# Urbanites DJ Mixes



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's a summary of U75 only mixes in the thread (cheers pinky chuckles!!):

*43mhz* | _*hazydayz*_ | *Download* | *Stream* | mp3/30mins/5th Mar'04

*Schmeegal* | _*Recorded @ The Ohm 31st Jan'04*_ | *Download* | *Stream* | mp3/m3u/10th Mar'04
1. The MFA - The Difference It Makes.
2. Moby - Porcelain (Futureshock Instrumental)
3. Salt City Orchestra - The Book (Hardback Dub)
4. Unknown – Deeperflash 04
5. Robert Armani - Circus Bells (Hardfloor Remix)
6. James Holden - One For You
7. The Hacker - Fadin' Away (Dima Remix)
8. David Carretta - Vicious Games
9. Vitalic - You Prefer Cocaine
10.The Hacker & Kiko – Italomatic
11.Hardform - Dirty Souls
12.Infusion - Legacy (Junkie XL Mix)
13.Vitalic - La Rock 01

*Schmeegal* | _*untitled*_ | *Download* | *Stream* | mp3/m3u/10th Mar'04
1. PQM feat. Cica - The Flying Song (Markus Schulz' Renaissance Remix)
2. Grand Popo Football Club - Men are not nice guys (Goldrun remix)
3. Clea - Download it (Cicada remix)
4. Moguai - Get It On (Original)
5. Felix da Housecat – Harlot (Justin Robertson Mix)
6. David Carretta - Vicious Game
7. Onurb - Get Ready To Race
8. Villanord – Futurescope
9. Vitalic – You prefer cocaine
10. The Hacker & Kiko – Italomatic
11. The Hacker – Fadin’ away (Dima remix)
12. Vitalic – La Rock 01
13. Voodooamt – Nachtsicht
14. Ping – Ping
15. Anne Savage – Hellraiser
16. Adam Beyer – Remainings III (DK Remix 2 (K)
17. Adam Jay – Configured for Damage

*Fozzie Bear* | _*Shake The Foundations*_ | *Download* | zipped mp3/reggae/21st Mar'04
1. capleton - intro (vp) 2002
2. vc - by his deeds (dig dis) 2001
3. buju banton & gregory isaacs - storm (penthouse) 2002
4. warrior king - education (penthouse) 2002
5. storm version (penthouse) 2002
6. luciano - you can have the world (al ta fa an) 2003
7. admiral tibet - no fear (al ta fa an) 2003
8. anthony b & tafari - rise up (al ta fa an) 2003
9. singing melody & scotty - watch this sound (digital b) 2002
10. louie culture - reaction (digital b) 2002
11. george nooks - two roads (digital b) 2002
12. watch this sound version (digital b) 2002
13. bushman - too much violence (brickwall) 2002
14. norris man - park your guns (brickwall) 2002
15. admiral tibet - peace & love (brickwall) 2002
16. anthony b - god above everything (brickwall) 2002
17. morgan heritage - what's going on (brickwall) 2002
18. beres hammond - hail his name (star trail) 2002
19. iyashanti - communities into battlefield (star trail) 2002
20. anthony b - jah love (star trail) 2002
21. calliefields version (star trail) 2002
22. luciano - blast off go moon (kennedy international) 2000
23. baby wayne - sick of dem treatment (kennedy international) 2000
24. admiral tibet - blame it on yourself (kennedy international) 2000
25. half pint - political friction (feel the beat)
26. ward 21 - reggae pledge (jammys) 2003
27. shocking blue - artist war (jammys) 2003
28. morgan heritiage & bounty killer - gunz in the ghetto (71) 2000
29. anthony b - lock your guns (71) 2000
30. ward 21 - ganja smoke (john john) 2001
31. nelly furtado - turn out the light (fi we) 2002
32. spanner banner - life goes on (techniques) 1989

*elliot* | _*Come Correct vol.1*_ |*Stream* | real audio stream/hiphop/2nd Apr'04
Crooklyn Clan - Transitions
Ludacris - Stand Up
Beenie Man & Ms Thing - Dude
LL Cool J - Doin It
Mario Winans - I Don't Wanna Know
Joe & G Unit - Ride Wit U
Usher - Yeah
Joe Budden - Body Hot
Camron - Hey Lady 
Method Man & Busta Rhymes - What's Happenin
Ghostface & Missy Elliot - Tush
D12 - My Band
Jay Z - Change Clothes
G-Unit - Get to Know You
Dilated Peoples & Kanye West - This Way
Kanye West - Through The Wire
Marques Houston - Clubbin
Kanye West - Slow Jamz

*marko* | _*2003 breakbeat reggae mix*_ | *Download* | 23.7MB/20th Apr'04

*electroplated* | _*kiss my bass too*_ | *Download* | mp3/breaks/28th Apr'04
01 - Brooklyn to Brixton [Freestylers 'Raw As Fuck' Remix]- Freq Nasty [feat. kovas] 
02 - Silvadope - X-Men
03 - Outta Space [Booty Space Rmx] - Cut & Run 
04 - Slush - Unknown
05 - Slapper - Hyper
06 - Stayfresh - Aquasky vs. Masterblaster
07 - Test Press R.I.P. - DJ Mutiny vs. Baitercell & Schumacher
08 - Punks [Krafty Kuts Rmx] - Freestylers
09 - Dude Decending A Staircase [Stanton Warriors Vocal Club Mix] - Apollo 440
10 - The Westerners Got Soul - General Midi vs. Eric B & Rakim
11 - Phoenix [Vigi & Nectarios Rmx] - Nectarious
12 - Hyper Hyper - Splitloop
13 - The Light - Unknown
14 - Children X - Unknown
15 - Fight For your Right - Beastie Boys Vs. Skool of Thought
16 - Escape From The Deep - Def Inc.
17 - Entertainer - General Midi [feat. Jakes]
18 - Techno Tune - Klaus 'Heavyweight' Hill 
19 - Creepshow - [Freestylers 'Raw As Fuck' Remix] - Plump DJs
20 - Killer - Scam

*ck* | _*fit for broadcast?*_ | *Download* | ogg/49MB/house&soul/79mins/10th May'04
01. (00:00)  LOVHER - Girls Gonna Do  (excerpt)  Def Soul  2002  
02. (00:09)  RED ASTAIRE - Rollin' Stone     G.A.M.M.  2003  
03. (04:48)  DJ JAZZY JEFF- We Live In Philly     B.B.E.  2002  
04. (11:04)  SARAH VAUGHN - Whatever Lola Wants  (Gotan Project Extended Remix)  Verve Records  2003  
05.  (15:42)  A TRIBE CALLED QUEST - If The Papes Come  (Remix)  Zomba Records  1990  
06.  (21:16)  BILLY CONNELLY- Harry Campbell And The Heavies  (excerpt)  ?  ?  
07.  (21:44)  SIMON SAYS - Shockwave/The Mental Track  ?  Nervous Records  1992  
08.  (29:56)  SEVEN GRAND HOUSING AUTHORITY- Love's Got Me High     Tigersushi  2002  
09.  (37:04)  FURRY PHREAKS feat.TERRA DEVA - Want Me (Like Water)  (Herbert's Tension Dub)  Peacefrog  2002  
10.  (43:06)  LOVHER - Club Interlude  (excerpt)  Def Soul  2002  
11.  (43:39)  KARIN KROG - The Meaning Of Love  (Herbert's Disappearing Dub mix)  Crippled Dick Hot Wax!  2002  
12.  (50:28)  MKS-7 - Zulu  (a Pal Joey production)    Pow Wow Records  1992  
13.  (57:26)  SAHARA - Love Come So Quick     ?  ?  
14.  (61:34)  MILES DAVIS feat.JOHN COLTRANE - Bird Of Paradise     ?  ?  
15.  (64:41)  CAY TAYLAN- Beijo  (off lp 'Su')    Couch Records  2004  
16.  (67:47)  GOTAN PROJECT - Santa Maria (Del Buen Ayre)  (Pépé Bradock 'Wider' Remix)  Ya Basta  ?  
17.  (74:34)  CAY TAYLAN - Su  (off lp 'Su')  Couch Records  2004

*Edcase* | _*Drum'n'Bass To Scare Your Mum With*_ | *Download* | mp3/29th May'04
1.Strange shouty man intro 
2.Moving Fusion- Black Hole
3.Optiv & Bulletproof- Camouflage
4.Temper D & Exile- Warehouse
5.Raiden- Mind Bombing
6.Bad Company- Sentient
7.Ed Rush & Optical- Bacteria
8.Crossfire-Hydra
9.Tech Itch feat MC Jakes- Soldiers
10.Mosus & Killjoy- I Like It Rough
11.The Militia- Electrolux
12.Cause 4 Concern- Skewer (Sinthetix remix)
13.Keaton & Hive- The Plague (Trace remix)
14.Rascal & Klone- Snake Eyes
15.Temper D & K-Fire- The Decision
16.D.Ecco & Sabotage- Last Night
17.Keaton & Hive feat MC Busdriver- Death Threat
18.Stakka & K-Tee- Echo Chamber
19.Benjie- A.I.


----------



## Skim (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd love to put up a mix but I don't have the server space.

Does anyone know if there are there any websites I could put my mixes on, preferably for free?

An excellent idea for a sticky thread


----------



## Jangla (Mar 5, 2004)

*DJWrongspeed* | _*RedZero Mix*_ | *Download* | mp3/9th Nov'04

*Gumbert* | _*On The Wire*_ |
*Download* | mp3/16th Nov'04

*electroplated* | _*Assault On Precinct 75*_ | *Download* | mp3/breaks/23rd Nov'04
01. Disco Shit - Drunken Allstars [Liability Records]
02. Addiction - Aquasky vs Masterblaster [777]
03. Hate My Bassline - Superfly & Shakka [Afterdark Recordings]
04. What Time Is Love - The Tricknologist [Tricknology]
05. Kick It - The Breakfastaz [Mob]
06. Axel's Grooves - Unknown [White]
07. Boom Blast [Deekline & Wizard Remix feat: Yoland] - Freestylers feat
Million Dan [Against The Grain]
08. Red Out [MB Headrush Mix] - Aquasky vs Masterblaster [777]
09. Strictly The Core - Dirty Habit [Liability Records]
10. Exorcist - Roxiller: Chris Carter & JHz [TCR]
11. Painted Beats - Unknown [Shoe]
12. Uptown Traffic - Jimi Hendrix [White]
13. The Bouncer - The Slag Brothers Presents Ninjinskis [Killer Green]
14. Warrior Charge [Breakfastaz remix] - Freestylers feat Million Dan
[Against The Grain]
15. High Noon - Tom Real vs The Rogue Element [Functional Breaks]

*salaryman* | _*What Was I Thinking*_ | *Download* | mp3/house/24th Nov'04
01. Umblu featuring Cassio Ware // Angel // Julm
02. Don Carlos & Ricky Dee Tee // Hot One (Oasis) // Afro Art
03. The Little Men // I Know I Got Some // Drop Music
04. H Foundation // Tonight (Fred Everything's Movin' Vox Mix) // Soma
05. Soldiers of Twilight // Believe (2020Revision Remix) // Serial
06. Lanoiraude // Self Control // Missive
07. SCSI-9 // E-lastic // Freizeitglauben Berlin
08. Truant featuring Chris Jam // howulikeme? // Pride of Europe
09. Alexander East // So Hi (Nuggs & Huggs Dub) // Planet East
10. Additives & Preservatives featuring Kim Nile // Fly // Index
11. Alexander East // No More (Rick Preston v LawnChair Generals Mix) //
Amentimusic
12. Alexkid // Come With Me (Llorca's Cuminda Club & Dubindaclub) //
F-Communications

*Eita* | _*Foundation Dancehall*_ | *Download* | *Stream* | mp3/m3u/reggae/26th Nov'04
Lady ann - Informer
Toyan - Chalice
King Kong - Follow Me
Wayne Smith - Bottle With A Cork
Yami Bolo - Poverty and Brutality
Yami Bolo - Jah Made Them All
hugh madoo - youth in the ghetto

*Eita* | _*Roots Reggae'72-'83*_ | *Stream* | m3u/reggae/2nd Dec'04

*Placid* | _*My 2 Cents*_ | *Download* | *RENAME mp3 once d/l DO NOT EXPAND* mp3/house/8th Dec'04
New Sound Of Soul
Kerri Chandler
Mike l & Lenoiraude
The Persuader
MT aka Bayaka
Glowing Glisses
Bass Foundation
Men Without Cause
Nice Psycho
Heiko Laux
Daniel Wang
FreeStyle Man

*twister* | _*Step Into The Light*_ | *Download* | mp3/house/16th Dec'04
1: Blue Six - Sweeter Love (Wave US)
2: Mood II Swing - Cant Get Away (Blaze Shrine Vocal Mix) (Defected)
3: Dennis Ferrer - It's A Beautiful Life (Instrumental) (Sfere)
4: Fred Everything - Light Of Day (20:20 Vision)
5: Rise Ashen - Second Wind (Dub) (Defected)
6: Deep Sensation - Dont Stop (Guidance)
7: Jersey Street - Step Into The Light (Glasgow Undergrond)
8: Tiefschwarz - Water (Classic)
9: Satin Souls - Recover (Black Vinyl)
10: Fred Everything - For Your Dub (20:20 Vision)
11: Marques Wyatt - For Those That Like To Get Down (Deep Sunday RetroVibe
Mix) (OM)
12: Crazy Penis - You Are We (Ian Pooley Dub) (Paper Recordings)

*Apathy* | _*Mix 2*_ | *Download* | mp3/23min/various/17th Dec'04
..... blapps posse - don't hold back
saxon scoundrels - b boy beats and pieces part 1
the D.O.C. - portrait of a masterpiece
big daddy kane - wrath of kane
think tank - hack one
major force - return of the original artform
dj mink - hey hey can u relate
kenny dope - don da da
eric b & rakim - juice

*Lord Hugh* | _*Hellfish Mix*_ | *Download* | mp3/gabba?/37mins/6th Jan'05
01. Hellfish - Newspapers In Our Eyes
02. Hellfish & Radium - Motordog
03. Hellfish - Channel Tunnel Pt 2
04. Hellfish & Producer - Ultraviolence
05. Hellfish & Bryan Fury - Dog Porn
06. Hellfish - Shittalker TT Part 2
07. Hellfish & Producer - Professional Psycho
08. Hellfish - Guerillas on the Piss
09. Hellfish & Skeeta - Running Man (The Butcher of Bakersville Special
Edition)
10. Hellfish & Producer - Rude Attitude
11. Hellfish - Man vs Machine
12. Hellfish & Producer - No More Rock & Roll (Koala Fish Mutant Bird Mix)
13. Hellfish & Producer - Information Centre
14. Hellfish - Mean Gene
15. Hellfish - Radical Digital
16. Hellfish & Producer - Information Centre
17. Hellfish - The Ripper (Rip Final Edit)
18. Hellfish & Producer - The True Creators (We're Back!! Pt 1)
19. Hellfish & Producer - Non-Standard Procedure
20. Hellfish - Ultimate Damage '98
21. Hellfish & Producer - The Uridium Project
22. Hellfish & Bryan Fury - Gripper vs Jumbo Fingers
23. Producer - The Ascension of Vengeance (Hellfish Mix)
24. Hellfish - Newspapers In Our Eyes


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 5, 2004)

*I'Ve Posted In What I've Been Asked To, Hope This Works*

>*Placid* | _*Deep Acidic Grooves*_ 
|
>*Download* |
>*RENAME mp3 once d/l DO NOT EXPAND* mp3/house/18th 
Jan'05
>Frequency x - Czech This Out - Radikal
>Lords of Svek - Bromage Dub - Svek
>Spawn - The Thinking Man - Probe
>Deep Space Nine - Byzantium - R&D
>Dj Pierre - Love Trax - Strictly Rhythm
>EBE - Solid Trax Vol 1 - Solid Trax
>Shazz - Lost Illusion - Fnac
>Kebacid - Acid Invader - Blank
>Dave Sumner - Movement -CTRL
>Mike Dred - Fu-Chin-Ra - Machine Codes
>Autodidact - Time Flex - Electric Labelland
>Akufen - Forcept - Concept
>States of Mind - Elements of Tone - Plus 8
>Kumulus - Cloud Chaser - Electric Soul
>Phase Phorce - Complications - Djax
>Mono Junk - I'm Okay - Trope
>Hot Lizard - 165 Drop - Pacific
>Aurora Borealis - Aurora Borealis - Fnac
>Osborne - 'Bout Ready to Jack - Spectral Sounds
>Aqua Bassino - Pools - F-com
>Dj Duke - Jefferson - Power Music
>Roy Davis jr - The Wildlife Ep
>Trevor Loveys - Soul Motive - Blue Basique
>Plunge - Power Rabbit - Deja Vous
>
>*Placid* | _*My Singalong Mix*_ |
>*Download* |
>*RENAME mp3 once d/l DO NOT EXPAND* mp3/house/27th 
Jan'05
>Blakkat & Barrio Brothers - Understanding - Electrik soul
>Alexander Hope - Share - Perfect Pair
>Subculture Featuring Marcus - Dreams - Strobe
>Interceptor - Together - Murk
>Blaze - Dancin' - Blaze white label
>Bigger Than Life - High and Mighty - Other Side
>Jus' Friends - As One - Massive B
>Frankie Knuckles / Robert Owens - Tears - FFrr
>Dj Pierre - Come Fly With Me - Jive
>Stetsasonic - Talkin' all That Jazz (Dimitri mix) - Tommy Boy
>Alison Limerick - Where Love Lives - Arista
>Prince - Erotic City
>
>*electroplated* | _*untitled*_ |
>*Downloa
>d* | mp3/breaks/2nd Feb'05
>01. Hip Hop Phenomenon - Tsunami One & BT [Marine Parade]
>02. My Style - The Rogue Element [Exceptional]
>03. Busta - Boogie Army [Carepack Records]
>04. Hot Rock Boy - Splitloop [Supercharged]
>05. Unknown - Plump DJs [white]
>06. In The Place [CNM Remix] - The Prodigy [White]
>07. Movin The Hype Track - Aquasky Vs Crash Berlin Ft. Kool Keith
>[Passenger]
>08. Blaze A Trail [Breakfastaz Remix] - Ivory [Chinese Pop Records]
>09. U - Lucky 7 vs Scot Project [white]
>10. Pure Play - Distortionz [Bass Invaderz]
>11. Hardcore MF - The Autobots Vs. Factor-E [20k Freaks]
>12. Unknown - Unknown [white]
>13. The Spanish Tune - The Autobots Vs. Deep Impact [Broke]
>14. Swingpunk - Factor-E [Low Phat Recordings]
>
>*tendril* | _*sampler mix*_ |
>*Download[/b
>] | mp3/breaks/10th Feb'05
>
>mrmule | fromDetroitToBerlin 
| |
>Dow
>nload |
>Stream 
|
>m3u/mp3/house/11th Feb'05
>mrmule | mrmule may 2004 
part1 |
>Download[
>/b] |
>Stream 
|
>m3u/mp3/house/11th Feb'05
>mrmule | mrmule may 2004 
part2 |
>Download[/ur
>l] |
>[url=http://music.mrmule.com/play.php?do=play&val=1]Stream 
|
>m3u/mp3/house/11th Feb'05
>
>DJWrongspeed | Jungle Pathway 
|
>Download | mp3/dnb/14th Feb'05
>
>Apathy | K B-Boy Mix |
>Download
> | mp3/eclectic/21st Feb'05
>eboman - eboman
>flava unit - roll with the flava
>bitch - that hip hop track
>kenny dope - supa
>jazzy jeff and the fresh prince - the magnificent
>myra barnes - the message from the soul sisters
>K.L.A.M. - dj talk
>k9 posse - ain't nuthin to it
>cash money - mighty hard rocker
>most wanted - calm down
>james brown - the payback norman cook mix
>lyn collins - think
>dynamix 2 - give the dj a break
>dj wildthing - genius @ work
>blapps posse - don't hold back
>saxon scoundrels - AMD beats
>the d.o.c. - portrait of a masterpiece
>big daddy kane - wrath of kane
>think tank - hack#1
>major force - return of the original artform
>dj mink - can u relate?
>mad racket - Donndadda
>eric b & rakim - juice
>
>topaz | dnb mix 2 |
>Download |
>mp3/dnb/24th Feb'05
>Subfocus - Soundguy (FQY016)
>Aquasky - Red Out (BLKN001)
>Fresh - Capture The Flag (RAMM53)
>Dom & Roland - Dance All Night (Calyx Rmx) (SHADOW170R)
>Phantasy, Shodan & UK Apache - Gimme da Gal (Simon Bassline Smith &
>Drumsound Rmx) (RPGLP001)
>Digital - Sound Killa (TYME030)
>Special Forces [Photek] - Babylon VIP (TEKDBZ001)
>Tronik 100 - Your Love (RR43)
>Ed Solo - Dub Beats (Ed Solo VIP Mix) (DSF003)
>Paul B - U & Me (S2Z001)
>Pendulum - Ulterior Motive (RISE002)
>Break & Hydro - Breathless (DNAUDIO003)
>Chris SU & SKC - Nightcry (TYME031)
>DJ Hazard - Human Mind (RPGLP001EP3)
>A Sides ft. MC MC - Keep Steppin (EAST058GH)
>X Project ft. Junior Reid & Supercat - Banana Boat Man (LION010)
>The Dream Team - Stamina (Dred Bass Rmx) (SBA104)
>
>topaz | jan mix |
>Download[/
>b] | mp3/dnb/24th Feb'05
>Kaos + Karl K + Jae Kennedy - Soul on Fire (Concord Dawn RMX) (332311)
>Stakka - Echo Chamber (Kaos + Karl K + Jae Kennedy RMX) (CARGO004pt2)
>Temper D + K Fire - Damn Hoover (G2012)
>Fresh - Capture the Flag (RAMM53)
>Prodigy vs. Ed Solo - Outtaspace (Ed Solo RMX) (CAR002)
>??? ???? - ???? ?????????(Headbangers001)
>Break - The Compass (EXR001)
>Rob F + Kiko - Cloudbreak (HOSTILE006)
>Pendulum - Masochist (BBK001LP)
>The Upbeats - Fill me In (BCP003)
>Kryptic Minds + Leon Switch - Answers (TI042)
>Amit - Sound Warrior (SUICIDE022)
>Counterstrike - Never Enough (REVREC01)
>Rawthang ft. Kari Rueslatten - Epilogue (BSE002)
>Cause 4 Concern - Gas Chamber (C4CLTD005)
>Chris SU + Rawful - Panorama (BSEEP001)
>Klute - Saviour (SUICIDELP004) 
>
>topaz | 5yr nostalgia mix |
>Download 
|
>mp3/dnb/24th Feb'05
>
>JE:5 | Pure Filth 4th Oct'04 
|
>Download
> | mp3/techno/2nd Mar'05
>LFO - Mentok 1
>Model 500 - No UFOs
>Adrenalin M.O.D. - Track This
>Bubbah's Tum - Dirty Great Mable (Navario Sauro remix)
>Purveyors Of Fine Funk - This Is A Track
>Ides - Plastered
>JE:5 - Schpling!
>Dr. Nowhere versus The Maverick DJ - Cabbage Rock
>Tomas Nordstrom - Jagermeister
>Paul Birken - Kross Kut
>Silent Breed - Two
>Jacktronic - The Hustler (Planetary Assault Systems Remix)
>Dave Tarrida & Lars Sandberg - Supa Hammer
>Chance McDermott - Nuclear Holocaust
>L.A.M. - Nuclear Facelift
>Tim Wright - Control Freak
>Schatrax - Aquastorm
>Polaris - Franatic
>Directional Force - Transmogrification
>AFX - Analogue Bubblebath 4.2
>DJ Misjah & DJ Groovehead - Delirious
>Tube Jerk - Brain Bag
>Dave Tarrida & Lars Sandbergn - Still Game
>Justin Berkovi - Sustained Buxom Mad Chips
>Robert Armani - Grind
>DJ Hi-Speed - The Swiss Cheese EP
>Cristian Vogel - Dungeon Master EP
>Michael Forshaw - Dumb*


----------



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's the rest of the index so far:

*Placid* | _*Surprise*_ | *Download* | *RENAME mp3 once d/l DO NOT EXPAND* mp3/house/3rd Mar'05

*technopete* | _*acid trash10*_ | *Download* | mp3/acid techno/4th Mar'05

*Magneze* | _*mango5 & Mation's birthday party mix*_ | *Download* | mp3/hard house/10th Mar'05
1. Unknown - RAW019 - RAW
2. Temperature Drop - Mosquito's Tweeter - Cluster
3. The Alien Thing - Ring My Bell - Bang On
4. BK & Guy McAffer - Gonna Fuck You Up - Nukleuz
5. Unknown - RAW017 - RAW
6. Lectrolux - Fearless (Phil Wall Remix) - TeC
7. Secret Hero - Build Up The Pressure (Ant & Rackitt's Rave All Revive All Mix) - Stay Up Forever Remix
8. Max & Amino - Alien Jab - Alien Trax
9. DJ Choci - Born To Be Wild (Choci & Larry Lush Mix) - Cannon
10. OD404 - Block Party (Baby G Mix) - Tripoli Trax

*mrmule* | _*march 05 mix*_ | *Download* | mp3/73mins/70MB/techno/17th Mar'05

*themonkeyman* | _*March Funkster*_ | *Download* | mp3/house/17th Mar'05
1 - Unknown - Ordinary Love White
2 - Sunburst Band - We Will Turn You On ZR Records
3 - De Rigeur - Vol 2 White
4 - Shawn Christopher - You Can Make It SoulFuric
5 - Grant Nelson - Life Swing City
6 - Blue Shakra - Free From You Egoiste 
7 - Soul Rebels - I'll Be Good (Warren Clarke Mix) Defected
8 - Saturated Soul feat Miss Bunty - Got To Release Defected
9 - DJ Flex Pres. Feedback EP - Amazing Subliminal
10 - Cerrone - Hooked On you (The Lost Mix) White
11 - Exhibit A - G Minor CR2
12 - Hardsoul - Back Together (Pantevino Mix) Egoiste
13 - Jaimy &amp; Kenny D - Keep On Touching Me (Eric Morillo Edit) Subliminal
14 - Disc Jo - I Want More Sax White

*pinkychukkles* | _*Marinading Beats*_ | *Download* | ogg/50MB/79mins/downtempo/20th Mar'05
01. (00:00) MUKI - Esc. Mantra Recordings 1998 
02. (06:31) THIEVERY CORPORATION - 2001 (from DJ Kicks comp.) Studio !k7 1999 
03. (10:18) MAMA OLIVER - EastWest (from K&D Sessions) Studio !k7 1998 
04. (14:15) LFO - Loch Ness (from lp 'Advance') Warp 1996 
05. (17:21) KRAFTWERK - Expo 2000 (Kling Klang Mix 2000) EMI (UK) 2000 
06. (23:41) CAUSTIC WINDOW - Jedi (from Joyrex J5 ep) Rephlex 1992 
07. (27:15) PLEASURE BOX - Enjoy Yourself (from Absolute Om vol.1) Om Records 1992 
08. (33:33) TIM 'LOVE' LEE - Triple X Togetherness (from lp) Tummy Touch 2000 
09. (38:54) EG & ALICE - Doesn't Mean That Much To Me (The Ambient Mix) Warner Bros. 1991 
10. (43:51) BOTANY 5 - Love Bomb (Slam Production Mix) Virgin 1990 
11. (47:38) RETROFLEX - Red Line (Short Ride) (from Variations In Conciousness Part 2 ep) Soma Records 1999 
12. (52:22) NEWWORLDAQUARIUM - Lovin' U Peacefrog 2001 
13. (57:41) PRESENCE - The Gift Of Freedom (from lp 'Born On The 24th July') Peacefrog 2001 
14. (62:06) INXS - Mediate Polygram 1987 
15. (64:51) GLOBAL COMMUNICATION - Maiden Voyage (Spiritualized Electric Mainline Mix) Dedicated 1994 
16. (69:55) ERIK VAN DEN BROEK - Future World (from Shiver 2 ep) Shiver Records 1993 
17. (73:32) BABY BUDDAH HEADS - Latin Joint C&S 1996

*tendril* | _*Kaos Breakbeat Megamix*_ | *Download* | mp3/6+ hours/300MB/breaks/20th Mar'05

*placid* | _*The Real Deal*_ | *Download* | *RENAME mp3 once d/l DO NOT EXPAND* mp3/acid house/192kbps/24th Mar'05
Gene Hunt - Living in a Land - Housetime
Armando - 151 - Jack Trax
James Jack Rabbit - Step By Acid - Housetime
LNR - Kream - House Jam
Marcus Mixx - You've Got No Right - Missing Dog
Phortune - Jiggerwatts - Public 
Garden Of Eden - Serpent in the Garden - Pepper
Jungle Wonz - Bird in a Guilded Cage - Trax 
The Lincoln Boys - Check It Out - Dance Mania
Shawn Shegog - Living in the darkside - No Name
Joe R Lewis - One on One - Target 
Housemaster Boys - House Nation - Dance Mania 
Muffman - Sit on the Face - FutureSound 
Jungle DJ - Lost records 

*electroplated* | _*untitled*_ | *Download* | mp3/breaks/27th Mar'05
01. You Know That Sound - Tom Real
02. Rocker [Stanton Warriors Remix] - Alter Ego 
03. Hey Baby - Splitloop
04. Operator - The Tricknologist
05. Jaques Your Body - Unknown
06. Hyper Crank - Boogie Army
07. Runner - Peter Paul
08. Red Too - Unknown
09. House Of Funk - General Midi
10. No Replica [Aquasky Vs. Masterblaster Remix] - Freestylers Vs. Million Dan 
11. Sound Check [Dj Quest & Dj Mutiny Remix] - Krafty Kuts & Skool Of Thought 
12. Put Your Hands Up - S.C.A.M.
13. Party Skank - Aquasky
14. Who's The Booty Badman? [Breakers Remix] - Cut 'n' Run

*gergl* | _*mango1*_ | *Download* | mp3/?/5th Apr'05

*Skim* | _*Heavy Cream*_ | *Download* | mp3/76MB/electro acid/11th Apr'05
Luke Vibert: Gwithian (Planet Mu)
Prefuse 73: I’ve Said All I Need to Say About Them Intro (Warp)
Funkstörung: Chopping Heads (with Tes) (!K7)
Otto von Schirach: Boombonic Plague (Schematic)
Bass Kittens: MFS_Root (14 remix) (Kracktronik)
Psi Spy vs Formless: Squirrel (Pyramid Transmissions)
Volsoc: Here Come Volsoc (World Electric) 
I:Gor: 10:48 Done Remix (Detroit Underground)
Modeselektor: New Berlin Loft (Bpitch Control)
Clatterbox: Collison Detection (Z-bop)
Black Lung: Karmageddon (Ant-Zen)
Drexciya: Hydro Theory (Warp)
AFX: Boxing Day (Rephlex)
Proem: Socially Inept (Merck)
Jacen Solo: Forbidden Medicine (AI)
bizz:circuits: Grace Under Fire (Mille Plateaux)

*JE:5* | _*untitled*_ | *Download* | mp3/techno/14th Apr'05
Otherfucker - Rippin' Up
Underworld - Bruce Lee (Micronauts Mix)
Steve Poindexter - Work That MF
Second Phase - Mentasm
Cube 40 - Bad Computa (Bad Mix)
Jiri.Ceiver - Osiac (Vogel's Funky Sola Mix)
Rozzo - Black Monday
Bizz OD - Bizz
Adrenalin MOD - Track This
.XTrak - Ulon
Woody McBride - Greg Metzger
Steve Stoll - Elastic (Hardfloor Mix)
DJ ESP - Jackin Fer Beatz
Freax - Toolbox
Bizz O.D. & N.D. - Suzanne Goes Shopping
Mark Hawkins - Phone Call
Steady P - 230 Volt
X-313 - Interferon (Dave Clarke Mix)
Laibach - Tanz Mit
Surgeon - Pagga
H - World Downfall
Frankie Bones - It's A Dirty Job (Angel Alanis Mix)
Wyndell Long - Chicago MF
Chris McCormack - The Magic Atom

*placid* | _*just a mood*_ | *Download* | *RENAME mp3 once d/l DO NOT EXPAND* mp3/house/19th Apr'05
DJ MFR & Vincent Kwok - Come to me - Bluem
Aquanote - True Love - Naked
Mountain Nights - The Lost Dubs - Totem Music 
Outlaw Soundworx - Out - Dance Tracks 
Studio Blue - Just a Mood - Glasgow Underground
Nick Holder - Erotic Illusion - Strobe
Kenny Hawkes - Sleaze Walking - Brique Rouge 
Acid Burns Vol 1 - Molecular Funk
Mark Clement - The Tunnel - Resolution
World Peace - 78/Eleven - Blade to the Rhythm
Vortex - Destiny - DJ Tool 
Wamdue Production - Studies in Form - Sensuist


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2004)

You can host mixes/tracks etc for free at globalbeatz.net (free accounts limited to three downloads a day though, and you need to register to download anything)

My breaks mix is here:

http://music.globalbeatz.net/dj_mixes/thesearethebreakz.ogg

Enjoy...


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2004)

Very good idea Moggy - I'll stick the thread.
x


----------



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

hiccup said:
			
		

> You can host mixes/tracks etc for free at globalbeatz.net (free accounts limited to three downloads a day though, and you need to register to download anything)
> 
> My breaks mix is here:
> 
> ...



It's bringing up a username and password box to access that site??  

EDIT: Wooo its a sticky!


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2004)

perhaps we can add links to mixes that Urbanites like, as well as ones BY Urbanites?


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 5, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> It's bringing up a username and password box to access that site??




which is why his post said you have to register to download anything.

you can take TOO many drugs you know, moggy!


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2004)

Wot Dubversion said


----------



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

Ssshh, i saw that, i was only joking! (Damn, why didnt i see that?    )
Well i found this breakz mix on the Dogs On Acid forum today by Znork, which is pretty damn good 

http://www.misch-ag.de/mixes/myom_nuskool_september_2003.mp3

01- 00.00 Friendly - Glottal Stomp
02- 04.59 Apollo Kids - Hustlers
03- 07.37 Freq Nasty - Sil Num Tao 
04- 12.53 Mr Potatohead- That Ding Ding Track
05- 17.52 Zero - Emit (Rennie Pilgrem Rmx)
06- 22.24 Prodigy - Charlie (Peo de Pitte Rmx)
07- 25.49 Face Off - Soundboy
08- 30.23 T-Power - Dangerous (Digital Pimps vs Sons of Mecha Rmx)
09- 34.28 Freq Nasty - Clit Licka
10- 37.54 Autobots - Shed Dub
11- 42.24 Blim & Rennie Pilgrem - 2Freaks
12- 46.10 Santos - No ticket No Run (Krafty Kuts Rmx)
13- 51.43 Raw as Fuck - The Slammer
14- 53.54 Aquasky vs Masterblaster -Disco Biscuit
15- 57.31 Raw as Fuck vs Million Dan - No Replica (Aquasky vs Masterblaster Rmx)
16- 61.32 Autobots - Rocky
17- 63.51 B-Phreak - Mugshot 
18- 66.50 Sons of Slough - Check out your PA
19- 69.49 Atomic Hooligan - The Viper Tune

There does seem to be dozens and dozens of breaks mixes around there doncha think? This would be a useful thread for posting up tunes that people have made as well, make it a bit more diverse i guess.
Moggy.


----------



## Loki (Mar 5, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Was thinking about this, wouldn't it be a really sensible idea to have everyone post links to their mixes on a single thread (which will hopefully become rather sticky   )


What a great idea!  Unfortunately I haven't got anything to contribute... gave up on decks years ago.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 5, 2004)

*my breaks mix*

posted already but here it is again....

kiss my bass

01 - soundcheck - krafty kuts & skool of thought
02 - the phat conductor (feat. tasc) - ice 9
03 - questo e sporco - koma + bones
04 - rippin' up wax - rennie pilgrem & dj deekline
05 - counting off - the apollo kids
06 - both knees - splitloop
07 - tweak + funk - brothers bud
08 - seville (general midi rmx) - aquasky vs masterblaster
09 - klaxx - splitloop
10 - rip u apart - krafty kuts
11 - red diffusion - digital breaks foundation
12 - jacks grooves - unknown
13 - skin & bone (feat. big D) - sly fidelity (rennie pilgrem & blim rmx)
14 - left of life - unknown
15 - get above yourself - stereo 8
16 - crazy in love  - beyonce vs peshay


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> There does seem to be dozens and dozens of breaks mixes around there doncha think? This would be a useful thread for posting up tunes that people have made as well, make it a bit more diverse i guess.
> Moggy.



Maybe a separate thread for tracks? Might get a bit confusing otherwise.

 I've got a couple of bootlegs I've done, but the good folks over at the Get Your Bootleg On message boards have totally hammered my bandwidth recently, so I'll have to sort out alternative hosting. Anyone got any spare webspace/bandwidth?.


----------



## 43mhz (Mar 5, 2004)

*chillout mix*

30 mins long.. made with quicktime and audio hijack pro 
enjoy!  

hazydayz.mp3


----------



## placid (Mar 5, 2004)

Acid House Mixes  	

Chicago Acid - 1986 -1990


Placid Acid 1 - http://www.acidmixes.com/placidacidv_1.mp3
Placid Acid 2 - http://www.acidmixes.com/placidacidvol2.mp3
Placid Acid 3 - http://www.acidmixes.com/placidacidvol3.mp3

Enjoy
p


----------



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

Hiccup, what program do you suggest using to run a .ogg file? Downloaded your mix but it wont run in anything ive got, real one, windows media, sound recorder. Havent tried it in anything else yet though   
Moggy.


----------



## placid (Mar 5, 2004)

??? Are my mixes coming up as .ogg  have no clue what they are,  you should be able to right-click download to disk.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Hiccup, what program do you suggest using to run a .ogg file? Downloaded your mix but it wont run in anything ive got, real one, windows media, sound recorder. Havent tried it in anything else yet though
> Moggy.



Winamp plays them. I was under the impression Windows Media Player did too, but I guess not.

Wiinamp's cool though. I recommend it.


----------



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

placid said:
			
		

> ??? Are my mixes coming up as .ogg  have no clue what they are,  you should be able to right-click download to disk.



Nope, i was talking to hiccup, who i hope has just sorted my problem when i find winamp! 
Moggy.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 5, 2004)

You should be able to find it at, strangely, www.winamp.com.


----------



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

Its alright, turned out i already had it, just didn't realise   
Listening to the mix now though!   
Moggy.


----------



## chri55hea (Mar 5, 2004)

cool,

here's a Hard Trance Mix 

and a Chilled mix

should keep you occupied for a while


----------



## Moggy (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's an (almost) 2 hour techno set to add to the mix, by Rydel off the Banging Tunes message boards:

Techno Mix 

01 ) Sharpside - "Ride Up" [RDL] 
02 ) Monika Kruze Feat. Zafra Negra - "Latin Lovers" [Terminal M] 
03 ) Felipe - "Puella" [Pornographic] 
04 ) Joris Voorn - "Fever" [KeyNote] 
05 ) Felipe feat. Nicholas Bacher - "Dance Village" [Rotation] 
06 ) DJ Ladida - "Life Master" [Müller] 
07 ) Umek - "Traumafilin" [Consumer Recreation] 
08 ) Umek - "Recycled Loops 9" [White Label] 
09 ) Tomaz vs. Filterheadz - "Sunshine" [InTec] 
10 ) Tim Taylor vs. Andy Slate - "Muscle Madness" [Missile] 
11 ) ANT - "unknown track" [Powertools Promo] 
12 ) Mauro Picotto & Riccardo Ferri - "New time, New place" [Primate] 
13 ) Marco Bailey - "Hustler" [Primate] 
14 ) Frank Biazzi - "Metamorph" [LUPP] 
15 ) Cave - "Street Carnaval" 
16 ) Bando - "Perra" [Monoïd] 
17 ) Quartz - "Escape from PG" [Ascend] 
18 ) Tube-Tech - "The End" (Vanguard Remix)[t:classixx] 
19 ) Henry Cullen - "Tactics" [Bound] 
20 ) Lectrolux - "Fearless" (D.a.v.e. the Drummer Remix) [TEC] 
21 ) Guy McAffer - "unknown track" [RAW] 
22 ) Patrik Skoog - Mankind #17, Track B1 [Mankind] 
23 ) Guy McAffer - "unknown track" [RAW] 
24 ) Patrik Skoog - Mankind #17, Track A1 [Mankind] 
25 ) Mauro Picotto & Riccardo Ferri - "Pandoro" [Primate] 
26 ) DK 8 - "Murder was the Bass" [DK] 
27 ) Jim Fish - "Orchid" [1%] 
28 ) Hardcell - "Cold War" [Skunkworks]


----------



## tendril (Mar 7, 2004)

*another bout of blatent selfglorification*

New breaks mix for your delectation

Stream 
Download  (may need to right-click and choose 'save target as')

For the anoraks:

1.  AMB - Drip
    [Loes Lee remix]
2.  Move Ya! & Steve Lavers - Could be tha sound
3.  The Smashing Pumpkins - The end is the beginning is the end
    [Rabbit in the moon's melancholy & the infinite madness mix]
4.  Sergeant Steppa's - Rocker 2000
    [Dreadzone remix]
5.  Ogi G Cash feat. Sofine - Colours
    [Automate vox remix]
6.  Bolz Bolz - Take a walk 
    [Nils Hess Reck remix]
7.  Darqwan - Nocturnal
    [Main mix]
8.  Ebony Dubs Vol2 - Ra
9.  Horny
    [Bootleg]
10. Raw as F**K - Punks
    [Krafty Kuts remix]
11. Boabinga - Stepwise
12. Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Palamino
13. Hybrid - Burnin'
    [Breakbeat mix]
14. Ellis Dee Project part 2 - Dance Factor
15. Soto - Monkey
    [Backdraft remix]
16. Aquasky vs Masterblaster - Seville

Enjoy. I'll leave it up for a couple of weeks or until my bandwidth gets used up


----------



## Pol (Mar 9, 2004)

not my mix, but a sick selection and nice clean mixes...
if you like neurofunk/trancey dnb check this out 
highly reccomended...
remember to 'save as' to save bandwith.

DJ Uisce - The Esoteric Funk. March mix

http://mixes.dj-uisce.com/dj_uisce-the_esoteric_funk-march_2004_mix.mp3 (LINK DEAD)

tracklist:

01_Polar - Untitled :: LVTD003 
02_Hidden Lab - Waypoint :: DUB 
03_Klute - Oshima :: BBSC001 
04_Bjork - Hidden Place (Knick & The Enemy Remix) :: DUB 
05_Stakka & Hochi - Mars Attacks :: CARGO004PT2 
06_Resound - My Heart :: LEET006 DUB 
07_Rob F - Breathe :: HOSTILE001 
08_Kemal - Glimpse Of Truth :: CPT004 
09_Skynet - Rope Trick :: DTR002 
10_Bantom - Tenderloin :: DUB 
11_Corrupt Souls - Auto Erotica :: MSXEP029 
12_Teebee & Future Prophecies - Let The Bass Kick :: SUBTITLES033 
13_Black Sun Empire - Boris The Blade :: BSELP001SAM 
14_Defiant - Visions :: DUB 
15_Corrupt Souls - Seppuku :: MSXEP029 
16_Kemal & Dresden Codex - Afterglow :: CPT004 
17_Pyro - EMP :: LEET007 DUB 
18_Corrupt Souls - The Singularity :: MSXEP029 
19_Defiant - Jack Move :: DUB 
20_Subwave - High Hopes :: ENC002 
21_Pyro - Stress Factor :: LEET007 DUB 
22_Bulletproof & Optiv - Hit & Run :: CYAN009 
23_Stakka & K. Tee - Echo Chamber (Kaos, Karl K & Jae Kennedy Remix) :: CARGO004PT2 
24_Typecell - Echo Domination (Chris SU Remix) :: TD009


----------



## filthy dub (Mar 9, 2004)

Just thought i'd take the liberty of posting up a link for a mix my ol' mucker Plasticman did back in October 2003. This was distributed on a free promotional mix CD for our first Filthy Dub event.

It's a mix of Dubstep/Tech-Step and Grimey Beatz-

http://www.bigapplerecords.co.uk/pages/music/plasticman_mix.ram

Also if you'd like a giggle check out our Ad we had on pirate radio for our 2nd event-

http://www.terrorhythm.co.uk/filthyad.ram


----------



## Moggy (Mar 9, 2004)

filthy dub said:
			
		

> Also if you'd like a giggle check out our Ad we had on pirate radio for our 2nd event-
> 
> http://www.terrorhythm.co.uk/filthyad.ram



Ahahahaha! 
That has to be one of the best adverts for a night. Ever 
Moggy.


----------



## filthy dub (Mar 9, 2004)

HAHA nice1 moggy glad you like it! That was knocked up in one evenings work by Plasticman, N Type and yours truely. Should be having Ads on all our future events, didn't really have enough time or money for one this time round but i'll keep the forum posted. Anyone else heard the ad or the mix? feedback?


----------



## Moggy (Mar 9, 2004)

Listened to the beginning of the mix and was quite liking it, can't download it though so i'll have to find a suitable time slot to listen to it    
Moggy.


----------



## filthy dub (Mar 9, 2004)

http://www.bigapplerecords.co.uk/main.php?nav=502&PHPSESSID=049b5f5cb9d84ce0ecb4671654d4712b

Try this link I think there's an option to download the mp3...I also recommend Skreamz mix from this year, very deep shizznik (Skream and Benga are booked to do a slot at our next event...really talented producers plus they're both under 18 amazingly!!!).


----------



## Schmeegal (Mar 10, 2004)

Some of you may have enjoyed the last mix. If so I hope you take a listen and enjoy this mix recorded at Ohm on the 31st January.

Stream:
http://www.imodj.com/jimwild/stream/RichardBaldwin2.m3u 
Download:
http://www.imodj.com/jimwild/stream/RichardBaldwin2.mp3 

Tracklisting:

1. The MFA - The Difference It Makes.
2. Moby - Porcelain (Futureshock Instrumental)
3. Salt City Orchestra - The Book (Hardback Dub)
4. Unknown – Deeperflash 04
5. Robert Armani - Circus Bells (Hardfloor Remix) 
6. James Holden - One For You
7. The Hacker - Fadin' Away (Dima Remix)
8. David Carretta - Vicious Games
9. Vitalic - You Prefer Cocaine
10.The Hacker & Kiko – Italomatic
11.Hardform - Dirty Souls
12.Infusion - Legacy (Junkie XL Mix)
13.Vitalic - La Rock 01

Some of the tracks were featured on the last mix, what can i say, they rock and i had to include them in this set in London last month.


----------



## Schmeegal (Mar 10, 2004)

Thought you might be interested in this mix i put together last week.... . but am not sure if this is allowed, so if you like the tracklisting, Download it.


Tracklisting 

1. PQM feat. Cica - The Flying Song (Markus Schulz' Renaissance Remix) 
2. Grand Popo Football Club - Men are not nice guys (Goldrun remix) 
3. Clea - Download it (Cicada remix) 
4. Moguai - Get It On (Original) 
5. Felix da Housecat – Harlot (Justin Robertson Mix) 
6. David Carretta - Vicious Game 
7. Onurb - Get Ready To Race 
8. Villanord – Futurescope 
9. Vitalic – You prefer cocaine 
10. The Hacker & Kiko – Italomatic 
11. The Hacker – Fadin’ away (Dima remix) 
12. Vitalic – La Rock 01 
13. Voodooamt – Nachtsicht 
14. Ping – Ping 
15. Anne Savage – Hellraiser 
16. Adam Beyer – Remainings III (DK Remix 2 (K) 
17. Adam Jay – Configured for Damage

Download
http://domain445197.sites.fasthosts.com/mixs/RichardBaldwin.mp3
Stream
http://domain445197.sites.fasthosts.com/mixs/RichardBaldwin.m3u


----------



## onemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

you can find some lovely whale'n'bass here

whale.onemonkey.org


----------



## SubZeroCat (Mar 10, 2004)

electroplated i thoroughly enjoyed ur mix


----------



## SubZeroCat (Mar 11, 2004)

Pol im listening to your mix, its really good.
Well done to all the Urbanite DJs!


----------



## Moggy (Mar 11, 2004)

This mix is fucking insane!   
Nicked off the Dogs On Acid boards, its by Blade:

http://kimono.okkernoot.net/BIPBS_-_marchmix2004..like_woah...mp3

1. Lord of the rings Return of the king - Trailer theme (remix of theme from requiem for a dream)
2. Pyro - Sea of change
3. Pollen and still life - Looking glass
4. Technical itch - The ruckus
5. UB40 & Pretenders - I got u babe
6. Paul blackout - The number
7. Eye-d - Station
8. DJ Hidden and Slacknote - Wheres the score (evol intent remix)
9. DJ Hidden - Sonogrammer
10. Evol intent - 7 angels with 7 plagues
11. DJ Hidden - Black blood
12. Eye-d - James brown
13. DJ Hidden - Empty streets
14. Epsilon - Homemade bomb
15. Hellfish and producer - Snake piss
16. Doormouse - Zanzi remix
17. Doormouse - Peter be beautiful


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 12, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> This mix is fucking insane!
> Nicked off the Dogs On Acid boards, its by Blade:
> 
> http://kimono.okkernoot.net/BIPBS_-_marchmix2004..like_woah...mp3



that's mint!


----------



## electroplated (Mar 12, 2004)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> electroplated i thoroughly enjoyed ur mix


Nice one!

_there is another one coming...._


----------



## hiccup (Mar 12, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> This mix is fucking insane!
> Nicked off the Dogs On Acid boards, its by Blade:
> 
> http://kimono.okkernoot.net/BIPBS_-_marchmix2004..like_woah...mp3
> ...



This mix is fucking excellent. Am currently bouncing round the room like a loon. I'm ill and stuck at home on a Friday night, but this cheered me right up.

I urge everyone to download it.


----------



## pk (Mar 13, 2004)

11 - man with the red face - unknown

Isn't that the saxophone track by Laurent Garnier ??




			
				electroplated said:
			
		

> posted already but here it is again....
> 
> kiss my bass
> 
> ...


----------



## electroplated (Mar 13, 2004)

pk said:
			
		

> 11 - man with the red face - unknown
> 
> Isn't that the saxophone track by Laurent Garnier ??



yep - just found out the proper info:

it's breaks remix of the LG tune 'man with red face' by Digital Breaks Foundation called Red Diffusion


----------



## Bajie (Mar 13, 2004)

Edit::::::


----------



## mrmule (Mar 13, 2004)

techno/tech-house

plenty of mixes for y'all

www.mrmule.com/downloads


----------



## Lord Hugh (Mar 14, 2004)

http://music.globalbeatz.net/dj-mix-mp3/3282

A speedcore mix with a coupla rather  bits in it. Err fun...

(Edit: comment motherfuckers! Even if it's just "I hate it it's shit")

Edit 2: fixed one of the problems. So now it's pretty good. Imo.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 16, 2004)

*yet another breaks mix.......*

this ones a wee bit older than my last one....

download


01 : Heel 'n' Toe - Freeland
02 : Can't Stop - Stereo 8
03 : Superstylin' - Groove Armada [breaks bootleg]
04 : Get On - Moguai
05 : Reclaim the Streets - Shut Up & Dance [feat. DJ Hype]
06 : Chicken Lips - She Not In/Or Is She [Stanton Warriors rmx]
07 : We Want Your Soul - Freeland [Acapella]
08 : We Want Your Soul - Freeland [Original]
09 : Zero - Emit/Collect [Rennie Pilgrem Rmx]
10 : Street Freaks - Krafty Kuts
11 : Bunker Buster - Krafty Juts & Ed Solo [feat. T.C. Izlam]
12 : Countin' Off - Apollo Kids [Meat Katie & Elite Force Rmx]
13 : The Red Pill - Scratch D vs H-Bomb
14 : Kuebic - X-men
15 : Smells like Freeland - Nirvana [Adam Freeland rmx]


----------



## Moggy (Mar 16, 2004)

Its about to get ill in the bunker   
Top notch mate! 
Big thumbs up to Kuebic and Zero though, love those tunes to bits!
Moggy.


----------



## electroplated (Mar 16, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Its about to get ill in the bunker
> Top notch mate!
> Big thumbs up to Kuebic and Zero though, love those tunes to bits!
> Moggy.



i love bunkers i do


----------



## Moggy (Mar 16, 2004)

Rightio, heres another techno mix liberated from the Banging Tunes message board (hosted on squat juice though), by AbC Dept.:

Techno Mix 

01 - S.U.F.R. 26 - D.O.M. - Light Speed Remixes (D.A.V.E. The Drummer's Super Conductor Mix) 
02 - HYDRO 013.2 - Ben aka Milanel - Unravel (D.A.V.E. The Drummer Remix) 
03 - HAZ 015 - Overrider - Ravey Davey 2 
04 - S.U.F. 65:000 m.g. - Magnum Force - Blow The Bloody Doors Off 
05 - WAHWAHWAHONE - Chris Liberator & The Geezer - Bitches Brew 
06 - ROUTE 30.3 - D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Evil Acid 
07 - HYDRO 022 - D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Untitled (A-Side) 
08 - SMT 46 - D.A.V.E. The Drummer - The One Last One 
09 - ROUTE 32 - Immersion - Fuk It, I'm A Drug Bucket 
10 - SMT 56 - Chris Liberator - Million 909 Kick Drums 
11 - RAW R 02 - "RAW 010 Remixes" (Remix By Guy McAffer) 
12 - S.U.F. 69:000 m.g. - Dynamo City - One Night In Hackney 
13 - PT 014 - Ant Presents : "5 Point Automatic Remixes" (A-Side) 
14 - CLUSTER 1 - Creeper - Undulator 23 
15 - VCR022 - Paul Glazby & The Narcomaniacs - Acid Disco (D.A.V.E. The Drummer Remix) 
16 - BIO 001 - Simon Frankland - Method In Your Madness 
17 - S.U.F.R. 19 - Shaft Punk - Squat Rock (D.A.V.E. The Drummer's Tonal Shift Remix) 
18 - ANT 013 - Dangerous Canopy - Oscillating Cabbage 
19 - STRIP 01 - Audio Pancake - Fuck Goa (Geezer's Fuck Goa Until It's Eyes Pop Out 2004 Mix) 
20 - ENTRY 14 - Super : Vision - Sniper


----------



## topaz (Mar 17, 2004)

yeah good idea, i'm gonna check out some of the other mixes here, just a damn shame i'm on 56k dialup, sob...

here's link to the only mix of mine online, it's 3 odd years old and mostly urban/aph for those in the know, and for those not in the know ..people that normally don't like dnb generally get into this... hope u like it!
mp3:  http://www.kidkut.100megs20.com/audio/mixes/topaz.rm
real:   http://www.kidkut.100megs20.com/audio/mixes/topaz.ram

another few hours of mine is going online soon, an old skool hardcore set and a much newer dnb set at www.lifefm.co.uk in the archives!  big ups all the djs!! i love spinnin!!


----------



## RKB (Mar 18, 2004)

OK, on Moggy's advice......here's a techno mix for you........


A bit of Detroity stuff to start off, before it turns a considerably dark corner. Enjoy.    

March Mix
Download Here: http://www.fourteenlocks.myqth.com/mix14.html

Tracks: 

Maurizio - Ploy EP (UR Mix) (Maurizio) 
Unknown Artist - Untitled - (Complex) 
John Thomas - Roots - (Sino) 
Mike Wade - The Round Up - (Archetype) 
Unknown Artist - Untitled - (Complex) 
Tony Thomas - Benthos - (Red Frame) 
Unknown Artist - Untitled - (Complex) 
Celestial Highways - Dream Traveller - (M-Plant) 
The Martian - Medicine Man - (Red Planet) 
U.R. - Cuinochime - (Underground Resistance) 
Jeff Mills - clark i2 - (Axis) 
Christian Wunsch - Expect Nothing - (Tsunami) 
Tony Thomas - Benthos - (Red Frame) 
Nick Wilson - Untitled - (Inceptive) 
Anthony Viera - Merino - (Sheep) 
Gunjack - Outsider (Remake) (GJS) 
65D Mavericks - Incidents - (Coda) 
Jeff Mills - B2F-7 - (Axis) 
Archae & Grovskopa - The Surgical Knot - (Emergence) 
User - 15 - (User) 
Reeko - Nightalker - (Deafmosaic) 
User - 15 - (User) 
Cyrus - Inverision - (Basic Channel) 
Archae & Grovskopa - CoOnfusion - (Maracas) 
Christian Wunsh - Master Avalanche - (IM Records) 
Jeff Mills - Mosaigna - (Motor City Dayz) 
Christian Wunsh - Master Avalanche - (IM Records) 
Yardley/Spiro - Dig This - (Glimpse) 
Reeko - Squirm - (Deafmosaic) 
Headroom - Tension - (Compound) 
World Power Alliance - The Seawolf (World Power Alliance) 
Unknown Artist - Untitled - (Complex) 
The Martian - Tobacco Ties - (Red Planet)

Enjoy.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 21, 2004)

After some hassles with the web space provider, my reggae mix is now up again here, courtesy of the lovely Marc at Bassnation:

http://www.bassnation.uk.net/sound/shakethefoundations.zip 

It's hard, funky, modern roots. (A zipped mp3 file, so you have to download and not stream)

Tracklist:

1. capleton - intro (vp) 2002
2. vc - by his deeds (dig dis) 2001
3. buju banton & gregory isaacs - storm (penthouse) 2002
4. warrior king - education (penthouse) 2002
5. storm version (penthouse) 2002
6. luciano - you can have the world (al ta fa an) 2003
7. admiral tibet - no fear (al ta fa an) 2003
8. anthony b & tafari - rise up (al ta fa an) 2003
9. singing melody & scotty - watch this sound (digital b) 2002
10. louie culture - reaction (digital b) 2002
11. george nooks - two roads (digital b) 2002
12. watch this sound version (digital b) 2002
13. bushman - too much violence (brickwall) 2002
14. norris man - park your guns (brickwall) 2002
15. admiral tibet - peace & love (brickwall) 2002
16. anthony b - god above everything (brickwall) 2002
17. morgan heritage - what's going on (brickwall) 2002
18. beres hammond - hail his name (star trail) 2002
19. iyashanti - communities into battlefield (star trail) 2002
20. anthony b - jah love (star trail) 2002
21. calliefields version (star trail) 2002
22. luciano - blast off go moon (kennedy international) 2000
23. baby wayne - sick of dem treatment (kennedy international) 2000
24. admiral tibet - blame it on yourself (kennedy international) 2000
25. half pint - political friction (feel the beat)
26. ward 21 - reggae pledge (jammys) 2003
27. shocking blue - artist war (jammys) 2003
28. morgan heritiage & bounty killer - gunz in the ghetto (71) 2000
29. anthony b - lock your guns (71) 2000
30. ward 21 - ganja smoke (john john) 2001
31. nelly furtado - turn out the light (fi we) 2002
32. spanner banner - life goes on (techniques) 1989 

some great jungle and techno mixes on the site as well.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 23, 2004)

This is DJ JONNO i've took it off another site, i think its a top mix so....

splattdesigns.co.uk/mixes/JonnoBreaks.MP3

1) Grandmaster Flash & Melle Mel - White Lines (Don't Do It), BBBC Remix (DMC)
2) Propellorheads & David Arnold - On Her Majesty's Secret Service, Edit (Wall Of Sound)
3) Public Enemy - Bring The Noise, Genetica Remix (DMC)
4) Art Science Technology - A.S.T. (Debut)
5) Mark Summers - 5p Like A Micro (4th & Broadway)
6) Nation 12 - Listen To The Drummer (Rhythm King)
7) DJ Mink featuring The Kid & Caruthers - Hey! Hey! Can U Relate? Hard Rap (Warp)
8) Paradox - Jailbreak Beats (Ronin)
9) Company II - I'm Breaking Thru This, Instrumental (Tam Tam)
10) Dynamic Duo - In The Pocket, Hip Hop Mix (Tam Tam)
11) Mental Cube - Chile Of The Bass Generation (Debut)
12) Hibrid - Twisted Tambourine (Megablast)
13) Blow - The Cutter, Album Mix (Ten)
14) Bitin' Back - She's Breaking Up (Fokus)
15) E-Lustrious - Dance No More, Kodo Remix (M.O.S.)
16) The Doc - Portrait Of A Masterpiece, Album Mix (East West)
17) Think Tank - Hack One (Hakattak)
18) Silver Bullet - Bring Forth The Guillotine, DJ Breaks (Tam Tam)


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 25, 2004)

Might not be up everyone's street and really my first outing but please let me know what you think:

http://tokisip.com/jonr/

Please let me know what you think,  thanks.


----------



## placid (Apr 1, 2004)

*Classics not Classics V 3*

While Chicago Trax and DJ International were dominating the US house scene in the late 80's, lots of of great tracks on small independant labels were putting out tracks that i think never got the recognition they deserved...

On this mix i try to bring unkonwn chicago trax from the late 80's early 90's that deserve to be rediscovered..afew you will know..hopefully the majority you will not..

http://www.acid-house.net/mixes.html

Sorry for the slow connection, but my server has had enough of me going over bandwidth by huuuge amounts every month...

Also available on soulseek

Will be doing afew cd's aswell


enjoy

placid


----------



## chintz (Apr 1, 2004)

sorry if this has been asked before but how dow i find the urban75 room on soulseek.

Ta


----------



## elliot (Apr 2, 2004)

not sure if too many people would be interested, but here's a mix I've just finished of bling bling hip hop..   

http://media.djmistae.co.uk/mixes/comecorrectvol1.ram

tracklisting:
Crooklyn Clan - Transitions
Ludacris - Stand Up
Beenie Man & Ms Thing - Dude
LL Cool J - Doin It
Mario Winans - I Don't Wanna Know
Joe & G Unit - Ride Wit U
Usher - Yeah
Joe Budden - Body Hot
Camron - Hey Lady 
Method Man & Busta Rhymes - What's Happenin
Ghostface & Missy Elliot - Tush
D12 - My Band
Jay Z - Change Clothes
G-Unit - Get to Know You
Dilated Peoples & Kanye West - This Way
Kanye West - Through The Wire
Marques Houston - Clubbin
Kanye West - Slow Jamz


----------



## electroplated (Apr 3, 2004)

RKB said:
			
		

> OK, on Moggy's advice......here's a techno mix for you........
> 
> 
> A bit of Detroity stuff to start off, before it turns a considerably dark corner. Enjoy.
> ...



RKB - I'm trying to download yer mix but the link aint working! isit still online?!


----------



## jusali (Apr 6, 2004)

Jusali 02-04-04 

1. Avus : Real
2. Elisa : Time ( Planet Funk mix) [07:19s]
3. Quest vs The Dirty Fours : Basstrap [14:03s]
4. Derek Howells : Another day [21:54s]
5. Jon B vs Libby : Electrofreek [30:25s]
6. Digby & Oliver : Sevenstones [38:00s]
7. Infusion : Legacy (Syneathesia Dub) [44:00s]
8. Infusion : Girls can be cruel (Dub) [51:10s]
9. Nathan Fake : Outhouse [58:35]
10. St John vs The Locust : Mind Circles (Perry O'Neil mix) [1:07:33]
......and 1 for the road!
11.Thibeaux : Celebrate! (Garage mix) [1:11:52]

On and on and on.................


----------



## herman (Apr 6, 2004)

*terramix*

terramix at http://www.leftweb.org


" Left Web has agreed to host a new mix by Warrick Hunt exploring terrorism and war from a critical perspective. "

Warrick Hunt - TerraMix
Tracklisting Legend: [text] = Spoken word, usually with a backing track.

Meta - Siriphora
[Bill Bailey - US War]
Cassette Boy - WTC Cutup
Fugs - Kill for Peace
Pete Seeger - What Did you Learn in School Today?
Supaclean - Bush Cutup
Ruts - Babylon's Burning
Rancid/Stiff Little Fingers/Bodycount (short cutup)
Jimi Hendrix - Star Spangled Banner
[Bill Hicks - Gulf War I]
[Bill Hicks - Gulf War II]
[Bill Bailey - Al Qaeda]
Sons of Silence - It's a Bloodbath
Greg Palast & Polemic Consortium - Silence of the Media Lambs
Roots Manuva - Juggle Tings Proper
Outkast - Bombs Over Baghdad
Chris Morris - Bushwhacked (Orchestral Mix)
Beethoven 9th Symphony (Choral)
[Bush & Rumsfeld - WMD certainties cutup]
Dana Lyons/Dallas/Billy Bragg/Clash/Mancow (short cutup)
Mancow - George Bush Whatever
Mancow/Ned Flanders/Bush/Reagan (short cutup)
Clash - Washington Bullets/I'm So Bored With the USA
[JFK - On armed citizens.


----------



## stereotypical (Apr 7, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> posted already but here it is again....
> 
> kiss my bass



Love this mix


----------



## xes (Apr 7, 2004)

herman said:
			
		

> terramix at http://www.leftweb.org
> 
> 
> " Left Web has agreed to host a new mix by Warrick Hunt exploring terrorism and war from a critical perspective. "
> ...



Like it,cheers herman. 
ppsst I don't suppose you have a set with that milkman tune on do you? The "george buch is an islamic fundamentalist one cos I like that I do.


----------



## herman (Apr 7, 2004)

*not my work*




			
				xes said:
			
		

> Like it,cheers herman.
> ppsst I don't suppose you have a set with that milkman tune on do you? The "george buch is an islamic fundamentalist one cos I like that I do.



I must confess the mix is not my work, I agreed to host it as I have an abundance of web space. You can contact warrick_h through my site and he will fill you in on the what's what.  I must admit that I had a little bit of a problem with the 911 cutup as it was a little close to the mark for my taste, but on the whole a powerful piece of political satire/political commentary and I will gladly host more work by warrick should he request it.


----------



## D.S (Apr 10, 2004)

one of my funksouldiscohouse mixes.

http://www.lamericapromotions.com/r...an_stephens.ram

1. George Benson - inside love (so personal)
2. Bushy - Drop
3. DJ-T - Philly
4. Virtual Suspects - Gotta have your love
5. Markus Enochson - Musical Prayer
6. Vivian Green - Fanatic
7. Pique & Nique - You Will (Miss Me)
8. Metro Area - Dance Reaction
9. Deodato ft Camille - Are You For Real?
10. Jazzy Jeff - I Wanna Rock 

enjoy!


----------



## xes (Apr 10, 2004)

I cant get that link to work D.S


----------



## Pol (Apr 19, 2004)

latest mixes from myself, DJ Polygon  
mental dnb techstep, trancey and neurofunk styles

LEGACY: 
Duration: 43:09 - Size: 41 mb

mp3: http://www.heavyweightsoundz.com/dir/members/Polygon/polygon-legacy.mp3

tracklisting:

Future Cut + Marcus Intalex - Plastic
Jonny L - Change
Gridlok - Under The Knife
Typecell - Subsystem (Subwave remix)
Technical Itch - Soldiers (VIP)
Optical - Moving 808s
Kraken - Vicious
Pyro - Stress Factor
Corrupt Souls - Wicked Life
Kemal + Dresden Codex - Glimpse of Truth
Rob F - Breathe
Stakka + K.Tee - Echo Chamber (Kaos, Karl K + Jae Kennedy remix)
Dom + Roland - Dumbo
Black Sun Empire - Arrakis
> Kraken - Side Effects
Paul B + Subwave - Break Through
Black Sun Empire - The Rat
Equinox - Troubled Mind (Imagine the Future)
Benjie - A.I.

MIX3:
Duration: 35:48 - Size: 34 mb

mp3: http://www.heavyweightsoundz.com/dir/members/Polygon/polygon-mix3.mp3

tracklisting:

Teebee - Fearless Warrior
Future Prophecies - Hybrid
Lil' Louis - French Kiss (Ed Rush + Optical remix)
Teebee - Warhouse
Pendulum - Voyager
Ed Rush + Optical - Lifecrisis (Origin Unknown remix)
Sta + Paul B - On the run
nCode - Spasm
Ed Rush, Optical + Rymetyme - Cannibal Run
Corrupt Souls - AutoErotic
Polar - Untitled
Sonic - The Range
Rob + Goldie - The Shadow (Hive VIP)
Special Forces - Dirty
Future Cut - Uprock
Corrupt Souls - The Singularity
Sta + Paul B - Secrets Inside
Ill.Skillz - Bowser


----------



## rorymac (Apr 19, 2004)

Wicked stuff Pol. 
What a great thread.


----------



## marko (Apr 20, 2004)

hey this is a really good idea for a thread mr moggy- am going to stick some of these on my mp3 player

my mix is here

http://bass24.co.uk

it's 90s and 00s dancehall ingeniously mixed with d&b - like, i keep just the treble from the the dancehall choons and u get the beats and basslines from the d&b (if that sounds too techie just listen to it )

goes down inexplicably well in poland (about half the people joining my malinglist are Poles; wtf!?)


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Apr 20, 2004)

Classical/Vocal/Ambient mix:

Arvo Part- Fratres for Eight Cellos (Naxos)
Miles Davis- In a Silent Way (Sony)
Jan Garbarek-Star (ECM)
Talvin Singh- Butterfly (Polygram)
Underworld- Kiteless (JBO)
Boards of Canada- Amo Bishop Roden (Warp)
Plaid- Zala (Warp)
Ultramarine- Skyclad (Rough Trade/ LTM Records)
Aphex Twin- Polynominal-C (Warp)
The Orb- A Huge Evergrowing Pulsating Brain that Rules from the Centre of the Ultraworld (Peel session version-BBC)
Aphex Twin- Blue Calx (Warp)
Boards of Canada- Everything you do is a Balloon (Warp)
Sacha- Mr Tiddles (BMG)
Kraftwerk- Tour de France (EMI)
Christ- dianoes nouveau (Benbecula)
Beth Gibbons & Rustin Man- Funny Time of Year (Sanctuary)
Nico- The Fairest of the Seasons (PolyGram)
Zbigniew Preisner- Enfer (Virgin France)
Rautavaara- Cantus Arcticus (Bis)
The Durutti Column/Vini Reilly- Opera 1 (Factory)


----------



## DieselBar (Apr 21, 2004)

Electroplated - those two mixes are quality, saved me from being very bored working late.  if you are up for djing at some outdoor parties in the summer PM me


----------



## xes (Apr 21, 2004)

eerr Dr Xmass,sweety,I think you forgot something


----------



## Dr. Christmas (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh.

Didn't realise I actually had to provide a recording.

No means of putting it up on here atm.

*looks embarrased*


----------



## xes (Apr 22, 2004)

lol,no worries Dr C,if and when you do get the means then let us know cos I could do with some chill out for the summer


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 22, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> posted already but here it is again....
> 
> kiss my bass
> 
> ...



Now that is what I call a mix, I have listened to it twice already this is the shit


----------



## SubZeroCat (Apr 23, 2004)

Pol said:
			
		

> mp3: http://www.heavyweightsoundz.com/dir/members/Polygon/polygon-mix3.mp3
> 
> tracklisting:
> 
> ...



Another great mix Pol, nice one


----------



## bmd (Apr 26, 2004)

elliot said:
			
		

> not sure if too many people would be interested, but here's a mix I've just finished of bling bling hip hop..
> 
> http://media.djmistae.co.uk/mixes/comecorrectvol1.ram
> 
> ...



Only listened to the first four tracks so far but from what I've heard you are one talented DJ. 

Absolute class.


----------



## placid (Apr 28, 2004)

*Placid's 04 mix @ emotionelectric*

Placid's '04 mix - www.emotionelectric.com

All recent acquisitions

hope u enjoy..

Compressed @ 160kbps

On slsk aswell 

Leigh Morgan v the Red Monk - linx johnson ep - sub rossa
murmur - catnip - mean
Theo Parrish - Twin Cities - Harmonie Park
Hardfloor - who took the box - hardfloor
Jaywood - Inspiracion - Drenched
Kenny larkin - let me think Peacefrog
Abe Duque - What happened - Abe duque
jackin phreak - Acid Sex - Brique Rouge
DK - #9 - Dk
Marky Star and the Acid Orchestra ep - Tool Time - Lifted Music
Juan Atkins - Back to Basics part 1
Bovill - Atlantic Highway


----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2004)

you could try this rather fruity electro mix: http://www.littledetroit.net/Downloads_files/Bionika-Jan2004.zip
nothing to do with me, but it still rocks.   

Ola Bergman - Vulture's End - New Speak 
Mat Carter - 7 Zark 7 - Varial 
Fabrice Lig - Please Try Again (Morgan Geist Remix) - Starbaby 
Fred 4 - Do It From The Back - Missile 
Scape One - Fusion Reaction - Tomorrow 
Computer Rockers - Nuclear Vibrations - Breakin' 
Scape One - Not Human (Tomorrow People Remix) - Tomorrow 
Electronic Corporation - Aquatic City - Electronic Corporation 
S*Max - Ghetto Tech Crystalz - OverX 
Mr. Velcro Fastener - Esc - i220 
Bass Junkie - Myami Style - Touchin' Bass 
Biochip C - Go Bang (Jackal & Hyde Remix) - Force Inc. 
Automat - Hardware - SCSI AV 
Cybernet Systems - Give Us The Technology - Battle Trax 
Scape One - Welcome To The Machine - Tomorrow 
Rude Solo - Slate Resk - RGC 
Sir Real feat. Paul C - Meccalectro - Krack-Tronik 
Digitek - 313 Invasion - Breakin' 
Dr. Futurist - Version Drive - Tomorrow 
Kronos Device - Dark Shadows - Audio Illusion 
Dead Silence Syndicate - Edge City Express - Control Tower 
Digitek - Black Magik - Breakin' 
Decal - Freekin' Empires - RGC 
Two Lone Swordsmen - Neuflex (Decal Remix) - Warp 
Cybernet Systems - Robot Movement (Dexorcist's Armageddon Bass Mix) - Battle Trax 
Michael Forshaw - Sinister - SMB


----------



## Pol (Apr 28, 2004)

not my mix, but one by 'tactical' from the dnba forums
very good chilled out, soulful and uplifting dnb/jungle mix   

http://www.heavyweightsoundz.com/dir/members/Stowelly/April.mp3

1. Orion - Time Stands Still - Subtitles
2. Breakage - Stoneheart - Bassbin
3. Allied Force - Boomba - Just Noyze
4. Commix - Brasseye - Good Looking
5. Pariah - Angel Falls (Artificial Intelligence Remix) - Good Looking
6. Vice Versa - Luck Of The Draw (Commix Remix) - Good Looking
7. SKC & Bratwa - Solitude - Good Looking
8. Vice Versa - Trust (Stress Level & TC1 Remix) - Good Looking
9. Commix - Lights Go Out - Advanced 
10. Ill Logic & Raf - Come On - Ebony
11. Nu Moon - Too Right (Simon Bassline Smith & Drumsound Remix) - Good Looking

enjoy!


----------



## rorymac (Apr 28, 2004)

I just know it's going to be the donkeys x

If I'm wrong I'll eat my socks and Pol..

Don't ever do a stupid mix like that again   

Would you be my friend anyway? 

up burds !!!!


----------



## Pol (Apr 28, 2004)

> I just know it's going to be the donkeys x
> If I'm wrong I'll eat my socks and Pol..
> Don't ever do a stupid mix like that again
> Would you be my friend anyway?
> up burds !!!!


lol   
'calm down, calm down'


----------



## electroplated (Apr 28, 2004)

break it oop! 

kiss my bass too 

Tracklist:
_01 - Brooklyn to Brixton [Freestylers 'Raw As Fuck' Remix]- Freq Nasty [feat. kovas] 
02 - Silvadope - X-Men
03 - Outta Space [Booty Space Rmx] - Cut & Run 
04 - Slush - Unknown
05 - Slapper - Hyper
06 - Stayfresh - Aquasky vs. Masterblaster
07 - Test Press R.I.P. - DJ Mutiny vs. Baitercell & Schumacher
08 - Punks [Krafty Kuts Rmx] - Freestylers
09 - Dude Decending A Staircase [Stanton Warriors Vocal Club Mix] - Apollo 440
10 - The Westerners Got Soul - General Midi vs. Eric B & Rakim
11 - Phoenix [Vigi & Nectarios Rmx] - Nectarious
12 - Hyper Hyper - Splitloop
13 - The Light - Unknown
14 - Children X - Unknown
15 - Fight For your Right - Beastie Boys Vs. Skool of Thought
16 - Escape From The Deep - Def Inc.
17 - Entertainer - General Midi [feat. Jakes]
18 - Techno Tune - Klaus 'Heavyweight' Hill 
19 - Creepshow - [Freestylers 'Raw As Fuck' Remix] - Plump DJs
20 - Killer - Scam_


----------



## rorymac (Apr 28, 2004)

*dj pol fuckin rules*

Well there's too much dolly singin to start and then it kicks in and then it goes a bit sedative and kicks in again..
a little bit coffee table maybe mmmmmm ??

I promise I don't fancy you..
Maybe have a game of squash .. ? 

It's a bit wanky to be fair


----------



## Pol (Apr 28, 2004)

yeah, i see your point, its really just for listening, no head nodding or anything   - ill make a point of posting up better mixes in future   
note that the liquid funky type of dnb is not *my* style


----------



## rorymac (Apr 28, 2004)

Pol said:
			
		

> yeah, i see your point, its really just for listening, no head nodding or anything   - ill make a point of posting up better mixes in future
> note that the liquid funky type of dnb is not *my* style



Too fuckin right Pol mate .. 
We hate that shit you and me ..
We're best mates   


   x


----------



## rorymac (Apr 29, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> break it oop!
> 
> kiss my bass too
> 
> ...



Back on track x


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 29, 2004)

*Pol's mix*

is very good, but I only got two mixes of about 17mins long instead of 40 mins or whatever it was supposed to be.  Any ideas why ? Surely all those tracks can't fit into a 17 min mix ?!?!?! help ! more d'nb needed.....


----------



## Moggy (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah i get the same problem sometimes PTG, seems as though the download cuts off early and leaves you with a shortened file, just have to keep trying to redownload it until you get the whole thing. Anyhow, lovely mixes there Pol!  And another stonker from monsieur electroplated!!   
Moggy.


----------



## milesy (Apr 29, 2004)

rorymac said:
			
		

> We hate that shit you and me ..



you wouldn't know liquid dnb if it came up and kissed you.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 30, 2004)

chri55hea said:
			
		

> and a Chilled mix



I love the Fish bit of this:

'Trout are freshwater fish and have underwater weapons'


----------



## Skim (May 8, 2004)

Finally, I've sorted out a mix to download 

Spring mix -- "Broken" 

It's an eclectic mix of electro and techno. Purists will hate the fact I've mixed Godspeed with clicky electro beats, but I don't care   

Just click on the egg pic in the link above to take you to the tracklisting, then right-click on the tracklisting to download (85Mb).

Godspeed You Black Emperor!: Intro to The Dead Flag Blues
214: From the Outside
Frequenzberater: Witness
Mystic Letter K: Robot Pornography 
Cultek: Construct 
Konfekt: Boxed [Estab]
Jeremy P Caulfield: Deft Baggage
Radioactive Man: Itisanditisn’t
Hard SK: Intro to Prince Far-i Busts the Mafia Lab
The Hacker: Dans la Salle des Machines  
Detroit Grand Pubahs: The Suture the Future 
Anthony Rother: Back Home      
Omr: The Way We Have Chosen
Capitol K: God Ohm 
Chris Clark: Shonny              
National Parks Mobility Band: Radio Mantlepiece


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 10, 2004)

*ck - fit for broadcast?*

A mix by ck, who some of you may know, that I am hosting; some tracks mixed, some not, but variety here in an excellent mix of vibes. Hope you enjoy it and I'm sure he'll appreciate any feedback as this is his first mix up for public consumption on the web, so be gentle 

Recorded in Ogg Vorbis, 50mb
*Direct link to mix - right click etc*

Link to page with tracklisting details


----------



## hiccup (May 10, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Finally, I've sorted out a mix to download
> 
> Spring mix -- "Broken"
> 
> ...



Listened to this yesterday, whilst doing the housework, and enjoyed it a lot - cheers.

d/l the ck mix now. 

Some fantastic mixes on this thread.


----------



## electroplated (May 10, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Finally, I've sorted out a mix to download
> 
> Spring mix -- "Broken"



And just as well! Really enjoyed listening to that last night!


----------



## moon (May 10, 2004)

I have finally managed to get some webspace to host an AV mix, so here you all are. 

Click here to load


----------



## tendril (May 10, 2004)

*Proper wonky*

Ah I know how you're all waiting with baited breath for the next instalment from the Tendril

Once and future music:

1 Soundboy : Face Off
2 Creepshow : Plump DJs
  [Freestylers 'Raw as F**K' Remix]
3 Nosher : Total Science
  [DJ Craze & Baron Remix]
4 It don't come easy - 88 : Pixie feat. Rhallia
5 Stitch Up : PFN
  [Rennie Pilgrem's Hum Mix]
6 Creepshow : Plump DJs
  [Soul Of Man Remix]
7 Beats N Rhymes : Nubreed
8 The Shrink : Fatliners
9 Swordpen : Ed209 v Quest
10 Funky Beats : Kickflip
11 Work That Punk : JDS vs Missy
12 Moist : Meat Katie & Dylan Rhymes
  [Koma & Bones Mix]
13 Odditease : The Disciple Grin
  [original]
14 Complicate the Sequence : The Disciple Grin
15 Odditease : The Disciple Grin
  [Transformer Man's Blueberry Muffin Recipe
16 Absolute : EK/C83
  [C83 Remix]
17 Drip : AMB
  [Snake Sedrick Remix]
18 Manic : Backdraft
  [Soto Remix]
19 Born to Live : EK



stream (Real Audio pseudostreaming)

download (rightclick and choose 'save target as' if you have difficulty)

It'll be up for while, or until my bandwidth runs out


----------



## Pol (May 10, 2004)

just found this elsewhere and I thought I'd let you lot know

one for the heads that like their drum and bass a little more subtle

Cryo - She (unreleased)
Cable - Wish I'd been there (Intersidereal rmx) (TestFlight)
Mark J - Remote Viewing (unreleased)
Electrosoul System - Rhythm of Life (Covert Ops)
Cryo - Girls and Their Demons (???)
IntersideReal - Changing Lanes (CovOps)
ASC - Numatic (CovOps)
Method One - Ghost Notes (CovOps)
Psidream and Resound - Time Goes By (Warm Commmunications)
Mav - Out of the Blue (Covert Ops)
Cable - Whispers All Over Me (Covert Ops)
Resound - HiFi - (Covert Ops) 

http://booom.net/bluewater_-_bout_time.mp3


----------



## xes (May 10, 2004)

what can I say moon,great work   

Tendril,another class set,electroplated,sound,pol,I don't really do D&B but I dig it,skim,a little slow for me (well i am a gabba head) but nice set all the same. I think this needs to be echoed... 





> Some fantastic mixes on this thread


----------



## rorymac (May 10, 2004)

This thread is totally   
Top drawer again Pol.


----------



## electroplated (May 11, 2004)

from last year, on an more electro tip...  

01. new definition [pulsinger bass mix]- G D luxxe
02. what's the word - dexter
03. small indignities - transparent sound
04. x-perience the reality - maas 2008
05. corvette - frequenzberater
06. emerge [dexter remix] - fisherspooner
07. trespasser - radioactive man
08. earth.wind.fire/ [full audio version] - netzwerk florida
09. hacked in - mas 2008
10. robot movement - cybernet systems
11. internal malfunctions - bass junkie
12. a touch of the old - bomb dogs
13. 'ave that - radioactive man
14. the general - dirty hospital
15. sieze the time - radioactive man
16. twist 'em out - dillinger


----------



## Pol (May 11, 2004)

> 16. twist 'em out - dillinger


lol


----------



## electroplated (May 11, 2004)

Pol said:
			
		

> 16. twist 'em out - dillinger
> lol




sorry, does this offend you?


----------



## Pol (May 11, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> sorry, does this offend you?


just surprised me actually, to see a mix full of decent tunes and then one of the worst, most rinsed dnb anthems at the end


----------



## electroplated (May 11, 2004)

Pol said:
			
		

> just surprised me actually, to see a mix full of decent tunes and then one of the worst, most rinsed dnb anthems at the end



fair point, i can see where you're coming from - I made the mixtape before that tune got totally _rinsed_ by anyone,  there was a lot more D'n'B after that particular tune (which i still like incidentally) but the sodding minidisc ran out......

cheers for the reply, was just curious


----------



## moon (May 11, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> Ah I know how you're all waiting with baited breath for the next instalment from the Tendril



Very nice tendril


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2004)

Shit - haven't paid much to this thread cos I stupidly thought it would all be acid techno and breaks.
loving the Skim one - nice range of quality tunes 
The Placid ones are all ace, naturally
Will also give a listen to RKBs eventually but I can't really play that hard at work!
Looking forward to listening the electroplated electro mix, Fozzie Bear's Foundations mix and ck's mix now


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 12, 2004)

*LTJ Bukem - Mellow ('91 deep house mix)*

In the absence of actually managing to get on the decks myself, I thought I would like to share one of my favourite ever mixes. Allegedly by LTJ Bukem (although you could never tell for sure with these mixes which you bought in clothing/record stores) a superlative blend of deep house tunes from 1990/1991. This particular mix became my obsession to get every track and even with the help of people, some here and elsewhere I'm still 4 tracks short...so please enjoy *LTJ Bukem - Mellow*

_[edited to add]_
I've taken down the .mp3 files as I'm switching all the mixes on tiptop to *.ogg* now as it's a superior format and deserves support, MP3 is sooo last century  Also this mix is getting a helluva lot of hits so I need to save on the bandwidth.

I've just encoded this mix at ~90kbps and it sounds as good as before but the filesize is now only 30MB for each side:

*Side A*
*Side B*

Page with tracklisting details

I've only got three more tracks to ID on this mix now so if anyone knows the missing tracks, please email me via my profile or the website and I will gladly offer myself as a mate to have your children!   
Thankyou.


----------



## tendril (May 12, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Finally, I've sorted out a mix to download
> 
> Spring mix -- "Broken"



Nice one Skim.. very nicely mixed. 

C U @ OCB?

T x


----------



## Elpenor (May 12, 2004)

Pinkychukkles - those links for the mixes have too many 'http://'  and need to be edited...


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 12, 2004)

cheers Elpenor, links amended, the colon was in the wrong place.
what a muppet!


----------



## tendril (May 13, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> the colon was in the wrong place.



ooh err missus, you don't want yer colon in the wrong place


----------



## Skim (May 13, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> Nice one Skim.. very nicely mixed.
> 
> C U @ OCB?
> 
> T x




Thanks Tendril, and to all those who enjoyed the mix -- I had a lot of fun making that one 

I haven't had much time to download the mixes on this thread yet, but I've started with Electroplated's electro mix, which I'm starting today off with. Sounding good so far... 

Yes I'll hopefully be at the next OCB, whenever it is


----------



## mrmule (May 13, 2004)

I managed to get a set done last weekend, while my site was down.

Plenty of chunky/funky detroit style techno.

Right Click, Save Target As...

I actually managed a track listing this time too!
ENJOY!

ARTIST				TITLE					LABEL

Jeff Mills				Tephra					Axis
Blake Baxter			Luv your DJ				DiskoB
Ben Sims				The Dubs (Here) Work it (Vincent D mix)	Prime
Danilo Vigorito & The Advent		Orion Music 02				Prime
Freash people			Alpharisc Ben Sims (Hardgroove rmx)		Prime
Angel Alanis & Reese Urban		Game Over				Tresor
Marco Carola			Sunrise					Design Music
Corrado Izzo			On and Off (Reno Cerrone Remix)		Gadgets
Uros Umek			Mechanisms E (Oliver Ho rmx)		Tortured
Ben Sims				high time					Symbolism
Marco Bailey			Ipanema (Original mix)			Zync
Danilo Vigorito & Gaetano Parisio	Logica - D02				Conform
Devilfish				Snap (Grapevine mix)			Bush
Aztec Mystic			Jaguar (Octave One mix)			UR
Ben Sims				Manipulated (Joel Mull rmx)			Primate
Ben Sims				Manipulated (Ben Sims Hardgroove Edit)	Primate
Ben Sims				Live young Die Fast EP - A2			Pure Plasic
Angel Alanis & Reese Urban		Game Over - Rework			Tresor
The Advent			Chiba - Sketched for life EP			Tresor
Speedy J				Kreck (Rush rmx)				NovaMute
Sluts n Strings + 909		Juwel 72 - Steamin' Promises EP		Cheap


----------



## killer b (May 13, 2004)

cheers mrmule, looks just my kind of thing

downloading now...


----------



## Pol (May 14, 2004)

latest dnb mix from myself, you know the drill.... 

mp3: http://www.heavyweightsoundz.com/dir/members/Polygon/polygon-mix4.mp3 

tracklist:

Chris.Su - Astro-Sine
Cyantific - Little Green Men
Dom & Roland - Thunder (Remix)
Digital & Spirit - Phantom Force
FlyTronix & Shere Khan - Ultraviolet
Cause4Concern - Research (Usual Suspects Remix)
Black Sun Empire & Concord Dawn - The Sun (VIP)
Typecell - Subsystem (Subwave Remix)
Sta & Paul B - The Lick
Rascal & Klone - Zero Tolerance
Konflict - The Beckoning (Usual Suspects Remix)
Bulletproof, Concord Dawn & Optiv - Scorched Earth (Kemal Remix)
Chris.Su - Sphere
Kemal - Animation
Black Sun Empire - Firing Squad
Kraken - Heat
Kraken - Side Effects (Stakka & Skynet Remix)
Stakka & Hochi - Mars Attacks
Rob F & Su-Real - Deceit

all the releases where available are also linked to their discogs.com url!

enjoy!


----------



## Moggy (May 15, 2004)

Oooooh, loads more fucking excellent mixes! 
Like the linking to discogs alot too


----------



## mrmule (May 15, 2004)

Crikey, the second this month!
Thought I'd throw all the new tunes into one mix. This pt2 is quite uplifting, with some great 'hooks' from tunes you may recognise... I really enjoyed recording this... aren't new tunes great!

Right Click, Save Target As... 

Superduper tracklisting too...YAY


Ignition Technician	Steel Drums Work Hard Play Hard
Carl Cox Space Calling (Trevor Rockliffe rmx)C23
Gaetano Parisio 12/20 Advanced Techno Research SideB ART 
MrG Well do ya? - Rum Down South EP Loaded
Ben Sims Women Beat Their Men Killabite 
Ben Sims Superstitions Pure Plastic 
Ben Sims The Stick Up - KEHSO Ingoma
Cave Carima Hydrophonic
Player Chicago remixes - DJ Bam Bam Premix 
Octave One Secret Society - Kaotic Special Rhythms III 430 West
Trevor Rockliffe & Daz Saund Vapour - Party People EP Bush
Chester Beaty Body Shower3 A1 BDY
Joey Beltram The Infinate Wisdom STX 
Rhythim Is Rhythim Strings Of Life - Derrick May Remix No Label
Sergio Fernandez & Mario Plaza From Apes to Humans Beatfreak
Michael Jackson Rock With You 2003 No Label
Squarepusher Telluric Piece Warp


----------



## mrmule (May 16, 2004)

So what do folks use to record their sets?

I go from the mixer straight into the line in channel on a Creative SB Extidgy sound card, recording at 44100, 32bit stereo. WAV file (Via USB)

Conversion to 192kbit/s MPEG-1 - constant bitrate with Audio Catalyst from Xing, then i add the ID3 tags with MP3/Tag studio from magnus? 

I kinda like the output, 192kbit/s sounds much warmer than 128... but I'm sure there's a discussion about that somewhere else.


----------



## pinkychukkles (May 17, 2004)

I had a SoundBlaster card for my pc but it didn't agree and was getting frequent crashes so I swapped to a Terratec DMX-6 Fire. However I don't seem to have a good interface for recording audio from the line-in on my soundcard anymore  

Is there a recording plug-in for WinAmp? Recording with SoundForge doesn't seem ideal for long mixes. 

I actually want to start putting mixes up in Ogg Vorbis as it offers better compression for the bit-rates and file sizes than mp3, hopefully it will start being used in a more wide-spread fashion in the near future.


----------



## mrmule (May 17, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> break it oop!
> 
> kiss my bass too



Dood... i like bow my head in awe!!!   
WICKED TUNES, WICKED MIX!!

listening yesterday.. and took to work today.
prodigy remix is classic
thanks!  

I went on a mission and grabbed most of the listed MP3s in this threads list, I have about750MB of new tunes to listen to now... thanky'all and great thread!


----------



## hiccup (May 17, 2004)

mrmule said:
			
		

> Crikey, the second this month!
> Thought I'd throw all the new tunes into one mix. This pt2 is quite uplifting, with some great 'hooks' from tunes you may recognise... I really enjoyed recording this... aren't new tunes great!....



What fantastic sunny-day-bunking-off-work music. Cheers mrmule, enjoying this a lot.


----------



## mrmule (May 17, 2004)

hiccup said:
			
		

> What fantastic sunny-day-bunking-off-work music. Cheers mrmule, enjoying this a lot.



Jammy get!
glad it was enjoyed
more tunes arriving this week hopefully..
.. i might make a part3


----------



## electroplated (May 17, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> It'll be up for while, or until my bandwidth runs out



you should see yer doc about that...very nice set btw   
mrmule - downloading now


----------



## xes (May 17, 2004)

mrmule said:
			
		

> So what do folks use to record their sets?
> 
> I go from the mixer straight into the line in channel on a Creative SB Extidgy sound card, recording at 44100, 32bit stereo. WAV file (Via USB)
> 
> ...


Does anyone want to translate this?

I really want to put a set up but al this techy talk goes right through and none of it stays in. My decks are in one room and my PC is in another. I have a numark DM2002X mixer (about 6 years old) And a cambridge audio amp and my inside leg is about 29.

What do I need and whats it gonna cost me,and go slow cos I'm thick as fuck,please.

(keep the mixes comeing btw they all kick ass)


----------



## METH LAB (May 18, 2004)

Electroplated's kiss my bass 2 is f*cking kickin.... touch too long for a CD though lol, but kickin!! So was the first one.

Max respect, keep on spinning m8...

peace


----------



## technopete (May 19, 2004)

Psytrance/acidtechno/hardtrance/hardstyle/acidtrance/hardhouse/funkytechno/hardtechno all in one mix by me.

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/peter.north80/trancedout.mp3
www.acidtrash.net


----------



## mrmule (May 19, 2004)

xes said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to translate this?
> 
> I really want to put a set up but al this techy talk goes right through and none of it stays in. My decks are in one room and my PC is in another. I have a numark DM2002X mixer (about 6 years old) And a cambridge audio amp and my inside leg is about 29.
> 
> ...



OK.. you may not have a top sound card on your computer... but basically, form your Record out or line out from your mixer.. get a long audio lead (one that will stretch from your mixer to your PC), you'll then need to into the line in hole in your sound card (usually 1 pin.. so you'll need a 2 pin to 1 pin converter.. or a lead that starts off with 2 pin and goes to 1 pin)
something like this






You can also get dead posh external/internal sound cards that transfer the sound at a better quality to your computer.

Ok once you have your mixer connected to your sound card... you need an audio application to record whats coming in on the 'Line in' (this is where someone else can help you)

You will probably record the RAW file as a WAV then convert it to MP3. I use Audio Catalyst from Xing to do this.

good luck


----------



## xes (May 19, 2004)

Cheers Mr Mule,its about time I gave you all a dose of what I got 

Technopete,downloading now,thanks.


----------



## Uncle Fester (May 19, 2004)

*Dj Bpm*

Some great sets from my mate DJ BPM.

Drum & Bass and Breakbeat:

http://www.dj-bpm.co.uk/mp3.shtml

Just to add: she'll be doing a set at the cannabis festival on saturday 5th June in the Squall tent...


----------



## tendril (May 19, 2004)

> get a long audio lead (one that will stretch from your mixer to your PC)



Though I have to say that you should perhaps move your computer into the same room as your decks. No matter how good your cables your best recording will be made with the shortest leads.

I would also respectfully suggest that you get a good quality lead , perhaps with coaxial shielding. This will ensure that you get the most accurate recording of your mix. There is nothing more frustrating than having a blinding mix sound poor because of recording errors.



> Ok once you have your mixer connected to your sound card... you need an audio application to record whats coming in on the 'Line in'



You will probably find that the sound card you have in your PC will have a recording application with it (mine did, I have an Audigy1 which you should be able to pick up OEM for about £20). This will record your raw .wav file (which you can then burn straight onto CD if you have a cd burner on your PC.)

If you then want to convert it to mp3 there are loads of freeware applications to do this. I use GraceAmp:  http://foe.mmu.edu.my/software/graceamp/ as it's really easy to use and has a good encoder (this ensures quality conversion)

With the bitrate question:

as far as I understand it, mp3 is not 'lossless compression'. It compresses the .wav file (your original recording) down in size but at an audio quality cost.
The bitrate is like a measure of quality if you like. The higher the bitrate, the larger the end file but the better the sound quality. For example an 80min mix is about 80MB at 128kbits/s whilst it is about 90 MB at 160kbits/s (a higher quality setting) This is only crucial if you intend to put your mix onto the internet, where filesize may be an issue, or you are an audiophile and want the best quality (I'm the latter and the former!).


----------



## xes (May 20, 2004)

Cheers for that tendril,I'll be doing up one of the rooms here soon so i can move all the stuff into one room when I do.

Anyway,in the mean time,more mixes please people.


----------



## Edcase (May 29, 2004)

Me me me...

Drum'n'bass to scare your Mum with 

1.Strange shouty man intro 
2.Moving Fusion- Black Hole
3.Optiv & Bulletproof- Camouflage
4.Temper D & Exile- Warehouse
5.Raiden- Mind Bombing
6.Bad Company- Sentient
7.Ed Rush & Optical- Bacteria
8.Crossfire-Hydra
9.Tech Itch feat MC Jakes- Soldiers
10.Mosus & Killjoy- I Like It Rough
11.The Militia- Electrolux
12.Cause 4 Concern- Skewer (Sinthetix remix)
13.Keaton & Hive- The Plague (Trace remix)
14.Rascal & Klone- Snake Eyes
15.Temper D & K-Fire- The Decision
16.D.Ecco & Sabotage- Last Night
17.Keaton & Hive feat MC Busdriver- Death Threat
18.Stakka & K-Tee- Echo Chamber
19.Benjie- A.I.


I'm on the verge of putting together a new one (I did this one at the beginning of March) so I'll stick it up here when it's done.

Also, if any of you are in the Bristol neck of the woods (or just like talking random crap about music, which should appeal to most of you   ) then I urge you to check out www.hijackbristol.co.uk - our local board, tis very nice   

Cheers,
Ed (DJ Spit)


----------



## Elpenor (May 31, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Finally, I've sorted out a mix to download
> 
> ...Anthony Rother: Back Home...



Good mix   

That was the track that rounded off my night last night... thought I recognised it


----------



## Skim (Jun 1, 2004)

Elpenor said:
			
		

> Good mix
> 
> That was the track that rounded off my night last night... thought I recognised it



Thanks 

The organ on that track gives me the goosepimples for some reason, although I've never really understood what 'the body, the soul, energy's coming home' in a stern German accent really meant


----------



## slacker (Jun 5, 2004)

nice thread moggy, great idea, this shoulda happened ages ago!

anyways, as soon as I sort out a mixer that works to a decent degree and borrow technics of my mate I will sort out putting a shite load of mixes from my collection of 450ish vinyl of everything from jazz to breakcore. but mainly hard techno/acid techno/any techno really. although where does one get hosting for this sorta thing for cheap/free? anyone know?


----------



## Wintermute (Jun 5, 2004)

This thread's fucking fantastic  Definitely the best thread of the year.

(and, uuh, note to self - this is where you're up to. Download stuff after this post  )


----------



## xes (Jun 6, 2004)

slacker said:
			
		

> nice thread moggy, great idea, this shoulda happened ages ago!
> 
> anyways, as soon as I sort out a mixer that works to a decent degree and borrow technics of my mate I will sort out putting a shite load of mixes from my collection of 450ish vinyl of everything from jazz to breakcore. but mainly hard techno/acid techno/any techno really. although where does one get hosting for this sorta thing for cheap/free? anyone know?


Wasnt there a couple of links on the first page? Just propmpting you cos theres no way near enough Hard techno,acid techno,any techno


----------



## Moggy (Jun 6, 2004)

Since your pining for your techno, here's another mix by The Germ pinched from the banging tunes forums:

http://dpimrecordings.com/DPIM DJ MP3 sets/The Germ - Live From The Crate.mp3

Tracks:
Ovilon - Breaker (Pull The Strings) 
Chris Liberator & D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Slime 133 (Maximum / Minimum) 
Dirty Blond And D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Bitch Rock (Havok) 
Fabulous 23's - Ghost Town (XS Recordings) 
Julian Sandell - Drum Fix EP (4 x 4 Recordings) 
Headrush Tactics - Stop / Go (Stay Up Forever Remix) 
Julian Liberator & Henry Cullen - Haitian Analogue EP (4 x 4 Recordings) 
Various - Process Magenta (Maximum / Minimum) 
Gimeq & Spero - DMT & Strutter (Bang On) 
Rowland The Bastard - Sock It To Me Baby (Fabulous 23s Records) 
S.H.L.A.G. - Glowsticks (Hazchem) 
Guy McAffer - RAW 015 (RAW, Ripe Analogue Waveforms 
Pharmacy - Double Penetration (Havok) 
Jeff Amadeus - Warenford Road (Squat Records) 
Dirty Blond And D.A.V.E. The Drummer - The Ugly (Havok) 
Immersion - Nose Tikkla (Routemaster Records) ? 
D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Hydraulix 19 (Hydraulix) ? 
???????????????????????????????????????????????? 
DJ Elite - Rapid Fury--- LC Nine 
Rozzer's Dog - Serious Mind Fuck (Stay Up Forever Remix)


----------



## xes (Jun 6, 2004)

aaww tanks moggy 

I will get a mix up sooner or later.  at moi


----------



## Moggy (Jun 6, 2004)

Lol, yeah, at the minute i either need to buy a portable minidisk to copy my mixes from minidisk or buy a better soundcard   
It will happen folks...


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 10, 2004)

this mix is my favourite thing:– http://betoni.aivo.com/betoni56.ram
(not done by me)
mad computer house, with funk


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2004)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> this mix is my favourite thing:– http://betoni.aivo.com/betoni56.ram
> (not done by me)
> mad computer house, with funk



All the mixes on that site are ace - if you like that particular one, check out Trevor's site: http://www.isoprax.com/
Also check out this weekly show, it's boss:
http://sonicsunset.com/


----------



## electroplated (Jun 10, 2004)

*saturday night electroplation!*

In case anyone is at a loose end at the weekend, just thought I would mention I'm DJing at the Elbow Rooms near Old St. (on curtain road) from 10 - 2am this saturday night, playing a mixture of electro and breaks, would be good to see some of you lot down there - It's a bar not a club so don't bring yer glowsticks, but they do have lots of pool tables if you get bored!

 



ps: have already checked with the ed before posting this


----------



## placid (Jun 11, 2004)

*A Collection of Deep House*

http://www.emotionelectric.com  (thanks Robin    )

@160k-MP3  Approx 80MB

Tracklist

Soha - The Sneakers Freaks Club Vol 2 - Basic
Josh One - Contemplation - Electromatrix
Megalon - Transition - Plink Plonk
Age of Chance - Time's up - Virgin
Swayzak - Burma Heights - Swayzak
Black Rascals - Blaze Theme Track - Sumo
Underground Evolution feat David Brown - Soul Searcher - Ugly
Plain Lazy - After Hours - Stronghouse
Nightcommunication - Nightcommunication EP - Heart Beat
Eternal Sunshine - So This is Earth - Immortal
Glam - My Mother Said - DFC
Trevor Loveys - Soul Motive - Blue Basique
Bass Culture - Show me - Zanzibar

Enjoy...


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 11, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> All the mixes on that site are ace - if you like that particular one, check out Trevor's site: http://www.isoprax.com/
> Also check out this weekly show, it's boss:
> http://sonicsunset.com/


Thanks for the info! yeah, that mix is particularly rocking, it gets me doing a twitchy dance.

_edit: just heard the latest mix on Trevor's site, and it's even more totally amazing_


----------



## RPH (Jun 18, 2004)

*breaks/techno mix*

Pearsall - Rampage Teknikal 4  <--- right-click, save as

69 minutes, 192 kbps, 95.7 megs 

tracklisting: 
01. Plump DJ's - Born Sloppy (white) 
02. Meat Katie & Christian J - Move Me (EQ) 
03. Brothers Bud - The Alarm (Vinyl Addiction) 
04. Technasia - The Awakening (Technasia Rise Mix) (Technasia) 
05. Julian Liberator & Henry Cullen - Deviant EP Clanking (4x4) 
06. Plump DJ's - Mantra (Finger Lickin) 
07. The Slag Brothers - Champion Sound (Killer Green) 
08. Deep Impact - I Love Music (Supercharged) 
09. Jammin - Tug O' War (Bingo Beats) 
10. Rennie Pilgrem vs DJ Deekline - Rippin Up Wax (Rat) 
11. Jark Prongo - Movin Thru Your System (Dave Clarke RMX) (Hooj Choons) 
12. Martyn Hare - Emetic IV (Emetic) 
13. Mateo Murphy - Love Express (Umek RMX) (Turbo) 
14. Andreas Rother - Bodytalk (Cocoon) 
15. Christian Smith & John Selway - Giant (Bugged Out) 
16. E-Tribe - Romolo (Sniper) 
17. DK8 - Murder Was The Bass Reworked (DK) 
18. Tom Wax - Mechanical Slavery (Eric Sneo RMX) (Phuture Wax) 
19. Mauro Picotto & Riccardo Ferri - Pandoro (Primate) 
20. Marco Remus - Indian Beast (Nerven) 
21. Henry Cullen - White Lightning (Giant & Dwarf) 
22. Glenn Wilson - Fotzen Funk (Punish) 
23. Mecaneck - Smoof Day (Jerk) 
24. Pneumatik - Tulpenrausch (Construct Rhythm) 
25. DJ T-1000 - Bout To Bang It (Stanny Franssen RMX) (Inzec) 
26. DJ Rush - Freaks On Hubbard (Dave Clarke RMX) (Pro-Jex)


----------



## Kingpin (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the site, but thought I'd spread the word. This mix is just the beginning of what I'm trying to bring out, the Hentucky Sound. From the tracklisting I think you will understand what that actually means.

Enjoy
(front cover) http://www.hentuckybreaks.co.uk/DOWNLOAD/DOWNLOAD.htm
(direct link) http://www.soundklash.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=28

*Tracklisting*

1 - Hentuck Intro 
- a.) Homer Simpson - The Flintstones Theme Song - Cartoon Breaks (Yosumi Records) 
- b.) DJ Krooger - Beat Box (Black Swwg Reekordz)
- c.) Inspector Gadget Theme - Cartoon Breaks (Yosumi Records) 

2 - Joe Buddha - Freestyler Frenzy 
Sureshot entertainment (2003) 

3 - Blue States - Numbhead 
Memphis Industries (2001) 

4 - The Roots - Silent Treatment (Da Beatminerz Bonus Beats) 
Geffen Records (1995) 

5 - Amy Winehouse - Stronger Than Me (acapella) 
Universal Island Records (2003) 

6 - Amy Winehouse - In My Bed 
Universal Island Records (2003) 

7 - Reel People - Feel Free 
Papa Records (2003) 

8 - Nas - It ain't Hard to Tell 
Columbia (1994) 

9 - Michael Jackson - Human Nature 
Epic (1982) 

10 - SWV - Right Here (Human Nature Remix) 
Rca (1993) 

11 - Prefuse 73 - The End Of Biters - International Plastic featuring Diverse 
Warp (2003) 

12 - Marvin Gaye - Sexual Healing 
Columbia (1982) 

13 - RJD2 - Ghostwriter 
Definitive Jux (2002) 

14 - Radiohead - High & Dry 
Paralophone (1994) 

15 - DJ Jazzy Jeff and The Fresh Prince - Summertime 
Jive 279 (1991) 

16 - Rob D - Clubbed To Death (Kurayamino Variation) 
Mowax Recordings (2002) 

17 - Prefuse 73 - Busy Signal (Make You Go Bombing Mix) 
Warp (2003) 

18 - Róyksopp - Eple 
Wall On Sound (2002) 

19 - Soul II Soul featuring Caron Wheeler - Back to Life (Club Mix) 
10 Records (1989) 

20 - James Brown - Payback Mix 
Polydor (1988) 

21 - King Bee - Back by Dope Demand (Funky Bass Mix) 
1st Bass (1990) 

22 - Simple Minds - Don't You (Forget About Me) 
Virgin Records (1985) 

23 - Michael Jackson - Billie Jean (Bootleg) 
White 

24 - Michael Jackson - Billie Jean 
Epic (1982) 

25 - Huey Lewis and the News - The Power of Love 
Chrysalis Records (1985) 

26 - Bobby Brown - 2 Can Play that Game (K Klassik Radio Mix) 
MCA - (1994) 

27 - The Chemical Brothers - (The Best Part Of) Breaking Up 
Virgin Records (1996) 

28 - Xpansions - Elevation (Club mix) 
Optimism Records (1990) 

29 - Michael Jackson - Beat It 
Epic (1982) 

30 - He-Man Theme - Cartoon Breaks 
(Yosumi Records) 

31 - The Chemical Brothers - Get up on like this 
Virgin Records (1996) 

32 - The Prodigy - Everybody in the Place 
XL Recordings (1991) 

33 - The House Crew - Euphoria (Nino's Dream) 
Production House Records (1993) 

34 - Cloud 9 - You Got Me Burnin' (A.A.S. Mix) 
Movin Shadow (1993) 

35 - Quincy Jones - Ironside (Theme from 'Ironside') 
A&M Records (1971) 

36 - Ducktails Theme - Cartoon Breaks 
(Yosumi Records) 

37 - The Brazilian Job Dj Marky, Dj Patife and Esom - So Tinha Que Ser Com Voce (Cosmonautics mix) 
Movement (2000) 

38 - The Cure - Close To Me (Extended Mix) 
Fiction Records (1985) 

39 - Basement Jaxx - Good Luck (roni size dancefloor mix) 
XL Recordings (2004) 

40 - John B - Up All Night 
Metalheadz (2001) 

41 - The Beach Boys - In My Room 
Capitol (1963) 

42 - Prefuse 73 - Suite For The Ways Thing Change. 
a. Your Family b. Your Life c. The Most Beautiful Things d. Your Seeds Warp (2003)


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2004)

'kin 'ell mate... if you've managed to mix them together smoothly, you will have my greatest respect... i shall be d/l tomorrow.

turntables or some programme (eg tracktor)?


----------



## Kingpin (Jun 23, 2004)

all done on two soundlab dlp32s (yes i know i haven't made the move to technics, despite mixing for over 7 years, and i've only had these directs less than 8 months )) and my flatmates Vestax PMX something or ther mixer I borrowed, as my Gemini 676 pro (lol) fader is busted. I fed it through to my computer and recorded on cool edit pro, trackmarked and then burnt on nero. 

It's a mixture of blended, scratch drop etc.. most done well, a couple of slips here, off the bar mixing and there, but overall been getting positive response, so people are feeling it. It was pretty damn stressful putting this mix cd together, lost a few hairs of my head (though I need a haircut anyway).


----------



## Gee (Jun 23, 2004)

Hats off to you Kingpin, listening to your mix now and i am very impressed, i love it when DJ's play a mish mash of music and make it sound good.  More DJ's need to take a leaf out of your book and move away from playing one style of music, respect!


----------



## Kingpin (Jun 24, 2004)

cheers Gee, appreciate that.

Yeah I use to mix old skool hardcore/acid house, ukgarage 4/4 (the real stuff) and the early 2step stuff which dominated london in 97/98. Then I went to uni 2001, and my eyes opened completely, total change of direction, got into turntablism (well thought process, only can do the standard scratching really), and it well went from there. 

I'll be bringing out another hentucky style mix cd in the near future, thinking of new mixes to do, and it will be more tighter/more tracks as I'm still getting use to this style.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jun 25, 2004)

*ck - portugalagogo euroagogo*

Another mix by my friend *ck*, some tracks mixed, some not, and some pregnant pauses thrown in for good measure ;-) beat mixed or not, it's still a mix innit! I think he laid it down for his chilled holiday in Portugal hence the title.

Recorded @ 128kbps, 75mb
*Sorry - it's offline now.*

*Tracklisting:*


*01.* (_00:00_) Nu Era - a track from Some Think Electronic 1.0 *[Twisted Funk]*
*02.* (_05:55_) Clip from The Best of Bill Cosby *[Warner Bros. Records]*
*03.* (_06:23_) Fertile Ground - Let The Wind Blow  (_Oneness Of Two Mix_) *[Counter Point Records]*
*04.* (_12:28_) Umosia - We Are Unity *[Other Side Records]*
*05.* (_18:59_) The Light Of Saba - Africa *[Honest Jon's Records]*
*06.* (_26:32_) Candi Staton - Evidence *[Honest Jon's Records]*
*07.* (_29:06_) Loleatta Holloway - Hit And Run (_Carl Craig Re-Edit_) *[Moxie]*
*08.* (_41:48_) World Power - I'm Happy (_After The Rave Mix_) *[Cardiac Records]*
*09.* (_47:05_) Bill Cosby - The Playground *[Warner Bros. Records]*
*10.* (_49:41_) Madagascar - Madagascar (_DiY Chillin' Like A Villain Mix_) *[Six6 Records]*
*11.* (_55:36_) Moodymann - Mahogani 9000 *[Peacefrog Records]*
*12.* (_61:44_) Radiohead - a track from OK Computer LP *[Parlophone Records]*
*13.* (_66:01_) Billy Fury - a track from The Sound Of Fury LP *[Decca Records reissue]*
*14.* (_68:16_) Foul Play - Being With You (_Foul Play Remix)_) *[Moving Shadow Records]*
*15.* (_74:21_) Deee-Lite - Who Was That? *[Elektra Records]*
*16.* (_78:54_) Mr. Fingers - Washing Machine *[Trax Records]*


Enjoy! 
His 'fit for broadcast' mix is also still online:
Link to post in this thread with tracklisting
Direct link to mix *Still online*


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jun 25, 2004)

just listening to your mix now Kingpin - it sounds 
*THE BOMB!*


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2004)

yup, it sure is. just got round to listening to it today... certainly about as diverse as a mix gets innit.

respec'.


----------



## xes (Jun 25, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> just listening to your mix now Kingpin - it sounds
> *THE BOMB!*


I will second that.






Life is like a hurricane here in Duckburg
Race cars, lasers, aeroplanes - it's a duck blur
You might solve a mystery or rewrite history

Duck Tales, Oo-oo - 
Tales of derring-do, bad and good luck tales, oo-oo

D-d-d-danger, watch behind you - there's a stranger out to find you
What to do? Just grab onto some Duck Tales, oo-oo!
Not pony tails or cotton tails but Duck Tales, oo-oo!

When it seems they're headed for the final curtain
Bold deduction never fails, that's for certain
The worst of messes become successes!

Duck Tales, Oo-oo
Tales of derring-do, bad and good luck tales, oo-oo
Not pony tails or cotton tails but Duck Tales, oo-oo!



That really is a top mix.


----------



## Kingpin (Jun 26, 2004)

i do have some cds which are much better quality.

not avaliable just yet, as saving to sell them on my night (http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79548). But maybe in a month or so, some will be avaliable at a low price (cover costs mainly).


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 27, 2004)

Not listened to this yet Kingpin, but it reminds me of DJ Yoda for sheer electicness


----------



## rorymac (Jun 27, 2004)

Eclectic lol my arse.
Genres and pigeon holes is wot we wants. 
Eclectic me bollix. 
If I was a DJ I'd give you eclectic so as I'm not I say ..eclectic is for cissies wot don't know wot they likes. 
Come on folks ..let's have some more man's mixes for geezers and burds. 
Fer gawd almight sakes.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 27, 2004)

adjusts slacks   

xx


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Recorded @ 128kbps, 75mb
> ck - portugalagogo euroagogo
> 
> *Tracklisting:*
> ...



Downloading now - sounds good so far - that first track in On & On by Eryakah Badu innit?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Downloading now - sounds good so far - that first track in On & On by Eryakah Badu innit?



Ooops - that's the other mix - well that sounds good too


----------



## ck (Jun 30, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Ooops - that's the other mix - well that sounds good too



Thanks a lot !


----------



## ck (Jun 30, 2004)

placid said:
			
		

> http://www.emotionelectric.com  (thanks Robin    )
> 
> @160k-MP3  Approx 80MB
> 
> ...



listening now in the office ; nice one...


----------



## Skim (Jul 2, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> In case anyone is at a loose end at the weekend, just thought I would mention I'm DJing at the Elbow Rooms near Old St. (on curtain road) from 10 - 2am this saturday night, playing a mixture of electro and breaks, would be good to see some of you lot down there - It's a bar not a club so don't bring yer glowsticks, but they do have lots of pool tables if you get bored!




And I'm sure Electroplated wouldn't mind me mentioning this (it's been checked with the editor, btw):






I'm putting on an afternoon at the Foundry in Old St on 8 August, with plans to do more in the coming months. There is no set musical policy, except that I like it eclectic, so expect anything in my set from clicky dub to caustic, drilling noise, depending on mood!

It's completely free and it would be great to see lots of Urbanites there


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 3, 2004)

*On Earth - 110 Life (ambient, abstract, techno mix)*

This *NOT* my own mix, I've just been going through some old cassettes that I bought over ten years ago in some record/clothes shops and thought this one would be worth sharing as it's a great combination of samples, vinyl tracks and maybe the mix author's own work, but I'm not sure. 

No tracklisting, as I only recognise one track anyway, but if you know what they are, please feel free to add to this thread. 

Encoded in Ogg Vorbis only: *linky*

I took a picture of the cover as well, see it on this page

I've listened to this mix countless numbers of times drowsing on the bed, even though it has some 'techno' like tunes on it, but it really flows well.


----------



## xes (Jul 5, 2004)

attention all gabba freaks and freakesses

There is a fuck bucket load of shit nasty,wank in your ice cream rape ya gold fish gabba @ http://geordiegabbamafia.org/ . Cos you fucking love it,you dirty ,filthy,make a me sicka bastards.

lots of love
xes


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 6, 2004)

*ck - Fresh From The Box*

*ck* has been back in the mix! This time with a very Detroit-leaning selection.

Encoded in Ogg Vorbis, 50MB
*Direct link to mix - right click etc*

Link to page with tracklisting details


----------



## placid (Jul 6, 2004)

*Placid's VIAGRA mix*

Placid's Viagra mix (a lot harder than normal)

http://www.emotionelectric.com

go to 'mixes'

Random XS - Aftermath - Djax
Deepside - Tolerance - Fnac
Function - Function of a Bandwidth - Synewave
Circuit Breaker - Frenz-e - Probe
Peace of Mind - Acid Overdose - Atmosphere
Counterpoint - Jigsaw - Synewave
Laurent Garnier - Breathless - Fnac
Disorder - Groove Atack - Rhythmatic rage
Subculture - Cult Drums - Ongaku
Rudy's Playhouse - Got to be Free - Groove Nation
The Rising Sons - Afghan Acid - Experimental
LFO - Syndrome - Warp
? - Blue vinyl
Woody Mcbride - Balance - Drop Bass
DJ Funk - Omega - Dance Mania

As normal - thnks to Robin..


----------



## hiccup (Jul 7, 2004)

Can anyone recommend anywhere that hosts mixes? 

I've not got enough webspace myself, and I'm having upload difficulties with globalbeatz.net, who I used before.

I don't mind paying, as long as it's not a fortune.

Cheers...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 8, 2004)

I use http://www.startlogic.com


----------



## hiccup (Jul 8, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> I use http://www.startlogic.com



That's quite an impressive list of features. Cheers for the pointer. Hopefully I'll have some mixes up in the next couple of days.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 8, 2004)

kiss my bass too, electro, you have done it again, that mix of Prodigy - Out of Space, crikey


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jul 12, 2004)

xes said:
			
		

> attention all gabba freaks and freakesses
> 
> There is a fuck bucket load of shit nasty,wank in your ice cream rape ya gold fish gabba @ http://geordiegabbamafia.org/ . Cos you fucking love it,you dirty ,filthy,make a me sicka bastards.
> 
> ...


 Nice one. I'm in the process of finishing off a gabber / speedcore mix so this post can be its placeholder til it's done. Oh and there's a couple of Gabba Front Berlin mixes at http://www.mad.gabbafront.com - the one at triebwerk is *excellent*.

---

Ok new gabber / speedcore mix:

http://music.globalbeatz.net/dj-mix-mp3/4078

1. Sigur Rós - Von (live)
2. Strapping Young Lad - Dire / few seconds of Consequence
3. Hellfish & Producer - Another Mindless Breakbeat Track
4. Hypersonik - Zed
5. Lord Lloigor - N'kai City Speedcore
6. Saikomatik - Trauma BPM
7. Industrial Terror Squad - Push the Danger
8. ANC - Burns Like Napalm
9. Mad Creator - Speedcore (part 1)
10. Lord Hugh - Kickin It
11. Tsjernobyl Terror Crew - The Neverland 1
12. GabberZee - Speed on the Brain
13. The Destroyer - Terror
14. HCM Dj - NYC Too Hostile (Dj Mystro Mix)
15. Rotello - Altered Vision
16. DOA - NYC Speedcore
17. Gabber Front Berlin - Lacrima Mosa Est / Metallica - One / Syndicate Wars intro
18. Rotello - Kinder Sind Laut
19. Terroristkriss - Hatenoize Terror
20. HCM Dj vs Dj Noizer - ISR Sampler
21. Lord Hugh - Sonic Drive
22. (unknown - anyone?)
23. GabberZee - Lord Terror
24. ANC - Inject


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 12, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> This *NOT* my own mix, I've just been going through some old cassettes that I bought over ten years ago in some record/clothes shops and thought this one would be worth sharing as it's a great combination of samples, vinyl tracks and maybe the mix author's own work, but I'm not sure.



presumably alot of their own field recordings mixed with abstract electronica, quite good in a kinda pre-Orb, chattering, spaced out sorta way.

Still this 'on earth' stuff is of high cailbre even with the dodgy techno tunes.  Alot of it seems original and the strings at the end bring a tear to the eye.

I'm drawn to the idea of 'retro' chillage.  As time passes will there be a reawakening of the art of chill?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 13, 2004)

nice one, happy that you enjoyed it DJ Wrongspeed.
Yeah, we need more of the early 90's ambient/chill stuff, 'chill' nowadays means Zero 7 to most people, but back in the early 90's it meant a whole different thing. 

Unfortunately, although I've got a whole box of ambient/chill, around 150+ twelves/lps, they're all mouldy and stuck together from water damage 4 years ago and I won't get around to trying to restore them for some time yet, otherwise I would try and get a set together myself.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 13, 2004)

Have picked up another few good mixes of late. Here's a breaks one by Chewitt of the Banging Tunes boards:

http://jdane.ath.cx/music/<b (Was working last night, will fix this later, sorry!!)

Heres the tracklist:

1) Intro 
2) Chable & Fernandez - Before You Break On Me (M Theory) 
3) CJ Bolland vs Unknown Artist - Bolland Breaks (DDB) 
4) Bionic - Average Teenage (Mechanoise) 
5) Candi Staton vs Unknown Artist - You Got The Breaks (White) 
6) Chable & Fernandez - Before You Beat My Box (Theory) 
7) Poxymusic vs Kid Kenobi - Break Your Body Rockin' (Hussle) 
8) Hyper vs General Midi - We've Been Waiting (Kilowatt) 
9) Bionic - First Day Of School (Mechanoise) 
10) Age Of Punk - Daft Love (DDB) 
11) Aquasky vs Masterblaster - Megatron (Passenger) 
12) Backdraft - Headcharge (Downbeat Productions) 

And theres a whole bunch of techno, NRG, freeform, all sorts of shit, mixes here: http://www.pearsallrampage.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 13, 2004)

A mate of mine has gone to the trouble of digitising an old reggae mix tape I did 4 years back...

Still sounds good to these ears:

tracklist 

direct link to mix 

132Mb, 90 minutes.


----------



## electroplated (Jul 13, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> kiss my bass too, electro, you have done it again, that mix of Prodigy - Out of Space, crikey



innit! i love that prodigy remix   


fresh off the decks.....

kiss my bass 3 

01 : Wheels of Steel - Aquasky Vs. Masterblaster
02 : I Love You - Dirk Technic [PFN'S 'Mr Waldorf I Presume' Mix]
03 : Lost Ur Mind? - Alex Cartana [DJ Deekline & Wizard's Electro-Bass mix]
04 : Monster Black - Peter Paul
05 : Silver Screen - Felix Da House Cat [X-men Remix] 
06 : I'm Coming 2004 - M.A.N.I.C [Peter Paul Remix]
07 : Electric Fence - Splitloop
08 : Ecstacy - Amnexiac
09 : Cobra - Aquasky Vs. Masterblaster [Baitercell & Schumacher Remix]
10 : Take It To The Floor - Aquasky Vs. Masterblaster
11 : What's Down Low - Baitercell & Schumacher Remix [Aquasky Vs. Masterblaster Remix]
12 : Gravelmuncha - DJ Quest [Distortionz Remix]
13 : Right On - Freestylers
14 : Alright All Night - Lee Coombs & Dylan Rhymes
15 : Rocky - The Autobots [Distortionz Remix]
16 : The Way - Dylan Rhymes


----------



## killer b (Jul 13, 2004)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> A mate of mine has gone to the trouble of digitising an old reggae mix tape I did 4 years back...
> 
> Still sounds good to these ears:
> 
> ...


this looks fucking mean, fozzie. i'm slipping into work with a cd-r to download it right now...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 13, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> nice one, happy that you enjoyed it DJ Wrongspeed.
> Yeah, we need more of the early 90's ambient/chill stuff, 'chill' nowadays means Zero 7 to most people, but back in the early 90's it meant a whole different thing.



Yes I agree totally here.  For me chill is strange and complicated old beast meaning many things.  Some of the best chill mixes I ever heard were on KissFM the day of Di's funeral '97 where they "suspended their normal schedule."  Perhaps i'll try and stick this up. Another favourite was Grant Showbiz(ex Fall/Smiths soundman) DJing at sunset in the Ecotrip tent in Glasto 2000.


----------



## gracious (Jul 14, 2004)

here's a link to one of my mixes... its a little bassy and progressive house number i knocked out one saturday afternoon...

http://www.inhale.org.uk/main/?AREA=MUSIC&ih=inh_007

if you guys surf around a bit from that page, you'll find some cool mixes from the other inhale DJs and some guest mixes from famous faces... 

whatta bargain


----------



## fannypad (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's a recording of my set from a recent event:

http://www.bsserver.net/maxxvinyl/audio/mixes/tc/Fannypad_04-07-04.mp3

Late 1991-92 business.

Mixing is well iffy, proper dodgy setup with big delay and no monitor. It's all about the selection though   

Comments welcome, tracklisting available if needed


----------



## bmd (Jul 16, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> innit! i love that prodigy remix
> 
> 
> fresh off the decks.....
> ...



I love all the mixes you've put up so far as do my mates. Cost me a bloody fortune in cd-r's! 

Nice one.


----------



## electroplated (Jul 16, 2004)

cheers mate!


----------



## placid (Jul 16, 2004)

*New mixage for your pleasure*

Mix Page - Here
Home Page - Here

Essentially due to having just moved my records are all over the place  so I randomly picked a handful and this is the result....

Ability II - Pressure Dub - Outer Rhythm
Fresh and Low -  Digital Boogie - Funk Nose
The Space Invaders - Westchester Lady - Distant
Filter Interference - Believe - Drop Music
Los Bastedos
Blaze - Lovelee Dae - Simplex
Runaway Traxx - Percussion - Bottomline
The Prince and the Wizard - The Wiz is a Genius - City Limits 
Bobby Konders - Future 
Lee Lewis - Atmosphere - BCR 
Pet Shop Boys - So Hard 
Herbert - Leave me now - K7 
Exocet - Shogun Assassin - Catt 
EZE OZO - Kick the Break in

Enjoy...

p


----------



## Moggy (Jul 17, 2004)

Love the new mix electroplated, im sure someone's asked before, but do you play out often?? Hehe, don't hear much old school hardcore at all really, but really liked the mix fannypad  I'll give you a call this week about next weekend mate!
Moggy.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 17, 2004)

just downloading your new kiss my bass 3

Keep them coming mate, people stare at me on the tube when i have these playing, i should tell them, well you download it see if you can stop yourself from dancing uncontrollably  !!!!


----------



## electroplated (Jul 17, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> but do you play out often??



Got a few things in the pipeline coming up, see skims post above for details of a do she's kindly asked me to play at on the 8th august at the foundry, and i'm back at the elbow rooms on the 31st july 10-2am, i'll be on more of a <ahem> eclectic tip then ie not in non stop breakbeat assault mode!   Would be wicked to meet some of you lot sometime!  

monkeyman - what tube you on, i'll have to look out for ya throwing some moves!?!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 17, 2004)

picadilly mainly mate, come check the strut


----------



## Moggy (Jul 18, 2004)

Safe mate, am conveniently in london from around the 7th till the 14th so may well make an appearance at the foundry, may or may not have been to sleep since the day before though 
Moggy.


----------



## electroplated (Jul 19, 2004)

moggy - get down the foundry, sleep or no sleep! 
themonkeyman can your strut make it onto the northern line via old st too?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jul 19, 2004)

electro - i dont think i can make that day, but check your private messages mate


----------



## Pol (Jul 21, 2004)

newest dnb mix from myself... enjoy 

http://www.heavyweightsoundz.com/dir/members/Polygon/polygon-mix5.mp3

around 60mb. 128k mp3, good quality etc, good levels 

tracklist:

Konflict - Messiah
Crossfire - Firebolt
SD - Dienamix (Dom & Roland remix)
Hive & Keaton - The Plague (Trace remix)
Ed Rush & Optical - Bacteria
Rukkus - Big Fly
Muffler - Cold World
Kemal - Mechanizm
Dom & Optical - Quadrant 6 (E-Sassin VIP)
Dom feat. Current Affairs - Sand Gun
Culture Shock - Vega
>> Bad Company - The Nine
Concord Dawn - Aurora
Cause4Concern - Research
Konflict - Maelstrom
DJ Ore - Transmission
Hijackers - Polymorphic
Signal To Noise - Nanobugs
Raiden - Fallin'
Matrix & Danny J - Vertigo


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 22, 2004)

*PKing's Backlog 3*

A mix by my friend PKing, who lives in Melbourne and plays on the public service radio station, PBS, every Thursday night; his show is called Radio de Janeiro
Apologies to anyone sick of the Red Astaire booties as I know ck has had them on his mixes as well, they are pretty good though.

Recorded in Ogg Vorbis, 50mb
*Direct link to mix - right click etc*

Page with tracklisting details


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks great, but it's in fucking Ogg Vorbis -


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 22, 2004)

sorry Orang Utan, it's just a better encoder and the smaller file sizes means I can keep more mixes up _and_ let more people d/l them. MP3 was invented in 1988, it's time to move on! *Forza Ogg!* 

Winamp plays ogg (free) plus CDex  can convert to mp3 (also free)


----------



## xes (Jul 22, 2004)

If i sent someone a tape would they be able to put it on disc and pop it back to me? I sill havent sorted my shit together and its gonna take fookin ages cos I'm trying to build a studio.
Or give me a pointed as to where i could get that kind of service?

Watch this space*  Nice one hiccup 





*well not this space,the space in another post.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 23, 2004)

check pm's xes...


----------



## Ezerini (Jul 25, 2004)

in the downloads section of www.altctrl.co.uk there are a few really nice mixes for download from twisted breaks to two-step techno and mutant ragga garage funk fun...   or something like that 

Oh and there is a fat party on the 31st July @ The Telegraph!!   

enjoy


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 26, 2004)

*Club Meditterranneo*

Got my ass into gear and completed this mix recently, although the British summer may seem to be over for some, let these tunes drench you Meditterrannean sunshine. Mostly old italian house/deep house. 01-09 & 10-15 & 17-20 were mixed on the decks whilst 16 and 21 plus the other parts of mixes were all edited together on the pc using CD Architect.

Recorded in Ogg Vorbis, 50mb
*Direct link to mix*

Page with tracklisting


----------



## tendril (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi

new breakbeat mix:

 -dynamite-

1  Deekline & Wizard - Bushpig
2  The Booty Bouncers - Get dirty baby
  [Friendly Rmx]
3  Influenza - Panic Room
  [Transformer Man rmx]
4  Vandal - Ronin
5  Care in the community - Thirteen
6  Q-Project - Safety Clause
  [Tango & Ratty rmx]
7  Introspective - Slavery incorporated
8  The Electrician vs The Conductor - Kill that funk  
9  DJ KIller - Come back
  [unlinked mix]
10 Mash Berlin - Sisters of seven
11 Introspective - Slavery incorporated
  [AMB rmx]
12 Fine Cut Bodies - Trekk Far
  [Elite Force rmx] 
13 Aquasky and Masterblaster - Boom
14 Uberzone vs Rennie Pilgrim - Fuego
15 Meat Katie and Justin Drake - Poke
16 Boabinga - Session
  [Backdraft's Dirty Northern Bastards rmx]
17 Freq Nasty - Brooklyn to Brixton
  [freestyler's Raw as Fuck rmx]

download 

Will be up for a few weeks I hope.

PLUG: I'm playing at OCB on 7th August. http://www.ocb-party.net


----------



## Dissenter (Jul 27, 2004)

Just got your May 04 Mix Mr Mule, I like. The last few tunes are Filth! 

Dose anyone know of anywere i can get a Dave Clarke mix not on p2p? It takes to long with my shit connection.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2004)

Dissenter said:
			
		

> Dose anyone know of anywere i can get a Dave Clarke mix not on p2p? It takes to long with my shit connection.


Check the bottom of the screen on this site:
http://www.in2techno.com/


----------



## Dissenter (Jul 27, 2004)

You fucking star Orang Utan, i was right up the front for that.

Made my day


----------



## Skim (Jul 29, 2004)

*Sounds of the Surgery*

Time for a new mix, methinks...

My summer mix is at http://www.biologikal.com – just right-click the top image of the nurse on the website to download.

It starts out with electro, taking in some old/new acid sounds before kicking off halfway through with jungle and other drilling beats 

Tracklisting: 

Phon.o "Kitchen" 
Phoenecia "Y-Intercpnkt"
The Dexorcist "3rd Wave Axiom"
Shake "Live For Friction" 
Orgue Electronique "Near The Threshold" 
Mike Dunn presents MD3 with Tyree "Personal Problems" 
Ceephax Acid Crew "Marshmellow"
Kompjutr "Pattern 1"
LFO "Freak" 
Mole the Dipper "Eye of the Dinosaur" 
Remarc "Not 4 U" 
Soundmurderer "Call Da Police" 
Chaos AD "Psultan" (Squarepusher rmx)
Squarepusher "Venus No 17"
Autechre "Flutter"


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 4, 2004)

I think I'm going to cum on this thread...thanks to all you DJs on here...I have an afternoon of downloading to attend to!!!

BTW is there another link to Hiccups 1st page mix with the Charly remix in it?...OK, foound it...


----------



## technopete (Aug 4, 2004)

All the acid techno you can handle is here: http://www.squatjuice.com/mp3/acidtrash/


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 4, 2004)

what about some funky house, anyone ?


----------



## xes (Aug 10, 2004)

Right,firstly Thank you hiccup for sorting my mix out and that.

Secondly,globalbeatz.net say I have to have a URL for my mix and I don't. Whats going on. Will keep on trying but if someone can offer me some advice/another host thats easy to use for a dumbass like me then it would be appreciated.

But,we will have some more acid techno.

And thank you to the lovley bosco,who's gonna sort me out good and proper  Cheers mate


----------



## Moggy (Aug 11, 2004)

*Techno Download Sites*

Rightio, having hunted around for some more sites oozing with techno mixes i've found a few really good ones:

Here's a whole load of mixes recorded at Dogma:

http://www.clubdogma.com/mediatunes.htm

Here's a Jerome Hill mix and a huge 3 part Mark Turner mix:

http://www.pure-filth.org/music.html

Here's 3 mixes on Techno Truth:

http://www.techno-truth.com/siteb.htm

Here's a whole list of mixes, the links of which i got from the Blackout Audio forums:

Lenny Dee playing at Tribe Of Munt on 8th May 2004 - Here 

A live PA by Damon Vallero - Here

A live PA by Markus Alan - Here 

Hard techno by DJ Kilo - Here 

A mix by Tiptoe - Here 

A live PA by KrOkz - Here 


Don't have tracklists for all of them, and haven't listened to them all yet myself, if any of the links aren't working i'll take em down!
Moggy.

EDIT: Took down a link.


----------



## boing! (Aug 11, 2004)

Is that jerome hill mix the wonky techno he was playing at the uglyfunk party at bar lorca (if you were there that is, and if not, do you know the sort of stuff I mean)? That wonky stuff was cool.


----------



## Moggy (Aug 11, 2004)

Nope, wasn't at that party, but yes i definitely know jerome's wonky techno 
The one on the club Dogma website is, haven't got round to downloading and listening to the one on pure filth, but from listening to the beginning i'd say yes 
And if you didnt know ugly funk have been doing a Pubtek every sunday afternoon/evening at the Prince Edward, 97 Wick Road, Hackney, EC1. Details can be found at:
http://www.uglyfunk.com/

Might make it down this sunday as i've always been too knackered from the night before the last few times ive been in london. 
Plus, Uglyfunk is on again at the Electrowerkz in Angel on September 10th, 11pm - 6am, £5 before 12 or £7 after, lineup is:

AeoX (Null Rec.) - ***LIVE***
Jerome Hill (Don't Rec.)
Cutout - ***LIVE***
Blackmassplastics 

Hope that helps!
Moggy.


----------



## xes (Aug 11, 2004)

ooh look at all that lovley sparkly techno


----------



## braindancer (Aug 12, 2004)

Any ragga junglist who hasn't already should download DJ C from the mashit label's 'junglist bashment' mix from here:

http://mashit.com/djmixes.html

It's the one at the bottom - utter utter class.  It's not been off my stereo for weeks.


----------



## tendril (Aug 12, 2004)

Not wishing to put the cat amongst the pigeons too much and I appreciate the links 'n all but isn't this thread supposed to be for URBANITE DJ mixes?


----------



## xes (Aug 13, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> Not wishing to put the cat amongst the pigeons too much and I appreciate the links 'n all but isn't this thread supposed to be for URBANITE DJ mixes?


MIXIST!!  

um,I dunno,its an urbanite mix thread for sure,but I certainly don't object to any other mixes,pluss on the first page its mentioned that we can post other mixes we find aswell.


----------



## Arik (Aug 13, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> Not wishing to put the cat amongst the pigeons too much and I appreciate the links 'n all but isn't this thread supposed to be for URBANITE DJ mixes?




I cant get the link to your mix to work Tendril!    Totally bummed because I've got 8 hours of data entry ahead and some of those slightly hysterical breaks would have kicked it off nicely.

I had a top afternoon listening to mixes on my headphones yesterday (yes, whilst doing data entry), including Gracious' Saturday Arvo mix from earlier on this thread. Very cool.

Will have to trawl back through the postings today and find a nice Friday soul mix or something similar. Some rare grooves would be wicked....

(techno's a bit hectic for the office!)

cheers DJs!
xK


----------



## tendril (Aug 13, 2004)

stinkykitten said:
			
		

> I cant get the link to your mix to work Tendril!    Totally bummed because I've got 8 hours of data entry ahead and some of those slightly hysterical breaks would have kicked it off nicely.
> 
> I had a top afternoon listening to mixes on my headphones yesterday (yes, whilst doing data entry), including Gracious' Saturday Arvo mix from earlier on this thread. Very cool.
> 
> ...




right click on the link and choose 'save target as'

workin as we speak.


----------



## tendril (Aug 13, 2004)

xes said:
			
		

> MIXIST!!
> 
> um,I dunno,its an urbanite mix thread for sure,but I certainly don't object to any other mixes,pluss on the first page its mentioned that we can post other mixes we find aswell.




no I certainly don't object to other mixes, but I don't want a thread with all other peoples mixes on. I'm not being 'mixist' (I hope) just makin' a point.

Bring on the home mixes peeps!!! I wanna hear local talent, not just the big names.


----------



## rorymac (Aug 13, 2004)

I don't even know the names of the big names .. for all I know you might be a big name tendril and so you shouldn't be included and I'd never get to hear your stuff .. well noone would to be fair .. we might think you're playing to packed houses when you've never done a disco at all ! 
And to be fair to the lad
You can see some semblance of potential in bits of his record
Stick at it 
Straight up it 
No fuckin foreplay 
No need


----------



## xes (Aug 14, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> no I certainly don't object to other mixes, but I don't want a thread with all other peoples mixes on. I'm not being 'mixist' (I hope) just makin' a point.
> 
> Bring on the home mixes peeps!!! I wanna hear local talent, not just the big names.


I was only joking mate,jumping on the "ist" bandwagon innit. And I will have a set as soon as I can host it


----------



## placid (Aug 16, 2004)

*For people who need some acid in their life !*

Here’s a mix I did for www.fourteenlocks.com

Mix is at http://www.14lox.co.uk/pla.html

Abe Duque - What Happened - abe duque 
New Phunk Theory - Always - Airtight 
JD'S Acid Power - Blank 
7 - The Power - Nitegrooves 
Doc Martin - Left Coast Selections - Wax 
Osborne - 'Bout Ready to Jack - Spectral Sound 
Plastikman - I Don't Know - Minus 
Abe Duque - It Moved Me - Abe Duque 
Chevallier - Crack City - Trax of Interest 
Acid Kid - Live Appearance - DAP 
Prototype 909 - The Transistor - Instinct 
Kahn - More ep - Direct Drive 
Essit Muzique - Whoo Whoo Part 2 – DAP

Enjoy

p


----------



## hiccup (Aug 16, 2004)

Here's a mix I did the other day, mostly breaks, a bit of garage, a bit of 4/4:

Right click, save as... 

128kbps, 44khz, 60.9mb, 1hr 6mins 35 secs.

Tracklisting:

1)	Steelzawheelz – D-Fonk
2)	Dan F – Line of Sight
3)	Jam and Spoon – Stella (Koma and Bones remix)
4)	Nitin Sawhney – Sunset (MJ Cole remix)
5)	Beber and Tamra – You Wonder (Starecase remix)
6)	Ty – Wait A Minute (Sticky remix)
7)	Ed Case – Good Times (Marching of the Elephants remix)
8)	Plump DJs – Squeaks and Bleeps
9)	Meat Katie and Elite Force – The Answer (Elite Force Remix)
10)	Punks – Dancing in the Park
11)	Jon Carter vs Scanty – Need I Say More
12)	Unknown White Label  -?
13)	Stompaphunk – The Crowd Seems To… 

If anyone can tell me what the last-but-one track is, I'd love to know.


----------



## rorymac (Aug 17, 2004)

Some great stuff on there hiccup


----------



## hiccup (Aug 17, 2004)

rorymac said:
			
		

> Some great stuff on there hiccup



Cheers mate  There'll be another one along shortly, now I have my hosting sorted out.


----------



## Arik (Aug 17, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> right click on the link and choose 'save target as'
> 
> workin as we speak.



oh yeah cheers mate, got it now


----------



## Arik (Aug 17, 2004)

rorymac said:
			
		

> Some great stuff on there hiccup



Abso-bloody-lutely. nice one hiccup


----------



## Gee (Aug 17, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Got my ass into gear and completed this mix recently, although the British summer may seem to be over for some, let these tunes drench you Meditterrannean sunshine. Mostly old italian house/deep house. 01-09 & 10-15 & 17-20 were mixed on the decks whilst 16 and 21 plus the other parts of mixes were all edited together on the pc using CD Architect.
> 
> Recorded in Ogg Vorbis, 50mb
> *Club Meditterranneo*
> ...



This mix is the bomb! well done pinky, listening to this now and memories are flooding back and some of the tunes i have not heard for years let alone know what they are called.  Nice one


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 18, 2004)

well i asked for something funky and nothing was coming so i did one my self ha ha   

You can get it here 

Tracklist

01 Octave One - Blackwater (String Vocal Mix)
02 DJ Chus & David Penn feat. Concha Buika - Will I (discover love)
03 Dave Armstrong - Make Your Move (Antoine Clamaran Mix) ParT 04 
04 Soulmagic Soul Magic (Original Mix)
05 Sucker Djs - Its Gotta Be (Chus and Ceballos Stereo Remix)
06 Soulsearcher - Feelin Love
07 Gadjo - So Many Times (Club Mix)
08 Hool Vs Bruckheimer - In The Beginning (Mark Knight & Martijn Ten Velden Remix)
09 Tweet - Boogie Tonight (BGC Rockin' Music Mix)
10 Lee Cabrera - Phase 2 Voodoo Love
11 Sucker Djs - Eyes Closed (Original Mix)
12 Shapeshifters vs ATFC - Lola's Habit (KarlG Mashup)
13 Skulduggery Presents - Professional Miracles
14 Soul Central - String Of Life

website seems to be a pain in the ass today so if you download it and it is less than 72mb sorry but try try again


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2004)

i've got a sort of funky mix for yer monkeyman - just haven't sorted out somewhere to host it yet... same old story innit.


----------



## hiccup (Aug 18, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> well i asked for something funky and nothing was coming so i did one my self ha ha
> 
> You can get it here



That is indeed a funky mix. I'm getting my groove on as best I can sitting down.

Cheers


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 18, 2004)

Cheers Hiccup, there is quite a few more on that site too, some from me and some from my mate ranDom


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Aug 19, 2004)

*In case you think no one listens. . .*

Keep 'em coming you lot, it's great to have such a resource of fab mixes on my favourite website    Treats to be had for a variety of tastes


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 23, 2004)

cheers pinkychuckles, great mix, really different nice and chilled to listen too !


----------



## placid (Aug 24, 2004)

*Rare Detroit Mix  UR + Drexciya etc....*

Site is here - http://www.emotionelectric.com

Tracklist is here - http://www.acidmixes.com/mix/nid.htm

Sid's, Brother from Another Planet, unreleased Moodymann, Clarence g.......

p


----------



## Uncle Fester (Aug 25, 2004)

*Drum & Bass & Beats to gorge you*

Two more D&B mixes, Terneuzen Mix and Maximum Respect Mix:

BPM


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 25, 2004)

thanks Gee & themonkeyman for your kind appreciation.
Working on Old Skool Deep vol.2 at the moment, should be up soon on my rudimentary website.

d/l yours now Placid, I'm not familiar nor have I got any UR stuff, sorry if you spit all over your pc in disgust  but I'm looking forward to the education as everyone seems to speak of this label in hallowed reverential tones that only tracks produced in Detroit seem to generate.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 28, 2004)

*Old Skool Deep vol.2*

I've got a fair bit of bandwidth left in Aug, so leech it before Sep if you can.

*Direct link to mix*

Page with tracklisting
'cos maybe you want to d/l without seeing the tracks first ;-)

Everything from '90 to '93, slightly dodgy mix near the end which was a shame but I can't be arsed to do it again. A mix going out to the deep house geriatrics amongst us and youngsters wanting a little education about tunezzz of yore!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 28, 2004)

*ck's new mix - Do You Chew?*

ck has been busy laying down the beats and this is a pretty slick affair with snippets of tracks thrown about with abandon!

*Direct link to mix*

Link to ck's mix page with tracklisting

He's been blowing his wages down at Soul Jazz recently, and this is the result! Lots of hiphop flava amongst others....


----------



## hiccup (Aug 28, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> ck has been busy laying down the beats and this is a pretty slick affair with snippets of tracks thrown about with abandon!
> 
> *Direct link to mix*
> 
> ...



That looks really good. Downloading as I type.


----------



## bmd (Aug 30, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> well i asked for something funky and nothing was coming so i did one my self ha ha
> 
> You can get it here



Cheers for that. Lovely stuff.


----------



## elliot (Aug 30, 2004)

*hip hop mix*

here's another hip hop mix.. listening back it sounds a bit rough around the edges, but there you go 

real audio:
http://media.djmistae.co.uk/mixes/classichiphoppt1.ram

tracklisting/info/more mixes etc:
http://www.djmistae.co.uk/mixes/000056.shtml

tracklisting:
Nas - Hate Me Now 
MOP - Cold As ice 
Wu Tang - CREAM 
Mobb Deep - Shook Ones pt 2 
Mobb Deep - Give Up The Goods 
Nas - Nas Is Like 
Notorious BIG - Unbelievable 
Notorious BIG - Dead Wrong 
Snoop & Dr Dre - Deep Cover 
Snoop & Dr Dre - Nothin But A G Thing 
Main Source - Lookin At The Front Door 
Special Ed - The Mission 
Slick Rick - Children's Story 
TY & Rodney P - U Want More (RMX) 
Black Twang - Trixtar 
Fallacy & Fusion - Groundbreaker 
Mark B - Move Now 
Brand Nubian - Slow Down 
Mary J Blige & Smith n wessun - I Love You 
Pete Rock & CL Smooth - TROY 
Brand Nubian - All For One 
Ice Cube - It Was A Good Day


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 31, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Time for a new mix, methinks...
> 
> My summer mix is at http://www.biologikal.com – just right-click the top image of the nurse on the website to download.
> 
> ...



Love this! highly recommended.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 31, 2004)

cheers BMD, and pinky, d/l'ing all of CK's stuff now.  I dunno if any of you lot buy mixmag but did you check the free Carl Cox CD out ?  Christ on a bike, that was a good free CD !


----------



## bmd (Aug 31, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> cheers BMD, and pinky, d/l'ing all of CK's stuff now.  I dunno if any of you lot buy mixmag but did you check the free Carl Cox CD out ?  Christ on a bike, that was a good free CD !



Never mind Carl Cox, I can't stop playing your mix, the tunes are splendidly put together, the mixing goes a bit off in places but fuck that, it's all about the music and as far as that goes I can't fault yer.


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 31, 2004)

yeah sorry about that BMD, i am only getting used to my mates CD Pioneer decks, but really glad you like it.  Site is down now as well, bugger


----------



## hiccup (Aug 31, 2004)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> ...my mates CD Pioneer decks...



*drools uncontrollably*

Those Pioneer CD decks are making me think seriously about getting a full time job again so I can afford them.


----------



## placid (Sep 1, 2004)

*jus' House*

Mix is here

Tracklisting will follow soon...

Site with lots of great mixes is here

Enjoy

p


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 1, 2004)

Another one!
Excellent site that is


----------



## placid (Sep 3, 2004)

Tracklist

Richard Brown - Electronics for Dogs - Tippy Tappy Bollocks
Mood 2 Swing - Do It Your Way - Groove On
Ethyl Meatplow - Queenie - Dali
L'il Louis - Stormy Black - Nite Grooves
Mike Perras - Beginning of Life - Bassic
Zyn - Talk To Me (dirty) - Vibrations
Massive Sounds - She Say Kuff - Nu Groove
Chez Damier - Close - Balance
Taravhonty - I Can't Hide - Big Beat
New Blood - Touch Me - Smokin'
Flow - Another Time - Bottom Line
Wambonix - Scattered Dreams - Earth
Richard Brown - Kraken - Tippy Tappy Bollocks


----------



## Skim (Sep 3, 2004)

placid said:
			
		

> Ethyl Meatplow




Now _that's_ a name!


----------



## electroplated (Sep 6, 2004)

lovin' all these new mixes folks!  

here's mine....

01. High Score feat. Dynamite MC - The Nextmen [Stanton Warriors Remix] - [Scenario Records]
02. Boom - Aquasky Vs. Masterblaster [Breakfastaz Remix] - [777]
03. Go To Work - Unknown - [White]
04. Blue Ship - Deck Age - [N-Mity Sound]
05. Le Funky - Drumattic Twins - [Finger Lickin']
06. Perception - Aquasky Vs. Masterblaster [Autobots Remix] - [Passenger]
07. Cats Groove - Freestylers - [Cats Groove]
08. Power Detectives - Snuff - [Deepcut]
09. Shady - unknown - [White]
10. New Breaks Nation - INXS [Banana One's Booty] - [White]
11. 2C Beat - Vigi & Nectarios - [Streetwise]
12. Superstar - Backdraft - [Passenger]
13. Can of Worms - Distortionz [Breakfastaz Remix] - [Mechanoise]
14. More Girls - Prodigy - [XL Recordings]


----------



## hiccup (Sep 6, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> 01. High Score feat. Dynamite MC - The Nextmen [Stanton Warriors Remix] - [Scenario Records]
> 
> ...



Ooh, suits you Sir.

Love that track.

EDITED TO ADD: Track no. 3 is pretty damn funky too  Good mix, enjoying it.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 7, 2004)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Looking forward to listening the electroplated electro mix, Fozzie Bear's Foundations mix and ck's mix now



i might be jumping the gun, but i think Fozzie Bear will be joining me for the early bit of next month's Unsound...


----------



## Moggy (Sep 8, 2004)

Like all the new mixes that have been appearing, have finally almost got everything sorted to actually record onto my pc at a decent quality, should have some new stuff about shortly.
Moggy.


----------



## themonkeyman (Sep 9, 2004)

just downloading electroplated's new mix, for those of you that like breaks and want some decent mixing you cant go far wrong with this guy.

Also found a great website for downloading mixes - Globalbeatz


----------



## Arik (Sep 10, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> lovin' all these new mixes folks!
> 
> here's mine....
> 
> ...



NICE ONE!!!! Pumped through headphones this mix is helping me get through a mountain of data entry in an otherwise silent office. I love breaks.   

cheers matey


----------



## wire thing (Sep 13, 2004)

My old pal 'Will Spin' knocked this drum and bass mix together:
I don't have a track listing but it feautres:

Zinc, Pendulum, Baron, Marky, J Majik, DJ Craze and Beyonce!? 

MP3 Format 1:09 47.5mb 96kbps.

Right click 'save target as' 

Very good imho


----------



## rorymac (Sep 14, 2004)

Love that one wire thing


----------



## BollyCake (Sep 16, 2004)

nearly an hour to download !!...on broadbend??
surely not right  
Computhers an pop music ......aargh


----------



## rorymac (Sep 16, 2004)

Your pc may be sluggish ..
I downloaded that baby in less than a minute 
Burned 5 million cd's and went to Number 1 in 34 countries
It's definitely better to be rich BTW   

As Bill Gates said ... 
'The more you visit pornographic websits then the more sluggish your pc will be so don't fuckin blame Microsoft ... techno techno lol'


----------



## BollyCake (Sep 16, 2004)

poooooooorn!!!
lord god twas herself i tell ya.


----------



## xes (Sep 16, 2004)

not one of mine,I got it from the Blackout forums.

Its pounding 303 acid techno,I like it lots. 

http://www.squatjuice.com/mp3/PlanetYes/mixes/slink_muntacid_mix.mp3
download
http://www.squatjuice.com/mp3/PlanetYes/mixes/slink_muntacid_mix.m3u?play=1
stream


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 19, 2004)

*Jon Marsh - Travelogue *unreleased**

Grab this mix while you can, as it could soon come down due to it being unreleased AFAIK. Ripped from an md I obtained whilst working in Thailand, 'chill-out' mixes are a bit of cliché but this one is worthy of your attention.

Link to page


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 20, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Grab this mix while you can . . . 'chill-out' mixes are a bit of cliché but this one is worthy of your attention.





Lovely, Mrs Blades favorite atm.


----------



## mrmule (Sep 21, 2004)

Just uploaded a new MP3 for your enjoyment!
Deep House Flavour, bit of a change for me.
Sorry no Tracklisting yet (thanks Belboid)

Right Click, Save Target As...
4barbara.mp3 

1.23:35 (83 mins)
196MB total file size

HAVE FUN!


----------



## belboid (Sep 21, 2004)

aaah, bout time you did another one mule, ya lazy bugger!

but shouldn't it be 4scarlett?


----------



## placid (Sep 22, 2004)

*Feel the Rhythm*

Downoad from here

Tracklist

Black Dog - Ambience with Teeth - Black Dog
Rick Wilhite - Godson EP - KDJ
Espion - Anything Is Possible - Ed Banger
DJ Duke & the sound of the underground - Swing
Recloose - Cardiology (isolee remix) - Playhouse
Black Rascals - So in Love - Polar
Zone 1 - Let Your Love - DSR
Sunday Adams - (Oohh Ohh) i Wanna Feel It - Larhon
Unit 4 - Bodydub - Amontillado
MCMLXV - Orange
Nagual - Feel the Rhythm - Prescription
Idjut Boys - Idjut Boy ep - U star
Blaze - Directions - Spiritual Life

enjoy


----------



## T West (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi, new to this place, think my mate has posted my mixes here before though.
anyway hope you enjoy, some of my favourite atmospheric dnb tunes

http://twest.dnbhost.com/classic3.mp3 


TRACKLIST: 

Intro 
Global communication / gorecki rmx 
Intense / streams of thought 
? / Renegade promo 
Ltj Bukem / Twilight voyage 
? / Rugged vinyl promo 
Artemis / desideradi 
Big Bud / noodles 
easy Rollers / retro rmx 
flytronix / rhode tune 
organic synthetic / space walkin 
Alaska / drumworx 
Intense / genesis project (earl grey rmx) 
Urban visions / pearls


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 23, 2004)

Just d/l and listened to Fozzie Bear's first mix he posted on this thread (here) as Dub recommended it, and it's fookin' great! More! More!

What's the name of the riddim used by 
Bushman-Too Much Violence
Norris Man-Park Your Guns
Admiral Tibet-Peace & Love
Anthony B-God Above Everthing
Morgan Heritage-What's Going On

as I think I _need_ all those tracks...*now!*...


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Sep 28, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Just d/l and listened to Fozzie Bear's first mix he posted on this thread (here) and it's fookin' great! More! More!



Agreed! I downloaded a couple of days ago and it's already worked it's way round a couple of friends.

Good lad(?) Fozzie!


----------



## hiccup (Oct 2, 2004)

Was just clearing up my hard drive, and found this short, silly mix I did a year or so ago. Tracklisting:

Madness - Night Boat To Cairo 
Aphrodite - BM Funkster (vocal mix feat. The Jungle Brothers) 
UB40 - Red Red Wine 
A Skillz & Krafty Kuts - Peaches (feat. Drop Capone) 
Indian Rope Man - Indian Rope Man

Linky


----------



## Biscuit Tin (Oct 4, 2004)

*************************


----------



## tendril (Oct 4, 2004)

*New Breaks mix for you*

New breaks mix for you hot off the decks:

here [inc.tracklist]

T


----------



## ck (Oct 4, 2004)

Boom ! Fatal !  Recent d n b mix has now been added to www.tiptopmusic.com 

It's entitled "Show Nuff" , and here's the link : http://www.tiptopmusic.com/ck/ck_mix.htm 

Please let me know what you think ?


01. (00:00) DJ TRACE - West Coast  (from 'Promised Land Vol.1')  Higher Limits  1996 
02. (06:26) 2.2 - First Class  (engineered by Dillinja)  Blu Inc.  1996 
03. (10:31) SIMON SMITH & DRUMSOUND - Dangerous    Technique Recordings  2003 
04. (13:25) SHABBA RANKS feat.MYKAL ROSE - Shine Eye Gal  (Jeep Mix)  Epic 1995 
05. (16:39) RONI SIZE & DJ DIE - Fashion  (Remix) V Recordings 1995 
06. (19:28) LEMON D - Going Gets Tough    Prototype Recordings  1996 
07. (23:08) DILLINJA - In The Grind    Valve 2004 
08. (27:41) KRUST - The Last Day  (from 'Genetic Manipulation ep')  Full Cycle Records  1997 
09. (32:59) LONDON ELEKTRICITY & ROBERT OWENS - Different Drum (Dillinja Remix)  Hospital Records  2003 
10. (38:01) RONI SIZE & REPRAZENT - Share The Fall  (Grooverider's Jeep Style Mix)  Talkin' Loud  1997 
11. (43:39) DJ KROME & MR.TIME - Ganja Man    Tearin' Vinyl  1995 
12. (46:01) MATRIX - Mute'98    Prototype Recordings  1998 
13. (48:06) SOURCE DIRECT - Different Groove   Odysee 1995 
14. (51:41) JUST JUNGLE - Sky  (from 'Just Jungle ep')  Trouble On Vinyl  1995 
15. (56:27) ALEX REECE - Ibiza    Island 1996 
16. (60:39) ADAM F feat.MC CONRAD - F-Jam  (Vocal Mix)  F-Jams 1996 
17. (67:37) J MAJIK - CHAKRA  (from 'Slow Motion lp')  Infra-Red 199? 
18. (73:27) EAT STATIC - Hybrid  (PFM Remix)  Planet Dog  1997


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 4, 2004)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Just d/l and listened to Fozzie Bear's first mix he posted on this thread (here) as Dub recommended it, and it's fookin' great! More! More!
> 
> What's the name of the riddim used by
> Bushman-Too Much Violence
> ...



Oh aye, thanks for all the nice comments everyone.   

I'll do another one when I have enough time/energy/space on my hardrive to record it to...

Right, those tracks are all on the Brickwall Label and the riddim is "It's raining" - originally a song by a rocksteady group called The Two Tops iirc. It's also called "Weatherman" by some people, for reasons I have no idea about...   

Happy Hunting...


----------



## Gee (Oct 4, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> New breaks mix for you hot off the decks:
> 
> here [inc.tracklist]
> 
> T



Nice one, quality tunes and silky mixing


----------



## tendril (Oct 4, 2004)

Gee said:
			
		

> Nice one, quality tunes and silky mixing



Cheers Gee

_"We try, sometimes we succeed"_


----------



## Gee (Oct 5, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> Cheers Gee
> 
> _"We try, sometimes we succeed"_




May well meet you at Re Rave All on 23rd, going to check out my bro Henry do his thing, i understand you play together at OCB parties.


----------



## tendril (Oct 5, 2004)

Gee said:
			
		

> May well meet you at Re Rave All on 23rd, going to check out my bro Henry do his thing, i understand you play together at OCB parties.



sure do.... we are playing at OCB this Saturday.

T


----------



## electroplated (Oct 5, 2004)

tendril said:
			
		

> New breaks mix for you hot off the decks:
> 
> here [inc.tracklist]
> 
> T



Wicked mate - really enjoyed that!


----------



## Wintermute (Oct 5, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Wicked mate - really enjoyed that!




Me an' all. Fucking quality set


----------



## tendril (Oct 6, 2004)

Cheers...

you can hear more this saturday at OCB

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=90140


----------



## Skim (Oct 6, 2004)

I've just put up a new mix on my site:

(Almost) Live at the Coldharbour Dance Hall 

I wanted to be the first person to put Shitmat and Shirley Bassey in the same mix


----------



## SubZeroCat (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm listening to Skim's set and I feel


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> I've just put up a new mix on my site:
> 
> (Almost) Live at the Coldharbour Dance Hall
> 
> I wanted to be the first person to put Shitmat and Shirley Bassey in the same mix


that does look sweet... i'll be downloading on friday, need some more crazed shit for my minidisk.


----------



## tendril (Oct 6, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> I've just put up a new mix on my site:
> 
> (Almost) Live at the Coldharbour Dance Hall
> 
> I wanted to be the first person to put Shitmat and Shirley Bassey in the same mix



Just DL'd it and hope to have a listen tomorrow or friday. Some good tunes on that Skim..

T


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2004)

just borrowed some webspace from my bro, so here's a mix i did earlier in the summer -  a bit of a acid-house-electro-hiphop-ragga kind of thing going on... mixing isn't always perfect, but i think it holds together pretty good.  

kb's summer house mix 

tracklisting is:
basement jaxx - good luck remix
spektrum - kinda new teifshwartz vocal mix
gilleron & mccarthur - now it's dark
felix the housecat - rocket ride freeform 5 reform
goldfrapp - train remix instr.
fc kahuna - nothing is wrong
scratch massive - make it high
d taylor - return of the cz
steve pointdexter - born to freak
nerd - she wants to move remix
li'l kim - the jump off remix
basement jaxx - span thang
backyard dog - baddest roughest remix
blowfelt w/slarta john - back up, back up
jah screechy - walk and skank

hope y'all like it now... 

(had to take it down now... if anyone's that bothered, pm me & i can mail a copy)


----------



## teecee (Oct 12, 2004)

killer b said:
			
		

> kb's summer house mix
> 
> hope y'all like it now...



and for those having trouble with the link

This one works


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2004)

whoops.   cheers there teecee...


----------



## rorymac (Oct 12, 2004)

Couldn't get it to work for some reason.
The artefact one is brilliant tendril


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2004)

it's working alright for me now... i'll try it from a different computer to check it's ok.

seems to be working fine at work too...


----------



## placid (Oct 12, 2004)

*Deep For Life mix*

The usual story

Mix is here

Tracklisting

Anthony White - Love Me Tonight - UMM
Russ Gabriel - Photos and Memories - Soul On Wax
Planetary Assault Systems - Planetary Funk Vol 3 - Peacefrog
L.H.A.S inc - Real - Cynic
Diamonds and Pearls - Perspective - See Saw
JS-01R
Dahlback v Dahlback - Sweden 1 Canada 0 - Turbo
Darand Land - Blessings - Deep4life
16b - Secrets - Alola
Aural - Desire - Creative 
Modus Vivendi - Modus Vivendi - Fnac
Don Carlos - Alone - Calypso

Enjoy

p


----------



## tendril (Oct 12, 2004)

rorymac said:
			
		

> The artefact one is brilliant tendril



Cheers rorymac


----------



## hiccup (Oct 12, 2004)

killer b said:
			
		

> just borrowed some webspace from my bro, so here's a mix i did earlier in the summer -  a bit of a acid-house-electro-hiphop-ragga kind of thing going on... mixing isn't always perfect, but i think it holds together pretty good.
> 
> kb's summer house mix
> 
> ...




Listening now - sounding good. Will have it on my MD on the way to work tomorrow too. Cheers killer b


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

There really are some fucking brilliant mixes on this thread! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2004)

i'm on skim's latest right now... tis pretty fucken sweet.


----------



## Bajie (Oct 15, 2004)

Dancehall Reggae

Lovers Rock*

http://www.z73.co.uk

Can't remember the tracklisting, mixes done over a few days, I dont think the dancehall mix is one of my best... as for actual mixing, I come from an  reggae sound system background where we never actually mixed anything just put record on and turned the bass up   



*note, lovers rock is not a disturbing form of soft metal, but a genre of reggae.


----------



## 123bpm (Oct 26, 2004)

Jamaican dancehall mix 2004:

Tracklisting and sleevenotes:

http://www.bassnation.uk.net/

The mix:

http://69.72.137.194/~bassnat/sound/redalert.mp3

DJ Red (*) Alert/123bpm


----------



## Apathy (Oct 28, 2004)

*classic trance/progressive mix*

i did this mix, hope yer like if its your sort of thing

http://www.cometogether2.co.uk/classicsmix.mp3

Fuzzy Logic - Obsession
Sub Sub - Space Face
Moby - Next Is The E (Synth mix)
Sven Vath - L'Esperanza
Yage - Coda Coma
Young American Primitive - These Waves
Moodswings - The 6 Train
Space Odyssey - Rapture
Sense Of Sight - Heart In Two
Talismantra - Warmth Reheated
LaTour - Blue
Christian Hornbostel - Into Your Mind 
Ramirez - La Musika Tremenda 
Brother Grim - Survive
Vinyl Blair - The Trance Spotter
Leftfield - Song Of Life
Visions Of Shiva - Perfect Day
De La Soul - Who's Skatin?


----------



## Apathy (Oct 28, 2004)

*derrrr*

snip snip


----------



## hiccup (Oct 28, 2004)

Apathy said:
			
		

> i did this mix, hope yer like if its your sort of thing
> 
> http://www.cometogether2.co.uk/classicsmix.mp3



If I had lasers I'd be reaching for them  

Cheers, good stuff. Nicely mixed too.


----------



## Buzz sw9 (Oct 29, 2004)

Any tracks I've uploaded can be used as long as *all* the money goes to the server fund.

This *excludes* the track "a whole lotta friends" as the female vocalist (towards the end of the track) and guitarist are both professional musicians and are under contract.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 1, 2004)

hiccup said:
			
		

> If I had lasers I'd be reaching for them
> 
> Cheers, good stuff. Nicely mixed too.



hey hiccup, cheers mate glad u liked


----------



## placid (Nov 1, 2004)

*Placid @ Cosies  16th oct 2004*

Cosies mix

Session from a few weeks back in a tiny bar / club near where i live....

Acid, electro, dub, house...

102MB @192kbps

Enjoy

p


----------



## electroplated (Nov 1, 2004)

big up to skim & apathy & everyone else!!!   

Latest mix of mine here......

play me loud 

01. africa duran shox - unknown 
02. carpet muncha - deep impact 
03. we've been waiting - hyper v general midi
04. the pressure - the breakfastaz
05. voodoo doll - unknown
06. down - lawgiverz
07. fear - roxilla: chris carter & JHz
08. rock to the riddim - auto-impact
09. 88Mph - transformer man [t-man's pedal to the metal mix]
10. bounce dem - the autobots, factor e & knick [breakfastaz mix]
11. fuck off piss off - backstage sluts [backdraft mix]
12. i know i'm really really creepy - miss plump dj
13. soul vibrates - plump djs


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 1, 2004)

Okey doke. Just posted mine.

You better FUCKIN LIKE THEM. That's all I'm saying.

Actually - if you at least listen to them that will do. 

A good 8 hours work in total! Enjoyable?

--/ Ooops. Wrong thread again!

Urban Burn I said - that's Urban Burn. Please move mods.


----------



## Bajie (Nov 1, 2004)

US Election Special (Hip Hop)

::: Broadband 
::::::Modem 


Tracklist

Skit - Fuck George Bush
Mr SOS - Intro
Ugly Duckling - The Confrontation
Dirty circus - Blue collar ballad
Cunninlynguists - Dying Nation
Masta Ace - The Other Side of Town
The Last Emperor - Karma
skinnyman - No big ting


----------



## Gee (Nov 1, 2004)

placid said:
			
		

> Cosies mix
> 
> Session from a few weeks back in a tiny bar / club near where i live....
> 
> ...



Another superb mix Placid, great selection


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 2, 2004)

*New Funky House Mix*

sorry problems with hosting


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 9, 2004)

*Wrongspeed's RedZero mix*

Now that's what I call a MIX Vol.75


----------



## twister (Nov 9, 2004)

moved due to incorrect linking! doh!


----------



## Deadlock (Nov 9, 2004)

Its been a while but I've finally updated my audio page 

BRAND NEW 30 min mix CHECK AUDIO SECTION on  www.djdeadlock.com 

1. Tracker - C4C - BC Recordings
2. Ghost - Subfocus & Danny Wheeler - Infrared Recs.
3. Together - Logistics - Hospital Recordings
4. Zombie - J Majik & Wickerman - Infrared Recs.
5. Blow your whistle - Die - Full Cycle
6. Tyrant - Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Technique Recs.
7. Prozac - Total Science (Q Project Rmx) - CIA
8. Remote Control - Phamtom Audio - Timeless Recs
9. Muff Diverz - Total Science - 31 Records
10. Neckbreaker - Benny Page - Graff Series
11. A Modern Way - Baron - Baronic
12. Kingston Vampires - Fresh & Pendulum - Breakbeat Kaos
13. 98 Funk - Chase & Status - Subtitles
14. Sucker - Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Technique Recs.

Pls pm me for full 60min mix 

Enjoy


----------



## Skim (Nov 10, 2004)

*Basic Radio*

Nothing to do with Urbanites, but Basic Radio has loads of mixes on their site: techno, house, experimental, electro, the lot. 

I've just discovered it and will probably be listening to this all day


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2004)

This ace dancehall mix by Dave Stelfox:
http://www.bassnation.uk.net/sound/dancehall_rock.mp3 

Tracklisting: 

1) You Don¹t Know My Name (Reggae Remix) - Alicia Keys 

Stepz riddim 
2) Hi-Five - Ce'Cile 
3) Watching Me - Tanto Metro & Devonte 
4) Eediat Ting - Assassin 

Tunda Klap riddim 
5) Combining - Kid Kurrupt 
6) It¹s On Tonight - Ce'Cile 
7) Tekk - Vybz Kartel 

 Frontin' - Pharrell, Jay-Z, Vybz Kartel & Wayne Marshall 

Tighty Tighty riddim 
9) Highty Tighty - Elephant Man 
10) Summ Fi Summ - Vybz Kartel 
11) Have Fi Good - Vybz Kartel 
12) Push & Shove - Sizzla 
13) Same Old Story - Ward 21 
14) Rich & Famous - Ms Thing 
15) Shake Your Body - TOK 

Egyptian riddim 
16) Egyptian Dance - Elephant Man 
17) Get With It Girl - Sean Paul 
1 Sweet To Di Belly - Vybz Kartel 

Katana riddim 
19) Female Pimping - Tanya Stephens 
20) Di Agony - Wayne Wonder 
21) Top Billing - Bounty Killer 

Check It Back riddim 
22) Check It Back - Bounty Killer 

23) Hardcore Lover - TOK 
24) Buddy Is There - Vybz Kartel 
25) Been So Long - Lady Saw 

26) Get Low (Remix) - Lil Jon & The Eastside Boys feat Busta Rhymes & Elephant Man 

Red Alert riddim 
27) Only Takes Love - Sizzla 
2 Version - South Rakkas Crew 
29) Gal Dem Want Me - Zumjay 
30) Don¹t Trespass - Lady Saw 
31) Hot Like We - Ce'Cile 

Dancehall Rock riddim 
32) The Thing - Beenie Man & Ce¹Cile 
33) Ova Di Wall - Elephant Man 
34) Do It If Yuh Bad - Assassin 
35) Put Foot Ova - Spragga Benz 

36) Yeah (Triple Crown Remix)- Usher feat Baby Cham, Lil Jon & Ludacris 

Coolie Dance riddim 
37) Move Your Body - Nina Sky 
37) Genie Dance - Elephant Man 
3 Pride - Kid Kurrupt 
39) Please - Vybz Kartel 
40) Version - Scatta 
41) Unknown Language - TOK 

42) OUTRO


----------



## placid (Nov 12, 2004)

*Late Night Session Vol 1*

Did this very late last night...  the levels are all over the shop, the mixing disappears into non existance with fading in and out taking over ..  it's recorded too low but hey..i like it..it has a kind of san francisco meets detroit with abit of acid thrown in for good measure....everything is recently acquired  some of it old some new...

enjoy

http://www.acidmixes.com

pm me for track id's should anyone decide to take it upon themsaelves to d/l it...


----------



## Gumbert (Nov 16, 2004)

i've had trepidation in visiting this thread but i've finally give it a visit and theres shit even lowly me dont know about..

so big respect to all contributors...

here's my recommendation..

http://195.137.71.168/~otw/onthewire061104low.mp3

when i know how to upload


----------



## boing! (Nov 16, 2004)

Sorry if this has all ready been asked countless times before on this thread, but does anyine know of any good sites that will host a mix for free?


----------



## xes (Nov 16, 2004)

boing! said:
			
		

> Sorry if this has all ready been asked countless times before on this thread, but does anyine know of any good sites that will host a mix for free?


http://www.dance-industries.com/index.asp
http://www.globalbeatz.net/
http://www.soundclick.com/

Dunno if these are all free,think they are. There's also some links on the first page of this thread


----------



## boing! (Nov 16, 2004)

cheers.   
You might regret telling me when I finally get round to putting a mix up.


----------



## xes (Nov 16, 2004)

if you're anything like me,you wouldn't have even got round to it in 6 months time 

I have a set to share,but I can't seem to get it up (or the set,boom boom)


----------



## placid (Nov 18, 2004)

*Classics not Classics vol 4*

While Chicago Trax and DJ International were dominating the US house scene in the late 80's, lots of of great tracks on small independant labels were putting out tracks that i think never got the recognition they deserved...

On this mix i try to bring unkonwn chicago trax from the late 80's that deserve to be rediscovered..afew you will know..hopefully the majority you will not..

 Classics Not Classics V 4 

enjoy

p


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Nov 19, 2004)

*breaksty mix?*

who did the mix named 'breaksty mix' that I got in a download frenzy last night? It's a soulful breaks and rolling two-step kind of thing and it is just stunning. Thank you whoever you are. 

I am in Panama City feeling a fucking long way from home and the soundtrack from this mix is smoothing a few ragged edges right off.

saludos, 

tmx


----------



## hiccup (Nov 20, 2004)

Tricky Mickey said:
			
		

> who did the mix named 'breaksty mix' that I got in a download frenzy last night? It's a soulful breaks and rolling two-step kind of thing and it is just stunning. Thank you whoever you are.
> 
> I am in Panama City feeling a fucking long way from home and the soundtrack from this mix is smoothing a few ragged edges right off.
> 
> ...



Twas me, glad you liked it  It's here if anyone else wants it.

New mix coming soon...


----------



## electroplated (Nov 23, 2004)

*fresher than frozen cat breath...*

brand new mix, right click, save as......

Assault on Precinct 75

01. Disco Shit - Drunken Allstars [Liability Records] 
02. Addiction - Aquasky vs Masterblaster [777] 
03. Hate My Bassline - Superfly & Shakka [Afterdark Recordings] 
04. What Time Is Love - The Tricknologist [Tricknology] 
05. Kick It - The Breakfastaz [Mob] 
06. Axel's Grooves - Unknown [White] 
07. Boom Blast [Deekline & Wizard Remix feat: Yoland] - Freestylers feat Million Dan [Against The Grain] 
08. Red Out [MB Headrush Mix] - Aquasky vs Masterblaster [777] 
09. Strictly The Core - Dirty Habit [Liability Records] 
10. Exorcist - Roxiller: Chris Carter & JHz [TCR] 
11. Painted Beats - Unknown [Shoe] 
12. Uptown Traffic - Jimi Hendrix [White] 
13. The Bouncer - The Slag Brothers Presents Ninjinskis [Killer Green] 
14. Warrior Charge [Breakfastaz remix] - Freestylers feat Million Dan [Against The Grain] 
15. High Noon - Tom Real vs The Rogue Element [Functional Breaks]


----------



## boing! (Nov 23, 2004)

Finally got around to sorting a mix out. I don't know if anyone will like it, but just to prove there is such a thing as good psytrance (imo anyway), Iv done a little mix for anyone who cares to listen...

boing!s full on dark psytrance megamix!!! 

click on the Mix URL bit.

Unfortunately you have to register to listen to it, although registration is free.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 24, 2004)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Twas me, glad you liked it  It's here if anyone else wants it.
> 
> New mix coming soon...



Love this! Had it playing since I downloaded it, must've repeated several times by now


----------



## hiccup (Nov 24, 2004)

boing! said:
			
		

> Finally got around to sorting a mix out. I don't know if anyone will like it, but just to prove there is such a thing as good psytrance (imo anyway), Iv done a little mix for anyone who cares to listen...
> 
> boing!s full on dark psytrance megamix!!!
> 
> ...



Owch, 433mb wav file. Any chance you could MP3 it? Even on broadband that'd take a while. I like a bit of psytrance ***drifts off in reveries of Return To The Source at The Fridge***


----------



## teecee (Nov 24, 2004)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Owch, 433mb wav file. Any chance you could MP3 it? Even on broadband that'd take a while. I like a bit of psytrance ***drifts off in reveries of Return To The Source at The Fridge***



I was thinking more along the lines of Samsara and so clicked eagerly along the link for a trip down memory lane only to find .....

_Maximum Daily Downloads Exceeded For This Mix_ 

guess I'll just keep checking back


----------



## boing! (Nov 24, 2004)

bollocks.   I wondered why it was taking so long to upload.   
err, I'll sort it when I have some time. Does anyone know what the best thing would be to use to convert it into mp3. Can i do that on musicmatch?


----------



## Moggy (Nov 24, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> brand new mix, right click, save as......
> 
> Assault on Precinct 75
> 
> ...



Mate, you really DO churn out some of the best breaks mixes i've ever heard. REALY   Do you put much thought or planning into your sets before recording them, or do you just 'Pick'N'Mix'??  You should play out more often 
Moggy.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 24, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Mate, you really DO churn out some of the best breaks mixes i've ever heard. REALY   Do you put much thought or planning into your sets before recording them, or do you just 'Pick'N'Mix'??  You should play out more often
> Moggy.



 
i'm generally a pick'n'mix kinda person - i wait till ive got enough new tunes for a set then press record...this last set though i did give some extra attention cos i wanted to get it spot on.... glad ya liked it! i would play out more given the chance, not really got many options at the moment and i'm fed up of playing in tiny bar/clubs or to people who wanna make requests for justin timberlake!   - always open to suggestions/offers though......mainly I just stick to playing at house parties really.....


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 24, 2004)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Mate, you really DO churn out some of the best breaks mixes i've ever heard.



Seconded with knobs on. This is the dog's bollocks  Nice one.

One question - I try to keep an eye out and grab any new mixes by you, but all I seem to have are Breaksmixes #4, #8, #9 and now #13 - are there more available that I'm missing or are you just shunning the shackles of traditional counting methods?


----------



## electroplated (Nov 24, 2004)

Wintermute said:
			
		

> Seconded with knobs on. This is the dog's bollocks  Nice one.
> 
> One question - I try to keep an eye out and grab any new mixes by you, but all I seem to have are Breaksmixes #4, #8, #9 and now #13 - are there more available that I'm missing or are you just shunning the shackles of traditional counting methods?



i was wondering if that would create any confusion.....!!!
i started at 1, i've got to 13 (plus theres 1-3 electro ones and a couple of other ones from before then), and i've only posted up the ones that i thought made the grade....plus i didn't start posting them here till i was on number 3 - to make things clearer, you can get them all here (well, except 5 and 7 were rubbish and number 10 will be put up at some point)

hope that cleared things up....    



number 6 is where it's at......


----------



## salaryman (Nov 24, 2004)

I haven't done a mix since the beginning of the year, this is the last one i did.  proper house music 

01. Umblu featuring Cassio Ware // Angel // Julm
02. Don Carlos & Ricky Dee Tee // Hot One (Oasis) // Afro Art
03. The Little Men // I Know I Got Some // Drop Music
04. H Foundation // Tonight (Fred Everything's Movin' Vox Mix) // Soma
05. Soldiers of Twilight // Believe (2020Revision Remix) // Serial
06. Lanoiraude // Self Control // Missive
07. SCSI-9 // E-lastic // Freizeitglauben Berlin
08. Truant featuring Chris Jam // howulikeme? // Pride of Europe
09. Alexander East // So Hi (Nuggs & Huggs Dub) // Planet East
10. Additives & Preservatives featuring Kim Nile // Fly // Index
11. Alexander East // No More (Rick Preston v LawnChair Generals Mix) // Amentimusic
12. Alexkid // Come With Me (Llorca's Cuminda Club & Dubindaclub) // F-Communications

http://www.higherart.co.uk/audio/olly_-_what_was_i_thinking.mp3 

If you like it, similar stuff here


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2004)

placid said:
			
		

> Acid House Mixes
> 
> Chicago Acid - 1986 -1990
> 
> ...



    

'spec!


----------



## Bajie (Nov 26, 2004)

Foundation Dancehall ::: 1981 - 1990

here


----------



## Dirty Martini (Nov 26, 2004)

Eita said:
			
		

> Foundation Dancehall ::: 1981 - 1990
> 
> here



Listening to this now, nice one   

Is there a tracklisting anywhere?


----------



## Bajie (Nov 26, 2004)

Cheers mate. Here's the track listing:

Lady ann - Informer
Toyan - Chalice
King Kong - Follow Me
Wayne Smith - Bottle With A Cork
Yami Bolo - Poverty and Brutality
Yami Bolo - Jah Made Them All
hugh madoo - youth in the ghetto


----------



## Gumbert (Nov 26, 2004)

Eita said:
			
		

> Foundation Dancehall ::: 1981 - 1990
> 
> here


good stuff. first track 'informer' was made big by dennis brown's murderer version right?
any way i can download rather than stream...


----------



## Bajie (Nov 26, 2004)

It's the "Heavenless Riddim", so many people have done tunes on it since the original was made by the Skatalites at Studio 1, Dennis Brown did a tune of it called "Your Loves Got A Hold On Me", not heard the other one.
Check this link for Heavenless versions:
http://212.202.251.207/scripts/rr.d...b=/fi/riddim="heavenless"/na//so/artist/st/0/
209 at least  


here you go:
http://www.z73.co.uk/pls/mp3/broadband/foundation_dancehall_broadband.mp3
Glad you like it, I love this era of reggae music, probably because it was what I listend to when a teenager and first got into reggae.


----------



## Gumbert (Nov 26, 2004)

Eita said:
			
		

> It's the "Heavenless Riddim", so many people have done tunes on it since the original was made by the Skatalites at Studio 1, Dennis Brown did a tune of it called "Your Loves Got A Hold On Me", not heard the other one.
> Check this link for Heavenless versions:
> http://212.202.251.207/scripts/rr.d...b=/fi/riddim="heavenless"/na//so/artist/st/0/
> 209 at least
> ...


nice one, same here as a teenager too...

btw, it was 'loves got a hold on me'... brings back sweet memories

*goes off dancing round room*


----------



## rasrave (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks so much to whoever (cannot be arsed to scroll through posts) posted the link to  http://z73.co.uk/  and the most excellent mix....
You have made my day, believe me....


----------



## onemonkey (Nov 29, 2004)

*xmas xmix*

here's a small xmas challenge for you.. a friend of mine is having an xmas party and is looking for musical atmospherics. naturally, i am downloading a bunch of your existing mixes to wow the crowds 

but he would like a mix that managed to include a few of his favourite things.

renegade snares - omni trio 
superstyler - groove armada 
valley of the shadow - origin unknown 
Whos Got The Herb - 311 (or some remix thereof)
Brown paper bag - roni size 

trying this brown paper package up with string this is beyond the wit of monkey but if anyone of you can rustle something up the reward is an invitation to the social event of the season  

ta, muchly, 1munkee


----------



## Skim (Nov 29, 2004)

*'Burning Decks' mix*

Here's my latest mix, which went out on Resonance FM at the weekend. Download and tracklisting here


----------



## Jenerys (Nov 29, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my latest mix, which went out on Resonance FM at the weekend. Download and tracklisting here



How'd it go DJ Skim?


----------



## SubZeroCat (Nov 29, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my latest mix, which went out on Resonance FM at the weekend. Download and tracklisting here




Once again, Skim has proved to be a fuckin quality DJ   

And once again, I am listening to her mixes non stop   

Well done mate, you should be proud of yourself


----------



## Loki (Nov 29, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's my latest mix, which went out on Resonance FM at the weekend. Download and tracklisting here


Downloaded and listened to. What can I say but


----------



## Skim (Nov 29, 2004)

Glad you're enjoying it 

Tracklisting:

skim the bells at eleven (features sample from Ruse "Blue", from "Spectral Series", unreleased)
1 Speed Bike – "There's an Oil Tanker Named Condoleeza Rice"(Broklyn Beats)
Alec Empire – "Addicted To You" (Digital Hardcore)
DJ Scud – "VIP Pressure" (Rephlex)
Modeselektor – "Black Barbie" (remix) (Shadetek)
Phoenecia – "Odd Job" (Skinpeel Version) (Richard Devine rmx) (Schematic)
The Gasman –  "Picolax" (Planet Mu)
Meam – "Untitled" (from "The L", track 7) (Skam)
Chris Clark – "Gavel [Obliterated]" (Warp)
Negativland – "An Actual Attack" (Important)
Tusken Raiders – "Pansy" (Planet Mu)
AFX – "Mangle 11" (Circuit Bent V.I.P. Mix) (Rephlex) 
Artificial Duck Flavour "Bisnyrd" (Lux Nigra)
Mogwai – "Helicon 2" (Max Tundra remix) (Chemikal Underground)
Matmos: Lift Up Your Hat! (Matador)
Efterklang – "Tortuous Tracks" (Leaf)
Team Shadetek – "She" (Shadetek)
Bjork – "Show Me Forgiveness" (One Little Indian)
Pressure of Speech – "Reverberation" (North South)
7 Hurtz – "Mono Random" (Output)


----------



## boing! (Nov 29, 2004)

Right, I'v sorted my mix out. It should now be in mp3 format.
It can be found here:
boing's dark, full on psytrance megamix!!! 
You have to register unfortunately (it doesn't cost anything though), and it only allows 3 downloads a day, but I can't imagine too many people will be wanting to download it.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2004)

boing! said:
			
		

> ...it only allows 3 downloads a day, but I can't imagine too many people will be wanting to download it.



I wouldn't be so sure:



> Maximum Daily Downloads Exceeded For This Mix



And that's only about 15 minutes after you posted the link!


----------



## boing! (Nov 30, 2004)

Well its nice to know people want to hear it!   
Iv subscribed now seeing as it wasn't much so within a day or so it should be unlimited to how many downloads are allowed.


----------



## rorymac (Nov 30, 2004)

You'll be chargin us next


----------



## Bajie (Dec 2, 2004)

Bashment 2003-2004 | Lovers Rock | Roots Reggae 1972 - 1983

here


----------



## electroplated (Dec 7, 2004)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> here's a small xmas challenge for you..
> 
> but he would like a mix that managed to include a few of his favourite things.
> 
> ...



Here yer go, 4/5 of those found their way onto this....

old skool mixup 

I got a bit carried away going through some old tunes but hope it does the job....

tracklist:

What time is love - The Tricknologist
Anthem - N-Joi
Dominator [Beltram remix] - Human Resource
Bolland Breaks - Unknown
Far Out - Sonz of a Loop da Loop Era
Humanoid [Plump Dj's 2001 re-touch] - Stakker
Superstylin' - Groove Armarda [Skool of Thought Remix]
I'm Comin' 2004 - M.A.N.I.C.
Outta Space [Space Booty Remix] - Dj Deekline
Renegade Snares - Omni Trio
Valley of the Shadows - Origin Unknown
Brown Paper Bag - Roni Size
Beyonce feat. Jay Z - Crazy In Love [Peshay Remix]
Shook One's - Mobb Deep [Zinc Remix]


----------



## SubZeroCat (Dec 7, 2004)

Electroplated your mix is fuckin ace, it has all my fav tunes on it! 

If I ever meet you I'm buying you a drink   

When are you gonna come out of your shell and DJ for massive parties????


----------



## electroplated (Dec 7, 2004)

SubZeroCat said:
			
		

> Electroplated your mix is fuckin ace, it has all my fav tunes on it!
> 
> If I ever meet you I'm buying you a drink
> 
> When are you gonna come out of your shell and DJ for massive parties????


You can buy me a drink anytime SZC, must try and make it over the river to a u75 meetup soon...what's coming up before xmas?

as for the massive parties.....well i'll keep ya posted!


----------



## onemonkey (Dec 8, 2004)

*goldplated!*

wow thanks electroplated!

when i posted that request for a remix I didn't expect anyone to even read it, let alone rise to the challenge.  

and how.. just finished listening to it and it was fantastic.. a gilt-edged invite to the party in question is on its way to you. 




			
				electroplated said:
			
		

> You can buy me a drink anytime SZC, must try and make it over the river to a u75 meetup soon...what's coming up before xmas?


ep & szc:  you are both invited to this party, you can stand each other rounds of drinks, hear mix in the wild & kill many other birds with one festive snowball.

ttfn, 1mnky (off to d/l more electroplated mixtapery..)


----------



## placid (Dec 8, 2004)

*Some more deeepness*

Rather than bleating on all night about which is my favorite track etc.. i thought i'd jus shove a selection of tracks i love in a mix and let you work out for yourselves if you like them or not....

My 2 Cents 

Please note, this is not a zip file, i have just changed to suffix, after d/l simply rename it from .zip to .mp3

Listing

New Sound Of Soul
Kerri Chandler
Mike l & Lenoiraude
The Persuader
MT aka  Bayaka
Glowing Glisses
Bass Foundation 
Men Without Cause
Nice Psycho
Heiko Laux
Daniel Wang
FreeStyle Man

Enjoy

p


----------



## teecee (Dec 8, 2004)

boing! said:
			
		

> Well its nice to know people want to hear it!
> Iv subscribed now seeing as it wasn't much so within a day or so it should be unlimited to how many downloads are allowed.



does that mean we can expect some more mixes then   

tis good stuff those repetetive beats


----------



## boing! (Dec 8, 2004)

teecee said:
			
		

> does that mean we can expect some more mixes then
> 
> tis good stuff those repetetive beats



Yeah, I should be putting up another mix sometime in the not too distant future.


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Dec 8, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> old skool mixup



 

Downloaded last night and had a listen, it was quite a trip down memory lane


----------



## boing! (Dec 9, 2004)

listening to electroplateds new mix at the moment. Sounds like another brilliant mix. Keep them coming.


----------



## SubZeroCat (Dec 9, 2004)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> ep & szc:  you are both invited to this party, you can stand each other rounds of drinks, hear mix in the wild & kill many other birds with one festive snowball.



I know I am but I dunno if I can go due to overdoing it lately


----------



## Arik (Dec 10, 2004)

Electroplated!  Your old skool mix is absolute class. Perfect end to my working week.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Skim (Dec 13, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> i would play out more given the chance, not really got many options at the moment and i'm fed up of playing in tiny bar/clubs or to people who wanna make requests for justin timberlake!   - always open to suggestions/offers though......mainly I just stick to playing at house parties really.....




Next time I have a party you are defintely on the list, and I promise somewhere with more people next time 

Now all I need to do is get my arse in gear and do the party. I was thinking about hiring somewhere in March, a birthday party of sorts... will keep you posted


----------



## electroplated (Dec 13, 2004)

Skim said:
			
		

> Next time I have a party you are defintely on the list, and I promise somewhere with more people next time
> 
> Now all I need to do is get my arse in gear and do the party. I was thinking about hiring somewhere in March, a birthday party of sorts... will keep you posted




Nice one skim, my birthday's in march too so that sounds promising! In the meantime,  got a big NYE thing planned, will keep you posted.....


----------



## extra dry (Dec 15, 2004)

43mhz said:
			
		

> 30 mins long.. made with quicktime and audio hijack pro
> enjoy!
> 
> hazydayz.mp3



I am falling into a trance


----------



## Loki (Dec 15, 2004)

To whoever mixed "abc - acid n hard techno mix (march 11th 03).mp3" - I forget who - ABSOLUTELY OUTSTANDING! I'm listening to it for about the third time now


----------



## twister (Dec 16, 2004)

here's a new deep and funky house mix from me with some gorgeous tunes in it:

(had to move this from earlier on in the thread as it was linked wrong the whole time!!! doh!   _

Step Into The Light - Duncan James 

1: Blue Six - Sweeter Love (Wave US) 
2: Mood II Swing - Cant Get Away (Blaze Shrine Vocal Mix) (Defected) 
3: Dennis Ferrer - It's A Beautiful Life (Instrumental) (Sfere) 
4: Fred Everything - Light Of Day (20:20 Vision) 
5: Rise Ashen - Second Wind (Dub) (Defected) 
6: Deep Sensation - Dont Stop (Guidance) 
7: Jersey Street - Step Into The Light (Glasgow Undergrond) 
8: Tiefschwarz - Water (Classic) 
9: Satin Souls - Recover (Black Vinyl) 
10: Fred Everything - For Your Dub (20:20 Vision) 
11: Marques Wyatt - For Those That Like To Get Down (Deep Sunday RetroVibe Mix) (OM) 
12: Crazy Penis - You Are We (Ian Pooley Dub) (Paper Recordings)


----------



## Moggy (Dec 16, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> To whoever mixed "abc - acid n hard techno mix (march 11th 03).mp3" - I forget who - ABSOLUTELY OUTSTANDING! I'm listening to it for about the third time now



Wasn't actually anyone off these boards, its just one i found i thought people might like


----------



## Apathy (Dec 17, 2004)

http://www.cometogether2.co.uk/mix2.mp3

its the last 23 mins of a mix i did and unless anyones got webspace you'll never get to here the fantastic first 60 or so mins of the mix, sorry   (long story)

..... blapps posse - don't hold back
saxon scoundrels - b boy beats and pieces part 1
the D.O.C. - portrait of a masterpiece
big daddy kane - wrath of kane
think tank - hack one
major force - return of the original artform
dj mink - hey hey can u relate
kenny dope - don da da
eric b & rakim - juice


----------



## xes (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.mp3.qo.pl/index.php?act=browse&by=type&by2=dj set

Not from me (or anyone from here*) just LOADS of mixes for your pleasure 



*cept for a  parsley from ToM


----------



## teecee (Dec 21, 2004)

xes said:
			
		

> http://www.mp3.qo.pl/index.php?act=browse&by=type&by2=dj set
> 
> Not from me (or anyone from here*) just LOADS of mixes for your pleasure
> 
> ...


 mmmmm nice

ta , some good trips down memory lane there and I'm  eagerly awaiting the Beamish download -those were the days hey  

but as far as Genres go -what the hell is "Schranz" never heard of that one before ?


----------



## xes (Dec 21, 2004)

Well,I thought the same thing,so I'm downloading that boxer one.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 23, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Here yer go, 4/5 of those found their way onto this....
> 
> old skool mixup



oi oi electroplated, no disrespect , your mixes are shit hot, but it'd be great if you had a bit of creative vision?  given that u can mix the fuk out of anything isn't a lvly thought to imagine some otherworld, 'electroplated' world that  treadz paths untold.................

well that's wot is interesting about posted up mixes isn't it?


----------



## killer b (Dec 23, 2004)

teecee said:
			
		

> but as far as Genres go -what the hell is "Schranz" never heard of that one before ?


i think schranz was a website that used to host loads of techno mixes a few years ago - got a few of 'em... tend to be quite hard iirc.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 23, 2004)

twister said:
			
		

> here's a new deep and funky house mix from me with some gorgeous tunes in it:
> 
> (had to move this from earlier on in the thread as it was linked wrong the whole time!!! doh!   _
> 
> ...



Just got round to listening to this, lovelylovely so it is. Fantastic present wrapping music. 

So often I hink I'm bored of house, but there's some quality stuff out there. Ta for the reminder.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 24, 2004)

...........


----------



## twister (Dec 24, 2004)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Just got round to listening to this, lovelylovely so it is. Fantastic present wrapping music.
> 
> So often I hink I'm bored of house, but there's some quality stuff out there. Ta for the reminder.



cheers hiccup, was hoping someone other than me would appreciate it!   

planning to record alot more mixes in 2005 (this mix was the sum total of 2004!   )

anyway.. as people earlier did ask for quality mixes not neccessarily by urbanites - here's a mix hosted on a site i'm involved in.. its by Black Grass, on a label called catskills... *i defy* anyone to _not _ like it as it has a bit of everything in. No tracklist I'm afraid.

Black Grass - www.inhale.org.uk (Guest Mix)


----------



## Loki (Dec 24, 2004)

^ Downloading above. Not sure I'll be able to listen until later, I'm off for chrimbo dinner in a bit.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 24, 2004)

Oooh, Black Grass, I've got a couple of records by them. One called 'Easy', and one called...something else. Good stuff though. d/ling the mix now...


----------



## GiFFtO (Dec 24, 2004)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Here yer go, 4/5 of those found their way onto this....
> 
> old skool mixup
> 
> ...



OMG!! This is a great mix.

A question *electroplated*............

What software do you/did you use to get this from vinyl to MP3?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 30, 2004)

a new mixe from me sorry its been a while


It is a little tougher, and includes the gem Infatuation:
_sorry hosting probs_

Tracklisting:

1 - Kevin Freeman - Keep Moving (Sensei)
2 - Jeremy Sylvester - Got Soul (Azuli Silver)
3 - Doblado - Heavy Vibes & U (Urbana Recordings)
4 - Miek Monday - Ca$h (Freerange)
5 - Skylark Presents Buick Project - Chancer (Saved Recordings)
6 - Jan Francisco meets Joseph Armani - Infatuation (Joia)
7 - Sub Roasa featuring Sharlene Hector - Some Changes (Essence)
8 - Pryda - Doit (Pryda)
9 - Aston Martinez - Star (Egoiste)
10 - Luis Paris- Rhythm of House (Groovestation UK)
11 - Corrie - Blast (Bosh Recordings)
12 - DJ Antoine feat. Terri B - Back & Forth (Session Recordings)
13 - Arcade Mode - Your Love (Joia)
15 - Sebastian Ingrosso - We Got the Music (Joia)
16 - Alter Ego - Rocker (Skint)

Please let me know what you link also if you can check out my new website, DJ profiles can be submitted etc - loftyj.com


----------



## boing! (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a new psytrance (with a tiny bit of breakbeat thrown in) mix up on Globalbeatz available here .
Mixings a bit sketchy, but theres some good tunes on there. Enjoy.


----------



## art of fact (Jan 5, 2005)

boing! said:
			
		

> I have a new psytrance (with a tiny bit of breakbeat thrown in) mix up on Globalbeatz available here .
> Mixings a bit sketchy, but theres some good tunes on there. Enjoy.


it doesnt work geezer


----------



## boing! (Jan 5, 2005)

I think iv sorted it out now. You have to be a member to download it, but it doesn't cost anything. 
You can register here .
Lets us know if it still isn't working.


----------



## Bob (Jan 5, 2005)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> two, yes two new mixes from me sorry its been a while
> 
> First one is a funky house mix:
> 
> ...



Err - doesn't seem to be working this link - the other one is though.


----------



## art of fact (Jan 5, 2005)

boing! said:
			
		

> I think iv sorted it out now. You have to be a member to download it, but it doesn't cost anything.
> You can register here .
> Lets us know if it still isn't working.


yeah its working now. the 3rd track is rather "dope"


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 6, 2005)

37 minutes of Hellfish for you good people! (Inspired by the "51 Minutes of Fury" mix)

http://hosting.modflex.com/lordhugh/mix/37mins.mp3

Tracklist:

01. Hellfish - Newspapers In Our Eyes
02. Hellfish & Radium - Motordog
03. Hellfish - Channel Tunnel Pt 2
04. Hellfish & Producer - Ultraviolence
05. Hellfish & Bryan Fury - Dog Porn
06. Hellfish - Shittalker TT Part 2
07. Hellfish & Producer - Professional Psycho
08. Hellfish - Guerillas on the Piss
09. Hellfish & Skeeta - Running Man (The Butcher of Bakersville Special Edition)
10. Hellfish & Producer - Rude Attitude
11. Hellfish - Man vs Machine
12. Hellfish & Producer - No More Rock & Roll (Koala Fish Mutant Bird Mix)
13. Hellfish & Producer - Information Centre
14. Hellfish - Mean Gene
15. Hellfish - Radical Digital
16. Hellfish & Producer - Information Centre
17. Hellfish - The Ripper (Rip Final Edit)
18. Hellfish & Producer - The True Creators (We're Back!! Pt 1)
19. Hellfish & Producer - Non-Standard Procedure
20. Hellfish - Ultimate Damage '98
21. Hellfish & Producer - The Uridium Project
22. Hellfish & Bryan Fury - Gripper vs Jumbo Fingers
23. Producer - The Ascension of Vengeance (Hellfish Mix)
24. Hellfish - Newspapers In Our Eyes


----------



## Moggy (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Hugh said:
			
		

> 37 minutes of Hellfish for you good people! (Inspired by the "51 Minutes of Fury" mix)
> 
> http://hosting.modflex.com/lordhugh/mix/37mins.mp3
> 
> ...



Oh dear... You are a GOD!  Have you got all that on vinyl or is it all mp3s??


----------



## Wintermute (Jan 7, 2005)

Lord Hugh, that's the dogs bollocks  Fuckin quality. You got any more? And what's the "51 Minutes of Fury" mix? Don't tell me there's a mix on here I've missed


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 7, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh dear... You are a GOD!  Have you got all that on vinyl or is it all mp3s??


 Unfort it's all mp3 (d/led or from CD), I don't have me no decks or even a record player.

And I'm glad yous both like it. Wintermute I stuck up another mix on one of the first few pages, bit faster than that one but I still enjoy it. Ygotta register on the site to d/l though, which is a pain in the ass.

Got another few half-done 'uns I'm playing with at the mo, might finish at the weekend if I'm not too lazy 

Oh and the 51 minutes of fury is a mix that's by Hellfish & Producer, not sure if it's available to buy, but it's out on t'internet there & is fookin brilliance itself.


----------



## rorymac (Jan 9, 2005)

Mental


----------



## xes (Jan 9, 2005)

It's about bloody time someone put some gabba up on here!!

nice one Lord Hugh!


----------



## xes (Jan 9, 2005)

And while I'm at it,here's a live pa by someone called Paul Cortex,I've lifted this from another site,but it's fuckign wicked.

Style is old school acid techno. And it's filthy. kind of reminds me of some old spiral tribe stuff ala Unit Moebius,very basic sound 

edit,shall I include a link then? http://www.tyrisia.com/Paul_CortexLive_PA.mp3


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 10, 2005)

Lord Hugh said:
			
		

> Unfort it's all mp3 (d/led or from CD), I don't have me no decks or even a record player....



Just downloading it after being guided onto this thread by xes.

Lord Hugh, I remember you doing a superb track that went something like "YES...YES...FUCKING YEEEESSSSS!!". Got any more tracks?

Also, what do you use to mix and record your mp3's?

edit: what a great mix....the track sampling 'Go Cut Creator Go' is fucking great!


----------



## xes (Jan 10, 2005)

Wintermute said:
			
		

> Lord Hugh, that's the dogs bollocks  Fuckin quality. You got any more? And what's the "51 Minutes of Fury" mix? Don't tell me there's a mix on here I've missed


 The 51 minutes of fury mix,IIRC was one of the 2 CD's in the LTD edition film Hellfish film tin. You use slsk? I'll upload it,along with the meat machine broadcast system.


----------



## placid (Jan 11, 2005)

*Mid 90's Chicago house*

Yep..another mix...

http://www.acidmixes.com/

Jt Donaldson/Chris Penny - Changing Times - Juice bar 
Charlie Brown - Freaked Out - Guidance 
David Brown - Feel Love - Large 
Cajmere/Derrick Carter - Dreaming ep - Cajual 
Boo Williams - 12 Tribes ep - Guidance 
Larry Levan - White label no info. 
DJ Rasoul/Miguel Migs - Funkin & Groovin - Nightsource 
Joshua - Foot Therapy ep - Prescription 
Salsoul Rainbow edit - MAW
Ron Trent/Chez Damier - Prescription Underground ep - Prescription 
Darren Brandon- Donnie Tempo ep - Alleviated 
Larry Heard - Freaky - Guidance 

p


----------



## twister (Jan 11, 2005)

placid said:
			
		

> Yep..another mix...
> 
> http://www.acidmixes.com/
> 
> p



be interested to download this mix, any chance of a direct link?


----------



## placid (Jan 11, 2005)

http://www.acidmixes.com/placid.zip  its the top one in the list

nb please rename the file .mp3 once you have downloaded it

thnks

p


----------



## Lord Hugh (Jan 11, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Just downloading it after being guided onto this thread by xes.
> 
> Lord Hugh, I remember you doing a superb track that went something like "YES...YES...FUCKING YEEEESSSSS!!". Got any more tracks?
> 
> ...


 Haha you liked that? Was a bit errr how shall we say "slapdash"  but whatever your into. I've got another tune on my site if you want it: http://hosting.modflex.com/lordhugh/mp3/KickinIt.mp3 It's a very... I dunno, industrialy or something, track. I quite like it, tho it was mostly made aaaages ago & then I found it & finished it last year.

What I use? For mixing, Mixmeister Pro 5 - good bpm matching thingy on it & you can cut & splotch bits of songs & that sorta thing. For tracking, I use Modplug Tracker to put stuff together & then various other programs (DrumSynth, Stomper, Cooledit come to mind) to make/yoink samples.


----------



## kakuma (Jan 12, 2005)

excuse me

does anyone know of a place i can upload a 1hrmix?? PM me or post it up if you would 

cheers


----------



## xes (Jan 12, 2005)

Check on the first page of this thread Ninjaboy,there's a few links for that.


----------



## placid (Jan 18, 2005)

*2 Hours of Deep Acidic Grooves*

Recorded in 1 hit, 2 Technics, Compressed @192 kbps. (166mb)

http://www.acidmixes.com/placid.zip

NB: this is just an mp3 files so please rename it to placid.mp3 once downloaded (do not try to expand it)

Tracklisting

Frequency x - Czech This Out - Radikal
Lords of Svek - Bromage Dub - Svek
Spawn - The Thinking Man - Probe
Deep Space Nine - Byzantium - R&D
Dj Pierre - Love Trax - Strictly Rhythm
EBE - Solid Trax Vol 1 - Solid Trax
Shazz - Lost Illusion - Fnac
Kebacid - Acid Invader - Blank
Dave Sumner - Movement -CTRL
Mike Dred - Fu-Chin-Ra - Machine Codes
Autodidact - Time Flex - Electric Labelland
Akufen - Forcept - Concept
States of Mind - Elements of Tone - Plus 8
Kumulus - Cloud Chaser - Electric Soul
Phase Phorce - Complications - Djax
Mono Junk - I'm Okay - Trope
Hot Lizard - 165 Drop - Pacific
Aurora Borealis - Aurora Borealis - Fnac
Osborne - 'Bout Ready to Jack - Spectral Sounds
Aqua Bassino - Pools - F-com
Dj Duke - Jefferson - Power Music
Roy Davis jr - The Wildlife Ep
Trevor Loveys - Soul Motive - Blue Basique
Plunge - Power Rabbit - Deja Vous


----------



## hiccup (Jan 18, 2005)

placid said:
			
		

> Recorded in 1 hit, 2 Technics, Compressed @192 kbps. (166mb)
> 
> http://www.acidmixes.com/placid.zip
> 
> ...



Downloading now. I love me a bit of Akufen I do


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 18, 2005)

> NB: this is just an mp3 files so please rename it to placid.mp3 once downloaded (do not try to expand it)



Hey Placid, what's the deal with this? Are you getting hassled by your hosting company for having audio files? I'm interested if that is the case, as it could affect loads of us who host mixes.


----------



## placid (Jan 18, 2005)

nah, the deal is i get unlimited bandwidth if the files are not labelled mp3 files....this eliminates the same person constantly downloading the same file every time they want to listen to it because it is already on their hard drive....

p


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 30 minute tech-house mix on Soulseek in my "DJ mixes" folder.


----------



## Skim (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a new one, a 35m downbeat and slightly glitchy mix:

1. Nine Inch Nails: The Beauty of Being Numb 
Section B  (created by Aphex Twin)		[TVT]
2. Fym/S-max: Bouncee Re-Entry 		[Kompakt] 
3. To Rococo Rot: Greenwich 			[City Slang]
4. Remute: Punkfreakwimp 				[Areal]
5. Actress: Credit da Edit 				[Werk Discs]
6. Rob Acid: Lovin’ Ya 			      	[Mille Plateaux]
7. Safety Scissors: Before (Less) 		[Plug Research]  
8. Ceephax: Plusion 						[Firstcask]
9. Alex Cortex: Laconic Track 			[Source]
10.PJ Harvey & John Parrish: Civil War Correspondent 
(Global Communications mix) 			[Island]

Download from here (34MB) 

Next up is a proper, 75m electro/techno/acid mix, which I'm doing this week


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Hey Placid, what's the deal with this? Are you getting hassled by your hosting company for having audio files? I'm interested if that is the case, as it could affect loads of us who host mixes.



I know someone who had to shut down his site cos the BPI was hassling him. I'm a little bit pissed at the mo and my emails are on another PC, but I shall try to expand on it further later this week, but placid will know who I mean, if he would like to enlighten us. But basically it might not be a great idea  to post tracklistings anymore if your site isn't hosted independenty.


----------



## Moggy (Jan 19, 2005)

To be perfectly honest, i quite prefer to hear a mix without having a tracklisting, definitely has that element of surprise. I think a lot of good mixes out there are completely overlooked by people skimming down a track list to see if theres anything they like and missing out on something completely new to them. Bit of a shame really


----------



## humboldt (Jan 19, 2005)

Here's a link to plenty of mixes. I hope this isn't a repost.

 


http://www.museumoftechno.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33


----------



## Moggy (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow... That's... Alot... Of techno mixes!!    Didn't realise MOT had a forum, its a great site though!!


----------



## hiccup (Jan 19, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Wow... That's... Alot... Of techno mixes!!  ...



You're not wrong! Blimey. There must be _weeks_ of techno mixes there.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 27, 2005)

*Dave's Disco Mix*

Not one of my own (I wish) but this is highly recommended, it's a streaming audio file (but you can d/l it if you've got streambox) and is a quality example of why disco is more than just Boney M and Saturday Night Fever! Don't let the fact that it's Dave Lee aka Joey Negro put you off, he does have good disco pedigree!

Link to page
Or link to MilkAudio homepage if the above link is slow. It's under the Guest mix section.

01. gladys knight - better than good time (wg mix)
02. sunny jenkons - that friday pay
03. jesse g - that's hot
04. aura - la sunshine
05. mighty trousers - love fantasy
06. ashford & simpson - one more try (12" version)
07. phreek - everybody loves a good thing
08. dazzle - you dazzle me
09. jupiter beyond - the river drive
10. players association - hustlin' (i think!)
11. john gibbs - j'ouvert
12. xanadu & sweet lady - rappers delight
13. risco connection - good times
14. gino soccio - try it out
15. boeing - dance to the beat
16. touche - just like a doorknob
17. change - heaven of my life
18. kinsmen dazz - love design
19. invisible man's band - love has come, love can't come
20. sergio mendes - love music
21. cerrone - music of life
22. webster lewis - el bobo 
23. main ingredient - work to do
24. stratervarous - night fall
25. the sunburst band - he is

it's two hours long, I need to get some of these tunes so bad but I have it on good authority that some of them would cost three figures   should they ever turn up - disco's a bit collectible nowadays it seems...


----------



## placid (Jan 27, 2005)

*My singalong mix*

Obviously I can't fit all of them onto one mix but here is a selection of my favorite vocal tracks from the past 18 years of my collection....  

hope you enjoy...

http://www.acidmixes.com/vocals.zip

please do not try to unzip this, it is NOT a zip file, just rename it once it has downloaded to your hard drive...

Listing

Blakkat  &  Barrio Brothers - Understanding - Electrik soul
Alexander Hope - Share - Perfect Pair
Subculture Featuring Marcus - Dreams - Strobe
Interceptor - Together - Murk
Blaze - Dancin' - Blaze  white label
Bigger Than Life - High and Mighty - Other Side
Jus' Friends - As One - Massive B
Frankie Knuckles / Robert Owens - Tears - FFrr
Dj Pierre - Come Fly With Me - Jive
Stetsasonic - Talkin' all That Jazz (Dimitri mix) - Tommy Boy
Alison Limerick - Where Love Lives - Arista
Prince - Erotic City


----------



## Skim (Feb 1, 2005)

*Winter Warmers*

Another mix, this time more on the electro/techno side. It's a lot more danceable than my previous couple of mixes; perhaps the kind of thing I'd play at a house party  

Winter Warmers mix download (60 minutes)

Link to tracklisting and website 

Jimmy Edgar: Inner Citee Color Reprise 
Vex’d: Ghost 
Mark One: Get Busy
Drugbeat: Kill Yourself on the Dancefloor Tonight, Motor mix 
Dave Tarrida: Melt 
Si Begg: No-Future House 
Vicknoise: Chromasoma 23 
Dave Tarrida: Cause to Worry 
DK7: The Difference, Jori Hulkonen remix
Christopher Just: I Just Love Acid Too 
Underground Resistance: Panic 
Bobby Peru: Jack 2 the Future, Right Brain 
Shakir: Sequence 10
Infiniti: Hardrive
Non Stop DJs: Gator
Dexter: Mr Blunt 
Plump DJs: Remember My Name


----------



## killer b (Feb 1, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> 12. xanadu & sweet lady - rappers delight
> 
> it's two hours long, I need to get some of these tunes so bad but I have it on good authority that some of them would cost three figures   should they ever turn up - disco's a bit collectible nowadays it seems...


you can get this on a soul jazz reggae comp - can't remember what it's called off hand, but it should be easy enough to find on their website - it's got load of fine reggae covers of disco & funk.


----------



## mrmule (Feb 1, 2005)

*2 hour tech special*

Well after moving house and at least getting my decks set up, I have managed to produce a superdooper 2 hour extravaganza!

A feast of tunes (2 of the tracks are from mrs mules collection from her breakdancing years) and a super tracklisting. I have also made an *OGG VORBIS* version ..if it's of any use to anyone.

MP3 LINK
size: 285MB
Constant BitRate: 320 kbit/s
length: 01.58:37

OGG LINK
size: 246 MB
Constant BitRate: 256 kbit/s
length: 01.58:37

All listed tracks go to the ever wonderful DISCOGS with the exception of the 1st track, so I found the lyrics for you instead..
ENJOY!

++++++++TRACKLISTING++++++++

Temptations- Superstar (remember how you get where you are)
Octave One - Blackwater (chase the blues away instrumental)
Blake Baxter - H Factor
Eddie Amador - House music
Trevor Rockcliffe - Need you (feeling the need dubs - Mr G rmx)
DJ Sneak - Wild Shit
The Funky Movers - C lime woman
Roman Flugel - Geht's noch?
Armand Van Helden - My My My
Blaze presents James Toney Jr. Project - Afro Groove
Sergio Fernadez & Mario Plaza - From Apes to Humans
Mr G - Rum Down South
Cookie Crew - Got to keep on
Can you party - Royal House
Emote aka Ben Sims - Images of
Don Williams - The path
Jeff Mills - The Bells
Soul Central - Strings of Life (Danny Kravit Re Edit)
Killabite aka Ben Sims - Good Life (re-edit)
Killabite aka Ben Sims - Give it up (re-edit)
Monika Kruse feat. Zafra Negra - Latin Lovers (Voodooamt remix)
Ben Sims - Manipulated (Joel Mull Remix)
Darko Veble - Navigation
Hertz & Mhonolink - Traces of influences (traces)
The Advent - The Vault
The Advent - Recreations (Mark Broom)
Stacey Pullen - The Stand
DJ Funk - Run (UK Extended Mix)
Jeff Mills - Robot Replica
Jeff Mllls - Reach (The Divine EP)
Aztec Mystic - Revenge of the Jaguar (Octave One mix)
Sluts n Strings & 909 - Juwel 72


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 2, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> you can get this on a soul jazz reggae comp - can't remember what it's called off hand, but it should be easy enough to find on their website - it's got load of fine reggae covers of disco & funk.



Not particularly after that one killer b, but thanks for the thought   
I've seen the Touche track go for over £60 on eBay (although apparently there is a Joey Negro re-edit doing the rounds) and apparently that Boeing track will set you back over one hundred notes   

so keep yer eyes open when you're chisling away in those bargain basements!


----------



## electroplated (Feb 2, 2005)

*Break in the New Year............*

download

*Tracklist:*

01. Hip Hop Phenomenon -  Tsunami One & BT [Marine Parade]
02. My Style - The Rogue Element [Exceptional]
03. Busta - Boogie Army [Carepack Records]
04. Hot Rock Boy - Splitloop [Supercharged]
05. Unknown - Plump DJs [white]
06. In The Place [CNM Remix] - The Prodigy  [White]
07. Movin The Hype Track - Aquasky Vs Crash Berlin Ft. Kool Keith [Passenger]
08. Blaze A Trail [Breakfastaz Remix] - Ivory [Chinese Pop Records]
09. U - Lucky 7 vs Scot Project [white]
10. Pure Play - Distortionz [Bass Invaderz]
11. Hardcore MF - The Autobots Vs. Factor-E [20k Freaks]
12. Unknown - Unknown [white]
13. The Spanish Tune - The Autobots Vs. Deep Impact [Broke]
14. Swingpunk - Factor-E [Low Phat Recordings]

cough


----------



## blamblam (Feb 2, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> download
> 
> *Tracklist:*
> 
> ...


Ah sweet, will dowload when I get in


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 2, 2005)

Your mixes are always excellent, Electroplated.  

Downloading this now.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 2, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Another mix, this time more on the electro/techno side. It's a lot more danceable than my previous couple of mixes; perhaps the kind of thing I'd play at a house party
> 
> Winter Warmers mix download (60 minutes)
> 
> ...



That is some excellent shit right there. Enjoying it a lot. Have got a long drive tomorrow, so I'll be taking a CD of this and electroplated's mix.  as.


----------



## Skim (Feb 2, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> That is some excellent shit right there. Enjoying it a lot. Have got a long drive tomorrow, so I'll be taking a CD of this and electroplated's mix.  as.



I'm listening to Electroplated's mix now too 

Hiccup, if you're around on the last Sunday of the month you might enjoy this


----------



## boing! (Feb 6, 2005)

just done a new psytrance mix if anyones interested. D/l it from here :

boings saturday afternoon super psytrance rave up!


----------



## kovas (Feb 7, 2005)

*download mixes here*

Take a look at *MY SPAMMED WEBSITE* , download the mixes, and send in your feedback.

thanks


----------



## twister (Feb 7, 2005)

kovas said:
			
		

> Take a look at , download the mixes, and send in your feedback.



yes sir!


----------



## placid (Feb 9, 2005)

*Requires Winamp  Mix is in .ogg format....*

http://www.apinamix.net

tracklisting

Astrid Suryanto & Dave Micalizzi - More & More
Wookie - Taboo
??????
Sin - SO sad
Das Etwas - Weissenhofsiedlung
Sterac Electronics - Atlantis ep
Rob Acid - Voltage ep
Nathan Fake - Dinamo
Murmur / Bovill - Contour EP
Gerome Sportelli - Acid Krax Vol. 1
Los Hermanos - Resurrection EP
Gerome Sportelli - Arcane ep

p


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 9, 2005)

Placid - there's alot of mixes there, can you give a more direct link at all?  

edited to add:
don't worry I've found you lurking in the house djs folder...

direct link to mix


----------



## tendril (Feb 10, 2005)

*HouseBreakin Sampler*

A 50 minute sampler mix for you at my new site:

http://www.housebreakin.net

click on audio and then rightclick and 'save target as' etc etc.


----------



## citydreams (Feb 10, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> A 50 minute sampler mix for you at my new site:
> .



Top Mix!!
I'm supposed to be having an early night though


----------



## mrmule (Feb 11, 2005)

*streaming mixes of days yonder*

added a nice new streaming facility to the website.

heres the link for a few of my MP3 streams (.M3U files)

influences 
fromDetroitToBerlin 
mrmule may 2004 part1
mrmule may 2004 part2

smiles
da mule


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 11, 2005)

mrmule said:
			
		

> added a nice new streaming facility to the website.
> 
> heres the link for a few of my MP3 streams (.M3U files)
> 
> ...



Is there a simple way of saving them ?

Really liked your last mix btw.


----------



## mrmule (Feb 11, 2005)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Is there a simple way of saving them ?
> 
> Really liked your last mix btw.



thank you very much.... most kind words

right click save target as

fromDetroitToBerlin
January 2005 - Influences MP3
January 2005 - Influences OGG
mrmule may 2004 part1
mrmule may 2004 part2 

you can also head out to MUSIC.MRMULE.COM, I'll be updating the MP3s there .. stay tuned


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 11, 2005)

mrmule said:
			
		

> thank you very much.... most kind words
> 
> right click save target as
> 
> ...



Lovely mate !!! Nice one !!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2005)

Got any tracklistings for those mixes mrmule?


----------



## mrmule (Feb 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Got any tracklistings for those mixes mrmule?



mrmule_may2004.txt 
mrmule_may2004pt2.txt 

Jan 2005


----------



## mrmule (Feb 11, 2005)

*house party recording*

I played a house party a few months ago with Jurr & Barbara Powers from the Supperclub in Amsterdam.  One record on, two off.

ENJOY

streaming M3U link 

download link


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 14, 2005)

*On the jungle trail*

how to get from rave to jungle in 10 easy steps - the wrongspeed way>

mix 

inspired by seeing that bangface video on dull sunday afternoon no less.


----------



## Apathy (Feb 21, 2005)

*Style Wars*

heres my old skool electro, funk, hip hop, breaks and what have ya mix

http://theskyisbig.co.uk/audio/DJ.Ian.K_B-Boy.Mix.mp3

Thanks to hiccup...  hope you like it.... 

eboman - eboman
flava unit - roll with the flava
bitch - that hip hop track
kenny dope - supa
jazzy jeff and the fresh prince - the magnificent
myra barnes - the message from the soul sisters
K.L.A.M. - dj talk
k9 posse - ain't nuthin to it
cash money - mighty hard rocker
most wanted - calm down
james brown - the payback norman cook mix
lyn collins - think
dynamix 2 - give the dj a break
dj wildthing - genius @ work
blapps posse - don't hold back
saxon scoundrels - AMD beats
the d.o.c. - portrait of a masterpiece
big daddy kane - wrath of kane
think tank - hack#1
major force - return of the original artform
dj mink - can u relate?
mad racket - Donndadda
eric b & rakim - juice


----------



## electroplated (Feb 22, 2005)

Apathy said:
			
		

> heres my old skool electro, funk, hip hop, breaks and what have ya mix
> 
> http://theskyisbig.co.uk/audio/DJ.Ian.K_B-Boy.Mix.mp3



listening now....fucking fantastic selection !!!


----------



## tendril (Feb 24, 2005)

*set_tester*

It'll be up at 1am :


A quick set tester for next Saturday 26th Feb at Kaos (www.kaos.cc)

give me some feedback on the tune selection/flow please (I'm not sure about the 3rd track being where it is. Mixing a little ropey... this is just a tester.)

Rightclickandsaveas 

Thanks

Tendril

tracklist:
check it out - Freq Nasty feat. Skibbadee
Stepwise - Baobinga
Can u steal it - Da Monkey Boyz
Who's the booty badman - Cut & Run
Bi line fi blow - Smith & Mighty
Maxim - Carmen Queasy feat. Skin
Ltd. dubs - The Booty Bouncers
Get dirty baby - The Booty Bouncers
Bubblegum 1 - AKA
Champion Sound (Breakneck mix)- Q Project
Nitzer - Stabiliser
Bubblegum 2 - AKA
Wrong (The lo frequency bootilator respray) - Everything but the girl
Renegade snares (Aquasky & Masterblaster rmx) - Omni Trio
Visitors (UFO) - Initial Research
Da virus (Initial Research rmx) - Stanton warriors
Truth is a lie - Deekline and Wizard
Boom Blast (Deekline& Wizard feat. Yoland rmx) - Freestylers feat. Million Dan

visit http://www.housebreakin.net


----------



## topaz (Feb 24, 2005)

jeez, i really need to get to the optician! sorry moggy   to be totally honest i don't think the mixing's quite as good in some parts on this one, but the tunes are outrageously good 

another one then lol 

Subfocus - Soundguy (FQY016)
Aquasky - Red Out (BLKN001)
Fresh - Capture The Flag (RAMM53)
Dom & Roland - Dance All Night (Calyx Rmx) (SHADOW170R)
Phantasy, Shodan & UK Apache - Gimme da Gal (Simon Bassline Smith & Drumsound Rmx) (RPGLP001)
Digital - Sound Killa (TYME030)
Special Forces [Photek] - Babylon VIP (TEKDBZ001)
Tronik 100 - Your Love (RR43)
Ed Solo - Dub Beats (Ed Solo VIP Mix) (DSF003)
Paul B - U & Me (S2Z001)
Pendulum - Ulterior Motive (RISE002)
Break & Hydro - Breathless (DNAUDIO003)
Chris SU & SKC - Nightcry (TYME031)
DJ Hazard - Human Mind (RPGLP001EP3)
A Sides ft. MC MC - Keep Steppin (EAST058GH)
X Project ft. Junior Reid & Supercat - Banana Boat Man (LION010)
The Dream Team - Stamina (Dred Bass Rmx) (SBA104)


----------



## Apathy (Feb 24, 2005)

cheers electroplated, hope you enjoyed it mate  

dj-wrongspeed, i liked your mix pal, whats the first tune u played?


----------



## jrj2020 (Feb 24, 2005)

What irritates me about this thread:

Simply this - Say a humble urbanite (lets call him... arnold) is into his Drum and Bass and Jungle. Arnold surfes to this here admirable collection of mixes, hoping to find the perfect mix for him. However as he scrolls through, he is confronted by many different genres from phsytrance to hiphop. This is far too much for our mate Arnie and his brain melts and his head explodes - kaboom!

Well ignore the last bit, but couldnt we have a DJ mix wiki page on the site or something that was split into musical catagories? Also if it was a wiki no one person would have to be responsible for updating it... Just an idea


----------



## Moggy (Feb 24, 2005)

Alternatively, when i get the chance, i'll go through the whole humungous thread, and edit my first post so i can put links to all of the mixes, categorised my 'genre', stating which links are dead and which aren't? Was thinking of doing it a while ago, but have been a bit busy, cheers for reminding me though 
Moggy.


----------



## jrj2020 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow the generosity of the Urbanite - a selfless task which will doubtless take quite a while - cheers Moggy!


----------



## topaz (Feb 24, 2005)

thanks for the advice moggy 

following is a fairly bouncy style drum n bass mashup 

topaz jan mix 

Kaos + Karl K + Jae Kennedy - Soul on Fire (Concord Dawn RMX) (332311)
Stakka - Echo Chamber (Kaos + Karl K + Jae Kennedy RMX) (CARGO004pt2)
Temper D + K Fire - Damn Hoover (G2012)
Fresh - Capture the Flag (RAMM53)
Prodigy vs. Ed Solo - Outtaspace (Ed Solo RMX) (CAR002)
??? ???? - ???? ?????????(Headbangers001)
Break - The Compass (EXR001)
Rob F + Kiko - Cloudbreak (HOSTILE006)
Pendulum - Masochist (BBK001LP)
The Upbeats - Fill me In (BCP003)
Kryptic Minds + Leon Switch - Answers (TI042)
Amit - Sound Warrior (SUICIDE022)
Counterstrike - Never Enough (REVREC01)
Rawthang ft. Kari Rueslatten - Epilogue (BSE002)
Cause 4 Concern - Gas Chamber (C4CLTD005)
Chris SU + Rawful - Panorama (BSEEP001)
Klute - Saviour (SUICIDELP004) 


and here's a link to a 5 yr old mix, but it's worth a listen for nostalgia sake  

lol, s'ok moggy, i've only got the 3 online, just uploaded the one above this morning  no tracklisting cos i was too slack when i made it lol


----------



## rorymac (Feb 25, 2005)

jrj2020 said:
			
		

> What irritates me about this thread:
> 
> Simply this - Say a humble urbanite (lets call him... arnold) is into his Drum and Bass and Jungle. Arnold surfes to this here admirable collection of mixes, hoping to find the perfect mix for him. However as he scrolls through, he is confronted by many different genres from phsytrance to hiphop. This is far too much for our mate Arnie and his brain melts and his head explodes - kaboom!
> 
> Well ignore the last bit, but couldnt we have a DJ mix wiki page on the site or something that was split into musical catagories? Also if it was a wiki no one person would have to be responsible for updating it... Just an idea



That's a shit idea <shakes fist> 
We love this thread just as it is you big bloody bollix !!!
Leave us alone ya kanapp !
And I'll redden Arnold's arse with me toecap too


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 25, 2005)

rorymac said:
			
		

> That's a shit idea <shakes fist>
> We love this thread just as it is you big bloody bollix !!!
> Leave us alone ya kanapp !
> And I'll redden Arnold's arse with me toecap too




What in the holy name of God are you doing up and about at this time of night!   





<makes milky drink for rory in effort to get him to calm down and stop being grizzly>


----------



## rorymac (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm finishing off my fuckin mix you cunt   
Why like ?? 
Wanker   
x


----------



## MysteryGuest (Feb 25, 2005)

<slippers rory and sends him to bed>



<puts nip of whiskey in milky drink that the bold bad rory won't be having now>


<puts feet up>


<sips lovely milky drink>


<relaxes>


----------



## rorymac (Feb 25, 2005)

G'night Gal    
xx


----------



## jrj2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

rorymac said:
			
		

> That's a shit idea <shakes fist>
> We love this thread just as it is you big bloody bollix !!!
> Leave us alone ya kanapp !
> And I'll redden Arnold's arse with me toecap too


 Ooh someone is in a bad mood! 

Topaz - Love the mix.. excellent!


----------



## MarkMark (Feb 25, 2005)

Bloody hell - there's some good sounds on this here thread 

<subscribes>


----------



## hiccup (Feb 25, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Alternatively, when i get the chance, i'll go through the whole humungous thread, and edit my first post so i can put links to all of the mixes, categorised my 'genre', stating which links are dead and which aren't? Was thinking of doing it a while ago, but have been a bit busy, cheers for reminding me though
> Moggy.



I was thinking of doing something similar, but if you're going to I won't bother    cheers.

EDIT: Oi, Rory, where's yer mix then? Hmm?


----------



## rorymac (Feb 25, 2005)

Someone half inched it mate .. it wasn't finished ..    
It's not finished I told everyone ..but it is rory .. look we're all making love ..you're too hard on yourself mate ! ..well maybe I am :-( 

I can't face the studio for a bit hiccup 
I'm just gonna hang out and chill with my lady
Drink some beer .. go back to my roots 
Detroit City


----------



## hiccup (Feb 25, 2005)

rorymac said:
			
		

> Someone half inched it mate .. it wasn't finished ..
> It's not finished I told everyone ..but it is rory .. look we're all making love ..you're too hard on yourself mate ! ..well maybe I am :-(
> 
> I can't face the studio for a bit hiccup
> ...



Fairysnuff. I'm in no rush. New one from me shortly...


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Feb 25, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> The kind of thing I'd play at a house party
> 
> Winter Warmers mix download (60 minutes)
> 
> Link to tracklisting and website



that is a truly fantastic mix. dark and offkey and twisted but funky as fuck. thanks.


----------



## moon (Feb 26, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> It'll be up at 1am :
> 
> 
> A quick set tester for next Saturday 26th Feb at Kaos (www.kaos.cc)
> ...




Just listening to it now, very nice indeed, I do so hope you will be playing these tunes on Sunday too.


----------



## MarkMark (Feb 26, 2005)

moon said:
			
		

> Just listening to it now, very nice indeed, I do so hope you will be playing these tunes on Sunday too.



I listened yesterday too - good stuff


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2005)

mrmule said:
			
		

> added a nice new streaming facility to the website.
> 
> heres the link for a few of my MP3 streams (.M3U files)
> 
> ...



Keep on keepin' on


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 1, 2005)

*Lyric Maker UK/JA mix*

Me and my mate Paul have done a (mainly) 80s mix. Lots of cockney fast chat stuff on there...

1. Thriller U – Sweetest Sound (Digital B 1989)
2. Chuck Turner – Run Around Girl (Live & Love)
3. Cultural Roots - Running Back To Me (Live & Love)
4. Version (Live & Love)
5. Admiral Tibet – Leave People’s Business Alone (Techniques)
6. Cutty Ranks – Gunman Lyrics (Techniques)
7. Lui Lepke – Can’t Take Me Landlord (Joe Gibbs)
8. Gregory Isaacs – Storm (Penthouse 2002)
9. Warrior King – Education (Penthouse 2002)
10. Yellowman – Gregory Free (white label)
11. Gregory Isaacs – Raving Tonight (Virgin 1978)
12. Stalag intro (Techniques)
13. Stalag (Techniques)
14. Dilinger – Melting Pot (Techniques)
15. Johnny Ringo - Dedicated to Jah (Fashion 1985)
16. Asher Senator - Senator No Skin Up (Fashion 1985)
17. Reggie Stepper – Cu Oonoh (Techniques)
18. Top Cat – Push Up Your Lighter (9 Lives)
19. Peter Bouncer & The Offbeat Posse – Huff ‘n’ Puff (Y&D 1989)
20. Johnny Ringo - New Yorker (Fashion 1985)
21. Asher Senator - To Whom Respect is Due (Fashion 1985)
22. Johnny Ringo - Nice and Easy (Fashion 1985)
23. Asher Senator - Asher in Court (Fashion 1985)
24. Michigan & Smiley – Nice Up The Dance (Studio One/Soul Jazz)
25. Tippa Irie - All the Time the Lyric a Rhyme (UK Bubblers 1984)
26. Papa Levi - Big ‘n’ Broad (Island 1984)
27. Tippa Irie - Lyric Maker (UK Bubblers 1985)
28. Sleng Teng intro (Who’s Gonna Make the Dance Ram Dub) (Fashion 1985)
29. Andrew Paul – Who’s Gonna Make the Dance Ram (Fashion 1985)
30. Version (Who’s Gonna Make the Dance Ram Dub) (Fashion 1985)
31. Peter King – Step on the Gas (Fashion 1985)
32. Version (Fashion 1985)

Direct link to the mp3 file here.

His sleevenotes and my attempt at a cover here.

EDIT - Mix is currently down 'cos of popularity outweighing bandwidth...


----------



## Dubversion (Mar 1, 2005)

wahey!


----------



## dirtysanta (Mar 1, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> 6. Cutty Ranks – Gunman Lyrics (Techniques)




quality !  im still trying to hold of another tune he did called The Stopper. Samples that Ashleys Roach clip tune.

Dont spose anyones got this?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 1, 2005)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> quality !  im still trying to hold of another tune he did called The Stopper. Samples that Ashleys Roach clip tune.
> 
> Dont spose anyones got this?



Not me - I think it's much sought after cos of being an ace tune but also having an acapella on it...


----------



## Gumbert (Mar 2, 2005)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> quality !  im still trying to hold of another tune he did called The Stopper. Samples that Ashleys Roach clip tune.
> 
> Dont spose anyones got this?


that was his pop chart tune...

ghetto red hot with bobby konders

or 

his lp on the penthouse label

<I forget>

he did three lps though, didnt he..

you done another reggae mix for the masses then fozzie?


----------



## Gumbert (Mar 2, 2005)

ooops!

hic   

peter bouncer?!

getin!!


----------



## JE:5 (Mar 2, 2005)

Being relatively newbie I thought i'd put this mix up that I did last year from a techno night called Pure Filth in Nottingham, I played after Neil Landstrumm (that's wht you can hear just before the LFO track) - JE:5 - Pure Filth Oct 04 2004

Tracklisting - 

LFO - Mentok 1
Model 500 - No UFOs
Adrenalin M.O.D. - Track This
Bubbah's Tum - Dirty Great Mable (Navario Sauro remix)
Purveyors Of Fine Funk - This Is A Track
Ides - Plastered
JE:5 - Schpling!
Dr. Nowhere versus The Maverick DJ - Cabbage Rock
Tomas Nordstrom - Jagermeister
Paul Birken - Kross Kut
Silent Breed - Two
Jacktronic - The Hustler (Planetary Assault Systems Remix)
Dave Tarrida & Lars Sandberg - Supa Hammer
Chance McDermott - Nuclear Holocaust
L.A.M. - Nuclear Facelift
Tim Wright - Control Freak
Schatrax - Aquastorm
Polaris - Franatic
Directional Force - Transmogrification
AFX - Analogue Bubblebath 4.2
DJ Misjah & DJ Groovehead - Delirious
Tube Jerk - Brain Bag
Dave Tarrida & Lars Sandbergn - Still Game
Justin Berkovi - Sustained Buxom Mad Chips
Robert Armani - Grind
DJ Hi-Speed - The Swiss Cheese EP
Cristian Vogel - Dungeon Master EP
Michael Forshaw - Dumb


----------



## Skim (Mar 2, 2005)

That looks good, JE:5, I'll download that now.

Have been listening to that B-Boy mix from Ian a few posts back – great stuff


----------



## placid (Mar 3, 2005)

*Thursday Afternoon mix for your listening pleasure*

http://www.acidmixes.com/surprise.zip

save to disk..  NB - it is not a zip file.

No tracklisting this time...  

Chicago , Detroit, New York , European

Enjoy...

p


----------



## technopete (Mar 4, 2005)

Pete North - Very Techno (acidtrash10)

http://www.squatjuice.org/mp3/acidtrash/acidtrash10-PeteNorth.mp3

Including tracks form Alex Calver, DAVE the Drummer, Geezer, Sterling Moss and Chris Liberator.


----------



## dirtysanta (Mar 4, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Not me - I think it's much sought after cos of being an ace tune but also having an acapella on it...




yeah. its that acapella i want.


----------



## Apathy (Mar 5, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Have been listening to that B-Boy mix from Ian a few posts back – great stuff



hey skim, cheers mate


----------



## hiccup (Mar 6, 2005)

topaz said:
			
		

> thanks for the advice moggy
> 
> following is a fairly bouncy style drum n bass mashup
> 
> ...



Just listened to this and really enjoyed it, cheers topaz.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 7, 2005)

topaz......top noch


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 8, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Me and my mate Paul have done a (mainly) 80s mix. Lots of cockney fast chat stuff on there...
> 
> Direct link to the mp3 file here.
> 
> His sleevenotes and my attempt at a cover here.


just got a chance to listen to this, it's great of course.... particularly like the Cultural Roots dub, 80s dub heavy.


----------



## grosun (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> quality !  im still trying to hold of another tune he did called The Stopper. Samples that Ashleys Roach clip tune.
> 
> Dont spose anyones got this?



 charity shop, last year... well chuffed. But no, i'm not selling it. If by some weird chance I come across another tho', I'll let you know.


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's a recreation (as far as I can remember) of the mix I did at mango5 and Mations 67th birthday party.

Tracklisting:
   1. Unknown - RAW019 - RAW
   2. Temperature Drop - Mosquito's Tweeter - Cluster
   3. The Alien Thing - Ring My Bell - Bang On
   4. BK & Guy McAffer - Gonna Fuck You Up - Nukleuz
   5. Unknown - RAW017 - RAW
   6. Lectrolux - Fearless (Phil Wall Remix) - TeC
   7. Secret Hero - Build Up The Pressure (Ant & Rackitt's Rave All Revive All Mix) - Stay Up Forever Remix
   8. Max & Amino - Alien Jab - Alien Trax
   9. DJ Choci - Born To Be Wild (Choci & Larry Lush Mix) - Cannon
  10. OD404 - Block Party (Baby G Mix) - Tripoli Trax

Enjoy ...


----------



## Moggy (Mar 10, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> 2. Temperature Drop - Mosquito's Tweeter - Cluster



CHOOOON!


----------



## Old Gergl (Mar 10, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Here's a recreation (as far as I can remember) of the mix I did at mango5 and Mations 67th birthday party.


Nice one!

Mine will follow soon...


----------



## Mation (Mar 10, 2005)

gergl said:
			
		

> Mine will follow soon...


Rah!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2005)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> quality !  im still trying to hold of another tune he did called The Stopper. Samples that Ashleys Roach clip tune.
> 
> Dont spose anyones got this?



i have got this on another tune     racking brains now!
only got it a couple of years ago and it might have a hip hop tune on one side then this, ahhh fuck most of my tunes aren't hear so can't check, raaaa.
might be grand central or similair.
sorry, will think some more...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2005)

woohoo, there's some functions in me brain still working

here mate stopper 

Label:	 Fat City
Catalog#:	FC12009
Format:	12"
Country:	UK
Released:	2000
Genre:	Electronic
Style:	Downtempo
Notes:	Original version of The Stopper appears on Mystic Brew - For Play - FCLP006. AA Tracks are exclusive to this EP.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> woohoo, there's some functions in me brain still working
> 
> here mate stopper
> 
> ...



The B-side to that - Me & My Princess is ace too.


----------



## xes (Mar 10, 2005)

1 for the acid techno heads

DJ acidtrash
PureHavok 

(i posted this on another thread,but decided to imortalise it on here)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2005)

xes said:
			
		

> 1 for the acid techno heads
> 
> DJ acidtrash
> PureHavok
> ...


 
how big is that file? bloody ell   
been going for over an hour on 300k bb


----------



## xes (Mar 11, 2005)

Dunno,it's only a 72 minute set.

according to my file,oit's 88.1MB if that means anythign to ya


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2005)

xes said:
			
		

> Dunno,it's only a 72 minute set.
> 
> according to my file,oit's 88.1MB if that means anythign to ya




hehe, don't matter, d/lded and listened to now, bangin 
it just had an extra digit on it to a lot of mixes i'd d'lded already is all


----------



## kovas (Mar 15, 2005)

*new mix from kovas*

hello, this site is great for mixes, i have enjoyed listening to a few. 
There is a new drum and bass mix on www.djkovas.com 

here is the tracklisting. Feedback welcome

1.	NASTY HABITS: LIQUID BEATS: 31 RECORDS
2.	LOGISTICS: DEEP JOY: BRAND NU RECORDINGS
3.	COMMIX; VIBRATIONS: CREATIVE SOURCE
4.	NU TONE: THREE BAGS FULL: HOSPITAL
5.	PRIMARY MOTIVE: WHO HAS THE JAZZ: CREATIVE SOURCE 
6.	DRUMSOUND & SIMON BASSLINE SMITH: TUDO LINDO: CREATIVE SOURCE
7.	SKC & BRATWA: PROPHECY: SOUL:R 
8.	NU TONE: RIGHT NOW: HOSPITAL
9.	DJ DIE: DROP BEAR: WHITE
10.	NU TONE: COUNTDOWN: HOSPITAL
11.	JUJU THUNBER: LIQUID V 
12.	DJ FRESH FEAT ADAM F: WHEN THE SUN GOES DOWN: (ORIGIN UNKNOWN MIX) BREAKBEAT KAOS
13.	SUB FOCUS: SCARECROW: RAM RECORDS
14.	CLIPZ: SLIPPERY SLOPES: FULL CYCLE RECORDS:


----------



## placid (Mar 16, 2005)

*Detroit Inspired Mix*

Lots of tasty basslines, lush strings, and naturally a likkle bit of acid....

http://www.acidmixes.com

enjoy

p


----------



## extra dry (Mar 17, 2005)

could it be possable to burn some of these track to a cd??? just wondering.


----------



## twister (Mar 17, 2005)

kovas said:
			
		

> hello, this site is great for mixes, i have enjoyed listening to a few.



its *your * site mate with *your * mixes, why bother trying to make out its someone elses and you're recommending it?      nobhead


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 17, 2005)

twister said:
			
		

> its *your * site mate with *your * mixes, why bother trying to make out its someone elses and you're recommending it?      nobhead



the fact his/her post is prefixed with 'new mix from kovas' suggests you're the nobhead 

i think they're saying they like _this thread_ and the mixes on it


----------



## twister (Mar 17, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the fact his/her post is prefixed with 'new mix from kovas' suggests you're the nobhead
> 
> i think they're saying they like _this thread_ and the mixes on it



ahh ok guess i kind of misread it  still, the guy's only had two posts, both advertising his website, hardly an 'urbanite' .. anyway, i'll crawl back under my rock now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 17, 2005)

twister said:
			
		

> the guy's only had two posts



*three* posts 

do you need a hand tying your shoelaces?


----------



## mrmule (Mar 17, 2005)

*March 05 mix*

Uploaded a new mix to the server this week. Super techno thing, without any Jeff Mills or Ben Sims for a change, lol!

format: MP3 
length: 1h 12m 39sec
size 69.75MB

Enjoy!

Play 



Download


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 17, 2005)

*March Funkster*







You can download my new march mix by right clicking http://www.djtomallan.com/dj_mixes/march.mp3 and save as.

Tracklist:

1 - Unknown - Ordinary _Love White_
2 - Sunburst Band - We Will Turn You On _ZR Records_
3 - De Rigeur - Vol 2 _White_
4 - Shawn Christopher - You Can Make It _SoulFuric_
5 - Grant Nelson - Life _Swing City_
6 - Blue Shakra - Free From You _Egoiste_ 
7 - Soul Rebels - I'll Be Good (Warren Clarke Mix) _Defected_
8 - Saturated Soul feat Miss Bunty - Got To Release _Defected_
9 - DJ Flex Pres. Feedback EP - Amazing _Subliminal_
10 - Cerrone - Hooked On you (The Lost Mix) _White_
11 - Exhibit A - G Minor _CR2_
12 - Hardsoul - Back Together (Pantevino Mix) _Egoiste_
13 - Jaimy &amp; Kenny D - Keep On Touching Me (Eric Morillo Edit) _Subliminal_
14 - Disc Jo - I Want More Sax _White_

Let me know what you think ?


----------



## twister (Mar 18, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> *three* posts
> 
> do you need a hand tying your shoelaces?



hehh fcoff

well if you search the guy's posts he has this one & one that was editted by the mods for spam - maybe the 3rd got deleted competely for similar reasons..   

anyway, i'm obviously far too bored to be that interested in all this.. and this thread certainly isnt meant to be filled up with people chatting... so  *phone goes dead*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 18, 2005)

twister said:
			
		

> i'm obviously far too bored to be that interested in all this..



you got caught out more like 

fozzie - really like that 'lyric maker' mix! spiffing stuff, and nice liner notes too, very helpful


----------



## SmileyOReardon (Mar 18, 2005)

*punk funk*

hey ya'll,

two mixes available at:

Fiver's House of Pancakes

check Five Minutes of Punk if you're into the New York dfa sound; Bleedin Steez is a random breaks mix.

Eddie


----------



## pinkychukkles (Mar 20, 2005)

*Marinading Beats*

Careful! They've been marinating for awhile to let the full vibezzz soak in  
It's been awhile since I got round to putting up a mix and I escaped the dancefloor for a few months to come up with something a little slower but hopefully not too obvious for the 'downtempo' arena:

:: *50.4MB* :: *Ogg Vorbis* :: *79min* ::
*Link to mix page*
*Direct link to mix*

01. (00:00) MUKI - Esc.   Mantra Recordings  1998 
02. (06:31) THIEVERY CORPORATION - 2001 (from DJ Kicks comp.)  Studio !k7  1999 
03. (10:18) MAMA OLIVER - EastWest (from K&D Sessions)  Studio !k7  1998 
04. (14:15) LFO - Loch Ness (from lp 'Advance')  Warp 1996 
05. (17:21) KRAFTWERK - Expo 2000 (Kling Klang Mix 2000)  EMI (UK)  2000 
06. (23:41) CAUSTIC WINDOW - Jedi (from Joyrex J5 ep)  Rephlex 1992 
07. (27:15) PLEASURE BOX - Enjoy Yourself (from Absolute Om vol.1)  Om Records  1992 
08. (33:33) TIM 'LOVE' LEE - Triple X Togetherness (from lp) Tummy Touch 2000 
09. (38:54) EG & ALICE - Doesn't Mean That Much To Me (The Ambient Mix)  Warner Bros.  1991 
10. (43:51) BOTANY 5 - Love Bomb (Slam Production Mix)  Virgin 1990 
11. (47:38) RETROFLEX - Red Line (Short Ride) (from Variations In Conciousness Part 2 ep) Soma Records  1999 
12. (52:22) NEWWORLDAQUARIUM - Lovin' U   Peacefrog 2001 
13. (57:41) PRESENCE - The Gift Of Freedom (from lp 'Born On The 24th July')  Peacefrog 2001 
14. (62:06) INXS - Mediate   Polygram 1987 
15. (64:51) GLOBAL COMMUNICATION - Maiden Voyage (Spiritualized Electric Mainline Mix)  Dedicated 1994 
16. (69:55) ERIK VAN DEN BROEK - Future World (from Shiver 2 ep)  Shiver Records  1993 
17. (73:32) BABY BUDDAH HEADS - Latin Joint   C&S 1996


----------



## Old Gergl (Mar 20, 2005)

*67th birthday techno thingy*

Right, I've finally got my re-creation of my set from mango5 and Mation's birthday party up but I've had trouble finding a home for it, and it's limited to one download a day 

This time it wasn't preceded by eleven hours of solid drinking so the mixing's probably not as, er... _flamboyant_ as it was on the night 

**Edit: link removed 'cos something fucking horrible happened to the sound when I converted it to mp3, will replace it shortly...

1.	Rebel Yelle – Purple Heart (Kai’s Stay Dub Forever mix) – Stay Up Forever Remix
2.	Guy McAffer & Lusinda – 27 – RAW
3.	Andreas Kramer & Thomas Podagl – Lecker Madche – Construct Rhythm
4.	Alex Calver – Wanksta – Glitch
5.	Rowland the Bastard – Walking into Windows – Bionic Orange
6.	D.A.V.E the Drummer – 22 – Hydraulix
7.	Chris Liberator, Ant & DJ Anti – Just Say No To The Bush Conspiracy! – Stay Up Forever Protest
8.	Unknown – Unknown – Maximum/minimum
9.	Rowland the Bastard – Back on the 303 – Routemaster
10.	Getafix – Junky Scum – Routemaster


----------



## silentNate (Mar 20, 2005)

I tried to download it but its too popular gergl- site won't allow anyone-else to download it today


----------



## red rose (Mar 20, 2005)

You'll just have to get in quick tomorrow then wont you


----------



## golightly (Mar 20, 2005)

why does someone not just stick it on soulseek to avoid the jam?


----------



## Old Gergl (Mar 20, 2005)

Or I could just give it to him at the pub later and someone else could get a chance.


----------



## Old Gergl (Mar 20, 2005)

...and then he can stick it on soulseek.


----------



## tendril (Mar 20, 2005)

*Kaos Breakbeat megamix*

here is a monster of a download for you broadbanders out there. It is 300MB.... yes that's right 300MB.

Tendril followed by Henry G and LoCash followed by DJ Buster from the Dandruff Crew recorded at Koas on 26th February.

This is over 6 hours of music!

I can probably stand about 12 downloads and it will be taken off as soon as my bandwidth limit is reached... but feel free to distribute it amongst yourselves as you see fit.

Don't even think about asking for a tracklisting 

download tip: rightclick and choose 'save target as'

Enjoy.

I also will be putting up the recording of our first HouseBreakin' party soon which will be about 5 hours of house and breaks.

Tendril


----------



## placid (Mar 24, 2005)

*Acid House - The Real Deal*

With the current explosion of some pretty dire acid house tracks, i thought i'd put together a mix just to remind people how it shoulds be done and how well it was done back in the day.

http://www.acidmixes.com/therealdeal.zip (right click - save to disk then RENAME therealdeal.mp3)

Recorded in one hit
2 Technics
@192 kbps

Listing

Gene Hunt - Living in a Land - Housetime
Armando - 151 - Jack Trax
James Jack Rabbit - Step By Acid - Housetime
LNR - Kream - House Jam
Marcus Mixx - You've Got No Right - Missing Dog
Phortune - Jiggerwatts - Public 
Garden Of Eden - Serpent in the Garden - Pepper
Jungle Wonz - Bird in a Guilded Cage - Trax 
The Lincoln Boys - Check It Out - Dance Mania
Shawn Shegog - Living in the darkside - No Name
Joe R Lewis - One on One - Target 
Housemaster Boys - House Nation - Dance Mania 
Muffman - Sit on the Face - FutureSound 
Jungle DJ - Lost records 

Enjoy

p


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 26, 2005)

electroplated, i hope to god you can host your Kiss my bass two mix, and i hope you still read this forum.

If anyone has it can they contact me, as I had to kill my PC and dont have it anymore and its one of the best mixes i have ever heard


----------



## electroplated (Mar 26, 2005)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> electroplated, i hope to god you can host your Kiss my bass two mix, and i hope you still read this forum.
> 
> If anyone has it can they contact me, as I had to kill my PC and dont have it anymore and its one of the best mixes i have ever heard



I'm still here! lurking....  

kiss my bass too


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 26, 2005)

you fucking star

Also something I got told about recently is this website

Inhale 

Check out the Duncan James, Mark Knight, Jo MIlls and Tony Thomas mixes.  Fucking weak !


----------



## electroplated (Mar 27, 2005)

New Mix.

Download
Tracklist

enjoy.


----------



## Gee (Mar 29, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> New Mix.
> 
> Download
> Tracklist
> ...



Loved this mix, had be jumping around the office, great stuff!


----------



## Gee (Mar 29, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> here is a monster of a download for you broadbanders out there. It is 300MB.... yes that's right 300MB.
> 
> Tendril followed by Henry G and LoCash followed by DJ Buster from the Dandruff Crew recorded at Koas on 26th February.
> 
> ...



Great stuff, not got through it all yet but loving what i have heard so far


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2005)

*redZEROradio  archive*

Not strictly a DJ mix download, but tons a DJ mixes  

Finally archived this recent radio event I organised>


redZEROradio- resistance sessions


----------



## Brummie Ben (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Im trying to get late 80's early 90's rave mixes any ideas where I can get them from?


----------



## Old Gergl (Apr 5, 2005)

gergl said:
			
		

> **Edit: link removed 'cos something fucking horrible happened to the sound when I converted it to mp3, will replace it shortly...


And here it is - http://www.magneze.com/gergl/mango1.mp3

Thanks to magneze for hosting it, you're a star


----------



## kovas (Apr 6, 2005)

*blah*

www.djkovas.com 

i must have been drunk when posting before, as it seems i was talking bollocks

anyway


----------



## baffled (Apr 9, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> New Mix.
> 
> Download
> Tracklist
> ...




can't stop listening to this and shall be bringing a copy with me to Glanstonbury if you dont mind


----------



## rorymac (Apr 9, 2005)

I shifted 10000 of em in Japan.
All the girls have Electroplated t shirts in the ghettos of Kyoto


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 9, 2005)

kovas said:
			
		

> www.djspammer.com
> 
> i must have been drunk when posting before, as it seems i was talking bollocks
> 
> anyway




look mate, if you're only going to use this site to try and promote yourself then it won't be long til you're gone.  join in eh?


----------



## Skim (Apr 11, 2005)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> Not strictly a DJ mix download, but tons a DJ mixes
> 
> Finally archived this recent radio event I organised>



Excellent – that's my week's listening sorted


----------



## Skim (Apr 11, 2005)

*New mix: Heavy Cream*

I managed to make up a new mix over the weekend. Don't be fooled by the slinky Luke Vibert opener... it gets a bit more crunchy and squelchy as time goes on. More on a electro/acid, erm, 'tip' 

Luke Vibert: Gwithian (Planet Mu)
Prefuse 73: I’ve Said All I Need to Say About Them Intro (Warp)
Funkstörung: Chopping Heads (with Tes) (!K7)
Otto von Schirach: Boombonic Plague (Schematic)
Bass Kittens: MFS_Root (14 remix) (Kracktronik)
Psi Spy vs Formless: Squirrel (Pyramid Transmissions)
Volsoc: Here Come Volsoc (World Electric) 
I:Gor: 10:48 Done Remix (Detroit Underground)
Modeselektor: New Berlin Loft (Bpitch Control)
Clatterbox: Collison Detection (Z-bop)
Black Lung: Karmageddon (Ant-Zen)
Drexciya: Hydro Theory (Warp)
AFX: Boxing Day (Rephlex)
Proem: Socially Inept (Merck)
Jacen Solo: Forbidden Medicine (AI)
bizz:circuits: Grace Under Fire (Mille Plateaux) 



Heavy Cream mix (76.2 MB) 
Tracklisting


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 12, 2005)

*On the radio tonight*

Well......

The boys at Inhale have got a radio show on the Newtechpirates radio network.

Their show is on from 10 till 12 *tonight* and my March mix should be on around 11pm.  Please tune in.

Click on one of the links below to listen in:

Windows Media Player 

Winamp 

Real Player 

iTunes 

Cheers !


----------



## JE:5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Here's a new one I did last night. 74MB 80 minutes long, download from this page - http://waxdj.com/djs/401/


Tracklisting (Techno) -

Otherfucker - Rippin' Up
Underworld - Bruce Lee (Micronauts Mix)
Steve Poindexter - Work That MF
Second Phase - Mentasm
Cube 40 - Bad Computa (Bad Mix)
Jiri.Ceiver - Osiac (Vogel's Funky Sola Mix)
Rozzo - Black Monday
Bizz OD - Bizz
Adrenalin MOD - Track This
.XTrak - Ulon
Woody McBride - Greg Metzger
Steve Stoll - Elastic (Hardfloor Mix)
DJ ESP - Jackin Fer Beatz
Freax - Toolbox
Bizz O.D. & N.D. - Suzanne Goes Shopping
Mark Hawkins - Phone Call
Steady P - 230 Volt
X-313 - Interferon (Dave Clarke Mix)
Laibach - Tanz Mit
Surgeon - Pagga
H - World Downfall
Frankie Bones - It's A Dirty Job (Angel Alanis Mix)
Wyndell Long - Chicago MF
Chris McCormack - The Magic Atom


----------



## grosun (Apr 14, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> I managed to make up a new mix over the weekend. Don't be fooled by the slinky Luke Vibert opener... it gets a bit more crunchy and squelchy as time goes on. More on a electro/acid, erm, 'tip'



 liking this a lot.... thanks!


----------



## hiccup (Apr 14, 2005)

JE:5 said:
			
		

> Here's a new one I did last night. 74MB 80 minutes long, download from this page - http://waxdj.com/djs/401/
> 
> 
> Tracklisting (Techno) -
> ...



Cool, will definitely grab that once... I'm... off... this... sloooow... dialup... connection...


----------



## Skim (Apr 14, 2005)

JE:5 said:
			
		

> Here's a new one I did last night. 74MB 80 minutes long, download from this page - http://waxdj.com/djs/401/



Downloading this now, enjoyed the last mix...


----------



## Flavour (Apr 16, 2005)

*Weird mix*

Here it is! 

twelve minutes long... dnb with bits of jazz, yardcore etc... 

Tracklisting:
Adam F - Brand New Funk (with excerpt from Beethoven's 9th)
Miles Davis - So what (with excerpts from a speech by Ghandi and "Howl" by Allen Ginsberg)
Decorum - Contrax (weapon remix)
Shitmat - Dubplatter
Squarepusher - Full Rinse
Vortex Involute - Vetrom (with excerpt from BBC radio announcement of Hitlers death)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 17, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> I managed to make up a new mix over the weekend. Don't be fooled by the slinky Luke Vibert opener... it gets a bit more crunchy and squelchy as time goes on. More on a electro/acid, erm, 'tip'



nice one skim, sounding luuurvely for a comedown kinda sunday evening,........


----------



## zog (Apr 17, 2005)

few of my own mixes in my soulseek folders. done/mixs..... if they start with zog... they're my own.


----------



## placid (Apr 19, 2005)

*Just a Mood*

In a bit of a  housey mood this week.

http://www.acidmixes.com/justamood.zip

as with all my mixes, please just rename it justamood.mp3, DO NOT TRY TO UNCOMPRESS IT.....(you'll be amazed at the number of people who cannot perform this simple task)

@192kbps - 87 MB

Tracks

DJ MFR & Vincent Kwok - Come to me - Bluem
Aquanote - True Love - Naked
Mountain Nights - The Lost Dubs - Totem Music 
Outlaw Soundworx - Out - Dance Tracks 
Studio Blue - Just a Mood - Glasgow Underground
Nick Holder - Erotic Illusion - Strobe
Kenny Hawkes - Sleaze Walking - Brique Rouge 
Acid Burns Vol 1 - Molecular Funk
Mark Clement - The Tunnel - Resolution
World Peace - 78/Eleven - Blade to the Rhythm
Vortex - Destiny - DJ Tool 
Wamdue Production - Studies in Form - Sensuist 

Enjoy

p


----------



## Balbi (Apr 19, 2005)

I got to this thread FAR FAR too late, im working my way through stuff now, a lot of dead links in the first pages.

Any chance of a summary page for unknowing types like myself?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 19, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> I got to this thread FAR FAR too late, im working my way through stuff now, a lot of dead links in the first pages.
> 
> Any chance of a summary page for unknowing types like myself?



It's been mentioned, but I don't think anyone's been arsed to do one. I get my broadband back at home today (joy!), so if there's nothing on telly, I might put one together. Then again, I might not be arsed.


----------



## Moggy (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah i was gonna do one a while back, but loads of unfinished things have been piling up lately and its not at the top of the list at the minute, if anyone wants to, go for it, otherwise i'll try and get one done soon.


----------



## Wintermute (Apr 20, 2005)

placid said:
			
		

> Enjoy
> 
> p




I certainly did. Nice one


----------



## Bomber (Apr 21, 2005)

*mp3 blog ......*

... I've set one up with links in there to other established audioblogs that will continue to grow as and when I find new ones worthy of a link. Boost my site stats why dontya !! 

*RetroBabe!!​*


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 26, 2005)

I've condensed this thread down to the mixes that were still working* on *this thread here*
The contents of which have been posted at the beginning of this thread by Moggy   

*see notes on that thread


----------



## Moggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Right, i've put up the 1st and 5th parts of the index and have PM'd those with posts 2,3 and 4 to see if we can edit them to put the whole index up on the 1st page.


----------



## brokenyolk (Apr 27, 2005)

DJ Broken Yolk - Keep it Chopped (70.3MB zipped mp3 mix for download)
http://www.uncarved.org/mp3/yolk.zip
http://www.londonsoundscape.net/audio/BrokenYolk.mp3

Tracklist:

1. pierre henry - la dixieme symphonie
2. king tubby - a rougher version
3. sweet sweetback’s badass song
4. bong ra - soundwave
5. parasite - boombaklat
6. drop the lime - serious lover
7. patric c - vip
8. modeselektor - black barbie remix
9. ove naxx - warte
10. bogdan raczynski - i will eat your children too - track 1
11. blaerg - shower scene
12. drop the lime - sweet desire
13. norma fraser - first cut is the deepest
14. panacea - total destruction remix
15. parasite - innabong
16. dj scud - put up your lighters
17. jahba - warpigz
18. mully - boom boom hexagonal mushroom
19. shitmat - crap Idol
20. nathan barley icecream loop
21. venetian snares and speedranch - unborn baby
22. the alessi brothers - oh lori
23. barrington levy and beenie man - two sounds jungle (tom and jerry remix)
24. bad company - the fear
25. alice cooper - black widow
26. drop the lime - summat or other
27. schoolly d - saturday night
28. istari laserfarhi - bass terror
29. masonna - noisy shit
30. nathan barley squeaky loops

“oh and somewhere in there there’s a bit of venetian snares ‘twelve’ and a bit off panicstepper’s ‘the shuffler’”

brokenyolk
View Public Profile
Send a private message to brokenyolk
Find all posts by brokenyolk
Add brokenyolk to Your Buddy List
* #23  
 27-04-2005, 03:47 PM 

Moggy  
Junk-E Mail
	*	
Join Date: Feb 2002
Posts: 1,871 



Brokenyolk, listend to it last night, its fucking sick  And just where IS the ice cream??  Stick it into the DJ mix thread sticky at the top of the music forum, and when theres enough new mixes to do another part of the index we can stick it in there 

Moggy


----------



## Flavour (Apr 27, 2005)

http://waxdj.com/djs/464/



This is gonna be my new site for hosting mixes.

First up on there is the Kennedy'n'Bass mix, tracklisting and all other information on the site.

Flave


----------



## Junglist (May 3, 2005)

This mix is only 36 minutes long, my hosting company doesn't give me much space so I had to keep it a shortish one.

1. Fidel Castro: The great survivor intro (Temper Audio - Carta Para Fidel // www.temperaudio.com)
2. Danny K feat. The Beat Chemist - Go // www.21stcenturysongs.co.uk 
3. DJ Eurok - Horizon // www.djeurok.com
4. The Silk Demise - Corridor Fog // www.thesilkdemise.com
5. ProFusion - Reflection of Self // ??
6. Ikarus - Touched the Sun // www.ikarusmusic.com
7. Sudaka - Flow // ??
8. Moe Vibes - Too Many Centres // www.houseoflim.co.nr
9. George Katsiris - 1er Cru // www.lunaticworks.com

Sedo - Sound Styles Mix


----------



## Flavour (May 4, 2005)

Ragga Orwell - 16 mins long

1. Marvellous Cain - Bring in Nu Gun
2. Psychofreud - Bad Bwoy DJ
3. Marvellous Cain - Roll that shit
4. Greg Packer - Ragganinja
5. Rude & deadly - Mash them down

http://waxdj.com/djs/464/


----------



## Skim (May 4, 2005)

*Burning Decks II*

I did another show on Resonance FM on Saturday, and here's a download...

Skim – Burning Decks II 

In the introduction to the show, I got Unsound a plug but misinformed the announcer that Dead Silence Syndicate were playing when they weren't 

Enjoy 

Chok: "Buzz" (Warp)
Digital Mystikz and Loefah: "Da Wrath" (DMZ)
DJ Pinch and P Dutty: "War Dub" (Tectonic)
Various/Anonymous: "Grim Dubs" (Vol 1 Track 1) (Werk)
Eight Frozen Modules: "Sight Code Unseen" (Planet Mu)
T Raumschmiere: "Rabaukendisko" (The Bug dancehall remix) (Novamute)
Leonard de Leonard: Zentradi Assault (Bee Records)
Tom Jenkinson: "Happy Little Wilberforce" (Worm Interface)
Plug: "Untitled" (Plug mix) (Important)
Bogdan Raczynski: "Untitled" (Rephlex)
RA-X: Hammersmashed (Chris Clark remix) (Angelmaker)
Phako: Fenisch (Dub)
Modeselektor: "Don't Panic" (BPitch Control)
Mira Calix: "Little Long Gone" (Warp)
Bjork with Evelyn Glennie: "My Spine" (One Little Indian)
Virginia Astley "When the Fields Were on Fire" (Sanctuary)


----------



## RaverDrew (May 5, 2005)

I'm gettin a 404 error skim   



> Not Found    The requested URL /kim/downloads/kimresonancefmapr30.mp3 was not found on this server.  Apache Server at www.alef.co.uk Port 80


----------



## Skim (May 6, 2005)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I'm gettin a 404 error skim



Doesn't sound good – I'll check the link tonight and fix it


----------



## bmd (May 9, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Doesn't sound good – I'll check the link tonight and fix it



Still broken. 

I love the Heavy Cream mix btw.

Electroplateds breaks mix 15 and Ian Ks mixes are both floating my boat atm. Great stuff.


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2005)

Did this mix last night. Hope some of you like it! 

http://www.magneze.com/mixes/10-05-2005.mp3

Tracklisting:
   1. Nitzer Ebb - Control I'm Here (The Hacker Remix) - Novamute
   2. Hertz - Cement - Jericho
   3. Marcus Stork & Eric Prydz - Bassism - Holzplatten
   4. Splinter Cell - Contented - Platform
   5. Phil Wall - Sumin Fresh - Ying Yang
   6. Guy McAffer & Lusinda - RAW027 - RAW
   7. Ninjinskis - The Bouncer (Slag Brothers Remix) - Killer Green
   8. K90 - Super Space (Simon Eve Antiworld Remix) - Dataless
   9. Karim - Gabba DJ - Tuff Trax
  10. Alex Calver - War Zone - Short Circuit
  11. Headrush Tactics - Good Times (Chris Liberator & The Geezer's Funky Bassline Mix) - SUF Remix
  12. Ez Riders - Black Box Theory - Cluster
  13. Crash 'n' Burn - Killer Weed - SUF
  14. Sterling Moss vs. Anne Savage - Gomper Stomper - Racetrax


----------



## Skim (May 11, 2005)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> I love the Heavy Cream mix btw.



Well the Resonance mix is a heavier version of Heavy Cream, so hope you like that too  If I can fix the link...


----------



## Skim (May 18, 2005)

The link is fixed!

Resonance FM Burning Decks show


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 19, 2005)

Little mini-mix from me and my mate Paul:

Pepperseed Riddim Mix 

New full-length one coming soon...


----------



## Blagsta (May 19, 2005)

I have a compilation of one of my typical Offline sets on Soulseek, in a folder called "Offline" if anyones interested.


----------



## placid (May 23, 2005)

*Deep Under Cover*

http://www.acidmixes.com/Deep_Under_Cover.zip

Please right click, save to disk and rename Deep_Under_Cover.mp3

103mb @ 192kbps

Tracklisting 	

3 Generations Walking - Midnight Bustling (FK Dub) - Spititual Life
Recloose - Spelunking - Planet e
Rhythm & Sound - Never Tell You - Burial Mix
Joe Clausell - Come Inside (The Loft) - Spiritual Life
Sterac - Mysterium - 100% Pure
Round 2 - New Day - Main Street
Kevin Yost - Dawn Approaches - I
U-Roy & Francois k - Rootsman - Deep Space
Deep Six - DeepTrance Dance - DSR
Swayzak - Goose - Swayzak
Moodymann - Shades of Jae
M4.5
Moodymann - J.A.N - KDJ

Enjoy

p


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

Nice full-length ragga mix for you from me and Paul:

Boom Boom Bashment mix 

(zipped mp3 file - 63 minutes 9 seconds/87Mb/192K stereo mp3)

Tracklist:

1. Double Jeopardy Riddim
Jah Mason & Chrisinti: Up Up Up
Madd Anju feat. Cecile: Feel So Good
Pinchers & Norris Man: Set Dem So

2. Bushy Bushy Riddim
Ce’cile: Spider
Danny English: Right Ya Now
Elephant Man: Sex
Sizzla: Bus Out A Dis
Alizade: Energy
Ce’cile: Spider

3. Mexican Riddim
Bounty Killer: Dem Bawling
Mad Cobra: Fool
Ninja Man: Sharp Like A Knife 

4. Rice & Peas Riddim
Fat Bastard: Rice & Peas
Lady G: Girls Know What Guys Want
Spragga Benz & Elephant Man: Warrior Cause
Frankie Sly: Dem Nuh Know We
Shano: School

5. Lightning Riddim
Ward 21: Don’t Push It / Pacemakers Bad Man
Gabriel: The Powers
Kurupp, Mr. Vegas, & Sean Paul: Eye For Eye
Buccaneer: Oh My God

6. Liquid Riddim
Sean Paul & Cecile: Can You Do The Work
Devonte & Tanto Metro: Give It To He
Madd Anju: Someting For Dat
Lady Saw: Tell Me What You Like

7. Amharic Riddim
Sizzla: Peace
Cecile: All Night
Lady Saw: Hot Gal Fi Life
Spragga Benz & TOK: We Waah
Spragga Benz: Dem A Chat

8. Tai Chi Riddim
T.O.K.: Cree
Sean Paul: Time After Time
Wayne Marshall: Need A Girl Tonight
Tanya Stephens: Please Me
Lady Saw: Yeh Yeh 

9. Nine Night Riddim
Lexxus: Gwaan Trace
Red Rat: Fright Night
Mister G: Old Crook
Captain Barkey: Wine Baby Wine
Wicker Man: Girls Gungo Walk
Sasha: Poppy
Determine: Rappin’ Up Rhymes

10. Forensic Riddim 
Kerry: I Got The Man
Determine: Round And Round
Cecile: Weh Yu Up To
Turbulence: Hype in Jah
Mr Vegas: Fuck Face

11. Big Up Riddim
Wayne Marshall: Big Up
Lady Saw: Messed Up
Bounty Killer: No More Suffering


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2005)

can't get the link to work fozzie...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> can't get the link to work fozzie...



  

Have you tried right clicking and "saving as"?

I'll double check it... hang on.

Yeah the url seems alright. WTF?   

Computers, eh?


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2005)

ah, it's working now. thanks! 

<edit - looks good btw>


----------



## magneze (May 25, 2005)

I'm just downloading this now... BTW, don't bother zipping an MP3 - you don't save any space.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> ah, it's working now. thanks!



You had me going there for a minute.   

Hope you like it...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I'm just downloading this now... BTW, don't bother zipping an MP3 - you don't save any space.



It's bandwidth we're worried about - zipping means people have to download rather than stream.


----------



## magneze (May 25, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> It's bandwidth we're worried about - zipping means people have to download rather than stream.


Same bandwith usage though isn't it? 

Anyway, just started listening ...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Same bandwith usage though isn't it?
> 
> Anyway, just started listening ...



Well you would think that but _some _people tend to play it over and over again off the site rather than download it once and then play it off their computer. *shakes fist*

A mate of mine went seriously over his bandwidth allowance that way and had to cough up hundreds of quid. Paul's site went down for a couple of weeks because of our last mix being streamed so much...

Anyway - ignore me ranting and enjoy the mix...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Well you would think that but _some _people tend to play it over and over again off the site rather than download it once and then play it off their computer. *shakes fist*


  I do that - not allowed to download files anymore - got in trouble for snaring up the computer's memory with non-work related stuff. Didn't realise the implications of it though. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I do that - not allowed to download files anymore - got in trouble for snaring up the computer's memory with non-work related stuff. Didn't realise the implications of it though. Thanks for enlightening me.



Likewise I hadn't figured there would be issues for you LUCKY BASTARDS who can listen to music at work.   

Can you not download it at home and maybe play it off a CD or sumfink?


----------



## 2stepfan2 (May 25, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Paul's site went down for a couple of weeks because of our last mix being streamed so much...


Yeah, Lyric Maker took me a loooooooooong way over my bandwidth limit. 

Curiously the stuff getting reviewed on PitchFork isn't getting such a caning...

As ever, feedback via boards / email please -- we get feedback from maybe one in 20 downloaders and it's great to know if you're doing OK (or screwing up)...


----------



## magneze (May 25, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Anyway - ignore me ranting and enjoy the mix...


Just finished it. Great stuff! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Likewise I hadn't figured there would be issues for you LUCKY BASTARDS who can listen to music at work.
> 
> Can you not download it at home and maybe play it off a CD or sumfink?


I don't have a PC at home.
Listening to Main Street (R & S do house) fucking LOUD right now in the office


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't have a PC at home.
> Listening to Main Street (R & S do house) fucking LOUD right now in the office



Well I want you to have it so PM me your address dammit!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 25, 2005)

Glad you liked it Magneze...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 25, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Well I want you to have it so PM me your address dammit!



Cool! PM on its way!


----------



## Loki (May 25, 2005)

I can't keep up with all these brilliant mixes! Keep em coming


----------



## mrmule (May 25, 2005)

*old skool/new skool mashup*

Uploaded a new mix to the server this week. Super funk/oldskool  thing.

PLAY 

 

or download 



format: MP3 
length: 44m 49sec
size 61.57MB

includes House of pain, Black Eyed Peas, blah blah blah

Enjoy!


----------



## hiccup (May 26, 2005)

placid said:
			
		

> http://www.acidmixes.com/Deep_Under_Cover.zip
> 
> Please right click, save to disk and rename Deep_Under_Cover.mp3
> 
> ...



Had to get up stupidly early to catch a flight this morning, and this mix made an excellent sopundtrack to a slightly dazed journey through London to Heathrow. Ta placid.


----------



## placid (May 27, 2005)

my pleasure...


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> Nice full-length ragga mix for you from me and Paul:



nice one fozzie and paul   
proper flowing spot on ragga riddim mix, i love cecile

am listening to it now after taking bout 6 or 7hrs to download it on dial up...
bb next week yay!

cheers, keep it up


----------



## Flavour (May 28, 2005)

Countdown! 

1. the countdown timer
2. the militia - let loose
3. pendulum - vault
4. squarepusher - tundra
5. the paper garden - man
6. amon tobin - chomp samba
7. new order - blue monday
8. damian marley - jamrock
9. gang of four - damaged goods

http://waxdj.com/djs/464/


----------



## 2stepfan2 (May 30, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nice one fozzie and paul   proper flowing spot on ragga riddim mix, i love cecile


welcome. 

probably more in the works, at some point...


----------



## 2stepfan2 (May 30, 2005)

*Tense Nervous House Music*

Here's a throbbing little mix of nasty, low-down, positively *evil *house music. Stop retching, just because it's house doesn't mean it's vacuous nonsense! Though admittedly it's me flying solo from Fozzie Bear cos I'm sure he won't like this one bit . It's called Tense Nervous House Music cos that's what sort of music it is. 

*Tense Nervous House Music: *http://www.grievousangel.net/TenseNervousHouseMusic.mp3 

Right click and save as please (option or control click on the Mac) rather than playing straight from the link if possible please. I haven't got time to ZIP it right now. 

45 minutes 7 seconds
192K mp3
62Mb

Blog entry with lots of guff about disco house being the ultimate pagan music: http://blog.grievousangel.net/index.php?p=257 
*Tracklisting:
*
David Byrne and Brian Eno: Jezebel Spirit
Norma Jean Bell / Moodymann: I’m the Baddest Bitch
KenLou: The Bounce
Jedi Knights: One for MAW
Deep Dish: Stranded (Danny Tenaglia’s GrooveJet Dubby Edit)
Deep Dish: Stranded (BT Vs DD: Grievous Angel’s 777 Edit)
Shaboom: Bessie (DJ Sneak mix)
Dajae: Day by Day (Grievous Angel Edit)
King Unique: Hell
Mongobonix: Mas Pito
Q Burns’ Abstract Message: Innocent (King Britt vocal mix)

Enjoy


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 30, 2005)

2stepfan2 said:
			
		

> I'm sure he won't like this one bit .



I like that Eno/Byrne track tho.


----------



## 2stepfan2 (May 31, 2005)

Fozzie Bear said:
			
		

> I like that Eno/Byrne track tho.


you can't go wrong with excorcism-sampling new wave disco though!


----------



## placid (Jun 2, 2005)

*A Nu Groove Mix*

One of my favorite house labels of all time, So many killer releases.

These are my current faves, next week could all be different... 
http://www.acidmixes.com/nugroove.zip

As usual please rename to NuGroove.mp3 once downloaded to disk.

For people who have to know what track is coming next
http://www.acidmixes.com/tracklists.html but for those of you who like
the element of surprise..don't do anything..except turn it up..

Enjoy

p


----------



## Loki (Jun 6, 2005)

I can't keep up   I just stumbled across one of electroplated's mixes I'd forgotten about, and boy can s/he mix!


----------



## placid (Jun 9, 2005)

*Mid 90's Euro Techno / acid / House*

http://www.acid-house.net

Click on mixes.

D/l rename as .mp3  you know the drill  

R&S, psssst, vibraphone, fnac..  etc...

Enjoy

P


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 10, 2005)

*Sundazed Vol2 CD Mixed by Me*

It's been a while but here is my new mix

Right click here  and save as.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2005)

Not an Urbanite, but I'm sure Urbanites will appreciate Arne's mix of Detroity grooves:
http://www.arneweinberg.de/Mixes/De...0core Mix.mp3
Tracklisting:

CLAUDE YOUNG - MIND DANCE THEMO (Intro) / Utensil 002
SHIFTED PHASES - LONELY JOURNEY OF THE COMET BOPP / Tresor 196
"D" OLD SKOOL DANCES - MAD MIKE UR MIX / Zero Degrees 001
TERRACE - SONIC SURROUNDINGS / Eevo lute 2501
GLORY B. - E.DUB / GROW 003
PAUL W. TEEBROOKE - BLUE LIGHT / Op-art 004
AARDVAREKE - JUST WASHED THAT PIG / Rushhour RHAA001
KEITH TUCKER - IT'S A MOOD / 7th Sign 008
REESE PROJECT - DIRECT ME (Marty Hardy Mix) / Network 031
JOHN ARNOLD - WE'RE NOT / Ubiquity 110
69 - PUNTANG 1 / White
JOHN TEJADA - SENSELESS RIG / Organised Noise 004
PSYKOFUK - DTO. / Matrix 2
VOICE STEALER - MOEBIUS / Subvert Lp 001
TITONTON DUVANTÉ - CURVACEOUS (Opaque RMX) / Amalgama 001
UR - TRANSITION (Acappella) / UR 3000
JACEN SOLO - SHAKE / AI Lp 011
LOS HERMANOS - THE VERY EXISTENCE / Submerge Lp 3009
ARNE WEINBERG - CATCHING BUTTERFLIES / AW-002
DUPLEX - SUNBEAM / Frantic Flowers 005
KOSMIC MESSENGER - SOUNDSCAPE / Eclipse 512
DEEPART - PICTURE # 4 / Deep 004
UR - TRANSITION (Acappella) / UR 3000


----------



## grosun (Jun 13, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Not an Urbanite, but I'm sure Urbanites will appreciate Arne's mix of Detroity grooves:
> http://www.arneweinberg.de/Mixes/De...0core Mix.mp3


 broken link! can you post the right one?


----------



## teecee (Jun 13, 2005)

grosun said:
			
		

> broken link! can you post the right one?



fixed (or rather found)
http://www.arneweinberg.de/Mixes/Deep%20to%20the%20core%20Mix.mp3


----------



## xes (Jun 16, 2005)

not my mixe,but you can have em anyway. Sounds quality isn't tip top,but the tunes certainly make up for that!! Absolute quality.

a banging acid techno set from 1994 in Brussels @ PK studio during an acid mania party. Unkown DJ

sideA
http://la-secte.bombing.org/acid-mania-A.mp3
sideB
http://la-secte.bombing.org/acid-mania-B.mp3

Enjoy


----------



## electroplated (Jun 17, 2005)

*New mixtape*

finally managed to get round to recording this....tracklist on its way

Summer Breaks 

enjoy!



edit: Tracklist here


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> finally managed to get round to recording this....tracklist on its way
> 
> Summer Breaks
> 
> enjoy!



I am doing. Up to the usual high standard.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

electroplated, always a joy to see more stuff from you on here, downloading this now


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jun 19, 2005)

This is a great thread, but many of the links are now dead. Maybe it's time to scrap it and start again?????


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 19, 2005)

The first few posts now consist of a summary of still active links.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 20, 2005)

The gear change on 14 minutes 27 seconds exactly on Electroplated's mix is totally class and makes life worth living IMO


----------



## girasol (Jun 20, 2005)

rorymac said:
			
		

> The gear change on 14 minutes 27 seconds exactly on Electroplated's mix is totally class and makes life worth living IMO



I know what you mean, just gone over the gear change now!


----------



## magneze (Jun 20, 2005)

Just finished listening to your last, electroplated. Top quality that one!


----------



## placid (Jun 22, 2005)

*Doors and Windows Mix*

http://www.acidmixes.com/doorsandwindows.zip

As usual please rename to doorsandwindow.mp3 once downloaded to disk

Tracklist

Vince Watson - Moments In Time - Ibadan
Yellow Sox - Flim Flam - Nuphonic
Frankie Valentine Presents Icelandic Conspiracy - Twist To Forget - Icon
Earth Leakage Trip - No Idea - Moving Shadow
Bobby Konders - Bad Boy Dance - Mercury
The Persuader - Stockholm by Night - Svek
Huh Limited Underground Promo
Satin Storm ep
LB Bad - New Age House - United Sounds of America
Ski Oakenfull - Undercover - Comlumbia
Wamdue - Deepfall ep - Peacefrog
Ray Castaldi - Biosphere 2 - X-Ray
Sound Signature 24 - TJR

enjoy

p


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 22, 2005)

cheers Electroplated listened to your mix the other night, quality sutff as always mate, nice one !


----------



## bmd (Jul 4, 2005)

Cheers for that electroplated, lovely stuff.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

Way back in the depths of this thread is a Miami Bass mix by FCB...any more of those floating about? (a track listing for that one would be kinda kewl too!)...also, anyone know of any downloadable by Leeroy? Yes I know he's ex prodge but his mix after we saw them last year (and seeing them again Thursday, YAY!) FUCKING ROCKED.

And electroplated rocks the party once again...


----------



## Gee (Jul 6, 2005)

placid said:
			
		

> http://www.acidmixes.com/doorsandwindows.zip
> 
> As usual please rename to doorsandwindow.mp3 once downloaded to disk
> 
> ...



Placid, this is without doubt one of the finest selections of House i have heard in a long time, reminds me of DK or Jack from DIY back in the day, superb stuff....spot on mixing too


----------



## ed (Jul 7, 2005)

*three decker from moi*

download it from here -

http://www.baobinga-id.com/id_mix_0705.mp3

tracklisting - a mixture of breaks, techno and dubstep (plus great soul/funk tune at the end)

Toasty - Dibble
Plastikman - Kiropraktor
Tomie Nevada - Streaming Mode
Soul Of Man - Dirty Waltzer
Ben Sims & Paul Mac - Shady Dealer
Crisp Biscuits - X Gon Give It To Ya
Marco Carola - Question 7
Vexd - Pop Pop
Gaetano Parisio - Statica C
Marco Carola - Avalanche (Tomie Nevada remix)
Ed209 & Long Range - Dr Hoover
Distortionz & Deep Impact - Rock Da House
Clone 4
DMZ - Twisup VIP
DK - Murder Was The Bass
Samuel L Session - Cool For School
Slaughter Mob - Stopper
Acen - Dirty Raver
Baobinga & ID - Buss Diss
Harvey Averne - Never Learned to Dance


----------



## tendril (Jul 9, 2005)

1st mix for 7 months!

DirtyFilthyBootySlapperMix 

Tracklist:

Fame & Money - Booty Bouncers
Milkshake - Kelis
Pop Ya Cork - Stanton Warriors
Ill Street Blues - Deekline & Wizard
Why Don't You - Deekline & Wizard
Bushpig VIP - Deekline & Wizard
Get Dirty Baby - Booty Bouncers
Our Break - poxyMUSIC
Just Bash Out - Tom Real v The Rogue Element
The Bump 'N' Grind - Friendly
Crazy Shit - Kickflip
Let's Party - Cut & Run
The Letter - Paranoid Jack vs JK47
Killa-Fly - Promo
South East Crowd - Bill Vegas + New Decade
No Stress - Taishan feat. Scruffy D

enjoy


----------



## Numbers (Jul 10, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> enjoy


has had me gettin' down and dirty... nice one.


----------



## tendril (Jul 10, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> has had me gettin' down and dirty... nice one.




Cheers


----------



## placid (Jul 11, 2005)

*Filthy Acid  Dirty Electro*

With all this nice weather we've been having, there has been an influx of nice summery, happy go lucky mixes. This, i'm afraid, isn't one of them.

Best heard loud, preferably in a dark, cramped, uncomfortable space.

http://www.acidmixes.com/dirt.zip

Please *rename*  to Dirt.mp3 once downloaded, no need to unzip

Tracklist (from memory...a bit sketchy at best)

Lory D 
?
Lory D
Jordan fields - dubrazil
Jd's Acid Power
multiple Mirrors
Alexi Delano 
Sendex - Just Dance
Acid Jesus
Hugg and Pepp
bout ready to jack
scan 7
paul mac / vince watson
ultradyne 
Acid Burns Cologne
combust

Enjoy

P


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2005)

cheers placid once again (and tendril!), should go and hook it up to some proper speakers to do it justice


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 11, 2005)

ed said:
			
		

> download it from here -
> 
> http://www.baobinga-id.com/id_mix_0705.mp3
> 
> ...



Liking this one.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> finally managed to get round to recording this....tracklist on its way
> 
> Summer Breaks
> 
> ...



'Kin boogleclart mate, had the party pumpin with this Sat night, top man!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 11, 2005)

Cheers all you guys, have randomly downloaded and it's all fab and is getting me to work with a spring in my hungover step!


----------



## topaz (Jul 13, 2005)

lol, at long last i've remembered to post something in this thread!!

my set from 13th july on dnbradio.com is now online, here's a tracklisting if anyone likes the sound of it 


Duo Infernale - Pipe Dreams (UNDERC003)
Laroque - Throw Your Hands Up )WILD007)
Muffler - Embrace (DSTRBD004)
D.Kay + Raw.Full - Move It (ILL002)
Syncopix - Barbie q (PHUNK002)
Shimon - Malice (RAMM55)
Craggz & Parallel Forces - Call It A Day (PRODUCT002)
Marcas - Dinky Dub (REVREC003)
TC - Zissou (SPEAR002)
Full Force - Casualty [Optiv RMX] (FF003)
Future Prophecies - Concrete Combat (MSXEP37)
Task Horizon - Come Forward (SDR12018)
John B vs. Freestylers - Boom Blast (ATF010R)
Artificial Intelligence - Desperado (VRECSUK005)
C4C - Lifeforce/Lifesupport (?) - (MTRR014)
Influx UK - Survival feat. Stickya (FORMLP015)
Ed Rush & Optical - Bacteria [Pendulum RMX](VRS014b)
SKC & Chris SU - Desert Siege (SUICIDE021)
Stakka/K.Tee - Echo Chamber (CARGO004)
Fresh - Colossus (RAMM51)
Kiko - Octane (HOSTILE006)
Pendulum - Machochist (BBK001LP)
Jade & Matt U - Got Lost (BSEEP001)
Task Horizon - Lose Myself (CYMBLT003)
Unknown Error - Shadows [Unicron RMX](TOV69)

download it here - it's the "ain't sunshine gr8" mix  

(i remembered moggy!! whoooo hoooooo!)


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 13, 2005)

Tendril...been playing Bootymix in the office this morning and one tune - around about the 36 min mark, got half the office waving dey hans in de air...wikkidist style mate


----------



## tendril (Jul 15, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Tendril...been playing Bootymix in the office this morning and one tune - around about the 36 min mark, got half the office waving dey hans in de air...wikkidist style mate



Cheers K_s

Track @36mins is : Just Bash Out - Tom Real v The Rogue Element (functional breaks)


----------



## Kingpin (Jul 16, 2005)

To celebrate one year on of Hentucky Breaks, I've brought out a birthday party mix.

It's a straight up party mix this time. So enjoy

http://artistgigs.com/song.pl?id=5489

You may need to login as (select) LISTENER when trying to download a song. Please use a guest account which I've created. Please type as written below.

    * USERNAME: guest
    * PASSWORD: guest


Tracklisting

    * Birthday Beats Intro
    * Quantic Soul Orchestra - Hold on Tight
    * Eric B & Rakim - Paid in Full (Coldcut Remix)
    * Grandmaster Flash - The Message
    * Lemon Jelly - The Shouty Track
    * Rob Life feat Cappo and DPF - Focus on the Main Features
    * DJ Shadow - 6 Days (Soulwax Remix)
    * Babe Ruth - The Mexican
    * Grandmaster Flash - The Adventures on the Wheels of Steel
    * Michael Jackson - Wannabe Starting Something
    * Mylo - In My Arms
    * New Order - True Faith
    * Roxy Music - More Than This
    * Rockwell - Somebody's Watching Me
    * Talking Heads - Days go by (Live)
    * Gorillaz - Dare
    * Rob Life - The Great Rhythm Caper
    * Soulwax - E-Talking
    * Olliewood & Mr Reload - Stamina
    * Four Tet - Sun Drums & Soil
    * LCD Soundsystem - Daft Punk
    * Beck - Sexx Laws
    * Phoroache Roache - Digital Graffiti
    * The Stranglers - All Day & Night
    * Goatlab - Let's Find the World
    * Gorillaz - White Light
    * The White Stripes - Blue Orchid
    * Grease - Summer Loving vs DJ Shadow - Right Thing (Party Mix)
    * DJ Shadow - Right Thing (Party Mix) - Conclusion Section

http://artistgigs.com/song.pl?id=5489


----------



## hiccup (Jul 17, 2005)

Kingpin said:
			
		

> To celebrate one year on of Hentucky Breaks, I've brought out a birthday party mix.
> 
> It's a straight up party mix this time. So enjoy
> 
> ...



I'm currently suffering from a hellish hangover/come down/persistent nausea, but this mix has cheered me right up. Cheers.


----------



## placid (Jul 20, 2005)

*Mixed Moods*

Mix is here

Tracklist

Mateo and Matos - Mixed Moods - Spiritual Life sampler
Envelope - Be There - Airtight
Mike Huckaby - Deep Transportation Vol 2 - Harmonie Park
Tom and Joyce - Vai Minha Tristeza - Wave
Undercover Agency - Dance, Dance - Viva
Scuba - Where The Wild Things Are
Andre Lodemann - E Movement - Moods and Grooves
Milk and Honey - Touch - Wave
Jesper Dahlback - The Persuader - Svek
Dj Deep and Jovonn - Back in the Dark - Distance
Marcellus Pittman - M. Pittman EP -FXHE
Schatrax - Mispent Years - Schatrax
Foremost Poets - Reasons To Be Dismal ? - SBK

Recorded in one hit on 2 technics

@192kbps 96mb

Enjoy


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2005)

New mix from me here ...

Tracklisting:
   1. Woody McBride - Before I Die - Friction
   2. WJ Henze - Used - ELP
   3. Alex S - Blast! - SP Groove
   4. Tim Track - Track It Back (Hertz Remix) - Sway
   5. Steve Thomas & John Mills - The Belle (Terry Chango Remix) - NineNineNine
   6. Esashika - Indust - Bound
   7. Scott Mac vs Guffy - Elements - Maelstrom
   8. Yetari - Mirage - Redemption
   9. Sam Townsend & Chris Impact - Drop That Thing - Shroom
  10. Guy McAffer - RAW029 - RAW
  11. Tim Clewz - Wake Up - Brain Damage
  12. Disscuss - Save The Day (Wardman & Fisher Remix) - Toolbox
  13. Valex - Better Unknown (Ilogik & Paul Janes Remix) - Nitrox
  14. Unknown - Papua New Ghandi - White


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 25, 2005)

Magneze - THAT'S PROPER MATE!!

Haven't listened to a decent trancey-technoey mix for ages...last one I really liked was Guy Ornadel @ SLinky, CD1 and Mauro Picotto's Mixmag cover CD mix....


----------



## magneze (Jul 25, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> 1st mix for 7 months!
> 
> DirtyFilthyBootySlapperMix
> 
> ...



Just want to encourage people to download this mix, cos it's well good. Had it on me mp3 player on the way to work a few times recently, and it always puts a spring in my step.


----------



## topaz (Jul 28, 2005)

old skool hardcore mix coming up, white gloves and glosticks at the ready!!   

Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness [Slipmatt RMX] (UPH004)
DJ Seduction - So In Love (IMP023)
DJ'S Unknown - Volume 4 (H.G.013)
Sy, Unknown, Temptation - The Anthem (HECT010)
?? - Euphoria (IMP32)
2 Left Feet - Reggy's Nightmare (NS2)
DJ Seduction - Itch It Up (IMP041)
Sy & Unknown - Move Your Body (H.G.018)
Citadel of Kaos - Show Me Love feat. Dave Jay (JAL16)
DJ Red Alert & Mike Slammer - In Effect (RAR003)
Cheddar II (QU003)
Luna-C feat Mad Mind Jox & K.E. - Piano Prrogression (KF025)
Sy & Unknown - Let The Bass Kick (IMP031)
Richie Whizz - Song of Angels (REC013)
Juicy Cuts Volume 1 (CUT01)
Billy Daniel Bunter + D-Zyne - Ride Like The Wind (UNI009)
?? (VIC001)

download it 'ere


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2005)

woohoo
ta topaz  

not urabnites but check this site, some good hip hop mixes and rather good spaycan art n all
got dj noize on there and some uk stuff   http://www.temper-bmc.com/ 
want a tape like they got onthere


----------



## rorymac (Jul 28, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> Cheers K_s
> 
> Track @36mins is : Just Bash Out - Tom Real v The Rogue Element (functional breaks)



I wrote that one   
IMO I'd recommend you listen from 33min 30 secs to get the full benefit of the gear change on 36 mins 27 secs I believe .. agonised for a whole week about that 
Work hard and never relax on yer laurels .. I remember thinking that
Just Bash Out  .. that might be what ol Really pretended .. no way 
Can you imagine saying .. 'Ah sure we''ll just bash it out and capture the energy of a live show' to Bobby Rock?
I can imagine that .. I keep thinking about it
Hammocks are fuckin excellent for writing dance stuff but you need someone to rock it as though they weren;t even there 
I do it for milesy .. Miss Funnyfanny he calls me 
I bet no one gets that 
Nick Faldo likes a bit of trancy stuff you know .. it's a fact
I sent MIss funnyfanny a trancy euro two step dark type mix and he won his 1st competition in over a year .. 
If I knew the names of the tunes I'd share the royalties with the artistes but after the Pendulum fiasco I'm wary 
I wrote it .. milesy nicked one of my breaks mixes last week and 34 quid 
I'm sorry .. I keep forgetting I can post and not just write stuff to myself 
Fuck off Trace  ..
sorry


----------



## Moggy (Jul 28, 2005)

PS. Nice one topaz


----------



## Bomber (Jul 28, 2005)

*Shameless self promotion !!*

Just another link to my mp3 blog, RetroBabe!  Regular updates and links to loads of like minded bloggers and music sites & stuff !


----------



## tendril (Aug 2, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Just want to encourage people to download this mix, cos it's well good. Had it on me mp3 player on the way to work a few times recently, and it always puts a spring in my step.



Cheers hiccup. I'm hoping to play some of those tunes on Monday at Notting Hill Carnival.


----------



## rorymac (Aug 2, 2005)

It is top drawer IMHO obviously !
I can only find 2 iffy tunes .. I bet that's less than your mates


----------



## hiccup (Aug 2, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> Cheers hiccup. I'm hoping to play some of those tunes on Monday at Notting Hill Carnival.



NHC? Where you playing?


----------



## tendril (Aug 2, 2005)

Sonic have a hire out near the end of all saints road I think (well, they did last year). Gonna get a set on the Monday, don't know what time, prolly earlyish though.


----------



## topaz (Aug 3, 2005)

another little mix from me  

High Contrast - When the Lights go Down (NHS90CL)
Noisia, Mayhem & Pacific - Centepod (OBSE002)
JB & Benny Blanco - Flight 411 (B2B12076)
Ben Sage - All About You (GAIN009)
Ill Skillz - The Beat (ILL005)
Shock One - Silver Screen (SHA004)
Chris Su & SKC - Night Cry (TYME031)
Subfocus - Soundguy (FQY016)
Breakage - Staggered Dub (CRIT014)
Frankus - LK2005 (BANA006)
CLS & Wax - Quite Perfect (NHS86)
Contour - Moving Higher (CYMBLT001)
Fresh vs Baron - Supernature (BBK006)
Outta Space - DNB Mix (CAR002)
Fresh - Signal (RAMM46)
Potential Bad Boy feat. Yush - You're Mine (RPGLP001S2)
Reola - Pass the Dutchie (RCR001)
Contour - Come Tomorrow (JF004)
Visionary feat. Jenny Anderson - Rush (HUS004)
Muffler - 24 Bronze Horse (TOV71)
State of Mind - Sunking (CIA026)
Pendulum - The Terminal (BBK002LP)
Shimon - Malice (RAMM55)
Temper D & K Fire - Damn Hoover (G2012)
Future Prophecies - Concrete Combat (MSEXEP037)
Full Force - Casualty [DJ Optive RMX] (FF003)


----------



## magneze (Aug 3, 2005)

I listened to that mix this morning, Topaz - v. good, woke me up nicely!


----------



## topaz (Aug 3, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I listened to that mix this morning, Topaz - v. good, woke me up nicely!




   ta, i also find it good for cleaning


----------



## rorymac (Aug 3, 2005)

High Contrast ..  When the light go down 
I'm going to tell Urban that I know the name of it .. fuckin geeeertcha 
It'd have surprised milesy I bet
That's what I thought but as usual I bottled it deep down inside ..but I know it's there ..just ask the dj if the song was for him ..    etc !! well 
He'd be beside himself with rage if he thought you played that one for me topey .. up to you whether you'd prefer to remain schtum.. Thank you topers .. I,,, just thank you .. that's my post


----------



## topaz (Aug 3, 2005)

rorymac said:
			
		

> High Contrast ..  When the light go down
> I'm going to tell Urban that I know the name of it .. fuckin geeeertcha
> It'd have surprised milesy I bet
> That's what I thought but as usual I bottled it deep down inside ..but I know it's there ..just ask the dj if the song was for him ..    etc !! well
> He'd be beside himself with rage if he thought you played that one for me topey .. up to you whether you'd prefer to remain schtum.. Thank you topers .. I,,, just thank you .. that's my post



lmao, actually yes i was thinking of you, just because of the time you wanted that id  and course it made me think of ya....


----------



## placid (Aug 5, 2005)

*Oldschool Mix  Italo , House, Acid and Electro*

Mix is here

Approx 100 mb @ 192 kbps

Tracklisting

Virgo Mechanically Replayed - TJ
Phortune - Can you Feel The Bass - Hot Mix 5 
JD - I Ain't Gonna Wait- Requestline 
Cultural Vibe - Ma Foom Bey - Easy Street 
Jody Finch - Jack Your Big Booty - Tenya
Gaucho - Dance Forever - System
Unknown DJ - X-men - Tekno Kut 
Dynamix II - Just Give The DJ a Break - Sun Town
No Name - Jason's Revenge - House Nation 
Reggie The Movemaker - Gget Your Money Man - Blackbart
Phuture - Phuture Jacks - Trax
Get Down Gang - Work it - Get Down 
Fast Eddie - Da Happy Ba - Underground
Ralpie Rosario - In The Night - Hot Mix 5
4 Play - Nastiness - Bigshot
Alxander Robotnik - Problemes D'amour (Midnight Version) - Fuzz Dance

Enjoy


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 5, 2005)

OOO...and there ain't just the one mix there eever...


----------



## Skim (Aug 5, 2005)

*Metaponto is so bracing*

The summer mix is ready! It's grimy and bassy and acidy and sooooooo bracing  It pretty much captures the spirit of what I was playing in Italy.

Tracklisting 

Download (fixed!)


----------



## magneze (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm looking forward to that ... but you need to fix your download link both here and on your website ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> The summer mix is ready! It's grimy and bassy and acidy and sooooooo bracing  It pretty much captures the spirit of what I was playing in Italy.
> 
> Tracklisting
> 
> Download




download link don't work     looks well good, fix it fix it
please


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2005)

i've been trying to download some of the mixes that are shown at the begining of the thread but some appear to be no longer available. have posters taken them down now?


----------



## girasol (Aug 5, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> download link don't work     looks well good, fix it fix it
> please



bollocks, not working on IE either...


----------



## magneze (Aug 5, 2005)

I think the download link for Skim's mix is actually:
http://www.alef.co.uk/kim/downloads/kimsummermixmetaponto.mp3

but it's only 22 minutes long ... which I think is wrong ...


----------



## alef (Aug 5, 2005)

Skim's new mix link should now work:
http://www.alef.co.uk/kim/downloads/kimsummermixmetaponto2.mp3

It's 73MB and 79mins, so will take some patience if you're not on broadband. Uploading it kept crashing our FTP client. Any advice on how best to share large music files? I was thinking of making a bit torrent for it but that might be a bit overkill and relies on our keeping it seeded.


----------



## magneze (Aug 5, 2005)

Yaay, that's working!


----------



## Gumbert (Aug 8, 2005)

right...

i've finally dust off the decks and done a (sloppy) old skool mix, now, i've got it on MP3 but i aint got a clue as to upload it...

can anyone help? btw i'm on dial up... and cant be arsed with faffing about with registration bollox unless its short and sweet...

*help*


----------



## magneze (Aug 8, 2005)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> DJ Broken Yolk - Keep it Chopped (70.3MB zipped mp3 mix for download)
> http://www.uncarved.org/mp3/yolk.zip
> http://www.londonsoundscape.net/audio/BrokenYolk.mp3


Just got around to listening to this - at the point at which the chap shouts "WHERE'S THE ICE-CREAM" a lot, I successfully solved a very nasty memory leak.  Excellent stuff!


----------



## Negativland (Aug 11, 2005)

Int the internet great, thanks to all the people posting mixes, it's appreciated


----------



## Soul On Ice (Aug 12, 2005)

*Summer Soul Mix*

Got a mix for you. Something with soul to get you shuffling your
feet.

Nearly all old pre 75 stuff with quite a few Northern Soul bits on it,
some funk and few old gospel tunes to put the soul stuff into its true
historical context. I reckon those of you who like your dance music
electronically produced should check out how it was done in the old days   

The link is here (96 kbps is the best I can do with my limited free web
space):
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/soulonice/Mixes/SoulFishBowl.mp3

The compilation is called Soul Fish Bowl (title refers to the cd cover
I’ve done for it – limited cd copies available if you e-mail me). Track listing is:

Barbara Lynn - You Make Me So Hot (Ichiban Records)
Odetta F Gordon - Hit and Miss (Ravi's Extended Edit)
The 5th Dimension - Feeling Alright (Ravi’s Start n Finish Loop Edit)
The Five Blind Boys of Alabama - Living for my Jesus (Label Unknown)
Ramsey Lewis - Dancing in the Street (Chess)
The Capitols - Cool Jerk (Karen)
Willie Henderson - Break Your Back (Brunswick Records)
Guy Morris - Hot Pants Party (Tramp Records)
James Colt - Black Power (Ravis Touchup) (Phoof Records)
James Carr - Coming Back To Me Baby (Goldwax)
Swan Silvertones - My Rock (Unknown Label)
Sharon Jones and The Dap Kings - Natural Born Lover (Daptone Records)
Joe Tex - Show Me (Dial)
Charles Lamont and The Extremes - I’ve Got to Keep Movin (Challenge)
Sly Stone and The Family Stone - Dynamite! (Epic)
Al Greene - Im Reachin Out (Hot Line Music Journal Records)
Bobby Blackbird and The Bluejays - Peach Fuzz (Cardboard City Records)
Teddy Pendergrass - The More I get, The More I Want (1977 Original)
(Replay Records)
The Clara Ward Singers - Jacob's Ladder (Label Unkown) 

Let me know what you think


----------



## yeti (Aug 14, 2005)

*Techno Trance Mixes*

There are a few techno trance mixes available on my site if anybody is interested:
http://www.adamdean.org/music.htm


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2005)

Soul On Ice said:
			
		

> Got a mix for you. Something with soul to get you shuffling your
> feet.
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/soulonice/Mixes/SoulFishBowl.mp3
> ...



liking it a lotalot, thanks


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 14, 2005)

*Ely Muff*

OK you lucky people in case you haven't heard ResonanceFM has now started podcasting>>>  podlach 

There are 2 music 'channels' one of which is the redZEROradio show, i've just stuck up this>

Ely Muff live @ResonanceFM 17th Jan '04 

This is without doubt one of the finest sets from our allnight sessions.  Still sounds fresh some 18mths later.  It was a mad night complete with a Headfuk squat do afterwards but without doubt the highlight was this set, the music of a 1000 squat parties sucked/mashed/chopped/spliced and spat out over London.

The guys a genius!  editing fragments of audio live and throwing it all in.


----------



## Skim (Aug 15, 2005)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> OK you lucky people in case you haven't heard ResonanceFM has now started podcasting>>>  podlach




Excellent news


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 15, 2005)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> Ely Muff live @ResonanceFM 17th Jan '04



Proper enjoyed this, nice one


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 19, 2005)

Actually, it's not a mix - it's an educational experience. 

I put up a thread asking for recommendations for political US hip-hop, and of the responses I put together the following compilation. Listen, learn and pass on. 

Download here  



> 01_Bill_Hicks-Politics_In_America-(skit).mp3
> 02_Paris-Sheep_To_The_Slaughter.mp3
> 03_Sabac-Organize.mp3
> 04_Dead_Prez-Police_State.mp3
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2005)

only got round to listening to this today, top drawer!  helped me concentrate and get on with some work, with a bit of swaying and headnodding

really really good selection   




			
				Skim said:
			
		

> The summer mix is ready! It's grimy and bassy and acidy and sooooooo bracing  It pretty much captures the spirit of what I was playing in Italy.
> 
> Tracklisting
> 
> Download (fixed!)


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

On the zipfile mixes...

how do I get 'em on me iPod? It doesn't seem to pick them up even after renaming tham .mp3 ...


----------



## magneze (Aug 19, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> Actually, it's not a mix - it's an educational experience.
> 
> I put up a thread asking for recommendations for political US hip-hop, and of the responses I put together the following compilation. Listen, learn and pass on.
> 
> Download here


I listened to this today. Great selection!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> On the zipfile mixes...
> 
> how do I get 'em on me iPod? It doesn't seem to pick them up even after renaming tham .mp3 ...




IT'S A ZIP FILE SILLY!   
unzip it


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> IT'S A ZIP FILE SILLY!
> unzip it



Confusion arose because somewhere on this thread someone said that to get them to play just rename the file .mp3 instead of unzipping it...

Oh, and any attempts to open any of the other zipped mixes gets the error message 'Unable to open, file may be corrupted' so ner.

And when one uses the zip wizard thingy it says 'No files to extract'

So, I ask again...


----------



## Skim (Aug 19, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> only got round to listening to this today, top drawer!  helped me concentrate and get on with some work, with a bit of swaying and headnodding
> 
> really really good selection



Thanks, glad you liked it


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Aug 19, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Confusion arose because somewhere on this thread someone said that to get them to play just rename the file .mp3 instead of unzipping it...
> 
> Oh, and any attempts to open any of the other zipped mixes gets the error message 'Unable to open, file may be corrupted' so ner.
> 
> ...



The files are there... I put them there. It should be quite easy to unzip... don't know what to suggest... Somebody else lets people upload ZIP files but they are really MP3 so just change the ZIP bit for MP3 for those...


----------



## tendril (Aug 20, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> Sonic have a hire out near the end of all saints road I think (well, they did last year). Gonna get a set on the Monday, don't know what time, prolly earlyish though.


map  if any of you want to come down.


----------



## placid (Aug 20, 2005)

*Lo Fi Detroit Mix*

http://www.acidmixes.com/lo_fi.zip

please jus rename lo_fi.mp3 after you download, it is not a zip file

A couple of sketchy mixes, new records and all that but not too  bad.....

Omar-S - Simple than Sorry - fxhe
Mambotur - El Capitan - Multicolor
Murmur - Boundary ep - Meanwhile
Sound Signature 24
Moodymann - LT2 - KDJ
Pepe Bradock - Life - Atavisme
A Guy Called Gerald - Flo Ride - white
Deep Chord - Electro Magnetic Dowsing - Synth
Sound Signature 23 (different to the current  ss 23)
Indigenous Space People - Across The Universe - Fututre Vision
Moodymann - Ampapella - KDJ
June Lopez - Dream On - Rhythmic Deep
Living Soul - My Destiny - Retroactive

p


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 20, 2005)

i know this isn't really an urbanite set but fuck it, it's quality>>>>

aaron spectre live at mega bass robo orgy


----------



## fortune (Aug 21, 2005)

heres a techno mix from me

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=39p6a8h2 

i'll try and put a tracklisting up later when i remember whats on it

can anyone let me know if it works, this is the first mix i posted to the net


----------



## Allen CCFC (Aug 22, 2005)

http://webjay.org/by/bricolage


i quite like listening to all of the mixes here. 

I have no idea who he is but to have a song from the muppets singing in german, one must consider to be original. All of his mixes are rather Eurovision song contest meeds acid meets the last days of disco overlooked by John Holmes

Dear NME.................................

CCFC


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2005)

fortune said:
			
		

> heres a techno mix from me
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=39p6a8h2
> 
> ...



You have to stare at some ads for a minute or so, but yeah, it works. Downloading now...


----------



## hiccup (Aug 27, 2005)

Two from me:

30-ish minutes of breaks-ish stuff. A pocket-sized mix, perfect for listening to as you cook dinner, perhaps.

Tracklisting:

Mylo – Drop The Pressure (Future Funk Squad 'Drop Da Breaks' Remix)
Aquasky vs Masterblaster – Perception
L.O.B. – Crockett's Theme
Move Ya! & Steve Lavers – Monkey Scratch
Chemical Brothers – Galvanize (White Label Anodize Remix)
The ¡Ya Basta! Crew feat. Subcommandante Marcos – ¡Ya Basta!

Drum N Bass Mix. This is the mix I did for the Jungle Urburn.

Tracklisting:

1)The Jackson 5 – I Want You Back (Remix)
2)Twisted Anger Feat. Danny C & Ray Keith – The Mexican (Ugly Mix)
3)Omni Trio – Nu Birth
4)Rae – Free Rolling
5)Total Science – Badger Eyes
6)Future Sound of London – Papua New Guinea (Remix)
7)London Elektricity – Billion Dollar Gravy
8)Aphrodite – Hoochie (Couple of Trix Mix)
9)Pharoahe Monch – Simon Says (Size & Die Remix)
10)Basement Jaxx ft. Dizzee Rascal – Lucky Star (Dillinger Remix)
11)Ebony Dubsters – Ra
12)Lion of Judah – Emperor Selassie I
13)Ganja Kru – No Fear
14)Jungle Brothers – Because I Got It Like That (Freestylers Indett Mix)
15)Nu:Tone – Millie's Theme


----------



## milesy (Aug 27, 2005)

a very good mix that dnb one of hiccup's is too, i wholeheartedly recommend it


----------



## STEVE VENOM (Aug 31, 2005)

*CLASSIC HOUSE SteveVenom 2005*

What's up people.... Here's a mix of CLASSIC HOUSE for all of you who dig it . This is just one, of many more to come.....


http://www.modernmusicradio.com/CLASSIC_HOUSE_SteveVenom_AUG_2005.mp3


TRACKLISTING:

01. CLUB LONELY - Lil' Louis and the World
02. HOUSE FOR ALL - Blunted Dummies
03. FOLLOW ME - Aly-Us
04. BURNING - M.K.
05. VOODOO RAY - A Guy called Gerald
06. CAN U DANCE - Kenny "Jammin" Jason feat. "Fast" Eddie Smith
07. ELEVATION - Xpansions
08. TWILIGHT FOR SOME - Mark Rogers
09. BREAK FOR LOVE - Raze
10. FRENCH KISS - Lil' Louis
11. SALSA HOUSE - Richie Rich
12. THE STORY CONTINUES - Lil' Louis and the World
13. SOUNDWAVES - Nick Holder
14. THAT'S THE WAY LOVE IS - Ten City
15. LOVE ON LOVE - Ezee Posse feat. Dr. Mouthquake
16. SELFISH - The Other Two
17. NO ILLUSIONS - D-Influence 
18. 4 YOU - 4th Measure Men 
19. LOVE SO SPECIAL - Ceybil
20. ROCK TO THE BEAT - Reese
21. FEEL IT - Coco Steel and Lovebomb


Any questions or comments feel free to email me ...... 

steve@modernmusicradio.com


Peace out.....

STEVE VENOM


----------



## Allen CCFC (Aug 31, 2005)

Fantastic Mix

I'm 34 and I feel I'm getting my A level results again.

Stu


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 31, 2005)

Soul On Ice said:
			
		

> Got a mix for you. Something with soul to get you shuffling your
> feet.
> 
> Nearly all old pre 75 stuff with quite a few Northern Soul bits on it,
> ...



What I think is that this rocks! Thanks a million for this, SoI, I'll be bopping around to this one as I try to avoid doing some work


----------



## boing! (Sep 5, 2005)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> i know this isn't really an urbanite set but fuck it, it's quality>>>>
> 
> aaron spectre live at mega bass robo orgy



Nice one, I was hoping that set would find its way on to the internet- was fucking heavy!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 6, 2005)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> i know this isn't really an urbanite set but fuck it, it's quality>>>>
> 
> aaron spectre live at mega bass robo orgy



Is this what peple call breakcore? Cos if it is I love breakcore. This mix is proper.


----------



## extra dry (Sep 8, 2005)

great mix, nearly every style.....


----------



## placid (Sep 9, 2005)

*2 hours of Moozik*

Not been doing many mixes as i have been playing sessions on www.piraterevival.co.uk but i have been saving them so here is last nights session.

Here

As usual it is NOT a zip file so please just rename it to stream.mp3 once downloaded.

No tracklist because it was just randomly pulling tracks out but if anyone needs an id just pm me or mail me....

Mainly early 90's  some late 80's stuff, some later...

thnks

120mb file @ 128kbps....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 10, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Is this what peple call breakcore? Cos if it is I love breakcore. This mix is proper.



it's a flexible medium but i guess it encompasses this, aaron just savages the things he loves, bless him, nice guy also.  I think the term 'breakcore' was a kinda waiting in the wings term coz it was so off the radar for years.


----------



## rorymac (Sep 11, 2005)

Well if he savages the things he loves then he's a wrongun and that's why his mix is toilet. If you love something you oughtn't kick the fucking shite out of it and make it sound like something that sounds fucking rubbish IMO
You ought to kiss and cuddle it and then leave it alone .. it's like  7 nights at Wembley Arena with Bob Dylan or Garth Brooks at Caeser's Palace Atlantic City. 
A John Cooper Clark residency at Hasting's pier or Duran Duran Margate Wintergarden, Bobby Davro Torquay Riviera etc etc 
I listened to it just the once to be fair .. fuck it   
But I was totally fuckin sober so that's it.
Bollocks   
Men at Work at Coventry University 
Glen Matlock .. fuckin hell


----------



## dweller (Sep 13, 2005)

Excellent old house mix Steve Venom
Nostalgia IS what it used to be.


----------



## magneze (Sep 14, 2005)

New mix from me. First half is some breakbeats and techno. Second half, I just bang some favourites out. Couple of dodgy mixes, but it just about hangs together ...  

Tracklisting:
   1. Overseer - Doomsday (Hyper Remix) - When!
   2. DJ Preach & Marco G - Shizzle - YingYang
   3. Broken Heroes - New Beginning - Bodyshock
   4. Jackal - Tribute 2 - Jackal
   5. Collins & Behnam - Technochic - Rotation
   6. The Brothers of Mercy - Unknown - Unknown
   7. Human Resource - Dominator (CNM Remix) - White
   8. Unknown - Android Reboot - Love Breakz
   9. Guy McAffer & Lusinda - Untitled - RAW
  10. D.A.V.E. The Drummer vs SP Groove - Untitled - Hydraulix
  11. Nil vs Miss Tracy - King Of House (Techtrance Mix) - TeC
  12. Al Greene - Take It Away (Justin Bourne & Knuckleheadz Remix) - Short Circuit
  13. Joey Dutch - Mirage - Zero One Two
  14. Prime Mover - Oblivion - Tripoli Trax
  15. Weirdo - Curva Peligrosa - Tinrib
  16. Paul Glazby - PH4 - Vicious Circle
  17. Trope - Amphetamine - Prolekult

Download (85.7Mb) 

Enjoy!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 14, 2005)

YES YES YES, another MagiMix...geddit?

OK, pass my coat over please...


----------



## magneze (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## tendril (Sep 14, 2005)

New Mix up folks...

rightclick&save-as

Tracklist (In no particular order):

Got the funk - Plaza de funk | Inside the ride - Boogie Army | Side summer 3000 - Paradox 3000 | Don't forget me - Way out west | I need your love - NAPT | Paradox 3000 gets goodies | Flip - General Midi | Whitelabel | Wild, wild, child - Sly-Fi | We love it - Slyde | Flying Saucer - KG | Painted Beats | Fairlite - Aquasky & Masterblaster | Soul roll - Splitloop | Trism (rmx) - B 52'2 | Disco Daze - Jem Stone & J.C. | Dont go - Blacklabel | Mad as hell - Vandal


----------



## topaz (Sep 15, 2005)

another one from me - mostly ragga jumpy upy happy bouncey stuff  

Ray Keith vs David Rodigan - Murder (MURDER01)
Total Science [Splitting Atoms] - FM City (FIX15)
Murderbot - Fi You (MASHIT07)
Reola - Pass The Dutchie (RCR001)
The Upfull Rockers - Wicked Man (DD001)
Digital - Sound Killa (TYME30)
Chrissy Murderbot & Nick C - Jungle Inferno (BANA006)
Digital - Counterweight (CHANNEL9623)
Big Bud - Rice N Beans (FILM004)
Visionary feat. King - 1000 Miles (DR001)
Visionary - You Can't Surrender (LD001)
The Archangel - The Sign of Four (CC003)
Benny Page - Dub Room (CUZ008)
Gravity - Jah High (DC05)
Nos Rego Sonitus - Baby Boy Refix (JXR03)
DJ Samurai - The Future (FQY020)
Heist - Over-Run (STEP006)
ODB & Black Keith vs Lemon D - Blade Trinity Rmx (PALESTAR001)
Adam F - Junglesound [TC RMX] (BBK010)
Vital Elements vs Terry T - The Future [Vital Elements RMX](NEG009)
Romay - Rebellion (SDSAMP001)
Final Reckoning [Spor] - Nothing Less (TOV73)
Ben Sage - Just A Minute (INVDEP003)


----------



## Apathy (Sep 18, 2005)

5 mixes i did...

first is a cheesy hands in the air rave/house mix..

www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iankoldskool.mp3 

and this is a hacienda style mix...

www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iankhacienda.mp3 

and this one here, this is some old skool electro madness...

www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iankelectromadness.mp3

here is a old skool breakbeat mix...

www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iankbreakbeat.mp3 

and here is a mix of classic hard acid from 92-96...

www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iank9296hardacid.mp3 

enjoy


----------



## Skim (Sep 19, 2005)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> i know this isn't really an urbanite set but fuck it, it's quality>>>>
> 
> aaron spectre live at mega bass robo orgy




Quality indeed. Excellent mix


----------



## perplexis (Sep 22, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> New mix from me. First half is some breakbeats and techno. Second half, I just bang some favourites out. Couple of dodgy mixes, but it just about hangs together ...
> 
> Download (85.7Mb)
> 
> Enjoy!


Phwoar!
Thank you for making my working day x-amount more agreeable. Got me bouncing in my chair...


----------



## magneze (Sep 22, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Phwoar!
> Thank you for making my working day x-amount more agreeable. Got me bouncing in my chair...


Cheers!


----------



## perplexis (Sep 22, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Cheers!


Just got to what I assume is the Brothers of Mercy tune- oh yes! A spoonful of industrial flavour makes the medicine go down a treat...
And everytime I hear the words "I'm the one and only dominator" I feel an involuntary grin coming on. 
Pushing all my buttons right now 
Wicked.


----------



## electroplated (Sep 22, 2005)

*new mix tapery*

looking forward to listening to all 5 (FIVE!!!) mixes of yours Apathy, and Magneze's one too... 

Here's one from me - play it loud and just bounce


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> looking forward to listening to all 5 (FIVE!!!) mixes of yours Apathy, and Magneze's one too...
> 
> Here's one from me - play it loud and just bounce




can't download that one, can hear it but it saves as html mate


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 22, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> looking forward to listening to all 5 (FIVE!!!) mixes of yours Apathy, and Magneze's one too...
> 
> Here's one from me - play it loud and just bounce



Bout time you had another one up


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> looking forward to listening to all 5 (FIVE!!!) mixes of yours Apathy, and Magneze's one too...
> 
> Here's one from me - play it loud and just bounce




that is properly avin it   

did you mix them 2 altern8 tunes? skills and props if ya did


----------



## electroplated (Sep 22, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> can't download that one, can hear it but it saves as html mate



link fixed!

alt link


----------



## ddraig (Sep 22, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> link fixed!
> 
> alt link


   ta


----------



## topaz (Sep 22, 2005)

****Digital Soundboy E) - b side (SBOYLP01)
Solid State - Just A Vision [Calibre RMX] (TOVLP04)
Logistics - The Trip (NHS86)
Teebee - Liquid Light (SUBTITLESLP002)
Simon V - Icebreaker (SAN012)
Artificial Intelligence - Desperado (VRECSUK005)
Drum Origins & PBK vs Skeema - Black Water [Rmx](FOKUZ016PT2)
Duo Infernale - Pipe Dreams (UNDERC003)
Pendulum - Ulterior Motive (RISE002)
Breakage - Who What Where (BRK03)
Nick S - Violet (Unsigned Dub)
Total Science - Going in Circles [A.I. RMX](CIALTD008)
Ben Sage - Just A Minute (INVDEP003)
Muffler - Dawn of Time (LVTD005)
***Digital Soundboy EP - On The Run (SBOYLP01)
Romay - Rebellion (SDSAMP01)
Adam F - Eightball (BBK010)
Laroque - Throw Your Hands (WILD007)
Muffler - Embrace (DSTRBD004)
Noisia - Come True (HZN003)
Teebee - Tsunami (SUBTITLESLP002)
****Digital SoundboyEP - Lord Have Mercy (SBOYLP01)

http://www.dnbradio.com/archive/liv...0050920_1741_-_Chill_Sessions_20_sept_'05.mp3


----------



## rorymac (Sep 22, 2005)

Well it's a frenzy of quality


----------



## Moggy (Sep 23, 2005)

Everythings been sounding fecking awesome you lot, keep it up!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 23, 2005)

*Semtex*

These are three mixes I done on my pc   

Funk, northern soul, little bit of reggae, little bit of rare groove, folk, and lots stoner tracks….

Before you look at the track listing and go Jethro Tull – WTF!! Or Fairport Convention – WTF!!… all I can say is have faith… and listen!

I’ve put them together into mp3 files because I thought that people could load them onto their personal mp3 players…

These have been a bit of a labour of love – hope you enjoy them as much as I’ve enjoyed putting them together     

Semtex Vol. V 



> *Langston Hughes*
> Dust Brothers - I’ll Tell You
> Francesco Lupica – Sit Back and Relax
> Sly & Robbie with Howie B – Into Battle
> ...


Semtex Vol. IV 



> Primal Scream - Loaded (Terry Farley Mix)
> Ofo & The Black Company - Allah Wakbarr
> James Bell & The Turner Brothers - The Funky Buzzard
> Billy Ball & The Upsetters feat. Roosevelt Matthews - Tighten Up Tigther
> ...



Semtex Vol. III 



> Pookey Blow: Get Up (And Go To School)
> Super Furry Animals: Hometown Unicorn
> Cream: Badge
> The Stone Roses: Shoot You Down
> ...


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 23, 2005)

Electoplated - Mate, that mix fucking rocks!!


----------



## electroplated (Sep 23, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Electoplated - Mate, that mix fucking rocks!!



Cheers mate - worth the wait then!?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 23, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Cheers mate - worth the wait then!?



*BOUNCE BOUNCE BOUNCE*


----------



## Moggy (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh yeah and electroplated, what the HELL is the last track on that mix, it's fucking sick!


----------



## magneze (Sep 23, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and electroplated, what the HELL is the last track on that mix, it's fucking sick!


Oh yes. It's top drawer that one!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 23, 2005)

Divisive Cotton - I like these kind of mixes - more please!


----------



## teecee (Sep 23, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and electroplated, what the HELL is the last track on that mix, it's fucking sick!



seconded , actually about 4thed now , nearly had a nasty accident last night stirring my curried mince, wicked mix

and wicked finish, my only problem was that after the last track I wanted more


----------



## electroplated (Sep 23, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oh yeah and electroplated, what the HELL is the last track on that mix, it's fucking sick!



it is rather large innit!   

it's 'slam' by pendulum on breakbeat kaos - amazed you've not heard it before!! 




			
				teecee said:
			
		

> my only problem was that after the last track I wanted more



it's the only way to go.....


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2005)

that pendulum slam tune out this week 4.99 in hmv or 5.99 for nice picture disk

seen the video   
bloody silly (complete with balckmarket staff!)
will try find link


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 23, 2005)

listening 2 it as I work...it's just nasty from the intro V/O.... you KNOW you're gonna get tangoed.


----------



## Moggy (Sep 23, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> it is rather large innit!
> 
> it's 'slam' by pendulum on breakbeat kaos - amazed you've not heard it before!!



I thought it did sound kind of Pendulumy due to the samplage, have been out of the loop the last 6 or so weeks so haven't heard ANYTHING thats come out during that time i think. Haven't seen the video either, might be tempted to pick up the pic disc...


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 23, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> These are three mixes I done on my pc
> 
> Funk, northern soul, little bit of reggae, little bit of rare groove, folk, and lots stoner tracks….
> 
> ...


this looks ace, i'll have to download next week now though.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that pendulum slam tune out this week 4.99 in hmv or 5.99 for nice picture disk
> 
> seen the video
> bloody silly (complete with balckmarket staff!)
> will try find link




video linky
silly video done in soho


----------



## Moggy (Sep 23, 2005)

Ahahaha that was brilliant!


----------



## xes (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow,I have missed this thread.

Some absolute corking sets here.

sorry,forgot there was a tracklist,but that android remix is banging mate!! Is it still about for sale anywhere?


----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2005)

xes said:
			
		

> Wow,I have missed this thread.
> 
> Some absolute corking sets here.
> 
> sorry,forgot there was a tracklist,but that android remix is banging mate!! Is it still about for sale anywhere?


I got it from here. It's out of stock at the mo but they can probably order one in.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 26, 2005)

> it's 'slam' by pendulum on breakbeat kaos - amazed you've not heard it before!!



Hearing it on R1 in the office @ the moment!!!


----------



## xes (Sep 26, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I got it from here. It's out of stock at the mo but they can probably order one in.



Naah it's cool man,thanks anyway but I got me a copy in Kinetiks on saturday. They still have them in stock if anyone is after a copy.


----------



## perplexis (Sep 26, 2005)

Topaz: That September "chill sessions" mix is absolute class! Loving every tune  nice basslines, wicked-ass vocals, great samples... Mmmm yeah


----------



## topaz (Sep 26, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Topaz: That September "chill sessions" mix is absolute class! Loving every tune  nice basslines, wicked-ass vocals, great samples... Mmmm yeah


----------



## themonkeyman (Sep 29, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> looking forward to listening to all 5 (FIVE!!!) mixes of yours Apathy, and Magneze's one too...
> 
> Here's one from me - play it loud and just bounce



Just downloadin this now mate, they always rock so this should be quality


----------



## tendril (Oct 3, 2005)

rightclick&save_as


dirty black discoteque - tube jerk | brainbag - tube jerk | get a life - freestylers | slot machine - pete samplers and mando | squirrels... yeah! - lunamoth | beeline bizness - dj icey | fuck off - backstagesluts v cantankerous | economy class - loopdigga | quadrophonia - cnm mix | 2 bad bass - menace | murder in the jamrock - cut & run | pennywise - white label | chunk - rythm division | spin spin sugar - sneaker pimps | air guitar 2 - lee combes | are you the party - boogie army | both knees - splitloop | the chase - dj mutiny | roc out wide - platinum mules


----------



## placid (Oct 3, 2005)

*Placids Hazy Comedown*

Hazy

Exactly what it says on the tin....the result of a big night out....

Honesty - Honeydrop 4 - Cabinet 
Wulf n Bear - The Double Packs  Vol 2 - 20/20
MANDy vs Booka Shade - Body Language - Get Physical
Electric Soul - Je Me Souviens - Peaople
DJ Garth - 20 minutes of disco Glory - wicked
Mike L - Mystic River (c Webster mix) - Battle
The Enigma - Puzzle Project - Eargasmic 
Big Sexy - Another World - I
4D - Crying is Devine  ep - Labworks
Andre Lodemann - E movement - M and G
murmur Bovill - Contour ep
Loosefingers - Acid Bounce - Alleviated
Presence - The White Powder ep - Love From San Fransisco
Murmur - Boundary Ep

As usual, jus rename it to whateveruwant.mp3 once downloaded
It is NOT a zip file

Enjoy


----------



## Skim (Oct 3, 2005)

New mix! And a new website too : www.kimfm.net

I'm aiming to put out one mix a month on the site and find out about this podcasting malarkey too.

Tracklisting is on the website. This month it's a mix of hip-hop, dancehall and  junglist, er, _flavas_, as the kids say.

Download through the mixes link on the website – http://www.kimfm.net/mixes1.html


----------



## topaz (Oct 13, 2005)

another from me     bouncy ragga leading to somewhat harder   


www.mixesonline.net/DJ_Topaz_LIVE_on_DNBRADIO.COM_20051004_1755_-_good_times


***Digital Soundboy EP - On The Run (SBOYLP01)
Visionary - You Can't Surrender (LD001)
Digital - Brotherman (CHANNEL9623)
Visionary feat. King - 1000 Miles (DRO001)
Benny Page - Dub Room (CUZ008)
??? - Dubplate Sound (REBOU001)
Alliance - Mi Gente (NEM002)
State of Mind - Different Strokes (BCP007LP)
Diode - Universe [Unsigned Dub] (won't be unsigned for long tho)
Muffler - Dawn of Time (LVTD005)
Diode - Apocalypse [Unsigned Dub] (same!)
Audio Unit - Demon Child (TOV72)
Prodigy - Smack my Bitch Up [Subfocus RMX]
Soul Drop - Stingray (KEYNOTE003)
****Digital Soundboy EP - Lord Have Mercy? (SBOYLP01)
Mampi Swift & Fresh - Play Me [Swift & Blame RMX] (CHRG02LPS)
NJC - Maktaon (CHANEL9621)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 14, 2005)

*Wrongspeed live on Resonance104.4FM*

impromptu set 
This is a new noisy ambient type mix done as a filler while at the station, drifts off after about 40mins as I had to help setup the next laptop luvy doin the show after, still it does boast a nice redesign of slowdive's output, most tracks all fairly wide of their of their correct speed, obviously  

Field/Bridge - Hazard
Tuning in - Linda Okeefe
The Seasons - Nye Parry
Losing Today - Slowdive
the wrong fuel - aarktica (aaron spectre remix)
deterior - greg davis
Golden Hair - Slowdive
Broken Home - Burial
Albatross -Slowdive
Blood & Fire (BongRa) DJ Scud remix
Cubatic Momo - Jamka
Junk Funk - Aphasic
Jason Lescalleet - from 'mattresslessness'
Angry - Skream
Biosphere - Autour de la lune


----------



## topaz (Oct 19, 2005)

ODB & Black Keith vs Lemon D - Blade Trinity Rmx (PALESTAR001)
Salmonella Dub - Nu Steppa [Digital & NJC RMX] (TYME028)
Breakage - Staggered Dub (CRIT014)
Roughcut - Hear It Call (BRUK001)
Visionary Feat Jenna A - Rush (HUS004)
Shimon - Malice (RAMM55)
Frankus - LK2005 [NYC Sunshine Mix] (BANA006)
Screamer EP - The Map (RAMM44)
Fresh & Baron - Supernature (BBK006)
Peshay - You Got Me Burning (CUBIKSAM1)
Adamski,Seal & Unknown - Killer (SEAL01)
John B - Up All Night [RMX] (METH041R)
Soul Drop - Stingray (KEYNOTE003)
Noxious & Deadman - Candyman (STEP006)
Matrix vs. Futurebound - Strength 2 Strength (MTRRVPR001)
Gyromite & Subsonic - Remember (CYMB003)
Unknown Error - Shadows [Unicron RMX] (TOV69)
Hell - Summertime (i think,it's not that clear) (DRT001)
Pendulum - The Terminal (BBK02LP)
Marcas - Dream Era (DOREQ005)
State of Mind - Real McCoy (CIA027)
Total Science - Going in Circles [AI RMX] (CIALTD008)
Konsta - Breaking Down (LVTD005)

http://archive.dnbradio.com/liveset...RADIO.COM_20051018_1749_-_Rasclart_Rinsin.mp3


----------



## placid (Oct 24, 2005)

*Quite a long one*

A bit of a marathon session from last night but all good.....

'Ere

as usual..this is not a zip file so please just rename it .mp3 dont try to unzip it, alternatively u may be able to just open it in winamp..havent tried but some people reckoned it worked straight off


Duration - about 3 hs 20 minutes

Size of file 180 mb (gawd.....  sorry...if i make it any smaller then the quality sounds like poo)

Tracklisting

Book Shade - Momento - Get Physical
Laurent Garnier - Planet Earth - Fnac
System 7 - Sirenes - Butterfly
Laurent Garnier - Wake up (For House Music Lovers) - Fnac
Thoughts from Chicago ep - Eargasmic
Jedi Knights - May the Funk Be With You - Clear
Blaze - Gloria's Muse - West End
As One - Amalia - A.R.T
Virgo Mechanically Replayed - TJ
Bobby Konders - Future - Masive B
Arnold Jarvis - Take Some Time Out - 4th Floor
In Sync - Pumping World - IRdial
Model 500 - Off to Battle - Metroplex
Mood Life - Needs not Wants - Strictly Rhythm
A Split Second - Flesh - ffrr
Laurent Garnier - Breathless - FNac
Humanoid - The Deep - Westside
Centrefield Assignment - Mi Casa - Next Door
Daniel Wang - Mood Mylar - Balihu
Shelter AV - nylon
28th Street Crew - I Need a Rhythm - vendetta
Acid Test - The Acid test - Playhouse
Ultramarine - Hooter - Blanco y Negro
Integrity II - Intens - Outrage
Moody Boys - Acid Heaven - Citybeat
Baruka - Play It Loud - Night Vision
Interceptor - Together - Murk
Steve Poindexter - Computer Madness - Muzique
Paperclip People - Oscillator - Retroactive
Essa 3 - Recorded Time - Zoe Magik
Sterac - Sitting on Clouds - 100% Pure
FUSE - Substance Abuse - Plus 8
Ragtyme - I can't Stay Away - Bright Star
Men Without Cause - To Life - Easy Street
Morgan Wild Project - Submersion - Buzz
Jody Finch - jack Your Big Booty - Tenya
UR - Waveform - UR
Lost Entity - Annihilator  - Nu Groove
Soofle - nouvaeu ep - Fnac
Techno White House - A Thousand Points Of Light - Oneida
Human League - Hard Times
Shiver Vol 2 - Shiver
Laurent Garnier - Wake Up - Fnac
Cajmere - Dreaming ep - Cajual
Black Dog - Virtual - Black Dog
Anthony Rother - Sex with the Machines - kanzleramt

Enjoy

P


----------



## kakuma (Oct 24, 2005)

http://waxdj.com/djs/614/

nintendo junglism

it's a bit crazy

no tracklisting as yet.....


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 25, 2005)

*October Mix 2005*







Right click here to download.

Cheers


----------



## topaz (Oct 28, 2005)

another!!

TRIPLE Ms MIX
01. Pendululm - No One Knows [?]
02. Muffler - The Iron Tune [Sighco Dub]
03. Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Breakdown [Technique]
04. Total Science - Going In Circles (AI Remix) [CIA]
05. Chase & Status - Duppy Man [Breakbeat Kaos]
06. Prodigy - Voodoo People (Pendulum Remix) [XL]
07. Chase & Status - Tenne Tonne [Hardware]
08. Concord Dawn - Raining Blood (Special Edit)
09. M.I.S.T - Outerspace [Soul:R]
10. John B - Remember Tonight [Beta]
11. State Of Mind - Mind Slicer [31 Records]
12. Counterstrike - Body Bag [Obscene]
13. Chase & Status - Barbarians (Prolix Remix) [Hardware]
14. Counterstrike & Sunchase - Nemesis [Revolution]
15. Heist - Suberbia (Rough Cut Remix) [Co Lab]
16. Gyromite & Subsonic - Remember [Cymbalism]
17. Donny - Medievil Beating [Mindrush]
18. Stakka - Get Em' Up [Cargo]
19. Donny - Irreversable [Dub]

MY MIX
Shy FX & T Power - Feelings (SBOY001)
DJ Optiv - Draw Breath (CITRUS019)
Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up [Subfocus RMX] (XLT219DJ1)
Diode - Universe [Unsigned Dub]
Sweed & Youthman - Crashin (Future Prophecies RMX) (HAZE003)
Cybin - Desert Storm (LOC009)
Visionary - Tell The People (HUS006)
State of Mind - Real McCoy (CIA027)
Heist & Rizla - Overrun (STEP006)
Visionary - You Can't Surrender (LD001)
Roughcut - Wicked Sound (BRUK001)



http://archive.dnbradio.com/liveset...RADIO.COM_20051025_1756_-_Fireworks_Rock!.mp3


----------



## dweller (Oct 31, 2005)

*folking hell*

Hi here is my first mix using dj software, 

folking hell - stream - good speed - embedded media player

folking hell - direct link to mp3 right click and save

38 minutes long this is effing brilliant 
a live inspired spontaneous mix, 
download it, it's a keeper.
will especially be of interest to boffiny resonance fm 
listeners, coz it's that kind of thing , but better

ween - stacey
arbol - son todas putas
ween - belvedine
cosmic cretins - reggae junkie jew
duncan browne - in a mist
ewan macoll - van dieman's land
mae west - a guy what takes his time
pierre henry - breath
rhythm and sound - mash down version
simon finn - jerusalem
stereolab - soup groove #1
television personalities - seasons in the sun
ween - boys club
ween - tuffy mufffy
the drum club - u make me feel so good
vashti bunyan - against the sky


----------



## magneze (Nov 1, 2005)

topaz said:
			
		

> another!!
> ...
> http://archive.dnbradio.com/liveset...RADIO.COM_20051025_1756_-_Fireworks_Rock!.mp3


This link seems to be dead now...


----------



## Skim (Nov 1, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> dirty black discoteque - tube jerk




Now _there's_ a tune


----------



## topaz (Nov 1, 2005)

Magneze said:
			
		

> This link seems to be dead now...



thanks for telling me, will upload this to www.mixesonline.org/site later on   there's quite a few quality mixes there from other dnb heads too..


----------



## Blunders500 (Nov 3, 2005)

Apathy said:
			
		

> 5 mixes i did...
> 
> first is a cheesy hands in the air rave/house mix..
> 
> ...




All i can say is that these bring back some good memories

good work fella


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Nov 3, 2005)

Apathy said:
			
		

> here is a old skool breakbeat mix...
> 
> www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iankbreakbeat.mp3



Look you, I'm supposed to be cleaning the kitchen not dancing round it


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 3, 2005)

hello gorgeous 

fancy coming round and dancing in my kitchen?


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Nov 3, 2005)

Spanky my darlin dancing round your kitchen is 2nd on my list of things to do, the 1st involves doing things with you around your kitchen too and you know I don't cook so it ain't that. . .   

Talking of food related things. . .oooh Bug Kann & Plastic Jam


----------



## foo (Nov 3, 2005)

'ello girls!

any room for a big bottomed gal in that there kitchen...  

i've only got fozzie's mix from this thread <rubs hands> looks like there's some good ones to get.  

unix - you and i should make and put the 'fenland mix' on this thread for everyone's aural delight.....whaddyareckon?


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 3, 2005)

always room for the fooster


----------



## Apathy (Nov 3, 2005)

check me out, got all the ladies hypnotized and getting up to get down again   

cheers blunders500 and unix, glad you liked


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Nov 4, 2005)

@ Apathy

<swoons>   

Hey foo, we could get fen_boy involved for some real flathead authenticity, he can DJ you know


----------



## foo (Nov 4, 2005)

heh, i can just see it...

fen_boy and the Manea All Stars


----------



## Skim (Nov 4, 2005)

*November mix*

Another mix, a hip-hop/slightly grimy/jungle affair 

November mix


----------



## topaz (Nov 4, 2005)

Johnny L - Joe (MRL003)
Shimon - Jazz Freak (RAMM55)
State of Mind - Mind Slicer (31R030)
Kaos, Karl K & Jae Kennedy - Miami Vice (HBT009)
Counterstrike & Sunchase - Nemesis (REVREC004)
Crystal Clear & Codebreaker - 2 Tone Sound (RPG012)
Total Science - Sky Burning VIP (REBOU002)
Nero - Ragga Puffin (REFORM020)
Potential Bad Boy & MC Fats - Girlz (RPG014)
?? - Babylon Boy (SHOUT008)
Mav vs Autumn - Ocean Phantom (FOKUZLTD007)
Young Ax - Midnight Sun (SAN020)
Duo Infernale - Infernal Dub (TYME033)
Shy FX & T Power - On The Run (SBOYLP01)
Benny Page - Dub Room (CUZ008)
Soul Drop - Stingray (KEYNOTE003)
Prodigy - Voodoo People [Pendulum RMX] (XLT219DJ1)
State of Mind - Different Strokes (BCP007LP)
Vital Elements vs Terry T - The Future [Vital Elements RMX](NNEG009)
Visionary - Tell The People (HUS006)
Hell - Summertime (DRT001)
Cybin - Desert Storm (LOC009)
DJ Optiv - Draw Breath (CITRUS019)

download it here - probably only up for a couple of days tho - till i get it online on the other site


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2005)

topaz said:
			
		

> download it here - probably only up for a couple of days tho - till i get it online on the other site



nice one
that was a wicked show, what i caught of it anyways   
all of it downloading now   
ta luv


----------



## topaz (Nov 4, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nice one
> that was a wicked show, what i caught of it anyways
> all of it downloading now
> ta luv



mwah!!


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 5, 2005)

topaz said:
			
		

> Johnny L - Joe (MRL003)
> Shimon - Jazz Freak (RAMM55)
> State of Mind - Mind Slicer (31R030)
> Kaos, Karl K & Jae Kennedy - Miami Vice (HBT009)
> ...




This is my favourite so far . Was it this weeks set ?


----------



## topaz (Nov 5, 2005)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> This is my favourite so far . Was it this weeks set ?



 thanks, nothing like a little feedback to confirm why you're wasting all that cash on vinyl and equipment, really appreciated, yes it was this weeks


----------



## Moggy (Nov 5, 2005)

Vinyl is never a waste of cash!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 5, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Another mix, a hip-hop/slightly grimy/jungle affair


Skim - Landstrumm is playing live in E & C in December - I'll PM you the details if you're interested


----------



## topaz (Nov 5, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Vinyl is never a waste of cash!



wait till u actually seeeeee how much vinyl i've got


----------



## Moggy (Nov 5, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Skim - Landstrumm is playing live in E & C in December - I'll PM you the details if you're interested



Can you PM me the details too/stick up a thread??


----------



## tendril (Nov 6, 2005)

*Big fish, little fish, cardboard box*







download page 

Tracklist:

2 bad mice - 2 bad mice
Hold it down (remix) - 2 bad mice
Hold it down - 2 bad mice
Bombscare (remix) - 2 bad mice
Blatent's theme - DJ Blatent & The Master Programmer
DJ Business - Mystery Man
Don't Go (kicks like a mule) - Awesome 3
Rabbit city*001
Hardcore Heaven (heaven mix) - DJ Seduction
Visions of Rage - Dragon Fly
Rabbit City*003
Free & Equal (leftfield tribal mix) - I.C.P
We are I.E. - Lennie Dee Ice
Dream Finder - Sound Corp.
Lock up - Zero B
Lord of the null lines - Hyper-on Experience
Worries in the dance - Vinyl Junkie and Dope
Captain of my ship (ellis d remix) - Ratpack
Far out - Sonz of a loop da loop era


enjoy you ravers!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 7, 2005)

Great mix tendril... I'm listening to this at half six in the morning and it's making me feel like taking a pill! I've gotta go to work man


----------



## topaz (Nov 7, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> download page
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> ...



on the d/l at the moment, this stuff always helps me get on with the housework!! cheers!!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, cos I don't read proper I downloaded Housebreakin' instead of ye old skoole mix, but not complaining cos it's way kewl...as are Skim and Topaz' latest too...

Only problem I've got is that I'm almost at the point I need to clear some space on the iPod cos it's got about 35 odd mixes on it...nearly 2 days worth!!

PS - Spot on Old Skool mix...bigger grin than ever now...


----------



## tendril (Nov 8, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> PS - Spot on Old Skool mix...bigger grin than ever now...



Cheers


----------



## hiccup (Nov 8, 2005)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> Right click here to download.
> 
> Cheers



Listened to this on the way to work this morning, really good stuff. 

Hadn't heard that Jose Nunez tune before. It's rooooode


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 8, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> download page
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy you ravers!



Really liking this one.


----------



## Skim (Nov 8, 2005)

*Tracklistings for my mixes*

I haven't finished my website yet, but I have finished the links page, where I have put up the tracklistings for the mixes I've been doing, along with links to artists/labels.


----------



## tendril (Nov 9, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> I haven't finished my website yet, but I have finished the links page, where I have put up the tracklistings for the mixes I've been doing, along with links to artists/labels.



here's one that works 

links page


----------



## Gee (Nov 9, 2005)

Great mix Tendril, how about an 89 mix next time?


----------



## topaz (Nov 9, 2005)

Greg Packer & MC Assasin - Landslide (JF005)
Rebound Vol 1 - Dubplate Sound (REBOU001)
Visionary - You Can't Surrender (LD001)
Contour - Come Tomorrow (JF004)
Visionary - Stand Up (HZN005)
Damien Marley vs Unknown - Original Jamrock (DUBROCK001)
Visionary - Rockers Rock ft Caddy Cad (HZN005)
Pascal - Johnny [BC RMX] (TPR12046)
DJ Spyder - Make Some Noise (TECO008)
Temper D & K Fire - Damn Hoover (G2012)
Aquasky - What's Down Low [Assasin RMX](BLKN001)
Gyromite & Subsonic - Remember (CYMB003)
DJ Samurai - Be Mine (FQY020)
Future Prophecies - Concrete Combat (MSXEP37)
Matrix vs Futurebound - Strength 2 Strength (MTRRVPR001)
John B vs Freestylers - Boom Blast [John B RMX](ATG010R)
Calyx - Are You Ready (SHADOW176)
K Step - Punk Rock Is Dead (INF003)
Counterstrike - Ghost (REVREC004)
Kaos, Karl K & Jae Kennedy - Miami Vice (HBT009)
Sweed & Youthman - Crashin [Future Prophecies RMX](HAZE003)
D-Region - The Terminators Theme (NAME005)
Subfocus - Juno (RAMM57)
Ill Skillz - The Beat (ILL005)

http://archive.dnbradio.com/liveset....COM_20051108_1755_-_one_girl_and_her_dog.mp3


----------



## ddraig (Nov 9, 2005)

just finished downloading it
ta!


----------



## topaz (Nov 9, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> just finished downloading it
> ta!



i love u lot!!!!!!!!


----------



## tendril (Nov 9, 2005)

Gee said:
			
		

> Great mix Tendril, how about an 89 mix next time?



don't have the tunes, sorry. That one is about as far back as it goes.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 9, 2005)

topaz said:
			
		

> Greg Packer & MC Assasin - Landslide (JF005)
> Rebound Vol 1 - Dubplate Sound (REBOU001)
> Visionary - You Can't Surrender (LD001)
> Contour - Come Tomorrow (JF004)
> ...




Wicked   

Had to bugger off for the end of your set, came back briefly to hear the terminator 2 theme blaring out. was like 'what the hell is THIS?!', its fab!


----------



## Skim (Nov 9, 2005)

tendril said:
			
		

> here's one that works
> 
> links page




.html!

Well spotted


----------



## xes (Nov 9, 2005)

It's not me,but I just uploaded this set by wojti

It's a corking acid set 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5GC73W7F 

Only 25 downloads available,cos I'm a skank and loaded it on that site.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I'm having one of them. Cheers.  

(I'll be waiting till tomorrow to listen to it though. Apparently some people have to work.)


----------



## xes (Nov 10, 2005)

instead of c+ping all the links,I'll just post a link to the thread I starte da while back
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=131064
loads of techno


----------



## Dubversion (Nov 11, 2005)

i know this is wanky, but i just got a message on soulseek asking if i was THAT 'dubversion' who did the Dubversion Meets The Urban75 Crew At Unsound mix. cos they loved it.

which made me feel all proud. fuck knows where they got it from


----------



## topaz (Nov 12, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i know this is wanky, but i just got a message on soulseek asking if i was THAT 'dubversion' who did the Dubversion Meets The Urban75 Crew At Unsound mix. cos they loved it.
> 
> which made me feel all proud. fuck knows where they got it from



 makes ya feel all warm inside doesn't it....pleased for ya


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 13, 2005)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Listened to this on the way to work this morning, really good stuff.
> 
> Hadn't heard that Jose Nunez tune before. It's rooooode


 cheers hiccup, glad you liked it


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 14, 2005)

Topaz...is Gyromite & Subsonic - Remember (CYMB003) still available on vinyl? I love the original BT tune and this is a fantastic remix...brilliant counterpoint between that fragile (and very sexy) vocal and the glass and steel of the synth lines...top tune...


----------



## topaz (Nov 14, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Topaz...is Gyromite & Subsonic - Remember (CYMB003) still available on vinyl? I love the original BT tune and this is a fantastic remix...brilliant counterpoint between that fragile (and very sexy) vocal and the glass and steel of the synth lines...top tune...



i just checked with www.chemical-records.co.uk and they've got it in there, it's newish - and ur right, it's a top tune, the cymbalism label is one to watch, i've got all their releases so far, all top tunes


----------



## Moggy (Nov 14, 2005)

Indeed, that is a very   tune.


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2005)

New mix. All new tunes, apart from the last. 

Tracklisting:

   1. Marko Nastic - And she was dancing in the rain - Adult
   2. Icarus - Changes - Jericho
   3. David Pereira - Arnoldo (End-Jy Remix) - Corachi
   4. Dirty Bass & Antonio Lugo - Souls on fire - Dirty Bass
   5. Broken Heros - Nuw Gruuve - Bodyshock
   6. Eric Sneo - Walk the bass - Neuroshocked
   7. DAVE the Drummer & Pattrix - Headcorn - Apex
   8. Jonny Smart - Dicky Mint - More Punk than funk
   9. Masmada - Eternal Bliss (Andy Farley Remix) - Brain Damage
  10. Narc - Mashed (Sam Townsend & Chris Impact Remix) - Operation 9
  11. Pete Wardman & Ryan Fisher - Drop It - ProActive
  12. Karim - Body Groove - Do Not Bend
  13. KY Jelly Babies - Access Denied - White

Download (68.9Mb) 

I also have one of those new fangled podcast feeds here. 

 Enjoy.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2005)

Good work!!

Good to meet you Sat nite BTW


----------



## magneze (Nov 16, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Good work!!
> 
> Good to meet you Sat nite BTW


 Good to meet you too.

This one's more techno-y. Sort of.


----------



## electroplated (Nov 16, 2005)

*the set i mighta played....*

had my holiday plans not clashed with claiming that HouseBreakin' set....  

here's one i prepared earlier   

download 

tracklist 

enjoy


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 16, 2005)

Woohoo! Another Electroplated set!


----------



## evasion (Nov 16, 2005)

*evasion :: electro-shock*

here's a mix for you to enjoy....

check it out @ http://gspmagazine.com/html/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=getit&lid=149

“U want the track list?”

N-Gels ft. Estella Deganges - "I'm on Fire" - Positive 
Full Blown - "Some Kinda Freak" (Ingrosso rmx) - Size X 
Deep Dish - "Say Hello" (Angello & Ingrosso rmx) - Badabing 
Tony Senghore - "Peace" (Ingrosso rmx)- Executive Ltd. 
Olav Basoski - "Waterman" - Alphabet City 
Antoine Clamaran - "Let's Get Together" - Cyber 
Danny S. - "Ain't Gonna Change" - C2 trax 
Bryan Cox ft. Dutch - "Tell'em I'm Good" - Elixir 
Dj Antione - "All We Need" - Tinted 
JC Sindress - "Out of Office (What?)" - Full House 
Philippe B. - "Can You Feel It?" - Paintball 
Jerry Ropero and Denis The Menace - "Coracao (Axwell rmx)" - Nero 
Dave Armstrong & Redroche - "Love Has Gone" - Eyezcream 
Vince J - "Highway Ep" - B&G 
Robbie Rivera - "One Eye Shut" - 24/7 
Arcade Mode - "Your Love" - Joia 
Roman Flugel- "Geht's Noch (Angello rmx)" - Superstar 
Dj Flex - "Hardware" – Executive

Feel free to drop me a line... info@theevasion.com

Thanx and enjoy “FREE MUSIC”


----------



## magneze (Nov 17, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> had my holiday plans not clashed with claiming that HouseBreakin' set....
> 
> here's one i prepared earlier
> 
> ...


Excellent again!


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2005)

electroplated said:
			
		

> had my holiday plans not clashed with claiming that HouseBreakin' set....
> 
> here's one i prepared earlier
> 
> ...



K_S Listening to the mix:


----------



## electroplated (Nov 17, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> K_S Listening to the mix:



LOL!   

it's all a bit messy and angry this one cos I made when i was off work ill and was looking more like this =>   

but now I'm


----------



## Edcase (Nov 17, 2005)

*A mix wot I done*

Here's a breaks mix I recorded on tuesday. There's some old classics in there, some dodgy bootlegs, and some less cheesy 'proper' breaks in the middle. I don't usually go for this sort of thing- I'm more into my noodly progressive stuff at the moment- so enjopy it while it lasts!   

EAT THIS 

Tracklisting:

1.   Aquasky- Hypaspace
2.   Dunproofin- Spin Spin Sean Paul's Burnin'
3.   Foxy Push- Electroconnected
4.   Kraymon- Jack Me Off
5.   The Grid- Swamp Thing
6.   Rockwell feat. Michael Jackson- Somebody's Watching Me
7.   Sharam Jay- Feel Nobody
8.   Technotronic- Pump up the Jam (2005 remix)
9.   Splitloop- Klaxx
10. Pole Folder- Salvation on Slavery Sins (Nick Muir remix)
11. DJ Emerson & DJ Mahatma- Underground Funk (Tomcraft mix)
12. DJ Fixx- Come Correct
13. Fischerspooner- Emerge (Dave Clarke remix)
14. Spoiled & Zigo
15. The Prodigy- Megamix

Let me know what you reckon!

Cheers
Ed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2005)

finally getting round to listening to that ed - lovin' it so far


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2005)

think it could do with some spinbacks or something, something to add a bit more oomph


----------



## top_biller (Nov 22, 2005)

*A little bit of H 'n' B....*

Finally got a couple of mixes uploaded, firstly some house and breaks stylings:

Nobody Move, Nobody Gets Hurt 

Tracklisting:

*Alex Neri - Club Element
Soundset - Everyday (Elektro-Me! Dub)
Sebastian Ingrosso - Body Beat (Steve Angello Remix)
Granite & Phunk - My Heart (Seamus Haji Remix)
LnM - Everywhere (Dylan Rhymes Remix)
House Mafia - Zombie
Jan Fransisco meets Joseph Armani - Infatuation
Meat Katie & Elite Force - The Fabulous Mint 400
Mirabeau - Brass Disk (Seamus Haji Remix)
Full Intention - Musique
Unknown - Killer Fly
Steve Angello - Acid
Technotronic - Pump Up The Jam (D.O.N.S Remix)
Mr Ratty - Rat Decor*

.....and some good old fashioned jungle bizznizz:

Maximum Boost 

Tracklisting:

*Rock The Funky Beat Intro
Prisoners Of Technology - Battle Master
Roni Size - Strictly Social
DJ Die - Jitta Bug
Shimon & Andy C - Nightflight
Dope Skillz - Pink Panther
Unknown - Step Correct
DJ Die - Clear Skyz
DJ Spice - Dynamite
Adam F - Metropolis (Doc Scott Remix)
Ram Trilogy - Mindscan (Ed Rush & Optical Remix)
Dylan & Facs - Ceptor
Sugizo - The Cage (Source Direct Remix)
Shy FX - Bambaataa
Roni Size - Western
Mampi Swift - A Touch Of J
P-Funk - Serious Sounds
Marky & XRS - LK (Instrumental)*

Enjoy...

TB


----------



## placid (Nov 23, 2005)

*Nuvva one for ya*

Click here

I'm sure you already know by now, but this is NOT a zip file so dont try to unzip it, just rename it and it will work fine.

Recorded in one hit

2 technics
1 mixer
5 Beers

List

Tippy Tappy Bollocks 3
Orbital - Fahrenheit 3D3
Pequena Hablana - Pick in up Transmissions
Logic - The Final Frontier
The Wizard and the Prince - The Wiz is a Genius
KC Flightt - Summer Madness
Aphrodisiac - Song of the Siren
Nebula - Nebula 1
Liberty City - If you really Love SOmeone
Future Sound of London - Pulse Ep
4 Play - Nastiness
Hallelujah
A guy called Gerald - Voodoo ray
Tribal Village - The Tribal Ep
Paul Rutherford - Get real
Truth - Open your eyes
Orb - Blue Room
kevin Saunderson - the sound
Peter Black - How Far i go
Theo Parish / carl craig - falling up
E dancer - feel the mood
Three generations - Get it off
Kenny Larkin - Pod ep
Exodus - Together Forever

Enjoy

p


----------



## top_biller (Nov 24, 2005)

*Beats And Rhymes*

Here's another couple uploaded last night:

A few more J.U.N.G.L.E tings a-gwan in this mix which gets gets all misty eyed and reaches as far back as Omni Trio at one point, strictly for the OJ's:

Run It Red 

Trackisting:

*DJ Die - Autumn (Dillinja Remix) (Intro)
Remarc - RIP (DJ Hype Remix)
Mask - Splurt
Splash Collective - Rebels (Remix)
DJ Die - Drop Bear
Vinyl Syndicate - Dubplate Pressure
DJ Brockie - Represent
Scorpio - Li Li
DJ Die - Special Treat
Conquering Lion - Code Red
Firefox & 4-Tree - Warning
Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Rollin Mix)
Aphrodite - Bomber
Boymerang - Still
Marcus Intalex - How You Make Me Feel
Ed Rush & Optical - Funktion
Shy FX - Funksta*

...and here's some straight up hip hop from both sides of the Atlantic:

The Up North Trip 

Tracklisting:

*Intro
Infinite Potential - I Excel
Kamanchi Sly - The Catalyst
Gang Starr - Full Clip
Unknown Bootleg
Das EFX - Real Hip Hop
Dead Prez - Hip Hop
Black Moon - Who Got The Props
Master Ace & Biz Markie - Me & The Biz
Masta Ace - Born To Roll
Lords Of Rap - MC Average
Busta Rhymes - Pass The Courvoisier
Ice Cube - You Can Do It
Nextmen Feat. Rodney P, Dynamite MC & Cutty Ranks - Firewalking
Unknown - Blue On Blue
The Roots - Don't Say Nothin'
Rahzel - All I Know
Kamanchi Sly - Lets Stay Together
Aceylone - Gimme Five Feet
The Planets - Essence
A Tribe Called Quest - The Hop
A-Team - We Like Breakbeats
N.O.R.E - Superthug
Funkmaster Flex - 6 Million Ways To Die
Brand Nubian - Punks Jump Up To Get Beat Down
Souls Of Mischief - 93 Til Infinity*

Hope you like 'em.

TB


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2005)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Here's another couple uploaded last night:
> 
> A few more J.U.N.G.L.E tings a-gwan in this mix which gets gets all misty eyed and reaches as far back as Omni Trio at one point, strictly for the OJ's:
> 
> ...



got the jungle one on now mate, lovin it
i still play the rebels when i get to go out   
downloading the other one now, nice site that mixdepot, interesting

cheers


----------



## top_biller (Nov 24, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> got the jungle one on now mate, lovin it
> i still play the rebels when i get to go out
> downloading the other one now, nice site that mixdepot, interesting
> 
> cheers



Nice one, cheers mate. There's another jungle one linked a couple of posts up as well, or you can access it from the Mixdepot page.

Yeh, I'm liking the site. It's a only a couple of quid a month and it's unlimited downloads and has some nice features. Hoping to get quite a few up there in the coming weeks!

"Engage the rebels.....". Never fails.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 24, 2005)

Mr Biller...here's another downloader apreciating your mixology, and mixdepot is a bit good !

Keep it up!


----------



## top_biller (Nov 26, 2005)

*House Music All Night Long*

Here are a couple more mixes fresh from the vaults, keeping it on more of a 4/4 tip first up is this electro house session recorded last weekend:

Bugging Out

Tracklisting:

*Pryda - The Gift
Warren G - Make It Do What It Do (Sharam Jey Vocal Mix)
Tognarelli & Tomei - Everyday (Electro-Me! Dub)
Gabrielle D'Andrea & Andy Funk - First Class (Sandy Wilhem Remix)
Marcella & Leo Moreno - Solar
Star Rouge - Show Me
Jan Francisco Meets Joseph Armani - Infatuation (Remix)
Dr Kucho - Challenge For Sark
Deepgroove - Break Of Dawn
Pryda - Aftermath
Sikk - My Washing Machine
Porno v Hannah Jones - Time 2 Move (Marascia Electro Mix)
Digitalism - Zdarlight
* 

...and some no nonsense upfront house tracks from this summer with a couple of classics in the mix too.

Remain Calm 

Tracklisting:

*White Label - This Is Only A Test
Disco Darlings - Light Up My Love
Joey Negro - Make A Move On Me
Syke 'n' Sugarstarr - Release Your Mind (Beep-Bop Mix)
Dr Kucho - Lies To Yourself
Blaze - Precious Love (Future 3000 Instrumental)
Martin Solveig - Rocking Music
Crystal Company - Shock The Beat (Korovin Mix)
Deepgroove - Break Of Dawn
Hoxton Whores - Why Wait For The Weekend
CJ Bolland - Sugar Is Sweeter
Southside Hustlers - Right Before My Eyes (Mark Knight & MTV Re-edit)
Porno v Hannah Jones - Time To Move (Marascia Electro Mix)* 

Apologies for a couple of tracks being repeated on both mixes, memory ain't what it used to be. Hope you enjoy them.

TB


----------



## top_biller (Nov 27, 2005)

*Hot Off The Press*

Seeing as I've posted up a load of old mixes I thought I'd better put together a new one. Here it is, mixed yesterday. It's a bit rough around the edges in places, but the music's all quality. And yes, that is _the_ West End Girls...

Here it is:

Feel The Future 

Tracklisting:

*S.C - West End Girls (Dino Lenny & Rob Aker Remix)
Gorillaz - Dirty Harry (Jon Carter Remix)
Akabu - Phuture Bound (Medusa Mix)
Quentin Harris - Lets Be Young
Offshore Funk - Mega Bit Me (Spirit Catcher Way Of Life Mix)
Freeland - Heel & Toe (Adam Freeland Remix)
Rex The Dog - Prototype
Cut Copy - Going Nowhere (Digitalism Remix)
Suicide Sports Club - I Don't Know (King Unique Vocal Mix)
Aquasky & Meat Katie - Overneath
Dylan Rhymes - Salty
Rulers Of The Deep - Last Survivor (Buick Project Remix)
Plump DJs - Electric Disco
Etienne De Crecy - Someone Like You (Benny Bennassi Fast Track Vocal Remix)* 

Best served loud.

TB


----------



## topaz (Nov 30, 2005)

i enjoyed this one... little bit of a mixture but it all worked nicely 

Noisia - The Tide (VSN001)
Black Sun Empire - Porcelain (OBSE005)
Blame - Red Alert (720NU020)
Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Killa DJ (BBK013)
Subfocus - Frozen Solid (RAMM57)
State of Mind - Sunking (CIA026)
Konflict - Messiah [Spor RMX](RH65)
John B vs. NIN - Closer Remix (ROCKGOD001)
Origin Unknown - Truly One remix Pt.1 (RAMM38)
Shout Vol 3 - Morning Light (SHOUT003)
Audio Unit - Demon Child (TOV72)
NJC - Lose It (CHANEL9621)
Portugal - Entity (ICOM036)
Muffler - 24 Bronze Horse (TOV71)
State of Mind - Mind Slicer (31R030)
Logistics - Kaleidoscope (NHS81)
SKC & Bratwa - Time Is Now (NHS98)
High Contrast - Days Go By (CONTRAST001)
? - Lock Up (CAR010)
187 Lockdown - Gunman (43966)
Aries & Division One - Crazy (LDR002)
Visionary - In The Dancehall (OP007)
Rebound Volume 3 - Voice Activated (REBOU003)
Crystal Clear & Code:Breaker - 2 Tone Sound ft. Dave Boomah (RPG012)
Fresh - Twister (RAMM53)

http://www.dnbradio.com/dl.php?file=livesets/Topaz_LIVE_on_DNBRADIO.COM_20051129_1751_-_MishMash.mp3


----------



## Moggy (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't seem to right click -> save as on that link Topaz...


----------



## topaz (Nov 30, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Can't seem to right click -> save as on that link Topaz...



dunno moggy    worked ok for me? here's the main feed page, maybe it'll do it from there better   

http://feeds.feedburner.com/DnbradioArchive

was a good mix too,.. when i downloaded it and listened after it did that buffering crap on me, hope it's not the same for you lot


----------



## magneze (Nov 30, 2005)

It is a good mix. Just finished listening.


----------



## Moggy (Nov 30, 2005)

Still don't seem to be able to download it from there either, just asks if i want to save it as 'dl.php'


----------



## topaz (Nov 30, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Still don't seem to be able to download it from there either, just asks if i want to save it as 'dl.php'



try this?

http://www.podcast.net/show/51423


----------



## Moggy (Nov 30, 2005)

Nope, won't let you save anything from that 'play' link (apart from the image of the play button)


----------



## magneze (Nov 30, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Nope, won't let you save anything from that 'play' link (apart from the image of the play button)


If you just click on it then it'll download to a temporary area and play in your media player. Once you've done that, look in your temporary area (different for IE & Firefox) and move it from there. That's what I had to do!


----------



## Moggy (Nov 30, 2005)

I've looked for my 'temporary' area for Firefox loads of times but can never find it! Where is it then??

EDIT: All of a sudden when i clicked on it this time it asked where i wanted it saved, so its all sorted!


----------



## Wintermute (Dec 1, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I've looked for my 'temporary' area for Firefox loads of times but can never find it! Where is it then??
> 
> EDIT: All of a sudden when i clicked on it this time it asked where i wanted it saved, so its all sorted!




Go into Tools -> Options and click the 'Downloads' tab. You can specify a folder for it to save all downloads to, or tell it to ask you where to save each time.


----------



## Moggy (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, i have it set to ask me where i want everything saved and it does, BUT it doesn't ask where it wants me to have temporary stuff saved to, i.e. if i click on an mp3 link rather than right clicking -> save as...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 2, 2005)

Couple of newish acid techno mixes.

EDITED LATER - ignore these now. the likns don't work until someone re-uploads them.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GTR7C2MR   - Chris Liberator

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HFOYOQUZ   - D.A.V.E the Drummer


----------



## jrj2020 (Dec 3, 2005)

heres a couple of mixes i put in another thread which i really like... both heavy drum and bass 

Pendulum & Evol Intent on Pyroradio.com

Panacea & Cativo on FM4 - The Dogs Bollocks (i love love LOVE this mix, and you should too )


----------



## Skim (Dec 3, 2005)

*December mix*

This month's mix is ready... more of a booty-shaking affair than usual 







http://www.kimfm.net/index.html

Or right-click here to download...

http://www.kimfm.net/downloads/kimfmdecembermix05.mp3


----------



## lunatrick (Dec 3, 2005)

I'ved tried trawling through the first two or three pages of 36, does urban75 have an mp3 stash? or do I need to get myself an account somewhere? have mix that is ready to go..............I work with computers - bit sad really, but seem to have a mental blockage with this topic..........


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2005)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> I'ved tried trawling through the first two or three pages of 36, does urban75 have an mp3 stash? or do I need to get myself an account somewhere? have mix that is ready to go..............I work with computers - bit sad really, but seem to have a mental blockage with this topic..........



no mp3 stash mate
get an account, upload it and then put the link to the file on here


----------



## rorymac (Dec 3, 2005)

jrj2020 said:
			
		

> Panacea & Cativo on FM4 - The Dogs Bollocks (i love love LOVE this mix, and you should too )



Well I like it lots to be fair


----------



## jrj2020 (Dec 4, 2005)

rorymac said:
			
		

> Well I like it lots to be fair


 glad to hear it! you might also like this then 
*
Noisia DOA Promo Mix:

01. Noisia - The Tide [Vision]
02. Noisia - Brainstitch [Shogun Audio]
03. Noisia & Phace - The Feed
04. Noisia & BSE - Hideous [BSE]
05. Phace - Open your eyes [Subtitles]
06. Skynet - Carbon Shock (Noisia Remix) [Sudden Def]
07. Mayhem & Noisia - Moonway Renegade [???]
08. Black sun empire - Bitemark
09. Noisia & Phace - Thrillseeker
10. Mayhem & Noisia feat. MC Verse - Choke
11. Photek - Ni Ten Ichi Ryu (TeeBee Remix) [???]
12. Noisia - Concussion [Vision]*

Theres also a really really good evol intent mix live from rotterdam nighttown April 05, but i can only find one link for it and it doesnt work  I got sent it through MSN and ive got nowhere to upload it


----------



## xes (Dec 4, 2005)

jrj2020 said:
			
		

> Theres also a really really good evol intent mix live from rotterdam nighttown April 05, but i can only find one link for it and it doesnt work  I got sent it through MSN and ive got nowhere to upload it


www.megaupload.com should be able to help ye


----------



## jrj2020 (Dec 4, 2005)

Alright alright, I couldn't resist adding a few more mixes... more heavy DnB im afraid. Its just what im loving at present!


Dj Autopsy (aka Autokill) - Existence Of Decay

Cativo Assimilation Mix 2005

Gridlok & Mc Rymetyme live @ Dredzone 2004

Tech Itch @ Engage 6.12.04

Dylan & Tech Itch @ Coronet 2003 (quite quiet)

Teebee DOA Mix

Dj Autopsy (aka Autokill) - Nothing But Evol 

Upbeats DOA Promo Mix

I hope some people like them


----------



## lunatrick (Dec 4, 2005)

*holodeck techno mix*

Hi there,

              Finally got around to uploading a mix I've done recently....the idea was to showcase the kind of sound we play in the hololdeck main room...so it's a little diverse but i think it works....anyway see what you think :-

tracklist :-

1.  Eric Sneo - Tanz de familie (dave the drummer mix)
2.  Cari Lekebusch - Ladies roll
3.  Bodie - After dinner hint
4.  Dave the Drummer and Patrix - Headcorn
5.  Cirez D - Control freak
6.  Marco Baliey & Redhead - Eye of the Dragon
7.  Dj Ant - The tempest side a
8.  Marco Bailey - Kract
9.  Boriqua Tribez - Feugo (Cave remix)
10. Test 20
11. Marco Lenzi and Anderson Noise - Augusta
12. Dirty Bass - Black Hour
13. Asem Shama & Axel Bartsch - Creepshow

download here :-
http://www.djmixtape.net/?page=mixinfo&mixid=239

any feedback welcome!


----------



## Moggy (Dec 4, 2005)

Oooooh, some tasty looking bass antic jrj2020 

And definitely like the look of that tracklisting lunatrick   

Everythings downloading now


----------



## lunatrick (Dec 4, 2005)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Oooooh, some tasty looking bass antic jrj2020
> 
> And definitely like the look of that tracklisting lunatrick
> 
> Everythings downloading now




safe enjoy........


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 6, 2005)

top_biller said:
			
		

> *
> Jan Francisco Meets Joseph Armani - Infatuation (Remix)
> 
> Pryda - Aftermath
> ...




How good are these tunes, PHAT !


----------



## xes (Dec 6, 2005)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Finally got around to uploading a mix I've done recently....the idea was to showcase the kind of sound we play in the hololdeck main room...so it's a little diverse but i think it works....anyway see what you think :-
> 
> ...


Did you post this on blackout audio? If so,I downloaded it last night,and I like it  Nice mix with some pumping tunes,thanks.


----------



## top_biller (Dec 6, 2005)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> How good are these tunes, PHAT !



Yeh, they rock don't they. I've been playing Infatuation out for ages, the bassline just rolls. The Pryda tune is a real grower, gets better with every listen. The production on it is wicked too. It's actually by an artist that was recently at number one with a very different (and very shit) commercial track, the clue is in the name....


----------



## magneze (Dec 6, 2005)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> Finally got around to uploading a mix I've done recently....the idea was to showcase the kind of sound we play in the hololdeck main room...so it's a little diverse but i think it works....anyway see what you think :-
> 
> ...


Good mix - really enjoyed it. Nice selection of tunes, got 1/2 of them meself! 

Next up ... Skim's mix ...


----------



## lunatrick (Dec 6, 2005)

xes said:
			
		

> Did you post this on blackout audio? If so,I downloaded it last night,and I like it  Nice mix with some pumping tunes,thanks.



yep I put it up on blackout - cool - glad you enjoyed it.....


----------



## placid (Dec 7, 2005)

*Deep House  (spiked)*

Click here for mix..(please note, this is not a zip file, it will not unzip) please just d/l it to your hard disk and rename it to something.mp3

Jus thought i'd chuck together some new bits..well new to me anyway....

Hope you enjoy

192kbps  Approx 90mb

Tracklist

Ame - Mifune - Sonar Kollective
Nick Sole - Minimal Summer - Mojuba
Gosub - Low Volume Lovers - Frustrated Funk
Dennis Ferrer - Son of Raw - Ibadan
Booka Shade - Momento - Get Physical
Acid Burns Misspress
Theo Parrish - Falling Down (cc mix) 
Kerri Chandler - Bar a Thym - Nite Grooves
Isoul8 - How i Feel - Stagioni
Shinedoe - Suppression - Trapez
Strategy - I Have to do this thing - Community
Blaze - Gloria's Muse - West End
Sir Lord Comixx - Azid Jazz - Cynic

As usual.. 2 technics. 1 mixer.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Placid, enjoying that mix right now. 

Click Xmas mash-up / cut up mix by Some Assembly Required.

DJ John – “The Christmas massacre of Charlie Brown" * John Oswald – “White” * Corporal Blossom – “The Christmas song (chestnuts)” * Corporal Blossom - “Little drummer boy” * Escape Mechanism – “Elf song” * Dummy Run – “Jolly holiday” * The Evolution Control Committee - “The Christmas wrong” * No-L – “Have yourself a merry little Christmas” * Cassetteboy - “XFM Christmas cut up” * Diffusion – “dnbchristmas” * Lovecraft Technologies – “Frosty the snowman” * Poj Masta - “Santar Klaws” * Mr. Fab and The RIAA – “Santa's acid hawaiian space disco” * Corporal Blossom – “White Christmas”


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 9, 2005)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Yeh, they rock don't they. I've been playing Infatuation out for ages, the bassline just rolls. The Pryda tune is a real grower, gets better with every listen. The production on it is wicked too. It's actually by an artist that was recently at number one with a very different (and very shit) commercial track, the clue is in the name....



Yeah I have got quit ea bit of his stuff, you heard Spooks ?  thats a monster too, check out my october mix, its on here back a couple of pages, reckon it will be right up your street mate


----------



## hiccup (Dec 10, 2005)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Here are a couple more mixes fresh from the vaults, keeping it on more of a 4/4 tip first up is this electro house session recorded last weekend:
> 
> Bugging Out
> 
> ...



This is a kicking mix. Got it on nice and loud right now. 

btw, that link don't work. This one does though.


----------



## topaz (Dec 11, 2005)

http://www.dnbradio.com/dl.php?file...BRADIO.COM_20051209_1232_-_nearly_chrimbo.mp3

Blame - Red Alert (720NU020)
Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Killa DJ (BBK013)
Black Sun Empire - Porcelain (OBSE005)
Noisia - Concussion (VSN001)
SKC & Bratwa - Time Is Now (NHS98)
Ben Sage - Just A Minute (INVDEP003)
Logistics - Kaleidoscope (NHS81)
Sub Focus - Frozen Solid (RAMM57)
Sub Focus - Soundguy (FQY016)
State Of Mind - Mind Slicer (31R030)
The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up [Sub Focus RMX](XLT219DJ1)
D-Region - The Terminators Theme (NAME005)
Shout 3 - I'll B There 4 U In The Morning Light (SHOUT003)
Fresh - Capture The Flat (RAMM53)
Visionary - Dub Rock Sound (DRO001)
Shy FX & T Power - Feelings (SBOY001)
Skoobz - Sound Clash (ROCKERS002)
Visionary - Fallen Angels (PLAYME12003)
Visionary - Rockers Rock (HZN005)
Total Science [Splitting Atoms] - Trojan Horse (FIX15)
Crystal Clear & Code:Breaker - 2 Tone Sound ft. Dave Boomah (RPG012)


latest one.... but i think it could have that same streaming problem, i mentioned it to the dnbradio crew and they're looking into it cos it apparently shouldn't happen


----------



## gridban (Dec 11, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> This month's mix is ready... more of a booty-shaking affair than usual



Excellent stuff   

I have a house mix available @ http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XQHVPQCO


----------



## topaz (Dec 19, 2005)

yet another! LOL 

http://www.dnbradio.com/dl.php?file...DNBRADIO.COM_20051216_1259_-_DiVDiVAFiLTH.mp3

J Majik vs Delerium - Silence (SILENT001)
Swan-E & Dope Ammo ft Jenna - Shamboozled (MB016)
Unicron - You Must Believe (TOV69)
Psidream & Pacific - Afterburner (1210009)
DJ Trace - Spy Technologies LP4 Pt.3 (DSCI4)
Evol Intent - Flipside (RH71)
Prodigy vs Ed Solo - Outtaspace (CAR002)
High Contrast - Days Go By (CONTRAST01)
Black Sun Empire - Bitemark (BSE)
Prodigy - Voodoo People [Pendulum RMX] (XLT219DJ1)
Digital - Brotherman (CHANNEL9623)
Logistics - Kaleidoscope (NHS81)
Shy FX & T Power ft Top Cat - Everyday (Digital Soundboy)
Skoobz - Sound Clash (ROCKERS002)
Visionary - Stand Up (HZN005)
Crystal Clear & Code:Breaker - 2 Tone Sound ft. Dave Boomah (RPG012)
Total Science - Sky Burning VIP (REBOU002)
Ben Sage - Just A Minute (INVDEP003) 
The Green Man and Dragoon - Easy (BW21)
Sunchaser - Sands Of Time 
Black Sun Empire - Cruel & Unusual (BSELP002SAMP)
Muffler - 24 Bronze Horse (TOV71)
Spor - Nothing Less (TOV73)
Shimon - Jazz Freak (RAMM55)
Aquasky - Blow Your Mind (SONIX010)
Ram Trilogy - Screamer (RAMM44)


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 19, 2005)

Wikkidest skillz Topaz - yr mixes have an edge to them that a lot of other downloader stuff I've listened to don't have, so keep it ruff!


----------



## topaz (Dec 20, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Wikkidest skillz Topaz - yr mixes have an edge to them that a lot of other downloader stuff I've listened to don't have, so keep it ruff!



 thanks for the nice words... any dj here'll tell ya it's always nice to get ANY feedback, but more so when it's favourable... ta


----------



## Apathy (Dec 22, 2005)

*Mostly 1991 stuff*

Basic Control - traffic
After Dark - Raw
Edge#2 - I Can't Take It (acid mix)
House Hallucinates - Prisoners Of XTC
N-Joi - Rhythm Zone
Cleptomaniac - Technophobic Lisa
Sonic Solution - Music
LMG - Pornography
Indo Tribe - Owl
The Ya Ya's - Looove
Visions Of Rage - Dragonfly
Brainstorm - Help Me To Believe
D-Shake - tekno Bam
Liquid Crystal - Innersense
Collapse - Hold Me In Your Arms
Science lab - Flesh and Blood
How and Little - Formula
Zero Zero - Superb Dementia
Tigers In Space - Untitled Revolution
Sub Bass - Disintergrate
Oliver Adams - I'm On Fire
NRG - Its Ruff
Eccentric - Its Brutal
The Sandman - Psychosis

http://www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iank1991hardcore.mp3


----------



## magneze (Dec 22, 2005)

*Christmas Pick'n'Mix 2005*

Breaksacidtechnotrance for your Christmas family knees up.

Tracklisting:

   1. The Slag Brothers - The Flow - Killer Green
   2. Marzz - Orbiter (Break Mechanic Mix) - Detox
   3. Flack SU - Darknesscape (Future Funk Squad vs Hi8 Mix) - Breaks Forever
   4. Unknown - Emit Collect - White
   5. Unknown - Compounded (CNM Remix) - White
   6. Kai Tracid - Deeper - Acid Files
   7. Russian Roulette - I Believe (MG Remix) - Spin Off
   8. Chris Liberator & D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Coke Hakker - TEC
   9. Ant & Lenny Dee - The Powertool - Powertools
  10. Santos - Pump It Up - Mantra Vibes
  11. Max & Amino - Fiends From Planet X - Alien Trax
  12. Ingo & Chris Hoff - Enursha (Colin Barratt Remix) - Gravity Trapp
  13. Marcos & Jay Walker - Night Finder (MTW Mix) - Active Media
  14. BrainBashers - Back To The Old Skool (Underground Mix) - Shock

Download (70.6Mb) 

Podcast feed updated here: http://www.magneze.com/rss.xml

Enjoy!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 23, 2005)

*DJ Wrongspeed - Signs of Life 'saturday night speedo mix'*

Anything to escape xmas shopping i guess.  This was a set i did (instant recreation)  at the big Signs of Life night at Jamm earlier in December.  It was rammed and unbeknown to me I kinda headlined in the bar, this wasn't a problem the peeps lapped it.  You can play hardcore clubs all you like but making an average sat night crowd get down to Sickboy and D'Kat is worth everything.

Test Transmission
Murderbot - purple skunk
Silent Witness & Break - Psychic killer
Cause4Concern - whitelabel
Silent Witness & Break - X track
Frogs 4
D'Kat - Pink Champagne
Frogs 3
Hellfish & Producer - international muthafuckas
Sickboy - owleygirl
Bong-Ra - Hello my cock is an aardvark
Society Suckers - trick e
Dressed in Wires - (some noise from the 'Big Black Cock of Death' EP)
Thunder & Lightning - Deliver Me
Ruptch -  "A_ttak" (Descarriada remix by Rotator)
Aeox - track from the UglyFunk>5 EP

the mix - 34MB 

(it kinda goes at 100 miles hr coz alot of this stuff is well known and was trying to get point across.....)

link now updated


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Dec 23, 2005)

Not bad mate brought a smile to my face an made me think about times gone by .


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2005)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> r
> 
> the mix - 34MB
> 
> (it kinda goes at 100 miles hr coz alot of this stuff is well known and was trying to get point across.....)




bandwith exceeded   
really like the look of that as well


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2005)

fixed, nice one


----------



## kakuma (Dec 28, 2005)

Really stupid Old Skool/Happy Hardcore Mashup (Hardcor MuthaFucka)  not finished yet (about 15 minutes too long, any 'requests and I might stick them on as well))

http://waxdj.com/djs/614/

Altern8 - Activ8
SL2 - On a Ragga Tip
Magnificent7 theme
Baby D - Let me Be Your Fantasy
Blondie - Heart of Glass
Sleng Teng Riddim
Babylon Zoo - Spaceman
Technoheadz - I want to be a Hippy
2Unlimited - Get Ready for This
TOK - Thunder Riddim
Patsy Cline - Crazy
Nintendo Tetris -Happy Harcore Mix
Baby D - I Need Your Loving
Motorhead - Ace of Spades
Jackson 5 - I Want You Back
L Double - Arsonist
Q Project - Champion Sound
Jay-Z - Big Pimpin'
N Trance - Set You Free
Ratpack - Searchin For my Rizla
SL2 - Drums
Urban Shakedown - Fire
Soul II Soul - Back to Life
Vanilla Ice - Ninja Rap
The Prodigy - Charly
Yellowman - Police in Helicopter
Mr Vegas - War
Nintendo - Mega Man Theme Tune
Belinda Carlisle - Heaven is a Place on Earth (Happy Hardcore Mix)
? - a Trip to Trumpton
? - Old Skool
The Prodigy - Out of Space
Sinead O' Connor - Nothing Compares 2 U
Altern8 - Brutal8E
Fugees - Fugee-la
MC Tunes/808 State - Tunes Splits the Atom
Miss Kittin - Miss Hollywood
Ghostface Killa feat RZA - Nutmeg
Hidden Agenda - Raven
Dillinja - ?
2BadMice - Bombscare
MissKittin ft Serge Gainsbourg - Je T'aime Moi Non Plus
Carly Simon - Nobody Does it Better
Nintendo - SuperMarioBros Theme Music
Doormouse - Skelechairs
QFX - Freedom
DJ Rupture - Rupture
Elephant Man - ?
Mr Fingers - Jack Had a Groove
Europe - The Final Countdown
Human Resource - Dominator
Rotterdam Terrorcorps - Dominator Remix
Digital Orgasm - Running Out of Time (Lords of Acid Mix)
Babycham - Babylon Boy
Kraftwerk - The Model
Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows
Pragha Khan - Injected with a Poison
The Messiah - Temple of Dreams
Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime
Kicks Like a Mule  - The Bouncer
Neneh Cherry - Buffalo Stance
Liquid - Sweet Harmony
KLF - 3AM Eternal


----------



## JE:5 (Dec 31, 2005)

JE:5 Live PA from Pure Filth - Nottingham 2001

http://tinyurl.com/7esdv

It's only about 25mb as it was encoded at 80kbps, still sounds good though.

Expect to hear mid tempo techno influenced by Neil Landstrumm, DBX etc


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 31, 2005)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> Really stupid Happy Hardcore Mashup (Hardcor MuthaFucka)  not finished yet (about 15 minutes too long, any 'requests and I might stick them on as well))



That's really stoopid. 

I like it.


----------



## xes (Dec 31, 2005)

shit me Topaz!! that last set is fucking wicked!!

I'm gonna go grab the rest you posted


----------



## kakuma (Jan 2, 2006)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> That's really stoopid.
> 
> I like it.



thanks you


----------



## Kidda (Jan 3, 2006)

@ninjaboy

classic!!!


----------



## kakuma (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks peeps

it's still growing, i want it to be 1 hour


----------



## BPM (Jan 3, 2006)

*Cheers!*




			
				Uncle Fester said:
			
		

> Two more D&B mixes, Terneuzen Mix and Maximum Respect Mix:
> 
> BPM



Thanks for the link 2 my mixes!   

ps (new Grime/Dubstep mix up soon same link)


----------



## silentNate (Jan 4, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> Really stupid Happy Hardcore Mashup (Hardcor MuthaFucka)  not finished yet (about 15 minutes too long, any 'requests and I might stick them on as well))
> 
> http://waxdj.com/djs/614/
> 
> ...


 Ha!!! I loved some of them tunes back when parallels were the thing to be seen in 
Looking forward to wacking this on my iPod


----------



## pk (Jan 4, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> Really stupid Happy Hardcore Mashup (Hardcor MuthaFucka)
> http://waxdj.com/djs/614/
> 
> Only one or two of those tracks could be considered happy hardcore, thankfully, but still, well worth the effort.


----------



## kakuma (Jan 4, 2006)

pk said:
			
		

> Ninjaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 4, 2006)

BPM said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link 2 my mixes!
> 
> ps (new Grime/Dubstep mix up soon same link)




nice one mate

make sure u stick around   
and let us know when the grime/dubstep mix is up
peace


----------



## Schmeegal (Jan 5, 2006)

www.waxdj.com/stakker

Check out my new mix.

1 Jackmate - Airraid 
2 Royksopp - Poor Leno (Silicon Soul Mix) + Acapella
3 Kosmas Epsilon - Dream 
4 Blue Haze - Into Nothing (Hamel's Last Time For 9 Vox Mix) 
5 Humate - Breed (Summer of 89 Mix) 
6 Depeche Mode - Precious (Misc Crunch Mix) 
7 Erin McKeown - Cosmopolitans 
8 Royksopp - What Else is There? (Thin White Duke Mix) 

Hope you like it.


----------



## kakuma (Jan 5, 2006)

I've just updated my mix, it's only 30 minutes but it is hurting my brain now so I'm leaving it for a bit


----------



## topaz (Jan 7, 2006)

this is the 'oh god i haven't done a tracklisting' mix from last nights  dnb radio show lol 

http://www.dnbradio.com/dl.php?file..._DNBRADIO.COM_20060106_1257_-_diydiva2006.mp3 LOL


----------



## Skim (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's a new mix:

Download here 

Troubleshooter: Rotating Mass (Modern Love)
7 Hurtz: Electroleum (Output)
Utility Player: Diffuse Moment (Rednetic)
R Craig: Deep Dark Secrets (Solo Work)
Steb Sly: Anix Congas (Itiswhatitis)
O Boogie: Jazz Wannabe (Drie Keer Raden)
Leif: Contentment (Mindtours)
Basic Channel: Phylypstrak I (Basic Channel)
Boxtype: Sparkflight (Shitkatapult)
Theo Parrish: Heal Yourself and Move (Peacefrog)
Claro Intelecto: Peace of Mind (Ai)
Duplex: Axiom 3 (Frantic Flowers)
Plastikman: Snark (Minus)
Two Lone Swordsmen: No Red Stopping (Warp)
Marco Passarani: Twisted Romance (Peacefrog)
Marco Bernardi: Octogen (Frantic Flowers)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh that looks cool


----------



## Skim (Jan 11, 2006)

Bit of a techno excursion for me after a lot of bass-heavy mixes. It started out as a slow mix, but I couldn't help speeding up  

Edited to add: I've updated my tracklistings page too: http://www.kimfm.net/links.html


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2006)

nice on skim... still listening to yer last one too.


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's a new mix:
> 
> Download here
> 
> ...


Just downloading now... 

PS: you might want to update the text in mixes1.html - it says Janurary 2005


----------



## Skim (Jan 11, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> PS: you might want to update the text in mixes1.html - it says Janurary 2005



Ahem


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Ahem


Just coming up to the end of it now. Awesome mix - really like it.


----------



## top_biller (Jan 11, 2006)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> Yeah I have got quit ea bit of his stuff, you heard Spooks ?  thats a monster too, check out my october mix, its on here back a couple of pages, reckon it will be right up your street mate



Finally got round to downloading the late 2005 mixes off this thread last night. Monkeyman, yours was first up. It rocked. That opening track's a belter.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*redZEROradio archive*

As if there weren't enough interesting mixes..............there's more....see here>

redZEROradio


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2006)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Finally got round to downloading the late 2005 mixes off this thread last night. Monkeyman, yours was first up. It rocked. That opening track's a belter.


 thanks mate, yeah it is a tune, i like bilingual too absolute filth


----------



## Gee (Jan 13, 2006)

Some rare and lost gems with a few faves from 89 with a couple from 90 I think.  Never used megaupload before so let me know if it works, cheers  

Summertime 89 

Space Talk (Hyperspaced mix) – Masters of The Universe 

Acid Thunder (vocal) – Fast Eddie

Uh Uh Ooh Ooh look out – Roberta Flack

Mental Cube – Q

Just a Techno Groove – Dow Jones

Hip Hop – Chris Cuevas (masters at work)

It’s Alright – Sterling Void

Reachin (Brotherhood mix) - Phase II

The Party – Kraze

Unity – Unity

This is Acid – New Beat

Nervous Acid – Bobby Konders

Monkey Say Monkey Do – Westbam

Come and get my Loving – Dione


----------



## hiccup (Jan 13, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> Some rare and lost gems with a few faves from 89 with a couple from 90 I think.  Never used megaupload before so let me know if it works, cheers
> 
> Summertime 89
> ...



Works for me, cheers for that, downloading now, looking forward to it 

EDIT: It did pop up a dodgy porn site though


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 16, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> EDIT: It did pop up a dodgy porn site though



 i got that as well   it downloaded with no probs though, got it on now it's


----------



## Gee (Jan 17, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> i got that as well   it downloaded with no probs though, got it on now it's



Thanks dynamicbaddog


----------



## Tooter (Jan 17, 2006)

The Autobots Breakbeat Mixset 2006 



> Tracklist
> 1. Future Funk Squad - Audio Damage (The AutØbØts Remix) - Default
> 2. The AutØbØts - This World (Roxiller Remix) - Broke
> 3. Ils - Next Level (Distortionz remix) - cdr
> ...



on fire!!!


----------



## placid (Jan 20, 2006)

*Utter Gak - Last nights Radio Stream*

Click to d/l

Usual story with renaming it to mp3 and not trying to expand it applies.

Not a bad little session if i may say so myself

Tracklist

Gak - Gak - Warp
Robert Armani - Circus Bells - dance Mania
My medusa Remix - Ugly
Cash Crew - Amo - Vinyl Solution
Optik - The Chance remix - BMG
Nightmares on Wax - Dextrous - Warp
Nexus 21 - Still Life Keeps Moving - NetWork
Octogan Man - Free-er Than Free - Vinyl Solution
Kool Rock Steady - Ill Make You Dance - Trax
Phase ll - Reachin - 
House Syndicate - Jam the Mace - Dope Wax
Age of Chance - Times up - Virgin
Quadrant - Dytiq - New Electronica
Noosa Heads - Mushrooms - Soap
Daphne - When You Love Someone - Maxi
Lee Lewis - Atmosphere - BCR
Thoughts From Chicago VOl 1 - Eargasmic
Thompson Twins - The Saint - white
Jonny Fiasco - Neurotic Elevations ep - Cyclo
Juan Atkins - The Future Sound EP - ULR
Adonis - Reck the Joint - Black Market 
TTB2 - TTB303
Jaymz Nylon - Papolo Soul - Captivating
UR - Electronic Warfare - UR
Plastikman - Plasticity - Plus 8
Chris Sattinger - Thinkless Thoughts - Synewave
FUSE - FU - Probe
Jark Prongo - K Ucci - Fresh Fruit


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2006)

Tooter said:
			
		

> The Autobots Breakbeat Mixset 2006
> 
> 
> 
> on fire!!!



Beyond top marks for the Bonecrusher remix on that Tooter...fucking TOP WORK!!!


----------



## top_biller (Jan 20, 2006)

Been listening to Electroplated's "Set I Would Have Played" whilst attempting to get fit this week running round Brockwell Park in the grey rain. Ipod won't fastforward properly so its been the first 25 minutes three times in a row.

Music. Tearing. Skills. Blinding.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 20, 2006)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Been listening to Electroplated's "Set I Would Have Played" whilst attempting to get fit this week running round Brockwell Park in the grey rain. Ipod won't fastforward properly so its been the first 25 minutes three times in a row.
> 
> Music. Tearing. Skills. Blinding.



Ummmm...any chance you could quote the link that's from? Think that's one of Electroplated's sets I don't have...


----------



## top_biller (Jan 20, 2006)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ummmm...any chance you could quote the link that's from? Think that's one of Electroplated's sets I don't have...



Of course. It's here 

The basslines disgust me. In a good way.


----------



## topaz (Jan 20, 2006)

this one was quite fun to do but haven't got a tracklisting... ragga.. harder...mellower... and that just about describes it lol... hope u like it (it's got my voice on it too lol) 

http://www.dnbradio.com/dl.php?file=livesets/Topaz_LIVE_on_DNBRADIO.COM_20060120_1258_-_DiY-DiVA.mp3


----------



## futurejazz (Feb 3, 2006)

here's one mix i made last year. acid disco & electro. i named it acidic as was too lazy to think of a better name. enjoy it & feel free to make some comments if will have any. cheers

http://dl.iskon.hr/mp3/dj_sets/yas__feb_2005_promo.mp3

a c i d i c 

Master C & J –Dub Love WARP 
Achilles –Free To Give STILLEBEN 
Luke Eargoggle –Nya regler BUNKER 
Orgue Electronique –Near The Treshold CREME ORGANIZATION 
Alden Tyrell –Disco Lunar Module CLONE 
Charlie –Spacer Woman (Vocal) IRMA RECORDS 
Lowfish –No Longer Accepting Complaints GHOSTLY INTERNATIONAL 
RA.X –Cathode.Ray.Mission ANGELMAKER RECORDS 
Bangkok Impact –Seduction NIPPON 
MU –Paris Hilton OUTPUT 
Adonis –We're Rocking Down The House ESKIMO RECORDINGS 
S'Express –Superfly Guy (The Fluffy Bagel Mix) RHYTHM KING RECORDS 
Mesak –Katutaso KLAKSON 
Model 500 –No UFO's (Vocal) METROPLEX 
Rhythim Is Rhythim –Nude Photo WARP 
Sendex vs Armando –(Land of) Evidence BUNKER/FIX 
Unit 4 –Body Dub (Freak Electrique Acid Dub) CLONE 
Sendex –Pure Acid BUNKER 
Electronome –Bass Commander MURDER CAPITAL 
Novamen –Dreaming of VIEWLEXX 
I-F –Assault On Radio Radical DISKO B


----------



## placid (Feb 7, 2006)

*Vocally Classicy Stuff*

http://www.acidmixes.com/lazy.zip

As with all my mixes and to make the simple art of downloading, slightly
more taxing, although it says it is a zip file, it actually is still an
mp3. So.... you can either rename it to .mp3 or just right click and
tell it to play in winamp or somesuch.

I am online all day so please feel free to contact me by mail, pm or by
courioer pigeon if this all gets too much.

If all else fails, I can send you a cd, but ill need proof you've at
least attempted to try and download it before i send one out. It's just
plain lazyness to not even try.

I am aware of other benefits of getting a cd, ie higher quality, can
play in hi fi etc... so there is no need to embark upon that line of thinking.

Tracklisting (if you're still reading this far)

Liberty City - If You really Want Somebody - Murk/Tribal
Global Communication - The Way - Dedicated
Alan Braxe - Running - Vulture
x Press 2 - Lazy - Skint
Metro Area - Miura - Environ
Ralph Falcon - Every Now and Then - Miami Soul
Voices From beyond - Deep Inside - House of 909
Weekender - Lost Inside the Loft - Toko
Kings Of Tomorrow - Finally - (D.Krivit Edit) - Distance
FK - Hypnodelic - Wave
Ian Pooley - What's your Number (Jazzanova mix) - V2
Hayden Andre Project - Broken Chains - Strobe
Cajmere - Dreaming Ep - Cajual


All done in one delightful session last night.


Enjoy

P


----------



## DJ Bigga (Feb 8, 2006)

OK here it is, the full version of the Skyvers mix called 'Bigga Judgement'. Bashy mixed up with some vocal stylee, ya get me doe?

Click 'ere 

Track listing to follow...



...maybe


----------



## pootle (Feb 10, 2006)

I just tried to add one of ninjaboys radio mixes to the mp3 player on my phone, but there wasn't enough room.

There was enough room for "Girls Aloud - Chemistry" though.


----------



## tendril (Feb 11, 2006)

An hour tester for play on Vybe FM [on Saytek's show soon]


righclick&saveas (70MB)

Tracklist:

Metric: Stale
Ajello: That's true [Leos Lee mix]
Uptown Connection: System Senegal [Koma & Bones mix]
KG: Flying saucer
Way out wast: Intensify [PMT mix]
Bassnectar: Everybody [Freq Nasty vs Bassnectar mix]
Merka fest. MC Esha: Mystic man [Retro dub remix]
Kickflip: Crazy shit
Rennie Pilgrim & Blim: Yaffle
B-Phreak: Chunk style
Plump DJs: Dr Dub


Please let me know what you think, as this hasn't been submitted for play yet.


----------



## hiccup (Feb 11, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> An hour tester for play on Vybe FM [on Sayteks show soon]
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Downloading now...


----------



## Skim (Feb 13, 2006)

My February mix... better late than never 

Download it here

Complete with cheeky Lady Sov bootleg  

Here's a tracklisting:

El Jay: Random House Party (Rhythm & Booze)
3rd Stream/Ricky Ranking: Spitfire (Banana Klan)
Jst*r: Woost*a (unknown)
Zumen: Sambatech (Raw Fusion)
Sprocket: Kickflip (Smithmonger mix) (EQ)
The Return of the Returner: Electraglide (33 Throwdown)
Warlock: Skip the Beat (Rag & Bone)
DJ Narrows: Kik-Daan-Ya-Door (Storming)
Stacs of Stamina feat Earz: Roll (Werk)
Jimmy Edgar: Sheer, Make, Serve (Warp)
Zumen feat Leafnuts and Aaron Phiri: Rolexx (Raw Fusion)
Angie Reed feat Chilly Gonzales: Jungle Gigolo (Chicks on Speed) 
atki2/Reneé Silver: Shocking Out Proud! (Shadetek)
DJ Narrows: Hardcore (Storming)
Cold City Crew: Nothing Like Hip Hop Music (B Boy)


----------



## Deadlock (Feb 13, 2006)

sorted my website its taken a while but i'm really happy with it now.
All my mixes 001 -005 are in the downloads section HERE 

http://www.futuredrumz.net/files/deadlock/5 Deadlock 005.mp3

Dusk - Skyver & D Jon
Squelch - Baron (Subfocus RMX)
The Bloodening - Phesta
Are You Ready - Calyx
Landspeed - Blame
Dub Specialist - Zen & Psyche
Jittabug - Dj Die (Tease)
Almost Monday - State Of Mind
Ragga Ninja - Greg packer Feat. Mc Assassin
Crater - Prolix & Nocturnal
Block Control - Noisia (Tease)
Guns At Dawn - Pendulum vs Baron
Shadows - Unkown Error Rmx
Dancehall Queen - Highland Hustlers
Brotherman - Digital
Surface Noise - Fierce & Optiv
Hooked - Dom & Gridlock
Doom Train - Vicious Circle
Phamtom Force - Digital & Spirit (Tease)
Juno - Subfocus
Voodoo People - Prodigy (Pendulum rmx)
Operation Pipe Dream - Baron
Ready For Love - Ez Rollers (Clipz Rmx)
Dub Dread - Serum
Street Knowledge - Evol Intent
Clear Skyz - Dj Die (Tease)
You Can't Surrender - Visionary
Bullshit - Akala vs Chase & Status
Tough At The Top - Ez Rollers (Origin Unknown Rmx)
The Tide - Noisia


----------



## pinkychukkles (Feb 13, 2006)

*pinky & ck - 91 on pork [deep house | mp3 | 192kbps]*

Been a long, long period since I've put up a mix for public consumption so it's about that time. Went to vist my mate ck on Friday, he's just bought a flat and I was overdue for a visit. He had some pork chops which were marinading in the fridge cooking nicely on the stove when I kicked off this mix. I had grabbed some records before I had left for work that morning, all recent stuff that I have aquired which includes a few oldies.

The dinner was ready whilst two-thirds into the mix and we were recording direct to cd hence the Joe Claussel noodle-tastic track that goes on and on... One take with two decks and a Pioneer CDJ that ck was experimenting with, so a bit rough around the edges. It's a deep house mix for those that need to know, file is 112MB, mp3, recorded at 192kbps.

Full tracklist later when I get home tonight...
***DOWNLOAD***


_intro - kiss100 advert_ *ck*
01. Fila Brazillia - Mermaids *pinky* 
02. The Associates - Fire To Ice _(Late Night Frozen Beats]_ *pinky*
03. Omar-S - 002 _track: Set It Out_ *pinky*
04. Manoo & Francois A - Traffic ep _track: The Deep_ *pinky*
05. Microman - Perfection *pinky*
06. The Enigma - The Puzzle Project ep _track: Man On Fire_ *pinky*
07. François K - Awakening (Needs Remixes) *pinky*
08. Kerri Chandler - So Let The Wind Come *ck*
09. Anthony Nicholson - Vibration *ck*
10. Mental Remedy - Obatala _(A Piano Version)_ *ck*
11. Anja Schneider & Sebo K -  Side Leaps _(MIA Remix)_ *ck*
12. Needs - Brother *pinky*
13. Derek Carr - Planet Jump ep _track: L'Equipe_ *pinky*
14. Adam Johnson - Pressure Point ep _track: Waxing The Dolphin_ *pinky*
15. Native Funk - Retro Elements _(Scott Ferguson's 313 Detroit Element Mix)_ *pinky*
_outro - kiss100 advert_ *ck*
[not the sample that ck originally wanted to use but we were into the 79th minute of the mix, win some lose some...]


----------



## electroplated (Feb 13, 2006)

*at last....*

Finally finished off this mix I've been meaning to do for about a month....

right click....save as....

Download

  enjoy.

tracklist to follow....

here!


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Finally finished off this mix I've been meaning to do for about a month....
> 
> right click....save as....
> 
> ...


Is it still uploading or something?  It was only 18 minutes long...


----------



## electroplated (Feb 13, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Is it still uploading or something?  It was only 18 minutes long...



erm.... yes... give me 5 minutes  

should be sorted now


----------



## magneze (Feb 13, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> erm.... yes... give me 5 minutes
> 
> should be sorted now


Yep, that looks better. Cheers!


----------



## magneze (Feb 15, 2006)

I've thoroughly enjoyed all the last few submissions to this thread. Here's one of my own.  

Tracklisting:

   1. DJ Lucca & Chris Cowie - Octanum (Titanium Remix) - Titanium
   2. Preach & Anderson Noise - Caipirinha - Noisemusic
   3. Dejan Milicevic - Estrada (Cave Remix) - Recon Warriors
   4. Stephane Signore & Olivier Giacomotto - Second Life - Bound
   5. Proteckt - Databrain - Nasty Wax
   6. Tim Track - The Object - Spilo
   7. Christian Fischer & DJ Murphy - Turbulencia - Ignition
   8. Bill Deal - Fat Bill - Adrenaline
   9. Stephane Signore & Olivier Giacomotto - Mirror - Bound
  10. Cor Fijneman - Banger - Black Hole
  11. Mark Sherry vs James Allan - Red Alert (PD's Dirty Tech Trance Mix) - Detox
  12. Cyber Steve & The Bean Bag - Gurt Lush - Snap 'n' Crackle
  13. Unknown - Orange Theme Remix - Angel

Download (64.8MB) 

Podcast feed is here: http://www.magneze.com/rss.xml

Enjoy!


----------



## MadFish (Feb 15, 2006)

OK, a quick electro House mix - about 39mins in total. 

The Trophy Dub  - right click and choose "Save As"

Tracklisting:

01 - Armand Van Helden - When The Lights Go Down (The Trophy Twins Digital Dub Remix)
02 - The Drill - The Drill (Exclusive Caesar's Scissor Sisters Remix)
03 - Olav Basoski - Wait and See
04 - Mode Hookers - Breathe (Eddie Thoneick Mix)
05 - Filterheadz - Medelin
06 - Filterheadz - The Way (Original Mix)
07 - Filterheadz - Lima


Hope you enjoy


----------



## Clintons Cat (Feb 16, 2006)

Heres a little something for you,if you like it please re-seed it.








Jolly_Butcher vol2 






Thnx.


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 23, 2006)

*A Game of Two Halves*

My new mix is up and ready for you lovely lot, right click here and save as

Tracklisting:

1 - Troydon - Good Shit Bad Shit (Lowdown) 
2 - Santiago & Bushido - With The Music (Uniform Grey) 
3 - Electric Press - Fish 2 Fry (20:20 Vision) 
4 - Only Freak - Viper Vapour (Freerange) 
5 - Kaskade - In This Life (Quiet City Recordings) 
6 - Mark Knight - Insatiable (Toolroom) 
7 - Ludovic Vendi - Beug (Dialect) 
8 - Shuriken - Unknown (CDR) 
9 - Tiefschwarz - Warning Siren (Fine Records) 
10 - Paul Woolford - Heart (20:20 Vision) 
11 - Nick & Danny Chatelain - It's Killing Me (Ovum)


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 23, 2006)

Moggy has asked me to stick this link up for 3 - count 'em! - 3 superb mixes from turntablist demon and all round good egg, Jerome Hill:

http://dontdoit.hermetech.net/

Hyperlink thing not working at the moment for some reason!


----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> An hour tester for play on Vybe FM [on Saytek's show soon]
> 
> 
> righclick&saveas (70MB)
> ...




any feedback? This is in for play now. not sure when it will be aired, but will deffo be before 1 april


----------



## magneze (Feb 23, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> any feedback? This is in for play now. not sure when it will be aired, but will deffo be before 1 april


I liked it!


----------



## topaz (Mar 5, 2006)

thought i'd put this in here  the links only good for about a week, after that you can get it from here:  http://www.podcast.net/show/51423

http://www.dnbradio.com/dl/livesets/Topaz_LIVE_on_DNBRADIO.COM_20060303_1254_-_DiYDiVA03mar06.mp3

submerged
dj vapour
noisia
blame
invaderz
tc
latent notion
timeless lp
benny page
shy/t (c/s rmx)
muffler
spyder
state of mind
jae n karl
subfocus
basswerk21
matrix vs futurebound
visionary
dj papercut


----------



## placid (Mar 10, 2006)

*House Sound of Chicago*

he Mix is here

Not a zip file so don't try to expand it, just d/l it to your hard disk and rename it.

A bit rusty to start but gets going after a bit.

Fingers Inc - Never No More Lonely - Jack trax
William S - Ill Never Let You Go - Trax
Steve Poindexter - The Rhythm - Housetime
Gherkin jerks - Midi Beats - Gherkin
Pfantasy Club - Never Give Up - Dance Mania
Jackmaster Disks Revenge - Sensuous Woman Goes Disco - Trax
Gene Hunt - Living in a land - Housetime
Tyree - I'm Free - West Madison St
MD3 - Personal Problems - Underground
Virgo - Do You Know Who You Are - Trax
fred Brown - House Whop - Rockin' House
Adonis - No Way Back - Trax
Phuture - Slam - Trax
Overdose - Stomach Acid - Needle
Hex Complex - I Want Your Love - Sunset
Bam Bam - Where's Your Child - Westbrook
No Name - Jason's Revenge - House Nation
M + M - I Wanna House - Missing
Armando - Land Of Confusion - Westbrook
Marcuss Mixx - The Spell (Ron Hardy Mix) - Lets Pet Puppies
Mr Fingers - Beyond The Clouds - Trax
Joe R Lewis - Seperate Ways - Target
Rhythm Controll - My House - Catch a Beat
House Master Boyz - House Nation - Dance Mania
Pierre's Fantasy Club - Fantasy Girl - SRO
Jaquarius - Love is Happiness - Rockin' House
Joe Smooth - Promised land - DJ International
Master C and J - In The city - State Street

All done in one hit, 2 technics, recorded from www.piraterevival.co.uk 09/03/06.

Enjoy

p


----------



## Reg in slippers (Mar 11, 2006)

loving this sergio mix


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 16, 2006)

You may like this... you may not.

*Pyschedelia and Garage from Around the World*

Download here 



> 1. Ozdemir Erdogan Ve Orkestrasi - Uzun Ince Bir Yoldayim - Turkey
> 2. Unknown Cambodian 60s track
> 3. Voando – Liverpool – Brazil
> 4. Som Imaginario – Super God – Mexico
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2006)

Slapdash jungle mix
if anyone dare download it can you let me know how shit it sounds (levels etc) nevermind the slapdash hatchett mixing   
need to sort my mixer and connections out. (excusesexcuses)

slapdash 

23m49s - 21.8mb

 hunter - teebee - rh74
 can't resist - dj steppa - radius07
 lick a demon - the upbeats - vrs-016
 believe - chase n status - druids ep - bingo039 
 psidream rmx - os 808 - the remixes - cymb002r
 between the lines - vicious circle - rh74
 mad dog - dj hazard - radius07
 in the dancehall feat. peter ranking - visionary op007
 suicide bomba - dead silence - smb14


----------



## xes (Mar 17, 2006)

mad mad mad mad gabba/breakcore/hardcore set (not by me)

http://www.oblivion-underground.info/Audio/DjEnigma_Live@My_Own_Personal_Hell.mp3

stick it up ya fuckign arse


----------



## xes (Mar 17, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> Slapdash jungle mix
> if anyone dare download it can you let me know how shit it sounds (levels etc) nevermind the slapdash hatchett mixing
> need to sort my mixer and connections out. (excusesexcuses)
> 
> ...



I dared,I like.

nice little mix,taa


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> I dared,I like.
> 
> nice little mix,taa



really really?
ta v much xes    
was the levels ok?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 17, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> mad mad mad mad gabba/breakcore/hardcore set (not by me)



Nice. Plus I got to say to have this conversation with the people in the office:

"What the FUCK are you listening to?"
"Sorta gabba/hardcore/breakcore mashup"
"WHAT????"



Ta mate


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2006)

another one similar to above in the slapdash style. done yesterday when it was sunny.

slapdash singalong 
1hr7mins22secs - 61.6mb

6am - lab001
foolish - bootleg
drop it down - calibre & singing fats
brandy n bass - bootleg
dub rock sound - visionary feat king
i need a roof - potential bad boy
1000 miles - visionary feat king
in the dancehall feat. peter ranking
play it kik it - potential bad boy
one night - lady saw
move something - talib kweli & hi tek - dnbrmx
leen terror
come back - chase n status feat top cat
bun the sensi - dj heretic feat top cat
trouble - rodney p & roni size
rastaman - rebel mc feat
up all night - john b
be there for u - freak rmx
make love 2 me - jill francis


----------



## garethd (Mar 23, 2006)

ROOTSHALL  
STRAIGHT UP  
REGGAE PARTY MIX   

mixed live by (myself) selecta truth alongside MC reuben [UPRISING SOUNDSYSTEM] at Rootshall @MOLOKO, mill lane, Cardiff - 15th march 06

i've just finished editing this and i thought i'd throw the urban crew a lil freebie before it hits road. its a sample of the kind of vibes we've got going on in sunny south wales.

basically its all dancefloor party bashment tunes designed to mek the booty shake (so if you're looking for dub/rare tunes this ain't for you  maybe i'll put up a real foundation mix next time)

01 - bascom x – lonely
02 - I-wayne - living in love
03 - Capleton - small world
04 - Damian marley - jamrock
05 - conroy smith - dangerous
06 - wayne wonder - bashment girl
07 - Mr Easy & Babycham - funny man
08 - lady saw - sycamore tree
09 - buju banton - how it ago
10 - Beenie man - silent violence
11 - beenie man - Dude
12 - ms thing - cellular
13 - babycham - vitamin s
14 - mario!
15 - tanya stevens - goggle
16 - Tante metro & devonte – everyone falls in love
17 - nina sky - turnin me on
18 - nina sky & jabba - move ya body
19 - elephant man - willy bounce
20 - sean paul & rihanna - break it off
21 - babycham - ghetto story
22 - movado - real mccoy
23 - vybz kartel - goodie good
24 - beenie man - hum hum
25 - busy signal - step out
26 - shaggy & olivia - wild2nite
27 - ward21 & wayne marshall - flavour
28 - singing melody - when i see you smile
29 - simpleton - coca-cola bottle
30 - shabba - ting-a-ling
31 - sean paul - punkie
32 - spragga benz - heaven sent
33 - sean paul - gimmie the light
34 - elephant man - haters
35 - singer j - buss ya gun
36 - spragga - she nah ready
37 - degree - traffic blockin
38 - vegas - heads high
39 - elephant man - log on
40 - TOK - blazing
41 - leftside & esco - tuck in ya belly
42 - buju banton - ova me
43 - busy signal - high
44 - sizzla - mi nah rape
45 - mr peppa - talk
46 - sean paul - we be burning
47 - tony matterhorn - dutty wine
48 - vybz kartel - see me a say
49 - dr evil – punnany
50 - leftside & esco - wine pon her
51 - barrington levy – murderer
52 - cocoa tea - young lover
53 - garnett silk - oh me oh my
54 - sanchez - missing you
55 - freddie mcgregor - push comes to shove
56 - beres hammond - come down father
57 - f. paul - sara
58 - sanchez - love me down
59 - barrington levy - she's mine
60 - foxy brown - sorry
61 - sizzla - one of those days
62 - TOK – footprints


any feedback good/bad is appreciated just let me know what you think

http://www.sendspace.com/file/wighi7 - fixed link


----------



## biotec (Mar 23, 2006)

http://ice.cream.org/~dg/mixes/Mr_Disjunkt_03-06.mp3

dubwize d'n'b and ragga jungle, bit of a fuckup about halfway through but I think generally it works well as a mix.

tracklist:

1. Gamet - My Way - Rank and File
2. LionDub - Run Red - LionDub
3. Skoobz - Soundclash (version) - Rockers Dubs
4. DJ K - Enuff - Herb'n
5. The Upfull Rockers - Wicked Man - Dub Dimensions
6. Jacky Murda & RCola feat. Terry Ganzie - Junglist Outlaw - Chopstick Dubplate
7. Greg Packer feat. MC Shureshock - Dancehall Theme - Tribe Records
8. Jacky Murda & RCola feat. The Original Tuffest - Wicked Babylon - Chopstick Dubplate
9. Visionary - You cant surrender - Lion Dubs
10. Aries - Herbsmoke - Co-Lab
11. Skoobz - Sleng Teng - Rockers Dubs
12. Agent Alvin - Fringe Benefit - Random Recordings
13. Hangman - Green Murda - Conquest
14. General Malice - Generalah Speak - Big Cat Records
15. Krinjah - Return - Krinjah
16. Arcangel Vs KGB Kid - Wings of The Morning - Celestial Conspiracy
17. Dialekt - Lickshot - Good Fortune Sound
18. Nkogliaz - Soundbowykillah - Mos-Hi
19. Debaser - My Sound Rule - Press Up
20. Walkingstick - Revival - Walkingstick World Records
21. Debaser  - Bazooka - Press Up
22. Tester - Soundboy Revenge - Tuff Gang Records
23. Tester - Murder Dem - Press Up
24. Krinjah - Big Bad and Heavy - Jungle Xpeditions Records
25. John Wayne - Call Di Police - Jammys


----------



## hiccup (Mar 23, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> ROOTSHALL
> STRAIGHT UP
> REGGAE PARTY MIX
> 
> ...http://s42.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2DXOT9RRKVGMZ26RLMTNLU4IHS





> File Transfer: Unavailable
> Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.
> 
> The file has most likely exceeded its allotted bandwidth or has been removed by the original sender or a recipient.





Any chance of re-uploading it somewhere?


----------



## garethd (Mar 24, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Any chance of re-uploading it somewhere?




i've fixed the link for the reggae mix. 

ROOTSHALL STRAIGHT UP REGGAE PARTY MIX 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/wighi7



please let me know what you think


----------



## top_biller (Mar 24, 2006)

I've posted  up some old school hardcore mixes in another thread, DJ Ratty, DJ Phantasy and DJ Sy, with a bit of me and my mate warming up to qualify for the thread title....

hardcore will never die


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm an mp3 snob- can anyone point me in the direction of mixes in this thread which are 192 kbps + ?

... I'm a lazy snob


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2006)

biotec said:
			
		

> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YFVGCZ3E
> 
> dubwize d'n'b and ragga jungle, bit of a fuckup about halfway through but I think generally it works well as a mix.
> 
> tracklist:<snip>



that looks heavy biotec! download limit exceeded  any chance of sticking it back up?


----------



## biotec (Mar 25, 2006)

new link

http://ice.cream.org/~dg/mixes/Mr_Disjunkt_03-06.mp3

straight on the uk backbone, superfast dl speeds now.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2006)

biotec said:
			
		

> putting it back up now, will post the new link when its uploaded



nice one bruva, i said nice one bruvvvvvva


----------



## ddraig (Mar 25, 2006)

biotec said:
			
		

> new link
> 
> http://ice.cream.org/~dg/mixes/Mr Disjunkt 03-06.mp3
> 
> straight on the uk backbone, superfast dl speeds now.




wicked, grabbed and playing already
cheers!


----------



## Farmer Giles (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BKXGXZRS

Bit of eletro/techno.

Tracklist to follow.


----------



## hiccup (Mar 27, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> i've fixed the link for the reggae mix.
> 
> ROOTSHALL STRAIGHT UP REGGAE PARTY MIX
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/wighi7
> ...



Downloading now


----------



## stereotypical (Apr 2, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> i've fixed the link for the reggae mix.
> 
> ROOTSHALL STRAIGHT UP REGGAE PARTY MIX
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/wighi7
> ...



Its not workin


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 2, 2006)

biotec said:
			
		

> new link
> 
> http://ice.cream.org/~dg/mixes/Mr_Disjunkt_03-06.mp3
> 
> straight on the uk backbone, superfast dl speeds now.



likin this, sometimes i think i've heard the Amen break for the last time but somehow you always get back into it!  Is that u scratchin at the beginning? be honest....


----------



## kakuma (Apr 3, 2006)

jungle mix, artists from illphabetik and ragga-jungle 

http://s27.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=3RCR0UXHX209639D2M9QM1PSRP

tracklisting

i am free (hideous remix) - audrey gordon
Uptown Top Rankin - Diamond Geezah
Jamaica style Murdah - Sc1ence
Up in Da Club - DJ Autobot
Roadblock - Kid hideous
Terrorist (Remix) - SumOne
JungleBrother (remix) - Kid Hideous
Mash up De place -16armedJack
It was Written - Unknown
JRobot - The Herb


----------



## biotec (Apr 3, 2006)

> likin this, sometimes i think i've heard the Amen break for the last time but somehow you always get back into it! Is that u scratchin at the beginning? be honest....



yep its me. Is it good or bad? its a bit rough and ready the scratching as it's just off the cuff but any routine I practice enough can sound a lot better.

You can never get enough Amens, its the most versatile break around. Can be chopped and cut into so many forms its like a language in itself.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2006)

biotec said:
			
		

> yep its me. Is it good or bad? its a bit rough and ready the scratching as it's just off the cuff but any routine I practice enough can sound a lot better.
> 
> You can never get enough Amens, its the most versatile break around. Can be chopped and cut into so many forms its like a language in itself.



it's all good, been playing it nearly everyday and singing that 2nd tune a lot, class selection


----------



## biotec (Apr 3, 2006)

> all good, been playing it nearly everyday and singing that 2nd tune a lot, class selection



cheers man, I put a lot of time into getting the selection right when doing my mixes, the actual mixing I usually leave up to chance. On some hip-hop mixes (which I haven't done for ages) I usually practice every mix a few times before I record the whole thing together, makes for a more coherent mix if I'm leaving tracks on for a minute or less.

I'll upload some more when I get a chance.


----------



## magneze (Apr 3, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> it's all good, been playing it nearly everyday and singing that 2nd tune a lot, class selection


I'll second that and say that the other mix I've been playing loads off here is your "slapdash singalong". Top quality both of them.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I'll second that and say that the other mix I've been playing loads off here is your "slapdash singalong". Top quality both of them.



  cheers, few too many mistakes in mine tho    i do better in a field!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 3, 2006)

Some top mixes on this thread.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 3, 2006)

nice one ninj


----------



## garethd (Apr 3, 2006)

stereotypical said:
			
		

> Its not workin



Rootshall straight up party mix  - Reloaded
http://www.sendspace.com/file/s8yr30

bless


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 4, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> Really stupid Old Skool/Happy Hardcore Mashup (Hardcor MuthaFucka)  not finished yet (about 15 minutes too long, any 'requests and I might stick them on as well))
> 
> http://waxdj.com/djs/614/


----------



## hiccup (Apr 7, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> Rootshall straight up party mix  - Reloaded
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/s8yr30
> 
> bless



Listened to this the other day, thought it was well good. Who's the MC?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Listened to this the other day, thought it was well good. Who's the MC?



probably Reuben but i'd wait for gareth to confirm


----------



## kakuma (Apr 7, 2006)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

>



you should have heard some of the bits i cut out....


----------



## xes (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.spektrum130.de/MUSIK/2005_12_14_YEARS_ON_DECKS.mp3

this is a fantastic mix. Not by me. Not really techno either,sort of old dancy stuff. But it's just great.


----------



## tendril (Apr 9, 2006)

*Wine up yer we-yast*

New Breaks mix. *Rightclick* and *'save target as'* or equivalent. It will be up until I run out of space on my website. If the link is broken in the future, pm me and I'll arrange a CD or a yousendit transfer.

Soundbwoy Steppa:

Drum pan sound - Reggie Steppa [intro]
Down under dub - Tayo
Put your hands up - Scam
On a ragga tip - Friendly's bootleg mix
Party skank - Aquasky
Let there be light - Paradox 3000
Rockers 2000 - Sergeant Steppa [Dreadzone rmx]
Dubbed Jah - Darkus
Baddest ruffest - Backyard dog
Coffee - Aquasky vs Masterblaster feat. Ragga Twins
Bysted rhymes - X-Men
Murder in the jamrock - Cut&run
Badbwoy - Vext
Bloodline dub - Tayo meets Acid Rockers Uptown
The Warriors - Mafia Tone v Dreadzone
Soundbwoy - Aquasky vs Masterblaster
Stepwise - Baobinga



Enjoy!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> New Breaks mix. *Rightclick* and *'save target as'* or equivalent. It will be up until I run out of space on my website. If the link is broken in the future, pm me and I'll arrange a CD or a yousendit transfer.
> 
> Soundbwoy Steppa:
> <snip>
> ...



kwal.it.eeee tendril
blissful bass on a bright day


----------



## tendril (Apr 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> kwal.it.eeee tendril
> blissful bass on a bright day



except it's pissing down here


----------



## themonkeyman (Apr 11, 2006)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> My new mix is up and ready for you lovely lot, right click here and save as
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> ...



anyone got any feedback on this, I had to re-host it, sorry ti took a while, electroplated just getting one of your breaks mixes, I am sure it is going to be quality as always


----------



## electroplated (Apr 12, 2006)

Tendril - nice selection there and great mix - like it a lot   

themonkeyman - am downloading now


----------



## Skim (Apr 12, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> Uptown Top Rankin - Diamond Geezah



I want this tune


----------



## kakuma (Apr 12, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I want this tune



i don't know if he's got any records out, there's a shitload of his stuff on dogsonacid and ragga-jungle

and it's all fucking ace


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 12, 2006)

*Broke Bass*

finally got down to recording this, it's raw, wobbly & breakcore tastic.

broke bass

here's the track list>
Ennio Morricone - Once upon a time in the west
Enduser - Kreep Step
Motive - Drop
Silent Witness - Amazon
Krumble - Fat Girl
Krumble - dark drumizing
Enduser - M16
Benny(kryzalide)
Krumble - Special Warnings
DJ Producer - Suffering
Ashanti - Only You
GVK - Silverwind2
Desired State - Killer Beat
DJ Producer - The biggest rave on earth
noisia - concussion
Spor - Cyberpunk
Wrongspeed - move adjunkt
Krumble - rave destruction
noisia - the tide (blech)
Kiddicraft - Peter works with one hammer
Hyperdriver - Master of the lounge scene
Fiend - Incisions
Ely Muff/Tantrum - Brad's Reject
+2H-2N - Lion
Electric Kettle - Hoopin'n'hollerin
break & silentwitness - nightshift
DJ Bazooka - Bassorum
Ohmresistance - Clasp
L Double - Break it Down


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 15, 2006)

*Soundbwoy Steppa*

....farkin' rocks Mr Tendril


----------



## Skim (Apr 17, 2006)

*Almost Live at the Coldharbour Dancehall Vol 2*

As my last Coldharbour mix seemed to go down well, I've done another Offline-inspired mix... download from here ... 

Malcolm Kipe: Motivestation (Merck)
Shackleton: I Am Animal (Skull Disco)
Atki2: Tantrum (Shadetek)
EDUK feat Deize Tigrona: Sex-0-Matic (DJ Edgar baile funk mix) (Man)
Diplo: Goldigger (Tugboat edit) (Hollertronix)
Pressure feat Warrior Queen: Money Honey (remix) (Hyperdub)
Zero dB: Bongos Beeps and Basslines (Ninja Tune)
Tipper: Open the Jowls (Tippermusic)
Tim Wright: Taken (Bow Wow)
Merka feat MC Esha: Mystic Man (retro dub remix) (Fat!)
Unknown: Dead Letter Drop 1 (unknown)(Dead Letter Drop)
Jammin': Round Trees (Bingo Beats)
BK A-Patchy: Live Right (London breaks mix) (Cut & Run)
Cut & Run: Murder in the Jamrock (Cut & Run)
Jesse Rose and Trevor Loveys present Izit?: Heavy What? (our version) (Made to Play)
Afrodisiac Sound System: Afroheat 4, track 4 (Afroheat)
Vybz Kartel: Good Buddy (In the Streetz)
The Seeds, Marcia Griffiths and Friends: Stepping to Mount Zion (Noisybuch)
JST*R: Musictime (JST*R)


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> As my last Coldharbour mix seemed to go down well, I've done another Offline-inspired mix... download from here ...
> 
> snip..



downloading now Your other coldharbour mix gets a regular spanking.

p.s. bustin Merka feat MC Esha: Mystic Man (retro dub remix) myself at the moment... fat tune


----------



## tendril (Apr 17, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> Tendril - nice selection there and great mix - like it a lot
> 
> themonkeyman - am downloading now



Cheers electroplated


----------



## DJ Squelch (Apr 18, 2006)

futurejazz said:
			
		

> here's one mix i made last year. acid disco & electro. i named it acidic as was too lazy to think of a better name. enjoy it & feel free to make some comments if will have any. cheers
> 
> http://dl.iskon.hr/mp3/dj_sets/yas__feb_2005_promo.mp3
> 
> a c i d i c



Really enjoying this mix. Hasn't been off my computer/ hi-fi/car stereo all week. 
More please.


----------



## Gee (Apr 19, 2006)

A little mix i knocked up the other day, lots of classics and rare treats for
you to get all misty eyed over, well for the old fuckers maybe    

http://www.sendspace.com/file/m0zw3w

If you go click on the download link underneath all the add's, should work for
you.  Think it's up for 6 days...

A Guy Called Gerald – Eyes of Sorrow
Chris Cuevas (MAW) – Hip Hop
Spectrum – Brazil
New Beat – This is Acid
KC Flight – Voices
Risque III – Essence of a Dream
Fast Eddie – Acid Thunder (Vocal)
Mental Cube – So This Is Love
One Tribe Feat. Gem – What have you done?
Octave One – I Believe (Feat. Lisa Newberry)
Master of the Universe – Space Talk
NRGee Posse – Themes
The Blapps Posse – Don’t Hold Back (Original)
Nexus 21 – (Still) Life Keeps Moving
Broken Family Band – The Booze and Drugs


----------



## ddraig (Apr 19, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> A little mix i knocked up the other day, lots of classics and rare treats for
> you to get all misty eyed over, well for the old fuckers maybe
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/m0zw3w
> ...



looks good
but bandwidth exceeded


----------



## Gee (Apr 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> looks good
> but bandwidth exceeded



Try later on or tomorrow, should be ok then


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 19, 2006)

not often you'd see Gerald and the Broken Family Band topping and tailing a mix


----------



## Gee (Apr 19, 2006)

yeah well i thought it was a bit off fun, hence the title 'All Fucked up' except for some reason it cut the end part of that song off when converting it to an mp3 so its a bit of a shit, but i am sure you will get it.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2006)

not much of a mix but found these whilst moving tunes about after getting in a bit pissed n caned from the pub/park
48mins14secs - 44.1mb
sunnyoldskoolsat

be free - noise factory - xlfp 1aa
dub war - dance conspiracy - xlt34
changing tracks - sl2 - xlt29
dj's unite - dj's unite   - xlfp 1a 
on a ragga tip - sl2 - xlt29
bring up the mic some more - ragga twins - suad27
shine eye - ragga twins - suad 32
mixed truth - ragga twins - suad27
searching for my rizla - ratpack - bgt02 
euphoria - the house crew - phto47r
the theme - ozomatli - house crew

mostly early 90's stuff on XL and Shut up and Dance
only noticed on playback that i played the censored ratpack tune booo


----------



## Skim (Apr 23, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> As my last Coldharbour mix seemed to go down well, I've done another Offline-inspired mix... download from here ...




Btw, I've re-done the mix because I wasn't happy with the levels the first time round – new download is still in the same place.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> not much of a mix but found these whilst moving tunes about after getting in a bit pissed n caned from the pub/park
> 48mins14secs - 44.1mb
> sunnyoldskoolsat
> 
> ...



Had this on last night. Top vibes


----------



## hiccup (Apr 23, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Btw, I've re-done the mix because I wasn't happy with the levels the first time round – new download is still in the same place.



Loving this mix too. Played it twice today


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Had this on last night. Top vibes



ta v much


----------



## Greebozz (Apr 24, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> You may like this... you may not.
> 
> *Pyschedelia and Garage from Around the World*
> 
> Download here




One of the best sixties psychedelia mixs I have ever heard, totally addictive. 
cheers for posting.

All smokers check it out.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 27, 2006)

*bassline pressure!*

just in time for the weekend here's a brand new mix done with decks + ableton live:

right click, save as

00. Intro
01. Krafty Kuts & Tim Deluxe - Bass Phenomenon [Against The Grain]
02. Tricknologist - Freak Frequency [Tricknology]
03. Stanton Warriors - Hope Time [The Rogue Element Remix] [Punks]
04. Drummatic Twins - Pumped Up Funk [Finger Lickin']
05. Peter Paul - More Tekila [IBreaks]
06. Tom Real vs The Rogue Element - Resistance '06 [Functional]
07. Aquasky & El Hornet - Girls And Boys [Passenger]
08. Splitloop - Freakfunk [Against The Grain]
09. Unknown - When I Was A Yout' [white]
10. Splitloop - KFC Feat. Bukue One [Against The Grain]
11. Stanton Warriors ft. Rodney P - Dip & Get Low [Punks]
12. Aquasky & The Breakfastaz feat Diane Charlemagne - Good Sound [Passenger]
13. Unknown - Purple Work [Waks Traks]
14. Unknown - You Got The Love [Crisp Biscuit]

enjoy!


----------



## magneze (Apr 27, 2006)

Excellent, was just wondering what to listen to. Downloading now ...


----------



## electroplated (Apr 27, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Excellent, was just wondering what to listen to. Downloading now ...



just realised the end got cut off slightly when i converted it to mp3, uploading the complete version now - will be there in about an hour. sorry! 

edit: sorted now.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 27, 2006)

> 01. Krafty Kuts & Tim Deluxe - Bass Phenomenon [Against The Grain]



Heard this on XFM last weekend but one...fucking AWESOME tune. Really drrrty


----------



## Greebozz (Apr 27, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> just in time for the weekend here's a brand new mix done with decks + ableton live:
> 
> right click, save as
> 
> ...



If anyone was wondering what the fuss is about breakbeak then they should listen to this, it is frigging orgazmic.


----------



## xes (Apr 27, 2006)

Acid Techno all the way.

Here's the first half of a mix I did a year or so ago.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GJJXMNLR

and here's side 2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1EC7PDR7

Ok,track listing is..... 

1-Acid Excession -ART-X-01 
2-'Ave some O this -Skankadelic #3 
3-Live Evil- Wahwah#1 
4-Tardis to Hackney-Getafix (#6?) 
5-Bitches Brew (other side of wahwah#1) 
6-High Grade Acid-Skankadelic 5 
7-Guns R stupid -SUF 
8-One Night In Hackney (end of side 1-begining of side 2) 
9-F*ck Goa -Smitten (origional) 
10-Cheese Grater- Karmic #4 
11-Nice Acid-Skankadelic#6 
12-Bedroom Poppadoms -Wahwah#7 
13-No Vocals-Skankadelic #4 
14-Bad day at Black Frog Creak -Smitten RIP 
15-Acidville-Skank 4 

If the links run out,let me know and I'll upload it again.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 28, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> If anyone was wondering what the fuss is about breakbeak then they should listen to this, it is frigging orgazmic.



He's not fibbing - some absolutely filthy sickness on this mix.


----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2006)

^ Thirded. That's a really good mix!


----------



## pootle (Apr 28, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> If anyone was wondering what the fuss is about breakbeak then they should listen to this, it is frigging orgazmic.



I still don't get it     the mix is very good an' all that, and I can see how some people would *heart* it, but I guess I just don't get breaks.  It almost irritates me.  The bits I like the most in breaks is the very bassy stuff, so I reckon I will just still my drums and bass innit.

Can someone recommend a good mix from here to listen to with the drums and the bass, or something nice and varied like a Skim mix?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2006)

pootle said:
			
		

> I still don't get it     the mix is very good an' all that, and I can see how some people would *heart* it, but I guess I just don't get breaks.  It almost irritates me.  The bits I like the most in breaks is the very bassy stuff, so I reckon I will just still my drums and bass innit.
> 
> Can someone recommend a good mix from here to listen to with the drums and the bass, or something nice and varied like a Skim mix?



hmm, don't understand how u can appreciate dnb and not this selection of breaks.
i agree with you about a fair amount of breaks but the mixes on this thread are excellent and the way breaks should be.

if you want a good dnb mix then biotec's a few pages back is wicked and any of topaz's mixes   
she should be on the radio now but isn't


----------



## Kanda (Apr 28, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> If anyone was wondering what the fuss is about breakbeak then they should listen to this, it is frigging orgazmic.



Indeed


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 28, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> If anyone was wondering what the fuss is about breakbeak then they should listen to this, it is frigging orgazmic.



Just grabbed this, cheers electroplated


----------



## futurejazz (Apr 28, 2006)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Really enjoying this mix. Hasn't been off my computer/ hi-fi/car stereo all week.
> More please.



cheers   

the new mix will be on line fairly shortly


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 30, 2006)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> You may like this... you may not.
> 
> *Pyschedelia and Garage from Around the World*
> 
> Download here



This is brilliant! Ta for sharing this


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> As my last Coldharbour mix seemed to go down well, I've done another Offline-inspired mix... download from here ...


 don't u just hate it when you download something as good as this and forget to listen to it for a week and then get annoyed with yaself  

loving it skim


----------



## magneze (May 3, 2006)

Finally uploaded this.

Over 4 hours of me & gergl back-to-back playing techno last Friday until the neighbours told us off.  

There's quite a bit of suspect mixing, but the music is all good.

http://www.magneze.com/mixes/magneze_and_gergl-14beers_and_a_bottle_of_wine.mp3

It'll only be up for a few weeks as it's used up all my quota (it's 237MB! )

PS: if anyone's wondering, the "Serious Business" night won't be strictly techno like this mix was.


----------



## Old Gergl (May 4, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> There's quite a bit of suspect mixing


My favourites are the 'shit the record just ran out, quick put something on!' moments...

That's not suspect, that's _keeping it real_


----------



## Moggy (May 4, 2006)

gergl said:
			
		

> My favourites are the 'shit the record just ran out, quick put something on!' moments...
> 
> That's not suspect, that's _keeping it real_



I think the first time that happens is like a dj's right-of-passage


----------



## pk (May 4, 2006)

Nice one Gergyl & Magnese - having a listen now...


----------



## Moggy (May 4, 2006)

Listening now too  

(Surely the mix should be called '...15 cans of stella and a bottle of wine'?


----------



## Apathy (May 4, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Finally uploaded this.
> 
> Over 4 hours of me & gergl back-to-back playing techno last Friday until the neighbours told us off.



Got loads of this stuff round at my mums, its gonna do my head in when i hear tracks i know but can't remember the names..... just listening now at a random point and straight away i know the tune its that tune at 3 hours and 31 mins...... Go on someone, put me out of my misery then!?


----------



## rorymac (May 4, 2006)

I'll tell you when I get to it. I don't like to skip forward on a first listen. I gave up DJ'ing because of that. Say no to greatest hits packages and don't say eclectic in front of a DJ. I never do ever.
I have written a title on a playing card and that's in a safe place don't worry about that. Ok thanks.


----------



## magneze (May 4, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> Got loads of this stuff round at my mums, its gonna do my head in when i hear tracks i know but can't remember the names..... just listening now at a random point and straight away i know the tune its that tune at 3 hours and 31 mins...... Go on someone, put me out of my misery then!?


Just dug it out...

Section X - Galaxians (Chris Liberator & the Geezer Remix) on Phoenix Uprising.


----------



## rorymac (May 5, 2006)

The playing card remains untouched._!_
My socks


----------



## Moggy (May 5, 2006)

As do your socks


----------



## Gee (May 5, 2006)

For Bob Marleys Dad and anyone else that missed it

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ou8jxl 

A Guy Called Gerald – Eyes of Sorrow
Chris Cuevas (MAW) – Hip Hop
Spectrum – Brazil
New Beat – This is Acid
KC Flight – Voices
Risque III – Essence of a Dream
Fast Eddie – Acid Thunder (Vocal)
Mental Cube – So This Is Love
One Tribe Feat. Gem – What have you done?
Octave One – I Believe (Feat. Lisa Newberry)
Master of the Universe – Space Talk
NRGee Posse – Themes
The Blapps Posse – Don’t Hold Back (Original)
Nexus 21 – (Still) Life Keeps Moving
Broken Family Band – The Booze and Drugs


----------



## bmd (May 5, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> For Bob Marleys Dad and anyone else that missed it
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ou8jxl
> 
> ...




Bless you. 

Chris Cuevas' Hip Hop! *weeps with joy*


----------



## Gee (May 5, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Bless you.
> 
> Chris Cuevas' Hip Hop! *weeps with joy*



It's a corker!


----------



## Apathy (May 5, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> For Bob Marleys Dad and anyone else that missed it
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ou8jxl
> 
> ...



Word up fella, gonna enjoy this one


----------



## Apathy (May 5, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Just dug it out...
> 
> Section X - Galaxians (Chris Liberator & the Geezer Remix) on Phoenix Uprising.



thats it, cheers mate, might have passed that record on to a mate of mine a while back, but i remember really liking it at the time, got a nice melodic riff to it, might even get it back off him, bet theres a few acid techno tunes i could mix up with more older stuff im playing at the mo


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> For Bob Marleys Dad and anyone else that missed it
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ou8jxl
> 
> ...


Am loving this mix! Great stuff!


----------



## bmd (May 5, 2006)

KC Flight! "voiceeeeeeeeeeeees iiinside my head, echoooooooooooooooooes things that you saiiiid".


----------



## Gee (May 5, 2006)

It's all about the bass in 'themes'


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 6, 2006)

Now my massive new hard drive finally works (thanks to advice from Magneze) I'm having a bit of a session on this thread. Good stuff from Skim and Electroplated (as you'd expect.) Plenty more to come too.


----------



## bmd (May 7, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> just in time for the weekend here's a brand new mix done with decks + ableton live:
> 
> right click, save as
> 
> ...




Currently sanding me lugs with this. Top drawer as usual.


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2006)

did a mix just now and recorded it in audacity but it sounds well 'hissy'
i've uploaded about 3/4 mins of it here (3.5mb) testsnippet
is there anything i can do in audacity to sort it out? or just do it again


----------



## electroplated (May 9, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> did a mix just now and recorded it in audacity but it sounds well 'hissy'
> i've uploaded about 3/4 mins of it here (3.5mb) testsnippet
> is there anything i can do in audacity to sort it out? or just do it again




I just chucked your snippet through a hiss reduction filter (in cool edit pro) and it did a pretty good job - can upload the result for you if you like.. far from ideal but short of recording the mix again from scratch better than nothing!


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> I just chucked your snippet through a hiss reduction filter (in cool edit pro) and it did a pretty good job - can upload the result for you if you like.. far from ideal but short of recording the mix again from scratch better than nothing!



thanks a lot, thought it was hissy!
cheers for the offer but it looks like i've deleted the whole thing in audacity by shutting the pc down  so will have to redo anyway.


----------



## Skim (May 11, 2006)

I came across this site recently and there are some pretty good dubstep mxes on here:

http://www.bleepsandwhirrs.com/blog/


----------



## electroplated (May 26, 2006)

*not breaks!*

just found an electro set i did for Urburn a while ago and thought I'd spread the old skool vibes  

download (right click/save as)

front cover:




back cover / tracklist:


----------



## Apathy (May 26, 2006)

nice one electroplated, well looking forward to hearing this 

can't get that .gif to open for me tho  any chance you can write out a t/list if i have no luck with it?? 

edit.....

ps... what the **** is a .gif anyway!??


----------



## electroplated (May 26, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> nice one electroplated, well looking forward to hearing this
> 
> can't get that .gif to open for me tho  any chance you can write out a t/list if i have no luck with it??
> 
> ...



hows that?

(a .gif is a bit like a .jpeg, only more suited to diagrams/text than photos)


----------



## Kanda (May 26, 2006)

Wicked mix, brings back lots of memories


----------



## Kanda (May 26, 2006)

Just played my g/f some of it...

Me: You don't remember this?? wtf?!!
Her: I was 2 you prick!
Me: er... um.. ok /blush


----------



## Apathy (May 26, 2006)

suddenly working now


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Just played my g/f some of it...
> 
> Me: You don't remember this?? wtf?!!
> Her: I was 2 you prick!
> Me: er... um.. ok /blush



lol! ya perv 

wicked mix, got it pumping now


----------



## placid (May 27, 2006)

*Adventures into Dubstep  Vol 1*

For the unitiated, because my server will not let me put mp3's up, i have to renme them as .zip files. Simply rename it to .mp3 once downloaded.

Best heard at high volume

Tracks from Skream, DMZ, Loefah, Skuba, Pinch and shackleton

This is my 1st attempt, so go easy on me, not totally happy with it but the bottom is, it's makin me smile.

Approx 88 mb @ 192 kbps

1 hit on 2 techincs

Enjoy

P


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> For the unitiated, because my server will not let me put mp3's up, i have to renme them as .zip files. Simply rename it to .mp3 once downloaded.
> 
> Best heard at high volume
> 
> ...



like it a lot  plenty of stomach wobbling and sick noises, nice one


----------



## killer b (May 27, 2006)

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=88C7016C71EEDF3D

the tracklisting is:

beanie man - crazy be quiet
special blends - volume 1
congo natty - wardance
ceephax - hardcore wick
kemet - soul pill
soundmurderer & SK1 - seek and destroy
bizzy b - murdah style 2004
panacea - my brain
t. raumshmiere - rabaukendisko (the bug remix)
dj freak - crazy
total output - diminished responsibility
the technoist - closing down

ranges from nasty dancehall through to gabber, and is a bit shit in places... hope y'enjoy it.


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=88C7016C71EEDF3D
> 
> the tracklisting is:
> 
> ...



that's a bit special so far mate  nice one


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2006)

cool... it gets a bit shit later on, but all the choons are solid.


----------



## Skim (May 28, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> is a bit shit in places



I like your candour and am downloading it now 

Amd you can't go wrong with that Raumschmiere/Bug track


----------



## Wintermute (May 28, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> cool... it gets a bit shit later on, but all the choons are solid.



Does it fuck! Top mix mate, I'm liking this. For the second time through now


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 28, 2006)

Good ones from killer b and electroplated.


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 28, 2006)

found this Breakbeat mix on the nuskoolbreaks forums download from here


----------



## killer b (May 28, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> And you can't go wrong with that Raumschmiere/Bug track


this is true. probably the hardest thing the bug has put out so far...


----------



## Apathy (May 29, 2006)

*good nite all round*

wil put the electro on now.nice one m8


----------



## Allen CCFC (May 30, 2006)

*Class Chicago House mixes*

http://www.chicagohouseradio.com/Mixes.html

Excellent MP3s which really capture the history of disco.

I mowed the lawn and cleaned the bathroom while listening to them.

I felt like I was in the Paradise garage and studio 54


----------



## killer b (Jun 1, 2006)

here's a mix i did for a friend this afternoon...

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=9C10307C408AE95C

tracklisting is as follows -

the travellers: south africa
king tubby: cape to cairo
augustus pablo: viva torado
barry brown: jah lead us
barry brown: jah lead us (version)
winston jarrett: fear not
johnny clarke: stop tribal war
u-brown: no more tribal war
joe gibbs: african dub chapter 3
the abyssinians: declaration of rights
jah stitch: african people (3 in 1)
cedric 'im brooks: words of wisdom
rico: soundcheck
horace andy/john holt: a quiet place
horace andy/john holt: a quiet place dub
the congos: congo man (carl craig re-edit)
lynton kwesi johnson: license fi kill
wayne smith: under me sleng teng
ninjaman: murder dem
jah screechy: walk and skank

mainly roots/dub, with a few dancehall bangers at the end...


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> For the unitiated, because my server will not let me put mp3's up, i have to renme them as .zip files. Simply rename it to .mp3 once downloaded.


i tried to do this, but the file still thinks it's a zip, even though it says .mp3 after it... any advice?


----------



## Wintermute (Jun 2, 2006)

This on Windows? Have you got "hide extensions for known file types" turned on?

(Open up a Windows Explorer window, go Tools -> Folder Options -> click the 'View' tab, look under 'Files And Folders')


----------



## killer b (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm.. i'll give that a try later, and report back.


----------



## mischief (Jun 9, 2006)

*hardtek ragga jungle breakcore dub mixes*

2 new mixes: 

jungle and hardtek

jungletekmischief



and a rollin junglebreakcoredub  for all ye ragga jungle heads


----------



## magneze (Jun 13, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=88C7016C71EEDF3D
> 
> the tracklisting is:
> 
> ...


I missed this. Any chance of uploading it again?


----------



## xes (Jun 13, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I missed this. Any chance of uploading it again?


seconded!


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2006)

sure... you'll need to wait till tonight though.


----------



## magneze (Jun 13, 2006)

Cheers!


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2006)

here ye are!

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=34DE60206F1F35BB


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 15, 2006)

*trapped in the corecore*

ILL FM - www.ILLFM.net
THURSDAY 15 JUNE - 8 - 12 PM

broken yolk trapped in the corecore - 8-9pm - live streaming (and later will 
be archived)

dj Broken Yolk will be dishing out r kelly's latest masterwork, which 
obviously requires the addition of a ragged mashup of ragga freakcore, easy 
gabba, filthbeat and dirty maximalist anthems to prevent him pulling out his 
berretta and bringing out the midget from your kitchen cupboard.

I says I'm gonna count to four
1, he says mister wait
2, she says please don't shoot
3, he says don't shoot me
4, she screams

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trapped_In_The_Closet


----------



## killer b (Jun 15, 2006)

are you doing the whole thing, breakcore style?

i think i love you, BY.

x


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 15, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> are you doing the whole thing, breakcore style?
> 
> i think i love you, BY.
> 
> x



i don't think my voice is up to the vocals, so i'll just try and mash as much as i can into the mix  

could be a right mess - let's hope so....


----------



## radio_atomica (Jun 16, 2006)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> ILL FM - www.ILLFM.net
> THURSDAY 15 JUNE - 8 - 12 PM
> 
> broken yolk trapped in the corecore - 8-9pm - live streaming (and later will
> ...



That was the greatest thing we've ever seen.  Ever.  Ever.


----------



## magneze (Jun 16, 2006)

New techno/breaks mix.  

Tracklisting:

   1. DJ Preach - Broken Inside - Relic
   2. Olivier Giacomotto - Mista Zeta - TechHead
   3. Elton D - Just Lay (Marko Nastic Remix) - Patterns
   4. Electro One - Sheraton - Soul Access
   5. Preach - Oxygen (Marco V Incharge's Remix) - Relic
   6. Ortin Cam - The Past Is Gone - Corachi
   7. Unknown - Sunglasses At Night - Big Deal
   8. Nitro - Violence (Rogue Element Remix) - ibreaks
   9. The Autobots - This World (Roxiller Remix) - Broke
  10. DJ Isy vs DJ Rasco - Bad Beats (2006 VIP Remix) - Selectabreaks
  11. Equalizers - Moment In Time - Wireframe

Download (53.2MB)

Podcast feed here!


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 18, 2006)

radio_atomica said:
			
		

> That was the greatest thing we've ever seen.  Ever.  Ever.



it is a bit special innit i hope my mix did it justice.....


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2006)

brokenyolk - have you got the mix for us to download yet?


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

*Boogie Down Beswick*

.aac file....

http://s1.upload.sc/request/08335f78e3459398a3d2ee75d89ba172

and a .mp3 file....

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=6687A1192584067D

first time i've ever upped a mix by myself, lemme know if it works please

mixed on two turntables......

tracks include...

jedi knights - one for M.A.W.
captain rock - future shock bonus beats
dynamix II - dont touch that dial
deejay punk-rok - my beatbox
bass junkies Vs dj dextrous - robot movement
newton - do what u wanna do
kraftwerk - its more fun to compute
mr nex - rok 'ard
girls on top - i wanna dance with numbers
kraftwerk - tour de france
metric brothers - electromatic
whodini - the freaks come out at night (jackyl & hyde's night of the living bassheads rmx)
deejay *** - beat street
captain rock - return of captain rock
bam bam - where's your child?
chemical brothers - morning lemon
mr roy - 50/fifty
d.h.s - this is acid
bonesbreaks - beat the biz
tales from the woodshed vol.2 - brainclag
the ultraviolet catastrophe - trip harder/lolitta holloway live acapella
nexus 21 - still life keeps movin (mental dub)
cj bolland - people of the universe
smallstone disciple - cyberfunk
denise lopez - don't you wanna be mine (club-a-dub)
c.p.u - pitched attack
geezer - acid
g double e - as funky as a funky thing can get
thomas schumacher - when i rock
dj misjah - the shake

honestly, was buzzin doing this mix, really enjoyed myself, hope u like it too


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 19, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> brokenyolk - have you got the mix for us to download yet?



will post it when it's ready - it went out on thursday and got some confused reactions - people thinking that i was playing out r kelly as some kind of revenge!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> *** sorry, will sort link out tomorrow***
> <snip>
> 
> edit cos link was poo


watcha mean poo?i just downloaded it!


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> watcha mean poo?i just downloaded it!



aye but for some reason its says (if i remember right) NOOK - LIVE IN HIS ROOM scrolling text in the winamp player....... Who? My younger bro sorted it out for me (he can't explain the 'Nook' bit)... i wanna it to say "Ian K - Boogie Down Beswick" since its my mix, and i'm proud of it

bet everyone thinks i've robbed someone elses mix to pass off as my own now   

hope u liked it tho ddraig

its back on the upload now btw


----------



## electroplated (Jun 19, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> *** sorry, will sort link out tomorrow***
> 
> first time i've ever upped a mix by myself, lemme know if it works please
> 
> ...




excellent - just listening now


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> excellent - just listening now



lol i'm well paranoid now, like hows u guys getting getting hold of it? i'm sure it was only up for a few mins last night 

obviously, u downloaded it last night innit  

nice one electroplated


----------



## electroplated (Jun 19, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> lol i'm well paranoid now, like hows u guys getting getting hold of it? i'm sure it was only up for a few mins last night
> 
> obviously, u downloaded it last night innit
> 
> nice one electroplated



don't be paranoid nook - downloaded it this afternoon - even though you removed the link on here it was still in the email i got because I'm subscribed to this thread....


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> don't be paranoid nook - downloaded it this afternoon - even though you removed the link on here it was still in the email i got because I'm subscribed to this thread....



"'DJ NOOK - MAKE SUM NOIZE!!!' Rhymes dunnit!?"  

DJ Nook!? Shit name! 

Its how i'm gonna be known on the U75 from now on tho knowing my luck


----------



## Yetman (Jun 19, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> lol i'm well paranoid now, like hows u guys getting getting hold of it? i'm sure it was only up for a few mins last night
> 
> obviously, u downloaded it last night innit
> 
> nice one electroplated



This looks the business, looking forward to it


----------



## grosun (Jun 19, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> aye but for some reason its says (if i remember right) NOOK - LIVE IN HIS ROOM scrolling text in the winamp player....... Who? My younger bro sorted it out for me (he can't explain the 'Nook' bit)... i wanna it to say "Ian K - Boogie Down Beswick" since its my mix, and i'm proud of it
> 
> bet everyone thinks i've robbed someone elses mix to pass off as my own now
> 
> ...



Can you pop the link back up? There doesn't seem to be a link in the original post & the track listing's looking well tasty.


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

*should'nt be too long*

uploading the link back up as we speak, fingers crossed, 3rd time lucky

Link back up!!


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

*Its still f@*#ing says it*

DJ NOOK 

That was a complete waste of my time then


----------



## electroplated (Jun 19, 2006)

you are secretly called DJ Nook aren't you!


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

nah but i wanna meet him now 

ah fuck it, DJ Nook it is then... Comin' at ya


----------



## Apathy (Jun 19, 2006)

sorted again, Nook was doing my head in lol


----------



## Yetman (Jun 20, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> http://s1.upload.sc/request/08335f78e3459398a3d2ee75d89ba172
> 
> first time i've ever upped a mix by myself, lemme know if it works please
> 
> ...



Download Limit Exceded
This file exceded daily download limit (1,024.00MB/file). It is temporary unavailable for download.


 

I REALLY WANT THIS!!


----------



## kakuma (Jun 20, 2006)

dust

me fucking about with my synth and adding some samples for 10 minutes. proper lo fi

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/songInfo.cfm?bandID=230519&songID=4089186


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 21, 2006)

here you go......

http://www.illfm.net/Broken Yolk ILL FM 15 6 06.mp3





			
				brokenyolk said:
			
		

> ILL FM - www.ILLFM.net
> THURSDAY 15 JUNE - 8 - 12 PM
> 
> broken yolk trapped in the corecore - 8-9pm - live streaming (and later will
> ...


----------



## Gee (Jun 21, 2006)

OK so a couple of tracks are past 1989 which makes the title seem a bit silly and i have not uploaded vol 1 yet, but i will in time.  Hope you enjoy it anyway.

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=CE0D4E035C47E298

Dow Jones – Just a Techno Groove
Chris Cuevas – Hop Hop
Bonesbreaks Vol 3 – Frankies Seduction
Bonesbreaks Vol 3 – Miami Bass
The Break Boys – Listen to the rhythm Flow
Bonesbreaks Vol 4 – The Orchestra
Last rhythm – Last rhythm
Pierres Phuture Phantasy Club – Dream Girl
Reese & Sanintonio – Back to the Beat
MK – Mirror Mirror
Lyddell Townsell – Unkown
The Break Boys – My House is your House
Pink Noise – Gimme some Energy
Ritual – Vice
BFC - Elements
NWA – Express yourself


----------



## teecee (Jun 21, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> nah but i wanna meet him now
> 
> ah fuck it, DJ Nook it is then... Comin' at ya



Thanks DJ Nook   - looking forward to listening to this but can't get it to play

Tried Itunes as it's an aac file but no joy - also tried Windows Media Player and Core Media Player but having no joy - normally I find a way but this ones got me

anyone else had a problem or am I just being fick


----------



## Apathy (Jun 22, 2006)

Here we go, its an .mp3 file as well no less.....

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=6687A1192584067D


----------



## themonkeyman (Jun 22, 2006)

*jacket - June 2006 - My New Mix*

My new mix is up and ready for you lovely lot to get hold of.

Tracklisting

1 - Frankie J - Moonlight _Bunchlox_
2 - Bryan Jones - Chicago Jack (Joey Youngman) _Control_
3 - Mario Fabriani - So Good (Members Only) _Fetish_
4 - Jason Hodges - Shake It _Aroma_
5 - Inland Knights - Come With Me _Drop Music_
6 - Sound Republic - Played Out _Sound Republic_
7 - Magik Johnson - Snatch _Soco Audio_
8 - Data MC - Life Is (Phonique Remix) _Universal_
9 - DJ Rage - Dat Funkk _Toolroom_
10 - Dejonka - Get The Snack (Gee & Lighter's Snackbar Remix) _Hammarskjold_
11 - Paradise Soul - Juicebox _Kinky Vinyl_
12 - Paul Bingham - Dirty XXX _Grooved Music_
13 - Onionz - Burnin' (Chris Lake Remix) _Cr2 Records_
14 - Cass & Slide - Perception _Global Underground_


Right click here to download it.

Let me know what you all think.

Cheers


----------



## electroplated (Jun 22, 2006)

Apathy / NOOK - really digging that mix, spot on!


----------



## Yetman (Jun 22, 2006)

Yeah nice one Nook, gets really good about halfway through


----------



## Apathy (Jun 22, 2006)

nice one 

lmao @ DJ Nook 

not even got the devastating impact of the word 'Nuke'.... just plain old 'Nook'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2006)

here's a set I played a couple of weeks ago - my first ever proper DJ set:
Manhattan Rhythm Kings - Happy Feet 
Grace Jones - Walking In The Rain 
Q - Voice Of Q 
Scarlet Fantastic - No Memory 
Lily Allan - LDN 
Missy Elliott - Work It 
Prince - Dirty Mind 
Rob n Raz & Leila K - Got to get 
Amerie - One Thing (DK remix) 
Holge Czukay - Cool In The Pool 
Paris Angels - Perfume (All On You) 
Skatt Brothers - Walk The Night 
Sydney Youngblood - If Only I Could 
Hot Chocolate - Mindless Boogie 
Todd Terje - Italian Stallion 
Colonel Abrahams - Trapped 
Talking Heads - Once In A Lifetime 
Lionel Richie - All Night Long 
T Connection - Do What You Wanna Do 
Tiga - Hot In Herre 
Mental Cube - Q 
Tricky Disco - Tricky Disco 
David Soul - Silver Lady 

Didn't record it but was so chuffed with it I wanted to share!


----------



## killer b (Jun 23, 2006)

i thought you played silver lady twice?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 23, 2006)

I tried but they managed to turn off the sound from upstairs - the venue had a strict curfew


----------



## teecee (Jun 23, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> Here we go, its an .mp3 file as well no less.....
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=6687A1192584067D



Cheers for that

made me kinda nostalgic


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> here's a set I played a couple of weeks ago - my first ever proper DJ set:
> 
> Didn't record it but was so chuffed with it I wanted to share!




nice one!  ya big bloody tease 
go back and bloody record it


----------



## ddraig (Jun 23, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> OK so a couple of tracks are past 1989 which makes the title seem a bit silly and i have not uploaded vol 1 yet, but i will in time.  Hope you enjoy it anyway.
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=CE0D4E035C47E298
> 
> ...



that, mate, is superb  so good i had to play it twice in a row and turn it up some


----------



## Apathy (Jun 23, 2006)

nice one Gee, can't wait to give that mix a whirl

and thanx teecee, glad u like it


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 26, 2006)

My happy hardcore mixup is coming soon...

The best tunes in the world mixed on the worst equipment in the world.

Watch this space


----------



## hiccup (Jun 26, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> My happy hardcore mixup is coming soon...
> 
> The best tunes in the world mixed on the worst equipment in the world.
> 
> Watch this space



Yay


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 26, 2006)

Your reggae stuff's wicked btw hiccup


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 26, 2006)

It's £5.50 turntable, a £3 mixer and my really old and dodgy soundlab turntable (13 years now).



Just need a cheap pair of headphones and a microphone now.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Paris Angels - Perfume (All On You)



I just rediscovered this  - the only really good 'indie dance' tune?




			
				Orang Utan said:
			
		

> David Soul - Silver Lady



but of course


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> I just rediscovered this  - the only really good 'indie dance' tune?


Well, it's better than The Soup Dragons!


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 26, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Well, it's better than The Soup Dragons!




So's the ebola virus


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> but of course


I wouldn't have it any other way....


----------



## Apathy (Jun 27, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> OK so a couple of tracks are past 1989 which makes the title seem a bit silly and i have not uploaded vol 1 yet, but i will in time.  Hope you enjoy it anyway.
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=CE0D4E035C47E298
> 
> ...



good stuff dood, wicked Hacienda stylee, good selection, smooth mixin


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2006)

Some guy from another forum posted this twisted acid techno set.

http://www.acidtekno.monespace.net/2fik-skwatt6tm-acidattitude.mp3

Track Listing.

-binarybassline01 - mr gasmak - moody blues 
-Mute Records - collabs400- George Issakidis - Looks Something Like You 
-smittenltd8 - rowland the bastard - what u waitin for 
-su:real 4:9 - acid approved 
-smitten 20-1 - punkfloyd - top banana 
-whawhawha14 - ddr&amp;thegeezer - suicide raving 
-routemaster44 - noname - butt driver 
-whawhawha14 - ddr&amp;thegeezer - power wazzing 
-stayupforever55 - trapeze artists - general narcotic 
-tec64 - lectrolux - baloney reload - lectrolux get hydraulixed 
-stayupforever55 - trapeze artists - levels of conciousness 
-raw033 - untitled 
-harthouse - hardfloor - tb ressucitation - lost in the silver box 
-eargasm003 - garfield et moise - help me 
-acid anonymous 00 - serve your system - tracks by dx 
-binarybassline002 - THE 'ZOD'-EP -The Power Hour Remix(Gas-a-noid Headstrong Electro Remix) 

Enjoy


----------



## xes (Jun 29, 2006)

an old school acid set from Brazil
Eli Iwasa @ Lov.E
http://www.rraurl.com/shared/download.php?id=28


----------



## Apathy (Jun 30, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> an old school acid set from Brazil
> Eli Iwasa @ Lov.E
> http://www.rraurl.com/shared/download.php?id=28




that aint old skool acid


----------



## xes (Jun 30, 2006)

Well,I haven't listened to it all the way through,just skipped. It's old-ish acid then


----------



## Apathy (Jun 30, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> Well,I haven't listened to it all the way through,just skipped. It's old-ish acid then



its fuckin fast-ish innit 

BUT aint listened to too much acid techno in a while so will give it a proper go anyway - my mp3 has a pitch control 

back in the late 90s i would have really liked this one and the other mixes you put up, but tastes change with me tho

did you ever check this mix i did a while back mate, mid-ninetys acid techno classics, u should be into it....

http://www.positiveimpact.streamlinetrial.co.uk/iank9296hardacid.mp3

plug plug plug wheneva i get the chance


----------



## xes (Jun 30, 2006)

Cheers mate,I'll check that when I get home (against the 250 or so sets in my collection to make sure I've not duplicated it  )

Did you see the Dave Angel set i posted,I gave it it's own thread cos I think it deserves it  @ obsession 1992.


----------



## Apathy (Jun 30, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> Cheers mate,I'll check that when I get home (against the 250 or so sets in my collection to make sure I've not duplicated it  )
> 
> Did you see the Dave Angel set i posted,I gave it it's own thread cos I think it deserves it  @ obsession 1992.



missed that will d/l straight away 

he's on in leeds tomorrow night doing an Orbit style old skool set, i'm gonna have to miss it tho cos i'm skint, but that what i'd call a night out


----------



## xes (Jun 30, 2006)

I had a set from orbital,fucking lost it though,back to back with laurent garnier. Will have to slsk it again and pop it up for the amusement of otheres 

I'd love to be in Leeds tomorow night,I'd even consider giving up my drugs fast for it.


----------



## rorymac (Jun 30, 2006)

This isn't the place for chit chat. Upload yer mix and move on swiftly. 
No praising or laughing at other folk's efforts. Many a mix has been overly tweaked for fear of ridicule. Many of us have developed issues.
'I fucking despise drums now .. they make my blood boil .. fuckin hi hats and snares .. poxy fuckin things Roy' is quite typical.
I don't know what to say to a young DJ in that situation. 
My own mixes may be bass    &*)&*)%)% free but they're in time so watch yer step .. you aint all that you're shit ? No no no no ! I see a bloke every day practically .. he walks right past my window with a fuckin bass. Big black fuckin ugly thing :[. He reckons he's dead smart but I'm gonna do him good and proper. Don't fuckin worry about that !!  
Post yer mix and leave immediately .. look no fucker in the eye. 
No muttering and no wanker signs :| .. Jesus Christ


----------



## xes (Jun 30, 2006)

Sorry Rory 

*slaps wrist*

But that is a fucking wicked set Apathy Thank you.What's the tune 53 minutes in? Just cranked it right up nice and loud.


----------



## Apathy (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice one Xes mate, glad u like the mix anyway and here is the beauty at 53 mins...

http://www.discogs.com/release/23438

first heard this played out on My 21st birthday at the old Havok nite in M/cr, perfect


----------



## Apathy (Jul 2, 2006)

Check out the guy who made that classic bit of acid...







attractive lad, sort of reminds me of Rory

Edit to say I meant to put up a pic of a red 'X'


----------



## Uncle Fester (Jul 4, 2006)

*Dub Step Mix*

DJ-BPM's latest - Dubstepcapone Mix

Hope you like it!


----------



## xes (Jul 4, 2006)

Apathy said:
			
		

> Nice one Xes mate, glad u like the mix anyway and here is the beauty at 53 mins...
> 
> http://www.discogs.com/release/23438
> 
> first heard this played out on My 21st birthday at the old Havok nite in M/cr, perfect


Cheers  Found a (2) copy(s) online,but it's nearly 40 quid,over 40 if you include carriage. I'll have to wait till i have a bit more free cash before I spend that much on one tune


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 4, 2006)

Uncle Fester said:
			
		

> DJ-BPM's latest - Dubstepcapone Mix
> 
> Hope you like it!



Sorry, my bandwidth limit has been exceed for this week, please try next Sunday


----------



## electroplated (Jul 5, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> New techno/breaks mix.
> 
> Download (53.2MB)



just listened to this, really enjoyed it and put a spring in my step on the way to work


----------



## magneze (Jul 5, 2006)

electroplated said:
			
		

> just listened to this, really enjoyed it and put a spring in my step on the way to work


 Cheers!


----------



## Kanda (Jul 5, 2006)

Not tweaked at all and not perfect in the slightest, but fuck it.... my 1st hosted mix: http://www.djkanda.com/Kanda1.mp3

Appreciate criticism etc.

If you want a tracklisting let me know, not sure it's everyone here's taste though.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Not tweaked at all and not perfect in the slightest, but fuck it.... my 1st hosted mix: http://www.djkanda.com/Kanda1.mp3
> 
> Appreciate criticism etc.
> 
> If you want a tracklisting let me know, not sure it's everyone here's taste though.



you could at least tell us what it is mate! 
rough genre will do mind, don't be shy now


----------



## Kanda (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry ...

House, dirtyish


----------



## Uncle Fester (Jul 6, 2006)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> Sorry, my bandwidth limit has been exceed for this week, please try next Sunday



Sorry, theres been a run.  Looking around at the moment for low-cost/free hosts with a bit more bandwidth...


----------



## Kanda (Jul 6, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Not tweaked at all and not perfect in the slightest, but fuck it.... my 1st dirty house/house hosted mix: http://www.djkanda.com/Kanda1.mp3
> 
> Appreciate criticism etc.
> 
> If you want a tracklisting let me know, not sure it's everyone here's taste though.



Didn't think it was many peoples taste


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought it was great - do you have a tracklisting?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 7, 2006)

www.djkanda.com/Kanda1.mp3

With Tracklisting:

Alexkid - Uno [Original]
Gee Moore & Pigbwoy feat Charlotte Fairman - Take U Inside [Mixupload.com Remix ]
John Dahlback ft. Erika Gellermark - Nothing Is For Real [Kurd Maverick Remix]
16 Bit Lolita's - Sedna [Original]
Montero - Hairy Hits [House Mix]
Chris Lake - Release [Original]
Dzierzek & Liousias - Randoms [Original]
King Roc - The Tip [Tom Neville Remix]
Tom Neville - Never Lose Your Grip [Original]


----------



## tendril (Jul 7, 2006)

Unfortunately I have had to sell my decks and mixer  so I have done one last mix on them.


R.I.P. Babies

Tracklist:

AMD: Drip [Snake Sedrick remix]
Pod & Bowser: The Anti
Plump DJs: Blackjack
Lunamoth: Squirrels... Yeah! [Future Funk Squad mix]
Mindmuggaz: Get Funky
Unknown White Label
Mr Velcro Fastener: Electric Appliances [Plump DJs vocal mix]
Soul of Man: Foxy Moron
Freestylers: Get a life [Poxy Music remix]
Paradox 3000: Party Alarm
Rob Reng: Zero Gravity Jive [Hyper remix]
J Mekka: Zilly Zozzage [JHz Squelchy remix]
Meat Katie & Elite Force: The Answer [Force Mass Motion's Phunk-acid mix]
Kickflip: King Conga
General Midi: House of Funk


enjoy


----------



## hiccup (Jul 10, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have had to sell my decks and mixer  so I have done one last mix on them.
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Babies
> ...



Had this on this evening, really enjoying it, cheers matey.

No more decks! That is teh sad


----------



## tendril (Jul 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Had this on this evening, really enjoying it, cheers matey.
> 
> No more decks! That is teh sad



just no more decks for now. Will do a budget and save for some more. Glad you liked the mix.


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> www.djkanda.com/Kanda1.mp3
> 
> With Tracklisting:
> 
> ...



Just thought I'd post up and say this was/is excellent...what are you mixing on??


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 14, 2006)

tendril said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have had to sell my decks and mixer  so I have done one last mix on them.
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Babies
> ...



Really enjoyed this too....shame about the decks though...


----------



## Kanda (Jul 14, 2006)

iROBOT said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd post up and say this was/is excellent...what are you mixing on??



That mix was done on 2 x CDJ1000's + DJM600 Mixer. Why do you ask?

Thanks


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 14, 2006)

*Hekatenyears*

Not so much a DJ mix but a load of them.  Here is the archive of a couple of nights of live sets from the Hekate Sound System on my redZEORradio show.  Yann's turntable set is particularly amazing.

HEKATENYEARS


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 14, 2006)

*Untitled-July'06 mix ¦ mp3 ¦ 192kbps*

I done it last night, one take like, no bells and whistles - it is what it is. Couldn't be arsed to think of some title... 
Started off deep but then went off in a little different direction about halfway through. Annoyed that the last bloody mix didn't quite come off! Fuck it, took a gamble mixing from the start and wasn't quite sure where to start; the half-beat, quarter-beat...my brain boggled and then just  melted out of my ears and onto my rug so I had to stop the mix there and wait for a replacement 

I've used ID3v2 tags to include the tracklisting using Tag&Rename 3.2.5 rc 1, do people find this useful? 

Whatever, lap up yo earz...
*Download*

00:00 | Glenn Underground - Crescendo
06:52 | Boo Williams - Tech It Out
10:54 | Vick Lavender - Autumn In Chicago
15:06 | Addvibe - Brothers (Original Mix)
19:04 | Boobjazz - Leave Me
24:14 | Hot Toddy - Delta Blues
29:11 | Weekender - Lost In The Loft
33:47 | Consolidated - This Is Fascism (DiY Mix)
37:20 | Talismantra - Warmth Reheated
42:37 | Vince Watson - Inertia
46:55 | 16B - Waterride (Stacey Pullen's 17c Remix)
50:52 | DFA - 3/5 Human
_61:24 | end_


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 14, 2006)

*Dj TAB Housebreakin set from July 1st*

Hi all,

please find below linky to my set from 1st July Housebreakin' Unfortunately not live, but done at home a few days later!!

Tracklisting
Hardknox - psychopath
digital boy - gimme a fat beat
y4k poxymusic - ourbreak
zuhouse rockers - brazilia
wilder + clarke - stand up
sucker dj's - close to mine
pacjam - skattered
white label - at night
mark flash - soul power mike monday mix
luxima - somewhere
peace division - club therapy main mix
phil kieran - 32 reasons why
robbie rivera ft marnie - your mistake
demi - d-drive
noir - my mtv
pilch - elektrify hi8 mix

I'm not sure how this compares to my mix on the night, I am really pleased with the track selection though from a "get up and shake your ass" type perspective.....There's also a small cd error at the start of close to mine...

I hope you enjoy
Toby
http://www.housebreakin.net/audio/housenfreaks.mp3


----------



## iROBOT (Jul 15, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> That mix was done on 2 x CDJ1000's + DJM600 Mixer. Why do you ask?
> 
> Thanks


Cheers, just anoracking (is there such a word?).


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 15, 2006)

*lovely....*

.....Kanda - very nice!

E2a - Pinky, also lovely....


----------



## Kanda (Jul 16, 2006)

removed chit chat ...


----------



## rorymac (Jul 16, 2006)

NO CHUNNERIN ON .. MIXES ONLY *  
*many thanks for mixes _!_No chit chat


----------



## Skim (Jul 17, 2006)

*At long last.... the summer mix*

Well, I mixed this back at the end of May, then moved house and lost my broadband connection so I couldn't put it up on my website.

I still haven't updated my website, but did get broadband back at the weekend and now – finally – can bring you my summer mix 

At 85 meg, it's a big 'un, but I hope you'll agree it was worth the wait 

Download here

Tracklisting:

Kid 606: so.nk.izz.obtuse.and.unneccessary (Tigerbeat6)
Fym/S-Max: Pemakids (Kompakt)
Dev 79: From the Get (Slit Jockey)
Digital Mystikz: Misty Winter (Soul Jazz)
ATKi2 feat Indi Kaur: Guilty Pleasures (Werk)
Anon: Grim Dubs Vol 3 (Werk)
Tim Wright: Lurcher (Just Music)
Search and Destroy: Secret Weapon (Destructive)
Dexter: I Program (Clone)
Cylob: Smash Up the Pram (Warp)
Chris Clark: Rob Lee (Warp)
Kraddy: New World Empire (Pretension)
Professor X: Professor X (Clone)
The Diskchordians: M-439 Class A (Pretension)
Starkey: The New Flavour (Werk)
Aggroman: The Darkside of the Moon (Aural Carnage)
Bizzy B: 16 Track Relick (Planet Mu)
Tim Wright: Killergod (Novamute)
Shy FX/T-Power feat Elephant Man: Nature (Ebony)
DJ Zinc: Can I Have it Like That (white)
Girl Talk: Cleveland Shake (12 Apostles)
Shitmat: B&B (Planet Mu)
Timeblind feat Wayne Lonesome: Come Back Wicked (Shockout)
DJ C & Quality Diamond: Let It Be (jungle mix) (Scandalbag)
Mr Blennd: A Message to OCB (Rhythm 'n' Booze)
JST*R: No Diggity (JST*R)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 18, 2006)

Wicked, cheers skim, d/ling now


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 19, 2006)

...er Skimming along nicely...?
 

Thanks
Toby


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 19, 2006)

:d ?


----------



## placid (Jul 20, 2006)

It's taken me a couple of months to amass another hours worth of stubdep, even then i had to sneak a couple of the same ep...  err appears to be rather alot of Skream...

anyway, enough chat...

D/l and rename to mp3 when finished purleeze.

Skream - Traitor - ital
Roots of Dubstep - white
Geiom - Overnight Biscuits - Berkane Sol
MRK one - Virus Syndicate - boka
Skream - Southside Dubstars
Boxcutter - Silver Birch Solstice - Planet Mu
Skreamism 2 - White
Slaughter Mob - Bulla Cake - Halo Beats
Some 10" thing...
Distance - Traffic - Planet Mu
Search & Destroy - Knowledge (loefah mix) - Hot Flush
Skreamism 2 (white)
Boxcutter - Tauhid - Planet Mu
Skream - Bawl Fwd - Tectonic
Skreamism 2 - White

Done on decks

@ andrea   this is all your fault.  I bought skreamism 1 on your recommendation.


----------



## Skim (Jul 21, 2006)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> ...er Skimming along nicely...?




D'oh!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Well, I mixed this back at the end of May, then moved house and lost my broadband connection so I couldn't put it up on my website.
> 
> I still haven't updated my website, but did get broadband back at the weekend and now – finally – can bring you my summer mix
> 
> ...



had a proper listen this last night, loud enough to feeeeeel  like it a lot, ta skim


----------



## Skim (Jul 21, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> had a proper listen this last night, loud enough to feeeeeel  like it a lot, ta skim




Cheers ddraig


----------



## Funky_ken (Jul 23, 2006)

*Electro House, Breaks, Housey mix...*

A bit of everything 90min long.......Sorry for the large file, it's 80mb. 

Mix is *here*

Tracklisting

Bassbin Twins - Gundown
Parvor Stellar - Chambermaid
Spektrum - May Day DJT1 Remix
Fedde Le Grand - Put your hands up for Detroit
Thommy Davis - Nighttrain Fudge next station mix
Fedde Le Grand - You know who
Plump DJs - Electric Disco D. Ramirez mix
Tom Real V The Rogue Element - Resistance
Da Virus - 2 Step Mix
Erick Morrilo, Harry Romero and Jose Nunez - Dancing Fuzzy mix
D-Nox - Seven hours
MANDY V Booka Shade - Body Language
Booka Shade - Mandarine Girl
The Egg - Walking away Tocadisco Remix
Daft Punk - Technologic
Royksopp - What else is there Trentemoller remix
Alter Ego - Rocker
Eric E - Boogie Down
Krafty Kuts and Tim Deluxe - Bass phenonemenon Jesse Rose remix
Chris Lake - Release
Grooveyard - Mary go wild Laidback Luke Remix

Enjoy


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 28, 2006)

*Pinky's Soft Cock compilation*

Ho Ho - a compilation of some soft & folk rock stuff although I like to think I got a couple of pleasing _transitions_ in there rather than just lining one track up after another. 
Tracklisting is in the ID3v2 tags, encoded at 192kbps, ~90MB

*It's all gone flaccid!*

01 | FAIRPORT CONVENTION - Who Knows Where The Time Goes
02 | JAMES LAST - Gorilla
03 | FLEETWOOD MAC - Sara
04 | STEVE MILLER BAND - Wild Mountain Honey
05 | THE STONE ROSES - Shoot You Down (The Soul Hooligan Remix)
06 | ROGER McGUIN - Ballad Of Easy Rider
07 | JOHNNY CASH - Hurt
08 | MICHAEL ANDREWS feat.GARY JULES - Mad World
09 | STEVE HACKETT feat.RANDY CRAWFORD - Hoping Love Will Last
10 | TEARS FOR FEARS - I Believe
11 | R.E.M. - Sweetness Follows
12 | FAIRPORT CONVENTION - A Sailor's Life
13 | CHRIS ISAAK - Wicked Game
14 | JULEE CRUISE - Rockin' Back Inside My Heart
15 | OLLANO - Latitudes


----------



## placid (Jul 29, 2006)

*Raadio Show - A bit harder faster than usual*

go to mixes - 'my radio show'

Tracklisting

Terry Brookes / Aaaron Soul - City Life CC dub pt 2 - Rush hour
? red vinyl
Groove Quantize - Mind fluxuation - Synewave
Doc Martin - Left Coast Selection - Wax
Savvas Ysatis - Highrise - Tresor
Quazar - Change for the Better - GO Bang
Subculture - Cult Drums - Ongaku
Red Planet 6
Kevin Yost - If she only knew - i
DHS - Acid-3d - Play it again sam
Random xs - Give your body
Pantytec - a Glimpse - Perlon
Los Hermanos - Birth of 3000 - LH
Pierre - Box Energy (afx mix)
Rhythim is Rhythim - Kaos - Transmat
Convextion - Convextion - Matrix
Dahlbäck & Dahlbäck  - Sweden 1 Canada 0 - Turbo
Ege Bam Yasi - Acid Indigestion 4 - Binary Bassline
2am/fm part 2 - Sweatbox - Spectral sound 
Aril Brikha - Deeparture in time - Transmat
Dj ESp  - Generator
Morph - Synewave
Gerome Sportelli  - Arcane EP
Kosmic Messenger - Soundscape - Eclipse
Woody Mcbride - Psenario - Novamute
UR - Gyroscopic - UR
FUSE - Substance Abuse - Plus 8

Enjoy

p


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2006)

yay! 
is this another re-name from zip to mp3 jobby?


----------



## placid (Jul 29, 2006)

yep....  fraid so


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> yep....  fraid so


fair do's, on 61% allready 

is that your site as well?


----------



## placid (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah.. i revamped it a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## djtrees (Jul 30, 2006)

A mate asked me to do him a CD of some Hiphop stuff that he might possibly like, he usually listens to pavement and assorted indie tat. So I made this which covers some old stuff and some newer stuff and some not very hiphoppy stuff, but its on the internet if any of you want it Hip Hop For The Indie Kidz

Ohh the tracklisting is this:
50 Pence - In Da Pub
Ultramagnetic MC's - Critical Beatdown
Tom Tom Club - Wordy Rappinghood
De La Soul - A Roller Skating Jam Named “Saturdays”
Super Three - Standing On The Edge
Biz Markie - Vapours
Edan - Fumbling Over Words That Rhyme
Fallacy - The Ground Breaker
Ghostface Killah - Pretty Toney
MC Paul Barman - Salvation Barmy
N.W.A. - Express Yourself
Cut Killer - Assassin De La Police
Pharoah Monch - Simon Says
Roxanne Shante - The Real Roxanne
a.P.A.t.T. - My Nun's Door Theme
Wu Tang Clan - Shame On The Nigga
Viktor Vaughn - Vaudeville Villain
DJ Noize - O.D.B. Tribute
O.D.B - Nigga Please
Roots Manuva - Witness


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got this incredible breakcore/gabba/mashup set by Dj Spazmo (Adverse Camber), but can't find the link i got it from.

Anyone that i can send it to/host it??

It's from march 2005, and it's only 24.5MB big and only 26:48 long, so it shouldn't be a problem sending it.

All i've been listening to the last couple of days


----------



## magneze (Jul 31, 2006)

I redid my last set @ Serious Business here.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Downloading now... SERIOUSLY looking forward to it


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 31, 2006)

_*Ruminations (ambient, electronica, trance ¦ mp3 ¦ ~83MB)*_
Converted from wav file using LAME encoder, 160-320kbps VBR-ABR

*Ruminate on this!*

[x] 01 | The Irresistible Force - _Lotus Position_ 
[x] 02 | The Irresistible Force - _Fish Dances_ 
[x] 03 | The Drum Club - _Follow The Sun_ 
[x] 04 | Paul Van Dyk - _Today_ 
[x] 05 | The Drum Club - _Space Station Angel_ 
[x] 06 | Microglobe - _High On Hope (Macrosphere Remix)_
[x] 07 | Original Rockers - _Round And Round (Round ReVersion)_
[x] 08 | Deep Space Network - _Callacop_ 
[x] 09 | Higher Intelligence Agency - _Speedlearn (Empathy Mix)_
[x] 10 | The Orb - _Asylum_ 
[x] 11 | Language - _I Can't Stop_ 
[x] 12 | A Positive Life - _Universal Message_ 
[x] 13 | Golden Girls - _Kinetic (Morley's Apollo Mix)_

_e2a: had a problem uploading the file in that it did not complete, apologies if you downloaded it as the file would cut out just as the Golden Girls track would begin apparently; but ID3v2 tags inc. tracklisting have been added and the file re-uploaded now.

Urgh! I've just listened to it myself at home for the first time and there's some clipping, it's not unlistenable but I'll have to re-record it, if I can be arsed to correct it. I'll edit this post if/when I do._


----------



## Dubversion (Jul 31, 2006)

nice


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2006)

djtrees said:
			
		

> A mate asked me to do him a CD of some Hiphop stuff that he might possibly like, he usually listens to pavement and assorted indie tat. So I made this which covers some old stuff and some newer stuff and some not very hiphoppy stuff, but its on the internet if any of you want it Hip Hop For The Indie Kidz



I am just downloading this. I shall listen to it on the way home from work.


----------



## art of fact (Jul 31, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I've got this incredible breakcore/gabba/mashup set by Dj Spazmo (Adverse Camber), but can't find the link i got it from.
> 
> Anyone that i can send it to/host it??
> 
> ...


he's pretty good mates with my mates from adcam (obviously)... he's a fucking joker... love his mashups.. ive got that mix, top draw.


----------



## art of fact (Jul 31, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Tracklisting:
> 
> Kid 606: so.nk.izz.obtuse.and.unneccessary (Tigerbeat6)
> Fym/S-Max: Pemakids (Kompakt)
> ...


rather tasty tracklisting for this one skim... will av to kop dat when i get back to my ends


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 1, 2006)

*Since I can't edit my original post...*

Just have to add that I've re-recorded, fixed & re-uploaded the mix and took the opportunity to do a minor alteration to the tracklisting. In future I'll remember to check the levels before I record (Durr!).

*Ruminate on this!*

[x] 01 | The Irresistible Force - _Lotus Position_ 
[x] 02 | The Irresistible Force - _Fish Dances_ 
[x] 03 | The Drum Club - _Follow The Sun_ 
[x] 04 | Paul Van Dyk - _Today_ 
[x] 05 | The Drum Club - _Space Station Angel_ 
[x] 06 | Microglobe - _High On Hope (Macrosphere Remix)_
[x] 07 | Original Rockers - _Round And Round (Round ReVersion)_
[x] 08 | Higher Intelligence Agency - _Speedlearn (Empathy Mix)_
[x] 09 | The Orb - _Asylum_ 
[x] 10 | Language - _I Can't Stop_ 
[x] 11 | A Positive Life - _Universal Message_ 
[x] 12 | Sven Väth - _Mellow Illusion_
[x] 13 | Golden Girls - _Kinetic (Morley's Apollo Mix)_


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

liked the first one pc, so good i played it twice


----------



## Dj TAB (Aug 3, 2006)

*currently ruminating...*

...and loving it PC
thx


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 6, 2006)

djtrees said:
			
		

> A mate asked me to do him a CD of some Hiphop stuff that he might possibly like, he usually listens to pavement and assorted indie tat. So I made this which covers some old stuff and some newer stuff and some not very hiphoppy stuff, but its on the internet if any of you want it Hip Hop For The Indie Kidz
> 
> Ohh the tracklisting is this:
> 50 Pence - In Da Pub
> ...



Havin fun with this mix  

Luv it


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 6, 2006)

*Pinky & El Deshevski - DarkJumpedUpBasslineBidnis (DnB ¦ 142min ¦ 117MB)*

Done sometime in 1998 whilst I was living in Melbourne & not working, neither was my mate "El Deshevski", so we decided to get really really stoned and get in the mix tag-team stylee. This was the result - a good snapshot of mid-90's drum'n'bass and for me, the only record I have of some of the tunes as the whole dnb part of my record collection (about 250 twelves & lps) was ruined by water damage and I don't have the desire to track down and buy them all again :-( Hence the tracklisting I've had to do from memory, please help me complete it, there must be some real knowledgable DnB-Headz on here...although I'll be able to edit this post for a limited period...anyway thanks in advance.

*A couple of hairy mixes & dark basslines*

[?] 01 | 
[?] 02 | 
[?] 03 | 
[x] 04 | Mickey Finn & Aphrodite - _Bad Ass! (excerpt)_
[x] 05 | Firefox & 4-Tree - _Warning (Remix)_
[x] 06 | _possibly a track from Total Science: Volume 1_
[x] 07 | _possibly a track from Total Science: Volume 1_
[?] 08 | 
[?] 09 | 
[?] 10 | 
[x] 11 | 4 Horsemen Of The Apocalypse - _Drowning (Phantasy & Aphrodite Remix)_ ?
[?] 12 | 
[x] 13 | DJ Krust - _Soul In Motion_
[?] 14 | 
[?] 15 | 
[x] 16 | Espiritu - _Baby I Wanna Live (DJ Pulse Mix)_
[?] 17 | _scarface dialogue sampling, tru playaz?_
[?] 18 | 
[?] 19 | 
[?] 20 | 
[x] 21 | Amazon II - _King Of The Beats_
[x] 22 | Amazon II - _Music's Hypnotizing_
[x] 23 | Blackstreet - _No Diggity (D&B Remix)_ I think it's the DJ SS remix but not 100%
[x] 24 | Lemon D - _Manhattan Melody_


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually it's only 1*0*2min long...

Thanks for the feedback on the other mix Dj TAB & Ddraig


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 11, 2006)

Not strictly an urbanite mix cause it's not done by me, but I found this the other day and thought it was fucking brilliant and rather amusing  

http://crocs.asleepattheswitch.net/ChavXL_The_Brown_Mix.mp3

Tracklist:

1. Cool Mr Croc - Croc Hunter (ChavXL King of The Swingers VIP)
2. Konflict VS Spor VS Delboy - Peckham Messiah
3. Evol Intent feat Beach Boys - I Get a-Plague (DJ Phrenzy remix)
4. Starship Calyx - We Built these Illusions (Hipnotic Remix)
5. Nena VS Bad Company - 99 x The Nine Luft Balloons (ChavXL "Wishes he had Traktor" remix)
6. Stakka & Skynet & The Bangles - Clockwork Flame (Hipnotic Mash up)
7. Forthcoming - Front Bottom
8. Cool Mr Croc - Foxy Fu
(Ridiculous teasing section)
>> Dillinja - Twist em Out
>>>> Mampi Swift - Play me
>> Renegade - Terrorist
>>>> Vinyl Syndicate - Man of Steal
>> Fresh - Signal
>>>> Sub-Focus - X ray
>> Total Science VS Baron - Nosher (DJ Craze Remix)
>>>> Bad Company - Nitrous
>> Wots My Code - Dubplate (Total Science Remix)
>>>> Total Science - Squash
>> Digital - Deadline
>>>> Fresh - Formula 1
>> Dillinja - Warning
>>>> Aphrodite - Badass
>> Shy Fx - Original Nuttah (Aphrodite's naughty naughty VIP)
>>>> Q Project - Champion Sound (Total Science' Hardcore will never die remix)
>> Moving Fusion - Turbulence
>>>> Andy C - Quest
9. Mampi Swift feat Nancy Sinatra - Nancy's One Boot
10. Dads Army Lost in teh Jungle
11. Ray Keith feat Grooverider feat Nancy Sinatra - Grooverider shut me down
>> Simon "Bassline" Smith & Drumsound - Odyssey
12. Cool Mr Croc - Dukkystep (the Rubbacore Remix)
13. Logistics vs tiffany - together alone now (k-fire blend)
14. Logistics feat Europe - Together at the Final Countdown
>> Pendulum - Horse Slam (Alan Partridge Remix)
15. Pendulum - Danger Slam (Asnivor's Kenny loggins remix)
16. Tech Itch VS D-Bridge VS Kenny Loggins VS Kerpal - Footloose Soldiers kicked my dog (ChavXL's "or Ableton" remix)
17. DJ Anus - Haemerrhoids (fresh VS Noisia Remix)
18. Roni Size feat Chas n Dave - 26 Rabbits (ChavXL's Dog and Bone Mix)
19. Bad Company VS Sean Paul - Hornet Infiltrate (Asnivor Remix)
>> Kerpal (Jerky Boys) - Conclusion

Enjoy


----------



## hiccup (Aug 11, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> Not strictly an urbanite mix cause it's not done by me, but I found this the other day and thought it was fucking brilliant and rather amusing
> 
> http://crocs.asleepattheswitch.net/ChavXL_The_Brown_Mix.mp3
> 
> ...



Looks wicked, downloading now, cheers.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Looks wicked, downloading now, cheers.


it's ok, funny in parts but well patchy overall (i'm 58mins in)


----------



## Dj TAB (Aug 14, 2006)

*LaidbackBeatz07.08.06*

Well much as I'd love to give you a tracklist this was a 1hr52mins bumble through the record boxes. It encompasses many of my favourites including Jack2Phono, Kidgusto, De Rigeur and the Beastie Boys,

Labels featuring heavily include Fake Fake records, Hollertronix, Bombs, Fort Knox, Citrona, Showtime records, Dis-jointed and Raw Fusion with re-edits of many kwality hip-hop and RnB tracks. It's got it all there from bits of Star Wars to Ian Dury and The Specials.

Anyway that's enough blurb from me, don't take my word for it, download now! Many thanks to Tendril for hosting it. Enjoy...

http://www.housebreakin.net/index.php?id=audio

You'll also find other mixes available from the Housebreakin' Dj's on this page, have fun....!

Dj TAB


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Aug 17, 2006)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Ho Ho - a compilation of some soft & folk rock stuff although I like to think I got a couple of pleasing _transitions_ in there rather than just lining one track up after another.
> Tracklisting is in the ID3v2 tags, encoded at 192kbps, ~90MB
> . . .






			
				pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> _*Ruminations (ambient, electronica, trance ¦ mp3 ¦ ~83MB)*_
> Converted from wav file using LAME encoder, 160-320kbps VBR-ABR
> . . .



  
Very pleasent indeed Pinky, many thanks for sharing.


----------



## topaz (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.dnbradio.com/dl/livesets/topaz_LIVE_on_DNBRADIO.COM_20060818_1300_-_DiYDiVA180806.mp3

fearsome dub and i ain't telling ya.
benny page - rootsman
sneaky tune and u'd be mad to not love this one. i get goosebumps stylie!!!! lol!!!
gorillaz/unknown - feel good
scarty's rmx of that jack smooth tune.
dr oct/subfocus - aliens
futurebound rmx of let it go
skc - cold sweat
high contrast gold digga one
another sneaky bootleg
benny page - who me sound like
future proph rmx of tic toc
visionary - soundboy burial
kenny ken - murda you (benny rmx)
original dubrock


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2006)

topaz said:
			
		

> http://www.dnbradio.com/dl/livesets/topaz_LIVE_on_DNBRADIO.COM_20060818_1300_-_DiYDiVA180806.mp3
> 
> fearsome dub and i ain't telling ya.
> benny page - rootsman
> ...


wicked, sounded good 'on air' earlier but people kept interrupting me 
but now i can listen again in peace   over 225 liseners as well


----------



## placid (Aug 25, 2006)

Every now and then, when randomly pulling tracks off the shelf, they all fit together perfectly, like pieces of a rather noisy jigsaw puzzle, no mistakes, no slowing down, no speeding up, each record seems to last about 10 minutes, an easy, stress free couple of hours, unfortunately this wasn't one of them occasions.. but theres some nice tunes.

Mix is here

Rename to *****.mp3 once d/l purleeze

Rekkids Played

Chiapet - Westworld - Yoshitoshi
F.U.S.E - F.U - Probe
T Power - Who Gives a Funk - Botchit & Scarper
Stasis - Disco 4000 - Time is Right
Claro Intellecto - Episode - Modern Love
Todd and Tadd - Analogue Acid Project 2 - TNT
FK - Hypnodelic - Wave
Theo Parrish - Falling up (cc) - Third Ear
Caligula - I Want You - Twilight
Fuzz Face - Far out - Communique
Murmur - Sections ep - Meanwhile
Plastikman - Glob - Mute
Ron Hardy - Trust Track
Booka Shade - Momento ep - Get Physical
Ski Oakenfull - Fifths - Columbia
Gak - Gak 4 - Warp
Coral Way Chiefs - Release Myself - Murk
Cocamoto Exclusivo - Acid me Up - Must
Floppy Sounds  - Throwaway Track - Wave
Faze Action - Full MOtion - Nuphonic
Mike L.  &  Lanoiraude  - Mystic River EP - Battle
Ongaku - Mihon - Pod
Night Communications - Night Clerk - Heartbeat
Zsa Zsa "La Boum"  - Tu Veux Ou Tu Veux Pas? - Complete Kaos

One hit, 2 decks, uusal story.  

Enjoy

P


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2006)

top quality as usual, cheers


----------



## dweller (Aug 27, 2006)

here are the last two mixes I did 
each is about 30 minutes

1. Lost
This is a bit of a mashed together mix.
Tracks featured include:

Los Hermanos - Lines of Nazca
Arpanet - Event Horizon
Dire Straits - Expresso Love
Relatively Clean Rivers - Journey Through the valley of O
Bokaj Retsiem - Pill
Octave Once - Covenant
The harmonic Choir and David Hykes 
Aqua Bassino - Ibiza
Jimi Hendrix - World Traveller
The KLF - Waiting for the rights of Mu

2. In her hands
This is a straightforward song sequence.

Aterciopelados - Platonico
Folk Dove - Lord of the dance
Bread Love and Dreams - The strange tale of Captain Shannon
Trentemoller - The very last resort
Wevie Stonder - Gagged & Bound
Hall & Oates - Alone too long
Gene Clark - Winter in
Aterciopelados - La Pipa de la Paz

both are from my little world of mixes
named
child without an iPod


----------



## pootle (Aug 29, 2006)

djtrees said:
			
		

> A mate asked me to do him a CD of some Hiphop stuff that he might possibly like, he usually listens to pavement and assorted indie tat. So I made this which covers some old stuff and some newer stuff and some not very hiphoppy stuff, but its on the internet if any of you want it Hip Hop For The Indie Kidz



Is there a problem with the link, or the site generally.  There was no hiphop joy to be found when I clicked on it  

I shall listen to the topaz's effort instead


----------



## Gee (Aug 31, 2006)

Another mix i did a while ago and have just got around to uploading, another blast from the past with some belters thrown in for good measure.  enjoy! 


http://www.sendspace.com/file/86u5c0 

1: Tenacious Dee – Kick with a tasty Groove
2: Juno – Soul Thunder
3: Mr Monday – Future (original mix)
4: Last Rhythm – Last Rhythm
5: The Break Boys – My House is your House
6: Sueno Latino – The Latin Dream
7: Bonesbreaks Vol 3 – Miami Base
8: Bitin Back – Boom Box
9: Joeys Riot – Mental Mayhem
10: Nexus 21 – Progressive Logic
11: Reese & Sanantonia – Rock to the Beat (Mayday Mix)
12: Orbital – Chime (Joey Beltram mix)
13: Fierce Ruling – Rub it in
14: Children of the Night – It's a Trip (Hacienda mix)
15: Sugarbear – Don't Scandalize mine
16: Nitro Deluxe – This Brutal House
17: Victor Romeo – Love will find a way
18: Urban Soul – Alright
19: Bonesbreaks Vol 4 – The Orchestra
20: Heliyam Halib – Work it to the Bone
21: Photon Inc – Generate Power (instrumental)


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 5, 2006)

I downloaded a mix on here a lil while ago...

Mr_Disjunkt_03_06.mp3  

should be that unless I re-named it, or didn't get it from here  

anyway, just given it it's first hearing

FUCK ME !!!

  

Seriously recommended


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I downloaded a mix on here a lil while ago...
> 
> Mr_Disjunkt_03_06.mp3
> 
> ...


yup! reckon i've listen to that about 50 times by now and it still rocks.
big up tha biotec


----------



## ovaltina (Sep 8, 2006)

Yay! Can't believe I've been on U75 for a year and only just found this thread... top stuff. Esp Kanda's mix - right up my street


----------



## dweller (Sep 10, 2006)

my latest offering
(all mixes approx30minutes 20mbs quick direct dl)

quietism

Beach Boys - Magic Transistor Radio
Those Poor Bastards - Black Dog Yodel
Sans Soleil - Sahara VHF
Isan - No.1 Lent et douloureux (Satie)
Kingston Trio - Those who are wise
Brian Eno - Menace
Bary Manilow - Mandy
Helios - Light House
Juana Molina - Rio Seco
Bo Diddley - Aztec
Arty Fufkin - All I need is a smile (Air and Lily Allen)
Julie London - In the wee small hours of the morning
Seamus Ennis - The wounded Hussar (air)


----------



## Moggy (Sep 11, 2006)

ovaltina said:
			
		

> Yay! Can't believe I've been on U75 for a year and only just found this thread... top stuff. Esp Kanda's mix - right up my street



It's times like this when i'm glad i started this thead   

Top stuff by everyone on all accounts.


----------



## Skim (Sep 11, 2006)

*New mix: Hidden Places*

Here's another mix, could be my last until December, although I may get time to squeeze in another before Christmas. It's a lot more downbeat than the summer mix, not a dancefloor selection, more a home-listening kind of affair  

I managed to create a Bjork bootleg when I put the Hidden place accapella over Scanone – it's as if they were made for each other 

Link to MP3 download


Autechre: Vletrmx21 (Warp)
Scanone: The Missing Pixel (Blasé)
Bjork: Hidden Place accapella (One Little Indian)
Solar X: One Free Drink (Lo)
Brothomstates: Brothomstates vs Bill Yard (Warp)
Soundhacker: Part of the Fabric (Smallfish)
J’s Pool: La Piscine (Nature)
VLAD: Mekasupply (Laboratory Instinct)
Freeform: Nothing to Say (Skam)
Robert Hood: Upon a Millennial Moment (Peacefrog)
Plastikman: Hump (Volume)
David Alvarado: Beautification (Peacefrog)
Rekid: Tanzit (Soul Jazz)
Apparat: Contradiction (Lusine ICL rix) (Shitkatapult)
Search and Destroy: Candyfloss (Loefah rmx)  (Hot Flush)
Coki: Mood Dub (DMZ)
Burial: Broken Home (Hyperdub)
Praveen: Small Clues (AI)


----------



## magneze (Sep 11, 2006)

Excellent stuff. Downloading now!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 11, 2006)

Me too


----------



## electroplated (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice one skim, will have a listen in a mo  

Finally managed to get round to recording a new breaks mix myself...

here ya go


enjoy 


edit: here's the tracklist

01. Shake It Up - Stanton Warriors feat. The Beatnuts [Punks]
02. Basketball Jam - Krafty Kuts [Against The Grain]
03. Twisted - Rob Le Pitch [Tom Real and The Rogue Element Remix] [Passenger]
04. Stamina - Stereo 8 feat Jakes [Finger Lickin']
05. Unknown - Citron [white]
06. Dreams R Made Of - Tricknologist [Norman Wisdom Dub] [Tricknology]
07. Bouncin Off The Walls - Nine Lives The Cat [Tom Real and The Rogue Element Remix] [West]
08. Sudkat - Soul Of Man feat. The Hip Hop Candy MC [The Rogue Element Remix] [Finger Lickin']
09. Special Dedication - Deekline & Wizard [Rat Records]
10. Lock and Load - Baitercell & Schumacher feat. Bex [Aquasky 'Top Gun' Remix] [Passenger]
11. Inspiration - Ian Van Dahl [Beakfastaz Remix] [Deepcut]
12. Hardcore is Heaven - The Slag Brothers [white]
13. Left Behind - Cut 'n' Run [Cut 'n' Run]


----------



## theCIA (Sep 11, 2006)

ah the links broken mate, fix it pronto!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 11, 2006)

Take the / off the end and...hey presto!

http://ssl.sportev.com/bens/beats/breaksmix_22_08_09_2006.mp3


----------



## Loki (Sep 11, 2006)

Busy downloading various inc electro's and skim's


----------



## electroplated (Sep 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Take the / off the end and...hey presto!
> 
> http://ssl.sportev.com/bens/beats/breaksmix_22_08_09_2006.mp3



nice one, cheers! 

now fixed


----------



## theCIA (Sep 11, 2006)

nice one!!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

so if people were knocking up mixes that WEREN'T dance / hip hop / jungle etc, would they go here or on a separate thread?


----------



## Skim (Sep 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so if people were knocking up mixes that WEREN'T dance / hip hop / jungle etc, would they go here or on a separate thread?





I don't think this thread is genre-specific. Are you finally going to put up a mix, then?


----------



## Barney Bee (Sep 12, 2006)

A mix is a mix - stick it up.


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> I don't think this thread is genre-specific. Are you finally going to put up a mix, then?




well i've got loads. just need to get them hosted. couple of roots one, an old yardcore one. a kind of post-rocky one, one which is a demo for the radio show i want and will never have, which is all melancholy stuff (organised by mood, not genre), a demo for the actionettes to get a slot at their night, a big  band swing mix.

etc etcetc


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2006)

Fucking put them up then, you cunt!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Fucking put them up then, you cunt!




did you miss the bit about 'need to get them hosted', you cunt?


----------



## xes (Sep 12, 2006)

Megaupload is your friend dub


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> did you miss the bit about 'need to get them hosted', you cunt?


Want some hosting, you cunt?


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> Megaupload is your friend dub




genius, thanks


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2006)

Use megaupload or one of those sites. Piece of piss!


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Use megaupload or one of those sites. Piece of piss!




well i know that now. Are you "Mr Old News" today?


----------



## art of fact (Sep 12, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so if people were knocking up mixes that WEREN'T dance / hip hop / jungle etc, would they go here or on a separate thread?


if its you then i rekon yeah cos it wouldnt really be a mix would it...


----------



## Dubversion (Sep 12, 2006)

art of fact said:
			
		

> if its you then i rekon yeah cos it wouldnt really be a mix would it...




you're gonna get a kicking for that


----------



## killer b (Sep 12, 2006)

there's plenty of none-dancy mixes on her dub - i stuck up a reggae mix a few months ago (to the complete indifference of the downloading public.  ).

go for your life!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 12, 2006)

thanks skim and electroplated! 
both those mixes made my sunny afternoon a load more better 
decent tuneage on both


----------



## Skim (Sep 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> thanks skim and electroplated!
> both those mixes made my sunny afternoon a load more better
> decent tuneage on both




Cheers ddraig


----------



## Skim (Sep 12, 2006)

Annoyingly, I've realised there's a slight hiccup in the mix, about 42 minutes in. It just stops for three seconds, then resumes. This is why I need a new CD player


----------



## hiccup (Sep 13, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Annoyingly, I've realised there's a slight hiccup in the mix, about 42 minutes in. It just stops for three seconds, then resumes. This is why I need a new CD player



I went to PLASA yesterday and had a play around with the Pioneer CDJ1000s. They are teh lush. I'm considering selling my granny to get a pair. There was lots of other cool kit there too. One stand had a turntable with a built in CD player. Using a time-coded piece of vinyl, you could control the CD. Was well cool. And that Allen & Heath Xone 3D mixer with all the midi shit on it. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Skim (Sep 13, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I went to PLASA yesterday and had a play around with the Pioneer CDJ1000s. They are teh lush. I'm considering selling my granny to get a pair. There was lots of other cool kit there too. One stand had a turntable with a built in CD player. Using a time-coded piece of vinyl, you could control the CD. Was well cool. And that Allen & Heath Xone 3D mixer with all the midi shit on it. Mmmmmmmmmmmm.




Yeah, thanks for reminding me what I can't afford   I would love a pair of those CDJ1000s, but it ain't gonna happen any time soon. I will be getting a pair of Denons in due course, but £350 per deck is my limit at the moment.

Wish I hadn't sold my granny to buy the Technics...  

I've seen that timecoded vinyl set-up, it's pretty nifty.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought Final Scratch (the timecoded vinyl thing) when I bought my setup, it's been sat in a box pretty much since. If I find it when I unpack this weekend I'll prolly stick it in Recycle your stuff if it's in working order.

Didn't like it myself (Obviously!!)

CDJ1000's are teh bestest  I <3 them!


----------



## hiccup (Sep 13, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I bought Final Scratch (the timecoded vinyl thing) when I bought my setup, it's been sat in a box pretty much since. If I find it when I unpack this weekend I'll prolly stick it in Recycle your stuff if it's in working order...



Actually I think you should just give it to me


----------



## magneze (Sep 13, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Here's another mix, could be my last until December, although I may get time to squeeze in another before Christmas. It's a lot more downbeat than the summer mix, not a dancefloor selection, more a home-listening kind of affair


Just finished listening to this, very nice indeed...


----------



## xes (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.crapdeluxe.net/030303/Ceephax_Acid_Crew_@_dstruct_&_030303_LVC_Leiden_[12-08-2006].mp3
Ceephax Acid Crew @ 030303
http://83.160.6.52/chronicalcrap.co... dstruct + 030303 LVC Leiden [12-08-2006].mp3
DJ o-0._.0-o @ 030303
http://www.crapdeluxe.net/030303/Luke_Vibert_@_030303_Tivoli_de_Helling[28-07-2006].mp3
Luke Vibert @ 030303
http://www.crapdeluxe.net/030303/Stineaux-030303.mp3
DJ Stineaux @ 030303

Right clicky savey as.
from http://www.030303acid.nl/


----------



## Gee (Sep 15, 2006)

HEAVY Soul - A move away from old skool house from me with some DnB, nothing new but tracks chosen well for a rolling mix with soulfull tracks with some filth thrown in here and their.  Enjoy

http://http://www.sendspace.com/file/5nh2av

Boymerang – The River (VIP Remix)
Boymerang – A.C.I.D
A-Sides & J Eye – Follow the Groove
Marcus Intalex & ST Files – Universe
Dom & Roland – Can't Punish Me
Sci-Clone – Everywhere i Go
Dom & Roland – Soundwall (VIP Remix)
A-Sides & MC Fats – Bring Dat
ASC – Windchime
A-Sides & MC Fats – Natural Vibe


----------



## hiccup (Sep 15, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> HEAVY Soul - A move away from old skool house from me with some DnB, nothing new but tracks chosen well for a rolling mix with soulfull tracks with some filth thrown in here and their.  Enjoy
> 
> http://http://www.sendspace.com/file/5nh2av
> 
> ...





> Error 404: File not found




The document you requested was not found.


----------



## Gee (Sep 15, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> The document you requested was not found.



Bugger! i will upload it again, hopefully be up in an hour or so


----------



## Gee (Sep 15, 2006)

Hopefully this link should work

http://www.sendspace.com/file/su0186


----------



## Funky_ken (Sep 15, 2006)

New Mix. 90 mins. Electro and House

Can be found *here* 

Track Listing

Djuma Soundsystem - Les Djinns
Stanton Warriors  - Hold Em High
The Freaks - The Creeps (Vandalism Remix)
Dada Life - Big Time
Fedde Le Grand - Just Trippin
Ericke - Keep On Making Noise
Xtrawelt - Fernweh
Dave Spoon - At Night
Gabriel V Nilz - Noise (Nilz Mix)
Spektrum - Kinsa New We All Live And Die
Rob Mooney - She's a Trip
Dzierzek Liousias - Randoms
A Studio - S.O.S (Tocadisco Remix)
Etienne Du Crecy - Suck
Panevino - Dreams
Starkillers - Discoteka
Danny Freakazoid - Discount


----------



## extra dry (Sep 17, 2006)

very good vibes...


----------



## hiccup (Sep 18, 2006)

Funky_ken said:
			
		

> New Mix. 90 mins. Electro and House
> 
> Can be found *here*
> 
> ...



Just listening now. I love that stantons/sway track


----------



## Kanda (Sep 18, 2006)

Excellent mix Ken!! Liking it a lot


----------



## Funky_ken (Sep 18, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Just listening now. I love that stantons/sway track



Cheers - I'm still trying to find a Stanton track that I don't like


----------



## Funky_ken (Sep 18, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Excellent mix Ken!! Liking it a lot



 Cheers


----------



## Kanda (Sep 19, 2006)

You play out anywhere Ken or ??


----------



## Funky_ken (Sep 20, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> You play out anywhere Ken or ??



Not anymore - well it’s a long story but…

1994 to 1995 Co owner of ‘R.A.M. Records’ record shop in Bracknel (not the DNB label) that eventually went bust in the summer of ’95 (I went on holiday for 2 weeks and came back to an empty shop, no money in the account and no sign of my business partner). ’95 to ’97 resident at Sensory Overload. ’95 Set up and was resident at Code Red Sound System with John Askew for 7 years across South London at numerous venues (414, Telegraph, George IV, The Plug, Woodies, Mass, Club UK, Complex) used to host the middle room at the Final Frontier (Universe), Teknoflux, MOS, MOS Radio and loads of parties with Eurobeat 2000.

Then from ’02 until now I’ve been too lazy to bother DJ’ing and spend my life sitting in my studio instead and have a son so baby duties and lead a boring life and have a proper job. Although I’m now having a mid life crisis and got the urge to get back into it again


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 20, 2006)

*Bashment Mix*

Ok not exactly brand new tunes, but deffo high energy. 

You have been warned!

Download it here

Tracklist  (Cheers to Hiccup for sorting it)


20:12 - Assasin Ft Dr Evil - Mad Mix Soul Survivor Riddim.mp3
20:12 - Young_Jeezy_Ft_Sizzla,_Akon,_Shabba_Ranks,_-and-_Vibez_Kartel_-_Soul_Survivor_-_Gun_Session_Remix.mp3
20:18 - Assasin Ft Dr Evil - Mad Mix Soul Survivor Riddim.mp3
20:20 - 01-Harry_Toddler-Certain_Bwoy-R2R.mp3
20:22 - Beenie Man - War-Soul Survivor Riddim Remix Promo-2005-Blackhart.mp3
20:23 - (Gully Slime Riddim) mr. pepper - gangsta guerrilla.mp3
20:24 - Gully Slime Riddim tony_matterhorn-goodas-(dirty)-ras.mp3
20:25 - Elephant Man - Ready Fi The Video (Gully Slime Riddim)(1).mp3
20:26 - (Gully Slime Riddim) Ward 21 - Garrison.mp3
20:27 - 12-busy_signal-rah_tah_tah-jah.mp3
20:29 - 03-ward_21-new_gangsta_nation-jah.mp3
20:30 - 01-vybz_kartel-math_class-jah.mp3
20:31 - 04-bling_dawg-put_your_gunz_up-jah.mp3
20:32 - 01-Perfect - Ghetto Power.mp3
20:33 - 18- Track18.mp3
20:34 - 02-Anthony B - No Fraid A Nobody.mp3
20:35 - 06-Perfect-Junju_Claut-gmg.mp3
20:37 - 02-vybz_kartel-bionce_wine-gmg.mp3
20:38 - 09-Ward_21-Get_Cross-gmg.mp3
20:39 - 07-Tanto_Metro_and_Devonte-Shotta-gmg.mp3
20:40 - 08-bugle-badd_man-gmg.mp3
20:41 - 10-Ice_Cold-to_the_Top-gmg.mp3
20:42 - (global) beenie man & angel - one man mi got (raw).mp3
20:43 - (global) beenie man - dem get heart attack (raw).mp3
20:46 - 09-sizzla-gangsta_rolling_in_town-r2r.mp3
20:47 - (global) elephant man - badman forward (raw).mp3
20:47 - (global) elephant man - gal set away (raw).mp3
20:50 - ding dong -bad man pull up(2).mp3
20:51 - bambi - bad_gyal_pull_up.mp3
20:53 - (chinkuzi riddim) - bounty killer - dem fi get fuck.mp3
20:53 - 01-beenie_man_-_jamaican_style-vod.mp3
20:54 - 04-capleton_-_fire_man_anthem-vod.mp3
20:55 - 04-capleton_-_fire_man_anthem-vod.mp3
20:56 - Gully Slime Riddim Assasin - gully sit'n.MP3
20:57 - 01-mr._vegas_and_lexxus-taxi_fare-jah.mp3
20:58 - 11-elephant_man-like_you-jah.mp3
20:59 - 02-t.o.k.-top_shotta-jah.mp3
20:59 - 06-t.o.k.-hotta-jah.mp3
21:00 - 03-alozade-bad_out_deh-jah.mp3
21:02 - 01-Tony_Matterhorn-Dutty_Wine-RAS.mp3
21:02 - 08-T.O.K-Haters-RAS.mp3
21:04 - 01-elephant_man-rude_boy_ting-(smash_riddim-phoenix_remix)-pnx.mp3
21:05 - 09-elephant_man-rudeboy_ting-jah.mp3
21:06 - 08-elephant_man-you_lie-jah.mp3
21:07 - 02-anthony_b-mouth_bad_man-jah.mp3
21:09 - 10-frisco_kid-get_me_mad-jah.mp3
21:10 - 06-capleton-jump_off-jah.mp3
21:11 - Capleton - Toppa Tings - Sweat Riddim.mp3
21:12 - (Sweat riddim) Beenie Man - Come Again.mp3
21:13 - 02-busy_signal-agony-raw-rks.mp3
21:14 - 07-hallo_point-who_goes-jah.mp3


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Ok not exactly brand new tunes, but deffo high energy.
> 
> You have been warned!
> 
> ...


aaaargh, send space never works for me! anytime i click it says you cannot download more than one file at a time   you got it in your slsk?
looks good


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> aaaargh, send space never works for me! anytime i click it says you cannot download more than one file at a time   you got it in your slsk?
> looks good



Damn! and I did so much careful research! Sorry no longer a user of Soulseek since migrating to ubuntu. 

If you can think of any other way of getting it to you, lemme know...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 20, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Damn! and I did so much careful research! Sorry no longer a user of Soulseek since migrating to ubuntu.
> 
> If you can think of any other way of getting it to you, lemme know...


raaaaa! it's working now  
was my firewall 
nice one Bigga


----------



## hiccup (Sep 20, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Ok not exactly brand new tunes, but deffo high energy.
> 
> You have been warned!
> 
> ...



20:12 - Assasin Ft Dr Evil - Mad Mix Soul Survivor Riddim.mp3
20:12 - Young_Jeezy_Ft_Sizzla,_Akon,_Shabba_Ranks,_-and-_Vibez_Kartel_-_Soul_Survivor_-_Gun_Session_Remix.mp3
20:18 - Assasin Ft Dr Evil - Mad Mix Soul Survivor Riddim.mp3
20:20 - 01-Harry_Toddler-Certain_Bwoy-R2R.mp3
20:22 - Beenie Man - War-Soul Survivor Riddim Remix Promo-2005-Blackhart.mp3
20:23 - (Gully Slime Riddim) mr. pepper - gangsta guerrilla.mp3
20:24 - Gully Slime Riddim tony_matterhorn-goodas-(dirty)-ras.mp3
20:25 - Elephant Man - Ready Fi The Video (Gully Slime Riddim)(1).mp3
20:26 - (Gully Slime Riddim) Ward 21 - Garrison.mp3
20:27 - 12-busy_signal-rah_tah_tah-jah.mp3
20:29 - 03-ward_21-new_gangsta_nation-jah.mp3
20:30 - 01-vybz_kartel-math_class-jah.mp3
20:31 - 04-bling_dawg-put_your_gunz_up-jah.mp3
20:32 - 01-Perfect - Ghetto Power.mp3
20:33 - 18- Track18.mp3
20:34 - 02-Anthony B - No Fraid A Nobody.mp3
20:35 - 06-Perfect-Junju_Claut-gmg.mp3
20:37 - 02-vybz_kartel-bionce_wine-gmg.mp3
20:38 - 09-Ward_21-Get_Cross-gmg.mp3
20:39 - 07-Tanto_Metro_and_Devonte-Shotta-gmg.mp3
20:40 - 08-bugle-badd_man-gmg.mp3
20:41 - 10-Ice_Cold-to_the_Top-gmg.mp3
20:42 - (global) beenie man & angel - one man mi got (raw).mp3
20:43 - (global) beenie man - dem get heart attack (raw).mp3
20:46 - 09-sizzla-gangsta_rolling_in_town-r2r.mp3
20:47 - (global) elephant man - badman forward (raw).mp3
20:47 - (global) elephant man - gal set away (raw).mp3
20:50 - ding dong -bad man pull up(2).mp3
20:51 - bambi - bad_gyal_pull_up.mp3
20:53 - (chinkuzi riddim) - bounty killer - dem fi get fuck.mp3
20:53 - 01-beenie_man_-_jamaican_style-vod.mp3
20:54 - 04-capleton_-_fire_man_anthem-vod.mp3
20:55 - 04-capleton_-_fire_man_anthem-vod.mp3
20:56 - Gully Slime Riddim Assasin - gully sit'n.MP3
20:57 - 01-mr._vegas_and_lexxus-taxi_fare-jah.mp3
20:58 - 11-elephant_man-like_you-jah.mp3
20:59 - 02-t.o.k.-top_shotta-jah.mp3
20:59 - 06-t.o.k.-hotta-jah.mp3
21:00 - 03-alozade-bad_out_deh-jah.mp3
21:02 - 01-Tony_Matterhorn-Dutty_Wine-RAS.mp3
21:02 - 08-T.O.K-Haters-RAS.mp3
21:04 - 01-elephant_man-rude_boy_ting-(smash_riddim-phoenix_remix)-pnx.mp3
21:05 - 09-elephant_man-rudeboy_ting-jah.mp3
21:06 - 08-elephant_man-you_lie-jah.mp3
21:07 - 02-anthony_b-mouth_bad_man-jah.mp3
21:09 - 10-frisco_kid-get_me_mad-jah.mp3
21:10 - 06-capleton-jump_off-jah.mp3
21:11 - Capleton - Toppa Tings - Sweat Riddim.mp3
21:12 - (Sweat riddim) Beenie Man - Come Again.mp3
21:13 - 02-busy_signal-agony-raw-rks.mp3
21:14 - 07-hallo_point-who_goes-jah.mp3

How's that?


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 20, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> How's that?



great! Thanks pal.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 20, 2006)

That's an absolute cracker DJ Bigga, liking it a lot.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 20, 2006)

One from me; not strictly a mix 'cos I can't mix for shit. It's more of an album of tunes by me, in fact that's exactly what it is.

Get it here

No need to rename anything - it really is a zip file.

Enjoy!


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Download it here




Listening now – enjoying it


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 21, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Ok not exactly brand new tunes, but deffo high energy.
> 
> You have been warned!
> 
> ...




not much point in working with Bigga after listening to this. 
I'm selling my decks. man's BIG indeed.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 21, 2006)

Glad you folks enjoyed it.  

Took 4 times to finally get it down and there's still two fuckups in there!


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Glad you folks enjoyed it.
> 
> Took 4 times to finally get it down and there's still two fuckups in there!





No one ever notices the fuck-ups – except other DJs. That's what I keep telling myself anyway  On my latest mix there are two major fuck-ups, but because I can't be arsed spending the time on doing everything again, I left them in. I don't mind a mix being rough around the edges, it's the spirit and mood of it that really counts – unless you're completely trainwrecking everything, in which case it's best having another go.


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 21, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> No one ever notices the fuck-ups – except other DJs. That's what I keep telling myself anyway  On my latest mix there are two major fuck-ups, but because I can't be arsed spending the time on doing everything again, I left them in. I don't mind a mix being rough around the edges, it's the spirit and mood of it that really counts – unless you're completely trainwrecking everything, in which case it's best having another go.



but even then, it doesn't always matter. The best example is probably "Jeff Mills live at the Liquid Room" - technically poor, but what energy...












Bigga: can you put some Macka Diamond and Ce'Cile on your next one please because I just can't get enough of galdem vocals  lol


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 21, 2006)

I reckon you guys are right and it's not as if like you say it was a train wreck *shrugs* The first one is about half way through and nearly made my head explode with frustration lol but I let it go and the second one is kinda minor so what the hey.

H.Dot Ceciel, Macka Diamond and co will deffo be featuring heavy on the next one.


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

The worst thing is a technically perfect mix with no variation, no changes in tempo – it just gets boring.


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 21, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> The worst thing is a technically perfect mix with no variation, no changes in tempo – it just gets boring.



Yeah true, or the sound of a DJ just 'serving up' tunes with no vibe to the mix. Like just playing tracks cos they're the right tracks to play this week/month/year. Instead of playing what will create a feeling. 

Yuh get me?


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh yeah, I get you – like just playing the week's new releases and nothing else. I like to see a few old tracks, or completely unexpected tracks, on a mix – then you can see how the newer tracks sound in a wider context.

I like styles all mashed up and put next to each other as well – but that's a personal preference because I can get very bored with one genre, whatever it is. I mean, I love jungle, but I don't like a set starting with a jungle track. I'd rather be seduced into the whole thing with some hip-hop/dubstep/reggae... build up to the main attraction. Other would disagree with me though, and want to get straight into the action.


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 21, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I get you – like just playing the week's new releases and nothing else. I like to see a few old tracks, or completely unexpected tracks, on a mix – then you can see how the newer tracks sound in a wider context.
> 
> I like styles all mashed up and put next to each other as well – but that's a personal preference because I can get very bored with one genre, whatever it is. I mean, I love jungle, but I don't like a set starting with a jungle track. I'd rather be seduced into the whole thing with some hip-hop/dubstep/reggae... build up to the main attraction. Other would disagree with me though, and want to get straight into the action.



I think you might like my mix, then. Unless you hate grime, in which case you may not.


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 21, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> I reckon you guys are right and it's not as if like you say it was a train wreck *shrugs* The first one is about half way through and nearly made my head explode with frustration lol but I let it go and the second one is kinda minor so what the hey.
> 
> H.Dot Ceciel, Macka Diamond and co will deffo be featuring heavy on the next one.


----------



## Skim (Sep 21, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> I think you might like my mix, then. Unless you hate grime, in which case you may not.




I certainly don't hate grime 

Edited to add: if I listen to loads of dubstep tracks one after the other, I can get a bit moody, but that's all


----------



## grosun (Sep 21, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> HEAVY Soul - A move away from old skool house from me with some DnB, nothing new but tracks chosen well for a rolling mix with soulfull tracks with some filth thrown in here and their.  Enjoy
> 
> http://http://www.sendspace.com/file/5nh2av
> 
> ...



Wahay... some nice tunes i've not heard for a while on there! Has made the late afternoon at work go much more easily. Cheers!





Tho' a word to all peeps posting up mp3s, PLEASE SET YER ID3 TAGS! 

It takes you 2 secs to do & spares the downloader loads of grief when they come across a mix months after they downloaded it & go "man, this is shit hot" but haven't a clue who it's by/who to thank/where it came from/where to go to get more of the same.

The number  of mp3s i've downloaded that've been completely unmarked is astounding, specially seeing as some of them are supposed to be being distributed as promotional tings.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 21, 2006)

H.Dot said:
			
		

> I think you might like my mix, then. Unless you hate grime, in which case you may not.


where is it them bwoy? more grime please


----------



## hiccup (Sep 22, 2006)

Gee said:
			
		

> HEAVY Soul - A move away from old skool house from me with some DnB, nothing new but tracks chosen well for a rolling mix with soulfull tracks with some filth thrown in here and their.  Enjoy
> 
> http://http://www.sendspace.com/file/5nh2av
> 
> ...



Been loving this this morning. Got it on for the second time in a row


----------



## DJ Bigga (Sep 22, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Ok not exactly brand new tunes, but deffo high energy.
> 
> You have been warned!
> 
> Download it here



Now also available on MySpace


----------



## xes (Sep 22, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> I redid my last set @ Serious Business here.


*cough* there's no tracklisting*cough*


----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 22, 2006)

grosun said:
			
		

> Tho' a word to all peeps posting up mp3s, PLEASE SET YER ID3 TAGS!



Aye to that - you can put your tracklisting in the notes field as well, and if you're *really* feeling helpful, list the times of the different tracks coming in and avoid being pestered 'wots the track at 38min, mate?' for all us trainspotters out there...


----------



## kakuma (Sep 23, 2006)

am really proud of this, 100 pop tunes mixed together in 55 minutes at 180bpm, too many to list

(hideous radio 8)

http://coolestradio.podomatic.com/


----------



## magneze (Sep 23, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> *cough* there's no tracklisting*cough*


Here ya go ...


D'Jamency - Fingerprint - Amazone

Hertz - Tripping (Alexander Koning Remix) - Sway

Eric Sneo - Black Hole - Beat Disaster

Ant - Untitled - Powertools

D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Seen The Future - SP Groove

The Pump Panel - Ego Acid - Primate

The Alien Thing - Ring My Bell - Bang On

Headrush Tactics - Good Times (Chris Liberator & The Geezer's Funky Bassline Mix) - Stay Up Forever Remix

Chris Liberator & The Geezer - 303 Power (Chris Liberator & Ant's Maxi Power Mix) - Smitten Is Dead

Mark Tyler - London let's 'ave yer! - TEC

D.A.V.E. The Drummer & Pattrix - Headcorn - Apex

Unknown - Orange Theme Remix - Angel


----------



## xes (Sep 23, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Here ya go ...
> 
> 
> D'Jamency - Fingerprint - Amazone
> ...


taa  And I just found a copy of the Orange Theme!! (is it the Solar Stone remix by Cygnus X)


----------



## placid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Some nice dubbytechnoyhousey soundz*

Mix is 'ere (rename to .mp3 once dl pleeze)

Tracklisting

Beat Pharmacy - New Dawn - Deep Space
Mike y Juanself - Chimichurri - 240 Volt
Sasse - Jersey ep - Moodmusic
Mathew Johnson - Magic Through Music - Itiswhatitis
The Parkwalker - Lazy me - Funknose
BLu Cocteau - Blu Cocteau ep - Strictly Rhythm
Darren Brandon - Inter...Jingle - Alleviated
J walk
System 7 - Mysterious Traveller - A-Wave
Soylent Green 2 - Playhouse
Acid Warrior - Ketalar - Junkfood
Murmur - Boundary ep - Meanwhile
Laid  vs. Håkan Lidbo  - On And On - Lap Dance
Higher Intelligence Agency - Speedlearn - Beyond
St Vitus Dance - Come of Age - Peacefrog
E.R.P.  - Event Related Potential -Down Low
ADJD - Believe - Poker Flat
Jeff Bennett  - Virtualism - Bandos Island Music
Kenny Hawkes  - Sleaze Walking (Mise A Jour 2004) - Brique Rouge
ADJD - Closer - Poker Flat
Mr. Barth  - French Lesson - Wrong Steps Records
Boo Williams  - A Little Something For You EP - Guidance
Ln's - Inferno ep - Fnac
R thyme - R theme - Transmat
Sheila The Freak!

Not sure if it nbweeds a warning or not but the last track definitley isnt safe for work. Well it is.. but not if they listen to the words.. iykwim.

Done in one hit last night @192 kbps  Quite a big file  approx 160 mb.

Enjoy


----------



## bmd (Sep 30, 2006)

Funky_ken said:
			
		

> New Mix. 90 mins. Electro and House
> 
> Can be found *here*
> 
> ...




Great mix, it's just had an outing in the car, down the sea front, window down, blasting from the monster system. Yes it's highly childish but strangely satisfying at the same time. Stanton Warriors!


----------



## Gee (Sep 30, 2006)

grosun said:
			
		

> Wahay... some nice tunes i've not heard for a while on there! Has made the late afternoon at work go much more easily. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the feed back mate, never thought about setting the ID tags before, will do in the future


----------



## Gee (Sep 30, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Been loving this this morning. Got it on for the second time in a row



Thanks hiccup glad you like it, will have to do some more one day


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Gee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gee (Oct 1, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> hiccup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Funky_ken (Oct 2, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Great mix, it's just had an outing in the car, down the sea front, window down, blasting from the monster system. Yes it's highly childish but strangely satisfying at the same time. Stanton Warriors!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2006)

edit


----------



## Gee (Oct 2, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> hiccup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2006)

*THree Mixes for YOU...*

(Thanx Gee)

A Mix of some favourite UK Homegrown artists: 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/hr1xup


> 1. Soweto Kinch - Intro
> 2. Domu - Arrival
> 3. Landslide - Unknown
> 4. High COntrast - Music is Everything
> ...




and also this mix -

What The Hells Going on? Cant describe this one - a not usual selection - something different for your ears. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ycccfn


> 1/ Hare Krishna - Alice Coltrane
> 2/ Artifax - Stasis
> 3/ Love isa Principle Thing - AlphaOmega
> 4/ The End - Arlen Figgis
> ...



and lastly

A little Dub Mix (a couple of vocal tracks to warm up) , getting ready for winter... 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ljwkk2


> 1. Sizzla - Whole world needs love (booty)
> 2. I Am a Revolutionist - Freddi McGregor
> 3. Turbo Auto Drive - Badawi
> 4. Dub FIre - Lee Perry + Alpha&Omega
> ...


----------



## Gee (Oct 2, 2006)

On the DL niksativa, some interesting looking mix's


----------



## magneze (Oct 6, 2006)

New mix of breaks, trance and techno! Couple of very rough mixes in there but that's life eh? 

Tracklisting:
   1. The Slag Brothers - Hardcore Is Heaven - Slag
   2. Longplayers - Overload - Longplayers
   3. Kem - I Rip It - Selectabreaks
   4. Circuit Breaker - Mutha Fukka - Basstard
   5. Joint Operations Centre - Elevator Dance Off (Marc Van Linden & Sandra Flyn Remix) - Midway
   6. Balthazar & JackRock - Vintage Future - TechHead
   7. Wehbba vs Christian Fischer - Catch The Fever - Soul Access
   8. Wehbba - No Pain, No Gain - Adrenaline
   9. Carl Falk - Mucho Gusto - MHX
  10. Olivier Giacomotto & Stephane Signore - Bordeaux By Night - YingYang
  11. Ant & Lenny Dee - Marooned In New York - Maximum Minimum
  12. D.E.E.P.E.R. - Bayside - Captivating
  13. Nick Sentience - Transcender - Riot
  14. Signum - Pressure (Baby Doc Remix) - Tidy Trax

Download (68.8Mb)

Hope you lot like it.


----------



## pootle (Oct 13, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> where is it them bwoy? more grime please



Yes, I was wondering where H.Dot's mix was   am I being special again?


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 14, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> (Thanx Gee)
> 
> A Mix of some favourite UK Homegrown artists:
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/hr1xup
> ...



The top two have been removed  

please reload it


----------



## Uncle Fester (Oct 16, 2006)

*Taste the Grime video*

DJ BPM plus VJ Flickering Light - Taste the Grime video mix:

http://www.dj-bpm.co.uk/mp3-.shtml


If you get sound but no video, grab the XviD MP4 codec


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> The top two have been removed
> 
> please reload it


bastads! reloading... up in an hour or two...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2006)

*3 Mixxxes for YOU- updated links*

A Mix of some favourite UK Homegrown artists:  
http://www.sendspace.com/file/xtqi6m


> 1. Soweto Kinch - Intro
> 2. Domu - Arrival
> 3. Landslide - Unknown
> 4. High COntrast - Music is Everything
> ...





and also this mix -

What The Hells Going on? Cant describe this one - a not usual selection - all kinds of tracks in there - something different for your ears. Little space cadet thing... 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3ndo6y


> 1/ Hare Krishna - Alice Coltrane
> 2/ Artifax - Stasis
> 3/ Love isa Principle Thing - AlphaOmega
> 4/ The End - Arlen Figgis
> ...




and lastly

A little Dub Mix (a couple of vocal tracks to warm up) , getting ready for winter...  
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ljwkk2


> 1. Sizzla - Whole world needs love (booty)
> 2. I Am a Revolutionist - Freddi McGregor
> 3. Turbo Auto Drive - Badawi
> 4. Dub FIre - Lee Perry + Alpha&Omega
> ...


----------



## placid (Oct 20, 2006)

*Classic Acid HOuse*

Mix is 'ere

rename to mp3, it aint a zip fing.


Cool House - Rock This Party Right - Underground
Phortune - String Free - Record Review
DJ's Rule - Get Into the Music - Hi Bias
DJ Pierre - Box Energy - Trax
Farley - Farley Knows House - Trax
Rio D - I Gotto Make It - Rio
Brian Harris - Crime Stories - Chicago Underground
Pierre's Fantasy CLub - Dream Girl - Hot Mix 5
Phuture - We are Phuture - Trax
Phuture - Slam Dance - ?
Model 500 - No ufo's (D-mix) - Metroplex
J.T.C - Psychedelic Mindtrip - Creme Organisation
X2  / Saturn V  - Primitive Cypher - Reief
House Addicts - Come Together - FFRR
Shades Of Rhythm - The Exorcist - ZTT
Roxanne Shante - Sharp as a Knife - Phono
Fast Eddie - E-tracks - Underground
Hitman Wilson - Hangover Trax - Trax
Hokus Pokus - Different World - DJ International
Dream 2 Science - My Love turns to Liquid - Power Move
Liddel Townsell - Jack the House - Trax
Joe R Lewis - One on One - Target
Phuture - Acid Tracks - Trax
DA Posse - Strings - Future
Harvey Hollywood Harris - Was a Dog a Doughnut - Spectrum
MD-Emm - get Angelic - Transmat
Reese - Grab The Beat - KMS
Traxmen - Playing with a Rubberband - Dance Mania
Kool Rock Steady - Dance or Die
UR - Waveform - UR
Nico - Overlord ep - Radikal
odd thing.

Enjoy


----------



## pocketscience (Oct 29, 2006)

Downloaded a few wicked mixes from here, so thought it only decent to contribute to the thread.  Here's a snippet of my (shoddy) liveset at the moment.
Reeferbahn


----------



## Richie T (Oct 29, 2006)

Heres my bouncy hardhouse stuff.....

http://www.squatjuice.com/mp3/Richie_T/Richie T - bouncy & funky.mp3

copy and paste the link... lets bring u secret hardhouse lovers outa the closet


----------



## TopRankinSW (Oct 31, 2006)

Has there been alot of psoitive feedback from  people once mixes have been placed on this thread>


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2006)

sometimes. depends how good the mix is...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 31, 2006)

*Wron'un "This Place" buster mix*

Track listing to follow,  this goes out to the Abacus rig for their support and will be aired this saturday on ResonanceFM.

DJ Wrongspeed's buster mix

PS respect to Peace Off


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 1, 2006)

*Clear & Present danger -mix*

[take 2]Goes out to the Abacus rig for their support and will be aired this saturday on ResonanceFM.
Clear & Present danger mix

Clear & present danger mix - 57:05

Robin Cook resignation speech 2003
Human League - Introducing
French Tek?
Gotek - Forward-HardMix
Sounds Boys Killers - Gange Tribe
DJ Producer - Tectonics
Enduser - Calculated steps
Noisia & Mayhem - Moonway Renegade
Kovert - Jaffna
Rotator - New Breed
Ely Muff  (from Dole Scam compilation)
Krumble - Usual Terror
Noize Creator - Dying World
Krumble - The damned don't cry (Ultra rmx)
Enduser - The End (Richard Devine rmx)
Atomhead - Centripetal blast
Ford-Australia 'Quick Service Image'
Kiki/Ill - Plastique Surgery
The very impossible person - Voodoo Poo
D'Kat - K Stomp
Jabha & ghost - Bob
Coldcut - True Skool (Spank Rock BBC Soundsystem Mix)
Drumcorps - Down
Alf - Xraz Bitum
Zombie - Space sluts on shrooms
Somatic Responses - Go off + some noise

PS respect to Peace Off


----------



## dweller (Nov 2, 2006)

slightly OT because this is a thread for Urbanite DJ mixes.

Just to say I've found some great homemade mixes here
http://b00mb0x.org/
You can get yours hosted there too if you join up.


----------



## Skim (Nov 2, 2006)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> DJ Wrongspeed's buster mix




This is making my brain hurt


----------



## jodal (Nov 6, 2006)

Mine too. Loving the Kiki/Ill - Plastique Surgery tune.


----------



## blamblam (Nov 6, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> New mix of breaks, trance and techno! Couple of very rough mixes in there but that's life eh?


Ha ditto my one (especially at the end!) but what the hey. This was my first one really, so that's my excuse  

It's electro-/punky stuff:
http://www.libcom.org.uk/stuff/john/Electro-punk-mix-jws-09.2006.mp3


> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Y-Control (Faint remix)
> Death From Above 1979 - Black History Month (Sammy Danger remix)
> Robots In Disguise - Argument
> The Clash - Spanish Bombs
> ...


----------



## futurejazz (Nov 7, 2006)

this is my new mix of italo and house with a touch of electro. 108MB, 79 minutes long. enjoy 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/l5pjzh

yas _ clouds after sun (2006) tracklist::::
alden tyrell:dessa theme
telex::do worry (lindstrom remix)
no doubt::hella good (jackal&hyde remix)
mr. pauli ft mariana::satisfaction
m&g::boogie tonight (original)
mr. master::a dog in the night (instrumental)
klapto::mister game (alden tyrell vocal remix)
blancmange::living on the ceiling
the hasbeens::make the world go away
black devil disco club:ne to choose
gosub::next to me
comtron::meat & greed
casco::cybernetic love 2006 (dexter remix)
a split second::flesh (the original mix)
x-ray::let's go (dub mix)
grace jones::libertango (DJ hell berlin mix)
zarkoff::half that i've been missing (suffering mix)
dexter vs cosmic force::geheugen meuk
nitzer ebb::i thought (robag's schikkuli instrumental)
traxx ft legowelt::stranger in the strangest of lands
front 242::quite unusual
makina girgir::white eyes


----------



## Skim (Nov 10, 2006)

dweller said:
			
		

> slightly OT because this is a thread for Urbanite DJ mixes.
> 
> Just to say I've found some great homemade mixes here
> http://b00mb0x.org/
> You can get yours hosted there too if you join up.




It's not a bad site... I'm going to post up some of my old mixes there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 10, 2006)

futurejazz said:
			
		

> this is my new mix of italo and house with a touch of electro. 108MB, 79 minutes long. enjoy
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/l5pjzh
> 
> ...


That looks a bit tasty - nice one for including that Blancmange track - I like that singing in a really thick Lancashire accent


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 10, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> It's not a bad site... I'm going to post up some of my old mixes there.




Please do skim  , I've lost every copy of your original coldharbour mix after giving it away to loadsa people.  

please please pretty please

tonight if possible  

(I wanna listen to it god damn you !!!  )


----------



## Skim (Nov 11, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Please do skim  , I've lost every copy of your original coldharbour mix after giving it away to loadsa people.
> 
> please please pretty please
> 
> ...



If you're going to Offline next Friday I could burn a copy to CD for you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2006)

icepick said:
			
		

> Ha ditto my one (especially at the end!) but what the hey. This was my first one really, so that's my excuse
> 
> It's electro-/punky stuff:
> http://www.libcom.org.uk/stuff/john/Electro-punk-mix-jws-09.2006.mp3


That is so Shoreditch


----------



## blamblam (Nov 12, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That is so Shoreditch


Nah, that wasn't either punk enough or electro enough for some proper shoreditch thing. Next one i'll do properly if you like.


----------



## futurejazz (Nov 14, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That looks a bit tasty - nice one for including that Blancmange track - I like that singing in a really thick Lancashire accent



nice accent it is. now i know where it comes from


----------



## Skim (Nov 15, 2006)

The Burning Decks show I did for Resonance FM a couple of years ago is now available for download again thanks to B00mb0x  

Burning Decks 1

Tracklisting


----------



## Soul On Ice (Nov 16, 2006)

Posted this a couple of other places so I though I should post it here.

It is a mixture of styles soul / funk / hip hop / breaks type affair that is a fair reflection of what I play out. Though in real life I don't / can't mix - this is all done cheating style on Ableton Live. Even the EDM heads on the board should give it a go cos I think you will like it.

http://www.filecrunch.com/file/1li

[00:00] Soul on Ice Intro
[00:19] Style Council – Mick’s Blessings (Polydor)
[01:47] Rob Swift – The Ghetto (Tableturns)
[04:47] Young Alien – Amp Trouble (Promo)
[05:45] Paul Nice – The Message Mash up (Promo)
[12:40] Dedos – King on the Dancefloor (Eighttrack Recordings)
[16:46] The Jackson 5 – I Want You Back (Z-Trip Remix with an edit from Soul on Ice) (Motown)
[18:25] Charles E Wright - What Can you Bring Me (Soul on Ice Soul Gravy Edit)
[25:25] Dynamo Productions – Slip Inn (Unique)
[27:00] Beastie Boys - 33% God (Grand Royal)
[30:27] Hydroponic Sound System – Updown Shakedown feat Grand Supreem
(Bastard Jazz Recordings)
[34:16] Random Heroes – Days of Old (Jack to Phono)
[36:32] Beatconductor – Don’t Stop (Promo)
[41:10] URBS and Cutex - Banana Joe (Hong Kong Recordings)
[44:46] Random Heroes – C’mon and Get It (Soul Harmonics Remix)
(Freestyle Records)
[49:57] Urban Delights – Rock n Roll Star (Ben Human Remix) (Unique)
[54:03] Random Heroes – Call Now (Jack to Phono)
[58:33] The Electric South feat Bob Lind – Sing (Alabama Version) (Chrysalis)
[62:35] Paul Anka – Smells like the back of me nan’s couch (Promo)
[65:13] Soul on Ice ending


----------



## placid (Nov 16, 2006)

*Tonights Radio Show - For your Aural Pleasure*

It all went rather swimmigly for some reason, everything fitted together quite nicely. One of these days I might even plan a show.

The fing what you seek is this link here, please do the usual renaming ting and not try open it in unzip cos it wont work.

The records what i has played 2nite are as follows

François De Roubaix - La Mer Est Grande (Carl Craig Remix) Universal Music
Isolee - Beau mot plage - (Heaven & Earth Re-Edit) - Classic
Dexter - Raad Het Woord - Klakson
Sterac - Aegis-1 - 100% Pure
Quazar - The Seven Stars (Dragonfighters) - Go bang
Nick Solé  - Minimal Summer - Mojuba
Plastikman - I don't know - Minus
Robi Uppin  - Coffee Bar Discussions - Lap Dance
Metro Dade - The Andor Voyage (Love From San Francisco Mix) - Music Man
Substance  &  Vainqueur  - Surface - Scion Versions
Chez N Trent  - Prescription Underground EP - Prescription
Dexter - I don't know - Klaxon
Jupiter 6 - The tracking System - Greyboy
DJ Buck  - Lovin Haight EP - Tweekin
Ten City - All Loved Out - Ibadan
Wambonix - When You're Alone - Earth
Abe Duque  - It Moved Me - Abe Duque
Arildo Dildo  &  Raymond Pellicer  - Untitled - Evil Dildo
Auditiv Experience  - Cosmic Trip - Resonance
A Scorpion's Dream  - Aqua Dance - Fragile Records
Anthony Rother - Sex with the Machines - Kanzleramt
Filter Interference - Believe - Drop Music
Terry Francis  &  Evil Eddie Richards  - Garage Sessions Vol. 1 - Lifted Music

Done in 1 foul swoop on deux technics.  @192kbps  162 mb  2hrs of rekkids

Hope you enjoy..  

P


----------



## Nixon (Nov 17, 2006)

there are some talented urbanites on here.i've been listening to these mixes for the last 3 days or something..


----------



## biotec (Nov 22, 2006)

not the best mix I've ever done, some of the levels are a bit out. anyway here it is, Toasted jungle garnished with reggae a la disjunkt:

http://www.djmixtape.net/mixinfo.php?mixid=2389

1. Spoonface intro – Spoonface – Musik-Ed Productions
2. Ring the Alarm Quick – Tenor Saw / Buju Banton - Jet Star
3. Crying Out – Soundclash
4. Emix & Jah Uncle – Champion Sound – Buccaneer Records
5. The Return – Krinja
6. My Sound Rule – Debaser – Press Up Records
7. Soundbwoykillah – Nkogliaz – Mos-Hi
8. Bazooka – Debaser – Press Up Records
9. No.7 – Dialekt – Good Fortune Sound
10. Generalah Speak – General Malice – Big Cat Records Japan
11. Ganja Teng – Paulie Walnuts – Mash Dem Sound
12. Kill a Sound – Tester featuring Courtney Melody – Tuff Gang
13. Lick Dem Down – Wickedsquad featuring Klabautermann – Wicked Vinyl
14. Bad Like We (Vocal Mix) – ODG – Nitrous Oxide Entertainment
15. Unda Mi Sensi – Diamond Geezer – Sideways Recordings
16. England Story (Phantasy and Shodan Mix) – YT – Sativa
17. Killing Your Sound – Diamond Geezer – Sideways Recordings
18. Kokane (remix) – General Malice - Nitrous Oxide Entertainment
19. Noize Check – Capital J - Nitrous Oxide Entertainment
20. Satin - One Sound – Humdruma Recordingz
21. My Dub Is Your Dub - Whitney Houston vs. Ill Fingas
22. Call Mr. Madden – King Kong – Massive B
23. Nuff Sound a go Feel it – Junior Saw – V.P. Records


----------



## machine cat (Nov 26, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> Mix is 'ere
> 
> rename to mp3, it aint a zip fing.
> 
> ...





Oh, i'm enjoying!! It feels like i've gone back in time. Thanks!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Nov 28, 2006)

*just a mix*

My friend Conrad, came around at the weekend; he's a confirmed vinyl junkie like myself. Went out for lovely Belgian beers at The Dove, a lovely turkish kebab from Anatolia's then more beers in Islington. When we got back to the flat, it was straight into the mix for five hours, doing twos-up on the decks and smoking some fine green in the peace pipe  ...

The mix below _isn't_ the product of that evening, there were some fantastic tunes, to be sure (natch!) but I do have vague memories of some, err, _ambitious_ shall we say, mixes. Unfortunately I couldn't the wav file off my flatmate's laptop to review our masterpiece, maybe later in the week I'll inflict upon you all. 

Anyway, Conrad coming round fired up my mixing mojo, and I got in the mix last night. After a few false starts (the first track was a bugger to find something good to mix into), I laid something down. I'll provide a tracklist when I get home as a link, so those that prefer can listen without seeing the tracks first. Suffice to say, this mix includes some recent purchases and work by Aybee, Ron Trent, Charles Webster, Slam Mode, Afrikan Sciences, all pretty deep; a couple of which are digital releases only, and it made me wish that I had a cd-deck so I could mix them in...something I may put on my list to Santa 

*just a mix* [64m19s | 160kbps | 73mb]

*tracklisting*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 28, 2006)

biotec said:
			
		

> not the best mix I've ever done, some of the levels are a bit out. anyway here it is, Toasted jungle garnished with reggae a la disjunkt:
> 
> http://www.djmixtape.net/mixinfo.php?mixid=2389
> 
> ...



I like the look of this - nice 1!


----------



## hektik (Nov 28, 2006)

This isn't my mix, but a mix from a friend of a friend.

It's a whopping  *SEVEN HOURS* long and goes on a journey through over a decade of old skool jungle, ragga, jump up, and drum n bass (it says on the tin).

http://media3.filewind.com/g.php?filepath=184

be warned, it's a hefty download at around 380Mb



*"CENTENARY" TRACKLISTING
========================*
1. Kaotic Chemistry - Illegal Subs (Krome & Time Mix)
2. Krome & Time - The Slammer
3. Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Foul Play Remix)
4. Cloud 9 - You Got Me Burnin
5. Slipmatt - Breaking Free
6. Omni Trio - Feel Good (Original In Demand Mix)
7. Red Alert & Mike Slammer - Ruffer!!!
8. Foul Play - Open Your Mind
9. Foul Play - Open Your Mind (Tango Remix)
10.Red Alert & Mike Slammer - Gotta Release
11.Tango - Think Twice
12.The Alliance - Night Moves
13.Hyper On Experience - Ouija Awakening
14.Q Project - Champion Sound (Alliance Remix)
15.MA2 - Hearing Is Believing (LP Mix)
16.MA2 - Hearing Is Believing Remix
17.Ravers Choice - There'll Be No Darkness Tonight
18.DJ Pooch - Say A Little Prayer
19.Foul Play - Finest Illusion (Legal Mix)
20.Hyper On Experience - Lord Of The Null Lines (Foul Play Remix)
21.Deep Blue - The Helicopter Tune
22.Hyper On Experience - Disturbance (Tango Remix)
23.Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows
24.Wots My Code - Dubplate
25.Ray Keith - Dubplate '94 Lick
26.Kemet Crew - Jungle The Sweetest Sound
27.Dead Dred - Dred Bass
28.Krome & Time - The Licence
29.JMJ & Richie - Free La Funk (PFM Remix)
30.Original Substitute - Can I Dream (Uncut Dub Mix)
31.Van Kleef - Peace In Our Time
32.Basement Phil - Flying Remix
33.Photek - Resolution
34.M-Beat feat. General Levy - Incredible (Booyaka Mix)
35.Shabba Ranks - Lets Get It On (Beef Joint Mix)
36.Prizna feat. Demolition Man - Fire (Urban Shakedown Remix)
37.DBO General - Some Justice '95 (Arsonist)
38.Taktix - It's The Way
39.Sound Of The Future - Lighter (DJ Friendly Mix)
40.Soundman feat. Brockwild - I Will Always Love You
41.General Degree - Papa Lover
42.Beenie Man - Gimmie Di Gal
43.Shabba Ranks - Wicked In A Bed
44.D Brown feat. Bizzy B - Rebel With A Cause
45.Splash - Babylon
46.Gunshot - Bad Boy
47.Jo - R-Type
48.Krome & Time - Ganja Man
49.A-Zone - Calling All The People
50.Boogie Times Tribe - The Dark Stranger (Original Unknown Mix)
51.DJ SS - Black
52.Ray Keith - Chopper
53.Renegade - Terrorist
54.Babylon 5 - Yes Yes
55.Macca feat. Tempo O'Neil - Everyday Junglist
56.The Terrorist - Sing (Time)
57.Dope Skills - Six Million Ways
58.Bizzy B & Pugwash - The Click
59.B Jam - Funkula
60.Teebone & Stretch - Shaolin Style
61.DJ Red - Devastate
62.Rude Bwoy Monty - Warp 10
63.Zinc - On Fire Tonight
64.MA3 - Those DJs
65.DJ Red - Mad PLO
66.Da Corruption - Hard Step
67.Shy FX - Funkindemup
68.Shy FX - Funkindemup (Dream Team Remix)
69.Shy FX - Funkindemup (Krust Remix)
70.Zinc - Super Sharp Shooter
71.Adam F - Circles
72.Urban Takeover - Bad Ass (Urban Mix)
73.Roni Size & Reprazent - Brown Paper Bag
74.Krust - Warhead (Steppa Mix)
75.Scorpio - Trouble
76.Dom & Roland - Killa Bullet
77.Ed Rush & Nico - Technology
78.Ram Trilogy - Terminal 1
79.Nasty Habits - Shadow Boxing
80.Freestylers - B Boy Stance (Mulder Remix)
81.Alex Reece & Utah Jazz - Pulp Fiction (2000 Remix)
82.E-Z Rollers - Walk This Land (Paradise Mix)
83.Natural Born Chillers - Rock The Funky Beat
84.Ram Trilogy - No Reality Remix
85.Roni Size & Reprazent - Watching Windows (DJ Die Gnarly Vocal Mix)
86.Grooverider - Where's Jack The Ripper?
87.Dark Soldier (Unknown white label - ID!)
88.Ray Keith - Chopper
89.Ray Keith - Chopper (Shy FX Remix)
90.Shy FX - Bambatta 2012 (Dillinja Mix)
91.John B - Up All Night
92.Roni Size & Reprazent - Out Of The Game
93.Dark Soldier - National Securuity
94.Dark Soldier - Caged In
95.Basic Unit - Wrath
96.Digital - The Swamp
97.Mechanizm - Raw Cut
98.Puretone - Addicted To Bass (DJ Die Sub-Tera Mix)
99.Shy FX & T-Power - Shake Ur Body (Future Cut Remix)
100.DJ Rap - Spiritual Aura (Danny C Remix)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 29, 2006)

7 hours ...!


----------



## Greebozz (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi chaps, how do you rename a zip file to mp3.  many thanks


----------



## hiccup (Nov 29, 2006)

Right click the file, go to Rename, then change the file name from example.zip to example.mp3


----------



## Greebozz (Nov 29, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Right click the file, go to Rename, then change the file name from example.zip to example.mp3




Hi still having problems when I rename it to mix.mp3 the file becomes mix.mp3.zip.  I have got it to play but have to force my media player to play it.  this question has been bugging me for years.


----------



## magneze (Nov 29, 2006)

Greebozz said:
			
		

> Hi still having problems when I rename it to mix.mp3 the file becomes mix.mp3.zip.  I have got it to play but have to force my media player to play it.  this question has been bugging me for years.


In your Windows Explorer go to the "Folder Options..." item in your "Tools" menu. Click on the "View" tab and uncheck the box that says "Hide extensions for known file types". You should then be able to edit file extensions without Windows doing silly things.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 29, 2006)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> 7 hours ...!


Make sure the pills are _really_ good before sticking that one on!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 29, 2006)

biotec said:
			
		

> not the best mix I've ever done, some of the levels are a bit out. anyway here it is, Toasted jungle garnished with reggae a la disjunkt:
> 
> http://www.djmixtape.net/mixinfo.php?mixid=2389


Nice One!


----------



## Greebozz (Nov 30, 2006)

Magneze said:
			
		

> In your Windows Explorer go to the "Folder Options..." item in your "Tools" menu. Click on the "View" tab and uncheck the box that says "Hide extensions for known file types". You should then be able to edit file extensions without Windows doing silly things.



Fantastic, many thanks.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 30, 2006)

i actually got one of Placids mixes to play in my mp3 player  

top stuff it was too, nice one Placid mate


----------



## chazegee (Dec 1, 2006)

Soul On Ice said:
			
		

> Posted this a couple of other places so I though I should post it here.
> 
> It is a mixture of styles soul / funk / hip hop / breaks type affair that is a fair reflection of what I play out. Though in real life I don't / can't mix - this is all done cheating style on Ableton Live. Even the EDM heads on the board should give it a go cos I think you will like it.
> 
> ...



Its good


----------



## Skim (Dec 7, 2006)

*decibel breach mix*

download


Poison Popcorn: Totali Blunkett 

Multipara feat. Blaxista: Pocket Monster 2000 (Lux Nigra) 

Vex'd: 3rd Choice (Planet Mu) 

Clark: Wicked Life (Warp) 

Otto von Schirach: Flexibale Neck Static (Schematic) 

Machine Drum: Jewlea (Syndrone Breaking Up remix) (Merck) 

DJ/Rupture: Descarrida (Broklyn Beats) 

FFF: Babylon Bwoy (Sprengstoff) 

Tim Exile: Peristalt (Mosquito) 

Mr 76ix: Cancer (Coffee Cup) (Skam) 

Eight Frozen Modules: Your Novelistic Career (G25) 

Drop the Lime feat. Red Dragon: Gal Yuh Nuh Beg (Shockout) 

Sound Murderer and SK-1: Soundclash (Planet Mu) 

Rotterdam Termination Source: Poing (Easy Synth) (React) 

Maladroit: Night of the Disgruntled Glowstick (Smerk) 

Xanopticon: Pscicite (Hymen) 

Chevron: Trifungal Embins (Overkill) 

Poison Popcorn: Blair Terror Legislation


----------



## Liveist (Dec 11, 2006)

Live From Coventry Part 2: Lights Out Mix

Uffie - Pop The Glock
Dexter - We Don't Care
Charlie May vs Sasha - Seal Clubbing (James Zabiela's Seal Squeal Remix)
Lostep - Because We Can
Sharon Philips - Want 2/Need 2 (Switch Remix)
Wahoo - Make Em Shake It (Stanton Warriors Remix)
M.A.N.D.Y. - Tonite
Minilogue - Out Of The Curious (Luke Dzierzek Remix)
Derrick L Carter - Where U At?
Lady B - The Devil Is The Best Part (Original Bleep Mix)
Michael Meyer - Love Is Stranger Than Pride
Cabaret Voltaire - Nag Nag Nag (Akufen's Karaoke Slam Mix)
Sarah McLeod - He Doesn't Love You (HookNSling Vocal Mix)
Scuola Furano - G-Funk 3000 (Santos One More One More Reprise)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CQ5S9O1G

AA XXX - Peaches
What Was Her Name - Dave Clarke feat Chicks On Speed
Phat Planet (Dave Clarke Remix) - Leftfield
For Lovers Not Fighters - Evil Nine
49% - (Ewan Pearson Dub Half Empty Remix) - Royksopp
Frank Sinatra - Miss Kitten and The Hacker
Bitter & Twisted (Luke Chable's Dirty Funktrain Mix) - Quest
Mine To Give (Satoshi Tomiie Dub Mix) - Photek
Joyrider (Luke Slater Remix) - Boom Boom Satellites
Kinda New (Tiefschwarz 12" Dub) - Spektrum
Ghosttrack (Blackstrobe Remix) - Tiefschwarz
Some Velvet Morning - Primal Scream
Growler - FC Kahuna
Short Skirts - Felix Da Housecat

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UA2FJ3P2

And a Merry Xmas to you all


----------



## ska invita (Dec 11, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> download
> 
> 
> Rotterdam Termination Source: Poing (Easy Synth) (React)


I actually went to a gabba rave in an amsterdam warehouse when this was breaking (92?)! gonna down load jsut for this -though sure the rest of the mix has some interesting stuff - anyway, thanks for a funny memory!

edit: did you know this charted (quite high i seem to remember) in the UK - definitely top 40!

p.s. jsut listened to your mix - your a nutter. But poing sounds different - maybe its a different mix - i rememebr it slowing down and then getting faster and faster and faster... anyway, nice one.

One more poing fact - the Dutch Top40 wouldn't let this song become nr.1 because the board thought it too simple to become nr.1! Even though it sold twice the amount of records, they thought Dr.Alban (It's My Life) would be more representative...

here is the video, if you could care less:


----------



## DJ Bigga (Dec 13, 2006)

*Bashing The Gambia*

Just did this mix for a mate who's going to Gambia on Saturday.

Hardcore Bashment Bidniz!

 

Tracklist in reverse order, cos I can;t figure out how to reverse it back 


15:38 - Lamp bigga on bassline.mp3
15:35 - 17-virus_riddim-intrumental-r2r.mp3
15:35 - 11-bling_dawg-how_we_do_(raw)-r2r.mp3
15:33 - 07-bugle_and_ssmg-cant_confront_we_(raw)-r2r.mp3
15:32 - 13-anthony_b-badda_than_we_(raw)-r2r.mp3
15:31 - 09-busy_signal-chat_back_(raw)-r2r.mp3
15:31 - 05-vybz_kartel-prayer_(raw)-r2r.mp3
15:29 - 05-elephant_man-stamina-jah.mp3
15:28 - 11-buccaneer-trow_back-jah.mp3
15:27 - 12-macka_diamond-juck_dem_macka-jah.mp3
15:26 - 09-wayne_marshall-dangerous-jah.mp3
15:25 - 13-red_rat-dont_fraid_fi_chat-jah.mp3
15:24 - 10-assassin-we_no_care_yu_a_who-jah.mp3
15:23 - Wayne Marshall,Esco, Fambo - Top Class (raw).mp3
15:21 - Elephant Man- Bomb Rush Dem (raw).mp3
15:20 - Dr Evil - Stay Far (raw).mp3
15:19 - Voisemail - Nah Go Get Away (raw).mp3
15:18 - Sizzla - We Nuh Miss It (raw).mp3
15:17 - 11-mr._vegas-no_friend_from_dem-row.mp3
15:16 - 21-movado-rise_crime-row.mp3
15:14 - 17-jagwa-dem_a_baby-row.mp3
15:14 - 01-aidonia-bushkosh-row.mp3
15:12 - 03-busy_signal-powercut-row.mp3
15:09 - 05-busy_signal_feat_mad_cobra-everyweh_anyweh-r2r.mp3
15:08 - 10-movado-nah_hear-r2r.mp3
15:08 - 02-movado-nuh_chatty_ting-yard.mp3
15:06 - Elephant Man - Ready Fi The Video (Gully Slime Riddim)(1).mp3
15:04 - Gully Slime Riddim tony_matterhorn-goodas-(dirty)-ras.mp3
15:03 - (Gully Slime Riddim) Ward 21 - Garrison.mp3
15:01 - Hit Maker Capketon.mp3
15:01 - 04 Track 4.mp3
15:00 - (Tropical Storm Riddim) - Voicemail Ft Assasin - Talk About.mp3
14:59 - Vybz Kartel - Gunshot (Tropical Storm Riddim).mp3
14:59 - gun thirsty.mp3
14:58 - Hallow Point - Point Cold Like Ice (Tropical Storm Riddim).mp3
14:57 - far from trouble.mp3
14:56 - Assassin - Mouth (Tropical Storm Riddim).mp3
14:55 - Capleton - Wha Dis (Tropical Storm Riddim).mp3
14:53 - 06-elephant_man-gal_bruk_(raw)-jah.mp3
14:52 - 09-wayne_marshall-nah_astronaut-jah.mp3
14:51 - 11-bounty_killer-whats_da_deal_(raw)-jah.mp3
14:50 - 15-mr_easy-tek_weh_we_self-jah.mp3
14:49 - 14-movado-what_dem_a_say_(raw)-jah.mp3
14:48 - 20-leftside_and_esco-dem_time_deh_version-jah.mp3
14:47 - 15-mr_easy-tek_weh_we_self-jah.mp3
14:46 - 02-sizzla-get_dem_out-gmg.mp3
14:45 - 06-lady_saw-fall_asleep-gmg.mp3
14:44 - 07-roundhead-smoke-gmg.mp3
14:43 - 05-buju_banton-afta_u-gmg.mp3
14:42 - 10-anthony_b-bun_dem_now-gmg.mp3
14:41 - 01-mitch_-_agony-vod.mp3
14:40 - 04-bounty_killer-hunt_it-gmg.mp3
14:38 - Mitch biggest ting in london.mp3
14:37 - 03-buju_banton_-_nuh_inna-r2r.mp3
14:36 - 02-bling_dawg_-_step_up-r2r.mp3
14:35 - 01-assasin_-_nuh_matter-r2r.mp3
14:33 - Hero bigga play dung deh(jingle).mp3
14:33 - MDeez - Can't hurt bigga (jingle).mp3

ETA: now redone without mistakes!


----------



## placid (Dec 15, 2006)

Is available here

Usual story, please rename to mp3 once downloaded do not try to unzip it.

Tracklisting

Stephen Brown - EP1 i think - Transmat
Psyche - Andromeda - Transmat
Model 500 - The Chase - Metroplex
Sir Lord Comixx - Azid Jazz- cynic
Acid Burns Mispress
Idjut Boys - Not Reggae - U star
Tin Man - Acid Acid - Global a
Jack Frost - Cool and Dry - Flex
ESP - IT's You - DJ International
Alexander Robotnik - The Dark Side Of The Spoon - Creme
Frequency x - czeck this out - Radikal
Sandee - Notice Me - Fever
Tin Man - Drifters Acid - Keys of Life
Autumn
Jungle Wonz - Jungle Mix - Trax
Armando - Downfall - Trax
Something on klang elektric
Phuture - Spank Spank - trax
Roy Davis - The Wild Life ep - Sex Trax
Fingers Inc - Bring Down the Walls - Select
Aril Brikha - Deeparture In Time - Transmat
Stick men - Entruder - CLubhouse
Rhythim is Rhythim - Drama - Transmat
Ron Trent - Making Love - Warehouse
Deep Six - Deeptrance dance - DSR
Lincoln Boys - Get up Get Down - Dance Mania
Beanfield - Tides - Kompost
?

Warning - there is lots of acid.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2006)

placid said:
			
		

> Isolee - Beau mot plage - (Heaven & Earth Re-Edit) - Classic


I l-o-o-o-o-v-e this tune!

Placid - check out my myspace: www.myspace.com/303dnb - you might just like it!

p.s. feeling the latest mix ;]


----------



## hiccup (Dec 16, 2006)

Soul On Ice said:
			
		

> Posted this a couple of other places so I though I should post it here.
> 
> It is a mixture of styles soul / funk / hip hop / breaks type affair that is a fair reflection of what I play out. Though in real life I don't / can't mix - this is all done cheating style on Ableton Live. Even the EDM heads on the board should give it a go cos I think you will like it.
> 
> ...



This is really good, some wicked tunes on there.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 16, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Placid - check out my myspace: www.myspace.com/303dnb - you might just like it!
> 
> p.s. feeling the latest mix ;]



Dude! Am listening to first track ('fly free') - this is better than most DnB that gets released these days! Nice one! Always good to hear someone doing somethin' a bit different from the norm ... Anywhere I can download it from properly?


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 16, 2006)

'Dusk til Dawn; is a TUNE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2006)

nice one - thanks for the positive feedback - in still having problems getting the mixxes right for release - hopefully if i can crack that nut i'll get something out there in 2007 - wish me luck! (its taken me nearly 10 years to get this far!)


----------



## blamblam (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's the main bit of the electro set I did at tax's red star night:
http://libcom.org.uk/stuff/john/music/red-star-electro-mix-jws-12-2006.mp3
(53Mb, 38mins)

It's got a bunch of my favourite tracks of the past year all kinda stuck together plus a couple of extras:

Yuksek – Break ya
Klaxons – Atlantis to Interzone (Crystal Castles remix)
Soulwax – NY excuse
Riot in Belgium – La musique
Justice vs Simian – We are your friends
Acid Jacks – Awake since 78
Annie – Hearbeat (MSTRKRFT remix)
Justice / Avenue D – Sluts of Nazareth
SebastiAn – Head off
Chemical Brothers – Music: Response
Justin Timberlake / Uffie – My hot chick love


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought you said it was an electro set I wish there was an old duffer smiley, but really, I don't think it's needed cos I have 23 year old friends who know what electro is, so this just must be a case of larcenous misappropriation.


----------



## blamblam (Dec 22, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I thought you said it was an electro set I wish there was an old duffer smiley, but really, I don't think it's needed cos I have 23 year old friends who know what electro is, so this just must be a case of larcenous misappropriation.


well, yknow, I could have said new electro/electroclash/electro-indie/electro-house/electro-hip-hop. But that's quite long-winded...


----------



## steadyjay (Dec 23, 2006)

*oldskool darkage/carnage - piano free mix*

Heres a mix I've done for my brother this christmas, might as well share it with you lot incase you want to have a listen, if you like oldskool it should do the trick i think.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QH407KPY

Tracklisting

1 DJ Crstyl - Drop XTC
2 Mayhem - Metrix
3 Hedgehog Affair - Oh my god I'm a DJ
4 Wax Doctor - Unfriendly
5 Inspiration Point - Twister
6 Edge1 - Compnded
7 Inspiration Point - Cuckoo in the jungle
8 Ratty & Tango - Tales from the dark side
9 Neuromancer - Pennywise
10 DJ Solo - Darkage
11 Danny Breaks - Bust that groove
12 Tango - Lets rock
13 Yolk - Bish Bosh
14 Phuture Assasins - Future sound
15 Dance Conspiracy - Dub war (raw mix)
16 Unfair justice - Never too much rmx
17 Egyptian empire - horn track
18 Doc Scott - Here come the drums
19 Bizzy b - Slow jam
20 DJ Hype - The trooper (bizzy b mix)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2006)

steadyjay said:
			
		

> Heres a mix I've done for my brother this christmas, might as well share it with you lot incase you want to have a listen, if you like oldskool it should do the trick i think.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QH407KPY
> 
> ...



loookin good, got a few of them tunes meself  
megaupload not working for me, again!


----------



## passenger (Dec 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> loookin good, got a few of them tunes meself
> megaupload not working for me, again!




nor me


----------



## hiccup (Dec 24, 2006)

steadyjay said:
			
		

> Heres a mix I've done for my brother this christmas, might as well share it with you lot incase you want to have a listen, if you like oldskool it should do the trick i think.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QH407KPY
> 
> ...



Downloaded this yesterday. Got it on now. Sounding good


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 24, 2006)

steadyjay said:
			
		

> Heres a mix I've done for my brother this christmas, might as well share it with you lot incase you want to have a listen, if you like oldskool it should do the trick i think.
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QH407KPY
> 
> ...



Enjoying this. Nice one!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 26, 2006)

hektik said:
			
		

> This isn't my mix, but a mix from a friend of a friend.
> 
> It's a whopping  *SEVEN HOURS* long and goes on a journey through over a decade of old skool jungle, ragga, jump up, and drum n bass (it says on the tin).
> 
> ...



Fuckin Awesome !!!

   

Gonna proper gonna come in handy with a few parties coming up  

Unfortunately with the new arrival to the family, the ol christmas mix never made it here on time....

So here's a couple of my other ones as a gift...

http://raverdrew.podomatic.com/

please let us know what you think... good or bad, lazy or sad....

For ALL future mixes from me and other good stuff please register @ www.thecoolestthingever.co.uk innit


----------



## steadyjay (Dec 27, 2006)

Breakbeat mix - steadyjay Dec 2006 - 192kbps (50 minutes long).

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KS9YE7PV

Sorry no tracklisting on this one yet, but its got a few bootlegs of oldskool tunes done in a breakbeat style for 2006. Such tunes as mentazm, playing with knives, beats international - just be good to me, ragga twins, etc


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 27, 2006)

After a recommendation from an urbanite somewhere, I downloaded electroplated's most recent mix.  

Fucking


----------



## teqniq (Dec 28, 2006)

With regards to the above. I missed out on that one (doh). Electroplated: the link no longer works - any chance of sorting it again, sorry bit late in the day and all. I'd like to take this opportunity to thank all the D.J's who've contributed to this thread Big Thanks


----------



## xes (Dec 30, 2006)

This is a live recording by: 

Dr Skunkenstien [ ElectroLab ]
Heuristic Audio [ Satamile ]
Big Al (1/2 Clone Theory) 
Delinquent Dialect [ Templedog ]

using hardware and computerrrrs

http://www.stealthengine.com/audio/promo/SE_Oct2005_live.mp3

I'm about 20 minutes in and it's a goodun.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 30, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> This is a live recording by:
> 
> Dr Skunkenstien [ ElectroLab ]
> Heuristic Audio [ Satamile ]
> ...


Listening to it now.


----------



## xes (Dec 31, 2006)

fuck,I didn't even put what type of music it is. People who know me would think that it's an acid techno set,but it's not,it's an electro set. But it's a cracker (I've done about 30 balloons to it  )


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2006)

Funnily enough I was just trying to decide what it is myself - still not sure but it's very good.


----------



## blamblam (Dec 31, 2006)

xes said:
			
		

> fuck,I didn't even put what type of music it is. People who know me would think that it's an acid techno set,but it's not,it's an electro set. But it's a cracker (I've done about 30 balloons to it  )


Yeah it's good, listening now.

Hmmm well I thought i'd try my hand at mixing mostly indie stuff (well, plus justin timberlake again cos it's really good), I dunno if anyone here really likes indie but seeing as I'm trying to avoid work I'm posting it:
http://libcom.org.uk/stuff/john/music/indie-disco-mix-jws-12-2006.mp3


> Robots in Disguise – Turn it up
> CSS – Alala
> Test Icicles – Circle. Square. Triangle.
> The Faint – Let the poison spill from your throat (Tommie Sunshine remix)
> ...


----------



## xes (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll give it a whirl


----------



## electroplated (Dec 31, 2006)

teqniq said:
			
		

> With regards to the above. I missed out on that one (doh). Electroplated: the link no longer works - any chance of sorting it again



no problem

the last 2 from this thread are back up here and here

(right click, save as..)


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2006)

Many thanks - have a great New Year 

Actually _Everybody_ have a great New Year!


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 4, 2007)

*New Breaks Mix!*

Hello,

A new house and breaks mix from little ol' me - quite eclectic and builds to a filthy finish. 84MB

http://www.housebreakin.net/audio/housebreakin.mp3

Enjoy, and if you like this come and see us in February for our next 4-rig party which promises to be a 4-floor stonker in the heart of town........!


----------



## Skim (Jan 12, 2007)

New mix up... a techno/electro/acid kind of thing.

Unknown: Sting 3 (that's good) (Noodles)
Digital Mystikz: Conference (Soul Jazz)
Warlock: Mara Cara (Dirty Needles)
Arpanet: Software Version (Source)
Querty: Concrete Acid (303 mix) (Rotten Row)
Sleepless Crew: Zeros (Wee DJ mix) (Subplate)
Milanese: So Malleable (Peggy Flynn remix) (MG77)
DJ Dex: Blight (Underground Resistance)
Eats Tapes: Dinosaur Days (Community Library)
LFO: You Have to Understand (Warp)
Yard: Swaggle (Narita)
Clatterbox: Control Freak (Touchin' Bass)
Diplo: Buy It Use It (Hollertronix)
Voltair: Clek Clek Boom (Essay)
Ceephax Acid Crew: Tough Grugoy Acid (FSK)
Quick and Smart: Boister (Miditonal)
Battling Doll Beats: Destruction Massive (Peace Off) 

Download from here


----------



## teecee (Jan 12, 2007)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> These are three mixes I done on my pc
> 
> I’ve put them together into mp3 files because I thought that people could load them onto their personal mp3 players…
> 
> These have been a bit of a labour of love – hope you enjoy them as much as I’ve enjoyed putting them together



Well I've finally bought my first mp3 player and your mixes have indeed made it onto my playlist. They have stood the test of time and few computer rebuilds, along with the Psychedelic Garage mix which I still listen to from time to time.  And they are currently making my commute a more pleasurable experience.

errr .... and the point of this snippet of sycophancy is ... got any more lying around?  As after 2 years I'd like something new now please  and I think after showing brand loyalty for so long I rather deserve it too  

Thank you and goodnight


----------



## blamblam (Jan 23, 2007)

right well I thought i'd try my hand at doing some more intricate mixing with more genres, some more mash-up-type stuff, etc., so if anyone's interested, just over an hour of hip-hop, electro, punk, indie and pop. I hope someone at least enjoys it!

http://libcom.org.uk/stuff/john/music/soixante-trois-minutes-mix-01-2007.mp3



> *Soixante-trois minutes*
> 1 Explicit Samourai - Interlude 3 minutes
> 2 Explicit Samourai - 3 Minutes
> 3 Tepr - Tits, yepo and yum yum
> ...


----------



## hiccup (Jan 23, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> right well I thought i'd try my hand at doing some more intricate mixing with more genres, some more mash-up-type stuff, etc., so if anyone's interested, just over an hour of hip-hop, electro, punk, indie and pop. I hope someone at least enjoys it!
> 
> http://libcom.org.uk/stuff/john/music/soixante-trois-minutes-mix-01-2007.mp3



Looks well good, am downloading.. .. ..


----------



## art of fact (Jan 23, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Milanese: So Malleable (Peggy Flynn remix) (MG77)


smacks it every time


----------



## placid (Jan 26, 2007)

*Adventures into Dubstep  Vol 5*

Woo and yay. Never made it to a vol 5.

Latest installment of bass.

Right here

Record are these ones

Benga - Duel
Dunno duck can probably assist.. i cant be arsed to trundle downstairs and find it
Coki - Officer
DMZ & Loefah - jah Fire
Skream - Southside Dubstars EP Vol 2
DMZ & Loefah - Horror Show
Tubby - Tigerstyle
Mystikz - Haunted
Benga + Skream - Judgement
mala - Blue Notez
Benga
Pinch - punisher skream mix
mala - Hunter
Bass Clef - Hackney Centralist EP
Benga

Hope you enojy. Don't forget to rename it to mp3 and don't forget to turn the bass up .


----------



## baffled (Jan 27, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> right well I thought i'd try my hand at doing some more intricate mixing with more genres, some more mash-up-type stuff, etc., so if anyone's interested, just over an hour of hip-hop, electro, punk, indie and pop. I hope someone at least enjoys it!
> 
> http://libcom.org.uk/stuff/john/music/soixante-trois-minutes-mix-01-2007.mp3



This has taken up near permanent residence on my mp3 player, nice one  

Loving both Electroplated's mix 22 and the HouseBreakin set also


----------



## blamblam (Jan 28, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> This has taken up near permanent residence on my mp3 player, nice one


Gee well hey glad you like it! 

edit - and if you liked that, me and my mate have set up a music myspace now with that and older mixes on here.


----------



## Skim (Jan 28, 2007)

art of fact said:
			
		

> smacks it every time




ooh yes


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2007)

placid said:
			
		

> Woo and yay. Never made it to a vol 5.
> 
> Latest installment of bass.
> 
> ...


Loving this Placid - where part 1-4? Any chance of a repost?


----------



## placid (Jan 30, 2007)

on www.mixdownloads.net

ta


----------



## badco (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=DF32B16E2610B0CF


Funky N Electro House Mix


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 31, 2007)

*Lofty - Want More - Jacking tech mix*

Sorry its been a while but here is my new mix, Want More ?, this mix blends together all the bits of modern house music that I enjoy playing out, from the jacking styles of Joey Youngman and Trevor Loveys, right through to the more techy side of things with Anil Chawla's tune Purple Fruit, Dan Mangan's Periwethel, and Ampere's The Unknown, to name but a few. 

Right click --->http://pebbles.info/um/productions/mixcds/loftywantmore.mp3 <---- and save as.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2007)

placid said:
			
		

> on www.mixdownloads.net
> 
> ta


on it
thanks - good site too..


----------



## placid (Feb 4, 2007)

*Now That's What I Call....Acid*

Rename to mp3 once downloaded to your hard disk please.

Tracklisting

Deepside - Get On Your Own Way - Fnac
Trackman - Three - Ideal Trax
2001 - The Sound Of Planet Earth - Lowe East Side
Science Wonder  - Glam! - New Transatlantic (NTA)
Erik Van Ben Broek - Ursa Major 7 - Shiver
Deep Space Nine  - Byzantium - Research And Development
Random XS - Cem Jam - Djax
Buset  - Footsteps - Kanzuru
FSOM  - Wear 'n' Tear EP - Candyline Records
Adrian Forciniti  - Class Of '94 - Syra
Must records promo
Nicole - Pump it up Homeboy - Basic Energy
ADJD - Audio Mechanic - PokerFlat
High Screen  - Global Error - Elecktrick
Sin  - So Sad - Abuse
Equip - XXXO
Nathan Fake - Undoing The Laces - Traum Schallplatten
Daft Punk - Teachers - Virgin
Lory D - Bitter End - Elektronik Outboarding Cast
Rob Acid - Acidwave - Molecular Funk Guerilla
Gosub - Lost In Our Ways - Frustrated Funk
Erik Van Den Broaek - Illogical - Shiver
Hot Chip  - No Fit State (audion mix)  - Emi
Theo Parrish  - Falling Up (Technasia Rmx) - Syncrophone 
Leigh Morgan  vs. Red Monk, The  - Jinx Johnson EP - Sub Rossa
Essit Muzique -  Whoo Whoo - Part 2  - DAP
Rob Acid  - Voltage EP - Lone
Integrity II - Living In A Fantasy - Outrage

Enjoy

P


----------



## futurejazz (Feb 4, 2007)

one of my most recent mixes made for the ministry of sound radio (jonth skrufff show on sunday evenings). 80 MB, 63 minutes of disco electro and house

http://infoz.ffzg.hr/draco/sessions/Yas_Ministry_Of_Sound_RadioMix_January07.mp3

tracklist:
psyche – unveiling the secret – mas 2008 rmx / electronic corporation
sneak-thief -damaszener stahl -creme organization
the hasbeens – make the world go away / clone
melody boy 2000 – sound stealer / futuro
cosmic force feat. catscan – moog memoires / crème organization
mr pauli – don’t want to be you / viewlexx
walter jones – deuteronomy brown - I-F edit / supersoul rec.
electra feat. tara butler – feels good (carrots & beats) / emergency rec.
bangkok impact – taming the taurus / crème organization
black devil disco club – I regret the flower power / Lo rec.
giorgio moroder – from here to eternity / casablanca rec.
jupiter black – we like moroder – club mix / clone
peppermint lounge – perfect high / flexx
isolators – interdit ce soir – freak electrique rmx / viewlexx
crazy gang – telephone computer – original album version / flexx


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 4, 2007)

anyone got any deep house or jacking mixes ?


----------



## Dj TAB (Feb 9, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> This has taken up near permanent residence on my mp3 player, nice one
> 
> Loving both Electroplated's mix 22 and the HouseBreakin set also



My new mix "Crystalline" will be available on HouseBreakin' very soon, and of course I'll post it here. Thanks for the positive feedback....

See Music, clubs & festies for our next party details thread...


----------



## placid (Feb 9, 2007)

*Minimal Dubby Druggy House/tech*

Which is here

please rename to .mp3 after youve downloaded it.. ta

Took afew mixes to get going.so a bit shoddy but never mind... and soylent green which has a pressing faulr which ive never noticed before.. other than that..some decent stuff if i may say so myself.

Wekkids used were

Tony Allen / Mauritz Van Oswold - Ole - Honest Jon's Records
Azymuth  - Carambola Remixes -Far Out
Sunday Brunch  - No Resistance EP - Svek
Pantytec  - A Glimpse - Perlon
Nigel Hayes  - I'm The Instrument - Sunshine Enterprises
Morizio - M-5 - M
Round Two - New Day - Main Street Records
Armando - 151 - Djax
The Lords Of Svek - Unreleased (Part 2) - Svek
Âme   - Rej ep - Sonar Kollektiv
Substance  &  Vainqueur  - Surface / Immersion - Scion Versions
Soylent Green - Playhouse
Mike Y Juanself  - Chimichurri - 240 Volts
Takers And Leavers  - A Different Point Of View - Contrast
Los Hermanos -Birth of 3000 - Los Hermanos
Marco Bernardi - Complete Direction - Frustrated Funk
DeepChord  - HR-01 - Hierophant Records
Soha - Balance - Basic Recordings
Gavin Froome  - Skunks - Nordic Trax
Pelon  - No Stunts - Chain Reaction
Claro Intelecto  - Lacan / Episode - Modern Love
Circulation - Crimson - Distance
Random Factor  - Ricochet EP - 20:20
Herbert - Going ROund - Phonography

Done in one hit, usuall blah.. about 2 hours, 105mb

Enjoy


----------



## Dj TAB (Feb 10, 2007)

*Dj TAB Crystalline*

..A lovely filthy breaks set!
http://www.housebreakin.net/audio/crystalline.mp3

Booka Shade, Night falls
Pilch, Electricity - Hi8 Mix
Si Begg, Turn the Volume Up
Nu Breed, To Know - f.a.r.t. Mix
Lilo, Submarine - Miyagi Mix
Orbital, Perfect Sunrise - Stereo8 Mix
Ed Solo & Skool of Thought, Babylon Breaks
Sy & Unknown, RE-Hash vol 2
Baobinga Vs Entity, Brace Yaself!
Journeyman Vs Barcode, Wikkid Babylon – Def Inc Mix
Noisia, Gutterpump
The Ragga Twins ft Aquasky & Dj Go, Everybody Hype
Unknown White Label, Breaks Mix
30hz, Space Age – Overcooked w/October
DK8, Murder was the Bass - Move YA! Mix

E2a - I removed the word "enjoy" it would seem that the place for comments and feedback on urbanites dj mixes is NOT here! See post below...


----------



## rorymac (Feb 10, 2007)

Can folks please stop saying 'enjoy' .. simple post the mix 
No chitchat !! 
Ok thanks guys :0)


----------



## gridban (Feb 13, 2007)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> anyone got any deep house or jacking mixes ?



Check out http://www.housebreakin.net/audio/steve_townsend.mp3

1. Mr. V - Jus Dance (Quentin Harris Re-Production)
2. Yann Fontaine - Foreverinyourlove
3. Kerri Chandler - Back To The Raw (Dark Instrumental)
4. Don Carlos & Riky Dee Tee - Hot One (Oasis)
5. Soul Ascendants - Rise
6. Tuhin Roy - Bobo Needs The Funk
7. Papermusic - The Bridge
8. Photon, Inc. - Generate Power (Wild Pitch Mix)
9. Dennis Ferrer - Transitions
10. Larry Heard - I Know That It’s You (Muzique Tropique Remix)
11. Inland Knights - Girl In The Window
12. Ashley Beedle Presents The London Heavy Disco Revue - The Balloon Room
13. Lindstrom - Another Station (Todd Terje Remix)


----------



## Farmer Giles (Feb 15, 2007)

A house/techno/electro mix I did the other night.

http://www.2hi4u.com/mixes/koenig_bleep43_mix_200702.mp3

www.rebel-intelligence.co.uk


----------



## Reg in slippers (Feb 16, 2007)

revived tape from 1995:

side a

side b


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2007)

futurejazz said:
			
		

> one of my most recent mixes made for the ministry of sound radio (jonth skrufff show on sunday evenings). 80 MB, 63 minutes of disco electro and house
> 
> http://infoz.ffzg.hr/draco/sessions/Yas_Ministry_Of_Sound_RadioMix_January07.mp3



got this playing now - liking it lots


----------



## ringo (Feb 19, 2007)

*Yes I've been to hell and forward........................*

Deep Roots Selection for Blood & Fire:

http://www.samurai.fm/bloodandfire/

Tracklisting:

1. Errol Dunkley & Jah Stitch 'To Hell & Forward' - Aries 12"
2. Classics 'Civilization' - Punch 7"
3. Velvet Shadows 'Wailing Of Black People' - Horse 7"
4. Burning Spear 'Institution' - Spear 12"
5. Cornel Campbell 'Natty Don't Go' - Downbeat 7"
6. Junior Delgado 'Tiction' - DEB 7"
7. Ras Michael & The Sons Of Negus 'None A Jah Jah Children' - Starapple 7"
8. Doctor Pablo & The Cry Tuff All Stars 'Righteous Melody' - Hit Run 12"
9. Augustus Pablo 'Dub In The Ghetto' - Rockers 7"
10. Albert Malawi 'Children Of The Emperor' - Uprising 7"
11. Bunny Wailer 'Rise And Shine' - Solomonic 12"
12. Johhny Kool 'Long Time Ago' - Jamatel 7"
13. Nat Rus 'Mash It' - Nat Rus 12"
14. The Defenders 'Our Rights' - Micron 7"


----------



## Skim (Feb 19, 2007)

I haven't got a new mix to post yet, but when I do have one, I hope everyone really enjoys it


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2007)

Wot a numpty, I put a mix up and forgot to say enjoy. Apologies.


----------



## Dj TAB (Feb 23, 2007)

...demand for Crystalline crashed our site. Fortunately the lovely people at b00mb0x have hosted it for me. Link to the front page below, for tracklisting see the original post on the previous page of this thread....

peace Dj TAB - ..oh and Enjoy!

http://www.b00mb0x.org/wordpress/


----------



## Apathy (Feb 23, 2007)

*that was fun*

I'm nominating Placid for a Knighthood. For being a champion of the top acid sounds


----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2007)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> ...demand for Crystalline crashed our site. Fortunately the lovely people at b00mb0x have hosted it for me. Link to the front page below, for tracklisting see the original post on the previous page of this thread....
> 
> peace Dj TAB - ..oh and Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.b00mb0x.org/wordpress/


----------



## killer b (Feb 27, 2007)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Just did this mix for a mate who's going to Gambia on Saturday.
> 
> Hardcore Bashment Bidniz!


this is outstanding! cheers bigga.  

props for skim's decibel break mix too...


----------



## placid (Mar 2, 2007)

*A detroit techno electro mix*

Thought it was about time i did a detroit mix. So here it is.

here, rename to .mp3 when downloaded please, it is not a zip file 

Quite noisy in places  around the Final exposure mark, but im sure you can handle it...

Drexciya - Aqua Worm Hole - UR
Los Hermanos - Tres - Los Hermanos
UR - Enhanced Rhythm Perception - Somewhere in Detroit
Jeff Mills - Time Mechanic - Axis
Red Planet - Wardance - Red Planet
Jeff Mills - Time Keeps slipping into the furute - Axis
Ur- Codebreaker - UR
Rhythim is Rhythim - Kaos - Transmat
Drexciya - The Quest ep - Submerge
UR - Windchime - UR
Robert Hood / Jeff Mills - Minimal Nation mispress - axis
The Deacon - Fuji- Somewhere in Detroit
Delia Gonzalez & Gavin Russom - Relevee - DFA
Rhythim is Rhythim - The Beginning - Transmat
Kraftwerk - Expo 2000 (FK mix) - Klang
Teste - The Wipe - Probe
UR - Entering Quadrant Five - UR
Model 500 - Outer Space - Metroplex
Reese - Powerbass - Incognito
Laurent Garnier - Crispy Bacon - F Comm
Final Exposure - VOrtex - Plus 8
Final Cut - Temptation - Big Sex
DJ Rolando - Jaguar (Mayday Dub) - 430 West
Carl craig - Fantastique - T&B
K alexi - My Medusa - Transmat
Drexciya - Unchartered ep - Somewhere in Detroit
Derrick May - Beforethereafter - Loopa , Ki/oon Records

AS per  done in one hit, 2 decks etc..

enjoy


----------



## Bazza (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know why I've never checked this thread out.....Placid, I'm downloading this one. 

Right, I'm determined to have something up on here before the month is out.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 6, 2007)

I haven't downloaded anything from here for over a year (variety of reasons) but it's SOOOO good to be back...and thanks to mr electroplated and icepick for a great reintroduction!

thinking about that 7 hour jungle mix now...


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 12, 2007)

where would people recommend hosting a mix that one has recorded?


----------



## blamblam (Mar 12, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> where would people recommend hosting a mix that one has recorded?


I use www.zshare.net - also tells you number of downloads which is cool.

A shame if you have to delete one with loads of downloads and re-upload it cos you did the ID tags wrong though 




			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I haven't downloaded anything from here for over a year (variety of reasons) but it's SOOOO good to be back...and thanks to mr electroplated and icepick for a great reintroduction!


ah cheers! yeah all the links to my mixes here will be dead soon, but they're all here. just uploading a new one my mate and me did as well...


----------



## magneze (Mar 12, 2007)

There's this place: http://www.djmixtape.net


----------



## bluestreak (Mar 16, 2007)

well, this isn't so much a mix as a mixtape but i guess it can go on here... an hour of all sorts that advertises what we do, although without the occasional wrongspeed and turning the master down by mistake.... beyond fathomability


----------



## tendril (Mar 16, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> where would people recommend hosting a mix that one has recorded?


www.b00mb0x.org is a nifty site that you can host 1 mix a month. Also try www.dj-mixes.com


----------



## Skim (Mar 19, 2007)

*Fresh Goods mix*

Right, here's a new mix. It's a long one, just over 90m, but I couldn't stop  This one's got lots of dark d'n'b and junglist treats, bookended  with old skool ravey gubbins.

Do I need to tell you to _enjoy_?

Fresh Goods



Toasty Boy v Marlow: Dream Weavers (Storming)
Spac Hand Luke: Synkik (Rephlex)
Quick N Smart: Heinzyphos (Shithaus mix) (Coin Operated)
Psychotropic: Hypnosis (SL2 rmx) (02)
Altern-8: Brutal-8-E (DJ Nex rmx) (Network)
The Ragga Twins: Spliffhead (Shut Up And Dance)
Bounty Killer: Junglist Pon Chalice in Buckingham Palace (Greensleeves)
Verse & SP: Surrender (Crunch)
Soundmurderer & SK1: Soundclash remix (Planet Mu)
Loxy & Dylan: Caution (Spirit rmx) (Renegade Hardware)
Break: Yes (Commercial Suicide)
Phobia & Gremlinz: Annexed (white)
Breakage: Circumference (Inperspective)
Upfull Rockers: Squeeze (Dub Dimensions)
Vicious Circle: Shredder (Freak)
SKC: Space Pigz (Black Sun Empire mix) (Hostile)
Mochipet: Laffy-Taffy (Peace Off)
Ace the Space: 9 Is A Classic (React)
Armand van Helden: The Witch Doktor (React)
Detroit Grand Pu Bahs: Dr Bootygrabber (Zomba)
Sweet Exorcist: Clonk (Homebass) (Warp)
Alec Storey: Bloated Beat (Growth)
Luke Slater: Let All Eat Vanbrook (Novamute)
Anders Ilar/Rutherford/various: We Were Acid, track 1 (Membrane)
Dream Team: Raw Dogs Relik (Suburban Base)
Tittsworth: EZ (T&A)


----------



## Dj TAB (Mar 19, 2007)

tendril said:
			
		

> www.b00mb0x.org is a nifty site that you can host 1 mix a month. Also try www.dj-mixes.com



...seconded, been whoring meself like!

..also please check out this - it's my new site, very much a work in progress. (many thanks to tendril for his work so far and to come)

There's 4 mixes up at the moment for download, tracklistings will be up soon. I hope to keep the content changed regularly, and hopefully guest appearances by other dj's will follow...

Enjoy, and check back soon

Toby


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 20, 2007)

*March Mix 2007*

Here's my latest offering:

Right click here and save as:

Track listing:

1 Minilogue Hitchikers Guide
2 Art of Tones - Praise
3 Anil Chawla- Leftorium
4 phonique - what i play
5 Oliver $ - Hotflash
6 Presslaboys - Pump Test
7 Journey Man - Shelley's
8 The Timerwriter - Reaching Out
9 Superchumbo - Fall Out
10 Style of Eye - LDR
11 SLG - Rushhour
12 Sebastien Leger - GEFD
13 Style of Eye - Rockett
14 Shlomi Aber - Crop Duster


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 20, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Right, here's a new mix. It's a long one, just over 90m, but I couldn't stop  This one's got lots of dark d'n'b and junglist treats, bookended  with old skool ravey gubbins.
> 
> Do I need to tell you to _enjoy_?



No. I don't think you do.  

Listening now. _Enjoy_ing muchly


----------



## hiccup (Mar 20, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Right, here's a new mix. It's a long one, just over 90m, but I couldn't stop  This one's got lots of dark d'n'b and junglist treats, bookended  with old skool ravey gubbins.
> 
> Do I need to tell you to _enjoy_?
> 
> ...



No, no you don't. Got it on now, sounding pleasantly evil so far.


----------



## Skim (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad you like  

It's a bit evil, a bit twisted... and a bit cheesy.


----------



## blamblam (Mar 21, 2007)

Me and my mate have done a new mixtape of mashed-up hip hop, electro, pop and electroclash here:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/la-greve-generale-cheese-on-toast-and-sambuca-mp3.html

Lemme know what you think!

*Tracks:*
Boys Noize – Don't believe the hype (Surkin remix)
MIA – Bird Flu (Crashberlin remix)
Does it offend you, yeah? – We are rockstars (Kissy Sell Out remix)
Sneaky Sound System – UFO (Van She Tech remix)
Klaxons – Golden skans to interzone (So me remix)
Booka Shade – In white rooms
Wale - Good Girl (Tactic remix)
The black ghosts – Face (Switch remix)
Tiga – You gonna want me (Van She Tech remix)
Riot in Belgium – La musique
Sebastien Leger – Bad clock
KHIA vs Kavinsky - My testarossa and my crack (Them Jeans blend)
LCD Soundsystem - North American Scum (Ian St.Laurent's South Philly Scum remix)
datA – J'aime pas l'art
Timbaland - Give it to me (Team 9's Heartshaped remix)
Magik Johnson - Scanning For Viruses (Claude VonStroke's Coffee On Your Motherboard Mix)
Surkin – Radio fireworks
Claude VonStroke - Who's Afraid of Detroit (Tanner Ross remix)
Lady Sovereign - FU2 (Dunproofin Remix)
Spektrum – Kinda new (Dirty south remix)
Daft Punk – Face to face
Guns'n'Bombs - Nothing is Getting Us Anywhere (Acid Girls remix)
Goldfrapp – Number 1 (Steve Angello remix)
Goose – Bring it on (Tronik Youth re-edit)
Mr Oizo – Nazis
All Saints – Chick Fit (Kissy Sell Out remix)
Robbie Williams _[don't worry, he doesn't sing]_ - Lovelight (Soulwax Ravelight Dub)
DJ Orgasmic - Mekon, Yes Yes Y'all (Duke Dumont Remix)
Cut Copy – Hearts on fire
New Order – Blue Monday
Dizzee Rascal – Stand up tall
Depeche Mode – Just can't get enough (Dirty south remix)
Depeche Mode – Just can't get enough


----------



## placid (Mar 23, 2007)

*Podcast 2 / Deep Spacey Techno*

Lush spacey techno. Turned out quite uptempo.

Available here

No need for renaming bobbins anymore, I is on a new server. Right-click to save to disk if required.

For podcast put http://www.acidmixes.com/p_podcasts.xml into your podcast url in itunes or somesuch.

About 150 mb. As per usual i added a couple of slight imperfection to give it more character. Jump in record 2 especially.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2007)

placid said:
			
		

> Lush spacey techno. Turned out quite uptempo.


Hats off, as per usual




man you've got a serious record collection going on there...
..and good one for the new server, that zip thing was a bit annoying ;]

P>S> This link is dead:



			
				placid said:
			
		

> Thought it was about time i did a detroit mix. So here it is.
> 
> here, rename to .mp3 when downloaded please, it is not a zip file


any chance of a repost?


----------



## magneze (Mar 24, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Right, here's a new mix. It's a long one, just over 90m, but I couldn't stop  This one's got lots of dark d'n'b and junglist treats, bookended  with old skool ravey gubbins.
> 
> Do I need to tell you to _enjoy_?
> 
> Fresh Goods


This is great - superb mix. Nicely varied all the way through.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 24, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Right, here's a new mix. It's a long one, just over 90m, but I couldn't stop  This one's got lots of dark d'n'b and junglist treats, bookended  with old skool ravey gubbins.
> 
> Do I need to tell you to _enjoy_?



not at all, one for the decibel breach night time playlist i rekon decibel breach


----------



## placid (Mar 25, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Hats off, as per usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can get it here

http://www.mixdownloads.net/index.php?download=tekno.mp3


----------



## badco (Mar 25, 2007)

Thought i'd share this mix of mineUp north style 

All stuff that is or has been big round Leeds/Manchester etc

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=71F3477F61D9FB18

Track Listing:
01:Gabrielle-We Don't Talk-Cleveland City House Mix
02:Kinane-So Fine-Lisa Marie 'Sequential' Dub
03PD-Sign Your Name
04:One Hit Wonders-Rhthym Code Remix
05:Who Da Funk-The Night-Eric Kupper Remix
06:Mike Di Scala-All Night With You-Club Mix
07:Ben Macklin-Feel Together-Eddie Thoneick Remix
08:Hyper Funk-Don't Wanna Stop
09:iDillon & Dickins-Shake It Like A Jamaican
10:Chock Full Of Nutts-Got To Be Free
11isco Darlings-I Just Wanna Be Lonely-Main Club
12:Bump-I'm Rushin-Dave Spoon Vocal Mix

Enjoy


----------



## Skim (Mar 25, 2007)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> not at all, one for the decibel breach night time playlist i rekon decibel breach



Sure... although I can always make a new one just for Decibel Breach


----------



## Reg in slippers (Apr 5, 2007)

liking to old skoolnessez of your spring mix skim, x


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 7, 2007)

*Vestax Blisters*

Hi All and Happy Easter....

You can find my new mix Vestax Blisters on b00mb0x..

here

It started as a bit of an experiment, you can judge for yourself how it came out....!

Locust, Dreams (’84)
Trente Moller, Nam Nam
Orbital, Dwr Bdr
Future Sound Of London, My Kingdom part 2
Fluke, Atom Bomb
Juno Reactor, Nitrogen Part 1
Cerrone, Receive
Air Liquide, Combat Zone Part 1
Aphex Twin, Green Calx
Smooth as Fuk
Unless w_moon, Dubby Plug
Underworld, Dark and Long
Frequency, Xanadu
Bishop, Pedal bin liner boy melts the bag
Underground Resistance, Thought 2
Etostone, Little Ladies
Uptown Connection, Madness - Bober Mix
Ed Solo & Skool of Thought, Believe in teh Funk
Freeflow45, Low Contour ft Bassomatic, Fascinatin’ Rhythm
Mint Royale, SIngin’ in the Rain
Sabres of Paradise & Donnie Gibson, Beyond Wilmot

e2a - 4 other mixes available from DjTAB.net


----------



## brokenyolk (Apr 16, 2007)

*help!  mixmb prob*

so.......... i used garageband to assemble a lil' compilation mix and added all the fancy markers and picks of sleeves etc. brilliant, i thought!

file is a whopping 104mb, which i can't do much with in terms of putting it up as a podcast or mix..

so i did as the computer suggested, and took it into imovie to compress - which means i have got a tidy 124kb file, but it's a .mov, and doesn't have any of the fancy bits on. i've kind of given up on getting it to work as a podcast, but would like it to be in a format people can use....

if i use imovie to extract the audio, it turns into a big fat file again.

any suggestions? my best idea so far is to stick to cd's


----------



## Skim (Apr 16, 2007)

Reg in slippers said:
			
		

> liking to old skoolnessez of your spring mix skim, x




Put your hands in the air-yaaaaaah! Like you don't care-yaaaah!

Or something like that. Possibly.


----------



## hiccup (Apr 16, 2007)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> so.......... i used garageband to assemble a lil' compilation mix and added all the fancy markers and picks of sleeves etc. brilliant, i thought!
> 
> file is a whopping 104mb, which i can't do much with in terms of putting it up as a podcast or mix..
> 
> ...



I've uploaded bigger mixes, in terms of file size, to podomatic.com. Depending on how long it is, I don't think that's necessarily too big to use as a podcast.


----------



## brokenyolk (Apr 16, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I've uploaded bigger mixes, in terms of file size, to podomatic.com. Depending on how long it is, I don't think that's necessarily too big to use as a podcast.



that is exactly what i need to hear! many thanks  
104mb was too big for .mac and some others.... so off to podomatic i go...


----------



## brokenyolk (Apr 16, 2007)

thankyou hiccup - am very very grateful!

and this is rocksteady!

nothin too fancy - just some nice tunes as a sampler for my new night and radioshow i'm trying to get together.....


----------



## Dubversion (Apr 16, 2007)

ooh, i'm going to join that


----------



## hiccup (Apr 17, 2007)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> thankyou hiccup - am very very grateful!
> 
> and this is rocksteady!
> 
> nothin too fancy - just some nice tunes as a sampler for my new night and radioshow i'm trying to get together.....



Looks cool, will have a listen when I get home


----------



## placid (Apr 20, 2007)

Mix is here

Nice summery housey vibes...

This has completely done my 20gb bandwidth limit so a friend has hosted it for me

Tracks

charles webster - i understand you
jay salino - here is
dubtribe - do it now
instant house - awade
the persuader - from west to south
aqua bassino - deeper
dj profile - simpletone
swayzak - speedboat
schatrax 7
Mathew jonhnson - typerope
Ame strong - Tout est Bleu
Spacetime Continuum - Transient generator
51 Days - Paper Moon
Bruno Huh?
Alexi delano
Minimal Vision - Milky Way
Dano and Joeski - Red melon no.1
U-Roy & François K - Rootsman
Ln's - Good for me, no good for me
DJ Rasoul - True Science
Freerange blue.

recorded in one hit..2 decks etc..
210MB @ 256 kbps


----------



## Apathy (Apr 21, 2007)

One for the summer says I 

Rightio a few pointers and excuses first; this was done around 5AM a while back after a night out... Im pissed and about an hour b4 im recording this mix, i double dropped  

I was more fucked than sliced bread 

been meaning to re-do this mix to get it perfect mix wise and without the silly scrtching efforts to do justice to the (imo) very fine tracklist but TBH i cant be fuckin arsed 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RCWPCUPL

intro
ohio players - funky worm
Eargasmz - like this y'all
beatnuts - watch out now (instr)
funky shell toes - stick em
kenny dope - supa
fearless four - rockin it
Krafty Skillz - supastar
Tha Alkaholiks - Daam 
beatvandals - Money Banger
afrika bambaataa - zulu war chant
de la soul - buddy
crooklyn clan - this dj
mr blennd - Busta Brown 
regal - shook ya mind
crooklyn clan - club headz
EPMD - payback (instr)
ll cool j - the greatest of all time
bomb strikes - See Mice Elf
whistle - Buggin' Much Harder
captain rock - cosmic blast (off electro.6)
brooklyn slumlordz - crowd around
blowfly - blowflys rapp
stezo - bring the horns
eric b and rakim - know you got soul
jewel t - rock nice
scissor cuts - breakology
brooklyn slumlordz - some ol' party shst!!
dj yoda - wheels
cj mackintosh and einstein - tables are turning
trouble funk - pump me up
marc hype and jim dunloop - vintage anthem
maceo and the macks -cross the tracks
jeckal and hyde - genius of rap
a skillz - simple things rmx
london beats vol.1
grandmaster flash - fusion beats vol.2


----------



## top_biller (Apr 22, 2007)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> Here's my latest offering:
> 
> Right click here and save as:
> 
> ...



Downloaded this the other day and really enjoyed it, tight mixing too. That Art of Tones track is quality, have it myself, all about the Llorca mix (I think you use that one).


----------



## Skim (Apr 27, 2007)

*From the vaults: Heavy Cream*

I've put up an old mix on b00mb0x.org, one of my favourites...

Luke Vibert: Gwithian (Planet Mu)
Prefuse 73: I've Said All I Need To Say About Them Intro (Warp)
Funkstörung: Chopping Heads (with Tes) (!K7)
Otto Von Schirach: Boombonic Plague (Schematic)
Bass Kittens: Mfs_Root (14 Remix) (Kracktronik)
Psi Spy Vs Formless: Squirrel (Pyramid Transmissions)
Volsoc : Here Come Volsoc (World Electric) 
I:Gor: 10:48 Done Remix (Detroit Underground)
Modeselektor: New Berlin Loft (Bpitch Control)
Clatterbox: Collison Detection (Z-Bop)
Black Lung: Karmageddon (Ant-Zen)
Drexciya: Hydro Theory (Warp)
AFX: Boxing Day (Rephlex)
Proem: Socially Inept (Merck)
Jacen Solo: Forbidden Medicine (Ai)
Bizz: Circuits: Grace Under Fire (Mille Plateaux)

Download here


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2007)

*Spring Techno 2007*

Techno to put a spring in your step!

   1. DJ Lucca & Chris Cowie - T-Gnosia - Titanium
   2. Collins & Behnam - I Love Italy - Rotation
   3. Darren Kay - Splintered (Ben Sims Remix) - Dolls
   4. Dejan Milicevic - Still Nothing - Relatives
   5. Preach & Anderson Noise - Caipirinha - Noisemusic
   6. Elton D - Bass Boom (Olivier Giacomotto Remix) - Kazoo
   7. Ant & Lenny Dee - Marooned In New York - Maximum Minimum
   8. Pedro Delgardo & Phil Walls - Acid Future - YingYang
   9. Gecko - Monkey Business - Jericho
  10. Olivier Giacomotto & Stephane Signore - Bordeaux By Night - YingYang
  11. Dirty Bass & Antonio Lugo - Souls On Fire - Dirty Bass
  12. Aaron Liberator & Guy AcAffer - Rollercoaster - Superconductor
  13. D.A.V.E. The Drummer & KN - Work The Groove - Apex
  14. D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Hotwax - Infectious

Download (64.3 MB)

Enjoy!


----------



## sir_roughdiamond (May 1, 2007)

Music to fuck to

or music to drive to. 

http://www.zshare.net/download/bboymarcochilloutmix-mp3.html

probably one of the best cds you'll get all year!

Kate Bush, Busta Rhymes, FSOL, Marvin Gaye, Michael Legrand and everything inbetween


----------



## top_biller (May 1, 2007)

Apathy said:
			
		

> One for the summer says I
> 
> Rightio a few pointers and excuses first; this was done around 5AM a while back after a night out... Im pissed and about an hour b4 im recording this mix, i double dropped
> 
> I was more fucked than sliced bread



This is really good, bounced to and from work with this in my ears the other day, nice one Apathy (must have sounded great on two beans).


----------



## Dubversion (May 1, 2007)

since we’re knocking it out on the new PROD site anyway, thought I might as well share the PROD 5th Birthday mix we gave away at the club back in February this year.

So if you go here, you can download the mix along with all the artwork. It’s good fun, I reckon - has some of the intros we use to mark the start of PROD proper each month (till we get busy, Jared and I spin our own stuff, but when you hear the MU-MU you know it’s time for some discocracy).


----------



## London_Calling (May 1, 2007)

Dub - wrong place to ask, sorry; any t-shirts left; size: fat, old bloke (EXL, Large if pushed) ?


----------



## Dubversion (May 1, 2007)

only got male S/M/L i'm afraid 

the large are 'quite' large


----------



## Apathy (May 1, 2007)

top_biller said:
			
		

> This is really good, bounced to and from work with this in my ears the other day, nice one Apathy (must have sounded great on two beans).



aww cheers matey. aye was funky fun as ever Ed up, love going on't decks in a state

>>>>London Beats Vol.2<<<< know anything about this wicked cut-n'paste record top_biller - or HiTech or BB or whoever might know?? I love the record, was just wondering who did it and when etc!?


----------



## Dubversion (May 1, 2007)

*Another One For You..*

Randy & Earl's Honky Tonkin' Mix

tracklisting in the tags, but it's got soul, jazz, gospel, country, rockabilly, ska and the like..


----------



## Apathy (May 2, 2007)

Apathy said:
			
		

> >>>>London Beats Vol.2<<<< know anything about this wicked cut-n'paste record top_biller - or HiTech or BB or whoever might know?? I love the record, was just wondering who did it and when etc!?



answered my own question >> http://www.boomkat.com/item.cfm?id=18374 << all is revealed


----------



## Dubversion (May 2, 2007)

there's a slower, sleepier sunday morning one up now as well

http://www.zshare.net/audio/randy-an...g-mix-mp3.html

which is much more like the stuff we play at the festivals to the comedown kids in the morning


----------



## ska invita (May 3, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Randy & Earl's Honky Tonkin' Mix
> 
> tracklisting in the tags, but it's got soul, jazz, gospel, country, rockabilly, ska and the like..


love it -  
that whisky tune (whisky, on the shelf - your were so quiet there by yourself - things were fine till they took you down - opened you up and passed you round) - is class 

i cant see the tracklisting in tags though? What am I doing wrong?



			
				Dubversion said:
			
		

> there's a slower, sleepier sunday morning one up now as well
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/randy-an...g-mix-mp3.html
> 
> which is much more like the stuff we play at the festivals to the comedown kids in the morning



not working


----------



## topaz (May 5, 2007)

*DJ Topaz  - DiY DiVA* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live on May 04 2007 01:05 CDT - (106.2 MB)



*Load in player* | *Download*

this one's got lots of happy summery bouncey ragga style dnb at the beginning, taking it a little bit harder 3/4 of the way through, and finishing off with a few mellow ones.... quite a few dubplates in there that are worth listening to


----------



## Apathy (May 5, 2007)

*Some acid for ya*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=330IHK8B

DHS-ACIDDUB
METRO LA - GREENLINE
DHS - ACID 3D
NEXUS 21 - CAN U FEEL THE BEAT
DJ WHO - PB4UGO2BED
DUBTRIBE - MOTHER EARTH
DJ TECHNIQUE - MY DEFINITION
METRO LA - TO A NATION ROCKIN
MANTRA - SECOND AGE
DADABLEEP - NIKESHIRTS
ALDO BENDER - ENLIGHTENMENT
TYRONE LATRELLE - THE FEELING
ACID OG'S - SIX MILLION DOLLAR ACID
A JACKIN PHREAK - LOVE BREAK
ACID OG'S - THE FREAK INSIDE
ALTER EGO - ROCKER (WINX ACID INTERPRTATION)
HIGH SCHOOL DROPOUTS - ACID OVER
ALDO BENDER - ACID ENLIGHTENMENT
SNITZER & McCOY - OH MY DARLING I LOVE YOU

Funky screamin, jackin, squelchin, throbbin 303's i hope u like


----------



## placid (May 9, 2007)

*Detroit Luv*

Mix is here

Tracks

Jill Scott - SLowly Surely - TP remix
Moodyman - Black Mahogany
Kenny Dixon Jr.  - Should've Known
3 Chairs  - Three Chairs 2
T.O.M. Project  - Renaissance
DJ Genesis  / Omar-S  - Tribute To Betty "Tonight" / U
Roberta Sweed - Runaway
Convextion - miranda
Moodymann - I cant kick this morning when it hits
Rick Wilhite - Godson ep
Jerry the cat - SS24
Moodyman - LT2
KDj 14
Moodymann - Sweet yesterday
The Detox EP
Andre Lodeman - E movement
Godson - Soul Edge 2
Theo Parrish - Solitary Flight
3 chairs - Blackbone Waltz
Octave one - epilogue

For podcast put http://www.acidmixes.com/p_podcasts.xml into your podcast url in itunes or somesuch.

Enjoy

P

ps  Enjoyed yo mix above Apathy  nice one...


----------



## Dubversion (May 9, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> not working



hmm - i'll check that out..


----------



## London_Calling (May 9, 2007)

This could keep you interested for a while:   Essential Mixes - 'fasunds of 'em, Sah - going right back to the early 90s.


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

niksativa said:
			
		

> love it -
> that whisky tune (whisky, on the shelf - your were so quiet there by yourself - things were fine till they took you down - opened you up and passed you round) - is class
> 
> i cant see the tracklisting in tags though? What am I doing wrong?
> ...



link should be fixed now - http://www.zshare.net/audio/randy-and-earls-sunday-morning-mix-mp3-mxj.html


----------



## Dr J (May 10, 2007)

DJ mixes are execrable.


----------



## electroplated (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> DJ mixes are execrable.



excuse me whilst I check what you mean...

execrable \EK-sih-kruh-buhl\, adjective:
1. Deserving to be execrated; detestable; abominable.
2. Extremely bad; of very poor quality; very inferior.

erm. no they're not - this is one of the biggest, longest running threads on this forum for good reason, and they are most certainly not all shit, so what's your point again?


----------



## electroplated (May 10, 2007)

dp


----------



## Dr J (May 10, 2007)

electroplated said:
			
		

> excuse me whilst I check what you mean...
> 
> execrable \EK-sih-kruh-buhl\, adjective:
> 1. Deserving to be execrated; detestable; abominable.
> ...



Yeah. _Argumentum ad populum_, and I wager that none of you know much about music.


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> Yeah. _Argumentum ad populum_, and I wager that none of you know much about music.




None of us know much about music?

Fuck me, but you're a self-regarding twat aren't you?


----------



## electroplated (May 10, 2007)

is this the shittest troll ever? 

is your Latin better than my mixing?


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

yeh, lacks much substance or style, really.


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

it seems he's being similarly pompous on some other threads too. yawn


----------



## electroplated (May 10, 2007)

perhaps i should have said 'pessimus troll umquam' ?


----------



## Skim (May 10, 2007)

I had no idea Brian Sewell posted on Urban


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> DJ mixes are execrable.


Beethoven is the worst 'musician' ever.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> Yeah. _Argumentum ad populum_, and I wager that none of you know much about music.


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> I had no idea Brian Sewell posted on Urban




Ah, Brian's cool. Course he has some fairly absurd opinions, but he delivers them with so much charm and conviction i can't help but love him.

None of these things applies, sadly, to Dr J


----------



## brokenyolk (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> DJ mixes are execrable.



what? all of them in the world, or just these ones?

i presume you mean all of them, which strikes me as quite an odd thing to suggest. The quality of individual mixes may vary according to the selections and arrangements.....


----------



## Skim (May 10, 2007)

Ok, I'll leave Brian out of this.

But anyway, pomposity. Dr J seems awfully familiar


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

doesn't he just?


----------



## Dr J (May 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Beethoven is the worst 'musician' ever.




LOL

And yes. Everyone who dislikes your music must be pompous.


----------



## electroplated (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> And yes. Everyone who dislikes your music must be pompous.



And what exactly would 'their' or my music be then? Do we _all_ listen to the same record and post up the same mix featuring only one record or type of music over and over again? 

Is that why this thread has had over 40,000 views?

Who are you and why are you on this thread anyway?


----------



## brokenyolk (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> And yes. Everyone who dislikes your music must be pompous.



which music belongs to mr. dub then? would that be all blues reggae soul indie hip-hop blingpop wonkwonk barmstep, or just his copy of lolly's 'i love my radio'.


----------



## Skim (May 10, 2007)

So are you going to post up a mix, Dr J? No one's ever done baroque-step before. Come on, don't be shy


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> And yes. Everyone who dislikes your music must be pompous.




what tremendous debating skills you have


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> Yeah. _Argumentum ad populum_, and I wager that none of you know much about music.



come on then chum, what do YOU know that you can share with us?
you know share, like the good dj posters do here with their mixes, some of which i've played at least 50 times.
please enlighten us as to what is 'good' music

some of the mixes and selections on here are TOP DRAWER mate and i've even rocked a few gatherings by just putting a few random urb mixes on in a row in winamp.
my only complaint is that they tend to be sooo good that i neglect doing my own mixes.
and as i forgot to say, plenty of quality from the last few pages, big up ya chests urb dj's who go to the effort of sharing ya skills  
peas n chips


----------



## Dubversion (May 10, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> please enlighten us as to what is 'good' music



i think the good doctor is trying to assert some sort of intellectual or cultural superiority by privileging 'proper' music (presumably classical) over that silly noisy pop music stuff.


----------



## ddraig (May 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> i think the good doctor is trying to assert some sort of intellectual or cultural superiority by privileging 'proper' music (presumably classical) over that silly noisy pop music stuff.



oh one of _them_! shouldv'e clocked it


----------



## Dj TAB (May 11, 2007)

*StumbleWorthy Mix*






Download

It's over 90 Minutes long, and is a bit of a bumble through some tunes by tendril & Dj TAB -We've no tracklisting right now, but stick it on - there's bound to be something on there you like...

Our first Sunday Social is coming up, check out http://www.stumbleworthy.net  for all the details... or there's a seperate thread going on right NOW in Music, clubs & festies...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 12, 2007)

London_Calling said:
			
		

> This could keep you interested for a while:   Essential Mixes - 'fasunds of 'em, Sah - going right back to the early 90s.



Some nice stuff there. The Jim Masters 90s techno mix is brilliant. Cheers. 


(Techno was better about ten years ago wan't it. )


----------



## Apathy (May 12, 2007)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Some nice stuff there. The Jim Masters 90s techno mix is brilliant. Cheers.
> 
> 
> (Techno was better about ten years ago wan't it. )



wicked ain't it, was listening to that a lot last year Thanks Placid for the comments about my mix


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2007)

He's not an Urbanite, but several Urbanites know him, so here's a Surgeon mix that anyone who's interested in electronic music should listen to:
Surgeon - For Dog Ears Only - fuckin ace!
Tracklisting:
Ed Chamberlin — Trapese 
Go Hiyama — Unreleased 
Scion — Emerge (BMB remix2) 
Anstam — Aeto_b 
DJ Hell — Totmacher 
Add Noise — Handwerk 
Basic Channel — Enforcement (Mills mix) 
Inigo Kennedy — Aching To Get Beneath 
Kraddy — New World Empire (DiskChordians remix) 
Radial — Premium 
Oscar Mulero — Baskerbill's Dog (Regis remix) 
Blackham — The Crusade 
Warlock — TV controls your mind 
Ed Chamberlin — Resistant 
ScanOne — Trotter 
Surgeon — Floorshow 1.1 
Makaton — 41_43 
Inigo Kennedy — Kaleidoscope 
Jeff Mills —Humana 
Monolake — Alaska (Substance remix2) 
The DiskChordians — M-329 Class A 
Ed Chamberlin — Charley 
Go Hiyama — LisB 
Anstam — Aeto_a 
Ed Chamberlin — Does Ape 
Joey Beltram — Drome 

http://www.spannered.org/radio/1156/


----------



## top_biller (May 12, 2007)

Dr J said:
			
		

> DJ mixes are execrable.



Yeh, I know he's long gone but what a twat eh?

He's inspired me to do another mix to put up though, just on the off chance it'll annoy him.

Here's a link to an old hip hop one, been up here before but still, just to keep him busy:

http://www.mixdepot.net/OneTime/TheUpNorthTrip

Tracklist:

*Intro
Infinite Potential - I Excel
Kamanchi Sly - The Catalyst
Gang Starr - Full Clip
Unknown Bootleg
Das EFX - Real Hip Hop
Dead Prez - Hip Hop
Black Moon - Who Got The Props
Master Ace & Biz Markie - Me & The Biz
Masta Ace - Born To Roll
Lords Of Rap - MC Average
Busta Rhymes - Pass The Courvoisier
Ice Cube - You Can Do It
Nextmen Feat. Rodney P, Dynamite MC & Cutty Ranks - Firewalking
Dave Clarke feat. Mr Lif - Blue On Blue
The Roots - Don't Say Nothin'
Rahzel - All I Know
Kamanchi Sly - Lets Stay Together
Aceylone - Gimme Five Feet
The Planets - Essence
A Tribe Called Quest - The Hop
A-Team - We Like Breakbeats
N.O.R.E - Superthug
Funkmaster Flex feat. Nine Double M - 6 Million Ways To Die
Brand Nubian - Punks Jump Up To Get Beat Down
Souls Of Mischief - 93 Til Infinity
*

Tracks 24 and 25 dedicated to the Dr.


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (May 13, 2007)

My latest,

1. DEPECHE MODE - Behind The Wheel (Prydz Mix)
2. SEB LEGER & CHRIS LAKE - Stripped Flower
3. DAVID VENDETTA - Love To Love You (Yann Kriss Remix)
4. ARNO COST & ARIAS - Magenta (Original Mix)
5.SPIRIT CATCHER - Harmonize (12 inch mix)
6. AXWELL, INGROSSO,ANGELLO & LAIDBACK LUKE - Get Dumb (Daft Rework)
7. CLIMAXX & COOPER - Dance Maniac (Disco electro Bootie Mix)
8. NITZER EBB - Control I'm Here (Dubfire Remix)
9. SEBROF DAVID - Stop Gap
10. MR MAYAGI - Fancy Pants
11. D.O.N.S. - Big Fun (Old School Revival Remix)
12. TOM NOVY - My House (Tom Novy's Big Bass Edit)


www.mixdepot.net/DanielRobertson

Hope you like.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 14, 2007)

Here's a lil' mix of punky/post-punky/Garage-Rocky stuff I did a little while ago. Tis a bit rough aorund the edges but that's just my style so get used to it! 

http://slight.overtops.org/mp3/The_Reverend_M_Indie_A_GoGo_Mix.mp3 

The Reverend M 'Post-Punk A Go-Go Mix' 

Ulysses 31 Theme 
Plastic Bertrand – Ca Plane Pour Moi 
Siouxsie Sioux & The Banshees – 20th Century Boy (T-Rex cover) 
Grinderman – No Pussy Blues 
PJ Harvey – 50Ft Queenie 
UNKLE Ft. Josh Homme – Safe in Mind (Chris Goss Mix) 
Chicks on Speed – Wordy Rappinghood (Tom Tom Club cover) 
The Gossip – Standing In The Way of Control (Le Tigre Remix) 
CSS – Let’s Make Love (and Listen Death From Above) 
Death From Above 1979 – Romantic Rights (Phones Mix) 
Polysics – My Sharona (The Knack cover) 
Devo – Come Back Jonee 
Clor – Love + Pain 
Shitdisco – Disco Blood (Clor Remix) 
Supersystem – Born Into the World 
R.E.M. – It’s the End of the World as We Know It (and I Feel Fine)


----------



## hiccup (May 16, 2007)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Yeh, I know he's long gone but what a twat eh?
> 
> He's inspired me to do another mix to put up though, just on the off chance it'll annoy him.
> 
> ...



Yay, Infinite Potential! I know that there Amber MC, he's a top bloke.


----------



## Chemical needs (May 17, 2007)

Breakbeat:

The Orb vs. Yasi - Little Fluffy Clouds
Youthful Implants - Thinking of you
Matthew Curry vs. Stephen Cole - Hotwired
Hyper - Antmusic (Hyper's Club remix)
Dave Spoone - At Night (Breaks remix)
Plump DJ's - Mad Cow
Rennie Pilgrim - Eraser EP
Baobinga & ID - Good Thang
Quest - Make It Real
Boogie Army - Das Tier (Malente remix)
Agent K - Montego (Deepcut remix)(Vb edit)
Takomo - New Species 
Quick & Smart Whacksel - vartarzt


Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?ct0m2ncglzn


----------



## top_biller (May 17, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Yay, Infinite Potential! I know that there Amber MC, he's a top bloke.



Really? I checked out his Myspace page the other day, says he's in Fiji or somewhere.

He's a wicked MC, you can tell him that from me when you see him. The EP that track is off is really good.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> He's not an Urbanite, but several Urbanites know him, so here's a Surgeon mix that anyone who's interested in electronic music should listen to:
> Surgeon - For Dog Ears Only - fuckin ace!
> 
> http://www.spannered.org/radio/1156/


That's really good.


----------



## hiccup (May 17, 2007)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Really? I checked out his Myspace page the other day, says he's in Fiji or somewhere.
> 
> He's a wicked MC, you can tell him that from me when you see him. The EP that track is off is really good.



Didn't know he was abroad, but I'll tell him if I see him. They've got a new album out, I've not heard much of it yet though.


----------



## themonkeyman (May 22, 2007)

*Illicit Audio Live Junk Southampton - Lofty & Mike Mackeeg (19/05/07)*

Sorry no tracklisting for this as this was recorded from our live set at Junk in Southampton at the weekend.

If you wanna know more details about the night itself send me a private message.

*Illicit Audio Junk Set from 19/05/07 now available on Junk Radio - *

http://www.junkclub.com/radioplayer/radio.html

*Set time: *

00:00 - 45:00 - Mike Mackeeg 
45:00 - 90:00 - Lofty 
90:00 - 176:00 - Mike Mackeeg b2b Lofty 

No tracklisting currently available, but its *tech house and techno* all the way.

Some of the tunes I remember we played:

Oxia - Another Man
Chemical Brothers - Secret Battle Weapons 8
X-Press 2 - Smoke Machine
The Knife - Pass It On
Nathan Fake - Out House
Sander Kleinenberg - My Lexicon

And a few others, enjoy, and feedback most welcome


----------



## Skim (May 22, 2007)

*Cheerleader Anthems mix*

Bit of a funny one, this, now I listen back to it. A kind of techno/breakstep affair that goes off on a tangent at the end with bootylicious party tunes  

I don't know if it's one of my favourite mixes, but I'm putting it up anyway...

Download here

DJ Sarah Wilson: It’s the End of the (Pop) World As We Know It (Wrong Music)
Hawerchuk: Four Messengers (Planet Mu) 
Digital Filth & Will Bailey: Krusher (Krush)
EDUK/Deize Tigrona: Sex-0-Matic (solid groove mix) (Man)
Troy Geary: Third Stage (Broklyn Beats)
Mark Knight and Dave Spoon: Sylo (Toolroom) 
Si Begg: Hard Like Funk ft Epcot Pete Fucking Tong (Noodles)
Quest: Sedated (Si Begg remix) (Cyberfunk)
Takomo: 3.14159 (Viral Breaks)
Al Tourettes: Bodies Collide (Kracktronik)
Mark Ashken: Roots Dyed Dark (Skream remix) (Leftroom)
Lief Ryan: Macaroni & Cheese (Growth)
Various Production: I’m Really Hot (Various Production)
Run Jeremy: Windowlicker (XXX lick) (white)
Phon.o feat Tintinimpin’ Tintin (Detroit Underground)
Tittsworth: In Yo Face (T&A)
Bullets 4 Brunch: Party Crashers Unite (Tiger Bass)


----------



## ringo (May 22, 2007)

Dunno if this is the right place for it, but I'm doing an hour of mainly roots selections tonight from 8pm -9pm on http://www.purple-radio.co.uk/
As a guest of and followed by my mate Andrea's mix of reggae, mashups and dumb'n'bass.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 24, 2007)

Recorded this mix of reggae, funk, soul, dubstep and ragga-jungle yesterday ... a few cock ups but overall not bad - have a listen!  

http://slight.overtops.org/mp3/Mash Up Da Place Mix.mp3 

The Reverend M 'Mash Up Da Place Mix'

Frankie Paul - Pass the Tushungpeng 
Narda Rank - Skin Out 
The Paragons Ft. Vegas, Rayvon, U Roy & Channel Live - Wear You to the Ball 
Harry J Allstars - Liquidator (Hex Hop Mix) 
Barrington Levy - Under Mi Sensi (Bombs Mix) 
Pigmeat Markham - Here Comes The Judge 
The Boogoos - Bubbles (Pt. 1) 
The Apples - Attention! 
Easylifenatural Ft. Erik Sumo - Grasshopper (Nostalgia 77 Remix) 
Lefties Soul Connection - Organ Donor (DJ Shadow cover) 
Aretha Franklin - The House That Jack Built (A Cracker Edit) 
Ad Libs - The Boy From New York City 
Gloria Jones - Tainted Love 
Noisybunch - Clapping Dude Song 
Cutty Ranks, Lady Saw, Reel 2 Reel & Friends - Big Chief Longhair (Grubby Roc Remix) 
Mr Benn Ft. Blackout JA - Trubble 
Mad Cobra - Mr. Hardcore 
Barrington Levy - Under Mi Sensi (Dubstep white label) 
Skream Ft. Warrior Queen - Check It 
Krinjah - Big Bad & Heavy 
Conquering Lion - Code Red (94 Remix)


----------



## Skim (May 25, 2007)

This is a very nice start to the day, Rev M


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 25, 2007)

Why thank you


----------



## SubZeroCat (May 25, 2007)

I got the email, I'm gonna listen to it tonight, loud 

and I will let you know what I think of it!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 25, 2007)




----------



## tastebud (May 25, 2007)

yup, i'm listening to it now rev, it's very


----------



## pootle (May 25, 2007)

I iz teh lazy flump so can someone point me in the direction of something bass-y or grime-y or something that's going to make by bottom go wind-y (as in rotating, rather than whiffy!)

I've hearted biotec's stuff in the past..so something along those lines would be good! 

alternatively, I could do it myself eh, but all suggestions gratefully received!

*e2a* woo hoo! there's a new Skim mix for me to enjoy, and Reverend M's effort looks pretty tasty too. At ease everyone, I'm sorted for a bit


----------



## topaz (May 28, 2007)

www.dnbradio.com/podcast

bit of a harder one from me if anybody wants it...

B524673 ?
Naphter – soundclash
Camoflage 8
Baron vs friction – butt ugly martians
Dom & roland – dance all night (calyx rmx)
Fresh/pendulum – Kingston vampires
Defiant – weekends
Dilly’s soc it to me rmx
Bens original sleepless
Future prophecies – dreadlocks lol
One of freshes one – living daylights I think
Cymbalism one – no idea can hardly read the numbers on the record, clue?
Timeless one – from the lp
Basswerk 21
Dj spyder – make some noise
Blame – red alert
Teebee/future proph – let the bass kick
Temper d/k fire – damn hoover (one of my all time fave tunes)
Psidream & pacific – afterburner
Some noisia one
Amit – gatecrasher
Black sun empire one
Some calyx one off the wasteground ep
High contrast – when the lights go down


----------



## killer b (May 29, 2007)

not a mix exactly, but you can download my radio show from here: http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/

the tracklist: 
Bettye Lavette & Hank Ballard: Lets Go, Lets Go, Lets Go

Pigmeat Markham: Here Come the Judge

The Chubokos: House of the Rising Funk

Colourbox: You Keep Me Hanging On

The Fall: Popcorn Double Feature

War: Youngblood (Livin’ in the Street)

Beachboys: Here Comes the Night

Dennis Brown: Money In My Pocket

Asha Bhosle: Yeh Mera Dil Yaar Ka Diwana

John Cale: Graham Greene

Nora Dean: Night Food Reggae

Coati Mundi: Me No Pop I


----------



## Dubversion (May 29, 2007)

great selection


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2007)

Do you speak?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2007)

BTW, I think you guys should check this out:
http://www.learningfunnel.com/


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2007)

MIXTAPE: Sun, Moon & Stars



> Tracklisting
> 1. Zion Train - Crown of Thorns
> 2. DJ Zinc - Unknown
> 3. John B - Unknown
> ...



http://tinyurl.com/23jfz9


----------



## killer b (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Do you speak?


yeah... not too much though.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 31, 2007)

More mixes than you can shake a stick at here: http://linkset.blogspot.com/


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2007)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> More mixes than you can shake a stick at here: http://linkset.blogspot.com/


All d n b though


----------



## ska invita (Jun 3, 2007)

As the heat sets in...  



> MIXTAPE: *Cookie Bliss/Hottest Day of the Year Mix*
> Tracklisting
> 1. Loco Dice - Minia Brasiliera
> 2. Maxence Syric -Sueno Latino
> ...



...there a little meditarranean/latin american/carribean/US thread to this mix


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2007)

http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/

there's a new episode of my radio show up, if anyone wants to check it out. 

Kool & The Gang – Open Sesame
Tumor Circus – Take Me Back or I’ll Drown Our Dog
Public Image Ltd – Memories
Redds & the Boys – Movin’ and Groovin’.
Unit 2 – Sunshine
Underground Resistance – Back Road to Nirvana
Isaac Hayes Movement – Disco Connection
Silicon Chip – Future Music
Monie Love – I Can Do This
Psychic TV – OV Power
Lionel Richie – All Night Long


----------



## Skim (Jun 4, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> Lionel Richie – All Night Long



It's taken me about two decades to admit it, but this is a belter


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2007)

you are correct. all his other solo stuff is dogshite, like...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2007)

Is sure is!
There are two records that all DJs should have in their box - All Night Long is one of them (preferably the 12" mix with the extended breakdown on it). The other is Les Rita Mitsouko's Marcia Baila.
Each one guarantees dancing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> you are correct. all his other solo stuff is dogshite, like...


Hello?


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2007)

oooh, i picked up a copy of 'silver lady' yesterday orang... it may get an airing next week.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> Tumor Circus – Take Me Back or I’ll Drown Our Dog


this sounds to good to be true - my curiosity is running wild



			
				killer b said:
			
		

> Lionel Richie – All Night Long


...comparable to Michael Jackson "Wanna be starting something". 
If you want more credible 70s and 80s pop-groovers listen to Heart FM, which to be fair to them pulls out some chooons on a regular basis.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> oooh, i picked up a copy of 'silver lady' yesterday orang... it may get an airing next week.


Excellent!


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is sure is!
> There are two records that all DJs should have in their box - All Night Long is one of them (preferably the 12" mix with the extended breakdown on it). The other is Les Rita Mitsouko's Marcia Baila.
> Each one guarantees dancing.


hmm I've managed so far without either...


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2007)

chemical needs i is liking your mix btw, though you appear to be playing a couple of tunes I've lost... 

*eyes chemical needs suspiciously*


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 5, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> hmm I've managed so far without either...



but how? how? no all night long? do you even own a record player? are you a troll? 

is the second one just OU's mispronunciation of viva espagna?


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 5, 2007)

the thing is, is that i've started to like dancing on the ceiling too.....


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 5, 2007)

and hello......


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2007)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> is the second one just OU's mispronunciation of viva espagna?


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

>




my gosh, that is amazing. everything about them and the video is so so pop-perfect.

while that tune is somewhere in my subconcious it's wonders had slipped by me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 5, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/
> 
> there's a new episode of my radio show up, if anyone wants to check it out.
> 
> ...



Underground Resistance and Lionel Ritchie on the same mix...boy timez has changed since I was a yoot...


----------



## free spirit (Jun 5, 2007)

brokenyolk said:
			
		

> but how? how? no all night long? do you even own a record player? are you a troll?
> 
> is the second one just OU's mispronunciation of viva espagna?


i ain't no wedding dj  

how the fuck all night long's supposed to fit into a storming breaks / techno set I don't know, other than potentially as a last tune of the night if i really wanted to stop people doing the one more tune thingy

each to their own and all, and i can see it working in one of my 'silly' house party sets / back to mine sessions but i'd get lynched if i played it at one of our proper nights.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2007)

A breaks/techno set sounds awful - I would rather hear a silly house party set - breaks has no place in a techno set! 
But yeah, I wouldn't expect to hear All Night Long at a techno club, but I was referring to party DJs, not po-faced club DJs


----------



## bmd (Jun 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is sure is!
> There are two records that all DJs should have in their box - All Night Long is one of them (preferably the 12" mix with the extended breakdown on it). The other is Les Rita Mitsouko's Marcia Baila.
> Each one guarantees dancing.



You forgot Fresh by Kool and the Gang.


----------



## brokenyolk (Jun 6, 2007)

free spirit said:
			
		

> i ain't no wedding dj



oh yes you are   s'just a breaks techno wedding and your come on eileen is just some old richie hawtin track

i was joking btw  

btw i've played all night long at evil gabba hardcore sessions, so you have no excuses i reckon.....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 6, 2007)

great bongo player in that Rita M vid.  

my last Decibel Breach mix of the season starts about 5mins in dbreach 2_6_07
 

includes>  puccini, kovert, dj scud, dj floorclearer, elemental, cardopusher, dr bastardo, wrongspeed, electric kettle,  and load of stuff at the 'wrongspeed.'


----------



## lunatrick (Jun 6, 2007)

Bit lighter than the stuff I normally play, more on a minimal tech-house tip...

Clicky Clicky 

tracklist :-

Bushwacka - Beastman (Olmeto)
Bushwacka - Another Chance (Olmeto)
Bushwackq - Another Chance - 2nd copy
Adam Proll - Adamantido (Cocoon)
Extrawelt - 8000 (Traum)
Ost & Kjex - The Roquefort files (Par)
Salvatore Freda & Massimo Stefanelli - Endless Ride (Trapez)
Extrawelt & Morelle - Schmedding (Traum)
Extrawelt - Dich Doch (Jeff Samuel RMX) - (Traum)
Sierra Sam - Monolith (UMF)
Christian Fischer - Stay In Peace - (Abyss)

1:04 128bit rate mp3..(would have done it higer - but there's a limit on the file size..)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 6, 2007)

lunatrick said:
			
		

> 1:04 128bit rate mp3..(would have done it higer - but there's a limit on the file size..)


Ive started using this for uploads: http://files-upload.com/  300 MB per file, plus as long as one person uploads it it doesnt get wiped after a month - I think. Also lets you know how many have downloaded, without having to be signed up.

P.S. NIce show  killer b, that Kool and the Gang track was a revelation to me - inspired me to go diggin around for more album tracks of both them and Earth WInd and Fire - both huge bands in their day who tend to get reduced to a few of their naffer singles.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 8, 2007)

A DnB Mix from a little while ago - thought Id dig it out and upload - mixing up some tougher, but mainly soulful tunes



> *MIXTAPE: I wana tell u a story (warehouse days of glory)...*
> 
> 1. Warehouse days of glory - Influx Datum
> 2. Speedball - Bad Company
> ...


get it here:
http://tinyurl.com/23jfz9
256k mp3s


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 11, 2007)

For your listening pleasure here's a lil' mix I did for/at a friend's wedding reception a few weeks ago - planned and recorded it before hand so that I could give it to them at the end of the night as an extra gift   

Enjoy ...


The Reverend M - Once Upon A Beyond Fathomability Wedding Mix

East of Eden - Jig-A-Jag
The Spencer Davis Group - I'm A Man
Tommy James and the Shondells - I Think We're Alone Now
The Trashmen - Surfin' Bird
Animal from The Muppets - Wipeout
Jackie Wilson - (Your Love Keeps Lifting Me) Higher and Higher
Sam & Dave - Soul Sister Brown Sugar
Gloria Jones - Tainted Love
Noiseybunch - Clapping Dude Song
The Apples - Attention!
Library Vultures - Ronnie's Groove
Rose Royce - Is It Love You're After
Chic - Le Freak
Bollywood Freaks - Don't Stop Til You Get To Bollywood
Desmond Dekker - Israelites (Ska version)
The Selector - On My Radio
Madness - Baggy Trousers
The Mad Stuntman - I Like To Move It (Ska mash-up)
Vybz Cartel vs. Vanilla Ice
Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance


http://slight.overtops.org/mp3/TheRevM_OnceUponABeyondFathomabilityWedding.mp3


----------



## Skim (Jun 11, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance



*unsubscribes from thread*

 








Actually I'd probably dance to it if you gave me enough Bacardi Breezers


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 11, 2007)

It was a wedding!


----------



## Skim (Jun 11, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> It was a wedding!



Yeah, that's what they all say... 

Looks like quite a fun set, I'll download it later


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 11, 2007)

We're *all *about the fun at Beyond Fathomability Towers


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 11, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> For your listening pleasure here's a lil' mix I did for/at a friend's wedding reception a few weeks ago - planned and recorded it before hand so that I could give it to them at the end of the night as an extra gift
> 
> Enjoy ...
> 
> ...


Listening to this now and it's cheering me up!


----------



## tastebud (Jun 11, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> planned and recorded it before hand so that I could give it to them at the end of the night as an extra gift


you're sweet rev


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 11, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Listening to this now and it's cheering me up!



Excellent  There's a few f*ck ups but it wouldn't be BF related if there wasn't!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 11, 2007)

tastebud said:
			
		

> you're sweet rev



Why thank you


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2007)

Vybz Cartel vs. Vanilla Ice? - I feel like a fly drawn towards a candle


----------



## placid (Jun 13, 2007)

*Dubstep -> Techno mix*

Mix is here
Right click to save to disk if needed

Rekkids

Skream - Welcome to the Future - Tempa
Benga - Wobblers (?) - Big Apple
Digital Mystikz - Stuck - DMZ
SKream - Blipstream - Tempa
Kromester - Kromester ep - Fantastic 3
One Step - war001
Hijak - Babylon Timewarp - Deep Medi
Digital Mystikz - Ancient Memories - DMZ
Bob Marley - War - War001
Coki - Shattered - Tempa
Tubby - Tigerstyle - white
FFD - Cay's Crays - Soul Jazz
Kromester - Surgey - Deep Medi
Loefah / Skream - Fearless
DeepChord  Presents : Echospace Coldest season pt 3
M 4.5
Deepart - Picture 1
Fugue - Contrapoint  - Likemind
Jay Salino  - Here Is - Statra
Pelon - No stunts
B12 - Magnetic GLitch - B12
SUbstance / Vainquer - Immersion
Likethemes - Likemind
Ame - Basic Track - Innervisions
Detroit Escalator Company, The  - Blue Science / Between Dubnotes

The usual 2 desks , one hit gubbins

at 256 kbps - Roughly 2 hours - 215MB.

Enjoy

p


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2007)

last week's radio show:

http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/

meco - star wars main theme
asha bhosle, latta mangeshkar & mahendra kapoor - pyar zindagi hai
crown heights affair - far out
the stylistics - keeping my fingers crossed
perry haines - what's funk
hot streak - body work
whodini - rap machine
rolling stones - undercover of the night (dub mix)
the tubes - white punks on dope
marshall jefferson - move your body (the house music anthem)


----------



## Dan U (Jun 14, 2007)

Jackin House mix i did tonight

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UCYVMWNG

Johhny Fiasco - Elementary 101
Joey Youngman - Lunker of the lake
Mario Fabriani - The Groove Bug
Mario Fabriani - Things to do
Joey Youngman - One Thousand Words
Mario Fabriani - What You Need
Sound Navigators - System Sprain
The Sound Republic - Pimp
Troydon - Shake that groove thing (TSR's white ninja remix)
The Sound Republic - Ill at ease
Lamanex - Sweet Pheasant


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Recorded this mix of reggae, funk, soul, dubstep and ragga-jungle yesterday ... a few cock ups but overall not bad - have a listen!
> 
> http://slight.overtops.org/mp3/Mash Up Da Place Mix.mp3
> 
> ...


really LOVING this tonight


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jun 16, 2007)

Why thank you


----------



## blamblam (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's the live set me and my mate gav did at the Rocklands Party last month:

http://www.zshare.net/audio/la-greve-generale-rave-or-die-live-mix-mp3.html



> *Track list*
> Dead Prez – It's bigger than hip hop /
> Godspeed you! Black Emperor – Lift your skinny fists like antennas to heaven /
> Klaxons – Atlantis to interzone /
> ...


----------



## Dj TAB (Jun 25, 2007)

Here

The images are within limits, I did resize them, and compress them -honest guv!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 25, 2007)

They're still pretty big though tbh


----------



## Dj TAB (Jun 25, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> They're still pretty big though tbh



..my thoughts entirely but at least you'll get a nice looking cd cover....


----------



## andrewdroid (Jun 28, 2007)

Dj Tab 
Site Temporarily Unavailable
We apologize for the inconvenience. Please contact the webmaster/ tech support immediately to have them rectify this.

error id: "bad_httpd_conf" 

sort it out


----------



## Dj TAB (Jun 28, 2007)

andrewdroid said:
			
		

> Dj Tab
> Site Temporarily Unavailable
> We apologize for the inconvenience. Please contact the webmaster/ tech support immediately to have them rectify this.
> 
> ...



..well seems to be up and running again now...?
:-( confused

p'raps fasthosts are having a bad day... Anyhoo April Fools is hosted on B00mb0x at the mo only....


----------



## blamblam (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's mine and gav's newest mixtape

http://www.zshare.net/audio/2267818d82fd7e/





*Track list*
La Grève Générale Intro
Daft Punk – Oh yeah
Bloody Beetroots – Ezekiel eats red hoodie
The Whip – Trash
Thomas Bangalter – Spinal scratch
Wale - Good Girls (Tactic Remix)
Vyle – Electronic chateau do your thing
Battles – Tras 3
The Presets – I go hard, I go home
Azzido da Bass – Lonely by your side
Busta Rhymes – Dangerous
Curses! – Hungry 4 love
Muscles – Ice cream
New Young Pony Club – Ice cream (Three Bang Gang Deejays remix)
The Futureheads – Hounds of love (LGG Edit)
Blonde Redhead – Water
The Black Ghosts – Anyway you choose to give it (Fake Blood mix)
Nil – Comme un printemps
Joe Medium – Throw some disco
Eels – The sound of fear
Gorillaz – Feel good inc (Evil Nine remix)
Larry Tee ft. Princess Superstar – Work it out (Herve goes low remix)
Cassius – Toop toop
The Black Ghosts – Anyway you choose to give it (Boy 8-bit remix)
Club Action – Chris Bagraiders sailing to Baltimore edit
Timbaland – Give it to me (Sta Free mix)
English people will know this one…
RJD2 – Sweet Piece (Cadence Weapon's ladykiller remix)
Labtekwon - Sex Machine
The Killers – Mr Brightside (Thin White Duke remix)
Beastie Boys – Intergalactic
Zebo – We Likes
LCD Soundsystem – Tribulations (Lindstrom remix)
Buffalo Springfield – For what its worth
Does It Offend You Yeah? – Battle Royale
Deichkind – 17 Limit
DJ Gero – Kryptonite (remix)
MBG and SDS – New jack (Steve Angello remix)
Art Brut - Formed a band
Klaxons – Gravity's rainbow (Soulwax remix)

enjoy!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 8, 2007)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> ..well seems to be up and running again now...?
> :-( confused
> 
> p'raps fasthosts are having a bad day... Anyhoo April Fools is hosted on B00mb0x at the mo only....



"Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /Dj_TAB_April_fools.mp3 on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. "

No good!


----------



## placid (Jul 11, 2007)

*Jack the House*

Thought it was about time I did an oldie mix.

Click on mixes section at Acid-house.net

MDlll - Going Nowhere - Underground
Slickmaster Rick - Halloween House - White
Phuture - Spank Spank - Trax
Mr FIngers - High Noon - Alleviated
Loosefingers - what is House - Alleviated
Mark Imperial - She Ain't Nuttin But a Hoe - House Nation
Liddel Townsell - Jack The House - Trax
Farley Jackmaster Funk - Farley Knows House - Trax
Armando - Don't take it - Lets Pet Puppies
Derrick Carter - Shock Terapy - Exploding Plastic
Reggie R - Get up - Real HOuse
Liz Torres - What You Make Me Feel (club mix) - Jack Trax
Risqué Rhythm Team  - More Than Just A Dance - Chicago Connection
Phortune - Jiggerwatts - Public
Gherkin Jerks - Sympte Suite-Don't Dis The Beat - Gherkin
Phuture - The Creator - Jack Trax
Phuture - slam Dance

nothing amazingly new in there but my masterplan when 2 records fit together nicely bears fruit on a couple of mixes. 

Hope you enjoy

Recorded in one hit, compressed at 256kbps.  About 75 minutes.

P


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 16, 2007)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> "Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access /Dj_TAB_April_fools.mp3 on this server.
> 
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request. "
> ...




Not sure what's going on....

April Fools is only hosted on B00mb0x at the moment
Front-page linky here as it does not seem to like the direct link....

Apologies for any inconvenience....


----------



## tendril (Jul 21, 2007)

rightclick and 'save as' [108MB]

Tracklist


the mysteron's theme: barry gray
fish: mr scruff
aqua marina: barry gray
wankie game park: sam sklair
monty python's flying circus: john phillip sousa
every sperm is sacred: monty python
here i come: barrington levy
kingston lighters: j-star
tell me what you saw: hollertronix
when the shit goes down: cypress hill
throw your set in the air: cypress hill
chant of a poor man: leftfield
rumpus: bi-polar
shimmy the light: j-star
blowing up the spot: the fort knox five
sukka suited: the new gold standard
legal tender: b 52s
(still) passin' me by: j-star
tricka technology: a skillz & krafty kuts
she's looking like a hobo: malcolm mclaren
buffalo gals: malcolm mclaren
double dutch: malcolm mclaren
pubic enemy: tribe called quest







A departure from breaks on this one. Any feed back appreciated


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 21, 2007)

tendril - listening now - tis


----------



## Skim (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's a new one... fairly slow but nice and heavy, plenty of bass and electronic wibblyness, lurches into twisted dancehall/hip-hop territory towards the end...  

Five Quid mix

Apparat: Limelight (Shitkatapult)
Mark Ashken: Size 3 (Skream remix) (Leftroom)
Aphex Twin: Heliospan (Apollo) 
Tipper: Tweak Sauce (Colony)
Si Begg: Basik Rockin (Botchit Breaks)
Blackmass Plastics: Impakted (Rag & Bone)
ScanOne: Trotter (Combat)
Warlock: Pistols at Dawn (Rag & Bone) 
The Leyton Breakers: Five Pounds to Get In (starring DJ Controlled Weirdness) (unknown)
Milanese: Mr Good News (Planet Mu)
I:Gor: Mi Food (Clash)
Eight Frozen Modules: Low Bite Riddim (Planet Mu)
Nosrep: Just Don't (track unknown) (Spezialmaterial)
Kristuit Salu vs Morris  Nightingale: Conceptial Devaihdn (Merck)
Starkey: Less Than Paper (ft Zilla) (Slit Jockey)
edIT: 4AM in Four Parts (Ghostly international)
Kero: t34g ft MC Marco (Neo Ouija)
Andrea Parker: Empty Words (E:Motion)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 25, 2007)

Cool! Will download tonight at home


----------



## hiccup (Jul 25, 2007)

Have stuck it on me phone for the journey home


----------



## theCIA (Aug 2, 2007)

tendril said:
			
		

> A departure from breaks on this one. Any feed back appreciated



HA! thats really cheered me up, thanks!


----------



## pootle (Aug 2, 2007)

And you've just reminded me I downloaded it last week but haven't listened to it.

I'm sure it'll perk up my afternoon at work!

e2a - hee hee! That was ace! The Wanky Park thing made me LOL in the office though.  This type of thing would be lovely as a sunday recovery/chillax set I reckon.  Nice work mr tendril!


----------



## blamblam (Aug 6, 2007)

mine and gav's july mixtape. It's pretty mashed up...




 Tracks
1. Porcupine Tree - Even less
2. SebastiAn - H.A.L.
3. Ying Yang Twins - Jigglin
4. Porcupine Tree - Piano lessons
5. Jibbs (ft. Chamillionaire, Lil' Wayne, Yo Gotti & Chingy - King Kong
6. Young Love - Discotech (Ocelot remix)
7. Ecstatic Sunshine - Tuscan
8. Cassidy - My drink n my 2-step
9. The Who - Baba O'Riley
10. Ying Yang Twins - Pull my hair
11. Turf Talk ft. Dem Hoodstarz- Wakin em up
12. MF Doom - Vomit
13. Johnny Cash - Hurt
14. Dolly Parton - 9-5 (La Greve Generale "Work-work" edit
15. The Black Ghosts - Any way you choose to give it (Playgroup mix)
16. Daft Punk & Kanye West - Stronger (Diplo remix)
17. Digitalism - Home Zone
18. P Diddy ft Christina Aguilera - Tell me (Phones remix)
19. Chromeo - Fancy footwork (Guns'n'Bombs remix)
20. Utah Saints - Something good (Van She Tech remix)
21. The Faint - Danse Macabre
22. Fischerspooner - Emerge
23. Nirvana - Smells like teen spirit (Patrick Alavi rerox)
24. Mr Oizo - Patrick 122
25. Kid Sister - Control
26. Stardust - Music sounds better with you (Miami Horror remix)
27. The Human League - Don't you want me
28. Feist - 1234 (Van She Tech remix)
29. Kraftwerk - Numbers
30. Princess Superstar - Perfect
31. Depeche Mode - People are people
32. Cut Copy - Hearts on fire (Joakim remix)
33. Armand van Helden - I want your soul (Fake Blood remix)
34. Nelly Furtado - Say it right
35. Thomas Bangalter and DJ Falcon - Together

http://www.zshare.net/audio/27199430a43856/


----------



## tendril (Aug 6, 2007)

pootle said:
			
		

> And you've just reminded me I downloaded it last week but haven't listened to it.
> 
> I'm sure it'll perk up my afternoon at work!
> 
> e2a - hee hee! That was ace! The Wanky Park thing made me LOL in the office though.  This type of thing would be lovely as a sunday recovery/chillax set I reckon.  Nice work mr tendril!





Chee aars 

My first foray into non-beatmatched mixing (well there was some minor beatmatching)


----------



## Negativland (Aug 9, 2007)

My mix for urburn 11 here (I am not a DJ, btw)

01 Grace Jones - My Jamaican Guy
02 Idjut Boys - Laisn (Kalabrese remix)
03 Tokyo Black Star - Violent Rush
04 Ost & Kjex - Have you seen the moon over Dallas? (Maurice Fulton remix)
05 Moloko - Forever More (Herbert's nobody dub)
06 Roland Appel - Dark Soldier
07 Problem Kids - I Will Lead
08 Half Hawaii - Mir Nichts
19 DJ Abstract - Touch
10 Throbbing Gristle - Hot on the Heels of Love (Kaos edit)
11 Dennis Ferrer - P 2 Da J
12 Âme - Enoi
13 Josh One - Contemplation (King Britt remix) / Pepe Bradock - Deep Burnt
14 Lil' Louis - Club Lonely
15 Motorbass - Neptune
16 Liebe Ist Cool - Glühwürmchen (Cassy remix)
17 Oracy - Life Source
18 Kalabrese - Not the same shoes ft. Kate Wax
19 Studio - Life's a Beach (Todd Terje's beach house remix)
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's a mix I did as a birthday present for a good friend - takes us back to our youth in London's alt/rock clubs   With some added modern favourites too ...

The Reverend M – Vicky’s Rockin’ Birthin-day Mix
Tool – Prison Sex
Rage Against The Machine – Know Your Enemy
Incubus – A Certain Shade of Green
The Mighty Mighty Bosstones – Impression That I Get
Nine Inch Nails – March of the Pigs
Faith No More – From Out of Nowhere
Alice in Chains – Them Bones
Soundgarden – Jesus Christ Pose
Pearl Jam – Go
Nirvana – Stay Away
The Screaming Trees – Nearly Lost You
Mudhoney – Touch Me I’m Sick
Dinosaur Jr – Freak Scene
Pixies – Broken Face
Janes Addiction – Been Caught Stealing
The Breeders – Cannonball
L7 – Pretend We’re Dead
CSS – Let’s Make Love (and Listen Death From Above)
Le Tigre – I’m So Excited
The Flaming Lips – The Yeah Yeah Yeah Song
Grinderman – No Pussy Blues
… And You Will Know Us By The Trail of Dead – Another Morning Stoner
Arcade Fire – Neighbourhood #3 - Power Out
Arcade Fire – Brazil

http://slight.overtops.org/mp3/TheRevM_VickysRockinBirthdayMix.mp3


----------



## hiccup (Aug 10, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Here's a mix I did as a birthday present for a good friend - takes us back to our youth in London's alt/rock clubs   With some added modern favourites too ...
> 
> The Reverend M – Vicky’s Rockin’ Birthin-day Mix
> Tool – Prison Sex
> ...



That does look rockin'


----------



## pootle (Aug 14, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> mine and gav's july mixtape. It's pretty mashed up...



I'm hearting all of your mixes of hippidity-hoppidity, electro, pop and other assorted goodness.  I'm a bit fan of people who don't seem to be musical snobs and will play tunes they like rather than what's alledgely  i.e sticking P Diddy and Christina in a set. And MF Doom to Johnny Cash to Dolly Parton? I've not seen that sort of eclectism since...oooh....the last time twisted kitten played  

Please keep them coming!


----------



## blamblam (Aug 14, 2007)

pootle said:
			
		

> I'm hearting all of your mixes of hippidity-hoppidity, electro, pop and other assorted goodness.  I'm a bit fan of people who don't seem to be musical snobs and will play tunes they like rather than what's alledgely  i.e sticking P Diddy and Christina in a set. And MF Doom to Johnny Cash to Dolly Parton? I've not seen that sort of eclectism since...oooh....the last time twisted kitten played
> 
> Please keep them coming!


Ah well thanks very much! P diddy and christina are well cool though!


----------



## tendril (Aug 15, 2007)

*Something Dirty*

A quick one I knocked out last night (oo err missus):

Something Dirty [192kb/s rightclick & 'save as']



Chin Stroker - Era
Mike Dyson - 30HZ
Lay it down - Baitercell & Schumacher
Technology - Evil Nine
Koi - Baobinga
Crowd control - Mark Hawkins
Science - Überzone & Simply Jeff
Threshold - Ek/C83
Greedy - Friendly
Flip - General Midi
Bass Rokkaz - General Midi feat. Jakes
Nasty Groove - DJmoon Vs Breakneck
White label - Carganoid vs Smokers
Invalid command - Transformer Man
Karma Sammy - Stir Fry
Amyl Bingo - pH
Dirty Girlz - Transformer Man
Now's the time - Koma & Bones


Enjoy some filth


----------



## pootle (Aug 15, 2007)

P Diddly and Christina are WAAAY cool, but many fools would believe (or pretend to believe) otherwise


----------



## Fruitloop (Aug 16, 2007)

Mix of original stuff by me here:

http://www.haystead.co.uk/wheremysummermix2007.mp3


----------



## blamblam (Aug 21, 2007)

here's me and gav's set from Modular Weekly on Friday:

http://www.zshare.net/audio/32157992b39526/







tracks:
1. Johannes Heil - Warrior Of Light (Re-edit)
2. Snowden - Anti-Anti (Treasure Fingers Remix)
3. Lil Mama vs Blur – Lip gloss and TV (La Grève Générale blend)
4. Bobmo – To the Bobmobile
5. Nelly Furtado – Do it
6. Chromeo – Fancy footwork (Guns'n'Bombs remix)
7. Nil – Comme un printemps
8. Yo Majesty vs Federico Franchi - Club action cream (La Grève Générale blend)
9. Wing Wang Twins - Bmore Enur (Extended Sinusitis Mix)
10. Mekon ft. Roxanne Shante - Yes Yes Y'all (Duke Dumont Remix)
11. Lillica Libertine – Ultra 10
12. Klaxons - Gravity's Rainbow (Soulwax remix)
13. Justice – D.A.N.C.E. (Justice remix)
14. Armand van Helden – NYC Beat
15. Riot in Belgium – La musique
16. Lords of Acid - I Sit on Acid (La Grève Générale's Soulwax edit)
17. K.I.M. - Wet 'N Wild (Riot in Belgium Remix)
18. The Sounds – Tony the beat
19. Dragonette - I Get Around (Midnight Juggernaut Mix)
20. Armand van Helden – I want your soul
21. Cut Copy -- Hearts on Fire (Joakim Remix)
22. Armand van Helden – I want your soul (Fake Blood mix)
23. Plan B – More is enough
24. Plan B – More is enough (Sinden remix)
25. Fancy – What's Your Name Again (Busy P remix)
26. Kenna -Freetime
27. Riot In Belgium - The Acid Never Lies (3pm Rough Rave version)
28. Modeselektor ft TTC vs Vitalic – La rock box (La Grève Générale blend)
29. Daft Punk - Digital Love (Red Foxx’s Bmore Surprise Mix)
30. Duke Dumont – When I Hear Mu'Sic


----------



## hiccup (Aug 21, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> here's me and gav's set from Modular Weekly on Friday:
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/32157992b39526/
> 
> ...



Looks like a good listen. Have had your ice cream sunday mix on heavy rotation in the car recently


----------



## blamblam (Aug 22, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Looks like a good listen. Have had your ice cream sunday mix on heavy rotation in the car recently


ah cool cheers, glad you like it!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 22, 2007)

new House mix for the d/load.

Jackingy kinda thing

http://www.mediafire.com/?4gyoo1p6m91

Inland Knights - Ghetto Shit
Inland Knights - Bust this
Jay West - Nastee
Duckbeats - Don't u want some more
Kinky Movement - Smoother Than
Giom - People
Job Satisfaction - Phil Weeks Remix
Mastiksoul - house died on me "not really"
Natural Rhytmn - Give it to you
Oliver Desmet & B Mcarthy - Disco Dust (Jason Hodges remix)
Real Time Hand Motion - Who Got It


----------



## Dan U (Aug 23, 2007)

Mix by my housemate

80s Bizness

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3g8vei

Tracklisting:

The System - You Are In My System
Cameron Paul - This Is A Test
Amoretto - Clave Rocks
You Like It, We Love It (Acappella)
Transphonic - Jungle Tech
Prince Charles & The City Beat Band - In The Streets
The Egyptian Lover - And My Beat Goes Boom
Dr. Derelict - That Shit's Wild
X-Ray - Let's Go
Sa-fire - Let Me Be The One
Newcleus - Jam On It
Masquerade - Set It Off
Electrik Funk - On A Journey
Tyree - T.J.G.P.
Raze - Jack The Groove
Sharon Redd - Beat The Street (Instrumental)
Janet Jackson - When I Think Of You (Acappella Extra Beats)
Rhythim Is Rythim - The Dance
RIS - Love-n-Music
Kreem - Triangle Of Love (Pumped Up Downtown Triangle House Mix)
Raww - Don't You Try It
Hashim - Al Naafiysh (Bonus Beats)
Critical Rhythm - An Illusion


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 29, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> here's me and gav's set from Modular Weekly on Friday:
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/32157992b39526/
> 
> ...



Wicked, I fucking love your mixes, i even played one at my wedding


----------



## Negativland (Aug 29, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> Mix by my housemate
> 
> 80s Bizness



Tell him it's amazing and appreciated! The Transphonic track is crazy. Great Freestyle tracks and the Egyptian Lover.


----------



## blamblam (Aug 29, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Wicked, I fucking love your mixes, i even played one at my wedding


ah cheers mate, that's really cool. and congratulations as well!

we have all our mixes on our myspace here www.myspace.com/lagrevegenerale


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 29, 2007)

Already got 'em all  Will have to come and see you play out some time.


----------



## placid (Sep 1, 2007)

*4 to the floor  part 2*

The mix is here

The tracks were

Daryl Cura - Contigo - Eargasmic
Round One - Im your brother - Main Street
The Music Freaks - Tribal Trance - Sex Trax / Power Music
Boo Williams - 12 Tribes - Guidance
Bernard Badie - Club use only - Night Club
Chez Damier - Untitled -
House to House - Taste my love - Police
A:xus - When I fall - Guidance
Indigenous Space People - Across The Universe - Future Vision Records
Vick Lavender - PM Blues - Nite Life collective
Virgo - Do you know who you are - Trax
Darand Land - Blessings - Deep 4 life
Hex Complexx - I want you - Sunset
The Enigma - The Puzzle Project - Eargasmic
Fingers inc - Distant Planet - Jack trax
Laurent x - Drowning in a sea of house - House Nation
Bigger Than Life - World Of Make Believe - House Jam
Muff Man - Sit on the face - Futuresound
Unfinished Business - Out Of My Hands (Love's Taken Over)- Chicago connection
Mix Masters - How Low Can U Touch Me? - DJ International
Rhythim is Rhythim - Kaos - Transmat
Green Velvet - Preacher Man - Relief
Rhythim is Rhythim - Strings - Transmat
Octave one - Epilogue - 430 west

Enjoy


----------



## top_biller (Sep 4, 2007)

Mix of some funk, latin, hip hop, general breaks based stuff that I did recently can be found:

Here: http://www.london-calling.jp/bank-download/Onetime_-_Ducks_Rock_,_Frogs_Roll.mp3

Tracklist as follows:

*Christian Prommer’s Drumlesson – Strings Of Life
The Broken Keys – Flow (Part 1)
RJD2 – Let The Good Times Roll (Part 1)
Up Hygh – Compatible (PTH Projects Remix)
Dynamo Productions – Get It Together (Fort Knox Five Remix)
The Broken Keys – The Witch (Bamboos Remix)
The Ogyatanaa Show Band – Disco Africa (Quantic Remix)
Cash Money & Marvelous – Mighty Hard Rocker
Hydroponic Sound System – Heat
Mekon – Relax (Deckwrecka Remix)
Barakas – Kes
Jurassic 5 – Day At The Races
Hydroponic Sound System – Uptown Shakedown
Zebra – Simple Song
Plunky & Oneness Of Ju Ju – Every Way But Loose
Dynamo Productions – Busta Beat
Barakas – Stabilo Bossa
Eric B & Rakim – Juice (Know The Ledge)
Catskills – Hype The Funk
*

Hope you like it.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 7, 2007)

Negativland said:
			
		

> Tell him it's amazing and appreciated! The Transphonic track is crazy. Great Freestyle tracks and the Egyptian Lover.



will do.

thanks for saying so


----------



## Dirty Martini (Sep 11, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> here's me and gav's set from Modular Weekly on Friday:
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/32157992b39526/
> 
> ...



I just clicked on this one at random and I'm enjoying it (but not the bit where it goes a bit Buggles). I'm a general Norbert Know-Nothing about these things, so I'm going to say it's a super mutant disco mix or something.

Nice pic too ...


----------



## blamblam (Sep 11, 2007)

Dirty Martini said:
			
		

> I just clicked on this one at random and I'm enjoying it (but not the bit where it goes a bit Buggles). I'm a general Norbert Know-Nothing about these things, so I'm going to say it's a super mutant disco mix or something.
> 
> Nice pic too ...


Ah cheers. Er, what's buggles?



> Already got 'em all Will have to come and see you play out some time.


! ace! if you do at some point drop me a line and we'll guestlist you


----------



## Dirty Martini (Sep 11, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> Ah cheers. Er, what's buggles?



The Video Killed The Radio Star lot, who were called Buggles. One of the tracks towards the end reminded me of the lead vocal, but only a little bit 






Or are you under 25 and have no idea what I'm going on about?


----------



## Bleep (Sep 26, 2007)

I've been told to put my podcast here.

http://www.bleep43recordings.com/mixes/Show71.mp3

A welcome return for Jonny 5 this week, so expect cosmic disco and more.


Cluster & Eno - The Belldog http://www.discogs.com/release/261725
Jon Hassell & Brian Eno - Chemistry http://www.discogs.com/release/15722
Antti Ranissto - Colours http://www.discogs.com/release/1052473
Murcof - Cielo http://www.discogs.com/release/1030349
Moderat - Let your Love Grow http://www.discogs.com/release/1062367
Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme - http://www.discogs.com/release/943720
--------JONNY 5 MIX---------------
"Hallucination Orbit" pt 1
Cluster - Avanti http://www.discogs.com/release/326287
Tangerine Dream - Running Through The Hills http://www.discogs.com/release/534314
"Hallucination Orbit" pt 2
Tangerine Dream - Bus Station http://www.discogs.com/release/647324
Cerrone - La Secte De Marrakech - 1ére Partie http://www.discogs.com/release/615631
Masik Janos - Bantuk A HoldBan http://www.discogs.com/release/996918 (not the same edition as my copy - I have the original on Hungaropop)
"Hallucination Orbit" pt 3
Rainer Bloss & Klaus Schulze - Racing http://www.discogs.com/release/317994
Detroit Escalator Company - Freeway http://www.discogs.com/release/42271
Din A Testbild - She's So Nice http://www.discogs.com/release/339435
Graham Gouldman - Bionic Boar http://www.discogs.com/release/922017
Tangerine Dream - Mad Cap Story http://www.discogs.com/release/772129
Alain Goraguer - Attaque Des Robots http://www.discogs.com/release/807921
"Hallucination Orbit" pt 4
EAT - Ancient Armada Of The Leviathan http://www.discogs.com/release/625223
Frank Duval - OGON http://www.discogs.com/release/465301
Bernard Fevre - Space Team http://www.discogs.com/release/499624
Dopplereffekt - Non Vanishing Harmonic Spinor http://www.discogs.com/release/989815
"Hallucination Orbit" pt 5
--------------------------
Japan - Life in Tokyo http://www.discogs.com/release/521297
Faze Action - Disco Warrior http://www.discogs.com/release/521297
Redshape - Unfinished Symmetry http://www.discogs.com/release/1065250


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 2, 2007)

*Slam The Breaks!*

<80mb, 192kbps:

1.DJ Mutiny- Soul Runner (Superstyle Deluxe Remix)
2.Soul of Man feat. Hip Hop Candy MC- Sukdat
3.Stanton Warriors- Pop Ya Virus
4.Brothers Bud vs THC - Feel Like Dancin'
5.Beta- Trojan (C83 Remix)
6.Eskmo- Sand Dunes
7.Dilemn- Phyzicall
8.Rob Reng & Thief- Dope Pope (Maelstrom remix)
9.Phetsta- Four:Eight:Three
10.Dilemn- Check My Beat
11.Noisia- Raar

Link is here

Hope you like!


----------



## placid (Oct 3, 2007)

*Placid's Squelchfest mix*

Thought i'd rummage through some acidicly tinged vinyl this week.

The results can be downloaded here

Tracks are (not in order)

zsa zsa La Boum - Tu Veux ou Tu Veux pas ? - Complete Kaos
Woody Mcbride - BAsketball Heroes - Communique
TRP - This is the place - MG
Tin Man - Love and sex acid - Keys of life
Tin Man - Falling Acid - Keys of life
Tin Man - Acid Acid - Global A
Symplx - Tweak - Steel City
Steve Poindexter - Computer Madness
Rudy's Playhouse - Got To Be Free - Groove Nation Records
Mr Fingers - Amnesia - Jack Trax
Mike Dunn - So let it be house - Westbrook
Mark Imperial - Rock this HOuse 89 - House Nation
Fantasy CLub - Mystery Girl - IHR
ESP - Transporter - Generator
Dr Phibes - Waresnare - Diki
Counterpoint - Jigsaw - Synewave
Colone - Acid Science Trax Vol. 2 - labworks
Coda - The Acid Test - Peacefrog
Cocamoto Exclusivo - Slime Pride - Must
Cari Lekebusch - Output 1 - Hybrid Sound Architectures
Brian Transeau - The Moment of Truth - Deep Dish
Brainstorm - TZ8 - TZ
Bam bam - Wheres your Child - Westbrook
Air Lquide - Mercury ep - Sme
Acid Warrior - Karzinom EP - Junkfood
A Jackin' Phreak - Acid Sex - RZ
2 Body's - Body Drill - House

As usual, done in one hit on me decks wiv a mixer.

Enjoy

p


----------



## ringo (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright Placid, hope you're well.

Last night's Purple Radio broadcast was a UK roots classics special.
Download here:

http://download.yousendit.com/D272B8517D4315D0 


King Nebuchadnezzar - Creation Stepper & The Disciples Rhythm Section (Jah Tubbys 10")
Hot Stepper - King General (Lovedub 10")
God Is Greater Than Man - Luciano (Cousins 10")
Dub Fire Blazing - Bush Chemists (Dubhead 10")
King David's House Dub Bush Chemists (Dubhead 10")
Walking On Tightrope - Orville Smith (Riz LP)
Tightrope Dub - Manasseh (Riz LP)
Wisdom Of Solomon - Roman Stewart (Sip A Cup 10")
A Little Rain Must Fall - The Love Grocer (Dubhead 10")
Another Day In Babiwrong - Starkey Banton (Maximum Sound 10")
Weeping & Wailing - Starkey Banton (Fashion 10")
Dub Unknown - Dub Organiser (Fashion 10")
Provider - Michael Prophet (Sip A Cup 10")
Fi Me Horns - Matic Horns (Sip A Cup 10")
Another Night In The Ghetto - Kendrick Andy (Fencebeater LP)
Dub Revolution - Disciples (Boom-Shacka-Lacka 10")
Prowling Lion - Disciples (Boom-Shacka-Lacka 12")
Locks - Iration Steppas (Dubhead 10")
Scud Missile (Patriot Missile Mix) - Iration Steppas (Iration Steppas 12")
Who Can We Run To - Martin Campbell (Jah Works 12")
Wicked Rule - Martin Campbell (Channel One UK 12")
Money Run Tings - King General (Conscious Sounds 10")


----------



## hiccup (Oct 9, 2007)

top_biller said:
			
		

> Mix of some funk, latin, hip hop, general breaks based stuff that I did recently can be found:
> 
> Here: http://www.london-calling.jp/bank-download/Onetime_-_Ducks_Rock_,_Frogs_Roll.mp3
> 
> ...



Listened to this this morning, it's ace


----------



## top_biller (Oct 9, 2007)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Listened to this this morning, it's ace



Cheers Hiccup, glad you liked it. 

Your CD is sitting in an envelope on my desk, addressed and stamped, waiting for the post strike to end


----------



## hiccup (Oct 9, 2007)

Heh, no worries, whenever.


----------



## dwenfish (Oct 10, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Why thank you



ay, really liking your last coupla mixes


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2007)

a reggae mix from a bit ago

http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/enclosure/2007-09-25T13_36_33-07_00.mp3

the travellers: south africa
king tubby: cape to cairo
augustus pablo: viva torado
barry brown: jah lead us
barry brown: jah lead us (version)
winston jarrett: fear not
johnny clarke: stop tribal war
u-brown: no more tribal war
joe gibbs: african dub chapter 3
the abyssinians: declaration of rights
jah stitch: african people (3 in 1)
cedric 'im brooks: words of wisdom
rico: soundcheck
horace andy/john holt: a quiet place
horace andy/john holt: a quiet place dub
the congos: congo man (carl craig re-edit)
lynton kwesi johnson: license fi kill
wayne smith: under me sleng teng
ninjaman: murder dem
jah screechy: walk and skank


----------



## placid (Oct 17, 2007)

*Deep Space*

As im running out of bandwidth, I thought id bung it on here

Rekkids

The Source - Source EP - R&S
3 Generations Walking - Midnight Bustling (FK Dubs) - Spiritual Life
2raumwohnung - Ich Bin Der Regen (maurizio mix) - It.sounds
Space Time Continuum w / T. Mc Kenna* - Speaking In Tongues - Astralwerks
U-Roy & François K - Rootsman -Deep Space Media
Bomb The Bass - Absorber (jedi Knights mix) - Stoned Heights
Theo Parrish - Falling Up (Technasia Rmx) - Syncrophone
ERP - Vox Automaton - Frustrated Funk
Beat Pharmacy - New Dawn - Deep Space Media
Convextion - Miranda (Echospace mix) - Matrix
Morph - Our Future (pt 1) - Synewave
Raymond Castoldi - Biosphere 2 - X Ray
Triangle Orchestra - @137 (With The Dub Effect) - Imperial Dub
Massive Attack - Cool Monsoon - Wild Bunch
Rhythm & Sound - Best Friend - Burial Mix
Loefah - It's Yours - Ringo
Second II None - Waterfall - Heavy Artillery
Tony Allen - Ole (A Remix By Moritz von Oswald) - Honest Jons
Deep Six - We're going Deep - Deep South Recordings
Andy Stott - Handle With Care - Modern Love
Substance & Vainqueur - Reverberation - Scion Versions
Cesaria Evora - Angola (carl craig remix) - Lusafrica
F.U.S.E. - Dimensions - Plus 8

Enjoy

p


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 20, 2007)

*Lofty October Mix 2007 - My Mother Loves House Music (Tech House)*

*Lofty October Mix 2007 - My Mother Loves House Music*

1 - Intro
2 - Mastertap - Mediterranium _Cellular Editions_
3 - Dodo Martino - Orange _Digital Lovers Records_
4 - Shlomi Aber & Itamar Sagi - Blonda (Funk D'Void Remix) _Toolroom_
5 - Gui Boratto - It's Majik (Terry Lee Brown Junior Remix) _Tronic Soundz_
6 - Nick Curly & Gorge - Donut _Plastic City_
7 - Dan Berkson & James Priestly - Chariots _Simple Records_
8 - Gennaro Rossi - Purple Haze _Laka Tosh_
9 - Lustral - I Don't Know Who I am (Martin H Minimal Mix) _Baroque Records_
10 - Toni Rios - Psycho Circus _Kompakt_
11 - Oscar L - Now in Chicago (Julian Poker & Christian Duran Remix) _Shinshy Digital_
12 - Lofty & John Kirven - Sweden _CDR_
13 - Jerome Baker - Do You Wanna Play (Taurus & Vaggeli Remix) _Teggno Records_

Click here to download.


*Created using Torq Connectiv*


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2007)

*Tis week's Purple Radio reggae fe download*

http://download.yousendit.com/B6CF0A8404488BB6


Public Holiday - Revolutionaries (Channel One 7")
Dark Continent - Dennis Brown (Gold Mine 7")
Part I Have Taken - Errol Davis (Phase 1 7")
Prophecy - Psalms (Grejam 7")
Beware Of Your Enemies - Creole (Well Charge 7")
If You Want Good - The Royals (Ballistic 7")
Tug'O'War - Eastan Clark (Herb Of Wisdom 7")
Chant Down Babylon - Junior Byles & Rupert Reid (Black Wax 7")
Rasta Never Give Up - The Ability (Sky High 7")
Nation Fiddler - Makka Bees (Congo 7")
Crying In Babylon - Prince Arrow (Earthquake 7")
Mr Cop - Gregory Isaacs (Golden Age 7")
Gimmie Me Gun - Dr. Alimantado (Ital Sounds 7")
Cat-O-Nine - Mighty Diamonds (Impact 7")
Pointless Killing - Hell & Fire (Disco Mix 7")
Natty Should Be Free - Silvertones (Angen 7")
I Man A Grasshopper - Pablo Moses (Treble 7")
Mudies Dub - King Tubbys (10" Dubplate)
Wadada Vocal - Burning Spear (10" Dubplate)
Wadada Dub - Burning Spear (10" Dubplate)
Hell & Forward - Errol Dunkley & Jah Stitch (Aries 12")
Hard Time Pressure - Sugar Minott & Captain Sinbad (Sufferers Heights 12")
Ghetto Girl - Dennis Brown (Joe Gibbs 7")
Stop Your Warring - Leroy Smart (Ja Man 7")


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 26, 2007)

*Uglyfunk*

This is cheating a bit, it ain't me but heh the Uglyfunk lot have come up trumps again with a recent decibel breach session.  I know people like Jerome Hill 

Uglyfunk - allnighter sessions


----------



## placid (Oct 31, 2007)

*Clear and Present*

New one for your listening pleasure

Click here

Master C & J - Make you Happy - Trax
Cobalt - Model 2 - 212 Productions 
Jackin' Bernard Badie - My First Love - DJB Records
Northbound - Insatiable - Bassline
Space Invaders, The - Westchester Lady - Distant Music
Talvin Singh - Vikram The Vampire - Island Records
Acid Farm - El Synco EP - Proper
Persuader, The - City Of Islands - Svek
Beatboxx - Keep On Jumpin' - Strictly Rhythm
Persuader, The - Stockholm By Night - Svek
Sensorama - Welcome Insel - Ladomat
Shelter Av - Shelter - Nylon
Savvas Ysatis - Highrise - Tresor
Sueno Latino - Sueno Latino - Creative
2000 And One - Never Ending Cycle - eevolute
BFC - Evolution - Fragile
Moodymann - Ampapella - KDJ
Jackin' Bernard Badie - Party Jacktrax - DJB
Spasms 	Spasms EP - Djax
Attaboy - New World - Toko
Cari Lekebusch - Nar Dimman Sanker Sig - proper
Strategy - World House - Community
Nuyorican Soul - I Am The Black Gold Of The Sun (4 Hero Remix) - Talking Loud
Paperclip People - Clear & Present (Rehash Vers2.3) - Planet e

2 x 1210's. 

Enjoy

p


----------



## blamblam (Oct 31, 2007)

here's a mix me and gav did as a promo for a gig we had in sweden a couple of weeks ago:





Tracks:
1. 2 Live Crew – Fuck shop
2. Les Savy Fav – Scratch bonus
3. Cybotron – R9
4. Naast – Mauvais garcon (Yuksek remix)
5. Interpol - The Heinrich maneuver (Paul Epworth Phones remix)
6. Chromeo – She's in control
7. Does It Offend You, Yeah? – Weird science
8. Kayne West – Stronger (A-Trak remix)
9. Codebreaker - Exiled (Miami Horror remix)
10. MIA – Boyz (The Twelves remix)
11. Duke Dumont – Lean and bounce
12. Bonde Do Role - Solta o frango
13. 2 Live Crew – Get it girl
14. Donna Summer - I feel love
15. Soulja Boy - Crank dat Supaman (Cousin Cole remix)
16. ZZZ – Lion
17. D.I.M. – Airbus Baby (AC Slater edit)
18. Rick Ross – Hustlin'
19. Yelle - ACDG (Tepr remix)
20. Daft Punk - Robot rock (DJ B-Stee club remix)
21. Afrika Bambaataa - Funky Heroes
22. The Arcade Fire – No cars go
23. The Arcade Fire – No cars go (Flufftronix edit)
24. Bat for Lashes – Prescilla
25. Feist - My moon my man (Boys Noize remix)
26. DJ Khaled – We takin' over (Il hot remix)
27. Danger – 11h30
28. Peaches – Downtown
29. The Dandy Warhols - Bohemian like you
30. Spank Rock and Benny Blanco are Bangers & Cash - Shake that
31. The Bravery - An honest mistake
32. Rihanna – Umbrella (Seamus Haji and Paul Emanuel radio edit)
33. Patrick Cowley and Sylvester - Do you wanna funk (white label)
34. Justice - D.V.N.O. (LA Riots remix)
35. Sean Paul - Get busy
36. Dragonette – Competition (Ocelot remix)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/3920538037ea32/


----------



## Skim (Nov 1, 2007)

I've just done a new mix... more electro, bass and general squelch   

Live From Camberwell
(The Ruskin Shuffle)

Intricate: Letague (Spezialmaterial)
Clatterbox: Rosetta Complex (Trust)
Lief Ryan: Dead (Growth)
Volsoc: Calzoni (World Electric)
ScanOne: Kick It (Combat)
c.mantle: The 10,000 Fingers of Dr T (Spacebar Sentiments)
Frank Kusserow: Human Being (Datapunk)
Drexciya: Dr Blowfins' Black Storm Stabilizing Spheres (Tresor)
Voltaic: Work (Point.One)
Neil Landstrumm: Kids Wake Up (Planet Mu)
Phon.o: Booty Lickin' (Detroit Underground)
Bass Clef: One Hundred Point Three (Blank Tapes)
Starkey: Pins (Atki2 architect remix) (Dead Homies)
Mascon: Firmer (Growth)
Der Zyklus: Myyzptik (Frustrated Funk)
D.I.E: Programming (Clone)

Download


----------



## xes (Nov 2, 2007)

Ok,this isn't me,but I'm posting it,cos it's pretty good.

This is a cross over with techno and Drum n Bass,by Proket. 

1. prode - cubic ( dsci4 spy technology 4 ) 
2. the sect - 4d ( habit ) 
3. scam and instinct - crimewatch 
4. raiden - sputnik ( position chrome ) 
5. pylon and switch technique - quantum ( dsci4 spy technology 5 ) 
6. erre - come play with us 
7. prode - borer (the sect remix) ( revolution ) 
8. glen wilson - aural exciter (the sect remix) ( subsistenz ) 
9. proket - locomotive ( sinuous015 ) 
10. tomkin - matador (proket remix) ( trickdisk ) 
11. fission - vandalism (transparent004) 
12. usual suspects - shrapnel (stakka & skynet remix) ( rh27 ) 
13. dave the drummer & chris liberator - one night in hackney (vengeanze dnb bootleg) 
14. vengeanze - psycho ( offkey ) 
15. raiden and dean rodell (aka dying punks) - wednesday wake ( subsistenz) 
16. propaganda - cause and effect 
17. vengeanze - earth revenge 
18. limewax - impaler ( habit ) 
19. raiden & proket - b4 ( offkey ) 
20. fission - halo ( transparent002 ) 
21. universal project - vessel 
22. the sect, axis & trank - victim ( habit ) 
23. cooh - ventil ( position chrome ) 
24. cooh - droom 
25. masheen & kano - the void ( dsci4 spy technology 4 sampler ) 
26. proket - gardarika ( dsci4 spy technology 4 ) 
27. konflict - the encrypter ( dsci4 ) 

http://uscrew.net/prode/proket_oct_2007_dsci4_mix.mp3


----------



## pootle (Nov 3, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> I've just done a new mix... more electro, bass and general squelch



Yay! Am downloading now!


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 3, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> here's a mix me and gav did as a promo for a gig we had in sweden a couple of weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## placid (Nov 7, 2007)

*303 deep*

Your acidicly laden offering for this week

Click on this

Inner Cosm - Stringed - 7th Sense
Roberto Rodriguez - Back To Square - Frisbee
Dune - The Alliance EP - F com
DJ Profile - No money - Sound of Barclay
Roberto Rodriguez - The Days We Lost - Frisbee
Sensorama - Quartzeit - LadomaT2000
Planetary Assault Systems - Forms - Peacefrog
Random Factor - Update - 2020 Vision
Sterac - Hydroxy - 100% Pure
Kristian Littmann - Acid Rephlux - Powerplant
Infiniti - Think quick - New Electronica
Keith Worthy -Deep For Dayz - Sistrum
Laurent Garnier - Wake up (rmx) - F com
Roberto Rodriguez - In Too Deep - Frisbee
Proteus Generation - Handbook Of Plastic Surgery - Djax
? - Anger - Skam
Alexi Delano - Losing my mind - ADltd
Nico - The Vision - Radikal
Gemini
Abe Duque - What Happened - Abe Duque
Brommage Dub - Fettnice - Alexi Delano Limited
Osborne - Bout Ready To Jak - Spectral Sounds
Unknown DJ - Basstronic - Tekno Kut

Enjoy

P


----------



## Skim (Nov 7, 2007)

*Last Seen mix*

Something a bit different this time: deep, dark minimal techno. Dubby, hypnotic stuff... I don't play this kind of style very often.

No info on labels as yet. All the tracks were found on Last FM and could well be unreleased, or on some kind of net label.

Last Seen mix

.at/on: Xt
Manziping: Despertando
Dataman: Nonsense
Martin Donath: Blaue Tiefe
LOD: Hiperbolic
Songraphie: Tin Tell-Tale on a Wooden Gee-Gee
Ditch: Aloud
Sven Laux: Shifty
Emmerichk: Abner
Zofa: Cel - Fash - Car
Lump: Cake and Discipline
Monoide: Strategy
Lezrod: Seleccion Natural
Lomov: Obvist


----------



## ringo (Nov 8, 2007)

Mixed bag of roots this time, some JA then a hefty slice of UK dub and roots including the early Jah Shaka tunes which set the blueprint for the whole Disciples / Conscious Sounds / Aba Shanti style, then some sound system classics to close.

http://download.yousendit.com/7253379008A06790

Ulterior Motive - Luciano (Exterminator 12")
One Way Ticket - Luciano (Exterminator 12")
Homeward Bound - Willie Stepper (Tribes Man 7")
Dry Up Your Tears - Bold One & Clint Eastwood (Cha Cha 12")
Them Want I - Crucials (Phase 1 12")
Love & Devotion - Jimmy Riley (D-Roy 12")
Down In A Babylon - Al Campbell (Ethnic 12")
Chip In - Wayne Jarrett (Channel One 12")
'Allo Tosh - Pato (Don Christie 12")
Drum Pan Sound - Reggie Steppa (Steely & Clevie 12")
Almighty Dub - Disciples (Boom-Shacka-Lacka 10")
Warriors Stance - Dread & Fred (Jah Shaka 12")
Jah Equity - Tena Stelin (Mr Modo 12")
King Of Kings - Sound Iration (Mr Modo 12")
African Blood - Keety Roots (Black Legacy 12")
Get Ready - Willie Williams (Soul Sounds 7")
Picture On The Wall - Natural Ites (CSA 12")
Promised Land - Dennis Brown & Aswad (Simba 12")
Rise & Shine - Bunny Wailer (Solomonic 12")
No Wicked Shall Enter - Barry Brown (Justice 12")

http://www.purple-radio.co.uk/ 
Wednesdays, 6:30 - 8pm


----------



## art of fact (Nov 8, 2007)

xes said:
			
		

> Ok,this isn't me,but I'm posting it,cos it's pretty good.
> 
> This is a cross over with techno and Drum n Bass,by Proket.
> 
> ...


been caining this mix. proket is the tits...


----------



## lunchbox (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks icepick, another quality mix, espically loving the last 10 mins of it.  
make them longer plz!!


----------



## baffled (Nov 18, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> ah cheers mate, that's really cool. and congratulations as well!
> 
> we have all our mixes on our myspace here www.myspace.com/lagrevegenerale



That Modular set was the first mix of yours I'd heard and I absolutely loved it so was very happy when I saw that you had more available.

Off I popped to Myspace and fuck me, Ice Cream Sunday is a bit special aint it  

Got Sounds Like Disco Tetris next  

superb stuff.


----------



## magneze (Nov 19, 2007)

baffled said:
			
		

> Off I popped to Myspace and fuck me, Ice Cream Sunday is a bit special aint it


Seconded - just listening to that now. Great mix.


----------



## blamblam (Nov 20, 2007)

cheers all you guys, we appreciate the feedback!


----------



## placid (Nov 20, 2007)

*Underground Resistance vs Plus 8*

Fairly Self Explanatory I think

The mix is held here

Tracks 

The Martian - Search your feelings - Red Planet
Hard Trax - Hardphunk - Probe
Tomahawk - Power Move EP - Shockwave
FUSE - FU - Probe
Aztech Mystic - Jaguar - UR
FUSE - Mantrax - Plus 8
Underground Resistance - The Light - Shockwave
Plastikman - Lasttrak - Plus 8
Underground Resistance - The Illuminator - UR
Plastikman - I don't Care - Minus
Octave One - Daystar Rising - UR/430 West
Plastikman - Electrostatik - Plus 8
Underground Resistance - Windchime - UR
Chrome - My Reflection - Plus 8
Underground Resistance - Inspiration - UR
Kenny Larkin - Colonise - Plus 8
The Deacon - Fuji - Somewhere in Detroit
FUSE - Substance Abuse - Plus 8
Underground Resistance - Mutiny+9 - UR
Speedy J - Spikkels - Plus 8
Underground Resistance - Hi tech Jazz - UR
Circuit Breaker - Open your Mind - Probe
The Martian - Particle Shower - Red Planet
Cybersonik - Technarchy - Plus 8
THe martian - 808 degrees - Red Planet

Enjoy

Wont be up for very long.

P


----------



## maes (Nov 20, 2007)

Magneze said:
			
		

> Seconded - just listening to that now. Great mix.


thirded  making incredibly long transport times in the actual grève just about ok. thanks!


----------



## tendril (Nov 25, 2007)

First recorded mix from off of my new MK5Gs 

Straight beats this time instead of breaks:

rightclick and save as

Tracklist:

Wave Access - Norman
Jungle Runner - Airey
Wonderful [Ben Fat Trucker Mix] - Principal Participant
Striped Flower - Leger & Lake
Bang Bang Lover [Dance Mix] - Charles Manier
Culture Park - Electronic Dreamplant
Everyone Everywhere Is Dead - Time Shift
Open Wide - Contact
I Shall Be Released [DIY Dub] - Alabama 3
Geronimo [Kinetic Groove West Coast Mix] - Sen-Sei & David Coleman
That's True [ Elite Force Mix] - Ajello
Les Djinns [Trentemøller Mix] - Djuma Soundsystem
5 Ft Under - Eddie Zarook & Casio Casino
El Amor [Peace Division Deeper Mix] - Joeski & Dj Chus
Primal Instict - Sultan


----------



## teqniq (Nov 25, 2007)

tendril: link broken


----------



## tendril (Nov 25, 2007)

teqniq said:
			
		

> tendril: link broken



'tis fixed now


----------



## andrewdroid (Nov 25, 2007)

*First Mix here*

ok so this is the first mix I post here did it for the wirelessfm.net party on Friday nite  
its sortof ska spanish and balkan  get it here!
and its only 1 hour long
hope yous like it if you really like it and want in higher quality get in touch

Babylon Circus - intro to Au Marché des Illusions
Balkan Beat Box - Hermetico
Bucovina Club vs Taraf de Haidouks - Carolina
Mahala Raï Banda - Mahalageasca (Bucovina Dub)
Manu chao - gustas tu
mano negra - 
Dread Lion - Tempo Ligeiro
Kiosk - Chudesa
Brooklyn Funk Essentials Feat. Laco Tayfa - Ska Ka Bop
WWW - Leningrad
(cant remember what this is)
Gogol Bordello - (cant remember which track)
Fanfare Ciocarlia - Iag Bari
Gogol Bordello - Supertheory Of Supereverything
Gipcy.cz - Romano hip hop
Balkan Beat Box - Digital Monkey
Haydamaky - Sing Even If You Got No Bread!
Yuriy Gurzhy & Russendisko & Friends vs Zelwer _ The New Adventures Of Soldier Tufaiev

btw my radio show which is very punk is archived here  but its a show with speech and stuff not mixes tho its a mix of punk styles


----------



## andrewdroid (Nov 25, 2007)

killer b said:
			
		

> a reggae mix from a bit ago
> 
> http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/enclosure/2007-09-25T13_36_33-07_00.mp3



Cheers for that Killa B its great very nice listen at this time of night


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 26, 2007)

andrewdroid said:
			
		

> ok so this is the first mix I post here did it for the wirelessfm.net party on Friday nite
> its sortof ska spanish and balkan  get it here!
> and its only 1 hour long
> hope yous like it if you really like it and want in higher quality get in touch



couldn't get a connection from the server maybe it's too busy, I'll try again later looking forward to hearing this been listening to a fair bit of Balkan music lately


----------



## andrewdroid (Nov 26, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> couldn't get a connection from the server maybe it's too busy, I'll try again later looking forward to hearing this been listening to a fair bit of Balkan music lately


Seems to be not working now and ive never known it not to work  

edit later 
It seems borknet is down so no archive till its up and its been down since sunday   
if its down awhile ill post a new post when its up 
This is a real pisser


----------



## jeff_leigh (Nov 26, 2007)

@andrewdroid  seems to be working now


----------



## ringo (Dec 2, 2007)

This are 2 Tone

http://download.yousendit.com/9B07482F1A519025


One Step Beyond - Prince Buster (Blue Beat 12")
Gangsters - The Special A.K.A. (2 Tone 7")
Madness - Prince Buster (Blue Beat 7")
Embarrassment - Madness (Stiff 7")
Hands Off...She's Mine - The Beat (Go-Feet 7")
A Message To You Rudy - The Specials featuring Rico + (2 Tone 7")
It Must Be Love - Madness (Stiff 7")
Rudie Gone A Jail - The Clarendonians (Studio 1 LP)
Rude Buoys Outa Jail - The Specials (2 Tone 7")
Rat Race - The Specials (2 Tone 7")
Too Nice To Talk To - The Beat (Go-Feet 7")
Nelson Mandela - The Special A.K.A. (2 Tone 7")
Stand Down Margaret (Dub) - The Beat (Go-Feet 7")
End Of The World - Bad Manners (Magnet 7")
Razor Blade Alley - Madness (Stiff LP)
Seven Wonders Of The World - Prince Buster (Jet Star CD)
Ghost Town - The Specials (2 Tone 7")
Too Much Pressure - The Selecter (2 Tone 7")
Night Boat To Cairo - Madness (Stiff LP)
Mirror In The Bathroom - The Beat (Go-Feet 12")
Baggy Trousers - Madness (Stiff 7")
Too Much Too Young - The Special A.K.A. (2 Tone 7")


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 2, 2007)

*Words and Tears*

Words & Tears Mix

Here is my latest radio offering (apologies to Beckett) - tracklisting from urban pressure:

Text for Nothing no.8 - Samuel Beckett 
rbnx (urbsounds.sk) - th!n
Hex  - The New Fangled Fandangle
Cardopusher - Voicemail
Monster X- Zombie King
drk - ho matin ! les oiseaux reviennent
Statik Travel 04 - Wako
Floxytek - Ballonz
Canon Boyz - The Grinder
Kill//Joy  - Britney Stole my crackpipe
Filastine, Ras Mario & Timedo Flow ( DJ/ Rupture Remix) - Quemalo ya
Noize Creator - Shock Defender
Kovert - cult of distraction
Bad Man Dub - Sarantis
Dressed in Wires - The Big Black Cock of Death EP
Somatic Responses - B Boy 3000
Atomhead - Combustion
Acrnym - Owner
Undacova - Misanthropy
Kovert - response activator
The Glove - Blues in drag 
 Kovert - Order by noise

Running time:  55:31

decibel breach


----------



## teqniq (Dec 3, 2007)

ringo: this is a great collection of ska/two-tone all except for the dreadful earth hum. sorry like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2007)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> Words & Tears Mix
> 
> I'm not really into the track listing thing, i mean isn't that the mystery? here is my latest offering (apologies to Beckett)
> 
> decibel breach


There's way too many mixes knocking around the net, so I never download mixes if I don't see what I'm gonna be getting


----------



## ringo (Dec 3, 2007)

teqniq said:
			
		

> ringo: this is a great collection of ska/two-tone all except for the dreadful earth hum. sorry like.



I know, I just listened back to it. Thought I'd got rid of all the gremlins in my system but this one keeps rearing it's ugly head. Will have to give it a talking to tonight.


----------



## Skim (Dec 3, 2007)

DJWrongspeed said:
			
		

> I'm not really into the track listing thing, i mean isn't that the mystery? here is my latest offering (apologies to Beckett)




No, I always want to know what I'm listening to and what label it's on. I'm too anal to enjoy mystery.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 3, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> No, I always want to know what I'm listening to and what label it's on. I'm too anal to enjoy mystery.



help this thread is roamed by anal trainspotters   

actually it was such a last minute chaotic mix it's been quite fun working out what the fuk i played, see amended thread.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 3, 2007)

Skim said:
			
		

> Something a bit different this time: deep, dark minimal techno. Dubby, hypnotic stuff... I don't play this kind of style very often.
> 
> No info on labels as yet. All the tracks were found on Last FM and could well be unreleased, or on some kind of net label.
> 
> Last Seen mix


That's really good.


----------



## ringo (Dec 6, 2007)

Roots session. Track listings are good, spreads the message. 

http://download.yousendit.com/BF18FC162D3547FB

Jah Messenger - Earl 16 (Pirka 7")
Every Day - Country Boy (Conscious Sounds 10")
Chanting - Tony Roots (Reggae On Top 10")
We Can make It Work - Lutan Fyah (M Recs 10")
Ganja Flower - G.T.Moore (Jah Works 10")
Pollution - Mighy Massa (Black Redemption 10")
Rasta - Enhancers feat. Lidj Inc (Nuff Tuff 12")
Conscious Man - Learoy Green (Dub Addict 12")
Financial Circumstance - Orville Smith (Freedom Sounds 7")
Jah Creation - Creole (Pressure Sounds 7")
Tribal War - John Holt (Cord 7")
Praises - Jah See (Addis 7")
Much Smarter - Meditations (Island 12")
Black Cinderella - Errol Dunkley (Studio 1 7")
Black Gold & Green - Ken Boothe (Soul Beat 7")
Rasta Harvest - The Eagles (Wolf 7")
Listen To The Words Of The Father - Earl Cunningham (Emmanuel 7")
Want More - Dennis Brown (High Steppers 7")
Runaway - Eek-A-Mouse (High Steppers 7")
Get On Board - Morgan Heritage (Mafia & Fluxy 7")
Western Region - Jah Cure (Harmony House 7")
You're No Good - Ken Boothe (Ska Beat 7")


----------



## Keniff (Dec 10, 2007)

Kenny Hawkes  - Live in Belgium. 

http://www.trafik.be/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=71&Itemid=16


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2007)

placid said:
			
		

> Fairly Self Explanatory I think
> 
> The mix is held here
> 
> ...



this is ace as tits.


----------



## Keniff (Dec 17, 2007)

Kenny Hawkes - Live @ H2o in Belgium, November - 2007.

4 Hour set, split over 3 streams. (at the top of the page)

http://www.samurai.fm/elite/index.php


----------



## placid (Dec 21, 2007)

*Resonance*

The mix is currently residing here

UB313 - Q Remix - Fortune8
Jörg Burger - Polyform 1 - K2
DeepChord - Vantage Isle - Echospace
Vince Watson - Moments In Time - Ibadan
ADJD - Closer - Poker Flat
Gosub - Frustrated Funk
10 to midnight ep - Chill
?
Erot - Song for Annie - Discfunction
DJ pierre - BOx energy - trax
Gosub - frustrated Funk
Abicah Soul Project - Musique De Ve
?
Auditiv Experience - Time Scape - resonance
I:Cube - Vacuum Jackers
Bitstream - Monolith
Steve P - Work that motherfucker
Deeetroit
and lots more

A few ropey mixes, but as people who cant beat-match for toffee say, it's all about the music. 

Usual story  s x 1210's

Enjoy, 

P


----------



## baffled (Dec 21, 2007)

ringo said:
			
		

> This are 2 Tone
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/9B07482F1A519025
> 
> ...




Any chance of this be re-upped as it appears to have expired, would be very much appreciated.

Please


----------



## ringo (Dec 21, 2007)

Here you go baffled:

http://download.yousendit.com/A5711DE044EB9FBC


----------



## rasrave (Dec 22, 2007)

Listening as we speak, very nice, Ringo!


----------



## blamblam (Dec 23, 2007)

Me n gav have finished our new year 2008 mixtape, you can get it on bigstereo here:
http://this.bigstereo.net/2007/12/22/la-greve-generale/

*Tracklisting*
1. Intro
2. Fuck Buttons – Sweet love for planet Earth
3. Spank Rock and Benny Blanco are Bangers & Cash – Loose
4. The Knife – Heartbeats
5. Pharoahe Monch – Simon says
6. Radiohead – No surprises
7. Missy Elliot ft Mike Jones – Joy
8. Enduser – Red meth
9. Grizzly Bear – Shift
10. Dead Prez – I have a dream too (LGG’s blam-blam edit)
11. DJ Unk – Walk it out (Remix ft Andre 3000)
12. Adam Tensta - My cool
13. Sinden and the Count of Monte Cristal – Beeper
14. Tepr - Minuit Jacuzzi (DatA remix)
15. Dizzee Rascal – Flex
16. Booka Shade – The bird and the beats at the win
17. The Killers – Somebody told me
18. Dizzee Rascal – Fix up look sharp
19. Anavan – Notoriety
20. Envelopes – Party (Sportsday Megaphone remix)
21. Lil Mama – Lip gloss (Krazyfiesta remix)
22. Porcupine Tree – Pure narcotic
23. Pase rock ft Amanda Blank – Sexy motherfucker
24. Trick Daddy ft Chamillionaire – Bet that
25. Ghosts on Tape - Mogadishu Night Life
26. Modeselektor – Hasir
27. Cadence Weapon – In search of the youth crew
28. Teenage BadGirl – Tales from the pigs
29. Phil Collins – Sussudio
30. Rex the Dog – Circulate (JBag Radio Edit)
31. Faltermeyer – Axel F
32. Grafton Primary – I can cook (Miami Horror remix)
33. Chromeo – Needy Girl
34. TTC and Modeselektor – 2000007
35. High Powered Boys – Hoes Get Down
36. Partyshank – Penis Vs Vagina (Lies in Disguise remix)
37. Europe – The Final Countdown (Them Jeans remix LGG “Made A Yacht Disappear” edit)
38. Like Woah – Oh I Like (Whitenoise remix)
39. Spank Rock and Benny Blanco are Bangers & Cash – BOOTAY
40. David Bowie – Ziggy Stardust
41. Sneaky Sound System – UFO (SebastiAn vs Blaze Tee rerub)
42. Bloc Party – Hunting for Witches (Villians Electro-Banger Remix)
43. Kissy Sell Out – Her
44. LFO – Freak
45. Dr Dre ft Snoop Dogg – The next episode
46. Daft Punk – Short Circuit
47. Ying Yang Twins – The Whisper Song
48. 65Daysofstatic – I swallowed hard, like I understood
49. Juelz Santana – Dipset (Ghislain Poirier remix)
50. Stars - Elevator love letter
51. DJ Khaled – Holla at me
52. More Fire Crew – Still The Same
53. Wale – Freaks (Bird Peterson remix)
54. Daft Punk – Aerodynamic
55. Shy Child – Summer (South Central remix)


----------



## tendril (Dec 25, 2007)

Well a very Merry Christmas to you all. Here is a little something by way of a present - a great oldskool mix. This is a tester for my NYE set this year so if you like it, why not come along to the party

Rightclick and 'save as' [106MB 192 bit]

Tracklist

Digital Domain - I need Relief
Razor Boy & Mirror Man - Beyond Control
Dj Seduction - Hardcore Heaven (Hardcore Mix)
Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea (Hybrid Mix)
Sound Corp. - Dream Finder
EDGE Records * 1 - Compnded
Lords of the Null Lines - Hyper-on Experience (Aquasky vs Masterblaster mix)
Kool World Productions - In-vader
Blame - Music Takes You (2 Bad Mice Remix)
2 Bad Mice - Bombscare Remix
Dj Blatent & The Master Programmer - Jinxed
Eq - True Devotion
Zero B - Lock Up
Kaotic Chemistry - Space Cakes (2 Bad Mice Remix)
Vinyl Junkie & Dope - Worries In The Dance
Phenomania - Who Is Elvis
Trashman - Cosmotrash Pt 1
Razor Babes - Oh My God


----------



## andrewdroid (Dec 26, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> Me n gav have finished our new year 2008 mixtape, you can get it on bigstereo here:
> http://this.bigstereo.net/2007/12/22/la-greve-generale/
> 
> *Tracklisting*
> ...


Isnt there a law that says that Phil Collins cant be in any mixes? 
if not there probably should be


----------



## blamblam (Dec 26, 2007)

c'mon sussudio is a choon!


----------



## gridban (Dec 28, 2007)

"a great oldskool mix" - if my currently somewhat shakey internet connection allows me to download it, I'll have a listen to that later Tendril, sounds good. I haven't posted on this thread for a while but my newest mix is available on boombox http://www.b00mb0x.org/wordpress/category/shining-steve/.

Tracklist

1. Krafty Kuts - Freakshow Remix (featuring Ashley Slater)
2. Soul of Man - Trouble!
3. Rob Reng & Thief - Dope Pope
4. Meat Katie & D Ramirez featuring Odissi - Stop The Revolution
5. Tim Deluxe featuring Simon Franks - Let The Beats Roll (Club Mix)
6. Basement Jaxx - Make Me Sweat
7. Armand Van Helden - NYC Beat
8. Martijn ten Velden & Lucien Foort - Bassification
9. Mason - Exceeder (Whelan & Di Scala Remix)
10. B-Phreak - Break Yaself
11. Infekto - The Real Funk (Boogie Army Remix)
12. Simon Paul - One Dollar Disco
13. Myagi - Make It Loud
14. Airport - Shadows Fly On The Motorway

It's a mixture of funky breaks and electro-house with loads of dirty basslines, I _won't_ be playing this style on NYE as I'm doing a house set in the backroom.


----------



## hiccup (Dec 28, 2007)

gridban said:
			
		

> "a great oldskool mix" - if my currently somewhat shakey internet connection allows me to download it, I'll have a listen to that later Tendril, sounds good. I haven't posted on this thread for a while but my newest mix is available on boombox http://www.b00mb0x.org/wordpress/category/shining-steve/.
> 
> Tracklist
> 
> ...



Looks like a fun mix. Am downloading it now, and will have a listen on the way home from work


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 31, 2007)

This isn't strictly a mix but I am the DJ so fuck it, it's going on here - there are nigh on 20 podcasts of unsigned music here and more to come when I have the chance and they are all free for you to download and keep for ever and ever and ever. There's four on the main site and more on the 'archive' section.

Click here and here for a smorgasbord of random tunes mixed together with no particular skill. 

(if you have any stuff you'd like me to play, there is a little box on the site for that)

(if this is spam, so be it)


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 31, 2007)

icepick said:
			
		

> Me n gav have finished our new year 2008 mixtape, you can get it on bigstereo here:
> http://this.bigstereo.net/2007/12/22/la-greve-generale/
> 
> *Tracklisting*
> 2. Fuck Buttons – Sweet love for planet Earth



I heart teh fuck buttons


----------



## andrewdroid (Jan 1, 2008)

*Mix for 2007*






NFU MIX'07
A proper Hardcore mix including the likes of 
Anti Tank
Pigface 
Rabbit Junk
MC 900 Ft. Jesus
LCD Soundsystem
NoMeansNo
and loads of other Hardcore
full tracklisting on the b00mb0x page where its at


----------



## placid (Jan 4, 2008)

*More Sunday than Saturday*

Mix is here

Records used

Kings Of Tomorrow - Finally (Kosmic Dub) - Distance
Weekender - Channel Check - Toko
New Phunk Theory - Always  - Airtight
Oddworx - Sex And Non-Persons - Session
The Second Coming - Iridite
Random Factor - In Visible Light - 20/20 Vision
Discocaine - House Da Crowd - Zoom
Norken - Southern Soul - REEL Discs
Bermuda Triangle - Freya - Vibraphone
Anthony Teasdale  - Sensual Emotions - Alola
Electron Music EP - Iridite
Schatrax - First Heartbeat - Schatrax
Onirico - Stolen Moments - UMM
Fluke - Slid - Circa Records Ltd.
Roberto Rodriguez - back to Square - Frisbee
Idjut Boys & Laj - No name - U star
Playboy - In Da Jungle - Tag
Attaboy - Kookaburra - Toko
Marina Van-Rooy - Sly One - Deconstruction
West Coast Connection  - Voodoo Rhythm - Glasgow Underground
Kinky Joe - Come Around - Promo 01
Count Zero - Silent Prayer - Ozone

Done in one hit, a few mixes i'd change if i could be arsed to redo it but a nice enough couple of hours...

P


----------



## hiccup (Jan 5, 2008)

placid said:
			
		

> Mix is here
> 
> Records used
> 
> ...



Looks like fun


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 5, 2008)

andrewdroid said:
			
		

> NFU MIX'07
> A proper Hardcore mix including the likes of
> Anti Tank
> Pigface
> ...



Like this a lot.


----------



## placid (Jan 11, 2008)

*UK techno and other gems*

The mix is here

I've already put the records away, and there were lots of whites so i just cannot be arsed to do a tracklist.  Ill try and id anything if anyone needs to know.

Personally.. i fink its one of the best mixes ive done for a while, nice flow..some tracks which have been hidden in the far reaches of my record collection.

Enjoy. 

nb - Did have to edit out a bit where i needed to get a beer and nearly dragged my decks and mixer off the desk. Hardly noticable tho.


----------



## placid (Jan 25, 2008)

Last nights show. for some reason seemed to split itself in two.

Not my best by a mile (some mixes a bit muddy, couple of balls ups) but some nice stuff in there, if i may say so myself.

Download here

Super-A-Loof   	Night On The Promenade
Mystic Rythem - Track Relaxer
Phantom Power - A Dollar And A Dream
Designer Music - No Control
Kirk Degiorgio  - Ep3
Visnadi - Transpassage
Shake - The Stranger
Mathew Jonson - Rewire
Juan Atkins - The Mission
Brooks - The Distance
- - - - - - - - - - - 
London calling lp  cant remember name
Chris Lum - Philosoph EP
Aqua Regia - Rugelach
Souldoubt - Plastic Electic
Loosefingers - What is house
Housey Doingz - Pick-N-Mix EP
Wookie - Taboo
Kinky Joe - Come around
HIA - Speedlearn
Omid - Home
HOt chip - audion remix
Rhythim is Rhythim - Drama

Enjoy

Forgot to lop off the end silence.

Must try harder next time


----------



## pootle (Jan 25, 2008)

icepick said:


> Me n gav have finished our new year 2008 mixtape, you can get it on bigstereo here:



*waves to Gav and Mr Pick*

As ever, am hearting your work.  I especially heart the inclusion of that Lil Mama tune and some Ghislan Poirier - his "Le Bounce" album is aces.
Nice touch with the Booka Shade too


----------



## baffled (Jan 26, 2008)

ringo said:


> Here you go baffled:
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/A5711DE044EB9FBC




Completely forgot I had asked for this, so I apologise if I appeared rude in not coming back to say thanks.

Suffice to say I missed it again but I shan't ask again as it was cheeky enough the first time.


Thanks for taking time out to re-up and rest assured I feel like a cock


----------



## pootle (Jan 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> Last Seen mix



Am I being stupid (again) but how can I download this, rather than just listen to it on ma PC?


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 26, 2008)

pootle said:


> Am I being stupid (again) but how can I download this, rather than just listen to it on ma PC?



Right Click and 'save as' (or ctrl + click if you are using a one button mouse on a mac)


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 27, 2008)

New Density of Sound podcast out now

It's a bit noise at the beginning, quite dub in the middle and has quite an eastern feel this week. Very happy with the stuff I found. enjoy. x


----------



## learydeary (Jan 27, 2008)

Under my alter ego 'squizza'

http://www.illfm.net/archive/ILLFM-20070621-Squizza-96kbps.mp3


Watch out for A cracking version of 'those magnificent men in thier flying machines' played on  a mechanical organ other wierdness going on

I played this set after Shackleton & was a little munted


----------



## ringo (Feb 4, 2008)

Two reggae shots, the first is mellow roots and fine Studio 1 rock steady:

http://www.mixdownloads.net/?download=Purp...io20080116a.mp3

The second is a heavyweight roots selection I just did for a couple of mates. Narvic Stepper:

http://www.mixdownloads.net/?download=Narvic08.mp3


----------



## placid (Feb 4, 2008)

Mix is here

Dug this up last week.

All i know about this is a i did it on a tuesday.

Apologies for the bitty tracklisting. If anyone can fill in the blanks, that would be ace.

?
?
Plastikman - Oldskool
C&M Productions Feat. Marcel - True House
A guy called Gerald - Time to jak
Random Factor - In visible Light
Sensorama
? Toko records
Sasha - A Key To Heaven For A Heavenly Trance
Quadrant - Dytiq (i think)
Claro Intellecto - post
? i have no idea..
Claro Intellecto
convextion on downlow 1 ep
Andy Stott - Hostile
?
Stasis - Artifax
ERP - Vox Automation (i think)
laurent garnier - man with the red face
My My - Butterflies & Zebras EP
Morph - synewave records
Keith Worthy DV8
Metro area 7
ERP

enjoy


----------



## blamblam (Feb 11, 2008)

pootle said:


> *waves to Gav and Mr Pick*
> 
> As ever, am hearting your work.  I especially heart the inclusion of that Lil Mama tune and some Ghislan Poirier - his "Le Bounce" album is aces.
> Nice touch with the Booka Shade too



yeah ghislain rocks! cheers pootle


----------



## placid (Feb 15, 2008)

*Way Back When (Lost Chicago Classics)*

Thought I'd give the not so well known Chicago cuts an airing.
I tried my best with the volumes but there are fluctuations..thats just how it goes I'm afraid.

Mix is Here

Tracklisting

House Family - The King of House - Underground
Master Plan - Electric Baile - Sunset
Adrienne Ferlita - I Can Make U Forget - SRO
Steve Poindexter - Chillin' with the P - Muzique
Razz - Razz-Matazz - Sunset
K alexi - Sado Drums - Djax
3 Voices - Escape - Sound Pak
Transient - Higher - Sub Sonic
L factor - Magic - Rhythm Beat
K alexi - Stick Music - DJ International
Joanne & Rickey - Puerto Rican House - 	Made In Heaven Records
Survival - Midnight Dancin'- Target
Scrappy - Freeze - Zap
Sterling Void - Serve It Up - Underground
Jackin' Bernard Badie - Come To Me - DJB
Fingers Inc - Bring Down the Walls - Select
Club MCM - It's Me - Rhythm Beat
Jody Finch - Revenge of the Booty - Tenya
Mirage Featuring Chip E - MB dance - House
Fast Eddie - It's House - Underground
DZ's Pump Girls - DZ's Pump Girls - Dezzarotic Records Inc.
Terry HUnter - Madness - Muzique
M + M - I wanna House - Missing
Mystic - House Girl - Rocking House
G Strings - The Land Of Dreams - G strings
Risqué Rythum Team - 122 House - Chicago Connection Records
Black Traxx - My Piano - Night Club
Farley "Jackmaster" Funk & Ricky Dillard - As Always - Trax
Liz Torres - Can't Get Enough - Jack Trax
The MD connection - The M rules - Muzique

Usual story, done on decks, one hit.

Enjoy

P


----------



## tendril (Feb 20, 2008)

right click and save target as

Drum and Bass

System Check - Dj Brockie & Ed Solo
Palamino - Drumsound & Bassline Smith
Sweet As - Beta 2
Let It Go - Perfect Combination
Taurus - Sign Of The Zodiac
Interceptor - Eat Static
Safety Clause - Q-Project
Ready Or Not (2005 Rmx) - Dj Hype
Deliverance - Generation Dub
Outta Space (Cut & Run Rmx) - Prodigy
Losthighway - Subfocus & Danny Wheeler
Let's Roll - Jonny L
Concrete Steel - E-Z Rollers
Leo - Sign Of The Zodiac

This is a tester for my set on saturday night


----------



## hiccup (Feb 20, 2008)

tendril said:


> right click and save target as
> 
> Drum and Bass
> 
> ...



*right clicks*

*saves target as*

Cheers


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 20, 2008)

tendril said:


> right click and save target as
> 
> Drum and Bass
> 
> ...



Well you start it with one of my fav tracks of 2004


----------



## ringo (Feb 21, 2008)

Listen up!







Half hour of roots and then an hour of extended Studio 1 cuts

http://www.mixdownloads.net/?download=PurpleRadio20080220.mp3


----------



## tangerinedream (Feb 21, 2008)

Density of Sound 7 - out now

All free, all unsigned and all fucking mixed up in a big bag bringing such variety and freshness to your sorry little lives... You can download this with no fear of being shot by the copyright police and then amaze your friends with your eclectic knowledge of the edges of music. 

lol.


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 22, 2008)

Mix one of my mates did that we'll be giving away tonight at Babalou in Brixton. Sure he won't mind me posting this here. Enjoy!

http://phatplanet.podomatic.com/

Tracks

01 00:00 Chelons R. Jones / I Don't Know (Herbert's Presents Only Mix)
02 04:16 Metro Area / Erodyne (Original)
03 09:05 Feist / My Moon My Man (Boys Noize Remix)
04 13:41 Ame / Balandine
05 18:41 Tiger Stipes / Hooked
06 23:49 Afefe Iku / Mirror Dance
07 29:05 Francois Dubois / Blood (Andy Cato's Pack Up And Dance Mix)
08 35:41 Jorgensen / Untitled (Deadmau5 Remix)
09 38:33 Alan M / Got No Clue
10 44:42 Popof / Lost Thought Part One
11 50:23 Deadmau5 / Arguru
12 55:18 Arno Cost & Norman Doray / Apocalypse (Sebastian Leger Remix) (edit)
13 60:48 Minilogue / The Girl From Botany Bay
14 69:33 Milton Jackson / Cycles (edit)


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 22, 2008)

ringo said:


> Listen up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm downloading this now, looking forward to listening later! Any chance of a track list?


----------



## tendril (Feb 23, 2008)

ringo said:


> Listen up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



says I need a password


----------



## topaz (Feb 25, 2008)

it's been a while since i posted a mix in here... better rectify that! something a little more mellow from me this time 

*Topaz  - 24Feb2008* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live on Feb 24 2008 02:02 CST - (79.6 MB)

Tracklist:
01 - Jamie myerson - music for the lonely
02 - Spectrasoul – shades of blue
03 - Greenfly vs stevie wonder – for your love
04 - Zyonbase & Hobzee – blue lotus
05 - Logistics – the trip
06 - Chino – jade sunrise
07 - Cls & wax – broken
08 - Aphrodite – crazy diamond
09 - Kaleb – stay the same
10 - Lynx – counterpoint (?)
11 - Laroque – throw your hands up
12 - Bcee & lomax – help you
13 - Syncopics – the suite
14 - Mav & Autumn - Ocean Phantom
15 - Unknown error – the yearning
16 - High contrast – if we ever
17 - Contour – flipside funk
18 - Skc & bratwa – time is now


*Load in player* | *Download*


----------



## ringo (Feb 28, 2008)

tendril said:


> says I need a password



Yes, mixdownloads requires login, but I think you just have to sign up and you have one. I think I have it with me, I'll stick it on yousendit.


----------



## ringo (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a yousendit download, no login required:

http://download.yousendit.com/2D2E469D5D53BC89

Didn't do a tracklist, bit short on time at the mo, but will ID any tunes if you give me some lyrics. 



ringo said:


> Listen up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ringo (Feb 28, 2008)

Last night's tribute to the late great Joe Gibbs:

http://download.yousendit.com/B12F1F565F04D8FA 

Them A Laugh And A Ki Ki - Soulmates (Tighten Up LP, Trojan)
Love Of The Common People - Nicky Thomas (Absolute Reggae LP)
I'm Not Ashame - Culture (Joe Gibbs 7")
Baldhead Bridge (extended cut) - Mighty Two (No Bones For The Dogs LP, Pressure Sounds)
Created By The Father - Dennis Brown (Joe Gibbs 7")
Naw Go A Funeral - Prince Alla (Joe Gibbs 7")
Tribal War - George Nooks (Joe Gibbs 7")
War Is Over - Dillinger (Joe Gibbs 7")
Fight It Out There - Mighty Diamonds (Joe Gibbs 7")
Cool Out Son - Junior Murvin (Heavy Duty 7")
Money In My Pocket - Dennis Brown / Ah So We Stay - Big Youth (Money In My Pocket LP< Trojan)
Ina Jah Children - Dhaima (Joe Gibbs 7")
Su Su Pan Rasta - Naggo Morris (Joe Gibbs 7")
Heavy Manners - Prince Fari (Heavy Duty 7")
Heart And Soul - Junior Byles (Errol T 7")
I'm Still In Love With You Boy - Marcia Aitken (Joe Gibbs 7")
Up Town Top Ranking - Althea And Donna (Joe Gibbs 7")
Ethiopia (To Jamaica) - Leroy Smart (Joe Gibbs 7")
Two Sevens Clash - Culture (Joe Gibbs 7")
No Bones For The Dogs (No Bones For The Dogs LP, Pressure Sounds)
Bellvue Patient - Dillinger (Heavy Duty 7")
Jah Golden Pen - Sylford Walker (Joe Gibbs 7")
Treasure Dub (African Dub Almighty Chapter 3 LP, Lightning)
This Tribulation - Honey Vaughn (Rhythm Sound 7")


----------



## tendril (Feb 28, 2008)

ringo said:


> Here's a yousendit download, no login required:
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/2D2E469D5D53BC89
> 
> Didn't do a tracklist, bit short on time at the mo, but will ID any tunes if you give me some lyrics.



Ta muchly. Downloading now.

Have a new one uploading myself, be up in an hour and a half then I'll post a link


----------



## tendril (Feb 28, 2008)

Something to kick back and chill to:

rightclick and save as

Trentemøller - Take me into your skin
Adaptive Pattern Recogniser - What would you do
Earth Leakage Trip - No idea
Monologue - Eq Kompfunction
Burial - Ghost Hardware
Burial - You hurt me
Burial - Distant lights
Magnat - The saga
ICYU - Planet #4
Booker Shade - Night falls
Lindstrøm - I feel space
Trentemøller - Moan (Dub)
Future Sound Of London - Lifeforms (re-edit)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 28, 2008)

Cheers tendril - lovely


----------



## topaz (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm avin that one too tendril, ta muchly


----------



## tendril (Feb 28, 2008)

topaz said:


> i'm avin that one too tendril, ta muchly



gotta re-upload it.... editing fu*kup. Let you all know when the replacement is up

oops


----------



## tendril (Feb 29, 2008)

tendril said:


> gotta re-upload it.... editing fu*kup. Let you all know when the replacement is up
> 
> oops



done...

If anyone had downloaded it, I recommend that you re-download it (it is same filename, so just overwright)


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 29, 2008)

topaz said:


> it's been a while since i posted a mix in here... better rectify that! something a little more mellow from me this time
> 
> *Topaz  - 24Feb2008* (live on dnbradio.com)
> 
> ...



I'm listening to this now, loving it so far, this is my favourite kind of DnB


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 29, 2008)

ringo said:


> Last night's tribute to the late great Joe Gibbs:
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/B12F1F565F04D8FA



Listening to & loving this now, sounds excellent, thanks for sharing it  Gonna go straight on my shiny new mp3


----------



## Skim (Mar 1, 2008)

*Cold mix*

I've finally got round to posting up a mix which I did before Christmas and never had time to upload and write a tracklisting for. I was also a bit unsure about the mix, because I don't know if it really worked... but maybe others can be the judge of that.

This is a but more melodic and atmospheric than recent mixes, more downbeat – no dancefloor bangers here 

Download here


----------



## topaz (Mar 1, 2008)

imaginationdead said:


> I'm listening to this now, loving it so far, this is my favourite kind of DnB



soz about the REALLY horrible dodgy mix on the last one, no excuses, i slowed the wrong tune down LOL!!

and thanks, i love all those tunes as well 

(tendril, redownloading now, thanks  )


----------



## tendril (Mar 1, 2008)

topaz said:


> soz about the REALLY horrible dodgy mix on the last one, no excuses, i slowed the wrong tune down LOL!!
> 
> and thanks, i love all those tunes as well
> 
> (tendril, redownloading now, thanks  )



Why not just re-record the last mix and cut it into the original mix? When I record a mix, if I fuck up I just lift the 2 needles and redo the mix from a convenient point. Then after I can just edit it in a wave editor and hey presto, seamless mixes


----------



## topaz (Mar 1, 2008)

tendril said:


> Why not just re-record the last mix and cut it into the original mix? When I record a mix, if I fuck up I just lift the 2 needles and redo the mix from a convenient point. Then after I can just edit it in a wave editor and hey presto, seamless mixes



:hystericallylaughingsmiley:

thanks, first off i'd have had to have done that at the time when the pitches were at the right speeds.. but second.. and most importantly, i'd need to be clever with either computers or fiddly little programmes, which, sadly, i'm not lol...however, if that happens again i'd give it a go and see how bad i could mess it up in soundforge lol, cheers  x


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2008)

and it's cheating init 

nice to see ya topaz  listened to it this afternoon, you spoke! 

how was conti's?


----------



## tendril (Mar 1, 2008)

ddraig said:


> and it's cheating init



Na, cheating is then using the cd when you play out 



batsloyfim anyone?


----------



## topaz (Mar 2, 2008)

ddraig said:


> and it's cheating init
> 
> nice to see ya topaz  listened to it this afternoon, you spoke!
> 
> how was conti's?



  i avoideth speaking as much as i can as u know.. doesn't everyone hate the sound of their own recorded voice? grates on me something horrible, ewww ewwwwwww ewwwwwwww

and conti's didn't happen for me, i was supposed to meet 'my boss' there to pick up a lappy he's got for me, but he "didn't have the time to pick it up before leaving for the gig"   unreliable git! 

u cool? gotta catchup soon, free partyage at the end of this month wink wink wink!


----------



## Dj TAB (Mar 3, 2008)

*NEW MIX*






download

probably the less said on the inspiration for this mix the better.....


----------



## art of fact (Mar 7, 2008)

made this mix yesterday after drinking bare gin (excuse the ropey mixing and constant samples going off...) and deciding we needed a mix for our alpha romeo subwoofer bloc journey, innit blad.







http://www.divshare.com/download/3970872-76d


1. Bounty killa - killa talk
2. rubi dan and subzero - nang
3. squarepusher - my red hot car vip
4. lady sovereign - ch-ching
5. skream & cluekid - sandsnake
6. kanye west - jesus walks (unknown souljah remix)
7. ghislain poirier feat. face-t - blazin
8. zomby - spliff dub (rustie remix)
9. Toddla t - inna di dancehall (sinden & count of monte cristal remix)
10. speculum - nympho (mowgli remix - bombaman re-edit)
11. bombaman - ?
12. witty boy - iron man vip
13. 187 lockdown - gunman (twocker remix)
15. curses - what i need (drop the lime vip)
16. durrty goodz - switching songs pt.2 (the good old days)
17. mathhead - grime acid
18. milanese - so malleable cold mix
19. si begg - hornsey slap (hoods up mix)
20. ghislain poirier feat face-t - blazin (modeselektor remix)
21. coki and movado - gangster 4 life
22. the bug ft. warrior queen - poison dart (original mix)
23. broken note - war in the making - cutty ranks - limb by limb acapella


----------



## matp (Mar 7, 2008)

ringo said:


> Last night's tribute to the late great Joe Gibbs:
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/B12F1F565F04D8FA
> 
> This is a great mix mate. Thank you. I love that Althia and Donna track.


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Mar 8, 2008)

matp;7212904][QUOTE=ringo said:


> Last night's tribute to the late great Joe Gibbs:
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/B12F1F565F04D8FA
> 
> This is a great mix mate. Thank you. I love that Althia and Donna track.



I really enjoyed this too, some great songs in there that I hadn't heard before. You had a bit of trouble with some records skipping though didn't you!


----------



## boing! (Mar 8, 2008)

art of fact said:


> made this mix yesterday after drinking bare gin (excuse the ropey mixing and constant samples going off...) and deciding we needed a mix for our alpha romeo subwoofer bloc journey, innit blad.
> 
> 
> http://www.divshare.com/download/3970872-76d
> ...



Quality mix.


----------



## Greebozz (Mar 10, 2008)

Dj TAB said:


> *NEW MIX*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am enjoying this mix.  It's surprisingly experimental and dripping with menacing funk.  Some of the tracks remind me of early Leftfield and how Aphex twin might have sounded if he had not gone mad.


----------



## Dj TAB (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^^^

thanks!


----------



## -=RicK=- (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X86X0Q0S

Heres a bit of Tech House mix with a little bit of Tough Uptempo prog chucked in for a good measure, mix done last nite, some places where the beats are out by a tiny ammount, barely noticable, its nothing too shocking. In my defense I'd had lots of valium and a few beers 

Anyhow, overall I reckon its a good effort and flows well, give it a listen 

Tracklist 

1.Pokerflat - Do It Right (Matty's PFR Mix)
2 Marco V - Dudak
3.Noir - All About House Music (Noir 2007 Remix)
4.Blue Foundation - Sweep Resistance (Jim Rivers Dub)
5.Jim Rivers - Igo Deep (Original Mix)
6.Seeds - Head In The Clouds
7.DJ Pierre - Destroy This Track (James Talk 303 Dub)
8.DJ Dan - Needle Damage (Thomas Gold Dub)
9.Micha Moor - Space (Klass Club Mix)
10.Adam K & Soha - I Like Rhythm
11.Dubfire - Roadkill (Cedric Gervais Remix)

Oh and feedback would be appreciated, cos I might me sending a more polished version out as a demo


----------



## placid (Mar 17, 2008)

*Placid  Another late night*

THe mix is  here

Kind of a 5 or 6am slot..heads still properly trolleyed but not quite as much energy

Wamdue Kids - These Branching Moments - Peacefrog
Dubtribe Sound System - Hot Climate Location - Dubplate
Mission Control - In Your Soul - Deep South Recordings
Lawrence - Shipwrecked - Styrax Leaves
Trilogy - Love me forever or Love me not - ATCO Records
Sublevel - Just Us - Sublevel
Kerri Chandler - Digital Love Affair - Large
Andrés - Untitled - KDJ
Hot Lizard - 165...Drop - Pacific
Nick Holder & Marcus Turcotte - Bump - Escape
Randolph - About Last Night - Mahogani
Burnski - Old Run - Boe
Koi - Deaf Torero - Styrax Leaves
Charles Webster / Paul K. Joyce - Rather Be here - Remote
Marcel Wave - 71 Aldie - Freerange
Freddie Fresh - Tether - Electric Music Foundation
Quantec - Circular - Styrax Leaves
Pete Moss - Infrared - Earthtones
Dubtribe - Deep Soul - Organico
Marcus Worgull Feat. Mr. White - Under The Sycamore Tree - Innervisions
The Persuader - Centralbron - Svek
Annie - The greatest hit - Loaded

. Suffice to say I think it is well worth the extra mb's to get it in 320kbps.

Enjoy

ps Many thanks to Iainn for hosting it, Ill look into getting myself something permanent as im going to be doing all mine in at least 256 from now on.


----------



## Dj TAB (Mar 18, 2008)

I recently uploaded my effort for urban11 to DjTAB.net, thought I'd post it up here for other urbanites to listen to as the end result is a good laugh. The mix veers through hip-hop, wonky beats, house and dubstep....






download

Have fun!
Toby


----------



## topaz (Mar 19, 2008)

another one from me... big harder this time.


*Topaz  - StCallumsDay* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live on Mar 17 2008 03:03 CDT - (53.3 MB)

Tracklist:
01 - i have a suspicious feeling i\'ve missed a tune off...pls let me know if you spot it! ta!
02 - 
03 - Brookes bros vs futurebound – dawn treader
04 - Blame – harlem
05 - Morphy – samsara
06 - Die and clipz – Indian summer (< I surprised myself with that one!)
07 - Pendulum – propane (yes I like it)
08 - Nero – choices
09 - Contour – wailing song
10 - Mooncat – black roses
11 - Wezzler & cold jazz – little seed
12 - Mooncat – nyabinghi
13 - Bungle, roots and the ego – conquest system
14 - Dan marshall – crazy (zero tol rmx)
15 - Roots and the ego – universe


*Load in player* | *Download*


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 21, 2008)

Clicky above for an hour of stuff 'n' ting. 

Density of Sound 8 rolls into town like a big ole lorry full of stuff that you want. We got lyrical mastery, we got beats, we got violins, we got fractured rhythms, we got South American, North American, Celtic, European (East and West) - What more could you possibly desire?

enjoy x


----------



## magneze (Mar 22, 2008)

Been a while since I posted a mix. This one is a recreation of my set at Serious Business vs Electric Avenue 2nd Feb 2008. Excuse some of the dodgy mixing, I blame lack of sleep after Just Defy vs Poverty. 

Serious Business @ 3am Mix

1. D.A.V.E. The Drummer & DJ Android - President Of Mass Destruction - Apex
2. David Moleon - Lunattica - Moop Up
3. Zoid - Mass Madras (Rework) - More Punk Than Funk
4. D.A.V.E. The Drummer & K.N. - Work The Groove - Apex
5. A.P. - Jaunt - Kick The Drum
6. The Alien Thing - Ring My Bell - Bang On
7. Zoid - The Ruff Stuff - Kick The Drum
8. Kryz - Return To Libc (Geezer Remix) - WahWah
9. 3PhazeGenerator - Heatseeker - Generator UK
10. Lochi - Vote Techno Party - Routemaster
11. Ant & D.D.R. - Acid Techno ... All The Time - Stay Up Forever
12. D.A.V.E. The Drummer - Seen The Future - SP Groove
13. Ant - 5 Point Automatic Remix - Powertools

Download (62.9MB)

Just realised I've got that Ring My Bell tune on quite a few of my mixes. Ah well, just shows how much I like it!


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Mar 24, 2008)

uk bass - breakbeat - ravebreaks - hardcore breaks - nuskool oldskool - breakcore - dubstep - oldskool remixed with breaks over the top of it... call it what you will...

Its here!


http://www.sendspace.com/file/raouic

Just knocked it together last night and apart from some ropey mixing in the middle of the mix (no elephants falling downstairs don't worry, just being a perfectionist i can hear myself chasing some beats in to get them perfect), what do you think?


----------



## killer b (Mar 24, 2008)

listy?


----------



## Tan_Y_Ddraig (Mar 24, 2008)

killer b said:


> listy?



Sorry but my secretary is on annual leave


----------



## placid (Mar 25, 2008)

*Deep for Days*

the mix is here

Kenny Dixon Jr - Transit - Sound Signature
Mike Dunn - Freaky Mf - Robsoul
Keith Worthy - Deep For Dayz - Sistrum
Kenny Larkin - My Reflection - Peacefrog
Substance & Vainquer - Reverberations - Scion Versions
Mike Huckaby - Dance - Harmonie Park
System 7 / Derrick May - Mysterious Traveller - Alpha Wave
Jack Master - Bang the Box - Jack
Acid Test - Test 1 - Playhouse
DeepChord - HR-01 - Hierophant Records
Lawrence - Shipwrecked - Styrax
Souldoubt - Where Now - Special Needs
Calisto - Get House - Definitive
Randolph - About Last Night - Mahogani Music
Mayday - Nude Photo 88 - Koolkat
Quantec - Circular - Styrax
Anthony Rother - Redlight District - Elektrolux
Patrice Scott - Do You Feel Me - Sistrum
Kenny Larkin - Let Me Think - Peacefrog
Random Factor - Forgotten Places - 20:20
Koi - Deaf Torero - Styrax
Reese - Just Want Another Chance - Incognito
Barada - Baradatrax I - Definitive
Johnny Fiasco - Subliminal Passage - Large

Recorded in one hit, from future-music.co.uk March 20 2008, compressed at 320kbps,bout 270mb.


Enjoy


----------



## Liveist (Mar 28, 2008)

Did this last night. I'm more chuffed the laptop didn't die on me mixing it more then anything. Anyway, presenting:

Ultra Violent Red Electric Mix

Db vs Tim Paris - Future Now (DJ Tool)
Nathan Fake - The Sky Was Pink (James Holden Remix)
Royksopp - What Else Is There (Trentemoller Remix)
Lindstrom - I Feel Space (Freeform Five Remix)
Blackstrobe - Shining Bright Star (Oliver Huntemann Instrumental)
Elektrochemie - Big One
Underworld - Jal To Tokyo (Paul Woolford Remix)
Dan Curtin - Blip That Shit
Sasha - Coma
Thomas Schumacher - Red Purple
The Knife - Like A Pen (Thomas Schumacher Remix/Leftism's Vocal Edit)
Hybrid - Finished Symphony (Deadmau5 Remix)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/9662553d6355ca/


----------



## Moronik (Mar 28, 2008)

<html>
<body>

A bit of a departure for me, heres a mix of electro baile-funk grimin' baltimore techno entitled Sex Games.
No tracklisting, sorry..


http://www.zshare.net/audio/65226342ec02e0


----------



## Liveist (Mar 30, 2008)

Reflected Light Mix

Spektre - Minimal Machinist (Oliver Huntemann Remix)
Elektrochemie - Get Yourself
Marcella - Stabbing Sally (Audiojack Vox)
James Zabiela - Human (Original Mix)
Pornobreaks - Trippin Me Out (Audiojack Remix)
Audion - Noiser
Ellen Allien - Your Body Is My Body (Ellen Allien Original Mix)
Britney Spears - Breathe On Me (James Holden Dub Mix)
Adam Freeland - Silverlake Pills (Gui Boratto Remix)/Freeland - We Want Your Soul
Kate Wax - Beetles and Spider (Ellen Allien and Apparat Remix)
Thom Yorke - Harrowdown Hill (Extended Mix)
Avus - Real (Nathan Fake Remix)
Dextro - Do You Need Help (Mfa Help Mix)
One + One (James Zabiela and Nic Fanciulli) - No Pressure

http://www.divshare.com/download/4136072-e50


----------



## citydreams (Apr 2, 2008)

*Soulful strut*

Got the day off, so been playing 

Hope you like...

One step at a time: Addle Aid (58mins 30s)

01: Esther Phillips - Use me up
02: Spanky Wilson - I'm thankful
03: Alice Russell - A fly in the hand
04: The Nextmen - Let it roll
05: Open Souls & Tyra Hammon - Turn it up
06: Betty Davis - F.U.N.K.
07: The Sweet Vandals - Wake up
08: Rev Jamel & Bob Johnson - Did you see those men
09: B.D.M. - Everybody's marching
10: Kay Robinson - The lord will make a way
11: Miz Davis - Sing a happy song
12: The Dynamics - Land of 1000 dances
13: The Fatback Band - Do the bus stop
14: George Campbell 5 - Wear it out
15: Mighty Voices of Wonder - I thank the Lord
16: Happy House - Bobby & Betty go to the moon
17: Beatconductor - All right
18: Ch3vy - Blue boogaloo

http://www.divshare.com/download/4155958-9e3


----------



## hiccup (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks cool, am downloading now, cheers


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 2, 2008)

What hiccup said


----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2008)

i concur.


----------



## Liveist (Apr 3, 2008)

Waiting For Nothing To Happen Mix

Silicone Soul - Fearmakers (Intro)
Stephan Bodzin - Bedford
Silicone Soul - Fearmakers (Darkroom Dub)
Yoshimoto - I Want Yu 2 Hear Me (Audiofly Mix)
Mike Monday - Zum Zum (Audiojack Remix)
Emjae - Can You Handle It (Audiojack Remix)
Miss Kittin - Metalhead
Vandal - Idiots (Audiojack Remix)
UNKLE - Hold My Hand (Dubfire Remix)
Silicone Soul - The Poisoner's Diary (Ewan Pearson Instrumental)
Ito and Star - Sudoko Kid (Original Mix)
MOS - Emotional Distortion (Popof Remix)
Faze Action - In The Trees (Carl Craig C2 Remix)
Ellen Allien and Apparat - Way Out (Robag Wruhme Vati Mafonkk Remikks)

http://www.divshare.com/download/4160911-ba1


----------



## lighterthief (Apr 4, 2008)

tendril said:


> Something to kick back and chill to:
> 
> rightclick and save as
> 
> ...


Liking this lots.



Dj TAB said:


> *NEW MIX*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking this lots.



Liveist said:


> Did this last night. I'm more chuffed the laptop didn't die on me mixing it more then anything. Anyway, presenting:
> 
> Ultra Violent Red Electric Mix
> 
> ...


Liking this, loving the very first tune   have to see if I can track it down on mp3.


----------



## Gee (Apr 7, 2008)

*Balls Deep*

Deep house/techno mainly with a couple of classics and not 4/4 at all from Domu and Paradox, enjoy

 Nathan Fake – The Sky Was Pink (Holden mix) 
 Marshal Jefferson – Mushroom 
 Tyree Cooper & Matt Flores – Close Life Off 
 Domu – Discoteque 2 
 DJ Sneak – The Flow 
 Trackheadz – Jah Shall Come 
 Trevor Rockliffe – Relax 
 Tommie Navada – Stargirl 
 Tyree Cooper – Acid Over (Heavenly Mix) 
 Indiginous Space People – Across the Universe 
 Ame – Kuma 
 Cosmic Twins – Solar Flare 
 CRM – Happy Endings 
 Volcov & Paradox – No Europe (Domu rmx) 
 Domu – Body Electric 
 Sueno Latino - Winter Version

http://www.sendspace.com/file/n4dht8


----------



## Gee (Apr 7, 2008)

*Balls Deep*

Deep house/techno mainly with a couple of classics and not 4/4 at all from Domu and Paradox, enjoy

 Nathan Fake – The Sky Was Pink (Holden mix) 
 Marshal Jefferson – Mushroom 
 Tyree Cooper & Matt Flores – Close Life Off 
 Domu – Discoteque 2 
 DJ Sneak – The Flow 
 Trackheadz – Jah Shall Come 
 Trevor Rockliffe – Relax 
 Tommie Navada – Stargirl 
 Tyree Cooper – Acid Over (Heavenly Mix) 
 Indiginous Space People – Across the Universe 
 Ame – Kuma 
 Cosmic Twins – Solar Flare 
 CRM – Happy Endings 
 Volcov & Paradox – No Europe (Domu rmx) 
 Domu – Body Electric 
 Sueno Latino - Winter Version

http://www.sendspace.com/file/n4dht8


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 10, 2008)

We got bleepy, dubby, post punky, folky, electronicary stuff and more. Have a listen - You might like. 

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=23

enjoy x


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 10, 2008)

*Broken Lattice Mix*






This was a radio show i did last w/e.  Turns into a straightish DJ mix after a while....kind of.

Broken Lattice Mix

DJ Wrongspeed  - Broken Lattice - April '08 -Decibel Breach Mix

'Krapp's Last Tape '  (Excerpt) - Beckett
'In Memorian' 1961 - Dick Higgins
Scrap Club @ Area10 15/3/08 - recording
Shibboleth - Aufgehoben
Iron Man - Armour
Wormhole VIP - D-formed
Kobold - Caterva ft. Anita Zomba
Closer - Matt Green & D-formed
Stampin - The Bug ft. Flowdan
Brixton market - recording
Why Dem fight - Sarantis ft. Bunnington Judah
Brixton market - recording
Never mind the rowlocks - Bow Gamelan
Chemical Waste - Dot
Positive - Search & Destroy
Reflect - Toasty
Tequilla Mockingbird - Schemeboy & Randomoidz
Enemy Lines - Source Direct
113 (Saw Darkness in You) - DJ Hidden
Beholder - Reckal + Malsam
Play with us - eRRe
Lock Jaw - Xanoptican
Our Fear - Outside Agency
Fucknine (Original) - Hellfish & Brian Fury
You'll find a way - Santogold (switch remix) plus dodgy CD
Krumble - In Memory Of Loud DnB
Pop - Record/Evolving
Nope, nothing - Pisstank

Running Time 68mins


----------



## placid (Apr 11, 2008)

*Mid 90's US Deep House*

Y0u can get it here

Trax used are

Glenn Underground - Archives
Chris Brann - Smuthullet
Gemini - Imagine A Nation
Fresh Cool Juice - Feelin' Strong
Alton Miller - Progressions / Time & Space
Joeski & Dano - Chikko
Kevin Yost - Plastic Jazz
Warp Dub Sound System - God Said
DJ Rasoul - Global Guidance 2
Precription Underground EP
Wamdue Kids - Global Guidance
Mutabaruka - Dis Poem '99
Cesaria Evora - Sangue De Beirona
K.O.F. / A Lil' Louis Painting - Stormy Black
The Chicago Connection - Dancin'


----------



## Liveist (Apr 12, 2008)

Edit-it-it-it-it-it-it-it-it-it-it-it-it-it-edit

Mr Oizo vs Uffie - Half An Uff (A.D./.D Edit)
Justice - DVNO (Night Facilities Remix)
The Prodigy - Girls (idiotech Remix)
Freeform Five - Eeeeaaooww feat. Bounty Killer
Nine Inch Nails - Capital G (Phones 666 RPM Remix)
Freeform Five - No More Conversations (Switch Mix)
Leftfield - Phat Planet (Dave Clarke Remix)
Miss Kittin - Barefoot Tonight

http://www.zshare.net/audio/10352579e6269758/


----------



## tendril (Apr 14, 2008)

An hour and 16 of filthy electrohousebreaks


Robodog 107MB [rightclick and 'save link as']


Depeche Mode - Never let me down again (Digitalism Mix)
Depeche Mode - Everything counts (Huntemann and Bodzin dub)
Phonique feat. die elfen - The red dress (Tiefschwarz remix)
Swain and Paris feat. Neive Armstrong - Come as one (Dub)
Dylan Rhymes feat. Katherine Ellis - Salty (Deepgroove remix)
Photek - Love and war (LA Riots remix)
Good Books - Passchendaele (Dekko remix)
Drumattic Twins - Feelin kinds strange (Bass Kleph and Nick Thayer remix)
Dj Nitro - Looking at the future
The Age Of Love - Watch out for stella club mix
The Age Of Love - Wrecked Angle 2004 remix
Dj Nitro - Nightology
Meat Katie and Dylan Rhymes - Moist (Koma and Bones mix)
Uptown Connection - System Senegal (Koma and Bones remix)
Meat Katie and Justin Drake - Poke
Leftfield and Bambaata - Afrika Shox (VW remix)


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 14, 2008)

Very pleased with this latest show. Quite broken beatsy in parts but got some really different stuff in it - a happy sprinkling of dub, post rock, found sound, ambient, wierd folk, anarchic hip hop and extreme sampling mayhem. Don’t just take my word for it. Download it now and all for free!

*Tracklisting*
martsman - antifunny
civilianslave -nine am
Stephen Orsak - November
disrupt - foundation bit
konrad bayer - kites
BRTLMN - Onublauxe.mp3
Books on Tape - Crackton
transient - when nobody is around.mp3
chenard walcker - flying saucers
bogs visionary orchestra - Can’t stop wearin’ a gun
Helium Swamp Recordings - Look up - you’re already there
Meltmaster - stencil squids
sickoakes - Wedding Rings & Bullets In The Same Golden Shrine

Hope you enjoy x


----------



## Liveist (Apr 26, 2008)

Uffie - Robot Oeuf
Oliver Huntemann - 37 Degrees
Santos - Females
Plump DJs - Take The Weight (Original Mix)
Si Begg - Hard Like Funk feat. Epcot
Edu K - Gatas Gatas Gatas (Crookers Remix)
Gotan Project - Mi Confesion (Edu K Drop tHE Bass Remix)
Sta - In Living Colour
LCD Soundsystem - Get Innocuous (Soulwax Remix)
Duke Dumont - Lean N Bounce
Miss Kittin & The Hacker - Frank Sinatra
Etienne de Crécy – Fuck (Original Mix)
Mypark - Out Of Control
Adam Freeland - Hate
The Bug feat. Warrior Queen - Poison Dart (Original Mix)
Evil Nine - Burn It To The Ground
Autolux - Blanket (Adam Freeland Fabric Mix)
Dextro - Do You Need Help (James Holden Noise Tool)
Unkle Vs Trentemoller - Price You Pay/Take Me Into Your Skin (Mojib's Mashup Mix)

http://www.divshare.com/download/4353227-95b


----------



## placid (Apr 26, 2008)

*1988 - Classic Chicago Acid*

Classics.  Nuff sed

here

James Jack Rabbit - Rabbit trax 11 -Yoton
Jaquarius - Love is Happiness - Rockin' House
The Sweat Boyz - Do You Wanna Jack? - West Madison
Dj Pierre - Box Energy - Trax
Tyree - It takes a Thief - Underground
Hot Hanas Hula - Hot Hands - Trax
Fast Eddie - My melody - white
Armando - Uhaceeid - Missing Dog
Adonis - No Way Back - Trax
Jackmaster Curt - Real Fresh House - East
L'il Louis - Why d'U Fall - Epic
Fantasy Club - Mystery Girl - IHR
Fatcat - Let's Try Acid - World
The Children - Work the Box - Underground
Phuture - The Creator - Jack Trax
Playground Productionz - Vintage Computation - Dance Mania
Terry Baldwin - Do you wanna Dance - Futuresound
No name - Jason's Revenge - House Nation
DA Posse - It's My Life - Future
The Lincoln BOys - Check it out - Dance Mania
Risque III - Risqué Madness - Stride


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2008)

looking good. cheers.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 5, 2008)

*New Density of Sound out NOW!!!*

A new episode is online right now!

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=26

Tracklist

Riley - Mr Vertigo
Downliners Sekt - Weather Underground
Virtu-oso - New Day

Talco - La Sedia Vuota
Ghostown - Reflections
Kostas Vomvolos - Travelling

Natty I - Endless Dub
Manra - Hassan
Revolution of Clowns - A field

Kanchi - Scission Siamoise
Giant Squid March on Washington - The Blessing and the Glory
Lokolé -Lerele

Fake - The risks and benfits of mediacation


----------



## blamblam (May 6, 2008)

An extract from the set we played at a Copenhagen Vice party a few weeks ago: 

http://www.divshare.com/download/4310659-d94

Tracks
1. Does it offend you, yeah? - With A Heavy Heart (I Regret To Inform You)
2. Klaxons – Atlantis to Interzone
3. 2 Live Crew - Shake A lil' Somethin'
4. Danger – 11h30
5. Missy Elliot - We run this (Duke Dumont remix)
6. Sebastian - Ross Ross Ross (Iggybabys fuck me harder edit)
7. AC Slater – Bassline time
8. The Presets – My People (DIM remix)
9. Cajuan – Dance Not Dance (Digitalism unreleased remix)
10. Dead Prez - Hell Yeah
11. Thomas Bangalter – Spinal Scratch
12. Alter Ego - Why Not
13. Bone Crusher - Never Scared
14. Shitdisco - I know kung fu (Goose remix)
15. Mylo - Paris Four Hundred (Etienne De Crécy remix)
16. Cut Copy - Light and music
17. Daft Punk - Around the world (Kid Dub remix)
18. Pete Rock - Warzone
19. Daft Punk - Television rules the nation
20. Duke Dumont - Pop dat poosay
21. MSTRKFT - Street justice 07 remix
22. Roman Salzger - Lollipop Machine
23. Refused - Liberation frequency (LGG's rough club edit)
24. Hot Pink Delorean - Played out
25. Plimsouls – Rebecca (re-edit)
26. Armand Van Helden – NYC Beat
27. K.I.M. - Fistogram (DIM remix)
28. Tegan And Sara - Back In Your Head (RAC Remix)
29. B Rich – Dirty dirty
30. Ghislain Poirier - Blazin (Modeselektor Remix)
31. Cadence Weapon - In Search Of The Youth Crew
32. Whitenoise - It's What We Do
33. 2 Live Crew – Face down ass up
34. Teenage BadGirl – Hands Of Strangers (Yuksek Remix)
35. The Smiths - How soon is now
36. Dizzee Rascal – Sirens
37. Rage Against The Machine – Bombtrack
38. Notorious B.I.G. - Party and Bullshit (Ratatat Remix)
39. The Whip – Divebomb
40. Ghosts on Tape – Ice blood
41. Bubba Sparkxxx – Heat it up
42. Siriusmo – Wow
43. Positive K - I got a man
44. Yeah Yeah Yeahs – Gold lion
45. Apparat Feat. Raz Ohara - Holdon (Modeselektor Remix)
46. Abstrackt Keal Agram – Bad thriller
47. Freeform Five – No more conversation (Mylo remix)
48. Donovan – Yo
49. Feist - 1234 (Van She Technologic Remix)

hope you enjoy!


----------



## Wintermute (May 7, 2008)

icepick said:


> An extract from the set we played at a Copenhagen Vice party a few weeks ago:



This is the nuts


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 7, 2008)

Cheers Icepick another kick ass mix


----------



## bluestreak (May 7, 2008)

That looks great Icepick.  Downloading it now.


----------



## blamblam (May 7, 2008)

cheers guys!


----------



## pk (May 9, 2008)

icepick said:


> An extract from the set we played at a Copenhagen Vice party a few weeks ago:
> 
> http://www.divshare.com/download/4310659-d94
> 
> ...



Thats fucking nuts, top work!
What software did you use?


----------



## lunchbox (May 9, 2008)

ty icepick, got this on the d/l, looks good. 

pk, apparently they 'use a mixture of software - we use ableton, traktor, acid pro and soundforge for various different bits'.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 9, 2008)

I was just about to ask when the next mix was out, time to bump the LGG thread


----------



## Digitalbil (May 9, 2008)

Here is a Hard House mix for those of you who like this style of music… 

Here is the link 
http://www.divshare.com/download/4440105-7d5

If it says I have reached my limit of bandwidth then email me and I will get another site to host it. My email is Digitalbil@gmail.com 

If you have not already done so then add me 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978 
www.thedjlist.com/djs/DIGITAL_BILL

Thanks for listening
Digital Bill


----------



## Liveist (May 10, 2008)

Shane Berry - Fillertet 2
Ellen Allien - Go
Ellen Allien - Tief In Mir
Dennis Ferrer - Son Of Raw (Loco Dice Remix)
Microdinamic - Debbie Does Dallas (Original Mix)
Guido Schneider and Andre Galuzzi - Baccara
Todd Sine feat. Natacha Labelle - Naa
Plastikman - Spastik (Dubfire Rework)
C'hanel - The Realm (accapella)
Kate Wax - Beetles and Spider (Ellen Allien and Apparat Remix)
Cobblestone Jazz - India In Me (Mix 2)
Loco Dice - Seeing Through Shadows
Maetrik - Sexus
Elektrochemie - Faking
Anja Schneider - Loop Der Mer (Original Mix)
Alex Bau - Halifax Funk
M.A.N.D.Y. vs Booka Shade feat. Laurie Anderson - Oh Superman
Minilogue - The Girl From Botany Bay

http://www.divshare.com/download/4442839-8ce


----------



## magneze (May 10, 2008)

May 2008 Mix - A mix of a load of mostly European techno. 

1. Soul Preacher - Napolitan Diva - Kazoo
2. DJ Mika - Evil Dancer - YingYang
3. DJ Miss Monica - Rich Day (Hertz Remix) - Tsunami
4. Collins & Behnam - Hentes Voltam - Adult
5. C-System - Load Game - Patterns
6. Reaky - Railroad Trip - YingYang
7. Goncalo M - G28 (DJ Mika Remix) - Ying Yang
8. Marcelino CIC - Plus - Audio Family
9. Peppelino - Nexus (Reaky Remix) - Soul Access
10. Wehbba & DJ Link - Excess Baggage - Amigos
11. Mono:Log & Wragg - Trouser Flapper - Trilogy
12. DJ Link - Salada (Valentino Kanzyani Remix) - Amigos
13. Clodagh & Rhythm Technologies - Tram Yard Vibes - Kick The Drum

Download (56.3MB)


----------



## magneze (May 12, 2008)

Mmmm, after listening with a more critical and less pissed ear today it sounded a bit poo so I redid it tonight replacing a few of the tracks as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2008)

Thought I'd share these with you:
PK Mix - Geman Ice Skaters
http://www.sendspace.com/file/0se5h3 

Baruka - Raver Of The Lost Funk 
Studio 1-sliver 
Don Disco & Sikora-Tanzen 
Tungsten-Depictions 
Mark Broom-29 Black Mix 
Jay Denham-The Myth 
Vice-Damn 
Damon Wild-Opaque Surgeon Mix 
Jessa Roses-Didn’t I Audion Mix 
Heiko Laux-Pre Sense 
Agoria-Les Beaux Jours 
Dan Curtin-My Interest is Vanilla 
User 3 
Hutton Drive-324 
Hood Scientific-Mega 
DJ3000-Took my nation 
Robert Hood-Who taught you math 
Berlin Dub Sessions-Future dubs 4 B2 
Jeff Bennet-Audioable 
Planetary Assault Systems-Diesel Drudge / Loleatta hit & Run acappella 
Substance & Vainqueur-Resonance 
3 Generations Walking-Midnight Bustling

Toby Frith's Norman Conquest Of Glossop mix:

http://www.bleep43recordings.com/mix...tofglossop.MP3 

Heartbreak - We're Back 
Mr Pauli vs Alden Tyrell - Little (SYD remix) 
Japan - Life in Tokyo 
Todd Terje - Italian Stallion 
Tantra - A place called Tarot (Idjut boys remix) 
Klapto - Mister Game (Alden Tyrell remix) 
Freak Electrique - Cloud Surfer 
Zombi - Sapphire 
Skatebard - Vuelo 
Hiem - She's the One (Mathew Jonson remix) 
Jeff Mills - Fantasia 
Arpanet - Wireless Internet 
Kraftwerk - Home Computer 
Nitro Deluxe - Let's get Brutal 
Legowelt - Are you truly Debonaire? 
Barry Mason - Body (Faze Action re-edit) 
Los Angeles T.F - Magical Body 
Thomas Brinkmann - Easy goin' 
Nimoy - Dort Kommen Die Clowns 
Henrik Schwarz - Chicago 
Polarius - What's a Frying 
Sendex - Hypenosis 
Chicago Shags - Westside 
Pink Elln & Atom Heart - Live in Zuerich (part) 
Modeselektor - Dancing Box (Sleeparchive remix) 
Suburban Knight - Midnight Sunshine

Luke Handsfree's Tweek mix:

http://plexlondon.net/audio/Tweek.mp3 


Caustic Window - Cordialatron (Rephlex) 
Kritical Audio - Krupp (Chillosophy) 
Mr Fingers - Slam Dance (Extended Version) (DJ Classic Mastercuts) 
Lil' Louis - French Kiss (Epic) 
DJ ESP - Jackin' Fer Beats (Pro-Jex) 
Sendex - Evidence (Bunker) 
cv313 - Space (echospace [detroit]) 
Wang Inc. - Dissonance (Persistencebit) 
Unknown Artist - B1 Seldom Felt 2 (Seldom Felt) 
Shitcluster - Doop 3 (SD) 
Unknown Artist - The Saturiun System (SCSI-AV) 
Detromental - Free Your Mind (White) 
Kenny Larkin - Clavia's North (Rush Hour) 
DJ Funk - Jerk It (Dance Mania) 
Rustie - Throw Some D's (Click Clack) (Dress2Sweat) 
Junior Boys - Like A Child (Carl Craig Remix) (!K7) 
James Ruskin - Under 3 (Tresor) 
Der Zyklus - Quasar (Frustrated Funk) 

Luke Handsfree's Whatence mix:
http://postbocks.com/audio/download/223/Whatence.mp3

Cannibal Ox - Intro to Iron Galaxy (Def Jux) 
Rhythm & Sound with Bobbo Shanti - Poor People Must Work (Carl Craig Remix) (Burial Mix) 
Peverelist - Infinity Is Now (Tectonic) 
Monolake - Alaska (Substance Remix 1) (Monolake / Imbalance Computer Music) 
Aleksi Perälä - Path (Rephlex) 
I-f - Theme From Pack (Parallax Corporation Remix) (Interdimensional Transmissions) 
Der Zyklus - Der Tonimpulstest (Frustrated Funk) 
Planetary Assault Systems - Booster (Peacefrog) 
M-D-Emm - Got Any Hardcore (Hardcore Acid) (Strictly Underground) 
Bass Clef - One Hundred Point Three (Blank Tapes) 
Ø - Spiraalit (Sähkö) 
Rob Alcock - Allium (Continual) 
Cursor Miner - Hair Of The Dog (Lo) 
DJ Funk - Jerk It (Dance Mania) 
Nebula II - Seance (Remix) (Reinforced) 
Baby Ford - Normal (Heston Flora Remix by AFX) (Rephlex) 
iO - Xpe Free Run (Cheap) 
Zomby - Spliff Dub (Rustie Remix) (Hyperdub) 
Soundmurderer & SK-1 - Soundclash Remix (Planet Mu) 
AFX - Klop Job (Rephlex) 
Qwerty - Concrete Acid (Rottenrow) 

Peter Mangalore's Strickly Snappen Necks Volume 2 mix:
http://www.bleep43recordings.com/mix...nNecksVol2.mp3

Dr Who vs The Pescatons 
Burrito Boys - Untitled (Atak) 
Appleblim - Mystikal Warrior (Skull Disco) 
Cherry Bomb - Bursting Out (Music Man) 
Gescom - D1 (Skam) 
Kooky Scientist - Old vs Neau (Plus 8 ) 
Mathias Schaffhäuser - Musik Ohne Bass (Force Inc) 
Joshua Harrison - Make Contact (Psycho Thrill) 
Adonis - No Way Back (Secret Mixes & Fixes) 
Armand Van Helden - Donkey (Strickly Rithem) 
Minty - Plastic Bag (Partycrashers Mix) (Sugar) 
Indo Silver Club - Part One (Soma) 
Gay Thor - Untitled (Rogue Beat) 
Offshore Funk - The Cliff (Alexander Kowalski mix) (Kanzeleramt) 
Mash - Somebodys Property (Glasgow Underground) 
Sulphurex - Myers vs Idol (Xdigiflex.rec) 
Jason Leach vs Dave Tarrida - Human Sushi (Xtras) 
Carl Craig - Demented Beats (Planet E) 
Richard Devine - V423 (Marguerita) 
Christopher Just - Deft (Cheap) 
Militia - Sector 12 (Trance Fuson) 
DJ Spookie - Home Jam (Relief) 
Paul Jacobs - Soul Grabber Pt.3 (Aquarius) 
MMM - Touch & Go (MMM/Soundhack) 
Sabres Of Paradise - Smokebelch II (David Holmes Mix) (Sabres)

And finally Matt McQueen's mix for Deepsoul3:

http://www.deepsoul3.com/mixes/sonicsunset.mp3 

Trevor Horn, Paul Morley with The Art of Noise - Love Beat - ZTT - 1984 
Delegation - Oh Honey - State Records - 1977 
Mantronix - Get Stupid Fresh - Sleeping Bag - 1985 
Brooklyn Dreams - Street Man - Millenium - 
Ronnie Foster - Midnight Plane (Disco Version) - Columbia - 1978 
Memory Control One - Basic - Crash - 1983 
Natasha King - AM-FM - Emergency - 1983 
Peter Brown - Burning Love Breakdown - TK Disco - 1977 
Whodini - Five Minutes of Funk - Jive - 1984 
Force of Nature - Traderoute - Mule Musiq - 2007 
Newcleus - Automan (Dub) - Sunnyview - 1984 
Royalle Delite - (I'll Be A) Freak For You - Skyview - 1984 
Mahogany - Ride On The Rhythm (Dub) - West End - 1982 
The System - You Are In My System - Mirage - 1982 
Thelma Houston - You Used To Hold Me So Tight - MCA - 1984 
Fonda Rae - Heobah - Posse Records - 1983 
Bi & Co - How Do You Love - Blue Blood - 1984 
Leon Haywood - I'm Out To Catch (Club) - Casablanca - 1983 
Omni - Body Groove (Dub) - Mercury - 1983 
The Creatures - Believe In Yourself - Teldec - 1983 
Roy Ayers - Chicago - Ichban - 1988

None of them are me of course


----------



## ringo (May 15, 2008)

placid said:


> Classics.  Nuff sed
> 
> here
> 
> ...



Nice one Placid, I'd better send Maria the link for this lot.


----------



## electroplated (May 19, 2008)

*I'm back!*

Bout time I put something new up, so here it is!

electro mixup, old and new

wanging it

(right click, save as...)

tracklist:

01. Pirate Teeth [promo] - Toob [process recordings]
02. Armed With A Sampler [original mix] - Debonaire [Debonaire Records]
03. Sonic Re-Boom [original mix] - Omega II [Debonaire Records]
04. Just A Test [original mix] - Diplomat [Electrolab]
05. Ignition Full Thrust[original mix]  - Exzakt & Debonaire [Debonaire Records]
06. Bass Re-Generator [The Man Mix] - Dynamix II & Debonaire [remix] - [Debonaire Records]
07. Clear [original mix] - Cybotron [Fantasy Records]
08. Fade to Grey [Zeta Reticula Remix]- Visage/Transparent Sound [Electrix Records]
09. Green Screen [DMX Krew Remix] - Computer Rockers [Breakin Records]
10. The Flo [original mix] - JKamata [Wide Records]
11. A Face Like That [JKamata Remix]- Debasser [Wide Records]
12. Kevin 1898 [Andrew Weatherall Remix] - Battant [Kill The DJ]
13. V.I.P. [original mix] - Si Begg [novamute]
14. Kut [original mix] - Underground Resistance [UR]
15. H.M.I.A.S. [original mix] - Bass Junkie [Breakin Records]
16. Clone Machine [DXR Mix] - The Clone Machine [Clone Records]
17. The Raid [The Dexorcist Remix] - The Dexorcist & Dr. Schmidt [Maschinen Musik]
18. Funkbox - B Phreak [Hexadecimal Remix] [MoFo Recordings]
19. Before I Was So Rudely Interrupted [Part 2 - Logic Bomb] - Dave Clarke [iCrunch]
20. The Badman is Robbin [acapella] - Hijack [Rhyme Syndicate Records]
21. This is the Sound of the Underground [original mix] - Jackal & Hyde [Cyberian Knights Recordings]
22. State of This [promo] - Radioactive Man [Control Tower]


enjoy


----------



## El Jefe (May 21, 2008)

I've done a mix. It's not a 'mix' mix, it's just a CD's worth of tunes I fancied fitting together.

Starts nice, ends nasty 




click the pic for the link


1. Penguin Cafe Orchestra – Cutting Branches For A Temporary Shelter (00)
_Penguin Cafe Orchestra_

2. Stars Of The Lid – Mulholland (02.45)
_The Tired Sounds Of The Lid_

3. AC Marias – Just Talk (09.20)
_One Of Our Girls Has Gone Missing_

4. Fennesz & Sakamoto – Abyss (14.50)
_Cendre_

5. Sabres Of Paradise – Smokebelch (Beatless Mix) 19.10
_Smokebelch 12”_

6. Asa-Chang & Junray – Hana (23.15)
_Jun Ray Song Chang_

7. The Books – Enjoy Your Worries, You May Never Have Them Again (29.45)
_Lost & Safe_

8. Nearly God – Poems (33.45)
_Nearly God_

9. Adem – To Cure A Weakling Child / Boy Girl Song  (40.00)
_Takes_

10. Mount Vernon Arts Lab – Goblins (Coil Remix) (46.10)
_Seance At Hobs Lane_

11. Rhys  Chatham / Jonathan Kane – Rotate (51.40)
_Septile / Elated Systems_

12. Alturo Stalteri / Brian Eno – Here Come The Warm Jets (56.10)
_?? / Here Come The Warm Jets_

13.  Growing – Afterglow (60.00)
_Lateral_

14. Sunn O))) Meets Nurse With Wound – Ash On The Trees (The Sudden Ebb Of A Diatribe) (65.50)
_Iron Soul Of Nothing_

Imagine a nice picnic on a summer's day - friends, drinks, sun. Then you decide to take a walk in the woods.....


----------



## placid (May 21, 2008)

http://allsexistape.blogspot.com/

not a bad effort if i may say so myself.


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I've done a mix. It's not a 'mix' mix, it's just a CD's worth of tunes I fancied fitting together.
> 
> Starts nice, ends nasty
> 
> ...



good call.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2008)

Cheers Jeff, you have been honoured as this is the first download on my new Mac at home


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2008)

incidentally, that sunn o))) / nww thing was recorded just round the corner from my mother in laws...


----------



## Liveist (May 21, 2008)

Right? You saw it?! It's so freaking big and right out there!

Abstract Rude and Tribe Unique - Hey, This Must Be Deep! (Jazz intro)
DJ Food - Scratch Yer Hed
Herbaliser - Wall Crawling Giant Insect Breaks
DJ Shadow - The Number Song (Remix)
Dilated Peoples - DJ Babu In Deep Concentration
Prefuse 73 - The End Of Biters-International
Sillifix - Neva Come Close To Cuts Like Deeeez Nuts
DJ Qbert - Cosmic Assassins
Curtis Mayfield - Pusherman (MixMaster Mike Pusher's Nephew Mix)
Mochipet - Qbert's Bionic Booger Breaks Vs TaiwanKid's Betelnut Breaks
Cut Chemist - The Audience Is Listening Theme Song
Beastie Boys - Three MCs And One DJ
Gang Starr - DJ Premier In Deep Concentration
DJ Krush - Kemuri ('94 Part II)
Herbaliser - Who's The Realest
DJ Food - Dark Lady

http://www.zshare.net/audio/122723205133251f/
http://www.divshare.com/download/4539916-3fe


----------



## El Jefe (May 22, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> Cheers Jeff, you have been honoured as this is the first download on my new Mac at home



<Bows>


----------



## El Jefe (May 22, 2008)

killer b said:


> incidentally, that sunn o))) / nww thing was recorded just round the corner from my mother in laws...



STILL shits me up


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2008)

i always keep an eye out for stapleton when i'm visiting the somerfield over the road. not seen him yet...


----------



## Liveist (May 25, 2008)

That Moment Of Twilight

Ellen Allien - Caress
Ralph Falcon - The Dig (Original Mix)
Billy Dalessandro - In The Dark (Original Mix)
Deadset - Tick Tock (Jesse Rose Dub)
Paco Osuna - Freak (Original Mix)
DJ Sodeyama - Butterflynoise (Alex Bau Remix)
Steve Lawler - Sleepwalking (Original Mix)
Slam - Staccato Rave (Silicone Soul's Darkroom Dub Remix)
George Thompson - Laid Back Snack Attack (Ellen Allien Via Mix)
Funk Dvoid and Phil Kieran - Belfast
Johannes Heil - The Magician (Thomas Schumacher Remix)
Rekorder - Rekorder 5.1
Ellen Allien - Your Body Is My Body (Original Mix)
Shackleton - Blood On My Hands (Ricardo Villalobos Apocalypso Now Mix Part 2)
Massive Attack - Teardrop (Minilogue Remix)

http://www.divshare.com/download/4573277-abf
http://www.sendspace.com/file/6wkai7


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I've done a mix. It's not a 'mix' mix, it's just a CD's worth of tunes I fancied fitting together..



All I get is an advert for Bingo


----------



## tangerinedream (May 28, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> All I get is an advert for Bingo



spam!


----------



## zog (May 31, 2008)

A sort of minimal mix


http://rapidshare.com/files/119113671/minimal_mix.mp3.html

01. Horror Inc. - A dream within a dream
02. JPLS - m100 Digital only
03. Miro Pajic - Flimmerz
04. Dandy jack aka The Latin Elvis - Fried Plastic 
05. Digitaline - Melimelo
06. Digitaline - Aphrodisiaque
07. Robag Wruhme - Mensur
08. Minimono - OK Feel
09. 2 Dollar Egg - Naxos (matthew Dears Audion put salt in my wound mix)
10. Digitaline - Supertoll
11. Digitaline - Honolulu (Luciano's Liliuokalani Remix)
12. Ricardo Villalobos - Y.G.H


----------



## placid (Jun 6, 2008)

Very much on a deep house tip thesedays....  allbeit with squelchy undertones tho...

Latest offering here

Rubato - Feels like - Toko
Claro Intellecto - Post - Modern Love
Native Funk - Elements - Rhythmic Deep
Coco Steel and Lovebomb - Feel it - Warp
Beat Pharmacy - Drifter - Deep Space Media
Lee Jones - Aria - Aus Music
Orpheos - Love Was A Pitstop - Thermometer
Jesper Dahlbäck - I Hate Flying! - Turbo
Wulf N' Bear* & Random Factor - Spanish Fly - 20:20 Vision
Sven Weisemann - She is.. - House Cafe Music
Spirit Catcher - Mastermind - 20:20 Vision
JS - JS-01/01R - JS
Klarky Cat - Custard Gannet - Toko
Adam Proll - Flug Nr. 407 - Cocoon
Aphex Twin - SAW2 CD1 TRK2 - Beat
Ripperton - Leonor's Lanugo - Perspectiv
Nutty Featuring Daddy - Mdali - Miso
Telepaticos - Carpe Sativa - Enclave 
Marshall Jefferson vs. Noosa Heads - Mushrooms (Rx) - Airtight
Jimpster - Don't Push It  - Freerange

One hit, 2 decks, approx 2 hours @ 320 kbps.  260MB


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 6, 2008)

placid said:


> Coco Steel and Lovebomb - Feel it - Warp



Blimey, I haven't heard that one in _...er..._ a few years!  

Nice one.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2008)

These aren't by Urbanites, but they're done by friends

1. Johnny 5 -  Mix for Cassini:
http://infinitestatemachine.com/2008/06/08/jonny-5-mix-for-cassini/

tracklist:

Mike Grant - If We Should Meet Again
Shed - Push The Button
Ovatow - Visitation_v4
Time Light Curve - Multipole Vector
Duplex - POM (Time Dilation 2)
Shed - Balance
Claude Young - Time Distortion
Jeff Mills - Nepta
Juan Atkins - Flash Flood
Psyche - From Beyond
Mike Grant & Terrence Dixon - The Sleeper Awakens
Dan Curtin - Cleveland
Titonton - Down South
8 Bit Rockers - Lemurian Dreams
Duplex - Axiom3

2. Jamie Thompson - A Bit of Techno:

http://www.traxxevents.com/audio/jamie_thomson_a_bit_of_techno.mp3

Norken – Fragile
Patrice Scott – Raw Fusion
Aaron Carl – Crucified (Rod Modell Like A River Remix)
Pacou – All It Takes (Mike Huckaby Synth Remix)
Patrice Scott – Beyond Deep
Keith Worthy – Atlantis
Web – Space Beyond
Round One – I’m Your Brother (Chicago’s Twisted Mix)
Aerobic Studio – Load Cassette (Loudeast Mix)
Scott Ferguson – Dancing In Circles
Mark E – Human
Laurent X – Drowning In A Sea Of House
Wayne Gardiner – To Be Free Again (Dan Curtin Remix)

3. Thomas Cox - Living and Dreaming:
Rhythm & Sound w/ Savage “Smile” Rhythm & Sound 12″
Seu Jorge “Cotidiano (Abicah Soul Remix)” Sudor 12″
S. Grooves “It Doesn’t All Have To Be Techy” Natural MIDI 12″
Lil’ Louis & The World “Club Lonely (DJ Pierre’s Afro Club Mix)” Epic 12″
Todd Osborn “Naha” Throw 12″
Andres “Moments In Life” Mahogani 12″
Rick Wade “Hustler’s Den” Yore 2xLP
Osunlade and Nadirah Shakoor “Pride” (set) 12″
Robert Owens and Ron Trent “Movin’ On (Instrumental)” Need 2 Soul 12″
Pirahnahead “Music” Whasdat 12″
Ican “Cambio” Planet E 12″
Shake “Frictionalized” Frictional 12″
Perception “Abandoned Building In Mono” Underground Resistance 12″
Tribe “Livin’ In A New Day (C2 Remix)” Defected 12″

http://www.trackwerk.net/mixes/Thomas_Cox_-_Living_and_Dreaming_05-30-08.mp3

4. TACTILE SOUL . sound+ project two
TRACK LIST
autechre . notwo . warp
claro intelecto . rise . modern love
ovatow . phalaenopsis dub i . frantic flowers
marko fürstenberg . 2006 . a.r.t.less
convextion . solum ferrum . down low
the 65D mavericks . noor . rodz-konez
maurizio . domina . maurizio
don williams . beyond the means . a.r.t.less
james ruskin . return . blueprint
baby ford . messenger . sender


*MP3*

*ZIP* with art


5. Luke Handsfree - Mal2ix - Malteser mix full of 4/4:


*Luke Handsfree - Mal2ix*

and here's the tracklist:

*Reload - The Biosphere (Evolution / Universal Language Productions Ltd)
The Subjects - Dark Matter (Headcleaner Remix) (Re-load)
Damon Wild - Untitled (Synewave)
Sterac - Liteon (Tresor)
Aural Traxx - Spinal Column (Aural Satisfaction)
Geoff White - Guitarjacked (Spectral Sound)
UR - The Final Frontier (Underground Resistance)
Philus - Untitled (Sähkö)
Rhythim Is Rhythim - Kaos (Juice Bar Mix) (Transmat)
Kenny Larkin - Loop 2 (Luke Slater Remix) (R&S)
Substance & Vainqueur - Emerge 1 (Processed Original) (Scion Versions)
Vainqueur - Lyot (Maurizio Mix) (Maurizio)
Convextion - Premiata (Down Low Music)
Jeff Mills - Black Is The Number (Axis)
The Holy Ghost - Crow Business (Holy Ghost Inc)
The Tuss - Rushup I Bank 12 (Rephlex)*[/quote]


----------



## Prodigy (Jun 10, 2008)

Yo, bit of progressive for you. Kind of wanders through several styles of progressive, goes a little bit tribal at one point.

Anyway, enjoy:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E7W5PZZB

Tracklist:

Island 9 - Moody (Chris Micali Dub)
D Ramirez & Mark Knight - Columbian Soul
Dubfire - Roadkill (Cedric Gervais remix)
Gregor Tresher & Monika Kruse - And More
Jim Rivers - Future
Chris Micali - Stop (Back Bay Remix)
Karim Haas - Inside Me
Marcelo Castelli - Just be (Joy Marquez remix)
D - Formation meets Julian Poker - Heart (D-Formation meets Julian Poker mix)
Brisker & Magitman - Clockwork
Mark Brown Feat. Sarah Cracknell  -  The Journey Continues [Riley  Durrant Vocal Mix] (Grrr...what was I thinking?)
D-Formation - Clever Scape
Pole Folder - Babylon Days (Dousk Yadda Mix)
Deadmau5 - Everything Before


----------



## zog (Jun 10, 2008)

placid said:


> Very much on a deep house tip thesedays....  allbeit with squelchy undertones tho...
> 
> Latest offering here
> 
> ...



nice 

been lissening to this one in the car


----------



## killer b (Jun 14, 2008)

http://horsesoflancashireconstabulary.podomatic.com/enclosure/2008-06-14T12_42_32-07_00.mp3

delia derbyshire - phantoms of darkness
ron maynard - electronic grinder
dick mills - uncanny expectations
ron maynard - electronic loom
johnny cash - gettysburg address
david bowie - warsawza
bulgarka vocal trio - streati agelaki doumache
tangerine dream - phaedra pt 1 / woody allen - live @ mr kelly's
simon cowling - botox
operations - argus
raymond scott - happy whistler
t. raumschmiere - blah blah (subspecies remix)
dj vadim - lord forgive me (bug mix)
antipop consortium - disorientation
rootsman - rocky road
ice - viper (special dub mix)
various productions - home
funkstorung - this shit
growing - swell
glenn branca - can't remember the track name...
jacques brel - le marquises
samoa park - tubular affair
soft cell - say hello, wave goodbye (12" mix)
micronauts - the jag
dmx krew - when the going gets weird
robert gorl - mit dir
mr fingers - beyond the clouds


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 15, 2008)

I believe this to be quite a good un - Something for all the family on here fo sho. From dub to klezmer to microtonal wierdness. Oh yes...













*Density of Sound 12*

Orxata Sound System - nai ti su
Ur Knall - Zugabe
Faren Khan - Fun Tashlikh

Defiant Kinetics - Quiver
ElMaes - 5 (Calebs full on waxed apple dub)
Ghostown - Ghostown

Dubosmium - Wala Mma
Silent Bells - Nocturnism
Brain Damage - Les miroirs du temps

Kazoo Funk Orchestra - Second Slice
Bo Marley - La Brandade
Blancheneige Bazaar Orchestra - Monkey Boy

R. Winchester - Two

Enjoy x 

_DENSITY OF SOUND IS A COMPLETELY CREATIVE COMMONS PROJECT DOWNLOAD, DISTRIBUTE AND SHARE WITH YOUR FRIENDS, NEIGHBOURS AND EXTRA TERRESTRIAL LIFEFORMS BUT PLEASE MAKE SURE THE ARTISTS GET RELEVENT CREDIT_


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (Jun 17, 2008)

A few of mines.

This mix got me a runner up place in DJ Magazine's Pick'n'Mix competition.

Here's what DJ Magazine had to say.

" A floor shaking mix from the man Robertson, which manages to mix electro-house, progressive and techno with both style and substance. Tracks from Pryda, Guy Gerber, Martin Buttrich and Sasha set the pace. Expect great things from this rising talent."

1. PRYDA - europa
2. JACK ROCK - formation flying (Guy Gerber Remix)
3. MARTIN BUTTRICH - hunter
4. AFRILOUNGE - lux dementia
5. SATOSHI TOMEII - solar wind
6. SASHA - park it in the shade
7. FAR EAST BAND - the call up feat. Suzie (Klee) - martin buttrich rework
8. CIREZ D - teaser (Oliver Huntemann Remix)
9. RONALD KLINENBERG - on my mind ( Mashtronic Remix)
10. DOUSK - hammer
11. JEROEN VERHEIJ - chica-go
12. DEETRON - i cling

http://www.transmissionfm.com/mixes/detail/1628/



Emergence Vol. 2 (prog/tech-house/techno)

1. Julien Parise - A5B
2. Fergie - Anon
3. Spiritcatcher - Braincandy
4. Plasmik - Mindpattern (Afriloungeaes Deep String Remix)
5. Par Gringvik - Do Us Part (Len Faki Remix)
6. Roger Martinez - Unity
7. Marshall Jefferson, Noosa Heads - Mushrooms ( Justin Martin Mix)
8. Joe T Vannelli - Harlem (Mark Knight Dub)
9. Peter Gun - Damn Words
10. Funabashi - The Shelter feat. Angelina
11. Plastik - Plastik
12. Jason Bralli - Party Boys

http://www.transmissionfm.com/mixes/detail/1591/





Corsair (tech-house/prog/techno)

Intro ..Boards Of Canada - A Is To B As B Is To C
1. Moonbeam feat. Chris Lunsford - Consumption (Dub Mix)
2. Torro Remote - Prog 100
3. Ido Ophir, Miki Litvak - Shnorkel (Dousk Remix)
4. The O.G House Flame - B-Witched Mad Dread Remix)
5. Diego Velasco = Mingle In My Mouth
6. Bart Skills, Anton Pieste, District One - Handsome
7. Lutzenkirchen - Broken Bullet
8. Gel Abril - Your Face Is A Mess (Deetron Remix)
9. Quivver - Surin
Outro... Boards Of Canada - Corsair

http://www.transmissionfm.com/mixes/detail/1808/




The Deep Mix (house/deep house)

1. Es Vedra - La Hacienda ( Original Mix)
2. Trentmoller - The Forest (Original Mix)
3. TJ Kong, Nuno Dos Santos - Tranentrekker (Original Mix)
4. Paronator - Believe ( Original Mix)
5. Tommy Largo - Pass It ( Original Mix)
6. Jamie Loyd - May I? ( Quarion Remix)
7. Motorcitysoul - Mango (Jimpster Remix)
8. Andy Saint, Les Croasdaile - Escapism Vol.1 ( Jon Silva Deep Tech Mix)
9. Milton Jackson - Ghosts In My Machine (Original Mix)
10. Ronan - Inside ( Original Mix)
11. Romanowski - Strudel Strut ( Bustle & Out Remix)

http://www.transmissionfm.com/mixes/detail/1996/




There are a couple more you can get through my main page,

http://www.transmissionfm.com/profile/DanielRobertson/


----------



## Digitalbil (Jun 18, 2008)

*Collecovision mix by Digital Bill & DJ EKIM*

Digital Bill vs DJ EKIM –tag team set
Collecovision Mix

Here is an electro mix that is sure to make you shake your booty…
Here is the link 
http://www.divshare.com/download/4752684-801

If it says I have reached my limit of bandwidth then email me and I will get another site to host it. My email is Digitalbil@gmail.com

If you have not already done so then add us to your friends
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978

DJ EKIM's myspace is 
www.myspace.com/djekim1

Thanks for listening
Digital Bill & DJ EKIM
Track list
Collecovision Mix Track list
1.	Lava Lava-Boys Noize
2.	My Dick-Digital Bill
3.	Kill The Kid-Boys Noize
4.	Washing up-Tiga Mix
5.	Waters of Nazereth-Justice
6.	Club Action-Yo Majesty
7.	Whats it gonna be-H2O
8.	Wolfmother-Mstrkrft
9.	Party Animal-Mark Knight
10.	Bom Bom Bom-The Living Things(Boys Noize Mix)
11.	Rise Up-Yves Larock
12.	The Whistler-Claud Van Stroke
13.	Stuk(hardwell mix)-The Partysquad
14.	Born Slippy(2007 Mix)-Underworld vs Electro Man


----------



## Liveist (Jun 20, 2008)

全体的な後退/Global Recession

東京嵐の警告/Tokyo Storm Warning (38mins)

Faze Action - In The Trees (Carl Craig C2 Remix)
Jeff Mills - Call of The Wild
Green Velvet - La La Land (Dave Clarke Remix)
Technasia - Oxide 2
Telepopmusic - Just Breathe (Tiga Remix)
Miss Kittin & The Hacker - Stock Exchange
Oliver Ho - Terra Incognita (Surgeon Remake)
Madonna - Power Of Goodbye (Luke Slater's Filtered Mix)
LFO - Mum-Man

http://www.divshare.com/download/4670046-6d7


ロンドンは燃えている/London Is Burning (65mins)

Joey Beltram - Intermission
Axel Karakasis - Temporary (Cristian Varela & Marco Bailey)
Joey Beltram - Aumento
Midfield General - Coatnoise (Dave Clarke Remix)
Recycled Loops - B2
Tres Demented - Brainfreeze
DJ Godfather - Lookin' On Da Flo (Instrumental)
-Tamara's World - Trampoline (acapella)
Disco D feat. Princess Superstar - Fuck Me On The Dancefloor
DJ Godfather - Rock It, Don't Stop
Adult. - Hand To Phone (Cordless Mix)
Miss Kittin & The Hacker - 1982
LFO - Tied Up (Electro Mix)
Dave Clarke - The Wiggle
Miss Kittin feat. L.A. Williams - Requiem For A Hit
LFO - Tied Up (Acid Mix)
LFO - Butterslut
DJ Rush - Makin' Love
Joey Beltram - Ball Park (Original Mix)
Tres Demented - Shez Satan (Instrumental)
Bjork - Declare Independence (Album Version)

http://www.divshare.com/download/4677205-3fa

Both mixes:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/5ynydk


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 22, 2008)

*Density of Sound 13 (Rewind!)*

We give you another chance to hear some stuff you may have missed first time around. As normal this is a right mixed bag in terms of style but not in terms of quality.

Enjoy and keep your ears peeled for our next 'normal show' and an an upcoming *dub special*...

Love x

*Tracklist*

Echo TM - Dub Culture
3Sacchetti - Il teflon è cancerogeno. Davvero? Stracciata!
Roots Creation - no love
Depth Effect - Mesquin Eye
Mrs Cakehead - Howdy Doody Loser
Denis Zabavsky - Beresnichek
Emil Klotsch - Fanfaral (plosive mix)
Deadman and Digi Hartatak - Curse of the fro
Dub FX - Soothe your Pain
Balkanic Eruption - Warsaw Frailach
Ghostown - Ghostown
Downliners Sekt - Weather Underground
Rev Porl - you will continue.

*Download, links and more shows here*


----------



## extra dry (Jun 23, 2008)

any DJ heard of this station HHUK www.hhuk.net 

you can get you sets on their play lists


----------



## Apathy (Jun 24, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Recorded this mix of reggae, funk, soul, dubstep and ragga-jungle yesterday ... a few cock ups but overall not bad - have a listen!
> 
> http://slight.overtops.org/mp3/Mash Up Da Place Mix.mp3
> 
> ...



nicely done



electroplated said:


> Bout time I put something new up, so here it is!
> 
> electro mixup, old and new
> 
> ...



lovin this mate, right up my street *gets notepad out for the IDs*



Liveist said:


> Right? You saw it?! It's so freaking big and right out there!
> 
> Abstract Rude and Tribe Unique - Hey, This Must Be Deep! (Jazz intro)
> DJ Food - Scratch Yer Hed
> ...



cheers , kept me entertained last night


----------



## Deadlock (Jun 25, 2008)

its here. only taken me 3 years to finally get round to continue the 00 series. hope you all like it.

DEADLOCK 008

Alice - Moby (Nosia Remix)
Odd Number - Evol Intent, Ewun, Vicious Circle
Play Me VIP - Mampi Swift & Blame 
Nice Time - Digital & Lutin & YT
Messiah - Nosia Remix
V2 junglestep - High Rankin
Mud - Loefah
Age Of Dub - Ed Solo
Make Me - Skream 
Out Of Reach - Hue Jah Fink
Sludge - Ed Solo & Skool of Thought
Chainsaw - Dj Fresh
High Top - Sigma
We Dominate - Ewun & Spor - (Tease)
New Style - Cabbie & Probe
Babylon Boy - Benny Page Feat. David Boomah
Levitation - Noisia vs Phace
Levitate - Spor, Ewun & Evol Intent
Bounce - Joe Rapid
The Forecast 666 - High Rankin
Dem a Dragon - Tennor Diamond vs L Judas
Crunch - Dillinja
Pleasures - Mistabishi
Magic Carpet - High Rankin 
Ready For Love - Clipz Remix
Beastman - Ed Rush & Optical Remix
Red Velvet - Black Sun Empire & State Of Mind
Extreme Moments - Break
Moon Palace - Noisia vs Teebee

www.djdeadlock.com  (Click on downloads)


----------



## ringo (Jun 26, 2008)

Roots & Culture old and new from last night's show

Gideon Youth - Abassi All Stars (Lead With The Bass III)
Crisis Dub - Abassi All Stars (Lead With The Bass III)
Evil Fi Burn - Prince David & Moa-Anbesa (Lead With The Bass III)
Eyes Of Jah - Hava (Freedom Sounds 7")
English Girl - Audrey (Ariwa 7")
Travelling Man - Ras Mac Bean  (Muzamba 7")
Fyah Bun Dem - Ranking Joe (Muzamba 7")
Jah Can Make You Happy - G. Vibes (Solardub 7")
Ten Million Soldiers - Junior Delgado (Incredible Muzik 7")
Solid Rock - Jackie Opel (Studio 1 7")
It's True - Alton Ellis (Sunday Coming, Studio 1 LP)
What Kind Of World - The Cables (What Kind Of World, Studio 1 LP)
Give Me The Right - Ken Boothe (A Man & His Hits, Studio 1 LP)
Nobody Knows - Bob Marley & The Wailers (The Birth Of A Legend, Studio 1 LP)
Super Love - Junior Soul (Blood & Fire 10")
My Woman - Bim Sherman (Lovers Leap LP)
Version
Blacker Sound - Bim Sherman (Scorpio 7")
Tribulation - Bim Sherman (Scorpio 7")
Righteous Works - Earl Zero (Waxpoetics 12")
Far Beyond - Leroy Wallace (Studio 1 12")
Careless Whisper - Devon Russell (Uptempo 12")
Trial Days - Lopez Walker (Phase 1 12")
Heaven Is My Roof - Prince Allah (Archive 12")
Version
Man Of The Lving - Wayne Wade (Vivian Jackson 12")


----------



## placid (Jun 27, 2008)

*Banging the Acid*

Fluctuating levels, low pressings, crackles, it's got the lot, none the less. some serious acid going on.

Approx 275MB @ 320kbps

The mix is here GO

Tracklist

Nico - Octagon - Analog
Sounders Department - Clockwork - Sounders Dept
Astrocat & Kenny S - Conception - Sounds
DJ ESP - Personas - Gernerator
Damon Wild - Gearbox - Synewave
Damon Wild - Space Race - Synewave
Bio Dreams - Dream Sequence - Experimental
Troy Anderson - Doughnut Troll - 1200 Music
ESP - 6:01 - Synewave
Mike Henk - Dox 003- Pulsar
Bob Fitzgerald - Mihac - Sounds
Lausen - Dry Ray - Drop bass Network
Woody Mcbride - Pslow - Novemute
The Rising Sons - Afghan Acid - Experimental
Cobalt - Model 2 - 212 Productions
Remains 11 - Remains
Chris Sattinger - All Is Forgiven, Please Come Home
Fuzz Face - Tougher - Communique
Sonic Tourism - Phorsfor - Drop Bass Network
The Innocent - Theme from Blue Cucaracha - Communique
Acid Farm - El Synco - Proper
ESP - Miss a waterfall - Labworks
Symplx - Tweak - Steel City
Woody Mcbride - Beautiful - Drop bass Network
ESP - When the Day turns to Night
TJR - Old Skool - Catalyst
Function - F1 - Synewave


----------



## killer b (Jun 28, 2008)

ambient & experimental techno, 1992 - 95

(Artist - title - album, label): 
                                Aphex Twin - Next Heap With - I Care Because You Do, Warp 
                                Air Liquide - Nephology - Chill Out or Die IV, Rising High 
                                Electronic Dub - Electronic Dub 4 - Chill Out or Die IV, Rising High 
 Thomas Fehlman - Banda (IAOOL) - Interference Live @ the Love Parade, Interference Records Berlin 
                                FFWD - Can of Bliss - FFWD, Inter Modo 
                                Slowdive - In Mind (Reload Remix) - In Mind Remixes EP, Creation 
                                Future Sounds of London - Lifeforms (Path 4) - Lifeforms EP, Virgin 
                                Electronic Eye - Electronic Sight - Closed Circuit, Beyond 
                                MLO - Wimborne (Wagon Christ Mix) - Wimborne Revisited EP, Rising High 
                                Christian Vogel - Untitled track 1 - Modulation and Transformation vol. 2, Mille Plateaux 
                                Ippii Tombei - Fuct - Fuct EP, Flaw 
                                Ken Ishii - Endless Season - Jelly Tones, R&S 
                                Autechre - Basscadet (Basscadoublemx)- Basscad EP, Warp 
 Drome - Hoax! What did you Got? - The Final Corporate Colonization Of The Unconscious, Ninja Tone 
                                Bandulu - Downward Glance - Phase In Version EP, Infonet 
                                Underground Resistance - Final Frontier - Final Frontier EP, UR 
                                Kinesthesia - 4J - Kinesthesia Vol 1, Rephlex 
                                B12 - Scripture - Artificial Intelligence Vol II, Warp 
                                AFX - Cuckoo - Analogue Bubblebath IV, Rephlex 
                                Plastikman - Freek - Plastique EP - Novamute


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2008)

placid said:


> Fluctuating levels, low pressings, crackles, it's got the lot, none the less. some serious acid going on.
> 
> Approx 275MB @ 320kbps
> 
> ...


this is really fucking good btw.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 1, 2008)

*Density of sound - Dub special*

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=30

King Zois - Samfis Selections Part 2
Rosswell - DubRajastan Dub
King Dubby - Ali Baba riddim + dub

Disrupt - Jah bit Invasion
Jahtari Riddim Force - Farmer in the Sky
The Orientalist - Zanzibar in Dub

Mr haze Dub Project - Dub This Sound
Poxfil - Shaolin Dub
Extatic - Dub Tone

Children of the Drone - 26/05/05dub

Enjoy x


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 1, 2008)

Deadlock said:


> its here. only taken me 3 years to finally get round to continue the 00 series. hope you all like it.
> ...



Slack fucker 

Good to see some dubstep, great mix


----------



## magneze (Jul 4, 2008)

Banging summer techno mix. 

1. Jah Scoop Meets Lemon Beard - Sureshot - Highwire
2. Wehbba - Vagabundos Anthem - Patterns
3. Dito Masats - Alejandra - Moop Up
4. Mark Ankh & Audioklink - My Beat - Sound Evolution
5. Reaky - Railroad Trip - YingYang
6. Star Power - Point Counter Point (A.P. Remix) - Stay Up Forever Remix
7. A.P. - High In Chicago - Scythe Squadron
8. Lectrolux - Fearless (D.A.V.E. The Drummer Remix) - TeC
9. Frank Kvitta & Pascale Schwarzz - Tribal Madness - Unknown Power
10. Guy McAffer & Chris Liberator - RAW19 - RAW
11. Lochi - New Wave Of Acid Techno - Routemaster

Download (54.2MB)


----------



## placid (Jul 5, 2008)

*Mixed on the 4th of July*

Not a bad little mix of some old and some new.

Download it from here

2 decks , 2 hours,  286 mb @320kbps

House Of 909 - The Main Event - Pagan
The Mole People - Break Night - Strictly
Faze Action - Full Motion - Nuphonic
Laj & Quakerman - Penalty Susan - Fiasco
Chymera - Wish (will Saul & Tom Cooper mix) - NRK
Aquarhythms - Reversion (Dubtribe mix) - Astralwerks
Frankie Valentine - Intro/Outro (Recloose mix) - Sunshine Enterprises
Simon Flower - Meeting The Minutes - Railyard
Richard Les Crees - Dengon ( L Heard mix) - Distance
Anonym - Acid Huis - Sushitch
KAB - Heat - Railyard
Class 71  -  Seaphone (Quarion Remix) - Four:Twenty
Anonym - Spec Huis - Sushitech
Sublime Porte - Charles Quint - Thirtyonetwenty
Pat Barry - Skipped A Beat - Toko
Chiapet - Westworld - Yoshitoshi
Atmosphere - Dancing in Outer Space {FK mix) - Disorient
Alton Miller - Love Ballad - Distance
Sublime Porte - Marrano - Thirtyonetwenty
Herbert & Dani Siciliano - Going Round - Phonography
Marcel Wave  - 27 Holton - Freerange
Remote - Tundra - Meanwhile

Enjoy


----------



## killer b (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.mediafire.com/?g0gjygjdsbu

not one of mine, but a cracking breakcore mix a mate of mine recorded in a club _in preston_ on saturday... 

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Pendulum - Slam
BongRa - Suicide Speed Machine Girl
Drumcorps - Botch Up and Die
Venetian Snares - Winnipeg is a Frozen Shithole
Atari Teenage Riot - Hetzjagd Auf Nazis (sp?)
Altern8 - Hypnotic St8
Ultraviolence - Hardcore Motherfucker
Ultraviolence - Masochist (piercdmilo rickroll vip)
Rotterdam Terror Corps - Army of Hardcore
Venetian Snares - Breakbeat Malaria
BongRa - Coke Sniffa (Duran Duran Duran mix)
Venetian Snares - Winnipeg isFucking Over
Edgey - Total Annihilation
End.User - On a Bus in Brighton
End.User - Dizzee / Dizzee Rascal - Jus a Rascal[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice to see ATR and Altern-8 in there ... but Pendulum?!?! (nb: I like a few of their early tunes but by this point they were sucking the big one)


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2008)

it was a joke - he wanted to get all the jump-up heads on the floor, before laying them to waste with the brutalnessssss.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh


----------



## Liveist (Jul 9, 2008)

Airports and Airwaves

Ellen Allien - Einsteigen
Vladislav Delay - I Saw A Polysexual
Aco & Múm - Machi
Bjork - Cocoon
Boards Of Canada - Julie and Candy
Flying Lotus feat Dolly - Roberta Flack
Massive Attack - Special Cases (Akufen Remix)
Ellen Allien - Freida
CocoRosie - K-Hole
Boards Of Canada - Sunshine Recorder
Kate Wax - Beetles and Spider
Diplo feat Martina Topley Bird - Into The Sun
Felix Da Housecat - What Does It Feel Like? (Royksopp Return The Sun Mix)

http://www.divshare.com/download/4771779-ccd



Desperate Youth and Blood Thirsty Babes

Marcus Knight feat. Giuletta - Dirty House Music (Original Club Mix)
James Harcourt - Call and Response (Original Mix)
Alexkid and Chloe - Afterblaster (Mazi and Durlez Remix)
Thomas Schumacher - Pink Boots (Original Mix)
Redshape - Neon (Original Mix)
Sasha - Who Killed Sparky? (Radio Slave's Panorama Garage Mix)
Sami Koivikko - Tanake
Redshape - Robot (Original Mix)
Mossa & Jacob London - Fathers Milk
Madonna - Get Together (James Holden Mix)
Sasha - Coma (DJ Three Dub)
Mossa & Jacob London - Touch The Dingle
TG (Tim Green) - Revox (Justin Martin Remix)
Stephan Bodzin - Treibsand (Original Mix)
Sami Koivikko - Want Some More?
Gui Boratto - Beautiful Life (Sascha Funke Remix)
Kirsty Hawkshaw - Fine Day (James Holden Mix)

http://www.divshare.com/download/4862801-e3c
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ppkx5m


...and thanks for listening to my mix Apathy


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 9, 2008)

killer b said:


> http://www.mediafire.com/?g0gjygjdsbu
> 
> not one of mine, but a cracking breakcore mix a mate of mine recorded in a club _in preston_ on saturday...
> 
> ...



I'm liking this a lot


----------



## hiccup (Jul 9, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Recorded this mix of reggae, funk, soul, dubstep and ragga-jungle yesterday ... a few cock ups but overall not bad - have a listen!
> 
> http://slight.overtops.org/mp3/Mash Up Da Place Mix.mp3
> 
> ...



I have been much enjying this mix recently, cheers 

Hadn't heard the clapping dude song for ages, never fails to put a spring in my step.


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 15, 2008)

*Density of Sound 15*

Download here

Aqua Luminus III - Uplock the Poprock
Ruth Theadore - Overexpanding
THe Memphis Morticians - Electric Chair

misfilter - Sunshine from the Rain
Starfirefive - Coming back to Life (deconstruction mix feat Lisa Fletcher)
Rachel Kann - I know this

U_ma - Efecte Dimino
suhov - skunn
Echo TM - Treepee

Tooth Kink vs Kenji Siratori - Phase 2
Arc Generator - The Flying leathernecks
Shoreleave - Tell tale clay

Talco - La Carovana


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jul 17, 2008)

*Radio show*

My radio show from last night - various DnB, Dubstep and Acid-y bits.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/igzjcv

Sileni - Bouncing Octagonal Fragments (Macc Rmx) - Subtle Audio
Icicle - Lost Hours - Critical
Martsman - Halow - MedSchool
Reactiv - Sirocco - Cov Ops Digital
Dejaru - Indigo - mp3
Scrubber Fox - Acid bass rape on tablets of power - Centrifuge
Spinlock - Inside the mind of a madman - mp3
DB1 - Plastic Clouds - Subvert Central Digital
Jesus Christ - God never did anything for me - Dubstepforum
TV Youth - Ceries - Netlab
Nubian Mindz - Pure - Subvert Central
TV Youth - Filter Tip - Netlab
Shinra - Quanta - Netlab
Dejaru - Imagination dub - mp3
Fanu - This Behaviour Is Not Unique - Subvert Central
Modular - Falling Bombs - J-tek
Squincy Jones - Nintendub - Dubstep Forum
Bug - Jah War (loefah rmx?) - Ninja Tune
Arthur Fox - mp3
Odan - Kingswood funk - netlab
Doubtful Guest - Electrobotz (mu-ziq rmx2) - Planet Mu
Samski - Walk - Centrifuge
Loz Kolezko - Semi Sinister Urinal Block- Centrifuge
Paralyzah - Dead Ocean - Cov Ops Digital
Jamie Lidell - Little Bit More (Vibert Rmx) - Warp
Odan - something....
Neutek - botzwaldian pwrx - Centrifuge
Raiden - 1986 - Offkey
Bizzy B, Equinox & TDK - Deep Dark and Nastie - Planet Mu
Seba - Warriors - Sec Ops
Donny & CV - off Evil has a name ep - Barcode
Capone - Jah - Chronic
X&Trick - Gent - Netlab
Sadistician - Sleep well - Centrifuge


----------



## serenity1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Manuel Le Saux - Extrema 97* AH FM (16.07.2008)

download HERE (depositfiles link) | mirror link

Tracklist:
01. Above & Beyond pres. OceanLab - Miracle (Above & Beyond Club Mix) [Anjunabeats]
02. Sunset - Anywhere (Astuni & Manuel Le Saux Remix) [Branded]
03. Digital Nature - Landmarks (Activa Remix) [Discover]
04. Captured Sun - Inherent Condition (Jon O'Bir Remix) [Conspiracy]
05. Abbott & Chambers - Where are You (Nitrous Oxide Dub Mix) [Alter Ego]
06. Paul Miller - 3urMind [Discover]
07. DNS Project - Airbourne (Aly & Fila Remix) [Monster Tunes]
08. Mark Sherry pres. Outburst - A Star Within a Star (Mark Sherry's Trance Energy Mix) [High Contrast Nu Breed]
09. Inertia - The System (Original Mix) [Discover] 

http://www.manuellesaux.com
http://www.myspace.com/manuellesaux


----------



## tendril (Jul 17, 2008)

serenity1 said:


> *Manuel Le Saux - Extrema 97* AH FM (16.07.2008)
> 
> download HERE (depositfiles link) | mirror link
> 
> ...



without appearing trite, this thread is really for us grass roots Urban 75 DJs 

5 posts... looks like advertising to me


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2008)

serenity1 said:


> *Manuel Le Saux - Extrema 97*



Are you Manuel Le Saux?
No?
Get this spam off this thread then.
Yes?
Apologies.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 17, 2008)

Metal Malcolm said:


> My radio show from last night - various DnB, Dubstep and Acid-y bits.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/igzjcv
> 
> ...




Enjoying this so far.


----------



## placid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Placid goes Back to 89*

Everybody has different expectation of what a  Back to ??? mix should contain. The Stone Cold classics, even though you've heard them a hundred times.. you don't mind hearing them for the hundred and first.

Then theres the personal favourites that you remember from the time, that you associate with different times and places. These are the tracks which personalise the mix for me.

anyways..  The mix is here

Marshall Jeferson / Truth - Open your eyes (F knuckles mix) - FFRR
Mondee Oliver - Stay Close - 4th and Broadway
Joe Smooth - I'll BeThere - DJ International
Brandon Cooke feat Roxanne Shante - Sharp as a Knife - Club
Octagon Man - Free-er than Free - Vinyl Solution
The Night Writers - Let the Music (use you) - Danica
Total Science  - Just A Little Bit - Jumpin' and Pumpin'
Fingers Inc - Music Take Me Up - Jack Trax
Alternations - Feel it for You - RCA
Risque III - Essence of a Dream - Stride
Cultural Vibe - Ma Foom Bey - Easy Street
Rickster - Night Moves - Sound Pak
JD - I ain't gonna wait - Requestline
Sha-lor - Im in Love - Gertie
Jamie Principle - Your Love - Hot Tracks
Fallout - The Morning After - Fourth Floor
Total Maddness - The Sounds in Da air - Dopewax
The Lincoln Boys - Get up , Get Down - Dance Mania
Frankie Knuckles Presents Satoshi Tomiie - Tears - FFRR
Bang the Party - Bang Bang  You're Mine - Warriors Dance
Baby Ford - Crashing - Rhythm King
Inner City - Ain't Nobdy better - 10
A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray - Rham
New Blood - Touch Me (Te Queiro) - Smokin'

I did have  Definition of a track, Can you feel it, Searchin' Hard, Kariya, Dionne etc all lined up but I had to fit it all in 2 hours.

Done in one take, using 2 x 1210's -  270mb @320kbps

Enjoy

P


----------



## braindancer (Jul 22, 2008)

killer b said:


> ambient & experimental techno, 1992 - 95
> 
> (Artist - title - album, label):
> Aphex Twin - Next Heap With - I Care Because You Do, Warp
> ...




I am totally loving this one - taking me right back!


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks! it was fun to do too...


----------



## Liveist (Jul 24, 2008)

Come On Now... Really?

Silicone Soul - The Poisoner's Diary (Ewan Pearson Instrumental Mix)
Tomas Andersson - Washing Up (Tiga's Na Na Na Na Na Remix)
Playgroup - Make It Happen (Ewan Pearson Mix)
Oliver Huntemann - 37 Degrees (Arnaud Rebotinis Blackstrobe Remix)
Martina Topley-Bird - Poison (Van She Remix)
Technasia - Oxide (Remix 2)
Telepopmusic - Just Breathe (Tiga Remix)
Goldfrapp - A&E (Gui Boratto Remix)
Madonna - Get Together (James Holden Remix)
Tiefschwarz - Blow (Dub)
Kate Wax - Cash On Time (Dave The Hustler Mix)
Chymera - Umbrella (Funk D Void Mix)
Felix Da Housecat - Rocket Ride (Soulwax Rock It Right Mix)
DJ Hell - Sprung Aus Den Wolken (David Duriez Tool)
Portishead - Machine Gun (Noise Floor Crew Remix)
Audiojack - Japan 4 (Original Mix)
Underworld - Glam Bucket

http://www.divshare.com/download/5006331-4f2
http://www.sendspace.com/file/0tbw7l


----------



## topaz (Jul 25, 2008)

new one from me... the first hour is by drum cypha and if you like yer old skool jungle this is one to grab... mines bog standard lol

*Topaz and Drum Cypha  - Sun130708* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live on Jul 13 2008 03:07 CDT - (113.1 MB)

Tracklist:
01 - DRUM CYPHA:
02 - DUB ONE – 96 BARRACADE unofficial version!! (SCIENTIFIC WAX DUB)
03 - DYLAN AND INK – NEED U (PHOBIA RMX) – (RENEGADE HARDWARE)
04 - DOGMA – DOPPLEGANGER (DUB)
05 - ALIAS – LONG TIME (BASSBIN)
06 - GREMLINZ VS ILLFINGAS – GOLIATH (DRUM CYPHA REMIX) (DUB)
07 - DIGITAL – DOUBLE ZERO (FUNCTION)
08 - LOMAX – FEDERATION (CRITICAL)
09 - DRUM CYPHA – 4 THE PILL EDZ (TIMELESS DUB)
10 - GREMLINZ & STRANJAH – RUINZ VIP (VAMPIRE)
11 - JEM ONE – 39 STEPS (VAMPIRE DUB)
12 - KRYPTIC MINDS & LEON SWITCH – EVOLUTION (DEFCOM)
13 - DRUM CYPHA – IN EXTREMIS (FUNCTION)
14 - DOGMA – SCANNER DARKLY (VAMPIRE)
15 - SONIC & SILVER – LONGBOAT (RENEGADE HARDWARE)
16 - DIGITAL & SPIRIT – PHANTOM FORCE (T POWER & CODEINE REMIX) – (FUNCTION)
17 - 
18 - 
19 - TOPAZ:
20 - 
21 - DJ Fozzybear & Specimen A – Hold On [Rip Mix]
22 - DC Breaks – Mankind
23 - Shock One – The Calling
24 - Matrix & Futurebound – Universal Truth
25 - Ant Miles – Visitations EP
26 - Nero – Choices
27 - Ant Miles – Visitations EP
28 - Future Prophecies – The Roof is on Fire
29 - Black Sun Empire – Telemetric – B.
30 - Jazz Thieves – Shaken not Stirred VIP
31 - High Contrast vs. The Streets – Its Too Late
32 - Syncopix – Disc Go
33 - Silver vs. Simian Mobile Disco – We Are Your Friends [Silver Mx]


*Load in player* | *Download*


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 28, 2008)

Download

A couple of mixes could have been a bit tighter, but I'm happy with the flow/feel and don't want to edit it....


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 28, 2008)

not been here much before. Lucky click 



> Magneze - Banging summer techno mix


 noise noise more noise  _thanks_


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 28, 2008)

killer b said:


> thanks! it was fun to do too...



i am really enjoying it too


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2008)

Deadlock said:


> its here. only taken me 3 years to finally get round to continue the 00 series. hope you all like it.
> 
> DEADLOCK 008
> 
> ...



Bouncin to this on the way to college this morning. The dubstep stuff is pretty fucking awesome...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2008)

kyser_soze said:


> Bouncin to this on the way to college this morning. The dubstep stuff is pretty fucking awesome...



fahkin students and their bouncin!


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> i am really enjoying it too


 excellent. i was concerned no-one cared.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 28, 2008)

Slowly rehosting all mine to a central mixes page here

http://speakerspushair.wordpress.com/mixes-stuff/randy-earls-old-record-club/


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 29, 2008)

> killer b  - ambient & experimental techno, 1992 - 95


----------



## killer b (Jul 29, 2008)

what's the winky for?


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 29, 2008)

killer b said:


> what's the winky for?



You're the one with a baby, you should know.


----------



## killer b (Jul 29, 2008)

shit, i wondered where she came from.


----------



## Edcase (Jul 29, 2008)

Righto, time to inflict upon you all my first ever hiphop mix. I've gone for a blend of modern horrorcore stuff mixed with a few golden oldies and personal faves; I reckon it's a pretty good selection, let me know your thoughts.

One word of warning: if you're offended by themes of spectacularly OTT guns, violence, mysogyny, syphilis or really anything else at all, then stay clear. Consider yourselves warned.














DOWNLOAD HERE


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 30, 2008)

looks good ed I'll check it out when I get home from work


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> looks good ed I'll check it out when I get home from work



yup!
left it downloading last night and hoping for it all to be there when i get back.
tidy


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 30, 2008)

so what link do I click on I don't wanna register or anything


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2008)

jeff_leigh said:


> so what link do I click on I don't wanna register or anything



you don't have to register, just jump through their hoops, stick a couple of 3 letter thingies in, wait a bit and find the link they try and hide from you!
simple init


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 30, 2008)

nah I'll leave it too much like hard work


----------



## Liveist (Jul 30, 2008)

Grand Flasher Jeff and The Disgruntled Five

Unknown - Intro
Double Dee and Steinski - Lesson One (Payoff Mix)
DJ Crash - He Is DJ Crash
Coldcut - Beats and Pieces
Mixmaster Mike - Shamen's Lamp
Double Dee and Steinski - Lesson Two (James Brown Mix)
Cut Chemist - (My 1st) Big Break
Cut Chemist - Metrorail Thru Space/Jem - They (Cut Chemist Instrumental)
DJ Krush (featuring Tatsuki) - Decks-athron
Double Dee and Steinski - Lesson Three (History Of Hip Hop Mix)
Coldcut - More Beats and Pieces
DJ Revolution - Untitled
Mixmaster Mike - Bangzilla
Cage - Grand Ol Party Crash (Instrumental)
Blues Explosion - Fed Up and Low Down
Coldcut - Revolution

http://www.zshare.net/audio/1624025866ada811/
http://www.divshare.com/download/5062422-4e0


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 30, 2008)

Liveist said:


> Grand Flasher Jeff and The Disgruntled Five
> 
> Unknown - Intro
> Double Dee and Steinski - Lesson One (Payoff Mix)
> ...


----------



## placid (Aug 2, 2008)

*placid - back to 89 again*

The ones I never got round to playing in my first installment.  I may have to do another volume at some point tho.

Pedant point - There are a few things from 90 which I could have sworn I was listening to back in 89

The mix is here

Tracks used

E.S.P - It's you - Underground
Rhythim is Rhythim - Illusion - Transmat
Annette - Dream 17 - Deconstruction
Agape' Sounds - Your Love Never Fails - Red Heat Records -  turns out this actually from 90...  
Backroom Productions - The Definition Of A Track - New York Underground
Men Without Cause - To Life (Dub) -  Easy Street
Bang - You're the One (Magic Juan mix) - BMG
Flightt - Lets get Jazzy - TMT
Phase 2 - Reachin - Movin Records
Bardeux - I love the Bass - Enigma
T.P.O. - Hiroshi's Dub Remix - Major Force
Kariya - Let me Love you for Tonight - Sleeping Bag
S.L.Y - I Need a Freak - Elite
Get Down Gang - Work it - Get Down
Corporation of One - The Real Life - Smokin
Roberta Flack - Uh Uh Ooh Ooh Look Out (Here It Comes) - Atlantic
Orange Lemon - Dreams Of Santa Anna - Idlers
Ce Ce Rogers - Someday - Atlantic
Kym Mazelle - I'm a Lover - Lower Level
Nexus 21 - (Still)  life keeps moving - Blue Chip
Seduction - Seduction - Vendetta
Neal Howard - To be Or not to be - Forgotten Records
Arnold Jarvis - Take Some Time Out - Fourth Floor
Pierres Fantasy Club - Dream Girl - Hot mix 5
Ultra Naté - It's Over Now - WEA

2 x technics. a bit of jiggery and pokery used as one of the mixes was so god awful so it needed to be sorted  

320kbps - 280 mb.

Ill do a lower bitrate one over the weekend.

P


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 5, 2008)

New roots mix - The 21 Commandments Of Roots. 

No flash, no samples, no skills, just (IMO) quality


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 5, 2008)

BTW, you might need to add an ".mp3" extension if you download it.


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2008)

oooh... good call jeff. snaffled for the walk to work...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 5, 2008)

When I try to download it the name of the file comes up as _Downloaded from Boomp3[1].com.mp3_ - and then only downloads 109MB - about the first 8 seconds of the mix


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2008)

works for me.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## El Jefe (Aug 5, 2008)

The_Reverend_M said:


> When I try to download it the name of the file comes up as _Downloaded from Boomp3[1].com.mp3_ - and then only downloads 109MB - about the first 8 seconds of the mix



the mix is 109mg though?

although you do have to rename it


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 5, 2008)

Ignore me - I was in luddite mode


----------



## killer b (Aug 5, 2008)

roots mix rules.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 7, 2008)

killer b said:


> roots mix rules.



Ah cheers, I know it's really obvious but fuck it..


----------



## zog (Aug 7, 2008)

a deep house mix for those that like that sort of thing:

http://boomp3.com/listen/bzrr7lo0x_j/still-39-deep-house-mix

01. Ben Watt ft. Estelle - pop a cap in your Ass
02. jazzus Juice - Storm
03. Schmoov! - Spirits (Office Gossip Remix)
04. Phil Weeks - Turning Like a Circle
05. YSE - Not Wot You Got (Da Sunlounge Late Night Dub)
06. Tom Churchill - Ebb and Flow (Late Night Dub)
07. Alpha Dogs - What U Feelin
08. Swen Weber - First Stroke (Scrach Massive Remix)
09. faithless - Muhammad Ali (Inland Knights Ally Mix)
10. Jamie anderson - Puesta Del Sol
11. Mr C & 16B - That Look 
12. Lee Burridge & Andy Page - Do You Smoke Pot? (Original Mix)
13. carlton Banks - C-shaker
14. Rhythm Plate vs Chad Mitchell - Flames High
15. DiY - Feelin You (Cue Kids Remix)
16. Band of Flys - Black Thighs
17. Digs, Woosh & Da Kik Squad - Cubes
18. Alison Limerick - Where Love Lives
19. Reed and radley - New Buzz 
20. Ben Wijay - IOU
21. Ben Wijay - Change
22. DiY - Ingram
23. Rhythm Plate ft Peggy - Across the Delta
24. Atjazz - Fifth Quarter (Presence Mix)


----------



## killer b (Aug 7, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Ah cheers, I know it's really obvious but fuck it..


nowt wrong with crowd-pleasers...


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 7, 2008)

killer b said:


> nowt wrong with crowd-pleasers...



Bees has informed me it's boring


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 7, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Bees has informed me it's boring



I did quantify that with saying it would be good to get stoned to after a night out


----------



## placid (Aug 7, 2008)

*An Electrro Assault*

I dont own enough proper 80's stuff to fill a 2 hour show but I plenty of the newer stuff. So here's some i bunged together.

Get your fix here

Records used

Jeff Taylor - Speunk - Spacebar Sentiments
Simulant - Access Future Audio (Mix) - Scopex
Sterac - Hydroxy (Loophole Mix) - 100 % Pure
Mariel Ito - My Modulation - Spacebar Sentiments
Anthony Rother - Sex With The Machines - Kanzleramt
Gosub - The Element II - Point One
Gosub - Lost in our Ways - Frustrated Funk
I-F - Sloth - Plasmek
The Consumer - Looking for the Code - Kondi
Ordinary Folk - Hidden Powers - Fragmented
Bitstream - Vic Twenty - Signal
Simulant - Spectre - Scopex
Carl Finlow - Reprise - Seventh Sign
Lory D - Abruct Interruption - Elektronik Outboarding Cast, Never Ending Trax
Aux 88 - Out of Sight - Direct Beat
Junq - From Below - Cultivated Electronics
Bitstream - Monolith - Signal
Sterac Electronics - Clown - Interpersonal XP
Silicon Scally - Counter Point - Spacebar Sentiments
Kraftwerk - Numbers - EMI
Simulant - Access Future Audio - Scopex
Aphex Twin - On - Warp
LA Synthesis - Agraphobia - Plink Plonk
Audio Tech - I'm Your Audio Tech - Express
Carl Finlow - Count On It - Seventh Sign

One hit,  2 x 1210's  compressed at 320.  approx 285mb

Enjoy


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 19, 2008)

*Density of Sound 16!*




			
				Any fool who knows their onions said:
			
		

> People who listen to unsigned music are 57% cooler than people who don't - even those with monster record collections or monster trucks.



So, grab yourself a slice of the most chic pie in town and tune into Density of Sound 16.

To see the tracklist and *listen*, download and subscribe *click here*.

It's a joyous soup of obscure trickery... If you don't listen, you'll never know what you are missing out on...


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 21, 2008)

Enough of this blasphemous electronic sexy music.

You need some of this in your life

00.00 Aretha Franklin - How I Got Over
04.15 Marion Williams - Packin’ Up
06.22 Elder Richard Bryant - Come Over Here
09.24 Clarence Williams - Old Time Religion
12.12 The Famous Blue Jay Singers Of Birmingham Alabama - Jesus Met The Woman At The Well
14.35 Marie Knight - Gospel Train
16.55 Sister Rosetta Tharpe - Up Abovce My Head (I Hear Music In The Air)
19.17 Blind Willie Johnson - Run To The City of Refuge
22.39 Big Bill Broonzy - This Train (Bound For Glory)
25.35 The Dirty Dozen Brass Band - Jesus On The Mainline
30.47 Sister Wynona Carr - Dragnet For Jesus
33.29 Lavern Baker - Saved
36.18 The Marion Gaines Singers - Grandma’s Hands
38.10 Sam Cooke & The Soulstirrers - Touch The Hem Of His Garment
40.08 The 5 Blind Boys Of Alabama - Hallelujah
42.28 The Sojourners - Run On
45.36 The Abysinnian Baptist Gospel Choir - I Want To Ride That Glory Train
49.08 The Dixie Hummingbirds - Trouble In My Way
51.50 Mahalia Jackson - There’s Not A Friend Like Jesus
54.25 The Edwin Hawkins Singers - Oh! Happy Day


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2008)

Your recent mixes have been outstanding, so I was quick to download this one. However, it's only 3 minutes long.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2008)

So whom should I be searching for for D&B on this thread now? I'm in the Renegade Hware/TEchnical Itch camp of D&B-ery...i.e. no girlie stuff...


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 21, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Your recent mixes have been outstanding, so I was quick to download this one. However, it's only 3 minutes long.



Really?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, 2.58 to be precise


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm testing it now, hangon


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 21, 2008)

Did it take a while to download? What's the file size you've got?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Did it take a while to download? What's the file size you've got?



Took a few seconds - 5.4MB


----------



## bmd (Aug 21, 2008)

El J - it says 130MB on the download screen thing and then I only got 17.1MB.


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2008)

ginge - did you check out the mix i posted while you were away?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2008)

killer b said:


> ginge - did you check out the mix i posted while you were away?



ooh no - where is it?


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 21, 2008)

I just downloaded it fine. 

112mb. Download it with the name it suggests. When it's downloaded, rename it with the name of the mix and add ".mp3" to the end


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2008)

killer b said:


> ambient & experimental techno, 1992 - 95
> 
> (Artist - title - album, label):
> Aphex Twin - Next Heap With - I Care Because You Do, Warp
> ...


here /\


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice one - on the d/l


Jeff - I'll download it at work - I d/l'd the others on your site there and I didn't have to do any file renaming bollocks


----------



## hiccup (Aug 22, 2008)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> El J - it says 130MB on the download screen thing and then I only got 17.1MB.



I couldn't download it, and I couldn't stream more than a minute or two in IE, but could stream it in Firefox. Weird.

It's an ace mix though


----------



## placid (Aug 22, 2008)

*P's Groovy Mix - Deep House Vibes*

first of.. gotto say that killer b mix was ace.

anyways..

Greetings on a reasonably Sunny afternoon.

Last nights deep house session for you

Here

Ron Allen - Whispers - Centrifuge
Tons of Tones - Citation - Fierce
Idjut Boy - Idjut Boy - U-Star
Nick Solé - Minimal Summer - Mojuba
Promo - Night Lights records  Sweden
Mustafa - Circles - Yellorange
DSP - Track Three - Imperial Dub
Djinxx & Xpansul - Spanish Kebab - Ovum 
Presence - Better Day - Pagan
Arnold Jarvis - The Way u (Trego Dubs) - Subwoofer
Voices From Beyond - Deep Inside - House of 909
Omar S - u (inst) - FXHE
Solid Gold Playaz - Le Soul Afrique - Kanzleramt
Reverso 68 - Piece Together - Special Interest
Mudd - Yellow Nanny - Noid
Ernest Saint Laurent - Clumsy Lobster - Bugged Out
The Deep - Burundi Twilight - Basenotic
D² (4) - Detox - Mixmode
The Bass Foundation - Free - Magnet
Metro Area - Proton Candy - Metro Area
Sven Weisemann - Ojui - House Cafe Music
Quakerman - Schlam me - U-star
Sir Lord Comixx - Azid Jazz - Cynic

320kbps  280ish MB

I hit, 2 technics.

Enjoy

P


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers placid. we aim to please.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 25, 2008)

_Click image above for download and more info on the artists featured in this episode as well as loads more downloads._

*Density of Sound 17* is rolling down your street and you can’t stop it. We have awesome Ukranian and US hip hop, Italian reggae, breakcore of the highest order, an amazing one man Balkan band, spine tingling electronic dub and more. In short, it’s just yer usual Density of Sound!

*Tracklist*

Digi Hartatak - Elevator music
Gente Strana Posse - Gente ra Gente
A Ninja Slob Drew Me - Nest

Kray - The Blackout
Balkan Alien Sound - East
Keshco - Before We Began

Nick Wyrick - Teacup pouring mirror colored liquid through a hole in your hand
Echo TM - Dub is the Law
Gosprom - The Yellow Brick Road (misidentified as ‘Broadway’ on show - that’s the album name. doh!)

Mbata Kongo - Salongo
Mrs Cakehead - Sausage Machine (live at Accfest 2007)
And. - Purple Haze

Skryxl - 1


----------



## ringo (Aug 28, 2008)

Heavy roots selection for youse

Cry Tough

Look Youthman - Barrington Levy (Greensleves 12")
No Entry - Augustus Pablo (Gussie '76 12")
Ain't No Sunshine - Ken Boothe (Splash 7")
More Axe - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Upsetter 7")
Uncle Joe/Get Off Me Toe - Gregory Isaacs/Prince Fari (Virgin 12")
See A Man's Face - Neville Tate (Heavy Weight 7")
Hospital Trolley - I Roy (Love 7")
You Are My Angel - Horace Andy (Clocktower 7")
Rock On - Gregory Isaacs (Observer 7")
Devil In The City - Calman Scott (Rawse 7")
Blood Money - Willie Brackenridge (Harvest 7")
Five Man Army - Dillinger, Trinity, Wayne Wade, Al Campbell & Jnr Tamlin (Oak Sound 12")
Hard Time Pressure - Sugar Minott & Captain Sinbad (Sufferers Heights 12")
Police Try Fe Mash Up Jah Jah Children - Mike Dorane (Trenchtown 7")
Shackles & Chains Version - Earl Zero / King Tubby (Freedom Sounds 7")
Jah Golden Throne - Peter Broggs (Selena 12")
Never Get Burned - Twinkle Brothers (Blank Virgin 12")
Babylon You Must Go Down - Desmond Irie (TR Groovemaster 7")
Babylon Version
Promised Land - Dennis Brown & Aswad (Simba 12")
Moulding Version - Ijah Man (Jahmani 7")


----------



## Liveist (Aug 28, 2008)

kciS sI sihT

DB Vs Tim Paris - Future Now
Nathan Fake - The Sky Was Pink (James Holden Remix)
Gui Boratto - Sozinho
Daft Punk - Technologic (Digitalism's Highway To Paris Remix)
Miss Kittin - Kittin Is High (Jojo De Freq's Beauty Is Terror Remix)
-Daft Punk - Technologic
Digitalism - Jupiter Room (Martian Assault Mix)
Portishead - Nylon Smile (War Games Mix)
Openair - Far and Wide (James Harcourt Twisted Instrumental)
Annie - The Wedding (Lindstrom and Prins Thomas Remix)
Alex Bau - Halifax Funk
Audion - Noiser
Britney Spears - Breathe On Me (James Holden Dub)
Adam Freeland - Silverlake Pills (Gui Boratto Remix)
-Freeland - We Want Your Soul
Bjork - Declare Independence (Matthew Herbert 12" Mix)
Etienne De Crecy - Relax
The MFA - The Difference It Makes (Petter's Different Version)
Oliver Huntemann - 37 Degrees (Arnaud Robotinis Blackstrobe Remix)
Martina Topley Bird - Poison (Van She Remix)
Technasia - Oxide (Remix 2)
Telepopmusic - Just Breathe (Tiga Remix)
Goldfrapp - A&E (Gui Boratto Remix)
Madonna - Get Together (James Holden Remix)
Tiefshwarz - Blow (Dub)
Kate Wax - Cash On Time (Dave The Hustler Remix)
Chymera - Umbrella (Funk D Void Remix)
Felix Da Housecat - Rocket Ride (Rock It Right Mix)
Portishead - Machine Gun (Noise Floor Crew Remix)
Audiojack - Japan 4 (Original Mix)
Underworld - Glam Bucket

http://www.divshare.com/download/5252723-642


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 6, 2008)

*Density of Sound 18*





A quite mellow episode with just a smattering of chaos to keep things nice and different. Lots of idm, some lovely deep stuff and yer usual mix of this and that and the other. 

Lanterns on the Lake - My Shield
Gente Strana Posse - reggaepicumpagni
Gosprom - Jacket of Fop

ASD - Coda (Mr Dee remix)
Bobby Shakespeare - Pretty Baby Input
King Dubby - Searching the Dub

Trapped Nerve - We call it Misery
Koen Park - Cycling Through Ikebukuro
Feuerbach - TV

Postcode - Drop Dead
Orxata Sound System - Semidéus
Broken Channel - A Nitrogen Partnership

Headphone Science/Uberkids - I don’t make noises


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 11, 2008)

*More Randy & Earl*

'nother new Randy & Earl  procrastinatin' mix here 
track list at the site


----------



## rasrave (Sep 12, 2008)

Classic mix ringo!
Just made my night on the porch here...thanks!


----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2008)

rasrave said:


> Classic mix ringo!
> Just made my night on the porch here...thanks!



Cheers Rasrave, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Liveist (Sep 14, 2008)

That's The Sound Of Your Ear Cells Dying

Spectrasoul - Alibi
Seba - External Reality
Icicle - Spartan
Lynx - Disco Dodo
Alix Perez - Crooklyn
Noisia - Brainstitch (Break Remix)
Hallucinator - Body Functions
Counterstrike feat SPL and Limewax - Killing Machine (Jezuz Road)
Countrstrike and The Panacea - Tinnitus
Ils - Cherish (Vicious Circle Remix)
Current Value - Death Marching (Mark Tailor Remix)
Evol Intent - Call To Arms
The Prodigy - Hotride

http://www.divshare.com/download/5370760-f74
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ho4wwb


----------



## chazegee (Sep 17, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Enough of this blasphemous electronic sexy music.
> 
> You need some of this in your life
> 
> ...



Inspired, El Lomax.


----------



## isitme (Sep 19, 2008)

A multi faceted all over the shop mix by me with a lickle bit of everything (starts off really slow and ends up really fast) is contained in the smilie


----------



## Dj TAB (Sep 19, 2008)

Some mixes.....

Hammock Mix





Download


Doin' what I do..




Download


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 19, 2008)

Link doesn't seem to work on the second one.

Downloading the first though.


----------



## tangerinedream (Sep 28, 2008)

*Density of Sound 20!*

Ok, so we've got a 16 yr old Lebanese DJ, Mexican electronica and Japanese idm, 100% italian surf guitar, as well as stuff from the US, France and god knows where else... (like Preston lol...)

*It's free, it's fantastic, it's DENSITY OF SOUND 20!!!*

*Tracklist*

Monikapich - It’s just another day
Djad - Waiting for a signal from you
Motown Junkie - Self Hypnosis

Conelrad - Circle of Signifiers
Pix - B after A
Riddimperialism - We want freedom

Vate - Orient Stress
Dilworth - Skibba
Headphone science - Cityscape tracer

Cantaloup - When my girl walks through this garden
K@R - Eyes Ice Sigh
The Wavers - Surf Mosquito

She Swings, She Sways - What I wouldn’t do

Enjoy now y'all

x x x


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

it's been a while but here is a new mix of mine, comments always welcome.

Thanks,

Click http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?ryzygxatyzk to download.

Tracklisting

1. Seva K - Sunrise Over Saint-Petersburg (Urbantorque)
2. Steve Lawler - Femme Fatale (Ovum Recordings)
3. Milton Channels - You Lose (Muzik X Press)
4. Julien Jabre - Swimming Places - Sebastian Ingrosso Re-edit (ITH)
5. Tiger Stripes - Midnight Monkeys (Get Physical Music)
6. Paul Woolford - Utopia (Intimacy)
7. Luca & Paul - Dinamicro - Karotte by Gregor Tresher Remix (Polar House)
8. Devilfish, Roel Salemink - Manalive - Jon Rundell Remix (Bush Records)
9. David Martzz - Waterfall - Pig & Dan Remix (Illa Recordings)
10. Roman S - Horn! - Pig & Dan Remix (Yoshitoshi Recordings)
11. Radio Slave - Grindhouse feat Danton Eeprom - Dubfire Terror Planet Remix (Rekids)
12. Martin Buttrich - Again (Cocoon Recordings)
13. Matteo DiMarr - Red (MAR186
14. Lucca - Reformation - Pig & Dan Remix (Sound of Acapulco)

Thanks.


----------



## perplexis (Oct 2, 2008)

After the >ahem< great reception my Soundclash Mixtape received, I thought I'd put something up here.
Surprisingly, this is not a crazed mashup, it's mostly electro and techno, some minimal and just a brief interlude of hardcore, with no misguided attempts to fuse inappropriate tunes together for comic (or other) effect.
It is, however, absurdly long. On the plus side, this means there's a tune for everybody. Well, kinda. If you flash the lights and squint hard enough with your ears you can kind of pretend you're listening to someone good...

You can download it in its 250MB 'glory': http://www.sendspace.com/file/mcxuh9

Track listing:

Giorgio Moroder - Tears
Fuck Buttons - Sweet Love For Planet Earth [Andrew Weatherall Remix]
Ellen Allien - Sehnsucht
Ellen Allien & Apparat - Turbo Dreams [Original Mix]
Hercules & Love Affair - Blind [Serge Santiago Version]
Miss Kittin - Pollution of the Mind
Modeselektor - Hyper Hyper
Paul Kalkenbrenner - D.E.E.P.
Dominik Eulberg - Der Tanz Der Blau-Grünen Mossa
Ramirez - La Musica Tremenda [Original]
Fuse - Substance Abuse
Rave Signal - Horsepower
Golden Girls -Kinetic [Orbital Remix]
Joey Beltram - Energy Flash
Hardfloor -Aceperience
Surgeon - Scorn
Surgeon - Floorshow part 1 track 3
Basic Channel - Mills Mix
Surgeon - Floorshow part 2 track 3
Basic Channel - Octaedre
Outlander - The Vamp
Basic Channel - Phylyps Trak
The Horrorist - Mission Ecstacy 2003
Jeff Mills - The Bells [Video Remix]
Mike Dred - Macrocosm
CLSM - Into the Sound
Luna-C - What For Not Sure
Interstate - Ice Cold
M & M feat Rachel Wallace - I Feel This Way [Remix]
Empirion - Narcotic Influence
Quadrant - Infinition
Jam & Spoon - Stella
Skream - Midnight Request Line
Modeselektor - Silikon [Grime Mix]
Genaside II - Archer's Revenge
DJ\Rupture, Matt Shadetek & Jahdan Blakamoore - Go Round Payola
Modeselektor - Kill Bill Vol.4
Paul Kalkenbrenner - Drei
Human Resource - Dominator [Frank De Wulf Remix]
Vitalic - La Rock 01
Vive La Fete - Nuit Blanche
Michael Mayer - Touch
Dominik Eulberg - Löwenzahn-Luftwaffe
The Field - Mobilia
Basic Channel - Phylyps Trak II (I)
Ricardo Villalobos - Druic
Ricardo Villalobos - Fizheuer Zieheuer
Ricardo Villalobos - Enfants (Chants)
Burial - Archangel
Burial - Etched Headplate

um, enjoy. I should probably have edited it down to the good bit in the middle, but it is what it is


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 5, 2008)

New Density of Sound out now

More details, tracklist and download here or just click the pic to go straight to the file.

This show is an hour long mix of more laid back electronica: idm, robot soundscapes and 
minimal digital dubs amongst other stuff.


----------



## braindancer (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's a mix I put together of some of my favourite tracks of the moment.  

Mostly ambient/minimal/drone type stuff - some new tracks and some a little older.  

Enjoy. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ljzcsp

Tracklisting:

Machinefabriek - Porselein
Stars of the Lid - Apreludes (in C sharp major)
Deaf Center - Path to Lucy
Eluvium - Everything to come
The Dead Texan - The Struggle
Peter Broderick - A Snowflake
Belong - October Language
Deaf Center - Dial (Helios Remix)
Pan-American - Skylight
The Fun Years - My Lowville
Tim Hecker - Whitecaps of White Noise I
The Fun Years - The Surge is Working


----------



## topaz (Oct 5, 2008)

anybody into their really old skool jungle? i found a load of old tunes today, proper junglist stylie lol, and played them tonight on me radio show...if anybody wants it here it is with the tracklisting 

Lord of the null lines (foul play rmx)
Dj buz – warrior charge
Cloud nine – gun star hero
Roni size & dj die – music box
Renegade – terrorist (grooverider rmx)
Deep blue – the helicopter tune (rufige kru rmx)
Urban shakedown – burning passion
Dj ss – we’re rollin
Urban shakedown – some justice (arsonist dub mix)
Dom & roland – killa bullet
Deeper life – ray keith remix
Barrington levy & beanie man – under mi sensi (x project rmx)
Stix – mild insight
RE002
VI001
Darkus & g.e. real – fantasy
Roni size – phizical

http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/dl/..._DNBRADIO.COM_20081005_1446_-_cdff3051008.mp3


----------



## isitme (Oct 6, 2008)

Another eclectic one from me. Starts off with rock breakbeat stuff and then goes into jungle

It's go me talking on it as well

Contains music from urban75, ragga-jungle.com and soundclick

It starts off with a bit of rocky electronica and then goes into a mix for the second half finishing off with SKeng for old times sake

Loud1 - Fashion FM
AA Kurtz - Streets of Rage
VinylRob ft Jonny Cash - Cry Cry Cry (Streets of Brooklyn)
Digital Phlox - Pumps and Bumps
One Less Light - Suteki Divane Remix
JungleMix
Clashplate - Deadly Mashup Anthem
Feyder ft Cocoa Tea - 18 and over
Debaser ft Jonny Osbourne - Run Up Your Mouth
DiJeOyow - NosgeNal
Krinjah - Big Man Nah Cry
Diamond Geeza - Sunday Observer
Lukast - Schreeuw
Kid Hideous - Hideous Radio Shizzy Shizzle
The Bug - Skeng

Listen and download here


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks great ninj :ccol:


----------



## isitme (Oct 7, 2008)

Another one by me. reggae reggae sauce 


Dumbsteppaz -All This Music
Tryptomatik - Polizia Dreadlock
Stivs and Ed Cox - It's a Pity
Boing! - The Flies Were Stars
Jahpye - My Lover
Jibril - Dark Matter
Disrupt - Bit Defender
Disrupt - Last Blade
Roots Ista Posse - 8bit Battle Dub
Metaphi - Dubtek Doctrine
Underground Resistance - Backroad to Nirvana
DFRNT vs Altern8 - Frequency
Camille - Waves

Get it here


----------



## isitme (Oct 7, 2008)

topaz said:


> anybody into their really old skool jungle? i found a load of old tunes today, proper junglist stylie lol, and played them tonight on me radio show...if anybody wants it here it is with the tracklisting...



gonna check this one out now 

great tracklist


----------



## art of fact (Oct 8, 2008)

did this mix on sunday as a kind of rainy comedown thing to for myself really but thought i would share it. mostly mellowish stuff not really mixed starting on a weird hip hop type tip moving into some more dubsteppy type stuff with a few suprise interludes.

*Damp Nights and Sleepy Days - Dubwreka* ...click this link then download file 

Brucey's Prang Intro
Porn Sword Tobacco - Tools for Trains
Lukid - When the Sun Shone
Braintax - Futureghost
Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes for You
Flying Lotus - Shadows
Modeselektor - Fake Emotion (Dabrye Remix)
Sage Francis - Bridal
Grails - More Extinction
Flying Lotus - Melt!
jega - Ghost
Modest Mouse - The Cold Part
Claro Intellecto - Beautiful Death
Dabrye - The Lish
Porn Sword Tobacco - Do the Astrowaltz
Bjórk - Unison (Ital Tek Remix)
Distance - Fallen (Vex'd Remix)
TRG - Missed Calls
Martyn - Broken Loyalty
The Flashbulb - Dirt Bikes and Street Vendors
Burial - Unite
Toasty - Cold Blooded
Boxcutter - Windfall
TRG - Broken Heart
D Bridge - Blush Response feat. Instra:mental
Breakage - Clarendon


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 8, 2008)

nice one ringojust listening to ya "cry tuff"mix excellant stuff a tip of the hat in your direction


----------



## isitme (Oct 9, 2008)

This is really old, but I was just listening to it again and it is just fucking awesome

1. DSherlock - Memories Riddim
2. Coleco - Skullstep
3. Avader - 30 minutes
4. Charlie Campari - Baby I got your money (remix)
5. Kid Hideous - Akira Break
6. Kid Hideous vs Proteus - WoooHAAAAH!!!!!
7. NickyNutz - LadiesRaw
8. Proteus - I am PROTEUS!!!!
9. Unfed- Nanotrack1
10. Kid Hideous -HaHaHa
11. IceCube - Ghetto Bird
12. Lisbeth og Bent - Raggamethcore
13. Hypocrites - Fragga Dub
14. Kid Hideous - Military Riddim
15. MithrA - Defent Duff
16, Hypnoskull - The Sekret Part 2
17. Robad Pills - Pathetique
18. A.A Kurtz - Just Blow in It
19. ???? - Nanobyte Riddim
20. Urban Hype - Trip to Trumpton
21. Lisbeth og Bent - Lot+ Lots of Proteus
22. Ambassador21 - Fuck all Systems
23. Nobs - Mr Fucking Hero
24. Amboss - Audiohack
25, BOTD - Datathief
26, CDR - 1+1+3
27. Company Truck - MyCode
28. Ninjaboy - Beatles vs WuTang
29. Ninjaboy - Jonny Briggs Riddim
30. Natural Black - Far Far
31. Ebony Dusters - Rah
32. Zombie Flesh Eaters - Kill Dat Sound

and the voices of Babycham, Proteus, Peter Cook, Alozade, Busdriver, Clint Eastwood, Proffesor Green, Demolition Man, Linda Hamilton, Beenie Man, Elephant Man, Buju Banton, Bounty Killer, Safira, and many many more!!!

download available
http://coolestradio.com/radioshows/hideousradio17. coolestradio.com.mp3
hope you enjoy it


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2008)

link doesnt work QQ


----------



## isitme (Oct 9, 2008)

fixed


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2008)

downloading... now


----------



## Schmeegal (Oct 9, 2008)

*My new mix, and my older ones.*

Mix 1: December 2003. House/Electro/Techno

1. PQM feat. Cica - The Flying Song (Markus Schulz' Renaissance Remix)
2. Grand Popo Football Club - Men are not nice guys (Goldrun remix)
3. Clea - Download it (Cicada remix)
4. Moguai - Get It On (Original)
5. Felix da Housecat – Harlot (Justin Robertson Mix)
6. David Carretta - Vicious Game
7. Onurb - Get Ready To Race
8. Villanord – Futurescope
9. Vitalic – You prefer cocaine
10. The Hacker & Kiko – Italomatic
11. The Hacker – Fadin’ away (Dima remix)
12. Vitalic – La Rock 01
13. Voodooamt – Nachtsicht
14. Ping – Ping
15. Anne Savage – Hellraiser
16. Adam Beyer – Remainings III (DK Remix 2 (K)
17. Adam Jay – Configured for Damage 

Mix 2: February 2004. House/Breaks/Electro

1. The Difference it Makes - The MFA
2. Porcelain - Moby
3. The Book - Salt City Orchestra
4. 04 - Deeperflash
5. Circus Bells - Robert Armani
6. Only for You - James Holden
7. Fadin' Away - The Hacker
8. Vicious Games - David Carretta 
9. You Prefer Cocaine - Vitalic 
10. Kiko & The Hacker - Italomatic
11. Dirty Streets - Hardform
12. Legacy - Infusion 
13. La Rock - Vitalic 

Mix 3: December 2005. House/Progressive

Tracklist:

1 Jackmate - Airraid
2 Royksopp - Poor Leno (Silicon Soul Mix) + Acapella
3 Kosmas Epsilon - Dream
4 Blue Haze - Into Nothing (Hamel's Last Time For 9 Vox Mix)
5 Humate - Breed (Summer of 89 Mix)
6 Depeche Mode - Precious (Misc Crunch Mix)
7 Erin McKeown - Cosmopolitans
8 Royksopp - What Else is There? (Thin White Duke Mix) 

Mix 4: October 2008. Tech-House/Minimal

1. Fuckaponydelic - Switch The Lights
2. Stephan Bodzin - Treibsand
3. Guy Gerber - 2 Birds 1 Stoned
4. Adam Proll - Fetch My Blades
5. Andreas Kauffelt - Every Morning
6. Âme - Rej
7. MyMy - Fast Freeze
(Sample: Carl Sagan - Blue Dot)
8. Johan Inkinen - Ro
9. Cobblestone Jazz - W
10.Fairmont - Fade And Saturate
11.Cobblestone Jazz - Lime in da Coconut
12.Cobblestone Jazz - India in me
13.Emmanuel Top - Ecsta-Deal


----------



## topaz (Oct 13, 2008)

another jungle one after further gems were found in my record collection 

Omni trio – renegade snares
Jack smooth – don’t know what its called
Defenders of the faith – future remix 96
International rude boys – paragone
Shy fx – sweet vibrations
 ?? - Come Badboy
rhythm for reason – total ecstasy
slipmatt – hear me
88.3 feat lisa may – wishing on a star
cloud nine – the pedge
vibes & wishdokta – meltdown
dj ss – the bounce
ray keith – technical timestretch?
Dj ss – rollers remix
Cloud nine – gun star hero

http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/liv..._DNBRADIO.COM_20081012_1515_-_cdff4121008.mp3


----------



## isitme (Oct 14, 2008)

have you got all these as originals topaz? 

they must be worth a few bob by now if you do.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 14, 2008)

Topaz - my computer never seems able to download your mixes, just gets stuck after a minute or two


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 14, 2008)

any of you got the means to do mix of purely"JAMMYS"label reggae? or a deffinitive STUDIO 1mix?


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 14, 2008)

oh an topaz liking your jungle mixes


----------



## rasrave (Oct 16, 2008)

Topaz, I'm enjoying the "take me up" bit and hopping around the porch...thanks, excellent.
Old school indeed...


----------



## ringo (Oct 16, 2008)

cozmikbrew said:


> any of you got the means to do mix of purely"JAMMYS"label reggae? or a deffinitive STUDIO 1mix?



Yes to both.

Scratch that, there IS NO definitive Studio 1 mix!

Got plenty though, will see what I can dig up.


----------



## ringo (Oct 16, 2008)

My tribute to the late great Alton Ellis on Purple Radio last night.

Cry Tough

20 minutes of roots and then:

Breaking Up (Treasure Isle)
I'm Just A Guy (Studio 1)
Ain't That Loving You (Treasure Isle)
Let Him Try (Studio 1)
Willow Tree (Studio 1)
Whiter Shade Of Pale (Studio 1)
If I Could Rule This World (Treasure Isle)
Get Ready (Do Rock Steady)
I'm Still In Love With You (Studio 1)
Can I Change My Mind (Studio 1)
Breaking Up Is Hard (Studio 1)
This Feeling Of Love (Studio 1)
Hurting Me (Studio 1)
Arise Black Man (Pete Weston)
Black Man's Word (Treasure Isle)
If Loving You Is Wrong (Unknown Production)
Rasta Spirit (Clintones)
Lord Deliver Us (Lloyd Matador Daly)
Dance Crasher (Treasure Isle)
Cry Tough (Treasure Isle)
Tumbling Tears 12" (Studio 1)


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 17, 2008)

yes ringoyet more gems from the flick of your musical wristcant wait for the jammys mix!!giz a shout out when ya do it n to my lady shazx wondering what youre Studio1 selections will be?


----------



## isitme (Oct 17, 2008)

Another one from me. Pop mixed with fast beats 


Kid Hideous - Seduction
Kid Hideous - Baseline
DannyDopamine - RaySpecs
Naked Slice - Magic Underground Express
Artbreaker - IllShit
The Button - Hungarian Muppet Dance
Kid Hideous - Girls with Guns
DGlitch vs Proteus - Hunter
DiJeOyow - Nosygnal
Clashplate - Deadly Mashup Anthem
The Bug vs Warrior Queen - Poison Dart
Enduser - Killer
Debaser ft Johnny Osbourne - Run Up Your Mouth
Csycheouts Ghost - What A Jungle
Kid Hideous vs Proteus - C75
Johnny Cash - Danny Boy
Naked Slice - 9mm
Naked Slice - Bling Banana
DannyDopamine - Goose Got Me Loose
8 Bit Disruptor - Last Blade
IceCube vs Dre - Natural Born Killah
Baby Demo - RealJungle
Emotional Joystick - Muddy and Sloppy
Recluse - The Culmination

get that shit HERE yo!


----------



## rasrave (Oct 18, 2008)

Another thank you from the porch here...excellent work Ringo


----------



## Liveist (Oct 18, 2008)

Squeaky, Bleepy Machine Like Noise Robots Sometimes Make When They're Bored

Gui Boratto - Noronha
Audiojack - Robot (Original Mix)
Future Funk Squad - Demystified (Andy Page Remix)
Claude VonStroke - Who's Afraid Of Detroit (Tanner Ross Remix)
Paul Woolford Presents Bobby Peru - Erotic Discourse (Audiojack Remix)
Sly Fi - Wild Wild Child
Charlie May vs Sasha - Seal Clubbing (James Zabiela's Seal Squeal Remix)
TG aka Tim Green - Mr Dry
James Zabiela - Human
AlexKid and Chloe - Afterblaster (Mazi and Duriez Remix)
Red Jackson - Coming Clean (Audiojack Dub)
One + One - No Pressure (Original Mix)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/uw88mw
http://www.divshare.com/download/5602309-53d


----------



## Supine (Oct 18, 2008)

Another Purple Radio offering. Hello Ringo!

Deep Purple mix:

http://www.divshare.com/download/5613599-ea0

Beat Club - Security
Chromatics - In the city (low motion disco version)
Tone Control - Sweetest thing (Mark E remix)
Loren Gold - A song for you
Alucidnation - Beautiful house (exclusive remix)
Akufen - Deck the house
Cultural Vibe - Ma foom bey
Beautiful Bend - Boogie motion
Big star - Holocaust
- Little tear
Gil Scott-Heron - Grandma's hands
Madeleine Peyroux - Walkin after midnight
John Martyn - The cobbles
Donovan - Earth sign man
Cameo - Sparkle
Carole King - So far away


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 18, 2008)

I haven't recorded a mix in over 7 years, so this is a bit basic and rough around the edges.  The tunes are fucking mint though - pure 97-98 speed garage.  Turn yer sub up and crack it out 

http://www.myearsarebleeding.co.uk/mixes/Dj_Happyslap-Tinnitus_Studio_Mix.mp3

Sneaker Pimps - Spin Spin Sugar (Armand's Dark Garage Mix)
Carnival feat. Red Rat - All Of The Girls (All Ai-Di Girl Dem)
De'Lacy - Hideaway (187 Lockdown Hidden Vocal Dub)
Q Project - Champion Sound (4/4 Mix)
Scott Garcia feat. MC Styles - A London Thing (London Edit)
Outlander - The Vamp (Revamped) (Wildcat Remix)
Double 99 - Ripgroove
R.I.P. Provductions - The Chant (We R)

oh and check out the other mixes on www.myearsarebleeding.co.uk - there are some crackers if you have a rummage

saaam x


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2008)

Ooh cheers sam - lots of bottom-shaking shit that I haven't listened to in years there. On the d/l


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Ooh cheers sam - lots of bottom-shaking shit that I haven't listened to in years there. On the d/l




"bottom shaking shit"?  are you trying to be down wid da y00tzes again?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2008)

Now, it makes my bottom shake is all


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 18, 2008)

*young people today confuse me*

sounds perfectly appalling. why on earth would anybody want to listen to something that makes their bottom shake?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2008)

MysteryGuest said:


> sounds perfectly appalling. why on earth would anybody want to listen to something that makes their bottom shake?


You listen to plenty of noisy old arsequakery and you're ancient.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 18, 2008)

my bottom remains resolutely stable when i listen to music.  indeed, it is a veritable model of stability in this uncertain world of ours.  it is my foundation, my rock if you will.  the thought of deliberately inducing instability in this reassuring structure fills me with horror.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 18, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Ooh cheers sam - lots of bottom-shaking shit that I haven't listened to in years there. On the d/l



my pleasure 

oh and musty - you know you love it


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 18, 2008)

*clenches buttocks, firmly*


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 18, 2008)

MysteryGuest said:


> *clenches buttocks, firmly*


----------



## MysteryGuest (Oct 18, 2008)

i've typed all my posts tonight, including this one, using a pencil clenched between my bottycheeks.  it's good practice for the coming armageddon, i think.  rear-end fortitude will be at a premium in the end times.


----------



## mentalchik (Oct 18, 2008)

MysteryGuest said:


> i've typed all my posts tonight, including this one, using a pencil clenched between my bottycheeks.  it's good practice for the coming armageddon, i think.  rear-end fortitude will be at a premium in the end times.



*worries about MG forgetting about the pencil and sitting down suddenly*


----------



## Talkie Toaster (Oct 20, 2008)

topaz said:


> anybody into their really old skool jungle? i found a load of old tunes today, proper junglist stylie lol, and played them tonight on me radio show...if anybody wants it here it is with the tracklisting
> 
> Lord of the null lines (foul play rmx)
> Dj buz – warrior charge
> ...


Just listening to this now. Excellent tunes.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 20, 2008)

DJTab...your hammock mix got me through a Saturday of marking tests without having a brain seizure through bordom..thanks...


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 20, 2008)

*Density of Sound 22*

All free and easy for your delectation

Direct link to file

More like this...

*Tracklist*

Degiheugi - Lonliness is Always Around
KG Kid - Phantom 01
Younnat - Yes!!!

Sushidread - dub territories
Fairies Scream - Pravo Na Vdoh (Bes Airedt demetor mix)
Boris Balkan - Endustschkit

Cookram - Tomorrow All right
Tiago Sousa - The Valley
disrupt - The brink of disruption

Roots ista Posse - Roots Rockers Dub
Jambassa - them never love the flowers
Pestopan - Bon Appetit (Instrumental)

Robots vs Villages - Seasonal Shifts


----------



## spoone (Oct 23, 2008)

House, rave breaks, oldskool hardcore, jungle


N-joi - anthem
portal - ain't no body
The prodigy - out of space
Mayhem - damage
Audio X - generate
Acen - trip to the moon pt2
The prodigy - ruff in the jungle bizness
Dj Hype - chopper
The trip - the erb (special toke remix)
Dj sike - bongo bong (dj sike remix)
Slipmatt - breaking free (dj seduction remix)
Jimmy J & cru-l-t - take me away
Al, mr Blade & JD303 - acid roll
DJ seduction - so in love
DJ brisk - Airhead


[/url]http://www.sendspace.com/file/byrmf0[/url]


----------



## vamanos (Oct 26, 2008)

Here's a mix I did for the Blogariddims series earlier this year. Tropical flavas.

Vamanos - Blogariddims 42: Sun 'n' Bass
http://www.weareie.com/audio/blogariddims/blogariddims42.mp3 (direct link)

Intro
1. Shark Records Remix - Joyride
2. Lady Saw - Sycamore Tree
3. Wayne Wonder - Bashment Girl
4. El General - Muevelo
5. Unknown - Panamanian Reggaeton
6. Lucky Kumbias - Tocando Palmas RMX
7. El Hijo De La Cumbia - Bombon Asesino Version
8. Mims - Why I’m Hot (DJ Panik Remix)
9. Jowell & Randy - Bajaera De Panty
10. The Bug feat. Warrior Queen - Poison Dart (Original Mix)
11. Coki - Spongebob
12. Rusko - Cockney Thug
13. Terror Danjah - Reloadz Rmx feat. Durrty Goodz, Badness & Shabba D
14. Trim - I Can C U
15. Ghislain Poirier - No More Blood feat. Face-T (Deadbeat Remix)
16. Dj Jeff ft Kiss - Cavalier ô Dame
17. Machel Montano - One More Time (Remix)
18. Japanese vs Toy Selectah - Cocobola Tripiton Remix
19. DJ Amazing Clay - Montagem Aquecimento do Sambinha
20. Scottie B feat. Moleque Bil - Mais Ela
21. Cobra Krames feat. Rye Rye - Get Familiar (Start The Violence! Remix)
22. Ricky Blaze - 2 The Beat


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2008)

looks good vamanos, grabbing now 

welcome to urban


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 28, 2008)

YEAH NICE ONE VAMONOSBLOWING AWAY THE TUESDAY MORNING BLUES


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 29, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's been a while but here is a new mix of mine, comments always welcome.
> 
> ...



Lofty's October 2008 Mix has been picked by DJ Mag and featured in their November 2008 Pick N Mix section.

The comments in full:

"A sterling offering from Brit Lofty. Taking in some of this year's biggest tunes, including the ubiquitious "Grindhouse" remix, and a few less heard tasty nuggets from Tiger Stripes and Paul Woolford, the djmag.com newbie mixes with skill and pure peaktime energy"


----------



## ringo (Oct 30, 2008)

90 minutes of roots and culture, from Purple Radio last night.

purple radio

Come Away Jah Jah Children - The Black Survivors (Fox 7")
Natural Mystic - Black Uhuru (Jammys 7")
Sticksman - Black Slate (CNR 7")
Close The Gate Dread - The Black Aces (Pressure Sounds 7")
Gate Dread Version - King Tubbys (Pressure Sounds 7")
Black Skin - Sonny "Black Skin" Washington (Black Skin The Prophet 7")
Clean Hands - Black Star (Black Mountain 7")
Take Heed - Lopez Walker (Shakara 7")
Call On Jah - Duke Bayzee & Buume (Blank 7")
Unknown - Etherealites & Dub Syndicate (Blank 7")
Child Soldier - Dub Terror feat Tenastelin (Deep Root 7")
Betterment Blues - Pama International meets Manasseh (Rockers Revolt 10")
Jah Never Fail I - Prince Fari (Cry Tuff 7")
Tribute To Michael Holding - Prince Fari (Errol T 7")
Message To The King - Prince Fari (Cry Tuff 7")
Whip Cracker - Don D Junior (Matador 7")
Walk Away From Love - Bitty McLean & The Supersonics (Peckings 7")
A Cruising - Bitty McLean & The Supersonics (Peckings 7")
I'm A Loving Pauper - Dobby Dobson (Treasure Isle 7")
Solomon - Derrick Harriott (Blank 7")
Heart Don't Leap - Dennis Walks (Moodisc 7")
Money Money - Donald Duffus (Moodie Music 7")
Eastman Skank - Dillinger (Black Swan 7")
Blood Son - Denis Brown (Love 7")
Warning - Desi Roots (Emmanuel Music 7")
Confusion In A Babylon - The Prophet [Niney] (Observer 7")
Stampede - Black Stallions [Niney] (Observer 7")


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 30, 2008)

Yet again,more gemsnice one ringo,you off to the dance tommorow night?


----------



## ringo (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes Cozmik, nice one, looks like a great line up, strictly rockers.


----------



## placid (Oct 31, 2008)

*Placid - ElectroSession*

Following on from 'Electro Assault', my latest installment. A few 4/4 things thrown in as well  I couldnt resist...

Mix is gettable from  here

Andrea Parker - Melodious Thunk - Mo Wax
Synapse - Dust-mite - Interdimensional Transmissions
Drexciya - Bubble Metropolis - UR
The Cartridge Family - Family Meeting One - Subvert
Voice Stealer - Undercover
Sensorama - Kondens - Ladomat 2000
Blunt - Deep Tunnel (Brian Aneurism Remix) - Dpress Industries
Letroset - New Plastic - Atak
Voice Stealer - Evaluation - Subvert
Markarian 205 - QSO - Sonar Ausio Research
Alpha 606 - Samborg - Interdimensional Transmissions
Funckarma - Anger - Skam
Shackleton - Blood On My Hands (Apocalypse Mix) - Skull Disco
Pollon - Lonely Planet - Scopex
MCMLXV - Untitled - MCMLXV
Silicon Scally - Informatics - Satamile Records NYC
Octogen -  Ploughs And Clouds - Djak-Up-Bitch 
Drexciya - Wavejumper - Submerge
Voice Stealer - Unintentional - Subvert
Psi Spy - Acidtrax - Pyramid Transmission
Anthony Rother - Red Light District - Elektrolux
Pollon - Lost Souls - Scopex
Gosub - Lost in our Ways
Lory D - Acidxxx999 - Wireblock

Enjoy

270mb@ 320 kbps done on  2 x Technics, all vinyl

Past mixes and Gigs - Placid Facebook

Youtube Channel - Placid Acid


----------



## art of fact (Oct 31, 2008)

loving it  that lory d tune is the tits


----------



## placid (Oct 31, 2008)

Aint that the truth


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2008)

ooooh. good call young placid.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 31, 2008)

> spoone


 




> sam/phallocrat
> *Outlander - The Vamp (Revamped) (Wildcat Remix)*


 <<- *click download cos of tune  Thanks


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 1, 2008)

*Density of Sound 23*

Density 23 is a high quality mix of all sorts. It’s  definitely a premium version of an already luxurious experience. We got folk, dubstep, classical, 8bit chiptune, ghostly sparse dub, and all sorts else, all nestling together building a lovely winter fire. Download it now.Or you are an idiot who has looked a gift horse in the mouth.

Direct link to file

More like this and tracklist with info on the artists

*Tracklist*

banda-tre - ragga brasil
Tiny creatures - satomi matsuzaki
P0e - es-mind

Henrik Jose - Kamomilla Stad
Sputnik booster - Monster Planet
titus 12 - thumb war

Lanterns over the Lake - In Starlight
Degihuegi (Feat Ghostown) - Night Black Crow Parts 1+2
Line - Minglin with the sparrow that read (with diego)

COTF - trip in ghost town
dub machinist - no smoking (hatman remix)
Entertainment for the braindead - hydrophobia

vektor - cotbell

Everything featured here is completely legal and legit so feel free to pass the show to whoever you want and/or repost wherever - but please include a tracklist


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2008)

tangerinedream said:


> Density 23 is a high quality mix of all sorts. It’s  definitely a premium version of an already luxurious experience. We got folk, dubstep, classical, 8bit chiptune, ghostly sparse dub, and all sorts else, all nestling together building a lovely winter fire. Download it now.Or you are an idiot who has looked a gift horse in the mouth.
> 
> Direct link to file
> 
> ...


Why are your mixes always divided into sections?


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 1, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Why are your mixes always divided into sections?



_Please note - calls maybe recorded for training purposes_

Cos there are breaks between the music, so it's easier for the listener to work out which track is which cos it's unlikely that there are are many points of reference cos it's all really obscure stuff innit (you can't think, oh, it was two tracks after that song by Bill Withers and count from there.)

I hope that answers your query. 

Is there anything else I can help you with today sir?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 1, 2008)

Ah - I was just curious cos it makes the tracklistings look weird


----------



## Apathy (Nov 2, 2008)

being entertained big time thanx you lot for the top mixes


----------



## themonkeyman (Nov 2, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> it's been a while but here is a new mix of mine, comments always welcome.
> 
> ...



UPDATE - November 2008

Lofty's October 2008 Mix has been picked by DJ Mag and featured in their Pick N Mix section.






The comments in full:

"A sterling offering from Brit Lofty. Taking in some of this year's biggest tunes, including the ubiquitious "Grindhouse" remix, and a few less heard tasty nuggets from Tiger Stripes and Paul Woolford, the djmag.com newbie mixes with skill and pure peaktime energy"

More info can be found about what Lofty is up to on his Facebook group:  here


----------



## ringo (Nov 6, 2008)

Studio 1 roots selection:

Coxsone

Roots Natty Roots - Devon Russell
You'll Get Your Pay - Linton Cooper
Mr Fire Coal Man - The Classics (Wailing Souls)
Ethiopia - Im & The Invaders
Illiteracy - Horace Andy
Jah Light – Judah Eskendar Tafari
What It Profit I - Mellodies
Give Natty Dread Glory - Mr. Manchester
Chase Them Crazy - Lone Ranger & Welton Irie
Send Another Moses	Willows
Give Me Jah Jah (extended) - Sugar Minott
Send Another Moses - Willows
I Am The Ruler - Anthony `Rocky` Ellis
Be Wise My Brethren - George Allen
Rastaman Camp - Freddie McGregor
Double Minded Man - Anthony 'Rocky' Ellis
Satta-A-Masa Gana - Abyssinians
School Children - Black Brothers
Gates Of Zion (extended) - George Dudley
Swell Headed - Burning Spear
Truths and Rights - Johnny Osbourne
Take a Ride - Al Campbell
Unchained - Bob Andy
Natty Don't Go - Cornell Campbell
Declaration Of Rights – Abyssinians
Run Babylon - Larry Marshall


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 6, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> <<- *click download cos of tune  Thanks



be warned it doesn't sound anything like the original - BIG bassline though . . .


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had a go and dumped a load up on a podcast page here.

http://djbombscare.podomatic.com/

there three mixes, old skool beats some dirty nosebleed techno and I've had a bash at some drum and bass. 

Hope you like


----------



## tendril (Nov 6, 2008)

Some Two Tone 7s


Ghost town - The Specials
Message to you Rudy - The Specials
James Bond - The Selecter
Gangsters - Special A.K.A.
Too much pressure - The Selecter
Live fast, die laughing - Boss
Too much too young - Special A.K.A. (live)
Rude boys are back in town - Boss
One step beyond - Madness
On my radio - The Selecter
Lip up fatty - Bad Manners
Baggy trousers - Madness
Embarrasment - Madness
Special brew - Bad Manners
Skinhead symphony - Special A.K.A. (live)


----------



## gridban (Nov 7, 2008)

Nice - but who are Boss, I don't remember them?


----------



## tendril (Nov 7, 2008)

gridban said:


> Nice - but who are Boss, I don't remember them?



very rare


----------



## extra dry (Nov 8, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I've had a go and dumped a load up on a podcast page here.
> 
> http://djbombscare.podomatic.com/
> 
> ...



bounce....very good work djBScare.............


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 8, 2008)

Superb selection ringo mate


----------



## topaz (Nov 9, 2008)

isitme said:


> have you got all these as originals topaz?
> 
> they must be worth a few bob by now if you do.



yes all originals *smugness* 



The_Reverend_M said:


> Topaz - my computer never seems able to download your mixes, just gets stuck after a minute or two



i have no idea why, maybe youre better off going to www.dnbradio.com/podcast and doing a 'me' search and finding them a different route? sorry i'm not that savvy with this stuff 




cozmikbrew said:


> oh an topaz liking your jungle mixes



ty, they taking me back a bit too far n all lol!! 




rasrave said:


> Topaz, I'm enjoying the "take me up" bit and hopping around the porch...thanks, excellent.
> Old school indeed...



there's more, i found yet another pile... that ones to follow! lol!!

thanks for the nice feedback peeps, i'm loving rediscovering some of my older forgotten stuff too


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 9, 2008)

extra dry said:


> bounce....very good work djBScare.............




Cheers

I'll get some more up soon-ish. Some proper acid methinks


----------



## topaz (Nov 9, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Cheers
> 
> I'll get some more up soon-ish. Some proper acid methinks



yeah!!! i'd love some proper acid mash up tunes too!! do eeeeettt!!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2008)

And I thought you was a drum n bass head


----------



## topaz (Nov 10, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> And I thought you was a drum n bass head



no way, i'm known for dnb yes.. but actually i play it all (even house! omg lol!!)  get yer acid out bruv!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2008)

Same as me then.

And no worries I've got more acid than BASF


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2008)

All urban dj's please check out this thread:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=8324442#post8324442
Urban Radio up and (test) running - anyone up for it?


----------



## placid (Nov 15, 2008)

*P's Vinyl Underground Mix*

A mix I did a while back for Aidy over at Vinyl Underground. Some of you may already have got it on a cd, but for the rest of you, in its entirety, here it is

Download

Mike Y Juanself - Chimichurri - 240 Volts
Vince Watson - Silhouettes - Ibadan
Various - Underground Anthems EP Vol. 1 - Sistrum
Shakedown - In 2 Deep - House of 909
Patrice Scott - Visions Of Mantada - House of 909
Polartronics - The Deep - Trance Fusion
Mike Huckaby - Radiance - Deep Transportation
Wild West - Terraforma - Plink Plnk
The Detox EP - Mixmode
Bass Culture - Show Me - Zanzibar
Random Factor - Move on - Freerange
E.B.E - Square One - Solid Trax
Various - 4th Bouquet - Styrax Leaves
Prince - Erotic City - Warner Bros
Mathew Jonson - Rewire - Itiswhatitis
Djinxx & Xpansul - Spanish Kebab - Ovum
Theo Parrish - Falling Up (Techansia mix) - Synchrophone
?
likemind 03  i think
Minimal Vision - Milky Way - Vibraphone
?
Moodymann - Shades of Jae - KDJ
Goldfrapp - Fly me away - Mute
?

compressed at 320mb/s  approx 280 mb

Sorry about the gaps, I did a tracklist but it was only up to 80 minutes as it was for a cd.


----------



## gridban (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the look of that, just downloaded it and I'll have a listen soon. Here's one I've just done: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ORQ7D1PJ, tracklist:

1.Martin Eyerer – Barber's Pole
2.Dusty Kid – Luna
3.King Unique – Sugarhigh (Nic Fanciulli Mix)
4.Gary Martin – Jennifer
5.Francesco Tristano – The Melody (Balil Remix)
6.Skylark – Saved (Masai DL's Today is Funky Mix)
7.X-Press 2 – Muzik Xpress
8.Mr. V Featuring Miss Patty – Da Bump (Ame Vs. Mr. V Vocal Remix)
9.Milton Jackson – Cycles
10.Manuel Tur – Acorado
11.Yann Fontaine – Hand in Hand (Thru the Motions)
12.Medicine – Ape Don't Kill Ape
13.Swag – Version 12
14.Paradise Soul – Spirit Of The Turning Tables Part 1


----------



## Boycey (Nov 20, 2008)

at long last i have a mix to put up 

it's pretty much all filthy breaks with a few cheeky bootlegs and a very cheeky mashup, hope you like.

1. Slim Blue feat Ken Mac and Polka Dot "Flick it"
2. Aut0bots and Screwface feat Navigator "Burn"
3. Breakfastaz "The Pressure"
4. Slim Blue "On Your Knees"
5. Affinity "Break"
6. Kid Digital "Wicked"
7. Geek Ghastly "Rage Against Terror"
8. Far Too Loud and Specimen A "Contamination"
9. Outlander and ??? "Vamped Out"
10. Aut0bots "Bullet Time"
11. Dizzee Rascal "Sirens" (booty mix)
12. Freeflow 45 "Substantial" (Entity remix)

download here: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CEKQ8600


----------



## gridban (Nov 20, 2008)

Woo a Boycey mix, excellent, I don't have one of those yet  - btw the one above is the one I was talking about on Sunday when you said you wanted a copy, so...

oh and you were right, I did it again to try and perfect it and ended up deciding I preferred the first one anyway!


----------



## Boycey (Nov 21, 2008)

will d/l yours later mate


----------



## topaz (Nov 21, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Same as me then.
> 
> And no worries I've got more acid than BASF



*drums fingernails impatiently on the desk*


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 21, 2008)

Boycey said:


> 7. Geek Ghastly "Rage Against Terror"



Tres


----------



## ringo (Nov 21, 2008)

70's and 80's reggae selection, starts off mellow and then ramps up:

Listen

No War In The Dance - Lloyd Park
Mighty Diamonds - Heads Of Government
demus & pliers - murder she wrote
chuck turner - one the hard way
thriller u - hackleden 
blood sisters - ring my bell
sister charmaine - the body
killing joke - turn to red
al campbell - down in a babylon 
sugar minott - roof over my head
sugar minott - prophecy
stephanie samuels - africa we want to go
leroy smart - stop your warring
little joe - natty BMW
lennix anderson & calvin stamp - babylon must fall
spanner - uptown thing
sound dimension - darker shade of black
lee perry - black IPA
symbols - suffering child
silver shadows - jah guide
slim smith - watch this sound
linval thompson - don't you cut off your dreadlocks


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 22, 2008)

ringo my lady and i is getting wed on may 2nd 09 farm for the festivitys,places to sleep bands,dj,s wanna do the honours? give fuel costs n a good party peeps from sth lndn coming pm me?


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 22, 2008)

Wheres that JAMMYS mix?


----------



## rasrave (Nov 23, 2008)

Excellent work again, Ringo!
Cooking in the kitchen instead of the porch...lovely
Can't beat roots...


----------



## ringo (Nov 23, 2008)

rasrave said:


> Excellent work again, Ringo!
> Cooking in the kitchen instead of the porch...lovely
> Can't beat roots...



Cheers Cozmik & Rasrave, glad you liked. 

Cozmik I'll pm you.

Must get round to that Jammys mix soon.......


----------



## biotec (Nov 25, 2008)

An education on why d'n'b was better 5 years ago

http://www.djmixtape.net/dl.php?m=4320

The mix f*cked up a bit when I was encoding it to MP3 so there are a few glitches that sound like the record is skipping. 

It's a shame it messed up and I wouldn't normally post a mix with so much weirdness but it is 100 minutes long, it has some great music from drum'n'bass's prime years, and I rarely get time to record any mixes these days.

Some of my collection from the best era for drum'n'bass, back when holland was the place to be.

1. Black Sun Empire – Vessel – A New Dawn (Holland) – 2002
2. DJ Red – U Got Me – Stealth Recordings (UK) – 2001
3. Artificial Intelligence – Soul Good – Commercial Suicide (UK) – 2002
4. The Militia – You and I Know – Charge (UK) – 2003
5. The Accidental Heroes – Dragster – Emotif Recordings (UK) - 1999
6. Suns of Mecha – Ruff and Rugged (Filthy Dirty Rich remix) - Mechanoise Records (UK) – 2001
7. Timecode Audio – Samurai – Piruh (Holland) – 2004
8. Polarity and Shroombab – Stronghold – High Tension (Austria) – 2002
9. The Militia –Rail Road – The Militia Recordings (UK) – 2003
10. Predator – Top Ranking – Acetate Recordings (Holland) – 2003
11. Predator – Smugglers – Acetate Recordings (Holland) – 2002
12. Deoda – Acid – Under Pressure Records (France) – 2001
13. Noisia vs Mayhem – Lockjaw – Citrus Recordings (Holland) – 2005
14. Jarman – Firestorm – Core Productions (UK) – 2002
15. Predator feat. Bioforge – Surveillance - Acetate Recordings (Holland) – 2002
16. Bioforge – Nightwatch - Acetate Recordings (Holland) – 2002
17. Axis of Evil – Drama – Cell (UK) – 2003
18. Cause 4 Concern – Turn the Lights Down – Metro Recordings (UK) – 2004
19. Stakka and Skynet – Clockwork – Underfire Recordings (UK) – 2001
20. DJ Ruffneck – Optic Nerve – Ruff-Teck (Holland) – 2000
21. Black Sun Empire – Smoke – DSCI4 (UK) – 2002
22. Timecode Audio – Hardcore Massive – Citrus Recordings (Holland) – 2002
23. Stakka – Strange Daze – Zero G Recordings (UK) – 2002
24. DJ Optiv and Bullet Proof – Camouflage – 1210 Recordings (UK) – 2003
25. The Militia – Amnesia – The Militia Recordings (UK) – 2003
26. J Majik – Silence – White Label – 2003
27. Black Sun Empire – The Rat - Black Sun Empire Recordings (Holland) – 2002
28. Konflict – Messiah (Extract) – Renegade Hardware (UK) – 1999
29. Kiko – Haze – Shadow Law Recordings (US) – 2004
30. Cause 4 Concern – Soul - Cause 4 Concern Recordings (UK) - 2001


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 25, 2008)

biotec said:


> Stakka and Skynet – Clockwork – Underfire Recordings (UK) – 2001
> Konflict – Messiah (Extract) – Renegade Hardware (UK) – 1999


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2008)

biotec said:


> An education on why d'n'b was better 15 years ago



Corrected


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2008)

ringo said:


> Corrected



Quite - would someone please do a mix of d'nb c92-94?


----------



## biotec (Nov 25, 2008)

92-94 was barely jungle, let alone d'n'b. I would say pre 94 sounded much more like hardcore apart from the odd exceptions which were ahead of their time. 94-97 were the years when jungle developed its own sound and has more in comon with modern d'n'b.

I'll do a 94-97 mix at some point but modern jungle from the likes of tester, jackie murda, krak in dub, etc is a vast improvement on what was being made back then. The essense is the same but it's improved with modern production, better access to dancehall vocalists and better sound systems to play it through.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2008)

You're right - I was thinking of Metalheads/No U Turn etc which was indeed around 96/97


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2008)

biotec said:


> 92-94 was barely jungle, let alone d'n'b. I would say pre 94 sounded much more like hardcore apart from the odd exceptions which were ahead of their time. 94-97 were the years when jungle developed its own sound and has more in comon with modern d'n'b.
> 
> I'll do a 94-97 mix at some point but modern jungle from the likes of tester, jackie murda, krak in dub, etc is a vast improvement on what was being made back then. The essense is the same but it's improved with modern production, better access to dancehall vocalists and better sound systems to play it through.



Have to take issue with that. Original Nuttah style era of 1993/94 was true jungle to me, still had much of the reggae/sound system influence. I also loved the 96/97 Bad Ass, Aphrodite, rollers etc era but termed that as drum'n'bass. The later doodly crap labelled "Intelligent" I got very bored of.

I do like some of the modern stuff of the reggae influenced style, and appreciate that skill and production values have increased, but for vibes, originality and the fact that I was still young enough to go out and have it at the drop of a hat it will always remain the best for me. 

Can't agree with the better dancehall singers either. Early jungle used Barrington Levy - game over, none can match.

So I'll stick to my 15 years ago


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2008)

When did Valley Of The Shadows/Renegade Snares come out?


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> When did Valley Of The Shadows/Renegade Snares come out?



93 I think.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 25, 2008)

valley of the shadows 92 renagade snares 93


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 25, 2008)

92-97 drum n bass mix please then.
Never used the term jungle - it was always just d'n'b to me


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 25, 2008)

and incidently check out the 1st Jungle renagades comp for excellant junglist buissiness 93/94


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2008)

nice one biotec  d/lin now


Left Turn Clyde said:


> 92-97 drum n bass mix please then.
> Never used the term d'n'b - it was always just jungle to me


corrected  

must be loads of compilations knocking about, can't remember any names now apart from 'jungle mania'

i have a few tunes from that golden era and should dig em out


----------



## Dj TAB (Nov 26, 2008)

A Drum n' Bass mix for ya!







Right click and save as...


----------



## art of fact (Nov 26, 2008)

biotec said:


> 92-94 was barely jungle, let alone d'n'b. I would say pre 94 sounded much more like hardcore apart from the odd exceptions which were ahead of their time. 94-97 were the years when jungle developed its own sound and has more in comon with modern d'n'b.
> 
> I'll do a 94-97 mix at some point but modern jungle from the likes of tester, jackie murda, krak in dub, etc is a vast improvement on what was being made back then. The essense is the same but it's improved with modern production, better access to dancehall vocalists and better sound systems to play it through.


i reckon that all the new stuff has alot less of that reggae vibe. sticking an acapella with some cheap amen edits, sirens and ripped mp3 samples of soundclash hype doesnt make a tune more reggae in vibe to me.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah, some great tunes out there (see: diamond geezer, general malice etc) but also a LOT of dross!


----------



## gridban (Nov 27, 2008)

Dj TAB said:


> A Drum n' Bass mix for ya!



Great mix, just the sort of d'n'b I like


----------



## isitme (Nov 28, 2008)

Errr. this isn't by an urbanite, but it's the best breakcore mix I've heard for more than a year I think

Tykal - Classicore

01 (00:00) The Berzerker - Reality - Earache
02 (00:00) Emotional Joystick - Eight - Zod
03 (02:47) Line 47 - L472 - Terminal Dusk
04 (05:57) Jahba & Ghost - Bob - Life 4 Land
05 (08:51) Enduser - End of A Beginning (Sublight Version) - Sublight
06 (12:19) Venetian Snares - Ketsarku Mozgalom - Planet Mu
07 (19:54) Chaos AD - Psultan (Squarepusher Remix) - Rephlex
08 (24:19) Dev/Null - Big Boring Bass - Unreleased
09 (28:20) Venetian Snares - Integraation - Planet Mu
10 (31:40) Amen Orchestra - Temp6HWZ69O - Art-Tek
11 (33:04) Amen Orchestra - 16th Wave - Art-Tek
12 (36:18) Venetian Snares - My Half - Planet Mu

http://rapidshare.com/files/167684981/Tykal_-_Classicore_Pt_1.mp3


----------



## placid (Nov 29, 2008)

*Placid - Going Deeper*

A little 90 minute mix from my radio show t'other night.

Get it here

In Sync + Pluto - Subway Route - Irdial
Convextion - Lasonic - AW-Recordings
Beat Pharmacy - Drifter - Deep Space Media
Secret Cinema - Rita & Lynn - EC
Kerri Chandler -  Digital Love Affair - Large
Shackleton - Blood On My Hands (Ricardo Villalobos Apocalypso Now Mix) - Skull Disco
Hot Chip - No Fit State (Audion Mix) - EMI Records
Viridian - Salavation - Azwan Transmissions
KAB - Heat - Railyard
Paperclip People - Steam - Planet E
Kontext - Plumes - Immerse Records
Blunt - Deep Tunnel - Deep Tunnel
ESP - Slo mo - Definitive
Mike Huckaby - We Can Make It - Harmonie Park
Octogen - The Journeyman - Soma Quality Recordings
Djinxx & Xpansul - Spanish Kebab
Simon Flower  - Past Continuous - Railyard

Done in 1 hit, on 2 technics 205mb @ 320kbps

p


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2008)

A large 90 minute mix from my radio show last night  

purple

All 7"

trevor byfield - burning bush
travellers - south africa
trevor hartley - africa
tappa zukie - my god is real
danny hensworth - mr money man
third world - 96 degrees in the shade
douglas boothe - when i fall in love
bridie stewart - can't let you go
techniques - you don't care
tommy mccook -  1, 2, 3 kick
toots & the maytals - pomps and pride
tenor saw - lots of sign
tenor saw - pumpkin belly
tenor saw - golden hen
tony rebel - why be afraid
tanya stephens - it's a pity
tanya stephens - yuh nuh ready for dis yet
dawn penn - no no no
barrington levy - settle down
tony carver - ethiopia
tok - footprints
delano tucker - gather israelites
bongo gene - skyjack
jacob miller - collie weed dub
yabby you - jah speak with lightening & thunder
defenders - our rights
creole - beware of your enemies
rod taylor - if jah should come now


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 6, 2008)

another top selection ringo lost the farm for wedding bashso looking for place frantically,take it easy


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 7, 2008)

> 06-11-2008, 23:26
> tendril - Some Two Tone 7s


 Thanks


----------



## rasrave (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks ringo, lovely selection and saves me hunting on Youtube!
Saving as we speak!


----------



## blamblam (Dec 12, 2008)

I forgot post this last one I did, sort of 80s/disco influenced:
http://this.bigstereo.net/2008/09/28/la-greve-generale-2/

La Grève Générale - Tech-Noir Mixtape

Tracklisting 

1. Harold Faltermeyer - opening
2. Sebastien Tellier - Sexual Sportswear
3. Sebastien Tellier - Sexual Sportswear (Donovan remix)
4. Georgio Moroder - The Chase
5. Herbie Hancock - Rockit
6. Black Kids - I’m not gonna teach your boyfriend how to dance with you (The Twelves remix)
7. Daft Punk - Burnin
8. Xinobi - Day Off
9. DMX Krew -17 ways to break my heart
10. Madonna - Into the Groove
11. Anoraak - Nightdrive with you (Grum new wave remix)
12. Depeche Mode - Strangelove
13. Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
14. The Clash - Rock the Casbah
15. Cut Copy - Light and Music (Moulinex remix)
16. Faker - This Heart Attack (Grafton Primary remix)
17. The Presets - This boy’s in love (Lifelike remix)
18. Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams (Are Made of These)
19. Kid Sister - Pro Nails
20. Cyndi Lauper - Girls Just Wanna Have Fun
21. We Are Scientists - Chick Lit (Danger TV Remix Edit)
22. Pnau - Embrace ft Ladyhawke (Fred Falke Miami Horror remix)
23. Fred Falke - Sanctuary
24. White Town - Your Woman
25. Kate Bush - Running up That Hill
26. David Bowie and Queen - Under Pressure


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 12, 2008)

icepick said:


> I forgot post this last one I did, sort of 80s/disco influenced:
> http://this.bigstereo.net/2008/09/28/la-greve-generale-2/
> 
> La Grève Générale - Tech-Noir Mixtape
> ...





that looks sweet downloading it now


----------



## placid (Dec 12, 2008)

*Placid - The Night Shift*

Particularly enjoyed last nights show, thanks to everyone that turned out.

Lots of stuff I only got yesterday so theres a couple of blips.

Personally.. i think its one of my best deep'ouse mixes for a long time.

Available from here

Move D - Soap Bubbles (Bionaut Remix) - Fifth Freedom
Larry Heard - 25 Years From Alpha - Alleviated
Koi - Deaf - Styrax
Donnacha Costello - It Simply Is - Minimise
Wulf n'Bear - Raptures Of The Deep - 20:20 Vision
G Family feat Antonio Lyons - Night Shift - Real Tone Records
DJ Profile - Inflexable - Sound Of Barclay
Mike Huckaby & Pacou - Sessions - Cache
Roman IV - Neues Testament - Playhouse
Jesper Dahlbäck - The Persuader - Svek
Hardfloor - The Life We Choose (ERP mix) - Hardfloor
Pleasure Dome - 8 Min. Of Trance - Power Music Trax
Octogen - The Journeyman (Orlando Voorn Remix)  - Soma
Tommy Bones - Focused Energy - Real Tone Records
MXM - The Untitled Deep - Philpot
Random Factor - Outlaw (John Tejada Remix) - 20:20 Vision
2 AM/FM - Poison Dart - Spectral Sound
$tinkworx - Amira - Strange Life Records
Lory D - Acix9999 - Wireblock
Nutty Featuring Daddy - Mdali - Miso
Tommy Bones - 'Uhuru - Freedom' - Real Tone Records
DK7 - Instone - DK7
Blunt - Deep Tunnel (Brian Aneurism Remix) - Dpress Industries
Liberty City - If You Really Love Someone - Tribal America
Larry Heard - Mercurian Funk - Alleviated Records
Secret Cinema - Poolside - EC Records
Quantec - Circular - Styrax

Bit of a hefty one this, Almost 2 and a half hours, weighing in at 355mb @ 320kbps


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 12, 2008)

and getting yours too placid, your mixes are always top notch


----------



## placid (Dec 12, 2008)

ta


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2008)

Heh, Placid, nice one, that's cheered me up seeing as how I've had a shit coupla days at work.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 13, 2008)

icepick said:


> I forgot post this last one I did, sort of 80s/disco influenced:
> http://this.bigstereo.net/2008/09/28/la-greve-generale-2/
> 
> La Grève Générale - Tech-Noir Mixtape
> ...



Cheers Icepick been waiting awhile for another of your excellent mixes


----------



## butcher (Dec 15, 2008)

tendril said:


> Some Two Tone 7s
> 
> 
> Ghost town - The Specials
> ...




Excellent!!!!! I have been wanting to get hold of so many of these, you are a star


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2008)

70's roots steppers, heavy dub and Uk Dub classics to ease the pressure.

Roots

twinkle brothers - free africa
linval thompson - gone clear
sugar minott - hard time pressure
burning spear - institution
johnny clarke - every knee shall bow
joe higgs - creation
neville brown - killamanjaro
sugar minott - international herb
johnny osbourne - jahovia
linval thompson - can't stop natty dread
knowledge - centry
carl fletcher - natty burry
israel vibration - why you so craven
errol dunkley - to hell & forward
makiko & bush chemists - 7 winds from the east
rick wayne - my father judge
ras zacharri -lion ina jungle
rankin diddy - righteousness
learoy green - conscious man
brian, tony gold and gregory peck - christmas family


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 18, 2008)

Moggy said:


> Hiccup, what program do you suggest using to run a .ogg file? Downloaded your mix but it wont run in anything ive got, real one, windows media, sound recorder. Havent tried it in anything else yet though
> Moggy.



vlc should play an ogg and audacity definitely will, cos I've just played one using it.


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 18, 2008)

*Density of Sound 24!*

Direct link to file

Links and more shows here. 

It’s been oh-so-long in coming, but we feel it’s worth the wait. A brand new Density of Sound, consisting of largely brand new netlabel and webaudio treats including fresh hiphop, idm, dubstep and laptop reggae stuff. Same blend of this, that and the other. Check it out now!

*Tracklist*

Rafiralfiro - Pix rmx
Tsunami Wazahari - Ganesh Hi-fi (Hardstepper Mix)
Candlestickmaker feat zro - Don’t Worry about Me
Dadub - Cargonauta
Degiheugi - Brick tones feat L’omelette
Guyom - Le coup de blues des héros
Ghostown - Redog
Beak - Seapen meats anglerfish
Hotdrop - Sexo Duro chapter 1
K@R - Non
GOC - Vokinamin
Titus 12 - Fanfarl
Segue - Tempo

All the music used in this podcast is unsigned, creative commons licensed material.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 19, 2008)

not one but two christmas mixes!

PROD

RANDY & EARL

merry merry...............


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice one ringo this jammys mix........?


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Ringo. An old mix of yours, I can't remember which one, got me through the train journey to my dad's funeral the other day and kept one of my daughters happy on the way home


----------



## ringo (Dec 21, 2008)

Cozmik, I'll do get onto it in the New Year some time, promise!

Elder, sorry to hear that but hope it provided a little relief and distraction. Vibes to you.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 23, 2008)

nice one ringo ill look forward to it have a good yule


----------



## djbombscare (Dec 23, 2008)

yo someone asked for some acid techno ?



http://djbombscare.podOmatic.com

its just processing but give it whirl in a bit and it'll be up


----------



## Dj TAB (Dec 24, 2008)

*Merry Christmas Urban75*







Download

A festive mix for you to stick on whilst the Turkey is doing, a very Merry Christmas to all from Me and Slutter...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 24, 2008)

Motown Mix

Download Here - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nyzmkg53wdi

Tracklist:

Berry Gordy Intro
Marvin Gaye - Mercy Mercy
The Commodores - Easy
Jackson 5 - I'll Be There
Jimmy Ruffin - What Becomes of The Broken Hearted
Marvin Gaye - Lets Get It On
The Marvelettes - Please Mr Postman
Marvin Gaye - What's Going On
The Temptations - My Girl
Stevie Wonder - Signed, Sealed, Delivered
The Supremes - Baby Love
Martha Reeves and The Vandellas - Nowhere To Run
The Temptations - Get Ready
Four Tops - Standing In The Shadows of Love
The Isley Brothers - This Old Heart of Mine
The Supremes - You Can't Hurry Love
Martha Reeves and The Vandellas - Heatwave
The Velvettes - Needle On a Haystack
Michael Jackson - Rockin' Robin
Four Tops - Reach Out I'll Be There
The Temptations - Papa Was A Rolling Stone
Berry Gordy Outro


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 27, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> Motown Mix
> 
> Download Here - http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?nyzmkg53wdi
> 
> ...



sounds like a good little mix for a news years knees up


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks, its not all about mixing the tunes together, although Jackson 5 into Jimmy Ruffin is pretty sweet


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 29, 2008)

Direct link to file - right click to download/left click to listen now

A satisfying blend of the richest new music available that you probably aren't that aware of. Hype free stimulation for a digital age. A collection of sounds, words, rhythms. Enjoy

Boskey - Klovharu
JT25 - Drunkstep (too drunk mix)
Emily in Love - Outside to play.

Mithra - Et Si
Metisse - What to do
Muhr - Le Cycle est sans Remords

Garish_Cyborg - Rumstepper
Handmade - Foggy Dew -
Entertainment for the brain dead - Resolutions (album remix)

Elastic Lego - Automatic Dove Reflex
Le Chatmou - Galia Song's
Caroline - Wonderlust

Titus 12 - Step Forward

more like this


----------



## ska invita (Jan 1, 2009)

*In Memoriam – Remembering the musicians who passed on in 2008.
A 75~LiVe Tribute – compiled by Mikus*






*Alton Ellis -  September 1, 1938 - October 10, 2008*
Reggae singer, best known as one of the innovators of rocksteady music, -  often referred to as the "Godfather of Rocksteady
*01. All We Need is Love – Alton Ellis
02. And I Love Her – Alton Ellis
03. It’s a Shame – Alton Ellis*
*
Richard "Popcorn" Wylie - June 6th 1939 ~ September 4th/5th 2008*
Legendary pianist, producer, band director and songwriter
*04. Funky Rubberband – Popcorn Wylie*

*Humphrey Lyttelton   - May 23rd 1921 ~ April 25th 2008*
British Jazz patriarch, trumpeter, cartoonist, BBC radio broadcaster, and chairman of the BBC radio programme 'I'm Sorry I Haven't a Clue'
*05. Bad Penny Blues- Humphrey Lyttelton*

*Jerry Wallace - December 15th 1928 ~ May 5th 2008*
 American country and popular music singer, nicknamed "Mr. Smooth" 
*06. Little Coconut Palm-Jerry Wallace*





*Levi Stubbs - June 6th 1936 ~ October 17th 2008*
Former lead vocalist of the Four Tops,and one of the most profound lead vocalist in American history
*07. Standing in the Shadow of Love – The Four Tops*

*Franz Jackson - Nov 1st 1912 ~ May 6th 2008*
Tenor saxophonist and clarinettist, Franz Jackson, notable as one of the last surviving jazz artists to have recorded pre-1940, and one of the last musicians to have learned Chicago Style jazz from its originators.
08. Yellow Fire – Franz Jackson

*Brian Davison- May 25th 1942 ~ April 15th 2008*
Drummer with the legendary 60s progressive rock band "The Nice"
*09. Bonnie K – The Nice
*




*Mitch Mitchell - July 9th 1947 – November 12th 2008*
UK drummer of the legendary Jimi Hendrix Experience
*10. Crosstown Traffic - Jimi Hendrix Experience
11. Come On -  Jimi Hendrix Experience*

*Buddy Miles - September 5th 1947 ~ February 26th 2008*
Flamboyant American drummer, friend of Jimi Hendrix and co-founder of the short lived Band of Gypsys
*12. Machine Gun - Band of Gypsys*





*Bo Diddley - December 30th 1928 ~ June 2nd 2008*
Cited as a key figure in the transition from blues to rock and roll, the musician who introduced more insistent, driving rhythms and a hard-edged guitar sound into music.
*13. Gun Slinger – Bo Diddley*
*
Freddie Hubbard - April 7th 1938 ~ December 29th 2008*
Grammy award winning jazz musician whose style influenced a generation of trumpet players.
*14. Red Clay – Freddie Hubbard*





*Esbjörn Svensson (April 16, 1964 – June 14, 2008) *
Jazz pianist and founder of the jazz group Esbjörn Svensson Trio, commonly known as E.S.T. Svensson became one of Europe's most successful jazz musicians at the turn of the 21st century before dying at the age of 44 in a diving accident.
*15. The Face of Love – EST*

*Eddy Arnold *
May 15th 1918 ~ May 8th 2008
Legendary country singer
*16. The Lonesome Road – Eddy Arnold*

...you can download this compilation here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/25mpw5​


----------



## ska invita (Jan 1, 2009)

Mainly UK dub bizniz with a couple of vocals for good measure!

*Heavily Protected Dub Mix - Mikus*

1. Heavily Protected - Steve Santana
2. Rainbow Country - Michael Prophet
3. Bangdub - Bangshaka
4. The Grove - Twilight Circus
5. The Nex Step - Manasseh
6. The Nex Version - Manasseh
7. No Government - Iries in Roots
8. Bind Us Together - Alpha & Omega
9. Give a Helping Hand - Dennis Brown
10. Give a Helping Dub - Messenja
11. Dub One Another - Jah Free
12. Jericho Walls - Iration Steppas
13. Speaker Rocker - Bush Chemists
14. Shanty Dub - Mungos Hi-Fi
15. East of Java - Love Grover

DL
http://www.sendspace.com/file/qdlpm0​


----------



## ringo (Jan 2, 2009)

NYE Bob Marley & The Wailers Special

A Happy And Peaceful New Year to all    

Ringo  xx

Exodus 12”
Simmer Down
Thank You Lord
Destiny
Bus Dem Shut
Smile Jamaica
Bunny - Battering Down Sentence
Chances Are
One Drop
Belly Full
Selassie Is The Chapel
Wages Of Love
Judy Mowatt – Black Woman
Peter - Legalize It
Bunny - Dreamland
Istan – Vision Land
Peter - Legalize It
Redemption Song 12”
Marcia Griffiths – Stepping Out Of Babylon
Slave Driver (Catch A Fire)
Peter - Downpressor
Bunny - Rise & Shine 12”
Curfew (Burning & Looting)
More Axe
Jah Live


----------



## rasrave (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice one tangerine, enjoying that one on the back porch. Nicely trashed, rain is pouring on he vinyl roof. Mind you, still have to listen to Ringo's Bob Marley special...will the new win versus the old?


----------



## topaz (Jan 5, 2009)

varied stuff again:

Ant miles & sparfunk – 200 degrees
Future prophecies – dreadlock
Shimon – drug mule
Pendulum – propane
Adam f- original jungle sound (switch rmx)
Fresh – twister
The quemists – stompbox
Fresh & pendulum – Kingston vampires
John b – up all night
Pendulum – voodoo people
D kay & rawful – be there 4 u
Krooked – serious sound
Moe method & special a – release fear
Chase & status – pieces
Dc breaks – taken
Chris su and rawful – panorama
Logistics – the trip
Contour – come tomorrow
Laroque – throw ur hands
High contrast – if we ever
Drum origins & pkb – black water
Unknown error – struggle
Aphrodite – crazy diamond
Future prophecies – the dawn
Peshay – you got me burning
Break – breathless vip
Unknown error – the yearning
Skc & bratwa – time is now

http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/dl/..._20090104_1523_-_happynewyearshow04012009.mp3

http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/pla...90104_1523_-_happynewyearshow04012009.mp3.m3u


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Ringo and topaz,nice one folks,a happy new year to you and yours


----------



## Dan U (Jan 9, 2009)

a mix by my old housemate who a few people on here know

Ben Junction Box - Deep Time Deep Space

Jeff Mills – Keeping Of The Kept
Syphon – Snowtr_ck
Life – Now
Darkstar – Afropean
Shake – Frictional Beat No.4
The Memory Foundation – Untitled
DBX – Phreak Yo Body
Speedjack – CTC
Marcello – Serenity
Underground Science – Reflected (Kenny Larkin mix)
Kit Clayton – Box Section
Kraftwerk – Numbers/Computerworld
Surgeon – La Real
Gigi Galaxy – Lemuria Rising
FBK – Rolling On A 6/4
Choice – Acid Eiffel
Planetary Assault Systems – Gruve
Connective Zone – Palm Palm (Broom & Hill mix)
Blue Arsed Fly – In The Bag (Russ Gabriel mix)
Dean DeCosta – Diminishing Returns


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't know you knew Ben!
Already downloaded from another site - great stuff!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2009)

I have however done a new mix, quite eclectic, I'll be hosting it somewhere, but just for a taster here is the tracklist

Mix for Them

1 - Jack Penate - Learning Lines
2 - The Smiths - This Charming Man
3 - Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart
4 - Talking Heads - Once In A Lifetime
5 - Style Council - Shout it To the Top
6 - Talk Talk - It's My Life
7 - The Cure - Friday I'm In Love
8 - Prefab Sprout - The King of Rock and Roll
9 - Mr Mister - Broken Wings
10 - Ryan Adams - To Be Young
11 - The Clash - Rock The Casbah
12 - Flock of Seagulls - I Ran
13 - Phoenix - Too Young
14 - Duran Duran - Rio
15 - The Undertones - Teenage Kicks
16 - Elbow - One Day Like This

Right click here and save as, and then unzip it to get the mix


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 11, 2009)

djbombscare said:


> yo someone asked for some acid techno ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





themonkeyman said:


> Motown Mix





ringo said:


> NYE Bob Marley & The Wailers Special



ringo - He sounds like Mannasa from eray day of kissFM


Thanks muchy


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2009)

oops


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 11, 2009)

You posted that only two posts ago


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2009)

what a div


----------



## ringo (Jan 11, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> ringo - He sounds like Mannasa from eray day of kissFM
> 
> 
> Thanks muchy



Nice one Dix, loved those Manasseh shows, a huge influence on my tastes, knowledge and approach to the music.


----------



## topaz (Jan 11, 2009)

slightly different style from me this time....

SUBIVO MIX
1. High Contrast - Kiss KIss Bang Bang
2. Seba & Krazy - Finola
3. Phesta - The Sun
4. D Dubson - Summer Came
5. Unknown Error - The Yearing(apex)
6. Commix - Be True
7. Matrix & Futurebound - Skyscraper
8. Klute - Our Leader
9. Concord Down - You don't have to run
10.Logisticks - Winter Blues
11.Purple Unit - Bisexual 

TOPAZ MIX (@ 57.00)
Accidental Heroes -White Widow (Future Cut & DJ Kontrol Black Widow Mix)
DREAD001 side b ???? anybody know it?
A-Sides (feat. MC Fats) - Crazy (Skeptic VIP Mix)
Kryptic Minds – Covert
Calyx & Teebee – Cyclone
Dj trace – Final Chapta (Dj Motive remix)
Teebee – Human Reptile
Calyx – Leviathan
Calyx – Are You Ready
Dj Vapour – Shampoo
Muffler – Dawn of Time
High Contrast – Angels + Fly
Special A – Dreaming You
Future Prophecies – Concrete Combat
Beastie Boys vs Unknown – Hold it Now
Ram Trilogy – Incoming
Aquasky – Red Out
Kryptic Minds – The Truth
Spirit – Out of Control (c4c remix)
Calyx – Wasteground
Deep & Shafie – Deeper
John B vs NIN – Closer remix
Spirit – Activ-Ated
Audiorama - Suave

Download link:   http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/dl/...O.COM_20090111_1539_-_lazyhazyday11012009.mp3

Streaming link:
http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/pla...M_20090111_1539_-_lazyhazyday11012009.mp3.m3u


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 12, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> ringo - He sounds like Mannasa from eray day of kissFM
> 
> 
> Thanks muchy



Glad you liked it mate. I'll do some more soon if people are into em.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 17, 2009)

*My January 2009 Promo - techno*

1.  Seva K - Even More _(Deepology Digital)_
2.  Jerome Sydenham, Ken Ishii, Nagano Kitchen - GSXR 810 _/ Ken Ishii Remix / (Apotek Records)_
3.  Gorge - Supique _(Freerange Records)_
4.  Loco Dice, Riz MC - Radar _/ Loco Dice In The Box Remix / (Crosstown Rebel)_
6.  Soundstream (Soundhack) - Live Goes On _(Soundstream)_
7.  Guy J - Lunar _(Bedrock Records)_
8.  Milton Jackson, Jim Rivers, Sei A - Glasgow Kiss _/ Jim Rivers Remix / (Urbantorque)_
9.  Kerri Chandler, Ben Klock - Pong _/ Ben Klock's Bones & Strings Rework / (Deeply Rooted House)_
10.  Matt Star, Hugo (Italy) - Kuhle Fliege _/ Hugo Remix / (International Freakshow)_
11.  From Karaoke To Stardom - 3 _(Net28)_
12.  Pig & Dan, Solee - Jule _/ Pig & Dan Remix / (Parquet Recordings)_
13.  Paul Ritch - Split _(Quartz Rec)_
14.  Umek - 2nd to None _(Rekluse)_
15.  Pig & Dan - Terminate _(Cocoon Recordings)_
16.  Cardo, Luke Kosmas - Pornoise _/ Cardo Remix / (Stereo Seven Plus)_

Click - here to download it.


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 18, 2009)

The drummer in my brothers band gave me a manky stack of 7"s a few years back. They had been liberated from a jukebox in a pub in Kilburn, London around 1978. These are some of the ones in a playable condition, there are still a few scratches though! This is less of a mix, more a selection of tunes that needed recording before they got into a worse condition, although I'm impressed that after several owners and thirty odd years they play at all...! So stick it on and get skankin'...!




clicky the artwork to download..

full tracklisting
The royal ras-es - Love the way it should be
Hugh brown - Bits of paper
Sir Harry Vs Jah whoosh - Waydown west
Dennis brown - Wolf & leopard
Winston jarrett & the righteous flames - Kaya
Jah berry - Daily news
Lopez walker - Send another moses
Starky & hutch - Trinity
Jah whoosh - So we stay
Joseph watt - Love on the seen
Symarip - Skinhead moonstomp
Dhaima - Ina jah children
Skatalites - Guns of Navarone
Errol davis - Part i have taken
Joe gibbs & the proffessionals - Kick to yu chin
Clint eastwood - Don't go on like a hooligan
Augustus pablo - East of the river nile
Steve baswell - I'm getting bad (version)
Nigger kojak - Massacre
Cornell campbell - Prisoner of love
Jah berry - One chant down babylon
Gregory isaacs - Joe public
I-roy - Natty get ready
Love vibration - So ashamed
Mighty diamonds - Ghetto living
Junior delgado - Arm robbery

Peace & Jah be praised!
Toby


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 18, 2009)

Dan U said:


> a mix by my old housemate who a few people on here know
> 
> Ben Junction Box - Deep Time Deep Space
> 
> ...



Really like this one.


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2009)

Dj TAB said:


> The drummer in my brothers band gave me a manky stack of 7"s a few years back. They had been liberated from a jukebox in a pub in Kilburn, London around 1978. These are some of the ones in a playable condition, there are still a few scratches though! This is less of a mix, more a selection of tunes that needed recording before they got into a worse condition, although I'm impressed that after several owners and thirty odd years they play at all...! So stick it on and get skankin'...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks wicked. sounds like a fantastic jukebox!


----------



## ringo (Jan 19, 2009)

Dj TAB said:


> The drummer in my brothers band gave me a manky stack of 7"s a few years back. They had been liberated from a jukebox in a pub in Kilburn, London around 1978. These are some of the ones in a playable condition, there are still a few scratches though! This is less of a mix, more a selection of tunes that needed recording before they got into a worse condition, although I'm impressed that after several owners and thirty odd years they play at all...! So stick it on and get skankin'...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoever put that jukebox together really knew what they were doing. Love the Phase 1 titles on that list, the Pablo is sublime and Don't Go On Like A Hooligan - outstanding Manzie production with killer inside out King Tubbys dub.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 20, 2009)

Whoooh!!,thats one damn fine jukebox they had there id have never been away from it nice one


----------



## placid (Jan 24, 2009)

*Resonant Evil - A Placid Acid Mix*

Some 'TB' action for you

Enjoy

Here

Proteus Generation - Handbook Of Plastic Surgery - Djax
Slim And Swift - Keep it Coming - Tricircle
AIr Liquide - This Is Not A Mind Trip - Sme Communications
Random XS - Give your Body - Djax
Larry Heard - Night Images (Swayzak Remixes) - Mecca Recordings
Reese & Santonio - Grab the Beat - FFRR
Gosub - The Element II - Point One
2AM/FM - Static Vision - Spectral Sound
Deep Space Nine - Byzantium - Research And Development
A:xus - When I Fall - Guidance
Universal Indicator - Thoughts Of You - Rephlex
Electric Man - Bubble Wrap - Dissident
Burnski - Nosebonker - Dessous
Armando - Don't Take It - Let's Pet Puppies
Microworld - This Is My Friend - Styrax Leaves
Roman IV - Altes Testament - Playhouse
Hardfloor - The Life We Choose - Hardfloor
Kebacid - Draculia - Blank LTD
Global Goon - Chimay - WéMè Records
Tresor promo
Control Voltage 5 - Control Voltage 
Steve Lawler - Femme Fatale - Ovum
Choice - Acid Eiffel - Fnac

2hrs 10 mins @ 320 kbps - rather brilliantly it is 303MB


----------



## Apathy (Jan 24, 2009)

303 MB OF ACID!!!

Nice one Placid


----------



## rasrave (Jan 25, 2009)

Enjoying the mix as we speak, Placid!
Thanks for the reminder of the acid days


----------



## perplexis (Jan 25, 2009)

Garage/grime/dubstep, Techno and Jungle:
scrappy and cheesy
I made this for fun, hopefully someone else will find it fun too 
Enjoy!

Tracklist
1) [00:00] Dot Rotten - I'm Not one of Them
2) [02:55] DJ Paleface ft Kayla - Would you Mind (Club mix)
3) [07:39] Cotti & Cluekid ft Doctor - Calm Down [Witty Boy Remix]
4) [10:55] 2562 - Moog Dub
5) [13:22] Agaric - Playing Games [Marcel Dettmann remix]
6) [13:52] Plastician ft Skepta - Intensive Snare
7) [15:40] Headhunter - Axis
8) [18:23] Skream - Moving Snares
9) [21:43] Surgeon - Cable
10) [24:12] Tobias - Beat Study Two
11) [26:40] Andy Stott - Hostile
12) [29:11] Scuba - Ruptured [Surgeon Remix]
13) [33:20] Appleblim - Vansan
14) [34:33] British Murder Boys - Rule By Law
15) [38:53] Jeff Mills - The Bells
16) [40:29] SPL - Lost Frequency
17) [44:57] Benny Page ft MC Spyda - Battlefied
18) [47:36] Drunken Masters - Roots an Future
19) [51:24] Serial Killaz - Ghetto Yout
20) [54:04] Panacea - Found a Lover (Sarah's Song)
21) [57:37] SPL - Denied [Masheen Remix]
22) [62:11] Serial Killaz - Klash
23) [64:14] Starkey - Pins [Murderbot remix]
24) [67:06] Pendulum ft MC Fresh, MC Spyda & Tenor Fly - Tarantula
25) [69:18] Soundmurderer & SK-1 - Limb By Limb Remix
26) [73:14] Soundmurderer & SK-1 - Call Da Police


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2009)

nice one perplexis! groovin to this now

like the time next to each tune! like to know what sends me off on one


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 25, 2009)

*downloading now*


----------



## killer b (Jan 28, 2009)

a mix i done for a rock&roll night we're doing in february... mainly pretty obvious stuff, but it still sounds pretty good imo.


http://www.zshare.net/audio/5475501819f3940d/

tracklisting is:

the del-vikings - cry baby
frankie lymon & the teenagers - why do fools fall in love?
little bobby riviera - cora lee
john & jackie - little girl
bo diddley - bo diddley
moontrekkers - night of the vampire
link wray - rumble
danny & the juniors - at the hop
moonlighters - rock a bayou baby
esquerita - rockin' the joint
peanuts wilson - cast iron arm
carl perkins - blue suede shoes
little richard - rip it up
the flamingos - i only have eyes for you


----------



## ringo (Jan 29, 2009)

New mixer means I can record before my sound system pre amp beefs it beyond normal levels so finally getting a better quality recording with nice round bass. 

Mellow roots mix

All 7" except the Heptones Dub Disco :

Gregory Isaacs - Rumours
Pablo Moses – I Man A Grasshopper
Brimstone – Final Judgment
King Blacka – Mr Rich Man
Mighty Diamonds – Poor Marcus
Conquerors - If You Can't Beat Them
Techniques – Go Find Yourself A Fool
Patrick Alley - You're All I Need
Melodians - Why Little Girl
Jackie Brown – Natty Vision
Ken Boothe - Leaving Me
Eric Clarke – Fight Against Babylon
Barry Brown – Two House Department
Bobby Kalphat – Counter Punch
Heptones – Party Time
Bobby Kalphat – Zion Hill
Hugh Mundell – Rastafari’s Call
Burning Spear – Man In The Hills
Version
Third World - 96 Degrees
Zoot Simms - African
Cornel Campbell – Conquering Gorgon
Abdulkareem - Peace In The City
Yabby You – Jah Vengeance
Version
Heptones – Crying Over You
Unknown – Crying DJ
Delroy Williams - Think Twice
Bob Skeng – Education


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 29, 2009)

what start to a selection!!! nice one ringo,.........its my birthday on 14th feb,a jammys mix would be a lovely prezzy,hint,hint


----------



## ringo (Jan 29, 2009)

cozmikbrew said:


> what start to a selection!!! nice one ringo,.........its my birthday on 14th feb,a jammys mix would be a lovely prezzy,hint,hint



Hmmm, could happen  . 

I had in mind a career spanning mixture of his late 70's/early 80's roots productions as Tubbys apprentice as well as his Sleng Teng & late 80's digital stuff, plus the odd side from since then. 

You like?


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 29, 2009)

New Mixes 
Ringo - Sounding Rich


----------



## Liveist (Jan 30, 2009)

Electronicwanderlust

Rhythm & Sound with Jah Cotton - Dem Never Know (Sleeparchive Remix)
Gui Boratto & Martin Eyerer - The Beach
Ellen Allien - Alles Sehen (Ellen Allien Remix)
Gui Boratto & Martin Eyerer - The Island
Dmitri Andreas - Tiger (James Ruskin Blueprint Mix)
Tiger Stripes - Beach Buggy (Nicole Moudaber Remix)
Frequenzberater featuring Xenia Beliayeiva - Remember Me (The Advent Remix)
Xenia Beliayeiva - You Better (Andreas Henneberg Remix)
Danny Tenaglia - The Space Dance (Radio Slave's E-Space Remix)
Chelonis R. Jones - Deer In The Headlights (Radio Slave Remix)
Sleeparchive - Interpretation
Miss Kittin - Grace (Sleeparchive Remix 1)
Alter Ego - Daktari
Aphex Twin - Windowlicker (Kriece Remix)
KIKO - Slave Of My Mind (Xenia Beliayeiva Remix)
Buy Now - For Sale (Felix Da Housecat Remix)
Ladyhawke - Paris Is Burning (Peaches Remix)

http://www.zshare.net/audio/54313781529670d4/
http://www.sendspace.com/file/dl72zz 


Como se diz ‘House’ em Português?

Shane Berry - Losttime
Spooky - Candy (James Zabiela Remix)
Andy Page & Danny Bonnici - Knowotimean
Bradler & Dualton - Al Arab (Audiojack Mix)
Johnny Fiasco - Hijacked (Audiojack Remix)
X-Press 2 - Smoke Machine (James Talk Remix)
WTF - Chicken (Original Mix)
Kate Lawler - Screw You (Original Mix)
Timo Maas - First Day (Buick Project Vocal Mix)
Darren Emerson - Crash Jack (Magick Johnson Mix)
Ladytron - Runaway (James Zabiela's Red Eye Remix)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/maoqa8


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 31, 2009)

*Density of Sound 26*

It's got metal, dub, idm, some fuckin' mental wrong music and other stuff too. Download it now or remain forever i.g.n.o.r.a.n.t. 

Direct link to file

More like this

*Tracklist*

Son of A Bricklayer - Litarefni
Alto Clark - London is calling
Titus 12 - Village of the Dubbed

King Dubby - Dynamic Dub
Dinamo414 - Blow the dust up ft Cadaver, Anom & Cas Solo
PieR - Parapluie en Papier

RomanianMyth - Forever
Taxi Brouss' - Yaye
Louis Ling and the Bombs- School Bell

Pet Slimmers of the Year - A Letter to his Father
Frivolous vs DJG - Kisses (V3 Edit)
Fm Control - Floating bodies

Deluge - The Crush


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 31, 2009)

ringo said:


> Hmmm, could happen  .
> 
> I had in mind a career spanning mixture of his late 70's/early 80's roots productions as Tubbys apprentice as well as his Sleng Teng & late 80's digital stuff, plus the odd side from since then.
> 
> You like?


Sounds good to me brotherincidently,is there a possible way to do a jammys mix to stick on disc?obviously sort costs etc,pm if possible,


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2009)

Why don't you just burn it when he puts it up here?


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 31, 2009)

burners knacked


----------



## ska invita (Feb 5, 2009)

Sunday in JA pt.1

1. Mr Downpressor - Theo Beckford
2. Jumping  the Gun - Rico
3. Night & Day - Maytals
4. Live Desire - Roland Alphonso
5. 007 - Desmond Decker
6. Out-a-Road - The Black Stones
7. Stealing - John Holt
8. Ulterior Motive - Luciano
9. Ali Baba - John Holt
10. Ali Baba Dub - King Tubby
11. ???-??? cant remember what this is!
12. Cruising - Bitty McLean
13. Joy in the Morning - The Gaylads
14. ???-Jackie Mittoo
15. Hammer - The Wailers
16. I am a Revolutionist - Freddie McGregor
17. Here Comes the Judge - Peter Tosh
18. Thunder Storm - Bongo Herman
19. Rougher Ruff - Upsetter
20. Zion Gate - King Tubby
21. 100 pounds of Collie - Barry Brown

DL: http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendID=130716836&blogID=197775844​


----------



## placid (Feb 6, 2009)

*Placid - DeepScape*

Greetings

Some deep deep house this time...obviously i wee bit of squelch thrown in for good measure.

There will be a tracklist at some point but I thought I'd keep an air of mystery for a while.

For those who don't download mixes without a tracklist, fair enough, but if you like house then give it a whirl.

Out of respect for the artists who create this brilliant music I will tracklist it within the week.

Download it from here


----------



## Supine (Feb 7, 2009)

A few weeks late. I did a radio show on inauguration day. An Obama Special. 

Download me!

Canned Heat - The election blues
Lyle Lovett - Election day
The Cure - Lullaby (extended mix) vs Barack "yes we can speech"
Barabas - mellow yellow
The Simpsons - voting
Magazine - thank you
Pepe bradock - deep burnt vs Barack "Jefferson Jackson Speech"
Tommy Seebach - Bubble sex vs bama
America - Horse with no name (leo zero edit)
Nina Simone - to be young gifted and black
Benga - Dubstep dreams vs Obama Advert
Benga - Comb 60s
James Brown - Funky President
Nina Simone - Funkier than a mosquitoes tweeter
Nina Simone - Black is the colour of my true
Kat Mandu - The kat is back vs Barack doing stand-up comedy!
Kamuran Akkor - Ikimiz bir fidaniz (Baris K edit)
Ray Mang vs obama live edit
Nina Simone - Revolution
Caspa - Ohh R Ya vs Baracks pledges on Letterman
Skream - Losing control
Zomby - Spliff dub

It's a bit rough around the edges. It was live and unprepared though, that's my excuse


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2009)

Back to '91... like it was yesterday
http://www.filedropper.com/miku-backto1991mp3






*Back to 91*
1/ Joy in the Jungle - V4 Visions
2/ Whos the BAdman - Dee Patten
3/ Close Encounters - Bassix 
4/ Spliffhead - Ragga Twins
5/ Do it now - Urban Shakedown
6/ coming on strong - Rythmn Section
7/ o si nene - Nicolette 
8. im for real - nightmares on wax
9/ hoovers & spraycans - mark one (chocky!)
10/ energy flash - joey beltram
11/ see you next tuesday - redemption
12/ take me away - pinup girls
13/ green man - shut up & dance
14/ senses - destroyer
15/ vamp - outlander
16/ chime - orbital
17/ artifax - stasis

Excuse the clanger in the middle, but it does add to that authentic 91 mixing style (loads of shakey djs back in the day!)





​


----------



## Liveist (Feb 10, 2009)

You Look Different Over The Phone

Sleeparchive - Hospital 07
Goldenboy with Miss Kittin - Rippin Kittin (Ellen Allien Remix)
Joris Voorn - Deep Side Of The Moog
Oliver Huntemann & Dubfire - Diablo (Original Mix)
Phil Kieran - Boxes Of Black (Original Mix)
DJ Hell & Anthony Rother - Bodyfarm (Original Mix)
Chaim - Africomania (Original Mix)
Marc Houle - Techno Vocals (Original Mix)
Tiger Stripes - Abacus (Original Mix)
Minilogue - Space (Radioslave Panorama Garage Remix)
Peace Division - Blacklight Sleaze feat. Pleasant Gehman (Radio Slave Vocal Mix)
Modeselektor - Dancing Box (Sleeparchive Remix)
Phil Kieran - Tartan Paint
Phil Kieran - I Think I'm A Monster (Original Mix)
Len Faki - Death By House (Original Mix)
Miss Kittin vs Metope - Untitled (BatBox Bootleg)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/h0xrp5
http://www.zshare.net/audio/553605273d77d138/


----------



## Digitalbil (Feb 12, 2009)

*The Harmony Mix- Digital Bill & DJ EDog-Trance*

The Harmony Mix- Digital Bill & DJ EDog- 320 Bit Rate
Click Here to Download
http://www.digitalbillmusic.com/the-harmony-mix-digital-bill-and-dj-edog320-bit-rate/
Tracklist
1. Morgan page - longest road
2. Kascade - 4am (Adam K & Soha remix)
3. Coldplay - speed of sound ( Steve Porter remix)
4. Ercola ft Daniella - every word
5. Headstrong ft Kristy hawkshaw - love calls
6. Fragma - Toga me (Deadmau5 remix)
7. Cassandra Fox - touch me (Mike koglin vs Jono Grant remix)
8. Mike Foyle - shipwrecked (Sean Tyas remix)
9. Marc Marberg w/ kyau & Albert - megashira (Stoneface & Terminal remix)
10. Mike koglin & Mark Pledger - all the way (Nick Larson remix)
11. Mark Pledger vs Super8 & Tab - worldwide
12. Deadmau5 & Kaskade Move for me (extended mix)
Add us to your myspace
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978--
Digital Bill
www.myspace.com/edogtrance
DJ EDog


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,

Here is my new February mix,

Tracklist:

1.  Gorge - Garuna
2.  Sweno_N - Jump
3.  Marcha Oscura - Sis
4.  Niederflur - Typo
5.  Sweno_N - Solid
6.  Gui Boratto and Anderson Noise - Triads
7.  Phillip Bader - Hello Tokyo
8.  Orlie and Martie - White Flower
9.  Audio Soul Project - Reality Check (Vincenzo Remix)
10. Josh Wink - Counter Clock
11.  Daniel Strauss - Raumgleiter (Neils Van Goghs Daniel Strauss Evin Girls on Elktro Remix)
12.  Mario Ochoa - Twisted

You can download it by right clicking here and saving.

Or you can subscribe to my podcast, and get my last three mixes including this one.

Nice one.  All feedback welcome.

Illicit Audio
Facebook
MySpace


----------



## topaz (Feb 15, 2009)

music for lovers? you tell me, its what i had in mind when i did it 

Duo Infernale - Infernal Dub
David Carbone & Kubiks - Enamorada
Drifter - Come True
Logistics - Kaleidoscope
Greenfly vs. Stevie Wonder - For Your Love
The Ego, DJ Roots & Bungle - Conquest System
Aperture - Stealth feat Ill-Esha
????????? - You Don’t Know (LOVE2008)
Madmen & Poets - It’s Not Right
Peshay - You Got Me Burning
High Contrast - When the Lights Go Down
Nate Dogg & Warren G - Regulate (remix)
Syncopics - The Suite
Dan Marshall - Crazy (Zero Tolerance Rmx)
Pendulum - Still Grey
Big Bud - Rice n Beans
Break - Breathless VIP
P.B.K. - Black Water (Drum Origins Rmx)
Unknown Error - The Yearning

Download:  http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/dl/....COM_20090215_1504_-_Music4Lovers15022009.mp3


Stream:  http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/pla..._20090215_1504_-_Music4Lovers15022009.mp3.m3u


----------



## ringo (Feb 19, 2009)

Selection of extended roots twelves for you. Can't get enough Gregory Isaacs at the moment so he features prominently. 

purple

gregory isaacs - slave driver
mighty threes - satta
johnny clarke - guide us jah
sylford walker - book of the old testament
ijahman levi - i'm a levi
jacob miller - baby i love you so
leroy smart - don't trust them
hugh mundell - red, gold and green
twinkle brothers - keep on trying
ub40 - madam medusa
gregory isaacs - wailing rudy
gregory isaacs - don't believe in him
dennis brown - breaking down the barriers
black uhuru - i love king selassie
john steele - selassie on his white horse
jimmy riley - nyabinghi
prince allah - daniel


----------



## placid (Feb 20, 2009)

*Placid - The Sounds of Detroit*

Ok Here we go....   Some of my favourite tracks to have come out of Detroit.

I don't do very many Detroit mixes on the grounds that my style of mixing doesn't lend itself very well to the sometimes out of tempo, stop starty nature of the detroit sound but i thought id just do one anyway.
Apologies in advance for the sometimes questionable mixing but thats how it goes Im afraid when you do it on the fly

The mix is here

Rhythim is Rhythim - Kao-tic Harmony - Transmat
Pod - Northern Lights - Buzz
Carl Craig - Sandstorm
Rick Wilhite - Dreams Of Yesterday - KDJ
E dancer - Heavenly - KMS
Separate Minds - We Need Somebody - Express
R - Thyme - R Theme - Transmat
Model 500 - Off to Battle - Metroplex
System 7 - Sirenes - Butterfly
Tony Foster - It Is All Around Us - Mixmode
KDJ - Ampapella - KDJ
Yennek	Serena "X" (Inner Zone Mix) - Buzz
Delia Gonzalez & Gavin Russom - Relevee - DFA
Psyche - Andromeda - Transmat
Scott Grooves - Detroit 808 (Dub Delay) - Natural Midi
Never On Sunday - Journey - Retroactive
System 7 - Altitude - Ten
Los Hermanos - Tres EP - Los Hermanos
Symbols & Instruments - Mood - KMS
Model 500 - the Wanderer - Trasnsmat
Inner City - Big Fun (Octave one remix) - KMS
Scott Grooves  - Adapt - Natural Midi
Keith Worthy - Deep For Dayz - Sistrum
Rhythim Is Rhythim - Feel Surreal - Transmat
Kevin Saunderson - Tranzistor - KMS (this is actually Cisco Ferreira - Here We Go)
The Deacon - Soulsaver - SID

Done on 2 Technics 1210's  2 hours @ 320 kbps   280MB

Enjoy

Some vinyl for sale - Here


----------



## topaz (Feb 22, 2009)

mixed one mostly mellow


Bad Company - Miami Flashback
Spectra soul - Ceramic
Muffler - Thermoment
Dread001 ???
Muffler - Lies Well Disguised
Unknown Error - Struggle
Vicious Circle - Relapse
Future Prophecies - The Dawn
Muffler - ID - 1st on cd
Afrokid - Yo DJ
Subsonic - Just Be
D.Kay & Rawfull - Move It
T.Phonic - Light The Fire (Urban Bass Dub)
Survival - First
Kyrad - Turn Out The Light
Zyon Base & Hobzee - Blue Lotus
Undersound - Sanctuary
Mox Def vs. Zero Tolerance - Panties
Undersound - Informer
Mir Crew - Children of dub
J.Bostron - Wanna Be Free
ARPXP - The Nation
J. Bostron -  12 tribes
High Contrast - If We Ever

Download:  http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/dl/...ADIO.COM_20090222_1452_-_OhMiGosh22022009.mp3

Streaming:  http://www.dnbradio.com/podcast/pla....COM_20090222_1452_-_OhMiGosh22022009.mp3.m3u


----------



## killer b (Feb 22, 2009)

placid said:


> Ok Here we go....   Some of my favourite tracks to have come out of Detroit.
> 
> I don't do very many Detroit mixes on the grounds that my style of mixing doesn't lend itself very well to the sometimes out of tempo, stop starty nature of the detroit sound but i thought id just do one anyway.
> Apologies in advance for the sometimes questionable mixing but thats how it goes Im afraid when you do it on the fly
> ...


this is wonderful. thanks a lot.


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2009)

Two hours of roots and culture

 Cry Tough

morwells - kingston 12 tuffy
prince jazzbo - step forward youth
skulls - black slavery days
matic 16 - jahovah
the prophets - blessed are the meek
Unknown - peace truce
wailing souls - bredda gravalicious
milton henry - gypsy woman
vin gordon - freedom call
sanchez - unchained
morgan heritage - Abajahni
morgan heritage - Blackman's Paradise
morgan heritage - protect us jah
morgan heritage - Get On Board
morgan heritage - down by the river
michael lloyd - jah is the ruler
johnny cool - long time ago
allison - show us the way
leroy mafia - beware
cornel campbell - why dem gwaan so
luciano - mankind cease
max romeo - melt away
johnny osbourne - truths and rights
johnny osbourne - buddy bye
johnny osbourne - black starliner
johnny osbourne - who can turn the tide
johnny osbourne - purify your heart
jimmy riley - prophecy
mighty soul rebels - jah is no gimmick
mighty diamonds - cat-o-nine
knowledge - centry
steve baswell - i am getting bad


----------



## ska invita (Feb 26, 2009)

*just want to say thanks for all the mixes that get posted - really enjoy them all -  particularly enjoyed placids detroit one- lots of tracks id never heard before in there.






*Mikus - Rainford Rules! Strictly Lee Perry Selection Pt1.*

Junior Murvin - Roots Train
Bunny and Ricky - Freedom Fighter
Junior Byles - Place Called Africa
Lee Perry - Mother Land Dub
Brent Dowe - Down Here in Babylon
George Faith - To Be a Lover
The Upsetters - All the Way
Danny Hensworth - Mr Money Man
The Heptones - Sufferers Time
Devon Irons - Ketch Vampire
The Upsetters - Vamp a Dub
The Upsetters - Party Time
Lee Perry - Man to Man (posibly the first ever recording of Bob Marley on backing vox)
Lee Perry - Freedom Street
Horace Smart - Ruffer Ruff
Lee Perry - Original Jungle Dub
Lee Perry - Rubba Dub
Lee Perry - Cross Over
Lee Perry - Cross Over Dub
Lee Perry  - Bird in Hand
Max Romeo - One Step Forward
The Diamonds - Talk About it
The Children - Yama-Ky
U-Roy and the Children - Yama-Ky
The uPsetters - Pop Goes the Dub
Lee Perry - CHicken Scratch (the tune that gave him his nickname)

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=130716836&blogId=197775844


Some people had problems with the link - here's a direct one: http://www.fileqube.com/shared/seQTgp1367003​


----------



## Cloud (Feb 27, 2009)

Deep house to club.

Had to butcher the end but hey!

http://silv3rstone.podOmatic.com/entry/2009-02-27T11_08_36-08_00


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2009)

ska invita said:


> *just want to say thanks for all the mixes that get posted - really enjoy them all -  particularly enjoyed placids detroit one- lots of tracks id never heard before in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't download that - think you have to be a member of the site you hosted it on - I don't suppose you can sendspace it or something?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> can't download that - think you have to be a member of the site you hosted it on - I don't suppose you can sendspace it or something?



Heres the direct link - should be cool:http://www.fileqube.com/shared/seQTgp1367003

The original link was to a blog with some other mixes... hope you like the mix... pts 2 + 3 are in the pipeline


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 27, 2009)

Aah - that works - ta!


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Lee Perry - Man to Man (posibly the first ever recording of Bob Marley on backing vox)



Hmmmm, Man To Man was released in 1970. You're not including the Wailers sides from Studio 1 where Bunny Wailer or Peter Tosh took lead duties then?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2009)

ringo said:


> Hmmmm, Man To Man was released in 1970. You're not including the Wailers sides from Studio 1 where Bunny Wailer or Peter Tosh took lead duties then?



I think thats a different Man to Man - confusingly there are two! This one is from Lee's early ska productions, and ive got it on the Chicken Scratch album which covers 1964-1966
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chicken-Scr...6102662?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1235749530&sr=8-2

In the liner notes it reckons its the first recording of Bob. I think the first Wailers releases are dated 1965, so its definitely around the right time.

*Just looking on that amazon link, they call the track 'Hand to Hand', (the lyrics go 'Man to Man, Hand to Hand, we shall defeat them one by one), but my copy says 'Man to Man' on it.

From discogs:
http://www.discogs.com/Lee-Scratch-Perry-Chicken-Scratch/release/551004


> Also included on this album are “Man to Man” featuring Bob Marley, Peter Tosh and Bunny “Wailer” Livingstone and “Chicken Scratch,” the title giving Lee Perry yet another of his many nicknames-“Scratch.”
> 
> All tracks on this album are backed by the legendary Skatalites, the premier band of the day. Most of the tracks on this album have been unavailable in any form for over twenty years and some of the cuts are previously unreleased.



Hey Ringo - I read your dub top 30 article in Woofah magazine the other day and only much later realised it was you, Really enjoyed that - nice 1. <<<been meanign to say that for a while now!


----------



## ringo (Feb 27, 2009)

Aha, OK, hadn't thought of there being two of the same name, not sure I know the first one.

The Wailers started recording in 1963, but you could be right, not much of an expert in that period.

Thanks re the Woofah article, it was something I'd been meaning to do for ages so good of Fozzy/John to publish it. Might do another one soon. Been trying to write a history of Channel One label and studio for the 7 years and its turned into War & Peace! Might try and edit some of it down some time.

Good stuff on the Urban radio btw, like that.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2009)

ringo said:


> The Wailers started recording in 1963, but you could be right, not much of an expert in that period.


im definitely no expert and im only going by the liner notes - if there are some 1963 releases then that would seem to predate this track. good to know though - you never know, this might come up in a pub quiz!

*according to this site:
http://www.soulrebels.org/wailers/b_overview_04.htm
Bobs first recordings as a featured artist were for Leslie Kong in 62 (as Robert Marley)

Thing is, I've lost the booklet that came with my CHicken Scratch CD so cant check any more of the details about the claim (if anyones got a copy please let me know!). I had a feeling this might be wrong - thats why i put 'possibly' in the notes!


***That Soul Rebls site is pretty impressive - if you go to 'complete research' it has some very thorough discographies. In one I found this :


> Hand To Hand (64) (L. Perry) (LEAD: Lee Perry) (HARMONIES: Peter Tosh, Bunny Wailer, Bob Marley, Beverley Kelso) (BAND: The Soul Brothers) (PRODUCER: C. Dodd) (STUDIO: Studio One)
> (RECORDING: July 1964) (OTHER TITLE: Man To Man) (AVAILABLE ON: Chicken Scratch)
> – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – – –
> NOTE: completly different song than the one recorded by The Wailers in 1970. • NOTE: Lee Perry with The Wailers on harmonies.
> ...


It says 1964, so its definitely not the first! 







Case closed!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2009)

One last interesting thing related to this lee perry selection - you may know this already - but the track 'Bird in Hand' is actually a version of this 60sBollywood love song called 'milte hi aankhein'.

Bird in Hand


milte hi aankhein


Milte hi aankhein dil hua deewana kissi ka (x 2)
Afsana mera ban gaya afsana kissi ka
Puchho na mohabbat ka asar, haay na puchho
Dam bhara mein koyi ho gaya, parwaana kisika
Afsaana mera ban gaya, afsaana kisika

As soon as eyes met, somebody's heart went mad
My tale has happened, somebody's tale
Don't ask me love's effect, Oh! don't ask
I took a breath and somebody happened, somebody's lover.

*Oh, and its sung by Sam Carty, not Lee http://www.samcartymusic.com/index.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 1, 2009)

*Density of Sound 27*

If we say so ourselves, this is a monumental piece of digital information, containing a mesmeric sequence of new music from some of the world’s best unknown artists. Do I need to say anymore? If you like music, you’ll be curious. If you don’t, you won’t. Enjoy. x

http://www.archive.org/download/DensityOfSound27/DensityOfSound27.mp3

*Tracklist*
Flanboy - Aluko
Titus 12 - Mr Morningstar
Orbique - Lost
King Dubby - Dubby’s dub
Pier - Seul
Echo TM - Organic Dub
Pix - Grain de sable
Just Plain Ant - Love Letters (feat. Caitlin Meissner and Yarrow Lutz)
Dubit - La Fonte
Gosprom - Oop Shoop
Peter Broderick - Atlantic
Nomada - Aven le Roma! – reCord remix
Children of the Drone - Generic Space Shuffle -> What is that man Saying?


Plenty more stuff at: http://densityofsound.com/wordpress


----------



## isitme (Mar 5, 2009)

techno into house into hiphop 8)

Atoa - Broken
George Elinas - Beginings and Endings
George Elinas - I was ready
Arvida Crew - Wesh Wesh
DJ Lang - There's Something Wrong
K James - We are in Love (club79 remix)
13th Monkey - qualquiehmohtreta
DCTmusic - Down with Bane
MC Gemini - geminipresentsadmiralcrumplenerdcoreking
bbear - Black Queen Float Away
The Doon - Jupiter Moons
Pitx - Black Rainbow
admiral bob - sunrise

http://coolestradio.com/wordpess/2009/03/05/hideous-radio-xxxix-dippy-hippy/


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 6, 2009)

ahead of tomorrow's stupidities

a new PROD mix your drinks mix here

artwork with tracklist there too


----------



## placid (Mar 6, 2009)

*3:03 am*

Some recent purchases for me, not all brand new mind...

Bit of a beat clash at the end of Kevin griffiths, a jump on the record, not much I can do about that Im afraid.

Mix is available here

Franck Roger - Transformation - Franck Roger Production
Freaks - Present The Shrunken Head - Phono
John Tejada - Fractals - Pallette
Kvadratklang - Pulsemotel - Deephart & Kasino
Dubbyman - Equinox - Minnuendo
Carl Finlow - Blue - Green Light Recordings
Nick Solé - World Dubbing - Mojuba
Taro Kawauchi - Flout Spirit (Rhythms & Chants) - Flower
Lerosa - Circodia - Millions of Moments
Force Of Nature - Sequencer (Stefan Goldmann Macro Version) - Mule Musiq
Martin Eyerer - Cave Canem  (Robert Babicz aka Rob Acid Remix) -  Kling Klong Promo
James Priestley & Dan Berkson - Chariots (Motorcitysoul Remix) - Simple
Ed Davenport - Eyespeak (Motorcitysoul Remix) - Liebe Detail
Lerosa - Triage - Quintessentials
Sideshow - Scary Biscuits (John Tejada Remix) - Aus
Soulrack - Back to Old School - Cray 1 Labworks
Levon Vincent - Early Reflections - Novel Sound
Scottie B - Cowboy Strut (Army Of One Funk Frontier Mix) - Blunted Funk
Slim & Swift - Beat The Street - Tricircle Deep
Kevin Griffiths  - Cantona Kung Fu - Tsuba Records
Will Saul - 3000 AD - Simple 
John Tejada - Better Days - Pallette
Solar Quest - Acid Eye Full - Choci's Chewns

Done on 2 Technics 1210's - Approx 290 mb @ 320 kbps


----------



## lunatrick (Mar 6, 2009)

just swapped over from decks into digital age in the form of traktor scratch (still using the 1200's however)

short mix I did pretty much within hours of setting it up

http://www.djmixtape.net/dl.php?m=4921

kind of techno/trance/acid house


----------



## ringo (Mar 6, 2009)

ouchmonkey said:


> a new PROD mix your drinks mix



Good name


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 6, 2009)

ringo said:


> Good name



Ta


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2009)

*The Lee Perry oddysey continues...part 3 is on its way...*

edit


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 7, 2009)

Placid - Detroit Mix _Thanking you_


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bad Day for Owling Championships - DJ Wrongspeed*

Here's my latest super fast Armageddon ride through moroncore detritus.  Done for the excellent Spannered website. Starts quite in control and then quickly goes in attention deficit mashup.  All ground into less than 21mins 

Bad Day for Owling Championships

Cheers to urb's Paolo999 for his derelict image.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2009)

*The final chapters...*







*Mikus - Rainford Rules! Strictly Lee Perry Selection Pt1.*

Junior Murvin - Roots Train
Bunny and Ricky - Freedom Fighter
Junior Byles - Place Called Africa
Lee Perry - Mother Land Dub
Brent Dowe - Down Here in Babylon
George Faith - To Be a Lover
The Upsetters - All the Way
Danny Hensworth - Mr Money Man
The Heptones - Sufferers Time
Devon Irons - Ketch Vampire
The Upsetters - Vamp a Dub
The Upsetters - Party Time
Lee Perry - Man to Man (Wailers on backing vox)
Lee Perry - Freedom Street
Horace Smart - Ruffer Ruff
Lee Perry - Original Jungle Dub
Lee Perry - Rubba Dub
Lee Perry - Cross Over
Lee Perry - Cross Over Dub
Lee Perry  - Bird in Hand
Max Romeo - One Step Forward
The Diamonds - Talk About it
The Children - Yama-Ky
U-Roy and the Children - Yama-Ky
The uPsetters - Pop Goes the Dub
Lee Perry - CHicken Scratch (the tune that gave him his nickname)

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=130716836&blogId=197775844
http://www.fileqube.com/shared/seQTgp1367003







*Mikus - Rainford Rules! Strictly Lee Perry Selection Pt2.*

Time Unlimited - Africa We Are Going HOme
Mystic Eyes - Forward With Love
Leroy Sibbles - Garden of Life
The Congos - Fisherman Dub
Upsetters ft Full Experience - Dyon Anasawa
Lee Perry - Evol Yenoh
Seke Molenga and Kalo Kawongolo - Mengieb
Lee Perry & THe Upsetters - Hold Them Kung Fu
Lee Perry & THe Upsetters - Black Vest
Lord Creator - Such is Life
Lee Perry - Such is Dub
Earl Sixteen - Freedom
Lee Perry - Freedom Dub
Unknown VOcalist - Nuh Fe Run Down
Lee Perry - City Too HOt
Brad Osbourne & The Towerchanters - Little Flute Chant
Eric Donaldson - Stand UP!
The Upsetters - Dub Fa Yah Rights!
Bree Daniels - Oh Me, Oh My
The Upsetters - Oh Me, Oh Dub
Lee Perry & THe Upsetters - Crab Years
Lee Perry & THe Upsetters - Black Belt

1: http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=130716836&blogId=197775844
2: http://www.fileqube.com/shared/XkmMUEalR1375127






*Mikus - Rainford Rules! Strictly Lee Perry Selection Pt3.*

Lee - on the Wire [intro]
Junior Byles and the Versatiles - Cutting Razor
Ralph Haughton & The Ebony Sisters - Take Warning
Derrick Harriott - Walk The Streets
Watty Burnett - Rainy Night Dub
The Upsetters - So Many Shanks
Shenley Duffus - Sincerely
Jolly Brothers - COnscious Man
Lee Perry - Conscious Dub
Twin Roots - KNow Love
The Heptones - Crying Over You
Alton Ellis - The Children Are Crying
The Congos -  Children Crying 
Debra Keese - Travelling
Lee Perry - Noah Sugar Pan Dub
Lee Perry - Rejoice in Skank
The Silvertones - Financial Crisis
The UPsetters - Financial Dub
The Heptones - Babylon Falling
The UPsetters - Babylon Dub
The Heptones - THree in One
Lee Perry - Lee in the Hearbeat
Lee & Omar Perry - Do the Lion DUB

1: http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=130716836&blogId=197775844
2: http://www.fileqube.com/shared/JFAejxP1375514

...hope you like these...had a great time putting them together

One last thing - check out this link for some really incredible shots from the ark - http://www.afflictedyard.com/scratchark.htm 
(scroll past the first 5 b+w ones)




​


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 8, 2009)

*Density of Sound 28 - Dub Special*

It’s been a while since we did a dub special, so, here one is! A special bonus Density of Sound combining deep earth shattering bass with glitchy 8 bit riddims and sampletastic reworkings of all time classics - You won’t be able to not enjoy this red, gold and green edition of D.o.S

Direct link to file - right click to download

*Tracklisting*
King Dubby - CowboyDub
Tsunami Wazahari - Ganesh Hi-fi
Disrupt - The Brink of Destruction
The Dub Machinist feat I-plant - Gary Clunk Remix
HOTDROP - Never Run _ Switching Dub
Jambassa - What is Iboga?
Rafalfiro - Tsunami Wazahari Rmx ft. Zion
Titus 12 - Step Forward
Boskey - Klovharu
Aleksi Virta - Whirlwind Pistols dub
Dadub - Cargonauta
Peak - darksuite

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2009)

ska invita said:


> One last thing - check out this link for some really incredible shots from the ark - http://www.afflictedyard.com/scratchark.htm
> (scroll past the first 5 b+w ones)



Cheers, hadn't seen those Ark shots.


----------



## isitme (Mar 11, 2009)

Another mellow nice mix, starts off with some nice drummy bassy stuff and then goes into mellow hiphop and spoken word stuff

Living in the countryside is blatantly turning me into a hippy

Laura - Whisper
Criminal Sound - Do it to it (RMX)
Kidlib Junglist Alliance - Singtime
Igit - You Never were on the East
Pron - 8-bit universe
Selekta Konekta - Totally Dude
Onision - Oblivious Curiosity
Spinning into Control - Sea of Something
DJ Symptoms - Stuck Summer so Far
Grandmaster Records - Myato
Mind over body - Panfire
Funk Disaster - Not Ready
Nu Mutants - Art

http://coolestradio.com/wordpess/2009/03/11/hideous-radio-xxxx-more-niceness/


----------



## ska invita (Mar 11, 2009)

ringo said:


> sylford walker - book of the old testament


really feeling this one - sounds a lot like Burning Spear - to the point of copyright infringement


----------



## speed-it-up (Mar 12, 2009)

Underground House - 320kbps
Mostly US stuff, with a jazzy tinge
Mixed on Traktor Scratch Pro and a pair of 1210s
http://files.filefront.com/The+Long+Hot+Sexy+Mixmp3/;13416539;/fileinfo.html

Tracklist

Moodyman - Long Hot Sexy Nights - KDJ
The Hoodfellas - Mary Jane - 1200 beats
Theo Parrish - Lake Shore Drive -KDJ
Bobby & Klein - G-String Blues - Guesthouse
D-t3ch- Tested on Animals (Scrubfish Mix) - Blockhead
Thomas Sahs -Little Dee -(No Assembly Required's Chicago Rework) DAE
KB Swing - Klets - Home Schooled
James Curd - You Know What To Do ( D Carter Dub) Greenskeepers
Iz & Diz - Mouth (Tracy Cooper Mix) - Greenskeepers
Tom Drummond - The Hustler - Shak Digital
Romano Arcaini & Diem - Backbone
The Northwest Connection - Mainly Jazz - Flatpack Traxx
Troyden - Shake That Groove Thing (Sound Republic Mix)
Rafael Accorsi - 75 Cent Exit -Kinjo
Mario Fabriani - Attack Of The Disco Bubbles - Jackin' Tracks
Marcus Nicolai - Bushes ( D Carter version 1.2 ) - Classic


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2009)

Moodymann, Theo Parrish - looks up my street!


----------



## Yetman (Mar 12, 2009)

isitme said:


> Another mellow nice mix, starts off with some nice drummy bassy stuff and then goes into mellow hiphop and spoken word stuff
> 
> Living in the countryside is blatantly turning me into a hippy
> 
> ...



After ripping your music on some thread the other day I realised that I havent actually ever listened to any of it, so I'm gonna give this mix a listen to prove myself wrong (or right ) 

Hang on when you go to the index of radio shows which one is it? Cant see XXXX there....


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 12, 2009)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Here's my latest super fast Armageddon ride through moroncore detritus.  Done for the excellent Spannered website. Starts quite in control and then quickly goes in attention deficit mashup.  All ground into less than 21mins
> 
> Bad Day for Owling Championships



I like this Mr Wrongspeed - plenty fun.

pity i'll never be able to play it when anyone else is in the house


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 13, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> It’s been a while since we did a dub special, so, here one is! A special bonus Density of Sound combining deep earth shattering bass with glitchy 8 bit riddims and sampletastic reworkings of all time classics - You won’t be able to not enjoy this red, gold and green edition of D.o.S
> 
> Direct link to file - right click to download
> 
> ...


Lovely td,why do you not get more feedback on u75? top stuff


----------



## Apathy (Mar 13, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> It’s been a while since we did a dub special, so, here one is! A special bonus Density of Sound combining deep earth shattering bass with glitchy 8 bit riddims and sampletastic reworkings of all time classics - You won’t be able to not enjoy this red, gold and green edition of D.o.S
> 
> Direct link to file - right click to download
> 
> ...



oh my God, I wasnt expecting that

thats the dogs bollox mate, did u do that on decks? well mixed anyway and i'll be burnin it off for a few mates too


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks cosmikbrew and apathy - unfortunately it's not mixed on decks, no, but then again most of the stuff on their has never been released on vinyl either. Really nice to have some good feedback, doubly so cos I've had a shitty day


----------



## Digitalbil (Mar 13, 2009)

*The Dilated Sessions Mix vol 2-Digital Bill & Nickolas-X(Trance mix 320 bit rate)*

Dilated Sessions Mix Volume 2-Digital Bill & Nickolas-X
Released 02/09
Click here to download www.digitalbillmusic.com
Tracklist
1. Typical-(remixed by Randy Boyer)
2. Crossover-Oryon
3. Renegades-Tyler Michaud(Original Mix)
4. Buzzed Up-Project FNP(J.O.C. remix)
5. Anny feat Black feel White-Glockenspiel(Marcus Schossow remix)
6. Apple-Sander Van Dorn(Marcus Shossow remix)
7. Musical Madness-Marcel Woods(Take Two Mix)
8. Cico Knows Best-Re-Ward(Dave Schiemann remix)
9. Showoff-Will Atkinson(Nick Callaghan Remix)
10. Shade-Marcus Shossow(Dave Schiemann Remix)
11. Paint The Blue-Sonic Element(Store N Forward Remix)
12. Ways and Means-Jon O’bir(Tyler Michaud Remix)
13. Chapter One-Polymental(Mark Sherry & Outburst Remix)b
Add us to your myspace
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978
www.myspace.com/DJnicknitro97
If you want to hand out cds for us at the next event you are going to then send me an email and I will mail you out a box of cds. Digitalbil@gmail.com


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> thanks cosmikbrew and apathy - unfortunately it's not mixed on decks, no, but then again most of the stuff on their has never been released on vinyl either. Really nice to have some good feedback, doubly so cos I've had a shitty day



I really appreciate the shows too and all the work that goes into digging out these underground tracks - bigup!


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 15, 2009)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Here's my latest super fast Armageddon ride through moroncore detritus.  Done for the excellent Spannered website. Starts quite in control and then quickly goes in attention deficit mashup.  All ground into less than 21mins
> 
> Bad Day for Owling Championships
> 
> Cheers to urb's Paolo999 for his derelict image.


 lol twisted tunes for mutant minds missis didnt think much of it mind


----------



## isitme (Mar 16, 2009)

Yetman said:


> After ripping your music on some thread the other day I realised that I havent actually ever listened to any of it, so I'm gonna give this mix a listen to prove myself wrong (or right )
> 
> Hang on when you go to the index of radio shows which one is it? Cant see XXXX there....



that was number XXXX

I think

I've just put no41 up. sick of roman numbers now 

no41

More niceness and loveliness from Hideous Radio, may be the last one for a while as I'm away for a few weeks hopefully the next one will be from China!

Ambient and orchestral experimental music, soundtracks to future worlds and alien landscapes. All that sort of shit.
Listen and enjoy

Mithra - Decharge Motrice
Brice - Desire
Alterior - Oxygen
Parasite - Aasbyx
Wax Crayon - No light, just sulphur
Mithra - 2 Dead this Week
Triskele - Twenty Thousand
Jon Digi - Dancehall Murdestep
Hiccup - New Toy
Access to Arasaka - Zproc
Jean-luc Stoufflet - Insane in the Mainframe
Zonemusic - Coded
Planet Beyond - H4PPY
DextraCompleximus - Voyage


listen here


----------



## donna g (Mar 17, 2009)

*DJ TOMMT TANK : MMIX lovely electro and breaks, bouncy, summery*

HERE IT IS:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znejunmnzdu

i love it, it was done yesterday by my now ex-boyfriend, his loss...
here is the track listing:

"djtommytank:MMIX" - dj set
(Tantrum Remix Lab)

Tracklist:
01. Wanna Want To Wanna • DNOUS
02. WTF (DJ Wool Remix) • Tittsworth
03. Ullysses (Keith Remix) • Franz Ferdinand
04. Fuck The Poor (Flapsandwich ReRub) • dumBass
05. Chambermaid Swing • Parov Stelar
06. Star Of East Berlin • DJ Wool
07. Vampires • Touché
08. Knocked Up (Rodeo Mash-Up) • Lykke Li vs Kings Of Leon
09. Chrome Plated Elbow • Elbow vs Chrome Kids
10. Work It • Daft Punk vs Flapsandwich
11. Do What You Love • Flapsandwich vs Vaynorchuk
12. Omen (Dirty Disco Youth Remix) • Prodigy
13. Vicious Lee (ft.Sawtooth & SQ) • Slamfish
14. No Pussy Blues (Freeland Dub) • Grinderman
15. Paramedic • Clay Statues

time:1hr


----------



## Liveist (Mar 23, 2009)

Grindhouse

Feature #1: Death Proof
Nathalie - I Am (Original Mix)
Eva Elekktra - Ferngesteuert (Levan Remix)
Oliver Huntemann and Dubfire - Dios
Nicole Moudaber - Radical High (Original Mix)
Tony Rohr - Afterburnt
Sidekick - Deep Fear (Andrea Roma Remix)
Timo Maas - Subtellite (Sharam Remix)
Simian Mobile Disco - 10000 Horses Can't Be Wrong (Original Mix)
Paul Ritch - Evil Laff
D.H.S. - House Of God (20 Years DHS Remix)
Oliver Huntemann and Dubfire - Diablo
Radio Slave - Grindhouse (Dubfire Terror Planet Remix)
Ellen Allien - Ondu (Paul Ritch Remix)   	

Feature #2: Planet Terror
Nathalie - I Am (Psytox Remix)
Joseph Capriati - Login (Original Mix)
Marc Romboy vs Chelonis R. Jones - Side FX (Konrad Black Remix)
Sian - Skeleton (Pan Pot Remix)
Kaiserdisco - Forward (Original Mix)
D.Ramirez - Physiological Rhythms (The Dark Night Mix)
Alex Sosa - 100 Gramos De Musica
Jenn - Candy (Mike Wall Remix)
My Evil Twiin - Manmade Machines (Original Mix)
Funkagenda - What The Fuck (Original Club Mix)
V V Brown - Leave (Style Of Eye Vocal Mix)
Zombie Nation - Forza (Fukkk Offf Remix)
Phil Kieran - Missp
Roel H - Dancing Bears (Phil Kieran Remix) 

http://soundcloud.com/exit/grindhouse-mix/download


----------



## placid (Mar 26, 2009)

*Classics not Classics 5 - Chicago House 86 - 91*

Following on from my Classics not Classics series from a few years back... here is the 5th volume.

Chicago house from 86 - 91, the ones that didnt get so much airplay as the 'classics'.

Get the mix from here

Tracklisting

Shawn Shegog Featuring Barbara Shegog - Love Traxs - No Name Records 
DZ's Pump Girls - Pump It Up - Dezzarotic
Fast Eddie - Da Happy Ba - Underground
Jes Say - I'd Like To Say Thanx (House Trax) - Jes Say
Farley JM Funk - Farley Knows House - Trax
Two In A Room - Happiness - Housetime
Jody Finch - Whistle Worm - Let's Pet Puppies
Jackmaster Curt - Real Fresh House - East
Connie's Crew - Bang Goes The Clock - Cam City
Krazy - K -	M & M Theme - Missing
Fingers Inc - A Love Of My Own - Alleviated
Victor Romeo - The Art of Acid - Dance Mania
Jackin' Bernard Badie - My First Love - DJB
Terrance Woodard -	Jack The Box (Part Two) - Rockin' House
Keyman Edwards - Loves Got 2 Be Strong - Sound Pak (Dodgy vocal but still love it)
Rocko  - Here's The House - Street Life Records
Liz Torres - What You Make Me Feel (Club Mix) - Jack Trax
Shawn SHegog - Living In The Dark Side - No Name Records 
Phortune - Can You Feel The Bass - Hot Mix 5
Fingers Inc. - A Path - DJ International

Done in one hit 2 x Technics 1210's

90 mins @ 320 kbps - 221 MB

Placid on the t'interweb - http://www.acid-house.net
Placid's Gigs and Gigography - http://www.new.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41658902688
Placid 's Youtube channel - http://www.youtube.com/placid34 

Radio Show - Every fortnight - 8 - 10 pm on future-music.co.uk


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2009)

Been caning the arse off that Deep Time, Deep Space mix and the Detroit mix...tremendous stuff


----------



## placid (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 26, 2009)

> Classics not Classics


_ i'll buy that for a dollar_


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2009)

placid said:


> Fingers Inc. - A Path - DJ International


Love this track - theres a similiar cut with Robert Ownes vocals on called Music Take Me Up (which judging by things you probably have) that does it for me too - do you do requests?


----------



## Cloud (Mar 26, 2009)

Still playing with the xponent, never plan anything and always a tad pissed but, here's what I bought this month. Deep House.

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2009-03-23T22_27_05-07_00

Fav track on here for me is Azuni - Blue Sky

Opening vocals Robert Manos/Terry Lee Brown - Wait (Nacho Marco Remix)


----------



## ElectricKingdom (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a "mini-mix" from last year. 6 tracks of wonky wrong.

01a The Emperor Machine - Something From The Cox-Dorée Institure 
01b Funkadelic - Tales of Kidd Funkadelic 
02 Wheeling High School Jazz Band - Synthesis 
03 Mountain - Long Red 
04 Ya Ho Wha 13 - I'm Gonna Take You Home (Part 4) 
05 Michal Urbaniak Group - Ekim 
06 The Apollo Stars - Summertime

Wrong Turn | 58m 17s | 192Kbps | 78mb


----------



## Schmeegal (Mar 27, 2009)

Mix #4 - October 2008.

1. Fuckaponydelic - Switch The Lights
2. Stephan Bodzin - Treibsand
3. Guy Gerber - 2 Birds 1 Stoned
4. Adam Proll - Fetch My Blades
5. Andreas Kauffelt - Every Morning
6. Âme - Rej
7. MyMy - Fast Freeze  (Vocal excerpt: Carl Sagan - Blue Dot)
8. Johan Inkinen - Ro
9. Cobblestone Jazz - W
10.Fairmont - Fade And Saturate
11.Cobblestone Jazz - Lime in da Coconut
12.Cobblestone Jazz - India in me
13.Emmanuel Top - Ecsta-Deal

If you want to keep a copy, you can save it to your hard drive by right clicking on the link below, and selecting 'save file as'.

Download my 4th Mix


----------



## donna g (Mar 27, 2009)

DJ Flapsandwich - WONK 1:

37 minutes.... it's all over the place:
DIFFerent!

click this, and then press download:
http://www.mediafire.com/?miyqzymyyfm





Track listing :

1. Mr Oizo - Flat 55
2. The Kills - No Wow
3. AFX - Crying In Your Face
4. The Slits - I Heard It Through The Grapevine
5. Sicknote - Freelance Opportunist (Keith Remix)
6. Sicknote - I Want Your Soul
7. Seasick Steve - Thunderbird
8. Tiefschwarz - Original (Featuring Smallboy)
9. Little Boots - Stuck On Repeat (Fake Blood Remix)
10. Johan Flapsandwich - All Together (Tommy Tank Remix)
11. Blues Explosion - Mars, Arizona (DFA Remix)


----------



## Cloud (Mar 28, 2009)

Boy George meets Obama!

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/

Episode 6

I should tracklist really but tbh I often forget wtf I've played


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 29, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Love this track - theres a similiar cut with Robert Ownes vocals on called Music Take Me Up (which judging by things you probably have) that does it for me too - do you do requests?


Indeedbloody lovely mix of tunes,puts all those "OLD SKOOL"comps firmly in their place,nice one Placid


----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2009)

cozmikbrew said:


> Indeedbloody lovely mix of tunes,puts all those "OLD SKOOL"comps firmly in their place,nice one Placid


-though as it happens it wasnt the mix of The Path ive got (mine sounds more like really early Prince), but still great stuff


----------



## placid (Mar 30, 2009)

that 'a path' is off this http://www.discogs.com/Fingers-Inc-A-Path/release/11556

i love 'never take me up'  absolute gem.

Will put it on a mix soon.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Still playing with the xponent, never plan anything and always a tad pissed but, here's what I bought this month. Deep House.
> 
> http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2009-03-23T22_27_05-07_00
> 
> ...



Yr mixes rock dude, but could you up the bitrate/volume recorded at? They're sooo quiet on the iPod on the tube in the morning...


----------



## Cloud (Apr 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Yr mixes rock dude, but could you up the bitrate/volume recorded at? They're sooo quiet on the iPod on the tube in the morning...




Thankyou 

I'm glad you mentioned this because I have been running all the Wav's through a program called "Mp3 gain" to keep all volume constant. I started off at the default 89db and then in episode 5 onwards went up to 92db which still seems too low. Also I converted the orginal Wav format of the recorded mix into 128 bit just so it would be smaller but I'll try 320 and see if that helps. I had this horrible problem with clipping originally so must have over done it to be on the safe side.

You can increase the volume using mp3 gain, it's a handy program.

http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

Liveist said:


> Grindhouse
> 
> Feature #1: Death Proof
> Nathalie - I Am (Original Mix)
> ...



I was rocking out to this on the tube last night and this morning...last 6 or 7 tunes especially...


----------



## retribution (Apr 1, 2009)

This one's been getting some love on dubstepforum so thought I'd post it here, too.

Jack of Dubs - March Mellow Mix (53mins/192kbps/72mb) - some of the deeper, more mellow dubstep tunes from past and present I'm into atm.

*Tracklisting:*

Shackleton - 'Blood on my hands' [Skull Disco]
Synkro - 'Good times' [On The Edge]
Sully - 'Down the line' [Harmitage Shanks]
TVO - 'Afanc' (2562 rmx) [Stuff Records]
2562 - 'Embrace' [3024]
Kontext - 'Plumes' (Ramadanman refix) [Immerse Records]
LD - 'Traumatic Times' [Hyperdub]
Geenus - 'Congo' [Tempa]
Screaming Soul - 'Warfare' (Ruckspin & Plansas rmx) [Ranking Records]
Loefah - 'Root' [DMZ]
Scuba - 'Tense' [Hotflush]
LD - 'Peace in our Culture' [Dub Police]
Martyn - 'Vancouver' (2562's Puur Natuur mix) [3024]
Clouds - 'Timekeeper' [Ramp Recordings]
Groove Chronicles - 'Stone Cold' [DPR]
Burial - 'Archangel' [Hyperdub]

Enjoy


----------



## braindancer (Apr 2, 2009)

Retribution - that is a fantastic mix... 

Nice one


----------



## BCB (Apr 2, 2009)

A Tribute mix i done, Guerilla Records was one of the best House and Progressive labels in the 1990's,every tune on this was released on Guerilla..enjoy
*
Guerilla Records Tribute Mix *

Genre:*1990's Progressive House/Trance*

Length Of Mix: *1.13.30*

Download Link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NXDET8F0

*Tracklisting*


React 2 Rhythm - Intoxication (Dubfield Mix)
Spooky - Land Of Oz (D.O.P. Remix Part 1)
Fuzzy Logic - Obsession
Lemon Sol - Rhythm Is Life Part 1
Sunshower - Seven
Code MD - Higher (Dub A Duck Mix)
Lemon Sol - Rhythm Is Life Part 2
D.O.P. - Together
Velocity - Lust (Rabbit In The Moon Remix)
Sunshower - Weekend Millionaire
William Orbit - Water From A Vine Leaf (Xylem Flow Mix)
L S G -Fragile - (Original Version)


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2009)

you missed Dr Atomic!
Looks good though - shall dl it


----------



## Cloud (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep the mixes coming, it's great listening to other urbanites music.

Just a slightly clubby offering from me http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/player/web/2009-04-01T17_21_51-07_00

PLaylist:

Chris Wood & Meat -Chi-Ka-Go (Einzelkind Remix)
Urban Breathe & Tom Morgan - Rising
Simon Baker - Way Out Of My Head
Digital Lab, Max Vangeli - Aqua Kai (Vision Factory Remix)
Hanna Hais - I Say Gole (Haldo's Summer Mix)
Jay Kay - Belfast Kiss
Felipe Cruz - House Fever
Gabry Ponte and Paki - Ocean Whispers (Jaro The First Mix)
Juan Carlos Herrera - Manhattan
Chris Carrier - Hyperdata (Remix by BLM & MarcAshken)
Jamy Wing - Majurp
Dandy - I'll Take Your Mind (yakko Remix)
The Bad Bankers - We Fucked You Up (Danny Cannizzaro Dub Mix)
AM Roots Feat. Fred Mthembu - He Africa


----------



## retribution (Apr 3, 2009)

braindancer said:


> Retribution - that is a fantastic mix...
> 
> Nice one



Thanks  First mix I've posted here, I'll start posting more when I do them - nice to rep the less aggressive/ravey side of dubstep, innit.


----------



## Apathy (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice one BCB avin some of that


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 3, 2009)

BCB said:


> A Tribute mix i done, Guerilla Records was one of the best House and Progressive labels in the 1990's,every tune on this was released on Guerilla..enjoy
> *
> Guerilla Records Tribute Mix *
> 
> ...


Oh yes!nice 1 BCB ,loved all the Guerrilla stuff,also reminded me how good Spookys "gargantuan" lp is


----------



## electroplated (Apr 3, 2009)

BCB said:


> A Tribute mix i done, Guerilla Records was one of the best House and Progressive labels in the 1990's,every tune on this was released on Guerilla..enjoy
> *
> Guerilla Records Tribute Mix *
> 
> ...




Nice - downloading now - been meaning to make a mix like this myself for years but never got round to it - might have to dig out all my old tunes and have a go!


----------



## placid (Apr 3, 2009)

*Placid's Tribute to Larry Heard & Fingers Inc*

Was a joy to do this mix, one of my all time favourite producers.

The mix is available from my site - http//:www.acid-house.net and go to the mixes section.

Some very suspect timing on loads of the early tracks made mixing challenging to say the least but its all good fun

Mr Fingers - Stars - Alleviated
The It - Donnie - DJ International
The It - Gallimaufry Gallery - Black Market 
Mr Fingers - Let's Dance All Night - Jack Trax
Mr Fingers - Mystery of Love - Alleviated
Mr Fingers - Beyond The Clouds - Trax
Mr Fingers - Waterfall - Alleviated
Fingers Inc. - Can You Feel It - Jack Trax
Fingers Inc. - I'm Strong (Instrumental)  - Jack Trax
Mr Fingers - Ammnesia - Jack Trax
Disco-D - Beat it - Alleviated
Fingers Inc. - Never No More Lonely - Jack Trax
The Housefactors - Play It Loud - Black Market
Fingers Inc. - Distant Planet - Jack Trax
Fingers Inc. - Feelin' Sleezy - Jack Trax
Gherkin Jerks - Parameters - Gherkin
Fingers Inc. - Bring Down the Wall - Select
Mr Fingers - Bye Bye - Jack Trax
Fingers Inc. - Music Take Me Up - Jack trax
Ricky Dillard - To Live This Life (Larry's Dub Cut) - Jack Trax
Loosefingers - What is House - Alleviated
Glowing Glisses - On The Bridge (Larry Heards After Dark Dub Mix) - Dessous
Larry Heard Presents: Mr. White - You Rock Me - Alleviated
Larry Heard - Feathers Floating - Alleviated

enjoy

Recorded in one hit  compressed @ 320 kbps  Approx 280MB


----------



## andrewdroid (Apr 3, 2009)

*some different mixes*

I dont often do mixes these days and they are always different to the usual duby cluby dancy stuff  (not that i dont like those kinda mixes  and these two are no exception
first the punky one 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=270fbf0485b7694a91b20cc0d07ba4d241a34f9a0a8ca5c6

Music To Riot To.
Shouty Industrial Teckno Punk
97.48 MB
Track 01       25.44     
1  Prude               Darkroom V1.0
2  Therapy             Meat Abstract
3  Everything Goes Cold Abort (Exclusive Mix) 
    Vs Xp8     
4  KMFDM               Headcase
5  Rabbit Junk         Millennial Pox
6  E.B.N.              Shoot The Mac-10 
7  Chemlab             Binary Nation [Renegade mix by The Aggression]

Track 02     23.47
1  Rabbit Junk Vs Cyanotic  I Vote Bolshevik Lite (Glitch Mode Mix)
2  KMFDM                    Tohuvabohu
3  Action Directe           Sufferation 
4  Chemlab                  Atomic Automatic
5  The Shizit               Firewall

TRACK  03      25.47
1 Skidmark Bob         Anti copyright mix [Pop Defect Radio]
2  Pitchshifter        Everythings Fucked
3  Asbestos            Djinn (Mass Destruction of Weapons Mix)
4  The Crystal Method  The Name Of The Game (Clean Name)
5  The Shizit          AntiCulture
6  Cyanotic vs 16 Volt American Porn Song [Glitch Bitch Mix v1.0] 
7  Infocollapse        Devastate  
8  Ministry            What A Wonderful World 
==========================================================

2nd one is more laid back and 70% women singers
http://www.mediafire.com/?kmkgzhdn2f1
Circus, Cabaret and Other Oddities
 90.09 MB
Track 1
Mirror Mask OST - Gorillas
The Ting Tings - Thats not my name
Buscemi vs Koçani Orkestar - Alone At My Wedding
Dengue Fever - I'm Sixteen

Track 2
Amanda Palmer - Runs in the Family
Agnes Burnell - Chansonette
Tunng vs Taraf de Haïdouks - Homecoming
Amparanoia - En La Noche
The Breeders - overglazed
Max Pashm - Once Upon A Time In Hellas

Track 3
Gotan Project-La Cruz Del Sur
Amanda Palmer - Leeds United
The Keep Swinging Five - Unknown track
Mirror Mask OST - Mrs. Bagwell's Rhumba
Lonely Drifter Karen -This world is crazy
The Ting Tings - Shutup and let me go

Track 4
Mirror Mask OST - Close to You
Max Raabe & Palast Orchester
Rupa and the April Fishes - cest moi
Dengue Fever - Tiger Phone Card
Mirror Mask OST - My Waltz for Newk
Nouvelle Vague - Guns Of Brixton
========================================================

I know its not the usual dance stuff but hope some like them  
life would be dull if it was all the same !
I did like and still lisening to the kilburn pub reggae mix whoever did it thanks


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 3, 2009)

> Placid's Tribute to Larry Heard & Fingers Inc


from page what is name of mix please
 didn't see the orange text


----------



## placid (Apr 3, 2009)

go to www.acid-house.net then click on the mixes section.  It is right there.


----------



## ringo (Apr 3, 2009)

Tribute to King Tubbys and friends

Dub Session

channel one under heavy manners - the aggrovators (jackpot)
hospital trolley version - impact all stars (love)
officer dub - prince jammy (fat man)
shackles & chains version - king tubbys (freedom sounds)
tedious version - lee perry (upsetters)
someting new - conscious minds (soul beat)
ragnapaiza - Revolutionaries (well charge)
exit - augustus pablo (gussie 76 12")
babylon version - tony robinson (tr groovemaster)
tribulation version - joe gibbs (rhythm sound)
sky dub - ruddy (groundation)
namibia - liberation group (faze four)
block out version - winston riley & Pablo (riley inc)
dread version - king tubby (micron)
bamba in dub - revolutionaries (high note)
signs dub - albert malawi (tafari)
see a man's face part 2 - manzie & Tubbys (heavy weight)
quiet place - king tubby (gorgon)
wadada - king tubby (jackpot)
living in mount zion dub (king tubbys dubplate)
ites green and gold dub - burning spear (king tubbys dubplate)
king tubbys dub - mudie (king tubbys dubplate)
black dub - scientist (al jr.)
live in love dub (hugh mundell dubplate)
king tubbys in fine style - king tubbys (lee's)
up park version - revolutionaries (well charge)
great stone - king tubby (freedom sounds)


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice one Ringo,been looking forward to this


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 7, 2009)

placid said:


> Was a joy to do this mix, one of my all time favourite producers.
> 
> The mix is available from my site - http//:www.acid-house.net and go to the mixes section.
> 
> ...


wicked mix!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2009)

ska invita said:


> theres a similiar cut with Robert Ownes vocals on called Music Take Me Up (which judging by things you probably have) that does it for me too - do you do requests?





placid said:


> Fingers Inc. - Music Take Me Up - Jack trax



nice 1 placid! love the larry heard/fingers stuff to bits, cant wait to check this.
Other than Can You Feel It I think may all-time favourite track is Amnesia...but theres lots here i havnt heard before so really looking forward to hearing those.


----------



## obanite (Apr 9, 2009)

Can I pimp my gf's mixes on this thread? 

Carla b2b with Doc Vin - techie/dark/rolling DNB mix.

If you're more into liquid/mainstream dnb this one is really good too I reckon - Kontortion b2b Carla

If you have any feedback let me know and I'll pass it on!


----------



## Aratron (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.mediafire.com/?8ziqmdyuam0

the tracklist is
havok 22 king of comedy
routemaster 27 colonel mustard rocks the custard
routemaster 22 geezer and immersion - hardwood
smitten 53 - Do You Mind Where You Throw Those Rocks?
route 22 - toxic
route 41 rtb - blue rinse
max min vicous pink griff and ap - Watch What Happens
cluster 80 - outta control
cluster 84 - True North - AP
max min vicous pink - fuck machine
pounding grooves 40 a
routemaster 60 b


----------



## Addy (Apr 11, 2009)

A drunken mix by me last night (excuse the *very* dodgy mixing)





*Tracklist*
Cult of Demento - Unison
Chains of Olympus - Unison
Myst Theme (breaks edit) - T.R.O
Lucky Charms - A1 Bassline vs Kavs Rave
The Fear (oh no remix) - Jayou 
Day & Night (hold the phone remix) - Jayou
Sub Edge - Prove Correct
Nuke Rave - Prove Correct
Crazy Pillz - Dj Sike
I Found You (Axwell) - Mulder (remix)
No Fuss - AEMS
Just Dance - Miss Aim (remix)
Me & You - Dj Sike
Sound of the Suburbs - Dj Sike


----------



## Numbers (Apr 12, 2009)

Haven't checked this thread for awhile and have done so y/day & today.

Brilliant stuff everyone, some absolute fantastic mixes. Thanks a heap.


----------



## placid (Apr 17, 2009)

*Placid presents - The Smorgasbord*

Me again.. this bi-weeks offering consist entirely of everything that was within a grabbable distance from my decks. There's always a couple of piles of records next to the decks no matter how many times I clear up.

Anyway enjoy

You can get it rom my site - http://www.acid-house.net. Go to the mixes section and click on the link, it will automatically download it, as you can't right-click

from the piles...

3 Generations Walking - Midnight Fanfare - Spiritual Life
2Loop - Deeper Shade Of Blue - Altered Moods
Beat Pharmacy - Club Dread - Deep Space Media
Herbert - Part Four - Phono
Still Going - Still Going Theme
Jine - Take It To The House - Supertronics
Wamdue Kids - Therse Branching Moments - Peacefrog
Pollon - Lonely Planet - Scopex
Maetrik - Envy - Dumb-unit
Pulshar - Dub By The River (Soultourist Re-Dub) - Phonobox
Force Of Nature - Transmute (Still Going Remix) - Mule Musiq
Idjut Boys - Droid 2 - Droid
New Sound Of Soul - Lower Egypt - Magnet
Jitterbug - Dream Memory - Uzuri
Jody Finch - Jack Your Big Booty - Let's Pet Puppies
Ten City - All Loved Out - Spiritual Life
M.T. aka Bayaka - Spherical - Life Line
Liz Torres - Touch Of Love - Black Market
Lerosa - Clique - Real Soon
Charles Webster - I understand you - Peacefrog
Motorcitysoul - Hatohay (Move D Remix) - Simple

One hit, 2 technics Apporx 270mb @ 320kbps


----------



## retribution (Apr 17, 2009)

Another deep/mellow mix. Starts off on a techno tip then moves into dubstep.

Jack of Dubs - Deep/Mellow Mix #2 (60mins/192kbps/82mb) 

*Tracklisting:*
Scuba - 'Hard Boiled' (Scuba edit) [Hotflush]
Sines - 'Stills' [Echodub]
Scuba - 'From Within' (Marcel Dettman rmx) [Hotflush]
Absense - 'Good Love' [Unreleased]
DJ Abstract - 'Touch' [Tempa]
Late - 'Never Forgive' [Formant]
Benny Ill & DJ Hatcha - 'Highland Spring' [Tempa]
Burial - 'Unite' [Hyperdub]
Phaeleh - 'Isolate' [Surface Tension]
Ramadanman - 'Penn Hill' [free download here]
Breakage - 'Late Night' [Naked Lunch]
Loefah - 'Twisup' (Youngsta & Task rmx) [DMZ]
Synkro - 'Empty' [Smoke Sessions]
Dntel - 'Fear of Corners' [Plug Research]
Breakage - 'Rain' [Digital Soundboy]
Pangaea - 'Router' [Hessle Audio]
2562 - 'Kontrol' [Tectonic]
Pinch - 'Fighting Talk' [Soul Jazz]
Joe - 'Rut' [Hessle Audio]
Late - 'Dreams Are' [Formant]
Distance - 'Fallen' [Boka]
Origin Unknown - 'Valley of the Shadows' (DFRNT rmx) [Unreleased]

Let us know if you like it


----------



## speed-it-up (Apr 20, 2009)

House mix - 320 kbps
Starting off quite Techy and finishing on the Jazz Tip. 
Mix using Traktor Scratch Pro and a pair of 1210s.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/7rej4r

Tracklist

Ian Pooley - Higgeldy Piggeldy - Force Inc
Johnny Fiasco - Conduction (DJ Sneak Plays House Mix) - Klassic Fiasco
Monoman - Ghetto Fab - Ambushed
Loopity Goofs - Nervous System - Robsoul
JT Donaldson and Uneaq - We Got This - Clique
Joel Brittain - Fancy Footwerk - Tango
Johnny Fiasco - Crazy Love - Klassic Fiasco
I Cube - Disco Cubizm (Daft Punk Mix) - Versatile
Kirby- Deep In Chicago - Classiques De Danse
Chris Carrier - East Love - Robsoul
Tim Nobody - NYC Everything (acoustic) - Private Parts
Bobby Valentine - Went Down (DJ Sneak Funky Formula) - ?
Johnny Corporate - Sunday Shouting- Defected
Wattie Green - Bob Speaks - Flapjack
Leon Louder - Player Piano- Imprint
Giano - King Louis - 1200 Traxx


----------



## Dan U (Apr 20, 2009)

on it speed it up


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2009)

retribution said:


> Another deep/mellow mix. Starts off on a techno tip then moves into dubstep.
> 
> Jack of Dubs - Deep/Mellow Mix #2 (60mins/192kbps/82mb)
> 
> ...


ooh like the look of that - downloading now - cheers!


----------



## Greebozz (Apr 21, 2009)

Addy said:


> A drunken mix by me last night (excuse the *very* dodgy mixing)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Lord what a fresh sound


----------



## Liveist (Apr 21, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I was rocking out to this on the tube last night and this morning...last 6 or 7 tunes especially...



Nice one, mate. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Addy (Apr 21, 2009)

Greebozz said:


> Originally Posted by *Addy*
> 
> _A drunken mix by me last night (excuse the *very* dodgy mixing)_
> 
> ...


 

I do hope thats a positive comment about tune selection and not a dig at my drunken mixing skillz.


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2009)

A selection of new roots and then back to the 70's for some sound system classics

cry tough

solo banton - want to go home
anthony johnson - wise men
kenny knotts - going home
mungo's hifi - ing
show love - skibu (humal)
mr society - daweh congo (charm)
steppin - daweh congo (gold heart)
keith hudson - satan side
keith rowe - groovy situation
d-roy band - dub the girl
junior mervin - philistines on the land
gregory isaacs - cool down the pace
god son - south east trumpet
kiddus i - graduation in zion
ken boothe - black gold and green
i - roy ~ red gold and green
only jah can solve it - rockers all stars (stars)
knowledge - fools and their money
peter broggs - vampire
dub in the yard - ruddys (groundation)
king tubbys - king at the control
so long - dennis brown (observer)
my time - dennis brown (observer)
jah jah robe - rising son (new flower)
jah creation - creole (channel 1)


----------



## Addy (Apr 24, 2009)

Must promote this mix by an old freind of mine...

Dj Sensi
Old Skool 1992
60min. Set

http://www.mediafire.com/?z2etjnz2knq

01 - Sonz of a loop da loop Era - Far Out
02 - Glide - Alright (classic mix)
03 - Urban Shakedown - Some Justice
04 - 2 Bad Mice - Bombscare
05 - Rythm Section - Dreamworld
06 - Liquid - Sweet Harmony
07 - Rythm Quest - Closer to all your Dreams
08 - Acen - Trip to the Moon
09 - Krome & Time - The Slammer
10 - Edge 1 - Compounded
11 - Prodigy - Your Love
12 - Top Buzz - Living in Darkness
13 - Run Tings - Fire's Burning
14 - Seduction - Come On
15 - Terrorize - It's just a Feeling
16 - Ellis Dee - Rock to the Max
17 - Johny L - Hurt you So
18 - Kicks like a Mule - The Bouncer (housquake mix)
19 - Manix - Feel real Good (remix)


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 26, 2009)

*Density of Sound 29*

*Density of Sound 29*
After an inexcusably long absence DOS is back with dub, african dance, noise, spacey dreamy guitar stuff, a turkish band that sound russian and some lovely folky things. Oh yeah and a bit of dubstep and probably something else. So therefore, why wouldn’t you click on the download button now? Even better - get *subscribed *and never miss another edition of DOS!

Direct link to file

Banana Clipz - Push Am Left Right
Gargle - Presage
Titus twelve - To the Ancient
Azoora - She’s coming down deep
Toxic Chicken - Screw it all
Wisteriax - Static Voyage (track 1)
Riley - Build Me a Wall
Downliners Sekt - Panic! Sonic Monk
Hayvanlar Alemi - Pet Şişede Cin Tonik
Volfoniq vs Manudub - Horizon Bizarre
Trypta - Acid Beat
Mikus - Dub Mirror (feat Kevin Robinson)
Anois - Waltz of Wolfs


----------



## hiccup (Apr 26, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> *Density of Sound 29*
> After an inexcusably long absence DOS is back with dub, african dance, noise, spacey dreamy guitar stuff, a turkish band that sound russian and some lovely folky things. Oh yeah and a bit of dubstep and probably something else. So therefore, why wouldn’t you click on the download button now? Even better - get *subscribed *and never miss another edition of DOS!
> 
> Direct link to file
> ...



Awesome


----------



## killer b (Apr 26, 2009)

i re-upped a mix from 2004 for anyone who missed it first time...

http://www.zshare.net/download/5917029286858576#

basement jaxx - good luck remix
spektrum - kinda new teifshwartz vocal mix
gilleron & mccarthur - now it's dark
felix the housecat - rocket ride freeform 5 reform
goldfrapp - train remix instr.
fc kahuna - nothing is wrong
scratch massive - make it high
d taylor - return of the cz
steve pointdexter - born to freak
nerd - she wants to move remix
li'l kim - the jump off remix
basement jaxx - span thang
backyard dog - baddest roughest remix
blowfelt w/slarta john - back up, back up
jah screechy - walk and skank


----------



## Greebozz (Apr 28, 2009)

Addy said:


> I do hope thats a positive comment about tune selection and not a dig at my drunken mixing skillz.



Definitely a positive comment about your mix.  I really like it, because it is so listenable, this is a really big deal because I have many many mixes which I don't listen to more than once or twice.  Its light and cheerful but it kicks ass at the same time.  For me it's definitely a fresh sound, can't stop playing it. Great job.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 28, 2009)

Addy said:


> Must promote this mix by an old freind of mine...
> 
> Dj Sensi
> Old Skool 1992
> ...



When I get home from work this evening this will be the first thing I download...especially impressed by the inclusion of Rythm Quest, Acen and Manix


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2009)

Greebozz said:


> Definitely a positive comment about your mix. I really like it, because it is so listenable, this is a really big deal because I have many many mixes which I don't listen to more than once or twice. Its light and cheerful but it kicks ass at the same time. For me it's definitely a fresh sound, can't stop playing it. Great job.


 
Thanks for the positive comments, I'm really glad you enjoyed my style.
Its a pity my mixing was shite cause the chosen tunes were great IMO. 
(I didn't even have any headphones plugged in and I had to cut the first 3 off the recording cause of my crapness.)
The next mix will be of the same musical style, but with a sober Dj.


----------



## bmd (Apr 29, 2009)

Addy said:


> Must promote this mix by an old freind of mine...
> 
> Dj Sensi
> Old Skool 1992
> ...



This is great, cheers addy.


----------



## ringo (Apr 29, 2009)

More wood for the fire

ackboo - bangladesh dub
lyrical benjie - with jah i shall overcome
tena stelin - richest continent
Culture Freeman – Dread Inna Babylon – Conscious Sounds
king kong - paro them paro
Vice Roys – In My Fathers House – High Fence 7”
prince pampadoo - careless company
abyssinians - african race
abyssinians - this land is for everyone
cornell campbell - jah jah give us love
aggrovators - king of the zozas
knowledge - fire burn
mighty diamonds - gates of zion
symbols - misunderstanding
max romeo - fire fe the vatican (black art)
johnny clarke - golden snake
Dennis Brown - Time and Place – Black Solidarity 7”
Rob I Peart – Scorpion – Era 7”
Sylford Walker – Chant Down Babylon – Stars 7”
Judah Eskender Tafari – Rastafari Tell You – Studio1 7”
don drummond jnr - jungle rock (ripe)
Errol Holt – A You Lick Me First – MCM 7”
mikey dread - robber's roost (40 leg)
black brothers - school children (bongo man)


----------



## Spion (Apr 30, 2009)

Soul and Roots I

(h'old time reggae, mostly minor key)







Horace Andy – Skylarking
Prince Francis – Rock Fort Shock
Sound Dimension – Real Rock
Joe Higgs – Change of Plan
Barrington Spence – Contemplating
Desmond Dekker and the Aces – Fu Manchu
Lee Perry & the Upsetters – People Funny Boy
U Roy – Wear You to the Ball
Big Youth – Screaming Target
Gladiators – Hearsay
Johnny Osbourne – Truth and Rights
Simplicity People – Half Way Street
Jacob Miller – Baby I Love You So
Leroy ‘Horsemouth’ Wallace – Herb Vendor
Glen Brown – No More Slavery


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 30, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> *Density of Sound 29*
> After an inexcusably long absence DOS is back with dub, african dance, noise, spacey dreamy guitar stuff, a turkish band that sound russian and some lovely folky things. Oh yeah and a bit of dubstep and probably something else. So therefore, why wouldn’t you click on the download button now? Even better - get *subscribed *and never miss another edition of DOS!
> 
> Direct link to file
> ...


Nice one TD


----------



## bmd (May 1, 2009)

killer b said:


> i re-upped a mix from 2004 for anyone who missed it first time...
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/5917029286858576#
> 
> ...



This is fucking great, cheers!


----------



## Liveist (May 3, 2009)

40 min mix that's been lying on my laptop for a while. Might as well put it out while I gather the effort to mix something new:

2538/ThreeDaysOff Mix

Splatter - Akinetopsia (Miniatura Records)
Murat Uncuoglu - Wifive (Original Mix) (Teknikal Rotation)
Ellen Allien - Caress (Chaim Remix) (BPitch Control)
Adultnapper - Other People (Original Mix) (Crosstown Rebels)
Paul Ritch - Evil Laff (Original Mix) (Wagon Repair)
Booka Shade - Charlotte (Dubfire Remix) (Get Physical Music)
Isolee - A Nightingale (Original Mix) (Diynamic Music)
Minilogue - My Teenager Gang (Original Mix) (Mule Electronic)
Marko - Everything Turns Black (Alex Bau Remix) (Prosthetic Pressings)
Miss Kittin and The Hacker - PPPO (Function's Sandwell Mix) (Nobody's Bizzness)

http://soundcloud.com/exit/2538-threedaysoff-mix


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

Drunk Mixing possibly enjoyable when drunk

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2009-05-04T07_58_32-07_00


----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2009)

retribution said:


> Another deep/mellow mix. Starts off on a techno tip then moves into dubstep.
> ...
> Let us know if you like it


Loved it 



ringo said:


> Tribute to King Tubbys and friends
> great stone - king tubby (freedom sounds)


What a way to finish a great set - greaet stone huuuge chooon. 
I was thinking though, i've only heard this dub - was there ever a straight version released of this? would love to hear it if so...



andrewdroid said:


> I dont often do mixes these days and they are always different to the usual duby cluby dancy stuff  (not that i dont like those kinda mixes  and these two are no exception
> first the punky one
> 2nd one is more laid back and 70% women singers
> 
> ...


Love this cabaret mix - more mixes please


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 5, 2009)

*Ursa - Structurally Sound mix (May09) - DnB/Dubstep/Electronica*

Threw together a little off the cuff Vinyl + Ableton mix for the bank holiday. 1h45m of Leftfield DnB, Dubstep and electronics, along with some upcoming stuff from myself and some bits from the CF vaults.

2 x technics + Ableton live (Ableton tracks in bold)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/aypgjg

Alaska & Nucleus - Araicata (Arctic Music)
Instramental - Thugtronik (Exit Recordings)
*>> Neutek - Molecular Structure (Centrifuge CF001)*
Commix [ft Nextmen] - Change (Metalheadz)
*Nolige - Started (unreleased mp3)*
Bop - Skeptikos (Kosmos)
Data - Splice (Metalheadz)
*>> Uncool Sam - Oh8 (Centrifuge CF012)*
Escher - Austere (Future Thinkin)
Martsman - Some Minimal Business [LXC refix] (Subtle Audio)
Sum One - Hell is... (Planet Mu)
*DB1 - Plastic Clouds (Subvert Central Digital)*
Bop - Random Thoughts (Med School)
dBridge & Fierce - Twilight (Quarantine)
*Ursa - An Ounce of Humility (Centrifuge unreleased)*
BluMarTen - Close (BMT)
Temper D - Bottom Set Maths (Temper D)
Marcus Intalex - four three three (Revolve:R)
Instra:mental - Futurist (Naked Lunch)
*Ursa - Mistaken for Strangers (Centrifuge Unreleased)*
>> Fracture - The Phonecall (Compound One)
Martyn - Vancouver (3024)
*Oxynucid - Dark Prince of Pain (Centrifuge CF020)
La Roux - In for the kill [Skreamix] (mp3)
Oxynucid - Wattm Wedding (Ursa's Wattm Funeral rmx) (Centrifuge unreleased)*
Komonasmuk - Miss Her (Hench)
*Idiron Soundtrack - Goodnight (Centrifuge CF009)*
Fanu - Roy Batty is Still Alive (unreleased mp3)
Soul Cooper - Destroy2k [Sub rmx] (Pinecone Moonshine)[/b]
Martsman - Klikoucha (Offshore)
>>> Dillinja - All Aboard (FFRR)
*Exile - Silicon Chop (Planet Mu)*
DJ Stretch - Papa Lover (Serum rmx)
*dgoHn - Not Dead Yet - (Pinecone Moonshine)*
Lynx & Kemo - One Love (Soul:R)
*Ursa - Kariga (Centrifuge Unreleased)*
Dub One - Volcon (Xtinction Agenda)
NSF - Come Back (Lightless)
*TVG Hates TVG - Rusted Instruments [Fracture rmx] (Pinecone Moonshine)
Oxynucid - The Doog [Hash mix] (Centrifuge CF010)
Oxynucid - The Doog [Post-Jazz mix] (Centrifuge Unreleased)
Mr. Nibbles - Labyrinth (Sample Oak)*
Squarepusher - Ultravisitor (Warp)

www.thecentrifuge.co.uk


----------



## ringo (May 5, 2009)

ska invita said:


> What a way to finish a great set - great stone huuuge chooon.
> I was thinking though, i've only heard this dub - was there ever a straight version released of this? would love to hear it if so...



The dub I played is on the B side of Prince Allah - Stone (Freedom Sounds 7"). Allah then recorded a next vocal on the same rhythm called Black Rose on the same label which is excellent.

There's also another cut from the 70's called Great Stone by the Faith Believers on High Note 7" which I've never heard.

Gussie P relicked the rhythm in a nice and heavy digital style a few years ago, well worth picking up :

http://www.blakamixshop.co.uk/p89/10%3D-Nuh-Trouble-Me/Skanking-On-The-River-Bank---CORNELL-CAMPBELL/product_info.html


----------



## bmd (May 5, 2009)

ringo said:


> More wood for the fire
> 
> ackboo - bangladesh dub
> lyrical benjie - with jah i shall overcome
> ...



Love these purple radio mixes ringo, the tunes are solid. 

One thing, I can't hear you over the music when you speak, might be just my speakers though.


----------



## ringo (May 5, 2009)

Nice one, I'll turn the mic up.


----------



## Liveist (May 6, 2009)

Exit - Film Score

John Murphy - The Warning
Harry Gregson-Williams - Saladin
Underworld - Capa's Last Transmission Home
Dario Marianelli - Every Reborn
Harry Gregson-Williams - Evacuating London
Gustavo Santaolalla - Desert Bus Ride
Angelo Badalamenti - Mathilde's Theme
Harry Gregson-Williams - Creasy's Art Is Death
John Murphy - Frank's Death-Soldiers (Requiem In D Minor)
John Murphy - Sunshine (Adagio in D Minor)
Harry Gregson-Williams - Wall Breached
Dario Marianelli - The Dominoes Fall
Hans Zimmer - Injection
Harry Gregson-Williams - The End

http://www.sendspace.com/file/manbdo
http://www.zshare.net/audio/596166586775962f/


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2009)

ringo said:


> The dub I played is on the B side of Prince Allah - Stone (Freedom Sounds 7"). Allah then recorded a next vocal on the same rhythm called Black Rose on the same label which is excellent.
> 
> There's also another cut from the 70's called Great Stone by the Faith Believers on High Note 7" which I've never heard.
> 
> ...




Great stuff - thanks for all the info. This is the problem when you get tracks on cd comps, you miss out on the asides and bsides.

Just had a quick listen to the vocal on youtube - mmmm! what a tune... really makes it clear what a great dub it is too...

ill be sure to explore those versions. thanks again
----
youtube links if youre interested:
original

dub


----------



## ringo (May 6, 2009)

This week's roots selection

errol dunkley - please stop your lying
errol dunkley - a little way different
errol dunkley - black cinderella
errol dunkley - stop your gun shooting
symbols - motherless children
gregory isacs - rasta business
hugh griffiths - rastaman message
bim sherman - blacker sound
bim sherman - tribulation
interns - version impossible (techniques)
errol campbell - jah
junior delgado - prophecy
tena stelin - look after yourself
prince allah - lots wife dub
hugh mundell - african must be free
horace andy - cuss cuss
horace andy - love jah jah children
horace andy - don't try to use me
jah stitch - greedy girl
hot shot all star - gun in the ghetto
calman scott - devil in the city dubplate
unity - lawyer
ini kamoze - world a music


----------



## Sweet FA (May 6, 2009)

ringo said:


> This week's roots selection



Great stuff - cheers


----------



## El Jefe (May 7, 2009)

as part of my attempt to revive my blog after all this hospital crap, I've done a "this is what I've been listening to mix". As such, it's too eclectic to act as a proper mix  in the usual sense (although I guess the first half does hang together pretty well) but thought some of you might find it interesting anyway

http://speakerspushair.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/shitborg/


----------



## Numbers (May 7, 2009)

ringo said:


> This week's roots selection
> 
> errol dunkley - please stop your lying
> errol dunkley - a little way different
> ...


Cheers Ringo.. I absolutely adore your mixes.  

I love all the ones I download, absolute massive tanks to all of yas, some of the stuff on here is absolutely top notch, I blow my pals away with _my_ selection of music.


----------



## El Jefe (May 7, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> as part of my attempt to revive my blog after all this hospital crap, I've done a "this is what I've been listening to mix". As such, it's too eclectic to act as a proper mix  in the usual sense (although I guess the first half does hang together pretty well) but thought some of you might find it interesting anyway
> 
> http://speakerspushair.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/shitborg/



this wasn't working before, but I think it is now. Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## ringo (May 8, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Cheers Ringo.. I absolutely adore your mixes.
> 
> I love all the ones I download, absolute massive tanks to all of yas, some of the stuff on here is absolutely top notch, I blow my pals away with _my_ selection of music.



Thanks a lot Numbers, that's really good to hear. I hope you're renaming the mixes as _Numbers new reggae mix #27_!


----------



## Numbers (May 8, 2009)

retribution said:


> Another deep/mellow mix. Starts off on a techno tip then moves into dubstep.
> 
> Jack of Dubs - Deep/Mellow Mix #2 (60mins/192kbps/82mb)
> 
> ...


Love this, listened to it during the week but was chatting with the missus etc.  have listened to it this evening nice & loud and love it.

This thread is brilliant!!


----------



## Numbers (May 8, 2009)

retribution said:


> This one's been getting some love on dubstepforum so thought I'd post it here, too.
> 
> Jack of Dubs - March Mellow Mix (53mins/192kbps/72mb) - some of the deeper, more mellow dubstep tunes from past and present I'm into atm.
> 
> ...


Any chance this can be re-hosted as the page times out when I click on the link.  Please.

Does anyone ever do Hip Hop mixes?


----------



## Addy (May 8, 2009)

Link is working fine for me.
I'll up it somewhere once I have download'd it

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ebxwq7


----------



## Numbers (May 9, 2009)

Cheers Addy, just times out for me, have d/loaded it now.


----------



## magneze (May 9, 2009)

A techno mix with some big bass. 

   1. Moonyani – Heavy Rotation – YingYang
   2. DJ Mika – Untitled – Pirate Audio
   3. Mladen Tomic – Space Man – Relatives
   4. Lowkey vs Kardinal – Avalon – Sweetpeak
   5. Christian Fischer – Payload – Abyss
   6. Candy – Chapati Express – Jungle Therapy
   7. Gabriel Ben – Uber Hinaus Mythos – TechHead
   8. Rantan – Ghetto Blaster – Soul Access
   9. David Moleon – Sexyzero – Moop Up
  10. Miche & Mirzinho – Sabah (K.E.N.Y.U. Remix) – Audionautica
  11. DJ Mika – State Of Mind – Innervate
  12. Dito Masats – Gangsters – Moop Up
  13. D.A.V.E. The Drummer & DJ Geraldine – Arpeggiator – Bound

Download


----------



## isitme (May 9, 2009)

Some nice dubstep, jungle and breakcoreish things a gwan

Not very mixed but all the tunes are decent

and there is a short bit of 'donk at the end 

http://coolestradio.com/wordpess/2009/05/09/hideous-radio-42-bits-and-pieces/


----------



## themonkeyman (May 10, 2009)

Here is my May 2009 mix for your audible pleasure.

Click here to download: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?izg5menmiym

Tracklist:

01. Andre Winter - Karma (Ideal Audio)
02. Andre Kronert - Salzwasserliebe (Ostwind Records)
03. Michel Cleis & Salvatore Freda - Sassicaia (cadenza)
04. James Talk - The Beginning (Gorge Remix) (Noir Music)
05. Sebastien Leger - Bambou (Azuli)
06. Simi - Undernaples (SCI+TEC Digital Audio)
07. Chus & Carlos Manaca & Pablo Ceballos - The Strong Rhythm (D-Unity 4 Am Mix) (Magma)
08. Milton Jackson - Never Be Wrong (dark Energy
09. Andre Lodemann - Where Are You Now (Best Works Recordings)
10. David Tort - Acid - Lost In Acid (Ausfahrt Mix) (Strictly Rhythm)
11. L.Kubic - Voyager (Buzzin' Fly Records)
12. Niki B, Christian Effe & DJ Chus - Hossa (Chris Soul Remix) (Netswork Records)
13. Anja Schneider & Lee Van Dowski - La Roulette (Mobilee Records)
14. Spektre - Cheyenne (Uto Karem Remix) (Blufin)
15. Uto Karem - Homebase (Agile Recordings)
16. Paul Ritch - Split The Line (Dubfire's mega remix) (Quartz Rec)

Thanks.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 11, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! New Magneze techno mix...tops mate  Had me bouncing good and proper on the way into work this morning


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## retribution (May 11, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Any chance this can be re-hosted as the page times out when I click on the link.  Please.



Glad you're enjoying my mixes, this link should work here.

I'm going to record another one this week, stay tuned!


----------



## Numbers (May 11, 2009)

retribution said:


> Glad you're enjoying my mixes, this link should work here.
> 
> I'm going to record another one this week, stay tuned!


Have listened to it now, d/loaded it when Addy posted the other link the other day, thanks tho'.

My speakers are loving this one  neighbour next to me with the kids is out so I can let them loose a bit (for a school night), but they're loving it.

Gonna give yours a spin next Magneze


----------



## Apathy (May 15, 2009)

*this has been up b4, a few years back*

uploaded this this again for someone, so here it is again....

http://www.zshare.net/audio/600496227d2a643b/


>eboman - eboman
>flava unit - roll with the flava
>bitch - that hip hop track
>kenny dope - supa
>jazzy jeff and the fresh prince - the magnificent
>myra barnes - the message from the soul sisters
>K.L.A.M. - dj talk
>k9 posse - ain't nuthin to it
>cash money - mighty hard rocker
>most wanted - calm down
>james brown - the payback norman cook mix
>lyn collins - think
>dynamix 2 - give the dj a break
>dj wildthing - genius @ work
>blapps posse - don't hold back
>saxon scoundrels - AMD beats
>the d.o.c. - portrait of a masterpiece
>big daddy kane - wrath of kane
>think tank - hack#1
>major force - return of the original artform
>dj mink - can u relate?
>mad racket - Donndadda
>eric b & rakim - juice


----------



## placid (May 15, 2009)

*TB or not TB*

Warning: contains acid

Direct link - here

Records

Buset - Footsteps (ADJD Remix) - Kanzuru
Jitterbug - No Pressure (DJ Qu Remix) - Uzuri
Age - Return To The Force - Force Inc
Jody "Fingers" Finch - Jack Your Big Booty (BHQ Acid Instrumental) - Let's Pet Puppies
Nick Solé - Lost and FOund - Mojuba
Anonym - Acid Huis - Sushitech
E.R.P. - Irma - Frantic FLowers
Larry heard - Inside Your Mind (This House Is Home) - Alleviated
Kevin Over - Surge - Fortek
Schatrax - #5 - Shatrax
Roberto Rodriguez - The Days We Lost - Frisbee Tracks
E.S.O.M. - Air - Emphasis Recordings
Seldom Felt 3
DK7 - Slipstream - Output
Alexander Robotnick - Obsession (Andy Blake's Analogue Obsession) - Dissident
Quince - For My Mr (Sterac Remix) - Delsin
Hienostunut Sonni - No Body (Levon Vincent Remix) - Alexi Delano Limited
Burnski - Nosebonker - Dessous
Jens Lodén - First One (André Lodemann Remix) - Fine Art
Hienostunut Sonni - Sharped Dressed Acid Man (Remix) - Alexi Delano Limited
X2 - Photon - M>O>S Recordings
Cabin Fever - Acid Party - RKDS
Roman IV - Altes Testament - Playhouse
Analog~1 - Reduced - MCMLXV

As usual.. Done in one hit on 2 technics 1210's

Approx 280mb @ 320 kbps


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2009)

retribution said:


> Glad you're enjoying my mixes, this link should work here.
> 
> I'm going to record another one this week, stay tuned!


On that March Mellox Mix - it's a *great* mix, but the track(s) coming in at 44:30 is some of the finest sexiest proper dance with your missus, beautiful baseline, strut your stuff beats imo  some tracks like that just do it for me.

Like the Roy Davis Jr Gabriel Live track if anyone knows is. imo anyway.

Thanks.

e2a: Dunno if it's the drugs I've taken but god damn it, some of these god damn mixes are so god damn good.  ffs you lot.


----------



## retribution (May 17, 2009)

Haha, cheers  That's Groove Chronicles - Stonecold, seriously gorgeous tune innit? Someone told me it was seeing a repress but I've not seen it, you can get it digitally from boomkat and juno though - it's the flip to 'Myron'.


----------



## Anju (May 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Finaly got round to putting up a couple of mixes I did on a site for you to have a listen to.

One is a nice summery mix of old school and funky vocal house classics, and was the third mix I ever did. The other is a selection of house with a little bit of latin, funky, tech and electro stuff.  Both are about an hour long.   Hope some of you enjoy them.

Old School / Funky - http://www.zshare.net/audio/60190357dbe63fa7/

Space Rider (MJ Cole vocal mix) - Shaun Escoffery
Traveling (vocal mix) - HARRIS, Quentin feat CORDELL McCLARY
Hey Girl  (club mix) - EAR DIS
It's Alright [Original 12'' House Mix] - Paris Brightledge/Sterling Void
Big Fun [Original "Magic Juan" 12'' Mix] - Inner City
Break 4 Love [Original 'Vaughan Mason' 12'' Mix] - Raze
Follow Me  (club mix) - Aly Us
Stand Up (feat D'Layna - The Guitarness extended mix) - Nowak
Feel (vocal mix) - Trackheadz feat. Zaki
Days Like This (Spinna & Ticklah club mix) - Shaun Escoffery
Tears [Original 'Classic Vocal' 12'' Mix] - Frankie Knuckles/Satoshi Tomiie
Finally (original extended mix) - Kings of Tomorrow
The Whistler  (Jesse Rose remix) - Claude VonStroke

Latin2Electro - http://www.zshare.net/audio/601942533730c1a7/

Porto - Novo Ritmo Sensibile
Feliz - Adrian Ortiz
Mojito Song (Extended Radio Edit) - Robert Abigail
Colombian Carnival (Tim Sanchez like Colombia Remix) - DJ Chick
you and me - Billy Paul Williams
King Of My Castle (Original Radio Edit) - Wamdue Project
Get Get Down (Laidback Luke Remix) - Paul Johnson
Ole - John Revox
La Serenada (Original Sunset Mix) - Mike Candys & Thomas Buchwalder
Samba De Bochum (Original) - Swen Weber
Bassmann (Sweno N Redub) - Swen Weber
I Want You (Original Club Mix) - Martin Solveig
Are You Gonna Go My Way feat. Ian Dawn (PH Elektro Remix) - Kato


Anju


----------



## dlx1 (May 20, 2009)

placid - TB or not TB _not a question_


----------



## topaz (May 22, 2009)

here's a housey mix i knocked up for the mongolian thing..anybody into funky house then? 

Basement Jaxx – Good Luck (Tim Deluxe Mix)
Kelis – Milkshake
Nate James – The Message
Madonna – Hung Up
Therese – Time (Stonebridge Mix)
Frankie Goes To Hollywood – Two Tribes
Thomas Falke  - High Again
The Gorillaz – Dare
187 Lockdown – Gunman
ATFC & Seamus Haji – Freaky
Bakslash – Tainted Love
Wawa & Mad Mark – I’m In Love

http://www.sendspace.com/file/cm57qs


----------



## Apathy (May 22, 2009)

*classic house trax*

did this....

i think these tunes can put a smile on yer face

or if ur not into girlie vocal house it'll make yer face go all >>>>


http://www.zshare.net/audio/60332484760349b2/

Zhana - Sanctuary Of Love
Movin Dub - Rock The House
Black Riot - Just Make That Move
Sub Rosa - Ride The Wave
C Concept - Why Naked?
Indie - Appollonia
Ralphi Rosario - You Used To Hold Me
Patti Day - Right Before My Eyes
Inner City - Big Fun
Asmo - Jam The Dance
Corrina - Temptation
Ultraviolet - Kites
Shades Of Rhythm - Sweet Sensation
Bonesbreaks - Dreams On Plastic
My Friend Sam - It's My Pleasure
Sunscreem - Perfect Motion (boys own)
Roberta Flack - Uh-Uh Ooh-Ooh Look Out (Here It Comes)
FPI Project - Everybody (All Over The World)
Seduction - Your My One And Only
Nicole - Rock The House
Mr Lee - Get Busy
PKA - Temperature Rising
Hi-Liner - Loving You
Creative Thieves - Nasty Rhythm
Bizarre Inc - Raise Me
Q Words - That's The Choice


----------



## isitme (May 23, 2009)

This is a mad mix like I used to make a couple of years ago. Really quickly mixed jungle, DnB, hardcore, ska, just a bit of everything. Hopefully makes you want to jump about and hug people

Dre : Natural Born Killaz
Dark Justice : Make a Move
Altern8 : Frequency
Panjabi MC : Mundian to Back Ke (Bios Mix)
DEIBC : Planet Dust
Nicky Nutz feat Half Pint : Crazy
Leviticus : Burial
Aphrodite : Summer Breeze
Diamond Geezer : Sunday Observer Enforcement
Kid Hideous : Nicely
The House Crew : Superhero
Naked Slice : Magic Underground Express
Kwazar : Rada Puchazky
Devy B feat Voltio et Calderon : El Desorden
Acen : Close Your Eyes
Debaser feat Johnny Osbourne : Run up Your Mouth
Lukast : Schreuww
The Prodigy : Their Law
Ray Keith : Rudeboy
THC : Sunshine
Kid Hideous : Make Money
Roni Size : Snapshot
Guru : Cuz I'm Jazzy
Aphrodite vs Blackstreet : No Diggity
Naked Slice : 9mm
SL2 : Way in My Brain 2007
Kid Hideous vs Preecha : Trod Along
Super Chron Flight Bros : Open Doors

Download Here

or even better, stream it at www.coolestradio.com


----------



## retribution (May 26, 2009)

Another one representing the less-aggy side of dubstep. Moving away from the real chilled stuff, this is a bit more upbeat than my previous ones:

Jack of Dubs - Melodic and Percussive mix (43mins/192kbps/60mb)

*Tracklisting:*

Search & Destroy - 'Candyfloss' [Hotflush]
Shackleton - 'You Bring Me Down' (Peverelist rmx) [Skull Disco]
LD - 'Woodblock' [Hyperdub]
Conquest - 'Forever' [Dub Police]
Howie B vs Casino Royale - 'Royale Sound' (Ramadanman Redub) [Howie's]
Paleface ft. Kyla - 'Do You Mind' (LD rmx) [Northern Line]
Flying Lotus - 'Robertaflack' (Martyn's Heart Beat rmx) [Warp]
Brackles - 'LHC' [forthcoming Planet Mu]
Piddy Py - 'Giggle Riddim' [Dress 2 Sweat]
Benga & Skream - 'The Bug' [Big Apple]
D1 - 'Ongie Bongie' [Tempa]
Headhunter - 'Physics Impulse' [Tempa]
The Bug - 'Skeng' (Kode9 rmx) [Hyperdub]
Subeena - 'Circular' [Immigrant]
Silkie & Harry Craze - 'French Knickers' [Break the Habit]
Untold - 'Dante' [Hotflush]
FaltyDL - 'Anxiety' [forthcoming Planet Mu]

Comments greatly appreciated


----------



## tangerinedream (May 26, 2009)

*Density of Sound 30*

Density of Sound passes another milestone of broadcasting with its 30th show, featuring a truly international, genre spanning blend of delight and magic. Turkish psych rock, Brasilian dub, Canadian Folk and Scottish Hiphop are some of the treats on offer but as ever, we offer much more…
 Get the show downloaded now!




Left click to listen now, right click to download 

*Tracklistings*

Buguinha dub - Abres Caminhos
Double helix - The Macro Sale
Konscious - Spread Out
Hayvanlar Alemi - Biz Bir Aileyiz
Suhov - Beatdrug
The Wind Whistles - Making your own stuff
Dadub - Waitin in a bottle
Fosforo - Desconicido
Blackleg - Phobia
Duck - CF Underworld
Tapes - Ticker Tape
Comfort Fit - The Hunt
Winnie the Shit - Robot Masters

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress


----------



## May Kasahara (May 27, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> as part of my attempt to revive my blog after all this hospital crap, I've done a "this is what I've been listening to mix". As such, it's too eclectic to act as a proper mix  in the usual sense (although I guess the first half does hang together pretty well) but thought some of you might find it interesting anyway
> 
> http://speakerspushair.wordpress.com/2009/05/07/shitborg/



Loving your work sir, and the baby is enjoying it too  We're having a carpet party!


----------



## Liveist (May 27, 2009)

Rayda & Exit B2B

Rayda
01. Silent Servant - Violencia (Sandwell District)
02. Len Faki - My Black Sheep (Marcel Dettmann remix) (Figure 8)
03. Ferrer & Sydenham Inc. - Road To Calabar (Beats) (Ibadan)
04. Jitterbug - Speaker's Corner (Uzuri)
05. Stimming - One Weekend (Diynamic)
06. Andomat 3000 presents Bernd Krull - Femina Mobilior Ventis (Microtonal)
07. Markus Fix - Idefix (Deep Vibes)
08. Vera & Frederico Molinari - It Ain't Music (Love Letters From Oslo)
Exit
09. False - Love Letters (Minus)
10. Hennon - Ear To Mouth (Herzblut Recordings)
11. Paul Ritch - Solarium (Original Mix) (Drumcode)
12. Minilogue - Arb Almub Almoh (Original Mix) (Mothership)
13. Loco Dice - Pimp Jackson Is Talkin' Now!!! (Luci Gets Loco Remix By Luciano) (Desolat)
14. Pig & Dan - Costa Rica (Pickadoll)
15. Uppfade - Wet Call (Dublin Xpress Recordings)
Rayda
16. Nu - Razones (White)
17. Prompt - Ghetto (Original Mix) (7Noise)
18. Werner Niedermeier - Can't You See (Supplement Facts)
19. Minilogue - Mr Mustafa A (Minlogue)
20. Omar S - For Us All (FXHE)
21. La Pena - Tool 3 (La Pena)
22. Rossella - Seven (Cyclical Tracks)
Exit
23. Stimming - Una Pena (Original Mix) (Diynamic Music)
24. Oliver Huntemann - Rikarda (Original Mix) (Ideal Audio)
25. Kiko & Trinity Parker - Beauty And The Beats (Definitive Recordings)
26. Umek - Sourcewave (Original Mix) (Sixteenofive)
27. Paul Ritch - Sombrero (Original Mix) (Drumcode)
28. Oliver Huntemann - Paris (Confused Recordings)
29. Radio Slave - Grindhouse (Dubfire Terror Planet Remix) (Rekids)

Download and stream (320):
http://soundcloud.com/exit/rayda-and-exit-b2b

Direct Download (192):
http://postbocks.com/audio/download/5317/Rayda+%26+Exit+B2B.mp3
Direct Stream (192):
http://postbocks.com/uploads/rayda_exit_rayda_exit_b2b


----------



## placid (May 31, 2009)

What i had in mind when i came up with a title didnt really materialise in reality....was such a nice evening, didnt want to go down the industrial / electro route...   

some nice bits on there tho....

grab it from here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_TdbnaM.mp3

DHS - The Difference Between Noise And Music - Hangman
Ed Chamberlain - Fixxy Gneps - Baselogic
Simulant - Access Future Audio (Mix) - Scopex
Omar-s - U - Subgroundz Records, FXHE Records
Sunday Brunch - Midsummer Day - Svek
Anthony Nicholson - Dance Anthology Volume 1 - Peacefrog Records
Sunday Brunch - When It All Comes To This -Svek
?
Blaze - Time Marches on - Simplex
Scott Grooves - Adapt - Natural Midi
?
Casey Tucker - Terraform - Fine Balance
Mark Archer - Heifer Nation - DS 93
Roberto Bosco - The Way Is Always The Same - Be As One Imprint
X - SolaRA - M>O>S Recordings
Taho - Energy Fields (Shed's Ride Disturbance Mix) - Delsin
E.S.O.M. - Blue Pyramid
Levon Vincent - Invisible Bitchslap - Deconstruct Music
Nick Solé - Simple Things - Mojuba
Orlando B - Ebb & Flow - Finest Blend
Kit Clayton - Unreliable Networks - Cytrax
Orlando B - Childhood Memories - Finest Blend
EZE OZO - Let The Bass Kick - Beatfreak Music
Reel 2 Reel - Back to Attack ep 1

Recordede  as usual, in one hit on 2 1210's  @320 kbps - 273mb


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2009)

*Journey to work #1*

*Journey to work #1*

35 mins ~ 50MB 

*Tracklist*
1. Unison - it's not fair
2. Aems - shadows v0.5
3. Renegade Genius - Let Me Hear You Scream
4. Dave Skywalker - Big Bang
5. suspicious stench - ghost town
6. Dekoy - Klaxon Party
7. House Hunter (no other information)
8. Dj Owlz - Orgasism (work in progress)
9. La Roux - In For The Kill - ( Skream LGR Extended bootleg mix)
10. House Hunter (looped - _I actualy loaded up the wrong file_ :-o )
11. The autobots vs screwface - Apocalypse - Tclub
12. Dj Fuzzbuzz - Beats & Stuff

http://www.sendspace.com/file/8q35gl


----------



## Lionman (Jun 3, 2009)

Alrighty then, I thought I'd throw my latest effort out for public consumption. It's kind of Disco but not in the camp sense (mostly), it's more that chuggy stuff that I think some people call Nu Disco? Anyhoo... here's a track list, hope you enjoy.

Prince - I wanna be your lover (Edit by Bambi & Afro Jackson)
Double - Woman of the world (Pilooski edit)
Holy Ghost! - Hold on (Mock & Toof remix)
Gary Davies - The professor's here (Greg Wilson remix)
Popular People's Front - Keep doin' your dance
Cosmic Force - Trinidad bump
Archie Bell - Any time is right (DJ Apt One edit)
Leo Zero - Church love
Chilly - For your love/For your suite (Lionman's does it count as an edit? edit)

http://soundcloud.com/lionman

It's just under an hour & downloadable as a 320. Any feedback would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## ringo (Jun 3, 2009)

Ringo & Mr Swing Easy session

Cry Tough


----------



## moody (Jun 5, 2009)

Here is an effort I put together last year, I don't  unfortunately know any of the track titles, but it's a kind of ride starting from deep dubby house all the way to full on disjointed wonky techno. I wanted it to be fluid, greasy and fast paced and it's exactly that.

In the style of Steve Bug, Richie Hawtin, Ricardo Villabos but not as minimal as the last two names there.

All the tracked have been chopped up and re-spliced to add to the fluidity of the mix, see what you think....

www.waxdj.com/djs/2255


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 6, 2009)

Not mine, a friend of friend did this to promote some street parties this weekend. The only reason I post it here is cos it's fucking awesome, dont let the first track in Danish put you off. It this is against protocol because I didn't do it myself I will remove this.

http://www.cphdistortion.dk/files/Distortion-Mix-by-Tomboy.mp3


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2009)

*Journey To Work #2*

56 minutes ~ 76MB

*Tracklist*
1. RememberRave - Make a Move
2. Jayou - Rinse out
3. Resurection - Prodigy Dancers
4. Cyspin - C'Mon
5. Aems- Hixxy Stomp
6. Eddie Voyager - Let the Bass Kick
7. Richie K - Your Affraid
8. Stu J - Last Reminder of Hell
9. Orestis - The Force
10. Dj Phase - SadDay
11. Chainsaw Charlie - EchoVirus
12. Renegade Genius - Tiger Claw
13. Darkus n Tension - The Night Away
14. Dj Dossa - Broken Remedy
15. Darkus n Tension - The Night Away (looped sample)
16. Richie K - Riddick

http://www.sendspace.com/file/i5kcxt

...again mixed without headphones and pished!

Just listened back, and I'm digging it! 

Feedback appreciated


----------



## shellsuit (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello there, I'm new to this site.   I thought I'd post a techno, a house and a dub/dancehall mix I did earlier this year.  All fairly shabby technically but I'm still learning.  Anyway I hope you like the songs at least. 

http://soundcloud.com/brite_future/hard-and-deep-mix

tracklisting;

01. Maurizio - Ploy (Strategic Mix)
02. Insync & Mysteron - Dissolve
03. Convextion - Miranda
04. Scan 7 - Dark Territory
05. Plastikman - Plasticine
06. Rebel Alliance - Untitled
07. Bango - Wave the Rave Goodbye
08. Shiver - Illogical
09. Model 500 - Starlight (Soultek's Falling Stars Mix)
10. BFC - Chicken Noodle Soup
11. Dark Energy - Black Strategy
12. Steve Bicknell - Why? + For Whom? (Surgeon Definition)
13. Mike Dearborn - Birds on E (Edge of Motion Remix)
14. X-103 - 10,000 Chariots
15. The Plan - Red Shift
16. Planetary Assault Systems - The Return
17. Octave One - Meridian
18. Los Hermanos - Queztal
19. Sterac - Asphyx

http://soundcloud.com/brite_future/house-mix

tracklisting;

01. FRS – Theme From FRS
02. Black Traxx – Pursuit
03. Bobby Konders – Version
04. Kerri Chandler – Track 1
05. Joe Lewis – Life Immoreal
06. DJ Skull – The Kissing Game
07. Roy Davis Jr. – I’m Hungry
08. E-Dancer – World Of Deep
09. Ghetto Brothers – Ghetto Disco
10. K.A.O.S. – Just Not Satisfied (Ozone Break Mix)
11. Soulfingerz – I’m Here For You
12. Agent X – On A Journey 

http://www.divshare.com/download/6278499-b10

tracklisting;

Ini Kamoze – Stepper Version
Rhythm & Sound – No Partial
John Holt – Ghetto Queen
Mad Professor – The Ionization of Dub
Selah Collins – Pick a Sound (Version)
Michael Prophet – Boom Him Up
Jah Shaka – See Me Dub
Cocoa Tea – Sonia
Horace Ferguson – Sensi Addict
Gregory Isaacs – Report To Me
Conroy Smith – Uptown Girl
Winston Reedy – Baby Love
Garnett Silk & Tony Rebel – Broken Heart (Version)
Al Campbell – Dance Hall Style
Starkey Banton – Dub Him High
Normaa – Give Thanks To Be Part


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 8, 2009)

*Density of Sound 31*

*Density of Sound 31*

 Density of Sound is in globe trotting genre busting form as we bring you a really eclectic bag of dubstepping, wierd chanting, loop making, psychedelic guitar playing fonky bledy music!!! All for free and all with a cold!

 Enjoy x




Right click to download, left click to listen now 


Volfoniq feat Solo Banton: Love not Money
Emperor Norton’s Stationary Marching Band - those grimy little Stars
Anagramm: Margeurite En Larmes
Hurtdeer: Gnomon
Afreekanxpress.. ex RMX: fbs fonky bledy style
Hayvnlar Alemi - Guve Diskosu
Robot Koch: 101
Sounds of Tarab: Daka Kozi Manowe
Araya - Indigo Shoots
Dadub - e-motion
Magic Carpathians - 4 Nytuan
The Underscore Orchestra: Cocek
Trypta: Mr Robot


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok my first one ever so be kind. Had no preview on tracks so fucked up a couple of times was for a mates birthday.


I woke up today - Port O' Brien
let's get fucked up - cramps
straight to hell - clash
kingstonlogic - terry lynn
Space Invaders smoke grass - I-F
get innocuous - lcd soundsystem
bag it -peaches
join in the chant - nitzer ebb
touched by the hand of god - new order
good morning, how are you, shut up - ivor cutler
snooker loopy - chas and dave
fuck the police - n.w.a
fuck them all  - dwarves
the fuck shop - 2 live crew
does this mean you're moving on - toxic airborne event
i wanna be your dog - stooges
whatever i like - bashy
54-46 was my number - toots and maytals
call on me - mix
we are the teenagers - the teenagers
rock el casbah - rachid taha
lighter - mickey finn

http://www.zshare.net/audio/61319525ec86451d/


----------



## ringo (Jun 17, 2009)

90 minutes of roots, digital dancehall and UK Dubwise with Mr Swing Easy on the mic

Here



dennis bovell - TNRT
gideon jah rubaal - love rasta
freddie mcgergor - rastaman camp
dennis brown - children of israel
johnny clarke - every knee shall bow
gregory isaacs - rasta business
sammy levi - come off the road
rebel princess, cocoa tea and shabba ranks - just be good to me
papa san - dancehall good to we
papa levi - bonnie and clyde
half pint - mr landlord
derrick irie - cry fi di gold
barrington Levy & beenie man - murderation
dawn penn - no no no
Mr Swing Easy selection
king general - broke again
jah shaka - revelation 18
far east - jah guide
disciples - the rush
universal love - sufferation


----------



## Cloud (Jun 19, 2009)

Um proper amateur entry by me...

Just summer house... June 2009

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2009-06-17T05_18_49-07_00


----------



## extra dry (Jun 23, 2009)

placid said:


> What i had in mind when i came up with a title didnt really materialise in reality....was such a nice evening, didnt want to go down the industrial / electro route...
> 
> some nice bits on there tho....
> 
> ...


----------



## Schmeegal (Jun 26, 2009)

A selection of tunage for those that are interested.

Stakker -Time Already - June 2009


----------



## Schmeegal (Jun 26, 2009)

Schmeegal said:


> A selection of tunage for those that are interested.
> 
> Stakker -Time Already - June 2009



1.	Sequencer – Lifelike
2.	Arena - Mark Knight and Funkagenda, Paul Thomas
3.	Airwalk – Henrik B
4.	Soultech – Simon & Shaker
5.	Lipstick – Who’s Who?
6.	Chakalaka – Oliver Bodzin
7.	Pyramid - John Dählback
8.	Deeprush – Jan van Lier
9.	Sundwave - Ragdoll
10.	Coconut Blues – Gabriel Ananda
11.	Slices of Life – Dan Drastic
12.	Blanc de Blancs – Pierce & Perl
13.	Boogie Nights - Tomcraft
14.	Lila – Rodriguez Jr
15.	Pay for Me – Daniel Steinberg
16.	Balaton - Pryda
17.	Regret  – Moussa Clarke
18.	Nomad - Butch
19.	Split – Paul Ritch
20.	I Feel Speed – Dubfire
21.	Tribar – House Less
22.	Laktos – Sebastian Ingrosso
23.	Light through the Veins – Jon Hopkins


----------



## blamblam (Jun 27, 2009)

Here is our Mixtape from April:






La Grève Générale - tea party mixtape

El-P – Fantastic damage
MIA – Pull up the people
The Knife – We share our mother’s health
Missy Elliott – Work it
Daft Punk – Steam machine
Snoop Dogg – Drop it like it’s hot
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers – Free fallin
The Cure – Close to me
Cool Kids – Gold and pager
Dead Prez – Hip-hop
Tepr – Creve, Salope
Newcleus – Auto-Man
Blackalicious – Sky is falling
DJ DLG – Paramount (Rogerseventytwo remix)
Sidechains – Real
Midfield General – Disco sirens (Boy 8-bit remix)
Bodyrox – Yeah
Justin Timberlake – My love
Stars – The beginning after the end
Soulwax – NY excuse (DFA remix)
Daft Punk – Voyager (Boris Dlugosh remix)
Tag Team – Whoomp! There it is
Late of the Pier – Focker (Boys Noize rework)
Surkin – Next of kin
Daft Punk – Oh Yeah
Alan Braxe – Addicted
Ghosts on Tape – Chrome Dog
Three 6 Mafia – Stay fly
DJ Mehdi – Pocket Piano (Joakim Remix)
Dead Prez – Bigger than hip-hop
Wes Fif ft. BOB – Haterz
Nirvana – Lithium
MIA – XR2
MGMT – Kids
Lady Sovereign – Love me or hate me
Digitalism – Idealism (A-Trak remix)
The Count & Sinden – Hardcore Girls (Don Rimini Remix)
Nightcrawlers – Push the feeling
The Death Set – Negative Thinking (Treasure Fingers Remix)
Bun B ft Ying Yang Twins – Git it
2Pac ft Dr Dre – California Love
Blue Boy – Remember me
Ol’ Dirty Bastard – Got your money
CSS – Music is my hot hot sex (Kill the Noise remix)
Sébastien Tellier – La ritournelle
Lil’ Flip – What it do
TLC – Creep
Micachu – Curly Teeth
Charles Hamilton – Two Left Feet
Dangermouse and Jemini – Ghetto pop life
Porcupine Tree – Piano lesson
Ghosts on Tape – Ice blood
Ciara ft Missy Elliott – 1, 2 step
Modeselektor – The Rapanthem
The Unicorns – I was born
Shazam – Pool Party (Rogerseventytwo remix)
La Grève Générale – White tea
Massive Attack – Machine Gun
Ghislain Poirier – Conflicts
Errors – Terror Tricks
Ghislain Poirier – Close the news
TV on the Radio – Family Tree
Pnau – Baby (Breakbot remix)
Lloyd ft Lil Wayne – Girls around the World
Clipse – Trill
R Kelly – I’m a flirt
Chromatics – In the City
Cool Kids – I’m Mikey
50 Cent – I get money
Cassie – Is it you
Royksopp – Happy up here (Boys Noize remix)
The Maccabees – No kind words
Yung LA – Ain’t I
B.O.B. – Double Bubble
Radiohead – Street Spirit (fade out)
The Faint – Fulcrum and Lever
Freak You – From Nowhere (Worship remix)
New Order – True Faith

http://www.mediafire.com/?0n0q3degahj
http://www.zshare.net/audio/5826698998b335d9/


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jun 27, 2009)

Cheers Icepick downloading now


----------



## blamblam (Jun 27, 2009)

P. S. people can add us on Facebook here:
http://www.facebook.com/lagrevegenerale


----------



## isitme (Jul 1, 2009)

For this Hideous Radio I decided to do a more techno-y sort of mix. Starts of mellow, gets a bit more rowdy, then chugs along into dubstep and breaks. I tried to keep it summery and happy but you know that I always have a bit of dark breakiness in everything i do….

enjoy

Alex Gopher - The Child
Vintage Scooter Tech - Pseudambilicalreportingconsequences
Leftfield - Release the Dubs
Metaphi - Dubtek Doctrine
Morten Valence - Chandelier
Micro Titanic - Large Hadron Collider
???? - ??????????
Csychouts Ghost - Buddah Step
Sausage Creature - Dave My Mind is Going
2562 - Morvern Dub
TechnomitPaul - My Soul for 2
Csychouts Ghost - Iron King
Komonazmuk and Gatekeeper - Cheeky Herbert
?????? - Santur Clause

http://coolestradio.com/wordpess/2009/06/30/hideous-radio-46-techno-techno-techno/


----------



## Liveist (Jul 1, 2009)

H.E.L.P. M.E.

Fairmont - Center Of Gravity (Border Community)
Fairmont - I Need Medicine (Pan/Tone's Jake Touched My Bum Mix) (Border Community)
Gui Boratto - Take My Breath Away (Original Mix) (Kompakt)
Kill Your TV - Monster Dreams (Original Mix) (Lo Kiks Records)
Sami Wentz - Kulbutoke (Original Mix) (Piso Records)
Numbers - River (Lo Kiks Records)
Umek - Suitably Devastating (Original Mix) (Jericho Records)
Nathan Fake - Basic Mountain (Border Community)
Edit-Select - Bauer (Original Mix) (Ostgut)
Vogue - Hunt (Lo Kiks Records)
Alecs Marta - I Believe In You (Alex Bau Remix) (V-Label)
Alex Smoke - Meany (Original Mix) (Soma)
Andre Kraml - Safari (James Holden Remix) (Crosstown Rebels)
Madonna - Get Together (James Holden Remix) (Warner Brothers)

http://soundcloud.com/exit/h-e-l-p-m-e-m-i-x


----------



## ringo (Jul 1, 2009)

Studio 1 Special. 

1.5 Hours of prime Coxsone productions:

Studio 1

All on 7", 10" and 12":

heptones - party time
heptones - why must i
don-a v - no man is an island
ernest ranglin - surfin
madlads - losing you
silvertones - smile
silvertones - make a joyful noise
cornell campbell - what kind of world
delroy wilson - trying to conquer me
anthony rocky ellis - i am the ruler
sound dimension - more scorcha
sound dimension - the answer
sound dimension - heavy rock
tyrone evans - how sweet it is
horace andy - see a mans face
bob andy - unchained
horace andy - skylarkin
prince jazzbo - crabwalking
lennie hibbert - more creation
ken boothe - train is coming
ken boothe - you're no good
johnny osbourne - truths and rights
al campbell - take a ride
sugar minott - give me jah jah
zoot simms - african
defenders - our rights
abyssinians - declaration of rights
liberation group - namibia
cornell campbell - natty don't go


----------



## magneze (Jul 1, 2009)

I dug out an old Hard House/Hard Trance mix of tunes from 2002 and older. I did this in Jan '03. 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/98z7hp


----------



## Lionman (Jul 3, 2009)

icepick said:


> Here is our Mixtape from April:
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0n0q3degahj
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/5826698998b335d9/




Looks like I'm the 1000th download. Do I get a prize?


----------



## isitme (Jul 6, 2009)

You didn't think I wasn't going to do a jungle mix this summer?
You didn't think I wouldn't rinse out some Michale Jackson?

Maybe you did, but i have done a mix of jungle and I have rinsed some MJ in there

hope you like it

Macka - Ready or Not
Chazy - 3 little Birds (Sean Paul vs bob Marley)
Diamond Geezer - Behave Yourself
Clashplate - Deadly Mashup Anthem
Dijeow ft Korby - Without U
SE - Spliff Dub
Testmaster - What a Wicked Style
Major Lazer - Hold the Line (DJ C Remix)
DJ Jahsta - Hot Hot Hot
Nicknutz - Skamen
JBostron - Healing the Nation
Coco Tea - Big Man nah Cry
Debaser - Run Up Your Mouth
DJ Vlad Cheiss - 8bit Reggae
DJ C - Billy Jungle
Green Bull - B Bull Mix
Michael Jackson - Black or White
Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal
Jackson5 - ABC



download here


----------



## Wintermute (Jul 6, 2009)

isitme said:


> download here



That link doesn't seem to work. It says something about no hotlinking.


----------



## isitme (Jul 6, 2009)

www.coolestradio.com/radioshows/hideousradiofortyseven.mp3


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> *Density of Sound 31*
> 
> Density of Sound is in globe trotting genre busting form as we bring you a really eclectic bag of dubstepping, wierd chanting, loop making, psychedelic guitar playing fonky bledy music!!! All for free and all with a cold!
> 
> ...



Great show this month - thanks as ever 

Also that Coxsone special looks special! Cant wait to check it...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2009)

Brushing off some personal favourites from the golden days - broke a sweat let me tell you! well out of practice!

*Flashattack: Back to 91*
1/ Joy in the Jungle - V4 Visions (1991)
2/ Whos the Badman - Dee Patten (1991)
3/ Close Encounters - Bassix (1991)
4/ Spliffhead - Ragga Twins (1991)
5/ Do it now - Urban Shakedown (1991)
6/ coming on strong - Rythmn Section (1991)
7/ o si nene - Nicolette (1991)
8. im for real - nightmares on wax (1991)
9/ hoovers & spraycans - mark one (chocky!) (1991)
10/ energy flash - joey beltram (1991)
11/ see you next tuesday - redemption (1991)
12/ take me away - true faith & final cut (1991)
13/ green man - shut up & dance (1991)
14/ senses - destroyer (1991)
15/ vamp - outlander (1991)
16/ chime - orbital (1990)
17/ artifax - stasis (****)

*DOWNLOAD LINK* <<<<XXXX>>>>






*Flashattack: 92-93-94*
1/  Ephemerol - Tic Tac Toe (1992)
2/ The Horn Track - Egyptian Empire (1992)
3/ Anthema - Nebulla II (1992)
4/ Killamuffin - Rufige Kru (1992)
5/ Devotion (1992)
6/ Krisp Biscuit - Rufige Kru (1992)
7/ Dreamfinder - Soundcorp (1992)
8/ Alright - (1992)
9/ Believe - Goldie (1992)
10/ Journey from the Light - 4 Hero (1993)
11/ Jungle - Smith Inc (1993)
12/ African Chant - DJ Ron (1994)
13/ Slave - DJ Buz (1994)
14/ Darkage - DJ SOlo (1994)
15/ Warrior Charge - DJ Buz (1994)
16/ Burning - Krust (1994)
17/ Parazone - Lemon D (1993)
18/ Jah No Yah Big - Dillinja (1994)
19/ Palamino - Simon Bline Smith (1994)
20/ Work The Box - Potential Bad Boy (1993)
21/ Crackman The Return- Rrrrron (1993) 

*DOWNLOAD LINK* <<<<<XXXX>>>>>​


----------



## ringo (Jul 9, 2009)

Cry Tough Selection

johnny osbourne - ice cream love
brigadier jerry - jamaica
frankie paul - get ready
anthony red rose - fraid a prison
computer pacman - bible fi dem
screechie dan - oh what a shame
barrington levy - money move
mighty diamonds - struggle
michael black - out of love
jah thomas - landlord
gregory isaacs - mister cop
gregory isaacs - black a kill black
dennis brown - no more will i roam
john steele - selassie on his white horse
chester coke - why can't you see?
righteous - no meat
bushman - fire pon a deadass
sizzla - free up di herbs
alberosie - international herb
invasion - luciano
carl meeks - haul and pull up selector
carl meeks - born and grown
robert lee - leader
delroy wilson - place called africa
delroy wilson - this life makes me wonder
don drummond - addis ababa
george dekker - foey man


----------



## placid (Jul 10, 2009)

*Placid - Chicago House @ NYC Downlow - Glastonbury 09*

Chicago House @ NYC Downlow  GLastonbury 2009

Unfortunately the original recording didn't come out so I redid it.

A few alterations from the original night due to being unable to remember past the 2nd record and thinking some records will go together better but you get the idea.

The mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_NYCdownlow.mp3

Bam Bam - Give it to me - Westbrook
Farley - Love Can't Turn Round - House
Hex Complexx - I Want You - Sunset Records
Maurice Joshua - The Other Side - Needle
Mix Masters - House Express - DJ INternational
DA Posse - In The Heat of The Night - Future
Shawn Shegog Featuring Barbara Shegog - Love Traxs - No Name
DA Rebels - It's Time To jack The House - Clubhouse
Pierre's Fantasy Club - I Can't Stop For You - Max
Steve Poindexter - Mainiac - Housetime
The Children - Freedom - Dj International
Ten City - That's the Way Love Is - Atlantic
James Jack Rabbit - Only Wanted To Be - White
The House Master Boyz And The Rude Boy Of House - House Nation - Dance Mania
Model 500 - No UFO's - Metroplex
Master C & J - In The City - State Street
Rocky Jones - Choice of a New Generation - DJ International
Adonis & The Endless Pokers - THe Poke - DJ International
Fast Eddie - My Melody - White
Marcus Mixx - I Wanna House - Missing
Laurent X - 12am - House Nation
Fingers Inc - Never No More Lonely - Jack Trax
DA Posse - It's My Life - Future
Scrappy - Freeze - Zap
Nouveaux Nation - Strip (Rock Yo Body) - SRO
KA Posse - Stick Music - Dj International
Jeanette Thomas - Shake Your Body - Chicago Connection

Done in one hit on 2 technics  Compressed @320kbps  approx 281 mb

Facebook for gig info and more mixes - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41658902688

Some vinyl for sale here http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?seller=placid


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 13, 2009)

*Density of Sound 32!*

Imagine a circus where the clowns exploded and the high wire was so elevated you needed a telescope? The podcast equivalent of what you just thought of is here now for your aural pleasure.
 Enjoy x





Left click to listen now, right click to download (or why not subscribe?) 



*Tracklist*
Coleco Music - Time Goes by so Quickly
Jesper Norda - Tomorrow you’ll be forgiven, but tonight you’ll have your teeth knocked out
Arrogalla feat. Ganga and Quilo - Mai Citiu
Culprate - Graverobber
Entertainment for the Braindead - It flew away
Veena Kinhal - Haratanya Sree
Postom - Koi Nobori
MobydicK & Plaistow (Mobystow) - Ma Clique et moi
Peterloo Massacre - Warmed Body
Billy Bao - This is a fucking Pop Song
OSR - Sleepless in London
Volfoniq meets Azzuro feat Stephanie Grisel - A Love Riddim
Paniq - Electronische Musik





http://densityofsound.com/wordpress


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jul 14, 2009)

ringo said:


> Studio 1 Special.
> 
> 1.5 Hours of prime Coxsone productions:
> 
> ...


Mmmm,not been around for a while,this shows what ive been missing,lovely selection as always Ringo,respect


----------



## al (Jul 14, 2009)

ok - I'm new to this but I hope this has worked, it's a party mix, starting with Cameo's "Word up" then going into some daft punk and various stuff from there....

http://beardslap.podOmatic.com/

please let me know if there are problems, I'm new to this podcasting business...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 18, 2009)

> A 72 minute ride through the world of Hindi Filmi music - taking in the tearing, the epic, the rootsy, the hilarious, the ludicrous, the beatufiul, and the sublime sounds of soundtracks from as far back as 1949 up to 1984.
> 
> A lot of the tunes have their corresponding film clips available on video sharing sites - well worth checking some out to get that extra dimension.
> 
> I got turned on to Filmi music by Killer B's Funky Bollywood Mix (which I've re-upped at the bottom of the page ) - hope this mix has the same effect. Im gonna do a pt.2 to this at some point in the future!







*MIKUS - FILMI SHIZZLE PT 1 *

(title - artist - film - year)

(DIALOGUE) Main Inpe Marta Hoon - Asha Bhosle & Mohd. Rafi - Teesri Manzil (OST) 1966
One Two Cha Cha Cha - Usha Uthup & Chorus - Shalimar (OST) - 1978
Cabaret Dance Music - Kalyanji Anandji - Dharmatma - 1975
Title Music - Rahul Dev Burman - Teesri Manzil (OST)- 1966
Theme Music (Sad) - Kalyanji Anandji - Dharmatma - 1975
Mera Naam Hai Shabnam - Asha Bhosle - Kati Patang (OST) - 1970
Aaj Na Chhodenge - Kishore Kumar & Lata Mangeshkar - Kati Patang (OST) - 1970
Tumse Achha Kaun Hai - Mohd. Rafi - Tumse Achha Kaun Hai (OST) - 1969
Dil Mila Le O Abdulla - Anuradha & Chandrani Mukherjee - Jaan-e-Bahaar (OST) - 1978

Apni Apni Biwi - Lata Mangeshkar - Do Raaste (OST) - 1970
Fashion Ki Diwani - Manna Dey - Adhikar E.P. (OST) - 1971
Hello Darling - Kishore Kumar & Asha Bhosle - Darling Darling (OST) - 1976
Kiss Kiss - Mohd. Rafi - Tumse Achha Kaun Hai (OST)- 1969

Ek Do Teen - Shamshad Begum - Awara (OST) - 1951
(PERSONAL FAV) Title Music - Awara (OST) - 1951
Do Dil Mile - Kishore Kumar, Asha Bhosle & Chorus - Honeymoon (OST)- 1972
Kamaal Hai - Kishore Kumar, Manna Dey, Anuradha & Chorus - Karz (OST) - 1980

(BRAAP!) Thoda Resham Lagta Hai - Lata Mangeshkar - Jyoti (OST) - 1981
Thoda Resham Lagta Hai Instrumental Music - Bappi Lahiri - Jyoti (OST) - 1981
Mera Pyar Bhi Tu Hai (Sad) - Mukesh & Suman Kalyanpur - Saathi (OST) - 1969
Mera Pyar Bhi Tu Hai (Happy) - Mukesh & Suman Kalyanpur - Saathi (OST) - 1969
Behroopiye Log Sare - Asha Bhosle -  Ek Khilari Bawan Patte -1972
Khayalon Men - Mohd. Rafi & Mehmood - Gumnaam (OST) - 1965
Jan Pahechan Ho - Mohd. Rafi - Gumnaam (OST) - 1965
Kaanp Rahi Main - Asha Bhosle - Joshila (OST) - 1973

Khaike Pan Banaras Wala - Kishore Kumar - Don (OST) - 1978
(PERSONAL FAV) Chor Lutera Daku - Geeta Dutt - Ustad - 1957
(DIALOGUE + TUNE) Ek Dafa Ek Jungle That - Kamal Haasan & Sridevi - Sadma (OST) - 1983
Chidiya Chon Chon - Kishore Kumar - Jyoti (OST) - 1981
O Balliye Balliye - Lata Mangeshkar & Usha Mangeshkar - Azad (OST) - 1955
She Ne Khela He Se - Mohd. Rafi & Chorus - Love Marriage (OST) - 1959
(SYNTH SEGUE)Yeh Ladka Hai Allah - Asha Bhosle & Mohd. Rafi - Hum Kisise Kum Naheen (OST) - 1977
Dance Dance - Salma Agha & Bappi Lahiri - Kasam Paida Karnewale Ki (OST) - 1984

(DIALOGUE) Aaj Ki Raat - Asha Bhosle - Anamika - 1973
Sona Roopa Layo Re - Asha Bhosle & Chorus - Joshila (OST) - 1973
Kuchh Bhi Kar Lo - Kishore Kumar & Lata Mangeshkar - Joshila (OST) - 1973
Yaadon Ki Baaraat (lata) - Lata Mangeshkar & Padmini Shivangi- Yaadon Ki Baaraat/Caravan - 1973
Jis Galimen Tera Ghar - Mukesh - Kati Patang (OST) - 1970
Chura Liya Hai Tumne - Asha Bhosle And Mohd. Rafi - Yaadon Ki Baaraat/Caravan - 1973
Mere Jeevan Saathi - Lata Mangeshkar - Saathi (OST) - 1969
(1949 ROOTS) Too Mera Chand - Suraiya & Shyam -  Dillagi - 1949

DOWNLOAD LINK: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IFWZON3D

*PLAYBACK (KILLER B's) FUNKY BOLLYWOOD MIX*
tracklist is:

Latta Mangeshkar – Othon Men Aisi Baat
Kishore Kumar – Rafta Rafta
Asha Bhosle – Too Yar Mera
Asha Bhosle - Sundar Hoob Aesi Main
Mohammed Rafi – Sundar Ho Aesi Main
Asha Bhosle, Mubarak Begum & Chorus – Jab Ishq Kahin Ho Jata Hai
Mohammed Rafi – Jaan Pahechan Ho
Asha Bhosle & Mahendra Kapoor – One Two Three Baby
Lata Mangeshkar, Asha Bhosle & Mahendra Kapoor – Pyar Zindagi Hai
Asha Bhosle – Yeh Mera Dil Yaar Ka Diwana
LINK: http://www.zshare.net/download/626905835456eacf/​


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2009)

> Part 2 of the Filmi Bonanza. What do you mean you didn't even like the first one?
> 
> Some random highlights: 'FreakOut Music', an instrumental about the dangers of Western debauchery,  the kick-ass 'Meri Bahenian', which sounds like its led by a Harlem marching band, 'Been Music', as deep as it gets, with a lo-fi ambience and spooky lead line Aphex Twin would be proud of, and finishing with some oldskool beautiful songs. Plus lots more shizzle besides. Runs just over 60mins.
> 
> The pic here is the song 'Yeh Dosti' from Sholay.








*MIKUS - FILMI SHIZZLE PT2*

Background Music 6 - Vijeta (OST) - 1982
[dialogue] My Name Is Anthony Gonsalves - Kishore Kumar - Amar, Akbar, Anthony (OST) - 1977
[laugh] Ye Dil Diwana Hai- Lata Mangeshkar & Mohd. Rafi - Ishq Par Zor Nahin (OST) - 1969
Yeh Dosti (Happy) - Kishore Kumar & Manna Dey - Sholay (OST) - 1975
[yodel] Chal Saathi Chal - Kishore Kumar & Chorus - Ishk Ishk Ishk (OST) - 1974
Meri Nazar Hai Tujhpe - Asha Bhosle - The Burning Train (OST) - 1979
Mittua - Lata Mangeshkar & Asha Bhosle - Shaan (OST) - 1980

Dil Chhina Chain Churaya - Asha Bhosle - Dhongee (OST) - 1975
Freak-Out Music - Usha Iyer - Purab Aur Pachhim (OST) - 1971
Na Na Na, Yeh Kya, Karne Lage Ho - Hemlata - Bombay 505 Miles (OST) - 1980
Are Kya Karoon Kya Karoon - Lata Mangeshkar - Bombay 505 Miles (OST) - 1980
Aa Dekhen Jara - Asha Bhosle, Kishore Kumar, R.D. Burman & Chorus - Rocky (OST) - 1980
Pyar Karnewale - Asha Bhosle - Shaan (OST) - 1980 
Kya Jane Yeh Duniya Kya Jane - Amit Kumar & Sulakshana Pandit - Toote Khilone (OST) - 1977
Khatouba - Asha Bhosle & Chorus - Alibaba Aur 40 Chor (OST)- 1980
(scary) Music - Alibaba Aur 40 Chor (OST)- 1980
Dialogue - Kalyanji Anandji - Purab Aur Pachhim (OST) - 1971

Holi Ke Din - Kishore Kumar & Lata Mangeshkar - Sholay (OST) - 1971
Taiyabali Pyar Ka Dushmun - Mohd. Rafi & Chorus - Amar, Akbar, Anthony (OST) - 1977
Meri Bahenian (Part II) - Kishore Kumar - Sachaa Jhutha (OST) - 1970
Ari Chhod De Patang - Lata Mangeshkar & Hemant Kumar - Nagin (OST) - 1956
O Zindagi Ke Denewale - Hemant Kumar & Chorus - Nagin (OST) - 1956
Been Music/Man Dole Mera Tan Dole - Ravi & Kalyanji - Nagin (OST) - 1956

Pal Do Pal Ka Saath Hamaara - Mohd. Rafi, Asha Bhosle & Chorus - The Burning Train (OST) - 1979
Palat Meri Jaan - Asha Bhosle - Aan Milo Sajna (OST) - 1970
Baje Payal Chhun Chhun - Lata Mangeshkar & Chorus - Chhalia (OST) - 1960
Rahi Chal Sambhal Sambhal Ke - Asha Bhosle - Detective (OST) - 1958
Kis Kamke Ye Math Mandir - Lata Mangeshkar - Nasbandi (OST) - 1977

DOWNLOAD LINKAGE: http://rapidshare.com/files/258335838/FILMI_SHIZZLE_PT_2.mp3​


----------



## placid (Jul 23, 2009)

*Deeper than Deep*

This is my interpretation of deep house. It no doubt will differ from yours, it certainly differs from the top 100 deep house downloads on beatport.

You can d/l it from here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_DeeperthanDeep.mp3

Made in one hit, on 2 x Technics 1210's 2 hrs @ 320 kbps - 280mb

Records used

Blue Daisy - The Fall - Black Acre
Beat Pharmacy - New Dawn - Deep Space Media
Vakula - Loop For My Friends (Lerosa's Unsavoury Mix) - Uzuri
Kandis - Claps - Karaoke Kalk
2loop - Deeper Shade of Blue - Altered Moods Recordings
Chymera - Wish (Will Saul & Tam Cooper Remix) - NRK Sound Division
Herbert - Oo Licky - Phono
Omar s - For Us All - FXHE
Levon Vincent - Invisible Bitchslap - Deconstruct Music
Tevo Howard - Everyday House Music - Beautiful Granville Records
Kevin Yost - Move Your Mind - Distance
Lovelight - Journey Rhythm Dub - Lightworker Music
Nick Solé - Lost And Found - Mojuba
Jared wilson - Bangkok Four Seasons Hotel (Osborne Remix) - Blank Artists
Rezkar Arabian Nights - Altered Moods
Orpheos - Love Was A Pitstop (Charles Webster Remix) - Thermometer
Vince Watson - Moments In Time - Ibadan
Kelvin K - G's Groove - Hudd Trax
Anton Zap - Alice Miracle - Uzuri
DJ Sprinkles - Deep Into The Bowel Of House - Mule Muziq
Beat Pharmacy - Drifter - Deep Space Media
Lovelight - Habitable Zone - Lightworker Music
Manuel Göttsching - Shuttlecock - MG Art
Bitstream - Double Density - Signal

Enjoy sensibly


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jul 24, 2009)

placid said:


> This is my interpretation of deep house. It no doubt will differ from yours, it certainly differs from the top 100 deep house downloads on beatport.
> 
> 
> *Enjoy sensibly*



you've succinctly explained there why me and deep house have never got along


----------



## placid (Jul 24, 2009)

ouchmonkey said:


> you've succinctly explained there why me and deep house have never got along



Sensible enjoyment would be hearing it on a big fcuk off rig to fully appreciate the subtleties.


----------



## rasrave (Jul 25, 2009)

Placid,
No big fuck off rig to be enjoyed here, but still lovely!
Thanks man
Live from the back porch.
Edited to add I expected something else but am only into the first 5 minutes and love it as someone who is a bit of an ambient/dub fan


----------



## placid (Jul 25, 2009)

thnks

p


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2009)

> Placid_DeeperthanDeep.mp3


 save as .. bound to be good Thansk


----------



## retribution (Jul 25, 2009)

Another one reppin the more mellow side of dubstep - but finishes with some jungle 

*Jack of Dubs - Deep/Mellow Mix #3* (44mins/192kbps/60mb)

*Tracklisting*
Sigha - 'Expansions' [Hotflush]
Pearson Sound - 'So Far Ago' [Soul Jazz]
Ramadanman - 'Revenue' [2nd Drop]
Coleco - 'Breathwork' [unreleased]
Vista - 'Guesswork' [Scruffy Hoodlum]
Pangaea - 'Memories' [White]
Jus Wan - 'QB-41' [Naked Lunch]
Spherix - 'Look Back' [Tube10]
Peverelist - 'The Grind' [Punchdrunk]
2562 - 'Enforcers' [Tectonic]
Monolake - 'Occam' [Imbalance]
Hatcha & Kromestar - '3000' [Aphex]
Sully - 'Phonebox' [Frijsfo Beats]
Sines - 'Love Becomes She' [Untitled!]
Submerse - 'Forgive Me' [Night Audio]
Fused Forces - 'What's Going Down' [Substance Abuse]
Unknown - 'Darkcore' [Hate]

Feel free to share if you enjoy


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 26, 2009)

[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Haven't posted a mix here for aaaages, haven't _done_ a new mix for almost as long. Did a guest mix for the excellent deeprhythms.com website, quite a few tracks from the recent Ron Trent album 'Dance Classics' and other assorted beats and pieces. 

http://www.deeprhythms.com/guest_mixes/33_binary_format_by_pinky_chuk... 
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]Deepness enough for everyone. 
 Fill ya boots. [/FONT][FONT=Courier, Monospaced]
 [/FONT]
[FONT=Courier, Monospaced]01. | 0:00:00 | Ron Trent - Welcome "1984" 
 02. | 0:05:59 | Mr. Done! - First Scene 
 03. | 0:11:17 | Trackmachine - The Revealing 
 04. | 0:15:34 | M Lito & Nestora - Flying Over (Original) 
 05. | 0:20:04 | Jenifa Mayanja - Watching (Minimally) 
 06. | 0:24:38 | Jenifa Mayanja - Watching (The Main Joint Mix) 
 07. | 0:27:53 | Alucidnation - Ambushed (94 Version) 
 08. | 0:31:47 | Miles - Perseverance 
 09. | 0:38:37 | Black Jazz Consortium - Message 
 10. | 0:39:54 | Izmo - Subconscious Journey 
 11. | 0:46:06 | Orion 70 - The Little King 
 12. | 0:50:48 | Miles - Karmic Tendencies 
 13. | 0:56:04 | Ron Trent - My Computer "1983" 
 14. | 1:00:17 | Izmo - Underground People 
 15. | 1:05:20 | Mawkish - No Shampoo (Parts 1 & 2) 
 16. | 1:13:31 | Ron Trent - The Pressure "1991" 
 17. | 1:20:19 | Black Jazz Consortium - More Love Please (Part 1) 
 18. | 1:25:36 | Aybee - Lil Green Men 
 19. | 1:30:04 | Aybee - Nigg#z And Space Machines 
 20. | 1:35:55 | Jenifa Mayanja - Sometimes I Feel 
 21. | 1:42:13 | Ron Trent - Meltdown "1977" 
 22. | 1:47:53 | John Daly - Atlantis (Deep Sea Dub)[/FONT]

PinkBlog - yes, _another_ music blog... just what the world needs...


----------



## placid (Jul 26, 2009)

Looking good PC.. on the dl


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 30, 2009)

click the pic for new mix details


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 31, 2009)

*Density of Sound 33* (click here for loads more shows) 

                               Boing!

 Like a Jack, pretty pissed off at being in a small box, this show jumps at you with a suddenness that is simultaneously surprising and life-affirming. Really, it does. It’s pretty much the usual mix of music, which means reggae, dub and dubstep, abstract hiphop, jazz blended with rap ambiance, stuff with guitars, singing, barking, and shouting in a globe trotting genre spanning hour and a bit of aural extravagence. x

*Tracklist 
*



Right click to download, left click to listen now…

AfreeKanXpress - Fashion
Heskin Radiophonic - Flotsam 
Useless Keys - White Noise 
Roots Ista Posse - A2 Croydon Yard Dub 
Voodoo Economics - meathook
Krill.minima - Leichtes Glimmen
Kingstux - Queen Clockx
Mobystow - Tarial
Juli the Jools - Polyushka Polye
2 Bone giants - Underneath the Pavement
Operarotas - We’ve grown used to the idea of Space
Sweet Jane - Where’s your Money Gone?
Black Era - The Gift (tongueless)
Pre - Lampion
Winnie the Shit - Awkward Silence
Crisis Dub - All About


----------



## speed-it-up (Jul 31, 2009)

Acidic House Mix. 320kbps, 127bpm

Some of my favourite acid tracks of the hour with a few jacking and electro bangers thrown in for variation.
Mixed using Vinyl and Traktor Scratch Pro
http://soundcloud.com/dj-ed-white/dj-ed-white-50-or-more

Tracklist::
PS Project - God's House - Robsoul
Dj Sneak = Bridging the Gap - Robsoul
Tommy Largo -Acid Track 2 - Guesthouse
D Ramirez - La Discoteka (Dub) Underwater
Johnny Fiasco - Hijacked - Control
Kink feat J.A.M.O.N - Dat Funk - Spatula City
Johnny Fiasco - My House - Control
Robert Armani -Circus Bells (Hardfloor Long Mix)
Chris Carrier - Still Waiting - Robsoul
Kink - Wet -Uniform
Burnski - Arsid - 2020 Vision
Leon Louder - Water Soluble - Baker Street
Dj Rush - Unsoaked Girl - Cosmic
Sawtooth Sucka - Radio Check - Dotbleep
Bryan Jones -Smokin' Dust- Control
Bryan Jones and Terry Mullan - Come On - Robsoul
Grant Nelson - Seasons of Jack (Bootleg)


----------



## Liveist (Aug 3, 2009)

We're Here To Welcome You

Goldfrapp - Happiness (Beyond The Wizards Sleeve Re-Animation Edit)
Delorean - Deli (Original mix)
Lindstrom and Solale - Baby I Can't Stop (Aeroplane Remix)
Goldfrapp - Ride A White Horse (Ewan Pearson Disco Odyssey Part 1)
Delorean - Seasun (John Talabot's Kids and Drums Remix)
Friendly Fires feat. Au Revoir Simone - Paris (Aeroplane Remix)
The Shortwave Set - Now Til 69 (Aeroplane Remix)
Doves - Jetstream (Sasha Remix)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/gy3ez4

40 mins


----------



## Apathy (Aug 6, 2009)

speed-it-up said:


> Acidic House Mix. 320kbps, 127bpm
> 
> Some of my favourite acid tracks of the hour with a few jacking and electro bangers thrown in for variation.
> Mixed using Vinyl and Traktor Scratch Pro
> ...



loved those funky 303 tunes on this mix


----------



## placid (Aug 7, 2009)

*Move to the Beat*

The longer you listen, the tougher it gets

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Move_to_the_Beat.mp3

Records

Sven Weisemann - Xine Zero - Wandering
Donnacha Costello - Pleite - Look Long
Scott Grooves - Adapt - Natural Midi
Patrice Scott - Excursions - Sistrum
Alex Smoke - Muckie Dunce - DS93
John Tejada - Fractals - Palette Recordings
UR - The Final Frontier - UR
Lory D - Disso Bass - Subdance Records
Newworldaquarium - Trespassers - Delsin
Loner 9 - Rosary - Minimalsoul
Redshape - Violet  Delsin
Tevo Howard - 60660 - Beautiful Granville Records
Claude VonStroke - Who's Afraid Of Detroit? (3 Channels Remix) - Dirty Bird
Chicago Skyway - Heavens - M>O>S Recordings
Orlando B - Childhood Memory - Finest Blend Recordings
Ideograma - Start Inspiration - Semanmtica
DJ Sprinkles - Grand Central, Pt. I - Mule Musiq
Bernard Badie - Move To The Beat - Mojuba
Anders Llar - ATT Leva Bland Manniskor - Forthcoming 030303 LP
Bernard Badie - Underlay - Mojuba
Ardisson - 5 MInutes to get Straight - Forthcoming 030303 LP
Richie Hawtin Remixes - Untitled - Bootsound America
Josh Wink - What Used To Be Called Used To Be - Ovum

Done in one hit on 2 1210's  approx 280 mb @ 320 kbps

Got tunes for sale here http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?seller=placid - updated in the last few days


----------



## butcher (Aug 9, 2009)

magneze said:


> I dug out an old Hard House/Hard Trance mix of tunes from 2002 and older. I did this in Jan '03.
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/98z7hp



Nice    I love the track about 01:26 in with the sample from Highlander, those hard hard house nights in Brixton were my fave raves


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Move to the Beat by placid 
17mins in so far liking the beats 

Edit: One of me fav tunes UR - The Final Frontier


----------



## Apathy (Aug 10, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Move to the Beat by placid
> 17mins in so far liking the beats
> 
> Edit: One of me fav tunes UR - The Final Frontier



one of mine too got lost to that once in a haze of drugs strobes and loads of dry ice smoke, was nice


----------



## magneze (Aug 11, 2009)

butcher said:


> Nice    I love the track about 01:26 in with the sample from Highlander, those hard hard house nights in Brixton were my fave raves


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 17, 2009)

I recorded a couple of sets the otherday for some girl so I figured I'd whack them on here:
http://rapidshare.com/files/267362861/Crouches_DNB_MiX.mp3

http://rapidshare.com/files/267371899/Crouches_oldskool_UKG_ukgmix.mp3

The first is newskool DNB!

The second is oldskool UKG!

will try and get a track-listing done sometime but its not something I'm looking forward to given the state of my vinyl collection! If anyone wants a track ID'd then just give me a shout with the track time!

if you guys like I'll stick some more on here in future!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2009)

WWWeed said:


> if you guys like I'll stick some more on here in future!



Yep yep - please keep them coming - ill stick on the radio too.


----------



## placid (Aug 21, 2009)

*uk acid mix*

Thought I'd throw together my favourite UK acid bits....I could do about 10 volumes of this...  in fact I might do.. anyway.. here's the first....

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/UKacid.mp3

Tracks

This Ain't Chicago - Ride the Rhythm - Phonogram
A Guy called Gerald - Rockin Ricki - BBC
Paul Rutherford - Get Real
M-D-EMM - London's Burning 1666 - Republic
The Ace Of Clubs - Rubber Chunks - Firstcask Records
Orbital - Fahrenheit 3D3 - FFRR
Trackman - Three - IDeal Trax
4-Play - Got to be Free - Dance Wax
808 State - Flow Coma - Creed
Wicky Wacky - Let's Get Down - EMI
Coda - The Acid Test - Peacefrog
Orbital - Chime - Oh Zone
Street Level Funk - Show Me What You Got - Warriors Dance
Jeuce - Zoooommm - Blue Chip
Humanoid - Cry Baby - Westside
Jorge Zamacona - Pineapple Flip - Combust
Garden of Eden - Serpent in the Garden - White
The Moody Boyz - Acid Heaven - white
Nebula - Nebula 1 - G-Zone
Baby Ford - Ooochy Koochy - Rhythm King
2-B-3 & Tony Johnson - Peace - Translantic

Done on 2 x 1200's - 1hr30ish @ 320kbps - 220mb

Vinyl for sale - http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?seller=placid

Facebook Group for mixes and info - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41658902688


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 21, 2009)

OO, that looks wikkid. Damn shame I'm at work!

BTW, that Move to the Beat mix was awesome stuff...


----------



## themonkeyman (Aug 21, 2009)

bloody hell Placid you have been busy, getting them all, like the sound of the deep one though


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 21, 2009)

> UKacid.mp3


.


----------



## Apathy (Aug 21, 2009)

UKacid.mp3 

That looks rite up my street, a few on there i didnt even realise were made in UK like StreetLevelFunk... and even tho ur mix is chocablock, i can definatly think of a few UK tunes missing..... so im already looking forwards to part 2


----------



## ringo (Aug 21, 2009)

A few favourites in a lovers style then a tribute to Jah Shaka - steppers and rough dub, all 7" and 12".

Roots

joe higgs -burning fire
i'm lost without you - dennis brown
silly games- janet kay
give me the vives - horace martin
south africa - mikey mystic
dub fashion - roots radics
pop no style - linval thompson
jericho - enos & the diamonds
jah fire will be burning - hugh mundell
su-su-pan rasta - dolphin morris
from creation - don carlos
run come rally - vivian jackson & the prophets
tale of two cities - carlton livingstone
sons of slaves - junior delgado
vision of jah - stephen wright
give thanks and praise - tena stelin


----------



## kaza (Aug 25, 2009)

May as well put up my Soundcloud. Will try and get more mixes and tracks up soon...

http://www.soundcloud.com/kazakore


----------



## xes (Aug 27, 2009)

placid said:


> I could do about 10 volumes of this...  in fact I might do..


 You know it makes sense


----------



## ringo (Sep 1, 2009)

Roots and rock steady with guest selectors Denyse and Teardrop Tim. Some lovely Studio 1 tracks on there.

Cry Tough


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2009)

kaza said:


> May as well put up my Soundcloud. Will try and get more mixes and tracks up soon...
> 
> http://www.soundcloud.com/kazakore



really into the double trouble mix - not usually my thing, but this is doing it for me at the moment 

UK ACid - 2-B-3 & Tony Johnson - Peace - Translantic <<how good is that! raving vibes mmm     Garden of Eden one of my all time favs - looking forward to the next 9 volumes


----------



## Apathy (Sep 2, 2009)

Fookin quality mix Placid x1000000



placid said:


> Jeuce - Zoooommm - Blue Chip



^^ isnt this 'Panic - voices of energy'!??


----------



## placid (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats where Voices of Energy sampled it from...  that and lil louis - why d'y u fall.


----------



## placid (Sep 4, 2009)

following on from my UK acid mix, here's one of my fav UK Techno.. mostly from 89- 91 but with a fe newwer bits.. again could do quite a few volumes to fill some glaring omissions but I only had 2 hours.. 

Enjoy 

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_UKTechno.mp3 

Records 

Bizarre Inc - Movement of Sound - BLue Chip 
Random Factor - In Visible Light - 20:20 
Stasis - Point of No Return - B12 
Global COmmunication - 7:39 - Dedicated 
Hi Ryze - Ride the Rhythm - Brainiak 
AFX - En Trance TO Exit - Mighty Force 
DJ Mink - Hey Hey Can you Relate - Warp 
C & M Connection - Another Night - Blue Chip 
As One - Amalia - A.R.T 
Claro Intelecto - Lacan - Modern Love 
A Guy Called Gerald - Valentines Theme - White 
Black Dog Productions - Black Dog Productions Ep - Rising High 
Epoch 90 - VLSI Heaven - Oh Zone 
Gak - Gak 4 - Warp 
Nexus 21 - Self Hypnosis - Network 
Nuron / Fugue - Likemind 02 - Likemind 
The Black Dog - Ambience with Teeth - Black Dog 
Planetary Assault Systems - Sleeping Sin Seemless - Peacefrog 
Schatrax - Mispent Years - Schatrax 
Forgemasters - Track With No Name - Warp 
Polygon Window - Polygon Window - Warp 
Kirk Degiorgio - Mass - A.R.T 
In Sync - Storm - Irdial 
The Black Dog - Aural Wallpaper - General Productions 

Done on one hit 2 x 1210's 320kbps spprox 275MB


----------



## ska invita (Sep 4, 2009)

placid said:


> following on from my UK acid mix, here's one of my fav UK Techno..


no rest for the wicked eh? sterling work. I fear for your floorboards with that record collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



--------
Anyhow, here's one from me:





A DnB mix from 2001 - a good time for the scene I think - a variety of formulas around, and lots of creativity in all of them.

* Too Much War   *
Junior Reed - One Blood 
Digital - Deadline
Dillinja - Why?
Digital - Fix-up
Twisted Individual - Disfunktional
Reinforced White
Twisted Individual - Scurvey
Reinforced White
Capone - 2 Da 1
Roni Size  - Lucky Pressure Remix
Total Science - Breakfast Club 
Marcus Intalex - My Soul
Total Science - It's Not Over 
A Sides - Spread Love
Marcus Intalex - Be Sincere Remix
J Majik - Spaced Invader

Linky link link​


----------



## rasrave (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice , Ska.
Not been around decent sounds like this for a while...foot tapping as we speak


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2009)

90 minutes of dub from my radio show on Wednesday:

Cry Tough

jah dub - wild bunch
determination skank - tommy mccook
king mix - king tubby
promised land dub - aswad
effort in dub - black disciples
round 1 - scientist
round 2 - prince jammys
dematerialse - scientist
seconds away - scientist
the voodoo curse - scientist
sound system dub - dub doctor
my father dub - rick wayne
auxumite - inner sanctuary dub stars
curse the wicked dub - king shiloh
bangladesh version - ackboo
jah messenger dub - pirka
righteousness - sir larsie i
12 in dub - keety roots
african blood - keety roots
storm is coming - junior delgado
razor blade dub - observer
gate of dub - mighty diamonds
lion galore - fleva style


----------



## jeff_leigh (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers Ringo


----------



## Cloud (Sep 12, 2009)

Only messed up a ittle you might not notice lol

my latest purchases in deep house

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/player/web/2009-09-12T10_37_52-07_00


----------



## Anju (Sep 14, 2009)

An hour of Minimal/Tech stuff with lots of nice basslines and dubby noises.

http://www.zshare.net/audio/63385131e5de01fe/

These are the tracks

Noir_-_All_About_House_Music_(Funkagenda's_Night_At_The_Fac_mix)
FISCHER,_Christian_-_Kolibri_(Alex_Young_dub_remix)
Noir_-_Ragnarok_(Beatport_edit)
Oliver_Dahl_-_Rien_(Noir_Dark_Star_edit)
Dave_Robertson_-_Cutting_Down
Ramon Tapia_Mi_Esposa_Original_Mix
Swen-Weber-bassmann-sweno-n-redub
Solo_Congaloid_Original_Mix
Zombie Disco Squad_The_Dance_Original_Mix
Richard_Dinsdale_-_Up_&_Down_(original_club_mix
Basti_Grub_-_El_Gitarro_(MIn_remix)
Style_of_Eye_The_Big_Kazoriginal_Mix
Ward21-_Dubby_Man


Anju


----------



## teqniq (Sep 14, 2009)

This is nothing to do with me. Oldskool rave with a newstyle twist.... maybe

I hope some of you enjoy:-

http://www.mediafire.com/?2tz2vmnwyyo

E2A dj random

from dirty knees, cardiff


----------



## cozmikbrew (Sep 15, 2009)

ringo said:


> 90 minutes of dub from my radio show on Wednesday:
> 
> Cy Tough
> 
> ...


Loving this Ringo,nice to hear a strictly dub set


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2009)

Can I say thanks to...

Liveist - HELPME fucking rocks, especially the track with the dude saying 'Machete'...as does all the other Rayda/Exit stuff
placid - kwality mixes as ever
Ed White - for the $50 mix


----------



## top_biller (Sep 16, 2009)

First mix in ages I've posted up here.

Some disco, acid, italo house business

http://soundcloud.com/top_biller/never-dug-disco 

1.	The Revenge – Night Flight 		
2.	Silver City – Dubby
3.	Atmosfear 91 – Dancing In Outer Space
4.	Horse Meat Disco – Don’t Go In The Bushes
5.	Swing City DJ Tool
6.	Popular Peoples Front – Dirty
7.	Shit Robot – Simple Things (Todd Terje Remix)
8.	Pete Herbert – Yo Drums (Ajello Remix)
9.	Still Going – Spaghetti Circus
10.	Downtown Party Network – Heart Break Dancing
11.	TBD – What Is This?


----------



## WWWeed (Sep 16, 2009)

hmm this threads make me feel like I'm slacking.

Gonna hopefully go get some new tunes on Friday and record a new one!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 16, 2009)

top_biller said:


> First mix in ages I've posted up here.
> 
> Some disco, acid, italo house business
> 
> ...





Cloud said:


> Only messed up a ittle you might not notice lol
> 
> my latest purchases in deep house
> 
> http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/player/web/2009-09-12T10_37_52-07_00


Anyway to download either of these? or do you have to play them on the page?


----------



## themonkeyman (Sep 19, 2009)

*September 2009 Promo Mix*

Hi,

Here is my new September Promo Mix. Hope you like it.  If you have any feedback please let me know:

Link:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4fz5jy31zqm

Tracklist:

01 Sebastian Davidson - Kwango (54 Music)
02 Motor City Drum Ensemble - Raw Cuts #6 (Faces Records)
03 Sebastian Davidson Sunday Morning (Seva K Remix) (Night Drive Music)
04 The Mountain People - Mountain008.2* (Mountain People)
05 Dirty Culture - No Matter How (karol xvii & mb valence remix) (Loco Records)
06 Erik Faust - Sections (I Records)
07 Matthias Vogt - My Enchanted Basement (Fresh Meat)
08 Soul Minority - Sinking Feeling (Noir Music)
09 Rodriguez Jr. - Kids Of Hula (Leena Music)
10 Michel Cleis - La Mezcla (Strictly Rhythm)
11 Matthias Vogt - Roofs (Fresh Meat)
12 Kevin Yost - Know Your Jaazz (I Records)
13 Arnaud Le Texier And V-Sexion - Funk Some Thoughts (Remix By Lemos) (Safari Electronique)
14 Luv Lux - Waterpark (KiNK Daylight Dub) (Kolour Recordings Digital)
15 Dosem - Beach Kisses (Joris Voorn Green Mix) (Green)


----------



## kage (Sep 20, 2009)

Aided by Johnnie Walker and a touch of mandy

Couple of techno-y ones

First one, bit lighter, slightly minimal:

Lighter

Christian Smith & John Selway -Mistral (Anton Pieete Remix)
Dominik Eulberg - Kriechender Gunsel (Ajuga Reptans)
Fabrizio Maurizi - Daddy Diego
Jerome Sydenham - My Pet Gorilla
Edit Select - Aurian
Anton Pieete and Delete - Minuten
Marco Carola - Bloody Cash
Stimming - The Anger
Ascion - Kick On Alexi Delano And Tony Rohr Remix
Tiger Stripes - Hooked (Original Mix)
Len Faki - Mekong Delta (Adam Beyer Remix)
Robert Babicz - Dark Flower (Joris Voorn Magnolia Mix)

2nd one: Filth, proper fucking techno 

Filth

scuba - Ruptured (surgeon remix)
Monolake - Alaska
Unknown Artist - My Gatex Phone Is Dead
Phase - Morodem (Ben Sims Remix - Version 2)
Adam Beyer - Ignition Key (Speedy J Remix)
Gaiser - Scatter
Louderbach - Shine(JPLS hard mix)
Planetary assaults systems - X Speaks to X
Homodiskotekus - Sarah Goldfarb
Laurent Garnier - Panoramix


Recorded on Traktor with a Kaoss pad (vinyl timecodes)

Enjoy


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 21, 2009)

> Filth


 _playing now ta_


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 21, 2009)

Liking the look of filth...this thread's really annoying when you're at work


----------



## ska invita (Sep 21, 2009)

Two hours of back-to-back vocal DnB tracks.  Some say there's no room for vocals in DnB - hopefully this mix proves otherwise. Some of the tracks have original vocals, whilst others are sample based, either way, where possible I've tried to credit the original vocalist. If anyone can fill the gaps Id appreciate it.

*The Message Is... A DnB Vox Special*

1. Truly - Peshay feat. Kym Mazelle
2. Love Thing - Marcus Intalex feat. Rochelle Fleming 
3. Share the Blame - J Majik feat. Kathy Brown
4. The End - Special Forces feat. Robert Owens 
5. Silently Bad Minded - Roni Size feat. Constantine Weir
6. Share the Fall (Rider's jeep mix) - Reprazent feat. Onallee
7. I Told You How to Rock - Dillinja feat. MC Fats
8. You're Mine - Potential Badboy feat. Yush
9. Up All Night - John B (unknown vocal)
10. Love & Hapiness - MIST (unknown vocal)
11. Rinse Out - DJ Hype feat. Ganja Max
12. It's Alright, I Feel it (Roni Size remix) - Nu Yorican Soul feat. Jocelyn Brown
13. Obession - Future Cut feat. Jenna G
14. Vintage - Influx Datum (unknown vocal)
15. Hide U - Kosheen feat. Sian Evans
16. A Better Place (MIST remix) - 4 Hero & Goldie (unknown vocal)
17. Love is Not a Game - J Majik feat. Kathy Brown
18. 9 by 9 (MIST remix) - 4 Hero feat. Imani Uzuri
19. Midnight (MIST remix) - Future Cut feat. Jenna G
20. Drop it Down - Calibre feat. Singing Fats
21. Spread Love (Nutone remix) - Black Sun feat. Donald Pikney
22. Spiritual Thing - MIST & Calibre feat. Eddie Amador
23. My Dreams (searching dub) - London Elektricity feat. Robert Owens
24. Everything Has Changed - DJ Red feat. Robert Owens
25. Wishing Well (Danny Byrd remix) - London Elektricity (unknown vocal)
26. Alright - Influx Datum (unknown vocal)
27. Love the One Your With - Supply and Demand (unknown vocal)
28. Finally AKA Love Story (Layo and Bushwacka remix) - Kings Of Tomorrow feat. Julie McKnight

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2009/09/message-is-dnb-vox-special.html​


----------



## top_biller (Sep 23, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Anyway to download either of these? or do you have to play them on the page?



You have to join Soundcloud I think then click "other options" above the track to get the download button. Joining only takes a minute.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 23, 2009)

@ ska invita: I''m really liking this vocal D&B mix. Ta.


----------



## Cosmo Kramer (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's one I made earlier.

This mix is mostly late 90's house(not commercial stuff). The first 4 tunes are from the last few years then it's in to the 90's stuff. Really nice .

Masters At Work, Freeform 5 , Roy Davis Junior , Ce Ce Peniston, Spiritcatcher etc etc.

Hope you like. Mixed it all off vinyl too , I miss it.


1. Rock Solid All Stars - What God Has Chosen ( Acapella)
2. Dennis Ferrer - Church Lady
3. Rock Solid All Stars - What God Has Chosen
4. Spiritcatcher - Harmonize
5. Joe Montana - Classic EP
6. Masters At Work - Odyssey
7. Freeform 5 - Pipe Kids Shuffle
8. Rick Preston - Future Paradise
9. Buffalo Bunch - Buffalo Club
10. Funktion feat. Kenny T - Feels Good
11. Teddy G - Place Is Rockin
12. Another Level - I want You For Myself (Full Intention)
13. CE CE Peniston - Nobody Else
14. Pepper Mashay - Step In To My Life
15. Sunshine Future - Sunshine Future
16. Can 7 - Found A Cure
17. BLC - Disco Juice
18. Kenny Blade - Tom's Diner
19. Bilbo Baggins & Feelgood Factor - C'mon and work it
20. Lady Plus feat. Discotexx - Got To Love Somebody
21. Sam Mollison - Always On my Mind
22. Roy Davis JR - Michael
23. The Disco Kings - Happy Endings

Just under 2 hours, 158 MB , 192 kbps.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8WVOO2JD


----------



## ringo (Sep 24, 2009)

Roots, 80's dancehall and a short tribute to the might Gussie Clarke's Music Works productions.

cry tough

All 7" and 12". Shabba!

guns in the ghetto - hot shot all stars
moment in space - wayne smith
whos gonna get caught - vivian jones
philistines on the land - jnr murvin
slave drivers -wailers
ring my bell - blood sisters
hard road to travel - jimmy cliff
innocent blood - culture
uganda style - ranking devon
cant satify her - i wayne
living in love - i wayne
mother in law - nicodeemus
haul and pull up selector - carl meeks
joy ride - derrick parker
senci addict - horace furguson
walk and skank - jah screechy
rumours - gregory isaacs
telephone love - j c lodge
mind yu dis rude boy - gregory isaacs
mr lover man - shabba ranks
pirates anthem - home t, shabba ranks, cocoa tea
yu not ready for this yet - girl tanya stephens
wayne wonder - bashment girl


----------



## cozmikbrew (Sep 25, 2009)

ringo said:


> Roots, 80's dancehall and a short tribute to the might Gussie Clarke's Music Works productions.
> 
> cry tough
> 
> ...


nice one Ringojust done a mix for a mate with 6 of these tracks on itgreat minds an all that


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2009)

teqniq said:


> @ ska invita: I''m really liking this vocal D&B mix. Ta.


im glad.

Posting up my comrades mix here - top notch stuff from netlabel Planet Terror 






*Jack Orion - Equinox Mix*
Planet Terror co-founder mashes up hip hop, IDM, dubstep and a sprinkle of breakcore. More Planet Terror mixes to come...

Robot Koch - Day Like This [Planet Terror Records]
AFTA-1 - Love Suite 2 (Sit Still) [Dub]
Diaclectic - Wakeupcall [Up My Alley]
Like Black Horses - Soundtrack [Planet Terror Records]
wAgAwAgA - Xanthan Gum Rot [Acroplane Recordings]
Kaman Leung - As Hope Fades [Z5 Records]
Titus 12 - To The Ancient [Dub]
Floating Points - K&G Beat [Planet Mu] 
B1t Crunch3r vs Killeralien vs Phonetic System vs Dubbwune - Mentalism [Dub]
Barker - Big Bad Bernie (M.I. Loki Remix) [Planet Terror Records]
Mistabishi - Printer Jam (Barbarix Remix) [Hospital Records]
Culprate - Primary Eroginist [Dub]

dl http://www.planetterrorrecords.com/​


----------



## Cloud (Sep 26, 2009)

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2009-09-25T18_39_54-07_00

*Scarpers*


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my new September Promo Mix. Hope you like it.  If you have any feedback please let me know:
> 
> ...



Really into this Lofty - nice 1


----------



## tendril (Oct 6, 2009)

a cheeky selection of ska and rocksteady:







Oh Yea - The Maytals
Day & Night - The Maytals
Pressure Drop - Toots & The Maytals
54-46 - Toots & The Maytals
Sabotage - Desmond Dekker
Tougher Than Tough - Derrick Morgan
Judge Dread - Prince Buster
Dreader Than Dread - Honey Boy Martin
007 - Desmond Dekker
Rudy, A Message To You - Dandy Livingstone
Rivers Of Babylon - Melodians
Israelites - Desmond Dekker & The Aces
Pharaoh House Crash - Prince Buster
Waitin For My Rude Girl - Prince Buster
Girl Why Don't You Answer - Prince Buster
Sweet & Dandy - The Maytals
Carry Go Bring Come - The Charms
Get Up Edina - Desmond Dekker
Hill & Gully - The Charms
Bonanza Ska - Carlos Malcolm & The Afro Caribs
Mule Train - Pablo Augustus
Train To Girlstown - Prince Buster
Stir The Pot - Prince Buster
Magic - Tommy McCook
Arte Bella - Ken Boothe & Strangler Cole
You're Wondering Now - Andy & Joey
I Want Justice - Delroy Wilson

All from vinyl so expect the odd authentic crackle


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 7, 2009)

tendril said:


> a cheeky selection of ska and rocksteady:
> 
> 
> Oh Yea - The Maytals
> ...



Cheers mate nice one


----------



## Liveist (Oct 7, 2009)

New Designer Drug

Steve Bug and Cle - Month of Sip (Original Mix) (Poker Flat Recordings )
Chelonis R. Jones - Pompadour (Dimitri Andreas Remix) (Systematic Recordings)
Ellen Allien - You Are (Original Mix) (Bpitch Control)
Lexy - The Last Days Of The Glow Worm (Original Mix) (Areal)
Greg Kobe - Art Illusion (Kiko's Sunset Hill Remix) (Definitive Recordings)
Kiko & Gino’s – Pink Loco (Uner Remix) (Eklektisch)
Levan and Eva Elekktra - Spilo (Andrea Bertolini Remix) (Piso Records)
Ellen Allien - Lover (Original Mix) (Bpitch Control)
King Roc - Beautiful But Weird (Sasse Remix) (Process Recordings)
Kiko - Black Dahlia (Original Mix) (Rekluse)
Xenia Beliayeva - Analog Effekt (Original Mix) (Systematic Recordings)
Xenia Beliayeva - Monolog Defekt (Original Mix) (Systematic Recordings)
Lexy - The Return Of the Skakavac (Original Mix) (Areal)
Miss Kittin - 1000 Dreams (Maxime Dangles Remix) (Nobody's Bizness)
Karo - Der Taucher (Levan and Eva Elekktra Remix) (Elite Records)
Fever Ray - Triangle Walks (Spektre Vocal Mix) (Rabid Records)

http://soundcloud.com/exit/new-designer-drug-mix


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 8, 2009)

*gets excited at thought of new Exit mix*

Mate, that 'Squeeky Bleepy' mix you put up fucking rocks...as does We're here to Welcome You...and You Look Different On the Phone (esp the tune with the sample of the NYC stripper/lapdancer)...do you and/or Rayda play out often? In London?


----------



## tendril (Oct 8, 2009)

jeff_leigh said:


> Cheers mate nice one



You're very welcome


----------



## ringo (Oct 8, 2009)

90 minutes of digital roots, mostly 80's and some choice new digital roots released in the last month or so. 7" and 12" all the way:

Cry Tough

revolution - dennis brown
just like river - mighty diamonds
beds too big - shiela hylton
no more walls - dennis brown
pure worries - dixie peach
slaughter - dixie peach
ghetto celebrity - gregory isaacs
aware of love - tinga stewart
rainbow country - dennis brown
limb by limb - cutty ranks
dancehall ram - shabba ranks
walk in peace - everton chambers
back with a blast - joey fever
king davids harp - itak shaggy tojo
battle of adwa - barry isaac
swell headed - barry isaacs
wicked men - fu steps
addis ababa - disciples
prayers - disciples
ism skism - ras seven
saturday night special - michael knight


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2009)

ringo said:


> 90 minutes of digital roots, mostly 80's and some choice new digital roots released in the last month or so. 7" and 12" all the way:
> 
> Cry Tough
> 
> ...


Cheers as ever ringo.

On a sidenote, where/when for your radio show?  if I may.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2009)

tendril said:


> a cheeky selection of ska and rocksteady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one Egg, love it.


----------



## tendril (Oct 8, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Nice one Egg, love it.



Thanx 


You and the mrs gonna come to this?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2009)

tendril said:


> Thanx
> 
> 
> You and the mrs gonna come to this?


Prob' not mate.. even missed the big day on Saturday  such is life these days. 

Need to ask you a favour h'actually so expect incoming sometime soon.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 8, 2009)

tendril said:


> a cheeky selection of ska and rocksteady:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is now getting the 2nd spin of the day with missus listening too.  

G.o.i.n.g.d.o.w.n.a.t.r.e.a.t.


----------



## ringo (Oct 9, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Cheers as ever ringo.
> 
> On a sidenote, where/when for your radio show?  if I may.



Thanks, I had trouble playing it, did it work OK for you?

Radio show is every other Wednesday, 6:30 - 8pm. Next one 21st October.

http://purple-radio.co.uk


----------



## Numbers (Oct 10, 2009)

Works fine through VLC.


----------



## topaz (Oct 11, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Two hours of back-to-back vocal DnB tracks.  Some say there's no room for vocals in DnB - hopefully this mix proves otherwise. Some of the tracks have original vocals, whilst others are sample based, either way, where possible I've tried to credit the original vocalist. If anyone can fill the gaps Id appreciate it.
> 
> *The Message Is... A DnB Vox Special*
> 
> ...



i'm liking this one too, ta


----------



## perplexis (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm, been out of the game for too long. Here's a mix I did yesterday to get myself back into it.
A sickening hodgepodge of Dubstep, Housecore, Jungle, Breakcore and Industrial.
It's not exactly subtle but it's what I needed 
Hopefully someone will enjoy it!

*No Time For Pity*

[00:00] 1) Breakage - Callahan
[01:47] 2) Dov - Earth Bleed [Single Cell Orchestra Remix]
[05:25] 3) Fever Ray - When I Grow Up [Scuba's High Up Remix]
[07:37] 4) TRG - Generation [Breakage RMX]
[10:15] 5) Burial - Fostercare
[13:48] 6) Mordant Music - The Tower (Compos Mentis)
[15:37] 7) Dub Terror - Technology
[17:59] 8) Zomby - Digital Fauna
[18:32] 9) Fukkk Offf - Love me Hate me Kiss me Kill me [SCNDL Remix]
[20:39] 10) Kid Cudi vs Housemeister - Day 'n' Night in the Vakuum [Mr Muntiplex's Fuck Kanye and All Who Work With Him version]
[24:17] 11) HATE (unknown artist) - Hello Darkness
[26:30] 12) Gunjack - Bruckshut's Revenge
[29:29] 13) The Squire of Gothos: Bounty Ice Cream
[30:39] 14) Flotek and Mario Kinle - Constant Violence
[34:26] 15) Drumsound and Bassline Smith - Mafia VIP
[36:56] 16) NSF - Big Time
[39:56] 17) Bazooka - Real Bad Man
[45:17] 18) Bad Ratio - Distort Dem
[49:05] 19) Orphx - Black Flag
[49:22] 20) Vladislav Delay - Tunnelvision


----------



## Liveist (Oct 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> *gets excited at thought of new Exit mix*
> 
> Mate, that 'Squeeky Bleepy' mix you put up fucking rocks...as does We're here to Welcome You...and You Look Different On the Phone (esp the tune with the sample of the NYC stripper/lapdancer)...do you and/or Rayda play out often? In London?



Thanks for the kind words, mate. Yeah, a lot of people seem to like that 'Squeeky' mix the most, I've probably had the most enthusiastic feedback with that one then any other. It was just mostly loads of tunes I really liked when I was back at uni, and yeah that Blacklight Sleaze tune is sick. You should give the original version a listen if you haven't heard it, it's just as great

Nah, me and Rayda just collabed over the net throwing the mix back and forth between each other. Would be good if we both did another like that or hooked up proper and record something in one shot, I'll have to mention it to him. No idea about Rayda but apart from the odd mate's house party I don't really play out

I've been told this mix isn't as harsh as the others so I hope you enjoy it, and thanks again


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 13, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Really into this Lofty - nice 1



thanks very much mate


----------



## kavenism (Oct 13, 2009)

perplexis said:


> Hmm, been out of the game for too long. Here's a mix I did yesterday to get myself back into it.
> A sickening hodgepodge of Dubstep, Housecore, Jungle, Breakcore and Industrial.
> It's not exactly subtle but it's what I needed
> Hopefully someone will enjoy it!
> ...



Ace mix, much respect for the Burial track, that whole comp from hyperdub is a revelation.


----------



## kavenism (Oct 13, 2009)

A pseudo-soundtrack mix patched together with some of my own production, field recording work: Absent Presence mix

http://soundcloud.com/xaventaner/completed-mix-mp3-version

Absent Presence
Soundtrack to an unmade film about Desire

1 - Laurence English - Oceanic Drift (Cajid Media)
Additional electronics and Field recordings by Xaven Taner
Female voice sample from INLAND EMPIRE (2006) by David Lynch
Initial field recordings by Xaven Taner on London Underground 2006

2 - Julien Neto - VI (Type records)

3 - Xaven Taner - Awaiting the rain
Field Recordings by Xaven Taner and Zuleika Testone in London 2007 and Avalon 2008

4 - Max Richter - Harmonium (Fat Cat records)

5 - Max Richter - Ionosphere (Fat Cat Records)
Additional field/Radio recordings and sampling by Xaven Taner London 2007 Synthesiser Xaven Taner

6 - Ulver - Somnam/Wild Cat (Jester Records)
Additional field recordings and samples Xaven Taner London South bank 2007
End dialogue from Last Year In Marienbad (1958)

7 - Dead Center - Weir (Type records)

8 - Behind a Closed Iron door
Wind chime and sampling Xaven Taner
Additional Field recordings Zuleika Testone Avalon 2008
Organ and French Dialogue from Last Year in Marienbad (1958)

9 - David Toop - Ill Faced Doll (Sub Rosa)

10 - Xaven Taner - Out Of Joint
Vinyl surface noise and sampling Xaven Taner
French Dialogue from Histoire De Marie et Julien (2003)
Piano loop from Fur Alina by Arvo Part (ECM)

11 - Svart Greiner - The Black Dress (Type records)
Additional samples and London Underground Field Recordings Xaven Taner

12 - Murcof - Cosmos 1 (Leaf Label)
Additional samples and Rain/London Underground recordings Xaven Taner
Female voices from Danses Organiques by Luc Ferrari (Elica)

13 - Max Richer - Time Passing (Fat Cat records)
Rain Field Recordings Xaven Taner

14 - The Present Not
Arvo Part - Alina/David Lynch & Angelo Badalamenti - Polish Night Music/Jimmy Scott - Sycamore Trees (ECM, Absurda, Warner)
Field recordings by Xaven Taner London/Paris 2006-2008
Additional Mixing of Material Xaven Taner May 2008


----------



## perplexis (Oct 13, 2009)

kavenism said:


> Ace mix, much respect for the Burial track, that whole comp from hyperdub is a revelation.



Cheers 
Glad to hear someone I don't actually know has enjoyed it! 
I was really impressed by the 5 years of Hyperdub comp. Much much better selection than I expected. I like nearly all the tracks, which is quite a feat.


----------



## placid (Oct 17, 2009)

*Drug Related Deepness*

Latest offering from myself.

Done in one hit, apologies for the jump in Wide awake.. but some things can't be helped

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_DRD.mp3

Records 

Nova Nova - DJGG - F Comm
Floating Points - Vacuum Boogie - Eglo
Mr & Mrs Dale - It's You - Bigshot
Newworldaquarium - The Force (Ame Remixes) - NWAQ / Delsin
Simulant - Musical Box - Scopex
Matthew Dear - Free To Ask - Get Physical
Kevin Over - Creep - Fortek
Steve Parker - Loaded (Damon Wild Acid Dub) - Sinewave
Solab - WIde Awake - Lifeworld
A Mountain Of One - Bones - AMO
Kirk Degiorgio - Traject - Abstract Forms
Random Unreleased Records - 4 - RUR
Jared Wilson - Drug Related Stories - 7777
The Lost Men - Pace of Mind - Drumpoet Community
Jimmy Edgar - Funktion - Items & Things
Geiom  - Bubbles - Berkane SOl
Solab - Wide Awake - Lifeworld
Nax_Acid & Giorgio Gigli - Synthetic Perception - Aconito Records
Jimmy Edgar - Young Thing - Items & Things
Jared Wilson - We Who Are - 7777
JT Donaldson - Read My Mind - Large
40 Thieves - Don't Turn It Off - Chinatown
Little Big Bee - Scuba - FLower

2 hours @ 320kbps - approx 270mb

A bit more technoey electroish, I have another mix on Toby Friths excellent bleep43 site here
http://www.bleep43.com/podcast/2009/10/15/podcast-151-placid.html

Facebook Page for mixes and info - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41658902688

Rekkids for sale - http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?seller=placid


----------



## braindancer (Oct 19, 2009)

kavenism said:


> A pseudo-soundtrack mix patched together with some of my own production, field recording work: Absent Presence mix



This looks bang up my street - having a listen now....


----------



## Digitalbil (Oct 20, 2009)

*Digital Bill-The Shocker Mix(Trance)*

Here is a new mix that I finished up recently… 
The Shocker Mix (Electro)
Download it at www.digitalbillmusic.com 
Tracklist
1. Rat Alert
2. Fantastic
3. Back In Time
4. Orange Bill
5. Drop Pounds
6. Sun Is Shining
7. Keep Control Plus
8. Sex On Fire
9. Besso De Amor
10. Another Place
11. All That Matters
12. Poker Face
13. Afterhours
14. Lets Fuck
15. Dancing Girl
16. Scooby Doo Theme
I am looking for people to help pass this mix out at parties… hit me up via email @ Digitalbil@gmail.com or go to my website and request a box of cds.
I have new remixes ready for you to check out as well on my myspace www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2009)

Digitalbil said:


> Here is a new mix that I finished up recently…
> The Shocker Mix (Electro)
> Download it at www.digitalbillmusic.com
> Tracklist
> ...



where are all the artists?


----------



## Digitalbil (Oct 20, 2009)

I was going to wait a few days and post up the artists after I get some feedback..


----------



## topaz (Oct 20, 2009)

latest one from me after a break from mixing...

*Topaz - Sorted Hurray* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live 2009-10-18 13:50:40 - (70.8 MB)

Description: back with an attitude!

*Load in player* | *Download* | *More Info*

Tracklist:
01 - shy fx & t power - everyday
02 - krak in dub - mas tempo
03 - subfocus - soundguy
04 - flexdc005 - any1? can't find it on rolldabeats
05 - krumble - ghost town
06 - visionary - one foot skankin
07 - candy - seven nation
08 - brooks brothers - dawn treader
09 - skeptic - tear (a sides vip)
10 - drumsound & bassline smith - booty call
11 - silent extent - falling down
12 - maldini & vegas feat. sylo - reanimator
13 - subsonic - communicate
14 - fresh - twister
15 - subfocus - join the dots
16 - fresh - capture the flag
17 - adam f - original jungle sound (switch rmx)


----------



## speed-it-up (Oct 22, 2009)

House Mix: 320kbps

Smooth Moves through the gears before moving into Deeper Territory.
74 mins. Mixed on Traktor Scratch Pro & vinyl, 2x1210s, Xone 32 with Korg Nano Kontrol

http://soundcloud.com/dj-ed-white/dj-ed-white-get-the-groove-back

Tracklist:

Souljay - Down At the Jazz Club - Flatpack Trax
Chemars - Remember the Old Ways- Dustpan
Troyden - I Remember- Growing Pains EP
Joss Moog - Drivin' On Up - Robsoul
DJ Sneak - It's Like That - HouseBeaters Vol 1
Scrubfish & Lawrence - People Like We - Guesthouse
Stacy Kidd - Get Busy - House 4 Life
Tommy Largo - Sample Basics - Control
Brian Heath - Guitar Hero - Alphabet
Delano Smith - Xscape - Undertones
Fred Everything feat Roy Davis Jr - On My Own (Giom) - The Lost Remixes
Chemars - Summer Breeze - Bump Acadamy
Joey Youngman - Family Buisness (Natural Rhythm Dub) - Blockhead
This Is Rhythm- Please Don't Call (Robert Earnshaw) - Duff Note
No Assembly Firm - Straight Hustling- Dotbleep
Biboulakis - The Lucky Two (Frankie J) - Greenskeepers
Block Committe - Its Got To Be (Latenight Society rerub) - Tango


----------



## ringo (Oct 22, 2009)

A little lovers rock tribute inspired by the sad loss of the late, great Louisa Mark. 

Included are a handful of JA tunes which came before and some of the "big people music" which followed on. Can't find my copy of Caught You In A Lie, will have to pick up another.

Lovers

first cut is the deepest- norma fraser - studio 1 7"
still in love with you boy - marcia aitken - joe gibbs 7"
breaking up - jayes - well charge 7"
pearl - enforcer - hitbound 7"
cheater - dennis brown - impact 7"
don't believe in him - gregory isaacs - silver camel 12"
walk away - marie Pierre - roots rockers LP
always together - jerry baxter & joy white - tribesman 12"
silly games - janet kay - arawak 12"
love the way it should be - al campbell - deb 12"
love is just around the corner - charisma - NK 12"
man in me - matumbi - matumbi 7"
chain gang - matumbi - matumbi 7"
hello there - louisa mark & zabandis - oak sound 12"
little girl - heptics - d-roy 12"
after tonight - brent dowe - arab 7"
can't let you go - bridie stewart - affection 7"
simply in love - carroll thompson - simply in love - santic 12"
ring my bell - blood sisters - ballistic 12"
dedicated to the one i love - phlyiss barnes - csa 12"
should i - caution/maxi priest - level vibes 12"
news for you - shalom - jet star 12"
i don't want to know - janet lee davis - peckings 7"
walk away from love - bitty mclean - peckings 7"


----------



## Numbers (Oct 25, 2009)

Lovely stuff ringo mate, missus and I have had it spinning today and it's going down a treat.


----------



## topaz (Oct 26, 2009)

old tunes revisitation:

*Topaz - Return2Autumn251009* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live 2009-10-25 14:08:29 - (59.6 MB)

Description: back with an attitude and a half!

*Load in player* | *Download* | *More Info*

Tracklist:
01 - sub focus - special place
02 - d kay & rawfull - be there for you
03 - origin unknown - truly one remix pt 2
04 - skyver & DJon - dusk
05 - john b  - blandwagon poos
06 - ak1200 - fake
07 - capone - what you sayin
08 - moving fusion - reality remix
09 - digital terrorists - these eyes
10 - the upbeats - fill me in
11 - shimon - hands up
12 - cyantific & logistics - flashback
13 - fresh - signal


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2009)

Numbers said:


> Lovely stuff ringo mate, missus and I have had it spinning today and it's going down a treat.



Cheers Numbers, a favourite with my missus too, I think she gets a bit bored of the doom and gloom Babylon destruction lyrics sometimes


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 27, 2009)

*Density of Sound 34*

                               After oh so long, we are back and in oh such good style. We’ve got a dubby flavour with some abstract breaks and poetry as well as a slice of the best wild guitar noise you could ever hope to hear this side of early Sonic Youth - that good. *Welcome back, we’ve missed you!* x




Right click to download, left click to listen now 

*Tracklist*
Volatil - The Shadow
Conelrad - Charger Paris Mirage
Orxata Sound System - Ausonia Guevara
Normaa - Bass Rebel Front
Raspian - Ride
Wheeler - Breeze Blow
Domein - Spotlight
Shlohmo - Ghosts pt 2
Anagramm - Now Then
Prince Kong - Stronger v2
Blaze Dem - Martial World
Tsunami Wazahari - Nippon Takeover
The Chasms - Raymond’s Index of Spirits


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2009)

ringo said:


> A little lovers rock tribute inspired by the sad loss of the late, great Louisa Mark.
> 
> Included are a handful of JA tunes which came before and some of the "big people music" which followed on. Can't find my copy of Caught You In A Lie, will have to pick up another.
> 
> ...



looks amazing  
but downloaded it twice now and it's not working


----------



## ringo (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup, I've just found that the type of mp3 my software saves it as only works on some players. 

I'll try and get something else and sort it.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 28, 2009)

topaz said:


> old tunes revisitation:
> 
> *Topaz - Return2Autumn251009* (live on dnbradio.com)
> 
> ...



Plenty of TUNES in there


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2009)

ringo said:


> Yup, I've just found that the type of mp3 my software saves it as only works on some players.
> 
> I'll try and get something else and sort it.



cheers ringo


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is the place that would appreciate such straight up contemporary house music, but here's a couple of mixes that I've done this year 

http://soundcloud.com/danw/dan-w-house-june-09
1. The Beat Broker - Warriors (in Space) (DW Intro edit)
2. Konrad Black - Coma Couch Surfing
3. 2000 and one - Wan Poku Moro
4. Ricardo Villalobos - Easy Lee (Cassy Lee mix)
5. Ricardo Villalobos - Easy Lee (Original mix)
6. Murk pres. Funky Green Dogs - Reach For Me (Paul Woolford's 11 Minutes of Dub)
7. Henrik Schwarz and Amampondo - I Exist Because of You (Dixon's Stripped Down Version)
8. Will Saul - Mbira (inc. sample of 'Streets' by St Lawrence)
9. The Detroit Experiment – Think Twice (Henrik Schwarz remix)
10. Etienne Jaumet - Repeat Again After Me (Ame remix) 
11. Mat Playford - Analogue Tear
12. The Coach House Rhythm Section - Timewarp
13. House Of House - Rushing To Paradise (Walkin' These Streets)

and 

http://soundcloud.com/danw/dan-w-house-october-09-320kbs
1 Ame - Setsa (with Grace Jones - Hurricane)
2 Cozzy D - Jaffa Jazz (Yakine remix)
3 Crazy P - Love on the Line (Unabombers Dub)
4 Mark Knight and Martijn Ten Velden - A New Reality (Warren Clarke Instrumental)
5 Kerri Chandler - Kong (Dj Gregory Edit)
6 Dennis Ferrer - Sinfonia Della Notte
7 River Ocean feat India - Love & Happiness (Michel Cleis Floreo remix)
8 Tiga - Beep Beep Beep (Loco Dice remix)
9 Chris Wood and Frank Leicher - Into the Jungle
10 Tres Demented - Demented (Or Just Crazy)
11 Style of Eye - Air Race (Worthys Mid Air Collision remix)
12 Ralph Falcon - Whateva (House mix)
13 Friendly fires - Jump in the pool (Wild Geese remix)


----------



## topaz (Oct 28, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Plenty of TUNES in there



t'was one of _those_ days when all i wanted to do was live in the past for a little!


----------



## Numbers (Oct 29, 2009)

ringo said:


> Yup, I've just found that the type of mp3 my software saves it as only works on some players.
> 
> I'll try and get something else and sort it.


VLC is your friend.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 29, 2009)

ringo said:


> Cheers Numbers, a favourite with my missus too, I think she gets a bit bored of the doom and gloom Babylon destruction lyrics sometimes


Nail + Head.  Me I'd be happy to swing my imaginery dreadlocks til the cows came home, but she gets a bit tetchy when the whole house is shuddering with baseline and I turn into RastafarIri..sh.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 29, 2009)

Digitalbil said:


> I was going to wait a few days and post up the artists after I get some feedback..



I'm guessing there is a lot of your own work on here.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2009)

Just rinsing some tunes out the DnB box. Starting off with some killer Detroit/Chicago inspired trax, before moving on into a few frontline bangers, touching some new skool junglism, then flashing back to 1996 to the classic Peshay rework of Bukem's Music, mixed right through with Digital's mighty Waterhouse Dub, before finishing off with some scorchers. Plenty of Sonic & Silver on this one, who can do no wrong by me.

*Rinse the Box*
1. Synthetic - Tony Coleman
2. Tronik House - Sonic & Silver
3. Promised Land - Alpha Omega
4. Red 7 - Marcus Intalex
5. Moving Thru Air - Optical Remix
6. Spacewalk - Bad Company
7. Rush Hour - Sonic & Silver Remix
8. Galloping Elephant - Twisted Individual
9. Hawaii Five O - G Dub
10. Hardcore Junglism - Total Science Remix
11. Back Off - Reinforced White Label
12. Waterhouse Dub - Digital
13. Music - Peshay Rework
14. Rocket Launcher - Sonic & Silver
15. The Odyssey - Simon Bassline Smith
16. Push the Pram - Sonic & Silver
17. Bell Tune - Dillinja 
18.  Vault - Pendulum 
DL: http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2009/09/rinse-box.html​


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Oct 29, 2009)

*starts download*


----------



## placid (Oct 30, 2009)

*Placid - An Electro Workout*

My current favorite electro.. All in one easy download.

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Electro_Workout.mp3

should be uploaded by about 12.30am  30/10/09

Enjoy

Elecktroids - Check Mate - Warp
Scape One - Shockwave Rider - Pnuma
Silicon Scally - Coasat 2 Coast - Satamile
Drexciya - Living On The Edge (inst) - Submerge
Gosub - Lost In Our Ways - Frustrated Funk
Simulant - Musical BOx - Scopex
ERP - VOx Automation - Frustrated Funk
Scape One - Mind Cage - Pnuma
Morphology - Dark Days Are Gone - Abstract Forms
Drexciya - DR Blowfins Experiment - UR
Simulant - Access Future Audio - Scopex
Sterac ectronics - Atlantis - Interpersonal XP
Simulant - New Machines - Scopex
Drexciya - Wavejumper - Submerge
E.R.P - Aurelia - Downlow
Morphology - Trioptimum - Abtract Forms
EDMX & Qwerty - Con Solid Ate - Breakin
Lory D - Bitter End 1 - Never Ending Trax
Simulant - Wav Form mix - Scopex
E.R.P - Sensory Process - Semantica
Voice Stealer - Evaluation - Subvert
Ochre - Petl - Baselogic
Ed Chamberlain - Synthia - Baselogic


As usual done in one hit - 2 x Technics 110 mins @320kbps - 265 mb

p


----------



## Edcase (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks to a sweet 17hr delay to my flight home from North America after my hols, I had time to stitch a mix together on Ableton, so thought I'd share it with you all:


Click Me To Download
















Click Me To Download


----------



## themonkeyman (Oct 30, 2009)

Edcase said:


> Thanks to a sweet 17hr delay to my flight home from North America after my hols, I had time to stitch a mix together on Ableton, so thought I'd share it with you all:
> 
> 
> Click Me To Download
> ...



loving the art work, very nice


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your friendly starker. bound to be a winner thanks


> Placid - An Electro Workout


----------



## topaz (Nov 2, 2009)

another one from me... bit more mellow this time 

*Topaz - NightsDrawingIn011109* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live 2009-11-01 13:09:37 - (52.2 MB)

Description: www.myspace.com/djtopaz
www.geniuskills.com

*Load in player* | *Download* | *More Info*

Tracklist:
01 - papua new guinea (remix) (PAPA001)
02 - stare - arvo lukk
03 - silver vs simian mobile disco - we are your friends
04 - solid state - just a vision (calibre rmx)
05 - ak1200 - juniors tune
06 - ed rush & optical - kerbkrawler
07 - rr40 - a2
08 - logistics - blackout
09 - breakage - who what where
10 - aquasky - give me life
11 - teebee - padawan
12 - pendulum - plasticworld


----------



## teqniq (Nov 3, 2009)

more stuff not by me:-


> daft punk
> 
> and um
> 
> la roux and stuff


 

The FLAPSANDWICH RE-RUBS VOL.1


----------



## nEptune (Nov 4, 2009)

topaz said:


> another one from me... bit more mellow this time
> 
> *Topaz - NightsDrawingIn011109* (live on dnbradio.com)
> 
> ...



What a great mix. I'm really enjoying this chilling out while the kids are at school 
Thank you.


----------



## Pieface (Nov 4, 2009)

*El Jefe Posting:*

new Oxycomedown mix. 

No real theme, just things I've been into while sitting at home waiting for the opiates to wear off. Although there are a few interconnected tracks (samples, covers etc)..
*
DUBVERSION PRESENTS*
Oxycomedown... 
... _Or Music For When The Opiates Start To Fade._

1. Max Richter – Vladimir’s Blues (Blue Notebooks)
2. PJ Harvey – The Garden (Is This Desire?)
3. Wild Beasts – We Still Got The Taste Dancing On Our Tongues (Two Dancers)
4. Glen Brown – Wicked Can’t Run This Dub (Termination Dub)
5. Saint Etienne – Carn’t Sleep (Foxbase Alpha)
6. Nurse With Wound – Spiral Theme (A Sucked Orange)
7. OOIOO – Be Sure To Loop (Feather Float)
8. Boredoms – 7 (Boriginal Mix) (Super Roots Seven)
9. The Mekons – Where Were You? (Heaven & Hell)
10. Igor Wakhevitch – Rituel De Guerre Des Esprits De La Terre (Unknown)
11. Can – Vitamin C (Ege Bam Yasi)
12. 24 Carat Black – 24 Carat Black Theme (Ghetto: Misfortune’s Wealth)
13. Mogwai – The Sun Smells Too Loud (The Hawk Is Howling)
14. Fuck Buttons – Mogwai Fear Satan (Mogwai / Fuck Buttons Tour 7”)
15. Coil – Further Back & Faster (Love’s Secret Domain)
16. Arthur Russell – Keeping Up (The World Of Arthur Russell)
17. Dead Man’s Bones – My Body’s A Zombie For You (Dead Man’s Bones EP)
18. Max Richter – Sarajevo (Memory House)
19. Sons Of The Pioneers – Happy Trails (Cool Water)


----------



## topaz (Nov 5, 2009)

nEptune said:


> What a great mix. I'm really enjoying this chilling out while the kids are at school
> Thank you.



i'm glad you like it, thanks for taking the time to say something too 

another resource for djs is here:  www.darkaudio.co.uk (free mix hosting and a well thought out site layout and execution)


----------



## nEptune (Nov 7, 2009)

Pieface said:


> new Oxycomedown mix.
> 
> No real theme, just things I've been into while sitting at home waiting for the opiates to wear off. Although there are a few interconnected tracks (samples, covers etc)..
> *
> ...



And I've played this one many times through now yet still can't understand why it works? Such an eclectic mix of tunes it's brilliant. Thank you also.
Do you have any more? Cheers


----------



## ska invita (Nov 7, 2009)

Ted Striker said:


> Not sure if this is the place that would appreciate such straight up contemporary house music, but here's a couple of mixes that I've done this year


Great work Ted - excellent mixes the pair of them - find a lot of new house a bit boring, but really digging these - come again! 


placid said:


> My current favorite electro.. All in one easy download.
> p


Loving this one too - fresh - havnt really heard (new) tunes like this before - thnx - got a real 'golden age' feel to it - class


----------



## El Jugador (Nov 7, 2009)

*Here's a mix I just recently made*

of tunes that I found while looking for something else.

70-odd minutes 67.6Mb

spicelab - tension
acfc - legione phoenix
amo, navas & bertolini - nervosio
miro pajic - wired worlds
toito - iomega
flinsch n nielson - effekthauser
bansi riktam - green space
rosselot - donde estuvee anoche
braincell - absorb
phil kieran - idiots game
mirabelli vs a liberatore - manipolations
uto karem - homebase
massimo coninotto - brown sugar
der dritte raum - plutonium
gui botatto - atol
billy dessandro - magenta milkshake
sascha krohn - clowns in my head
d lewis n emix - oslo
apendics shuffle - liquid info

Linky

- also here for a short while longer.


----------



## tendril (Nov 8, 2009)

A 2 1/2 hr mix of electro bassy breaks






Under the knife [388Meg 320kb/s] [rightclick and 'save as']

Tracklist

Skinnz - Corner
Vigi+Flip - Liberty
T Power feat. Blade - Dangerous (Digital Pimp mix)
Son Of The Electric Ghost - Rejected / Repossessed EP
The Disciple Grin - Odditease (Transformer Man mix)
The Disciple Grin - Complicate the sequence
Afrika Bambaata - Funky Heroes (Krafty Kutz Zulu Funk Mix)
Frq Nasty - Move Back - (Power's Social Muggers mix)
Breakneck - Chinese Burn
Rhythm Division - Chunk
Deep Impact - Future in Paradise
Evil Nine - Big Game Hunter
Mara - Heretic
Radioactive Man - Nightbus to nowhere
Search & Destroy - Secret weapon
Si Begg - My Style
Vigi+Flip - Freak Frquency
Chris Carter - Echo Babylon (Atomic Hooligan Mix)
Lerftfield - Afrika Shox (Jedis Elastic Bass Mix)
Parallell Sound feat. Sonja Van Linden - Machine Funk
Baobinga - Nukka
Dan F + Ricky Stone - One Country
Rag & Bone - More wanted
Tube Jerk- God damn fish for hauling bones
JDS vs Missy - Work That Punk
Meat Katie + Dylan Rhymes - Moist (Koma & Bones mix)
White Label- Work it out
L L Cagoul J - Hardcore B-Boy Shit
Dj Icey - Underground Styles
White Label - Candi Matters
30Hz - No Man's Land
Uptown Connection - System Senegal (Koma & Bones mix)
Koma & Bones - Dirty Fathom
Killer Elite - Tabloid
DJ Icey - Sinewave
Freq Nasty - SE15
Si Beg - Kebabs


----------



## gridban (Nov 10, 2009)

That is an epic tracklist!


----------



## Megaton (Nov 10, 2009)

Just a quick 1hr 15mins mix - for all you techstep fans, as well as a little jungle and a few deeper ones

TRACKLIST IN CHRONOLOGICAL ORDER:

SPECTRASOUL "Peninsula"
COMMIX "Talk To Frank" (BREAK REMIX)
DOSE "Thaw"
GRIDLOK & SILVER "Black Notes"
GRIDLOK & DOM & ROLAND "London's Burning"
PSIDREAM & PACIFIC "Tankers"
FRICTION & K-TEE "Untitled Blues"
TOTAL SCIENCE "Archive"
CALIBRE "Why The"
TOTAL SCIENCE "Squash"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "Arrakis"
APEX "Same Old Blues"
DOSE "Think Straight"
FIERCE & BREAK "In Limbo"
CATACOMB "The Zodiac" (MISANTHROP REMIX)
NOISIA "End Game"
COOL HAND FLEX "Mars" (SPIRIT REMIX)
DIGITAL "Gold Amen"
GOLDIE, DEGO & RANDALL "The R" (JAY JAY & MARK C REMIX)
SPL "Heartbreak"
CALIBRE "Harbinger"
LEKS "Picky"
RANDALL & ANDY C "Sound Control" (BLADERUNNER REMIX)
RAIDEN "6 Foot Ditch"
BREAK "The Myth"
MISTA "Make It Go Away"
EVOL INTENT "Middle Of The Night"

LOCATION:

http://dnbshare.com/download/MegatonMixOct09.mp3.html


----------



## gridban (Nov 10, 2009)

Tribal percussive tech-house:
Morphology2

Access Denied – Morphology (Original Mix)
Okain – Blackrock
Claude VonStroke – Storm on Lake Saint Claire
Analog People In A Digital World – Rose Rouge (Cagedbaby Remix)
Hermanez – Marrakech (Martinez Big-Ba-Da-Boom Remix)
Visti & Meyland – Yes Maam (All Nite Long) (Trentemoller Remix)
Access Denied – Moronic Mouse (Original Mix)
Okain – Where is Monday
Workidz & Randall – Fierceness
Dano – ReSequins'd
Ame – Balandine
Martin Eyerer – Azul
M.A.N.D.Y. vs. Booka Shade Feat. Laurie Anderson – O Superman (Matt John Remix)


----------



## tendril (Nov 11, 2009)

gridban said:


> Tribal percussive tech-house:
> Morphology2
> 
> Access Denied – Morphology (Original Mix)
> ...



Downloading now


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2009)

gridban said:


> Tribal percussive tech-house:
> Morphology2
> 
> Access Denied – Morphology (Original Mix)
> ...



OOO, one for when I get home.



> M.A.N.D.Y. vs. Booka Shade Feat. Laurie Anderson – O Superman (Matt John Remix)



OOOOO...or should I say 'pah pah pah'!


----------



## retribution (Nov 12, 2009)

Something a little different from myself, starting off on a funky/techno tip, working up through some old 2-step classics and into dubstep.

Jack of Dubs - Subterranean Mix (47mins/192kbps/65mb)

*Tracklisting*
Roska - 'Sheppard' [Roska Kicks and Snares]
Ben Klock - 'Subzero' [Ostgut]
James Ruskin - 'Solution' [Blueprint]
James Fox - 'Grifter' [Midnightminustwo]
Pearson Sound - 'Wad' [Hessle Audio]
187 Lockdown - 'Gunman' [Kinetic]
Benny Ill, Kode9 & The Culprit - 'Fat Larry's Skank' [Tempa]
MJ Cole - 'Sincere' (Wookie rmx) [Talkin' Loud]
MSTRKRFT - 'Heartbreaker' (Brackles rmx) [Universal]
Groove Chronicles - 'Millenium Funk' [DPR]
Sully - 'Phonebox' [Frijisfo Beats]
Horsepower Productions - 'Gorgon Sound' [Tempa]
Rich Reason & Fantastic Mr Fox - 'Lo-Fi-Ve' [Hemlock]
Untold - 'Don't Know, Don't Care' [Hemlock]
Joy Orbison - 'Hyph Mngo' [Hotflush]
Martyn - 'Suburbia' [Applepips]
Vibezin - 'I Need You' [Forthcoming L2S]
Burial - 'Exit Wounds' [Hyperdub]

Enjoy


----------



## gridban (Nov 13, 2009)

tendril said:


> A 2 1/2 hr mix of electro bassy breaks



just finished listening to this - excellent  !


----------



## tendril (Nov 14, 2009)

I have re-uploaded this as upon listening with headphones there was a slight bit of machine hum... removed now so anyone who has downloaded please re-download (if ya can be arsed)




tendril said:


> A 2 1/2 hr mix of electro bassy breaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megaton (Nov 15, 2009)

Another heavy mix from the Bearwood studios (i.e. my front room  ) 

http://www.dnbshare.com/download/megatonmixNov09.mp3.html 

TRACKLIST: 

SPIRIT "Splinter" 
BAD COMPANY "Rush Hour" 
MINDSCAPE & STU "Retribution" 
LOXY, DJ INK & FULL CLIP "Grudge Bore" 
MINDSCAPE "Malfunction" 
PHOBIA & JUBEI "Mortal Fear" 
AUDIO "Planet Fall" 
SPECTRASOUL "Wedgehead" 
BREAK "Is This What You Want" 
BREAK "Traits" 
"Cryptic" 
ILLSKILLZ "Black Rabbit" 
SPECTRASOUL "Buried" 
NU:TONE "Balaclava" 
JUBEI "Unforgiven" 
BREAK "Hooked Up" 
CALIBRE FEAT. LARIMAN " Tru Beat" 
BAD COMPANY "Hornet" 
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "Driving Insane" 
STAKKA, SKYNET & FRICTION "Altitude" (BREAK REMIX) 
SERUM & BLADERUNNER "Images" 
BREAK "Symmetrics" 
ASPECT & GREMLINZ "Kilo" 
D-KAY & LEE "Tuning" (D-KAY REMIX) 
SPL "Black Solstice" 
GEIN & COUNTERSTRIKE "Pentagram" 
AUDIO & THE PANACEA "Designed for War" 
COUNTERSTRIKE "Fear Generation" 
COUNTERSTRIKE & DJ HIDDEN "Weapon" 
ADAM F "Circles VIP" 

A heavy and techy opener which keeps the darkness going, until it deepens up a little before going into a dark roller section and coming out with some tear-out madness from "Black Solstice" onwards! I have peppered the mix with a few classics. Enjoy.


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, this one is so good I’d advise you stand back in case it burns you. Loads of new stuff and plenty of twists and turns (and music of at least one urban person) along the way, yes, we are truly proud to bring you DENSITY OF SOUND 35!




Right click to download, left click to listen now.

Degiheugi - Soundtrack of my day with Ghostown
Prince Kong - Crazy (Acroplane)
Dirt Complain - I want Nutella now (Gatto Blaster)
Ion Siren - Strontium (Sociopath recordings) -
The Freak Fandango Orchestra - The Hug - spain
ZXDK - ZpH 1 (LibreCommeLair) - glasgow
Mikus - Belly of the Beast (Planet Terror)
DJ Toh - Drops (Studio Haen Remix) (WM Recordings)
Abby Lee Tee - Floating Airstrip (Hillbilly Soul)
Twelve Insomnia - Rave\01 (Hujan!Rekords)
Simptom Pogremushki - Countray Radio Channel
1800s Sea Monster - Swallow the Sun
Volatil - No Bans (LibreCommeLair)
Nekkroteukh - Spirits VIP (TwentyTwelve)
Joe Frawley Ensemble - Tough Times (Clinical Archives)

Jalikebba Kuyateh and the Toubabs - M. Samba


----------



## Schmeegal (Nov 15, 2009)

*Stakker Mix Six - Corrupted Message - November 2009*

*Stakker Mix Six - Corrupted Message - November 2009* 

The last few months have seen me very busy working on a band project, but I find myself getting excited about a lot of electronic music again buying lots of tunes, and even becoming relatively prolific having recorded my 3rd mix in just over a year!

This set reflects the 'techier' end of what I have been listening to over the last few months in anticipation of the Eurolean in Brussels at the end of November, so it's a return to some melodic minimal tech with both old and new tracks thrown in for good measure.

*Tracklist.*

(Intro - Dock Ellis & The LSD No-No)
1. Idiosyncrasy - Kris Menace
2. Today is Yesterday (Claustrophobia Mix) - Marc Marzenit
3. Glaans - Super Flu
4. Strange - John Spring
5. My Toyz - Popof
6. Ear Worm - Hirtenfellner & Heinrichs
7. Organic - Jochen Trappe
8. Edding 850 - Format B
9. Something Suitable - Format B
10.Tinnitus - Daso
11.Threesixty - Pan Pot
12.Darkstar - Exercise One
13.The Giant's Sleep (Ripperton Remix) - Stickroth & Ercolino
14.Runnie Hunnie - Def Disko
15.Babylon - Martin Eyerer & Oliver Klein
16.Spacious Mind - Tiger Stripes
17.Love on a Real Train - Tangerine Dream

*Right Click this link and "Save as"* or visit *www.stakker.org* to pick up all the 'StakkerMixes' recorded from 2003 to date.

Enjoy and feel free to comment.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2009)

Mix 5 has been on my permanent mix playlist since you posted it here, so looking forward to dling 6 this evening


----------



## Schmeegal (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Keyser. I appreciate it!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 16, 2009)

tangerinedream said:


> Well, this one is so good I’d advise you stand back in case it burns you. Loads of new stuff and plenty of twists and turns (and music of at least one urban person) along the way, yes, we are truly proud to bring you DENSITY OF SOUND 35!
> 
> Mikus - Belly of the Beast (Planet Terror)



Thanks for the play TD


----------



## tangerinedream (Nov 16, 2009)

ska invita said:


> Thanks for the play TD



Pleasure, liked the new EP, was a toss up between that rack which I really liked and 'Rain Down' which Ialso though was a cracker.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 17, 2009)

Schmeegal said:


> Thanks Keyser. I appreciate it!



Was bopping all the way into work this morning. The opening sample made me  and there's a track with the sample 'Wake up to this sound' that I absolutely lurved.


----------



## rasrave (Nov 18, 2009)

*Thnks to all...*

I downloaded the mixes from the last page. they were (in no particular order) Density of sound 35, the Schmeegal/Stakker mix, and the Megaton mix. Have listened to the 1st two (density of Sound and Schmeegal mix as we speak). They have reminded me why I have been on Urban or nearly a decade.
Incredible job of entertaining me whether (the first) a reminder of what "pirate" radio used to sound like...
And the second (Schmeegal) as to how much fun it could be bopping around the kitchen deheading 40 pounds of shrimp...
Have not tried the Drum & bass mix but thought that I should add my comments to this thread.
Do pop in every now and then, but usually to the reggae mixes. So glad I made an exception...
Must add that the Schmeegal mix is gaining as we speak! Have you ever wakened...indeed!
Great work all around, thanks again to all those who present mixes to be enjoyed!
Keep it coming please!


----------



## tendril (Nov 18, 2009)

rasrave said:


> I downloaded the mixes from the last page. they were (in no particular order) Density of sound 35, the Schmeegal/Stakker mix, and the Megaton mix. Have listened to the 1st two (density of Sound and Schmeegal mix as we speak). They have reminded me why I have been on Urban or nearly a decade.
> Incredible job of entertaining me whether (the first) a reminder of what "pirate" radio used to sound like...
> And the second (Schmeegal) as to how much fun it could be bopping around the kitchen deheading 40 pounds of shrimp...
> Have not tried the Drum & bass mix but thought that I should add my comments to this thread.
> ...



Give my under the knife mix a listen.... right good it is


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 18, 2009)

tendril said:


> Give my under the knife mix a listen.... right good it is



Getting error messages when I try and download


----------



## tendril (Nov 18, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Getting error messages when I try and download



.... just tried it and id didn't download for me either.. I'll try changing the file extension in case Fasthosts are blocking mp3 downloads.


----------



## tendril (Nov 18, 2009)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Getting error messages when I try and download



Fixed. Was a proper noob error...... i had spaces in the file name and underscores in the link.

all good to go now


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## topaz (Nov 24, 2009)

old skool jungle classics anyone? 

*Topaz - JungleVibes221109* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live 2009-11-22 13:16:03 - (56.8 MB)

Description: www.myspace.com/djtopaz
www.geniuskills.com

*Load in player* | *Download* | *More Info*

Tracklist:
01 - Urban Shakedown – Arsonist Dub Beatz
02 - Omni Trio – Renegade Snares (Foul Play Remix)
03 - Ray Keith vs Nookie – Sing Time (VIP)
04 - Origin Unknown – Truly One
05 - The Renegade ft Ray Keith – Terrorist (Grooverider Remix)
06 - Andy C - Roll On
07 - Hyper On Experience (Foul Play Remix – Lord of the Null Lines
08 - The Helicopter Tune (Ruffige Crew Remix)
09 - Dom & Roland – Killa Bullet
10 - Q Project – Champion Sound
11 - DJ SS – Pulsation
12 - Stix – Pots N Pans
13 - 88.3 ft Lisa May – Wishing On A Star


----------



## ddraig (Nov 24, 2009)

woohoo, go topaz
raaaaaaa to no 13! got that somewhere! singalong special


----------



## placid (Nov 27, 2009)

*The Deep End*

On a bit of a deep house tip at the moment.

The Deep end will be available to download here - http://www.acid-house.net/The_Deep_End.mp3   (from about midnight 26/11/09)

Tracklisting

Theo Parrish - Solitary Flight - Sound Signature
some records
Nick Sole - World Dubbing - Mojuba

Ill fill in the blanks when i remember what they are after i've listened back to the mix.

Threw in a couple of 'keepin' it real mixes' for good measure

Done in one hit on 2 x Technics 1210's  320 kbps - 286mb

P


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 3, 2009)

> placid 27-11-2009, 08:10


 Just seen this. Bound to be good  TA


----------



## Liveist (Dec 6, 2009)

For All House Lovers

Shinedoe - Ibo Grooves (Original Mix) (Intacto)
Ahmet Sisman - Move (Original Mix) (Slash Label)
El Mundo & Satori - Spread The Word (Original Mix) (Material Limited)
Outart - Sun Splash (Original Mix) (IANVS71)
Giuseppe Cennamo - Canadian Salsa (Pier Bucci Salsacanaca Remix) (Monique Speciale)
Oxia - Sun Step (Original Mix) (8 Bit)
Dimitri Andreas - Run and Hide (Afrilounge Remix) (Systematic)
Stojche - Air Of Djibouti (Original Mix) (Dogmatik Records)
Shonky - Mama Queen (Original Mix) (Contexterrior)
Paul Mendez & Andreas Moritz - Silver Bullet (Phunk Investigation Remix) (Miniaturesrec)
Dennis Ferrer - Hey Hey (DF's Attention Vocal Mix) (Objektivity)
Kiki featuring Pirica - Immortal (Subb Ann Remix) (Bpitch Control)
Gaiser - Pullpush (Original mix) (Minus)
Kiki featuring Pirica - Immortal (Holger Zilske Remix) (Bpitch Control)

Stream: http://www.play.fm/recording/forallhouselovers24489
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?tfmqj2yy2bi


----------



## retribution (Dec 6, 2009)

*Jack of Dubs - Music For Tea Parties*

A local deep house/techno night, 'Music For Tea Parties', wanted a deep dubstep set to warm up things at their last event this Friday. Lots of melodic deepness, not all strictly dubstep - here's a recording of my set.

*Jack of Dubs - Music For Tea Parties* (63 minutes/86mb/192kbps)

*Tracklisting*
Ramadanman - 'Core' [Soul Jazz]
Sines - 'Blu' [L2S]
Mr Lager ft. Alys Be - 'Tell Me' [Soul Jazz]
F - 'The Untitled Dub' [7even]
Appleblim & Peverelist - 'Circling' [Skull Disco]
Martyn - 'Twenty Four' [3024]
DJ Madd - 'Someone' [Black Box]
DJ Madd - 'Someone' (Breakage rmx) [Black Box]
Hyetal - 'Neon Speech' [Soul Motive]
Instra:mental - 'Forbidden' [Apple Pips]
Scuba - 'Negative' [Hotflush]
Andy Stott - 'Drippin' [Modern Love]
Pangaea - 'Bear Witness' [Hotflush]
Martyn - 'Vancouver' (2562's Puur Natuur mix) [3024]
Peverelist - 'Esperanto' [Punchdrunk]
Pinch - 'Get Up' (Jack Sparrow rmx) [Tectonic]
Ramadanman - 'Humber' [Applepips] 
Four Tet - 'Love Cry' (Joy Orbison rmx) [Domino]
Pangaea - 'Router' [Hessle Audio]
Basic Channel - 'Octogan' [Basic Channel]
Peverelist - 'The Grind' [Punchdrunk]
Headhunter - 'Prototype' (Modeselektor's Broken Handbrake rmx) [Tempa]
Shackleton - 'You Bring Me Down' (Peverelist rmx) [Skull Disco]
Spherix - 'Look Back' [Tube10]

I really enjoyed playing this set, hope you enjoy listening to it


----------



## topaz (Dec 6, 2009)

ddraig said:


> woohoo, go topaz
> raaaaaaa to no 13! got that somewhere! singalong special



i soooo love that jungle stuff! 

here's another offering from me....

*Topaz - XmasDiva06122009* (live on dnbradio.com)

Recorded live 2009-12-06 13:10:49 - (75 MB)

Description: www.myspace.com/djtopaz
www.geniuskills.com

*Load in player* | *Download* | *More Info*

Tracklist:
01 - Peshay vs. Eminem – From The Street
02 - John B – Mr Freud
03 - Body & Soul – Blowout
04 - Craggs & Parallel Forces – Call It A Day
05 - Task Horizon – Lose Myself
06 - Paul B – You & Me
07 - Simon V – Icebreaker
08 - Light N Shadow vs. Eminem – Lose Yourself
09 - Rebound Recordings – Voice Activated
10 - Grace vs. Unknown – Not Over Yet
11 - Romay – Rebellion
12 - ?? - I Need A Miracle
13 - D-Region – Terminator's Theme
14 - Matrix & Futurebound – Strength to Strength
15 - Unknown Artist - War of the Worlds (2007 Futuristic Mix)
16 - Michael Jackson Remix


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 10, 2009)

Liveist said:


> For All House Lovers
> 
> Shinedoe - Ibo Grooves (Original Mix) (Intacto)
> Ahmet Sisman - Move (Original Mix) (Slash Label)
> ...



downloaded this last night and got it on this morning. Really good so far. Nice one !


----------



## Wintermute (Dec 10, 2009)

tendril said:


> Give my under the knife mix a listen.... right good it is



It's _epicly_ good, and has filled my afternoon with awesomeness and win.


----------



## placid (Dec 10, 2009)

*Pure Acid*

NO need for waffly introductions on this one

The acid is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Pure_Acid.mp3 (uploading as i post this..will be available in about an hour)

Bomb the Bass- Bug Powder Dust - K7
Le Mystere - Opus 303 - Buzz
Air Liquide - Radiowaves - white 
Air Liquide - Electronic Dub - White
Plastikman - 
Air Liquide - The Increased Difficulty Of Concentration - Smile
Tin Man - Acid Acid - Global A
XDB - Lost Tapes - Wave Music
Keith Worthy  - Deep For Dayz - Sistrum
808 State - Narcossa - Creed
Acid Sex - Acid Sex 002 - Acid Sex
Sendex - Just Dance - Bunker
Sysex - Cr Acid Trax 1 - Plus 8
Disco Nihilist & Daetron Vargas - EP - Construction Paper
Phase Phorce - Complications - Djax
J.T.C. - Take 'em Off - Creme Jak
Jared Wilson - Last Two - 7777
Music Institute 20th Anniversary (Pt 2 Of 3)
DJ ESP - Put A Smile On Your Face - Aciiieeed!
MS Crew - Acid Trojan II - Minimum Syndicat
Steve Parker - Loaded (Damon Wild Acid Dub) - Synewave
KiNK & Neville Watson  - Inside Out - Hour House Is Your Rush Records
Ongaku - Mihon - Pod Communication
A Jackin' Phreak - Acid Sex - RZ
Adrian Forciniti - Class Of '94 - SYRA

Done in one hit on 2 x 1210's  approx 289 MB @ 320 kbps

Forthcoming Gigs and More mixes - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41658902688


----------



## killer b (Dec 10, 2009)

bastard. as if you're making us wait an hour.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 14, 2009)

So, after popping round to deliver it and leaving one of them cards even though we could plainly tell you were in, the PROD xmas mix is now here for those of you needing a little festive uplift and that......


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am pleased to announce that my December 2009 mix has been featured on the Deep House Cat podcast.  A podcast with over 10,000 regular subscribers I am over the moon to have been chosen to have my mix on there.  I am on this mix, about 1 hour in.

You can find out more details by clicking here.

Or subscribe to the Deep House Cat podcast by clicking here

Tracklist:

LOFTY (London, U.K.) 
******************************************** 
1. Langenberg - Times (Manuel Turs Ground Glass Reflex) - Mild Pitch 
2. Intensitive - Okko (Urban Absolutes Dub) - Etoka Records 
3. Martyn - Elden St (Sebo K Watergate Edit) - Watergate Records 
4. Jimpster - Just The Kind of Girl - Freerange Records 
5. Yakine - Madison Square - Thirtyonetwenty 
6. Tony Lionni - Treat Me Right (Jimpster Edit) - Freerange Records 
7. Sebo K Feat. Max Moya - Spirits (Drum Version) - Mobilee Records 
8. Bruno Gautheir pour Magda Zagba - It's Love (Simon Baker's Mix) - Classic Recordings 
9. David West and Inkfish - Ghetto Feel - Tolerant Recordings 
10. Manu L and Paul Cart - Keep On - Off 
11. Mix Newman - Sizzled Sally - murmur


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 18, 2009)

tendril said:


> A 2 1/2 hr mix of electro bassy breaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only got round to listening to this tonight,proper thwacking wall wobblers on this,nice one


----------



## boing! (Dec 19, 2009)

My first foray into the world of ableton mixes- lots of shiny beats and wonky RnB:
My First Fisherprice Ableton mix

Tracklisting:
1. Dorian Concept - The Fucking Formula
2. Blue Daisy - Space Ex
3. Martyn - Hear Me
4. Falty DL - Anxiety
5. Modeselektor - Vote Or Die
6. Darkstar - Aidy's Girl's A Computer
7. Beyonce - Sweet Dreams
8. Tipper - Re- Am I
9. Pinch - Get Up (RSD mix)
10. Modeselektor - Silikon (Siriusmo rmx)
11. Flight of The Conchords - Sugalumps
12. Starkey - Pressure
13. Guido - Beautiful Complication
14. Distance - Night Vision
15. Untold - Stop What You're Doing (James Blake rmx)
16. Basement Jaxx - Rain Drops (Joker rmx)
17. Scuba - Twitch (Jamie Vex'd rmx)
18. Bibio - Sugarette


----------



## kavenism (Dec 20, 2009)

boing! said:


> My first foray into the world of ableton mixes- lots of shiny beats and wonky RnB:
> My First Fisherprice Ableton mix
> 
> Tracklisting:
> ...



Great stuff, lisening now, just the ticket at 6am at work on a Sunday.


----------



## kavenism (Dec 20, 2009)

Pieface said:


> new Oxycomedown mix.
> 
> No real theme, just things I've been into while sitting at home waiting for the opiates to wear off. Although there are a few interconnected tracks (samples, covers etc)..
> *
> ...



Sweet! Nurse with wound and Coil, nuf respek!


----------



## Liveist (Dec 21, 2009)

The JoJo Le Funk & WillieSmalls Xmas B2B Mix






Exit (aka JoJo Le Funk) and Rayda (WillieSmalls) teaming up once again to deliver a b2b mix of everything House, Techno and some random stuff in between

Kollektiv Turmstrasse - First Day (Original Mix) (Diynamic) 
Electricano - House & Me (Original Mix) (Starlight) 
Alex Niggemann - Deep Down (Original Mix) (8Bit) 
Dimitri Andreas - Run and Hide (Afrilounge Remix) (Systematic) 
Ursula Rucker - Electric Santeria (King Britt Remix) (Five Six Media) 
Marie Joly - Lovin' U (Santos Remix) (Vega Records) 

Unknown - We See Us (Nick Curly Remix) (White Label) 
Chubby Dubz - House Dust (Modern Electrics) 
Genetic Grooves - Smokies Cut (Drop Music) 
Quentin Harris - Haunted (Strictly Rhythm) 
Kyle Hall - Tomorrow Is The Day (Moods & Grooves) 
Brothers Vibe - Platter Sugar (SOM Underground) 
Goapelle - Closer (DJ Spinna Remix) (Loveslap!) 

Sebo K featuring Max Moya - Spirits featuring Max Moya (Drum Version) (Mobilee) 
Robert Owens - Silence (Dzeta N Basile Remix) (1Trax) 
My My and Emika - Price Tag (Original Mix) (Aus Music) 
Robag Wruhme - Lampetee (Nick Curly Remix) (Movida Records) 
Moody - Freeki Mutha F cker (Original Mix) (KDJ) 
Motor City Drum Ensemble - Raw Cuts #6 (Original Mix) (MCDE) 

Jerome Sydenham - Deep Fried (UK Promotions) 
Fimo - Mediate (Diaphan) 
Jus Ed - Bridgeport Chant (Underground Quality) 
Abyss - Keep On Tripping (Compost Black Label) 
Break SL - Trombone (Philpot) 
Klock & Dettmann - Dawning (Revisited) (Ostgut Tontrager) 

192 D/L: http://www.mediafire.com/?1yn3gwrfyy5
320 D/L: http://www.sendspace.com/file/7v10e6 
Stream: http://www.play.fm/recording/jojolefunk_williesmallsxmasb2b25277


----------



## rasrave (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Themonkeyman. Perfect music to gather my thoughts and belongings for a trip to Florida...packing made enjoyable from room to room! Nice one!

Should have added the "thanks for 17.00 minute bit"


----------



## rasrave (Dec 24, 2009)

BTW a little later...very nice! After gathering thoughts and belongings...round about 33.00 fits very nicely!
You know...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 24, 2009)

themonkeyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that my December 2009 mix has been featured on the Deep House Cat podcast.  A podcast with over 10,000 regular subscribers I am over the moon to have been chosen to have my mix on there.  I am on this mix, about 1 hour in.
> 
> ...




Just been told this has received over 15,000 downloads, get in !


----------



## Cloud (Dec 25, 2009)

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/player/web/2009-12-24T02_17_47-08_00

Germany - electric

fluffed a bit oh well tunes that count =)


----------



## nEptune (Dec 27, 2009)

kavenism said:


> Sweet! Nurse with wound and Coil, nuf respek!



Fantastic mix all round I'd say, and one which I have been enjoying a hell of a lot over recent weeks. Thank you so much for sharing it.
More of this please Dubversion - Part Two / sequel - official request!!!


----------



## nEptune (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a great mix I found on DarkAudio and I'm loving it, but I'm going bonkers as to what the first track is, and can't find a tracklisting anywhere.
Its called Heartbreaking Songs and its posted by a guy called Boris Balog.

http://www.darkaudio.co.uk/index.php?artid=467&traid=3733&sg=13&

Does anyone know? Has it been in a movie maybe? Please help!!!

Cheers in advance (hopefully!)


----------



## ska invita (Jan 1, 2010)

boing! said:


> My first foray into the world of ableton mixes- lots of shiny beats and wonky RnB:
> My First Fisherprice Ableton mix
> 
> Tracklisting:
> ...



Liking this - any chance of a download link? couldnt see one... ta


----------



## boing! (Jan 1, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Liking this - any chance of a download link? couldnt see one... ta



Here you go 
http://www.sendspace.com/file/zomir4


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 2, 2010)

rasrave said:


> BTW a little later...very nice! After gathering thoughts and belongings...round about 33.00 fits very nicely!
> You know...



Hi. Do you mean an hour and 33 mins in ? Or do you mean 33 mins in. If the latter that's not me ha ha


----------



## al (Jan 8, 2010)

just done a rock mix, head to http://beardslap.blogspot.com to download

tracklist

No Age - Eraser
the Stooges - I wanna be your dog
Buzzcocks - Ever fallen in love
The Vandals - Don't stop me now
Nirvana - Very ape
Rob Zombie - Thunder kiss '65
Queens of the Stone Age - No one knows
The Dead Kennedys - Kalifornia uber alles
Danzig - Twist of cain
Queen - One Vision
The Knack - My sharona
The Kingsmen - Louie Louie
William Shatner - Common people

levels are a bit skewy as it's my first 'mix' on a computer..


----------



## al (Jan 9, 2010)

can I just say the audio quality is appalling on that mix - I'll try and fix it over the weekend...


----------



## kavenism (Jan 9, 2010)

al said:


> can I just say the audio quality is appalling on that mix - I'll try and fix it over the weekend...



You've got Shatner on the thing, no amount of tweeking's gonna fix that.


----------



## al (Jan 9, 2010)

kavenism said:


> You've got Shatner on the thing, no amount of tweeking's gonna fix that.



don't diss the shat!!

have you actually _heard_ his version of common people? it's fucking amazing, mostly 'cause Ben Folds was the guy that produced that album and it's got joe jackson singing the chorus...

 and TAKE IT BACK!!


----------



## al (Jan 11, 2010)

blimey what a lot of faffing I've been doing....

nice 320kps version here

blog (with other mixes) here


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2010)

Liveist...excellence as always 

Lofty/themonkeyman...superb, and a whole website full of excellence too!


----------



## al (Jan 12, 2010)

Right - I've done another one (I've got a lot of time on my hands at the moment), this one's more my usual style so I hope you like it. There's no actual beatmatching in it 'cause I can't get to decks at the moment, it's all been done in Audacity but I think it turns out ok....

Tracklist

Private - My secret lover (Diplo remix)
Chromeo - Night by night (Skream remix)
Passion Pit - Sleepyhead (Neon coyote remix)
Das Pop - Fool for love (SebastiAn remix)
Ginuwine - Pony (Boson dubstep remix)
Major Lazer - Hold the line (DZ dubstep remix)
Crookers feat. Soulwax & Mixhell - We love animals
South Rakkas Crew feat MC Gi & Mr Dockers - Hands up (South Rakkas self remix)
The Partysquad - Murderer (Diplo & Jayou remix)
Dance Area - AA 24/7 (Diplo remix)
Alcides - Violeta (El Remolon remix)
Vampire Weekend - Cousins (Toy Selectah mex-more remix)
Tittsworth feat Kid Sister & Pase Rock - WTF (Nadastrom on drugs remix)
The Prodigy - Invaders must die (Chase & Status remix)
Franz Ferdinand - What she came for (Drums of death remix)

Please head to the blog where it'll point you to a page for subscribing to the podcasts but there's also a nice 320kps version to download fromhere


----------



## da3 (Jan 13, 2010)

I just found this thread, from the look of things theres some good mixes are they all for free to download? I need some new music for my night shifts desparatly lol!


----------



## al (Jan 13, 2010)

da3 said:


> I just found this thread, from the look of things theres some good mixes are they all for free to download? I need some new music for my night shifts desparatly lol!



I'm pretty sure they're all free - download and enjoy!


----------



## da3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks mate!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 13, 2010)

da3 said:


> I just found this thread, from the look of things theres some good mixes are they all for free to download? I need some new music for my night shifts desparatly lol!



Some of the older stuff might not be live links anymore, but the most recent stuff should still be available...


----------



## xes (Jan 15, 2010)

Not mine, but this is a wicked mix by rowland the bastard. Old school techno (starts breakbeat)
Sickest mix I've heard for a while.
http://bastardloud.co.uk/mixs/RTB-Mix-Oct-2009.mp3


----------



## tendril (Jan 15, 2010)

Wintermute said:


> It's _epicly_ good, and has filled my afternoon with awesomeness and win.



Thank you


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 15, 2010)

xes said:


> Not mine, but this is a wicked mix by rowland the bastard. Old school techno (starts breakbeat)
> Sickest mix I've heard for a while.
> http://bastardloud.co.uk/mixs/RTB-Mix-Oct-2009.mp3


Quality Listening now


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2010)

boing! said:


> My first foray into the world of ableton mixes- lots of shiny beats and wonky RnB:
> My First Fisherprice Ableton mix
> 
> Tracklisting:
> ...





boing! said:


> Here you go
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/zomir4



liking it more and more. more please!



retribution said:


> A local deep house/techno night, 'Music For Tea Parties', wanted a deep dubstep set to warm up things at their last event this Friday. Lots of melodic deepness, not all strictly dubstep - here's a recording of my set.
> 
> *Jack of Dubs - Music For Tea Parties* (63 minutes/86mb/192kbps)
> 
> ...



Just heard this on the radio - love it - my favourite of your mixes so far - great mix progression ***** big up¬!


----------



## nEptune (Jan 19, 2010)

*My First Mixes...*

Hi all,
I thought I'd share my first mixes here with you all, after being inspired by all the wonderful music I've been enjoying from here in recent months. Keep up the great work folks!

Chilled Mix - 108mb, 1:19:08, 192kbps

01 - Grey Over Grey - Banco De Gaia
02 - Gorecki - Lamb
03 - Mysterons - Portishead
04 - Sleep Alone - Bat For Lashes
05 - Martha's Harbour - All About Eve
06 - Stars - Dubstar
07 - Sweet Harmony - The Beloved
08 - Falling (edit) - Julee Cruise
09 - Patiently Waiting - Minus The Bear
10 - Nobody's Fault But Mine - Beth Rowley
11 - Into The Blue - Moby
12 - Daybreaker (Four Tet Remix) - Beth Orton
13 - Boogie Woogie - Kruder & Dorfmeister
14 - No Faith - Bolo
15 - Stella - Jam & Spoon

Rock Mix - 100mb, 1:13:17, 192kbps

01 - Hot Stenographer - Kinski
02 - No-one Knows - Queens Of The Stone Age
03 - Whole Lotta Love - Led Zeppelin
04 - Like A Rolling Stone - Bob Dylan
05 - Rookie - Boy Sets Fire
06 - Killing In The Name - Rage Against The Machine
07 - Like The Angel - Rise Against
08 - Orca - Wintersleep
09 - Since We Last Spoke - RJD2
10 - Rock 'n' Roll Train - AC/DC
11 - Sympathy For The Devil - The Rolling Stones
12 - Boy, Was I Mad - Kinski
13 - Thunder On The Mountain - Bob Dylan
14 - Morning Sun - The Beautiful Girls
15 - Here's Looking At You, Kid - The Gaslight Anthem

Both made using Mixmeister Studio - comments/criticism appreciated.

Enjoy !


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 23, 2010)

*Density of Sound 36*







In this life, there is a lot of fuss about nothing much - billions spent on making various heaps of crap look like it will change your life. This will cost you nothing and might just make you ears tingle in a surprisingly pleasant way. Yes, it’s the long awaited, much anticipated return of the podcast that all the cool kids are called DOS!




You want it? You do? Get it here! 

 The unpresent spirits featuring rankin Alpha - Jambassa
Doink ( Paddy’s Skank) - Titus Twelve
Faust 1 - Ergo Phizmiz
 We are Highspeed - Saskrotch
Bomb their Circles - Dressla
The tumor caste (d.ubiqual point of view)
 The glass bead game - Sephirot
Sugar fix - Hungry Owl
Empire guilt - Morgue/Son of Bricklayer (misidentified as ‘Vulgar’)
 Adventure - Segue
El Regateo - Volatil
Waterbound - Shake that Little foot
 I am glad that things happen - Dorian Concept
Breakfast with Jesus - Digi G’Allesio
Sacred and the Vulgar - Brad Fielder
 Addicts - Hurtdeer

Lots more podcasts here


----------



## nEptune (Jan 24, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet! Another DOS!
Nice one - downloading it now -Cheers!


----------



## Megaton (Jan 24, 2010)

I finally got off my ass and recorded another techy dnb mix this month on top of doing the show on tuesdays, here it is in all its glory

http://dnbshare.com/download/MegatonMixJan10mix2.mp3.html

Tracklist

MINDSCAPE & STU "Retribution"
DOM & ROLAND "Mindfeeders"
FIERCE & BREAK "In Limbo"
MINDSCAPE "Malfunction"
AUDIO "Exposed"
COUNTERSTRIKE & MAGNA KARTA "Interface"
GRIDLOK FEAT. DOM & ROLAND "London's Burning"
ED RUSH & OPTICAL "Titanium"
AUDIO "Planet Fall"
NOISIA "Concussion"
MINDSCAPE, JADE & HYDRO "Black Lotus" (BREAK REMIX)
PHOBIA & JUBEI "Mortal Fear"
DOSE "Think Straight"
VICIOUS CIRCLE "Welvcome To Shanktown"
GRIDLOK "Short Term Memory"
APEX "Same Old Blues"
LOXY, DJ INK & FULL CLIP "Grudge Bore"
JADE "Cryptic" (PHACE REMIX)
VICIOUS CIRCLE "Shredder"
TOTAL SCIENCE & BARON "Squash"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "Arrakis"
CONCORD DAWN FEAT. SCOPIC "Take Me Away"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "B'Negative" (SKC & CHRIS SU REMIX)
MOVING FUSION "Atlantis"
NOISIA & BLACK SUN EMPIRE "Winter War"
AUDIO "Barracade"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "Don't You" (STATE OF MIND REMIX)
BLACK SUN EMPIRE & NOISIA "Hideous"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE & CORRUPT SOULS "Everything"
MUFFLER "Hear Me Scream"
NU:TONE "Balaclava"

Hope u like!






Check out my show on www.darkwaxradio.com on Tuesdays 10-12 PM


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 24, 2010)

were placid


----------



## magneze (Jan 26, 2010)

A selection of bleeps and beats. 

1. Autechre - Untitled - Warp
2. Link - Arcadian (Global Communication Remix) - Evolution
3. B12 - Telephone 529** - Warp
4. Beaumont Hannant - Shades Of Haze - GPR
5. Vulva - Solstice - Rephlex
6. The Future Sound Of London - Dead Cities - Virgin
7. Spooky - Clank - Generic
8. OOO - 3 Points - Planet Mu
9. Speedy J - De Orbit - Plus 8
10. The Tuss - Untitled - Rephlex
11. Paul Hartnoll - Patchwork Quilt - ACP
12. Autechre - Untitled - Warp

Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/magneze/bleeps-beats-selection-i/
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/uqis2q


----------



## magneze (Jan 26, 2010)

Megaton said:


> I finally got off my ass and recorded another techy dnb mix this month on top of doing the show on tuesdays, here it is in all its glory


Listened to this yesterday - great mix.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 26, 2010)

Sweet, new magneze mix! I've got all of the mixes you've uploaded on this thread y'know...


----------



## magneze (Jan 26, 2010)

this one is very different to the others!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Can I post a mix of mine from another source ? i.e. it's being promoted on another site, so you would have to go there to download it


----------



## Nixon (Jan 27, 2010)

Made a hardcore mix a few weeks ago and just managed to upload it.No tracklisting tho...Not the best mixing but I was just pissing about really 

Comments/critiscisms appreciated. 

http://soundcloud.com/mr_jokes/tekmash


----------



## tendril (Jan 27, 2010)

Nixon said:


> Made a hardcore mix a few weeks ago and just managed to upload it.No tracklisting tho...Not the best mixing but I was just pissing about really
> 
> Comments/critiscisms appreciated.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/mr_jokes/tekmash



Is it downloadable? Only seems to stream for me.


----------



## Nixon (Jan 27, 2010)

just changed summat to make em downloadable.enjoy


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2010)

Must be something about the dark nights in the depths of winter making these mid-90s deep rollers sounding as good as ever. This mix is a selection of the deepest cuts from all the labels that represented that post-hardcore sound, including Metalheads, Moving Shadow, Creative Source, Reinforced, Prototype, Basement, Dee Jay Recordings and of course Good Looking.

By the time '95 came around there were a lot of people who'd been raving their hearts out for as long as their grey matter could remember, leaving nervous systems hyper-sensitised, telepathic powers enabled and egos wiped! This is the soundtrack for those spaced out days...






Still Run Deep

1. Detroit - Jazz Juice (Wax Doctor + Alex Reece)
2. In Too Deep - JMJ & Flytronix (Blame Remix)
3. One and Only - PFM
4. White Blossom - Basic Unit
5. Ear Drums - Low Key Movements
6. Touch - DJ Krust
7. Stream of Thought - Intense 
8. Is It Love - Hidden Agenda
9. Heaven - Splash
10. Kloke - King Kooba (Hidden Agenda Remix)
11. Mute (Remix) - Matrix
12. Hooligan - Digital
13. Blueprint - The Architex
14. Music - LTJ Bukem
15. Threshold - Dillinja

linky​


----------



## ringo (Jan 29, 2010)

Two new ones, firstly a tribute to the late great Vivian "Yabby You" Jackson, and then a selection of favourites as played by the evergreen Jah Shaka Sound System.

Tribute To Yabby You

All 7" or 12".

eastern promise - augustus pablo
calli bird - ras imru asher
solid foundation - congos
free africa - twinkle brothers
dub 4 - augustus pablo
god is watching you - dickie bernard
conquering lion - yabby you
yabby you - big youth
peace conference - yabby you
walls of jerusalem - yabby you
deliver me from mine enemies - yabby you
man of the living - wayne wade
chant jah victory - errol alphanso
blessed are the meek - the prophets and trinity
warn them jah - michael prophet
jah vengeance - yabby you
living in mount zion - patrick andy
get lost babylon - yabby you
black is our colour - wayne wade
jah speak with lightning and thunder - yabby you







Jah Shaka selection

1. From Creation - Don Carlos (Blacker Dread 12")

2. Looking For Signs - Albert Malawi (Tafari 7")

3. Keep On Knocking - Jacob Miller (Greensleeves 12")

4. Pop No Style - Hugh Mundell (Dubplate)

5. Tales Of Two Cities - Carlton Livingstone (Hitbound 7")

6. Promised Land - Dennis Brown (Simba 12")

7. Sons Of Slaves - Junior Delgado (Upsetter 7")

8. Babylon You Must Go Down - Desmond Irie (TR Groovemaster 7")

9. Never Get Burned - Twinkle Brothers (Virgin 12")

10. Living In Mount Zion - Patrick Andy (Grove 7")

11. Living In Mount Zion Dub - King Tubbys (Dubplate)

12. Beast Of Burden - Kwame Heshimu (Chanti 7")

13. So Jah Jah Say - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")

14. Lots Wife Version- Prince Allah & King Tubby (Freedom Sounds 7")

15. Jah Golden Throne - Peter Broggs (Selena 12")

16. Sufferation - Tyrone Taylor (Observer 12")


----------



## rasrave (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks to the varied sounds of Tangerine...will look into the mixes
Thanks again to Ringo for those nice deep comforting sounds..needed at this stage of the game...live from the back porch
Chris


----------



## mitochondria (Jan 30, 2010)

here's one recorded live in a living room. a couple of minor trainwrecks but overall I am happy with it.

house, electro, vocals, etc.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 30, 2010)

ska, dled your last 3 mixes, excellent work, esp Sun Moon & Stars.


----------



## tendril (Jan 30, 2010)

Download last night's show [29-1-10] [rightclick and save target as: 288MB 320kbps]

An hour of breaks and an hour of classic jungle from Tendril and s0n


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> ska, dled your last 3 mixes, excellent work, esp Sun Moon & Stars.



Thanks a lot Kyser - always nice to hear. If you liked Sun Moon Stars, you might like this one (may have posted this before, but i dont think so) - a similar across the tracks kind of affair.





*Homegrown*
The idea behind this was to flow through some favourite british music - though if you look carefully you'll see a couple of imposters in there too! Couldn't help myself as their tracks were begging to go in... That aside, there's some really beautiful stuff on this one. There's a lot of crap things about this country, but music isn't one of them.

1. Soweto Kinch - Intro
2. Domu - Arrival
3. Landslide - Unknown
4. High Contrast - Music is Everything
5. 4 Hero - Universal Reprise
6. Aphex Twin - Pulsewidth
7. John Beltran - 7 Miles HIgh
8. Photek - Cant Come Down
9. Cinematic - Flite
10. Iration Steppas - Brain Damage
11. Alpha & Omega - Burn a Ring a Fire
12. Alpha & Omega- Dub MAsterpiece - 
13. Disciples - Young Lion 
14. Vibronics - Blessed is He
15. Twilight Circus - Filter 13

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2009/09/homegrown.html

EDIT: Just read yesterday that future-jazz pioneer Domu has decided to quit music for what would seem like mental health reasons (all very ambiguous). He's done some great stuff over the last 10 years - If you like the track featured here its well worth checking his catalogue...​


----------



## Numbers (Jan 30, 2010)

ska invita - have downloaded some of the mixes from your site, incl' the jazz and Rainford Rules mixes and am loving them, absolutely loving them.

ringo - top notch as usual fella 

I don't download the electronic stuffz much anymore as I'm strictly a roots and sometimes jazz man.

Thanks to you guys, + some of the other lads/lasses I have myself an absolutely scintilating music collection.

Many many thanks to you all.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2010)

nice 1 numbers. got a sweet african connections mix coming together that you might like, strictly live - should be ready in a bit. Rainford does rule though!


----------



## ouchmonkey (Feb 2, 2010)

*early 21st century blah*

so Ska - remember that end of the decade call out thing?
here it is at last, only two months late.
it's had a long and difficult birth, mostly due to slackness and stubbornness
on my part.
I have just dusted it down polished it off and posted it up on the PROD site though so here we go,
 it covers a fair bit of ground and ends up really loud and stupid - 'cos that's the way it should be.

or something.


http://prodnews.wordpress.com/2010/02/01/prod-review-of-the-yeardecade/

one 
twilight singers - verti marte (fila brazilia)
mogwai - kids will be skeletons
fuck buttons - sweet love for planet earth (weatherall)
burial - south london burroughs
flaming lips - seven nation army (live)
IDC - 7 nation rocker
teddy bears - yours to keep (annie)
the knife - heartbeats
four tet - as serious as your life
morton valence - chandelier

two
johnny boy - you are the generation who bought more shoes
go team - patricia's moving picture
holy fuck -lovely allen
roots manuva - seat yourself (ft ricky ranking)
M.I.A. - galang
lady sovereign - a little bit of shhh (smallstars remix)
simian mobile disco - tits & acid
justice - waters of nazareth (john redden mix)
lcd soundsystem - yeah (crass edit)
knifehandchop - bounty killer killer
doormouse - skelechairs (venetian snares mix)
venetian snares - where's bill?

it's @192 - seperate links for the two parts


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2010)

Just in time for chinese new year! looks enlightening. Your work here is done...  Good one for rising to the challenge - in a league of your own!


----------



## ouchmonkey (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes.

Chinese New Year that's it.

the year of the ouchmonkey!

fists of righteous fury


and so on


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 3, 2010)

ouchmonkey said:


> two
> johnny boy - you are the generation who bought more shoes
> go team - patricia's moving picture
> holy fuck -lovely allen
> ...



Just put this on at home. This is Ok as we had the first track at our wedding and so it is approved of. I wonder if I can get to skelechairs without being made to turn it off.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Feb 3, 2010)

How did it go?

and how are you both?


----------



## placid (Feb 4, 2010)

*Placid's Atelophobia Mix*

Greetz

Got myself back up to speed after some computer issues..  

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Atel.mp3

E.R.P - Ice Rings - Matrix
Kirk Degiorgio - Isidora - B12
Rod Modell - Lama Tree - Millions of Moments
Urban Textures - Voltaic - Bass4bots
Rob Belleville - Sounds Of Introspection - Adepth Audio
Jimmy Edgar - Private 2/3 - Semantica
Rhauder feat. Paul St. Hilaire - No News - Ornaments
Jolka - Inception - Sect
PCB - Wallflower - Meanwhile 
Rick (Poppa) Howard - I Won't Lay Back - Hour House Is Your Rush Records
Vladislav Delay - Recovery IDea (The Mike Huckaby S Y N T H Remix) - Semantica
Jus-Ed - Teckno Minimal - Underground Quality
E.R.P - Kink in the Machine - Matrix
A Guy Called Gerald - Sweet you - Laboratory Instinct
Alex Smith - Here with Me - FXHE

1hr 15 @ 320 kbps  Approx 180mb

Done in one hit on 2 x technics 1210's


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> were placid Old  24-01-2010, 12:40


 

playing 15:00 - 30:00 last 15 minuets 

_nice easy dose it _


----------



## Megaton (Feb 6, 2010)

Check out my show recorded from 2nd Feb 2010, a 2 hour dnb odyssey on darkwaxradio.com. I'm on there from 10-12PM on Tuesdays, so check it out!

http://dnbshare.com/download/megatonmixdarkwaxradio2ndfeb10.mp3.html

Tracklisting

SPIRIT "Splinter"
SPL "Distance"
GRIDLOK "Short Term Memory"
RREGULA "Ground Hole Day"
DOM FEAT. AUDIO "Peacekeeper"
JADE "No Cure"
CAUSE4CONCERN "World Unknown"
RREGULA "Where Am I"
AXIOM "Dead Souls"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "Future Frame"
SPL "Sins Of The Streets"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "The Cooler"
MINDSCAPE & CHRIS SU FEAT. RYMETYME "Planet X"
GRIDLOK FEAT. ECHO & THE UPBEATS "Flamethrower"
DOM FEAT. HIVE "1134"
GRIDLOK "Radar"
JADE "Cryptic" (PHACE REMIX)
GRIDLOK "Fade Out"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE "Stasis" (JADE REMIX)
GRIDLOK "The Void"
BREAK "Reach Out"
SPIRIT "SHK"
SPECTRASOUL "Wedgehead"
PHOBIA & JUBEI "Guillotine"
BULLETPROOF, TEKNIK & DOSE "Thaw"
ICICLE "Infectious Funk"
SPIRIT "Rendition"
RAM TRILOGY "Milky Way"
SILENT WITNESS & BREAK "Visions of the Future"
KLUTE "Get It Away"
PSIDREAM & PACIFIC "Tanker"
SPIRIT "Scanners"
AXIOM "Emokiller"
JADE "This Is My World" (ICICLE REMIX)
AUDIO "Badseed"
JADE "Forged Reality"
BLACK SUN EMPIRE & STATE OF MIND "Red Velvet"
RAIDEN "Reactor VIP"
VAPOUR "Unknown"
BREAK "Meridian"
BREAK "Jungle Step"
SPL "Heartbreak"
RAM TRILOGY "Incoming"
LOXY & INK "Amazon"
CAUSE4CONCERN "Catch 22"
TECH ITCH "Heavy Metal" (B-KEY REMIX)

Hope u like!


----------



## biotec (Feb 6, 2010)

new ragga jungle mix recorded last week.

There are a few glitches imparted during MP3 encoding but I hope you like the mix.

http://www.djmixtape.net/dl.php?m=5505

1. Kion & Murda - #1Sound Featuring Jr. Murvin - (Kion & Murda Mix) – Little Island 
2. King Jammys Interlude
3. Ray Keith vs Dizze Rascal – Pussy Ole (Remix) – White
4. RCola – Warn Ya – Royal Crown
5. Mikal – Origin Dub – Nu Urban Music
6. Sister Nancy – Bam Bam (Division One Remix) – Royal Crown
7. Zoundcolector & DJ Ku – Sr. Junglista – Junglista
8. Jacky Murda Featuring Fragga Ranks – Roadblock Tonight – Chopstick Dubplate
9. The Upfull Rockers – Thong Song – Dub Dimension
10. Top Cat & Serial Killaz – Pirate Radio Station – Street Life
11. Soul Train - Beat the System (RCola Remix) – Wikkid Riddim
12. King Kong – Free De Herb (Jungle Remix) – Ink a Link Records
13. Psycho Freud – Run for Cover – Straight from the Bedroom Recordings
14. Boj Lucki &Ljudas – Gunwar – Jungle Xpeditions
15. Chopstick Crew Featuring Pinchers – Enemies (Marcus Visionary Remix) – Liondub International
16. The Upfull Rockers – Fat Ting – Dub Dimension
17. Quick Response Unit – Soundboy Lock Off - Straight from the Bedroom Recordings
18. Jungle Ambassadors – Better than Dem (Juggling Mix) – Knowledge and Wisdom
19. Jacky Murda & RCola Featuring Jah Mason – Sound Boy Gone – Chopstick Dubplate
20. Volume 2 – Question Your Reality – Warped Dynamics
21. Conroy Smith - Dangerous


----------



## themonkeyman (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

Here is the mix I did for Dontstayin Mix of the Week (last week):

http://soundcloud.com/lofty/loftydsi

Tracklist for mix : 
01 - Matthias Tanzmann - Chano (Second Mix) - Moon Harbour Recordings 
02 - Gorge and Dubnitzky - Vinitus - Brise Records 
03 - Sebastian Davidson - Sunday Morning (Seva K Remix) - Night Drive Music 
04 - Office Gossip - Sirius A (Kruse and Nuernberg mix) - Dark Energy Recordings 
05 - Arnaud le Texier and V-Sexion - Funk Some Thoughts (Lemos Remix) - Safari Electronique 
06 - Kevin Yost - Know Your Jaazz - I Records 
07 - Andre Lodemann - Where Are You Now - Best Works Recordings 
08 - Dirty Culture - No Matter How (Karol XVII & MB Valence Remix) - Loco Records 
09 - Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (Kamouflage Loves Fred Remix) - Attack Holland 
10 - MichaelMichael - Program Select – CDR 
11 - DJ Madskillz - Kliniek – Bitten 
12 - Sebo K and Metro - Saxtrack (Reboot Twisted Fist Remix) – Cecile 
13 - Renato Cohen, Technasia - Street Dancer (Santos Disturbedisco Review) – SINO 
14 - Nic Fanciulli - Work The Week – Rejected 
15 - Joris Voorn - We're All Clean – Rejected


----------



## ringo (Feb 6, 2010)

biotec said:


> new ragga jungle mix recorded last week.
> 
> There are a few glitches imparted during MP3 encoding but I hope you like the mix.
> 
> ...



Looks good biotec, downloading now, cheers.


----------



## tendril (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's a recording of this Friday's 2 hour show on nu-rave.com:

rightclick and save target as etc etc [232MB]

No tracklisting but it starts with 'Les Djinns - Djuma Soundsystem' and ends with 'Access - Dj Misjah & Dj Tim'

Enjoy


----------



## tangerinedream (Feb 13, 2010)

*Density of Sound 37*

*Density of Sound 37*

 Lovely mixture of stuff, stirred with love. Music from Canada, Lithuania, Mexico, Scotland, Holland, USA and more.




Click to make it audible now (right click to keep forever) 

Elkhor - Vascogeni
Godmanwho - SSP
Pax Kingz - Random City
Axewound - Tomahawk
Jambassa feat Ltd.Candy - Like Silence
Orso Verona - And Squidwards will rule the world
Ras Amerlock meets Uffe - Pre Historiker Dub -
Zywiolak - Dybuk
Maed - Chinatown
To - Skeleton
Titus 12 - The Table of Six
Shepherd - Ryhikes
Texture (ft Harliquinade) - Impact
Mons Jacet - I was driving my car and it started to rain…yeah rain…and I drove off happier than I was before…
Ghost Bees - Did the Red Sea Part?
Ofir Klemperer - Ani rotse shetargish et ze (i want you to feeeel it)


----------



## Liveist (Feb 14, 2010)

Electronicwanderlust 2

Marc Romboy vs. Blake Baxter - Where Would You Be (Version 1) (Systematic Records)
Soulrack - Modul Age (Sleeparchive Remix) (Cray1 Labworks)
Xhin - Link (Original Mix) (Stroboscopic Artefacts)
Peter Van Hoesen - Face Of Smoke (Original Mix) (Komisch)
Slam - Hot Knives (Original Mix) (Paragraph)
Abe Duque feat. Blake Baxter - What Happened? (Marc Romboy's Retro Re-Rub) (Process Recordings)
Ed Rush and Nico - Defect (Peter Van Hoesen's Twisted Spine Remix) (Perc Trax)
Miss Kittin - Grace (Martinez Bass In Your Face Mix) (Nobody's Bizzness)
Planetary Assault Systems - Hold It (Deuce Remix) (Ostgut)
Miss Kittin - Grace (Sleeparchive Remix) (Nobody's Bizzness)
Umek - Slap (Original Mix) (1605)
Speedy J - Klave (Original Mix) (Rekids)
Cio D'or - Pailletten (Sleeparchive Remix) (Prologue)
The Advent & Industrialyzer - Ayahuassca (Original Mix) (Hedgehog)
DJ Urban - You Work It (Ben Sims Remix) (Flux Recordings)
Green Velvet - La La Land (Dave Clarke Remix) (Relief Records)
Space DJz - Kipperland (Ortin Cam Remix) (Roots)

http://www.mediafire.com/?iyi2bhi1l2o
http://www.play.fm/recording/electronicwanderlust227672


----------



## Pieface (Feb 17, 2010)

http://speakerspushair.wordpress.com/2010/02/17/are-you-drinking-with-me-jesus/


----------



## theCIA (Feb 17, 2010)

biotec said:


> new ragga jungle mix recorded last week.
> 
> There are a few glitches imparted during mp3 encoding but i hope you like the mix.
> 
> ...



good stuff, thanks!


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 17, 2010)

biotec said:


> new ragga jungle mix recorded last week.
> 
> There are a few glitches imparted during MP3 encoding but I hope you like the mix.
> 
> ...


Quality Biotec,nice one


----------



## placid (Feb 19, 2010)

*Take It To The House*

This weeks offering... on a deep house tip

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/TITTH.mp3

Tracklist

Dubtribe - Unlovable - Imperial Dub
Warp Dub Sound System - Prescription
Chez n Trent - Hip to be Disillusioned - Prescription
Ola Jagun - Odo Oya (The Torrential Tempest) - Spiritual Life
Sunday Brunch - Midsummer - Svek
Aybee/Jus Ed - Deep Grain - Underground Quality
Hayden Andre Presents Subculture - The Voyage - Strobe
Âme Strong - Tout Est Bleu  - Delabel
Landlord - I like it - Bigshot
Blaze - Directions (Demo mix) - Spiritual Life
Jine - Take it to the House - Supertronics
Scram - Revelation - Strictly Rhythm
Instant House - I'm free - No Label
Franck Roger - Transformation - Franck Roger Production
O.D.C. - Blue Screen - Bottom Line
T.P.O. - Hiroshi's Dub - Nite grooves
Alexander Hope - Share - Perfect Pair
Outlaw Soundworks - Out - Dance Tracks
DJ Garth & E.T.I. - Twenty Minutes Of Disco Glory - Wicked
Picture Perfect - Loose Flutes - Big Production
Dubtribe Sound System - What You Feel In Your Heart - Guidance

Usual story - All vinyl - 2 x Technics 1210's @ 320 kbps MP3 approx. 277mb


----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2010)

Music Club 






A New Regular Feature for 75 Live - a few friends get together and put tunes on for one another. The result is this:

Cissy Houston – Any Guy (N) Whitney's mum!
Lowell Fulson – My Baby (F) ...of "Tramp" fame.
Steve Ellis – Loot The Root (M) Previously of The Love Affair, now ex-docker with mangled feet.
Willy Dickson – Back Door Man (A) Sued by Led Zep over their "Whole Lotta Love".
Jackie Mittoo – Henry The Great (N) The keyboard king.
Freddie McGregor – Bobby Bobylon (F) More from Studio 1.
Eric Burdon & War - Magic Mountain (M) Ex-Animals frontman teams up with WAR as sampled by De La Soul + Portishead.
Fela Kuti – Water No Get Enemy (A) Afrobeat man of many wives...
The Peddlers – Smile (N) A drum break at the top!! From the "On A Clear Day" Peddlers.
Ritual – Sore Lip (F) Great lyric. Short lyric.
Kano – I’m Ready (M) Italo-disco-electro from 1980.
Pépé Bradock ft. Candi Staton – Do Your Duty (A) Pepe processes Candi beyond recognition.
Mos Def vs Zero 7 – Umi Says (N) Doesn't even sound like a mashup.
Elvis & The Wailers – Crying in the Chapel (F) When The King got stoned.
Paul Jones – Pretty Vacant (M) Ex-Manfred Mann frontman turns punk. Produced by Tim Rice!!!!
Faces – If I’m on the Late (A) Sorry I'm late love... lets have another pint!

http://www.terraincognita.co.uk/musicclub/MC1 - Mile End.mp3[/CENTER]


----------



## tendril (Feb 21, 2010)

tendril said:
			
		

> Schedule for 19th Feb 2010 on nu-rave.com:
> 
> 22.00 - 23.00 Tendril [Rummage through me box innit]
> 23.00 - 24.00 Paul Penfold [Detroit Techno set]



Recorded and available for download until next week

rightclickandsavetargetas [287MB @ 320Kbps]


----------



## El Jugador (Feb 22, 2010)

tendril said:


> Recorded and available for download until next week
> 
> rightclickandsavetargetas [287MB @ 320Kbps]



This is wicked


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 25, 2010)

Liveist said:


> Electronicwanderlust 2
> 
> Marc Romboy vs. Blake Baxter - Where Would You Be (Version 1) (Systematic Records)
> Soulrack - Modul Age (Sleeparchive Remix) (Cray1 Labworks)
> ...



8 mins into this, and I'm loving it as much as H.E.L.P.M.E. and Squeeky Bleeps...


----------



## Cloud (Feb 26, 2010)

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/player/web/2010-02-25T21_01_43-08_00


----------



## Apathy (Feb 26, 2010)

Liveist said:


> Electronicwanderlust 2
> 
> Marc Romboy vs. Blake Baxter - Where Would You Be (Version 1) (Systematic Records)
> Soulrack - Modul Age (Sleeparchive Remix) (Cray1 Labworks)
> ...



fookin rockin this one


----------



## rasrave (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh my God!
What a classic intro...couple of minutes into it.
Was what I needed after my old school research on Utube...
System working fine ...send more tunes!
Edited to add: at 43 minutes all was good...


----------



## Liveist (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice one guys, glad you enjoyed this one


----------



## tendril (Feb 27, 2010)

Last night's show on nu-rave.com (26-02-10) available for download:

rightclick and save target as [331MB @ 320 Kbps]

Brixton Hatter + Paul Penfold startin oldskool, then into breaks then some techno then an hour of deep electronica. Enjoy


----------



## METH LAB (Feb 27, 2010)

Good shit last night tendril 

And the LibAtee tonight... f*ckin awesome! Workin overtime to, although i dont think he an urbanite but shouts out anyways.

peace!


----------



## Addy (Feb 28, 2010)

A lil' 40 minute Old Skool mix done by me this afternoon.





*Tracklist:*
01. Fairy Dust - Set Up System
02. Hablando - Ramirez
03. Pot of Gold - Chestnut
04. Quadraphenia - Quadraphenia
05. Party Claps - Exposure
06. Get Down Everybody - Holy Noise
07. New York - Soup
08. Plastic Dreams - Jaydee
09. Ultimate Seduction - Ultimate Seduction
10. Sonar System - Meng Syndicate
11. Deep Inside of Me - TFX
12. Dominator - Human Resource
13. Invasion - Robert Armani
14. Orgasmico - Ramirez
15. Twin Freaks - Gateway Experience
16. A Walking Nightmare - Ultimate Seduction
17. Mayday Anthem - Westbam
18. 88 to Piano - Manix
19. Pullover - Speedy J
20. Bountyhunter - Dj Bountyhunter
21. Cosmotrash - Trashman (Lenny Dee remix)
22. Hocus Pocus - Hocus Pocus
23. Magic Feet - Mike Dunn

All mp3's and mixed without headphones

*http://www.zshare.net/download/731396516d96d3e1/*

Alt Link

Old_Skool_Mix_28_02_10.mp3


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 1, 2010)

*new PROD mix.....*






intro
conquering lion - Yabby you
can't get used to losing you - Andy Williams
best friend - The Beat
sugar & spice - Madness
mystified - Dirtbombs
calm down dad - Helen Love
those dancing days - Those Dancing Days
the perfect kiss - New Order
reasons to be cheerful pt 3 - Ian Dury
Yeah (pretentious) - LCD Soundsystem
ballad of Davy Crockett - Tennessee Ernie Ford
ring the alarm - Tenor Saw
(I've got a disease) I'm addicted to Cheese - Evaporators
kelly's heroes - Black Grape
black betty - Ram Jam Band
crazy horses - The Osmonds
gay bar - Electric Six
fight for your right (to party) - Beastie Boys
ace of spades - Motorhead


is here! is here! I found him!


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 1, 2010)

Pieface said:


> http://speakerspushair.wordpress.com/2010/02/17/are-you-drinking-with-me-jesus/


Fantastic stuff


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 1, 2010)

Where's the linky gawn outchmonkey!?!?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 1, 2010)

Addy said:


> A lil' 40 minute Old Skool mix done by me this afternoon.
> 
> *Tracklist:*
> 01. Fairy Dust - Set Up System
> ...



Clarse, propah clarse.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 1, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Where's the linky gawn outchmonkey!?!?



fair point. it's probably on the PROD thread 

http://prodnews.wordpress.com/


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 2, 2010)

Loving the use of the Emperor's theme for the intro...


----------



## Addy (Mar 2, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Clarse, propah clarse.


 

Cheers buddy! 

I'll get some headphones 1 day and do a mix I can hear before I drop it


----------



## Cloud (Mar 3, 2010)

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2010-03-02T18_50_10-08_00

I'm getting good now, playing out less, using the dual filter to good effect.

Deep house from Germany.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> Cheers buddy!
> 
> I'll get some headphones 1 day and do a mix I can hear before I drop it



I've got a moody copy of VDJ and am still attempting to sus how to use it, so you're at least one up on me


----------



## Pieface (Mar 3, 2010)

*el jefe posting*

ANOTHER Randy & Earl mix for y'all

http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/easy-like-sunday-morning/


----------



## Numbers (Mar 3, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Music Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is absolutely brilliant, missus and I are loving it.  

Can't wait to give the new Randy & Earl a spin too.


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2010)

ska invita said:


> A New Regular Feature for 75 Live - a few friends get together and put tunes on for one another.


nice concept. downloading now...


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 3, 2010)

Pieface said:


> ANOTHER Randy & Earl mix for y'all



psychic TV?  what the hell?

well, I'll be a sumbitch Randy!


----------



## killer b (Mar 3, 2010)

'the orchids' is a gorgeous song, though. it's hardly their most grating effort...


----------



## teqniq (Mar 4, 2010)

Pieface said:


> ANOTHER Randy & Earl mix for y'all
> 
> http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/easy-like-sunday-morning/



ACE!


----------



## retribution (Mar 6, 2010)

*Jack of Dubs - Mix for Delta 9*



ska invita said:


> Just heard this on the radio - love it - my favourite of your mixes so far - great mix progression ***** big up¬!



Thanks, glad you enjoyed it! Time for a new one.

A friend runs the Delta 9 website - an online music community based in Nottingham - and asked me to do a mix for them. Deep dubstep with techno/4x4 influences, here it is!

Jack of Dubs - Delta 9 (53mins/192kbps/73mb)

Tracklisting:

Cosmin TRG - 'Purple Lights' [Tempa]
T++ - 'Allied' [Erosion]
Joy Orbison - 'The Shrew Would Have Cushioned The Blow' [Aus Music]
Shackleton - 'Shortwave' [Skull Disco]
Xi - '000' [Immerse]
A Made Up Sound - 'Closer' [A Made Up Sound]
Peverelist - 'Junktion' (Shed rmx) [Tectonic]
Pearson Sound - 'So Far Ago' [Soul Jazz]
James Fox - 'Put It Back' (Ramadanman refix) [Take]
Narcossist - 'Brothel Creeper' [Clandestine Cultivations]
Cosmin TRG - 'Strobe Lick' [Tempa]
Jack Sparrow - 'Terminal' [Tectonic]
Pangaea - 'Router' [Hessle Audio]
Sigha - 'Bruised' [Hotflush]
Synkro - 'Come With Me' [Z Audio]
Emalkay - 'A.G.S.' [Dub Police]
Pangaea - '5-HTP' [Hessle Audio]
Jus Wan - 'QB-41' [Naked Lunch]
Rob Smith - 'Living in Unity' [Punchdrunk]

Enjoy


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 6, 2010)

placid said:


> This weeks offering... on a deep house tip
> 
> Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/TITTH.mp3
> 
> QUOTE] you sneak back two mixes in one month. bond to be good


----------



## Cloud (Mar 6, 2010)

dlx1;10394236][QUOTE=placid said:


> This weeks offering... on a deep house tip
> 
> Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/TITTH.mp3
> 
> QUOTE] you sneak back two mixes in one month. bond to be good



Yey, listening now!


----------



## Cloud (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow Placid must have the hugest record collection on earth, some classics in there.

@Addy - You should be using Torq or traktor if you ain't got phones, it's quite possible to mix without them cos of the waveforms, especially if you know the tunes well, plan it out etc... which I never do, half the time it's the first play lol but it's all for fun.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Mar 6, 2010)

Cloud said:


> Wow Placid must have the hugest record collection on earth, some classics in there.



Actually according to google it's a guy in Pittsburgh called Paul Mawhinney.
http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2008/09/biggest-record-collection-in-the-world-paul-mawhinney/


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet spring breeze selection... get the windows open and give it a listen...have a great spring everyone






Spring Sun Soul 

Osunlade - Glide
John Coltrane - Giant Steps
Visioneers - It's Simple
Burning Spear - Zion Higher
Bobby Bland - Let's Get Together
Hugh Masekela - Grazing In The Grass
The Wailers - Put It On
Ebaahi Soundz - Oshit
4Hero feat. Bembe Segue & Kaidi Taitham - Something In The Way 
Aphex Twin - Ptolemy
Derrick May - Strings of the Strings of Life
Sonar Kollektiv Orchester - Universal Love

Get it here!

EDIT: Will sound a lot better when the clocks go forward and it gets a bit warmer!​


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2010)

Cheers ska invita, I love your stuff  

Am off today re-decorating so am gonna enjoy some nice beats.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 8, 2010)

Liveist said:


> Electronicwanderlust 2
> 
> Marc Romboy vs. Blake Baxter - Where Would You Be (Version 1) (Systematic Records)
> Soulrack - Modul Age (Sleeparchive Remix) (Cray1 Labworks)
> ...



Booming this out now,nice one,rocking in mi chair like a good un


----------



## ska invita (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Numbers, appreciate it. Im feeling the spring spirit early this year, hope it comes over in the mix. That one tune Something In The Way has got me doing jazzcoteque slides and shuffles all round the house at the mo!


----------



## Cloud (Mar 8, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Thanks Numbers, appreciate it. Im feeling the spring spirit early this year, hope it comes over in the mix. That one tune Something In The Way has got me doing jazzcoteque slides and shuffles all round the house at the mo!



I'm feeling all mellow now thx


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Thanks Numbers, appreciate it. Im feeling the spring spirit early this year, hope it comes over in the mix. That one tune Something In The Way has got me doing jazzcoteque slides and shuffles all round the house at the mo!


I've listened to nothing but your mixes from your website today, 7+ hours thus far  and can honestly say I've enjoyed them all tremendously.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 9, 2010)

Numbers said:


> I've listened to nothing but your mixes from your website today, 7+ hours thus far  and can honestly say I've enjoyed them all tremendously.



Just downloading the first one now, there's a hint of summer in the air and I think this could be just the thing to accompany it


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Just downloading the first one now, there's *a hint *of summer in the air and I think this could be just the thing to accompany it


Thats the spirit! Ive got a thermometer at work and its 8 degrees in here! just a couple of weeks to go though - I think March 21st is usually the day people celebrate spring http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_(season)#Persia_.28Iran.29 Technically spring has begun though...


----------



## Yetman (Mar 9, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Thats the spirit! Ive got a thermometer at work and its 8 degrees in here! just a couple of weeks to go though - I think March 21st is usually the day people celebrate spring http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spring_(season)#Persia_.28Iran.29 Technically spring has begun though...



Big time! Excellent selection by the way, though the second tune (fast jazzy number, this one? John Coltrane - Giant Steps) just gave me a hilarious image of Mr Numbers speedcleaning his house in his tiger pants  it is a pretty good tune for speedcleaning in pants though, I may use it myself next time


----------



## ska invita (Mar 9, 2010)

Yetman said:


> Big time! Excellent selection by the way, though the second tune (fast jazzy number, this one? John Coltrane - Giant Steps) just gave me a hilarious image of Mr Numbers speedcleaning his house in his tiger pants  it is a pretty good tune for speedcleaning in pants though, I may use it myself next time


Its one of those Big Standards in the jazz cannon - but I think the first track by Usonlade tries tries to rip it off (sorry - pay homage to it!), is why they follow each other in the mix. Theres loads of versions of Giant Steps - i found this mad steel pan version which I didnt use in the end, as its just a little too twisted and didnt fit the rest of the mix - however check it out here:
Jaco Pastorius: "Giant Steps"


Edit: also on youtube is this pretty jawdroppping live version by piano man McCoy Tyner:

You dont have to like to jazz to recognise how amazing that is


----------



## placid (Mar 11, 2010)

*Deepside March 2010*

Mornin

Thought I'd up this… from last nights Deepside show…. bit rough round the edges but some nice bits on there which i'd forgotten about after all these years…… 

Didn't need to dig any further than my shelf right next to the decks of non 'old school' chicago.  hence a few releases off Guidance, Altered Moods and Eargasmic..  Properly digging these labels...

Glenn Underground - Hard Tymes - Eargasmic
Rezkar - Nebula - Altered Moods
Mandrake - Shaolin Techno - Dust Traxx
Fresh Cool Juice - Feelin' Strong - Guidance
Kellyss - Prisoner of Memories - Altered Moods
Michael Patrick - Invitation - Cognition
Indigenous Space People - Across The Universe - Future Vision
Bernard Badie - Time Reveals - Nightclub Records
Serendipity - Trust your feelings - Altered Moods
Johnny Fiasco - Passageway
Daryl Cura - Contigo - Eargasmic
Daryl Cura - Fourtone - Eargasmic
I-Levels - Dope Eyes - Guidance
Mutabaruka - Dis Poem - Guidance
Jared Wheeler - Maintainin' - Eargasmic.

done in 1 hit. 2 x 1210 320kbps approx. 200mb

PS  Hopefullly see some of you at BLOC.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 11, 2010)

Placid! you forgot the linky... after a bit of googling I found it:-

http://www.acid-house.net/Plac...epside_March2010.mp3


----------



## Addy (Mar 11, 2010)

*Nu-Rave.com*

.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 12, 2010)

ska invita said:


> *Homegrown*
> The idea behind this was to flow through some favourite british music - though if you look carefully you'll see a couple of imposters in there too! Couldn't help myself as their tracks were begging to go in... That aside, there's some really beautiful stuff on this one. There's a lot of crap things about this country, but music isn't one of them.
> 
> 1. Soweto Kinch - Intro
> ...



Lovin' this Ska


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2010)

When are you doing us a mix steph?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 12, 2010)

Soon come, killer.... still trying to get my head around Ableton!


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2010)

can't you do it old-school style?


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 12, 2010)

Well if you mean sl12's then I'll need to borrow someone's...

I could do a cut and splice in Audacity I spose, but really wanting to master Ableton


----------



## keybored (Mar 13, 2010)

Not mine, the brother of a neighbour of a poster on here did it:

```
http://3rdeye.podomatic.com/enclosure/2008-11-01T11_37_42-07_00.mp3
^Copy/paste to browser
1. Smooth,the man with two watches
2. smooth,big balls little brother
3. das fx they want fx
4. coldcut
5. artifacts wrong side of the tracks
6. j dilla/dj day
7. miss elliot
8. nightmares on wax pudpots
9. herbalizer scratchy noise
10. leaders of the new spontaneous
11. channel live mad ism
12. zeb water and the sun
13. tribute
14. weres it at
```

Bad tracklisting but a good listen.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2010)

Todays 4-6pm Nu-Rave.com Radio set by Moi.
An hr of dirty dubstep/D&B followed by a hr of Nu-Rave/old Skool (dark n slammin)

Download HERE


----------



## tendril (Mar 13, 2010)

Last night's London Underground show on nu-rave.com. Rinsed it I did 

'rightclick and save target as' [286MB @ 320Kbps]

Up until next saturday 


Cosmo & Dibs - Star Eyes
Nightwriters - Let The Music Use You (N.R.G. Remix)
2 Bad Mice - 2 Bad Mice (Remix)
The Prodigy - We Gonna Rock
Kaotic Chemistry - Illegal Subs (Krome & Time Remix)
The Prodigy - Everybody In the Place
The Good, 2 Bad & Hugly - You Know How To Love Me
The Good, 2 Bad & Hugly - Jungle
Outlander - Vamp (Alien Meets The Outlander Remix)
Danse City - Loverush
Sonic Solution - Get On The Move
D.O.P. - Groovy Beat (The Rock-it Mix)
Second Phase - Mentasm (Beltram and Mundo Mix)
DJ Doc Scott - Surgery (Original Mix)
DJ Doc Scott - N.H.S. (Midnite Mix)
DJ Doc Scott - Surgery (Remix)
Dragon Fly - Visions Of Rage (Original Mix)
Humanoid - Stakker Humanoid (Original Mix)
SL2 - On A Ragga Tip
SL2 - Way In My Brain
SL2 - Way In My Brain (Remix)
XLR8 - Dub Plate
Question MArk - Volume #1
Pennywise - Pennywise
Criminal Minds - Re- Baptised By Dub
Ratpack - Captain Of My Ship
Undercover ElephaNT & Secret Squirrel - Acid Beard Massive
Lords Of The Null Lines - Hyper On Experience (Aquasky & Masterblaster Remix)
4 Hero - Cookin Up Ya Brain
32 Troop - Old School Soldier (Spatt's 24 Hour Ruffneck Mix)


----------



## tendril (Mar 13, 2010)

Addy said:


> Todays 4-6pm Nu-Rave.com Radio set by Moi.
> An hr of dirty dubstep/D&B followed by a hr of Nu-Rave/old Skool (dark n slammin)
> 
> Download HERE



pon da download... will give it a listen when I go to work monday. That'll scare the shit outta the waiters


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice 1 bro'
Your set looks corkin!
Will d/l and have a listen in the car next week.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 13, 2010)

Tendril - looks 

I've been working on a bit of an eclectic mix on Ableton most of the day (finding it really slow to get my head around atm ), although seeing that makes me fancy having a stab at a 92 hardcore stylee mix instead!


----------



## rasrave (Mar 15, 2010)

Just thought that I would mention that I am listening to Density Of Sound 15 as we speak...lovely!
And thanks....


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2010)

teqniq said:


> Placid! you forgot the linky... after a bit of googling I found it:-
> 
> http://www.acid-house.net/Plac...epside_March2010.mp3



that links not working either! this one should be hokay:
http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Deepside_March2010.mp3


----------



## Addy (Mar 15, 2010)

Some corking mixes and free tunes from the Nu-Rave crew (inc. 1 or 2 urbanites  )

http://nuraveblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2010)

Another 1/2hr of Old Skool DnB from me as I fill in for a missing Dj.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 19, 2010)

stephj said:


> Tendril - looks
> 
> I've been working on a bit of an eclectic mix on Ableton most of the day (finding it really slow to get my head around atm ), although seeing that makes me fancy having a stab at a 92 hardcore stylee mix instead!



And so here arrives my first Urban mix!







One that takes me back to some of those tunes I first heard when I started going out raving back in 92!

2 Bad Mice - Bombscare
Chemical Company - Troniq Equator
EQ - True Devotion
2 Undercover - Unite
Dragon Fly - Visions Of Rage
Raging Rockers - Kounter Act
Chris Simmonds - Basic Basis
Urban Shakedown - Some Justice
4 Hero - Cooking Up Yah Brain
Xray Xperiments - Take No Chance
Blame - Music Takes You
DJ's Unite - DJ's Unite
One II One Productions - I Want You (Manix Remix)
Hedgehog Affair - Come On Let's Have Some Fun
Psychotropic - Hypnosis (SL2 Remix)
The Charm - De-Men-Tation
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Far Out

Download (140MB)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2010)

nice one steph, downloading now 
ta and big up


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2010)

excellent. downloading now.


----------



## Addy (Mar 19, 2010)

stephj said:


> And so here arrives my first Urban mix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Christ, that looks like a section cut from my playlist for tommorrows radio show 

Will take a listen though


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 20, 2010)

> stephj - Back to 92


----------



## ska invita (Mar 20, 2010)

nice 1 steph - enjoyed a lot - nice to hear a few tunes ive never heard before too (like 2 Undercover - Unite) .  is a choon! never knew what it was called till now. what with addy and tendril its a 92 takeover on this thread at the mo (ive got one gestating at the mo too!)

hope this is the first of many :0


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 20, 2010)

I've been ripping some of my garage vinyl this afternoon - so might serve up a 95-99 era garage/ukg mix (e.g. Tuff Jam/Grant Nelson kinda style rather than So Solid) next.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2010)

get on it.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 22, 2010)

*latest get drunk and dance nonsense PROD stylee*







intro
stupidity - Detroit Cobras
thatcher's children (punk donk) - Wild Billy Childish & The Moustaches Of The British Empire
GHP goes bananas - Go Home Productions
Ozzzy! - Drums Of Death
kids in america - Kim Wilde
baby i love you so - Colourbox
hells bells - AC/DC
b.a.b.y. - Rachel Sweet
coup - 23 Skidoo
(papa's got a brand new)pigbag - pigbag
starwars cantina band - sick puppy
sound of the crowd (soni code) - Human League
give me more - Britney Spears
d.a.n.c.e. - Justice
vache - Venetian Snares
overkill - Motorhead
the hardest button to button - The White Stripes
hung up - Madonna
alive - Daft Punk

better than it looks on paper 

http://prodnews.wordpress.com/2010/03/22/that-tardy-8th-birthday-mix-staggers-in/


----------



## Pieface (Mar 22, 2010)

MOAR






http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/2010/03/22/hot-burrito-666/


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2010)

Pieface said:


> MOAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Ay caramba! looks very tasty


----------



## magneze (Mar 23, 2010)

Drum & bass mix. 

1. Dub Tao - East Of Underground (Influx UK Edit) - Hard Edged Germany
2. Catabomb - Stonerose (feat Fortress) - Spun
3. Apex - Gonzo - Lifted
4. Hyro, Naibu & Spinline - Roller X - Fokuz
5. Sato - Turning Point - Ingredients
6. Bulletproof - Stranger Danger - Syndrome Audio
7. Drum Addict - Pump (Modified Motion Remix) - Industry Standard
8. Slum Dogz - Keep The Place Hoppin - Maximum Boost
9. Zen - That Sound - Flip Audio
10. Heist - Terra Hawks - Sumo Beatz
11. The Funktion - Passing Through - Traffic
12. Vital Elements - Humanoid - Zombie
13. Sensai - Conquest - Subway Soundz
14. Vital Element & DJ Pressure - Come Down Selecta (feat MC Deadly) - V2E
15. Ill Skillz - Stella Nova - Ill Skillz 

Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/magneze/drum-bass-march-2010
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/jz2y45


----------



## Apathy (Mar 23, 2010)

stephj said:


> And so here arrives my first Urban mix!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a proper tracklist, not sure i know this tune>>> Chris Simmonds - Basic Basis and i deffo dont know this one >> The Charm - De-Men-Tation... lookin forwards to hearing it


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 23, 2010)

Pieface said:


> MOAR
> http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/2010/03/22/hot-burrito-666/



Trabajo excelente mi amigo. Mi hermano y yo somos muy felices


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2010)

*Nu-Rave*

Hardcore Breaks

I know some of my mixes are a bit sketchy, but this one from last night on Nu-Rave.com Radio (another stand in set) is rather good if I do say so myself!

Got no playlist, but all tracks came from Hardcore Breaks Sampler 1,2 & 3 (all free downloads)

crap/not crap appreciated!


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 26, 2010)

^ ta for mix Addy 
That Add is there compensation if I don't get ripped in 4 weeks


----------



## Addy (Mar 26, 2010)

<Shameless Plug>
Vinyl Junkie is this weeks Sunday guest, playing on the Kidson Show.



> *28th March 2010* - The Vinyl Junkie Take Over Show! Vinyl Junkie will be taking over Kidson's Show to showcase his latest music, plus a new Crack house mix after 22:00 !!


 
Should be a good un'


----------



## tangerinedream (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Density of Sound...*

*Density of Sound 38*

  			 				The latest edition of the free music podcast featuring the usual genre blending maelstrom of new and interesting sounds from all across the globe.



Right click to download, left click to listen now 
.khi - Pehmingsoe
Talk Less, Say More - The End (Has to start Somewhere)
Hands - Hold (remixed by Plastic Jazz Orchestra)
Andreia Dacal - Pode Ser
Blue Ducks - Floss is Full of Surprises
Eaters - Last Christmas
Worriedaboutsatan - Patty Hearst
Tinitus - La Tango El Mano
El Fata - London City
Entertainment for the Braindead - Sirens 1
Measures - Dive In
SushiDread meets Axon [Sound] - Balkh-Ab Steppa
Sardinia Bass Legalize - Spring is coming (Peak Remix)
Junior 85 - Tony House
Deadly Habit - Shuffling in Public transit
Hayvanlar Alemi - Adrasan Dub


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 28, 2010)

magneze said:


> Drum & bass mix.
> 
> 1. Dub Tao - East Of Underground (Influx UK Edit) - Hard Edged Germany
> 2. Catabomb - Stonerose (feat Fortress) - Spun
> ...


Had to be told im tapping mi feet to hard in college library nice one


----------



## magneze (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Addy (Mar 28, 2010)

1 for the May radio show...
86-90's house /acid
 as played on Nu-Rave.com radio 27-03-10


----------



## neilh (Mar 29, 2010)

Rocksteady Mix:

http://soundcloud.com/neil-argonaut/argonaut-sounds-rocksteady-mix-1

Tracklisting: Rock steady - Alton Ellis / Come on Little Girl - The Melodians / It's Raining - The Three Tops / I Don't Mind - The Bassies / Loving Pauper - Dobby Dobson / Lonely Street - The Conquerors / Queen Majesty - The Techniques / Mabrouk Wailing - Tommy McCook and the SUpersonics / Evening Time / Jackie Mittoo / I'm Just A Guy / Alton Ellis / Ease Up - the Bases / It Mek - Desmond Dekker / Wear you to the ball - The Paragons / My Conversation / Slim SMith and the Uniques / Cry Tough / Alton Ellis and the Flames / Burial - The Wailers / You Don't Care - The Techniques / The Great Wogga Wogga - Dennis Alcapone / Love Is a Treasure - Freddie McKay / Love Is a Treasure - Lizzy / Last Train to Expo '67 - The Melodians / I'll Get Along Without You - The Melodians / Why Did You Leave Me - Alton and Phyllis / Moodorama - Roland Alphonso / Love Was All I Had - Alton Ellis / Rougher Yet - Slim Smith / These Guys - The Sensations / Only A SMile - The Paragons / Rock Steady - Alton Ellis


----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2010)

neilh said:


> Rocksteady Mix:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/neil-argonaut/argonaut-sounds-rocksteady-mix-1
> 
> Tracklisting: Rock steady - Alton Ellis / Come on Little Girl - The Melodians / It's Raining - The Three Tops / I Don't Mind - The Bassies / Loving Pauper - Dobby Dobson / Lonely Street - The Conquerors / Queen Majesty - The Techniques / Mabrouk Wailing - Tommy McCook and the SUpersonics / Evening Time / Jackie Mittoo / I'm Just A Guy / Alton Ellis / Ease Up - the Bases / It Mek - Desmond Dekker / Wear you to the ball - The Paragons / My Conversation / Slim SMith and the Uniques / Cry Tough / Alton Ellis and the Flames / Burial - The Wailers / You Don't Care - The Techniques / The Great Wogga Wogga - Dennis Alcapone / Love Is a Treasure - Freddie McKay / Love Is a Treasure - Lizzy / Last Train to Expo '67 - The Melodians / I'll Get Along Without You - The Melodians / Why Did You Leave Me - Alton and Phyllis / Moodorama - Roland Alphonso / Love Was All I Had - Alton Ellis / Rougher Yet - Slim Smith / These Guys - The Sensations / Only A SMile - The Paragons / Rock Steady - Alton Ellis


Sweet and dusty - love it


----------



## Pieface (Mar 30, 2010)

*El Jefe...*

couple of new mixes:

Dubversion's Going Back Into the Woods Mix
loops and drones and swells and grinds and stuff. Fennesz, The Fun Years, Jeck, Branca, NWW, that sort of thing.

Dubversion's Big Fucking Noise In Your Fucking Face Mix
the first two hours of a potentially infinite "driving" mix - Ministry, Mclusky, DJ Scud, Butthole Surfers, Panacea, Iggy, Pussy Galore, Superchunk, Sabbath, Bad Brains, Rudimentary Penii, Aphex Twin etc etc etc


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 30, 2010)

neilh said:


> Rocksteady Mix:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/neil-argonaut/argonaut-sounds-rocksteady-mix-1
> 
> Tracklisting: Rock steady - Alton Ellis / Come on Little Girl - The Melodians / It's Raining - The Three Tops / I Don't Mind - The Bassies / Loving Pauper - Dobby Dobson / Lonely Street - The Conquerors / Queen Majesty - The Techniques / Mabrouk Wailing - Tommy McCook and the SUpersonics / Evening Time / Jackie Mittoo / I'm Just A Guy / Alton Ellis / Ease Up - the Bases / It Mek - Desmond Dekker / Wear you to the ball - The Paragons / My Conversation / Slim SMith and the Uniques / Cry Tough / Alton Ellis and the Flames / Burial - The Wailers / You Don't Care - The Techniques / The Great Wogga Wogga - Dennis Alcapone / Love Is a Treasure - Freddie McKay / Love Is a Treasure - Lizzy / Last Train to Expo '67 - The Melodians / I'll Get Along Without You - The Melodians / Why Did You Leave Me - Alton and Phyllis / Moodorama - Roland Alphonso / Love Was All I Had - Alton Ellis / Rougher Yet - Slim Smith / These Guys - The Sensations / Only A SMile - The Paragons / Rock Steady - Alton Ellis



Lovin' this


----------



## magneze (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## neilh (Mar 31, 2010)

is that spam aimed at me?


----------



## magneze (Apr 1, 2010)

Nope. I doubt spam can be aimed anyway. Chucked, maybe.


----------



## retribution (Apr 1, 2010)

stephj said:


> Back to 92



Really enjoyed this, thanks


----------



## speed-it-up (Apr 1, 2010)

*House/Acid Mix*

Boompty to Bang Bang in 70 minutes with Chicago, Acid and Detroit sounds.
Decks, Traktor Scratch and Fx.
128 bpm, 320 kbps

http://soundcloud.com/dj-ed-white/fairly-jackin

1. Royksop- So Easy (So BHQ remix) - Wall of Sound
2. Home & Garden - Domesticated - Om Records
3. Funky Transport - Shake It - (BHQ Mix) - Farris Wheel
4. DJ Sneak - Funky Guitar (Mastiksoul) - 4 Kenzo
5. DJ Sneak - Can't Take No More - Magnetic
6. Johnny Fiasco - Groove On Kink - Klassic Fiasco
7. Kink- In My Mind- Kolour
8. Kerri Chandler - Pong - Deeply Rooted House
9. Rhythm is Rhythm - Kaos - Transmat
10. Phil Weeks & Chris Carrier - Tight Squeeze - Robsoul
11. Phil Weeks- Hypnose - Robsoul
12 Kenny Hawkes - Sleaze Walking - Brique Rouge
13. Gene Farris - Take Me Back (John Hawley B Side Dub) - Farris Wheel
14. Blake Baxter & Abe Duque - Wake Up - Process
15. Rude RKade - Beautiful (Runes Acid Mix) - Underwater
16 Joshua Iz - Blazthole - Vizual
17. Leon Louder - Voices -Temple Mountain


----------



## Dan U (Apr 1, 2010)

nice one, will get on that


----------



## Numbers (Apr 1, 2010)

neilh said:


> Rocksteady Mix:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/neil-argonaut/argonaut-sounds-rocksteady-mix-1
> 
> Tracklisting: Rock steady - Alton Ellis / Come on Little Girl - The Melodians / It's Raining - The Three Tops / I Don't Mind - The Bassies / Loving Pauper - Dobby Dobson / Lonely Street - The Conquerors / Queen Majesty - The Techniques / Mabrouk Wailing - Tommy McCook and the SUpersonics / Evening Time / Jackie Mittoo / I'm Just A Guy / Alton Ellis / Ease Up - the Bases / It Mek - Desmond Dekker / Wear you to the ball - The Paragons / My Conversation / Slim SMith and the Uniques / Cry Tough / Alton Ellis and the Flames / Burial - The Wailers / You Don't Care - The Techniques / The Great Wogga Wogga - Dennis Alcapone / Love Is a Treasure - Freddie McKay / Love Is a Treasure - Lizzy / Last Train to Expo '67 - The Melodians / I'll Get Along Without You - The Melodians / Why Did You Leave Me - Alton and Phyllis / Moodorama - Roland Alphonso / Love Was All I Had - Alton Ellis / Rougher Yet - Slim Smith / These Guys - The Sensations / Only A SMile - The Paragons / Rock Steady - Alton Ellis


Love this, thanks very much.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 1, 2010)

> Fairly Jackin'


playing now ta


----------



## placid (Apr 1, 2010)

*Placid Slectro Mix*

Hi

Thought i'd chuck together a few electroey bits…and a squelchy number for good measure….

You can get it from here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_slectro_mix.mp3

AFX - Boxing Day - Rephlex
Boris Divider - Electronics 3 (Miami Style) - Drivecom
Sound Of Mind - Programming - PC Records
T++ - Allied - No Label
Voice Stealer - Electromotive Force - Subvert
Matt Whitehead *-*Spinning Mobile - Cultivated Electronics
Scape One - Flashback - Pnuma
EDMX & Qwerty - Madd Aciddd - Breakin' Records
Rob Belleville - Sounds Of Introspection - aDepth audio
Sonar Bass - Welcome to Sonar Bass 4 - U-trax
Anton Zap - I Get No Kick From Champagne - Ethereal Sound
Underground Resistance - Electronic Warfare - Underground Resistance
Der Zyklus - Formenverwandler - Frustrated Funk
Urban Textures - Voltaic - Bass4Bots
Sonar Bass - Sonar Base #6 - U-trax
Pollon - Lost Souls - Scopex
Jared Wilson - Drug Related Stories (Scmocid Edit) - 7777
Der Zyklus - Der Tonimpulstest	 - Frustrated Funk
CRC - Mandragora - Heliocentric
Sonar Bass - Intergalactic Anecdote - U-trax
Anthony Rother - Sex with the Machines
Hardfloor - The Life we choose - Hardfloor
D'arcangelo - Walking Largo - 030303
Suburban Knights - Acid Africa - Underground Resistances

As usual, done in one hit on 2 x technics 1210's

2 hrs  320 kbps approx 290MB

Hit me up on facebook for more mixes and gig info - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41658902688

Enjoy


----------



## Apathy (Apr 3, 2010)

placid said:


> Hi
> 
> Thought i'd chuck together a few electroey bits…and a squelchy number for good measure….
> 
> ...



looking very much on the mint as fook side of things this one placid, getting it downloaded


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2010)

Yesterdays radio show :- (like a dick I forgot to press broadcast so the first hr i was playing to myself  )

No tracklist, but its a mash-up of old skool hardcore - Nu-Rave breaks & a bit of jungle techno...

Stuff like...
Nebula II - Confusion
Frequency - Kiss the sky
SL2 - Way in my brain
Orca - 4am (Nee remix)
Ultimate Seduction - Ultimate Seduction
Ultimate Seduction - Huse Nation
The Good, 2 Bad & Hugly - jungle
Tango & Ratty - Tales From The Darkside
Richie K - Doin Right
Junki.Munki.Vs.Reckless - Sun.Dance

http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/17472800/file.html

Certainly worth a download IMHO (even if only to hear the improvement of my mixing)


----------



## Addy (Apr 7, 2010)

*Nu-Rave.com Radio*

Tonight, I stepped in for an hr and played some old skool jungle and Nu-Rave breaks.
stuff like:
Babylon Crew - Press Up
Omni Trio - renegade Snares
Krome & Time - Ganja Man
Dj Hype - Roll the Beats
Ronnie Size - Its a Jazz Thing
Deep Blue - Helecopter
New Blood - Worries in the Dance
Richie K - Riddick
Aike - Cenobytes
Prove Correct - Dance (while the record spins)
Nefti - Real
Renegade Genius - Let me hear you scream

http://www12.zippyshare.com/v/93013641/file.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 8, 2010)

*Density of Sound 39*

  			 				Stuff n ting as usual. What else is there to say other than LISTEN!




Clickety click to download 
Pixelord - Quartz Boy (Coco Bryce Dirt Rider Remix)
Nangdo - Rattan Joint
Power and Beauty - Beggars and Felons
Ghost - M
Rafter - Long ago a rodent as big as a bull lurked in South America
Stretch and Relax - Blue Dilattant (Olivia Louvel)
Nasakid - Boton
Swin Deorin - Scratchnin Poster (nonimix)
Frau - Rat + Cat
Defiant Kinetics - Placid Inflammable
Geotic - Smiles and Experiments in the Vanilla Kitchen
Culprate - Mars
TV Youth - Ceries
Bagpipe Whisky - Nostrich
Wagawaga - Clownface

Black Twig Pickers - Wild Horse of Stony Point


----------



## placid (Apr 9, 2010)

*Not so CLassic CHicago House*

Slept on chicago house from 85 - 92

http://www.acid-house.net/CNC6.mp3

Denise Motto - IMNXTC - Playhouse
Risque Rhythm Team - 122 House - Chicago Connection
Marcus Mixx - Untitled - LPP
Survival - I can't Wait - Target
The Sweat Boys - Do You Want To Jack - West Madison Street
Jody Finch - Jack Your Big Booty - (Derrick Carter Acid Mix) - LPP
James JR Martin - Only Wanted To Be - Yoton
Sterling Void - Take Me Higher - Underground
Knight Action - D Rail - Let's Dance
Marcus Mixx - 4 What It Was Worth - Missing
On The House - Pleasure Control- Bright Star
Suburban Boys - Demon - Dance Mania
Sterling Void - Serve it up - Underground
Vincent Floyd - I'm So Deep - Dance Mania
Risque Rhythm Team - More Than Just A Dance - Chicago Connection
Joe R Lewis - All Aboard, House Train
Kevin Dobbins - It Feels Good - Missing Dog
No Name - Hypnotic House - House Nation
Brian Harris - H2O - Chicago Underground

Done in one hit on 2x 1210's @320 kbps  1hr 20 ish  210mb

Enjoy


----------



## Apathy (Apr 9, 2010)

nice one, lookin sweet as^^ how many vinyls have u got then placid?  always clockin ur name on discogs.. on all the proper tunes too its shockin


----------



## placid (Apr 9, 2010)

not THAT many.. prob in the region of 3500....

I like to think there is no filler in that lot tho....


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 10, 2010)

placid again thanks


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 10, 2010)

placid said:


> Slept on chicago house from 85 - 92
> 
> http://www.acid-house.net/CNC6.mp3
> 
> ...



Great stuff placid!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> *Density of Sound 39*
> 
> Stuff n ting as usual. What else is there to say other than LISTEN!
> 
> ...


excellent as always - interesting to see whats going to happen to creative commons music if the internet police clamp down on illegal sharing...


Pieface said:


> Dubversion's Going Back Into the Woods Mix
> loops and drones and swells and grinds and stuff. Fennesz, The Fun Years, Jeck, Branca, NWW, that sort of thing.


Just made this mix my new 70minute ringtone - nice 1


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2010)

Addy said:


> Tonight, I stepped in for an hr and played some old skool jungle and Nu-Rave breaks.
> stuff like:
> Babylon Crew - Press Up
> Omni Trio - renegade Snares
> ...



this links dead addy - any chance of a reup?


----------



## retribution (Apr 13, 2010)

*Mix for Cheapest Pen*






A good friend runs the insightful Cheapest Pen blog focusing on funky, garage, grime, dubstep, wot-do-u-call-it beats. I've put together a mix of old, new, and 'future' garage for it. Plus a sprinkling of garage-y dubstep for good measure. And Addison Groove's 'juke' tune-of-the-moment 'Footcrab'.

Grab it here and get your boogie on 

*Tracklisting:*

Addison Groove - 'Footcrab' [Swamp 81]
Pangaea - 'Memories' [white]
VVV - 'Project X' [Fortified]
Scuba - 'Speak' [Naked Lunch]
Maxim - 'Scheming' (Zed Bias rmx) [XL]
Ghost - 'Lyrical Tempo' [Tempa]
Roof Light - 'How Far Are You From Anywhere' [L2S]
Digital Mystikz - 'Pathwayz' [Tempa]
Vibezin - 'I Need You' [L2S]
Crystal Fighters - 'I Love London' (Brackles rmx) [Kitsuné]
Seiji - 'Yesman' [SeijiMusic]
Ramadanman - 'I Beg You' [Hessle Audio]
Clueless - 'Everybody Want Some' [L2S]
Monz - 'In My Head' [L2S]
DJ Madd - 'Flex'd' [Boka]
Zomby - 'Spliff Dub' (Rustie rmx) [Hyperdub]
Martyn - 'Krdl-T-Grv' [3024]
Jack Sparrow - 'Torment' [Tectonic]
Clouds - 'Protecting Hands' (Isan rmx) [Deep Medi]

Hope you like!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^that looks great jack






A ruff and ready mix of 92/93/94 hardcore, crammed full of favourites.

Hardcore Londonism

*just 4 U london*
Bodysnatch - Euphony (Kuff mix)
Code 071 - A London Sumtin'
Dance Conspiracy - Dub War Chapter 2

*when it comes to sound business*
Phuture Assasins - Future Dub
Criminal Minds - Baptised by Dub
The Brothers Grimm - Exodus

*to all the rude boys dem*
Manix - Hardcore Jungalism
Doc Scott - Here come the Drums
Lenny D Ice - We are I.E
Urban Shakedown - Some Justice

*do it again*
Rufige Kru - Rollin Like Scottie
Noise Factory - Wheel Up

*for real*
4Hero - Real Love
Noise Factory - Breakage #6

*are you with me out there*
DJ Ron - Cannan Land
Smith and Mighty - Killa

 *angels*
Doc Scott - Dark Angel
Goldie - Saint Angel 

*blissed outro*
Manix - You Held My Hand
Tek 9 - Just a Dream 

Linkety Link

more oldskool shenannigans from me here OXOXOX


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool Ska 

I did a 93 mix at the weekend (kicking off with Euphony too, spooky!  ), upload soon!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2010)

the original or the remix?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2010)

The original stripped down one - which had a whole new lease of life in 93!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2010)

stephj said:


> Ah, the original - which remix is the one above?



the original is probably my fav - ruru,ruru,rush,sh,sh,sh,sh,sh,sh,sh 

not sure what you call the remix here - maybe the Kuff Mix - have a listen and see - it came out not long after the original i thought, though it may even have been on the flip. ive got it on resissue so dont know for sure. cant wait to hear your mix


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, soz, editted when I realised it's the Kuff mix on the flip!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 14, 2010)

stephj said:


> I did a 93 mix at the weekend (kicking off with Euphony too, spooky!  ), upload soon!









Some 93 bizniz that takes me back to the days of listening to Weekend Rush, Kool and Don each and every weekend (with a few from 92 which were also still being caned well into 93! )

Bodysnatch - Euphony (Big City)
4 Hero - In The Shadows Part III (Reinforced)
4 Horsemen Of The Apocalypse - Drowning In Her (Tone Def Records)
D.O.P.E. - When I was Young (Rugged Vinyl)
Studio 2 - Dirty Games (white)
DJ Solo - Darkage (Production House)  
Manix - The X Factor (Reinforced)
D'Cruze - Want You Now DJ SS & EQ Remix (Suburban Base)  
C-Biz - Crowd Says Rewind (Brain Records)
Cool Hand Flex - Mars (In Touch Records) 
Omni Trio - Feel Good (Moving Shadow) 
Potential Bad Boy - Let's Go (Limited E) 
The Untouchables - N'Joi This (Tough Toonz) 
Cloud 9 - Mr Logic Cloud 9 Remix (Moving Shadow) 
Noise Factory - Breakage 4 (3rd Party) 
Foul Play - Finest Illusion (white)

Download (140MB)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 14, 2010)

A mate of mine has done a mix of unsigned, unreleased & forthcoming Dubstep tracks. Thought peeps on here might be interested 

Dubstep Chilled Deep Dark Heavy Dirty Mix Unsigned Unreleased Forthcoming
01. Probert - Stand Alone 
02. Wally - Galaxies 
03. Fassyman - Ladda Dub 
04. Astral - Thespiae Culture 
05. Bass Tandem - Uranium 
06. Section 8 - Mission 
07. Cairo - Beige 
08. Kevlar & ENIGMA - Basshoven - Fur Elise 
09. Melodik - King of Zion 
10. Neon - Wasting Away 
11. Fable - Shottas Dub 
12. King Tubby - Downtown Rock (Graish Remix) 
13. A-Team - A Walk In Da Park (Inti Galactic Remix) 
14. Evil Kitten - Mindtwisting Sounds 
15. TekMerc - I'm Going To Play 
16. Narcoleptic Japanese Girl - Jimi 
17. Fable - 7 
18. Grizzler - Epstein The Swami 
19. Dark Elixir - Get Ridz 
20. Astral - Abomination 
21. Kevlar & ENIGMA - Serious Danger 
22. Fable - Ur Not Gully 
23. Emalkay - When I Look At You (Meanstreak Bootleg Remix) 
24. FJH & PERA - Sectah 
25. Gizmode - Sincethecrackstep 
26. FS9 - STR!KK 
27. Subsider - Hot Fudge 
28. Grizzler - Digital Invasion 
29. Astral - Conclave Entities 
30. Gizmode - Fallout

http://soundcloud.com/tekmerc/unsigned-unreleased-forthcoming


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2010)

stephj said:


> Some 93 bizniz that takes me back to the days of listening to Weekend Rush, Kool and Don each and every weekend (with a few from 92 which were also still being caned well into 93! )
> 
> Bodysnatch - Euphony (Big City)
> 4 Hero - In The Shadows Part III (Reinforced)
> ...



definitive selection - everyone a killer - top work steph


----------



## Apathy (Apr 14, 2010)

*brap*

grabbin the two london tings


----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2010)

Just finished listening to just4ulondon. Great.


----------



## placid (Apr 16, 2010)

*Analogarhythms*

I know, I know.. yet another mix…

This is mostly stuff I picked up recently….  plus a few old bits thrown in which I thought might fit in quite nicely

Was quite pleased with it, hope you enjoy

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Analogarhythms.mp3

Records played

Louis Haiman - Outpost - Abstract Forms
Anokie - Wake Up In & Lightyears - Zyntax Motorcity
Morphology - Active Optics - Abstract Forms
Anton Zap - Velo - Ethereal
Tevo Howard - Everyday House Music (Ext Orig Mix) - Beautiful Granville Records
Model 500 - Starlight (Mike Huckaby SYNTH mix) - Echospace
Jose Lau - Inner - Altered Moods
Music Institute Part 2 - NDATL
Shake - Franchie - Frictional
Roland King - Flashbacks From The M1 - M3
Christopher Rau - Soulful - Laid
Levon Vincent - Solemn Days - Deconstruct
Jared Wilson - Paris Massacre - 7777
Jürgen Paape - Reval - Profan
Chicago Skyway - Acid - Uzuri
Disco Nihilist - Easy - Construction Paper
Anton Zap - Velo - Ethereal
Jaime Read - Digital Acid - Elektrosouls
Orange - Le Couleur - Fnac
Âme - Basic Track - Sonar Kollectiv
Anokie - My Friends a Preditor - Zyntax Motorcity

As usual - done in one hit 2 x Technics 1210 - 2hr approx 280MB @ 320 kbps


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2010)

placid said:


> I know, I know.. yet another mix…


not another one!







dont ever stop placid!


----------



## Apathy (Apr 16, 2010)

yeh keep em comin placid

nice one to ska and stephj too.  The london mixes are spot on


----------



## rasrave (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh Dear Ska Invita...
Jumping around on the porch here, 10 minutes into Hardcore Londonism...nice one! "Go with the flow"...can't beat the system. Have not heard that one in 15 years, lovely!
Checking out the rest of the tunes on the site, already bookmarked.
Thanks!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 18, 2010)

rasrave said:


> "Go with the flow"...can't beat the system. !


not a sentiment i  agree with mind you! still, classic track and glad its rocking your porch! where in the us are you rr?


----------



## Liveist (Apr 18, 2010)

Summer Celestica

A two and a half hour mix of House, Tech House, Techno and such and such: 

1. Daniel Steinberg - Opening Close (Original Mix) (Kiddaz.FM) 
2. Nicole Moudaber - She Wears The Pants (Original Mix) (Intacto Records) 
3. Nicole Moudaber - Avocado In My Belly (Original Mix) (BluFin) 
4. Robaco Bossa - Black Bird (Original Mix) (Defected) 
5. Bassjackers and Apster - Klambu (Original Mix) (Sneakerz MUZIK) 
6. Basti Grub - Lina (Original Mix) (Hohenregler Records) 
7. Dimitri Andreas - Snickerz (Original Mix) (Systematic Recordings) 
8. Namito - V (Dimitri Andreas Remix) (Yoshitoshi Recordings) 
9. Mes - Back To Basics (Satoshi Tomiie Mes Remix) (Saw Recordings) 
10. Tiefschwarz - Find Me featuring Cassy (Dub Mix) (Souvenir Music) 
11. Ellen Allien - Feel Like (Original Mix) (Bpitch Control) 
12. Julian Jeweil - Amore (Original Mix) (Cocoon Recordings) 
13. Robag Wruhme and Wighnomy Brothers - Wortkabular (Original Mix) (Musik Krause) 
14. Claude VonStroke - Greasy Beat featuring Bootsy Collins (dOP Remix) (dirtybird) 
15. Ellen Allien - Pump (Original Mix) (Bpitch Control) 
16. Alex Under - Autorretrato (Original Mix) (Minibus) 
17. Harvey McKay - 69 (Original Mix) (Soma Records) 
18. Stimming - Una Pena (Original Mix) (Diynamic Music) 
19. Oliver Huntemann - Rikarda (Original Mix) (Ideal Audio) 
20. Abe Duque featuring Virginia - Following My Heart (Oliver Huntemann Remix) (Process Recordings) 
21. The Knife - Like A Pen (Thomas Schumacher Remix) (Rabid Records) 
22. Damian Lazarus - Diamond In The Dark (dOP Remix) (Get Physical Music) 
23. The Selph - Designer Beaver (Uto Karem Remix) (Suara) 
24. Laurent Garnier - Stargazing (Original Remix) (Crosstown Rebels) 
25. Robag Wruhme - Blech Beule (Original Mix) (Circus Company) 
26. Telefon Tel Aviv - Immolate Yourself (Thomas Muller Burning Man Mix) (Bpitch Control) 
27. Chardronnet vs. Afrilounge - Just For A Little Peek (Gabriel Ananda Remix) (Sportclub) 
28. Richard Davis, Dave DK and Holger Zilske - You Will Find Out (Kiki Remix) (Moodmusic) 
29. Good Guy Mikesh and Filburt - Milk Honey (Original Mix) (Liebe Detail) 
30. Clara Moto - Song Of Exhaustion and Ivory (Original Mix) (InFine Music) 
31. Pantha Du Prince - Welt Am Draht (Original Mix) (Rough Trade UK) 

Stream: http://www.play.fm/recording/summercelestica30631 
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/6ljkm3
Download (Mirror): http://www.mediafire.com/?t5xjznyjwno


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 19, 2010)

ska invita said:


> ^^^that looks great jack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## sonicdancer (Apr 19, 2010)

Liveist the We're Here To Welcome You link is broken on page 50 of this thread. Any way to throw it back up ??? downloading the H.E.LP. M.E mix now to see what its like.


----------



## Liveist (Apr 19, 2010)

sonicdancer said:


> Liveist the We're Here To Welcome You link is broken on page 50 of this thread. Any way to throw it back up ??? downloading the H.E.LP. M.E mix now to see what its like.



Here you go. Hope you enjoy:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/bmnf9w


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2010)

Augustus Pablo Special

up waricka hill - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
jah say the time has come - hugh mundell (message 7")
power of the trinity dub - augustus pablo (rockers 12")
silent satta - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
east of the river nile - augustus pablo (big shot 7")
kid ralph - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
block out - augustus pablo (riley inc 7")
problems - horace andy (rockers 7")
rockers mood - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
jah fire will be burning - hugh mundell (J & F 12")
skanking easy - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
king tubbys meet rockers uptown - augustus pablo and king tubby (island 12")
cinderella in black - augustus pablo (impact 7")
dub 4 - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
memories of the ghetto - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
release the chains - barry brown (rockers 10")
humble yourself - asher and trimble (rockers 7")
el rockers - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
african must be free - hugh mundell (international 7"
zion high dub - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
peace in the city - augustus pablo (Fatman 7")
think twice - delroy williams (rockers 7")
no entry - augustus pablo (gussie 76 12")
jah light - augustus pablo (clocktower 7")


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 22, 2010)

that looks wicked Ringo!

Here's my latest, not a "mix" as such:






http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2010/04/rsi-radio-podcast-episode-4/

Digital reggae, rapso and soca, reggae-infused grime and bit of chat by me. Oh, and a dancing venereal disease.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 22, 2010)

ringo said:


> Augustus Pablo Special
> 
> up waricka hill - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
> jah say the time has come - hugh mundell (message 7")
> ...



This is great, thanks ringo


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 22, 2010)

> placid - Analogarhythms


 A slower pass Nice


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 22, 2010)

*2 mixes....*

DjTAB - make some break some breaks [320kbps Mp3] - a selection of mostly breaks with a few house tunes a la Housebreakin' styleeeeee....

* Radioactive man - Uranium * Fluke - absurd (Adam Freeland & ILS mix) * Pulse - Control the night * Way out west - Spike * Dj Rap - Bad Girl (Hybrid mix) * Beat assassins - Bebopaloola * Splitloop - Here on business * Soul of man Ft hiphop Candy - Sukdat * Slag bros - the flow * Smithmonger - Wind up * Soto - Ghetto blast ya! * Scam - Killer (deepcut mix) * Meat Katie Ft Aquasky - Feathers (Radioactive man mix) * Aquasky Ft Ragga twins - Ready for this (Baobinga mix) * Digital base - Schranzinger (Super style deluxe mix) * Leci - G_y * Vext - Badbwoy * Def inc - University of dub *

Make some break some Soundcloud linky

...then

My commercial alter ego Asker B presents a selection of pop and dance re-edits that you might like, or alternatively might not - your kids might like it LOL 

Girlz Nite [320Kbps MP3]

Daft Punk - around the world * Kylie - Can't get you out of my head * Lady Sovereign - Love me or hate me * Keri Hilson - I like * Kei$ha - TikTok (wolfadelic edit) * B52's - Love Shack * Duran Duran - Rio (Dubstep refix) * Bassnectar - Magical World Ft Nelly Furtado * Duck Sauce - Barbera Streisand (O God Mix) * New Order - Blue Monday '88 - Don Rimini Ft Rye Rye - Hardcore Girls * Major Lazer - keep it goin Louder Ft Nina Sky (Diplo Mix) * Olive - You're not alone (Sergio Rane edit) * La Roux - I'm not your Toy (Data Mix) * Kid Cudi - Day 'N Night (Beatacue re-rub) * Lily Allen - The Fear (Wideboys edit) * Lady Gaga Ft Beyonce - Telephone (ChewFu edit) * Ellie Goulding - Under the sheets (Jeuce rework)

Girlz Nite Soundcloud linky


----------



## Numbers (Apr 22, 2010)

ringo said:


> Augustus Pablo Special
> 
> up waricka hill - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
> jah say the time has come - hugh mundell (message 7")
> ...




Cheers Ringo.

Found this old link to some blinding old hip hop mixes going back to 1979, The History of Hip Hop.  Almost forgot about it.  Posted by an Urb a few years ago

http://www.itstherub.com/radio.htm


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 22, 2010)

stephj 

Ta just played some of that make me think of Payback Elevation doo.
but a bit speed up


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 22, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Found this old link to some blinding old hip hop mixes going back to 1979, The History of Hip Hop.  Almost forgot about it.  Posted by an Urb a few years ago
> 
> http://www.itstherub.com/radio.htm


Fucking hell; that's excellent - cheers.


----------



## strummerville (Apr 26, 2010)

ringo said:


> Augustus Pablo Special
> 
> up waricka hill - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
> jah say the time has come - hugh mundell (message 7")
> ...



Cheers for this. Can you actually download this, I seem to only be able to stream it?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2010)

strummerville said:


> Cheers for this. Can you actually download this, I seem to only be able to stream it?



you probably have a mac - try holding down one of the buttons that activates your missing 'right click' (its either alt, ctrl or the appl button) then click and save as. or if you do have a pc, right click and save as. sometimes on PCs if you have quicktime installed it goes straight to the quicktime player, hence the right click>save as to avoid that happening.


----------



## strummerville (Apr 26, 2010)

ska invita said:


> you probably have a mac - try holding down one of the buttons that activates your missing 'right click' (its either alt, ctrl or the appl button) then click and save as. or if you do have a pc, right click and save as. sometimes on PCs if you have quicktime installed it goes straight to the quicktime player, hence the right click>save as to avoid that happening.



Sorted thanks for that. You're right, I have a mac and you have to right click on the link on here not once you've gone to the link itself (if that makes sense).


----------



## Numbers (Apr 26, 2010)

ringo said:


> Augustus Pablo Special
> 
> up waricka hill - augustus pablo (rockers 7")
> jah say the time has come - hugh mundell (message 7")
> ...


Once again thanks ringo - am having a chance to give it a spin with some proper b-line now and it's wonderful.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 28, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Cheers Ringo.
> 
> Found this old link to some blinding old hip hop mixes going back to 1979, The History of Hip Hop.  Almost forgot about it.  Posted by an Urb a few years ago
> 
> http://www.itstherub.com/radio.htm


Nice one Blasting through the years on this quality


----------



## placid (Apr 29, 2010)

*The Best Deep House mix in the world ever !!!*

The Best Deep House mix..in the world.. ever

You can download tbdhmitw..e.. from here

http://www.acid-house.net/TBDHMITWE.mp3

Records involved in the making of tbdhmitwe are these ones below

Reagenz - Shibuya Day - Workshop
Somnabulist  - Pure Dreams EP - Samuvar
Nick Sole - Back To Love - Dpress
Jeremy - So Peaceful - Driftwood
Move D - Aspiration 2010 - Soul People Music
Keith worthy - Now Thats House - Aesthetic Audio
Tevo Howard - Data - Hour House is your Rush
Steve Oh - Work Dat Shit - Soul People Music
Tony Lionni - Timeless - Wave Music
BLM - garage is Back - Fear of Flying
Christopher Rau  - Soulful - Laid
Tony Rodriguez - Black 2 - BV Black
Jeremy - Sensitive Part II - Driftwood
Vladislav Delay - Recovery Idea (The Mike Huckaby S Y N T H Remix) - Semantica
Keith Worthy - Rockit Science - Aesthetic Audio
Sebastian Davidson & Estroe - Wohlgemuth - Conya
The Big Crunch Theory - What to Say (roman Flugel Dub) - Versatile
Jeremy - Where the Heart is - Driftwood
G.Family feat. Antonio Lyons - Night Shift - Real Tone Records
Two Armadillos - Snowflakes - Dessous
Jagged - An Orange Dripping - Bonjazz
Sebastian Davidson & Estroe - Swabian Pancakes - Conya

Mixed by me, on 2x1210's  approx 280mb @ 320 kbps  2 hours in length tbdhmitw is.

I would recommend listening to this mix as loud as you can get away with.*

* - This does not apply if you are my neighbour


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 6, 2010)

*People's republic of disco biscuits*

new PROD mix 







plastic people - four tet
wayfaring stranger (burial mix) - Jamie Woon
seven (martyn's seventh mix) - fever ray
who is he? (henrik schwartz edit) - Bill Withers
rusty nails (booka shade remix) - moderat
situation (seanie will remix) - yazoo
temper tantrum - millie & andrea
iron man - gtronic
cash - modeselektor
when i grow up (hakan lidbo's encephalitis mix) - fever ray
dancehall of the dead (kanji kinetic remix) - kid 606
lion V.I.P. - vex'd


clickity click


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

KRS One - There's Only One KRS

Style You Haven't Done Yet
KRS One Attacks
South Bronx
Still Number One
Step Into A World
Sound Of Da Police
Black Cop
Who Protects Us From You?
Stop the Violence
Essays on BDPism
The P is Free
Hip Hop Rule
Hold
Loves Gonna Getcha
Breath Control 1&2
Outta Here!

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2010/05/krs-one-theres-only-one-krs.html​


----------



## Numbers (May 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> KRS One - There's Only One KRS
> 
> Style You Haven't Done Yet
> KRS One Attacks
> ...


Super, like the write up too.. funnily enough, I was only loosely into rap upto 89, but that year I got really into it too.  I was really into Biz Markie, Chubb Rock and Roxanne Shante at the time, aswell as those mentioned in your blog.  And not to mention Doug Lazy's Let it Roll, I remember that used to tear up the place at the old Energy, Sunrise and Shoom days, where I seen Mr Lazy do it live.

Great time for music.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Super, like the write up too.. funnily enough, I was only loosely into rap upto 89, but that year I got really into it too.  I was really into Biz Markie, Chubb Rock and Roxanne Shante at the time, aswell as those mentioned in your blog.  And not to mention Doug Lazy's Let it Roll, I remember that used to tear up the place at the old Energy, Sunrise and Shoom days, where I seen Mr Lazy do it live.
> 
> Great time for music.



nice 1 numbers. yeah what a fertile period across music (88-92). my mate who got me into raving got let it roll (in 1990 i think) - loved that one too. Oh, and remember T?  All the music up to 1990 was strictly on the old walkman though - just a little bit too young to be out raving it up! 

One other album i forgot to mention that i loved to shreds was Marley Marl in COntrol Vol1, which featured Kool G, Heavy D, Biz Markie, Roxanne Sante, Masta Ace & Big Daddy Kane, Would love to hear that one again...




 class cover


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2010)

Saturdays Nu-Rave.com radio show for download...

Part 1 Breaks & wobbley bass
http://www51.zippyshare.com/v/75160347/file.html

Part 2 Breaks & wobbley bass
http://www51.zippyshare.com/v/71990966/file.html

Tracks from this lot....





Part 3 Old Skool rave
http://www51.zippyshare.com/v/68972263/file.html

Tracks from this lot...


----------



## Dj TAB (May 12, 2010)

F*cking Disaster Podcast - Soundcloud link
Audio Sushi - May 2010

Tracklist
--------------------------------------

Max Sedgely - Something Special (Crazy P Mix)
Marina & the Diamonds - I am not a Robot (Clock Opera Mix)
Gorillaz - Superfast Jellyfish (Evil 9 Mix)
Florence & the Machine - Dog days are over (Breakage Mix)
Chrispy - Inspector Gadget (Dubstep Refix)
Parker - Where's my Monkey?
Unknown Vs The Aphex Twin - Dublicker (Windowlicker Bootleg)
Stagga - Timewarp Dub (Akira Kiteshi Refix)
Opiuo - Slip
Luniz - I got five on it (Kid logic 5 step Mix)
Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed (Jakwob Mix)
Kelis - Accapella (Acid washed Mix)
M.I.A. - Born Free (High contrast Mix)
Step 13 - Flash Flood (Hue Jah Fink Remix)
Liquid - Sweet Harmony (Danny Byrd Mix)
Dub Pistols - Ganja (Nice Up Refix)
Run Jeremy Ft Trentemoller - As I moved on

-----------------------------------------
Check for Asker Bee on Facebook and add me for news, updates and appearances info....

This podcast will be deleted in a few weeks and replaced with a lovely, fresh, new one! Check back soon!

Want to get your track featured on my next podcast, or played out to a real crowd? Send a yousendit link to your .wav file to asker_b@talktalk.net

Peace - Toby


----------



## retribution (May 14, 2010)

*Jack of Dubs - Deep Mellow Mix #4*

That hiphop tracklist reads great Ska Invita, will check it out 

Here's the fourth installment of my Deep Mellow mixes, going through some old classics to current personal favourites, all on a deepness tip.

*Jack of Dubs - Deep Mellow Mix #4* (40mins/192kbps/54mb)

*Tracklisting*

Instra:mental - 'Vicodin' [Naked Lunch]
Loefah - 'Bombay Squad' [Rephlex]
Mount Kimbie - 'At Least' (Instra:mental rmx) [Hotflush]
Ramadanman - 'Penn Hill' [free dub]
Pariah - 'Orpheus' [R&S]
Groove Chronicles - 'Stone Cold' [DPR]
Scuba - 'Hard Boiled' [Hotflush]
Breakage - 'Open Up' [Digital Soundboy]
Mala - 'Miracles' [Deep Medi]
Ramadanman - 'Glut' [Hemlock]
Headhunter - 'Protecting Butterflies' [Bleep]
Scuba - 'Klinik' [Hotflush]
Hodge - 'Lamp' [unreleased]
Ramadanman - 'Tempest' [Hemlock]

Enjoy


----------



## Megaton (May 14, 2010)

The Proving Grounds with DJ Megaton - show from May 10th 2010:

http://dnbshare.com/download/MegatonmixdirtlabaudioMay10.mp3.html

A recording from my 2 hour live drum and bass radio show from last Tuesday.

A dark, heavy and sometimes intense d'n'b journey, with a few old favourites from Ram Trilogy, Bad Company and Future Cut thrown in throughout (especially towards the end). Expect lots of Counterstrike, Audio, Gein, Raiden, Limewax, Tech Itch, Rregula, SPL, Dom & Roland, the list goes on...

PM me for the tracklist if you like what you hear, and enjoy the show!!!


----------



## kyser_soze (May 20, 2010)

WOOHOO!! The London Mixes accompanied me in Oz and NZ, and lots of sparkly new mixes to dl!

Esp. looking fwd to the new Liveist...


----------



## kyser_soze (May 22, 2010)

Oi Tab, your Girlznite linky dunt werk.


----------



## ska invita (May 23, 2010)

Something a little different from the daily bump and grind, an african mix in two parts. I gave this a test run in the sun yesterday, and it sounds all the better with some rays landing on it! 






Shubahada! Pt.1

Hukwe Zawose - Sisitizo la Amani Duniani
Foday Musa Suso with Herbie Hancock - Kumbasara
Momo Wandel Soumah - Tamo
Waaberi - Shubahada 
Ali Farka Touré - Allah Uya
Tinariwen- Amassakoul 'n' Tenere
Cheikh Lo - M'Beddemi
Toumani Diabate & the Symetrical Orchestra - Boulevard de L'Independance
Gokh- Bi System - Xaesal
Les Frères Coulibaly - Unknown title
Bajourou - I Ka Di Nye 






Shubahada! Pt.2

Maleem Mahmoud Ghania with Pharoah Sanders - La Allah Dayim Moulenah
Tony Allen - Gbedu
Miguel Castro - Toque A Egun
Brice Wassy - Mystic
Kwodwo Tawiah - Otwee Emporo
T.P. Orchestre Poly-Rythmo - I.O.A
Youssou N'Dour et le Super Etoile de Dakar - Mouride
Ebaahi - Okrabitst
Ensemble Instrumental National du Mali - Unknown Title
King Sunny Ade - Mo Ti Mo
Manu Dibango - Camp Yabassi Echoes

all at the usual spot


----------



## Flavour (May 25, 2010)

Here is a mix by me that was featured on Little White Earbuds and contains some of my own material 

http://www.littlewhiteearbuds.com/podcast/talking-shopcast-with-frozen-borderhorizontal-ground/


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2010)

Szare said:


> Here is a mix by me that was featured on Little White Earbuds and contains some of my own material
> 
> http://www.littlewhiteearbuds.com/podcast/talking-shopcast-with-frozen-borderhorizontal-ground/



 funny interview!  look forward to hearing that...


----------



## stethoscope (May 25, 2010)

Szare said:


> Here is a mix by me that was featured on Little White Earbuds and contains some of my own material
> 
> http://www.littlewhiteearbuds.com/podcast/talking-shopcast-with-frozen-borderhorizontal-ground/



This is  Szare!


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2010)

One more on an african flex, this time checking out the funk and jazz side of things. If you want to check out some more amazing and most often ultra-rare afro-funk, this blog is your mecca: http://voodoofunk.blogspot.com.






Weya!

Fela Kuti - Equalisation of Trouser and Pant
Antibalas Afrobeat Orchestra - Si, Se Puede
Tony Allen - The Same Blood
Lekan Babalola - Kabioye
Manu Dibango - Weya
Babatunde Olantunji - Takuta
Mulatu Astataque - Yegelle Tezeta
Bantous Jazz Watchi Wara
Wali and the Afro Caravan - Hail the King

here it is


----------



## Flavour (May 25, 2010)

stephj said:


> This is  Szare!



you should see what FACT had to say about it  .... maximum hyperbole


----------



## Addy (May 26, 2010)

Was testing my mixer / software as i had 'static noise' last time i played a set, so i recorder a lil' 20 minute hardcore set to listen for crackles n pops

Would appreciate any feedback to 'hardware noise' spesh if your listening through headphones pls.

http://www.zshare.net/audio/765535969757410d/ 

anyway, 17MB - 192KBPS - Hardcore Test

tunes include:

Rythm Section - Dreamworld
Frequency - Kiss the sky
Cloud 9 - You got me burnin'
Tricky Disco - Tricky Disco
Vibes & Dougal - Real Free
Force / Evolution - Raining Smiles
Kruppstaahl-303 - Down in the Jungle


----------



## dlx1 (May 27, 2010)

^ there is repeated clonking noise is that you  tapping the desk


----------



## placid (May 27, 2010)

*Deep in Underground*

Deep in Underground

Mix can be downloaded from the link below.. Im putting a link now..as Im away for a few days but thought i'd stick it up rather than wait until i got back..

Will be ready to d/l in approx 1 hour or so

http://www.acid-house.net/Deep_In_Underground.mp3

Black Jazz Constitution *-*The Om - Soul People Music
Gunnar Wendel - 578 (Omar S remix) - FXHE
Keith Worthy _ Rockit Science - Aesthetic Audio
DJ Yoav B - Higher Love - Delsin
Microworld - Happy Machines - MOM
Luke hess - Sacred - FXHE
Alex O Smith - Utlra Fine One - FXHE
Marshall Jefferson vs. Noosa Heads - Mushrooms _justin martin remix) - Airtight
Marco Passarani - I House U - Peacefrog
?  Haven't been able to find out was this was…  as of yet…
Auto Kinetic - Shortwave - Electronic Music Foundation
JS Zeiter - JS Reworks - Styrax
Tony Lionni - Timeless - Wave Music
Omar-S - Psychotic Photosynthesis
Random Factor - Too Fast Into The Future - 20/20 Vision
Microworld - Subterraneans - MOM
Marcellus Pittman - Unirhythm Green - Unirhythm
Alex O Smith - Mid 90's - FXHE
Pollon - Lost Souls - Scopex
Unknown Dj - Basstronic - Tekno Kut
Automat  -  Acid Fax - Bomb[A] Groove Records
Yello - Oh yeah - Mercury


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ there is repeated clonking noise is that you tapping the desk


 
There seems to be an earth problem with that mixer 

Will have to use the new one (that i'm not used to) on Sat (not that it will make much difference to my mixin  )


----------



## stethoscope (May 29, 2010)

Loving your work placid and Addy as always! 

Oh dear, it's not looking very promising for me getting a mix together this month


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2010)

hint: R&S  Records

edit: June NICE


----------



## stethoscope (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, started ripping some of my R&S vinyl last week after the thread... got some other techno bits on order too so hopefully mix come during June!


----------



## Addy (May 31, 2010)

Tonight I played some nu-Rave
Hardcore Energy 7 and Warehouse Wax tunes

http://www20.zippyshare.com/v/56728905/file.html


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 1, 2010)

*Density of Sound 40*

   			 				 It’s been too long! Enjoy x


*Tracklist*
  Belgrano dub – Arrogalla remixes Volatil
she’s bad – Asian Women on the Telephone
Insolent Remark – DucK
exotic - leedvd
Should I (feat. Carlos Alonso) – Hotdrop
Sleep Well (No Life Gives No Dream) – Sadistician
It’s Love (Sergio Mendoza) – Marianne Dissard
Thru the ASCII House (Alien Hand mix) - Automatic Tasty
S.N.O.W.D.R.I.F.T – TJ MORGAN
Poor Droidcat – Psilodump
Shiva Aum Dub – Mikus
Postcards From A Civilised World – Poodleplay Arkestra
Respect – Lafi
the lettuce – Children of the Drone
94 – St. LaRok
First Meet (feat. Youyou) – Panda Dub


Click to download


  (or SUBSCRIBE HERE)


*Homepage with loads more stuff here...*


----------



## magneze (Jun 1, 2010)

Playing it now.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 1, 2010)

placid said:


> Deep in Underground



That is nice!


----------



## Redeyes (Jun 3, 2010)

Some mixes I've done*, I did them on the computer as I don't have any decks anymore.

http://sonnyandgirly.blogspot.com/

Mainly soundtrack stuff. I'd be interested to know what you think of them though.

*Apart from the one at the top of the page.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 4, 2010)

how I miss this 

Deep in Underground - placid Thanks


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Some mixes I've done*, I did them on the computer as I don't have any decks anymore.
> 
> http://sonnyandgirly.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...









very very nice  going to give these lots of listening over summer for sure. thank you. (and have a hunt for some of those flicks too!)


----------



## speed-it-up (Jun 11, 2010)

"The Deep Clean"

http://soundcloud.com/dj-ed-white/the-deep-clean

90 mins of House: Bleep/Jazz/Deep. 320kbps. Traktor Scratch, Vinyl, Korg Nanocontrol 

Tracklist

1. Jas Who feat Maya Songbird - "Electrify My Love" - Temple Music Group
2. Kelle Marie feat M Castro - "Bodyrock" (tbf mix) - Maracuja
3. Funk Mediterrano - "Mediterranean Culture" - Clean House
4. Oscar Miranda - "Decisions" - Robsoul
5. Vicente Flavio - "Once You Get Started" - Robsoul
6. Jorge Watts & Sonny Fodera - "The Way" - Blockhead
7. Edmund - "Look Around" (Will Jax mix) - Clean House
8. Sound Diggers - "Groove to it" - Flapjack
9. Sound Diggers - "The Jizz Jackers" - Flapjack
10. Jones - "Funk Till You Jack" - Brain Kat
11. Phil Weeks & Joss Moog - "Not Over" - Magnetic
12. Lovebirds - "Alright" - Freerange
13. Lawnchair Generals - "Talk to me" (Giom mix) - LCG music
14. Oncle Bob - "Wake Up" - Clean House
15. L Boogie - "Chi Town Jazz" - Sixth Sense
16. Obredford - "Dirty Tooth" - House City Jackers
17. No Assembly Firm - "WBMX" - Robsoul
18. Dj Jaz - "Skyler" (Sneak Bumpiest Mix) - Skyler
19. Kris Wadsworth - "Town House" - Fresh Meat
20. Lovebirds - "N2Deep" - Lazy Days


----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2010)

nice & easy  

psych-soul & whatnot. for the summer!

   1. Jan Hammer - Don't You Know
   2. 24 Carat Black - Theme
   3. James Last - Inner City Blues
   4. Odetta - Hit or Miss
   5. Psychic TV - cold steel
   6. Menehan Street Band - Make The Road by Walking
   7. Scott Walker - The Old Man's Back Again
   8. D.R Hooker - Forge Your Own Chains
   9. Cinematic Orchestra - All Things
  10. Electrelane - The Valleys
  11. The Tamlins - Smiling Faces Sometimes
  12. Sir Collins - Exodus
  13. Susan Cadogan - Nice and Easy
  14. Camille Yardborough - Take Yo' Praise
  15. Grace Jones - La Vie En Rose


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 12, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-and-jack-had-a-groove

After all these years finally got around to putting one of my mixes on here.

This is the first real mix I have done on Traktor, so there are a few, ahem moments. Still getting the hang of doing everything with a mouse.
Give it 8 mins then it settles down.

I'll get around to putting up a normal (vinyl on decks) mix soon.

This one is Derrick May, Kraftwerk, Jamie Principle, Hawtin, Fallout, Tom Middleton, Franck Roger, Carl Finlow, Carl Craig etc.

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Apathy (Jun 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> hint: R&S  Records
> 
> edit: June NICE



i'd happily do a R&S mix but my decks are fucked, they need a full refurbishment.... but im skint, so

u dont half miss being able to have fun on the old ones and twos when the opportunity is taken away


----------



## Dj TAB (Jun 15, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Oi Tab, your Girlznite linky dunt werk.



Thats because it was taken down and replaced with a new podcast... PM me an email address and I'll try and sort a yousendit of something...

-----------------------------------------------
NEW PODCAST for JUNE ! !




Click the artwork

Tracklist

1. Dublin Lurt Magic
Taken from the cult free album "Him Jenson" - it's filled with grimy textures, messy beats and snippets of Sesame Street.
http://www.rhythm-incursions.com/2010/02/12/durlin-hurt-him-jenson-free-album/
-Shout to Laurent at Rhythm Incursions for all the good music ! !
Web: http://www.rhythm-incursions.com/

2. Cello Joe Musical Heat
Cello player, vocalist and beatboxer; this man has to be seen and heard to be believed!
Web: http://www.reverbnation.com/cellojoe

3. The Genie Welcome to the world (Direct)
Inventor of the live-looping "scratch guitar" style, a real must see live and in effect!
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/thegenie

4. J*Star Passout
Remixer, Dj and gentleman; this man turns out consistently high quality tunes, usually blends of classic tracks with new elements mixed in. Also a truly skilled Dj, and is normally joined by MC Honey Brown. He is currently on tour...
Web: Jstar or http://www.myspace.com/jstarmusic

5. Mr Blennd Witness the magnificent
Establishing himself as a meastro of the mashup, with several 7" EP's on general release.
Web: Mr Blennd

6. Miike Snow Animal (Mark Ronson Extended Dub)
Swedish electro-indie pop band; I seem to be enjoying lots of their stuff right now....!
Main Website: http://www.miikesnow.co.uk/

7. High Tone Rub-a-dub Anthem
Visionary & adventurer in dub High Tone hails from Lyon in France. I'm loving the vibe on this one too much!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/hightonefansite

8. Hussle Club I have high expectations.. (Bird Peterson Mix)
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/hussleclub

9. Outrun 8 bit spliff (Ale Fillman Skanker)
I'm just loving the 8-bit sound at the moment, just like life's a bit of a video game huh?
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/outrun88

10. Marcus Marr Well alright
If you like bassy, floaty synth-pop with dreamy female vocals then Marcus delivers on all counts. Well alright has some lovely disco touches!
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/marcusmarr

11. Chemical Brothers Swoon (Don Diablo Mix)
The new Chemical Brothers track given a Don Diablo Remix.
Web: http://www.thechemicalbrothers.com/
Web: http://www.dondiablo.com/

12. Top Cat Ft William Breakspear Special request (6am Mix)
Skanky Panky Recordings features glitchy, bassy, dancefloor driven hip-hop!
Web: http://skankypankyrecords.com/

13. Boy 8-bit Baltic Pine (Run, Hide, Survive mix)
More stripped down games console madness, watch out for Boy 8-bits remixes as they are usually killer!
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/boy8bit
Web: http://maddecent.com/blog/boy-8-bit-still-killing-ep-out-now

14. Malente & Dex Habibi (Shir Khan Mix)
A classic tune given a bit of a polish, the tune speaks for itself, I need say nothing!
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/malentedex
Shir Khan SHIR KHAN

15. Caged Baby Forced (Foamo Mix)
Caged Baby have a new EP out right now called Mercy Hump / Get it on! I seem to be lovin' all of Foamo's remixing...
Myspace http://www.myspace.com/cagedbaby
Foamo Myspace http://www.myspace.com/foamo

16. Cirez D Glow (Original Mix)
Ever since the Teaser EP I've been a big fan of Eric Prydz' Tech-alter-ego, and this stripped down house tune is no exception. A guaranteed floor mover from beginning to end!
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/cirezdd

17. Cubic Zirconia Josephine (Greenmoneys Trancestep Mix)
Just PHAT!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/cubiczirconiamusic
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/greenmoneymusic

18. A-Trak Trizzy Turnt Up
When I first heard this I was a bit surprised in that it wasn't quite what I was expecting. It's fun, tongue-in-cheek-cheesy, but the dance-floor will go off like you've never seen!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/djatrak

19. Leftfield Phat Planet (Kouncil House Mix)
Kouncil House will be one to watch in 2010; he has a new EP called Demons out now which is gaining lots of support from big-name Dj's.... Here's one of his early remixes!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/kouncilhouse

20. David Guetta Ft Fergie Gettin' over you (Sidney Sampson Mix)
This one's cheesy as hell, but will fill a dancefloor quicker than you can blink!
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/davidguetta

21. Haji & Emmanuel Take me away (Linton Brown Mix)
The original tune came out ages ago, but there's no stopping the stream of remixes!
Myspace linky: http://www.myspace.com/paulemanuel
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/lintonbrown

22. Praise Cats Ft Andrea Love Shined on me (Baitface Breakstep bootleg)
I'm loving what Baitface is doing right now, check him out on Soundcloud at the link below....
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/djesmoove
Baitface: Baitface

23. Propah Tingz Ripping Needlez
Grimy and dirty, this really will rip needles off tha meter!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/breakbeatbuddha

24. Fuski & Dodge Pornstep
Just 'cos right, somebody had to do it!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/dodgyrecordings

25. Caribou Sun (Altrice's what you gave me mix)
Always sounding organic with heavy psychedelic influences this man from Canada is one to keep an eye on!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/cariboumanitoba

26. Rusko Ft Amber Coffman Hold On (Sub focus Mix)
This tune feels lovely and oldschool, I always seem to have a soft spot for a bit of a female vocal... The drop's just great!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/ruskonfire

27. DBR UK & Integration Now Sick Soldier
Extent recordings is run by a friend, and is turning out some fantastic electronic music; here is an example of some DnB action....
Web: http://www.myspace.com/extentrecordings

28. Underworld Skribble (Radio Edit)
I've always loved Underworld, and still play stuff off Dubbnobasswithmyheadman regularly, Good to hear them back with a fresh sound, and such a gorgeous and uplifting tune!!
Myspace Linky: http://www.myspace.com/underworld

29. 2 Kilo Mockingbird Pair a dice
This is off a label called Binary Feedback Records which has released some really good music over the last year or so with releases from Maztek and Hue Jah Fink. This dubstep number is just beautiful...
Web: http://binaryfeedback.com/

30. Coldplay Trouble (Amoss' Dubstep Mix)
Coldplay's Chris Martin seems to evoke strong reactions in many people; aside from assumptions and aspersions I have always admired the level of musical talent in the band as a whole. This is simply a beautiful original tune, given a dubstep beat and wobble. Nothing else was needed. I can't seem to find much information, or any web-page for Amoss......

31. Psychedelic Galoshes Ft Kermit & Cookie Monster
Finish on a stupid note, featuring the MC Skillz of none other than The Cookie Monster. This started out as a Dj Battle piece, but has since escaped onto the net....
Web: Psychadelic galoshes feat. Cookie Monster & Kermit The Frog by N.W.D.K.

Compiled by Asker_B of Audio Sushi
June 2010
Thanks to all the peeps who have given me fresh tunes for this podcast - keep 'em coming!
-This will be deleted in a month, and replaced with July's Asker_B Birthday Podcast! 
Send promos or links to your music to asker_b@talktalk.net
/320Kbps Mp3 or WAV plz...
Search Asker Bee on Facebook and add me....

Peace
Toby


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 20, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-82-92

Back on the decks - Tracktor not as much fun as 1210's. Not my finest hour mixing wise but great tunes.

Bit of Disco and old house fun (82 -92) - track listing on the link


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 20, 2010)

Nice one DJ Tab and zeedoodles - will check these both out later


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 20, 2010)

Unearthed some old tapes a while back of London Underground, Freek and Ice FM - three stations that were first to push the emerging speed and UK garage sound at the time.

So, here's a selection of 95-98 4:4 and 2-step UK garage (before it all went mainstream and was reduced to just tedious remixes of big R'n'B tunes )


Grant Nelson - In My Soul (Nice'n'Ripe)
Ordinary People - Keep Your Love (Social Circles)
Tuff & Jam - Feel My Love (Unda-Vybe)
R.I.P. Productions - Deep Inspiration (Ice Cream Records)
Underground Solution - Release The Pressure (Sound of Underground London)
London Connection - I Wanna Get High (Industry Standard)
MJ Cole & Daryl B - Too Late (E1 Recordings)
Groove Chronicles - Epic (Dat Pressure Records)
Smokin Beats - Dreams (Smokin Beats)
Nu-Birth - Anytime (Locked On)
Dem 2 - Sleepless (New York Soundclash Records)
Big Bird - Flava (City Dub Traxx)
Scott Garcia - Wicked Mind (dubplate)
Baffled - Going On (Urban Beat)
Colours - Hold On SE22 Mix (Inspiration Records)

Download (140MB)


----------



## killer b (Jun 20, 2010)

nice one stephanie.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 20, 2010)

Seen as how i've rinsed the last two mixes of yours this is straight on the download.

Good work Steph


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 20, 2010)

Going through some of the mixes still on hear at the weekend - top work from everyone. So nice to hear people just throwing tunes down and recording them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 20, 2010)

your first one is ace zeedoodles - will check out the second too.


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> your first one is ace zeedoodles - will check out the second too.



Cheers - always means a lot to hear other peoples views positive or negative.
That one was done on tracktor and the lap top - still very new to me.


----------



## TitanSound (Jun 20, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-82-92
> 
> Back on the decks - Tracktor not as much fun as 1210's. Not my finest hour mixing wise but great tunes.
> 
> Bit of Disco and old house fun (82 -92) - track listing on the link



Ace. Love the opening tune.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 20, 2010)

I <3 Sha-Lor - I'm In Love.


That is all.


(Nice selection zeedoodles )


----------



## ska invita (Jun 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> Unearthed some old tapes a while back of London Underground, Freek


Freek used to broadcast on 89.4, and seemed to replace my fav station Defektion (also on 89.4) - defektion dissapeared and freek took its place - does anyone know if there was a management connection or sumink? always wondered that

 looking forward to hearing this - didnt really dig much ukg at the time, but over the years ive come to appreciate it more and more - especially that early period


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 21, 2010)

London Underground was on 89.4, Freek was 101.8.

Dunno about any Defection link tho.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> London Underground was on 89.4, Freek was 101.8.
> 
> Dunno about any Defection link tho.



aha! thank you! jsut a little bit wiser now!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2010)

Some heatwave music, taking you to the balearic mediterranean, passing through south america and on to the carribean and harlem.

...Here's hoping it hits 30degrees on Sunday as promised!






Hottest Day of the Year

1. Loco Dice - Minia Brasiliera 
2. Maxence Syric -Sueno Latino
3. Sueno Latino - Sueno Latino
4. Tullio de Piscopo - Stop Bajon (Primavera)
5. Azymuth - Free as a Bird
6. Bitty McLean & The Supersonics - Cruisin'
7. Deodato - Superstrut
8. The Main Ingerdient - Happiness is Just Around the Bend
9. Burning Spear - We Are Free

click me to get me


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 26, 2010)

Looking forward to this Ska, will be on the dl later!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2010)

stephj said:


>



bumping to this at work - monday blues gone - all is well - thank you!




taking me back to that carefree time...good vibes music for sure
Killer selection steph - tune after tune after tune!


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2010)

A bit of old skool Drum & Bass


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 2, 2010)

Although not everyone enjoys the prolific output of The Revenge, 6th Borough et al., I do! And I've taken my level of sycophancy to a new level by doing a mix almost entirely out of material from them and their ilk...

Download/stream from Soundcloud
Stream from Mixcloud
Stream from Letsmix

A slow disco burn that starts at a canter around 98bpm but through the warping power of my mixing skillz, ends up finishing at gentle dancing groove around 118. One to rouse you out of the sofa and then give you a gentle nudge out the door to wherever you're heading out to over it's two hour length... enjoy!

0:00:00 | 6th Borough Project - How Can I Show You
0:07:16 | Duff Disco - Fame
0:11:46 | The Revenge - Curtis
0:15:04 | 6th Borough Project - Do It To The Max
0:20:36 | 6th Borough Project - Nights Over Memphis (The Revenge Dub)
0:25:55 | 6th Borough Project - Just A Memory
0:31:02 | Tornado Wallace - Tornado Never Dies
0:36:43 | Eddie C - My Woman
0:39:18 | The Revenge - Heavy Love
0:46:04 | 6th Borough Project - Stratus Quo
0:50:49 | Tornado Wallace - Be My Ladyboy
0:56:17 | The Revenge - Beyond The Dance (12" Extended Mix)
1:02:20 | OOFT! - This Sound
1:09:08 | 6th Borough Project - Closer
1:15:53 | 6th Borough Project - Hang On
1:22:06 | The Revenge - Hotz 4 U
1:27:20 | 6th Borough Project - The Formula (Dub Vibes)
1:32:09 | Tornado Wallace - The RL DL
1:38:26 | BE - All The Thrills
1:42:55 | Toby Tobias - In Your Eyes (Tensnake Remix)
1:48:32 | Craig Smith & The Revenge - The Soul Part II
1:53:22 | Craig Smith & The Revenge - The Soul Part II (6th Borough Project Lost Dub)
1:57:13 | Craig Smith & The Revenge - The Soul Part II (6th Borough Project Dub)
2:01:37 | Amberflame - See And Know


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jul 2, 2010)

Really good mix (not by me, ldo).  I don't know what you'd call it - dupstep, grime, and house towards the end?:

http://soundcloud.com/shook1s/eat-your-brains-mix-tape

Shook 1's intro 
OLD SLASHER MOVIE DEATH SCENE?? 
POLTERGEIST (There coming!)

Jakes - Time Ends 
Dark Sky - Ghost Notes 
Zombies For Money - Bangra Dance (Zeder rmx) 
Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosaurs - Bournemouth (Tomb Crew rmx) 
Zombies For Money - Number One (Foamo rmx) 
Oi! (Oliver Twist Short Booty Mix) 
Lady Marga vs Dc Joseph - The Sweeper Anthem (Decibel rmx) 
Tom Piper and Blaze Trip - Brrpp 
Mowgli & Virus Syndicate - Your Life (Tomb Crew rmx) 
JG Vs Soultronic - The Flying Saucer 
Zombie Disco Squad - Esperanto (Solo rmx) 
Rusko - Hold On 
The Boogaloo Crew - All Green


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## ringo (Jul 5, 2010)

90 minutes of Jamaican roots music

listen

Hotta Fire - Mellow Vibes All Stars (Mellow Vibes 10")
I Shall Sing - Tenna Star (Mellow Vibes 12")
Fashion - Errol Awarak (Earthquake 7")
Kings Robe - Errol Awarak (Earthquake 12")
Spreading Jah Love - Jah Reuben Mystic (Foundation Sound 10")
Gold Of Sheba - Earl 16 (Merge 10")
Jungle Jungle - Iration Steppas (Tandoori Space 7")
War Inna Babylon - Iration Steppas (Tandoori Space 7")
Down By The River - Morgan Heritage (Jet Star 7")
Destiny - Buju Banton (Penthouse 7")
No Gabbon - Beres Hammond and Luciano (Xterminator 7")
Complaint - Garnett Silk (Penthouse 7")
Judgement - Ginjah (Gaza 7")
Babylon Is Out Of Control - Yami Bolo (Charm 7")
Mama Hold On - Jah Cure (Im Music 7")
Mocking Bird - Etana (No Doubt 7")
A Cruising - Bitty McLean (Peckings 7")
Theme From Gun Court - The MBV (Moodisc 7")
Stripping The Bone - Mudies All Stars (Moodisc 7")
Colour Barrier - Leroy Brown (DMi 7")
Sound Of Silence - Gaylads (Studio 1 7")
Gather Israelite - Delano Tucker (Mango 7")
Foreman Vs Frazier - Big Youth (Grape 7")
How Could I Live - The Sharks (Coxsone 7")
The Vow - Gene & Eunice (Aladdin 7")
Natty Burry - Carl Fletcher (Uprising 7")


----------



## Numbers (Jul 6, 2010)

ringo said:


> 90 minutes of Jamaican roots music
> 
> listen
> 
> ...



Merci, and funnily enough was just thinking lately if you'd posted anything - and here you are.


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers numbers, laptop kept rebooting in the middle of the show and destroying the recording, but think I've got it fixed now.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Ringo - dont forget us back here!


ringo said:


> I Shall Sing - Tenna Star (Mellow Vibes 12")


Loving this one! one of those ones that becomes a favourite on first listen... Might have to dig in the pockets for this


ringo said:


> Complaint - Garnett Silk (Penthouse 7")



ive got this 7, but its not the version i fell in love with on a tape i had, which has no guitar/harpsichord part, a different snare, and a bit sparser all round  - any idea what that version is/where to find it?? thanks (EDIT: this one :  ) ???? been after this for a long time... very happy when i came across that penthouse 7, but still not fully satisfied!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 7, 2010)

Wicked ringo - your selections are just incredible


----------



## ringo (Jul 8, 2010)

Cheers all, glad you enjoyed it.

Ska - Jah Warrior has that in stock still reggaemusicstore

Don't have that other cut to Complaint but I'll find out if I can, drops hard.


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2010)

Free Album

 and loads more free 'rave/j-tek/electro' tunes if you search the blog


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 8, 2010)

That is an awesome mix Ringo.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2010)

ringo said:


> Cheers all, glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Ska - Jah Warrior has that in stock still reggaemusicstore


thanks ringo - looked it up elsewhere (juno) and it was a tenner, but now i think ill go for it. its been loOping in my head non stop! lvoe that little lazy xylophone bit


ringo said:


> *Don't have that other cut *to Complaint but I'll find out if I can, drops hard.


#
i dont believe it! surely not!




please do...was trying to recognise the label in the vid, but to no avail! (digital b?)


----------



## ringo (Jul 9, 2010)

Haven't had much luck. Couple of people reckon it's the original Penthouse 7" eq'd differently, and the video shows a yellow penthouse 7" on the deck: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One of the old selectors from Solution Sound reckons it's a cut he has heard on a 12", perhaps reissued on 7" at some time.


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 11, 2010)

THIS MIX HAS BEEN DELETED.....on a second listen I decided the mixing was not as tight as it should be. The tune selection was ok so I might re-do the mix.
Sorry should have listened before I posted.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-sunday-tunes

Recloose - Get there tonight 
Ancestry - You're the one 
Ron Trent - The Power of Sound 
Sueno Latino - Sueno Latino (D may mix) 
Julius Papp - Feel you 
A Million Sons - Misty Blue 
Members of the house - White Rose 
Iz & Diz - love it dub it 
Shari Vari - Mike Grant Cool People Mix
Romanthony - The Wanderer 
DJ Gregory - Breeze

Had a spare hour on Sunday so I put these together so I could listen to them on the train


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2010)

nice one - that looks proper sweet.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2010)

that's not the adult mix of shariva btw. dunno whose it is - eddie flashing fowlkes?


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 11, 2010)

Oops


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Killer - It is the Mike Grant Cool People Mix (great double pack on Puzzlebox that)

I had a listen back to the mix, should have done that before I posted it to be honest. No excuse but I kept being disturbed by all and sundry and the mix is not as tight as it should be. The tunes are all good so I will leave it up until the weekend then replace it


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 12, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you a Breaks mix! Just thought I would put 10 tunes together on the fly when I got home from work whilst having a spliff. It's been a while since I did a live mix. Just getting back into mixing after a few years off the decks. 

Pitch controls still borked on my decks though so am having to manually keep them in time. Not that often though. I find that beyond or below 0 pitch they are a lot more responsive and I can have a hands off mix. Try and spot those 

Hope you enjoy and feedback always welcome.


*Tracklisting:*

Hyper vs General Midi - We've Been Waiting (original Mix)

DJ Phully - Daft Fader (FFS vs Hi8 remix)

Move ya! & Steve Lavers - The Ride

Kiro vs Undecided feat Six Kitten B - Obsessive Nature (original mix)

Lee Coombs & Christian J - Dubhead

Soul of Man feat The Hip Hop Candy MC - Sukdat

Stanton Warriors - Hope Time (Rouge Element remix)

Dylan Rhymes & Jono Fernandez - Breath (General Midi remix)

Freq Nasty - Amped (dub)

Hybrid - Blackout (Hybrid Y4K Edit)


http://soundcloud.com/titansound/borkedpitchcontrolsmakemesad


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 12, 2010)

On the dl titan! 

(I'm gonna follow you on soundcloud like a right stalker too )


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 13, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-15

John Beltran feat Open House Fragile 
Ron Trent Piano track 
DJ Pierre To Tha Muzik 
The Aztec Mystic Knights of the Jaguar 
Carl Finlow Islands 
Recloose Get there Tonight.

Temporary replacement while I re-do the mix posted a couple of days ago.
See previous post for explanation.

This mix is as tight as a nats arseand starts with one of my all time fav tunes. The mix is short (done for a half hour radio slot) but very sweet.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 13, 2010)

Dub Me Higher

Kunta Kinte - The Revolutionaries
Lightning Rock - Messenjah 
Patience - African Simba
Lift Me Higher - Bush Chemists
Rain and Thunder - Bush Chemists
Works to be Done - The Disciples
Spirit Dance - Manasseh
Death Row - Bush Chemists
Part 5 - Bush Chemists
No More War - Jonah Dan
Babylon is a Trap - Dub Judah
Dancing On A Rainbow - Alpha & Omega Meets The Disciples
Seven Colours Of Dub - Alpha & Omega Meets The Disciples
Elephant - Zion Train
Ephemeral Dub - Mikuś
One Drop - Twilight Circus

linkage


----------



## Numbers (Jul 13, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Its steppers all the way, with just a couple of one drops to ease out with
> 
> Dub Me Higher
> 
> ...


That just makes me want to smoke big fat cones.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 13, 2010)

Numbers said:


> That just makes me want to smoke big fat cones.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jul 14, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Dub Me Higher
> 
> Kunta Kinte - The Revolutionaries
> Lightning Rock - Messenjah
> ...


Niiiccee


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 14, 2010)

Click the artwork ! !

June's Thats Magic Podcast has now been deleted and replaced with this litle beauty !

Tracklisting and info for The Star Spangled Podcast

The Star Spangled Podcast !

1. Jimi Hendrix 		- Star Spangled Banner
The 4th of July was American Independance day, and it made a nice intro!
Website Link:			http://www.jimihendrix.com/uk/home

2. Panda Bear 			- Tomboy
I really like the indie-dub sound on this, he has a new single just coming out called Slow Motion.
Myspace link:			http://www.myspace.com/pandabear

3. Sugar Minott 		- Rub-a-dub Sound
This man pretty much invented Lovers Rock, and sadly passed away recently at the age of 54 in Jamaica. Rest in Peace Sugar Minott.
Website Link:			http://www.sugarminott.com/

4. J*Star Ft Elephant Man 	- Moneybomb
Skilled Dj, accomplished producer and very nice chap! This is available on 7" in the near future.
Soundcloud Link:		http://soundcloud.com/jstar-1 or Myspace Myspace Link:		http://www.myspace.com/jstarmusic

5. Andre 3000 			- Altogether Now
Quite a good cover of the John Lennon original from one half of the duo Outkast that seems to fit the great weather we have been experiencing in the UK (What!?)
Outkast Website:		http://www.outkast.com/
Outkast Myspace:		http://www.myspace.com/outkast

6. Gyptian Feat Nicki Minaj	- Hold You
His name allegedly comes from his habit of tying his t-shirt round his head, and fashioning his beard into a point like an Egyptian... I love the summer vibe on this, great tune!
Website Link:			http://www.gyptian.com/
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/gyptian

7. Major Lazer Feat Nian Sky	- Keep it goin' Louder (So Shifty 1961 Ska Mix)
One of my favourite tunes of all time from the Diplo and Switch alter-ego given a skankin' rework that just shouts Summer has arrived!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/majorlazer

8. Pete Lawrie			- All that we keep (Cousin Cole Mix)
I love a bit of Cousin cole, the first two flagrant fowl EP's are still amongst my faves, and Tambourine Dream continues to be a classic album. Pete Lawrie is releasing an album of home-grown songs recorded with mates very soon, be sure to check it out!
Facebook Link:			http://www.facebook.com/petelawrie
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/petelawrie
Website link:			http://www.petelawrie.com/
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/cousincole
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/flagrantfowl

9. Shlohmo			- Post Atmosphere (Baths Mix)
Blend wonky electronica with weird hip-hop beats and you've arrived at the sound of Shlohmo. Also check out other artists on Error Broadcast...
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/shlomoshun
Soundcloud Link:		http://soundcloud.com/error-broadcast

10. Beastie Boys		- Sabotage (Alex Metric Mix)
Alex metric gave this track away because his twitter followers reached 5000, and it's a banger of a remix!
Myspace Link:			http://hellonasty.beastieboys.com/reissuecontest/contestmain.html
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/alexmetric

11. Perfect			- Ganja Spliff
Mr perfect doesn't seem to have much of an internet prescence, and he's probably too busy chuffing through massive reefers to even care... I could be wrong though!

12. Glitchy & Scratchy		- Midgets
Drug-dealing midgets? What? Not on my watch!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/glitchyscratchy
Facebook Link:			http://www.facebook.com/Glitchy.Scratchy?v=wall

13. Monster Monster!		- Titan
This is epic dubstep, a really massive sound - I think we'll be hearing a lot more from this guy very soon....
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/monstermonsteruk
Facebook Link:			http://www.facebook.com/monstermonsteruk?ref=ts

14. Tek One			- Broken String
I love the heavy sound these guys throw out, Sleep with one eye open is just perfect for playing on a big rig, and always seems to sort the men from the boys!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/tekoneuk
Facebook Link:			http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tek-O...facebook.com/pages/Tek-One/52347682635?v=wall

15. Splatinum			- Ain't no fool (Nicoluminous Mix)
Consisting of Andrew and Adam these guys are truly off their heads, and are somewhere between dubstep and glitch-hop... I don't seem to be able to find much on Nicoluminous but google may be able to help more than me if you like it!
Facebook Link:			http://www.facebook.com/WeAreSplatinum
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/splatinumbitches
Website Link:			http://splatinum.com/

16. Kissed her little Sister	- Cocaine
Psyched out psychedelic pseudo rock....
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/kissedherlittlesister

17. Owl city			- Fireflies (Marlow Mix)
This saccharine pop tune happens to be one of my mates favourites, and in this case it's been given a large dubstep re-work courtesy of Marlow.
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/owlcity
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/marlowdubstep

18. Miike Snow			- Sylvia (Robotberget Mix)
Swedish indie-electro-pop group that I seem to be liking lots of right now...
Website Link			http://www.miikesnow.co.uk/
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/miikesnow

19. Saytek			- Dreaming of a 909 and a Brazilian (Sam Ball Mix)
Saytek is fast earning a reputation as a purveyor of the finest tribal and house danceefloor grooves. His new Ep is out on Cubism now...
Myspace Link:			www.myspace.com/saytek 

20. Si Begg			- Non-stop Cut 'n paste (Pirate Soundsystem Mix)
I f*cking love this tune, in all its filthy glory - and this one's a real banger...
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/sibegg
Website Link:			http://www.sibegg.com/24bit/index.html
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/piratesoundsystem

21. Skrillex Feat Sirah		- Weekends!
This is just great, nice and PHAT! Search on google and I'm sure you'll find more if you like it!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/skrillex

22. Zinc Feat Ms Dynamite	- Wile Out (SniTch Dj's Mix)
Lawson and Elaine are sniTch, an uncomprimising and unconventional Dj duo from London. Biggups to sniTch for this nice rework!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/snitchdjs
Soundcloud Link:		http://soundcloud.com/snitchdjs

23. William Orbit		- Purdy (Greenmoney Riddim Dub)
I've always loved William Orbit since Bass-O-Matic, and now Mr Greenmoneys done a remix I'm truly sated!
Website Link:			http://www.williamorbit.com/blog/
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/greenmoneymusic

24. Yeah Yeah Yeahs		- Heads will roll (A-Trak Mix)
A corkin' tune!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/yeahyeahyeahs
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/djatrak

25. Foals			- Spanish Sahara (George Lenton Mix)
A classic Indie tune given an electronic make-over which I'm liking lots, sounds summery!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/foals
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/georgelenton

26. Yolanda be cool and Dcup	- We no speak no Americano
Cheesy as hell, but really rockin'!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/yolandabecool
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/dcupmusic

27. Plan B			- Prayin' (Breakage Mix)
A definite tune of the moment, but this particular mix is amongst my favourites, sounds almost like 2-step!  Make sure to check out Breakage's new album Foundation!
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/time4planb
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/breakagedsb

28. Sub Focus Feat Coco		- Splash (Rusko Mix)
I love the oldskool feel to this tune, and the vocal is just great...
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/subfocus
Myspace Link:			http://www.myspace.com/ruskonfire


A massive thankyou to all the artists, nerds and nutters who have made this podcast possible, as well as making sooo much good music!

Wanna get your music heard? This podcast seems to be going out to an ever-increasing number of people so mail 320Kbps mp3's or WAV's to toby.asker-browne@djtab.net

Like what you've heard make sure you support the artists by buying their music! Please share this podcast by re-posting on your facebook profile or myspace page - all support gratefully recieved!

Links for me are
Asker_B	Facebook		http://www.facebook.com/asker.bee#!/profile.php?id=100001004305406
DjTAB				http://www.djtab.net
DjTAB Facebook			http://www.facebook.com/dj.tab#!/dj.tab
HouseBreakin'			http://www.housebreakin.net

Get in touch, help spread the love and most of all enjoy your summer!
Toby


----------



## ringo (Jul 14, 2010)

Tribute to the late great Lincoln 'Sugar' Minott 

Gimme Gimme Gimme African Love – African Brothers (Main Line 7”)
Lead Us Heavenly Father – African Brothers (Uptempo 7”)
Torturing – African Brothers (Del Tot 7”)
Vanity – Sugar Minott (Studio 1 7”)
The Love We Had – Sugar Minott (Uptempo Showcase 10”)
Hard Time Pressure – Sugar Minott (Sufferers Heights 12”)
Hold Tight - Arican Brothers (Impact 7")
Righteous Kingdom - Afrcan Brothers (Black Roots 7")
Wrong Doers - Sugar Minott (Studio 1 7”)
Every Little Thing - Sugar Minott (Mandingo 7")
Have You Ever Found A Love - Sugar Minott (Black Roots 7")
I Want To Make It With You - Sugar Minott and Carole Thompson (Black Roots 7")
Lovers Rock - Sugar Minott (Black Roots LP)
I Love You - Sugar Minott (Roots Pool 7")
Herbman Hustling – Sugar Minott (Dougie’s 10”)
Wicked A Go Feel It – Sugar Minott (Wackies 12”)
Drifter – Sugar Minott (Uptempo 12”)
Give Me Jah Jah – Sugar Minott (Studio 1 12”)
Roseybell – Sugar Minott (Gorgon 12”)
The Children Of Africa - Sugar Minott (Roots Pool 7")
Reality - Sugar Minott (Vena 7")
Oh Mr DC - Sugar Minott (Studio 1 7”)
All Kinda People  - Sugar Minott (Black Roots 7")
Woman Shadow - Sugar Minott (Bugget 7”)
Have No Fear - Sugar Minott (More Sugar Studio 1 LP)
Hang On Natty – Sugar Minott (Studio 1 7”)
I Need A Roof – Sugar Minott (Studio 1 7”)

Ringo & Mr Soundtapes


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jul 15, 2010)

ringo said:


> Tribute to the late great Lincoln 'Sugar' Minott
> 
> Gimme Gimme Gimme African Love – African Brothers (Main Line 7”)
> Lead Us Heavenly Father – African Brothers (Uptempo 7”)
> ...


Quality,as ever Ringo,nice one


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 17, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles16

Had half an hour left on sound cloud so thought I would share this short mix with you.

Those Guys love love love
Frankie Knuckles the Whistle Song
Underground Resistance Nation to Nation Body and Soul
Fallout the Morning After
Ron Trent City Beat
Kenny Dixon Jnr Emotional Content.

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Moronik (Jul 17, 2010)

Wicked old school - Lots of forgotten gems - dark and violent and funny.

Frenzied synths and massive breakbeats! Hardcore all the way. ;D

Hope you like 

Download here: http://soundcloud.com/moronik



320kbps & mixed on vinyl

Got any Hardcore Acid? - M D EMM

Hardcore will Never Die (E-type mix) - Q-Bass

The Reaper (DJ Nex "Blame It On My Remix") - MC Lethal

Headstrong - Fantasy UFO

Evil Surrounds Us - Wishdokta

Dancehall Dangerous (Don't Mess With Us Remix) - Hackney Hardcore

20 Seconds to Comply - Silver Bullet

Technoskitzo - Wishdokta

The Ride - The Hypnotist

M.A.D. (Massive Audio Distrubance mix) - Wishdokta

Radio Ad (Pirates Are Plugging It Mix) - Illegal Rave II


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 20, 2010)

*Density of Sound 41*

  			 				This is high quality varied bag of freely downloadable music. An aural shock to wake you from the torpor of everyday life. All we can say is 

*download it now.*

*Get it right HERE! *

*Tracklist*

 The Death of Air – Talk Less, Say More
werd – 22tape
Into the Night – Tarran the Tailor
 Zion Blood – Titus Twelve
Cumbia Bichera (Tremor Mix) – El Remolon
Desert of Blackened Sand – Norrin_Radd
 El Pajaro Y El Ciervo (Brian Lopez) – Marianne Dissard
Apaloosa – Doc Colibri
Impassioned Cry of the Regal Street Vendors – The Agrarians
 Alkali – Mikus
???? – No More Mariko
Shyness (Hiding Version) – Peak
 A Drone that Grows as the Ferry Arrives – Mensa
http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?tag=wierd


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 20, 2010)

Ringo and Ska - got around to checking your mixes today, wicked! 

On the dl, Moronik!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 20, 2010)

stephj said:


> Ringo and Ska - got around to checking your mixes today, wicked!


 ^^ this

2 men I certainly want to make a Mojito for.  Don't mean that in a disrepectful sense to anyone else, but they both post up the kind of musical mixes I personally love.


----------



## Moronik (Jul 21, 2010)

stephj said:


> Ringo and Ska - got around to checking your mixes today, wicked!
> 
> On the dl, Moronik!


 
ooooh! Hope you likey 

More to come soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2010)

not an urbanite, but a mate has had a go at a chopped and screwed uk hardcore mix:
http://soundcloud.com/spazhaus/noels-warehouse-party


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2010)

pinkychukkles said:


> Although not everyone enjoys the prolific output of The Revenge, 6th Borough et al., I do! And I've taken my level of sycophancy to a new level by doing a mix almost entirely out of material from them and their ilk...
> 
> Download/stream from Soundcloud
> Stream from Mixcloud
> ...


 Loving this pinky - been listening to this on u75radio - all new to me and sounds very nice and tight - thank you



Numbers said:


> ^^ this . 2 men I certainly want to make a Mojito for.


 nice 1 numbers - i may be knocking on your door at 5am demanding that mojito! 


Moronik said:


> Wicked old school - Lots of forgotten gems - dark and violent and funny.


never heard most of these - nice digging! its nice not knowing music and getting that fresh ears experience, especially when its music from an era that as been mined to death.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jul 22, 2010)

So.
a long time ago someone on here was talking about doing an all Fall mix and, in the wake of 
Our Future, Your Clutter i've finally gone and done such a thing.
It's an hour of the Fall and is therefore excellent regardless of my involvement but it covers 
most of their career one way or another and i'm pretty pleased with it all in all
more blah and the tracklist and link are here - http://prodnews.wordpress.com/
enjoy


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2010)

ouchmonkey said:


> So.
> a long time ago someone on here was talking about doing an all Fall mix and, in the wake of
> Our Future, Your Clutter i've finally gone and done such a thing.
> It's an hour of the Fall and is therefore excellent regardless of my involvement but it covers
> ...


 
On the dl right now, looking forward to this, thanks!


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 23, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-drum-club

This mix is a tribute to the Drum Club - (I loved that place so much, you could count on one hand the number of nights I missed. I even put a fire out there one week single handed because I could not bear the thought of it ending early ! )

The Orb - UFORB 
The Drum Club - U make me feel so good 
Violet Force - Planet E 
DOP - Get out on this Dance Floor 
Drum Club - U make me feel so good 
PWOG - Exit 23 (Drum Club) 
Plastikman v Rejected - lets go spastik 
Violent Force - Planet E 
Air Liquide - Liquid men with Liquide Hearts 
DJ Dag - Peyote Alcatraz 
Plastikman v Rejected - lets go spastik 
Choice - Acid Eiffel 
Ege Bam Yasi - hot N heavy 
Teste - the wipe


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 25, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-summer-tunes

DSK - What would we do (S. Hurley mix) 
Kym Sims - Take my advice (S. Hurley mix) 
Jo Robets - Love is energy (DOP mix) 
FSOL - Papua New Guinea (A Weatherall mix) 
My Bloody Valentine (A Weatherall mix) 
IF - Saturdays Angels (7inch Mix) 
Chris Rea - Josephine (La Version Francaise) 
Sueno Latino - Sueno Latino (Paradise mix) 
Those Guys - Love Love Love 
Dream Frequency - Live the Dream.


Some summer tunes for you lot back in the UK.
I stopped the recording half way through the last tune by mistake, probably just as well it was already just over the hour and when I start pulling these tunes out I just can't stop.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 26, 2010)

> Zeedoodles Drum Club


 YUM YUM  

not herd for long time _PWOG - Exit 23_

 DJ Dag - Peyote Alcatraz  I got that too on 12" gold cover


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> another mix


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 26, 2010)

Listened to these today zeedoodles!


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 26, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> YUM YUM
> 
> not herd for long time _PWOG - Exit 23_
> 
> DJ Dag - Peyote Alcatraz  I got that too on 12" gold cover



I love that DJ Dag tune until all that Happy Birthday bollocks kicks in - I was grabbing everything in sight to try and mix it out.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 27, 2010)

The political doom and gloom of late has put me in reflective mood of 90s protest and free parties, and the sound systems such as Spiral Tribe and Exodus that supplied the soundtrack to those times.

So, have dug out some 91-94 techno and acid, kicking things off mellow and then getting a bit harder 

Seefeel - Plain Song Sine Bubble Dub (Too Pure)
Luke Slater - Inductive Channels (Peacefrog)
Edge #3 - Swarm (Edge Records)
Universal Indicator – TSA (Rephlex)
Source - The Real Thing (R&S)
Underground Resistance - The Lightning (Shockwave)
Dave Angel - Bounce Back (R&S)
Spiral Tribe - Tecno Terra Pyramid Mix (Butterfly Records)
F.U.S.E. - F.U. (Plus 8)
Polygon Window - Quoth (Warp)
Suburban Hell - List 2 (Djax-Up-Beats)
The Mover - Nightflight (PCP/R&S)
CJ Bolland - Thrust (R&S)
Sulfurex - Point Break (Extorsion)
Outlander - Room To Move (TZ/R&S)
Holy Ghost Inc - The Magnet (Holy Ghost Inc)

Download (140MB)


(dlx1: hope the R&S tuneage on here will suffice for now until I eventually do that mix! )


----------



## killer b (Jul 27, 2010)

oof! big up steph.


----------



## Apathy (Jul 28, 2010)

gonna grab zeedoodles and stephjs mixes, trackies look mint


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 28, 2010)

http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2010/07/new-mix-boops-specialist/


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2010)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2010/07/new-mix-boops-specialist/


 
great write up of the mix too - thanks a lot for that! particularly enjoying seeing this






and








EDIT: gret minds kb (or drinking minds )


----------



## killer b (Jul 28, 2010)

one scotch, one lager, one brew is the greatest record cover i've ever seen.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2010)

whats the one with the red foil? is that cherry b perhaps?

EDIT: By the way Special Brew is the only strong lager worth talking about - Super T is nasty!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 28, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Dub Me Higher
> 
> Kunta Kinte - The Revolutionaries
> Lightning Rock - Messenjah
> ...


 
I always forget to check in here, but am glad I did today.  This is fucking _quality_  ta


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 28, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-drum-club
> 
> This mix is a tribute to the Drum Club - (I loved that place so much, you could count on one hand the number of nights I missed. I even put a fire out there one week single handed because I could not bear the thought of it ending early ! )
> 
> ...


 
HEY! Another Drum Club goer! 

Altho no La Luna on your mix


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey Steph.......great mix, took me back 16 years or so. Memories of great times, people and a small flat in Archway.

Hey Kyser...La Luna, not got a copy of that, probably know it if I heard it. I do know I missed Ov the meanard and Alchamy and sould really have had something like DJax up beats - acid junkies part 1 or 2 in there (have to do a part two sometime)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 28, 2010)

have downloaded zeedoodles' & stephj's mixes to play on my bike - will listen tomorrow on epic ride


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> Hey Steph.......great mix, took me back 16 years or so. Memories of great times, people and a small flat in Archway.







zeedoodles said:


> Hey Kyser...La Luna, not got a copy of that, probably know it if I heard it.



"Bang, to the beat of the drum, bang bang!"


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 28, 2010)

Just had a listen on you tube, yup I know that one - just a little bit......my memory aint what it never was. Can't believe I don't have a copy of that. Going to order one of discogs today.


----------



## ringo (Jul 29, 2010)

Maz's Birthday Special

Mostly female vocals and the odd disco cover.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo~Cry~Tough~20100728.mp3

The Creator - Sister Aisha (Ariwa 12")
Travelling - Debra Keese (Lee Perry, Open The Gate boxset)
Struggling - Messalie (Inner Sanctuary 12")
Conscious Man - Learoy Green (Dub Addict 12")
English Girl - Audrey (Jah Shaka 12")
African Land - Carol Kalphat (HitRun 12")
Do You Know - Aisha (Mellow Vibes 12")
Black Woman - Judy Mowatt (Ashandan 7")
Time Is A Moment In Space - Wayne Smith (Jammys 7")
Right Track - Marlene Webber (Jama 12")
Woman Of The Ghetto - Hortense Ellis (Impact 12")
What A Day - Tanya Stephens (Xterminator 7")
It's a Pity - Tanya Stephens (Germaican 7")
Bam Bam - Sister Nancy (Techniques 7")
Uptown Top Ranking - Althia and Donna (Lightning 7")
Telephone Love - J.C. Lodge (Greensleeves 12")
No No No - Dawn Penn (Steely & Cleevie 7")
When I Fall In Love - Ken Boothe (Studio 1 7")
When I Fall In Love - Ms Dynamite (Blank 7")
Mama Used To Say - Shinehead Hawkeye 12")
Lady In My Life - Shinehead (J Star 7")
Billy Jean - Shinehead (Hawkeye 12")
Ring My Bell - Blood Sisters (Ballistic 12")


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 29, 2010)

killer b said:


> one scotch, one lager, one brew is the greatest record cover i've ever seen.


 
Yeah it's a triumph of JA/UK culture I think!

Glad you and skainvicta liked it.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 29, 2010)

Some TUNES in Ringo's mix!


----------



## killer b (Jul 29, 2010)

yo fozzie - any news on re-upping shake the foundations 2 somewhere?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-drum-club
> 
> This mix is a tribute to the Drum Club - (I loved that place so much, you could count on one hand the number of nights I missed. I even put a fire out there one week single handed because I could not bear the thought of it ending early ! )
> 
> ...


 
wasn't there another one up? 82-92? i'm listening now and it's quality.

stephj's brought back some memories

and zeedoodles' other one ain't bad either

been spoilt by urbanites recently - cheers!


----------



## Supine (Jul 30, 2010)

Soul Full Summer mix from me

http://soundcloud.com/supine/soul-full-summer-mix

Jean Terrell - How can you live without love
9th Creation - He's coming
Brief Encounter - Total satisfaction
Nature's Divine - I just can't control you
Heinsight - If you've got it, don't change
Lamont Dozier - Groovin on a natural high
Natural High - Trust in me
Jean Terrell - No limit
Mary Munday - You put a hurt on me
Edna Wright - Oops here I go again
Ronnie McNeir - Wendy is gone
Noel Pointer - Don't do it again
Kleer - Happy me
Cedar Walton - The early generation
Odell Brown - Simizzoke
Donna Allen - Joy & pain
Donald McCollum - So in love with you
Coke Escaverdo - I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 31, 2010)

stephj said:


> The political doom and gloom of late has put me in reflective mood of 90s protest and free parties, and the sound systems such as Spiral Tribe and Exodus that supplied the soundtrack to those times.
> 
> So, have dug out some 91-94 techno and acid, kicking things off mellow and then getting a bit harder
> 
> ...



Good one.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 31, 2010)

> Originally Posted by stephj  View Post








 YUM YUM


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2010)

The fourth instalment of back-to-back Lee Perry gems. If you havent heard them yet, parts 1,2 and 3 of my Rainford Rules! selections can be found by clicking here






Rainford Rules! Strictly Lee Perry Selection Pt.4

The Meditations - Houses Of Parliament
The Congos - Don't Blame On I
Leroy Sibbles - Rasta Far-I
The Stingers - Give Me Power
Roy Lee & King Iwah The 1st - Give Me Power No 2
The Upsetters - Tipper Special
Upsetters - Black Ipa
Upsetters - Ipa Skank
Upsetters - Key Hole
Upsetters - Freak Out Skank
The Gatherers - Start Over
Robert Palmer  - River Stone
Lloyd & Devon -Wolf Out Deh
The Upsetter - Shepherd Rod 
Juks Dread & Big Youth - 23rd Psalm
Zap Pow - River 
Augustus Pablo - Vibrate On
The Upsetters - Vibrator
The Bluebells - Come Along
The Upsetters - Dub Along

linky


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2010)

do i see robert palmer in that selection ska? good call...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2010)

killer b said:


> do i see robert palmer in that selection ska? good call...


 
thanks *a lot* for the heads up on that one kb - really love that kind of mellow love song lee perry vibe - thats me all over. by the way, theres nothing but highlights for me on this, but Lloyd & Devon -Wolf Out Deh, Juks Dread & Big Youth - 23rd Psalm and definitely Zap Pow - River all have that little something extra, and are cuts i hadn't heard at all till just the other day. THe Zap Pow one is really special.

(ah yes, robert palmer, not robert plant  got it right now!)


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks  ska!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2010)

sunday selection


----------



## killer b (Aug 1, 2010)

ska invita said:


> thanks *a lot* for the heads up on that one kb - really love that kind of mellow love song lee perry vibe


 
it's something of a secret weapon of mine...


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 1, 2010)

Not an urb mix but has brought back some excellent memories for me: John Peel's Phantom Fifty.


----------



## Greebozz (Aug 2, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-drum-club
> 
> This mix is a tribute to the Drum Club - (I loved that place so much, you could count on one hand the number of nights I missed. I even put a fire out there one week single handed because I could not bear the thought of it ending early ! )
> 
> ...


 
Back when the revolution was in full swing.  Thanks for posting, love the last track btw.


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.mixcloud.com/zeedoodles/zeedoodles-detroit-2/

More a collection of tunes I did for listening to on the train. They are tunes I love but don't really play that often.
 I put together little collections like this for myself and thought you might like a listen.

Derrick May - Icon
Carl Craig - Desire
Derrick May - Strings
Carl Craig - At Les
The Black Dog - Virtual
Carl Craig - Dominas
Rhythim is Rhythim - MS6
Carl Craig - Piece - free your mind.
Laurnet Garnier - Choice acid Eiffel
Model 500 - Info World

I put this one on mixcloud.
(I really need to sort out space somewhere to upload)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Aug 3, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> I put this one on mixcloud.
> (I really need to sort out space somewhere to upload)



Mediafire and Soundcloud are both good for this


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 3, 2010)

ska invita said:


> The fourth instalment of back-to-back Lee Perry gems. If you havent heard them yet, parts 1,2 and 3 of my Rainford Rules! selections can be found by clicking here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had a listen to this and a general poke about your web site last night, top work dude.


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 3, 2010)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Mediafire and Soundcloud are both good for this



Cheers, I have two sound cloud accounts but I will check out mediafire. I really need to do my own web site.


----------



## flash (Aug 4, 2010)

Currently struggling to upload to soundcloud - fingers crossed it gets there (only 38% at time of writing)

Failed to upload 3 times (the joys of mobile broadband - I got disconnected) - will try again later.


----------



## flash (Aug 4, 2010)

4th time lucky..........

Me in the Mix Volume 7 (wasn't happy enough with the previous 6 - still not totally happy with this)
80MB - roughly 90mins. All done live in Ableton with a small touch of tidying up afterwards (really wasn't totally happy with two or three mixes)

http://soundcloud.com/mrvp/me-in-the-mix-volume-7
1)Notorious BIG – Going Back to Cali
2)DMX/Breaks ‘R’ Us – Party Up (Partybreak)
3)Rhianna – Please Don’t Stop The Music (Discotech 100-123bpm transition)
4)Annie Lennox – Little Bird
5)Bloc Party – Talons (Phones RIP Mix)
6)Pitbull (ft. Akon and Clinton Sparks) – Shut It Down
7)Flo Rida and Nelly Furtado/Audio1 – Jump Jump Jump (Audio 1 Re-edit)
8)Madonna – Celebration (Benny Benassi Remix)
9)Faithless – Insomnia
10)Clivilles and Cole – A Deeper Love (DJ Morsy Re-edit)
11)Lady Gaga – Monster (DJ Kue Remix)
12)Usher – OMG (DJ Digital Dave Ludafix Extended Breakdown Mix)
13)FLG vs Novy and Eniac – Pumpin Back and Forth (Inphinity and Kalendar Bootleg)
14)Bel Biv Devoe – Poison (Tittsworth Bonus Beats)
15)Metallica – Enter Sandman (Herve Refix)
16)Young MC – Bust a Move (Don Rimini Ravekind Extended Remix)
17)Tone-Loc – Funky Cold Medina (Aaron LaCrate & Debonair Samir Remix)
18)Jodeci – Freek ‘n’ You (MK Dub)
19A)Hard-Fi – Hard to Beat (Axwell Remix)
19B)Martin Solveig – Rocking Music (Drum Beats)
20)Gloria Estefan – Turn The Beat Around (Def Conga Mix)
21)Buy Now – For Sale
22)Steve Angello and Laidback Luke – Be (Original Mix)
23)Madonna – Die Another Day (Calderone & Quayle Afterlife Mix)
24)Buy Now – 555
25)Double 99 – RIP Groove (edit)

Any constructive comments or feedback is appreciated.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2010)

stephj said:


> The political doom and gloom of late has put me in reflective mood of 90s protest and free parties, and the sound systems such as Spiral Tribe and Exodus that supplied the soundtrack to those times.
> 
> So, have dug out some 91-94 techno and acid, kicking things off mellow and then getting a bit harder
> 
> ...


 
kinell steph - am just listening to this in work and it's making me rush a bit 

nice one ta girly


----------



## placid (Aug 5, 2010)

I love Acid

I think the title says it all..

Thought id post it up this evening, even though it wont be uploaded onto my server for another hour or so..but it will be finished by the time majority of you read this…

anyway  the mix is here http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_I_Love_Acid.mp3

Will do a tracklist over the weekend,  artists fully deserving their props.

Done in one hit on 2x1210's  2hr @320 kbps  approx 280mb


----------



## Numbers (Aug 6, 2010)

placid said:


> I love Acid
> 
> I think the title says it all..
> 
> ...


Nice one Placid, brings me back to the dark warehouses and old derelict schools of East London in the late 80's, full of purple ohms and white burgers, listening to Paul Trouble Anderson et al.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 6, 2010)

placid said:


> i love acid


 
FUCK YEAH


----------



## extra dry (Aug 6, 2010)

I am not sure who this is going out to but 'leftism' present exit' is getting me through a hell of a lot of bullshit at the moment, peace and good will on the other side.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2010)

extra dry said:


> I am not sure who this is going out to but 'leftism' present exit' is getting me through a hell of a lot of bullshit at the moment, peace and good will on the other side.


Not sure but maybe you mean Exit - more Exit mixes here (in case it is and incase they help!)
http://soundcloud.com/exit/sets/dj-sets-and-mixes
Sorry to hear your having a hard time - all the bett


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 7, 2010)

Been a while since I've been on here...

zee - dled yr Summer Tunes, Jack & Drum Club mixes...supreme  Lotsa memories. Couldn't get that sexy looking Detroit Mix you had on Mixcloud to dl tho 

stephj - more old skool goodness as ever! One little thing tho...All the tracks from Quoth onwards pitched down a bit? Never heard Point Break that slow!

Flash - great party mix! That'll be going on in the car 

Thanks peoples!

PS - Almost forgot - Tits! Nice mix. The missus approves


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 7, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> stephj - more old skool goodness as ever! One little thing tho...All the tracks from Quoth onwards pitched down a bit? Never heard Point Break that slow!


 
Yeah, I started the mix at around 135 and then as I progressed I realised I was pulling out tunes such as Point Break that are way way faster than that, so it was either push the tempo of the set up as it went or leave it, and for some reason I stuck with the latter.

Actually, hardly any of my Spiral Tribe stuff made it because it's all like 170bpm+ - Y'know I'm getting old and I can't cope with those sort of tempo's for a prolonged period anymore


----------



## flash (Aug 7, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Flash - great party mix! That'll be going on in the car



Thanks. The feedback's really appreciated (and it kind of makes it worthwhile). It's totally what I make them for driving without a mixtape on the radio is just wrong (unless your not in the mood).


----------



## placid (Aug 7, 2010)

placid said:


> I love Acid
> 
> I think the title says it all..
> 
> ...



As promised..

Here are the records, please support the artists and buy the music

Fuzz Face - Far Out - Communique
Dahlback & Dahlback - Sweden 1 Canada 0 - Turbo
Nylon - Tschon Zämöl - Holzplatten
Hienostunut Sonni - Sharped Dressed Acid Man - Alexi Delano LTD
Luggen - Aciduse - Teknofon
Random XS - Aftermath - Djax up Beats
E.V.I.A.N. And the Atlantis Posse - Techno City - Tekno Kut
Acid Warrior - Karzinom - Junkfood
Jared Wilson - Ghettoblaster- 7777
Essit Muzique - Essit Muzique - DAP
Alex O Smith - Ultra Fine 01 - FXHE
Sonic Tourism - Orange - Toolbox Tunes
Minimum Syndicat - Forces - Minimum Syndicat
Hugg and Pepp - Pellefant - Dahlback
Tamburi Project - Tamburi Project - Stickman
Maxx Renn - Acid Jack - Jamayka 
Random XS - Give your Body - Djax up Beats
Fast Eddie - Welcome to the Pleasuredome - Underground Construction
Luggen - Waste My TIme - Teknofon
Kevin Starke - Acid Jak - Kstarke
Rob Acid - Acid Wave - Molecular Funk Guerilla
Disco Nihilist & Daetron Vargas - Construction Paper
101 Force - Axid V2 - Breakin Records
Jared Wilson - Drug Related Stories - 7777
Control Voltage - Control Voltage

Special thanks going out to everyone at Camp303 / Norbergfestival 

Placid Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=41658902688

I Love Acid - http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=2401566888


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice one on the tracklist, placid, on the dl today


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2010)

Last one from me for a bit I expect. Kool Keith all the way... if youve only gotten into dr octagon, heres some of  the best of the rest, from new stuff, back to ultramagnetic era.






*
Kool Keith's Kneecaps Release Raps*

Apartment 223
Rockets on the Battlefield
Same Sound
I Don't Believe You
Recoupment (Skit)
10-8 = Not A Dime
Clifton
Black Elvis
I Run Rap
Housing Authority
~
Intermission
~
Blue Flowers
No Awareness
Bring It Down To Earth
One Two One Two
Ain't It Good To You
Give The Drummer Some
When I Burn
Poppa Large

>>>release raps<<<


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 8, 2010)

This mix reminds me of The Love Ranch, Puscha, Sign of the times and many many other great parties in the early 90's.

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/the-cheese-board


Corporation of one - The real life 
Baby June - Hey whats your name 
TC1991 - Berry 
CLS - Can you feel it 
Crystal Walters - Gypsy Woman 
K Klass - Rhythm is a mystery 
Those guys - Love love love 
Alison Limerick - Where love lives 
Helicopter - on ya way 
Andronicus - Make you whole 
Kenny Dope - I know you want the bomb 
N Joy - Anthem 
Glam - Hells Party 
Felix - Don't you want me 
Floor Federation - Music for the masses


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2010)

ska invita said:


> The fourth instalment of back-to-back Lee Perry gems. If you havent heard them yet, parts 1,2 and 3 of my Rainford Rules! selections can be found by clicking here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 loving these recent dub mixes of your ska - cheers!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2010)

Moronik said:


> Wicked old school - Lots of forgotten gems - dark and violent and funny.
> 
> Frenzied synths and massive breakbeats! Hardcore all the way. ;D
> 
> ...


 i listened to this a well back and forgot where i got it from, so apologies for late feedback, but this is fucking ruff - total (sober) euphora was had at 10 in the morning at work. had me dancing in the office. more please!


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 8, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> This mix reminds me of The Love Ranch, Puscha, Sign of the times and many many other great parties in the early 90's.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/the-cheese-board
> 
> ...


 
A perfect start to my Sunday morning!

Not heard the Baby June track for a very very long while!

TC1991 a big fave too, mind you everything on this I love!


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2010)

i done a mix of west african groovy stuff. you may find it here. 

1: Gasper Lawal - Abio'sun ni
2: King Sunny Ade - The Message
3: Dele Abiodun - Alalo Moko
4: Dele Abiodun - Alalo Moko (Adawa Super Dub)
5: Tunde Williams & Africa 70 - Mr Big Mouth
6: Joe Mensah - Africa is Home
7: TP Orchestra Poly-Rhythmo De Cotonou Dahomey - Minsato Le, Mi Dayihome


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 9, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> This mix reminds me of The Love Ranch, Puscha, Sign of the times and many many other great parties in the early 90's.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/the-cheese-board
> 
> ...


 
Soundtrack to my ride in this morning. Excellent stuff!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Aug 9, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> This mix reminds me of The Love Ranch, Puscha, Sign of the times and many many other great parties in the early 90's.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/the-cheese-board
> 
> ...



The sound of the UK circa early 90s!


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 9, 2010)

zeedoodles's The cheese board 

OO LR R


----------



## MrChips (Aug 9, 2010)

A little chilled out Dubstep session I put together.

http://tinyurl.com/32mepfn


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 9, 2010)

killer b said:


> i done a mix of west african groovy stuff. you may find it here.
> 
> 1: Gasper Lawal - Abio'sun ni
> 2: King Sunny Ade - The Message
> ...


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 11, 2010)

killer b said:


> i done a mix of west african groovy stuff. you may find it here.
> 
> 1: Gasper Lawal - Abio'sun ni
> 2: King Sunny Ade - The Message
> ...


 
I like that - mellow


----------



## killer b (Aug 11, 2010)

i dunno - i'd dance my arse off if i heard any of it in a club... i think the sunny ade number is a joe claussell body & soul anthem.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 15, 2010)

*Density of Sound 42*

  			 				Another big thick broth of the weird and wonderful drawn from the furthest corners of the globe and weaved together into a sonic tapestry. Or something like that anyway. Listen, find out, pass on. Enjoy x
*
Get it here, right now yum yum yum etc...  
*


----------



## ringo (Aug 16, 2010)

Half hour of 70's roots classics, then an hour of digital dub and vocal.

Cry Tough

Children Crying - Congos (Congo Ashanty 7")
One In The Spirit - Sister Africa (Rockers 7")
Open The Gate - Congos (Congo Ashanty 7")
Rasta Dont Stop No One - The Stingers (Bongo Man 7")
Selassie Memorial - Charles Morrison (Vivian Jackson 7")
Crying Time - Claudius Linton (Black Star Label 7")
Crying In Babylon - Prince Arrow (Earthquake 7")
No Peace - Daweh Congo (X Rated 7")
Norman - Max Romeo (Heavyweight Station 10")
Vanity - King General (Meditative Sounds 12")
Power Pack - Errol Arawak (Earthquake 12")
Take A Look - Sena (Da1yah 10")
Show I The Way - Allison (Twinkle 12")
Little Black Girl - Horace Andy (Jah Shaka 12")
Jah Creator - Johnny Clarke (Jah Shaka 12")
Walk Tall Dub - Tomalski (Livication Corner 7")
Hard Like Stone Dub - Jacin (Livication Corner 7")
Poverty - African Simba (King Shiloh 12")
Police - Mehanee (Mehanee 12")


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 19, 2010)

Megaton said:


> Another heavy mix from the Bearwood studios (i.e. my front room  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone have any way to get this to me? Mix ain't at the link any more, and it's so my cup of tea.

Some great stuff on here, btw, really enjoying trawling, especially Ringo's and Ska's posts.

EDIT: Monkeygrinder's Organ, bless him, has put it up here: http://www.yousendit.com/download/aH...Y3lRR2MwTVE9PQ


----------



## ska invita (Aug 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Anyone have any way to get this to me? Mix ain't at the link any more, and it's so my cup of tea.
> 
> Some great stuff on here, btw, really enjoying trawling, especially Ringo's and Ska's posts.


 
hello there - i think i should have this in the radio archives - *no! sorry that ones gone 9did a server clean up the other day), but ive got feb10 onwards - maegaton should have it, so PM him - if not let me know and Ill dig out his mixes from this year for you


----------



## placid (Aug 20, 2010)

*Placid's Lost Control Mix*

I've Lost Control

Tyree to Sleezy d to Armando - 80's Acid House

The mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Ive_Lost_Control.mp3

Records

Tyree - Acid Over - Underground
The Endless Pokers - The Poke - Underground
Jack Frost - Clap Me - Trax
Phuture - The Creater - Jack Trax
The Groove that Wont Stop - KMS
MDIII - Face the Nation - Underground
Tyree - Acid Crash - House Musik
Reggie the Movemaker - Get your money Man - Blackbart
Phuture - Phuture Jacks - Trax
Jackamster Curt - Real fresh House - East
Tw*t Sisters - Eat My Pussy - Future sound
Sleezy D - I've Lost Control - Trax
Virgo - Under You - Trax
Loosefingers - What is House - Alleviated
Armando - Land Of Confusion - Westbrook
Armando - Downfall - Warehouse
Mystic - House Girl - Rockin House
Joe R Lewis - One on One - Target
Hot hanas Hula - Hot Hands - Trax
Jack Rabbit - Step by Acid - Housetime
LNR - Kream - House Jam
Shawn Shegog - Living on the dark side - No Name
Cool House _ Rock this Party Right - Underground
Tyree - House Music is my Life - DJ International
Pierres Fantasy Club - Never Give up - Dance MAnia
Armando - Pleasuredome - Trax

All done in one hit on 2 x 1210's.  320kbps  280mbish

A few of the record go so badly out of time / sync i really had to work to keep them anywhere near in the mix. Hope it doesn't impinge too much

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/group.php?gid=41658902688&v=info

Records for sale - http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?seller=placid


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 21, 2010)

without playing know it going to be a winner


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 22, 2010)

Another corker Placid - definitely be grabbing that one later, thanks.


----------



## killer b (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, looks the business. 'acid over' is one of my favourites.


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 22, 2010)

If you have time please, I need some help with this one ref recording levels etc. The first two tunes in the mix sound really bassy and distorted and I am at a loss as to why. Other tunes sound ok but I am really not happy with the quality of my recordings. This mix was done on two 1210's and a bog standard Numark mixer. I recorded it on Audacity sample rate 96000, 320 Lame 3.98.2 max frequency 8000 hz. It was recorded as a WAV then up loaded straight to sound cloud as MP3. I turned the bass on the amp right down I also turned the recording level in Audacity right down and kept the sound level on the mixer low. I also kept the eq's on the mixer at normal. I seem to have the same problem when I use Tracktor. As soon as I play anything with a bit of beef the recording goes weird ? It sound fine through the speakers while I was playing live.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/club-bad

Green Velvet - Flash (Carl Craig Mix) 
The Stickmen - Always (Groovin mix) 
Robotman - Do Da Doo (Plastikman mix) 
Winx - Don't Laugh 
Jack Da Ripper - Jack's Back 
Tonal Fusion present Alpha Dogs Bonelicker - What you Feelin 
Dj Hell - My Definition of House Music 
Submission - Women Beat their men 
M4 
Red Planet - Revenge of the Wolf 
UR - Knights of the Jaguar


Cheers Peeps


----------



## Liveist (Aug 24, 2010)

A few old Drum and Bass mixes that I've rediscovered on my laptop. They're not very long, one is about 40 minutes and the other two are 20 minutes each. I didn't know what else to do with them since they've been sitting on my laptop for about a good 2 years so I'm just putting them out for download if anyone ever wants a listen

Unkle77 vs DNBA (with 3030)

Kryptic Minds and Leon Switch - Dark Flower Remedy 
Axiom - Emokiller 
Mindscape feat MC Ryme Tyme - Sickness 
Future Sound Of London - We Have Explosive (Dabbler Refix) 
Bjork - Hidden Place (Evol Intent Remix) 

(I don't know the tracklist for the other half of this mix. If anyone feels like IDing any of the tunes then that would be wicked)

http://www.mediafire.com/?iqtgjdhyt0a8zjw


Vodka

D.Bridge featuring Calibre - Ponderosa 
Alix Perez, Icicle & Switch - This Is How 
Erykah Badu - Bag Lady 
Alix Perez featuring MC Fats - Down The Line 
Icicle - Minus 

http://www.mediafire.com/?qi2fk54652d2pos


Tequila

Spor - Breath In, Scream Out 
Garbage - Stupid Girl 
Black Sun Empire - Crash Bunny (Dose Remix) 
Bjork - All Is Full Of Love (Chris Su Remix) 
Fallout - Hesitate (Spor and Toxin Remix) 

http://www.mediafire.com/?dylhgzzywggtrcj


----------



## Dj TAB (Aug 24, 2010)

Asker_B August - Not Enough Days Podcast 
(or Happy Birthday to my lovely Wife!)





Tracklist & Links
1. Intro. Justin Bieber -You smile slowed by 800% by Shamantis. 
-This is the fresh-faced pop sensation from across the pond reworked through a time-stretch piece of software. The result comes in at 36 minutes of floaty atmospherics..... 
Download this at:	 J. BIEBZ - U SMILE 800% SLOWER by Shamantis 
Paulstretch Software so you can try your own ! 
Download Link	 http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/

2. Shlohmo - Ghosts Pt 2 
-Always a firm favourite of mine, Shlohmo blends wonky electronica with glitchy hip-hop beats and loops. Also check out other artists on Error Broadcast 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/shlomoshun 
Soundcloud Link:	 Error Broadcast

3. Jai Paul - BTSTU 
-This one for some reason has been loitering with intent on my hard drive for a while without me listening to it, and yet it is a great tune! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/jaipaulmusic

4. George Lenton - Stay around Ft Jack the lad 
-Biggups to George who keeps sending me great music to showcase, and this tune is no exception! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/georgelenton

5. Def Leppard - Women (Ben Samples Death Mix) 
-Dubstep seems to know no bounds of taste or decency right now, and I'm sure this re-edit of Def Leppard shows us that nothing is sacred at the moment! Make sure to check out other Samples tunes! 
Soundcloud Link:	 bensamples

6. Dr Philth - Hate on us 
-Dr Philth must surely be in the running for some of the sickest dubstep around at the minute. 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/pyramidheadphilth 
Chronos records Myspace http://www.myspace.com/chronosrecords

7.Skream Ft La Roux - Finally 
-Skream has released loads of stuff recently including 3 free digital EP's (Freeizm 1, 2, & 3) and has recently released his new album "outside the box." This track featuring La Roux follows on from the smash remix of In for the kill. 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/skreamuk 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/larouxuk

8. Lily Allen - Friend of mine (Filthstift Mix) 
-I'm always up for artists messing with Lilly Allen, as the end result to me is usually far better than the original record. 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/lilymusic 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/filthstift

9. Massive Attack - Paradise Circus (Breakage's Tightrope Mix 
-Whilst I like Massive Attack lots, not all their music can necessarily translate properly onto the dancefloor; this phat remix from Breakage does the business! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/massiveattack 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/breakagedsb

10. Arcade Fire - Sprawl II [Mountains beyond mountains] (Tommie Sunshines Qualuude edit) 
-I'm not a great Arcade Fire fan, but this remix works well for me..... 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/arcadefireofficial 
Soundcloud link for track:	 Arcade Fire - Sprawl II (Mountains Beyond Mountains) [Tommie Sunshine's Quaalude Edit] by tommiesunshine

11. Atomic Hooligan - You wot blud 
-Typical fare from Atomic Hooligan, you wot blud? Time to get grimey! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/atomichooligan

12. Si Begg - Disrupt (VIP Mix) 
-Always a favourite Mr Begg never seems to disappoint! Wicked wonky electronica! This track is taken from The Noodles Arrangements. 
-Taken from my personal stash, available from all major digital outlets....! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/sibegg 
Free Si Begg Anyone?	 http://www.sibegg.com/24bit/download.html

13. Noisia - Split the atom (Dj Edit) 
-I first got into Noisia thanks to their breaks records such as Gutterpump from a few years back now... This tune is taken from the Split the Atom Dj Edits EP... 
-Taken from my personal stash, available from all major digital outlets....! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/denoisia

14. Busy Signal - Tic Toc (Greenmoney Liquid Re-rub) 
-Big shout to Greenmoney, who has provided several tunes for my recent podcasts, this is an excellent remix! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/onebusysignal 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/greenmoneymusic

15. Lady Chann - Sticky Situation (Toddla T Mix) 
-Carnival time now, and this one would sound just right coming from a phat rig in Notting Hill... 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/ladychann 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/toddlat

16. Delphic - Doubt (Doc Daneeka's all for Grime mix) 
-The light, floaty vibe on this is great! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/delphic 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/therealdocdaneeka

17. CTRL-Z Ft Freestylers - Ruffneck 09 Ft Navigator 
-A favourite breaks tune given a bit of an update..... 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/ctrlzuk 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/freestylersmusic

18. Manu Chao & Portishead - King of the bongos (Breaks Mix) 
-Manu Chao I like, however Portishead I seem to struggle with; this breaks mix of one of my fave tunes seems to work well though.... 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/manuchao 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/portisheadalbum3 

19. SKJG Project - Tenerife Y Gomera (Original Mix) 
-Taken from my personal stash, available from all major digital outlets....!

20. Cirez D - Knockout (Sebastien Leger Mix) 
-Taken from my personal stash, available from all major digital outlets....!

22. Loose Village - Kamuela (Worthy Mix) 
-Taken from my personal stash, available from all major digital outlets....!

23. Mr Oizo - Lambs Anger (Original Mix) 
-Not so much of a tune, more a series of machine noises! 
-Taken from my personal stash, available from all major digital outlets....!

24. Dan le Sac Vs Scroobius Pip - Sick tonight (Dr P Mix) 
-Intelligent lyrics and sick beats, whats not to like?? 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/lesacvspip 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/doctorpdubstep

25. Savage Rehab - Walk the Bass 
-Big shout to the Savage Rehab crew, this is their first release on V Recordings. Sounds just like a car chase from some 70's film! 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/savagerehab

26. Tinie Tempah - Frisky (Shy FX & Benny Page Mix) 
-This is a great tune, currently being killed in the face by the BBC...... 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/tinietempah 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/bennypage1 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/shyfx

27. Fol Chen - In Ruins (Baths Mix) 
-This has to be one of the lovliest bits of music I've heard recently... 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.folchen.com/ 
Myspace Link:	 http://www.myspace.com/bathsmusic

This podcast since it's so late will probably only be up for 2-3 weeks before being replaced with a new one!


----------



## ringo (Aug 26, 2010)

Roots selection

Funny Feeling - Dennis Brown (Hawkeye 12")
I Love Jah - Michael Palmer (J & L 12")
Babylon - Sugar Minott (Hitbound 10")
Roman Soldier - Freddie McGregor (Hitbound 10")
Jukes And Watch - Barry Brown (Greensleeves 12")
Blood Money - Willie Brackenridge (Harvest 7")
Know Love - Twin Roots (Black Art 12")
Bad Weed - Junior Mervin (Upsetter 12")
Words - Sangie Davis (Black Art 12")
Heaven Is My Roof - Prince Alla (Archive 12")
Gates Of Zion - George Dudley (Studio 1 Blank 12")
Armagedeon Time - Willie Williams (Coxsone 7")
Unity - Willie Williams (Belleville Hill 7")
Get Ready - Willie Williams (Soul Sounds 7")
Before Old Pirates Come - Willie Williams (Drum Street 7")
Home Sweet Home - Willie Williams (Soul Sounds 7")
Send Some Rain - Culture (Errol T 12")


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2010)

Hardcore Breaks

http://www.zshare.net/audio/797462350996f570/


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 26, 2010)

^ clicked


----------



## Numbers (Aug 27, 2010)

ringo said:


> Roots selection
> 
> Funny Feeling - Dennis Brown (Hawkeye 12")
> I Love Jah - Michael Palmer (J & L 12")
> ...


Nice one Ringo - currently spinning this whilst sipping on a Daiquiri and enjoying a nice bit of erbilicious


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dj TAB said:


> Asker_B August - Not Enough Days Podcast
> 
> Click on someone different then the norms I go to.
> O that nice - You smile slowed by 800% by Shamantis
> ...


----------



## Numbers (Aug 29, 2010)

Not a DJ myself obv', but have to share this link - there's some absolutely wonderful mixes of music by this guy, some absolute beauties IMO.

http://www.siebethissen.net/Dr_Auratheft/Mom_Radio/index.htm


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Not a DJ myself obv', but have to share this link - there's some absolutely wonderful mixes of music by this guy, some absolute beauties IMO.
> 
> http://www.siebethissen.net/Dr_Auratheft/Mom_Radio/index.htm



looks intriguing, not least:
"Post-European Dialogues in Sound, mixed by Dr. Auratheft."
???

EDIT: great recommendation - thanks numbers


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2010)

MrChips said:


> A little chilled out Dubstep session I put together.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/32mepfn


 
loving this - is there a volume 1?


----------



## placid (Sep 3, 2010)

We Fall So Deep

A mix of some Deep cuts

It is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_We_Fall_So_Deep.mp3  if you wish to listen to it

Right click or ctrl click to save to disk.

Full tracklist will be soon but in the meantime…

Artists include

Theo Parrish
Conforce
Stacey Pullen & Ralph Lawson
Oracy
Kyle Hall
Sterociti
Dan Bell
Andres

Rather annoying click towards the end of dan bell, but other than that…  not a bad little mix

Done in one hit on 2 x 1210s  320kbps - 280mbish

Facebook Stuff - http://www.facebook.com/home.p...658902688&v=info

Records for sale - http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?seller=placid


----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 3, 2010)

placid said:


> We Fall So Deep
> 
> A mix of some Deep cuts
> 
> ...


----------



## chilango (Sep 5, 2010)

stephj said:


> The political doom and gloom of late has put me in reflective mood of 90s protest and free parties, and the sound systems such as Spiral Tribe and Exodus that supplied the soundtrack to those times.
> 
> So, have dug out some 91-94 techno and acid, kicking things off mellow and then getting a bit harder
> 
> ...


 
Cool, I've been wanting to hear something like this for a while...giving a go!


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 6, 2010)

> (dlx1: hope the R&S tuneage on here will suffice for now until I eventually do that mix! )


 

Hooray for placid - We Fall So Deep


----------



## killer b (Sep 6, 2010)

szare's new mix is fucking class. i'll post it here 'cause he's too lazy to.

http://fieldrec.blogspot.com/2010/08/field-recording-013-szare.html


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 7, 2010)

new PROD mix, stuff from 2010, moderately random, works quite well I think






pick 'n' mix - adrian sherwood & lee perry
all god's children need dancing shoes - alabama 3
odessa - caribou
stay lit - holy fuck
crystal meth christian - teddy bears (ft Wayne Coyne)
on the run - flaming lips (ft Rollins)
daisy - Fang Island
purge deem idol - Kid 606
she just likes to fight - four tet
don't stop me now - orbital
fountains of spring - prefuse 73
cluster bomb indigestion - annoying ringtone
brand new second hand - exilis
born free - M.I.A.
homicidal drug rage - duran duran duran
oceans - vex'd
stress waves - oneohtrix point never

http://prodnews.wordpress.com/2010/09/07/pick-n-mix/


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2010)

ooh that doesn't half look bad, i mean look half bad


----------



## ringo (Sep 9, 2010)

Ringo Festinho 2010 ~ Selekshan ~Nice

Wot I played at Festinho:

Su-Su-Pan Rasta - Dolphin Morris (Belmont 7")
Heavy Manners - Prince Far I (Heavy Duty 7")
I Am Getting Bad - Steve Baswell (Phase 1 7")
No Wicked Can't Reign - Ripton Hilton (Quality 7")
Poison Flour - Dr Alimantado (Ital Sounds 7")
Rasta Business - Mighty Threes (April 7")
Zion Gate - Horace Andy (Gorgon 7")
Institution - Burning Spear (Burning 12")
Shackles & Chains Version - King Tubby & Earl Zero (Freedom Sounds 7")
Jah Golden Throne - Peter Broggs (Selena 12")
Looking For Signs - Albert Malawi (Tafari 7")
Conscious Time - Brigadier Jerry (Tafari 7")
Uganda Style - Ranking Devon (Jah Lee 7")
Never Get Burn - Twinkle Brothers (Blank 12")
Keep On Knocking - Jacon Miller (Greensleeves 12")
Solomon - Lee Van Cliff (J & L 10")
Drifter - Sugar Minott (Uptempo 12")
Satta Dread - Wayne Jarrett (Micron 7")
Live In Love Dub - Hugh Mundell (Dubplate)
Fally Ranking - Johnny Osbourne (Greensleeves 12")
Jahoviah - Twinkle Brothers (Blank Virgin Front Line 12")


----------



## Numbers (Sep 9, 2010)

Lovely stuff Ringo, really enjoying it (+ my neighbours are away).

Can I ask you: who are your fav' Reggae artists, I know one could list dozen after dozen, but have you got a handful of absolute fav's?


----------



## ringo (Sep 10, 2010)

Numbers said:


> Lovely stuff Ringo, really enjoying it (+ my neighbours are away).
> 
> Can I ask you: who are your fav' Reggae artists, I know one could list dozen after dozen, but have you got a handful of absolute fav's?



Yup, mostly in the rockers/steppers style from 1974 to 1981.
My favourite singer is Dennis Brown, but I also love the voices of Slim Smith, Junior Byles, Gregory Isaacs and Hugh Mundell.
I like 3 part harmony trios such as Mighty Diamonds, Abyssinians, African Brothers, Wailing Souls & The Congos.
Production/dubwise I love King Tubby, Prince/King Jammy, Scientist, Yabby You, Lee Perry and Augustus Pablo.


----------



## killer b (Sep 10, 2010)

Dj TAB said:


> The drummer in my brothers band gave me a manky stack of 7"s a few years back. They had been liberated from a jukebox in a pub in Kilburn, London around 1978. These are some of the ones in a playable condition, there are still a few scratches though! This is less of a mix, more a selection of tunes that needed recording before they got into a worse condition, although I'm impressed that after several owners and thirty odd years they play at all...! So stick it on and get skankin'...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i still listen to this fairly regularly - have it on now, in fact.


----------



## ringo (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice selection, especially Arm Robbery, East Of The River Nile and at least six pieces on the incredible Phase 1 label. That jukebox must have fuelled some good sessions, if only there were a few photos to go with it.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 11, 2010)

ringo said:


> I like 3 part harmony trios such as Mighty Diamonds, Abyssinians, African Brothers, Wailing Souls & The Congos.


 i really wish there were some modern harmony groups out there today - bit of a lost art - also miss the lack of male falsetto singing.


----------



## pootle (Sep 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Hooray for placid - We Fall So Deep


 


killer b said:


> szare's new mix is fucking class. i'll post it here 'cause he's too lazy to.
> 
> http://fieldrec.blogspot.com/2010/08/field-recording-013-szare.html



Have listened to these two mixes and they are ace - am in the dying stages of typing up/trying to finish my dissertation and they've provided me with the perfect background music of helping me type, keeping me from wanting to kill myself with despair/boredom but not too distracting that I don't focus on what I'm doing

I'm going to be here late today - can someone point me in the direction of similar stuff?

Ta!

ALSO: can someone point me in the direction of that place that has all the BBC Essential Mixes on it for listening/downloading? Have done a quick search but I can't find it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2010)

essential mixes: http://thenine.ca/essential/
check placid's site for more of his mixes
mnml ssgs has some mixes in a similar vein to szare's mix, though they're not all great. finn johannsen and donato dozzy mixes are stand outs, as well as ancient methods and traversible wormholes if you want it a bit more banging - http://mnmlssg.blogspot.com/
the wax treatment podcast is worth a listen too, if you liked the dubbier bits of szare's mix: http://waxtreatment.de/podcast/
and you should check out little white earbuds: http://www.littlewhiteearbuds.com/category/podcast/ - the last mix, by a made up sound, was class.


----------



## pootle (Sep 12, 2010)

You know how sometimes you really want to see a response from certain people about certain issues here?   e.g. marty21 for his local knowledge of my hood/pubs in general, boycey or BigPhil for bike haps, spangles for fashion help etc etc well I was hoping you'd reply to this query 

Will ch-ch-ch-check them out.

Pub, bicycle, garms and tunes - basically the core requirements of my exisistence!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 13, 2010)

mix from RTR's Scoundrel - got it playing now it's well good.
http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/scoundrel-we-love-brownstock/download


----------



## Moronik (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote Originally Posted by Moronik  View Post
Wicked old school - Lots of forgotten gems - dark and violent and funny.

Frenzied synths and massive breakbeats! Hardcore all the way. ;D

Hope you like

Download here: http://soundcloud.com/moronik



320kbps & mixed on vinyl

Got any Hardcore Acid? - M D EMM

Hardcore will Never Die (E-type mix) - Q-Bass

The Reaper (DJ Nex "Blame It On My Remix") - MC Lethal

Headstrong - Fantasy UFO

Evil Surrounds Us - Wishdokta

Dancehall Dangerous (Don't Mess With Us Remix) - Hackney Hardcore

20 Seconds to Comply - Silver Bullet

Technoskitzo - Wishdokta

The Ride - The Hypnotist

M.A.D. (Massive Audio Distrubance mix) - Wishdokta

Radio Ad (Pirates Are Plugging It Mix) - Illegal Rave II



Orang Utan said:


> i listened to this a well back and forgot where i got it from, so apologies for late feedback, but this is fucking ruff - total (sober) euphora was had at 10 in the morning at work. had me dancing in the office. more please!



awwww thanks mate, thats really appreciated!

Ive been working on a follow up in my head, but its taken a long while to do as I actually have to research and then buy all the records! Not easy when they are all 18-19 years old! (but fairly cheap on the whole..... the mind boggles)

Im not really an old school rave DJ as I always disliked all the cheesy vocals.... but i started to find one i liked..... and then another.... and then another... and then i was hooked!!

There should be another one coming sometime in October 

expect more humour, hip-hop, crazy synths and ripping breakbeats!


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2010)

pootle, can i point you in the direction of my mate cottam? there's a few of his mixes there - spaced out dubby techno/disco/house. think it might work for you.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2010)

ooh, he's playing at something i'm going to in london soon. can't remember what though.


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2010)

check him out, he's a sweet dj. i preferred it when he used to play more upbeat techno, but he hardly got any gigs.


----------



## placid (Sep 17, 2010)

The Little Silver Box

The Little Silver Box

A look into the more ambient, beatless and downtempo side of the 303.

A couple of my personal favourite house classics thrown in for good measure as well…

You can listen to it by clicking on this link or download it by right-clicking or ctrl click and save to disk.

http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_The_Little_Silver_Box.mp3

enjoy

p


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 19, 2010)

saved The Little Silver Box
thanks Placid


----------



## Liveist (Sep 20, 2010)

Progressive House mix. Enjoy

Nocturne: 

Damabiah - Sur Les Genoux D Lautomne (Original Mix) (Natura Sonoris) 
Moshic - You Calling Colors (B Mix) (Contrast Records) 
Damian Lazarus - Spinnin' (Sasha Remix) (Get Physical Music) 
Michael & Levan and Stiven Rivic - Drive Me Crazy (LoQuai Remix) (Mistiquemusic) 
Moshic - No Ordinance (Original Mix) (Contrast Records) 
Soliquid - Taipei Pocok Salata (Quivver Remix) (Armada Music) 
Oliver Morgenroth - 40 Dark Waves (Original Mix) (Jetlag Digital) 
Moshic - Messiah Of the Zohar (Original Mix) (Contrast Records) 
Sasha and Ray Lamontagne - Eclipse (Butch Remix) (emFire) 
Little Boots - Earthquake (Sasha Remix) (679 Recordings) 
Spooky - Little Bullet (Ballistic Mix) (Renaissance) 
Rennie Foster - Devil’s Water (James Zabiela's “More Umph” Edit) (Rebirth) 

Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?6r29p9b9njoym0r 
Stream: http://www.play.fm/recording/nocturne37828


----------



## Dj TAB (Sep 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> i still listen to this fairly regularly - have it on now, in fact.  (Kilburn Pub Jukebox by DjTAB - available from DjTAB.net)



Great stuff, glad you are still enjoying it!


----------



## Numbers (Sep 22, 2010)

Dj TAB said:


> Great stuff, glad you are still enjoying it!


It's a fantastic mix Tab, 1 of my 1st choices that's for sure.


----------



## electroplated (Sep 24, 2010)

Just came across this Radioactive man mix on tinterwebs, nice electroey acid

download

1. Radioactive Man / Crashley - Keplar Funk 4b [CDR]
2. Radioactive Man - Acidfish [CDR]
3. The Gruffians - The Power [GRUFF]
4. Luke Vibert - 659L (Disfest) [CDR]
5. Plastique De Reve ????
6. PainStruckStanleyDumb - Breakfast At Brian’s [CDR]
7. Radioactive Man - Knock Knock [CDR]
8. Plastique De Reve - So Many Things [TURBO]
9. Marc Twins - Under Cover [UMF]
10. Paul Blackford - Carbon Units (Robokid Remix) [BALKAN]
11. Voice Stealer - Acrobat [SUBVERT]
12. Anthony Rother - Past Represents The Future [KAMZLERAMT]


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2010)

Im digitalising some tapes and want to share this one - my all time favourite pirate radio tape.  Defection 89.4 was a hardcore jungle station that ran in the first half the nineties. For me it was the best of all the pirates up at that time - a professional attitude, some truly brilliant DJs, and even great MCs too.

Mix Master Max's shows were truly special, and this tape is a fine example, which I've listened to so many times over I'm amazed it still plays. Max was full of tricks: scratches, juggling doubles, and playing dancehall tracks and mixing hardcore tunes over the top. Most importantly the selection was impeccable and unique. I heard him live once back in the day at Roller Express (Future Myth), and he did all the tricks live too. He pops up now and again at a few oldskool nights. A legend in my book. Give it a listen

Mix Master Max on Defection 1992
Linky


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally catching up on what I've missed lately.

Grabbing that, ska!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2010)

^^^if anyones going to like it its you steph! hope you do... side b has some serious action 





Dusty Tapes: Can't Stop the Love
This is a mix tape I put together in 1999. In those days i was glued to the decks, and directly inspired by Mix Master Max's mixing up of dancehall and hardcore tracks (see previous post), I got into the art of finding two tunes from different genres and mixing them through to make a remix of the two tracks - a bit like mash-ups today i guess. Over time I had a whole bunch of these, all well rehearsed, with pitch speeds memorised, and this mix is a collection of all these live remix specials. I was dead proud of this tape at the time, and made a load of copies which I gave out. Some what upsettingly for me (if not for anyone else!) side B of this is blank, and I know there was another 45mins of these. If I can track down a full copy I'll update this.

Peshay - Pacific
Public Enemy - Don't Believe the Hype

Shy FX - Pandoras Box
Dillinja - Tronik Funk

Peshay - Theme
Tenorfly - Roughneck Fashion

Portishead - It Could Be Sweet
Dj Buz - Slave

Poets of Thought - The Rhyme Goes On
Noise Factory - Breakage #4

Iration Steppas - Rejection 
Urban Shakedown - Some Justice

Hydroponics - Here Comes The Judge
Splash - Babylon

Moodyman - Black Mahogany
Dee Patten - Who's The Bad Man

linkage


----------



## cozmikbrew (Sep 26, 2010)

Liking both of those Ska


----------



## Flavour (Sep 27, 2010)

couple of my tracks in this weeks RA podcast


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2010)

*12/ Music Club*

Bunch of freinds take turn to play tunes for each other

exclusive blend – keith mansfield
hello goodbye – soulful strings
hit the bongo – tito puente
bongos – k hand
the taking of pelham 123 – david shire
fantasmophobia – messer chups
the booboo song – king coleman
alphabet aerobics (cut chemist remix) – blackalicious
ana – the pixies
if i’m in luck – betty davis
what’s your name (busy p remix) – fancy
david dance before the lord – duke ellington
its your thing – lou donaldson
its your world – gil scott heron
melodie – serge gainsbourg
get back – deidre wilson tabac
i want you – erykah badu
rainbow – talk talk
i’m so in love with you – wizdom
up je t’aime – frankie howerd + june whitfield

link

*im not involved in this i should add - mate of mine is


----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 29, 2010)

Ear you go

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-50

No title etc. Been a few weeks since I had enough time to get on the decks. I am playing out on Saturday so I thought I would throw some tunes together record it and see what I thought. I came to this mix with a blank mind slung on Smokebelch (such memories and such an amazing tune) that gave me 10 min to pick the next tune and it sort of flowed from there. All things considered I really like the mix and will start with this or similar Saturday. 

One take 2x1210's and a cheap Numark mixer.


The Sabres of Paradise - Smokebelch 11 (Exit) 
UBQ Project - When I fell in Love - Charles Webster Vocal Mix 
Ron Trent - The Power of Sound 
Sueno Latino - Sueno Latino - Paradise Version 
Global Communication - The Way the Deeep - Original mix 
Crazy Penis - Do it good - Tom Middletons Cosmos mix 'do un goodur' 
Global Communication - The Deep - Deep Dish Pump Mix 
Romanthony - The Wanderer 
M4

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 29, 2010)

ska invita said:


> *12/ Music Club*
> 
> Bunch of freinds take turn to play tunes for each other
> 
> ...


I loved their first Mile End mix, aint seen 2 or 3 tho' - are they downloadable anywhere?

e2a: scratch that, just realised they have 7  released - http://www.terraincognita.co.uk/musicclub/


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2010)

A little 35 minute mix of new and old, jungle techno (j-tek) style

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ec5olu


----------



## ska invita (Sep 29, 2010)

Numbers said:


> I loved their first Mile End mix, aint seen 2 or 3 tho' - are they downloadable anywhere?
> 
> e2a: scratch that, just realised they have 7  released - http://www.terraincognita.co.uk/musicclub/


 
ah yes - thats the folder its hosted in  - well hunted! ive been meaning to drip feed them into the radio (although forgot too...) they have a little blog, http://itsmusicclub.wordpress.com/ but it has no download links for some reason (ill find out why) - though it has an embedded player.

 they dont happen that often - only two this year so far. in fact just made a new one last week which i took part in for the first time (#9) - should be up in a while, but ill post them on u75 too, mainly on the radio listings. its all very much just for fun - go round in a circle and put a tune on in turn... oh, and the recording of #3 got lost! ...as did lots of tracklistings


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 30, 2010)

so, Brandy & Pearl finally come up with and all female mix for you.....






needle in a haystack - The Velvelettes
baby I love you - The Ronettes
sophisticated boom boom - The Shangri Las
gin house blues - Nina Simone
sho nuff - Ruth Brown
jump jack jump - Wyona Carr
bumble bee - LaVern Baker
last of the secret agents - Nancy Sinatra
it's your vooodoo working - Imelda May
can't do without you - Detroit Cobras
riot in cell block #9 - Wanda Jackson 
mrs leroy brown - Loretta Lynn
queen of the silver dollar - Emmylou Harris
waitress song - Freakwater
sleep with one eye open - Dolly Parton
I'm gonna play the honky-tonks - Marie Adams
almost persuaded - Etta James
ruler of my heart - Irma Thomas
harper valley p.t.a. - Mary Jane Hooper
nicki hoeky - Aretha Franklin
Stand Up - Jean Knight
dock of the bay - Peggy Lee
you don't own me - Dusty Springfield
nobody knows what's going on in my mind - The Chiffons
and then he kissed me - Moe Tucker

http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/2010/09/30/brandy-pearl/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^excellent - cant wait to hear this. was just talking the other day about how male dominated music is at all kinds of different levels - looks great


----------



## placid (Oct 1, 2010)

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Heavenly.mp3

TRacklist 

Crue-l Orchestra - Theo Parrish Mix - Crue-l Records
Gegenheimer - The Inner Path Stories - Ratio? Music
Roof Light - Midas - Millions Of Moments
Urban Soul - My Urban Soul - King Street
Daniel Bell - Berserk - Elevate
"Little" Louie Vega Feat. Blaze - Elements Of Life - MAW
Scott Grooves - Detroit 808 - Natural Midi
Marcellus Pittman -  Razz 09 - Unirhythm
Marko Fürstenberg - Counter Mode - A.R.T.Less
House Of House - Rushing To Paradise - WWWWR
Sunday Adams - (Oohh Ohh Ah Ha) I Wanna Feel It! - LaRhon
Raza - Gonna Make You Work - Millions of Moments
Kevin Yost - On My Way - I!
Virgo Four -  ? - Rush Hour
Scuba - Heavenly - Ovum
Joe Claussell - Cosmic Rituals - Come Inside (The Loft) - Spiritual Life
Blaze - Gloria's Muse - West End
Gunnar Wendel - 578 - FXHE
Chris Gray - Tranquil Solutions - Music IS


Enjoy

Done in one hit on 2x1210's  approx 280mb  320kbps


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 1, 2010)

placid said:


> Mix is here - Placid_Heavenly
> 
> Enjoy


Well do  thanks
New month new mix


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2010)

Dusty Tapes: Bass Persuasion




This one has been carbon dated to 1996, and was my first innocent stab at laying down some jamaican tunes. Thing was in those days i can't have had much more than a dozen dubwise tracks to my name - barely enough to fill a tape - what I had came mainly from dusty boxes in second hand furniture stores round my part of town. Despite that, I got lucky and picked up what I now know were some great tracks.

No tracklisting for this, but expect to hear some scientist, heptones, revolutionaries, lee perry wailers cuts, a couple of dancehall tracks, as well as some uk dub from disciples and shaka - all rounded of with a dose of junglism, including a bit of guy called gerald. Nice for me to have this for prosperity, but hope its entertaining enough a listen for you too.
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2010/10/dusty-tapes-bass-persuasion.html


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2010)

91 - 95 OldSkool buisness

Traklist in no particular order..






http://jungleist.vmlinuz.co.uk:10050/mp3z/NuRaveRadio-02102010-Geezah.mp3


----------



## biotec (Oct 3, 2010)

some 80's and 90's dancehall and ragga from me 

http://www.djmixtape.net/dl.php?m=6485 

Strictly 12"s. 

The needles are dirty, the records are dirtier. 

There's pops and crackles and some bad mixing. 

But the tracks are heavyweight and there's some killers you wont have heard before. 

1. Jigsy King & Tony Curtis - My sound a murder (dubplate) 
2. Courtney Melody - This sound a dem trouble 
3. Admiral Tibet - Terrorist 
4. Courtney Melody - Kill sound boy with ease 
5. King Kong - Trouble again 
6. Anthony Redrose - Sound boy get nervous 
7. Pinchers - Enemies 
8. Jigsy King - Slaughter house 
9. Lieutenant Stitchie - Hello carol 
10. Galaxy P - Dem bawling out 
11. Simpleton - Warning 
12. Terry Ganzie - Team up 
13. Krystal and Shabba Ranks - Twice my age 
14. Admiral Bailey - Me a wine her 
15. Beenie Man - Certain gal 
16. Conroy Smith - Dangerous 
17. Buccaneer - Neighbourhood 
18. Tenor fly - Roughneck fashion 
19. Glamma Kid - Fashion Magazine 
20. Derrick Irie - One pants 
21. Jimmy Crazy - Know bout gun 
22. Pan Head - Hun in a hand 
23. Ninja Man - Glad me release 
24. Admiral Bailey - Turn on the heat 
25. Capelton - Prophet 
26. Terry Ganzie - Fire Burning 
27. General Levy - The wig 
28. Tenor Fly - Town ah run hot 
29. General Levy - Goodas girl 
30. Capelton - Dance cant done 
31. Derrick Parker & Captain Blood - No use woman and talk 
32. Mad cobra - Put down your gun


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> 91 - 95 OldSkool buisness
> 
> Traklist in no particular order..
> 
> ...



I'll have some of that


----------



## Supine (Oct 3, 2010)

My Deep Purple mix for Purple Radio. Enjoy

http://soundcloud.com/supine/outer-bongolia-mix

Eltron John - And then we realise
Thievery Corporation - Amerimacka
Napolean - Lament
Atom - Sunshower (Beatfanatic Remix 2)
First Love - It's a mystery to me
Z For Zafra - Sweet juice
Resonators - Sweet love affair
Ijahman - Jah heavy load
Orquesta Novel - Don't you worry about a thing
Ann Margret - Everybody needs somebody (Jski Edit)
Hot Toddy - Won't let go
Azari & Lii - Reckless with your love (Good Guy Mikesh & Filburt remix)
Alucidnation - Beautiful house
Ark - Sweet chat rio (Isolee remix)
Ben Folds - Rock that bitch
Big Star - Blue moon
Disney - British summertime
Recloose ft Joe Dukie - Dust
The Rebirth - Evil Vibrations


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 3, 2010)

Some great mixes - thanks ska, placid, ouchmonkey, Addy and Biotec 

On the dl now Supine (looks great - love The Rebirth take on the Mighty Ryeders classic)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2010)

stephj said:


> bun lib dem


 



yeah looks like lots of good stuff up there ^^^ (General Levy - The wig < funny memories of this one - good album that this was on, general levy's that is...)


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 4, 2010)

A little Detroit number

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-detroit-2


Derrick May - Icon
Carl Craig - Desire
Derrick May - Strings of life
Carl Craig - At Les
The Black Dog - Virtual
Carl Craig - Dominas
Rhythim is Rhythim - Ms6
Carl Craig - Piece free your mind
Laurent Garnier - Choice Acid Eiffel
Model 500 - Info World

Hope you enjoy...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2010)

Ive uploaded my favourite pirate radio tapes from the hardcore/jungle/dnb pirates between 1991 and 1995 - fill your boots!


> ________________________________________________________
> *Sketch + Ruff and Ready + Weekend Rush 92.3 + 1991*
> Stitch and Miley join Sketch on this session - the three of them soon going off to start Defection. Sounding ruff tuff and raw to the core - hardcore!
> Side A
> ...


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> A little Detroit number
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-detroit-2
> 
> ...


 
Lovely


----------



## Lord Hugh (Oct 4, 2010)

Some dubstep for you all

http://soundcloud.com/hughperman/hugh-fax-power

Snowflake Vectors - Digitonal
Daniel - Mt Eden Dubstep
Frozen - Mt Eden Dubstep
Hide and Seek (Enigma Remix) - Imogen Heap
Dutch Flowerz (Rusko Remix) - Skream
Eastern Jam (TRiLLBASS Remix) - Chase & Status
Faction 2 (Revolution) - Engine-EarZ Experiment
Age Of Dub  - Ed Solo
Bad Trip (Rob Sparx Remix) - Nero
Shaolin Style (Nero Remix) - Bar 9
Bad Trip Remixes (Bar 9 Remix) - Nero
In The Death Car - Original Mix - 16Bit
Foes (16Bit Fuck Hoes Remix) - Borgore
Shove It!! (Bar 9 Remix) - Deftones
Ninja Gaiden - J.Rabbit
Pixel Rainbow Sequence - Hyetal
Heads Will Roll (L.A. Boxers Dub Remix) - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## ddraig (Oct 4, 2010)

am getting a bit concerned at all the good mixes popping up on the last couple of pages and my home internet not working!  

looking good and time for me to take a memory stick round the house of someone witha fat connection!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 6, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Ive uploaded my favourite pirate radio tapes from the hardcore/jungle/dnb pirates between 1991 and 1995 - fill your boots!


 
big up!!!

a mate of mine and me still mourn a lost Lt Stitch tape from 92ish!


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 9, 2010)

Comrades, it's John Peel day today, marking the sixth year since his death. This man fought for our rights to DJ virtually any record after another with no regard for technique. Right Time, Right Place, Wrong Speed indeed. In honour of the tremendous amount he gave us, we at the collective remember him with a new mix here. It's fashioned as the two sides of one the many battered C90 cassettes we all made from his show and made up entirely of stuff recorded for peel sessions between 1970 and 2004. For the most part we've tried to avoid the obvious candidates that turn up on Peel cd's and dig up some more obscure bits and bobs. Obviously there's something of an embarrasment of riches and loads got left out - so maybe another one before next year, we'll see. Raise a glass and play it loud brothers and sisters.

Side 1
laurel aitken - rock me baby/caledonia
bogshed - morning sir
laura cantrell - cellar door
talulah gosh - i don't want to have to break your face
The Siddeleys - Are you still evil When you're sleeping?
Electro Hippies - Sheep
Ivor Cutler - Bucket & Steam/Are You a Tory?
Extreme Noise terror - Carry On Screaming
Broken Family Band - When We're Dry
Guided By Voices - Cut-out Witch
Sonic Youth - Psycho Mafia
Cat Power - Deep Inside
Frank Black & Teenage Fanclub - Jacques Tati
The Rezillos - (My Baby Does) Good Sculptures
DCL Locomotive - Coast To Coast
The Janitors - Go Stagger Lee
Nick Cave - I Put A Spell On You
Godflesh - Wound

Side 2
Butthole Surfers - Blind Man
Son House - Grinning In You Face
White Stripes - Boll Weevil
Neko Case - Twist The Knife
Intense Degree - Bursting
Big Black - The Newman Generator
Boards Of Canada - Aquarius
Delia Derbyshire - John Peel's Voice
Can - Return To BB City
Gregory Isaacs - Night Nurse
Aphex Twin - Pancake Lizard
Apparat - H
Shellac - The End Of Radio

http://prodnews.wordpress.com/


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome ouchmonkey - looks great 

(just started ripping some of my old 'pause button pushed' tapes of Peel - hearing his voice and amusing anecdotes inbetween records just makes me feel warm inside)


----------



## Cloud (Oct 10, 2010)

The nervous breakdown comeback mix LoL

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2010-10-09T19_37_40-07_00

Deep Funky House


----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2010)

^^^hope youre alright there Cloud! 

---
Me and a friend are launching our netlabel today! The first release by SixtySixNorth is available to download from here:
http://www.terraincognita.co.uk/
 to set the mood for that, 66N has put together this mix of tracks that have influenced its creation. If you’re feeling these you’ll be sure to love his material too.





*SixtySixNorth – True North Mix*
Quantic – Time Is The Enemy
4Hero – Les Fleur
Abraham – Magpie
SixtySixNorth – Always Something Burning
Hefner – Everyday
Ivy – Worry About You
Emperor’s New Clothes – Leaders And Believers
Fourtet – Twenty Three
Urban Spicies – Blanket
Archive – So Few Words
Chungking – Voodoo
Tricky – Hell Is Round The Corner
Red Snapper – Bussing
Blue States – Your Girl

linky

----


Dan U said:


> big up!!!a mate of mine and me still mourn a lost Lt Stitch tape from 92ish!


 I feel that Dan - its being a painful process ripping these tapes - made me realise so many favourites lost - inevitable that its the ones you love most that got taken out and about and so never made it to see this day... I was chatting to a 'friend' about this tape ripping, and he said ' oh yeah, i remember you were always making tapes - if i ever i wanted to hear new tunes id nick a tape of you!' Bastard!
----
VVVV THanks for the good wishes ddraig - we've got three pretty strong releases to kick us off, so hopefully we'll get some good stuff sent in after that. good fun so far!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2010)

good luck ska!


----------



## retribution (Oct 12, 2010)

*Jack of Dubs - Response or Reaction?*

It's been a while since I've done a mix after a busy summer. Got some new monitors yesterday though so felt the need to give them a test today 

This one's an hour long, going through some of my favourite tunes of the moment with a few old ones thrown in. Technically I suppose it's dubstep, but I find I'm asking myself more and more these days exactly what is the music I play. Wot-u-call-it?

Bass music at 140, I suppose.

*Jack of Dubs - 'Reaction or Response?'*(58mins/192kbps/80mb)

*Tracklisting*

Becoming Real - 'Fast Motion' (DVA's Hi Emotions rmx) [Ramp Recordings]
Elgato - 'Tonight' [Hessle Audio]
Hodge - 'Force' [unreleased]
Loefah - 'Root' [DMZ]
James Blake - 'Klavierwerke' [R&S Records]
Joe - 'Rut'[Hessle Audio]
Low Density Matter - 'Blue Street' [Keysound]
Clouds - 'Timekeeper' [Ramp Recordings]
Skream - 'Rolling Kicks' [Tempa]
Sigha - 'Bruised' [Hotflush]
XxXy - 'Just for Me' [Fortified Audio]
TRG - 'They Know' (Berlin Wall VIP) [Immerse]
Lewis B - 'Rhodesalicious' [Frijfso Beats]
Komonazmuk - 'Bad  Apple' [Hench]
Mala - 'Eyez' [DMZ]
Kryptic Minds - 'Hybrid' [Osiris]
Simon/off - 'Forever' [Immerse]
2nd  II None - 'Waterfallz' (Peverelist rmx) [Heavy Artillery]
Sigha and Spherix - 'Lesser People' [Immerse]
Alix Perez - 'Untitled' [Tempa]
Daedelus - 'Order of the Golden Dawn' [Brainfeeder]
Mala - 'Changes'[Deep Medi]

Enjoy  Cheers to all those that listened to my last mix. The new label sounds very interesting Ska, tracklisting of the above is nice!


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 12, 2010)

retribution said:


> It's been a while since I've done a mix after a busy summer. Got some new monitors yesterday though so felt the need to give them a test today
> 
> This one's an hour long, going through some of my favourite tunes of the moment with a few old ones thrown in. Technically I suppose it's dubstep, but I find I'm asking myself more and more these days exactly what is the music I play. Wot-u-call-it?
> 
> ...



Dubstep etc is not really my bag but defo going to give it a listen.......massive hats off to anyone who can play 22 tunes in an hour, got to be worth a listen.


----------



## Robstarr (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice one, your previous mixes have been excellent

The 'Deep Mellow Mix #4' and 'Music for Tea Parties' mix

still get a lot of rotation on my system


Appreciated


----------



## Robstarr (Oct 13, 2010)

retribution said:


> It's been a while since I've done a mix after a busy summer. Got some new monitors yesterday though so felt the need to give them a test today
> 
> This one's an hour long, going through some of my favourite tunes of the moment with a few old ones thrown in. Technically I suppose it's dubstep, but I find I'm asking myself more and more these days exactly what is the music I play. Wot-u-call-it?
> 
> ...


----------



## retribution (Oct 13, 2010)

zeedoodles said:


> Dubstep etc is not really my bag but defo going to give it a listen.......massive hats off to anyone who can play 22 tunes in an hour, got to be worth a listen.



Thanks - like I say alot of it is far from what most people would commonly associate with 'dubstep' but to be honest I find myself slightly disappointed with what the term has come to mean. Always try and cram the tunes in!




			
				Robstarr said:
			
		

> Nice one, your previous mixes have been excellent
> 
> The 'Deep Mellow Mix #4' and 'Music for Tea Parties' mix
> 
> still get a lot of rotation on my system



Thanks man  This one's perhaps a bit livelier than those offerings, hope you like. 

Loving the 66N mix so far Ska, great selections. Hearing 'twenty-three' has reminded me I haven't listened to 'Pause' for time, great album!

Rob.


----------



## retribution (Oct 15, 2010)

*Jack of Dubs - Mix for Release*

These new monitors are keeping me busy  Recorded a dnb/jungle mix yesterday, vinyl + cds. Starts off on a chilled 'autonomic' tip, then gets junglely, before returning to the mellow stuff to round it off. 

*Jack of Dubs - Mix for Release* (40mins/192kbps/55mb)

*Tracklisting: *

Scuba - 'Symbiosis' [Hotflush]
dBridge - 'The Dim Light' [Exit]
Alix Perez - 'Fade Away' [Shogun Audio]
Instra:mental, dBridge, and Skream - 'Acacia Avenue' [Autonomic]
Instra:mental - 'Thugtronika' [Exit]
Serum and Bladerunner - 'Who Jah Bless' [Critical Music]
Digital and Spirit - 'Cool Down' [Phantom Audio]
Logistics - 'Jungle Music' [Hospital]
Alix Perez and Spectrasoul - 'Forsaken' [Shogun Audio]
Break - 'Catch Off' [Quarantine]
Bladerunner - 'Back to the Jungle' [Critical Music]
Marcus Intalex - 'Afrikaa' [Revolve:r]
Serum and Bladerunner - 'Just a Beat' [Pure Vibez]
Calibre - 'Mr Maverick' [Signature]
Scuba - 'Tense' (dBridge rmx) [Hotshore]
Pearson Sound - 'Down With You' [Darkestral Galaxicos]

I've not really mixed dnb before (don't let that put you off though!) so will be greatful for people's opinions  Track/time ratio is nice and high for you zeedoodles


----------



## killer b (Oct 17, 2010)

i done a new reggae mix - mainly UK lovers/roots/dub, but with some other stuff chucked in too. 

Janet Kay – Silly Games (Pressure 12” 1984)
Winsome – Home Breaker (Fine Style 12”  1986)
Charmain Burnett – So I Can Love You (Hawkeye 12”)
Cornell Campbell – Talk About My Baby (Third World 12”)
Blood Sisters – Ring My Bell: One Blood Dub (Ballistic 12” 1979)
U-Roy – Trenchtown Rock (from Virgin LP ‘Dread in a Babylon’)
Bob Marley & The Wailers – Natural Mystic (Daddy Kool 12”)
Session in Session – Bad Things (Hawkeye 12” 1981)
Dennis Brown – No More Will I Rome (Time 12”)
Jah Screw – Dance Dub (Time 12”)
Jammy – Jah Love Rockers Dub (from Blood & Fire LP ‘dub gone crazy’)
D-Roy Band – Trenchtown Skank (D-Roy 12” 1978)
Cultural Roots – Mr Boss Man Version (Germain 12”)
U- Brown – River John Mountain (Virgin 12” 1978)
Jah Shaka – Very, Very Good Dub (from Shaka LP ‘Commandments of Dub 5’)
Aswad – Warrior Charge (from Island LP ‘Showcase’ 1981)
Natural Ites – Jah Works Mamma (CSA 12” 1983) 

here


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 17, 2010)

killer b said:


> i done a new reggae mix - mainly UK lovers/roots/dub, but with some other stuff chucked in too.
> 
> Janet Kay – Silly Games (Pressure 12” 1984)
> Winsome – Home Breaker (Fine Style 12”  1986)
> ...


 
Oh yes, loving this killer


----------



## placid (Oct 17, 2010)

Thought I'd throw together some of my favourite Deutsche 303 pieces.

Listening back, it appears as if most of my german acid consists of early / mid 90's stuff, although i didn't use a lot of it by any means on this mix, apart from Hawtin, Synewave and Woody Mcbride from the US it was down to the Germans and the dutch (this is another mix i have planned) to take the 303 even further…

Click here to listen http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_303DE.mp3

If you are of the persuasion that you have to know what the tracks are and what order they come in at, there is a tracklist here 

http://www.acid-house.net/phpB...ic.php?f=2&t=841

Done in one hit on 2 x 1210's (hence a few light scratches and the odd jump here and there) approx 290mb @ 320kbps


----------



## killer b (Oct 17, 2010)

yer second link's bugger placid - it should be http://www.acid-house.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=841

looks quality.


----------



## Deadlock (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Quest for the holy Gomper*

hello lovely people.. 

here's my brand new mix from the other side of the world.. 

Dunklebunt - Black Eyed Sea (Featuring Amsterdam Klezmer Band)
Tipper - Off Kilte
Heyoka - Alien Gibberish
Chuka Demus - Murder She Wrote
Dunklebunt - Asfalt Tango (Featuring Raf MC & Fanfare Ciocarlia)
Heyoka - Shlomsky
VibeSquad - Cloddhopper
Zeds Dead - Eyes On Fire
Vibe Squad - Porchlights
Vaski - Bail Ou
tEd solo - Watch Your Eyes
Liquid Stranger - Full Metal Jacket (175PF Reload)
Dodge, Fuski - Motherfucking Big Fat Bass
PropaTingz - Wickedist Sound
Adam F & DJ Fresh Its Bigger Than Hip Hop
Torqux-Master - Debater
OSC and DJG ft. Budros Gali - One Mile High
Antiserum - Rambo Style
Zeno - Froggy Style (The Widdler)
Dodge Fuski Rmx - Blatta_Inesha - Pet Massage
Bassnectar - Kingston Town
Heyoka - Meltdown
Krumble - Born Bad
Gramatik - Liquified


Narrated by Mustapha

enjoy

http://soundcloud.com/djdeadlock/the-quest-for-the-holy-gomper


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2010)

nice one deadlock! will be on that at home later


----------



## ringo (Oct 19, 2010)

Been a bit slack getting mixes up but here's one with some new UK digital stepper releases from the last month and then MrSoundTapes.com comes in with some lovely Studio 1.

link

Angel Voices - Congo Shanti Roy (Inner Sanctuary 7")

Warn Them - Professor Skank & Love Grocer (Professor Skank 12")

Awarak Dub - Errol Arawak (King Earthquake 12")

Ital Return - Ital Horns (Roots Temple 12")

Done With The Joking - King General (Salomon Heritage 12")

Roll Up A Next Spliff - Ras Zacharri (Jah Zohar 12")

Fire Rage - Junior Delgado (Reality Soundstation 12")

Tribulation - Ras Nyoto (King Earthquake 10")

Bridge Over Troubled Waters- Jimmy London (Giant)

La La At The End- Chosen Few (white label)

?-? (?) - you tell me please??

Help Me Make It Through The Night- Ken Parker (Treasure Isle)

Ska Ba Do Ba Day- Scotty (Blank- Charriott)

licking Stick- Desmond Dekker (Beverley's)

Unity- Desmond Dekker (Pyramid)

Feeling Soul- Bob Andy (Studio 1)

If I Was a Carpenter- Ernest Soul Wilson (Studio 1)

Let's Dance- John Holt (Studio 1)

Smile- Silvertones (Studio 1)

Alibaba - Jackie Edwards (Attack 7")

Babylon cant Escape - Ethiopian Prophets (Western 7")

How Long Jah - Misty In Roots (People Unite 12")

Evil Doers - Gladiators (Virgin 12")

This Train- The Ethiopians Gay Feet)

Such Is Life- Lord Creator (Blank Randys)

Pretty Face- The Sealmates (Collins)

If You Don't Mind- The Gaylads (Soul Beat)

Just One Kiss- The Gaylads (Studio 1)


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 19, 2010)

*People's Republic Of Zombies*

B-movie tastic Hallowe'en mix to get everyone in the mood for a bit of pumpkin carving and zombie warfare....

intro
DANNY ELFMAN - this is hallowe'en
THE CRAMPS - zombie dance
GUITAR WOLF - planet of the wolves
ZOMBINA & THE SKELETONES - dracula blood
REV HORTON HEAT - the devil's chasing me
MAN, OR ASTROMAN? - invasion of the dragonmen
MORGUS & THE GHOULS - morgus the magnificent
ZACHERLE - dinner with dracula
BO DIDDLEY - mummy walk
ANDRE WILLIAMS - psycho
SCREAMIN' JAY HAWKINS - feast of the mau mau
IMPALA - experiment in terror/stalkin'
GOD BULLIES - join satan's army
CHROME - zombie warfare (can't let you down)
BUTTHOLE SURFERS - creep in the cellar
DEAD MAN'S BONES - my body's a zombie for you
ALEX CHILTON - the walking dead
THE SONICS - the witch
MORGUS WITH THE DARINGERS - werewolf
DR. & THE CRIPPENS - don't look in the freezer
ROKY ERICKSON - I walked with a zombie
SCIENTIST - plague of zombies

*Prod zombies*


----------



## Addy (Oct 21, 2010)

An hour of house / acid impromtu set to cover a dj on Nu-Rave.com

http://www.sendspace.com/file/h0gifw


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2010)

3 hrs of the dark side of Drum n Bass 92-95 style
Link


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Addy said:


> 3 hrs of the dark side of Drum n Bass 92-95 style
> Link



*this cracking mix*


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^Lots of good stuff as ever - looking forward to checking it out...
Here's one from me - strictly King Tubby selection:





*Tubby Reigns Supreme - Part One
*
Blood of Africa
Hijack the Barber
Minefield
Abracadabra
Move Out of Babylon
The Border
New Style
Take Five
Take Five Dub
Dub From the Roots
One Trainload of Dub
Irie Feelings
Buckshot Dub
Wicked Tumbling Version
Stop Look What You're Doin
Stop Look Dub
Jam Style Dub
Dry Up Your Tears
Dub Organizer

link


----------



## Apathy (Oct 24, 2010)

nice one placid, couldnt seem to get it to download wen u put up on fb, but its working now


----------



## Addy (Oct 24, 2010)

There is a bit of a clang at about 1hr 40 where the server dropped me and reconnected me. (I wheeled a Foul Play tune - Be With You)
I'm gonna have to edit that out and upload it to the server I think.


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Apathy said:


> nice one placid, couldnt seem to get it to download wen u put up on fb, but its working now



Placid  I missed new one 
now playing  placid


----------



## ringo (Oct 25, 2010)

ska invita said:


> ^^^Lots of good stuff as ever - looking forward to checking it out...
> Here's one from me - strictly King Tubby selection:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks good, on the download, ta.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Oct 26, 2010)

ringo said:


> Been a bit slack getting mixes up but here's one with some new UK digital stepper releases from the last month and then MrSoundTapes.com comes in with some lovely Studio 1.
> 
> link



Cheers Ringo


----------



## Apathy (Oct 26, 2010)

stephj said:


> The political doom and gloom of late has put me in reflective mood of 90s protest and free parties, and the sound systems such as Spiral Tribe and Exodus that supplied the soundtrack to those times.
> 
> So, have dug out some 91-94 techno and acid, kicking things off mellow and then getting a bit harder
> 
> ...



yes lovin this one steph - seriously fookin pure class


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2010)

Next roots selection, right across the board from digital steppers to deep roots to dubstep remix.

here

Mash Up Creation - Sharon Little (Jah Shaka 12")
Reparations - Cos Tafari (I Negus 10")
Dub To The King - Chazbo (Roots Temple 7")
Beat Them Oh Jah - Robert Mystick (Joewella 7")
Put The Stereo On - Gappy Ranks (Peckings 7")
Young Hearts Remiminiscing - Tarrus Riley (Peckings 7")
Gypsy Woman - Milton Henry (Cactus 7")
Civilization - Classics (Punch 7")
Saturday Night Special - Michael Dyke (Attack 7")
Take A Ride - Al Campbell (Studio 1 7")
Slave Driver - The Wailers (Island 7")
Aint No Sunshine - Ken Boothe (Splash 7")
Inna Armagideon - Winston Jarrett (Blank Studio 1 12")
A Still Tongue - African Brothers (Progressive 7")
Hold Tight - African Brothers (Impact 7")
Rasta Have Faith - Freddie McGregor (Observer 7")
Dreadful Situation - Carl Dawkins (Cancer 7")
Dispensation - Winston Watson (Upsettress 12")
Babylon - Johnny Clarke (Jah Shaka 12")
Warrior Charge - Aswad dubstep (Blank 12")
Dub Cinderella - Kion & Murda Feat Errol Dunkley (Argon 12")
Crazy Baldhead - Bob Marley dubstep (Blank 12")


----------



## Apathy (Oct 27, 2010)

u have excelled youself once again Placid


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 27, 2010)

Wicked tings ringo


----------



## al (Oct 30, 2010)

OK, so here's a mix that definitely won't be to everyone's taste

http://soundcloud.com/beardslap/moombamix

(107.3mb @ 320kps)

Moombahma (Munchi Edit) - Heartbreak
Arroz Con Pollo - Heartbreak
Bucovina (Felix B Basement Mix) - fShantel
Pun Aint Dead - Munchi
Alejandro (Afrojack Remix - Audio 1 Moombahton Edit) - Lady Gaga
Higher State of Moombahton - DJ Apt One vs Josh Wink
London Town (Skanky Panky Records Mid-Tempo Remix) - Man Like Me
Esta Noche - Munchi
Remember The Time (Allure Remix) - Michael Jackson
Change Clothes (Megasoid Remix) - Jay-Z
Calypso (Moombahton Edit) - Doc Adam
Tropical Chicks Go Like Dis - Audio 1
Pussyole (Megasoid Remix) - Dizzee Rascal


----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2010)

biotec said:


> some 80's and 90's dancehall and ragga from me
> 
> http://www.djmixtape.net/dl.php?m=6485
> 
> ...


 
educational - loving this - many thanks



Cloud said:


> The nervous breakdown comeback mix LoL
> 
> http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2010-10-09T19_37_40-07_00
> 
> Deep Funky House


 
best one to date i reckon cloud - right inside this one - and im not all that into modern house - love filtered stuff though


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Oct 31, 2010)

Thought it was about time I posted a mix on here. This is an autumnal themed mix and the feedback so far has been fantastic. Hope some of you Urbs enjoy.

http://soundcloud.com/jim-mccormack/in-autumn-a-seasonal-mix

In Autumn (A Seasonal Mix)

Walter Carlos - Fall (CBS 1972)
Harmonia & Eno '76 - Sometimes In Autumn (Grönland Records 2009)
Harmonia & Eno '76 - Sometimes In Autumn (Shackleton Remix) (Amazing Sounds 2009)
TMSV - Cold (Box Clever 2010)
Sabres Of Paradise - Chapel Street Market 9am (Warp 1994)
Demdike Stare - All Hallows Eve (Modern Love 2009)
The BBC Radiophonic Workshop - Clocks (BBC Sound Effects No. 1 1970)
Mystic Institute - Ob-Selon-Mi-Nos (Re-Painted by Global Communication) (Evolution 1993)
Coldcut - Autumn Leaves (Irresistible Force Mix) (Arista 1993)
Coldcut - Bare Leaves (Arista 1993)
Billie Holiday - Autumn In New York (Verve 1956)
Harold Budd & Brian Eno - The Chill Air (Editions EG 1980)
Jamie Woon - Night Air (Candent Songs 2010)
The BBC Radiophonic Workshop - Fireworks (BBC Sound Effects No. 1 1970)
Drake Ft. Alicia Keys - Fireworks (Deadboy Slo-Mo House Edit) (Well Rounded Records 2010)
Bloc Party - Where Is Home? (Burial Remix) (Wichita 2007)
Kowton - Stasis (G Mix) (Keysound 2009)
Nu-Birth - Anytime (Dem 2 Nice 'n' Sleazy Mix) (Locked On 1998)
Appleblim - Within (Planet Mu 2009)
Fortran 5 - Time To Dream (Fruit Of The Spirit Mix) (Mute 1993)
Mala - Don't Let Me Go (Soul Jazz Records 2010)
Grace Jones - Love You To Life (Digital Mystikz Remix) (Wall Of Sound 2010)
Subsurfing - The Number Readers (Highvelocitywords Dub) (AO Records 1994)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 31, 2010)

i was just about to post your mix here mate!


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Nov 1, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i was just about to post your mix here mate!



 Thanks mate forgot to post my last few mixes here so had to put this one up.


----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 1, 2010)

al said:


> OK, so here's a mix that definitely won't be to everyone's taste
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/beardslap/moombamix
> 
> ...


 
Very different - might have another listen later - did I hear Sabres in there ? think it was either Willmot or Chapel Street mkt not sure been a long time since I listened to that LP.


----------



## placid (Nov 1, 2010)

*The Acid That Ate New York*

NY's finest, a few non 303 things and one detroit artist, oh and a record that slows down at thew end which catches me out…  apart from that  some absolute gems on there...

Click here to listen to the mix

http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_The_Acid_That_Ate_New_York.mp3

For those of you who wish to peruse thew tracklist, it is here

http://www.acid-house.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=841&p=2761#p2761

All done in one hit on 2 x 1210's  2hours @ 320 kbps  approx 280mb


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2010)

you've a fearsome work rate atm placid.

looks awesome.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 1, 2010)

Playing it now.

Fantastic name for a mix too placid.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 1, 2010)

Wicked placid


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 2, 2010)

> placid -the acid that ate new york


 yum yum yum


----------



## Apathy (Nov 2, 2010)

nice one placid
Jupiter 6 is a proper manc classic) 

top tracklist dude some of my favs thrown in


----------



## Apathy (Nov 2, 2010)

placid said:


> oh and a record that slows down at thew end which catches me out…  apart from that  some absolute gems on there...


 

ha ha let me guess; the Sheila tune??  i love that record but u have to play it out to the end


----------



## placid (Nov 2, 2010)

I havent played it for years...  it completely threw me..


----------



## Apathy (Nov 4, 2010)

Listened to this last nite - hardly noticed the bit where u fcked up, ur mixing is tight, nice flow and class selection, wat does stand out is that it deffo sounds like ur really enjoying getting time on the decks and just going thru ur tunes


----------



## ringo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ringo, Mr Soundtapes and Mister Swing Easy - Tribute to Gregory Isaacs 

2.5 hours of pure Gregory, not a dry eye in the house.

RIP Gregory






Lonely Soldier- Gregory Isaacs (17 North Parade LP)
Wailing Rudy- Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 12”)
Mr Cop- Gregory Isaacs (Micron 7”)
Poor And Clean- Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 12”)
Don't Believe In Him- Gregory Isaacs (Silver Camel 12")
Lets Dance- Gregory Isaacs (Frelimo 7”)
One One Cocoa- Gregory Isaacs – Rebel Music Vol 2 CD
Looking Back- Gregory Isaacs (Moodisc 7”)
Don't Let Me Suffer- Gregory Isaacs (Burning Sounds LP)
Loving Pauper- Gregory Isaacs (Trojan LP)
Don't Go- Gregory Isaacs (Impact 7”)
Love Is Overdue- Gregory Isaacs (Trojan LP)
Ba Da - Gregory Isaacs (Trojan LP)
Happy Anniversary - Gregory Isaacs (Cash and Carry 7”)
Rasta Business - Gregory Isaacs (Morpheus 7”)
Top Ten - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Oh What A Feeling - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Sunshine For Me - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Way Of Life - Gregory Isaacs (Wambesi 7”)
Rumours - Gregory Isaacs (Music Works 7”)
Mind Yuh Dis - Gregory Isaacs (Anchor 7”)
Report To Me - Gregory Isaacs (Greensleeves 12”)
Ding Dong Bell - Gregory Isaacs (Jammys Christmas Party LP)
Mr Know It All - Gregory Isaacs (DEB 12”)
Number One- Gregory Isaacs (GG's 7”)
Sunday Morning- Gregory Isaacs (D.A.N.C.S 7”)
What A Feeling- Gregory Isaacs (Taxi 7”)
Tribute to Wa De - Gregory Isaacs (Lonely Lover LP)
Sacrifice - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Night Nurse- Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Rock On - Gregory Isaacs / Saturday Night - Christine (Nationwide 12”)
Take A look - Gregory Isaacs (Jammys 7”)
Dealing- Gregory Isaacs (Observer 12")
Bush Canta - Gregory Isaacs (Alpha & Omega 7”)
Cant give you love alone - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Next To You - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Lonely Girl - Gregory Isaacs (Camel 7")
Uncle Joe - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum)
The Border - Gregory Isaacs (G G 12”)
Storm - Gregory Isaacs (Mr Isaacs LP)
Thief A Man - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)
Black A Kill Black - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7”)


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 4, 2010)

^ OMFG! On the dl


----------



## placid (Nov 4, 2010)

placid said:


> I havent played it for years...  it completely threw me..



Never ever get bored of playing and listening to music I love....  never....


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's a colab from me and Lucy Fur a.k.a. The Nematodes.

http://soundcloud.com/the-nematodes/mixing-up-the-medicine


1. O Saya. M.I.A.
2. Since yesterday. Strawberry Switchblade
3. Blue Monday. New Order
4. You can’t always get what you want. The Rolling Stones
5. Ganja. Dub Pistols
6. If I ruled the world. NAS & Lauren Hill
7. The Gambler. Kenny Rodgers. Pharaoh Monch & Wyclef Jean (Dub plate)
8. Pentonville. General Santana
9. You aint gonna take my life. Ice Cube
10. Heathen Child. Grinderman (Weatherall remix)
11. Poison. The Prodigy
12. Fight The Power. Public Enemy
13. Irreverence. Richie Blood & The Sheriff
14. Shot you down. Audio Bully’s ft Nancy Sinatra
15. Babylon. Congo Rock ft Mr. Lexx
16. Rocks. Primal Scream
17. Robot Rock. Daft Punk (Soulwax remix)
18. Trash. The Whip
19. Come Together. Primal Scream (Herve remix)
20. Bad Like Jimmy Cliff VIP. Warrior One
21. What you talking about. Redlight ft Ms Dynamite
22. Bodies. The Sex Pistols
23. Vandals. Dirty Phonics
24. Paper Planes. M.I.A. (Deviant & M Print remix)
25. Paper Planes. M.I.A. (Original Mix) 

2 x 1210's, Serato and a cross fader.


----------



## Aitch (Nov 5, 2010)

Certainly eclectic PTG! nice


----------



## Lord Hugh (Nov 5, 2010)

Dirty dubstep/grimy mix I did on Wednesday (I think?) instead of working, went onto youtube and newsgrounds and downloaded a bucket of tracks and stuck em in a mix with a few other songs I had lying around. Does it show that I like the drops 

http://soundcloud.com/hughperman/hugh-megahedron

Megahedron (Songs to drop bass to):

Byron Metcalf - Facing the Truth
alextheDJ - RD2010 - Heavy Terror Machine
Linkin Park-Numb (Dubstep Remix)
Calvin Harris - I'm not alone (Doorly remix)
M'Black - Heartbreak (Bare Noize Remix)
Linkin Park Vs. Jay-Z	 - Numb (Dark Skies Remix)
Cheryl Cole Feat. Will.i.am - 3 Words (Dubba Jonny Remix)
Jewelz123 - Matrix Dreams (Dubstep)
BAR 9 - AMALGAMATION
The Prodigy - Take Me To The Hospital (Rusko Remix)
Zombie Nation - Kernkraft 400 (Raspian Dubstep Remix)
Ganja White Night - Gayfish
Bop - Enjoy The Moment (Mindflow Dubstep Remix)
Max4745 - Wannabe-Gangsta (DUBstep)
Flux Pavilion - Voscillate (Roksonix Remix)
mr-jazzman - Reflections >Remaster<
Nina Simone - Feeling Good (Bassache Dubstep Remix)
Apologise (Flukey Dubstep Remix)
Mt Eden Dubstep - Still Alive
Rihanna - Rude Boy (Chrispy Dubstep Remix)
Taio Cruz ft Ke$ha - Dirty Picture (Cookie Monsta Remix)
Imogen Heap - Hide & Seek (Roksonix Dubstep Remix)
16bit - The Tale of the Exploding Fist
fearing - Cut-Throat
Tryptomatik - Requiem For A Dub


----------



## Addy (Nov 5, 2010)

*A vocal J-Tek / Nu-Rave / wobble type of mix from last nights radio show *(might be a bit of babybell on the end as me n LibAtee done a cheesecore mashup)
Jonny L - 1n2
Scribble - Underworld
Violet - Sunchaser
Big Sky - Airwalker
Heartbeats - Grum
Just 1 second - London Elektricity
Return of Forever - High Contrast
Beautiful lies 
Gears - Culture Shock
Nutone - System
Together - Logistics
Rolling with the Punches
Leave the world behind - Joe syntax
Full circle - Blokehe4d
Could this be real - Sub Focus
Set me free - Nutone
To Fly - Eastcolours & enei
Breath - Echo Inada
The Gift - Way out west
Turn up - Cammo & Krooked
I refuse - Netsky
Riff Raff - marky & Spy
(most of those were dropped... not sure which ones i didn't play)

LINK


----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 7, 2010)

Summer is here, spent the last 6 months renovating the house. Time to get the hammock out skin up a fat one and relax. Some tunes I put together for the first hammock action of summer 2010.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-hammock-music

Primal Scream - Come together as One 
One Dove - Breakdown - William Orbit 
Primal Scream - Higher than the Sun 
One Dove - Fallen - Nancy and Lee 
The Grid - Flotation 
Orbital - Chime 
FSOL - Calcium 
Boards of Canada - Aquarius 
B12 - Telephone


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2010)

*A Funky House set*

Not my usual style, but none the less a nice funky house set...





Not in any particular order I think..


----------



## ska invita (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tubby Reigns Supreme - Part Two*

The tribute continues, playing through some serious versions of some classic bluesy cuts before rolling out for the last twenty on some more upbeat dubs - Tubby ruling all the way.







Conquering Version
Jah Jah Dub
Great Stone
Tel Aviv Drums
Save Out Dub
Marcus DUb
Bionic Horn
A Living Dub
Blood Dunza Version
Dub the Weak Heart
Natty Dub
Ethiopians Rock
Watchman Dub
Base Dub
A Crabit Version
Dance With Me
No Man Version

link

Part One if you missed it is here


----------



## Cloud (Nov 8, 2010)

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2010-11-08T07_15_15-08_00


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 8, 2010)

wow, its busy in here recently! Going to check out the Tubbys pt 1 and 2


----------



## ringo (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheers ska, downloading part 2.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 12, 2010)

Cheers everyone, the music collection just gets better and better.

Absolute love the Gregory mix.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 12, 2010)

ska invita said:


> *Tubby Reigns Supreme - Part Two*
> 
> The tribute continues, playing through some serious versions of some classic bluesy cuts before rolling out for the last twenty on some more upbeat dubs - Tubby ruling all the way.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck me sideways. I know what I'll be listening to with my fresh batch of weed tonight


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2010)

another afro mix i gone done, if anyone's interested. probably a bit more upbeat than the last one. 

http://stuckintherunoutgroove.blogspot.com/2010/11/afrominimal-2-its-more-than-just.html

tracks:

Nana Vasconcelos – Paleto
King Sunny Ade & His African Beats – Synchro System
The Super Rail Band of the Buffet Hotel de la gare de Bamako - Foliba
The Real Sounds – Ozweli Ngai Mbanda
Assagai – Barazinbar
Orchestra Jazira – Love
Bunny Mack – Love You For Ever
Hugh Masakela – U-Dwi
Manu dibango – Abele Dance


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2010)

i'm interested! loving that world ends comp you posted the other day


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2010)

and can i have a reup of the first afrominimal please?


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah, no worries. give me 15 mins or so...


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2010)

argh! some kind of zshare disaster. will try again, but it may be a while longer...


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2010)

here y'are ginge.

http://www.mediafire.com/?9t1qyvzcmz9ychy


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2010)

got it. ta!


----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 14, 2010)

killer b said:


> another afro mix i gone done, if anyone's interested. probably a bit more upbeat than the last one.
> 
> http://stuckintherunoutgroove.blogspot.com/2010/11/afrominimal-2-its-more-than-just.html
> 
> ...


 
Downloaded last night and had a listen on the train on the way to work today.......very nice, top work fella.


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2010)

cheers zee. appreciate it.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 18, 2010)

Deep 'n' Dark DnB mix a mate of mine has done. Check it: http://soundcloud.com/tekmerc/intransigent

.::Tracklist::. 
01. Triad - The Essence 
02. Anile - Orthodox 
03. Rockwell - Reverse Engineering 
04. Cern & Dabs - Insight 
05. Alix Perez - Menacing Ways 
06. Paradox - A Certain Sound (Remix) 
07. Rockwell - Fakin' Jacks 
08. Chris Octane & DLR - Back In The Grind 
09. Phace - You Keep On Talking 
10. Ed Rush & Optical - Glass Eye 
11. Subwave - Road Rage 
12. Understate - Technology (Zero T Remix) 
13. Fracture & Neptune - The Limit 
14. Ray Keith - Something Out There (Bladerunner Remix VIP) 
15. Theory - Jungle Soul 
16. Octane & DLR - The Walrus 
17. Abel Danger - Gradient 
18. Craggz & Parallel - Switch It 
19. Zero T & Ulterior Motive - Breach 
20. Black Sun Empire - Chaingang 
21. Rockwell - DJ Friendly Unit Shifter 
22. Roots - Strategy

Enjoy!


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 18, 2010)

Notorious J.I.M said:


> Thought it was about time I posted a mix on here. This is an autumnal themed mix and the feedback so far has been fantastic. Hope some of you Urbs enjoy.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/jim-mccormack/in-autumn-a-seasonal-mix
> 
> ...



Jim, can you re-up this. You're at your limit and it's not available. I would love a listen. Ta.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 18, 2010)

This thread is UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE - Jesus H Fucking Christ it is.

I don't come on much, tend to read for a short while and download the odd mix and whatnot (usually just reggae), last few days have spent some time going back on each page and have downloaded at least a dozen mixes which are just too good to be true, everything from Acid to Peel to Reggae to anything you care to mention.

Thank you very much everyone who goes to the trouble of doing a mix and uploading it.  I've said a cpl of times over the years, sometimes when I have family or friends over, even if it's for a whole weekend, cos they're not big surfers of the web they are absolutely blown away by the non stop exceptional mixes of music I'm able to play, thanks to you lot.

Cheers


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Nov 18, 2010)

Kidblast said:


> Jim, can you re-up this. You're at your limit and it's not available. I would love a listen. Ta.


 
Here you go http://www.sendspace.com/file/udi31k


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 18, 2010)

UK HIP HOP

http://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/we-still-doin-it-a-k-a-fuck-chipmunk
Fuck Chipmunk – Richie Blood
I'm doin’ it - Genesis Elijah
War - Seanie T
Who's Line is it anyway - Sway
Music Game - Klashnekoff
Seven Figure Swagger - UK All Stars
Never - Rodney P
F64 - Sway
Slaves – Harry Shotta & Brotherman
I Believe - Lowkey
Keep it moving - Klashnekoff
Don't Cry - Deadly Hunter
Buter fly crab walk - Roots Manuva
The Anthem - Klashnekoff
Blow your horns - Sway
Pass out riddim - Gappy Ranks
Rumble - MC Dynamite


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 19, 2010)

Numbers said:


> This thread is UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE - Jesus H Fucking Christ it is.
> 
> I don't come on much, tend to read for a short while and download the odd mix and whatnot (usually just reggae), last few days have spent some time going back on each page and have downloaded at least a dozen mixes which are just too good to be true, everything from Acid to Peel to Reggae to anything you care to mention.
> 
> ...


 
+ 1

Have found some incredible artists via this thread. Am eternally grateful


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2010)

Numbers said:


> This thread is UNFUCKINGBELIEVABLE - Jesus H Fucking Christ it is.
> 
> I don't come on much, tend to read for a short while and download the odd mix and whatnot (usually just reggae), last few days have spent some time going back on each page and have downloaded at least a dozen mixes which are just too good to be true, everything from Acid to Peel to Reggae to anything you care to mention.
> 
> ...


 
+2. Altho the general quality of mixes & tune selection makes it pretty intimidating to upload stuff myself!


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 19, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> +2. Altho the general quality of mixes & tune selection makes it pretty intimidating to upload stuff myself!


 
If I can upload a vinyl mix after a 5 year break and a mere 2 weeks practice...anyone can


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 19, 2010)

Yebbut...my mixes are more 'mix tapes'


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 19, 2010)

Nuffink wrong with that. A mix is a mix


----------



## Kidblast (Nov 21, 2010)

Notorious J.I.M said:


> Here you go http://www.sendspace.com/file/udi31k


 
Cheers, Jim. I'll give that one a go later on, looking forward to it.

I listened to a mix late last night called Nocturne by Exit that I grabbed from this forum. It was sort of progressive/minimal house. Wow, it was incredible. I am completely in love with it. It finished with a remixed country track with a warped vocal line fading in and out about 'drowning in troubled water and/or devil water'. Incredible. Great job whoever mixed that set. Really great job. I must have more. Please.


----------



## retribution (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had a renewed interest in dnb recently, in part due to the rise of the 'autonomic' sound thanks to dBridge and Instra:mental, as well as other more stripped back, dub-wise tunes from the likes of Calibre (whose  on Critical with Untold is sounding fresh). Southampton has had a great 12 months of dnb, with nights like Raygun Youth, Release, and Wax bringing some incredible fresh sounds to the city.

A DJ Competition at the last Release served as a good excuse to delve deeper into the genre, so here's a 40 minute mix featuring most of the tunes I played at that night as well as some others.

Hope you're feelin 

Jack of Dubs - 170 Mix (192kbps/39mins/53mb)

Sabre - 'A Wandering Journal' (Rockwell's Club Mix) [Critical Music]
Commix - 'Justified' [Metalheadz]
Alix Perez - 'Myriads' [Shogun Audio]
Fracture and Neptune - 'The Limit' [Astrophonica]
Break - 'Unite' [Engine Music]
Break - 'Catch Off' [Quarantine]
Genotype - 'Real Deal' [Offkey]
Logistics - 'Jungle Music' [Hospital]
Alix Perez and Spectrasoul - 'Forsaken' [Shogun Audio]
Break - 'Vibe' [Engine Music]
Icicle and Switch - 'Strange Behaviour' [Osiris Music]
Rockwell - 'Underpass' [Critical Music]
Digital - 'Weatherman' [Exit]
Calibre - 'Steptoe' [Signature]
Icicle and Switch - 'Looking Away' (Kryptic Minds and Leon Switch rmx) [Osiris Music]
Triad - 'Fortune' [Engine Music]
Dub One - 'Wray' [Ingredients Records] 

I've also whacked up most of my past mixes online here


----------



## placid (Nov 26, 2010)

Thought I'd chuck together my recent(ish) acquisitions* in one mix

* not sure how the 17th track got caught up in this.. it was just sitting there, looking as if it wanted to be played, so I respected it's wishes.

To listen to the mix, click on the link, to download it, right click or ctrl click and click on link.  save to disk. play at leisure.

http://www.acid-house.net/bitsandpieces.mp3

If you would like to know which records were played and are of an inquisitive nature, you can go here

http://www.acid-house.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=841

As usual  done in one hit on 2 x 1210's  approx 2hours @320kbps  280mb


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 28, 2010)

> placid - bitsandpieces.mp3


 Just seen & CLICKED  
Thanks


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2010)

retribution said:


> I've had a renewed interest in dnb recently, in part due to the rise of the 'autonomic' sound thanks to dBridge and Instra:mental, as well as other more stripped back, dub-wise tunes from the likes of Calibre (whose  on Critical with Untold is sounding fresh). Southampton has had a great 12 months of dnb, with nights like Raygun Youth, Release, and Wax bringing some incredible fresh sounds to the city.
> 
> A DJ Competition at the last Release served as a good excuse to delve deeper into the genre, so here's a 40 minute mix featuring most of the tunes I played at that night as well as some others.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent stuff as ever 

In a similar vein...






Posting this one up for a friend - hes been deejaying a long while but never commited anything to record before. A pitch black DnB selection - no tracklist as yet. 

Deep and Low - Robin Be

LINKAGE


----------



## ska invita (Nov 29, 2010)

This one is a part two to a previous mix, Still Run Deep. Whereas that one went through some deep dnb from the mid-nineties, this one takes in future thinking tracks from 97 up to 02. Producers such as d-bridge, instra:mental, rockwell etc have recently livened up the scene by experimenting with minimal and progressive formulas - i think the selection here could be considered part of the roots of that new dnb tree.







Run Deeper Still

Session Two - Dego
Deep Beats - Nasty Habits
Sub Tensions - Twisted Individual
Devil's Advocate - Alpha Omega
Out There - Accidental Heroes
Neptune - M.I.S.T
Stay - Hidden Agenda
The Abyss - Fellowship
Haunted - Accidental Heroes
Technologik - State Logik
Lose Control - M.I.S.T
Soldiers - Krust
Warp 1 - M.I.S.T
Relentless - Hidden Agenda
War Cry - John B
Bacteria - Ed Rush + Optical
Naked Lunch - Ed Rush + Optical
Electro Melody - Ram Trilogy
Bonus Track:
She Mirrors Me - Prolog

LINkY


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 29, 2010)

Funky Bashment House Mix
http://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/funky-bashment
UK to JA, Dancehall to House - Enjoy 






Hold Yuh - Gyptian (Major Lazer rmx)
Sexicano - Maxwell D
Get Wild - Kano, Aidona, Wiley
What would you do - Heatwave Refix
Badman - Movado 
Lady Chann run England, Sticky ft. Lady Chann
Lock and come in - Matt Cant
Sirens - Sean Paul
Party Hard - remix
Raw - Raw
Raver - Shy FX (MJ Cole remix)
Do One - Urban Nerds
One and Only - Doorly
Hornbo - Mat Cant
Bad Like Jimmy Cliff - Warrior One VIP Mix
Go Home - DJ Q


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 1, 2010)

so here's er, november's PROD mix - sparked by that crystal castles/robert smith tune and heavy on the 80's  - 






intro
yellow pearl - phil lynott
I'm not in love - crystal castles & robert smith
so human - lady sovereign
outside - knifehandchop
it's a pity - tanya stephens
you don't love me - dawn penn
pull up to the bumper - grace jones
stool pigeon - kid creole & the coconuts
genius of love - tom tom club
boops - sly & robbie
white lines - grandmaster flash
voodoo people - prodigy
kids - mgmt
bad romance - lady gaga
the things that dreams are made of - human league
africa - toto
skuff'd - boxcutter
point break - sulfurex
the walk - the cure



eta - sorry the pic is so huge


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 1, 2010)

> boops - sly & robbie



Top tune, even better video.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah, love that Sly & Robbie tune.

On the dl, ouchmonkey


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 1, 2010)

how to click ouchmonkey mix no on image  ta

edit:
Thanks for link


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 1, 2010)

oh cock - it's on the PROD site but I forgot a link - I was tired

here you go


----------



## nastybobby (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's my effort. It's kind of house/techno sort of stuff, but fairly mellow and reserved and not too 'banging' [as I think the kids are saying these days].I made it to listen to in the bath, so I put a bit of a an up-tempo number [Will Saul/Mike Monday- Sequence 1] mid way through to stop me from 'drifting off' and possibly drowning.

Download:

http://www.multiupload.com/S7ZS1J70YC

Tracklist [320kbps mp3] [1Hour 11Minutes 17Seconds]

1]Ordell-Issue 02
2]Sevensol & Bender - Poland
3]Discreet Unit - Shake Your Body Down
4]Eddie C - Tell Me [Tornado Wallace Remix]
5]Bim & Pawas - Waiting Game [Rndm Remix]
6]John Daly - Organ Track [Main Mix]
7]Red Rackem - Pressure [Original Mix]
8]Decimal- Forgotten Requiem
9]Iron Curtis - Favonian [Falko Brocksieger Remix]
10]Mike Monday & Will Saul - Sequence 1
11]Miles Sagnia - Follow The Light [Visual Foci Remix]
12]Ordell - Afronauta
13]Chaton - 91 Ahead Session 4 [Quarion's Brooklyn Version]
14]Shohei Takata - Last Resort

[Constructed in Ableton using ALL 320kbps mp3's]
[Mastered in Wavelab using a Sonnox Oxford Limiter]


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2010)

*MIX: Grievous Angel & John Eden present: Lovers Rock*









WARM YOURSELVES UP WITH THIS BEAUTY!

http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2010/12/mix-grievous-angel-john-eden-present-lovers-rock/


----------



## killer b (Dec 3, 2010)

looks good fozzie. 

have you checked out my lovers-ish mix upthread?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2010)

killer b said:


> looks good fozzie.
> 
> have you checked out my lovers-ish mix upthread?


 
I missed that! Grabbing it now


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 3, 2010)

Fozzie Bear said:


> WARM YOURSELVES UP WITH THIS BEAUTY!
> 
> http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2010/12/mix-grievous-angel-john-eden-present-lovers-rock/


 
thanks fozzie - how's things? (u got a twitter account?)


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Mr Cotton!

Yes, I am @johnedenuk

see you there and we'll catch up...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 3, 2010)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Funky Bashment House Mix


 Lots of fun this - also really likeing the UK rap one 


nastybobby said:


> Here's my effort. It's kind of house/techno sort of stuff, but fairly mellow and reserved and not too 'banging' [as I think the kids are saying these days].I made it to listen to in the bath, so I put a bit of a an up-tempo number [Will Saul/Mike Monday- Sequence 1] mid way through to stop me from 'drifting off' and possibly drowning.


 Excellent mix - just the way i like it - melodic and deep - hope this is the first of many bobby


killer b said:


> have you checked out my lovers-ish mix upthread?


Nothing like a bit of Lovers Rock on a cold day ... look forward to checking out the new one Fozzie. KB's been keeping me warm the last couple of weeks!

by the way Lovers fans, Carroll Thompson is playing in my local this Saturday 4th Dec! Railway Tavern SE23, on the south circ - £5 to get in, free b4 9pm - nearest train Forest Hill. The new landlord there (lovely fella called Trevor) put on Tippa Irie a couple of months back! was grand. Hes got a nice little rig in there, sounds great for the room. SHould be fun.


----------



## ringo (Dec 3, 2010)

New one up from me and Mr Swing Easy.

Roots, lovers, oldies, new stuff and a special selection by Leroy Smart

Cry tough

We Want Our Liberty - Lenroy Swaby (Grove 7)
Babylon Must Fall - Lennix Anderson And Calvin Stamp (Roots Rock 7)
Starkey - Leon Hyatt (Black Stax 7)
Move Outa Dreadlocks Company - Jah Devon (Black Stax 7)
Far East - Barry Brown (Channel One 12)
Hard Fighter - Little Roy (Syndicate 7)
Tribal War - Little Roy (Pressure Sounds 7)
Life - Lancy Rankin (Meditative Sounds 7)
Do You Know - Sister Aisha (Mellow Vibes 12)
One A Dem - Ini Kamoze (Xterminator 7)
African Children - Tenor Saw (Black Roots 7)
Counting Hours - Terry Linen (Harmony House 7)
Chemistry - Sanchez (Brick Wall 7)
If You Dont Watch Out - Sensations (Techniques 7)
Shame And Pride - Leroy Smart (Jackpot 7)
Stop Your Warring - Leroy Smart (Ja Man 7)
Children Of The Ghetto - Leroy Smart (Rite Sound 7)
Ballistic Affair - Leroy Smart (Well Charge 7)
Mother Liza - Leroy Smart (Fe Me Time 7)
Victim Of Society - Sugar Minott (Black Roots 7)
Weather Report - Tenors (Treasure Isle 7)
Time Is Getting Hard - Lloyd Charmers (Collectors 7)
Nanny Goat - Larry Marshall (Studio 1 7)
Ain't No Love - Sharon Tucker (Harvest 7)
Rock To The Rock - Wailers (JAD 7)
Young Wings Can Fly - Johnny & The Attractions (Gay Feet 7)
Brother Man - Bitty McLean (Peckings 7)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2010)

looks good ska! 
glad that pub is getting sorted out, decent size, went in once or twice when i lived in Church Rise and it seemed full of geezers and kiddies.
good luck to them, jealous now 

and big up to all the mixes again, on this page alone!
thanks


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 3, 2010)

Damn! More incredible music this morning - thanks fozzie, nastybobby and ringo


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 3, 2010)

stephj said:


> Damn! More incredible music this morning - thanks fozzie, nastybobby and ringo


 
yeah the weekend listening is shaping up nicely! Grabbing Ringo's now - got KB's on at the moment!


----------



## Anju (Dec 4, 2010)

A bit of house/bashment UK/JA stuff with a little Soca and Dubstep at the end

Tracklist

Sticky Situation – Lady Chann & Sticky
Temperature v Sirens – Sean Paul & Hard House Banton
Never Sell Out – Ward 21
Rock Me So – Tifa
Bonfire – Enur & Natasja
Dollar Sign – Stush & Sticky
Pass the Sleng Teng (Heatwave refix) feat Missy Elliot
Get Impeccable – Dirtsman
Them a Pree – Mr Lexx
Mi Tyad – Gran Fadaa
GoGo Club – Vybz Cartel
Bills – Gaza Kim & Lisa Hype
Jafrican Thing – Busy Signal
Drop It- Alison Hinds
Tight – Peter Ram
Dubby Man -  Ward 21
I Got Too (MRK1 Remix) - Sizzla

http://www.zshare.net/audio/785111856dca0790/


----------



## tangerinedream (Dec 6, 2010)

Why not take a punt on this? : http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=97 

Unsigned and eclectic shizzle from scottish hiphop to russian choral music...


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 9, 2010)

PROD xmas mix arrives....

Presents For Christmas - Solomon Burke
the Christmas Song - Alex Chilton
Santa Claus Goes Modern - Yo La Tengo
Last Christmas - Oh! Atoms
Merry Christmas Brother - Gordon Gano Ft Cynthia Gayneaux
Rocket Ship santa - the Bell Rays
Travelling Salesman's Young Wife Home Alone on Christmas in Montpelier VT - Casiotone for the painfully Alone
All I Want For Christmas - Yeah Yeah Yeahs
My Last Christmas - the Dirtbombs
Mr.Santa Claus - Nathaniel Meyer
Santa Claus Is Coming - Hank Ballard & the Midnighters
Christmas Party - Brendan Hanlon & The Bat Men
Santa Clause - Thee Headcoatees
Little Stars - Holly Golightly & The Greenhornes
Frosty The Snowman - the Ventures
Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer - The Galaxies
Do They Know it's Christmas - Fucked Up
It Doesn't Often Snow At Christmas - Pet Shop Boys
I Was Born On Christmas Day - St. Etienne
let it snow - bit shifter
amero christmas - amero
christmas tree - lady Gaga
hark the herald angels sing - Chinese children's choir
depressed christmas - Culturcide
jinglebell rock - Arcade Fire

link here

there may yet be more he warned


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 9, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> how to click ouchmonkey mix no on image  ta
> edit:
> Thanks for link


 
No edit: 
Anyway been playing this again today Ouchmonkey Mix - hot Palaver. Thanks different to my normal beats.


----------



## placid (Dec 10, 2010)

Pioneered by Berlin Duo Moritz Von Oswald and Mark Ernusutus, and for me, still unparalleled, the sound of what became pigeonholed as Dub Techno has taken many twists and turns since the fist Maurizio 12's.  Some of it bland, some of it extremely good..  Unfortunately I had Deepchord down as just imitating Maurizio for years and neglected to buy any of their records when they came out, hence their aren't any of their original 12's on this mix as they all cost a fortune to get hold of now….. anyway…
Here's a  2 hour mix of my currrent favourite DT, of which some emanates from Berlin and some doesn't and some might be inspired Mr Von Oswald and Mr Ernestus or may not be and could, if you like pigeonholing music, be called Dub Techno.

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/The_DT_Sound_Of_Berlin.mp3

DeepChord - Coldest Season 3 - Modern Love
JS-01 - JS-01
T++ - Allied - Erosion
Rhauder Feat. Paul St. Hilaire - No News - Ornaments
Pelon - No Stunts - Chain Reaction
Maurizio - M5 - M
Lawrence - Shipwrecked - Styrax
Convextion - Convextion - Matrix
Morphosis - Dirty Matter (NWAQ's Via Mezzacapo Dub) - M>O>S Recordings
Marko Fürstenberg - Counter Mode - a.r.t.less
Model 500 - Starlight - Metroplex
Fluxion - Atlos - Chain Reaction
DeepChord  - Electromagnetic Dowsing (The Final Step) - S Y N T H
Backroom (Salz Dub Mix) - Telrae
Tony Allen - Ole - Honest Jon's
Knowone 004
D5 - Floatation Tank - Delsin
The Peresuader - Mosebacke - Svek
Vainqueur - Ranges - Scion Versions
Knowone 004
Maurizio - M4 - M

Recorded in one hit on 2 x 1210's  Approx 290mb @320 kbps

Enjoy


----------



## dlx1 (Dec 10, 2010)

> Placid - The DT Sound Of Berlin


 CLICKED 
thanks


----------



## Apathy (Dec 10, 2010)

'kin ell


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 10, 2010)

Placid's mix is doing the business for me. 

That and these codeine pills I'm on!


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 10, 2010)

Liqour Beer & Wine new 'all drink, all the time' mix from brother Earl
for your holiday refreshments and such

http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/2010/12/10/liquor-beer-wine/


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 10, 2010)

^ Cheers for that


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 10, 2010)

ouchmonkey said:


>


Excellent work 


How did you resist Whiskey In My Whiskey?


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 10, 2010)

Sweet FA said:


> Excellent work
> 
> 
> How did you resist Whiskey In My Whiskey?


 
cheers! oh there was a lot got left out 
I'm a bit annoyed I forgot Louis Jordan's 'What's the use in getting sober...'
but you can't have everything

Randy's put up one of sad eyed ladies singin 'bout how their men done wrong and the like too


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2010)

2 hrs of DnB/J-tek/Hardcore Breaks as played by me on my Nu-Rave.com Radio Show

Link


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 14, 2010)

warned you there'd be more didn't I?
does as it says on the tin pretty much.
country. christmas.
some familiar names and tunes, some a lot less so






Country Christmas - Loretta Lynn
Christmas Times A' coming - Jerry Reed
Santa Claus Is from The South - Benny Martin
Cowboy Santa Claus - Prairie Ramblers
A Cowboy's Christmas Song - Leon McAuliffe
Truckin' Trees For Christmas - Red Simpson
Six Tons Of Toys - Dave Dudley
honky tonk Christmas - Dale Watson
Crazy Little Kitten For Christmas - Paul James
Christmas In Southgate - Ry Cooder
Grateful for Xmas - Hayes Carll
Christmas Eve Can Kill you - The Everley Brothers
Daddy's Drinking Up Our Christmas - Commander cody
The Empty Xmas Stocking - Lulu Belle & Scotty
Drunk This Christmas - Paul Sanchez
Blue Christmas - Merle Haggard
It's Christmas Everyday In Alaska - Hank Thompson
Santa Looked A Lot Like Daddy - Buck Owens & Susan Raye
Shut In At Christmas - Charlie Louvin
Christmas Letter Home - Laura Cantrell
Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer - Willie Nelson
Carol Of The Bells - John Fahey
Christmas Morning - Lyle Lovett

*find it here*


----------



## ska invita (Dec 14, 2010)

Don Magic - Tribute to Beefheart

Well
Skeleton Makes Good
25th Century Quaker
The Witch Doctor Life
Sun Zoom Spark
Safe as Milk
Seam Crooked Sam
Dali's Car 
Drink Paint Run Run
Bat Chain Puller
Call on Me
Her Eyes Are a Blue Million Miles
Observatory Crest

linky link-link


----------



## Addy (Dec 18, 2010)

2 hrs of funky house tunes as played by me tonight on Nu-Rave.com

please dismiss the huge clang 1/2 way through as 'internet buffer'  lol


----------



## Megaton (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey all

Here is another dark, deep and dirty mix for you to download. The tracklist is below. Happy listening and have a great New Year! Here's to a good 2011! 

http://dnbshare.com/download/megatonmixdec10.mp3.html

TRACKLIST (all in chronological order)

OPTIV & MARK C4C "Substance Abuse"
INK & CYMATIX "Unknown Presense"
VICIOUS CIRCLE & UNIVERSAL PROJECT (A.K.A. SIREN) "Control"
LOXY & RESOUND "Oblivion"
LOXY & INK "Amazon"
TRACE "Sonar" (OPTICAL & TRACE REMIX)
VICIOUS CIRCLE "Pandoras Box"
RREGULA & THE PANACEA "Down Underneath"
HIVE & GRIDLOK FEAT. CALYX "Event Horizon" 
BREAK FEAT. DIE "Slow Down"
GEIN "Onslaught"
COUNTERSTRIKE FEAT. SPL & LIMEWAX "Killing Machine"
TECH ITCH & GEIN FEAT. MC JAKES "Killsound"
BREAK FEAT. CALYX & TEEBEE "Don't Look Down"
CATACOMB "Wipe Your Species"
SILENT WITNESS & BREAK "Visions Of The Future"
D BRIDGE & A.I. "Odessa"
MOSUS & S.P.Y. "My World"
OCTANE, DLR & SURVIVAL "Transition"
COMMIX "Breaking Through"
VICIOUS CIRCLE & UNIVERSAL PROJECT (A.K.A. SIREN) "Broken Silence"
BREAK FEAT. SILENT WITNESS & SURVIVAL "Conference Call"
JADE "Cryptic" (PHACE REMIX)
USUAL SUSPECTS "Killa Bees"
SPECTRASOUL "Peninsula"
CATACOMB "Slit"
GEIN "Morning Star"
BREAK "Too Much"
JADE "This Is My World" (ICICLE REMIX)
JOHN B "Up All Night" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2010)

A final, darker, dose of Beefheart, opening with the ultimate blues: You know how it feels, when you're layin flat on your back, and they're puttin' flowers on ya, down on Funeral Hill - That's where there ain't no Boss Man, cuz you finally paid your bills. 






Funeral Hill (two versions)
Clear Spot
Ashtray Heart
Woe-Is-Uh-Me-Bop
The Buggy Boogie Woogie
Circumstances
Open Pins
Gimme Dat Harp Boy
I Love You, You Big Dummy

"I dont want to sell my music. I'd like to give it away because where I got it, you didn't have to pay for it." D.G.V. 1970


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 25, 2010)

*Merry Bashment Everyone - my new Dancehall mix*

http://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/merry-bashment

*Turn it up Riddim*
1.	Amazing – Pinchers
2.	Enemies - Bounty Killer
3.	The Message – Bounty Killer
*Bullet era Riddim*
4.	Stinkin Rich – Gappy Ranks
*Bank Robbers Riddim*
5.	Wine fi mi nuh – Vybz Kartel
6.	Cann do mi nuttn – Sheba
7.	Know better - Beenie Man
*Basic Instinct Riddim*
8.	Wifey Anthem – Taranchhyla
9.	Tek di Nite – Mr Lexx
*Mad House Productions*
10.	Stronger - Cham and Bounty Killer
*Ital Stew Riddim*
11.	Sticky Sticky – Tifa
12.	Boy Shorts – Mr Vegas
*Dance Hall Again Riddim*
13.	Dance Hall Again – Assassin
14.	Again and Again – Tony Matterhorn and Serrani
15.	No Way – Mr Vegas
16.	Stay Far – Elephant Man
*Badadon Riddim*
17.	Careless - Wayne Marshall
18.	Next Level - Bling Dawg
19.	Jah is coming – Mavado
*Catalogue Riddim*
20.	We a tek it off- Aidonia
*Infantry Riddim*
21.	Hear mi nuh – Kemical
*Federation Sounds*
22.	Whine – Vybz Kartel
*Tun up Riddim*
23.	Gal Wine - Tony Matterhorn
24.	Wine and Dip – Elephant Man
25.	No Time fi Bad Mine – Bunji Garlin
26.	Yu Bad – Bramma
*Jim Screechie Riddim*
27.	Jim Screechie – Spice
28.	Jack Hammer – Aidonia
29.	Everybody Clap – T.O.K.
*Championship Riddim*
30.	Way U a Whine – Aidonia
31.	Great Mi Say – Capleton
*Major and Minor Riddim*
32.	Lets do it again – J Boog


----------



## Liveist (Dec 25, 2010)

Another Morning After

Sascha Funke vs Nina Kraviz - Moses (Original Mix) (BPitch Control)
Peace Division - Eh Oh Um (Original Mix) (Tsuba Records)
Nicole Moudaber - Haute Couture (Original Mix) (iVAV Recordings)
Groove Garcia & Edu Imbernon - Missing Berlin From Spain (Hermanez Remix) (Noir Music)
Layo & Bushwacka - White Rhino (Original Mix) (Plus 8 Records)
Riz MC - Don't Sleep (Tiefschwarz Remix) (Crosstown Rebels)
E.M. - Muchacha De Mar (Alessio Mereu Remix) (The Factoria)
Radio Slave - Let It Rain (Original Mix) (Rekids)
Juana Molina - Un Dia (Reboot Remix) (Domino)
Layo & Bushwacka - Black Jackrabbit (Original Mix) (Plus 8 Records)
Appleblim & Ramadanman - Void 23 (Carl Craig Re-edit) (Aus Music)
Peace Division featuring Pleasant Gehman - Voodoo (It's In The Wall) (Original Mix) (Crosstown Rebels)
Dapayk & Padberg - Deiner Liebe Tisch (Wighnomy Brothers Meiner Einer Deiner Remix) (Mo's Ferry Productions)
APM 001 - Migrants (Radio Slave Remix) (Family Name)
Nicole Moudaber - Feel That (Original Mix) (iVAV Recordings)
Maya Jane Coles - What They Say (Original Mix) (Real Tone Records)
Mike Shannon featuring Fadila - Under The Radar (Ricardo Villalobos Remix) (Cynosure)
Ricardo Villalobos - Dexter (Original Mix) (Playhouse)
Art Department - Without You (Extended 12" Mix) (Crosstown Rebels)

Stream: http://www.play.fm/recording/anothermorningafter44120
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?8hl6yy4al46sfk5

Oh, and have a very Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## Cloud (Dec 30, 2010)

Same style ^^ but rougher 

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2010-12-30T13_08_51-08_00


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 31, 2010)

Woohoo! Mixes by Cloud and Liveist 

I'm subbed to your podcast FWIW Cloud...always delivers...


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 1, 2011)

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=101

Chilean improv, Chinese Electronica, Portugese surf music and lots, lots more...


----------



## flash (Jan 2, 2011)

Just threw a load of tracks together in a mix for in the car (like the last mix I posted it went on a bit too long - cut after 32 tracks to fit it onto a CD). Mixed live on Ableton, combination of all-sorts (most it is 93-110bpm so it's mostly hip-hop and Top 40 stuff). Posted here:

http://soundcloud.com/mrvp/me-in-the-mix-volume-9

Will bung a track list up later. Any comments greatly appreciated.

Cue Sheet:

TITLE "In The Mix Volume 9"
PERFORMER "Mrvp"
FILE "Set January 2011.mp3" MP3 (may need to change this - can't remember what I posted it up on Soundcloud as)
  TRACK 01 AUDIO
    TITLE "Seasons of Tipsy Love (DJ KU Remix)"
    PERFORMER "J-Kwon vs Cast of Rent"
    INDEX 01 00:00:00
  TRACK 02 AUDIO
    TITLE "Airplanes Pt.2 (Frankie Paige Remix Edit)"
    PERFORMER "B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams and Eminem"
    INDEX 01 02:45:00
  TRACK 03 AUDIO
    TITLE "Return of the Mack (C&J Street Mix)"
    PERFORMER "Mark Morrison"
    INDEX 01 05:50:00
  TRACK 04 AUDIO
    TITLE "X (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Xzibit"
    INDEX 01 09:50:00
  TRACK 05 AUDIO
    TITLE "It's Over Now (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    PERFORMER "112"
    INDEX 01 11:28:00
  TRACK 06 AUDIO
    TITLE "Papers (Kutcorners Remix)"
    PERFORMER "District 36"
    INDEX 01 12:44:00
  TRACK 07 AUDIO
    TITLE "What's Love Got to Do With It (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Tina Turner"
    INDEX 01 14:50:00
  TRACK 08 AUDIO
    TITLE "I Wanna Sex You Up (Remix)"
    PERFORMER "Colour Me Badd"
    INDEX 01 15:48:00
  TRACK 09 AUDIO
    TITLE "Fast Car (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Tracy Chapman"
    INDEX 01 19:05:00
  TRACK 10 AUDIO
    TITLE "Fading Like a Flower (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Roxette"
    INDEX 01 21:28:00
  TRACK 11 AUDIO
    TITLE "Come Butterfly Come (Kevin Scott Blend)"
    PERFORMER "K7 & Crazytown"
    INDEX 01 23:16:00
  TRACK 12 AUDIO
    TITLE "Yeah! (Get Your Hands Up Partybreak) (Dirty)"
    PERFORMER "Usher/Kevin Scott"
    INDEX 01 26:34:00
  TRACK 13 AUDIO
    TITLE "Tubthumping (Victor Menegaux Short Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Chumbawamba"
    INDEX 01 27:34:00
  TRACK 14 AUDIO
    TITLE "How Gee"
    PERFORMER "Black Machine"
    INDEX 01 29:14:00
  TRACK 15 AUDIO
    TITLE "Tarzan Boy (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Blatimora"
    INDEX 01 33:00:00
  TRACK 16 AUDIO
    TITLE "Encore (Black Album 12" Remix)"
    PERFORMER "Jay-Z"
    INDEX 01 34:46:00
  TRACK 17 AUDIO
    TITLE "Runaway"
    PERFORMER "Janet Jackson"
    INDEX 01 38:35:00
  TRACK 18 AUDIO
    TITLE "It Takes Rock (DJ A.M. Remix Partybreak)"
    PERFORMER "Crooklyn Clan"
    INDEX 01 41:45:00
  TRACK 19 AUDIO
    TITLE "Jack of Spades"
    PERFORMER "Boogie Down Productions"
    INDEX 01 43:48:00
  TRACK 20 AUDIO
    TITLE "Man in Motion (St.Elmo's Fire)"
    PERFORMER "John Parr"
    INDEX 01 47:25:00
  TRACK 21 AUDIO
    TITLE "Larger Than Life"
    PERFORMER "Backstreet Boys"
    INDEX 01 51:13:00
  TRACK 22 AUDIO
    TITLE "In My Head (Pete Down Quick Hitter)"
    PERFORMER "Jason DeRulo"
    INDEX 01 54:42:00
  TRACK 23 AUDIO
    TITLE "Tearin' Up My Heart"
    PERFORMER "N'Sync"
    INDEX 01 55:35:00
  TRACK 24 AUDIO
    TITLE "Take Me Out/Pump It Up (DJ Bling - UEP Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Joe Budden/Franz Ferdinand"
    INDEX 01 57:45:00
  TRACK 25 AUDIO
    TITLE "If Ya Gettin Down"
    PERFORMER "Five"
    INDEX 01 59:12:00
  TRACK 26 AUDIO
    TITLE "Humpin' Around (Mud QH Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Bobby Brown"
    INDEX 01 61:44:00
  TRACK 27 AUDIO
    TITLE "Another One Bites The Dust"
    PERFORMER "Queen"
    INDEX 01 63:10:00
  TRACK 28 AUDIO
    TITLE "Don't Stop Believing (DJ 2nd Nature Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Journey"
    INDEX 01 64:42:00  
  TRACK 29 AUDIO
    TITLE "Dynamite (Kevin Scott "Frankenstein" Edit)"
    PERFORMER "Taio Cruz"
    INDEX 01 67:08:00
  TRACK 30 AUDIO
    TITLE "Do You Want It Right Now"
    PERFORMER "Seidah Garrett (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    INDEX 01 70:35:00
  TRACK 31 AUDIO
    TITLE "Firework (DJ Developed Extended Fullbreak)"
    PERFORMER "Katy Perry"
    INDEX 01 72:58:00
 TRACK 32 AUDIO
    TITLE "Sweet Percolator (Partybreak)"
    PERFORMER "DJ John Farrugio"
    INDEX 01 76:52:00
TRACK 33 AUDIO
    TITLE "Step by Step (DJ 19Sixty Edit)"
    PERFORMER "New Kids on The Block"
    INDEX 01 78:51:00
 TRACK 34 AUDIO
    TITLE "Partyman (Andy Bell Re-dub)"
    PERFORMER "Prince"
    INDEX 01 80:11:00
  TRACK 35 AUDIO
    TITLE "WTF (Sammy Bananas Remix)"
    PERFORMER "DJ Tittsworth"
    INDEX 01 82:35:00
 TRACK 36 AUDIO
    TITLE "Wild Boys (Pelussje Bighai Remix)"
    PERFORMER "Duran Duran"
    INDEX 01 85:35:00
TRACK 37 AUDIO
    TITLE "Let's Get Dirty (Figure Bootleg)"
    PERFORMER "Redman ft.Adam F"
    INDEX 01 89:31:00
|


----------



## kavenism (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a rather pretentious one. Historical Mixterialism if you like. 
http://soundcloud.com/nightoftheworld/history-begins-again?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=facebook&utm_content=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fnightoftheworld%2Fhistory-begins-again




1 - The Sound of Music / Zizek / Fall of Berlin Wall (00:00)
*Mordant Music - The Black Crush*
2 - Thatcher - Popular Capitalism (08:30)
*The Advisory Circle - Mogodon Coffee Morning*
3 - Spitting Image / Thatcher - Better Where the Tories Are (12:00)
*Raime - Retread*
4 - *The Caretaker - From out of nowhere*
5 - *Blue Daisy - Raindrops*
Poll Tax Riots / Thatcher Resigns 1990 (27:05)
6 - *Broadcast and the Focus Group - Ritual Looking in - Make my sleep his song - Royal Chant*
7 - *Moonwiring club and Belbury Poly - Portals and Parallels*
8 - 2007/8 Financial Crisis Lehman Brothers Collapse / Northern Rock (40:30)
Visteon Occupation
*Demdike Stare - Janisari*
9 - *Cosey Fanni Tutti & Philippe Petit - Invisible Whispers*
10 - *Burial - Shell of Light*
11 - *Balam Acab - Sea Birds (Moon)*
12 - French General Strikes 2010 (59:20)
*oOoOO - Burnout Eyess*
13 - COR March 20th October 2010 / Student Demo 10th November (01:03:10)
*Salem - Frost*
14 – ULU Feeder march (01:06:50)
*Games - Like Shadows in Bloom*
15 - Student protests Nov / Dec-Paul Mason BBC News 9th Dec (01:09:40)
*White Ring - Suffocation (Fostercare Mix)*
John Rees Speech


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 4, 2011)

looks interesting - downloading now


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 5, 2011)

On the dl kavenism


----------



## retribution (Jan 7, 2011)

The two techno mixes from Cloud and Liveist are on heavy rotation here, nice one  

Just finished listening to 'History Begins Again', excellent selection and very well put together! What did you use kavenism?


----------



## placid (Jan 8, 2011)

Tu Veux ou Tu Veux Pas ?

Will up tracklist later on, you will probably know most of the tracks though.

Holland and Belgiums foray into acid house

Mix is here

http://www.acid-house.net/TuVeux.mp3

A few hiccups along the way.. must stop trying to chat and mix at the same time.


----------



## Addy (Jan 8, 2011)

If anyone wants a live radio show playing j-tek/rave/old skool/nu-rave/DnB/Acid/House over at www.nu-rave.com please get in touch as we want to fill our timetable more.
K2 promotions will consider bookings etc for radio dj's


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 9, 2011)

> Placid - Tu Veux ou Tu Veux Pas


HNY. Added to player Thanks


----------



## retribution (Jan 9, 2011)

Cloud and Liveist's house/techno mixes inspired me to have a go at one myself. This one starts off mellow and gets darker/more erm, 'Berlin' as it progresses.

*Jack of Dubs - House & Techno Mix* (55mins/192kbps/76mb)

or it's on Mixcloud here

*Tracklisting:*

Mount Kimbie - 'William' (Tamo Sumo & Prosumer rmx) [Hotflush]
DJ Koze - 'I Want To Sleep' [IRR]
Jan Jelinkek - 'Tendency' [Scape]
Move D - 'Quit Quittin' [Uzuri]
Horizontal Ground - 'Untitled' (001.1) [Horizontal Ground]
Midland & Ramadanman - 'Your Words Matter' [Aus Music]
Conforce - 'Stop Hold' [Meanwhile]
SCB - 'Hard Boiled VIP' [SCB]
CH-Signal Laboratories (8003 Lucerne) - 'Hypnotica Scale 1' [Sandwell District]
Do Not Resist The Beat - 'Minus 126 in Berlin' [Do Not Resist The Beat]
BCR Boys - 'The Myth' [Perc Trax]
Telefon Tel Aviv - 'Immolate Yourself' (Ben Klock's Jack rmx) [BPitch Control]
Alan Fitzpatrick - 'Trendy Wendy' [Drumcode]
Decimal - 'Melody Attack' (Sandwell Collective rmx) [Soma]
James Ruskin & Mark Broom - 'Erotic Misery' [Blueprint]
Delta Funktionen - 'Silhouette' (Marcel Dettmann rmx) [Delsin]
Lucy & Ercolino - 'Gmork' [Stroboscopic Artefacts]
Pariah - 'Railroad' [R&S]


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Jan 10, 2011)

kavenism said:


> Here is a rather pretentious one. Historical Mixterialism if you like.
> http://soundcloud.com/nightoftheworld/history-begins-again?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=facebook&utm_content=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fnightoftheworld%2Fhistory-begins-again
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ooh hauntological, nice


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/01/grimey-reggae-podcast/

Round up of (some) 2010 grime tunes with a reggae/dancehall tinge. Plus me blethering away.


----------



## kavenism (Jan 10, 2011)

retribution said:


> The two techno mixes from Cloud and Liveist are on heavy rotation here, nice one
> 
> Just finished listening to 'History Begins Again', excellent selection and very well put together! What did you use kavenism?


 
Thanks. I took a rather long route and sequenced it in Cubase. The fun part was streaming audio from Youtube clips into the mix to get the documentary and news bits. The general if slightly long winded idea is that the hauntological tracks give way to more immediate upbeat music (mostly of the Witch House-esque variety) as neo-liberalism collapses and struggle erupts. Apologies to those with no liking for John Rees, but his speech just seemed perfect to chop up and blend into the last track.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 10, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/01/grimey-reggae-podcast/
> 
> Round up of (some) 2010 grime tunes with a reggae/dancehall tinge. Plus me blethering away.



sounds intresting!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 10, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> sounds intresting!


 
I should stress that I am not "spitting" my own "bars" or anything!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 10, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/01/grimey-reggae-podcast/
> Round up of (some) 2010 grime tunes with a reggae/dancehall tinge. Plus me blethering away.


Listening to this at the moment - cheers


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 11, 2011)

Ground Elder said:


> Listening to this at the moment - cheers



Hope you liked it! I've stuck it up on mixcloud now as well - http://i.mixcloud.com/CLW8Q


----------



## ddraig (Jan 12, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Hope you liked it! I've stuck it up on mixcloud now as well - http://i.mixcloud.com/CLW8Q


 
love it! cheers
made the cooking easier bopping around the kitchen with occasional appreciateive  screwface


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2011)

ddraig said:


> made the cooking easier bopping around the kitchen with occasional appreciateive  screwface


 thats a cooking show i would watch! 

heres a little easy listening one from yesteryear:


> In the spirit of Auld Lang Syne - lest old acquaintance be forgot - here's a mix put together a long time ago on a smokey evening with a couple of my old flat mates. We were all due to move out and go our own ways, and we thought we'd put together a little mix to mark the occasion. There was no plan, other than put on one tune each, going around in a circle. There was only one copy of the recording and it was never listened to again! However, I found it the other day and so here it is. It was a fun time, decks always turning and all kinds of music playing. Happy memories.








One Last Session - Jed-I, Mikus & Robin Be

J: Red Snapper - ??
M: War Song - Respected Men 
R: Fu-Yu - DJ Krush and Toshinori Kondo 
J: Can't Seem to Find Him - Love Unlimited Orchestra
M: Pali Gap - Jimi Hendrix
R: It Couldn't Be Me - Power Of Zeus
J: Black Magic Woman - Santana
M: Taurus Woman - Subterraneans (feat. Carleen Anderson & Jonzi)
R: D'yer Mak'er - Led Zeppelin
J: Let Him Go - Wailers 
M: Rat Race (live) - Bob Marley
R: Analogue Bubblebath - Aphex Twin
J: Melting Pot - Melting Pot
M: K.J.Z - Photek 
R: too caned to put a tune on!
J: - ???
M: Someatime - Phoojun

Key: J - Jed-I, M - Mikus, R - Robin Be

~LINK~

*If anyone could ID the opening red snapper track, and the penultimate 91-ish breakbeat bleep tune i would be very grateful - thanks*


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 13, 2011)

kavenism said:


> Here is a rather pretentious one. Historical Mixterialism if you like.
> http://soundcloud.com/nightoftheworld/history-begins-again?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=facebook&utm_content=http%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fnightoftheworld%2Fhistory-begins-again
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2011)

A stonking Nu-Rave / J-Tek / Breaks / DnB set as played tonight on Nu-Rave.com/radio


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 21, 2011)

ska invita said:


> One Last Session - Jed-I, Mikus & Robin Be[/URL]


 
Enjoying this ska


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 21, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/01/grimey-reggae-podcast/
> 
> Round up of (some) 2010 grime tunes with a reggae/dancehall tinge. Plus me blethering away.


 
Yeah thats wicked - really enjoyed listening to this


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 23, 2011)

*Donk Anthems 2011! 1 Hour Mix*





​


----------



## Sparxxx (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Ha,  Never thought i'd see scousehouse/donk on urban...


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy / UK Hardcore anyone????


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2011)

Just for a change a little tribute to an artist that is still with us - this one dedicated to the legend that is Burning Spear.

Spear Burning

Little Things - Enos McLeod (J M 12)
Life Would Be A Dream - Joe Gibbs And The Professionals (J M 12)
Be Thankful - Bunny Clarke (Clocktower 7)
Security In The Streets - Kiddus I (Shepherd 12)
Lightning And Thunder - Bim Sherman (Attack 12)
Own Them Control Them - Misty In Roots (People Unite 12)
If Youre Rich (Help The Poor) - Dennis Brown (Jamiaca Sounds 12")
Alain - Joe Gibbs And The Professionals (Joe Gibbs 12)
How Sweet It Is - Tyrone Evans (Winro 12)
Man In The Hills - Burning Spear (Wolf 7)
Swell Headed - Burning Spear (Coxsone 7)
Jomo - Burning Spear (Spear 7)
Foggy Road - Burning Spear (Coxsone 7)
Lion - Burning Spear (Wolf 7)
Give Me - Burning Spear (Fox 7)
Resting Place - Burning Spear (Wolf 7)
School Days - Burning Spear (Spear 7)
Travelling - Burning Spear (Clocktower 7)
Call On You - Burning Spear (Coxsone 7)
Ethiopians Live It Out - Burning Spear (Coxsone 7)
Slavery Days - Burning Spear (Marts 7)
Slipping Into Darkness - Carl Bradney (Blood & Fire 10)
Can You Play Some More - Beres Hammond (Harmony House 7)


----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2011)

retribution said:


> Cloud and Liveist's house/techno mixes inspired me to have a go at one myself. This one starts off mellow and gets darker/more erm, 'Berlin' as it progresses.
> 
> *Jack of Dubs - House & Techno Mix* (55mins/192kbps/76mb)
> 
> ...


 
top work as ever jack'o



ringo said:


> Just for a change a little tribute to an artist that is still with us - this one dedicated to the legend that is Burning Spear.
> 
> Spear Burning
> 
> ...


 
cant wait to get lost in this = thanks ringo - loads of spear tracks i dont know on there. Anyone seen Burning Spear in the last few years? I know hes an old man now, but I can imagine it still being a great gig. I wanted to go last year, or was it two, but didnae have the money - promised myself i would next time no matter what.


----------



## ringo (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheers Ska - haven't seen him in years, I think I've only seen him once or twice in the early 90's. 

Fancy coming over for a guest spot on the radio show some time? Every other Wednesday, 6:30 - 8pm, play whatever reggae style you like.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 27, 2011)

Cheers ringo, wonderful as ever.

If you do go for a guest spot ska, let us know on here cos I'd love to listen in as both of your mixes are my fav's - not knocking anyone else by saying that cos there are some proper legends on here.


----------



## Addy (Jan 27, 2011)

Shameless plug..!!!
Any dance dj's want to do a guest/ monthly/bi weekly or weekly radio show on www.nu-rave.com ?

Anything from old skool house/ hip hop / rave / DnB / j-tek / Nu Rave / hardcore / Dubstep / etc

If interested please drop me a PM (have a mix uploaded somewhere) and i'll get the crew on the case.
Were looking to expand and fill in gaps, so even if its a once every 4 months guest slot it will be welcomed.
Broadcast via Winamp / VDJ / Your choice of software providing it's shoutcast


----------



## ska invita (Jan 29, 2011)

Addy said:


> Shameless plug..!!!
> Any dance dj's want to do a guest/ monthly/bi weekly or weekly radio show on www.nu-rave.com ?
> 
> Anything from old skool house/ hip hop / rave / DnB / j-tek / Nu Rave / hardcore / Dubstep / etc
> ...


 could you explain this addy - do you prerecord the shows? does it mean coming into a studio?


ringo said:


> Fancy coming over for a guest spot on the radio show some time? Every other Wednesday, 6:30 - 8pm, play whatever reggae style you like.


 thanks a lot for the offer - id be honored - id love to, but i dont finish work till 7  if i ever have a holiday that makes it a possibility id love to take you up on it... where's the studio? maybe at a push i could make it for the 2nd half...


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2011)

ska invita said:


> could you explain this addy - do you prerecord the shows? does it mean coming into a studio?
> 
> thanks a lot for the offer - id be honored - id love to, but i dont finish work till 7  if i ever have a holiday that makes it a possibility id love to take you up on it... where's the studio? maybe at a push i could make it for the 2nd half...


 

Broadcast live via your own pc / decks / mixer / software
The current schedule is HERE so if you feel you can fit in somewhere let us know.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2011)

Are there any 60s/70s ska mixes anywhere on this thread?


----------



## killer b (Jan 29, 2011)

Dig out dj tab's 'kilburn jukebox' mix. Think you'll find that suitable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2011)

killer b said:


> Dig out dj tab's 'kilburn jukebox' mix. Think you'll find that suitable.



Nice one killer b! Tried to search the thread for "ska" but there's an obvious difficulty with that...

Have got a few of these tracks but plenty on there I haven't.


----------



## killer b (Jan 29, 2011)

i'm putting together a skinhead/ska/rocksteady mix myself atm - will nudge you when it's done.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 29, 2011)

killer b said:


> i'm putting together a skinhead/ska/rocksteady mix myself atm - will nudge you when it's done.



That's ever so kind of you. Thank you.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2011)

> A selection of 94/5 hardcore junglism, most of which, by coincidence, i heard first on Kool 94/5FM! If there's a theme to this mix its the drum programming - some breathtaking beats on this one. Programming has become a bit of a lost art I think - theres too much lazy copy and pasting that goes on these days.
> 
> The mix opens up in a cinematic style with a Vangelised-out remix I recently did of Dillinja's classic Angels Fell, drawing on the source Bladerunner material the track was built on - a world exclusive!- hope you like that... From there moving straight into a no-holds-barred back-to-back four-track amen workout, before catching breath with the Foul Play-alias classic Drowning in Her - an all time favourite. From there we slide into the deep and deadly Rumble, then on into Mindgames by System X - an early Photek alias project and a gem of track. A couple of the best jazz stepping jams of the era up next, before signing out on three bonafide smashers - hang around till the very end for the Daz Ellis tribute mix - oh gosh!








*Give the Drum Programmer Some*

The Angels Fell [Vangelis Extension]- Dillinja 
Water Margin - Photek
Space Funk - S.O.S.
Touch Me - Digital
Dubplate Style - Marvellous Cain
Drowning In Her [4 Horsemen Mix]- 4 Horsemen of the Apocalypse
The Rumble [Boom Shaka Mix] - DJ Nut Nut and Pure Science
Mindgames [Dub Mix] - System X
Essence [Jazz Testament] - Blame and Justice
Jazz Note - DJ Krust
16 Track Ting - Bizzy B
Oh Gosh! - Undercover Agent
Babylon - Splash

linkety link cheque book and pen


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice one Addy and ringo, and most definitely on the dl of that, ska


----------



## ringo (Feb 1, 2011)

ska invita said:


> thanks a lot for the offer - id be honored - id love to, but i dont finish work till 7  if i ever have a holiday that makes it a possibility id love to take you up on it... where's the studio? maybe at a push i could make it for the 2nd half...



Like Addy's, this is done from my setup at home in Loughborough Junction. Let me know if a date come up mate, or if you can get there for the second half.


----------



## placid (Feb 4, 2011)

Into the Void

Deep House, Deep techno, Spatially optimised.

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_IntotheVoid.mp3

Tracklist will be done over the weekend.

Contains musics by
Carl Craig
Octal Industries
Convextion
Sven Weiseman
Deepchord
Tin Man
THeo Parrish
D5
and more

All done in one hit on 2 x 1210's  approx 2 hours 320kbps  290ish MB

for more info and gig dates - http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41658902688


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice one Paul, having a listen now. Cheers.

Edited later to say really really nice, in fact loving the mix (must be something in the air over there that is the second fantastic downtempo / deep mix I have been sent this week)


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Placid - Into the Void
*click *


Ta for playlist


----------



## placid (Feb 5, 2011)

Tracklist

Carl Craig -  Angel - Planet E
Octal Industries - Automatik - Transistor Rhythm
Convextion - Venus in Spurs - Tektite
Patrice Scott - Do You Feel Me - Sistrum
Swayzak - Hectical - Swayzak
Theo Parrish - Synthetic Flemm - Sound Signature
Pepe Bradock - Life - Atavisme
Soylent Green - After All - Playhouse
Ghouls - Necrotising Fasciitis - Pin-up
Roman Flügel - How To Spread Lies - Dial
Tin Man - Nonneo - Absurd Recordings
Soha - Gabbeh - Basic
Riley Reinhold - Get A Splash (Salz Dub-O-Lution Remix) - Telrae
Maurizio - M7 - Maurizio
Microman - If I Let You Down - Ahab
?
Joel Mull - Leaving Ground - Lask
D5 - Neutrino - Delsin
Aaron Carl - Tribute to Aaron Carl - MOM
Deepchord - Arrival - Octal
Deep Contest - Sunday Morning

Full fat version - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_IntotheVoid.mp3

Ive done a diet version for people who don't have oodles of hd space and fast connection, compressed at 128kbps here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_IntotheVoid_lite_.mp3


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 6, 2011)

Are there any good 1989 to 1993 hardcore mixes available?

...and

1993 to 1998 D'n'B mixes here?


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 6, 2011)

first mix for a good few months now. This one is just over the half hour so the tunes are crammed in and thrown around.
Done in one take vinyl and decks and as always there are a few moments but hey it proves I am pushing myself not playing easy.

Enjoy (I hope)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-da-ripper

Those Guys - Tonight (original colored girls mix 1991) 
Jack Da Ripper - Jack's Back (1995) 
Renegade Soundwave - Women Respond to base (mega mix lesson 1 1992) 
Robotman - Do Da Doo (Plastikman Acid House Mix 1994) 
LNR - Work it to the Bone (instrumental 1987) 
Blake Baxter - One more time (Red Planet Mix 1992) 
Fast eddie - Acid Thunder (mix unknown, white) 
The Black Dog - Virtual 
Ron Trent - Altered States 1992 
Rhythim is Rhythim - Drama 1990 
Mayday - Sinister (Mellow Mix 1988) 
Marshall Jefferson - The House Music Anthem.


----------



## killer b (Feb 6, 2011)

looking good zee.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 6, 2011)

On the dl of that zee 




DrRingDing said:


> Are there any good 1989 to 1993 hardcore mixes available?
> 
> ...and
> 
> 1993 to 1998 D'n'B mixes here?



These mixes of mine from last year might be of interest if you've not already checked them?

Back to 92 and Just 4 u London

I'm just about to lay down a late 93/early 94 hardcore/jungle/early d'n'b mix too - will finish just as soon as a record that I really want to bung on it drops through the post


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 6, 2011)

stephj said:


> On the dl of that zee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cheers downloading now.


----------



## Addy (Feb 7, 2011)

*The '91 Remix Project*
*20th anniversary nuskool remixes of classic '91 rave tracks*
(Most tracks are free download, or will be once the producers do the final edit)

*Playlist*
Lennie De Ice - We Are IE (RGs 2007 Remix)
Inner City - Good Life  - (DJ Breakz Remix)
Defcon 3 - Altidude - (ErockB LookingGreatRemix)
49ers - Move Your Feet (Nicky Allen Hardcore Breaks Remix )
Atheama - (Beagle remix)
Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Nefti Rave Breaks Remix)
Kaleidoscope - (Simon Harris Remix)
Bizarre Inc. - Plutonic (RyKennon's 20th Anniversary Special)
Confusious - (Eddie Voyager)
Expansions - Move Your Body - (Eddie Voyager Rave Breaks Mix)
Out-Phaze - Re-Activate 2011 (Strange Rollers Edit) 
Sonz of a Loop da Loop Era - Far out (Eddie Voyager remix )
Snap - The Power - Eddie Voyager Nuskool Re Rub
some justice - Urban Shakedown (Matskie Remix)
Tronikhouse - Uptempo (GBass_Reconstruction)
Fire When Ready  - (Bright Lites UK remix)
Altern8 - Frequency (Generic Bass Move My Hoover Remix)
N-Joy -Techno-Gangsters (Lucas Remix)
Bizzare Inc. - Playing with K ( Cade Remix)

*Download*
1hr 12min ~ 165MB


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 7, 2011)

^ looks interesting Addy, will have a listen later.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Feb 8, 2011)

*Winter's Blessing (A Seasonal Mix)*

New mix by myself with a winter theme...

Walter Carlos - Winter (CBS 1972)
Franz Falckenhaus - Monday Morning Fog Over Bonn Airport 1985 (Strange Life Records 2008)
Fennesz - Perfume For Winter (Touch 2008)
The International Sound Effects Library - Wind, Arctic, storm, whistling wind (Chesterpress Ltd. 1983)
In Sync - Storm (Irdial Discs 1992)
Jerome Sydenham & Kerri Chandler - Winter's Blessing (Ibadan 2001)
The International Sound Effects Library - Thunder, hard crack & long roll off, heavy storm (Chesterpress Ltd. 1983)
Incognito - Out Of The Storm (C's Planet E Special Mix) (Talkin' Loud 1996)
Breton_ - December (Hemlock Recordings 2010)
Broadcast - Winter Now (Warp Records 2003)
Björk - Frosti (One Little Indian 2001)
Namlook - Winter (Part 1) (Fax +49-69/450464 1994)
Rosa Mundi - The Snowman (Divine Frequency 2005)
Coil - Christmas Is Now Drawing Near (Eskaton 1999)
The Sugarcubes - Birthday (Christmas Eve Mix) (One Little Indian 1988)
The Dave Elvis Experience - Blue Xmas (Shackleton Remix) (TAD 2008)
Sven Weisemann - Winter Tale (Essays 2009)
MLZ - Dark Days (Modern Love 2007)
Monolake - Frost (Monolake / Imbalance Computer Music 2001)
DeepChord Presents Echospace - Winter In Seney (Modern Love 2007)
Convextion - Frozen Surface (Down Low Music 2006)
Todd Edwards - Winter Behaviour 2004 (Dub Mix) (i! Records 2004)
Ulf Lohmann - On Frozen Fields (Kompakt 2005)
Nico - Frozen Warnings (Elektra 1968)
Namlook - Winter (Part 3) (Fax +49-69/450464 1994)
Digital Mystikz - Misty Winter (Soul Jazz Records 2006)
52nd Street - Cool As Ice (Twice As Nice) (Factory Benelux 1983)

download


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 8, 2011)

right... i haven't actually _done_ the mix yet. it's gonna be '90 - '93 cheesy quaver classics, mashed up on a pair of 1210s, and that's that. so anyway, i started digging back through vinyl tonight, and of the first 20 tunes i looked at, 10 of them were / are these ---->

egyptian empire - the horn track
origin unknown - valley of the shadows (long dark remix)
awesome 3 - don't go
the criminal minds - baptised by dub
baby d - let me be your fantasy
2 bad mice - hold it down / bombscare / waremouse / 2badmice rmx
illuminatae - xvx2 tempestada
dj doc scott - nasty as i wanna be remixes
urban shakedown - some justice
tic tac toe - ephemerol (remix)

for real, i'm looking at them now.
next ten coming soon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 8, 2011)

next ten _exactly_ as they came out the bag. sorry, i probably sound like a cunt. i'm not, i'm just really fucking pleased that i have these records, and that other people still know the true meaning too. anyway, check these bad boys out (and i will do the actual mix in next day or so, ok?)

in out-the-bag order

friends of matthew - is there anybody out there?
zero b - lock up
project one - roughneck
the moog remix ep (micky finn etc)
kaotic chemistry - the lsd ep
outlander - vamp
human resource - dominator
n-joi - adrenalin ep
second phase - mentasm
dance conspiracy - dub war

whistle posse please form an orderly queue!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2011)

do the mix 23!


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 9, 2011)

> outlander - vamp



My 4th favourite dance tune ever. I was at UK on Friday for Final Frontier and Coxy was playing in the front room. The place had closed, everyone was queuing for coats/exit and suddenly the Outlander bass drum kicks in and _everyone_ in the place had it by 2 bars in and just _erupted_.


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 9, 2011)

ska invita said:


> do the mix 23!



i was digging thru more today - plenty more where that lot came from. right, better fire up the 1210s....


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Addy said:


>


 I'll have some of that. ^ Addy 

twentythreedom - were the link 


> whistle posse please form an orderly queue!


 Yes but no fucking white gloves


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 10, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> i was digging thru more today - plenty more where that lot came from. right, better fire up the 1210s....


 
c'mon then, get the mixes up for the dl!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2011)

I am making a mix right now, at my desk 

tonium ftw


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2011)

(although it's not super easy with just line out!)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 11, 2011)

err no, it isn't - old skool stylie


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2011)

What, no headphones?

I is oldskool with _just_ headphones


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2011)

Recorded it.  Now how the bloody hell do I play it back?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2011)

boo hiss.  whoever recorded panic - force mass motion  into an mp3 made it skip half way through


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 11, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> boo hiss.  whoever recorded panic - force mass motion  into an mp3 made it skip half way through



i've got some of their stuff on rabbit city, there's the speed ep and australia ep (? or something? just from memory, that is. well, if it's any help let me know)


----------



## twentythreedom (Feb 11, 2011)

raaaah... just looking at some missile recs stuff. nasty!


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 12, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-swan-vesta

Something a bit different from the mixes I normally put up here. 
14 / 15 years ago I used to make lots of of chill out tapes, not sure this is up to my old standard as I did not really plan this but see what you think.
Done in one go decks and vinyl as always.
Hope you enjoy.

Meat Beat Manifesto - Mindstream - Original Electro the Robot 
Boards of Canada - Rue the Whirl 
La Funk Mob - Ravers suck our Sound - Carl Craig Mix 
FSOL - Central Industrial 
Black Dog - Nort Route - R&S Remix 
Depeche Mode - Home - Jedi Knights Mix - Drowning in time 
FSOL - Lifeforms 
UZIQ - Swan Vesta 
DJ Hell - My Definition of House Music 
FSOL - Cascade.


----------



## kavenism (Feb 12, 2011)

Notorious J.I.M said:


> New mix by myself with a winter theme...
> 
> Walter Carlos - Winter (CBS 1972)
> Franz Falckenhaus - Monday Morning Fog Over Bonn Airport 1985 (Strange Life Records 2008)
> ...


 
Got this on at work, really good stuff.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Feb 12, 2011)

kavenism said:


> Got this on at work, really good stuff.



Cheers. I don't think it will be long before I do Spring, will hopefully have it up by March.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 13, 2011)

Older posters might remember this one:http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/02/shake-the-foundations-vol-2/






1. capleton - intro (vp) 2002
2. vc - by his deeds (dig dis) 2001
3. buju banton & gregory isaacs - storm (penthouse) 2002
4. warrior king - education (penthouse) 2002
5. storm version (penthouse) 2002
6. luciano - you can have the world (al ta fa an) 2003
7. admiral tibet - no fear (al ta fa an) 2003
8. anthony b & tafari - rise up (al ta fa an) 2003
9. singing melody & scotty - watch this sound (digital b) 2002
10. louie culture - reaction (digital b) 2002
11. george nooks - two roads (digital b) 2002
12. watch this sound version (digital b) 2002
13. bushman - too much violence (brickwall) 2002
14. norris man - park your guns (brickwall) 2002
15. admiral tibet - peace & love (brickwall) 2002
16. anthony b - god above everything (brickwall) 2002
17. morgan heritage - what's going on (brickwall) 2002
18. beres hammond - hail his name (star trail) 2002
19. iyashanti - communities into battlefield (star trail) 2002
20. anthony b - jah love (star trail) 2002
21. calliefields version (star trail) 2002
22. luciano - blast off go moon (kennedy international) 2000
23. baby wayne - sick of dem treatment (kennedy international) 2000
24. admiral tibet - blame it on yourself (kennedy international) 2000
25. half pint - political friction (feel the beat)
26. ward 21 - reggae pledge (jammys) 2003
27. shocking blue - artist war (jammys) 2003
28. morgan heritiage & bounty killer - gunz in the ghetto (71) 2000
29. anthony b - lock your guns (71) 2000
30. ward 21 - ganja smoke (john john) 2001
31. nelly furtado - turn out the light (fi we) 2002
32. spanner banner - life goes on (techniques) 1989


----------



## killer b (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice one fozzie. Lost it some time ago, but it's one of my favourite mixes ever. Will download when I get home.

Never heard vol. 1: does that still exist?


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 13, 2011)

On the dl fozzie, thanks


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 13, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> i've got some of their stuff on rabbit city, there's the speed ep and australia ep (? or something? just from memory, that is. well, if it's any help let me know)


 
This is from the escape ep - force mass motion.  CUT-07 I think.  Or 06.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 14, 2011)

stephj said:


> On the dl fozzie, thanks


 
Can you actually download from Mixcloud? I thought you could but can't figure it out...

Turns out that pinkychuckles off here has it for download anyway: http://tiptopmusic.com/pinkblog/dj-mix-fozzie-bear-shake-the-foundations-vol2/


----------



## killer b (Feb 14, 2011)

You can't in theory, although in practice there's ways...


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry fozzie... my home internet doesn't stream too well, so when I see mixcloud links I automatically bung them into clouddownload.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 14, 2011)

That's good to know, cheers!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2011)

play that mix at least 3/4 times a week! still love it 
thanks fozzie


----------



## tangerinedream (Feb 14, 2011)

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=109

Another awesome slice of sonic variety – deep bassy textures, dreamy flows and racey highs created by squalls of guitars, layers of chiptune and static and arm in the air, brain twitching beats. The usual mix of stuff from the world over… Don’t read about it – listen! Hope you enjoy x


----------



## bmd (Feb 15, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Older posters might remember this one:http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/02/shake-the-foundations-vol-2/



Such an incredibly great mix, thank you. I just wish it wasn't 128kb but you can't have everything. That vc tune is a killer. 

Is Vol. 1 available anywhere?


----------



## tangerinedream (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.mixcloud.com/DensityofSound/stfuacdn/

hypnotic, mostly quite downbeat - full tracklisting at link above.


----------



## placid (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolute 313

Im uploading it as you read this.. by approx midnight gmt, it should be up and ready for download.

Not going to have time to up it in the morning so i thought id do it now so its there in the morning

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Absolute313.mp3

Tracklist

Will soon come…  ill get it done over the weekend

some psyche, patrice scott, omar s, indio, claude young, terrence parker, Marty bonds, infiniti, and otherz

Usual story - All vinyl - 2 x Technics 1210's @ 320 kbps MP3 approx. 277mb


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2011)

tangerinedream said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/DensityofSound/stfuacdn/
> 
> hypnotic, mostly quite downbeat - full tracklisting at link above.


 


tangerinedream said:


> http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=109
> 
> Another awesome slice of sonic variety – deep bassy textures, dreamy flows and racey highs created by squalls of guitars, layers of chiptune and static and arm in the air, brain twitching beats. The usual mix of stuff from the world over… Don’t read about it – listen! Hope you enjoy x


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2011)

think i'll be starting a new radio show soon - will bung them up here after broadcast.


----------



## Apathy (Feb 18, 2011)

thanx fozzie, cool as fook, great mix


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 19, 2011)

> *placid Absolute 313*



I'll have some of that  _downloading _


----------



## ska invita (Feb 19, 2011)

killer b said:


> think i'll be starting a new radio show soon - will bung them up here after broadcast.


----------



## placid (Feb 19, 2011)

Tracklisting

Terrence Parker - The Emancipation of the Soul -Intangible
Los Hermanos - Birth of 3000 - Los Hermanos
Paperclip People - Clear and Present  - Open
Psyche - Crackdown remix - Buzz
Indio  - Inca - Transmat
Juan Atkins - Interpret - Underground Level 
Aux 88 - Electro Slaves - Transient Force
Brother from Another Planet - Planet Earth - 7th City
Aril Brikha - On and On - Transmat
Shake - Frenchie - Frictional
Raiders Of The Lost ARP - Beyond The Dark - Nature records
The Vision - Explain the Style - Metroplex
Chris and Cosey - Fantastique (Carl craig mix) - T&B Vinyl
Kenny Larkin - Catatonic - R & S Records
Neuropolitique - Mind You Don't Trip - Interface
Alex O Smith - Ultra Fine 1 - FXHE
A Number Of Names - Sharevari - Capriccio
Martin Buttrich  - Stoned Autopilot - Planet e
E-Dancer - World Of Deep - KMS
E-Dancer - Feel the Mood - Incognito
H&M - Drama - Axis
Patrice Scott - Excursions - Sistrum
Infiniti *-*Sunlight - Peacefrog

lite version at 128k - http://www.acid-house.net/Absolute313_128.mp3


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Feb 21, 2011)

*90min Bounce Mix 2011 !!*


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Feb 21, 2011)

*So much win going on here its hard to believe ffs!*


----------



## ouchmonkey (Feb 23, 2011)

latest PROD mix - mostly Hip Hop, 80's Pop and a bunch of mash ups - it's fun

new order vs kylie
kelis + christina aguilera
sir mix-a-lot
kim wilde joan jett
blondie vs public enemy
jay z vs Zena
A-ha vs the jungle Brothers
The cure vs TLC
nightmares on wax + roots manuva
jurassic 5  gorillaz
ODB  missy elliot
la roux vs skream
prodigy  shy fx
DJ wrongspeed vs wham
dizzee rascal vs chase & status
salt'n'pepa vs DJ Donna Summer
the stooges vs salt'n'pepa
blur vs nirvana
electric six vs sex pistols

http://prodnews.wordpress.com/2011/02/21/wtf-wrestling/


----------



## ringo (Feb 24, 2011)

Mister Swing Easy's Birthday celebrations. 

Some recent digital releases, including several from Spaniard Roberto Sanchez, one of the best reggae producers outside of Jamaica, plenty of sweet Rocksteady and five slices of Dr Alimantado on killer form.

Listen ere


----------



## placid (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought id put together some recent and not so recent acquisitions on the electro tip. Some of which will definitely get an airing at BLOC next weekend.

mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/electroBLOC.mp3 (will be up about 1am 04/03)

off the top of my head….  heres the tracksuit, sort of, well artists anyway…  will do a full one this weekend I expect...

morphology
Boris Divider
Dark Vector
ERP
Aux 88
UR
ERP (plant 43 remix)
UR
Exaltics
Drexciya
Morphology
ERP
Arpanet 
Electroids
interfunk
UR
Drexciya
Time Light Curve
Bomb the Bass
UR
Time Light Curve
Morphology
Exaltics
ERP

Done in one hit on 2x1210's  another of those magic moments when the record slows down at the end…which catches me out..but its all good..  

approx 2 hours  280mb


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 4, 2011)

placid New month new mix  goodie


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 5, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> placid New month new mix  goodie



Aye, will second that.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2011)

ringo said:


> Mister Swing Easy's Birthday celebrations.
> 
> Some recent digital releases, including several from Spaniard Roberto Sanchez, one of the best reggae producers outside of Jamaica, plenty of sweet Rocksteady and five slices of Dr Alimantado on killer form.
> 
> Listen ere


 sounding good but the one i downloaded was silent until 9mins in and kicked in
just to let you know


----------



## Cloud (Mar 8, 2011)

Had to do this using a crap set of speakers but some great deep/tech house for this month.

Hope I can do this set again when my new monitors come.

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2011-03-04T12_14_35-08_00

I never do track listings cos I'm lazy but if anyone want me to troll through what I played then I guess it's np. Don't tend to plan much, just what I bought this month, stick owt on.

Deep House.


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2011)

a mixtape i made last night, with no regard to beatmatching and the like (and only a scant regard for genres): country, soul, ska, ragga, hip hop & disco.

http://stuckintherunoutgroove.blogspot.com/2011/03/freestyle.html

Reeves White County Ramblers – Rattler Treed a Possum
Ralph Stanley & the Clinch Mountain Boys – Shouting on the Hills of Glory
Ray Charles – Blue Moon of Kentucky
Goofers – Flip Flop Fly
Sly Stone – I Ain’t Got Nobody
Cimarons – Time Passage
Derrick Morgan – Conquering Ruler
Nora Dean – Night Food Reggae
Taxi Gang – Maxi Taxi
Aswad – Warrior Recharge
Home T, Cocoa Tea, Cutty Ranks – The Going is Rough
Cutty Ranks – Stick it Up
Shabba Ranks & KRS1 – The Jam
London Posse – Pass the Rizla
Del tha Funkee Homosapien – Burnt
Gangstarr – Now you’re Mine
Electrocute – I Need a Freak
Nona Hendryx – Living on the Border
Skritti Polliti – Boom! There She Was (dub)
Grace Jones – Nipple to the Bottle


----------



## ska invita (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun Killer B - look forward ot hearing it. funny you should play  The Going is Rough, that tune has been in my head all month. Heard the old jungle version on the radio the other day - Macka Brown (revoicing?)

...got a funny story attached to that one: was at a rave in Lee Valley (Pirate Club), and one of those few times in my life I was rushing dangerously hard. I was near the front stage, and punters were all up on the stage dancing away. THis one guy was looking at the state of me, with a smile as big as my head, and encouraged me to get up on stage, so up I went feeling great but looking a grinning zombie no doubt. Next thing I know this little bitchy promoter woman, haired pulled back tight, bright red puffer on, sober and angry, came up to me, looked me up and down and told me to in no uncertain terms to get off the stage.

State I was in this made me feel like shite, comedown nastyness, and all to this to the soundtrack of the Going Is Rough! Bastard deejay played it to the last drop too for full effect


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 12, 2011)

killer b said:


> a mixtape i made last night, with no regard to beatmatching and the like (and only a scant regard for genres): country, soul, ska, ragga, hip hop & disco.
> 
> http://stuckintherunoutgroove.blogspot.com/2011/03/freestyle.html
> 
> ...


 
On the dl, looks great killer


----------



## killer b (Mar 12, 2011)

The warrior charge remix is ace btw. Ultimatum did it I think...


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 12, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-old-school-chicago

Mark Imperial - J' adore Dansen 
Adonis - Reck the Joint 
Adonis - Were rocking down the house 
Jamie Principal - Baby wants to ride 
Mr Lee - Pump that body 
Ralphi Rosario - You used to hold me 
Mr Lee - come to house 
Dj Pierre - Don't stop house music 
Dj Pierre - Dream Girl 
DJ Pierre - Lets get busy 
Pfortune - String free 
Nightwriters - let the music use you 
Jamie Principle - Frankie Knuckles - Your love 
Mr Fingers - Can you feel it - Spoken word.

A few little sing - a - long numbers in their. Been ages since I played most of these - I hope you enjoy.

Thinking of a more hard edged british acid / techno early 90's mix next - Holy Ghost - Mad Monks kind of style


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2011)

do it.


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 13, 2011)

killer b said:


> do it.



Will try to have it here by next Sunday - not many chances to play stuff in the week these days.

Going to be a fun mix to do.......got to try and work Sheep on Drugs - Acid test in there and a few other nutty tunes.

The Chicago one  ^ was great fun.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 14, 2011)

latest PROD outrage.........

BUILD A BARRICADE

broadcast - before we begin
mogwai - mexican grand prix
sleigh bells - run the heart
lykke li - sadness is a blessing
salem - redlights
los campesinos - you! me! dancing!
the go! team - bust out brigade
diplomats of solid sound - boogaloo
booker T - hey ya!
alabama 3 - ska'd for life
oOoOO - PCKRFCRMX
peverelist - better ways of living
dirtbombs - good life
flying lotus - pieface
moon wiring club - the queen speaks
lcd soundsystem - throw
mountains - melodica

find it here comrades - http://prodnews.wordpress.com/


----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2011)

Will this be the end of PROD mixes too Ouch?
Never been to a PROD night, but congrats on a great innings. Im sure you'll go out with a big old bang. Have a good one and theres a six pack of bacardi breezers on me


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 15, 2011)

sort of. the PROD blog will slowly trickle to a stop I expect.
but Saturday ought to be a big drunken bang.

I started doing this mix in january and it went off track kind of 'not PROD' in a way I can't be arsed to try and explain.
this is another go at it with a few of the same tracks. the other stuff will make an all together different mix.
I started another blog for this type stuff but haven't had time to do anything on it but post a few murky photos.
when PROD winds down it'll (allegedly) come into it's own. We'll see.
so there'll be Randy & Earl stuff. And weirder stuff from me to come.

y'all ain't safe yet


----------



## Gym Beam (Mar 16, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-old-school-chicago
> 
> Mark Imperial - J' adore Dansen
> Adonis - Reck the Joint
> ...



This is lank downloadable - thanks zee! tracks in there I have not heard in years. sweet!


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 16, 2011)

Cheers Gym - it was great fun to do - been a while since I played most of them too.


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 17, 2011)

ska invita said:


> *Give the Drum Programmer Some*
> 
> The Angels Fell [Vangelis Extension]- Dillinja
> Water Margin - Photek
> ...


 
I've been training with my sabre to this one, especially the 1st few minutes, the Vangelis / Bladerunner bit at the beginning is wonderful as I can do qi gong to the into and then proper weapons training after the breakdown after a while it gets bit too percussion based to train to so I keep on rewinding it.  

If you are planning to do a mix with some liquid beats and heavy drops in the style of the 1st few minutes of that mix it would make me very happy


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2011)

Louloubelle said:


> If you are planning to do a mix with some liquid beats and heavy drops in the style of the 1st few minutes of that mix it would make me very happy


 I shall give this some thought LouLou - in fact was making a mental list of DnB tracks with epic intros and naughty drops - it will take me a little time, but id love to do a swordplay mix for you along those lines. I'll let you know when its done! As it goes, going raving got me into tai chi for a while (unfortunately being v slack these days) 

love the thought of you slicing up the air to this


----------



## Louloubelle (Mar 17, 2011)

ska invita said:


> I shall give this some thought LouLou - in fact was making a mental list of DnB tracks with epic intros and naughty drops - it will take me a little time, but id love to do a swordplay mix for you along those lines. I'll let you know when its done!


 
Yay!
Epic intros and naughty drops is exactly what I like. 
I would be sooo happy if your sorted this out 
*is all excited* 

Nothing quite like decapitating imaginary enemies to a filthy bassline


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2011)

This will definitely be on it:



just watch the flower pots when you start waving that sword around!

its going to take a  couple of months though...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2011)

Spring is officially here (well, tomorrow) - another winter done. Was going to wait till spring was in full swing, but im done waiting - who knows, maybe this mix might even speed things up. Give this one a download, get the windows open and play on a sunny day - springtime sunshine soulful music:






*Spring Sun Soul*

Little Sunflower - Dorothy Ashby
Concrete Jungle - Silkie
Dolly Unit - The Orb
Mode 2 - Future Beat Alliance
Earth - Meshell Ndegeocello
Eclipse - Talisman
Closer - Goapele
Last Time - Domu feat. Nicola Kramer
Skylark - Aretha Franklin
Aye Yafama - Ramata Diakite

grab 






_______________________________________________________
EDIT: Another serious mix Steph - top class


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 18, 2011)

Been a while since my last mix, so here's a late 93/early 94 hardcore/jungle/d'n'b selection for y'all...






DJ Gwange - Vinyl Paradise 
FBD Project - The Core (Johnny Jungle Remix)
Chaos & Julia Set - Fear The Future
Hyper-On Experience - Disturbance (Tango Remix)
DJ Crystl - Warp Drive
Trinity - Chapter 20 
Top Star & Master Flexxer - Ladies 
International Rude Boyz - Drum Programme (Remix)
Studio Pressure - Jump Mk II
Roni Size & DJ Die - Music Box  
Family Of Intelligence - Learning From My Brother 
Q Project - Champion Sound (Alliance Remix) 
Mayhem - Inesse (Ray Keith Remix) 
Doc Scott - Rage
Invisible Man - The Bell Tune

Download (140MB)


----------



## Cloud (Mar 19, 2011)

How March should have been done with some extra toppings and even a track list although it's not in order, too tired to sort it out atm. The new monitor speakers are really helping. Hope you enjoy 


http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2011-03-18T20_22_17-07_00

Tam Cooper WIll Saul - Hi Lo
The Timewriter - Stitch
Martin Eyerer ans sasse -Save My Life
Christian Burkhardt - the Lick
Noir and Chris Minus - Sleep no More
Gowentone - Burning Flowers
Orange Muse feat Ania - Psychedelic Behaviour
Aril Brikha - Read only Memory
Sasse - La Deep
Aijo - (alix Alvarez Main Vox)
Dennis Ferrer - Transitions
Gowentone - Love and Respect
Martin Dawson - Double Six
Martin Dear - Free To Ask
Frank Roger - Lets Go Down
Gownetone - Point Blank


----------



## placid (Mar 19, 2011)

Deep Electronic Music

Couple of hours of tunes in close proximity to my decks..

Some old US house, DUb Techno and a few other bits

http://www.acid-house.net/Deep_Electronic_Music.mp3

approx 280mb

p


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2011)

stephj said:


> Been a while since my last mix, so here's a late 93/early 94 hardcore/jungle/d'n'b selection for y'all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nice one.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Mar 20, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Spring is officially here (well, tomorrow) - another winter done. Was going to wait till spring was in full swing, but im done waiting - who knows, maybe this mix might even speed things up. Give this one a download, get the windows open and play on a sunny day - springtime sunshine soulful music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one ska, going to get my Spring mix recorded and up in the next day or two.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 25, 2011)

Brother Earl's Gumbo





bunch of New Orleans tunes - some older stuff and then heavy on the brass bands
actually done before the recent outbreak of good weather - but it suits it

get it here

get up - the hot 8 brass band
complicated life - preservation hall jazz band
quit my job - bobby marchan
hambone - little booker
sissy walk - sonny jones
all night long pt 2 - robert parker
jump into your love - Ernie K-Doe
Yeah You're Right, You Know You're Right - the gaturs 
street parade pt 1 - Earl King
my feet can't fail me now - Dirty Dozen Brass Band
I want my money back - Treme Brass Band
sweet emma - James Andrews
I ate up the apple tree - Kermit Ruffins
back to broke - All That
doing bad - Rebirth Brass Band
In the 6th - Trombone Shorty


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot this one - _almost_ certainly the last PROD mix.
not as righteously angry as the title(from the Alabama 3 tune) might suggest
but pretty varied all in all






broadcast - before we begin
mogwai - mexican grand prix
sleigh bells - run the heart
lykke li - sadness is a blessing
salem - redlights
los campesinos - you! me! dancing!
the go! team - bust out brigade
diplomats of solid sound - boogaloo
booker T - hey ya!
alabama 3 - ska'd for life
oOoOO - PCKRFCRMX
peverelist - better ways of living
dirtbombs - good life
flying lotus - pieface
moon wiring club - the queen speaks
lcd soundsystem - throw
mountains - melodica
*
beneath the pavement*


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Mar 26, 2011)

I did a Spring mix 

http://snd.sc/fzCfeO






Spring Is Here (A Seasonal Mix)

Walter Carlos - Spring (CBS 1972)
CTI - Well Spring Of Life (Gathering The First Waters Of Spring) (Doublevision 1984)
Delia Gonzalez & Gavin Russom - Black Spring (DFA 2005)
Namlook - Spring (Part 3 - A Cold Night) (Fax +49-69/450464 1994)
Julee Cruise - Falling (Warner Bros. 1990)
Max Richter - Sunlight (130701/Fat Cat 2006)
Schneider TM + KPT.michi.gan - The Light 3000 (City Slang 2000)
Primal Scream - Higher Than The Sun (American Spring Mix) (Creation Records 1991)
The Beatles - - Here Comes The Sun (Apple Records 1969)
Caribou - Sun (City Slang 2010)
New Order - Everythings Gone Green (Factory Benelux 1981)
Shortstuff & Mickey Pearce - Tripped Up (Ramp Recordings 2010)
Rockers Revenge Featuring Donnie Calvin - Acappella Sunshine (London Records 1982)
Namlook - Spring (Part 2 - Dawn Of Spring) (Fax +49-69/450464 1994)
Nina Simone - Spring Is Here (Colpix Records 1966)
Saint Etienne - Spring (Heavenly 1991)
Billie Holiday - April In Paris (Verve Records 1959)
Nina Simone - Here Comes The Sun (François K Remix) (Legacy 2006)
The Beloved - The Sun Rising (Mark's Deep House Mix) (EastWest 1997)
Jerome Sydenham And Kerri Chandler - Rising The Sun (Ibadan 2001)
Jill Scott - Spring Summer Feeling (Ron Trent Remix) (White Label 2010)
Osunlade - April (Strictly Rhythm 2007)
Drexciya - Birth Of New Life (Tresor 2001)

Direct Download


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 27, 2011)

Something a bit different from me.... enjoyed doing this one tons and tons.
These tunes are from my personal hay - day - everyone still sends a shiver down my spine. So many memories.

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-acid-test


Ramirez - Hablando 
System 7 - Expansion 
RSW - The Phantom 
Carl Craig - Tres Demented 
Holy Ghost - Mad Monks on Zinc 
Polygon Window - Quoth 
Holy Ghost - Mad Monks on Zinc - the remix 
Sheep on Drugs - Acid Test 
Uziq - Swan Vesta 
Meat Beat Manifesto - Mindstream 
Sulphuric - The Acid Chamber 
Reload - Death of A Disco Dancer


----------



## Addy (Mar 27, 2011)

Yesterdays radio show on Nu-Rave.com

First hour Funky House
Second hour Nu-Rave





Link

Tracklist
18:04 : Josh The Funky 1 - So You - Benny Royal Remix
18:08 : Les Schmitz & Alex Del Amo - I Am Ready - Original Mix
18:11 : Peter Brown - Let Me Go (feat. Ann Bailey) - Eddie Amador Remix
18:19 : Basti M & Brockman - Sweet Sexy Housemusic - Ben Delay & Till West Remix
18:23 : DJ Madskillz, Morning Glory Seeds - Birdman (Original Mix)
18:28 : Alessio Meschieri & Rainer Weichhold - Couscous (DJ Madskillz Remix)
18:32 : Powers that Be Vs. Roland Clark - Planet Rock (Original Mix)
18:38 : Shawn Christopher - Don't Lose the Magic (Baggi Begovic & Soul Conspiracy Remix)
18:43 : Atfc - Bad Habit (Feat. Lisa Millett - Atfc's Classic Re-Mixed)
18:51 : Julien Jabre - Vicious Circle (John Dahlback Club Mix)
18:57 : Yeke Yeke - Hardfloor mix
19:00 : Urban Impulz - Piano Mashup 001 (Base Club Rave Mix)
19:04 : Eddie Voyager - Crucify Me 
19:09 : Lt Wharf - Far Out (Breaks Re-Rub)
19:12 : Sike - Future Shock
19:17 : Simon Harris - Nasty Habits
19:21 : Bones & Sike Feat. Opium - The Music Within
19:25 : Wonter - Anathema
19:29 : Sike - Ravestory
19:34 : RUFFNECK003 - B-Nervous.and.Anxious-Ranking.Dub
19:37 : RUFFNECK003 - A-Eddie.Voyager-Little.Bit.o.Something.(Mark.T.Remix)
19:41 : Austin - Can U Feel It
19:45 : Lucas -  Scared Of The Dark
19:48 : Simon Harris - Loved Up
19:51 : Close Your Eyes - Kamikaze Remix
19:54 : Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Nefti Rave Breaks Remix)
19:56 : Manix - Special Request (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)
19:58 : BRIGHT LIGHTS - REAL GOOD - TECHTRANCE3
19:59 : Landlord - Payment Overdue Strange Rollers 91Mix


----------



## kavenism (Mar 29, 2011)

*David Lynch Mix*

Finally got this one up on Soundcloud. Perhaps not for the dancers! Mostly taken from his last three films plus Eraserhead and Twin Peaks. I'm planning another mix focussing on his other films and music projects.





http://soundcloud.com/xaventaner/lynch-mix

- Start: Eraserheard - Levers / Inland Empire - Gramophone Drone
- Theme from Twin Peaks (Fire Walk With Me)
- Haunting & Heartbreaking (Lost Highway)
- I Know (Lynch single release 2011)
- Dub Driving (Lost Highway)
- Rabbits Theme (Inland Empire)
- The Pink Room (Twin Peaks: Fire Walk With Me)
- Stompin the Bug (Eraserhead)
- Lynch and M. Zebrawski - Landscape with a Factory (From Polish Night Music)
- Ghost  of Love (Inland Empire)
- I've Told Every Little Star (Mulholland Drive)
- Fred's World (- Lost Highway)
- The Bookhouse Boys (Twin Peaks: Series Two)
- Videodrones, Questions (Lost Highway)
- Llorando / Love Theme (Mulholland Drive)
- Silencio (Mulholland Drive)
- Julee Cruise - Into The Night (Twin Peaks)
- Love Letters, Bad Deams 
(Material from Lost Highway, Mulholland Drive, Eraserhead and Blue Velvet)
- Polish Poem / In Heaven Everything is Fine (Inland Empire and Eraserhead)

Additional dialogue and effects from The Elephant Man, Blue Velvet and Wild at Heart
All material by David Lynch and Angelo Badalamenti unless otherwise stated.
Mixed and arranged by Xaven Taner January 2011


----------



## kavenism (Mar 29, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> Oh yeah, forgot this one - _almost_ certainly the last PROD mix.
> not as righteously angry as the title(from the Alabama 3 tune) might suggest
> but pretty varied all in all
> 
> ...


 
Brilliant stuff!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 29, 2011)

kavenism said:


> Finally got this one up on Soundcloud. Perhaps not for the dancers! Mostly taken from his last three films plus Eraserhead and Twin Peaks. I'm planning another mix focussing on his other films and music projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Things that make you go OOOO  Altho shame you couldn't squeeze The Black Dog Runs At Night from 'Fire Walk With Me'

Out of interest, what 'ware do you use for ripping dialogue


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2011)

placid said:


> Deep Electronic Music
> Couple of hours of tunes in close proximity to my decks..
> Some old US house, DUb Techno and a few other bits
> http://www.acid-house.net/Deep_Electronic_Music.mp3
> ...



I'am slipping missed this one THANKS


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Addy said:


> Yesterdays radio show on Nu-Rave.com
> 
> First hour Funky House
> Second hour Nu-Rave
> ...



_Replay I have some of that _


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 31, 2011)

kavenism said:


> Brilliant stuff!


 
cheers - looking forward to the Lynch thing as I've been pondering something similar using dialogue from twin peaks, but not neccessarily with his and Badalamenti's music all the way through it.

have you heard his recent single Good Day Today?

liked it myself

kyser - I can't speak for kavenism but there's loads of sites online that'll rip the sound from youtube clips
for you. I use make it mp3 
The quality depends on the clip but you can get good stuff out of it - especially if you are prepared to edit and tweak it afterwards


----------



## kavenism (Mar 31, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> cheers - looking forward to the Lynch thing as I've been pondering something similar using dialogue from twin peaks, but not neccessarily with his and Badalamenti's music all the way through it.
> 
> have you heard his recent single Good Day Today?
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought the single was OK but I prefer his more trippy Americana stuff, hence I stuck the B-side from the Good Day Today single on my mix. The two tracks he did with Sparklehorse are in a similar vein.

As for ripping dialogue from DVDs and Youtube vids, basically I have a laptop with an EMU sound card that lets me direct the internal output from the Laptop’s DVD player straight into a Cubase channel, which allows me to record as much as I like and edit it afterwards. I do the same thing with Youtube videos. Occasionally if I want to improvise I’ll hook up my netbook through the laptop's phono In and treat it like a sampler. The Lynch mix is all sequenced in Cubase with some pre and post production done on the dialogue, and to get rid of all the artefacts off the Stompin the Bug track.

I’ll be including The Black Dog Runs at Night on the 2nd mix.


----------



## placid (Apr 2, 2011)

comprising of my recent acquisitions..  few ropey mixes as its the first time i've played some of these…

mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_oblong.mp3

Tracks

Mr. Cloudy - Love Sprockets - Millions of moments
San Soda -*Do It Like This - crow castle cuts
Steven Tang - ROcket Deep - Aesthetic Audio
Arne Weinberg - Integrity Constraint Part 2 - adepth audio
Theo Parrish - Feel Free To Be Who You Need To Be - Sound Signature
Patrice Scott - 2000 Black - Sistrum
?
Versalife - Nightlife Activities - Clone
David Morley - Hollow - DS93
Dc  i think is the artist..  cant remember the name of track
Steven Tang - Aerial - Aesthetic Audio
P Lauss - SParkling Eyes - Pronounce
Rick Wilhite - Cosmic Soup - Still Music
Marcello Napoletano - Linguetta Acida - Mathematics
Prostitune - Just Fix it - Just Another Beat
Patrice Scott - Analog Dreams - Sistrum
Codine - Circadian Rhythms - Blank
Tin Man - Love Sick - Salon Records
Elektroherde - Original Badass - Big Bait
Lerosa - Facade EP - Uzuri
Quantec - Easing of Tension - Millions of Moments

one hit  approx 270mb @320 kbps


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 3, 2011)

Placid_oblong.mp3  
About to play thanks


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 7, 2011)

some newer tunes to start out with, some oddness and then some noise

and so on

Summertime - Peaking Lights
Wade In - Joy O
Allele - Boxcutter
Ye Ye - Caribou/Four Tet
Street Halo - Burial
Mirror - Thom Yorke/Burial/Four Tet
If Anywhere was here, he Would Know where We are - Raime
Midnight Mutant - Miko Vanio
The Big Sleep - Inch Time
Mureung - Wil Bolton
Rattling Cage - Forest Swords
Hashashin chant - Demdike Stare
I Take You As My Wife Again (Gibby Haynes Remix) - Psychic Ills
Ex Nihlo Nihil Fit - Chasing Voices
Venus Knock - Dro Carey
Untitled - Ancient Methods
R.F.I.D. - Cloaks
Nails - Vex'd
Untitled - sandwell District

*get it here*

sorry, that pic is quite big isn't it?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 7, 2011)

Huuuuge pic, but huuuuuge looking tracklist too! On the dl, thanks ouchmonkey


----------



## kavenism (Apr 9, 2011)

ouchmonkey;11663733
some newer tunes to start out with said:
			
		

> get it here[/B]
> 
> sorry, that pic is quite big isn't it?


 
Great selection. I think perhaps we frequent the same online distro. Can't wait for the new Burial album later this year.


----------



## ringo (Apr 10, 2011)

Wednesday's Cry Tough show with Mr Soundtapes.com

Here

Oh What A Day - Dennis Brown (DEB 12")
Money Money - Horace Andy (Wackies 12")
Bad Weed - Junior Mervin (Upsetter 12")
Keep On Moving - Bob Marley And The Wailers (Upsetter 12")
Higher Field Marshall - Wailers (PK 10")
Dub Charge- Azwad (Island 12")
Don't Mash Up Creation- Sharon Black (Live Love 12")
Wheel O'Matilda - Sowell Radics (Archive 7")
Jah No Partial- Cultural roots (Revolutionary Sounds 7")
Ghetto People- Cultural roots (Revolutionary Sounds 7")
Slice Of The Cake- Sugar Minott (Revolutionary Sounds 7")
Them Ha Fe Get A Beatin- Barry Brown (Flabba 12")
Ba Da Boo Da Bey- The Itals (Success 7")
Stepping Up To Zion- Boom & The Volsong (Goldage 7")
Version [of Babylon- The Imortals] (Don 1 7")
Hunting Man - Barrington Levy (Burning Sounds 12")
Police Officer - Smiley Culture (Fashion 12")
Mama Used To Say - Shinehead (Hawkeye 12")
Walk And Skank - Jah Screechy (Blacker Dread 12")
Angel Of The Morning- Joya Landis (Trojan 7")
Someone To Love- The Versatiles (Crab 7")
Suffer Me Not- The Spanishtonians (Pyramid 7")
Enjoy Yourself- Prince Buster (Prince Buster 7")


----------



## retribution (Apr 12, 2011)

Great tracklist Ouchmonkey, will give that a listen!

Here's a new one from myself. Whilst I was at uni I was involved in the DJ society there. They now do a mix series and asked me to contribute  house/garage/dubstep vibes.






Streamable version here, or downloadable version (192kbps/82mb/60mins) here.

*Tracklist*

Burial - Stolen Dog [Hyperdub]
Kowton - Drunk on a Sunday [Idle Hands]
Levon Vincent - Late Night Jam [Ostgut Ton]
Julio Bashmore - Battle For Middle You (Maurice Donovan dub) [PMR]
Midland - Bring You (Youandewan Warehouse dub)[More Music]
Elgato - Blue [Hessle Audio]
Joy O - Wade In [Hotflush]
Outboxx - Blueberry Lemon [forthcoming Well Rounded Housing Project]
Aphrodisiax - My Getaway [Jus'House]
XXXY - Know You [Infrasonics]
Breach - Fatherless [Ramp]
Steve Gurley - Hotboys [DPR]
Slugo - Doom Doom Doom [BBE]
Hardrive - Deep Inside (Pearson Sound edit) [Night Slugs]
Pariah - The Slump [R & S]
Burial - South London Boroughs [Hyperdub]
Pangaea - Coiled [Hessle Audio]
F - Night Dive [Transistor]
Brackles and Shortstuff - Broken Harp [Pollen]
SP:MC & LX One - Down [Tempa]
Loefah - Rufage [DMZ]
DJ Rum - St Martins [On The Edge]


----------



## Numbers (Apr 12, 2011)

ringo said:


> Wednesday's Cry Tough show with Mr Soundtapes.com
> 
> Here
> 
> ...


One of my fav's of EVER from you ringo, absolutely love it.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent stuff ringo and retribution


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 14, 2011)

I finally figured out how to do this (kind of)*. The Obama toking cover suggests 70s funk or something but it's really not. 

You can get it by clicking here.


Frankie's Gun! - The Felice Brothers
The Weight - Aretha Franklin/Duane Allman
The Rescue Blues - Ryan Adams
Port Authority Band - Slim Cessna's Auto Club
Living in Sin - The Broken Family Band
I Was Born in a Thunderstorm - The Piney Gir Country Roadshow
A Kiss Before I Go - Ryan Adams & The Cardinals
I Don't Care If There's Cursin - Phosphorescent 
We're Gonna Be Friends - The White Stripes
If You Ever Get Famous - The Duke and The King
Held - Bill Callahan
Whiskey In My Whiskey - The Felice Brothers
There Ain't No Grave Gonna Hold My Body Down - Charlie Parr and the Black Twig Pickers

This is all Randy & Earl's fault.

*When I say 'I' figured it out, it was actually Crispy who, with remarkable patience, actually did the figuring part.


----------



## placid (Apr 15, 2011)

A step back in time..when sounds were basic, and tempos were all over the place and records were sold in tens of thousand, yet more emotion and love than 95% of todays garbage.

listen here  http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Beginnings.mp3

Duane Thamm - Jump Trax - Let's Dance
Cultrual Vibe - Ma Foom Bey - Easy Street
Master Plan - Pushing too hard - AEMMP
Knight Action - R_TRax - Let's Dance
Quest - No More mind Games - Sound Pak
Turntable Terror Trax - Unexpected Lover - Bassment
Chip e - Time to jack - House
Jesse Saunders - say thanx - white
Fingers Inc - Donnie - dj International
Razz - Raz-Mattazz - Sunset
Steve Hurley - Jack your Body - DJ International
Melodious Myles - Odyssee Love - VH
Master C&J  - When you Hold Me - Trax
Kym Mazelle - Taste my Love - Police
Joe Louis - My own - Target
Mr Fingers - Mystery of Love - Alleviated
Virgo - Free Yourself - Trax
Denise Motto - IMNXTC - Play House
Adonis - No Way Back
Jasons Watching - House Nation
Farley - House Nation - Dance Mania
Mr Fingers - Beyond The Clouds

approx 270mb @320kbps - done in one hit on 2x1210's


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> I finally figured out how to do this (kind of)*.


 
havent listened to this, but im sure its great and just want to say please do more. 
i wish more people would have a go at putting mixes together - everyones got their favourite mp3s knocking around so why not stick them in a mix for us.

Also placid, are you in london these days? I see larry heard and robert owen are playing at plan b over one of the long weekends coming up...


----------



## ringo (Apr 16, 2011)

Cheers Numbers & steph, we had a good night.


----------



## killer b (Apr 16, 2011)

that aretha version of 'the weight' is one of the greatest covers ever sweet FA. good call.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 18, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> This is all Randy & Earl's fault.



Hey! 


no, we'll take that - good work


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice session with Mr Swing Easy and Mr Soundtapes. Digital dub then a mix up of roots and rock steady. 

Tune and tune

Don't have a complete track listing, but it was mainly this:

We Come Rough - Rootsman (Third Eye 12)
Rasta unite - Chronicle (Dubwise 12)
Stepping Time - Centry (Lovedub 10)
Epic Dub - Bush Chemists (Conscious Sounds 10)
Sounds From De Ground - Bush Chemists (Conscious Sounds 10)
School Children- Black Brothers (Studio 1 7")
Soul Captives- The Wailers (Beverley's 7")
Babylon- The Immortals (Don 1 7")
Sleepers- Winston Jarrett & The Righteous Flames (Carib Gems 7")
Every Man Say- Al Campbell (Terminal 7")
Maybe One Day- Prince Alla (Soul Of Anbessa 7")
3 Meal A Day- Dennis Brown (Emmanuel 7")
Cool Out Son- Horace Andy (Dub Plate 10")
Why Oh Why- Horace Andy (Channel 1 10")
Dub Fashion - Scientist (Greensleeves 12)
Lightning And Thunder - Bim Sherman (Attack 12)
...
Rocks & Mountains- Majesterians (Channel 1 10")
Higher Region- McWonder (Channel 1 10")
Tonight I Am staying Here- Ronnie Davis (Neville Sounds 7")
...
Zulu Man - Alton Ellis (Jah Warrior 10)
Fally Ranking - Johnny Osbourne (Greensleeves 12)
...


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 21, 2011)

> Placid_Beginnings.mp3



Two in one month 
Hell Placid


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 21, 2011)

So I was thinking about doing another mix and wondering what to put in it. Then it came to me; you never really see Trojan ska/rocksteady compilations anywhere. A simple google of 'Trojan ska compilation' only gives about half a million matches. 

So I went and did one*






You can get it here.


Soul Sister – Gaylads
You’re Wondering Now – Andy & Joey
Baby I Love You – Carl Dawkins
Qua Kue Shut - Creations
Slave – Derrick Harriott
Night Food Reggae – Des All Stars (AKA The Rudies)
Skinhead A Message To You – Desmond Riley
Jezebel – Lloyd Glen
Clap Clap – Max Romeo & The Hippy Boys
Skinheads A Bash Them – Claudette & The Corporation
Love of the Common People – Nicky Thomas
Kingston Town – Lord Creator
Montego Bay – Freddie Notes & The Rudies
We’ll Meet – Millie Small & Ray Panton
Pickney Girl – Desmond Dekker
Got to Get Away – Delroy Wilson
Push Wood – Jackie Opel
Feel the Riddim – Clancy Eccles
Boom Shacka Lacka – Hopeton Lewis
Keep My Love From Fading – Ken Boothe



*Except it's not all Trojan. Or ska. Or rocksteady.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

cheers again Ringo, raced home to dl that and got it on with me beer, smoke and sun


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2011)

and that looks sweet as Sweet FA


----------



## al (Apr 21, 2011)

I've done a bit of a summery garden party selection, basically the sort of tunes I'd like to hear while getting drunk in the sun with a load of friends. It's quite long and a bit all over the shop but there's a bit of everything for everyone, download and stream here... http://soundcloud.com/beardslap/summergardenmix






Doobie Brothers        -Long Train Running (Cosmo Baker Butt Naked Edit)
Bill Withers               -Harlem (Eamon Harkin Edit)
Caetano Veloso-Alfomega
The XX		-	VCR (Four Tet Remix)
Stardust		-	Music Sounds Better With You (Mux Mool Remix)
Sunshine Anderson-	Heard It All Before
Slave			-Just A Touch Of Love
Matthew Wilder		-Break My Stride (Doc Adams Moombahton Edit)
JJ Flores			-Dancin' Is What I Do (Amac Edit)
Fleetwood Mac		-Everywhere (Psychemajik Edit)
Gucci Mane		-Party Animal (Hudson Mohawke Remix)
Aaliyah			-Rock The Boat (DJ Still Life Reggaeton in Helsinki Remix)
Dawn Penn		-No, No, No (Murge Edit)
Rebirth Brass Band	-Feel Like Funkin' It Up
Tom Waits			-Step Right Up
Empresarios		-Cumbia
El Guincho			-FM Tan Sexy
Bob Marley & The Wailers	-Duppy Conqueror (Fort Knox Five Mix)
Escort			-Cocaine Blues
Classixx			-Fortunate Star
Duran Duran	-	Wild Boys (Mustang Re-Dit)
Wilson Pickett	-	Get Me Back On Time (Danny Massure Edit)
N.O.A.H.		-	Balkan Hot Step
Busy Signal	-	Picante (Ion Roma Soca Remix)
Playboy Tre	-	All That My Life's About
Das Racist		-	You Oughta Know
MF Doom		-	Rapp Snitch Knishes
The Black Keys	-	Howlin' For You
Violent Femmes	-	Blister In The Sun
They Might Be Giants-	Birdhouse In Your Soul


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 22, 2011)

>


Playing this now. Thanks


----------



## Megaton (Apr 25, 2011)

A recording of my drum and bass radio show from last week. If you'd like a tracklist please send me a PM....

http://dnbshare.com/download/megatonmixdirtlabaudio20Apr11.mp3.html


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2011)

Liquid DnB - Free Soundcloud tracks mixed by me

67 minutes @ 256kbps mp3 - 123mb

DJ Garffi3-Feeding time.mp3
phantasum FREE DOWNLOAD.mp3
Seba - Painted sky (DJ Garffi3 Remix)
hanns zimmer time (DrVimto Remix).mp3
DeXleXiC BEATS - world of dnb
Ridge - Soleil
Bexxie - A Call To Arms
dj_garffi3 - Still Breathing
Tank - We come
dj_garffi3 - Longest Day
seba - lgp
Sphere.mp3
Project3 - New
Celestial Jungle.mp3
MIDLAND3R - Release The Vibe (Unsigned)
Jungle infrst !!.mp3


----------



## ska invita (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking forward to checking that Addy. Ive been wondering recently about going on a scouring mission on Soundcloud - Ive never really had a surf around there. What % of stuff is good would you say?


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2011)

Theres some crap out there, but 50-60% of the stuff I find is playable. If a tune has a lot of comments its certainly worth a listen.
When you find a good artist, just follow them and wait for the freebies to be uploaded ;-)
Also look at the artist's followers as that can lead you to circles of producers.

http://soundcloud.com/spydz/back-in...-ft-sophie-lou-cs-spydz-sox-life-and-memories


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 27, 2011)

Ringo, Sweet FA, al (that's me who added over on soundcloud btw ) and Addy - all top stuff, cheers guys


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 27, 2011)

Just uploaded to Soundcloud this mix I did back in 2007 of reggae-dancehall-funk-soul-dubstep-jungle - bit shonky in places but still good fun I reckons 

The Reverend M - Mash Up Da Place Mix
Frankie Paul - Pass the Tushungpeng
Nardo Ranks - Skin Out
The Paragons Ft. Vegas, Rayvon, U Roy & Channel Live - Wear You to the Ball
Harry J Allstars - Liquidator (Hex Hop Mix)
Barrington Levy - Under Mi Sensi (Bombs Mix)
Pigmeat Markham - Here Comes The Judge
The Boogoos - Bubbles (Pt. 1)
The Apples - Attention!
Easylifenatural Ft. Erik Sumo - Grasshopper (Nostalgia 77 Remix)
Lefties Soul Connection - Organ Donor (DJ Shadow cover)
Aretha Franklin - The House That Jack Built (A Cracker Edit)
Ad Libs - The Boy From New York City
Gloria Jones - Tainted Love
Noisybunch - Clapping Dude Song
Cutty Ranks, Lady Saw, Reel 2 Reel & Friends - Big Chief Longhair (Grubby Roc Remix)
Mr Benn Ft. Blackout JA - Trubble
Mad Cobra - Mr. Hardcore
Barrington Levy - Under Mi Sensi (Dubstep white label)
Skream Ft. Warrior Queen - Check It
Krinjah - Big Bad & Heavy
Conquering Lion - Code Red (94 Remix)

Here: http://soundcloud.com/the-reverend-m/the-reverend-m-mash-up-da


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 27, 2011)

Looking good Rev M


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2011)

straight on that, cheers


----------



## ska invita (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice 1 Rev 

Heres a new one from me - a strictly seven inch selection of Jamaican music from across the decades - sounding particularly good in the full heat of the sun. For a previous snap crackle and pop session check out Sunday in JA.





Strictly Sevens Selection

Get on the Right Track - Phyllis Dillion
Junior's Jive - The Skatalites
Lenox Mood - Lenox Brown
Selassie - Reggae Boys
Soul Serenade - Byron Lee & The Dragonairs
Feel Like Version - Sound Dimension
Rocking Time - Burning Spear
Far East - Barry Brown
Easy Take it Easy - Dennis Brown
Chase The Version - Upsetters
More Herbs - I Wayne
So Much Trouble in the World - Bob Marley & The Wailers
Each One Teach One - Rasheda
Wise Up - Sugar Minott & Mutabaruka
Good Friends - Sizzla
Trust & Love - Sizzla
Complaint - Garnet Silk
Circumstances - Buju Banton
By His Deeds - VC

7 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 27, 2011)

On that quick fast, ska


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2011)

Love that Garnett Silk tune ska, listening now.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 28, 2011)

ringo said:


> Love that Garnett Silk tune ska, listening now.


 
aye aye, me too -first heard it on a Manasseh show as it goes -  but do you remember we talked on here about that other version of it? Still wish I could find out what that one is - a bit heavier and dubbier on the production. I saw you brought it up on blood and fire - might need to give that thread a bump as someone must know what it is! its been about 15 years of drooling now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, i love the long waits - instant spotify satisfaction cant come close to a possible lifetime of hunting for a tune :grandad-mode: - its been a 20-odd year wait for that DEnnis Brown Take it Easy tune too... ahhh, satisfaction!

anyhow, hope you like the mix


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot about that. That's a great Dennis tune too, it's also on an LP called Satisfaction Feeling.


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 28, 2011)

Ta for the kind comments UDJM people 

Love the recent mixes - al's summer garden mix provided the soundtrack to a particularly pissed bbq last weekend, ska's will do the same the weekend no doubt


----------



## Numbers (Apr 30, 2011)

Great stuff everyone, Sweet FA, have had yours on repeat, love it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 30, 2011)

A 91 Mashup!

Tracklist


18:00 : Strictly Underground 09 d - Sonic Experience - Nightmare [Euro Screamer]
18:03 : Human Resource - Dominator
18:07 : Human Resource - House Feelings
18:09 : Energize - Report To The Dancefloor [Lo-teck Dub]
18:11 : Shut Up And Dance - A Change Soon Come
18:14 : Altern 8 - Move My Body
18:18 : Second Phase - Mind To Mind
18:22 : Strictly Underground 09 c - Sonic Experience - The Phuture Is Now [Pressure Mix]
18:25 : LFO - MIND BODY SOUL (24'' MELT THE SPEAKER MIX)
18:28 : Altern 8 - Return To Techno City
18:31 : Altern 8 - Infiltrate 202 [Edit
18:34 : 4 Hero - No Sleep Raver (The M And I Mix)
18:36 : 4 Hero - Make Yah See Spiders On The Wa
18:39 : Strictly Underground 07 a - The Noise Engineer - Lets Go [Fuck Off Mix]
18:41 : Strictly Underground 05 a - Soundclash - The Burial [Hyped Up DJ Mix]
18:45 : Second Phase - Mentasm [Original Mix]
18:48 : SL2                            - DJ's Take Control (Edit)      
18:51 : M&M - I want to make you happy
18:54 : RHYTHM_SECTION___FEEL_THE_R.MP3
18:56 : DJ Doc Scott - Surgery (Midday Mix)
18:59 : (A.) - BLAPPS POSSE - The Blapps Posse - Don't Hold Back '91 (Vocal Mix)
19:03 : Manix - Feel Real Good (CM Toni House Mix)
19:05 : Rhythm Section - Nu Generation (Outta My Face)
19:09 : Q Bass - Dancin People
19:11 : Phuture Assassins - Shot like dis
19:14 : The House Crew - Keep The Fire Burning (Y Dont 
19:18 : Frequency - Kiss The Sky
19:21 : 80 AUM - Mindcontroller
19:24 : 2 Bad Mice - Hold it Down
19:27 : SL2  - The Noise                     
19:29 : SL2  - Way In My Brain               
19:32 : 2 Bad Mice - Bombscare
19:35 : Frequency - Sky is the Limit
19:38 : Austin - I get high
19:42 : 4 hero - Cooking up ya' brain
19:45 : The Hedgehog Affair - Oh Wow What A Rush
19:48 : Nick OD - Let Your Mind Be Free
19:49 : Manix - Oblivion (head in the clouds)
19:51 : Q-Bass - Hardcore will never die
19:53 : Manix - Never been to Belgium
19:56 : Awesome 3 - Don't Go (Second Movement)

Download


----------



## stethoscope (May 2, 2011)

Something a little different from me - put this together on Friday whilst desperately trying to avoid the Royal wedding 


A soundtrack inspired by 90s festivals and protest. Journeys through ambient, dub, techno, psy-trance with a touch of crustiness for good measure 







Tylervision - The Last Human (Silent Records) 
Galliano - Twyford Down (Talkin' Loud) 
The Levellers - This Garden Banco De Gaia Remix (China) 
Sun Electric - O'Locco (R&S) 
Orbital - Sad But New (Internal) 
Back To The Planet - Starved By Ignorance (Parallel Records) 
Eat Static - Forgotten Rites (Planet Dog) 
Astral Projection - Flying Into A Star (Transient) 
Transglobal Underground - Earth Tribe (Nation Records) 
Zion Train - For The Revolution (China) 
Dreadzone - One Way (Totem) 
Afro Celt Sound System - Lovers Of Light (Real World) 
Spiral Tribe - Forward The Revolution (Butterfly Records)

Download (140MB)


----------



## zeedoodles (May 2, 2011)

stephj said:


> Something a little different from me - put this together on Friday whilst desperately trying to avoid the Royal wedding
> 
> 
> A soundtrack inspired by 90s festivals and protest. Journeys through ambient, dub, techno, psy-trance with a touch of crustiness for good measure
> ...


 
Straight to DL that looks lovely - that Sun Electric tune is a fav of mine, had it since new and remember the day i bought it, it blew me away.


----------



## zeedoodles (May 2, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-drift-within

Ralph Falcon - Outta Limits 
Kenny Larkin - Nocturnal 
B16 - Beautiful Life (Telex) 
Red Planet - Pow Wow 
M4 
Romanthony - The Wanderer 
Random Noise Generation - Rock my Soul (Octave one) 
Ron Trent - Altered States 
Ralph Falcon - Outta Limits 
Rhythim is Rhythim - Beyond the Dance 
Jo Roberts - Love is Energy

There is one mistake where a record ran away from me - apart from that just about perfect. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## stethoscope (May 2, 2011)

Nice one Addy and zee


----------



## zeedoodles (May 2, 2011)

Hey Steph - just been playing your mix.....love it. Been wanting to hear something different for the last couple of weeks and that has just hit the sweet spot, thanks.


----------



## dlx1 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for this A 91 Mashup! 





 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rise up


----------



## ska invita (May 2, 2011)

11th May 2011 marks the 30th anniversary of Marley's untimely passing, and I'd like to pay my respects with this selection of some favourite moments.






Bob Marley - a tribute to freedom

 Thank You Lord
Hypocrites
Trenchtown Rock
Soul Captive
Pyaka
Its Alright
Wisdom
Rock to the Rock
Hammer
High Tide or Low Tide
Mellow Mood
Kaya + Version
African Herbsman
Live
Misty Morning
Babylon System
So Much Things To Say
Guiltiness
Burnin and Lootin
Midnight Ravers
Slave Driver
Africa Unite

link me up


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> Hey Steph - just been playing your mix.....love it. Been wanting to hear something different for the last couple of weeks and that has just hit the sweet spot, thanks.


 
this really^ nice start of the end to a hazy sunny day
ta


----------



## Numbers (May 4, 2011)

ska invita said:


> 11th May 2011 marks the 30th anniversary of Marley's untimely passing, and I'd like to pay my respects with this selection of some favourite moments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers ska.

I love Bob, some of his tracks are absolutely brilliant.  I have a load of his stuff but it's always nice to have a different playlist.

Reminds me tho' and still makes me laugh, I remember reading on here a cpl of years ago (I think), El Jefe reckoned Marley wasn't in the top 20 list of Reggae artists of all time.


----------



## killer b (May 4, 2011)

what's funny about that?


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2011)

Numbers said:


> Cheers ska.
> 
> I love Bob, some of his tracks are absolutely brilliant.  I have a load of his stuff but it's always nice to have a different playlist.
> 
> Reminds me tho' and still makes me laugh, I remember reading on here a cpl of years ago (I think), El Jefe reckoned Marley wasn't in the top 20 list of Reggae artists of all time.


 
i think its easy to get sidetracked with all the cash-in merchandise and repackaged-Marley a la Legend - a victim of his own success to a certain extent. Fact is there's so much great Marley material, and although some of the later stuff is mixed a bit too euro, theres still countless tracks that do it - thats partly what i was trying to show with the mix. a great singer, wonderful lyricist, and unique and sincere song writer - hard to imagine any other song writer from the reggae cannon coming up with a track like High Tide or Low Tide for example. Some of his material edges on transcending reggae, and that makes the world of music a richer place IMO. Definitely in my top 10.


----------



## ringo (May 5, 2011)

Heh, I remember that discussion. I can't remember where I put him. i don't listen to him very often, but he should be up there.


----------



## ska invita (May 5, 2011)

ringo said:


> Heh, I remember that discussion. I can't remember where I put him. i don't listen to him very often, but he should be up there.


 
likewise - its been nice revisiting. I do love vocal harmony groups, and the Wailers were one of the best. Another tradition sadly missing these days...


----------



## killer b (May 5, 2011)

i probably like marley more than jefe does, but he's not in my top 20 either. it irritates me that even now, some people seem to hold artists in unimpeachable positions of prominence not just in their own tastes, but in their expectations of what others should like too.

so someone doesn't rate a band you like. so what.


----------



## Numbers (May 5, 2011)

Marley IS top 20, 10, 5, whatever, in the all time Reggae list, anyone who disputes that is an idiot.


----------



## killer b (May 5, 2011)

pass me my dunce's cap then.


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2011)

One Love, One Heart, Let's get together and feel all right,  Hear the children crying  

i think hes the kind of artist its hard to put into context any more - its all got very complicated - to the point that the heart of the music can be lost/disguised. Anyhow:



placid said:


> A step back in time..when sounds were basic, and tempos were all over the place and records were sold in tens of thousand, yet more emotion and love than 95% of todays garbage.
> 
> listen here  http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Beginnings.mp3


just listened - *big big mix* - as ever - thanks placid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









House Nation - love that track, never heard that rootsy version - remember seeing it on TOTP! 


*Waiting on that radio show KillerB...please share it : )


----------



## ringo (May 6, 2011)

Strictly Roots

I Love Jah - Don Carlos (Negus Roots 10)
Dub Down Mountains - ? (Channel One 10)
Sweet Home - Willi Williams (Black Victory 12)
Who Can't Hear Must Feel - Maytones (Commanda Music 7)
Jim Jones - Little Roy (Teem 7)
Every Man say - Al Campbell (Terminal 7)
Peace Love And Harmony - Earth Disciples (Kingston Connexion 7)
Stop The Fussing And Fighting - Dennis Brown (Yvonnes 12)
Children Of Jah - Chantells (Phase 1 12)
Strong Drink - Upsetter Dubplate (Disco Cork 7)
Lama Lava - Upsetter Dubplate (Disco Cork 7)
100 Weight Of Collie Weed - Carlton Livingstone (Greensleeves 12)
Id Rather Be In Zion - Anthony Charlton (Zumdel 7)
Babylon - Johnny Clarke (Jah Shaka 12)
Everyday Thing - Hue B (Tuff Scout 7)
Truths And Rights - Ramon Judah (Tuff Scout 7)
Ancient People - Damian Marley (Boom 7)
Viva Marijuana - Mr Williamz And Franz Job (Necessary Mayhem 7)
Heartical - Dub U Meets Bethsabee (Papa U And Mama B 10)
Dub Arena - Tena Stelin And Iration Steppas (Iration Steppas 10)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 6, 2011)

The Reverend M - Indie A Go-Go

A mixture of various guitar based sounds I did back in March 2007. Strictly vinyl, strictly shonky!

Tracklisting: 
Saban et Levy – Ulysse 31 Theme 
Plastic Bertrand – Ca Plane Pour Moi 
Siouxsie and The Banshees – 20th Century Boy (T-Rex cover) 
Grinderman – No Pussy Blues 
PJ Harvey – 50 Ft Queenie 
UNKLE Ft. Josh Homme – Safe in Mind (Chris Goss Remix) 
Chicks On Speed – Wordy Rappinghood (Tom Tom Club cover) 
The Gossip – Standing In The Way of Control (Le Tigre Remix) 
CSS – Let’s Make Love and Listen to Death From Above 
Death From Above 1979 – Romantic Rights (The Phones Lovers Remix) 
Polysics – My Sharona (The Knack cover) 
Devo – Come Back Jonee 
Clor – Love + Pain 
Shit Disco – Disco Blood (Clor Remix) 
Supersystem – Born into the World 
R.E.M. – It’s The End of The World as We Know It (And I Feel Fine)

Listen or download here: http://soundcloud.com/the-reverend-m/indie-a-go-go


----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2011)

Enjoyed this Rev this morning - totally different to what I'd usually listen to.

And ringo, another incredible selection, cheers


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 7, 2011)

Excellente


----------



## killer b (May 7, 2011)

ska invita said:


> *Waiting on that radio show KillerB...please share it : )


 
unfortunately it was a bit shit (and there was issues with the turntables) so i won't be sharing this time. another show in a few weeks though... hopefully that won't run as disasterously...

ringo - that looks sweet as. downloading now.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 7, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> The Reverend M - Indie A Go-Go


Cheers; loving this. 'Once Upon A Beyond Fathomability Wedding' still gets regular plays round our house too, along with something of yours that's called 'Mix 2' in my itunes.


----------



## dlx1 (May 7, 2011)

ringo said:


> Strictly Roots
> 
> Playing now TA


----------



## zeedoodles (May 8, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> The Reverend M - Indie A Go-Go
> 
> A mixture of various guitar based sounds I did back in March 2007. Strictly vinyl, strictly shonky!
> 
> ...


 
Hey Rev, love the mix - my wife is the indie head in the house and she really liked it too. Cheers.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 8, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Cheers; loving this. 'Once Upon A Beyond Fathomability Wedding' still gets regular plays round our house too, along with something of yours that's called 'Mix 2' in my itunes.


 
Awwww, cheers! 
That's one of the next ones I'm gonna re-upload - think I might have to go for the paying option on Soundcloud 
Mix 2....? Hmmmm, I shall have to investigate what that is!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 8, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> Hey Rev, love the mix - my wife is the indie head in the house and she really liked it too. Cheers.



Bonza, nice to hear it's gone down well


----------



## Sweet FA (May 11, 2011)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Mix 2....? Hmmmm, I shall have to investigate what that is!


It's this one 

If you've got one, I'd love a tracklist...


----------



## placid (May 13, 2011)

hot off the press..haven't listened back to this yet but i don't remember any elephant falling down stairs, so,  as usual  i'll bung it up without listening to it

You can probably guess the contents of this mix… 

You can hear it by clicking - http://www.acid-house.net/1987.mp3

Artists

Phuture
Jeanette Thomas
Marcus Mixx
Joe R Lewis
Steve Simmons
3 Voices
Armando
The Children
Pierre's Fantasy Club
Reggie the Movemaker
William S
Fingers Inc
Frankie Knuckles
Melodious Myles
Jackmaster Curt
Tyree
Dem Niggas
Jody Finch


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2011)

placid said:


> http://www.acid-house.net/1987.mp3


1987 Mix thanks Placid


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2011)

der dp


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2011)

Not my usual style, but its a mix.
Acid / tech / stomp sort of genre

57 mins @ 192kbps - 78.5 MB

Tracklist
 Perplexer - Acid Folk (Original Mix)
 Interactive - Living Without Your Love (Original Mix)
 Perplexer - Da Capo (Video Mix)
 Kamasutra - Waterfront (Original Mix)
 Chill N Force - Move Raver (Original Mix)
 Mega Lo Mania - The Finest (Original Mix)
 DJ Hooligan - B.O.T.T.R.O.P (Original Mix)
 Phenomania - Jayjo (Original Mix)
 Sequel X - Dukkha (Original Mix)
 Obsessive Tune in - Turn Out (Original Mix)
 Jl - You Cant Escape (Paul Van Dyk Remix)
 Hardfloor - Into the Nature (Original Mix)
 Exit Eee - Epidemic (Original Mix)
 Jl - Energy Flow Eternal (Original Mix)
 Access 3 - Promised Land (Audio Vision Remix)

Download

(dont let the first track put you off... bagpipes+Bhangra beats+303 = win)


----------



## stethoscope (May 13, 2011)

Nice one placid and Addy (never heard that Perplexer tune!)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 14, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> It's this one
> 
> If you've got one, I'd love a tracklist...



*downloads. Listens*

Not a problem, actually re-uploaded that one on the previous page of this thread 

The Reverend M - Mash Up Da Place Mix
Frankie Paul - Pass the Tushungpeng
Nardo Ranks - Skin Out
The Paragons Ft. Vegas, Rayvon, U Roy & Channel Live - Wear You to the Ball
Harry J Allstars - Liquidator (Hex Hop Mix)
Barrington Levy - Under Mi Sensi (Bombs Mix)
Pigmeat Markham - Here Comes The Judge
The Boogoos - Bubbles (Pt. 1)
The Apples - Attention!
Easylifenatural Ft. Erik Sumo - Grasshopper (Nostalgia 77 Remix)
Lefties Soul Connection - Organ Donor (DJ Shadow cover)
Aretha Franklin - The House That Jack Built (A Cracker Edit)
Ad Libs - The Boy From New York City
Gloria Jones - Tainted Love
Noisybunch - Clapping Dude Song
Cutty Ranks, Lady Saw, Reel 2 Reel & Friends - Big Chief Longhair (Grubby Roc Remix)
Mr Benn Ft. Blackout JA - Trubble
Mad Cobra - Mr. Hardcore
Barrington Levy - Under Mi Sensi (Dubstep white label)
Skream Ft. Warrior Queen - Check It
Krinjah - Big Bad & Heavy
Conquering Lion - Code Red (94 Remix)


----------



## al (May 14, 2011)

Another little mix for your listening pleasure - bit different this time - main room bumpin' house mix, just a little short one....







Get Down (Go Go Bizkitt! remix)---Kartell
You Don't Know Me (Santero Remix)---Armand Van Helden
DJ, You've Got My Love---Richard Dinsdale
Anthem---Black Rose
Kids---Stefano Noferini
Sax@Arena---Mitomi Tokoto, Daishi Dance
Everytime I De De Dances(Look At Me Now Dwwg Edit)---Dances With White Girls

Available here..


----------



## Sweet FA (May 15, 2011)

A selection of tunes I've done some _really_ terrible dancing to in various fields over the last few years. A 'friend' mad suggested I looked like Eeyore might if he too had ingested several mdma bombs then attempted to give it the full Travolta.






It's here 

Steal My Kisses (Neptunes Beat) – Ben Harper
Fuck You – Cee Lo Green
He Got Game – Public Enemy feat. Stephen Stills
Because I Got It Like That – Jungle Brothers
Wanda Road Again (Wade Nicholls Edit) – Canned Heat
Shhake It Up – Diplo vs The Beatles
Finally, Did You No Wrong – Go Home Productions
Does Your Mother Know? – Liberator
Ya Don’t See The Signs (Grant Nicholas Remix) – Mark B and Blade
Then He Kissed Me – Hollywood Brats
Pretend We’re Dead – Cansei de Ser Sexy
One Of These Things – Dexy’s Midnight Runners


Hmmm, at some point I might have to work out how to actually _mix_ tunes rather than just kind of jamming them together.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2011)

Numbers said:


> Marley IS top 20, 10, 5, whatever, in the all time Reggae list, anyone who disputes that is an idiot.


 
i'm with killer b here. he's like the beatles, in that i really don't ever need to hear any of his records ever again.


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2011)

A breaks mix as perfomed tonight on www.Nu-Rave.com/Radio

Tracklist
Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody(Tinuva Rmx).mp3
Yazoo - Situation(Future Funk Squad Rmx)
Alex Reece - Pulp Fiction(Foamo Rmx).mp3
The Prodigy - Warrior's Dance (Far Too Loud Refix)
michael mcnabb - Back to life michael's "whats going down mix"
Sub Focus - RockIt (Stanton Warriors Edit)
Young MC - Knowhow (Stanton Warriors Edit)
187 Lockdown - Gunman(Fog's Mo Fiya Rmx)
Luniz - I Got 5ive On It(Funkonomics Rmx)
2 Live Crew - Hoochie Muma (Black & Blunt Booty)
Ezzee Posse - Leuce Rhythms' R - Everything Starts With An E
Far East Movement  - Like a G6 (Full Frequency Remix)
Source Vs Candi Stanton - You Got The Breaks (CNM Bre...
Rachel Wallace - I Feel This Way(Baymont Bross Rmx).mp3
N-Trance - Set You Free (Sketi Re-edit)
N.W.A. - DopemaN (HavocNdeeD RemiX)


Download[/URL

[URL="http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=210591995639648"]*** ?? This Saturday is gonna be a good event ?? ***


----------



## Liveist (May 16, 2011)

Hello, everyone. I've recorded a new mix.

I'm Just Sayin'

Tracklist:
Leftism - Une Transition
Marco Carola – Groove Catcher (Martin Buttrich Groove Remix) (Minus)
Output - Vibrations (Peace Division Remix) (Dogmatik Records)
Mowree - Fertilizer (Original Mix) (Dootrecords.com)
Guti - No Promises (feat. Ryan Crosson) (Original Mix) (Desolat)
Santos - La Pineta (Original Mix) (Crosstown Rebels)
Tale Of Us - Entourage (Original Mix) (Barraca Music)
Moenster — This Is For You (Robag Wruhme's Chukka Boot Rekksmö Remix) (Moensterbox)
Technasia - Obsession (Technasia Remix) (Technasia Records)
M.in - I'm My Favourite Freak (Original Mix) (Play It Down)
Soliman - Hang On (Fred Sierra Remix) (Regular)
The Junkies - House Guest (Santos 909 Guests Remix) (Local Music)

Stream: http://soundcloud.com/exit/im-just-sayin
Download: http://soundcloud.com/exit/im-just-sayin/download


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 16, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'm with killer b here. he's like the beatles, in that i really don't ever need to hear any of his records ever again.


 
Me too. I like Bob but if I never hear him again it'll be ok (like that's possible - he's everywhere)


the meaning of BOB


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2011)

> Since so many people are into Bob Marley, it is only natural for advanced white people to profess to only marginally liking Bob Marley (note: it is impossible for a white person to outright dislike him).


----------



## ringo (May 16, 2011)

You'll be pleased to hear that this Wednesday I'll be doing a tribute to Bob Marley and the Wailers on my radio show.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 16, 2011)

killer b said:


>





> _obscure_ artists like Burning Spear or Peter Tosh


----------



## killer b (May 16, 2011)

i_ do _prefer peter tosh & burning spear. i feel like i've walked  into a trap...


----------



## retribution (May 17, 2011)

Something totally different from myself: me and a couple of housemates put together a selection of latin american vibes for the first time. We wanted to put it out 'anonymously' (it's been released as part of a Uni DJ Society mix series I used to be involved with when a student, and which my housemates still run), so, enter "Los niños de la villa", with accompanying photo taken in a (confused) local mexican restaurant.






*DJSoc 016 - Los niños de la villa*

*Tracklisting*

Florals - Flower Of Life
Jay Dee - Ritmo Suava Bossa Nova
Ibrahim Ferrer - Candela
Enrique Lovar/Latin Eyes - Para Tu, Mi Amor (Love Mix)
S-Tone Inc. - Beira Do Mar
Thievery Corporation - So Com Voce
Karen Ramirez - Troubled Girl
"Polito" González et. al - Chipi Chipi
Bruno E Sextoto - Urubu Jazz (Super Jazz Carnival 06 Remix)
Elvira Piniloliz - Bailar a Musika
Drumagick - Baby
Rappin Hood - Zé Brasileiro
Evinha - Que Bandeira

downloadable version here.


----------



## ringo (May 19, 2011)

30th Anniversary of The Death Of Bob Marley Memorial Session With Mr. Soundtapes and Mr Swing Easy.

Wailers






You Can't Blame The Youth - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Talking Blues LP)
Lonesome Track - The Wailers (Studio 1 LP)
Put It On - The Wailers (Studio 1 LP)
Thank You Lord - The Wailers (Wail'M'Soul'M 7)
Smile Jamaica - The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
Acoustic Medley: Guava Jelly, This Train, Cornerstone, Comma Comma, Dewdrops, Stir It Up, I'm Hurting Inside  - Bob Marley (Tuff Gong LP)
I'm Still Waiting- Bob Marley, The Wailers & Soul Bros Orch. (Studio 1 7)
I Left My Sins- Bob Marley & The Wailers (Tabernacle 7)
The Lord Will Make A Way- Bob Marley (JAD LP)
Selassie Is The Chapel- Bob Marley (JAD 7)
Burial- Peter Tosh (Impact 7)
Trenchtown Rock  - The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
Knotty Dread  - The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
So Much Trouble  - The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
Soul Shakedown Party  - The Wailers (Trojan 7)
Dreamland - Bunny Wailer (Trojan 7)
Armageddon - Bunny Wailer (Solomonic 12)
Exodus - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
Don't Rock My Boat - The Wailers (Impact 7)
Bus Dem Shut (Pyaka) - The Wailers (Impact 7)
Caution - The Wailers (Beverley's 7)
Craven version- Big Youth (Tuff Gong 7)
Hypocrites - The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
Exodus - Kindred Spirit Remix (Tuff Gong 7)
One Dub - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
Downpressor - The Wailers (Punch 7)
War / Selassie - Haile Selassie I (Rastafari 7)
Rebel Music - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
More Axe  - The Wailers (Upsetter 7)
Mr Brown  - The Wailers (Upsetter 7)
Lively Up Yourself  - The Wailers (Green Door 7)
Stepping Razor - Peter Tosh (Virgin 7)
Sun Is Shining - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Tuff Gong LP)


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 20, 2011)

er we may have another MASSIVE image problem, as it were
but, New Randy & Earl mix, plenty foot stompin rock 'n' roll





featuring this lot
Fats Domino - Before I Grow Too Old
Big Sandy & His Fly-Rite Boys - Power Of The 45
J.D.McPherson - Scandalous
Ruth Brown - Jack O'Diamonds 
Mike Hurtt & His Haunted Hearts - Another Brew, Bartender
Holly Golightly & The Broke Offs - I Can't Lose
Jeremy Lyons & The Deltabilly Swing Boys - (There's Gonna Be A) Fight At the BBQ Tonight
The Sonics - Don't You Just Know It
Nashville Teens - Tobacco Road
Andre Williams & Ronnie Spector - It's Gonna Work Out Fine
Wynona Carr - Please Mr. Jailer
Duane Eddy with The Sharps - Have Love, Will Travel
Little Willie John - Spasms
The Robins - Doing The Popeye
Hank Ballard & The Midnighters - Finger Poppin' Time
Esquerita - Believe Me When I Say Rock 'N' Roll Is Here To Stay
The Saxons - Camel Walk
Hasil Adkins - Shake That Thing
Flat Duo Jets - Chiquita
The Fabulous Penetrators - The Hump
Link Wray - Fatback
The White Stripes - Handsprings
King Khan & His Shrines - Kukamonga Boogaloo
Knoxville Girls - Sophisticated Boom Boom
Mary Weiss - A Certain Guy
The Five Du-Tones - Shake A Tail Feather
King Salami & the Cumberland 3 - Do The Climb 

find it here friends


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2011)

Tonight's Nu-Rave radio show..


Tango and Ratty - is it Live
Ben Venom - Don't Let Go
DazzF - Taken
Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
Vinyl Junkie - Resistance is Futile
Slipmatt - Breaking Free                 
T92 - Wall Of Fears
Phuture Assassin - Ganja Madness (E-Lab Rat Remix)
Beagle - Original Control
INSa - We Survive
Dougal and Vibes - Feel Real Free (Dougal and Gammer Remix)
Nefti - Get Up
DJ Twista - Sensation (Original Mix)
Billy Daniel Bunter - New Sensation (Wonter Remix)
Slipmatt - Rock this Place (Slipmatt and Rocket Pimp Remix)


----------



## stethoscope (May 21, 2011)

Plenty of music for my listening tommorrow - cheers retribution, ringo, ouchmonkey and addy!


----------



## Sweet FA (May 25, 2011)

Some Country 

Started as a classic country mix; Merle, Hank, Willie, Waylon...then realised I couldn't leave out the mighty Frontier Ruckus which lead me back to The Rockingbirds and Uncle Tupelo...then that reminded me of Townes Van Zandt...so I ended up with this...

Waylon Jennings – Rainy Day Woman
Merle Haggard and the Strangers – Carolyn
Hank Williams – I’m So Lonesome I Could Cry
Beck – I Heard That Lonesome Whistle Blow
Townes Van Zandt - To Live Is To Fly
Justin Townes Earle – The Ghost of Virginia
Uncle Tupelo – Grindstone
Frontier Ruckus – The Upper Room
The Rockingbirds – Love Has Gone And Made A Mess Out Of Me
The Be Good Tanyas – Lakes Of Pontchartrain
Portland Oregon – Loretta Lynn & Jack White
Willie Nelson – Sunday Mornin Comin Down


----------



## zeedoodles (May 26, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-drift-within
> 
> ralph falcon - outta limits
> kenny larkin - nocturnal
> ...


 
i cant seem to edit the original post - this mix is going to be deleted - please do not post on the radio link-


----------



## Addy (May 30, 2011)

Bank Holiday Monday Mix


Radiokillaz - Get High (Original Mix)
Lucas - Lay Me Down
UFO Project - One More Time (The Fuking Beat)
Slipmatt - Rock this Place (Slipmatt and Rocket Pimp Remix)
Paul Bassrock and Anti-Science - Locked on (Ribs and Ig88 Remix)
Radiokillaz - Ghetto Punk (Original Mix)
isotonik - different strokes (grooverider rmx)
SL2 - DJ's Take Control
Ramos.Supreme & Sunset Regime - Ive Got The Real Feel
Awesome 3 - Don't Go-K.L.A.M. Original Edi
Bill Vega and New Decade - Age of Freedom
Slipmatt &_Rocket Pimp & Minotaur Kill (Jilted Generation) - Face the Music (Slipmatt Breakbeat Remix)
The Full Time Superstars Ft Malito - Soul Searchin' (Sparky's Breaks Mix)
DJ Faydz and Danny Unkut - Takin' it Back
GavLey - What You Do
Billy Daniel Bunter - New Sensation (Wonter Remix)
1st Science - Who Ain't Hardcore?
Top Buzz - Living in Darkness (Twista and Sparky Remix)
Tango - Concrete Steps


----------



## dlx1 (May 31, 2011)

^ playing now. TA


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 1, 2011)

Some More Country 


Johnny Cash & June Carter – It Ain’t Me Babe
The Lilly Brothers & Don Stover – Barbara Allen
J.D. Crowe & The New South – Mississippi River Raft
Louvin Brothers – I Don’t Believe You’ve Met My Baby
Roy Acuff – Blue Moon of Kentucky
Hank Thompson – The Wild Side Of Life
Kitty Wells – It Wasn’t God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels
Emmylou Harris – If I Could Only Win Your Love
Waylon Jennings – Don’t Think Twice It’s Alright
George Jones – Things Have Gone To Pieces
Conway Twitty – Hello Darlin’
Beck – I Ain’t Got No Home In This World Anymore
Brother Claude Ely – Ain’t No Grave Gonna Hold my Body Down


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 1, 2011)

Ta


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 2, 2011)

Some Woody Guthrie covers.

Here: Got Woody


Billy Bragg & Wilco – All You Fascists
Bruce Springsteen - Plane Wreck At Los Gatos (Deportee)
Old Crow Medicine Show - Union Maid 
Arlo Guthrie – Gypsy Davy
Mike & Ruthy  - Dust Bowl Blues 
Tom Rush – Poor Man
Freakwater – Put My Little Shoes Away
Wilco – The Jolly Banker
Beck – I Ain’t Got No Home In This World Anymore
Trini Lopez – This Land Is Your Land






Warning: none of these are as good as the originals


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 4, 2011)

A few of my fav British ambient, electronic, techno tunes

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/mystic-dog

As One - We no longer - Kirk Degiorgio 
Reload - Nasu 
Black Dog - Object Orient by Plaid 
Reload - The Biosphere - Global Communications remix 
Balil - Nort Route 
Mystic Institute - QA752L - P 
Balil - Rosery Piolts 
Reload - Le Soleil Et La Mer - Black Dog Productions remix 
Balil - Flux 
Reload - EHN


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2011)

Just having a listen to that now, zee. Very nice. I've not used that soundcloud thing before. Can you d/l off it?


----------



## killer b (Jun 4, 2011)

there's a 'download' link just above the big play button.


----------



## al (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's another little short one, pretty melancholic but good for late nights and speakers with lots of bass....

Late Night Listening 







Gil Scott Heron & Jamie XX - Piano Player
James Blake - Limit to your love
The Weeknd - Coming down
Mount Kimbie - Maybes (James Blake remix)
Aeropsia - Don't you
Rastah Mouse - Ganja Planter
The XX - Basic Space (Jamie XX remix)
Jamie Woon - Night Air (Ramadanman remix)


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 4, 2011)

I know I said it already over on soundcloud al, but really liking this - glad you posted it here 

Grabbing that zee, looks great


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2011)

killer b said:


> there's a 'download' link just above the big play button.


 
Ta.


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2011)

stephj said:


> Grabbing that zee, looks great


 
I'm about 2/3rds of the way through it just now - it's really good.


----------



## al (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Stephj!  running out of space on soundcloud but might try and expand on the theme with the late night listening one - make it a bit more ambient and dubby, try and leave a lot more space without beats and generally make it a whole lot trippier...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the mixes - loads of great stuff



Sweet FA said:


> Some More Country


whats that, a mix a week? 




i hope you're not going to burn out...keep them coming FA


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 4, 2011)

NVP said:


> I'm about 2/3rds of the way through it just now - it's really good.



Glad you like it dude - thanks for the feed-back. I got another sound cloud account zeedoodles1 - there are a couple of mixes on that one you might like.

Fi says to say a big hi to you and your lovely family.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 5, 2011)

ska invita said:


> whats that, a mix a week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Half-term innit, back to work tomorrow...


----------



## Addy (Jun 5, 2011)

Nu-Rave Radio 04-06-2011
*Breaks / Hardcore Breaks*

Download

*Tracklist*

Atomic Hooligan - Bass Crazy (Original Mix)
Yazoo - Situation(Future Funk Squad Rmx)
Slaughter House Rydims - 91 Lick (Original Mix)
Slaughter House Rydims - Bambam (Original Mix)
Monkey Beats & Filthy Rehab - Trash the Disco (Original Mix)
Young MC - Knowhow (Stanton Warriors Edit)
Luniz - I Got 5ive On It(Funkonomics Rmx)
Madcap & Vinyl Junkie - Underground Culture (Original Mix)
DJ Faydz & Vinyl Junkie - Acid House Party (Original Mix)
Radiokillaz - Ghetto Punk (Original Mix)
Peacemaker and Leah Symons - Let the Feeling Grow (Original Mix)
Faction G - Ya Names Not Down the Bouncer (Maximus Baxter Refix)
Sparky & Liquid & Billy Daniel Bunter & Kyla - Moving to the Beat (Dub Hooligan Remix)
Schema - Rat Bastard (Original Mix)
Radiokillaz - Get High (Original Mix)
Rico Tubbs - I Like it Raw (Cheshire Remix)
Muteki - Maniac (Original Mix)
DJ Twista - Twice as Nice (Original Mix)
Ben Venom - Not Human (Original Mix)
Beagle - We Are the Crew (Original Mix)
Vinyl Junkie - Pump this Party (E Lab Rat Remix)
Ramos, Supreme and Sunset Regime - Gotta Believe (Billy Daniel Bunter and Sparky Remix)
Yaz & E Lab Rat & Vinyl Junkie - Shake it to the Limit (Original Mix)
19:17 : GavLey - What You Do
Vinyl Junkie - Electro Rays (Original Mix)
Dougal and Vibes - Feel Real Free (Dougal and Gammer Remix)
Prove Correct - Crash Bash (Original Mix)
Billy Daniel Bunter - New Sensation (Wonter Remix)
Jds - Higher Love (Slipmatt, Bunter and Shimano Remix)
Junki Munki Vs Reckless - Sun Dance (Original Mix)
Toofer - Kick Them Up
Running Man - Tripper (Original Mix)
Agent Kr - Feel the Music (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager - Da Cut
Top Buzz - Living in Darkness (Twista and Sparky Remix)


Download


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2011)

ouchmonkey said:


> er we may have another MASSIVE image problem, as it were
> but, New Randy & Earl mix, plenty foot stompin rock 'n' roll
> 
> featuring this lot
> ...


 
Class mix 
Jeremy Lyons & The Deltabilly Swing Boys - (There's Gonna Be A) Fight At the BBQ Tonight <


----------



## ringo (Jun 9, 2011)

Ringo & Mr Swing Easy in session - roots, early dancehall, ska and rock steady

Listen

Run Come Rally - Wayne McArthur (Moon Wave 12)
Dub Rise - Ras Tuffy Irie (Roots Injection 10)
Unity Is Strength - Chazbo (Jah Tubbys 10)
Jah Day - Teddy Dan (Ockard 12)
War Zone - Mikey Mystic (Micraft Intl 7)
Keep The Fire Burnin - Mikey Mystic (Micraft Intl 7)
Peace And Love - The Royals (Mango 7)
Poor And Needy - Misty In Roots (Tonpress 7)
Smiling - Skatalites
Green Island - Don Drummond (Coxsone 7)
Village Soul - Lenny Hibberts (Coxsone 7)
Homeward Bound - Freddie McGregor (Studio 1 7)
Come Home - Delroy Wilson (Studio 1 7)
Ice Cream Love - Johnny Osbourne (Volcano 7)
Noah's Ark - Eek A Mouse (Greensleeves 12)
Gates Of Zion - Mighty Diamonds (Greensleeves 12)
I'm In Love Again - Winston Heywood (Question 7)
Can't Give You Love Alone - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7)
Brown Eye Girl - Sanchez (John John 7)
Ethiopia - Leroy Smart (Joe Gibbs 7)
Second Fiddle - Supersonics (Treasure Isle 7)
Hell And Heaven - Lloyd Clarke Sparrow (Spectrum 12)


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 9, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Class mix
> Jeremy Lyons & The Deltabilly Swing Boys - (There's Gonna Be A) Fight At the BBQ Tonight <


 
cheers - top tune


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 9, 2011)

ringo said:


> Ringo & Mr Swing Easy in session - roots, early dancehall, ska and rock steady
> 
> Listen
> 
> ...


 
Spoiling us as always ringo!!! Listening right now


----------



## ringo (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheers Steph


----------



## placid (Jun 10, 2011)

A dose of Deep

http://www.acid-house.net/A_Dose_of_Deep.mp3

Tracks

Rhythm & Sound meet The Chosen Brother - MarchDown Babylon - White
Reimut van Bonn – Schwerpunkt - Telrae
Grad U - Unnamed One - Zeecc
Knowone 006
San Laurentino – Love Potion - Electric Minds
AXS - Out Of Sight  - Zeecc
Ovatow –Visitation_v4 - AW
Andy Stott - hostile - Modern Love
Specter - Pipebomb - Sound Signature
D'Marc Cantu – Set Free - MOS Deep
Maurizio - M6
Christian Fischer – Stairlight Remixes (morphology mix) - Statik
CRC - Blueshift - Zyntax
Sven Weisemann – Cabana Fever - Mojuba
Hardfloor Feat. E.R.P. – You Know The Score (morphology mix)
Herman – Rock Your Body (Vakula) - Fine Art
MD2 – MD2.3 - MD2
J.S.Zeiter – State (Restructured) - MCMLXV
Knowone 006
Nick Sole - Welcome to the Airport

I had to end this a bit abruptly as i had a sheep on the needle and it went flying across my record…


----------



## ska invita (Jun 11, 2011)

ringo said:


> Keep The Fire Burnin - Mikey Mystic (Micraft Intl 7)


 Love this tune - another great show


----------



## magneze (Jun 12, 2011)

Hard house. New mix, old tunes. 1998-2003, mostly 2001.

1. Andy Farley & Nick Sentience - Check Mate - Nukleuz
2. BK & Alan Thompson - Out There - Nukleuz
3. Hard Funkers - Just Can't Stop - Hard Trax
4. DJ Oberon - Creation - Chug'n'Bump
5. Dave Holmes - Devotion (Paul Janes Remix) - Tidy Trax
6. E-Trax - Let's Rock (Tony De Vit Remix) - Tidy Trax
7. Simon Eve & DMF - Genesis - Recharge
8. Baby Doc - Bubble & Squeak - Arriba
9. Mark Kavanagh - Bad Boy 2000 - Tripoli Trax
10. Weirdo - Photic Zone - Tinrib

http://soundcloud.com/magneze/june-2011/download


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 12, 2011)

placid said:


> A dose of Deep
> 
> http://www.acid-house.net/A_Dose_of_Deep.mp3
> 
> ...



Thank you very much NEW MIX placid


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> Not my usual style, but its a mix.
> Acid / tech / stomp sort of genre
> 
> 57 mins @ 192kbps - 78.5 MB
> ...


 
no way.  I've got some of those tunes


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 16, 2011)

killer b said:


> a mixtape i made last night, with no regard to beatmatching and the like (and only a scant regard for genres): country, soul, ska, ragga, hip hop & disco.
> 
> http://stuckintherunoutgroove.blogspot.com/2011/03/freestyle.html
> 
> ...



Don't know how I missed this - fantastic stuff b. I defy anyone to listen to I Ain't Got Nobody and not dance. The drums on that tune


----------



## Numbers (Jun 16, 2011)

The great thing about this thread, and you guys of course, go away for a little while and on return there are so many brilliant mixes.

This is the best thread on Urban ever imo.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Don't know how I missed this - fantastic stuff b. I defy anyone to listen to I Ain't Got Nobody and not dance. The drums on that tune


 
cheers... got to love early sly stone.


----------



## PartTimer (Jun 19, 2011)

Forgot my old password, but wanted to share this mix as I've put a few on here previously. Straight up house mix, some brand new tracks and some of the recently re-issued Classic back catalogue.

http://soundcloud.com/dj-ed-white/one-with-everything

Mixed on 2x 1210s and traktor scratch pro, 320kbps. 

One - Linkwood - Prime Numbers
Down with this- Fergus - Greenhouse
Cosmic Funk - Courduroy Mavericks - Melon Dive
Jiffy Pop - Brett Johnson - Classic
Ruby Likes Dubstep Now (Kris Wadsworth) - Hiro - Tronicsole
Cubase Dan- Studio To The Streets
Block Comittee - Delicate Beats - Tango
House of Mouths (D's piece of the pie) - Mike Dixon - Classic
To Do (Carter) - Mark Farina - Om
Toronto Blues - Hector Moralez - The Factory
Uptown Hoedown (Dirty Mix) - Rob Swinga - 1200 Traxx
Filthy Hand (Chuck Daniels) - John Larner - Guesthouse
My Day Off - B-Original - Maracuja
Testify To The Soul Provider - Scrubfish - Flapjack


----------



## caballero (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of my Old Skool Rave mixes here, all with tracklistings...enjoy:  http://soundcloud.com/soundmode1


----------



## ska invita (Jun 21, 2011)

^ ^ ^  ^ ^ 
looks cracking


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 22, 2011)

caballero said:


> Some of my Old Skool Rave mixes here, all with tracklistings...enjoy:  http://soundcloud.com/soundmode1



Nice collection of mixes there cheers for sharing.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 22, 2011)

caballero said:


> Some of my Old Skool Rave mixes here, all with tracklistings...enjoy:  http://soundcloud.com/soundmode1


 
Nice one! Will follow you over on soundcloud


----------



## Addy (Jun 26, 2011)

*DnB - Breaks - Hardcore*

2hrs - 256kbps - 226mb

*Tracklist*

Nu:Tone - Shine In feat. Natalie Williams
DJ Hazard - Busta Move
Sigma & DJ Fresh - Lassitude (Sigma VIP Remix)
Blokhe4d - Horror Show
Pink - There You Go (Mickey Finn Remix)
Lenzman - Bittersweet Part 2 feat. Riya
Blame Ft Jocelyn Brown - Set Me Free (Main Mix)
Modestep - Feel Good (The Prototypes Remix)
Baby D - Let Me Be Your Fantasy (J Majik & Wickaman Remix)
Bexxie - A Call To Arms
DJ Hype - The Trooper (Bizzy B Remix)
DJ Hype - Come Again
DJ Hype - Shot In The Dark (Gunshot Mix)
DJ Hype - Hardswing (DJ Hype and Uncle 22 Remix)
DJ Hype - I Can't Understand It (Scratch The Fuck Out Of The Beginning Mix)
T92 - Autimate
Bennie D - Get Into The Nu Skool
Vinyl Junkie - Pump this Party (E Lab Rat Remix)
Interface - A New Dawn (Original Mix)
Science Force - Toys
The Flashback Project - Drum Beats
GavLey - What You Do
Dr. Cool G. - Clip Your Head
Mindtransit - Birdcage (Original Mix)
Sindacops - Badmotorsindacop
Muteki - Maniac (Original Mix)
Datura - Yerba Del Diablo Part 2
UFO Project - One More Time (The Fuking Beat)
Dave Hal Lee - Cinerama
China Pappar - Pom Pay
DJ Seduction - So In Love (Happy Stomp Mix)
DJ Brisk - You & Me (Remix)
Bass Influence - All massive
DJ Seduction - Samplemania                   
Euphoria - Show Me Your Love
DJ Force and the Evolution - Perfect Dreams
Luna C - Infect Me
Future Primitive - Swift Half (DJ Vibes and Wishd
DJ Seduction - Drop The Bass                 
Remarc and Lewi Cifer - Ricky (Ray Keith & Nookie Mix)
DJ Force and the Evolution  - Raining Smiles
DJ Force & The Evolution - Perfect Dreams (vibes & wishdoctor)

*Download*


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2011)

Something jazzed out from me






Soul Vibrations - Dorothy Ashby (1968)
Hoc N Pucky - Miguel Atwood-Ferguson (2010)
In Reference Forefathers' Fathers' Dreams - Jazz Warriors (1987)
Forbidden Land - McCoy Tyner (1970)
Mansion Worlds - Pharoah Sanders (1973)
Nine - Jah Wobble & the Modern Jazz Ensemble (2011)  
Caribbean Fire Dance - Joe Henderson Quintet(1970)
Trance Dance - Doug Carn (1972)
Red Clay - Freddie Hubbard (1971)

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2011)

Tonights Mayhem!

Download

*Tracklist*

18:01 : DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince - Extended Floorfiller: Summertime
18:06 : DJ Breakz RMX - Good Life  
18:09 : Lennie De Ice - We Are IE (RGs 2007 Remix)
18:11 : Nicky Allen - Move Your Feet (Hardcore Breaks) master copy
18:14 : The End - Bennie D -top drawer digital
18:18 : Lucas & Strange Rollers - Imortal VIP 320
18:22 : DJ Hype - I Can't Understand It (Scratch The Fuck Out Of The Beginning Mix)
18:25 : RSE006 - B-Cutters.Choice.Ft.Laurie.Webb-Falling.(Strange.Rollers.Steel.Drum.Remix)
18:30 : RenegadeGenius - Mind Blowing Beats (Anadin Mix)
18:33 : RenegadeGenius - Dark Soon (Simon Harris Remix)
18:38 : INSa241 - Renegade Snares (INSa 241's Hybrid Remake)
18:42 : Baby D - Let Me Be Your Fantasy (J Majik & Wickaman Remix)
18:46 : Blokhe4d - Kisses & Lies
18:48 : Underworld - Born Slippy(London Elektricity Mix)
18:53 : Sub Love - Rubber Band
18:57 : RenegadeGenius - Amen Attack (Part 1 2011 EQ)
18:59 : T92 - Free Zone
19:01 : DJ Breakz - Miles Away From Here
19:08 : XTM - Perfect Dreams With U
19:12 : T92 - 13-Teen
19:16 : DJ L.A.B - Run Free
19:18 : Jimmy J & Cru L-T - Take Me Away
19:23 : T92 - Wall Of Fears
19:25 : Future Primitive - Were Flying (DJ Vibes and Wish
19:28 : DJ Saltee & Nee - Let's Take It Back
19:31 : DJ Force & Evolution - Ruffer (Poltergeist)
19:35 : Bass Influence (DJ Seduction) - Music's Hypnotizing 
19:38 : 1st Science - On The Double
19:42 : DJ Force & The Evolution       - Fall Down On Me (rmx)         
19:44 : 12 Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
19:48 : Aike - Back & Forth
19:49 : Toofer - Kick Them Up
19:52 : DJ Mayhem - Let Me Tell You Something
19:55 : Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Calm Downizm
19:58 : RenegadeGenius - Dark Soon (Simon Harris Remix)


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2011)

wow fair play Addy!


----------



## magneze (Jul 3, 2011)

Did a mix, went really well, glanced back to the laptop. Stuck on 16 mins.


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 3, 2011)

magneze said:


> Did a mix, went really well, glanced back to the laptop. Stuck on 16 mins.



Oh no ! were you using Audacity ? not all the time but sometimes mine seems to have stopped but if you just keep going then save at the end it has not really stopped everything is there. This has messed with my head several times.


----------



## caballero (Jul 4, 2011)

Old Skool Hardcore Techno mix. If you used to like Dj's like Easygroove back in the day, this should be your cuppa tea...

http://soundcloud.com/soundmode1/july-hardcore-techno-mix

Tracklisting:

1. UNKNOWN ARTIST - LIGHT OF THE UNDERGROUND
2. FORCE MASS MOTION - ESTHISIS
3. POTENTIAL BAD BOY - EVERYDAY CHILD
4. UNDERCOVER ANARCHIST - ART CORE
5. HYPER ON EXPERIENCE - THE FRIGHTNER
6. DAVE CLARKE - RED 2
7. X-MEN - MY SOUND RULE
8. SONIC FOOD - ASCEND 
9. WRIGGLER BOSCOMBE - OMEGA HEDRON 
10. SMOOTH BUT HAZARDOUS - VIOLENT HEADRUSH
11. DJ TRAX - WE ROCK THE MOST 
12. MANIX - WHEN YOU HOLD ME (REMIX)
13. MANIX - NEVER BEEN TO BELGIUM


----------



## magneze (Jul 4, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> Oh no ! were you using Audacity ? not all the time but sometimes mine seems to have stopped but if you just keep going then save at the end it has not really stopped everything is there. This has messed with my head several times.


 
Yep audacity. I hoped that too but it had only recorded 16min. Will try again soon.


----------



## Addy (Jul 4, 2011)

Some 80's house shizzle I fudged together on the fly in a random radio show technical difficulty cover show....


De La Soul  Buddy (Remix)
JT & The Big Family  Moments In Soul
Inner City  Whatcha Gonna Do With My Lovin' (Def Mix)
Tafuri  What Am I Gonna Do (About Your Love)
The She Rockers  Jam It Jam
Strings Of Love  Nothing Has Been Proved
Raze  All 4 Love (Break For Love 1990) (Club Mix)
Tony Scott  Get Into It
Lonnie Gordon  Happening All Over Again (Hip House Mix)
Nightmares On Wax  Dextrous
Renegade Soundwave  Probably A Robbery (12 Gauge Turbo)
Reese featuring MC Slow Mello Flo  You're Mine (Hard Core Hip House Mix)
Kate B  Free
Marc Kinchin  The Rains
Electronic  Getting Away With It (Dance Mix)
Pisces  Take Me Higher
Neal Howard  Indulge
Nexus 21  (Still) Life Keeps Moving
R-Tyme  R-Theme
Mr Lee  Get Busy (1990 Mix)

Download


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 4, 2011)

Following on the heels of the Christmas Bashment mix - all new riddims for 2011 mixed up for a Summer Bashment party!

http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/summer-bashment/

Download Link http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9XR35JQZ

Summertime - Vybz Kartel
Ravin - Popcaan
Mi Remember - Vybz Kartel
Dem Fear We - Assassin
Truck Tru - Tony Matterhorn
Wife a Wife - Lady Saw
Bun Dem - Mr Vegas
No Ring Pon Me Finger - Tiana
Girly Girly - Darrio
Bounce a Gyal - Di Genius
Nothing At All - Agent Sasco
Look Gyal Hard - Elephant Man
Pepper - Mavado
Black and Proud - Mr Vegas
Cyann Stop You - Mr Lexx
Doggy - Natalie Storm
Diggy - Mr Lexx
Certain Law - Mr Vegas
Hot Like We - Macka Diamond
Gal Dem - Sizzla
Yuh A Wife - Assassin
Matrimoney - Lady Saw
Let Me In - Gyptian
Go Go Wine - Vybz Kartel
Call Mi A Yardie - Stylo G
Wine Fi Di - General Bounty Killer
LMFAO - Suga
Baddis - Mr Vegas
Big and Nasty - Elephant Man
Starbwoy - Mavado
Horny and Proud - Vybz Kartel
Whats My Name? - Rhianna and Vybz Kartel


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> Some 80's house shizzle I fudged together on the fly in a random radio show technical difficulty cover show....
> 
> 
> De La Soul  Buddy (Remix)
> ...


 
nice


----------



## zog (Jul 12, 2011)

Some deep house stuff for those that like that sort of thing

http://soundcloud.com/zogbateman/still-39-deep-house-mix-aug

01. Ben Watt ft. Estelle - pop a cap in your Ass 
02. jazzus Juice - Storm 
03. Schmoov! - Spirits (Office Gossip Remix) 
04. Phil Weeks - Turning Like a Circle 
05. YSE - Not Wot You Got (Da Sunlounge Late Night Dub) 
06. Tom Churchill - Ebb and Flow (Late Night Dub) 
07. Alpha Dogs - What U Feelin 
08. Swen Weber - First Stroke (Scrach Massive Remix) 
09. faithless - Muhammad Ali (Inland Knights Ally Mix) 
10. Jamie anderson - Puesta Del Sol 
11. Mr C &amp; 16B - That Look 
12. Lee Burridge &amp; Andy Page - Do You Smoke Pot? (Original Mix) 
13. carlton Banks - C-shaker 
14. Rhythm Plate vs Chad Mitchell - Flames High 
15. DiY - Feelin You (Cue Kids Remix) 
16. Band of Flys - Black Thighs 
17. Digs, Woosh &amp; Da Kik Squad - Cubes 
18. Alison Limerick - Where Love Lives 
19. Reed and radley - New Buzz 
20. Ben Wijay - IOU 
21. Ben Wijay - Change 
22. DiY - Ingram 
23. Rhythm Plate ft Peggy - Across the Delta 
24. Atjazz - Fifth Quarter (Presence Mix)


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 13, 2011)

^ track list looks nice zog - will DL later when I get home.

19. Reed and radley - New Buzz.....................both now living in Auckland and good friends. I sometimes spin tunes with and for them, great blokes.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 13, 2011)

Cheers zog, nice.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 14, 2011)

Harmony, falsetto, melodrama; what more could you want?

Not sure there'll be many takers but there's a Doo Wop mix here  

The Crows – Gee
The Chords – Sh-Boom
The Turbans – When You Dance
The Moonglows – Sincerely
The Earls – Remember Then
The Shields – You Cheated
Curtis Lee – Pretty Little Angel Eyes
The Clovers – Love Potion No 9
Dion and the Belmonts – Teenager in Love
The Charms – Hearts of Stone
Gene Chandler – Duke of Earl
The Monotones – Book of Love
Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers – I’m Not a Juvenile Delinquent
Del Vikings – Come Go With Me
The Skyliners – Since I don’t Have You

It's sort of but not really in chronological order, except I skipped the 30s/40s street corner groups, bypassed most of the 'bird groups' and started with the mid-50s stuff that I used to hear my Dad sing (really, _really _badly ).


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2011)

A set of work-it-to-the-bone house, techno, acid, bleep and proto-jungle from the golden era of warehouse raving. 






Warehouse Nation

 Acca House - The House Master Boyz 
Let if Off - Three Generations 
Give Me Energy - Pink Noise 
Jiggerwatts - Phortune 
My Sound - Joey Beltram 
Play It Loud - The Housefactors 
Spank Spank - Phuture Pfantasy Club 
Soul Thunder (Drillers Mix) - Juno 
Daydreaming - Baby D 
Vamp (The Alien Meets The Outlander Remix) - Outlander 
Aftermath - Nightmares on Wax 
Computer Madness - Steve Poindexter 
Ital’s Anthem - Ital Rockers 
Rock To The Beat - Reese 
Pressure Dub - Ability II 
Aftermath (After Hours Mix) - Reel by Real

stream and download
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/


----------



## zog (Jul 15, 2011)

caballero said:


> Old Skool Hardcore Techno mix. If you used to like Dj's like Easygroove back in the day, this should be your cuppa tea...
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/soundmode1/july-hardcore-techno-mix
> 
> ...


 
Fecking ace, just downloaded and dancing round the house


----------



## Addy (Jul 15, 2011)

ska invita said:


> A set of work-it-to-the-bone house, techno, acid, bleep and proto-jungle from the golden era of warehouse raving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great mix dude!

Gonna be a guest show over at Nu-Rave.com


----------



## magneze (Jul 17, 2011)

magneze said:


> Did a mix, went really well, glanced back to the laptop. Stuck on 16 mins.


So, I tried repeating this. Got interrupted torwards then end but held it together. Then I stop Audacity and it crashes! 

Hopefully I can recover it from the .au files in the Temp directory...


----------



## magneze (Jul 18, 2011)

Managed to recover the audio. It's a follow on from June, somewhat harder and faster. 

1. Krush Groove - The Origin (Oberon Remix) - Triple XXX
2. OD404 - Disco Cop - Bulletproof
3. Skyrise - Hard NRG - Red
4. Paul Glazby - You Won't Last - Frantic
5. Defective Audio - Floorburn (Paul Glazby Remix) - Vicious Circle
6. Straight Boy vs. Karim - My Mum Likes It Hard - Do Not Bend
7. Hellfire - 200 Degrees (Pete Wardman Mix) - Hot Potato
8. Ian M - Annihilation - Tidy Trax
9. Max & Amino - Popowaba - Alien Trax
10. Overloader - Unison (Eufex Mix) - Filler Trax
11. The Ting & DMF - Out Of Control - Proactive

Download here: http://soundcloud.com/magneze/july-2011/download


----------



## caballero (Jul 20, 2011)

zog said:


> Fecking ace, just downloaded and dancing round the house


 
Nice one! Glad you enjoyed


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 21, 2011)

An new density of sound for y'all http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=112

If you've never heard it - it's eclectic unsigned sort of stuff. Enjoy x


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 21, 2011)

magneze said:


> Managed to recover the audio. It's a follow on from June, somewhat harder and faster.



Liking this, thx magnese


----------



## magneze (Jul 22, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> Liking this, thx magnese


Thanks!


----------



## Addy (Jul 22, 2011)

A little mix by me...

19:16 : Area 51 - Let It Move You (Trance Mix)
19:21 : Rhythm Section - Circuit Breaker (Celluloid Edit)
19:25 : Area 51 - Ricky's Theme
19:28 : Rhythm Section - Future
19:31 : Sonz of a Loop da Loop Era - Higher
19:34 : Altern 8 - Infiltrate 202 (Joey Beltram Remix)
19:37 : Prodigy - Android
19:40 : Prodigy - Everybody In The Place
19:42 : Awesome 3 - Don't Go (Original Mix)
19:47 : Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Far Out
19:49 : Austin - I get high
19:52 : Bass 2 Base - Hypno 2
19:55 : After Dark - Come With Me (1992 Midnight Mix - Orbital Recs)
19:58 : Sudden Def - Give It To Me (Got It Remix)
20:00 : Sudden Def - Fall Like Rain (Madness To My Method Remix)
20:05 : Kemistry & Storm - Signature
20:07 : Aurora - Spectral Bass
20:10 : Egyptian Empire - The_Horn_Track
20:14 : Rennie Pilgrem & Tribal Underground - Got 2 B Free
20:17 : Addiction - Mind Penetration E - You Dont Know My Heart
20:20 : Scott & Keith - Get Busy Cru
20:23 : Addiction - Mind Penetration E - Bass Presentation
20:26 : Addiction - Mind Penetration E - This Generation
20:28 : The Man Like The Pennywise - suspension_of_disbelief
20:32 : Rufige Cru - Menace
20:35 : Nasty Habits - Mayday. Mayday
20:37 : Scott & Keith - Deranged (Bonus Drums Mix)
20:40 : Doc Scott - Street Knowledge (The Lost Track)
20:43 : 4 Hero - Journey From The Light (Remix
20:46 : Addiction - Mind Penetration E - Let The Music Move Me
20:47 : Rennie P & Ritchie T - Resistor (White Mix)
20:50 : Primary Source - Lovin' You
20:53 : Doc Scott - Paradise Lost (Last Action Hero)
20:57 : Phuture Primitive - Full Metal Jacket
21:00 : DJ Overdose - Can't You Hear Me (Simon Harris Birthday Remix)
21:04 : Future Primitive - Lift Me Up
21:06 : DJ Force and The Evolution - Perfect Dream
21:12 : Jimmy J & Cru-L-T - Take Me Away (Slipmatt Remix)
21:13 : Future Primitive - Swift Half (DJ Vibes & Wishdokta Remix)
21:17 : DJ Force & The Evolution - Escape The Feeling
21:20 : Future Primitive - Twinkie (Adrian H & The Criminal Remix)
21:24 : Private Productions - Education
21:27 : Nookie - A Drum. A Bass & A Piano
21:30 : Nookie - Livin' Inside A Dream
21:33 : Nookie - The Blues
21:36 : Nookie - Pot Belly
21:38 : Cobbie & The Beagle - On n On
21:40 : Boogie Times Tribe - Dark Stranger (Johnny Jungle Remix)
21:42 : On The Same Buzz - Stand_Up
21:45 : DJ Supreme - The Creators
21:49 : Bogwoppa 16 b - Secret Squirrel - The Mad Traveller
21:50 : Bogwoppa 16 c - Secret Squirrel - Exodus
21:56 : Prodigy - Your Love [Original Mix]

Download the mix


----------



## magneze (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks good. Downloading...


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2011)

Badness Addy, on the dl!


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 23, 2011)

ska invita said:


> A set of work-it-to-the-bone house, techno, acid, bleep and proto-jungle from the golden era of warehouse raving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least *1 characters.*
Roadrunner


----------



## ringo (Jul 28, 2011)

Finally got home internet sorted, here's last night's Purple radio show, with Mr Swing Easy belting out the Studio 1.

Listen

Funny Feeling - Dennis Brown & Trinity (Hawkeye 12)
She Cry Tears - Tinga Stewart (Moods 7)
Oversize Man - Al Campbell (AC Music 7)
Cheer Up Blackman - Marvin Brooks (Riley Inc 7)
Lead Us Heavenly Father - African Brothers (Uptempo 7)
Children Of The Emperor - Albert Malawi (Uprising 7)
Kingdom Rise & Kingdom Fall - Wailing Souls (Greensleeves 12)
Hard Time Pressure - Sugar Minott (Sufferers Heights 12)
Stampede - Tommy McCook & The Supersonics (Treasure Isle 7)
If You Dont Watch Out - Sensations (Techniques 7)
Always - Paragons (Duke 7)
Once Upon A Time - Delroy Wilson (Neville Sounds 7)
Feel Good All Over - Delroy Wilson (Coxsone 7)
Wont You Come Home - Delroy Wilson (Studio 1)
Why Did You Leave - Heptones (Studio 1)
A Love I Can Feel - John Holt (Coxsone 7)
Dance Crasher - Alton Ellis (Treasure Isle 7)
Rockers Shock - Tommy McCook & The Skatalites (Winro 12)
No Gabbon - Luciano & Beres Hammond (Exterminator 7)
Repatriation - Cocoa Tea (Exterminator 12)
I Admire You - Roland & Carolyn (Lovers Rock 7)
Sweet Feeling - Carlton Manning (C M 7)
My True Love - Freddie McKay (Money Disc)
Come Down Father - Beres Hammond (Harmony House 7)
Repatriation - Audley Rollin (Explosion 7)


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Aug 2, 2011)

I did a summer mix 






Summertime (A Seasonal Mix)

Namlook - Summer (Part 7) (Fax +49-69/450464 1995)
The Orb - Little Fluffy Clouds (Big Life 1990)
Walter Carlos – Summer (CBS 1972)
Coil - Summer Substructures (Eskaton 1998)
Speedy J – Hayfever (NovaMute 1997)
The Upsetters - Fever Grass Dub (Upsetter 1973)
Ella Fitzgerald & Louis Armstrong – Summertime (Verve Records 1957)
Theo Parrish – Summertime Is Here (Sound Signature 1999)
Kool & The Gang - Summer Madness (De-Lite Records 1975)
Roy Ayers Ubiquity – Everybody Loves The Sunshine (Polydor 1976)
Quincy Jones – Summer In The City (A&M Records 1973)
The Lovin' Spoonful – Summer In The City (Kama Sutra 1966)
Bomb The Bass – Winter In July (Rhythm King Records 1991)
Namlook - Summer (Part 3) (Fax +49-69/450464 1995)
Craig Armstrong – Weather Storm (Melankolic 1997)
Massive Attack v Mad Professor – Cool Monsoon (Weather Storm) (Wild Bunch Records 1995)
Bop - Sunrain (Med School 2011)
Presence – Better Day (Backroom Mix) (Pagan 1997)
The Other People Place - Sunrays (Warp Records 2001)
Juan Atkins – Summer In The City (Scion Audio/Visual 2011)
KMA Productions – Cape Fear (Urban Beat 1996)
Gabrielle – Sunshine (Wookie Main Mix) (Go! Beat 1999)
Deadboy – Wish U Were Here (Numbers 2011)
Hyetal – Beach Scene (Black Acre 2011)
New Order – The Beach (Factory Records 1983)
Animal Collective – Summertime Clothes (Dam-Funk Remix) (Domino 2009)
Sugarhill Gang – Hot Hot Summer Day (Sugar Hill Records 1980)

Listen here

Direct DL


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2011)

tangerinedream said:


> An new density of sound for y'all http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=112
> 
> If you've never heard it - it's eclectic unsigned sort of stuff. Enjoy x


 





 great selection td



ringo said:


> Finally got home internet sorted, here's last night's Purple radio show, with Mr Swing Easy belting out the Studio 1.


 Thanks as ever


Notorious J.I.M said:


> I did a summer mix


 Looks great JIM - sticking it up on the radio while theres some  summer to talk about


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 2, 2011)

clockwatcher twice






human league - things that dreams are made of
brokenchord - a girl of 13 summers
doshy - suspiria
eprom - chromium decay
swindle - playground
terror danjah - reinforced (orig mix)
substance b - dora au college a fou fou fou
xxxy - open your eyes
nightwave - feel
perc - purple
silent servant - violencia (function mix)
sandwell district - speed + sound (endless)
function - variance 1


here we go


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 3, 2011)

Notorious, that summer mix is great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Notorious J.I.M said:


> I did a summer mix
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## placid (Aug 4, 2011)

The Dub Techno Sound Of Detroit

following on from my Berlin mix i thought I'd play some dubby technoey bits from Detroit …mainly consisting of Steven Hitchell, Rod Modell, Mike Huckaby and Octal Industries, it offers, for me, a more refined sound than Berlin,  but just as effective, huge expanses of sound, delays and reverb and basslines, 

NB: - This is best heard on a system with bonus oomph.

anyway  enough rambling. here's the tracklist

CV313 - Seconds to Forever - Echospace
DeepChord – hr-01 - Hierophant
Imax - 3am - Octal
Model 500 - Starlight [Soultek's Falling Stars Mix] - Echospace
Convextion - Miranda (Echospace Remixes) - Matrix
DeepChord - DC13 - Deep Chord
CV - Movement - Octal
Mike Huckaby - My Life With the Wave - SYNTH
Deepchord - DC12 - Deep Chord
Octal Industries - Automatik - Transistor Rhythm
Claude Vonstroke - Who's Afraid Of Detroit? [D e e p c h o r d Remix] - Echospace
DeepChord - DC14 - Deep Chord
Mike Huckaby - Radiance - Deep Transportation
cv313 – Dimensional Space - Echospace
Deepchord - Departure - Octal
CV313 - Seconds To Forever (Reshape) - Echospace (meant to play the next track but the record was running out.. hey ho)
DeepChord – Electromagnetic Dowsing - Synth
DeepChord - Vantage Isle - Echospace
DeepChord - Dc13 - Deep Chord

Oh and here's the link - http://www.acid-house.net/DTSDetroit.mp3 (available from midnight 04/08/11)

I make no apologies for the amount of Deepchord on this mix.

As usual, all done in one hit on 2 x technics  just under 2 hours @ 320 kbps - 275mb

I have a page on FB now as my group got removed , then reinstated, then removed, I decided to give up with it.
I am now here, for mixes , gig updates and general banter
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 5, 2011)

placid said:


> The Dub Techno Sound Of Detroit
> I make no apologies for the amount of Deepchord on this mix.


 
New month New mix 
Placid


----------



## Supine (Aug 7, 2011)

A mix I did on Friday:

http://soundcloud.com/supine/not-big-not-chilled-mix

Pieces Of A Dream - Warm Weather (Jimmy The Twin Edit) 
78Edits - Space Talk 
Q Burns Abstract Message - Balearic Chainsaw (Gazeebo's Reprise) 
Gazeebo - Planet Boogie 
DJ Raw Sugar - A Touch Of Tina 
Wynd Chymes - Festival 
Jaye P Morgan - Can't Hide Love (Ole Smokey's Bless My Soul Edit) 
Noir & Haze - Around (Solomun Vox Mix) 
Los Charly's Orchestra - Disco Gamma (Balearic House Club Mix) 
Holy Ghost! - Hold On 
Kid Creole - I Believe (40 Thieves Remix) 
Laszlo - Satori (Laszlo Nu Disco Remix) 
Jonno & Tommo - Scare The Night 
Jamie L - Something Better (Flash Atkins Mix) 
The Owl - Feel Good 
Get Down Edits - Inside My Love (Daz Inside My Filter Rework)

Enjoy


----------



## Apathy (Aug 7, 2011)

went on decks first time in ages and threw these badboy old skool tunes together

http://www.mediafire.com/?fhfqxtggc746cgk


----------



## Apathy (Aug 7, 2011)

Apathy said:


> went on decks first time in ages and threw these badboy old skool tunes together
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?fhfqxtggc746cgk


revelation - synth it
cocosteel lovebomb - feel it
seduction - one and only true love
cool house - rock this party right
cartouche - feel the groove
gerome sportelli - acid in my house
n-joi - techno gangsters
newcleus - jam on it
shiver - ursa major 7
hmc - cum on
codine - dream sequence
death charge - drum death
westbam - monkey say monkey do
2 for joy - in a state
tamsin - its easy
forgemasters - pump me
JK - CAT 197
untouchables - trippin
acid kid - its 2005 JACK did u notice?
s'express - superfly guy
**** this bit my laptop fooked up recording for 10 mins****
fillet-o-fish - lets talk about
paradox - jailbreak
air liquide - robot wars
hmc - phreakin
eon - inner mind
critical rhythm - fall into a trance
passion flower - based on space
xon - dissonance
fast money - one $


----------



## moody (Aug 8, 2011)

oldie from me, bit of punk thro to electro with a bit of acid thrown in.

http://waxdj.com/djs/1184/


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

Something new from me to celebrate my return to Urban (I came back to gawp at riot threads)
The Witch is Back
It's a smooth blend of ambient, electro, dubstep, techno, witch-house, hardcore, breakcore, and stuff.
If even one person enjoys one minute of it, I'll be happy 
*Tracklist*
[00:00] Kangding ray - Or
[03:35] Holy Other - Touch
[06:37] LAKE R▲DIO - Taps
 [06:27] oOoOO - Burnout Eyes [Visions of Trees remix]
[09:11] Kryptic Minds - Just After Sunset
[10:52] GuMMy†Be▲R! - What Makes You Cry
 [13:45] Ancient Methods - Second Method A2 [Radio Edit]
[18:12] Sandwell District - Immolare [Silent Servant Version]
[23:15] Zwischenwelt - Telemetric
[26:40] Burial -Street Halo
[29:15] Bassnectar - Timestretch [West Coast Lo Fi remix]
 [31:32] Model 500 - The Chase [Neutral mix]
[33:49] Cybotron - Alleys of Your Mind
[35:33] Linox - Lilien
[36:53] Soom T & Disrupt - Puff the Police
[39:35] L Drift & Low Ki - Fist of Dubstep [Radikal Guru remix]
 [41:07] Teksteppa - Original Ruffnex
[43:37] Korsakoff - Audioholic
[47:57] Cardopusher - Show me Your Pussy Massive
[50:43] MPT - Hey You
[54:50] DJ Et3rn1-T - Chase the DEVIL Remix
[57:07] Africa Hitech - Out in the Streets
 [57:51] Overcharge - Minds are Changing
[63:17] ANBB - One


----------



## perplexis (Aug 8, 2011)

placid said:


> The Dub Techno Sound Of Detroit
> 
> following on from my Berlin mix i thought I'd play some dubby technoey bits from Detroit …mainly consisting of Steven Hitchell, Rod Modell, Mike Huckaby and Octal Industries, it offers, for me, a more refined sound than Berlin, but just as effective, huge expanses of sound, delays and reverb and basslines,
> 
> ...


Tracklist looks hench. Grabbing me that now!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 8, 2011)

MOOMBAHTON MIX

I've been picking up bits and bobs of Moombahton for a year or so and reckon I finaly have enough good stuff to do a mix, so here it is!

Download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WZK7RE36
Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/moombahton-mix/

1) Waka Flocka Flame Grove St. Party (Skinny Friedman remix)
2) Armand Van Helden / Eddie Thoenick Witch Doktor (DJ Apt One Moombahton Mix)
3) Unknown - Block Rocking
4) Ini Kamoze Hotstepper (edo remix)
5) Dave Nada KRS Moombahton
6) DJ Ayres Hip-Hop / Warzone
7) TC Where's My Money (Caspa Remix - Munchi's Kinda Agressive Right Now Moombahcore Rmx)
8) Steve Konkel & Nate Metro Bass Boy - Let The Bass Be Louder
9) Tactic Cosmo & Dibs - Star Eyes (Tactic Moombahton Remix)
10)DJ Ayres Pacha on Acid
11)DJ Orion You Can't Win feat. BigFreedia (Orion Edit)
12)Them Jeans Flying Rats (DJ Apt One Moombahton remix)
13)Heartbreak Grown Man Shit
14)Munchi vs Wayne Wonder Hope (DJ Ayres blend)
15)DJ Ayres Pu Tun Tun / Hey


----------



## ringo (Aug 17, 2011)

Last week's show from the middle of the troubles.

Not getting a web link button so copy & paste this:

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20110810.mp3

Police And Thieves - Junior Murvin (Island 7)
War Ina A Babylon - Max Romeo (Island 7)
Gun In The Ghetto - Hot Shot All Stars (Hot Shot 7)
Lawless Street - Don Drummond (Teneico 7)
Curfew - Wailers (Tuff Gong 7)
Watch How The People Dancing - Kenny Knots (Honest Johns 12)
Nothing Never Done Before Time - White Mice (Intellitec 12)
Give Me The Vives - Horace Martin (Music Track 12)
Korner King - Devon Clarke Digital English 7)
Blow Pipe - Hughie Isaachar (Reggae On Top 7)
Tribute To Don Drummond - Rico (Trbute LP)
Bam-Bam - Pliers (Taxi 7)
Original Fat Thing - Echo Minott (Jammys 7)
Automatic - King Everald (Firehouse 7)
Tell Dem - Courtney Melody (Firehouse 7)
Heads High - Mr Vegas (Greensleeves 12)
Ghetto People Song - Everton Blender (Flames 7)
Why Be Afraid - Tony Rebel (Flames 7)
Jah Jah - Leroy Smart (Channel One 7)
King Tubbys
Jah Forgive Them - Leroy Smart (Micron 7)


----------



## Numbers (Aug 17, 2011)

Wonderful stuff ringo, and to all.

This thread is one of the greatest things on the entire web.  Twice this week placid's acid mixes have seen me through 20km lunchtime cycles - once I'd no doubt have burned up the dancefloor full of drugs to it, now it's helping me with my midlife spread 

I've got so much wonderful wonderful music from this thread my friends and family think I'm Mr Music, mixes no-one (except those on this thread) will ever hear and always blow people away, in pretty much most of the finest genres of music there is.

Thank you all.. and long may it continue.


----------



## dogroughzine (Aug 17, 2011)

not sure if ANYONE will like this, but its an old school happy hardcore (evolution records / bass generator / rezerection) and gabber mix i done, in practice for my mates birthday festival a couple of months ago. i'm only new to this so be gentle, i'm happy with most of it, even if the first bit is a bit cheesy.

the dancefloor went wild on the night, i guess thats all that matters.

http://soundcloud.com/dan-hutchinson/dark-passenger-brownfest-2011


----------



## moody (Aug 17, 2011)

classic from me, features gwen guthrie, blackbyrds, chicken lips, freestyle recordings,

Actually got to play along side benji b and bill brewster at the big chill bars from just this mix.

stream or download.

http://waxdj.com/djs/1056/

track listing is as follows..

1.Colour Box .... Shotgun
2.Sly & Robbie Feat Shinehead.... Boops (here we go)
3.Adam Goldstone feat Fonda Rae .... Alternations
4.Gwen Guthrie ..... Ain't Got Nothing But The Rent
5.White Light Circus ...... Marching Orders *RMX 
6.Jazzanova ...... Capitol A
7.Popular Computer ...... Can't Forget You *EDIT
8.Sir Eddie Real & The Realistics ..... Que Pasa Cabasa
9.Isolee ........ Beua Mot Plage
10.Nile .......... To Sir With Love *DUB
11.Konk ..... Baby D
12.Jaguar .......... Thats Your Problem Baby
13.Blackbryds ........ Rock Creek Park
14.Sir Drew ......... Katso
15.Chicken Lips ......... Sweet Cow *RMX
16.Josh Wink ....... 516 Acid *RMX
17.F.I.T.S Vs The Idjuts ........ Deborah Dub *DUB
18.Foolish & Sly ........ Rainfall *LIVE DUB

Enjoy this journey through the acid tinged dark disco dub........love
propper underground mate!

track listing is as follows..

1.Colour Box .... Shotgun
2.Sly & Robbie Feat Shinehead.... Boops (here we go)
3.Adam Goldstone feat Fonda Rae .... Alternations
4.Gwen Guthrie ..... Ain't Got Nothing But The Rent
5.White Light Circus ...... Marching Orders *RMX 
6.Jazzanova ...... Capitol A
7.Popular Computer ...... Can't Forget You *EDIT
8.Sir Eddie Real & The Realistics ..... Que Pasa Cabasa
9.Isolee ........ Beua Mot Plage
10.Nile .......... To Sir With Love *DUB
11.Konk ..... Baby D
12.Jaguar .......... Thats Your Problem Baby
13.Blackbryds ........ Rock Creek Park
14.Sir Drew ......... Katso
15.Chicken Lips ......... Sweet Cow *RMX
16.Josh Wink ....... 516 Acid *RMX
17.F.I.T.S Vs The Idjuts ........ Deborah Dub *DUB
18.Foolish & Sly ........ Rainfall *LIVE DUB

Enjoy this journey through the acid tinged dark disco dub........love, smutt.xx
propper underground mate!

track listing is as follows..

1.Colour Box .... Shotgun
2.Sly & Robbie Feat Shinehead.... Boops (here we go)
3.Adam Goldstone feat Fonda Rae .... Alternations
4.Gwen Guthrie ..... Ain't Got Nothing But The Rent
5.White Light Circus ...... Marching Orders *RMX 
6.Jazzanova ...... Capitol A
7.Popular Computer ...... Can't Forget You *EDIT
8.Sir Eddie Real & The Realistics ..... Que Pasa Cabasa
9.Isolee ........ Beua Mot Plage
10.Nile .......... To Sir With Love *DUB
11.Konk ..... Baby D
12.Jaguar .......... Thats Your Problem Baby
13.Blackbryds ........ Rock Creek Park
14.Sir Drew ......... Katso
15.Chicken Lips ......... Sweet Cow *RMX
16.Josh Wink ....... 516 Acid *RMX
17.F.I.T.S Vs The Idjuts ........ Deborah Dub *DUB
18.Foolish & Sly ........ Rainfall *LIVE DUB

Enjoy this journey through the acid tinged dark disco dub........love, smutt.xx


----------



## perplexis (Aug 18, 2011)

dogroughzine said:


> not sure if ANYONE will like this, but its an old school happy hardcore (evolution records / bass generator / rezerection) and gabber mix i done, in practice for my mates birthday festival a couple of months ago. i'm only new to this so be gentle, i'm happy with most of it, even if the first bit is a bit cheesy.
> 
> the dancefloor went wild on the night, i guess thats all that matters.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dan-hutchinson/dark-passenger-brownfest-2011


Gabber Zombie Nation always sells it for me 
Not a massive fan of the Happy Hardcore, but hugely enjoying the battering kickdrum action when it gets nasty!


----------



## dogroughzine (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah Gabber's more my thing too. I heard Angerfist play that tune in Bristol and just had to find it, quite comical but i love it.


----------



## perplexis (Aug 18, 2011)

dogroughzine said:


> Yeah Gabber's more my thing too. I heard Angerfist play that tune in Bristol and just had to find it, quite comical but i love it.


Also, your other mix up on soundcloud is a bit of belter. Nice one!


----------



## dogroughzine (Aug 18, 2011)

perplexis said:


> Also, your other mix up on soundcloud is a bit of belter. Nice one!



cheers


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 18, 2011)

dogroughzine said:


> not sure if ANYONE will like this, but its an old school happy hardcore (evolution records / bass generator / rezerection) and gabber mix i done, in practice for my mates birthday festival a couple of months ago. i'm only new to this so be gentle, i'm happy with most of it, even if the first bit is a bit cheesy.
> 
> the dancefloor went wild on the night, i guess thats all that matters.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dan-hutchinson/dark-passenger-brownfest-2011



I know I'm gonna like this.  Couple of my fave labels on there


----------



## dogroughzine (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah i've just relistened to the other mix on my soundcloud and that might be a better listen for anyone not liking the sound of happy hardcore, its all gabber (dutch / italan mainly)


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 18, 2011)

Just downloaded a bunch of these.  Cheers


----------



## dogroughzine (Aug 18, 2011)

excuse the evil activities tune with the coldplay bit in, its fucking awful


----------



## perplexis (Aug 18, 2011)

dogroughzine said:


> excuse the evil activities tune with the coldplay bit in, its fucking awful


Hahaha, yeah that one cheesed my face off a little bit. But the context lets it off. Just....


----------



## dogroughzine (Aug 18, 2011)

when it finally kicks in its okay, but the breakdown / singalong / lighters in the air bit goes on for waaaay too long.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2011)

PFUNK Tribute Mix - link for write up, streaming and download
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2011/08/make-mine-p.html






Make Mine the P

Transmissions from the Mothership
P Funk
Everything is on the One
Mothership Connection
Funketelechy
Placebo Syndrome
*-*
Nappy Dugout
Together
Big Footin'
Let's Take it to the People
Standing on the Verge of Getting it On
Uncle Jam
Get Off Your Ass and Jam
Foot Soldiers (Star-Spangled Funky)
*-*
Atomic Dog (Instrumental)
Let's Play House
Crush It
Aqua Boogie
Flash Light
Freak of the Week
Knee Deep
One Nation Under a Groove


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 20, 2011)

Haven't been around much lately but mixes keeping me company - cheers ringo, Apathy, porno and moody 

Looks good ska, on the dl!


----------



## Supine (Aug 21, 2011)

Few PC issues but mostly OK. My show from Friday - recorded live, warts & all 

http://soundcloud.com/supine/supine-sessions-friday-19th

Daytona - Sound Of Music (Fingermans Boogie In Your Face Edit)
Suzanne Kraft - Morning Come
Daniel Lucas - After Dark
Suzanne Kraft - Green Flash
Dolly Parton - Potential Boyfriend (Intrumental)
Fred Ventura - The Years (Instrumental)
Slow It Down - Sunburn
Noir & Haze - Around (Solomun Vox Mix)
Suzanne Kraft - Femme Cosmic
The Rah Band - Message From The Stars (Northern Rascal Comsat Edit 2011)
Womack & Womack - Teardrops (Good Parts Edit)
Art Bleek - Other Lane
Aux N Morris - El Huerto Del Salsa (Jac Lyde Remix)
Eurythmics - Love Is A Stranger (Disco Synidicats Vulgur Obsession Recut)
Sparkle - Handsome Man (Cosmic Boogie Edit)
Fire In My Heart - Escape From New York
Rayko - Broadway
Phil Collins - I'm Not Moving (Idjut Boys Edit)
Willow Band - Willowman (Todd Terje Re-Edit)
Foxy - Madamoiselle
Peggy Lee - A Doodlin Song
William De Vaughn - Figures Can't Calculate
Eighties Ladies - Turned Onto You
Ed Solo / Deekline - Sensi
Ed Solo / Deekline - Ghost Town
Alex Reece - Pulp Fiction


----------



## ден павлов (Aug 23, 2011)

super music


----------



## ден павлов (Aug 23, 2011)

Питомник абиссинских кошек


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2011)

ден павлов said:


> Питомник абиссинских кошек



You could probably get your ears pinned back on the NHS


----------



## perplexis (Aug 23, 2011)

ден павлов said:


> Питомник абиссинских кошек


shto? I patchemoo zdyess?


----------



## ringo (Aug 25, 2011)

Ringo Umbongo & Mr Swing Easy in session

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20110824.mp3

Battlefield - Robert Lee (Tuff Scout 7)
Tuff Scout - Carl Meeks (Tuff Scout 10)
Give Thanks And Praise - Hue B (Tuff Scout 7)
Revolution - Dubzone Crew (Dubzone 10)
Jah Jah Me - Danny Red (Inner Sanctuary 10)
Praise The King - Earl Zero (Lumumba 12)
Heavily Protected - Steve Santana (Twinkle 12)
Rise ~ Mr Vegas (In The Street 7)
Smooth Silk Body ~ Richie Davis (Mafia And Fluxy 7)
No Time To Linger - Terry Linen (Joe Frazier 7)
Knowledge - Bushman (Charm 7)
Black People - Sly and Robbie (Taxi 7)
Wa Dat For - Cham (Xtra Large 7)
Buddy Bye Bye - Johnny Osbourne (Jammys 7)
Dangerous - Conroy Smith (Jah Life 7)
Serious Thing - Suru Board (Jam Rock 7)
Trash & Ready - Supercat (Jammys 7)
Musical Scorcher - Carrie Johnstone (Studio 1 7)
Last Dance - Al Campbell (Studio 1 7)
Dont Want To see You Cry - Alton Ellis (Studio 1 7)
Dont Say No - Gaylads (Studio 1 7)
Lonely Street - The Conquerors (Treasure Isle 7)
Licking Stick - Desmond Dekker (Beverleys 7)
Son Of Man - Alton Ellis (Clintones 7)
Creation Rebel - Freddie McKay (Earthquake 7)
Jah Man - Freddie McKay (Earthquake 7)


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2011)

Great show Ringo. 
Loving that Jah Jah Me , Danny Red tune.
Heavily Protected - Steve Santana eh?

Where did you find that so quickly?


----------



## ringo (Aug 26, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Great show Ringo.
> Loving that Jah Jah Me , Danny Red tune.
> Heavily Protected - Steve Santana eh?
> 
> Where did you find that so quickly?








I wasn't sure about the Danny Red, at first listen I thought it would have been better at a slightly less furious tempo, but bought it because it has a beautiful label design. Sounded alright on the show though, and even better that it was enjoyed.

I had a search saved on Ebay for Heavily Protected ever since I heard it on your Manasseh tape. Nothing for months and then two came up in the same week. Had to pay a little over £30 for it, but I've been playing it to death, love it.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2011)

it is fast, but I do like a driving stepper - guess its the old raver in me. And the coffee. That is a nice label.
I wish more reggae tunes would come up on Discogs - I've yet to but a record on ebay, i prefer having a fixed price when it comes to records, dont trust myself in the heat of the auction!


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2011)

Junglist...

Dj Hype And Ganja Kru - Super Sharp Shooter
The Freestylers - Warning
Congo Natty - Code Red(98 Remix)
DJ Rush - Sabotage
DJ Hype - Peace.Love & Unity
Philly Blunt - Warning(Powder Mix)
Ed Rush & Optical & Roni Size - Naked Lunch
dj nut nut feat. frankie paul - Special Dedicatio
DJ Hype & Zinc - Musically Dope
Adam F - Brand New Funk
Raiden - Working Class Heroes
Q-Project - Champion Sound(Hardcore Will Never Die Remix)
Ram Trilogy - Beastman
ed rush - technology
Aphrodite - Listen To The Rhythm Flow
Aphrodite & Mickey Finn - Drop top caddy
dj hype & alex reece - drum and bass - pulp fiction(2)
DJ Hype - Only One Life To Give(Crystal Clear Remix)
Ed Rush & Optical - Pacman(Ram Trilogy Remix)
Raiden - Fallin
Fatboy Slim - The Rockafeller Skank(Aphrodite Remix)
TKO - Galactica
Aphrodite - I Got Five On It(D & B Remix)
aphrodite vs coolio - gangsta's paradise (drum and bass remix)
Die & Photek (Feat. Hollie) - Thunder
Aphrodite feat. Fugees - Ready Or Not(D&B Remix)
Ninjaman & Bounty Killer - Bad Boy Lick A New Shot
The Underworld - Big Up Your Chest
Rude Bwoy Monty - Out In Da Street (Junglites rmx)
Marvelous Caine - Hitman (Dream Team Remix)
Barrington Levy & Beenie Man - Under Mi Sensi - X Project Mix
D.M.S. & The Boneman X - Sweet Vibrations

just under 2 hrs @ 192kbps - 157mb

Download


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 26, 2011)

That's a great looking tracklist and a half.


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 27, 2011)

Been ages since I had any deck time, managed to grab a few hours today. 

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/plasticine

Aril Brikha - Groove la Chord Shuffle Mix 
Plastikman - Plasticine 
Paperclip People - The Floor 
Stefan Robbers - Some Kind of Mixture 
Soultek - Still Life 
Speedy J - Pepper 
Plastikman - Marbles 
Optic Nerve - Another World 
Jeff Mills - Hocus Pocus 
Paperclip People - Throw 
John Beltran feat Open House etc etc Fragile 
Aril Brikha - Wayback


----------



## Cloud (Aug 27, 2011)

Mixing a bit iffy but seriously top tunes, I guess that's what matters 

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2011-08-27T15_30_06-07_00


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2011)

ska invita said:


> it is fast, but I do like a driving stepper - guess its the old raver in me. And the coffee. That is a nice label.
> I wish more reggae tunes would come up on Discogs - I've yet to but a record on ebay, i prefer having a fixed price when it comes to records, dont trust myself in the heat of the auction!


i take that back!
http://www.discogs.com/buy/Vinyl/Junior-Reid-Jail-House-We-Got-To-Leave/42433137?ev=bp_titl
(check price)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh look a tracklist appears 

Apologise for not listing, I tend to slap owt on and not remember it the next day  Plus I really should listen the the damn things a few times before starting and stop going for a smoke every other track lol

Bit of pitch mayhem (should do it again properly!) but list for previous is

Nick Turner - Love Is Reel
Amine edge and_pezzner all_night_loop
Elef - Stolen Reality
Daniel_dexter-chicagos_flower -fritz zander_remix
Eats Everything - The Entrance Song
IKE - Discodenz
Danny Daze - Fall away from love
Mikalogic - Super Us
Audiojack - Mind Games

erm and a couple of others


----------



## placid (Sep 2, 2011)

Essentially records which I have but have not yet managed to put into a mix as they are either too fast or too bonkers or a combination of both.

Naturally, my idea of bonkers and yours may vary, but I can only go by my own bonkers induced reality and upload the result.  Looking back, theres only a couple I'd class as full on monsters, but the not so full-on are blooming fast…  oddly enough i still ended up playing them at about -4, the thought of hearing them on 0 or + anything baffles me..

anyway  enough warbling..

mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/technomonsters.mp3

Basic Channel – Phylyps Trak - Basic Channel
Aphex Twin – Aboriginal Mix - White
DJ ESP - Fresh Air - Generator
Sterac - promo
Dark Comedy –  Clavia's North - Art of Dance
Sympletic – Noname (Remix) - Ifach
Planetary Assault Systems - Forms - Peacefrog
The Memory Foundation - m-Plant
Anthony Shakir - The Random Hustle - Dust Science
Mystic Rythem – Track Relaxer - Peacefrog
Woody Mcbride - Rattlesnake - Magnetic North
Jamie Read – Vibe Nations - Ugly
Blake Baxter - Vision of Truth - UR
The Source - Untitled - R&S
Basic Channel – Octaedre - Basic Channel plank  promo 003  i think
Monolake – Cyan - Chain Reaction
Indio - Blue Fantasy - Transmat
Jeff Mills - Untitled - Axis
Like a Tim - Avanger - Djax-up-beats
Nico - Withdrawl - ESP
Perfect Sync - Down the Deep
Paresys – Untitled - Re-Load
Mike Henk – Untitled  - Pulsar

Done in one hit on 2xtechnics 1210s - approx 2 hours (just under)  @320 kbps  280mb.

For more infos, gigs and musics - like me - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551

enjoy


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the ultra-minimalist page design.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 2, 2011)

Zee, placid, ringo and Addy - top stuff as always. Guess it's well overdue that I put together another mix innit?!!

(Danny Red a big fave of mine too ever since hearing Channel One dropping some tough dubs at NHC 09).


----------



## Addy (Sep 2, 2011)

stephj said:


> Guess it's well overdue that I put together another mix innit?!!



We dont even have to answer that question for you, you already know the answer


----------



## extra dry (Sep 3, 2011)

seven hours to download one song..I hate slow internet


----------



## Addy (Sep 3, 2011)

Tonights radio show..
Liquid DnB, a bit of Nu-Rave and a lil bit of old skool

Download

18:02 : dj marky and spy - riff raff
18:05 : netsky - Secret agent
18:09 : camo and krooked - history of the future
18:12 : netsky - I refuse (shock one remix)
18:16 : camo and krooked - turn up (the music)
18:20 : CLS - Their Names Were Trot & Melon
18:24 : Blame & The Pedge - Avalon
18:28 : Cyantific - Space Station Kru
18:32 : Blu Mar Ten - Starting Over
18:36 : London Elektricity - The Great Drum & Bass Swindle
18:42 : Pink - There You Go (Mickey Finn Remix)
18:45 : echo inada - breathe
18:48 : blokhe4d - full circle
18:52 : Blame Ft Jocelyn Brown - Set Me Free (Main Mix)
18:56 : B Complex - Beautiful Lies
19:01 : sub focus - could this be real (sub focus drum and bass mix)
19:03 : danny byrd - sweet harmony (feat liquid)
19:06 : Sub Focus - B1 The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up (Sub Focus Remix)
19:08 : Sub Focus - The Prodigy - Take Me To The Hospital (Subfocus Remix)
19:11 : Sub Focus - Let The Story Begin
19:15 : Sub Focus - Last Jungle
19:18 : N-Trance - Set You Free (Sketi Re-edit)
19:21 : DJ Mayor - Frequency Line
19:24 : Eddie Voyager - Da Cut
19:27 : Generic Bass - Armageddon
19:30 : The Wise Man - '89 Rewind
19:33 : Hypomanic - freakin awesome
19:37 : Seduction - Can You Feel It
19:39 : Noise Factory - Be_Free
19:41 : Sudden Def - Give It To Me (Got It Remix)
19:44 : Austin - I get high
19:47 : Q Bass - Dancin People
19:48 : Phuture Assassins - Shot like dis
19:50 : Frequency - Kiss The Sky
19:51 : RHYTHM SECTION - NU GENERATION (OUTTA MY FACE)
19:54 : SL2 - Way In My Brain
19:55 : The Hedgehog Affair - Oh Wow What A Rush
19:57 : 2 Bad Mice - Hold It Down (Remix)

Download


----------



## Aitch (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi everyone I haven't been into House music for aaages but I came across these tunes and thought they'd make a good mix so here it is...
let me know what you think 

http://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/house-mix


----------



## ringo (Sep 7, 2011)

Lots of roots this week, including a little Dillinger selection and a couple of favourite dubs

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20110907.mp3

So Long Farewell - Freddie Mckay (Beverleys 7)
Roots Natty Roots - Devon Russel (Studio 1)
Almighty I - Dennis Walks (Joe Gibbs 7)
Row Fisherman Row - Junior Deldago (Incredible Music 7)
Love Can Run Faster - Robert Palmer (Island 7)
Unknown - No Idea (Blank 7)
Eastman Skank - Dillinger (Black Swan 7)
Bellvue Patient - Dillinger (Heavy Duty 7)
Mind Your Own Business - Dillinger (Magnum 7)
Bionic Dread - Dillinger (Disco MIx 7)
Caymanas Park - Dillinger (Well Charge 7)
If It Feels - Ambelique (Peckings 7)
In And Out Of Love - Bitty McClean (Taxi 7)
No Cigarette Smoking - Stephen Marley (Street Beat 7)
Bubbling Horn - Rupie Edwards (Success 7)
Cheater - Dennis Brown (Randys 7)
Children Of Israel - Dennis Brown (Love 7)
Jerusalem - Devon Irons (Talent 77 7)
Under Heavy Manners - Derrick Morgan (Justice 7)
King Tubbys version
Black Romeo Dub - Scientist (AL JR. 7)
Babylon You Must Go Down - Desmond Irie (TR Groovemaster 7)
African Challenge - Zoot Simms (Studio 1 7)
Bad Man Posse - Junior Murvin (DATC 7)
Protect Us Jah - Morgan Heritage (Digital-B 7)
Nah Give Up - Abidjah (Cali Bud 7)
Free Up De Herb - Sizzla (Maximum Sound 7)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 8, 2011)

Not drinking while mixing helps 

Some stuff thrown together, dub/deep/funky house

http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2011-09-07T19_54_48-07_00


----------



## Aitch (Sep 8, 2011)

Cloud said:


> Not drinking while mixing helps
> 
> Some stuff thrown together, dub/deep/funky house
> 
> http://silv3rstone.podomatic.com/entry/2011-09-07T19_54_48-07_00



yep used to be amazed at how awful a mix sounded the next day which the night before had sounded amazing!


----------



## Addy (Sep 8, 2011)

...a bit more jungle

LTJ Bukem - Music
Renegade - Terrorist
Dead Dred - Dred Bass (Origin Unknown Remix)
Ganja Kru - Computerised Cops/Pascal's Rmx
D.M.S. & The Boneman X - Sweet Vibrations              
Q Project - Champion Sound(Original Mix)
Dj Morph - Only Love
Tango  - War For 94
Deep Blue - the Helicopter Tune
Brainkillers - screwface pt 3 (mellow mix)
Adrian Blunt & Lord Scarak     - Commence The Silence          
Urban Shakedown - Arsonist
Potential Bad Boy & Chatter B - Vibes
Remarc and Lewi Cifer- Ricky (Bonus Mix)             
DJ Nut Nut - Special Dedication (Ladies Mix)
Unknown - So Afraid
DJ SS - The Lighter
Dj hype - p funk - p funk era

65 minutes @ 192kbps = 90mb

Download


----------



## Cloud (Sep 9, 2011)

placid said:


> I make no apologies for the amount of Deepchord on this mix.



I like em 

*dons Detroit cap*


----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 10, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-acid-attack

BRING IT ON - 20 min 8 records god knows how many mixes. One take no planning. Was on the decks and just thought I would hit record and go for it..........I love it. Stuck it on my B sound cloud account.




Records Used
Jeff Mills - Kat Race 
The Advent - B4 
Holy Ghost - Mad Monks on Zinc 
Teste - The Wipe 
Koenig Cylinders - Carousel 
Soultek - Soultwist 
Dan Bell - Losing Control 
Jeff Mills - Hocus Pocus.


----------



## rasrave (Sep 10, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-acid-attack
> 
> BRING IT ON - 20 min 8 records god knows how many mixes. One take no planning. Was on the decks and just thought I would hit record and go for it..........I love it. Stuck it on my B sound cloud account.
> 
> ...


Made some Carbonara and drank some wine...thank you Zeedoodles for that one!


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2011)

Back 2 Skool

Wishdokta - The Accused (Possessed By The Devils Mix)
Ratpack - Searchin’ For My Rizzla
G Force - I need some XTC (Vocal mix) 1
Venom - I Need Your Love
Terrorize - It's Just A Feeling
Rhythm Section - Perfect Love 2am
Wishdokta - Teknoskitzo
Kicks Like A Mule - Number One [Rockers Mix]
Rhythm Quest - Closer To All Your Dreams (Hibrid Mix).mp3
Generator - Narcomaniac (Adrenochrome Mix
Smooth But Hazzardous - Made U Dance
Venom - Never Felt This Way Before
Q Bass - Hardcore Will Never Die (E Type Mix)
Urban Hype - Trip To Trumpton (Remix)
Sub Love - AA2) Sub Love - 1 4 0 'Twisted Techno EP' (EARTHX5T)
Phuture Assassins              - Future Sound
ONE II ONE - I Want You (Manix Mix)
pyschotropic - Hypnosis (SL2 Remix)
The Brothers Grimm - Exodus (The Lion awakes)
DJ Seduction - Can You Feel It 
Doc Scott - NHS (Disco Remix)
Anthema - (Remix)
The Prodigy - Fire (Edit)
Eat Life - Bach To Basics
Open Skies - Stop The Music!

60 minutes @ 192kbps =81.4mb
Download


----------



## Cloud (Sep 17, 2011)

We should have a mix of the year, my vote would go to jack of dubs mix posted around march i think.

I'm quite amazed at the transition between Komonazmuk - 'Bad Apple' and Mala - 'Eyez'

I use a digital mixing thing where making two tunes one is the idea  but that's done on vinyl i believe, amazin.

 I have both the tracks but nothing sound like them together.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 19, 2011)

Cloud said:


> We should have a mix of the year, my vote would go to jack of dubs mix posted around march i think.
> 
> I'm quite amazed at the transition between Komonazmuk - 'Bad Apple' and Mala - 'Eyez'
> 
> ...


IM with you on that Cloud it is a brilliant mix - loved it so much i hosted it on my blog too:
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.com/2010/11/guest-mix-response-or-reaction-jack-of.html
the  Daedelus - 'Order of the Golden Dawn' + Mala - 'Changes' mix is a cracker too.

...but I dont think its a vinyl mix though, even more blue peter badges if it is
btw I think it was posted autumn last year - time flies...


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 19, 2011)

new mix. new eno through to new fennesz via some early summer favourites.
*clockwatchererer (93mb)*​*eno* - _dense air/fiercer aisles_​*eno & harmonia* - _sometimes in autumn (shackleton mix)_​*objekt* - _tinderbox_​*how to dress well* - _ready for the world (laurel halo mix)_​*old apparatus* - _untitled (side a)_​*chasing voices* -_ acid bathory_​*miles* - _on the fly_​*pale sketcher* - _seventh heaven_​*morphosis* -_ kawn_​*holy other* - _With U_​*motion sickness of time travel* - _luminaries_​*the caretaker* - _great hidden sea of the unconscious_​*lapalux* - _quick kiss_​*fennesz* - _july_​
blog​


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 20, 2011)

This mix is full of tracks that are either Rap inspired Reggae or Reggae inspired Rap. Sometimes its hard to tell the difference as the two styles fuse to form something magical...

Dead Prez - Dead Mans Shoes
Mato - Ah Yeah
Shinehead - know how fe chat
BDP - Lick A Shot
B.I.G. - Respect
Capleton - Wings Of The Morning
Louie Rankin - Typewriter
Lady Apache - Rock and Come en
Fu Schnickens - Ring the Alarm
Dub Pistols - Ganja (Remix)
Nas & Damian Marley - Nah Mean (Remix)
B.I.G.- Hypnotize (Remix)
Das FX - Real Hip Hop (Remix)
Rodney P - Live Up
Ol Dirty - Shimmy Shimmy Ya (Remix)
Capleton - Tour
Public Enemy - Bring The Noise (Remix)
Jstar - Dancehall Kings
Bobby Konders - Mack Daddy
Durrty Goodz - Live Blessed

Download http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BEZ1EV85
Stream http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/reggae-meets-rap/


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2011)

/Shameless plug
Anyone playing old skool house, acid house, DnB, Jungle, Jungle Techno, rave, hardcore breaks, rave breaks, nu-rave, J-Tek, Future Jungle ... etc fancies a weekly / bi-weekly / monthly / guest radio show on www.nu-rave.com drop me a PM and a link to a recent mix, as we have 1 or 2 slots now available for live dj's (guest mixes also welcome from people who join in the chatroom stuff)
/shameless plug


----------



## ringo (Sep 23, 2011)

Half hour of new UK dub releases from me, then MrSoundtapes.com and Mr Swing Easy take the reins for the next hour playing rock steady, roots and dancehall.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20110921.mp3

Rebel Dub - Primal Scream (Creation 12)
Chazbos Serenade - Chazbo (Salomon Heritage 12)
Roots Natty Roots - Aisha (Ariwa 7)
Curfew - Admiral Tibet (Black Redemption 10)
Ina 81 Style Chapter 4 - Jah Bunny & Rudy Ranks (Main Line 12)
Kill Them Out - Little Kirk (Tuffa Dubs 12)
Wheel O'Matilda - Sowell Radics (Tuff Scout 7)
MeltDown - Robert Lee (Tuff Scout 7)
real bad man - elephant man big ship 7
you know that i love you - mr vegas reggae industries 7
mr dj - carlton livingstone hit sound 7
after the war - cocoa tea black scorpio 7
can't stop me - delroy wilson roots from the yard 7
Roots and Vine- Norris Reid (Rockers)
ou Keep On Running Around[?]- Chester Coke (Solid State)
Love We A Deal Wid- Ashanti Waugh (Jabba Roots)
Kiss Somebody- Johnny Osbourne (Volcano)
Another Weekend- Freddie McKay (Volcano)
Step It Up- Barry Brown (Attack)
Repatriation- Errol Dunkley (Aggrovators)
Deep Meditation- Errol Dunkley (Success)
The Children Of Israel- The Loving Brothers (J&G)
tumbling tears - alton ellis coxsone 7
mark my word - marcia griffiths studio 1 7
make a joful noise - silvertones studio 1 7
high jack - jackie mittoo coxsone 7
Young In Heart- The Silvertones (Supremes)
I Fell In Love- The Conquerers (Treasure Isle)
I'm Coming Home- Eddie Perkins (Merritone)
Put Down Your Fire - Kingstonians (JJ 7)


----------



## Addy (Sep 24, 2011)

Tonights radio show on www.Nu-rave.com

Peacemaker and Leah Symons - Let the Feeling Grow (Original Mix)
Peacemaker and Lucia Holm - Wasteland (Original Mix)
The Flashback Project - Lose Control (Original Mix)
DJ Twista and Taya - Heat of the Moment (Original Mix)
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (2008 Remix)
Paul Bassrock and Anti-Science - Locked on (Ribs and Ig88 Remix)
75 Numbers - See Another Day (Peacemaker Remix)
DJ Faydz and Vinyl Junkie - Real Hardcore
The Flashback Project Ft. Kelly C - Love Inside
Rico Tubbs - I Like it Raw (Cheshire Remix)
Slaughter House Rydims - Ghetto (Original Mix)
The Full Time Superstars - Waiting for the Night (Wonter Remix)
Mr Dan and Sparks - Body Slam (DJ Twista Vip Mix)
Schema - Rat Bastard (Original Mix)
Running Man - Change Your Ways (Original Mix)
Darren Styles and Dougal and Gammer - Take Me Away (Original Mix)
DJ Faydz and Danny Unkut Ft. Mc Mad P - Hardcore Headz
The Full Time Superstars Ft. Sho Sho - Getting You Easy (Sparky's Breaks Remix)
Simon Holmes - Seraphim (Original Mix)
Shannon & Dave Skywalker - Break the Chain (Original Mix)
Radiokillaz - Get High (Original Mix)
DJ Seduction - Hardcore Heaven (Rat Pack and Shimano Remix)
Vinyl Junkie - Tearin My Love Apart (Vinyl Junkie and Sike Remix)
Slipmatt - Rock this Place (Slipmatt and Rocket Pimp Remix)
Sl2 - Way in My Brain (2008 Remix)
Muteki - Maniac (Original Mix)
Ellis D and Swane - Ruffneck Bizznizz (2008 Remix)
Pique and the Cyfi Project - Watching Over You (Sanxion Dubstep Remix)
The Flashback Project - Drum Beats
Backdraft & Sporty-O - We Do What We Want to (Vinyl Junkie Remix)
Electrux - Octopus (Original Mix)
The Upstarts - Hands Up (Original Mix)
Agent Kr - Feel the Music (Original Mix)
DJ Faydz & Joey Riot - New Style (Original Mix)
Boykz & DJ Distroi - Free Me (Boykz Remix)
Interface - A New Dawn (Original Mix)
Simon Holmes - Spindizzy (Dekoy Remix)
DJ Twista - Twice as Nice (Original Mix)
Happy Tunes - Rushin' On Pink Champagne

2 hrs @ 256kbps = 220MB

Download


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2011)

Louloubelle said:


> Yay!
> Epic intros and naughty drops is exactly what I like.
> I would be sooo happy if your sorted this out
> *is all excited*
> ...


not forgotten about this loulou - its brewing


----------



## Addy (Sep 29, 2011)

Huge set tonight... Just ignore the beer induced clangs...

Download

Tracklist:

DJ Space (2) - The Visitor
Parkhill - Word Of Mouth
Project One - A Great Day
SL2 - DJ's Take Control
Virtual Reality - Make Some Noise
Bass Construction - Dance With Power
Ramraider - Turn On The Music
T.R.I.P. - Feel So Good
Tranquil - You've Got It
Atom Heart - Whitehouse (Weird Mix)
M-D-Emm - Get Down
Danse City - Midi Overflow
N.A.M. - Recycler (Club Mix)
Psychopaths, The - Killer Mummy
Smooth But Hazzardous - Make You Dance
DJ Splix - Parsley
DMS - A Brand New World (A New Dawni
Rhythm Section - Feel The Rhythm
Second Phase - Mentasm [Remix]
Q Bass - Dancin People
DJ Doc Scott - Surgery (Ordinary Mix)
Altern 8 - Activ 8(Hardcore Holocaust Mix
Phuture Assassins - Shot like dis
The House Crew - Keep The Fire Burning (Steel W
Frequency - Kiss The Sky
RHYTHM SECTION - NU GENERATION (OUTTA MY FACE)
SL2  - Way In My Brain               
Austin - I get high
2 Bad Mice - Hold It Down (Remix)
The Hedgehog Affair - Oh Wow What A Rush
Prodigy - Everybody In The Place
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Far Out
Beltram - Beltram Vol2 'My Sound' RS9104
Blame - Music Takes You (Peace Mix)
Mackabrown - Mackabrown12
Barrington Levy (featuring Rebel MC) - Under me sensi (legalize it)
Noise Factory - Be_Free
Egyptian Empire - The_Horn_Track_(Damon_Wilde_Remix)
Awesome 3 -  Don't Go (Original Mix)
Manix   - Feel Real Good                
4 hero - Cooking up ya' brain
Orca - 4am
ComeRaveInPeace - No Sweet Sensation (Private Remix)
ComeRaveInPeace - You Are So Wonderful
ComeRaveInPeace - MusicForTheMasses (Remix Original)
ComeRaveInPeace - Such a Good Feeling
Vinyl Junkie - Electro Rays (Original Mix)
Vinyl Junkie - Pump this Party (E Lab Rat Remix)
Nefti - the Feeling (Original Mix)
Electrux - Octopus (Original Mix)
Ramos, Supreme and Sunset Regime - Gotta Believe (Billy Daniel Bunter and Sparky Remix)
Dougal and Vibes - Feel Real Free (Dougal and Gammer Remix)
Top Buzz - Living in Darkness (Twista and Sparky Remix)
Running Man - Tripper (Original Mix)
DJ Faydz & Vinyl Junkie - Acid House Party (Original Mix)
Download


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2011)

Aitch said:


> Hi everyone I haven't been into House music for aaages but I came across these tunes and thought they'd make a good mix so here it is...
> let me know what you think
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/house-mix



Just listening now - great selection - love it, especially that basment tune :0

I saw on your soundcloud it says you play dubstep + Future Garage and House - any chance of a sample?



Addy said:


> 19:55 : The Hedgehog Affair - Oh Wow What A Rush


Such a funny tune 
I like pt2 too


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2011)

yeah, but everytime I play Second Rush I get loads of people asking what the remix is lol

I'll do a hand picked remix selection distinctly for Urban75 sometime soon as most of my shows are 2nd hand from my radio slots, and I might stay sober for it too.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2011)

Addy said:


> yeah, but everytime I play Second Rush I get loads of people asking what the remix is lol
> 
> I'll do a hand picked remix selection distinctly for Urban75 sometime soon as most of my shows are 2nd hand from my radio slots, and I might stay sober for it too.


look forward to that. If youve get any other old basement records, id love to hear them - was having a little youtube excursion and realise i barely know any of them (especially the earlier stuff)

This one I do know though - I think my favourite on the label


----------



## placid (Oct 4, 2011)

A midsummers Night Mix

because we have such an abysmal summer, the powers that be take pity one week a year and let us enjoy warmth and the feeling of summer that the rest of Europe enjoys for months on end just before the icy snap sets in and condemns us to darkness and cold for the next six months… anyway..recorded on Sept 29th, windows open and was really, quite a pleasant experience…

The mix can be downloaded here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_midsummer.mp3

THe tracklist can be found here - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551

(for those not on Facebook - ill post it up in due course)

Had a bit of a meltdown at the end… and its a bit rough in places but errrm thats how I roll


----------



## ska invita (Oct 4, 2011)

placid said:


> because we have such an abysmal summer, the powers that be take pity one week a year and let us enjoy warmth and the feeling of summer that the rest of Europe enjoys for months on end just before the icy snap sets in and condemns us to darkness and cold for the next six months… anyway..recorded on Sept 29th, windows open and was really, quite a pleasant experience…


Thanks Placid - sounds like you're in the same state as me, bracing yourself for the next 6 months - Im not ready  - will have to be music to the rescue as ever - thanks



ringo said:


> Eastman Skank - Dillinger (Black Swan 7)
> Bellvue Patient - Dillinger (Heavy Duty 7)
> Mind Your Own Business - Dillinger (Magnum 7)
> Bionic Dread - Dillinger (Disco MIx 7)
> Caymanas Park - Dillinger (Well Charge 7)



This really picked me up after a shitty day - Dillinger firing all cylinders - thanks Ringo



ringo said:


> Half hour of new UK dub releases from me,


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2011)

ska invita said:


> look forward to that. If youve get any other old basement records, id love to hear them - was having a little youtube excursion and realise i barely know any of them (especially the earlier stuff)



Innit! Paul Saunders (aka Wax Doctor), Ron Wells (aka Jack Smooth), Kev Bird and that whole 'jungle tekno' sound.

Love the Hedgehog Affair EPs


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2011)

Just jumped on radio for 1/2 hr and played a few Basement tracks from my collection...
This is just for shits... i'll do a propper mix of it soon

http://ge.tt/9Qh2vV8?c

Vinyl Touch Free Party 8th .wav (advert)
Basement Phil - Take Me Up (Pt 1)
Basement Phil - I Love You
The Hedgehog Affair - Come On Let's Have Some Fun
Rush Till Dawn - We Told You
Hedgehog Affair                - Oh Wow What A Rush            
Rush Till Dawn - Second Rush
Rush Till Dawn - These Are The Sounds Of House
Rush Till Dawn - Oh My God I'm A DJ
Hedgehog Affair - Don't Just Stand There


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2011)

Some of you have already grabbed this from my soundcloud, but a mid 90s mix of house, hard house, and dare I say 'handbag' that I did a few weeks ago. Been feeling really down the last little while and doing this mix cheered me up no end.






De'Lacy - Hideaway (Deep Dish Remix)
Happy Clappers - I Believe
Junior Vasquez - Get Your Hands Off My Man
Duke - So In Love (Full Intention Mix)
Todd Terry - Jumpin' (Original Unreleased Mix)
O.T. Quartet - Hold That Sucker Down
The Ethics - La Luna (To The Beat Of The Drum)
The Mighty Dub Katz - It's Just Another Groove
Lisa Marie Experience - Jumpin' (Bizarre Inc Remix)
Jon Pleased Wimmin - Passion
Mrs Woods - Joanna (Tony De Vit Remix)
Tall Paul - Rock Da House
Wink - Higher State of Consciousness (Tweekin Acid Funk Mix)

Get it here (140mb).


----------



## Apathy (Oct 8, 2011)

just been on the ones and twos whilst i had chance.  I also pressed record

warehouse moody 89/90 era kind of stuff

space opera - electrowave
R+R - Acid off a way
unknown DJ - X-Men
masters of the universe - Rok yo body
stabbed - theme from chicago
2 in a room - do what you want
digital vamp - you can take my body
Casanovas revenge - lets work
jack frost - tom tom
paris grey - dont lead me
mayday - sinister
seperate minds - we need somebody
da posse - its my life
diskonexion - love rush
R-Tyme - illusions
jillian mandez - dont know what your missing
wired - to the beat
westbam - money say monkey do
cool house - rock this party right
spectrum - brazil
house syndicate - jam the mace (re-edit)
M.I.C - oobe1
rhythmatic - take me back
unit93 - trust no one
westbam - hold me back
turntable hype - set me free
symphony of brotherhood - sound of light

http://www.mediafire.com/?kx811focyn8qawo


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm well on that tomorrow Apathy!


----------



## Apathy (Oct 8, 2011)

just out of the blue, all them tunes were in the same pile on the shelf, so thought fuck it rang my gf told her im staying in tonight lol


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 8, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-sticklebrick-vinyl
Waiting for fresh vinyl in the post for a new house / techno mix. Had some deck time today so put these together for the first time. The first tune is my tune of the moment, will be exploring this kind of stuff more and more, thinking some atmospheric D+B would go well.

Octave One - I believe - Sandwell district mix 
Convextion - Solum Ferrum 
Casey Hogan - Inside 
Soultec - Spaceman 
Aybee - Isis 
Boards of Canada - Sixteen 
Ron Trent - Altered States - Light City Mix (Terrace) 
Aril Birkha - Groove La Chord 
Plastikman - Marbles 
Convextion - Astrum


----------



## Aitch (Oct 10, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Just listening now - great selection - love it, especially that basment tune :0
> 
> I saw on your soundcloud it says you play dubstep + Future Garage and House - any chance of a sample?
> 
> Hi ska invita, nice one glad you liked it   yeah I'll link you to a mix from the above genres at some point this week


----------



## Supine (Oct 10, 2011)

78Edits - Take My Hand 
Good Guy Mikesh &amp; Filburt - Gold Snake 
Sister S - Living Ecstasy (Norinton Remix) 
Gazeebo - Red Eye To Saturn 
The Owl - It Was Gonna Be Good 
DJ Steef - Just Let It Lay 
Cyclist - Pocket Money 
Good Guy Mikesh &amp; Filburt - Come On 
Special One - Do You Like It 
Alan Ho - Into A Deep (Hot Toddy Remix) 
Cyclist - Point Blank (Freestyle Acid Dub) 
Butcherchops - She's The Boss 
Ceilo 45 - The Land Of Phonquee 
Crazy P - Open For Service (Ron Basejam Remix) 
Maya Jane Coles - Simple Things 
The Source - You Got The Love (Extended Version) 
Coco Vegas - Heartbeat 
DJ Steef - Simply Beautiful 
Seu Jorge - Life On Mars 
Raydio - More Than One Way 
Yacht Rock - Episode One

http://soundcloud.com/supine/supine-sessions-7th-october


----------



## Apathy (Oct 12, 2011)

Apathy said:


> just been on the ones and twos whilst i had chance. I also pressed record
> 
> warehouse moody 89/90 era kind of stuff



the recording is shite, back to the drawing board.  Bollox im a bad amature with audacity i didnt save the original recording before i fcked about with it and ruined it.  then uploaded it to here before i even listened back to it.  bit of a div


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 12, 2011)

OldNewBorrowedBlue - another country, rock and indeed countryrock type mix...

Black River Bay – Earl Smith and the Night Cappers
Bee Bop Baby – Webb Foley
Gonna Row My Boat – Alton Delmore and the Browns Ferry Four
Second Fiddle – Buck Owens
It Just Dawned On Me – John Doe and The Sadies
Devil’s in the Jukebox – Ray LaMontagne and the Pariah Dogs
Bad Moon Rising – 16Horsepower
Little Boy Blue – Bonnie ‘Prince’ Billy
Honest Man Blues 3 – Woodrow Hart
The Little Lady Preacher – Tom T. Hall
Some of Shelly’s Blues – Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
High on a Hilltop  - Laura Cantrell
Turn Your Radio On – The Forester Sisters
Midnight Rider – Allman Brothers Band
Okie From Muskogee – Grateful Dead w/Beach Boys
I’m No Communist – Carson Robinson
Ain’t No Grave – Bozie Sturdivant


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2011)

Apathy said:


> the recording is shite, back to the drawing board. Bollox im a bad amature with audacity i didnt save the original recording before i fcked about with it and ruined it. then uploaded it to here before i even listened back to it. bit of a div


shame, really looking forward to checking that one out - tracklist looks really interesting (dont know most of it, but can smell its good!)

ETAL LIstening now - sounds great! [turntable hype - set me free ,<love it]


----------



## Apathy (Oct 13, 2011)

bit embarrassed.  its my new ipod thats shit, its not as loud as my last ipod so it tricked me into thinking the mix was at fault.  Fool


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah, i'm all over that mix right now apathy. it's ace.


----------



## placid (Oct 14, 2011)

My Early 90s Raving Dayz

This mix pretty much sums up what i was listening to at the clubs and in my house around 90/91.  Thought i'd leave the chicago out (although there wasn't much of it about at that time, no detroit here either) and concentrate mainly on the uk releases which i used to love…  and still do

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/Placid_Take_Me_back.mp3

THe tracklist can be found here - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551?sk=wall

Will upload T/L for non Facebook people in the next few days

Done in one hit on 2 x 1210's  2 hr approx 280mb @320kbsp

nb  im uploading the mix as i type, should be up about hall past midnight  uk time


----------



## killer b (Oct 14, 2011)

nice one placid. all about the bleep here atm...


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 14, 2011)

W00t! placid 

Looks fantastic


----------



## ska invita (Oct 14, 2011)

got some friends over tonight, gonna put this on for sure - looks top notch - thanks placid. That first Satin Storm EP was my all time fav track for many a year - even used to play it at 45 -8 in a DnB set - doesn't sound that good that fast, but there you go.
[ETA: Just listening to the mix and hearing that you didnt play the track off the Satin Storm Im talking about that everyone plays and I presumed you did - this one]


i also like the 'this is a jam/not the type you put on your bread/but the type that goes in your head'  track off that EP too (below)


----------



## Deadlock (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello & Welcome to planet GIPHOP! here it is, my latest project & its just in time for the weekend. There's a download link on my Soundcloud page. (For people who don't use soundcloud click on the arrow pointing down) I dedicate this mix to everyone I've met whilst travelling! Thank you u know who u are... much love to all of you.

Please share re-post this link and play it to ur mum!

http://soundcloud.com/djdeadlock/deadlock-planet-gip-hop

Recorded in Shanghai - China


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 15, 2011)

Apathy - Great Mix been on the pod most days this week on the way to work - Cheers for sharing.

Placid - looking forward to the mix.

Yet again this thread delivers fantastic mix after mix after mix , keep up the good work peeps and keep them coming.


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2011)

i'm on the verge of doing a prog rock mix.


----------



## ringo (Oct 15, 2011)

killer b said:


> i'm on the verge of doing a prog rock mix.



You could play two whole sides simutaneously without anyone really noticing.


----------



## Addy (Oct 15, 2011)

Tonight's Hangover Session
(please ignore the hangover induced dodgyness)

Old house/acid into nu-rave breaks

Frequency X - Hearing Things
Inner City - Pennies from Heaven
Victor Romeo ft Leatrice Brown - Love Will Find A Way (Club)
Dionne - Come get my lovin
Inner City - Do You Love What You Feel (Album)
Shannon - Let The Music Play
Soft House Company - ... A Little Piano
Funtopia - Beautiful People (Rise Up)
Wink - Higher State of Conciousness (Tweekin Acid Funk)
This Ain't Chicago - Ride the Rhythm (Acid Not Placid)
2 in a Room - Someone in the house say yeah!
Bluejean - This Is The Sound of (House Music) - Fierce Mix
The Project - Here we go
Human Resource - Dominator
Wishdokta - Banana Sausage
Beltram Vol.II - My Sound
Orbital - Chime (Ray Keith Mutation)
Bizarre Inc - Playing with knives
Hatrias ft Slarta John - Spaced Invader
Cederick Winkleburger - Take it Easy
Rhythm Quest - Closer to Your Dreams
Sy Kick - Upside
Slipmatt and Al Storm Feat. Niki Mak - I Can't Stop
The Freaks - The Creeps (Slipmatt and Bunter Remix)
The Flashback Project and Angie Brown - Ease the Pressure
SL2 - Djs Take Control Again
Ellis Dee - Rock to the Max
Stu and Nee - You Got the Power
DJ Phantasy - Hippodrome
Mr. Dan and Sparks - Body Slam
Supermode - Tell Me Why (Slipmatt and Bunter Remix)
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (Ravebreaks Remix)
SL2 - It's Not Over
Billy Daniel Bunter, Sparks and Taya - Make it Through this
Highly Strung and Karen Danzig - Love Like this
SL2 - Make A Move (Sy and Unknown Remix)
Slipmatt - Hear Me (Junki Munki Remix)
SL2 - Way in My Brain 2008
DJ Seduction - Can You Feel it
SMD - SMD2AA

2hrs @256kbps = 222mb
Download


----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2011)

A selection of the deepest dub and roots - UK productions as well as some big music from Germany, Italy and France.





Deep Roots

Rhythmn & Sound w Cornel Campbell - King in my Empire
Devon Russell - Jah Holds the Key
Alpha & Omega - Under Contention
Chazbo meets Empress Shema - Warrior Spirit
Chazbo meets Empress Shema - Spirit of a Warrior Dub
Chazbo meets Empress Shema - Dubplate Warrior Spirit
Michael Prophet - Poverty
Mafia & Fluxy - Dub Poverty
Vibronics - Jah Army
Vibronics - Dub Army
Backyard Movements - Deeper Roots Dub
Dub Machinist - One Drop Faya
Dub Machinist - Version
King Shasa - Temple Vibes
Wicked Dub Division - Temple Dub
The Disciples - Prowling Lion Original Cut
The Disciples - Prowling Lion Extended Version

link~link~link


----------



## ghandiandy (Oct 17, 2011)

late night listening...

Gil Scott-Heron 'Where Did The Night Go'
The Bug 'Freak Freak'
Tolcha ft. Rider Shafique & RQM 'Rising Tides'
Two Fingers 'Doing My Job'
Gil Scott-Heron 'New York Is Killing Me'
Fenin 'A Try'
Steve Reich The Four Sections' (Andrea Parker rmx)
Robert Owens 'Never Give Up'
Ooah 'Stomp The Yard'
Ribotto 'Tailgunner'
Dub War 'Prisoner' (Nico from No-U-Turn rmx)
Future Funk Squad 'The Channel'
Alan Vega 'No Tomorrow'
Massive Attack 'Girl I Love You'
Instra:mental 'Let's Talk'
An-ten-nae 'Acid Excursions'
Clark 'Growls Garden'
Modeselector 'Rap Anthem'
Kaly Live Dub' 'Cluster'
The Ruts 'Give Youth A Chance'
Au Pairs 'Michelle's Headache (12" version)
Grace Jones 'She's Lost Control'
John Frum 'January Dub'
The Clash 'The Equalizer'

http://www.mixcloud.com/ghandi/late-night-back-at-mine/


----------



## Moronik (Oct 18, 2011)

*Something Wicked This Way Raves.... Grave '92*

As its coming up to Halloween I thought I'd make a mini-mix of some of my favourite Horror Hardcore tracks from back in the day!

Get it before it gets YOU! 

Available for streaming/download here: 
http://jack2thephuture.blogspot.com/2011/10/something-wicked-this-way-raves.html

Please leave a comment if you download it.

Tracklisting:

Killer Mummy - Psychopaths
The Noise - Holy Noise
Evil Surrounds Us - Wishdokta
Dancehall Dangerous (remix) - Hackney Hardcore
Damnation - Out of Orda
Nightmares - Psychopaths
Nightmare Walking - Kid Unknown
Chucky - 150 Volts


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2011)

Love it Moronik. Can I chip in a few more 92 hardcore halloween *killers*:


this one is a beast - wahahaha!


from youtube comments:


> Oh shit browno my brother crashed his car to this tune you put the fear of god in my heart with this, scary!still a wicked track tho!



and of course from 93

and scotty and ricky


----------



## Moronik (Oct 18, 2011)

Wicked! Don't know any of those, so thanks for that!

I'm a bit ashamed to admit it but the last time I posted a mix was about this time last year. And I promised to have another one done by the following month!

So - general FAIL by me. Sorry 

However I DO promise to do many more... definitely put another one up by.... next month!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2011)

Moronik said:


> Wicked! Don't know any of those, so thanks for that!
> 
> I'm a bit ashamed to admit it but the last time I posted a mix was about this time last year. And I promised to have another one done by the following month!
> 
> ...


I remember it well - keep them coming 

THis one sounds brilliant on a system - didnt like it much at the time, but its a big favourite now


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 18, 2011)

Original Johnny mixed in with Shot In the Dark by Hype works great.

I remember first hearing Dark Stranger played by Kenny Ken at AWOL - oh my gosh! Always preferred the Q-Bass Mix imo


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 18, 2011)

Hmm, late 92/early 93 mix on the cards me thinks, just as soon as I get a copy of this...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2011)

hahahaha, completely forgot about that one - theres about 10 different sections in that tune!  'Feel so nice / shut ur mouth before i tump u down!'  Bizzy B's a nutter


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 19, 2011)

30 quid tune on discogs!!!  I almost bought a copy of it ten years ago and it was less than a tenner


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh well, that's another 30 quid on tick


----------



## ska invita (Oct 19, 2011)

stephj said:


> Oh well, that's another 30 quid on tick


thats the price to go like yuh bad man


----------



## Addy (Oct 22, 2011)

Todays Radio Show
Old Skool  DnB / Jungle into Hardcore Breaks

00:00 : epidemik.11 - 11-11 (Advert)
00:02 : LTJ Bukem - Horizons
00:05 : DJ Nut Nut - Special Dedication (Ladies Mix
00:10 : Marvelous Caine - Hitman (Dream Team Remix)
00:13 : DJ SS - United (Grooverider Remix)
00:19 : Renegade - Something I Feel (2 Bad Mice Remix)
00:22 : Ray Keith - Phizical (Moody Mix)
00:24 : Ray Keith - Sing (Time) (Original Mix)    
00:28 : Foul Play - Being With You
00:32 : Nu Era - Amen Reprise
00:34 : DJ Crystl - Sweet Dreamz
00:38 : DJ Crystl - Warpdrive (Remix)
00:40 : DJ Hype - Hardswing (DJ Hype and Uncle 22 Remix)
00:43 : DJ Crystl - Paradise
00:47 : Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
00:50 : DJ Mayhem - Inesse (Ray Keith Remix)
00:54 : Renegade - The Terrorist
00:56 : Schoco - never forget u
01:00 : Insa241 - Rude Boy
01:03 : Lucas - Tempoary Madness(4)
01:06 : The Predator (WIP).mp3
01:09 : Simon Harris - Any Sound Test Get Buried
01:13 : Bizzy B & Equinox - Sympathy
01:14 : Emeli Sande - Heaven (PYRAMID Re-fix)
01:18 : Oneplayz - Take Control
01:20 : O.G - Space Trip
01:22 : RyKennon - The Way I Feel About You
01:25 : Final Feverz - Fresh
01:27 : Electrux - Daydream
01:31 : Unknown Artist - Ruff Intelligence EP - Untitled - B2
01:34 : The Wise Man - Ether
01:37 : Nefti - Hold Me
01:38 : Yaz & E Lab Rat & Vinyl Junkie - Shake it to the Limit (Original Mix)
01:40 : 1st Science - Dis This Beat
01:43 : Beagle - We Are the Crew (Original Mix)
01:46 : Dougal and Vibes - Feel Real Free (Dougal and Gammer Remix)
01:50 : RenegadeGenius - Dark Soon (Simon Harris Remix)
01:54 : Vinyl Junkie - We're Not Dead
01:57 : Agent KR - Love To Party
01:59 : Vinyl Junkie - Pump this Party (E Lab Rat Remix)

Download


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 23, 2011)

stephj said:


> Hmm, late 92/early 93 mix on the cards me thinks, just as soon as I get a copy of this...



Quick preview and ting - will finish as soon as Dub 2 and a few other bits drop through the post


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2011)

stephj said:


> Quick preview and ting - will finish as soon as Dub 2 and a few other bits drop through the post



Looking forward to hearing the final cut of this Steph


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 24, 2011)

it is almost the witching hour...
time for a bit of a spooky hallowe'en mix then....
doom, drone, drag, dub, breakcore & metal




the death of man (III) - agalloch
supertzar - black sabbath
burnout eyess (visiohs of trees mix) - oOoOO
the voodoo curse - scientist
bone is bloodstone - l.a. vampires & zola jesus
hollow stone - agalloch
box theme - coil
meyer's house - john carpenter
faded - white ring
sin nanna - sunn O)))
skullcrush - salem
yes love, my soul is black - venetian snares
crux (remix by I am the sun) - broken note
black site confessional - genus inkasso
the box (edit) - orbital
goat rave vs the instrument of torture - servants of the apocalyptic goat rave
parting chant - the haxan cloak
solstices - downliners sekt
I am blind - nurse with wound
matilda's dream - demdike stare

*the monster mash*

clockwitchery


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 25, 2011)

Where do I sign up to become a servant of the apocalyptic goat rave?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 25, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> Where do I sign up to become a servant of the apocalyptic goat rave?



At the Apocalyptic Goat Rave. Dur.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 25, 2011)

See now you've said it, it seems so obvious.

I overthink these things sometimes.

*Dons cloak and goatmask. Raves. Apocalyptically.*


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 25, 2011)

Been some great mixes on here this month - here is a new one from me.

Loving the flow of this mix - fairly bubbly to start then a little deeper and darker flying out the other side with
We magnify his name. If you do have a listen I hope you too enjoy.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-playing-house-vinyl

Green velvet - Flash - Carl Craig's Paperclip People Mix 
Robert Hood - Power to the Prophet 
Jack Da Ripper - Jacks Back 
Robert Hood - Alpha - James Ruskin Mix 
Floorplan - Baby Baby 
Mark Broom and James Ruskin - No Time Soon 
FUSE - Substance Abuse 
Mark Broom and James Ruskin - The Metal Man 
Joey Beltram - Energy Flash 
The Martian - Star Dancer 
Floorplan - We Magnify his Name 
The Martian - Revenge of the Wolf 
Robert Hood - The Family 
Green Velvet - Preacher Man 
Rhythim is Rhythim - Beyond the Dance


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 26, 2011)

I've got flu. Not just a cold.

Here's a FluMix that nobody'll download.

Lone Justice – East of Eden
Lydia Loveless – Steve Earle
Kurt Wagner & Cortney Tidwell – Wild Mountain Berries
Chatham County Line – Out of the Running
Ryan Adams – Dirty Rain
Richmond Fontaine – Two Broken Hearts
Rachel Harrington – Bury Me Close
Po’ Girl – Dig
Howe Gelb & A Band of Gypsies – Blood Orange
Iron and Wine with Calexico – He Lays in the Reins
Willard Grant Conspiracy – Lady of the Snowline


----------



## ska invita (Oct 27, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> I've got flu. Not just a cold.


----------



## Addy (Oct 27, 2011)

Can anyone point me to a good quality mp3 of this classic...?


----------



## ringo (Oct 28, 2011)

Hotter Session

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo20111019.mp3

Peoples Choice - Ray Darwin (Tads 7)
Gwaaaan - VC (Dig Dis 7)
Let Wi Talk - Morgan Heritage (Juke Boxx 7)
Catch The Place A Fire - Sizzla (Reggae Central 7)
Roll Call - Tenor Saw (Sonic Sounds 7)
Pumpkin Belly - Tenor Saw (Sonic Sounds 7)
Dancehall Business - Al Campbell & Horace Andy (Exterminator 7)
Sinner Man - Al Campbell (Diamond Rush 7)
Free Form- Ernest Ranglin (Kentone 7)
Soul Rock- Tommy McCook & The Supersonics (Treasure Isle 7)
Mr Hops- The Renegades (Merritone 7)
Bang Bang Rocksteady- Tomorrow's Children (Merritone 7)
No False Witness- The Kingstonians (JJ 7)
Money Gal- Larry Marshall (Beverley's 7)
Reggae Girl- The Tennors (Tennors 7)
Sufferer- The Kingstonians (Blank Charriot 7)
Brand New Second Hand- Peter Tosh & The Wailers (Upsetter 7)
Zion Gate- Horace Andy (Justice 7)
Lightning and Thunder - Dennis Brown (Observer 7)
Tired Fe Lick Weed Ina Bush - Jacob Miller (E-E Saw 7)
Natty Burry - Carl Fletcher (Uprising 7)
Tuff We Tuff - Aswad (Blank 7)
Turn To The Almighty - Jackie Opel (Top Deck 7)
Bubbling Horn- Rupie Edwards Allstars feat. Tommy McCook (Success 7)
Enemy - Sugar & Sleepy (Studio 1/ Soul Jazz LP)
My Love Is True- Sugar Minott (Black Roots LP)
Master Plan- Willie Williams (Studio 1/ Soul Jazz LP)
Wall Street - Jackie Mittoo (Archive 7)


----------



## Addy (Oct 28, 2011)

Stepped in for a MIA Dj tonight and went totally in a different direction to what I normally play.

This set is definately worth a listen..

Tech/House into Old Skool House

Samuel L. Session - The Organ Track
Luca Bacchetti - What Your Soul Sings - Paul Ritch Remix
Spektre - Incapaz - Wehbba Remix
Dandi & Ugo - Mini Circus - Piatto Minimal Mix
Gunnar Stiller - Far From OK (Original Mix)
Psychick Warriors Ov Gaia  Dust.mp3
Orbital  Semi-Detached.mp3
Neal Howard  Indulge
Nexus 21  (Still) Life Keeps Moving
R-Tyme  R-Theme
Reese featuring MC Slow Mello Flo  You're Mine (Hard Core Hip House Mix)
Pisces  Take Me Higher
Electronic  Getting Away With It (Dance Mix)
Sweet Exorcist  Testone
Mr Lee  Get Busy (1990 Mix)
Nightmares On Wax  Dextrous
Lonnie Gordon  Happening All Over Again (Hip House Mix)
Raze  All 4 Love (Break For Love 1990) (Club Mix)
Strings Of Love  Nothing Has Been Proved
Inner City  Whatcha Gonna Do With My Lovin' (Def Mix)
JT & The Big Family  Moments In Soul
Jam Jam  Don't Look Any Further
De La Soul  Buddy (Remix)
Tsafuri  What Am I Gonna Do (About Your Love)
Natalie Jay  I Just Don't Know What To Do With Myself (Libra-Virgo Mix
Roxanne Shante  Independent Woman
Chaka Khan - Ain't Nobody(Tinuva Rmx).mp3

Download
'bout 75 mins - 140MB @ 256kbps.mp3


----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2011)

A marathon session on my show last Friday night. From disco to house to afrobeat, plus added techno & New Orleans Mardi Gra anthems!

Joined in the studio by Stu from Eleventhirtyeight (http://soundcloud.com/eleventhirtyeight)

Tracklist to follow. Listen / Download from here: http://soundcloud.com/supine/supine-sessions-october-28th

Cheers


----------



## placid (Oct 30, 2011)

Some more detroit luv

Can be downloaded from my soundcloud page swell as streamed.

http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/some-more-detroit-luv

Some classics and not so classics

If anyone can give me a complete tracklist, i'll send them either 1 record under £10 from here - http://www.discogs.com/sell/list?seller=placid or 3 for under £5

If you are not in the UK, you will have to pay postage.


----------



## Moronik (Nov 5, 2011)

Just completed a new oldskool hardcore mix - not the usual anthems!








Stream or download here - 

http://jack2thephuture.blogspot.com/2011/11/max-headrush.html

MAXX HEADRUSH

Manic Stampede - Krome & Time 
Boom Pow Bass Quake (Fantasy UFO Mix) - DJ Scoobie 
Really Livin' - Structural Damage 
Define the Beat - Brainstorm Crew 
Caught with a Spliff (remix) - Hackney Hardcore 
The Miracle Maker - Miranda 
Ruff Sector - White label 
Maniac (Final Confict Mix) - The House Crew 
Maniac Music - Sublove 
King of the Jungle - Jungle House Crew 
Pick up the Pace - Brainstorm Crew 
Untitled - Kemical Kids 
Baptized by Dub - The Criminal Minds

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 7, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> OldNewBorrowedBlue - another country, rock and indeed countryrock type mix...
> 
> Black River Bay – Earl Smith and the Night Cappers
> Bee Bop Baby – Webb Foley
> ...



enjoying this a lot today - shattered on a monday - this mix is helping thanks a lot


----------



## ska invita (Nov 7, 2011)

Sadly looks like Tangerinedream has stopped posting here. Hopefully posting the last episode of his DoS show will voodoo him back.



> Density of Sound 47
> 
> Posibly the world’s most exciting blend of unsigned and under-appreciated music collected together in one easy to digest form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/11/lovers-rock-volume-2/

Seven inch selection from the sixties to the noughties.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2011)

Loving the look of this Fozzie, and great write up - will be sitting down in front of it tonight  Enjoyed part 1 a lot too...

Hadn't heard about the Wycleafe Jean dubplate thing - anything more you can tell us about it? Does he dj a bit then? Any good?


In the comments it says something about a Kenny Rogers dubplate too! Will have to have a hunt on the net later...

And thanks for the heads up on Bobby Kray and Ava Leigh - new to me.


----------



## Apathy (Nov 11, 2011)

placid said:


> Some more detroit luv
> 
> .



brilliant as ever Placid m8


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope you like it, Ska.

Wyclef is a funny one - I only really know about his dubplate exploits from hearing him on Rodigan but he has some absolutely ludicrous things because of people he's worked with - he's got a Tom Jones dubplate and stuff like that and it's rumoured he has a Michael Jackson one. I like the novelty of it all and much prefer his plates to his music to be honest...

Seems like he's a generous soul as well:



> Rodigan once entered a soundclash in America against the Japanese sound system _Mighty Crown_. He arrived to find Wyclef Jean waiting in the wings with a dubplate for him. The dubplate was an exclusive version of _Maria, Maria_ by Carlos Santana and Wyclef. What Rodigan didnt know was that the tune Wyclef had just handed him was number one in the US charts at the time, and whats more - he hadnt even asked for it.



From http://www.dubstudio.co.uk/rodigan/


----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 13, 2011)

Not sure how to place this - down beat, deep, electronic, ambient - ?
I hope you enjoy the mix, I loved putting the records together.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-mystical-adventures

international Observer - Now a major motion picture
Envoi - Landscapes
Aybee - A Glance
Florence - Still Bewitched
Miles Sagnia - Journey 2 Forever part 1
Ron Trent - Space Ship
Blue Effect - Skybound
Miles Sagnia - Journey 2 Forever part 2
Redcell - In Version
Steffan Robbers - Foreign Dimensions


----------



## placid (Nov 13, 2011)

Mix is here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/placid-elektrostatic#

Facebook Gubbins - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551

now with added tracklist

Tracklist

passEnger  –Frustration Device - Icon of Desire
Hisingen Electro vs. Petrovski – Monoworld - Stilleben
Sowing Paranoia –Polar Motion - Semantica
Basic Channel – Lyot Rmx - Basic Channel
Convextion –Oil On Metal - Time to Express
Pip Williams – Man Vs Machine - Shameless Toady
Superlife - Go Bananas - PPU
Unknown Artist - Untitled - AI
Tangula – Eye Of The Beholder - Diamtric
Mike Parker –Kaze No Oto - Timer to Express
Marco M. Bernd - Nighttrain - Ehrenfels
Skudge – First Observation EP - Echocord
Unknown Artist – Untitled - Havamal
Morphology – Nucleosynthesis - AC
Unknown Artist - Untitled - AI
Plant43 – Silent Pool - Semantica
ERP –Cold Colony - Semantica
errrrm  i cant remember the name of this one….
Levon Vincent – Impression Of A Rainstorm - Novel Sound
Mike Parker – Thermo - Semantica
Omar S - HSG - Scion AV
Edanticonf – Winter Morning - Eclipsemusic
ERP - untitled - AI


----------



## Addy (Nov 14, 2011)

Hardcore Breaks

No full tracklisting unfortunately, but it does have a 25 minute mini-mix from the producer Gav Ley and owner of a new record lable i'll soon be fronting.

Gav Ley - Rave Breaks Mini Mix
Acen - Close Your Eyes (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)
Lucas - Strange Shapes (BigWills VIP Thriller Booty)
Nicky Allen - Rushing (Oneplayz Remix)
Electrux - Daydream
worries in the dance - vinyljunkie
Nebula II - Thousand Miles (Vinyl Junkie & Sike Remix)
Vinyl Junkie - Electro Rays (Original Mix)
Nefti - Hold Me
Richie K - Get Busy
Vinyl Junkie - Pump this Party (E Lab Rat Remix)
Randall & Uncle 22 - Calling All Cars
Manix - Break-In' It Down For My Cru
Manix - True Mathematics
Dj Force and the Evolution - Fall Down On Me

70 minutes @128kbps - 64MB

Download


----------



## Numbers (Nov 14, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> http://www.uncarved.org/blog/2011/11/lovers-rock-volume-2/
> 
> Seven inch selection from the sixties to the noughties.


Absolutely love this mix, thanks.  I was at Jimmy Cliff a while ago and the DJ prior to Jimmy coming in was bustin' these kind of beats and it was utterly brilliant.


----------



## Supine (Nov 14, 2011)

My show from Friday night:

http://soundcloud.com/supine/supine-sessions-november-11th

DJ Cred - Rock Creek Park (Super Funky Edit)
Jeremy Sole - I put a spell on you (Jeremy Soles Zombie Stomp Remix) 
Scratch - Eastern Lady 
Style - Playboy En Detresse 
Touche - Wrap It Up 
Guardian Angel - Last Funk 
George Benson - Love X Love (Koko Southport Edit) 
Yasuko Agawa - LA Night (JimmyTheTwin Edit) 
Dan Hartman - Relight My Fire (Deej Valavians Fired Up Dub) 
Secret Weapon - Must Be The Music (Instrumental) 
Chicago - Streetplayer (Verse Edit) 
Bobby Thurston - Check out the groove 
Ruff Edits #1 
Heion - What can I do 
Gianni Rossi - Death by 69 (Grabowsky Hypnotic Re-Edit) 
Ray Parker Jr & Raydio - A woman needs love 
Eltron John - And then we realise 
Craig Armstrong - This Love 
Ole Smoke - The air that I breath (Wishful thinking edit) 
Jaye P Morgan - Can't hide love (Ole Smokeys Bless My Soul Edit) 
Randy Vanwarmer - Terraform (Ole Smokeys On Firmer Ground Edit)


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2011)

Im still learning traKtor (really need a f'ing dj controller tbh), and trying to build a mix, which I can properly record in the future....

Anyway did this on tuesday, probably the first 20 mins of a future mix (wanna do an hour one at least)...... The last 2 mixes aren't great at all, but I love the tunes.... but I am only learning still

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/lil-traktor-mix-nov-2011


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Numbers! And the other downloaders and "like" crew. Vol 1 is also on the site...


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2011)

i did this mix the other day. can't remember what all the tracks are, but it's mainly late 60s/early 70s rocksteady & reggae

http://www.mediafire.com/?8nb3bh0r9o11jw0


----------



## Numbers (Nov 16, 2011)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Thanks Numbers! And the other downloaders and "like" crew. Vol 1 is also on the site...


No mate, thank you, and to all uploaders on this thread.


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2011)

A full on roots onslaught from me this week, tempered with the odd beautifully crafted nugget from Mr Swing Easy

http://www.crytough.com/purple.html

New Civilization - Clifton Campbell (Freedom Sounds 7) 
Live Not For Vanity - Clive Matthews (Rootical Dubber 7) 
Dreadful Situation - Carl Dawkins (Cancer 7) 
Devil In The City - Calman Scott (Rawse 7) 
Dread At The Controls - Mikey Dread (Black Art 7) 
Education - Camajia (Archive 7) 
Ethiopia - Cedric Brooks (Studio 1 7) 
Jah Works - Gladiators (Virgin 7) 
You And Me - Carlton And The Shoes (Quality 7) 
Something New - Conscious Minds (Soul Beat 7) 
Brighter Days -   Ritchie Davis (Cousin 7) 
I'm A Believer - Ambelique (Ffrench 7) 
No Goodbye - Beres Hammond (VP 7) 
Don Morwell - The Morwells (Sir Jessus 7) 
When You See I - Militant Barry (Joint International 7) 
Them Never Love Poor Marcus - Mighty Diamonds (Virgin 7) 
Have Mercy - Mighty Diamonds (Well Charge 7) 
Wicked Cant Run Away - Carlton Livingtstone (Life Music 7) 
Locust - Ethiopians (Studio 1 7) 
Unchained - Bob Andy (Studio 1 7) 
Gypsy Woman - Milton Henry (Cactus 7) 
Children Crying - The Congos (Congo Ashanty 7) 
Row Fisherman - The Congos (Upsetter 7) 
Crying Time - Claudius Linton (Black Star Label 7) 
I'm The Song - Joe Higgs (Studio 1 7) 
Feeling Good - Roland Alphonso (Studio 1 7) 
I've Got Version - Carl Brown (High Note 7) 
Rasta Business - Mighty Threes (April 7)


----------



## killer b (Nov 17, 2011)

that looks heavy ringo.


----------



## Moronik (Nov 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> Hardcore Breaks
> 
> No full tracklisting unfortunately, but it does have a 25 minute mini-mix from the producer Gav Ley and owner of a new record lable i'll soon be fronting.
> 
> ...


 
wouldn't work for me....


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2011)

Moronik said:


> wouldn't work for me....


you're not clicking hard enough


----------



## Moronik (Nov 17, 2011)

ska invita said:


> you're not clicking hard enough



story of my life!


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2011)

killer b said:


> that looks heavy ringo.



You do get a little breather  - when Swing Easy played a couple of lighter numbers while I was in the garden having a spliff, but I was on one and ramped it right back up.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2011)

Great stuff ringo - coincides with me getting some lovely erb too.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 19, 2011)

placid said:


> Some more detroit luv
> 
> Can be downloaded from my soundcloud page swell as streamed.
> 
> ...



this link is no longer with us - could you repost please


----------



## ska invita (Nov 19, 2011)

placid said:


> Mix is here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/placid-elektrostatic#
> 
> Facebook Gubbins - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551


Can we get a download link, for the station if nothing else?


----------



## Apathy (Nov 19, 2011)

ska invita said:


> this link is no longer with us - could you repost please


i put it in favorites to download later and now its too late


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2011)

Apathy said:


> i put it in favorites to download later and now its too late


im sure placid still has the files ... hint hint


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 20, 2011)

Brand new Jungle mix featuring Anthony B, Buju Banton, Mavado, Top Cat, Smiley Culture and UK vibes from Skinnyman.

Stream here  http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/junglist-are-you-ready

Download here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IYJMOGSN

Rebel MC - Get Ready "All Junglist"
Unknown Artist - Nuttin Agwan
Black Samurai - Information Critic
Tenor Fly & Blackout JA - Murder Ya Sound
Benny Page - You've Been Boasting
Zeds Dead - Undah Yuh Skirt Feat. Mavado
Krome & Time - The Licence (Serial Killaz Remix)
Taktix - Its The Way (Serum Remix)
The Wildlife Collective - I Need A Dollar
Jaydan - She Gives Me Love
Krinjah - Who Say
Run Tingz Cru Ft. Topcat -Sweet Sunshine
Placid - Sensi Skank [feat. Skinnyman]
Smiley Culture vs Hue Jah Fink? - Police Officer
Hardly Subtle - Chase & Skank
Anthony B - Its True


----------



## Numbers (Nov 20, 2011)

ringo said:


> You do get a little breather - when Swing Easy played a couple of lighter numbers while I was in the garden having a spliff, but I was on one and ramped it right back up.


I've listened to this properly today, belly full, spliffed and with the base up, love it.

On a sidenote and I know not an Urban mix, but am listening to this - Space Rastas in Outerspace - on spannered, haven't listened to it for ages but always loved it.

http://www.spannered.org/radio/1430/


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 20, 2011)

grrr. double post...


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 20, 2011)

swingin soundtracks, lounge, exotica and so on
mostly on the uptempo, groovin side of things...
get your cocktail shaker out






harbour lights - martin denny
forbidden island - the surfmen
house of bamboo - andy williams
whatchamacallit - esquivel
java - al hirt
busted - kai winding
surfin' senorita - herb alpert
walkin' to mother's - ray anthony
spinning wheel - shirley bassey
invasion of the bee girls - charles bernstein
let there be drums - sandy nelson
(sittin' on) the dock of the bay - peggy lee
two-bit man child - hugo montenegro
batman - lee hazlewood
schulmadchaen report title theme - Gert Wilden
a taste of bamboo - lalo schifrin
mama inez - xavier cugat
come together - mariachillout
jumpin' jack flash - ananda shankar
herbsplatte 69 - Valentin Mehlers
stars & rockets - peter thomas sound
mexican stand off - babe ruth
young scene - keith mansfield
vixen & the constable - william loose
fancy dance - john barry
ye ye - minimatic

link
blogpost


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Brand new Jungle mix featuring Anthony B, Buju Banton, Mavado, Top Cat, Smiley Culture and UK vibes from Skinnyman.
> 
> Stream here http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/junglist-are-you-ready
> 
> ...


cheery selection and tidy mixing  thanks

Anyone know what the oldskool tune is whose chords are ripped off on Jaydan's - She Gives Me Love ? [39.50] I know it but cant name it... a gwange tune?



ouchmonkey said:


> swingin soundtracks, lounge, exotica and so on
> mostly on the uptempo, groovin side of things...
> get your cocktail shaker out


perfect for the season


----------



## placid (Nov 24, 2011)

Thought id put together a mix of a typical night out in 88.. it wasn't all Chicago house back then..  hope you joy..

Mix is here - http://www.acid-house.net/The_Class_of_88.mp3
(mix is being uploaded as i type, will be up at midnight)

Annette - Dream 17 - Deconstruction
A Split Second - Flesh - FFRR
DA Posse - In the Heat of the night - Future
The Centerfield Assignment – Mi Casa - Next Door
Reggio "The Hoofer" –Can You Love Me? - West madison Street
Phortune - Can you feel the bass - Hot Mix 5
Julian Jonah - Jealousy and Lies - Cooltempo
LB Bad - Genesis - Larhon - i wish they'd remaster his...
R-Tyme - illusion - Transmat *
Garden of Eden remix - Pepper
S - Express - Superfly Guy - Rhythm King
Orange Lemon - Dreams of Santa Anna - Idlers
Jolly Roger - Acid Man - 10
Laurent x - 12 am - House Nation
Ecstacy Club - Jesus Loves the Acid - Swordfish
House Master Baldwin Featuring Paris Grey – Don't Lead Me - Future Sound
Connie's Crew - Bang Goes the Clock - Cam City
Armando - 151 - Warehouse
Aphrodisiac - Your Love - Nugroove
Baby Ford - Crashing - Rhythm King
Reese - Rock to the Beat - KMS
THe Moody Boys - Acid Heaven - white
Mystic - House Girl - Rockin House
Adonis - HOUSE - Black Market
Nebula - Nebula 1 - G Zone
SLY - I Need A Freak - Elite
Wicky Wacky - Let's Get Down - EMI
Fast Eddie - Acid Thunder - Dj International

* - not quite sure how this managed to get onto this mix…blatantly a year too late.. however  its such a tune im willing to let it go….

ps  If any of you were expecting a thread about a book of the same name, I can heartily recommend it..  not a bad soundtrack while you're listening as well…

as usual.. 2 x 1210's, done in one hit - 2hours apex 285 mb @ 320 kbps


----------



## Moronik (Nov 25, 2011)

o0o0o0o0oh! Can't wait to have a listen to this!


----------



## magneze (Nov 25, 2011)

Downloaded. 10 mins in and bouncing along nicely.  Nice one.


----------



## Addy (Nov 26, 2011)

Nu-Rave Radio - me, Dj Geezah

The Full Time Superstars - 91 Lick
Pipbwoy 3000 - Bobblehead (Bill Vega & New Decade Remix)
Gav Ley - The Predator (WIP)
Sound of Eden - Neurygma
Simon Harris - Any Sound Test Get Buried
Ellis D and Swane - Ruffneck Bizznizz (2008 Remix)
DJ Faydz and Danny Unkut Ft. Mc Mad P - Hardcore Headz
DJ Seduction - Hardcore Heaven (Rat Pack and Shimano Remix)
Ben_Venom_Thingamajiggy_320k.mp3
Bass 2 Dark - Dark Skank
Storm & Euphony - Coming On Strong
Mr Phlyte - Murder Sound
Simon Harris - Limitless
The Full Time Superstars - Ghetto Riddim
Emeli Sande - Heaven (PYRAMID Re-fix)
DJ Seduction - Hardcore Heaven (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)
MDEMM - Get Down (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)
Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness (Slipmatt 2010 Remix)
Strange Rollers - Mr. Pinky
Lucas - The Antichrist [Antivocal Strange Roller Soundclash]
Simon Holmes - Spindizzy (Dekoy Remix)
Acen - Close Your Eyes (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)
Phuture Assassin - Forever 2005
Lucas - Lay Me Down
Nolige and Pilgrim - Galactica
DJ Madcap - Too Much
JMT - Ruff (2011 EQ)
Lucas - Strange Shapes (BigWills VIP Thriller Booty)
Insa241 - Rude Boy
Nicky Allen - Rushing (Oneplayz Remix)
Ramos & Supreme - UR003 - B - Ramos & Supreme - Crowd Control (Harmonee Rave Breaks Remix)
RenegadeGenius - Godzilla Strikes Back
Vinyl Junkie - Pump this Party (E Lab Rat Remix)
Schoco - never forget u
Arkham Asylum EP - B1 -Simon Harris - Loved Up
RenegadeGenius - Mind Blowing Beats (Anadin Mix)
worries in the dance - vinyljunkie
Vinyl Junkie - We're Not Dead
Above The Cloud  (Vibes & Wishdokta Remix)

Download


----------



## ringo (Dec 1, 2011)

Tribute to Barry "Heptones" Llewellyn - Ringo, Mr Swing Easy & South London Stephen

http://www.crytough.com/purple.html

Party Time - Heptones (Studio 1 7)
Fattie Fattie - Heptones (Studio 1 7)
Road Of Life - Heptones (LBE 7)
Street Of Gold - Heptones (Tom Tom 7)
Aint No Woman - Heptones (Roots From Yard 7)
Give Me The Right - Heptones (Success 7)
Mistry Babylon - Heptones (Black Art 7)
Mama - Heptones (Studio 1 7)
Baby Be True - Heptones (Studio 1 7)
We're In The Mood - Heptones (Studio 1 7)
Get In The Groove - Heptones (Studio 1 7)
Love Me Girl - Heptones (Coxsone 7)
Purple Heart- Jackie Mittoo (Studio 1 LP)
Fatty- Barry Heptone (Prophet 7)
Take A Look At The Ghetto- Heptone's Barry (One Heart 7)
Serious Time- Heptones & Lee Perry (Hep Hep 7)
Everyday Life- Heptones (Observer 7)
Mount Zion- Heptones (Observer 7)
Love Without Feeling - Heptones (Ivy's 7)
Mr President - Heptones (Black Art 12)
Crying Over You - Heptones (Black Art 12)
Book Of Rules - Heptones (Jaywax 7)
Choice Of Colours - Heptones (Studio 1)
Be A Man - Heptones (Studio 1)
Ain't Nobody Else- Heptones (Studio 1)
Tripe Girl - Heptones (The Lion 7)
Repatriation Is A Must - Heptones (Channel One 7)
Black Mans Memory - Heptones (Hit Bound 7)
Fattie Fattie - Heptones (Studio 1 7)
Ting A Ling - Heptones (Coxsone 7)
Drifting Away - Heptones (Teem 7)


----------



## Supine (Dec 10, 2011)

Live & Direct - www.purple-radio.co.uk - Friday 9th December

Bobbi Humphry -Baby don't you know (Frankie Goes Deep Drunk Remix)
Escort - Starlight
Boogie Culture - Montana
Baldeli/Dionigi - Tetrapoda
Wilton Felder - Insight
Mojo Filter ft Modest Mouse - The good times are killing me (Into the cosmic...)
Stars On 33 - Something you can feel
Amanda - I house You
Alexander Holland - City full of lights
Huff & Puff - Actual Proof
Visage - Fade to grey (mojo filter rework)
Oliver - Memories of the future
B&B - Ghetto Boy
Robert Palmer - Every Kind Of People (Balearic rework)
Beat Conductor - Like A Rocket
Atjazz - For Real (Andreas saags beats & bassline)
Suzi Quatro - Can't trust love (space dukes edit)
The BG's - Staying Alive (Kons Mr Wiskey Dub)
78Edits - Forever
Dego Argentino - 2 minutes to midnight (gazeebo mix)
Touche - Wrap it up

http://soundcloud.com/supine/supine-sessions-december-9th


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 12, 2011)

if you've popped into the mixes thread looking for something a little festive then
there's a couple of old Randy & Earl christmas ones up at the *old record club* again,
one country, one random

and all *five old PROD xmas ones here*, scroll down for the links lists etc

that lot ought to be enough for anyone frankly, happy christmas


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 13, 2011)

on the other hand





earlier in the year I was rambling on about the human league's 'love and dancing' and how it was great, and so on. since then a bunch of new stuff, particularly kuedo's 'severant' has been using old analogue synth sounds in new music. not that this is all that new in itself, it just seemed to get more obvious or something. retro-futurism is the slightly ugly and unfortunate term in use. this mix of old and new is the result of me listening to a bunch of it and not thinking too hard about whether it was some kind of bogus search for authenticity. slightly less blade runner obsessed than I feared it was going to be.
*attack ships on fire (99mb @192)*

*kuedo* - joy construction
*ford & lopatin* - the voices (instr)
*gatekeeper* - giza
*austra* - spellwork
*human league* - gordon's gin
*harald grosskopf* - 1847-earth
*oneohtrix point neve*r - hyperdawn
*sun la shan* - catch
*afrika bambaataa* - looking for the perfect beat
*new order* - dub vulture (12" remix)
*kuedo* - glow (clark remix)
*omd* - dazzle ships pts. 1-3
*visage* - the steps
*hype williams* - ital
*human league* - toyota city
*laurel halo* - metal confection
*kuedo* - shutter light girl
*hype williams* - untitled
*roll the dice* - iron bridge
*ford & lopatin* - green fields
*kuedo* - flight path
*vangelis* - blade runner (end titles)​


----------



## siramone (Dec 14, 2011)

Just watched Bladerunner the other night -the Final Cut version.
Ended up just being overwhelmed by the background visuals and details-
Thank you Señor Ouchmonkey for the mix.


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2011)

Geezah's Birthday Bash

Hardcore / rave breaks & future Jungle

*Tracklist*
Transdutor - The Digital Age
Afrojack & R3hab - Prutataaa - Krafty Kuts Re-Rub  
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (2008 Remix)
DJ Faydz and Danny Unkut Ft. Mc Mad P - Hardcore Headz
Eddie Voyager - Confusious (m) Freebie
Electrux - Music
Insa241 - feel me
D1 - Keep On Lovin
Lucas - Crime Women Drugs
Gav Ley - The Predator
DMS - Exterminate (Simon Harris Two Zero 11 Remix)
Oneplayz - Empty Sky Of Love
Oneplayz - I'll Be Good
Oneplayz - Intoxicating Night
Oneplayz - Wake Up (Winter Version )
RyKennon - The Way I Feel About You
Final Feverz - Fresh
Fight Night.mp3
Prove Correct - Sub Edge
Outrage & Digital - Red Letter Lucas Remix
Nefti - Get Up
Nicky Allen - Rushing (Oneplayz Remix)
Oneplayz - I've Got Something
Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Nefti Rave Breaks Remix)
Electrux - Flashback
Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Nefti Rave Breaks Remix)
Yolk  (KamBelt's ReLick) - Music 4 Da People
Agent KR - Hardcore Feliz
T92 - 13-Teen
Teknotik - SSP
Darkus - Hit The Deck
1st Science - Dis This Beat
Simon Harris - 1066
Nefti - Hold Me
Agent KR - Love To Party

Download


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Addy - and might as well throw in a merry xmas too! cheers


----------



## Addy (Dec 17, 2011)

*The regular Saturday show ...*

Old n New Hardcore Breaks

*Tracklist*
Parkhill - Word Of Mouth
2 Bad Mice - 2_Bad_Mice
DJ Space  - The Visitor
Incubus - The_Spirit
Virtual Reality - Make Some Noise
Isotonik - Different_Strokes
Cederick Winkleburger - Take it Easy
T.R.I.P. - Feel So Good
Tranquil - You've Got It
Rhythm Quest - Closer to Your Dreams
M-D-Emm - Get Down
Sy Kick - Nasty
Kicks Like A Mule - The Bouncer
Sy Kick - Upside
Peacemaker and Leah Symons - Let the Feeling Grow
SL2 - DJs_Take_Control_2009
Ruff Intelligence EP - Untitled - B2
Ellis Dee - Rock to the Max
Ellis Dee - Ruffneck_Biznizz
DJ Phantasy - Hippodrome
Flash Back Project - Ease_The_Pressure
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (Ravebreaks Remix)
Slipmatt - Hear Me (Junki Munki Remix)
Ratpack - Brother Sister (2000 Remix)
Carl Cox and Phantasy - Jepron (Peacemaker Remix)
DJ Slam - Spread Out and Scatter
Billy Daniel Bunter - Shine_On_You
Emeli Sande - Heaven (PYRAMID Re-fix)
SL2 - Way_In_My_Brain_2009
Gordon Edge - Compnded
DJ Seduction - Can You Feel it
Freestyle and DJ R - Won't Stand Still
Criminal Minds - Baptised_By_Dub
Mr. Nex - When I Come, I Come Ruff
Freestyle and DJ R - Madness
Wax Doctor   - New Direction                 
SMD - SMD2AA
Acen - Trip to the Moon
Xenophobia - Rush in the House
Krome and Time - The_Slammer
DJ Slam - Looking into the Light
Eat Life - The Bells 94 (DJ Pooch Remix)
Happy Tunes - Rushin' On Pink Champagne
Leviticus - Burial

2 hrs- 111Mb
Download


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 17, 2011)

Having a tidy up of my music folders and thought I'd bung this up as it might be up some people's street. It wasn't intended to be a polished mix, and was pretty much thrown together in the moment, but doesn't sound too bad on a fresh listen.

I recorded this in the early hours of 8th August, restless from the scenes unfolding around town and the occasional screaming of sirens from armoured police vehicles as they hurtled down the main road. Tunes which captured my mood at the time.

The Clash - London Calling
The AK47's - Tottenham Three
Audioweb - Bankrobber
The Specials - Ghost Town
Shut Up and Dance - This Town Needs A Sheriff
Underground Resistance - The Riot
Gang of Four - Capital (It Fails Us Now)
Asian Dub Foundation - Charge
KRS-One - Sound of da Police
Skinnyman - Council Estate of Mind
Luciano - Bandits
Horace Andy - Money Money Money (Blacker Dread Version)
Dokkebi Q - Black Vomit
The Prodigy - Break and Enter

In the Wake of Riots (136mb)


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 17, 2011)

Sad inspiration, top tunes - ta steph


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 19, 2011)

*

*
*clockwatcher winterval mix​*
despite a few of the titles and a couple of samples I chucked in for good measure early on this is really more of a wintery snow and ice mix than it is a christmas one. proof were it needed that the weather = mood formulation still holds a magical draw for people titling instrumental music perhaps. the tunes here are neither joyful nor triumphant - there are no jingling bells or heavenly choirs to be heard and no santa. so if you fancy a little break from the relentless festive cheer and noise without being a total misery about it, slowly wind down with these and a nice drink. Or two.

ice tunnels - *rustie*
 christmas morning - *casino versus japan*
 sherburne - *alabama sacred harp singers*
 sink snow angel - *venetian snares*
 snowflake - *trentemoller*
 xmas funk - *kid 606*
 winterlude
 all I wanted for christmas was my - *kid 606*
 the snow hill (remix) - *scorn*
 ice - *shackleton *
ice -* patten*
 christmas (pale sketcher remix) - *jesu*
 the snow drift mix - *coil*
 snow chain - *perc*
 ice melts onto fingers - *aaron martin*
 dance of the snowflakes - *wounds*
 love on the snow - *heinali*
 snow + light -* dustin o'halloran*

*clockwatcher
*


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 19, 2011)

stephj said:


> Having a tidy up of my music folders and thought I'd bung this up as it might be up some people's street. It wasn't intended to be a polished mix, and was pretty much thrown together in the moment, but doesn't sound too bad on a fresh listen.
> 
> I recorded this in the early hours of 8th August, restless from the scenes unfolding around town and the occasional screaming of sirens from armoured police vehicles as they hurtled down the main road. Tunes which captured my mood at the time.
> 
> ...


Cool mix,dunno if youve got this,same theme http://anorthcountrybhoy2.blogspot.com/2011/08/robert-luis-bullingdon-boombox-dj-mix.html


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 19, 2011)

cozmikbrew said:


> Cool mix,dunno if youve got this,same theme http://anorthcountrybhoy2.blogspot.com/2011/08/robert-luis-bullingdon-boombox-dj-mix.html



Cheers cozmikbrew - will check that out


----------



## moody (Dec 20, 2011)

Slow Mo deep techno mix from me, starts off with a bit of 80s, techno ala, Art Department, Seth Troxler, Marc Houle amongst others....

http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/moodys-winter-mix-2011

Tracklist;

Escape from new york, Fire in my heart,
Ricco, Love fire,
Noir & Haze, Around (remix)
Seth Troxler, Hurt,
Rude Hagenstien, Emergency,
Marc Houle, Slowpe,
Rework, Love love love, Yeah!
Seth Troxler, Love never sleeps,
Kyle Hall, Solar funk,
Marvin Dash, MD,
Miguel Campbell, Something special,
Troy Pierce, Horse nation amended,
Marc Houle, Techno vocals,
Area Forty One, C.N.T.N.C
Wolf & Lamb, Idiosyncratic,
Anja Schneider, Night fishing.

Enjoy.....xx


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 20, 2011)

stephj said:


> Hmm, late 92/early 93 mix on the cards me thinks, just as soon as I get a copy of this...



Finally been able to finish it!






A mix of late 92/early 93 hardcore, when more uplifting tunes start to collide head-on with the darkside.

Nasty Habits - Here Come The Drumz - Reinforced
The House Crew - Euphoria (Nino's Dream) - Production House
T Power & The Sandman - Oedipus Complex - Soap Bar
Sacred - Do It Together (Remix) - white label
Johnny Jungle - Johnny - Face Records
DJ Hype - Shot In The Dark - Suburban Base
Jim Polo & Neil Vass - Rolling Energy - Dark Horse Records
4 Hero - Journey From The Light - Reinforced
Kev Bird - This Is A Trip - Basement Records
DJ Trace & Ed Rush - Don Bad Man - Lucky Spin
Slipmaster J - Symphonic - Dee Jay Recordings
Tom and Jerry - Physics - Tom &Jerry
Foul Play - Feel The Vibe Again - Oblivion
DJ SS - Breakbeat Pressure (Strings of Life Mix) - Formation Records
Dub 2 - Bad Man - Big City
Neuromancer - Pennywise - Symphony Sound

Download (140MB)


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2011)

woah


----------



## Addy (Dec 20, 2011)

On the download Steph 
Mind if I share this over at Nu-rave as a guest radio show?


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> On the download Steph
> Mind if I share this over at Nu-rave as a guest radio show?



Go for it Addy 

It's not quite as tight as I would have liked in places, but I was trying to avoid key clashes and I forgot just how ruff the production was on some of those tunes (George Kelly, Bizzy B: I'm looking at you!   )


----------



## nogojones (Dec 20, 2011)

stephj said:


> Finally been able to finish it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So glad you out of hossie


----------



## ska invita (Dec 21, 2011)

sweaty selection steph


----------



## Apathy (Dec 22, 2011)

stephj said:


> A mix of late 92/early 93 hardcore, when more uplifting tunes start to collide head-on with the darkside.



Oh you dirty mare!   Got two plays last nite, top stuff


----------



## Dj TAB (Dec 24, 2011)

Wishing Urban a very Merry Christmas!








A silly 2 hour journey through a pile of old records rescued from charity and other shops across the UK and Ireland over the last year. Lots of kitsch and camp classics going back as far as the 1930's, a few bits of comedy and sketches, (the Derek & Clive bit is NOT suitable for minors) TV and film theme tunes and Christmas classics. It's something to stick on whilst you open those presents, and get the bubbly flowing darling.....! Please share this with as many people as you like!
Tracklist 
Intro - King George V Christmas Address - Sandringham 1922 
- 
The Torero Band - O come all ye Faithful 
- 
Doris Day - Sentimental Journey 
- 
Max Miller - Five year plan 
- 
Rhodesia - Zambezi 
- 
Rhodesia - Wankie Park 
- 
Bert Kaempfert - Swingin' Safari 
- 
Astrud Gilberto - Girl from Ipanema 
- 
The Monkees - Last train to Clarkesville 
- 
Derek & Clive - This bloke came up to me 
- 
Heavy Weather - Birdland 
- 
The Malcolm Lockyer Orchestra -Jingle Bells 
- 
Ivor Biggun - Sing a mucky song 
- 
The Beatles - In an octopus' garden 
- 
Enya - Carribbean blue 
- 
The Muppets - The Great Gonzo eats a tyre to Flight of the Bumblebee 
- 
Arthur Askey - The Bee song 
- 
Boney M - The Calendar song 
- 
Monty Python - Another Lawyers opinion upon Contractual Obligation 
- 
Carly Simon - Nobody does it better 
- 
Julie Andrews - A few of my favourite things 
- 
Geoff Love & the Mike Sammes Singers - I wanna be like you 
- 
Cat Stevens - Moonshadow 
- 
Leonard Cohen - So long Marianne 
- 
The Muppets - Mnah Mnah 
- 
Dire Straits - Walk of life 
- 
RM & RB Sherman - The wonderful thing about tiggers 
- 
Adrian Brett - All creatures great and small 
- 
Spanky Wilson - Sunshine of your love 
- 
Backyard Heavies - Expo '83 
- 
Jose Feliciano - I can't get no 
- 
The new Seekers - It's the real thing 
- 
Ivor Raymond & his Orchestra - It's the real thing 
- 
Serge Prokofiev - Extract from Peter & the Wolf 
- 
Stan Freberg - The Banana Boat song (Day-O) 
- 
Harry Roy & his band - Alexanders Ragtime Berlin 
- 
Billy Connolly - A Wee Swearie 
- 
Tommy Roe - Dizzy 
- 
Jimmy Dean - Big bad John 
- 
Jackson 5 - Frosty the Snowman 
- 
Shakin' Stevens - Merry Christmas Everybody!
*******
Have a fabulous Christmas with loads of love from Toby and Ruth ! !


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2011)

A tribute to the recently passed Philp 'Fatis' Burrell, Exterminator Records. Ringo, Mr Swing Easy & MrSoundtapes.com

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20111214.mp3

Lovers Mood - Roots Radics (Attack 12)
Cool Down The Pace - Gregory Isaacs (Island 10)
Things A Come Up To Bump - Clarence Parks (Channel 1 10)
Call On You - Burning Spear (Coxsone 7)
Babylon - Vernon Allen (R & B 7)
Roll River Jordan- Cocoa Tea (Ital Intl.) 
So Amazing [Amazing Grace]- Sanchez (Exterminator)
So Many Things- Pat Kelly (Shelly's)
Come Me Just A Come- Tenor Saw (Blue Mountain)
rough inna town - luchiano +cocoa tea (rough inna town lp)
back to africa - luchiano + general pecos (xterminator 12)
tune in - cocoa tea (greensleeves 12)
nothing a go so - beres hammond (xterminator 7)
throw it off - beres hammond (xterminator 7)
One Way Ticket - Luciano (Exterminator 12)
Living Spiritual - LMS (Xterminator 7)
Gunzalis - Luciano (Xterminator 7)
Trod In The Valley - Jah Cure (Xterminator 7)
Chant Down Babylon - Luciano (Xterminator 7)
Love & Understanding- John Holt (Channel One)
Rightful Ruler- Royal Unity (Guiding Star)
Jah Jah Send The Parson- Black Oney (Record Smith)
Warn The Nation- Yabby You & The Prophets (Vivian Jackson)
Natty Dread Christmas- Iron Pheonix (Observer)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2011)

ringo said:


> Gunzalis - Luciano (Xterminator 7)


Had hope you'd do this - and Gunzalis in there too, lovely. Merry Xmas Ringo, thanks for all the music this year, as ever.



Dj TAB said:


> Have a fabulous Christmas with loads of love from Toby and Ruth ! !


And to you too! And likewise to everyone for all the mixes this year 

My little mix to stick under your tree should hopefully be suited to the dark winter months ahead - UK & US 90s techno - gets deeper and darker as it goes on. Really enjoyed playing these tracks... Abstract Dance style





World of Deep

100 Hz - Trans
Justin David - Quiescent Noise Rev II
Bryan Zentz - Untitled
The Pump Panel - To The Sky
E-Dancer (Kevin Saunderson) - World of Deep
Dextra - Sub Serene
Ngin-O - Mons
Trawl (Bill Laswell) - Trawl
JB3 (Joey Beltram) - Loose Kick
Sinister (Juan Atkins) - Jobseeker
Akilah Bryant - Sy-ren
_one for the road..._
Drexciya - Sea Quake

download and stream link


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 24, 2011)

ringo said:


> A tribute to the recently passed Philp 'Fatis' Burrell, Exterminator Records. Ringo, Mr Swing Easy & MrSoundtapes.com



Perfect accompaniment to this evening, cheers ringo!


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2011)

I didn't have time for two of my favourites - Luciano  & Beres' "No Gabbon" and Cocoa Tea's "Repatriation", both on the "I Know Myself Rhythm". Will play them on Wednesday, when we'll be doing a favourites session.


----------



## ghandiandy (Dec 24, 2011)

*Bhangra & Breaks*

Smith & Mighty 'U Dub'
Asian Dub Foundation 'Riddim I Like'
Meat Beat Manifesto 'Radio Babylon'
Donaeo 'Riot Music' (Shy FX rmx)
Panjabi MC 'Jugni' ft. Kuldip Manak
DJ Swami 'Reached Amritsar'
DJ Sanj & Karan MC 'Babulla'
Subbs ft. Binder Bajwa 'Nach Ke'
Sub Swara 'Inshallah' (Gislain Poirier rmx)
Bass Bin Twins 'Woppa'
Groove Chronicles 'Blackjack'
PMC 'Panj Pind'
Charged 'Electro Punjabi Dakoo' (Wayward Soul rmx)
PMC 'Pyar Wich/ Planet Rock'
David Starfire 'Ashes'
MJ Cole 'Ruff Like We'
Artful Dodger 'Ruffneck Sound'
Dee Pattern 'Who's The Badman?'
Sully 'In Some Pattern'
Jason Sparks 'Gangsters'
PMC 'GT Road'
Kuldip Manak 'Sharaab' (Swami rmx)
Tigerstyle 'Bol! Bol! Bol!' (SteamerPilot Dholstep rmx)
Bhang Bros ft. Juz D 'Hik Taan Kay'
Lightnin MC 'Sum Nex Auntie'

http://www.mixcloud.com/ghandi/masala-mix-bhangra-n-breaks/
http://postbocks.com/uploads/ghandi_masala_mix_bhangra_n_breaks_320


----------



## Addy (Dec 24, 2011)

ghandiandy said:


> *Bhangra & Breaks*
> /Cut
> http://www.mixcloud.com/ghandi/masala-mix-bhangra-n-breaks/
> http://postbocks.com/uploads/ghandi_masala_mix_bhangra_n_breaks_320



I take it that this is your own mix as it is posted in this thread?


----------



## Addy (Dec 25, 2011)

stephj said:


> Finally been able to finish it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finaly giving this a listen as I have just put it on www.nu-rave.com/radio

sounding top a de tops!!!


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2011)

Last night's drunken radio show...

Download Side A

Download Side B

*Tracklist*
deeper love.mp3
KIERAN M - Positive Vibes
Pressa - Lazers
UFO Project - Take Control
Electrux - Hybrid
The Wise Man - '89 Rewind
Eddie Voyager v Sonz of a Loop da Loop Era - Far out (Eddie Voyager remix ) (M)
Altern8 - Infiltate 202 (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)
Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)
Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Nefti Rave Breaks Remix)
Beagle - Atheama
Nicky Allen - Move Your Feet (Hardcore Breaks) master copy
Lennie De Ice - We Are IE (RGs 2007 Remix)
Future Primitive - Lift Me Up (Slammin' Vinyl Mix)
JLM Productions - I Hear You
Manix - True Mathematics
Manix - Break-In' It Down For My Cru
Luna-C - Edge Of Madness (Sub-Love Remix)
Bad Influence - Never Too Much
Bad Influence - Sudden Impact
Princess Of The Posse - Learn_To_Love
Doc Scott - N.H.S. (Reinforced Shout)
Noise Factory - Breakage_#2
Bad Influence - Such a feeling
Bass Selective -  Make Me Rush
Wax Doctor - herbal_tekno
Bass Ballistics EP - Smoke Dis One Remix (1992 Smoke Til Ya drop)
Rennie Pilgrem & Tribal Underground - Got 2 B Free (Remix)
Basement Phil - Flying (Tekno Instrumental Mix)
Egyptian Empire - The_Horn_Track_(Damon_Wilde_Remix)
Basic Rhythm - Neurosis (Simon 'Bassline' Smith & Special K Remix)
Jack 'n' Phil - trip_to_knowledge_(respect_mix)
Blame - Music Takes You (Original Mix 1992)
Smooth But Hazzardous - made_u_dance
Rhythm Section - Perfect Love 8am
Baby D - Let Me Be Your Fantansy (1992 Original Mix)
DJ Doc Scott - Surgery (Midnite Mix)
Beltram - Beltram Vol2 'My Sound' RS9104
Beltram Vol2 'The Melody' RS9104.mp3

Big up's to all the listeners locked in


----------



## placid (Dec 26, 2011)

Possibly my favourite mix in the realms of acid……  so far

Proper. no nonsense acid house. Some absolute filth on here.

Of course there are a few glitches and botches but when people put 2 minute tracks on badly pressed LP's. they are not going to get nice long blends…

If you like it please share it, pass it on to fellow acid lovers.

To listen - go here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88

To download it - go here - http://www.acid-house.net/The_Art_of_Acid.mp3

To be kept up to date with more of this type of stuff - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551

The records I used, from memory are

Plastikman
Joe R lewis
White label  Promo
Omar S
Humanoid
Russ Gabriel
CCO
Random XS
Elec Pt1
Ricky Smith
Jared Wilson
State 808
Hienostunut Sonni
TinMan
CCO
Gene Hunt
Mike Dearborn
James Martin
Social Disco Club
A Guy called Gerald
Sequential
Armando
?
Lory D
Technodelia
James Martin
Seldom felt
Underground Resistance

This was done using 2x1210's, in one hit approx 2hrs @320 kpbs - 280 MB


----------



## ghandiandy (Dec 26, 2011)

Addy said:


> I take it that this is your own mix as it is posted in this thread?


Take it how you like. Here's another one, also by me. Obviously 

_*Bhangra, qawwali dub, desi reggae & dubstep*_

'Madlib 'New Bombay'
Gaudi 'Native Dub'
The Ruts 'Babylon's Burning' (Rob Smith rmx)
Mayor Mehran 'Yaar Dha'
Kush Arora 'Tribute to Selassie Riddim'
Panjabi MC 'Jagga'
Asian Dub Foundation 'New Way, New Life' (Dry & Heavy dub)
The Dub Factory 'Kaise Guzar Rahi Hai'
Pete Murder Tone 'Paper Tiger'
Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan 'Ghamgar Bare Ne' (Gaudi rmx)
PMC 'Dholana' ft. Master Salim
Orange Blossom 'Bendima'
Erol Bellot 'Globetrotting'
Gubi Sandhu 'Teray Meray Pyar Dhian'
Distance 'Temptation'
Bombay Dub Orchestra 'Journey'(Liquid Strangers sliptrip rmx)
Dov 'Earth Bleed' (Single Cell Orchestra rmx)
Liquid Strangers 'Hexed & Perplexed'
Bassbin Twins 'Roller Choon'
A.D.F 'Fortress Europe (Jazzwad rmx)
Kush Arora ft. Juakali 'Get Wet'
A.D.F. 'Hypocrites'
PMC 'Kori (Giddah)'
http://soundcloud.com/ghandi/masala-mix-refix-bhangra-qawwali-dub-desi-reggae-dubstep

http://postbocks.com/uploads/ghandi_masala_mix_bhangra_qawwali_dub_desi_reggae_dubstep
or
http://www.divshare.com/download/15810525-b3c


----------



## Addy (Dec 26, 2011)

ghandiandy said:


> Take it how you like. Here's another one, also by me. Obviously



I was only asking as your new around these parts.

I like Asian Dub Foundation & Bhang Bro's 
Bhangra & breaks are awesome when accompanied by live drumming


----------



## ghandiandy (Dec 26, 2011)

^^^^
If you like A.D.F I recommend The Kominas:
http://the.komin.as/


----------



## Addy (Jan 2, 2012)

Liquid DnB - Breaks

*Tracklist*
Mrsa - Chemicals
Royalston & Mark Berry - Tough luck
Wilkinson - Hypnosis
Camo & Krooked - Turn up (the music)
danny byrd - sweet harmony (feat liquid)
b - complex-beautiful lies (vip)
Emeli Sandé - Heaven (Nu:Tone Remix)
nutone - set me free
sub focus - could this be real (sub focus drum and bass mix)
nutone-system (feat natalie williams - matrix and futurebound remix)
b-complex-rolling with the punches (feat diane charlemagne - rolling with_ he punches (radio edit)
echo inada - breathe
High Contrast  -  What's the Story_
Eric Prydz  -  Pjanoo (High Contrast Remix)
The Streets  -  Has it Come to this_ (High Co
High Contrast  -  Kiss Kiss Bang Bang
Omni Trio  -  Renegade Snares (High Contras
Sub Focus - A1 Let The Story Begin
Sub Focus - B1 The Prodigy - Smack My Bitch Up (Sub Focus Remix)
Sub Focus - The Prodigy - Take Me To The Hospital (Subfocus Remix)
Sub Focus - Last Jungle
the qemists - your revolution (reso remix)
C-Cutters.Choice.Ft.Laurie.Webb-Falling.(Jamie.Rotten.Nu-Rave.Remix)
Lucas - Lay Me Down
JMT - Ruff (2011 EQ)
DazzF - Psychotic Episodes
JMT - Like This (Original Version 2011 EQ)
Austin - Can U Feel It
Vinyl Junkie & Darkus - Pacemaker
Eddie Voyager - Skankin'
Nefti - Hold Me
Electrux - Daydream
Vinyl Junkie - Pump this Party (E Lab Rat Remix)
Ramos, Supreme and Sunset Regime - Gotta Believe (Billy Daniel Bunter and Sparky Remix)
Yaz - Another World (Original Mix)
Dougal and Vibes - Feel Real Free (Dougal and Gammer Remix)
Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Nefti Rave Breaks Remix)
Manix - Special Request (Simon Harris 2011 Remix)

A few dodgy mixes and a few drunken shouts out, but all good.

2hrs @ 192kbps - 170mb

Download


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 4, 2012)

A mix of warehouse tunes played out at the last two parties we've done, mainly to celebrate SpinCycle sounds reaching 200+ members!






Click the artwork to go to my soundcloud page to download...

Full tracklisting and sleeve artwork links are there also.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 5, 2012)

ghandiandy said:


> *Bhangra & Breaks*
> 
> Smith & Mighty 'U Dub'
> Asian Dub Foundation 'Riddim I Like'
> ...


Mixcloud link not working?Looks wicked,wanna listen!


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 8, 2012)

placid said:


> Possibly my favourite mix in the realms of acid…… so far
> 
> Proper. no nonsense acid house. Some absolute filth on here.
> 
> ...


Excellant as always Placid,me an the better half having a fluffy night in an this is grooving us along nicely,808 state ''Flow Coma'' class tune!boom boom squelsh


----------



## ghandiandy (Jan 12, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> Mixcloud link not working?Looks wicked,wanna listen!



Strange  Try this: http://subnav.com/category/all-djs/ghandi/


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 12, 2012)

ghandiandy said:


> Strange  Try this: http://subnav.com/category/all-djs/ghandi/


Yup tha works,nice one


----------



## Liveist (Jan 13, 2012)

54:51

Some dark and moody Techno for you lovely people

Object - Folk Five (Time to Express)
Peter van Hoesen & Donato Dozzy - Elektra (Original Mix) (Time to Express)
Chevel - Trevisun (Donor Distress Remix) (Stroboscopic Artefacts)
Cio D´or - Wildseide (Claudio PRC Remix) (Prologue)
Function - Variance (Function Reduced Edit) (Sandwell District)
Sandwell District - Immolare (Silent Servant Version) (Sandwell District)
Lucy & Xhin - LX2 (Original Version) (CL Recordings)
Lucy & Xhin - LX3 (Original Version) (CL Recordings)
Pfirter & Dadub - Universe (Original Mix) (Stroboscopic Artefacts)
Isodyne and Inigo Kennedy - Lagrange Point (Jonas Kopp Argatian Remix) (Stroboscopic Artefacts)
Perc - Wooden Art (Modern Heads Jumplex Remix)(Stroboscopic Artefacts )
Miss Kittin - Grace (Sleeparchive Remix) (Nobody's Bizzness)

Stream: http://www.play.fm/recording/545172493#play_72493
Download: http://www.mediafire.com/?icex27sp7b8w5c9


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 14, 2012)

My new (and first!) podcast for reggaechapter.com featuring the latest in dancehall, reggae and jungle. Thoughts and ideas gratefully recieved Urban - i'm just tryin a ting!

Download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OMRVU65F
Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechaptercom-january-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/


*KING KONG* & *DEADLY HUNTA* - “Paro Them Paro 2011” (Sleng Teng International Riddim)
*NATALIE STORM* - “Beat That Chest” (Sleng Teng International Riddim)
*MR LEXX* feat. *LAMBERT* - “Sickest Flow” (Monkey Barrel Riddim)
*DEGREE* - “Haul And Pull” (Monkey Barrel Riddim)
*WARD 21* - “Kingston And St. Andrew” [RAW] (Monkey Barrel Riddim)
*CAPLETON* - "Fire Fight Dem” (Ackee Seed Riddim)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Thunda Roll” (Ackee Seed Riddim)
*SPICE* - “Gyal A Chat” (Ackee Seed Riddim)
*SIZZLA* - “Thing That You're Looking For” (Ackee Seed Riddim)
*LADY SAW* - “Truth Be Told” (Ackee Seed Riddim)
*MAVADO* - “Settle Down” (Overproof Riddim)
*DANIEL BEDDINGFIELD* - “Sometimes You Just Know” (Overproof Riddim)
*AIDONIA* - “Whine Up Body An Turn (Caribean Girl)” (Overproof Riddim)
*T.O.K.* - “Stop Pree Mi” (Tenement Yard Riddim)
*MAVADO* - “Cyaa Hold Me Again” (Tenement Yard Riddim)
*AGENT SASCO* - “More Dem A Fight We” (Tenement Yard Riddim)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Come Outta Mi Way” (Tenement Yard Riddim)
*BUJU BANTON* - “Set Up The Mic!”
*CHAM* - “Wine” [RAW]
*CHAM* - “Drop It (Like U Doin It)”
*WILEY* - “Dem Na Kill Pon Sunday”
*LADY CHANN* and *DIRTTY GOODZ* - “Hide N Seek”
*COCOA TEA* - “Keep It Real”
*DUB PHIZIX* & *SKEPTICAL* feat. *STRATEGY* - “Marka”
*SERIAL KILLAZ*  -“Traffic Blocking”
*LEE "SCRATCH" PERRY* - “Black IPA”
*JOHN HOLT* - “Stoned Out Of My Mind”
*BABY CHAM* and *WAYNE WONDER* - “Joy Ride” (Joyride Riddim)
*LADY SAW* - “Under The Sycamore Tree” (Joyride Riddim)


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 15, 2012)

Permission to land....






Here's a load of mental floss for sometime the next day......! 2 hours of lovliness at 320Kbps.....click the artwork above to go to the Soundcloud page....

Intro_Apollo_11_landing
Deadmau5_cephei_8398
Trentemoller_Chameleon_original mix
Kunyuki_Takahahashi_Ocean_waves_Minilogue mix
1115064_20000000_Suns
301686_Coastal_Eelke_Kleijn_mix
2057517_Finished_symphony_Deadmau5_mix
1108680_Melankoli_Mongolian_Jetset_mix
3018709_Marsh_original mix
3018694_By_all_means_Solarity_mix
3018692_Belong_Sasha_involver_mix
3018693_Rift_original_mix
Husky_Rescue_They_are_coming_Warrior_one_mix
Royksopp_The_drug_Hannes_Fischer_mix
Robert_Babicz_Dark_flower_Jooris_Voorn_mix
John_Tejada_The_end_of_it_all
527448_Jaguar_original_mix
Lovebirds_ft_Stee_Downes_Want_you_in_my_soul
Youandewan_1988_original_mix

full cd cover
http://www.djtab.net/images/photos/djtab_permission_to_land.jpg

cover image only
http://www.djtab.net/images/photos/djtab_permission_to_land_cd_cover_web600px.jpg

I hope you enjoy the ride
Tobes


----------



## little monster (Jan 16, 2012)

Here is the 3rd part of my Reggae 'n Tings mix series, this one has a bit more hiphop in it compared to the previous mixes & it goes into a bit of breaks at the end....

Tracklist:

Laid Blak - Red 
Mungos Hifi - Under Arrest 
Overproof Soundsystem - Watch What You Put Inna 
Taggy Matcher - Episodic Dub 
Nas & Damian Marley - As We Enter 
Seeed - Respect 
Alborosie - Mr President 
Seeed - Jackpot Girl 
Alborosie - No Cocaine 
Alborosie ft Gramps Morgan- Dung a Babylon 
King Kong & Khari Kill - Such Man Say 
Prince Fatty - Insane in the Brain 
Ambassedeurs ft Top Cat - Gal You Look Nice 
Mr Benn Blackout JA version - Long Time 
J Star - Don Man Sound 
Dirty Dubsters - Big Tings 
Dirty Dubsters - Mr Brown

http://soundcloud.com/little-monster/reggae-n-tings-iii


----------



## Totan (Jan 16, 2012)

Just caught this thread, excellent stuff.  Will definitely be spending a lot of time searching through this lot.

Here is my offering...................

A mix containing in what my opinion is the best side of dubstep. The main focus point being atmosphere, beats, and sub bass - i.e proper music instead of over the top noise that has polluted the genre in recent times. Luckily there are still labels like Black Box, DMZ, and Tectonic who are keeping it real. There are no fancy tricks in this recording - just straight up mixing to showcase some of the best tunes dubstep has to offer in recent times.

 1) Unknown Artist - Dem A Talk (Dubstep Remix) - White
 2) Breakage - Higher - Digital Soundboy
 3) V.I.V.E.K - Soundman - Deep Medi Musik
 4) Digital Mystikz - Pop Pop Epic - DMZ
 5) SP:MC featuring Joker D - Future - Tempa
 6) Jack Sparrow - Torment - Tectonic
 7) Coki vs Mavodo - Wah Dem A Do (Coki &amp; Underground Ice Remix) - Greensleeves
 8) DJ Madd - Good Old Days - Black Box
 9) N-Type &amp; Cyrus - Dark Frequency - Black Box
 10) Skream - Glamma - Tempa
 11) Synkro - Hornz - OpenEarz
 12) Mala - Changes - Deep Medi Musik
 13) Digital Mystikz - Eyez - DMZ
 14) Biome - Space - Black Box
 15) Breakage - Someone - Black Box
 16) V.I.V.E.K - Grandfather Clock - Deep Medi Musik
 17) Benton - Zardoz - Wheel &amp; Deal Recordings
 18) Breakage - Together - Digital Soundboy
 19) Digital Mystikz - Earth A Run Red - Soul Jazz Records
 20) Scuba - Reverse - Hotflush
 21) Commodo vs Lurka - Gassin - Black Box

 Download: http://soundcloud.com/totan/totan-gutter-dubstep-mix/download

 Stream: http://soundcloud.com/totan/totan-gutter-dubstep-mix


----------



## zeedoodles (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Dj Tab - loving the mix - great tunes.



Dj TAB said:


> Permission to land....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> My new (and first!) podcast for reggaechapter.com featuring the latest in dancehall, reggae and jungle. Thoughts and ideas gratefully recieved Urban - i'm just tryin a ting!
> 
> Download: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OMRVU65F
> Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechaptercom-january-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/
> ...



really enjoyed this 
good luck with it and please post the nest one


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks! Will do


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 17, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Thanks Dj Tab - loving the mix - great tunes.



Thankyou very much!


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 21, 2012)

Argh! My eyes!


----------



## killer b (Jan 21, 2012)

lordy 'arold. i can accept that your only visits to urban are to spam your latest mix, but there's no excuse for that gif.

please fuck off and don't come back?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2012)

.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 22, 2012)

killer b said:


> lordy 'arold. i can accept that your only visits to urban are to spam your latest mix, but there's no excuse for that gif.
> 
> please fuck off and don't come back?



Hey there kb, let me assist in your dumbfusion:

1. No

2. FU 2 Biyatch

3. Bounce mix posted in relevant "DJ Mixes" section of U75 invalidates any suggestion of "spamming" which in turn, ironically qualifies your post as indeed - "spam".  Some may say your post qualifies as abusive due to your aggressive FOff sign off, but I'll put that down to humour and take no offense.

4. Gif's seem part of DJ mix thread norm, to which the Bounce Anthems 2012 follows suite and reflects the genre of music it represents.

5.  It is not compulsory to click play, you simply need to refrain clicking play to circumvent any discomfort expected if genre is not your flavour ie. your choice to listen/not listen to mix.

6. Unless electronic dance music in general makes you recoil like gonads contacting ice water, give Bounce a bash U may surprise yourself and then want to be my internet fwen & do cyber hi-5's n' shit in a whoop-de-whoop fashion as the next killer anthem drops in the mix.  Or U may not. Either way, no probs.

7.  Hope U end up liking bounce as Anthem mix runs at 153bpm, but I've another 3 hour mix which blasts at constant 175bpm 

8.  Party on bro


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2012)

oneharoldbishop said:


> 2. FU 2 Biyatch









What happened to Amazing Jeans and where did s/he get their name from? (pics of amazing jeans would be preferable)


----------



## Aitch (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a new mix from me on a Dubsteppy Housey Technoey  tip

http://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/moving-forward

Eastern Terror - Luska
Therapy - J Kenzo
Offkey - Blackwax
Take the Plunge - A Made Up Sound
Peaches - Blawaan
Feel Me Up - Blacktee
It s Lover Love - Aérea Negrot - (Philip Bader Remix)
Storm Dub - Beacon - (Sei A Remix)
Somebody Else - Erik Erikkson
Running Man - Jack Dixon and Rick Grant
Chalice - Eveson and KDC
Ethal - Luska
Baby - Dead Man's Chest
Chorizo - Kamikaze Space Programme
Jump - Skimo
Muted -Jack Dixon and Rick Grant


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 22, 2012)

This is nice Aitch 

(I'm 'mindthegap' who's just added to your follower list)


----------



## Aitch (Jan 22, 2012)

stephj said:


> This is nice Aitch
> 
> (I'm 'mindthegap' who's just added to your follower list)



Cheers


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2012)

also enjoyed it! 
and followed you both on there


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2012)

Could people keep the personal attacks to pm rather than spoil a good thread?


----------



## Moronik (Jan 23, 2012)

latest mix from me --------->

http://soundcloud.com/moronik/enter_the_hardcore

tracklist coming soon


----------



## Moronik (Jan 23, 2012)

er... there seems to be an abomination on the previous page.....?


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2012)

sh, you can't say anything about it. you might spoil the thread.


----------



## moody (Jan 23, 2012)

I give you.....



http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/bangers-n-mash

Psychedelic beginnings, swiftly moving on to crunchier fuller flavoured specimens, then wibbling it out with some off kilter wobble.
All served with gravy.​


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2012)

Any chance of a track list MoodY?



oneharoldbishop said:


>



Bounce DJs Piss Excellence!   Still curious about Amazing Jeans though...


----------



## moody (Jan 24, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Any chance of a track list MoodY?



Pretty much an Marc Houle (Minus Recordings) special, think there's around 14 tracks, 8 by Marc.

Pretty dark stuff they put out, Love Troy Pierce and Magda too, not too keen on Richies stuff tho .


----------



## moody (Jan 24, 2012)

do you know of them?


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Moronik (Jan 25, 2012)

That is incredible


----------



## Moronik (Jan 25, 2012)

one question - Why have you changed Michael J Fox's face?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2012)

harold - is that artwork ironic?


----------



## moody (Jan 25, 2012)

it's like the seaside at night.


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2012)

Harold, Just put up a link like normal people and leave the huge nasty images off the thread. (or link to them)
My eyes dont need to see that crap, and they could be harmfull to epilepsy sufferers.


----------



## Supine (Jan 25, 2012)

Ouch!


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 26, 2012)

Moronik said:


> one question - Why have you changed Michael J Fox's face?





Ur one question dictates One reply comin up & on strong with the strength of a hurricanE......

..hold that thought, and I'll be rightbackatchya once emergency unfolding before me goes all A&E....


----------



## ringo (Jan 26, 2012)

Tribute to Winston Riley, producer and owner of the Techniques labels.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120125.mp3

Quite why Winston Riley didn't achieve the fame of producers such as King Jammy and other contemporaries remains a mystery, most likely it was his reluctance to thrust himself into the limelight, relying instead on his music to do the talking. Regardless of such trivia he was one of the most successful producers of hit records and classics Jamaica has been fortunate enough to call its son. Few other labels can claim such a slew of massive worldwide hits and ground breaking innovations of sound spread across the decades from his early singing days of the late 60's through to the 90's, spanning the eras of rock steady, deep, spiritual roots and the very toughest dancehall. Discussions of his music always result in the realization that most people have always loved his music but were not aware it was he who was responsible. Early hits such as Dave Barker and Ansell Collins' Double Barrel stormed the popular music charts across the western world, and earth shattering rhythms such Stalag 17 (Ring The Alarm, Bam Bam) and Supercat's Boops would spawn literally hundreds of copycat versions from other producers eager to jump on the Riley production bandwagon.

Prophecy - Jimmy Riley (Techniques 7")
Who Is The One - Donovan D (Techniques 7")
Who Is The Man - I Roy (Techniques 7")
Purify Your Heart - Johnny Osbourne (Techniques 7")
Deck Of Cards - Prince Fari (Techniques 7")
Nobodys Child - Max Romeo (Techniques 7")
Cheer Up Blackman - Morvin Brooks (Riley Inc 7")
Nothing Impossible - Interns (Techniques 7")
Block Out - Augustus Pablo (Riley Inc 7")
If You Dont Watch Out - Sensations (Techniques 7")
Baby I Love You - Carl Dawkins (Techniques 7")
Jerico - Ethiopians (Wind 7")
I Don't Know Why I Love You - Techniques (Techniques 7")
Ring The Alarm - Tenor Saw (Techniques 7")
Bam Bam - Sister Nancy (Techniques 7")
Boops - Supercat (Techniques 7")
Life Goes On - Spanner Banner (Techniques 7")
Stalag 17 - Ansell Collins (Techniques 7")
Melting Pot - Dillinger (Techniques 7")
Collie Dub - Lone Ranger (Techniques 7")
Out Of Hand - Cutty Ranks (Techniques 7")
Prophecy A Go Hold Them - Leroy Smart (Techniques 7")
Warrior - Johnny Osbourne  (Techniques LP)
Skank Corner - King Stitt (Ironside 7")
Secretly - Hortense Ellis (Studio 1 7")
Tumbling Tears - Alton Ellis (Coxsone 7")
Headache - Sound Defenders (Bugget 7")
Double Barrell - Dave Barker & Ansell Collins (Techniques 7")


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2012)

If you've got a mix (that you did) to post, post the mix.

Kindly don't post all these horrible epilepsy-inducing GIFs as well.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 26, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If you've got a mix (that you did) to post, post the mix.
> 
> Kindly don't post all these horrible epilepsy-inducing GIFs as well.


I like em, and they kinda go with the type of musical mayhem that follows in video mix that I indeed constructed myself, but if there is gif restrictions on this forum, then I will respect forum rules, no problemo. I come in peace and mix 4 fun, I dont want to cause any ruckus bro.

FridgeMagnet, can you advise if all gifs are off limits for my viddies entirely?  I thought there was a setting in control panel for members to turn gifs to off if such was out there comfort zone, but is it a case of a no/low tolerance policy to flashing images in general?

Thanks in advance for confirming your stance.

As a gesture of my goodwill and general compliance 4 the gud of the U75 hood, pls accept this Dubstep mix I did a while ago, which is gifage free and I trust is a genre of your musical taste, as I've found Bounce is like Marmite - U either Luv it or H8 it, but Dubstep is a widely accepted and respected genre?

Peace..


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 26, 2012)

The easiest rule of thumb if it's not clear, I would say, would be to post (a) a link to the mix in text, or possibly a youtube embed (b) at most one or two small images if strictly necessary, and not animated ones. Basically, like everyone else is doing.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jan 26, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> The easiest rule of thumb if it's not clear, I would say, would be to post (a) a link to the mix in text, or possibly a youtube embed (b) at most one or two small images if strictly necessary, and not animated ones. Basically, like everyone else is doing.



Is it cos I'z Bounce?....



(only joking )

Received and understood - epileptic fit endangering gifs are a side order to be garnished only on a few occasions and not to be spread like confetti at a White wedding..

Shame to tame the gifs but when in Rome,do as etc 

Thanks 4 info.

Just one thing tho - my Dub I Stepped U as a gif- t offering....how do u rate?  

Tasty or not your dish of the day?

Don't forget to dub the waiter


----------



## placid (Feb 3, 2012)

Mostly new stuff with a few oldish bits thrown in as they were loitering nex with intent in the vicinity.  As always i've thrown a couple of rough and ready mixes to keep it real. 

http://www.acid-house.net/Into_The_Distance.mp3

For more mixes, music and gig info like here please - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551

Tracklist

Stephen Brown - My Harmony - Heliocentric
Sam Mcqueen - Fourteen Days (Sterac Mix)
NewWorldAquarium - The Games that we Play - New Religion
Conforce - Escapism - Delsin
GB - The Receiver - Dimension Unknown
ERP - Lunar Ruins - Harbour City Sorrow 
Hardfloor - Skill Shot - (pip William) - Hardfloor
? - i think its Versalife.. im sure someone can confirm….
GB - The Provider - Dimension Unknown 
Adapta - Adapta ep
Mala - Eyes VIP - DMZ
Drexciya - Hydro Theory - Clone
Aux 88 - Electro Slaves - Transient Force
Tony Wilson - Hangin in outer Space - Connection
Sam Mcqueen - Fourteen Days - 
ERP - Into the Distance - Harbour City Sorrow
Lost Trax - The Eye - Tabernacle 
Mike Parker - Kaze no Oto
millions of moments ???
Rie Lambdoll / Relapxych.0 –
In The Maze - Silent Season
Morphology - Beta Decay - AC
Univac - Bunker
ERP - Cold Colony

As always - done in one hit on 2x1210's  2hrs @320 kbps - 280MB.

(apologies for the lack of epilepsy inducing gifs)


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2012)

placid said:


> Mostly new stuff with a few oldish bits thrown in as they were loitering nex with intent in the vicinity. As always i've thrown a couple of rough and ready mixes to keep it real.
> 
> http://www.acid-house.net/Into_The_Distance.mp3
> 
> ...


 
On the d/l dude!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2012)

moody said:


> I give you.....
> 
> 
> ​http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/bangers-n-mash​​Psychedelic beginnings, swiftly moving on to crunchier fuller flavoured specimens, then wibbling it out with some off kilter wobble.​All served with gravy.​


not my usual thing, but enjoying this a lot. respectacles


----------



## Megaton (Feb 9, 2012)

Deep, dark and techy drum and bass.

http://dnbshare.com/download/Megaton_Mix_January_2012.mp3.html


----------



## moody (Feb 9, 2012)

ska invita said:


> not my usual thing, but enjoying this a lot. respectacles


 ta, you likey reggae?

I love lee perry, mad prof and all the classics..


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2012)

moody said:


> ta, you likey reggae?
> 
> I love lee perry, mad prof and all the classics..


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 9, 2012)

moody said:


> I give you.....
> 
> 
> ​http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/bangers-n-mash​​Psychedelic beginnings, swiftly moving on to crunchier fuller flavoured specimens, then wibbling it out with some off kilter wobble.​All served with gravy.​


Listened to this few times now,really good,works well at 9am after a night on the tiles


----------



## ringo (Feb 10, 2012)

Tribute to King Stitt Studio 1 Special with Mr Swing Easy and Mr Soundtapes

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120208.mp3

Rock Fort Shock - Prince Francis (Studio 1 10")
Lets Make It Up - Larry Marshall (Supreme 10 ")
How Sweet It Is - Tyrone Evans (Music Lab 10")
Come To Me - Jay Tees (Music Lab 10")
Conquer Me - Delroy Wilson (Music Lab 10")
Misty - Alton Ellis (Music Lab 10")
The Answer - Sound Dimension (Music Lab 10")
Musically Crucial - Earl 16 (Music Lab 10")
On The Beach - (Owen Gray) King Stitt (Dance Hall 63 Coxsone LP)
No Man Version - (Dennis Brown) King Stitt (Studio 1 LP)
Live Jah Jah - King Stitt (Studio 1 12")
Beyond - (Kentrick Patrick) King Stitt (Studio 1 LP)
Skank Corner- King Stitt (Iron Side 7")
Hurting Me - Alton Ellis (Iron Side 7")
My Satisfaction - The Paragons (Studio 1 7")
Pick Up The Pieces - The Royals (Studio 1 7")
Without You- Wailing Souls (Coxsone 7")
I'm Ready - Freddy McGregor (Studio 1 7")
If I Were A Carpenter - Ernest Soul Wilson (Coxsone 7")
Mo Jo Rock Steady - Sound Dimension (Studio 1 7")
See A Mans Face - Horace Andy (Sight'N'Sound 7")
Eternal Love - Horace Andy (Money Disc 7")
Swell Headed - Burning Spear (Coxsone 7")
Natty Dont Go - Cornell Campbell (Downbeat 7")
Mr Chatterbox - Bob Marley (Attack 7")
Stir It Up - Bob Marley (Trojan 7")
Travelling Man - Techniques (Treasure Isle 7")
Automatic Boom - Lloyd Young (Riley Inc 7")


----------



## ska invita (Feb 10, 2012)

ringo said:


> Tribute to King Stitt Studio 1 Special with Mr Swing Easy and Mr Soundtapes


Too wiped to make it down to Mass, so slippers, blanket, and this...sounding lovely - thanks as ever


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 10, 2012)

ringo said:


> Tribute to King Stitt Studio 1 Special with Mr Swing Easy and Mr Soundtapes
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120208.mp3
> 
> ...


Excellant stuff Ringo


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2012)

A lil drunken step in from me on da radio..
oldskool beats, techno, happy, jungle techno, nu-rave mashup

download

NEW ATLANTIC - Yes To Satan  (Original Mix)
Human Resource - Dominator
E-Man - Bassmachine
Darkraver & DJ Vince - Thunderground
Dr. Macabre - Poltergeist
Promo - King Of Pain
Bass-D And King Matthew Vs Buzz Fuzz - It's Alright
English Muffin - The Blood Of An English Muffin
Critical Mass - Dancing Together
The Bazeman - Can You Feel The Baze
DJ Paul Elstak - Life Is Like A Dance
DJ Hooligan - B.O.T.T.R.O.P.
Rotterdam Termination Source - Poing
The Prodigy - Out Of Space
Dyewitness - Observing The Earth
Trip to the Moon part 1 - Acen
Mainline - Omni trio (techno mix)
Blame - Piano Takes You
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Let Your Mind Be Free
C.M.C - Raggamuffin Mayhem
Q-Bass - Hardcore will never die [Rmx]
DJs Phantasy & Gemini - Everybody's Under The Influ...
C.M.C - Make Me Feel
LTJ Bukem - Demon's Theme
REEL II REEL '91               - WHITE LABEL (B Side)          
LTJ Bukem - Our World
DJ Dance - Death by stereo (Mix 2)
Pacific Symphony (MindTransit 2012 Remix) - Transformer 2

download


----------



## Addy (Feb 11, 2012)

Todays radio madness ...

Download

LTJ Bukem - Music
Omni Trio - Mystic Stepper (Feel Better)
Boogie Times Tribe - The Dark Stranger
Alex Reece - Pulp_Fiction
Ray Keith - Phizical (Moody Mix)
leviticus - burial
Urban Shakedown - Some Justice 95(Full Vocal Remix)
Aphrodite - dark selector
DJ SS - Fanfare
DJ Zinc - Casino Royale(Remix)
Aphrodite - karma sutra
DJ Zinc - Creeper(Vocal Remix)
Rajstah Vibe vs. c4n - Kill The Silence
Nasty Habits - 4 Da Cause                    
Aphrodite - ganja man
DJ Evol - Waiting Room
Eddie Voyager - Voodoo XTC (M)
DJs Unknown - Volume 1 Side B
Sms Ft Zoe And Hattrix - love_you_more
DJ Vibes & Wishdokta - No More Tears
Manix - Hardcore Junglism - Eddie Voyager remix (M) Freebie
DJ Vibes & Wishdokta - Obsession(The Only Remix)
DJ Trace - Never Felt This Way
Baby D - Casanova(Prodigy Pump Action Remix)
Vibes and Wishdokta - Sing It Loud
DJ Vibes & Dougal - Feel Real Free
Human Resource - Dominator (Dj Nicky Allen 2012 Relick)
Simon Harris - Underground
Simon Harris - Loved Up
Nefti - Touch Me
Carl Cox  - I Want You Forever(Full On Mix)
isotonik - hasta la vista
Awesome 3 feat. Julie McDermot - Don't Go(Original Mix)
sl2 - djs take control 2009
SL2 - Way_In_My_Brain_2009
Quadrophonia - Quadrophonia (Nefti Rave Breaks Remix)
Emeli Sande - Heaven (PYRAMID Re-fix)

Download 2 hrs @ 192kbps - 162mb


----------



## Supine (Feb 11, 2012)

A new mix by me. Stick it in your ears:

Funkasice - Boogie Business Edit
Southbound - Forever Changed (Original Mix)
Matt Prehn & Marcia Alves - Insomniac Oasis (Timewriter Remix)
Lips ft Bongi Mvuyana - Time Is Now (Groove Assassin Remix)
Brazilian Soul Crew - Tema Do Brazil (Anto Vitale Shabu Mix)
Fanatix & Assurance - I Trust You (Psalms 143) (Sy Sez Mix)
Matt Prehn ft Lilith Li - Back To Those (John Hawley Remix)
Eurythmics - Love Is Stranger (Disco Syndicate Vulgar Edit)
Drrtyhze - New York City (Popular People Front Dub)
Jamie Jones - Masterplan
Boat Club - Security
Cyclist - Point Blank
Sorcerer - Surfing At Midnight (Prins Thomas Mix)
Wire - Three Girl Rhumba (Mock & Toof Edit)

http://soundcloud.com/supine/no-idea-what-to-call-it-mix

Enjoy


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2012)

mm, jamie jones, might have a listen..


----------



## moody (Feb 11, 2012)

nice, bit 'lite' for me, but loving the Eurythmics track.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm guessing there isn't much Metalheadz on this mix despite the logo's? 

That's some next level art work you got going on there!


----------



## Supine (Feb 13, 2012)

moody said:


> nice, bit 'lite' for me, but loving the Eurythmics track.



Cheers. Although you seemed to love the lightest track in the mix 

I need some loud graphics to accompany the music


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

ringo said:


> Tribute to King Stitt Studio 1 Special with Mr Swing Easy and Mr Soundtapes
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120208.mp3


 
Loving this -  nice one


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 14, 2012)

Time for my second ReggaeChapter.com podcast of the year.

This month’s edition features a selection of lovers tracks and a new soca mix as Trinidad & Tobago carnival takes over February.

Stream here: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechaptercom-february-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/
Download for your iPod: http://www.sendspace.com/file/qtg0ra








*GYPTIAN* - In My Arms (Freedom Shines Riddim)
*TARRUS RILEY* - Original Dancehall (Freedom Shines Riddim)
*TURBULENCE* - Respect Woman (Freedom Shines Riddim)
*WARRIOR KING* - Time And Wisdom (Freedom Shines Riddim)
*CAPLETON* - Fire Fire (Kush Morning Riddim)
*COLLIE BUDDZ* - I Feel So Good (Kush Morning Riddim)
*JAH VINCI* - Real Woman (Kush Morning Riddim)
*SIZZLA* - Foolishness (Masters Blend Riddim)
*MR LEXX* - Hairstyle (Masters Blend Riddim)
*GYPTIAN* - Reggae Morning (Kingston 13 Riddim)
*J BOOG* - Low The Guns (Kingston 13 Riddim)
*SHAGGY* and *TARRUS RILEY* - Just Another Girl (Kingston 13 Riddim)
*INCHES* - Jiggle It
*MATERMIND* - Wining Away
*SHURWAYNE WINCHESTER* - Wining Addiction
*BUNJI GARLIN* - Tun Up
*CHUCKY* - Touch It
*SHURWAYNE WINCHESTER* - Badder Than We
*KURWIN DU BOIS* - Runaway
*KES* - Coming Over
*KES* - Come Play Ah Mas
*CONGO NATTY* feat. *TOP CAT* - Champion DJ
*TODDLA T* feat. *WAYNE MARSHALL* - Streets So Warm
*VYBZ KARTEL* - Yuh Love
*SERANI* - Play It Straight
*LEE ANNA* - Kisses
*FRESHARDA* – Cycle
*RICHIE PHOE* - Heartical Behaviour (Dubplate Version)
*SISTER NANCY* - Bam Bam


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Feb 14, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I'm guessing there isn't much Metalheadz on this mix despite the logo's?
> 
> That's some next level art work you got going on there!



*Thanx, and hey, I can assure no MetalHeadz logo's were harmed in anyway in design of this flyer, and a small shrub was planted for every kilowatt of energy used in mix production to ensure the end result is probably the worlds first  carbon neutral Bounce mix! Now environmentally conscious ravers can riff out hard and be relaxed in doing so with a clear conscience - how's a that 4 positive responsibility 4 ravers ? 

Check this old skool hardcore rave mix I did from last year   Party Hearty Dooder*


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Loving this - nice one


x 2

I love ringo's stuff.  

I always say it but absolutely massive thanks to all who contribute to this brilliant thread, I have my 3 fav dj's who I always look out for, but hats off to all.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Time for my second ReggaeChapter.com podcast of the year.
> 
> This month’s edition features a selection of lovers tracks and a new soca mix as Trinidad & Tobago carnival takes over February.
> 
> ...


 
In about 5 mins I'm gonna give this a run.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2012)

Supine said:


> A new mix by me. Stick it in your ears:
> 
> Funkasice - Boogie Business Edit
> Southbound - Forever Changed (Original Mix)
> ...


This went down a treat here on Sunday when we were cookin and boozin and that.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2012)

* Know the Truth - Tribute to Alpha & Omega*

Show me a Purpose
Purposeful Dub
David and Goliath
David's Stone
Words of thy Mouth
Love is a Principle Thing
Principal Dub
Merciful Jah
Hand to the Wheel with Dub Judah
Dub Flute
Wicked Man Drop
Sapno Mei with Ital Lion & Sonia Panesar
Survivors of the City with Horace Martin & Jonah Dan
Don't Lock Me Down
Prowling Lion
Roaring Lion
Burn a Ring of Fire with Reuben Masters
Dub Masterpiece
LINKLINKLINK


----------



## cozmikbrew (Feb 17, 2012)

ska invita said:


> * Know the Truth - Tribute to Alpha & Omega*
> 
> Show me a Purpose
> Purposeful Dub
> ...


Nice one Ska


----------



## placid (Feb 17, 2012)

Deeper in Orbit​
Here - ​http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/deeper-in-orbit​

A mix up of mainly deepish house, basically stuff lying around my decks, some new some old... Im not going to post a tracklist immediately, as I think sometimes its nice not to know what's coming.... I am still amazed that people are not prepared to try a mix without a tracklist as this is about my 350th mix i've put up, so yo kinda know what your going to get even if you dont know the tunes.. anyhooo... if anyone can do a complete tracklist, be my guest​


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 19, 2012)

Been a couple of months since my last mix - been busy on the beach and in the garden making the most of our summer.
We were sitting in the pool late last night cooling off (paddling pool, not real pool) and I thought it would be nice to have a new mix in the spirit of all things balearic, so bright and early the next morning I recorded this. Mostly tunes I love but don't play that often, I tried not to play to any style or stick to any one gene.

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-sunshine

The Soup Dragons - Electric Blues (Dub Mix) 
Sueno Latino - Sueno Latino (Derrick May Illusions First Mix) 
Dream Frequency - Live the Dream (Dream the Dream Mix) 
IF? Saturdays Angels (7" Remix) 
Jesus Jones - Real Real Real (Real Dub Mix) 
Primal Scream - Come Together (Hypnotone Brain Machine Mix) 
De Lite - Wild Times (Mayday Mix) 
Soft House House - What You Need 
Rhythim is Rhythim - Is What it is 
James - Come Home (Remix) 
Unit 2 Sunshine (Vocal Mix)


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 19, 2012)

*Excursions in house*
Broken beats and future sounds drenched in electronica with sinister bass lines.






English Money - Trrbo and Cat People Remix
Jackpot - Roska
House You - Mullet Mafia Remix
Dope Fix - Seiji
Into You - French Fries Remix
The Molecules - Carte Blanch
Factory Acid - Hissy Fit
Work It Out - Disclosure
Cirus VIP - Mr Tickles
Reflex Blast - Artkist
Here's Another One - Hint
Do You Believe - MA1 Remix
Battle For Middle You - Julio Bashmore
Dr Gonzo Anthem - Crookers
Close - Hackman
Aint Gomma Lie - Deadboy

Download or play here http://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/excursions-in-house


----------



## moody (Feb 20, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *Excursions in house*
> Broken beats and future sounds drenched in electronica with sinister bass lines.
> 
> 
> ...


 ohhh, sinister basslines....my fav, gonna have a listen real soon.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Feb 20, 2012)

A new one from me on a chill out tip.







Ambient February
Dntel – Anywhere Anyone (Pearson Sound Beatless Reduction) (Sub Pop) 
Magazine – The Visitors Bureau (Magazine Edit) (Kompakt) 
David Cunningham – The Fourth Sea (Made To Measure) 
Roly Porter – Caladan (Subtext) 
Bonobo – Black Sands (Duke Dumont's 'Grains Of Sand' Reconstruction) (Ninja Tune) 
B12 – Soundtrack Of Space (Warp) 
Roly Porter – IX (Subtext) 
Pulusha – Isolation (Part Two) (Universal Language Productions) 
Ø – Unien Holvit (Sähkö) 
Irrelevant – Cosmos (Kokeshi) 
Synkro - Questions (Styrax) 
Holy Other – Touch (Tri Angle) 
Ø – Kausaaliton (Sähkö) 
Roly Porter – Tleilax (Subtext)

http://soundcloud.com/jim-mccormack/ambient-february


----------



## Numbers (Feb 21, 2012)

ska invita said:


> * Know the Truth - Tribute to Alpha & Omega*
> 
> Show me a Purpose
> Purposeful Dub
> ...


Lovin this to bits Ska mate, thanks very much.  This, spliff, pancakes, might even push for a shine from the missus later the mood they all have me in.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Feb 22, 2012)

reach out and touch your screen brethren, feel the healin' power...






great gospel set if I say so myself....
I Am Born To Preach the Gospel - Washington Phillips
I Can't Bear The Burden By Myself - Rev. Gary Davis
I Know the Lord Laid His Hand On Me - The Pearly Gates Spiritual Singers
Get Right With God - Southern Revivalists of N.O.
Farther Along - The Soul Stirrers
Brighter Day Ahead - Swan silvertones
River Of Jordan - Carter Family
This Wicked Path Of Sin - the Stanley Brothers
Power In The Blood - Sons Of The Pioneers
God Don't Like It - Rev. A Johnson
Daniel Saw The Stone - Silver Leaf Quartette
Nobody Knows The Trouble I Seen - Dixie Hummingbirds
Since I Layed My Burden Down - Buge Cage & Willie B. Thomas
Jesus Is The Searchlight - Bailey Gospel Singers
Go Down Moses - Ralph Stanley
Lamb At The Altar - The Gospel Stars
Canaan Land - The Gospel Songbirds
I Shall Wear A Crown - Arizona Dranes
No Graves - The Spiritual Jubilators
Said I Wasn't Gonna Tell Nobody - The Abyssinian Baptist Gospel Choir
Live the Life - Marie Knight
Family Circle - The Mighty Clouds Of Joy
How I Got Over - Marion Williams
Am I Asking Too Much - Naomi Shelton & The Gospel Queens
Praise Music - Aubrey Ghent

*over at the old record club*

thank you friends


----------



## ouchmonkey (Feb 25, 2012)

two on the bounce? get me!
PROD would be ten. or is. I suppose.
this year celebrations are confined to a new mix and
a couple of sherries in the front room






*linkylink*

intro/anthem
Etta James – Mamma Told Me
The Vibrettes – The Humpty Dump
Whitney joins The J.A.M.M.s/Kylie says to Jason
Hype Williams – Busker Skit
Funkadelic – Can You Get To That?
Niney the Observer – Blood & Fire
Dinosaur Jr – In A Jar
Elvis – Mystery Train/Tiger Man
Dr. Alimontado – Poison Flour
The Ventures – Penetration
B-52′s – Planet Claire
Devo – Jerkin’ Back and Forth
Guided By Voices – Teenage FBI
Simon Park Orchestra – Eye Level
St. Etienne – You’re In A Bad Way
Wire – The 15th
The Bug (ft Roots Manuva) – Tune In
Suzi Quatro – Devil Gate Drive
Battles – Atlas
ZZ Top – La Grange
Jon Spencer’s Blues Explosion – Black Betty
The Jim Jones Revue – High Horse
Death Grips – 5D
Bad Company – The Nine
Karen O & The Kids – All Is Love

and so on


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh my word!


----------



## Addy (Feb 25, 2012)

Tonights Radio Show

After a few weeks of technical difficulties due to a dodgy motherboard, tonight went without problems (only my mixing skillz  )

2 hrs of Nu-Skool Breaks

*Traklist*
Base Club - No Chance
Ruff Tactics - Lost Cause
Strange Rollers - Space Funk
Orestiz - Other Side
O.G - Spirit Of Rave
DazzF - New World, New Insight
Electrux - Hybrid
90 Year Old Man - Too Much Temptation
Eddie Voyager - Fight The Feeling
Strange Rollers - How U Feelin'
Toofer - Give It All Up
Remember Rave - Touch Your Mind
EB-1 - Higher
EB1 - Something Special             
Motiv - Pictures (Picture With Emotions Mix)
MindTransit - Sunshower
UFO Project - Rockin' To The Music
Generic Bass - Badman Sound
Redlight Get out my Head INSa 241 Bootylishus mix.mp3
Eddie Voyager - Bomb & Drop
OnePlayz - Wake Up
Electric Ravers - Life Me Up
Greg Sin Key - Waiting For The Night
Lucas - Lay Me Down
DJ Sike - Crazy Pillz
Nefti - Fireball
Jamie Rotten - Burning Like Fire
Nefti - Me And You
Damage Inc. - Hello Riddim
Simi - Kate
Luna C - Another victory
Human Resource - Dominator (Dj Nicky Allen 2012 Breakbeat Relick) New Copy
The Moog - Jungle Muffin (Simon Harris 2012 Remix)
OUTLANDER  VAMP RMX EXTD MIX MP320.mp3

128kbps download

... not a planned set btw.... tracklist grabbed after the randomness


----------



## placid (Mar 2, 2012)

back when a certain Mr Hawtin ran a label which, for a number of years simply put out uncompromising techno and acid…..interesting, imaginative and sometimes properly full on, the releases were always interesting….. up until about Plus8050… then the decline into minimal..and then into the circus that is now minus..  but anyway..  here's the stuff I like.. YMMV

The mix is downloadable (for the moment) here…

http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/from-my-mind-to-yours-a-8-mix

The usual suspects on here, FUSE, Plastikman, Kenny Larkin, Speedy J, Joey Beltram, and a few others... as usual ill do a tracklist at some point.... If you were into your techno/acid in the early 90's you'll probably know them....
for people that care.. it was done with two 1210's in one hit... for those that don't care..it's 2 hours of music.


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 3, 2012)

Deleted post. I did post a mix that contained Simple Minds Theme For Great Cities but Sound Cloud just told me they won't host it because the greedy record company don't like it.....grrr.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Deleted post. I did post a mix that contained Simple Minds Theme For Great Cities but Sound Cloud just told me they won't host it because the greedy record company don't like it.....grrr.


 
Oh it's frustrating isn't it?! I had real problems getting my last mix up because of this but tinkling and persistence paid off (it checks the first tune only I think). Get a mediafire account and bung it up there? Would like to hear the mix.


----------



## Addy (Mar 3, 2012)

A really random set played by me just now on Nu-Rave.com radio...
old skool hip hop - house - nu skool breaks...
The odd technical and bad mix, but a bangin selection...






DOWNLOAD
Sweet t & Jazzy Joyce - Its my Beat
Boogie Down Productions - Im still 1
Ice Cube - You Know How We Do It
Ultramagnetic MCs - Ego Trippin
Stezo - To The Max
JVC Force - Strong Island
Notorious BIG - Juicy
NWA - Express Yourself
Beastie Boys - No Sleep 'til Brooklyn
Naughty by nature - OPP
T La Rock & Jazzy J - Its Yours
Roxanne Shante - Roxannes Revenge
Schooly D - psk What does it mean
Grandmaster Flash - The Message
Full Force - Alice, I Want You Just For Me
Jungle Brothers - Cause I got it like that
Sugarhill Gang - Rappers Delight
Whodini - Magics Wand
Jazzy Jeff n Fresh Prince - Hes the dj im the rapper
Young MC - Know how
Run DMC - Like That
That's the way love is (deep house mix) - ten city
Raze - Break For Love
A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray
Frankie Knuckles - Your Love
Lucas - The Acid 7 320.mp3
Jordan & Santero - Get Out Of Jail Free: Vol 2 (Savage Skulls vs LFO)
TOOFER - TR1 AA1
Base Club - No Chance
Orestiz - Other Side
90 Year Old Man - Too Much Temptation
Toofer - Give It All Up
Remember Rave - Touch Your Mind
Jonny L - Hurt You So - Simon Harris 2012 Remix
MindTransit - Sunshower
OnePlayz - Wake Up
Firefarm - No Good Start The Jericho
Jamie Rotten - Burning Like Fire
Toronto Is Broken - Survive
TOOFER - TECHCORE PT.II
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT - '31 SECONDS' (RE-RUB) DOWNBEAT FREE DOWNLOAD
Human Resource - Dominator (Dj Nicky Allen 2012 Breakbeat Relick) New Copy
NRG - I Need Your Lovin (Simon Harris 2012 Remix)
Buju Banton - Boom Bye Bye
2 hrs @ 192kbps
DOWNLOAD


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 3, 2012)

Still awaiting the release of a tune and delivery of another for my first proper mix of 2012. in the meantime here are a few more tunes from the vaults

Soundcloud had a few legal issues with a tune but good old Mixcloud took the mix.


http://www.mixcloud.com/zeedoodles/zeedoodles-10-tunes-from-my-vinyl-vaults/

Simple Minds - Theme for great cities ​New Order - Fine Time - Messed around mix ​Red Flag - Count to Three - Razormaid Mix ​Denise Motto - IMNXTC ​Yello - The Race ​Kraftwerk - The Robots ​Model 500 - Techno Music - M500 Version ​RSW - The Phantom ​Adamski - Killer ​System 7 - Sunburst.​


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Soundcloud had a few legal issues with a tune but good old Mixcloud took the mix.


 
Cool zee! Will go take a listen 

(see this thread re. soundcloud and mixcloud over how their legal side differs)


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 4, 2012)

stephj said:


> Cool zee! Will go take a listen
> 
> (see this thread re. soundcloud and mixcloud over how their legal side differs)


 
Nice one Steph, I had a read of that. I am a fully paid up member of Soundcloud but have to say after spending an hour or so on Mixcloud I much prefer their site. I Will probably end up using both, mixcloud has no limit on the amount of mixes you can put up all at no cost. I might keep SC for new stuff then move it over to MC as I need the space.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 8, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Still awaiting the release of a tune and delivery of another for my first proper mix of 2012. in the meantime here are a few more tunes from the vaults
> 
> Soundcloud had a few legal issues with a tune but good old Mixcloud took the mix.
> 
> ...


Loving this, thanks.


----------



## little monster (Mar 8, 2012)

I've done a new drum & bass mix - mixture of ragga with some classic dnb rollers.....ch-ch-check it!

Tracklist:

General Elektrick, Mez & Tricky - Jungle Fire Burnin
Deekline & Ed Solo - King of the Bongos
Soundclash - RacknRuin (Deekline & Ed Solo Remix)
DJ Nut Nut - Special Dedication (Sigma Rmx)
Mobb Deep - Shook Ones (DJ Zinc Remix)
DJ Defkline & Red Polo - Bam Bam
Zound & Ku - We Got the Sound
Ed Solo & Deekline - Sensi
Fugees - Ready or Not (DJ Zinc Remix)
Aphrodite - Put a Cut on It
Aphrodite - Ganja Man
DJ Zinc - Ska (Remix)
Unknown - Natty Dread Remix
Mickey Finn & Aphrodite - Bad Ass (Generation Dub Remix)
Jem - Wish I (Aphrodite Remix)
Candy - Open Your Eye
Cut & Run - Soggy Bottomz
Twisted Individual - Rusty Sheriffs Badge
Cut & Run - Outta Space

http://soundcloud.com/little-monster/ragga-n-rollers-dnb-mix


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 8, 2012)

little monster said:


> I've done a new drum & bass mix - mixture of ragga with some classic dnb rollers.....ch-ch-check it!
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> ...


Nice one still caining youre RaggaBreaks mix from last year


----------



## little monster (Mar 9, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> Nice one still caining youre RaggaBreaks mix from last year


 
Nice one, that ragga breaks mix is so old now but seems to be timeless in its appeal


----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2012)

little monster said:


> I've done a new drum & bass mix - mixture of ragga with some classic dnb rollers.....ch-ch-check it!
> 
> Tracklist:
> 
> ...


Listened to this on an early morning run today. Great stuff.


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2012)

Testing out my new pc and a 320kbps radio stream ... some random dancehall

Download

Buju - Murderer
Buju - Champion
Curley locks?
Mi Love Mi Girl Bad - Flourgan, Sanchez
Wayne Wonder – New Way To Say I Love You
Johnny P / Thriller U – Stick By Me
Wayne Wonder - You, Me and She
Wayne Wonders - Night And Day
Shabba_-Caan Dun.mp3
Cutty Ranks -Stick it up
Cutty Ranks - Retreat(Ugly Gal)
Fragga Ranks - Hug Me Up -
Capleton -#1 Pon de look good chart
Apache Indian - Chok there
Buju Banton - Boom Bye Bye
Pull It Up (Ft. Beres Hammond)
Love How the Gal Flex
Man Fe Dead
Bring You Body Come
Get It On feat. WAYNE WONDER
Caught You in a Lie - Reid
Tippa Irie - Hello Darling


Download


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 10, 2012)

*March Reggae Chapter podcast*

Its March so time for a new Reggae Chapter podcast by me.

This month's show includes new tracks by Vybz Kartel, Popcaan, Beenie Man - new albums from Mr Vegas and Sean Paul as well as Dub from Mad Proffesor and some jungle for good measure!

Download the new show here http://www.sendspace.com/file/qgcjb1

Or stream it here http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechaptercom-march-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/








*BEENIE MAN* - Me & You [Nuh Care] (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* & *QUICKCOOK* - Party Turn (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*VYBZ KARTEL* - Party Me Say (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*VYBZ KARTEL* - Love You Enuh (*Lost Angel Riddim*)
*GAZA SLIM* - Everything Fi Hold Him (*Lost Angel* *Riddim*)
*POPCAAN* - Only Man She Want (*Lost Angel Riddim*)
*CHAM* - Tun Up
*WILEY* - Hover Board
*DR MEAKER* - Bad Boy Calling
*NATALIE STORM* - Beat That Chest (*J BOSTRON* remix)
*LIONFIRE* - Truth & Rights
*SKITZ* (featuring *BUGGSY*) - Born Inna System
*MAD PROFESSOR* - Firm Roots
*J STAR* - Fish Finger Tentacle Dub
*POIRIER* - Dubs For Ninja's
*MUNGO'S HI FI* featuring *SKWEEKA MOUSE* - Di Cheeses
*MR VEGAS* - Sweet Jamaica
*MR VEGAS* - I Am Blessed
*SEAN PAUL* - Roll Wid Da Don
*SEAN PAUL* - Wedding Crashers
*LADY SAW* - Man Is The Least (*Fiesta Riddim*)
*BABY CHAM* - Vitamin S (*Fiesta Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* & *MS. THING* - Dude (*Fiesta Riddim*)
*SIZZLA* - Thank You Mama


----------



## Addy (Mar 10, 2012)

Tonights Radio Show

Download - 2 hrs @ 320kbps = 275mb

Cool hand Flex - Ya' buzzin'
A Zone - Calling_All_The_People
Leviticus - Burial
Alex Reece - Pulp_Fiction
Jumping Jack Frost - Osmosis (Ratty Remix)
Foul Play - Finest_Illusion
The House Crew (DJ Overdose Remix) - Maniac
Criminal Minds - Baptised_By_Dub
Cyanide45 - Deep Thrust
Cyanide45 - Notice Me
Toronto Is Broken - Taking Over
The Blapps Posse - Don't Hold Back (Peckham Ravers Remix)(M)
Billy Daniel Bunter - Shine_On_You
B-Neurygma-Nebula
Bill Vega & New Decade - Head Rush (Vinyl Junkie Remix)
Ctrl Z - Badman (Screwface Remix)
Blame - Music Takes You
Cosmo & Dibs - Bodywork
House Crew - Keep_The_Fire_Burning
Felix - Don't you want me
Isotonik - Different_Strokes
The Blapps Posse - Dont Hold Back
Total Maddness - The Sounds In Da Air
BLAPPS POSSE - Summer Breeze
Cubic 22 - Night In Motion
Fingers Inc - Distant Planet
2 in a Room - Someone in the house say yeah!
This Ain't Chicago - Ride the Rhythm (Acid Not Placid)
Victor Romeo ft Leatrice Brown - Love Will Find A Way (Club)
Inner City - Good Life (Thomas Schumacher Remix)
that's the way love is (deep house mix) - ten city
Raze - Break For Love
Full Force - Alice, I Want You Just For Me
Jazzy Jeff n Fresh Prince -  Hes the dj im the rapper
Young MC  -  Know how
Whodini - Magics Wand
Grandmaster Flash -  The Message

Download


----------



## ringo (Mar 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> Buju Banton - Boom Bye Bye


 
Not like


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 13, 2012)

ringo said:


> Not like


 
Yeah sorry Addy, I must admit that did put a dampener on my otherwise enjoyment of those two mixes of yours also.


----------



## Moronik (Mar 13, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/moronik/jack2thephuture-radio-popcorn

latest radio show from me - a mix of 80s hip hop, house, acid, old skool rave, techno and funk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

Another thumbs down to Addy for that BB song.


----------



## Moronik (Mar 13, 2012)

Poor Addy


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2012)

Second mix he's put it in recently too. What gives addy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

Why? You deserve flak for putting that shit up


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

lmao at all the haters



Yes its a controversial choon, and no I dont support Buju's sentiment but its a classic that fits in with that style.

Damn me for not conforming


----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2012)

Whats wrong with the tune?

(ive never heard it)


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2012)

fuck you then addy, frankly. it's a song calling for the murder of homosexuals ffs, not just slightly dodgy sentiments. prick.


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2012)

also, regardless of the content, the song is fucking shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> lmao at all the haters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck you Addy. You're endorsing some vile sentiments. Grow up.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Stan wanted to kill his girlfriend and didnt want to sleep with Eminem in the song Stan, I like the choon, i'll play it. It doesn't mean I feel the same and i'm gonna kill my wife, or that i'm against gay people.

TBH its the bassline and melody that catch me, not the lyrics, but hey ho, each to their own opinion.
Maybe if you knew me personally your idea about me might be different.
Keyboard warriers FTW!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

Idiot


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

oh stop with the name calling, you might hurt my feelings


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2012)

if you can't see the difference between stan and boom bye bye, you're incredibly dense. not beyond the realms of possibility, i guess.

i'd call anyone i knew 'in real life' a prick if they played this in my company too btw.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 13, 2012)

Can we get back to posting mixes and continue this debate on a seperate thread if people want to discuss it more?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Can we get back to posting mixes and continue this debate on a seperate thread if people want to discuss it more?


Why? It's relevant here.


----------



## Addy (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww, if you feel that a choon I played (in 2 mixes) is so offensive, then why not report the posts to the mods and let them make a call?
They can delete those posts if they feel that my use of that choon was posted here with intention to wind people up or not eh?

Is it o.k for me to play hip hop where the mc's might call each other n****r or will I be offending a new group of people?

You are all a lil bit too sensitive eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd rather engage with the person who posts up such shite, than call for anything to be censored. Do what you want, but be prepared to be thought of as a wally.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2012)

I wanted to make a mix with kunt and the gang's 'a lot of perverts on the internet', but then decided against it incase I offended perverts


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 13, 2012)

It would be offensive merely through being shit


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I wanted to make a mix with kunt and the gang's 'a lot of perverts on the internet', but then decided against it incase I offended perverts


don't be a dick - 'boom bye bye' is a song where the lyricist exhorts the listener to shoot homosexuals in the head. it isn't some shit comedy song. can't you tell the fucking difference?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2012)

killer b said:


> don't be a dick - 'boom bye bye' is a song where the lyricist exhorts the listener to shoot homosexuals in the head. it isn't some shit comedy song. can't you tell the fucking difference?



I haven't heard it.

Will you now call me a dick for not listening to a song that I shouldn't listen to? 

I can see that's probably how it's going to go....


----------



## braindancer (Mar 14, 2012)

.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2012)

sim667 said:


> I haven't heard it.
> 
> Will you now call me a dick for not listening to a song that I shouldn't listen to?
> 
> I can see that's probably how it's going to go....


I was calling you a dick for suggesting there was some kind of equivalence between the two songs. That you were doing this without even having heard one of them doesn't really make it any less dickish tbh.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2012)

killer b said:


> I was calling you a dick for suggesting there was some kind of equivalence between the two songs. That you were doing this without even having heard one of them doesn't really make it any less dickish tbh.



I was making light of an argument


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 14, 2012)

Addy said:


> Is it o.k for me to play hip hop where the mc's might call each other n****r or will I be offending a new group of people?


 
no.
but if it was Skrewdriver. there would be a problem I think.

can you really not see the problem or are you just fronting it out?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2012)

I did 2 little mixes today, I reckon they'll both sound shit.


----------



## Addy (Mar 14, 2012)

I played a choon, people had a problem with it, they need to move on.
The tracklist showed what was in the mix, no-one forced anyone to listen to it.
They vented their hate for me and the choon.... todays another day.
I got more important things in my life to consider than a bunch of internet people trying to poke me with sticks.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2012)

nope.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 14, 2012)

killer b said:


> fuck you then addy, frankly. it's a song calling for the murder of homosexuals ffs, not just slightly dodgy sentiments. prick.


 
From a background in which people have actually been killed for being gay and others still live in fear.


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2012)

they need to move on, lol.


----------



## xes (Mar 15, 2012)

*moves on*


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 17, 2012)

Addy said:


> Tonights Radio Show
> 
> Download - 2 hrs @ 320kbps = 275mb
> 
> ...


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2012)

hehehehe i'll forgive your graphical's for the love of the music...


----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2012)

Tonights (non offensive) radio show
2 hrs @ 320kbps = 279mb

Sub Fusion - Drowning
Leuce Rhythms - Power Blaster
Leuce Rhythms - Electro
T.R.O. - The Beginning (Refracture Remix)
Andy.Wilson-Gods.Child
Ctrl Z - Badman (Screwface Remix)
upliftingrhythm - URFREE001_Round_&_Round_DjTwista_Breaks_mix
Simon Holmes - Deeper Progress
Motiv - Pictures (Picture With Emotions Mix)
Bill Vega & New Decade - Head Rush (Vinyl Junkie Remix)
Andy.Wilson-I.Feel.You
Neurygma-Nebula
Andy.Wilson-Love.Me.Too.(Bass.Face)
Andy.Wilson-Organ.Donor
Neurygma-Sound.Of.Eden
Simon.Holmes-Codex.Angelus
PYRAMID - Infinity
Redlight Get out my Head INSa 241 Bootylishus mix.mp3
601-Raise.It.Up
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT - '31 SECONDS' (RE-RUB) DOWNBEAT FREE DOWNLOAD
Pulse - Mind Kontrol (Electrux remix)
Odeed.vs.Wish-Skook
Kieran M - Heart Is On Fire (Original)
Odeed.vs.Wish-Its.Time
KLRGRM - The Darkness
Strange.Rollers-Eternal
Sub Fusion - Art Of Mind
OnePlayz - Wake Up
Police in Helicopter (INSa 241s Jungle Breaks mix).mp3
Sub Fusion - Psychotic Bleeps
Strange Rollers - Say That U Want Me (Lucas Says What Remix)
Kieran M - Caught Up In A Rewind (Original)
LunaC - Terminator


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 19, 2012)

Addy said:


> I played a choon, people had a problem with it, they need to move on.
> The tracklist showed what was in the mix, no-one forced anyone to listen to it.
> They vented their hate for me and the choon.... todays another day.
> I got more important things in my life to consider than a bunch of internet people trying to poke me with sticks.


 
<ed:  pointless 660k image removed>


----------



## ska invita (Mar 19, 2012)

stephj said:


> Been a while since my last mix, so here's a late 93/early 94 hardcore/jungle/d'n'b selection for y'all...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bumping this mix cos its fat and its monday.


----------



## Moronik (Mar 20, 2012)

Believe it or not, Harold's images actually cheer me up.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 20, 2012)

Please do not encourage him!


----------



## Moronik (Mar 20, 2012)

I know i know...


----------



## Dave Shades (Mar 20, 2012)

Oops. I posted this in the wrong thread. Didn't spot this. The downside to minimising your window in work.


www.soundcloud.com/dave-shades

I've got a load of mixes on there, all sorts of styles. Bass, wonky techno, booty, acid, electro, hip-hop/soul/funk/disco.

Think Kanji Kinetic's guest mix for our radio show is still up there too. Beastly.​


----------



## Coolfonz (Mar 21, 2012)

Nobody believes in democracy mix
http://soundcloud.com/coolfonz/mix-15-03-2012-v3

John Beltran - Placid Angles
Martinez Brothers - Broke in the BX
Romanthony - Bring U up (Deetron remix)
Fred P - Other music
N'Dinga Gaba - Until you (Deep dub)
Tony Lionni - Steps Ahead
Alton Miller - Something 4 U (Piranahead 2012 remix)
Kris Wadsworth - Direct
Mario & Vidis - Ryyk
Alixsoul ft Patrix Duenas - My Destiny
Ogris Debris - Miezkatze
Maetrik - Return of the jack
Darling Farah - Division
Washerman - Basement chord

Cheers! 
There are a load more here as well... http://soundcloud.com/coolfonz


----------



## tikka84 (Mar 21, 2012)

Chilled out mix of dub and dub influenced productions past and present. Out to Ska Invita whose Warehouse Nation mix put me on to Pressure Dub, now a firm favourite 

http://www.mixcloud.com/Tika_Dan/tika-dan-dubwise-mix/ 
Rhythm & Sound/Tiki Man - Jah Rule (Burial Mix 10")
Rhythm & Sound/Paul St Hilaire - Never Tell You Version (Burial Mix 10")
Luciano - Final Call Version (Xterminator 7")
Smith and Mighty - Closer (Bass Is Maternal LP, More Rockers)
Kanka - Nova Dub 2 (Dubalistik 12")
Johnny Osbourne - Fally Ranking (VIVEK Southall Community Dub Mix) (Greensleeves Dubstep 12")
Dubkasm - Chasm Of Dub (Sufferahs Choice 12")
Scientist - Cloning Process (Scientist Meets The Space Invaders LP, Greensleeves)
Smith and Mighty - U Dub (Unearthed 12")
The Etherealites - Rock A Shacka (Roots Garden 7")
Ability II - Pressure Dub (Outer Rhythm 12")


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 21, 2012)

tikka84 said:


> Chilled out mix of dub and dub influenced productions past and present. Out to Ska Invita whose Warehouse Nation mix put me on to Pressure Dub, now a firm favourite
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/Tika_Dan/tika-dan-dubwise-mix/
> Rhythm & Sound/Tiki Man - Jah Rule (Burial Mix 10")
> ...


nice one


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 22, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Please do not encourage him!


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 22, 2012)

Dave Shades said:


> Oops. I posted this in the wrong thread. Didn't spot this. The downside to minimising your window in work.
> 
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/dave-shades​​I've got a load of mixes on there, all sorts of styles. Bass, wonky techno, booty, acid, electro, hip-hop/soul/funk/disco.​​Think Kanji Kinetic's guest mix for our radio show is still up there too. Beastly.​


Curse of Gregory Peccary mix is cool here good funky party mix


----------



## Dave Shades (Mar 22, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> Curse of Gregory Peccary mix is cool here good funky party mix


 
Thanks. I plan on doing more Greggery Peccary mixes at some point.


----------



## Moronik (Mar 23, 2012)

A radio show that I did on www.nu-rave.com

*GODZILLA*






http://soundcloud.com/moronik/jack2thephuture-radio-godzilla

Breakbeat, Hip Hop, Chicago House, Acid, Old Skool Hardcore, Techno

Tracklist to follow...


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 23, 2012)

Moronik said:


> A radio show that I did on www.nu-rave.com
> 
> *GODZILLA*
> 
> ...


Listening now,nice one


----------



## ska invita (Mar 25, 2012)

For the third year in a row Ive done a spring mix - this time in full sun-worshiping mode






Spring Sun Soul

Jim Morrison Intro
Weldon Irvine - Morning Sunrise
Sons and Daughters of Lite - Let the Sun Shine In
Roy Ayers Ubiquity - Love From The Sun
Herbie Hancock - Sun Touch
Leo's Sunshipp - Give me the Sunshine
Moodyman - Sunshine
Ramp - Everybody Loves the Sunshine
Ian O'Brien - Midday Sun
Manasseh - Shining Dub
Alpha Omega - Sun People
Mikuś - Heart of the Sun
Calibre - Second Sun

Stream, download + links to last two years of Spring mixes
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/spring-sun-soul.html


----------



## Moronik (Mar 26, 2012)

cozmikbrew said:


> Listening now,nice one


 
cheers man - most of that is impromptu. Only found the godzilla record about a min before i was due to go on! Still a bit cringeworthy to hear my voice played back as well!!

Plenty of stuff like that on my soundcloud and I also do a show on nu-rave.com every sunday 2-4pm (where that mix was recorded)


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> For the third year in a row Ive done a spring mix - this time in full sun-worshiping mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one ska
 had this on at least 2.5 times yesterday 
did the job


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 26, 2012)

*JUNGLE FOR REGGAE LOVER'S*

A new mix from me but this time its all about Jungle music for the Reggae lover.






Stream or download here: http://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/jungle-for-reggae-lovers

ROUGHCUT – WORLD OF REGGAE
ARIES - NUFF REGGAE MUSIC
SERIAL KILLAZ - MASH YOU DOWN
SOUNDCLASH-PUM PUM SHORTS
DIVISION ONE – PULL UP
DR MEAKER- BAD BOY CALLING
DREADSQUAD/NATALIE STORM - BEAT THAT CHEST
LIONFIRE - TRUTH & RIGHTS
DUB ROCK – GHETTO STORY
TODDLA T - STREETS SO WARM
SERIAL KILLAZ - TRAFFIC BLOCKING
BENNY PAGE - TURN DOWN THE LIGHTS
VISIONARY - JUNGLE ROCK
BENNY PAGE AND VISIONARY - SOUNDBOY BURIAL
DEEKLINE & ED SOLO - BLAZE IT UP
CHASE AND STATUS - DUPPY MAN


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2012)

tikka84 said:


> Out to Ska Invita whose Warehouse Nation mix put me on to Pressure Dub, now a firm favourite


Only discovered it myself about a year ago whilst listening to an old radio tape...the show was 3hrs long and Pressure was hidden away in the middle of it, but it stood out a mile as soon as it came one...well ahead of its time. Looks like a great mix tikka


Moronik said:


> Only found the godzilla record about a min before i was due to go on!


Is that Godzilla thing the Toy Town ep Moronik? Love everything on that EP. Please do a tracklist if you can.


porno thieving gypsy said:


> *JUNGLE FOR REGGAE LOVER'S*


looks ace


----------



## tendril (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, my first mix for a couple of years!

Dusted off some Classic Hardcore. Enjoy 

You Know The Score

GTO - Elevation [Troll Mix]
GTO - Elevation [MNO Remix]
Cubic 22 - Night In Motion
Set Up System - Fairy Dust [Blastomania Mix]
The Prodigy - Android
SL2 - DJs Take Control
DJs Unite - DJs Unite
SL2 - On A Ragga Tip
Boomtown Productions - All Rude Boys
The Criminal Minds - Baptized By Dub
The Criminal Minds - Re-Baptized By Dub
Son'z Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Farther Out [The Far Out Remix]
ICP - Free & Equal [Leftfield Remix]
Lenny De Ice - We Are IE
4 Hero - Cookin Up Ya Brain
Kaotic Chemistry - Illegal Subs [Krome & Time Remix]
32 Troop - Old School Soldier [Spatt's 24 Hour Ruffneck Mix]
Metalheads - Terminator


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 26, 2012)

ska invita said:


> For the third year in a row Ive done a spring mix - this time in full sun-worshiping mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


liking this Ska, nice one


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 27, 2012)

^ This - lovely vibes ska


----------



## Moronik (Mar 27, 2012)

tendril said:


> Wow, my first mix for a couple of years!
> 
> Dusted off some Classic Hardcore. Enjoy
> 
> ...


 
wow what a list!


----------



## Moronik (Mar 27, 2012)

Moronik said:


> A radio show that I did on www.nu-rave.com
> 
> *GODZILLA*
> 
> ...


 
Godzilla Breaks
Juice (Know the Ledge) - Eric B & Rakim
Nuff Respect - Big Daddy Kane
Godzilla Breaks
Scorpio Dope Jam - Itso Uno
Revenge of the Hipster - Itso Uno
It Takes Two – Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock
Back by Dope Demand – King Bee
Can you Party? - Royal House
Yo Yo get Funky – Fast Eddie
Somebody in the House say YEAH! – 2 in a Room
Feel the panic – Outrageous
Headstrong – Fantasy UFO
Express Yourself - Family Foundation
What you Searching For? – Kicksquad
Cutter Mix – Razorboy & Mirrorman
The Noise – Holy Noise
Raise the Roof – Insomnia
Nasty Rhythm – DJ Splix
A1 – Wardance
Ghostown – Joe 90 & Dr Font
Untitled - Dark Mark
Spliff Up and Chill Out (remix) - EM-D-EMM
Ecology EP (Feel the Vibe) – Ecology
Dancing People - Q Bass
A1 – Atomik
Once Again Back – 4-X-Sample
X-Psych-Ting - Jody Wisternoff
Sweetest Feeling – Acid Beard Massive
Hit da Floor – Tribal Underground
Asylum Seeker - G Double E
The Promised Land – NRG
Oh Wow what a Rush – Rush till Dawn
Feel the Fury – NRG
Waste 48 – Investigator Base
The Tingler (State Side Swamp Mix) – Smart Systems
I Need Relief – Digital Domain
Tribal Base – Rebel MC
Godzilla is in NY City – Interface
Godzilla Breaks


----------



## Moronik (Mar 27, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Is that Godzilla thing the Toy Town ep Moronik? Love everything on that EP. Please do a tracklist if you can.
> 
> looks ace


 
Yep the toy town ep is on there also - but i was referring to my Godzilla Breaks record. It's just cut up beats/samples frrom the godzilla films/cartoons. I bought it a few years ago, it was a choice of that or 'Borat Breaks' and although I got some stick for it at the time, I chose Godzilla (as I thought it was less faddish)  Glad I made the right decision.

Yep the toy town ep rounded things off nicely - it came to me about 1 min before the last tune ran out...cue frantic scrabbling through my record boxes trying to find it! lol


----------



## Dave Shades (Mar 27, 2012)

Moronik said:


> Godzilla Breaks
> Juice (Know the Ledge) - Eric B & Rakim
> Nuff Respect - Big Daddy Kane
> Godzilla Breaks
> ...


 
That's some tracklist. I'll def be checking this one out.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 27, 2012)

oneharoldbishop said:


> <ed: pointless 660k image removed>


<SNIP>
Don't fucking push it, Sunny Jim


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 27, 2012)

Moronik said:


> Godzilla Breaks
> Juice (Know the Ledge) - Eric B & Rakim
> Nuff Respect - Big Daddy Kane
> Godzilla Breaks
> ...






Dave Shades said:


> That's some tracklist. I'll def be checking this one out.



Fuck! 

U're not kiddin!

Moronik may have been cloned from the same rave gold mold genetic strain as I - virtual carbon copy of tunes I've owned (still regret stupidly selling my vinyl collection many moons ago), and love today as much as back in the day.

I'm going to prepare for the onslaught of old depth skool chargers that detonate that ballistic track list - now then, where's my Vicks and Altern 8 fluorescent dust mask for starters?....


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 28, 2012)

oneharoldbishop said:


> <SNIP>
> Don't fucking push it, Sunny Jim


I was joking, but cant tell if U R or not?

Maybe not, but which mod is snip'n me bitch up?

AM I being cyber bullied? Is it cos I'z bounce?

Peace not powlice..?

Cant we just be fwens and Hi5?

WWJD?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2012)

On of my bessies needs 100 listens on mixcloud to get shortlisted for the glade dj comp, would some urbs mind hooking him urb with a few listens?

http://www.mixcloud.com/rerundj/glade-homegrown-dj-competition-2012/


----------



## Moronik (Mar 28, 2012)

Why doent he just log out of mixcloud and do the plays himself? It would only take 15 mins.


----------



## Moronik (Mar 28, 2012)

I quite liked that mix.

So THATS Moombahcore!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 28, 2012)

Moronik said:


> I quite liked that mix.
> 
> So THATS Moombahcore!



Yeah some of it is

I prefer the second half to the first half, but I hate the beasties boys with a passion, so that would happen


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 29, 2012)

Moronik said:


> Why doent he just log out of mixcloud and do the plays himself? It would only take 15 mins.



Cos it takes 15 seconds to post U75 peepers request to do his dirdy play deeds

ie lazy/clever? 

U may debate, procrastinate or masterbate this proposition at your leisure or not (100 words minimum and should contain seperate argument valid to OP's moral, ethic and propensity to being a "bad apple" or "bad sheep" in a 1-10 rate system with 1 equating to moral value of a saint and 10 equating to Satan, the fallen angel and devil of mankind.

Members of U75 that have already carried out OP's play request, to aquire a notion of genuine increased plays, similar to a vote, but now regret such undertaking resulting in guilt and self hate should be offered councilling therapy sessions to alleviate negative feelings impacting on their lives.

My vote is to vito the whole request programme now to safeguard U75 members and minimise and cross faders caught in the mix.

I don't play those types of games 4 sure.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2012)

How about music just gets banned on urban75?


----------



## Moronik (Mar 29, 2012)

not quite sure what you are saying there Harold... 

Theres nothing wrong with people requesting others to have a listen, and if it helps them in a competition even better. I just meant if the comp was based soley on number of plays, it is easy to do them yourself. I didnt mean to come across as abrupt.


----------



## Moronik (Mar 29, 2012)

tendril said:


> Wow, my first mix for a couple of years!
> 
> Dusted off some Classic Hardcore. Enjoy
> 
> ...


 
I'm really enjoying this - thanks


----------



## sim667 (Mar 29, 2012)

Jangla said:


> *Lord Hugh* | _*Hellfish Mix*_ | *Download* | mp3/gabba?/37mins/6th Jan'05
> 01. Hellfish - Newspapers In Our Eyes
> 02. Hellfish & Radium - Motordog
> 03. Hellfish - Channel Tunnel Pt 2
> ...


 
The links well and truly dead but does anyone have a copy of this set I can pinch?


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Mar 30, 2012)

Moronik said:


> not quite sure what you are saying there Harold...
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with people requesting others to have a listen, and if it helps them in a competition even better. I just meant if the comp was based soley on number of plays, it is easy to do them yourself. I didnt mean to come across as abrupt.




TBH, lookin back at my post - I don't know wtf I was on about either, but if u discount 90%  of it, I think a moar relevant reply to Ur original post wud have been "it takes less time to ask forum peepers 4 a cheeky Vimto play/vote, than to log himself off and fap the plays himself."

If that ads any sense...?

Anyhoot, no need for any apology my dear moronik, I'll have none of it, as it's me owing U such due to my babbling gobbledygook of a post in the first instance, - BUT all is not lost, as this post, rite here - rite know - gives me oppo to convey my BassBins are done in good and proper after melting under he prescha & rewind my selecta's during Ur naughtie recent mix that took me back to the old skool - in a field + 8K fellow loons reachin 4 the lasers - 'kin wicked M8


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 31, 2012)

Just a little something put together for a few guys from another forum... a tribute to Norman Jay's much missed Giant 45 radio show.

Laid down in a pretty casual manner in the sort of same vein as the show - kicking things off nice and easy soul/disco, dropping into a small house mix, and ending up with some Carnival and funk classics.

Chic - Open Up
Jr Walker & The All Stars - Walk In The Night
Dynasty - Adventures In The Land Of The Music
The Rebirth - Evil Vibrations
Peech Boys - Don't Make Me Wait (Street Sounds LP Version)
Jon Cutler - It's Yours (Original Mix)
Bobby & Steve presents Johnnie Fiori - You Will Survive
Azzido Da Bass - Dooms Night (Norman Jay Strings Remix)
Sugar Bear - Don't Scandalise Mine
James Mason - Sweet Power, Your Embrace
Gil Scott-Heron - When You Are Who You Are

Good Times (136mb)


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2012)

playing it in my head reading the tracklist
happy place (west & southern)  thank you 
BBC London Rot in Peace


----------



## placid (Mar 31, 2012)

A whole load of new stuff..  with a couple of bits from last year that ive jut rediscovered.. anyways  enjoy..  and  go and buy the music if you like it

http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/march-mix

Duplex – Below The Photic Zone - harbour city sorrow
claro intelecto - voyeurism - Delsin
Versalife – Night Time Activities Part 3 - Clone
Automatic Tasty – Fieldwork EP - Lunar Disko
Svengalisghost – Mind Control L.I.E.S
Knowone 002
Marco Shuttle - Tommo - Clone
Delta Funktionen – Setup One: Decorum
Albert Van Abbe – No Comment_0003
Kleo - Wherever you go - Kleek
Kai Alcé Featuring Azulu Phantom – Willow
 - Deep Explorer
Aybee - Ether - Beepblak
Norm talley - Dockside 0.05
Marco Shuttle - All around the Fires - Clone
B tracks - The Next Step - Supply
Levon Vincent - Games Dub - UQ
Ron Trent Feat. Robert Owens – Deep Down
LHAS inc - Beaufords Justice - Vibrations
Mike Huckaby - Bassline 87 - Sushitech
LHAS inc  learning to live - Vibrations
Quince - Rem - Clone
Analog Hancraft Vol 1 - Blatt
Duplex – Below The Photic Zone - harbour city

2xTechnics 1210

Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551


----------



## Numbers (Mar 31, 2012)

stephj said:


> Just a little something put together for a few guys from another forum... a tribute to Norman Jay's much missed Giant 45 radio show.
> 
> Laid down in a pretty casual manner in the sort of same vein as the show - kicking things off nice and easy soul/disco, dropping into a small house mix, and ending up with some Carnival and funk classics.
> 
> ...


Loving this Steph, thanks.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally gone and done a new mix with Bluestreak! 

On a rock tip...

*Fiddle & The Rev - Fuzzy and Rawked Mix*
Go Home Productions – Rock in Black 
The Cramps – I Was A Teenage Werewolf 
Man Man – Engrish Bwudd 
Huggy Bear – Her Jazz 
PJ Harvey – 50ft Queenie 
The Eels – Souljacker Part 1 
Pixies – Broken Face 
Steppenwolf – Magic Carpet Ride 
Thee Midniters – Jump, Jive and Harmonize 
Prince Love and His Royal Knights – Don’t Want No War 
Heavy Trash – Punk Rock Mama 
Motorhead – Louie, Louie (Richard Berry cover) 
Cop Shoot Cop – Ten Dollar Bill 
The Pogues – Turkish Song of The Damned 
Truly – Wait ‘Til The Night 
Killdozer – Unbelievable (EMF cover) 
Shellac – Wingwalker 
...And You Will Know Us by The Trail Of Dead – Mistakes and Regrets 
Mudhoney – Shoot The Moon 
The Vipers Skiffle Group – Cumberland Gap 
The Dead Kennedys – Viva Las Vegas (Elvis cover)

Here: http://soundcloud.com/fiddleandtherev/fuzzy-and-rawked-mix


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 31, 2012)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Finally gone and done a new mix with Bluestreak!


About bleedin time


----------



## retribution (Mar 31, 2012)

placid said:


> http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/march-mix


 
Really enjoyed this, nice one! Amongst many others, that Delta Funktionen tune is big.


----------



## Supine (Mar 31, 2012)

Downtempo summer songs. Recorded live on www.purple-radio.co.uk.

Tracklist...

http://soundcloud.com/supine/supine-sessions-30th-march


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 1, 2012)

New one from me - some spanking new tunes and some old gems - Most of the newer tunes are on Mr Degiorgio's ART label, always been a big fan of his and the label. Some amazing tunes here IMHO if you do have a listen I hope you enjoy.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-guilty-pleasures

Paul Mac - Back and Forth - Vincent Watson Mix. 
Miles Sagnia - Recticuli 
Recloose - Tecumseh 
The Aztec Mystic - Aguila 
The Third Man - Future Tense 
Psycatron - Deeper Shades of Black - After Dark Mix 
The Third Man - Paucity - Vincent Watsom Mix. 
Kirk Degiorgio - Exodus Earth. 
Mondo - Work me Baby - Marcelus Interpretation. 
Kirk Degiorgio - Promenade Eleven - Original Reworked


----------



## Moronik (Apr 2, 2012)

New mix from my weekly show on www.nu-rave.com


*Pump up the Volume*






http://soundcloud.com/moronik/jack2thephuture-radio-pump-up


Mix of Acid House, Hip Hop, Hardcore.

Tracklist to follow...


----------



## Sweet FA (Apr 2, 2012)

A brief mix of things what I have been listening to 

(Click on the picture to dl)

J.J. Jackson – Oo Ma Liddi
The Strange Boys – Be Brave
The Dirt Daubers – Wake Up Sinners
The Blazing Zoos – Do You Have A Sister?
Pokey Lafarge & The South City 3 – Mississippi Girl
Wrinkle Neck Mules - Central Daylight Time  
Holly Golightly & The Brokeoffs – Leave It Alone
Pete Molinari – Virtual Landslide
Country Mice – Morning Son
The Broken Family Band – It’s All Over
Penny & The Quarters – You And Me


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2012)

Something Oldskool something Nuskool

THE FLASHBACK PROJECT - '31 SECONDS' (RE-RUB)
The Blapps Posse - Don't Hold Back (Peckham Ravers Remix)
Motiv - Pictures (Picture With Emotions Mix)
INSa 241 - Redlight - Get out my Head INSa 241 Bootylishus mix
Supermode - Tell Me Why (Slipmatt and Bunter Remix)
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (Ravebreaks Remix)
SL2 - It's Not Over
Twista Feat. Niki Mak - So Free
Slipmatt - Hear Me (Junki Munki Remix)
Simon Holmes - Deeper Progress
Bill Vega & New Decade - Head Rush (Vinyl Junkie Remix)
Neurygma-Nebula
PYRAMID - Infinity
Kieran M - Heart Is On Fire (Original)
Shabba Ranks & Cocoa Tea Vs Strange Rollers - Jungle Pirates
Police in Helicopter (INSa 241s Jungle Breaks mix)
Sub Fusion - Psychotic Bleeps
Nicky Allen - YOU & ME FOREVER
Nicky Allen - Brother's & Sister's
Nicky Allen - LOVE ON MY MIND
Nicky Allen - hooverbomb
Xenophobia - Rush in the House
Acen - Trip to the Moon
SMD - SMD2AA
Jamie Rotten - Burning Like Fire
Nefti - Fireball
Kieran M - Caught Up In A Rewind (Original)
Neurygma-Fantazia
SL2 - Way in My Brain 2008
Ellis Dee - Rock to the Max
SL2 - Djs Take Control Again
The Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness (Sasha Khan Remix)
Kicks Like A Mule - The Bouncer
Rhythm Quest - Closer to Your Dreams
Luna C - Terminator
DJ Seduction - On My Own (Slipmatt Remix)
Future Primitive - Lift Me Up [Slammin Vinyl Remix]
Future Primitive - Were Flying (DJ Vibes and Wishdoctor)

2 hrs - 222mb @ 256kbps

Download


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 2, 2012)

Addy said:


> Xenophobia - Rush in the House


 
_"Go with the flow with an E and rush me, ooh rush me, E rush me"_


----------



## Addy (Apr 2, 2012)

stephj said:


> _"Go with the flow with an E and rush me, ooh rush me, E rush me"_


 

Was a bit of a mad set with me having a new set of usb decks, lost headphone output for a while and some well dodgy scratching at the end


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 4, 2012)

Addy said:


> Was a bit of a mad set with me having a new set of usb decks, lost headphone output for a while and some well dodgy scratching at the end


 
All adds character to the mix - far too many clinical computer generated mixes out their IMHO.


----------



## Moronik (Apr 4, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> All adds character to the mix - far too many clinical computer generated mixes out their IMHO.


 
I totally agree with you!


----------



## Addy (Apr 4, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> All adds character to the mix - far too many clinical computer generated mixes out their IMHO.


 
I certainly dont do clinical mixes


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2012)

Ernest Embryo said:


> Here's my latest jungle / drum & bass mix from about a month ago.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ernest-embryo/tricky-4-0-mix-edit
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 5, 2012)

Been learning a bit about Blue Note the last couple of weeks, hence this mix all about this Blue Note guitar legend who played on more BN sessions than anyone else in the early 60s...link includes a bit of write up putting it into context etc.





*The Shining Light of Grant Green on Blue Note 1963-64*

Larry Young - Plaza de Toros
Bobby Hutcherson - The Kicker
George Braith - Extension
Lee Morgan - Search For The New Land
George Braith - Outside Around The Corner
Lee Morgan - Mr. Kenyatta
Grant Green - Lazy Afternoon

LINK-O-RAMA


----------



## Apathy (Apr 6, 2012)

placid said:


> A whole load of new stuff.. with a couple of bits from last year that ive jut rediscovered.. anyways enjoy.. and go and buy the music if you like it
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/march-mix
> 
> ...


 
another belter placid.  you can play that Huckaby bassline87 in every mix you ever do from now on.  I'll be happy for you to do just that  shame it got snapped up the day it came out.  by lots of people intent on selling it on for £25+.  you get a lot of that these days with all these 100/200 max limited edition vinyls


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 6, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Ernest Embryo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my latest jungle / drum & bass mix from about a month ago.
> ...


 
Nice one, cheers.

I'm new here so still finding my way around


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

*[OCT 2011] GHOST TOWN MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/dj-embryo-ghost-town-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Get Ready "All Junglist" [Rebel MC feat. Tenor Fly, Daddy Freddy, Nanci Correia & Serial Killaz]
02) Sound Fi Dead [Benny Page feat. Top Cat]
03) Raggamuffin [Soundclash]
04) What You Gonna Do [Goldstar vs. Beres Hammond]
05) Come Around [Unknown Artist]
06) Ghost Town [The Wildlife Collective feat. DJ Concept]
07) Bitch [Potential Badboy feat. David Boomah]
08) Sensi [The Wildlife Collective]
09) Sleng Teng [Isaac Maya feat. Wayne Smith]
10) Pass The Koutchie [Benny Page feat. Mr Williamz]
11) Children Of Jah Army [Upfull Rockers feat. Bird]
12) Shine Eye Girl [DJ Panik & M Rode]
13) Crying Out [Soundclash]
14) Truth & Rights [DJ Panik & M Rode]
15) You've Been Boasting [Benny Page feat. Top Cat]
16) Look On Me Soundbwoy Face [Upfull Rockers feat. Bird]
17) Lonely Dub [Serial Killaz]
18) Husslin' [Goldstar vs. Dr. Evil]
19) Body Baby [Unknown Artist]
20) Riff Raff [DJ Marky & S.P.Y.]
21) Soundclash (Version) [Skoobz]
22) Musical Murderation [Marcus Visionary]
23) Pumpking [Dijeyow]
24) Ghost Town [The Specials]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

*[AUG 2011] PASS THE KOUTCHIE MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/08/dj-embryo-pass-koutchie-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Run For Your Life VIP [Visionary feat. D. Suade & R&R]
02) Jungle Yard 01 #1 [Konsheens, Benisour Tha Don F & Junior Reed]
03) Pass The Koutchie [Benny Page & Mr Williamz]
04) Bitch [Potential Badboy feat. David Boomah]
05) Youths Today [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
06) Jump 2 The Sound [Potential Badboy feat. MC Fats]
07) Whip Them [Visionary]
08) Jungle Yard 01 #2 [Konsheens, Benisour Tha Don F & Junior Reed]
09) Don't Worry [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
10) Place In The Sun [Visionary]
11) My Town [RCola & Bass Nacho]
12) Soundclash (Version) [Skoobz]
13) Musical Murderation [Marcus Visionary]
14) Automatic [Visionary]
15) Long, Long Time [Marcus Visionary]
16) The General (Marcus Visionary Remix) [Jahdan Blakkamoore]
17) Jungle Yard 01 #3 [Konsheens, Benisour Tha Don F & Junior Reed]
18) You're Mine VIP [Potential Badboy feat. MC Fats & Yush]
19) Ganja Smokin' [Serial Killaz & Mr Williamz]
20) Girlz [Potential Badboy feat. MC Fats & Yush]
21) Raver Girl [RCola & Bass Nacho]
22) Soundclash [Skoobz]
23) Come Into My Room (DJ Embryo Remix) [DJ Blits]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

*[MAY 2011] THE PROMISED LAND MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/dj-embryo-promised-land-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Jamaican Boy [Serial Killaz]
02) Words Can Be So Simple [Jamie Irie]
03) I Need A Dollar [The Wildlife Collective]
04) Top Rankin [The Wildlife Collective]
05) Good Enough [Serial Killaz]
06) Bad Bwoy [The Wildlife Collective]
07) Promised Land VIP [Serial Killaz]
08) Miss Fatty [Miss Fatty]
09) Wadodem [The Wildlife Collective]
10) Stickybuds Guaranteed [The Wildlife Collective]
11) Walk & Skank [Serial Killaz]
12) Sugar Me [The Wildlife Collective]
13) King Of The Bongo [The Wildlife Collective]
14) Put In On [Serial Killaz]
15) Good Looking Gal [The Wildlife Collective]
16) Sweet Sensi [Jamie Irie]
17) Promised Land [Serial Killaz]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 10, 2012)

*[JUN 2010] MASH YOU DOWN MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/dj-embryo-mash-you-down-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Everyday [Shy FX & T Power feat. Top Cat]
02) Mash You Down [Serial Killaz feat. Cornell Campbell]
03) Fool Sound [Serial Killaz]
04) Over Ur Body (Marcus Visionary Remix) [Top Cat]
05) No No No (You Don’t Love Me) [The Wildlife Collective]
06) Ragga Tip (Walk & Skank) [The Wildlife Collective]
07) A Friend In Need [Top Cat & DJ Panik & M Rode]
08) Killa Klash [Serial Killaz]
09) Turn Down The Lights [Benny Page]
10) Hail Up The Lion [The Wildlife Collective]
11) Ragga Muffin [The Wildlife Collective]
12) Code Red (Serial Killaz VIP Mix) [Conquering Lion]
13) Pirate Radio Station [Top Cat & Serial Killaz]
14) Ghetto Yout [Serial Killaz]
15) Ganjah Plant [Dub Zero]
16) Wardance (Serial Killaz Remix) [Rebel MC]
17) Tribal Natty (Aphrodite Remix) [Tribe Of Issachar]
18) Live From Studio 1 [Serial Killaz]
19) Soundboy Burial [Visionary feat. Peter Ranking]
20) Sweetest Ting (Benny Page & Marcus Visionary Mix) [Top Cat]
21) Try To Test [Serial Killaz]
22) Police In Helicopter (Ray Keith 2004 Mix) [Rebel MC feat. Top Cat]
23) Junglist (Zinc Remix) [Tribe Of Issachar feat. Peter Bouncer]
24) Champion DJ (Shy FX Remix) [Rebel MC]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## ringo (Apr 11, 2012)

Another recording fail here - the USB must have not been fully plugged in so you can hear a rough selection of roots monsters in the background behind a conversation I had with my two year old about Pooh and Piglet catching the Heffalump


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2012)

ringo said:


> Another recording fail here - the USB must have not been fully plugged in so you can hear a rough selection of roots monsters in the background behind a conversation I had with my two year old about Pooh and Piglet catching the Heffalump


ah, the 'lost' heffalump session - future collectors item


----------



## placid (Apr 13, 2012)

Thoughts From Detroit - A Carl Craig Retrospective

About time I did one of these, from his 1990 Transmat release, right through to more current remixes on Planet E.  A selection of my favourites, all mixed and packaged into one little(ish) mp3.

You can listen to the results here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88

Please share this link if you know other people who may like it.

Owing to a headphone mixer issue I was going to remove the 1st 15 minutes but I couldn't bring myself to do it, so I left it as is, as usual…

Tracklist

Innerzone Orchestra - Bug on the Bassbin - Planet E
Carl Craig - Sandstorm - Planet E
BFC - It's a shame - Transmat
69 - Desire - Planet E
Ultramarine - Hooter (Carl Craig Mix) - Blanco Y Negro
Francois De Roubaix - Le Mer est Grande - (Carl Craig mix) - Cinemix
Psyche - Andromeda - Transmat
Shop - Nitwit - Planet E
Delia Gonzalez & Gavin Russom – Relevee - DFA
Carl Craig - At Les - Buzz
Paperclip People - Oscillator - Retroactive
Theo Parrish - Falling up - Third Ear
Yennek - Serena X - Buzz
Paperclip People - Throw - Planet E
Psyche - Crack Down  - Transmat
Beanfield - Tides - Kompost
BFC - Climax - Retroactive
Martin Buttrich - Stoned Autopilot - Planet E
Paperclip People - Steam - Planet E
Placid Angles - Aquatic - Retrocative
69 - My Machines - Planet E
BFC - Galaxy

Done on 2x1210's.  one hit - compressed @ 320kbps 

for more mixes and music - join my fb page - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Been some great mixes on here this month - here is a new one from me.
> 
> Loving the flow of this mix - fairly bubbly to start then a little deeper and darker flying out the other side with
> We magnify his name. If you do have a listen I hope you too enjoy.
> ...


 
Great mix - especially for the sunny weather


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2012)

killer b said:


> i done a new reggae mix - mainly UK lovers/roots/dub, but with some other stuff chucked in too.
> 
> Janet Kay – Silly Games (Pressure 12” 1984)
> Winsome – Home Breaker (Fine Style 12” 1986)
> ...


re-upped for ska (finally)

http://www.mediafire.com/?6u94dqeq4l3v1ef


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2012)

killer b said:


> re-upped for ska (finally)
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6u94dqeq4l3v1ef


aha i remember this now I see the playlist...many thanks...look forward to relistening


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 14, 2012)

whole mix inspired by Dr. John's best album in a good few years 'Locked Down'

*I Thought I Heard Buddy Bolden Say*​​*Louis Armstrong & His Orchestra*  -  Basin Street Blues​*Bessie Smith*  -  Careless Love​*Jelly Roll Morton*  -  I Thought I Heard Buddy Bolden Say​*Professor Longhair * -  She Ain’t Got No Hair​*Roosevelt Sykes*  -  The Honeydripper​*Mac Rebbenack*  -  The Honeydripper pt. 2​*Ronnie & The Delinquents*  -  Keeps Dragging Me On​*Bobby Marchan, Geri Hall & the Clowns*  -  Sea Cruise​*Dr. John*  -  Rockin’ Pneumonia & the Boogie Woogie Flu​*The Dirty Dozen Brass Band (ft Dr. John)*  -  It’s All Over Now​*Johnny Jenkins*  -  Walk On Guilded Splinters​*Dr. John*  -  Qualified (live)​*James Booker*  -  Life​*Ray J * -  Right Place, Wrong Time​*Bo Dollis & The Wild Magnolias*  -  Quitters Never Win​*Earl King*  -  Make A Better World​*Dr. John*  -  Don’t Get Around Much Anymore​*Dr. John*  -  Swanee River Boogie​*James Booker*  -  Classified​*Dr. John*  –  Wade II :Hurricane Suite  - Storm Surge​*Bo Dollis & The Wild Magnolias*  -  Walk On Guilded Splinters​*The Wild Tchoupitoulas*  -  Brother John​*The Dirty Dozen Brass Band (ft Dr. John)*  -  Big Chief​​link - blog post​


----------



## Tricky Mickey (Apr 17, 2012)

placid said:


> Thoughts From Detroit - A Carl Craig Retrospective


 
take me back this. placid mixes offa urban 

download limit reached though.... anywhere else i can grab this?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 17, 2012)

Tricky Mickey said:


> take me back this. placid mixes offa urban
> 
> download limit reached though.... anywhere else i can grab this?


he rarely answers questions...i can reupload it if i get a chance...i'll let you know when its up TM.

ETA: Try this: http://media.soundcloud.com/stream/wiB8IIpi7sVs?stream_token=jEnxE
you may have to right click save as...and rename


----------



## placid (Apr 18, 2012)

hi

'If the download limit has been reached, you can get a dl link from my FB page here - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551'


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 20, 2012)

*April Reggae Chapter Podcast*







In this month’s show you’ll hear cuts from BOUNTY KILLER, CAPLETON and ELEPHANT MAN on the Back Way, Sexxx Tape and Wet Up riddims respectively, alongside the classic Buzz riddim featuring SEAN PAUL, MR VEGAS and SIZZLA.  Coming out of the UK dancehall scene there’s new tracks from FRESHARDA, STYLO G and a Hue Jah Fink? mix of the SMILEY CULTURE classic “Police Officer” marking one year on from his passing. 


*BOUNTY KILLER* featuring *CECILE* - “Ride” [RAW] - *Back Way Riddim*
*CHAM* featuring *O* - “Back Way” [RAW] - *Back Way Riddim*
*CAPLETON* - “Charge” - *Sexxx Tape Riddim*
*NATALIE STORM* - “Mi Too Good” - *Sexxx Tape Riddim*
*KIPRICH* - “Thief A F@#K” - *Sexxx Tape Riddim*
*MR. LEXX* - “Spread Out” - *Sexxx Tape Riddim*
*AIDONIA* - “You Hold U Man” [RAW] - *Wet Up Riddim* 
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Share Him” - *Wet Up Riddim*
*I OCTANE* - “Taking Ova” - *Wet Up Riddim*
*SPICE* - “Run Joe Run” - *Wet Up Riddim*
*VYBZ KARTEL* - “Bubble Hard”
*MAVADO* - “All Faces” 
*VYBZ KARTEL* - “Ghetto Life”
*FRESHARDA* - “Dem Nuh Bad”
*FRESHARDA* - “My Queen”
*STYLO G* - “More Ganja”
*NINJA MAN* - "Don Gorgon Is Back"
*BUSY SIGNAL* - “Real Spenders”                                                   
*DUB TERMINATOR* featuring *RAS STONE* - “Bad Mind”
*YASMIN* featuring *SHY FX* and *MS DYNAMITE* - “Light Up (The World)” 
*SMILEY CULTURE* - “Police Officer” (*Hue Jah Fink?* mix)               
*LUCIANO* - “Give Praise”
*SEAN PAUL* - “Give Me The Light” - *The Buzz Riddim* 
*MR. VEGAS* - “A Nuh Di Same” - *The Buzz Riddim* 
*SIZZLA* - “Pump Up” - *The Buzz Riddim* 
Download the file here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/ji4v0f
Stream here: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechaptercom-april-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 21, 2012)

MIX DELETED FROM MY SC ACCOUNT BECAUSE IT WAS SHIT (great tunes just no flow, will re-work at some point)....sorry should have had a proper listen at the time. Would delete the original post but it won't let me.




zeedoodles said:


> New one from me - some spanking new tunes and some old gems - Most of the newer tunes are on Mr Degiorgio's ART label, always been a big fan of his and the label. Some amazing tunes here IMHO if you do have a listen I hope you enjoy.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-guilty-pleasures
> 
> ...


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 23, 2012)

A new mix to replace the one I deleted above.
This is more on the house tip - been ages since my last house mix, I really enjoyed recording it - nice tight mixes as well. 

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-house-music-various

And it went like this if I remember corectly

Johny Fiasco - After Midnight 
Deviant - Caballo - DJ 3000 Mix 
Interfearence - Xtradition - zero B Mix 
DJ 3000 and Esteban Adame - Heritage 
Funk D Void - Way up high - Alexander Kowalski Dub 2 
Mr Scruff - Sweet Smoke - Ashley Beedles Street Boogie Mix 
H Foundation - Livin on Mars 
Dj Gregory - Afromobile 
Iz and Diz - Love it Dub it 
Dj Duct - Hitman - DJ3000 Mix 
Miaden Solomum - White Rose 
Recloose - Parquet 
Eddie Flashin Fowlkes - Modulator 
DJ Nique - Mission - Dj Jes Mix 
Jack costanzo - Bongo Jam


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2012)

A last minute stand in show for the Nu-Rave Radio...

1hr 49mins @ 256kbps - 200mb

*Tracklist*
Strange Rollers - Got Me Hypnotized (Original Mix)
Strange Rollers - Lovin U (Original Mix)
Strange Rollers - Look Beyond The Face (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager - Are U Ready (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager - What !! (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager - Vibes Up (Original Mix)
Strange Rollers - Nuff Soul n Crew (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager - Bounce (Original Mix)
Shabba Ranks & Cocoa Tea Vs Strange Rollers - Jungle Pirates
Police in Helicopter (INSa 241s Jungle Breaks mix).mp3
Sub Fusion - Psychotic Bleeps
Neurygma-Fantazia
Nicky Allen - YOU & ME FOREVER
Nefti - Fireball
Nicky Allen - Brother's & Sister's
Nicky Allen - TAKE ME AWAY
LunaC - Terminator
DJ Seduction - On My Own (Slipmatt Remix)
DJ Seduction - Sub Dub (DJ SS Rollers Mix)
Future Primitive - Lift Me Up [Slammin Vinyl Remix]
DJ Force & The Evolution - Perfect Dreams (vibes & wishdo
Future Primitive - Were Flying (DJ Vibes and Wish
Future Primitive - Swift Half (DJ Vibes and Wishd
DJ Force and the Evolution - Perfect Dreams
DJ Seduction - Samplemania 
DJ Brisk - You & Me (Remix)
DJ Seduction - So In Love (Happy Stomp Mix)
Andy Whitby & Gammer - Everybody's Free (Stu Allan Hardcore Mix)
Alice Dee Jay - Better Off Alone (Hardcore Mix)
Angel Eyes - Fly Like A Bird (Dougal & Gammer Remix)
Anon - Born slippery
Brisk and Ham ft. Lisa Marie - Your angel (Brisk and Vagabond remix)

Download


----------



## placid (Apr 27, 2012)

Kao-Tic Harmonies - A Derrick may Retrospective

Love him or hate him , he is responsible for some of the most emotive , groundbreaking music we now come to know as Techno.

A couple of hours of my favourite bits….

The mix is here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88

Done in one take on 2 technics 1210s..  possibly with this one I should have planned a couple of mixes, they go way out of time, reverse edits etc…. but apart from the odd hairy moment its not too bad….

oh and for the spotters.  Model 500  info world is on there.  On my 12 it says wanderer mixed by Mayday..so I went with that..  and I don't think I need to make excuses to put it on the mix..  

I will do a tracklist after the weekend, but feel free to add comments.

Hope you enjoy it

for more mixes and the like - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551

p


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 27, 2012)

so. you like the flaming lips right?
here's a bout two and a half hours of out-takes, demos, radio sessions and so on from the
period covered by the 'heady nuggs' set, 1992-2002






gummy 

*life on mars (peel)*
*headphones theme from seemingly infinity*
*she don't use jelly (primitive demo)*
*translucent egg*
*the process*
*after the goldrush*
*plastic jesus (porch version)*
*turn it on (bluegrass version)*
*girl with hair like an explosion*
*put the waterbug in the policeman's ear (kcrw)*
*evil will prevail (kcrw)*
*ice drummer*
*when you smiled, I lost my only idea*
*this here giraffe (demo)*
*train runs over camel, but is derailed by the gnat (demo)*
*a machine in india (edit)*
*it remained unrealized (peel)*
*we can't predict the future (peel)*
*the switch that turns off the universe (peel)*
buggs
*riding to work in the year 2025 (you're invisible now)*
*hot day*
*the captain is a cold and egotistical fool*
*1000ft hands*
*satellite of you*
*spontaneous composition in oklahoma room #3*
*race for the prize (evening session)*
*okie noodlin' (soundtrack outtake)*
*thank you jack white (for the fibre-optic jesus that you gave me)*
*at the fish fry and the bigots drunk*
*little hands*
*the golden age*
*if I only had a brain*
*shine on you crazy diamond*
*over the rainbow*
*the deterioration of the flight or fight response*
*can't get you out of my head*
*if I go mad/funeral in my head*
*phoebe battles the pink robots*
*yoshimi becomes a pink robot*


blah blah blah

...


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Apr 27, 2012)

*[APR 2012] KING DUB MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/dj-embryo-king-dub-mix.html

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Try To Test [Serial Killaz]
02) Kingdub [Silicon Drum]
03) Some Signal [Serial Killaz]
04) Come Into My Room (DJ Embryo Remix) [DJ Blits]
05) Live From Studio 1 [Serial Killaz]
06) Ganja Farmer [Aries & Murda]
07) Just Another Day [EmaKha feat. Obadyahweh]
08) Night Nurse [Cain 1 & Wakcutt]
09) A What A Bam Bam (RCola Remix) [Sister Nancy]
10) Kingston Town [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
11) Murda You (Benny Page Mix) [Kenny Ken]
12) Too Long In Slavery [Candy]
13) Babylon Boy [Soundclash & David Boomah]
14) Burning Flame (Original Mix) [Channel 2]
15) Warinababylon (Original Mix) [Mooncat]
16) Must Come A Road [Channel 2 & Goldstar]
17) Money [Benny Page]
18) Jungle Rock [Visionary]
19) On The Run [Shy FX & T-Power feat. David Boomah]
20) Sun Is Shining [Aries, Gold Bevan & Andy Sim]
21) Some A Dem [Soulculture]
22) Darling [FX909]
23) Loverockers (Original Mix) [Mooncat]
24) Cease Fire Selecta [Dirty Dubsters]

All my mixes are here... http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/DJ Embryo


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello fellow Urbs.

I have a radio show on Nu-Rave.com where I play Hip Hop, Grime, Jungle and House.  I've set up a facebook page and I need some likes! Please feel free to like away - promise not to spam your timelines 

http://www.facebook.com/TheBashyBeatsShow

Listen back or download a recent show here: http://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/nuraveradio-12042012

PS - Moronik and Addy also do shows on the station.. and I hope you'll excuse this small bit of self promotion as I've put up loads of mixes here


----------



## Numbers (Apr 28, 2012)

placid said:


> Kao-Tic Harmonies - A Derrick may Retrospective
> 
> Love him or hate him , he is responsible for some of the most emotive , groundbreaking music we now come to know as Techno.
> 
> ...


I don't shuffle the good foot in dark rooms eating magic beans anymore, but when I'm in the gym or out on my bike I listen to nothing but your mixes.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 28, 2012)

I've been playing around with my new controller today, I'm still learning and getting there. Went to do 15 min taster mix for my blog (wonkydonkeyrambler.blogspot.co.uk) but end up cocking it up and it went well for 10 mins before I stopped the wrong track.

Anyway can be heard at http://soundcloud.com/sim667/wonky-taster-mix

Runtime: 10:37, track list on page (won't let me copy it on an iPad)


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Hello fellow Urbs.
> 
> I have a radio show on Nu-Rave.com where I play Hip Hop, Grime, Jungle and House. I've set up a facebook page and I need some likes! Please feel free to like away - promise not to spam your timelines
> 
> ...


 
Jumping on the promo bandwagon...... I also have a Facebook  page please like if you will


----------



## ringo (May 7, 2012)

First in ages from us, hope you like it

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120502.mp3

Roots Of Zion - Vin Gordon (More Ideas LP)
Lion Of Zion - Tony Asha (More Ideas LP)
Three Meals A Day - Dennis Brown (Joe Gibbs 12")
Remember Me - Junior Byles & Rupert Reid (Ja-Man 7")
Ragnampaiza - Dillinger (Well Charge 7")
Up Park Camp - John Holt (Well Charge 7")
Camp Road Skanking - I Roy (Observer 7")
Rent Man - Black Uhuru (Joe Gibbs 7")
Stepping Up To Zion - Boom & The Voltsong (Goldage 7")
MPLA - Revolutionaries (Well Charge 7")
power in the spoken word   beres hammond (harmony house 7)
if you should loose me - the secretary (larry's 7)
bumping and boring - gregory isaacs (african museum 7)
stream of life - roland alphonso (pyramid 7)
Step Softly- Bobby Ellis & The Desmond Miles Seven (Crystal)
Hotter Fire- Observers (Observer)
Africa- Mighty Diamonds (Coptic Lion)
Hail Rastafari- Prince Alla (JA Recds)
Inna Jah Children - Dhaima (Joe Gibbs 7")
Jah Golden Pen - Sylford Walker (Joe Gibbs 7")
God Is Watching You - Dickie Bernard (Prophet 7")
musical scorcher - carey johnson 9studio 1 7)
hello carrol - gladiators (studio 1 7)
Tribute To Don- Tommy Mc Cook (Yew)
Look To The Sky- Keith & Tex (Explosion)
Stoney Hill- The Jamaican Coasters (Matador)


----------



## Numbers (May 8, 2012)

ringo said:


> First in ages from us, hope you like it
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120502.mp3
> 
> ...


I've turned on my amp especially for this, currently 43 seconds in (as I type) and a nice spliff ready to touch my lips.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2012)

A lil bit of dancehall / bogul From Easter Monday
..... and some well dodgy mixing...

Top Cat - No Coke Pipe
Top Cat - Love Me Ses
Shabba Ranks Ft Ninjaman And Admiral Tibett - Serious Time
Sweetie Iries - Scoobie - Money Honey
Red Fox - Naturalie - Down In Jamaica
Admiral Bailey - No way better than yard
Shabba Ranks - Wicked In Bed
Home T - Cocoa Tea - Shabba Ranks  -  Pirates' Anthem
Crucial Robbie - Proud to be black
Tenor Saw & Buju Banton - Ring the Alarm
Mega Banton - Sound Boy Killing (Remix)
Conroy Smith - Dangerous
Micheal Prophet & Ricky Tuffy - Your Love
Capleton - #1 Pon de look good chart
Buju Banton - Champion
Cutty Ranks - Retreat(Sound Boy)
Cutty Ranks - Retreat(Ugly Gal)
Harry Todle - Bad Man Nuh Dress Like Girl
Johnny P - Body Tune Up
General Pecus - Body Workshop
Fragga Ranks - Hug Me Up
Mardo Ranks - Burrp
Major Danger - Know Fi Move Your Waist
Cutty Ranks - Twenty Man Dead
Chaka Demus - Teach Them
Chaka Demus & Pliers - Murder She Wrote
Cutty Ranks - Stick it up
Apache Indian - Chok there
Buju Baton - How the world a Run
Buju Banton - Murderer

Download


----------



## ringo (May 17, 2012)

Finally got round to putting together a selection from the top 30 or so UK dub tunes to see release, as selected by various collectors and producers for the article I did in Woofah magazine. I've added a couple of tunes I felt should have been in it too.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120516.mp3

Kenny Knots - Watch How The People Dancing (Honest Jon 12")
Dread & Fred - Warrior Stance (Jah Shaka 12")
Vibronics - African Stone (Jah Tubbys 10")
Tena Stelin - Jah Equity (Mr Modo 12")
Martin Campbell - Wicked Rule (Channel One UK 12")
Lancy Rankin ft. Elijah    - Answer (Giant Sound 7")
Jah Mason - Rainbow Circle Throne (Jah Warrior 7")
Errol Bellot & Dixie Peach - Rastafari Is The Way (Jah Tubbys 7")
Earl Sixteen - Natural Roots (Riz 12")
English Girl - Audrey (Ariwa 12")
Disciples - Return To Addis Ababa (Boom Shacka Lacka 12")
Barry Isaac - Teachings of His majesty (Reggae On Top 10")
Alpha And Omega - Rastafari (Alpha And Omega 10")
Aisha - The Creator (Ariwa 12")
Enhancers feat. Lidj Xylon - Rasta (Nuff Tuff Music 12")
Jonah Dan - Meditation Rock (Aba Christos Tafari 10")
Sound Iration - 7th Seal (Mystic Red Corp.12")
Disciples - Prowling Lion (Boom Shacka Lacka 12")
Tena Stelin - Can't Touch Jah (Conscious Sounds 7")
Stephen Wright - Vision of Jah (Reggae On Top 12")
Dub Judah - Babylon Is A Trap (Dub Jockey 7")
Lyrical Benjie - Ten Plagues (King Shiloh 12")
King General - Money Run Tings (Conscious Sounds 10")
We Can Make It Work - Lutan Fyah (M Records 10")
Sister Rasheda - Hail H.I.M. (Rasheda Lionness 12")
Cheshire Cat & Love Grocer - A Little Rain Must Fall(Dubhead 10")
Warms The Nation - Fish Goat'n'Sufferah (Sounds'n'Pressure 12")
Do You Know - Sister Aisha (Mellow Vibes 12")


----------



## ska invita (May 17, 2012)

ringo said:


> Finally got round to putting together a selection from the top 30 or so UK dub tunes to see release, as selected by various collectors and producers for the article I did in Woofah magazine. I've added a couple of tunes I felt should have been in it too.


 
If only top of the pops was like this ! look forward very much to blasting that. Big up ringo.

Heres a new one from me, a tribute to dnb monster Dillinja  
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2012/05/dillinja-all-praises-due.html




Dillinja - All Praises Due 

-Leading Hard-
Go Dillinja!
To the One 
(Growler)
Fusion

-Travelling-
All Aboard
Light Years

-Funked Up-
D Type
Tronik Funk

-Dark and Heavy-
I Feel
Silver Blade
Why
Hard Noize

-Getting Nasty-
Love is Not a Game Remix
Nasty Ways

-Pushing it to the Threshold-
Gang Bang
In The Grind 
Threshold


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2012)

ringo said:


> First in ages from us, hope you like it
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120502.mp3
> 
> ...


 
Really like the junior byles and rupert reid tunes off this.


----------



## ringo (May 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Really like the junior byles and rupert reid tunes off this.


 
You have good taste, one of my favourite tunes, and also seem to remember cited by Rootsman as one of his top 5. Took me years to find it.


----------



## sim667 (May 17, 2012)

ringo said:


> You have good taste, one of my favourite tunes, and also seem to remember cited by Rootsman as one of his top 5. Took me years to find it.


 
Yeah I had a little look the other day, can't even get the bloody thing on mp3 it seems


----------



## Numbers (May 17, 2012)

ringo said:


> Finally got round to putting together a selection from the top 30 or so UK dub tunes to see release, as selected by various collectors and producers for the article I did in Woofah magazine. I've added a couple of tunes I felt should have been in it too.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120516.mp3
> 
> ...


I wasn't planning on turning on my amp this evening, but now I am.

And I'm going to have to smoke some ganga now too, damn it.


----------



## Coolfonz (May 17, 2012)

Evening all...

Viva Syriza mix

http://soundcloud.com/coolfonz/viva-syriza-mix-may-2012

Karizma - The kaytrolude
Ifume - Polaroid love
Dachshund - Extensive talk
Family Business - So far (Anthony Nicholson mix)
Chez Damier - Why (D's deep mix)
Dusky - Tyto alba
Freak Seven - We bring the music (Jack to front mix)
Akabu - Another world (Andre Lodeman mix)
Martin Dawson ft Nicholas Ryan Gant - Think about it (Maceo Plex remix)
Urulu - No need
Nu Colors - Desire (Masters At Work dub)
Deetron - Croque
Julien Chaptal - Asthma bird
Z Factor - Sounds in the air (Soul purpose mix)
Dewalta and Frieder Klaris - Fromsidetoside
Simon Garcia - Cavern
Evren Furtuna - With you


----------



## ringo (May 17, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Yeah I had a little look the other day, can't even get the bloody thing on mp3 it seems


 
Best way is to find the Blood & Fire compilation, don't think it appears anywhere else:

http://www.discogs.com/Various-Juni...treet-Ja-Man-Special-1975-1978/release/621045

Or find on Ebay etc:

http://www.popsike.com/php/quicksea...genum=1&incldescr=&sortord=&thumbs=&currsel=3


----------



## stethoscope (May 18, 2012)

Always top stuff from you ringo, but gotta say I'm absolutely loving your last couple of mixes


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2012)

Yeah man another vote for Ringo's excellent work.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 19, 2012)

*May Reggae Chapter Podcast*

Time for the next episode of my monthly Reggae Chapter podcast...

It kicks off with the brightest riddims out of Jamaica including Summer Wave, Coolie Gal, Shiloh Rock and Bomg Diggy with cuts from POPCAAN, BEENIE MAN and KONSHENS, among others.

The upbeat show has new singles from ELEPHANT MAN and LADY SAW as well as tracks from I-OCTANE and MR VEGAS.

Representing the vibrant UK scene this month we’ve got new tracks from GAPPY RANKS, TENZA featuring FRESHARDA, STYLO G and CHIPMUNK.

There’s more positive dub vibes from upcoming Bristol band BABYHEAD and GREEN LION featuring EEK A MOUSE.

Finally some jungle with a Heist remix of TOP CAT’s “Friend In Need” as well as a track featuring MARCUS VISIONARY and TIPPA IRIE.






Stream here http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechapter-may-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/
Download here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/3f55uh

Here’s the full tracklisting for the show:

*BEENIE MAN* - “Jamaica Celebration” (Summer Wave Riddim)
*POPCAAN* - “When Me Party” (Summer Wave Riddim)
*KESS* - “My Love” (Summer Wave Riddim)
*POPCAAN* - “Coolie Gal” (Coolie Gal Riddim)
*TOMMY LEE* - “Let Me Put It In” (Coolie Gal Riddim)
*BUGLE* - “Champion Gal” (Coolie Gal Riddim)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Badda Dann” (Shiloh Rock Riddim)
*BEENIE MAN* & *KIPRICH* – “Chat Some Lyrics” (Shiloh Rock Riddim)
*KONSHENS* - “Mad Mi” (Bomg Diggy Bang Riddim)
*LEFTSIDE* - “Booty Clap” (Bomg Diggy Bang Riddim)
*ELEPHANT MAN* & *LADY SAW* - “Siddung Pon It”
*MR VEGAS* - “Champagne Rose”
*I-OCTANE* - “Love Di Vibes”
*RDX* - “Jump”
*STYLO G* & *CHIPMUNK* - “Dash Out”
*TENZA* feat *FRESHARDA* - “Out N Clean”
*FRESHARDA* - “Level Up”
*GAPPY RANKS* - “Wine Pon De Edge”
*BABYHEAD* - “Happy Dub”
*GREEN LION* feat *EEK A MOUSE* - “Long Time A Dub”
*TOP CAT* - “Friend In Need” (Heist remix)
*MARCUS VISIONARY* & *TIPPA IRIE* - “Wicked & Wild”
*RICKY TUFF* - “One More Time”
*ANDREW PAUL* - “Who's Gonna Make the Dance Ram” (Serial Killaz remix)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Gwaan So”


----------



## zeedoodles (May 20, 2012)

Been a while since I did a clasics type mix so here is one.

http://soundcloud.com/zeedoodles1/zeedoodles-vinyl-mix-house

Class Action - Weekend 1983 
David Joseph - You Can't Hide (Instrumental) 1983 
Garys Gang - Knock me out (Instrumental) 1982 
Those Guys - Tonight 1991 
Dionne - Come get my lovin 1989 
How 2 House - Unlock the house 1989 
Sha-lor - im in love 1988 
Soft House Company - A little Piano 
Rhythim is Rhythim - Is what it is 1988 
Earth People - Dance 1990 
De- lite Wild Times 1989 
Groove Committe - I want you to know - 1991 
Adonis - Wreck the joint 1989 
Richie Rich - Salsa house 1988 
Mayday - Nude Photo 1988 
Soft House Company - what you need 
Joe Smooth Promised land 
Roberta Flack - uh uh ooh lookout 1988 
Kariya - let me love you 1988 
Rhythim is Rhythim - salsa life 1990


----------



## stethoscope (May 20, 2012)

Perfect start to a Sunday morning zee


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2012)

Nu-Rave - Old Skool

Strange Rollers - Lovin U (Original Mix)
Nookie - A Drum, A Bass & A Piano
LTJ Bukem - Horizons                      
Sub Focus - Last Jungle
T92 - Sensation
Mulder - Dread Notes
Lethal - Feel
Mulder - Soundclash VIP
Bay B Kane Featuring Ali Kaan Gebes - Rush Over Me - Lucas Remix.mp3
Strange Rollers - Reeson - Hold On
Gav Ley - Minimal Skank
Mulder - Cue Burn
Strange Rollers - Nuff Soul n Crew (Original Mix)
Police in Helicopter (INSa 241s Jungle Breaks mix).mp3
Jamie Rotten - Deton 8 (Gavley Remix)
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT feat. DENNEAN - 'LIFT ME UP'
Sub Fusion - Psychotic Bleeps
JC Lodge Vs Strange Rollers - Selfish Lover 320
Gav Ley - Just Jungle (WIP)
INSa 241 - Redlight - Get out my Head INSa 241 Bootylishus mix
Motiv - Pictures (Picture With Emotions Mix)
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (Ravebreaks Remix)
The Prodigy - Out Of Space
Urban Hype - A Trip To Trumpton(Instrumental)
Kicks Like A Mule - -Number One
The Prodigy - Your Love
DJ's Unite - DJ's Unite
Shut up and Dance - The Green Man
Mainx - 88 To Piano
Rhyme Time Prod. - You and Me
Mark One - Hoovers + Spraycans
Rhythm Section 'Comin' on Strong' EP - Emotion
Holy Noise - James Brown is still alive!
80 Aum - Mindcontroller
Bizarre Inc - Playing with knives
Fargetta - The Music is Movin'
The Project - Here we go
Beltram. Second Phase - Mentasm
The Shamen - Progen - Land of Oz
DJ Pooch - Let The Bass Rock (Rumble Bass)
Download


----------



## Dj TAB (May 21, 2012)

Diff'rent Drum and Bass from DjTAB, click the artwork to visit Soundcloud page...




Get on it


----------



## Moronik (May 23, 2012)

My latest offering to the Church of Rave.

Jack2thePhuture Radio (The Caped Crusader)

Oldskool shenanigans! POW!! ZAZZ!!







Tracklist is rather long, but if there is a great demand for it I will add it on.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 23, 2012)

Did a podcast for Darkfloor.co.uk, some jungle/juke/electro/bass type stuff

http://darkfloor.co.uk/darkfloor-session-013/

Tracklist
Modeselektor – Blue Clouds [Monkeytown]
Severin – Macabea (Ursa remix) [TipTop]
Memotone – Chew [Boiler Room]
Ital tek – East District [Ital tek]
Space Ladies – Medusa (Sarantis remix) [Senseless]
Machinedrum – The Statue [Planet Mu]
Goldie – Kemistry [FFRR]
Falty DL & Machinedrum – Give in 2 [Falty DL]
Ben Damage & Doc Daneeka – Halo (Ursa done in 10 mins 160 edit) [demo]
BluMarTen – All or Nothing (Ursa’s Halfway remix) [dub]
Plug – Drum & Bass [Ninja Tune]
Louis Blaise – Love & Gwalla (Philip D Kick remix) [Om Unit]
Eleven Tigers – Stableface (Macc remix) [Soul Motive]
Paul Blackford – Dream Sequence [Tudor Beats]
Martsman – Halow [Medschool]
Randomform – Vapr Core 2.4 [Brainstormlab]
Exile & Sub Focus – Silicon Chop [Planet Mu]
Dub Phizix and Skeptical feat Strategy – Marka [Exit]
Equinox – The Phantom (Nebula remix) [Bustle Beats]
Paradox – Paralexia [Paradox]
Moresounds – Shrakstep [Cosmic Bridge Recordings]
Various Productions – Moving on [Various]
Thrupence – Parlay [Thrupence]


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 23, 2012)

<snip - you must be joking - FM>


----------



## magneze (May 24, 2012)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 24, 2012)

Not this again.

oneharoldbishop: You've been repeatedly warned about this excessive image spam. You are now not allowed to post _any images at all_.


----------



## magneze (May 24, 2012)

I quite liked the green piano tbh.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 24, 2012)

If there was an "make an old school rave flyer" thread, he'd definitely be allowed on that.


----------



## ringo (May 24, 2012)

I thought they were quite creative, even if not to my tastes. Seems like a bit of a failure of sense of humour. If his mixes were banned due to his not contributing to the forum I might understand it, but because his 'art' isn't to your taste? Shitty overbearing censorship.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 24, 2012)

Du





FridgeMagnet said:


> If there was an "make an old school rave flyer" thread, he'd definitely be allowed on that.


Dude, check your inbox (no gif bombs of hi jinks imagery within).

They say a picture can say a thousand words - does that apply in reverse? If so every peeper on U75 is guilty of my newly served imagery crime?

Peace is one picture I'd hope to post an image of - image H8'n is as cruel as bear bait'n - cant we just all get along?


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 24, 2012)

For what it's worth, my jungle mix YouTube and Soundcloud links: 

http://bit.ly/KXexTy

http://soundcloud.com/happy-daze/audio-jungle-techno-mix

(sob)


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2012)

what did you post that got taken down - was it a youtube techno mix? whatever it is post it again - or was that it above?


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 25, 2012)

ska invita said:


> what did you post that got taken down - was it a youtube techno mix? whatever it is post it again - or was that it above?


 
This image:

http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy133/RoyalXS/DJs/43d8b80d.jpg

and another jungle pic but I cant find the bastard

just as well I didn't post this behemoth tho:

http://i785.photobucket.com/albums/yy133/RoyalXS/Decorated%20images/d269d3e6.jpg

I'm allowed to post YouTube viddies tho, so heres jungle techno YT stylee:

​


----------



## zeedoodles (May 27, 2012)

Just for fun

Harold inspired me to try the you tube thing. Took bloody ages to up load. I did make a not too bad little film type thing using imovie and matched it to another mix but it was going to take 4 hours to up load !


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 27, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Just for fun
> 
> Harold inspired me to try the you tube thing. Took bloody ages to up load. I did make a not too bad little film type thing using imovie and matched it to another mix but it was going to take 4 hours to up load !




Hey, I'm inspired that I inspired U bro - gud work - U can call me by my Tube name "Charlie B"

Put in a gud word up with FridgeMagnet 4 me?  - he's gone all chilly on me in need of a thawing oot if not fridged like eskimo midget with fidget - imagine dat cos that's 'bout where I'm at (sob)


----------



## ska invita (May 27, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Just for fun
> 
> Harold inspired me to try the you tube thing. Took bloody ages to up load. I did make a not too bad little film type thing using imovie and matched it to another mix but it was going to take 4 hours to up load !



is it on soundcloud too zee?


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 27, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Just for fun
> 
> Harold inspired me to try the you tube thing. Took bloody ages to up load. I did make a not too bad little film type thing using imovie and matched it to another mix but it was going to take 4 hours to up load !




Just listened to yer mix again and nice acieeed in the house mix it is too, with a bit of hypnotic hi-jinkery thrown in to boot I'd wager?

But you should deffo upload yer viddy to YT as 4 hours upload time is fuck all - this viddy I made for DJ Ben C took me a barstard week to put together in synch with the mix and is made from animated gifs.  Can't remember how long it took to upload but as its only a 10min run time, won't have been too bad:

​

The below is by far the longest viddy to date for upload time - over 48 hours! - but it's run time in is almost three and a half long with computer generated visualizer adding to a slow - slow upload:



..k?​


----------



## zeedoodles (May 27, 2012)

Ska - no that one is not on SC - I can put it on their tonight (it is Monday morning here) if you would like, let me know.
Bloody hell Harold - true dedication making and up-loading those, hats off to you - I just don't get the time to be honest. I wish I did but I am a 41 year old family man and these days I have to fit my music into a few short hours a week when I can grab them.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 27, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Ska - no that one is not on SC - I can put it on their tonight (it is Monday morning here) if you would like, let me know.
> Bloody hell Harold - true dedication making and up-loading those, hats off to you - I just don't get the time to be honest. I wish I did but I am a 41 year old family man and these days I have to fit my music into a few short hours a week when I can grab them.



Gud 2 see U fit yer cheeky acid house mixes in your busy family life M8. In honour of your commitment, I will change my avatar to mark the appreciation but only providing you dont allow such honour go to your head and start lording it over other U75 members in any manner.

Wud I B right in thinking yer mix was done the old skool way of the vinyl? If so - what's yer set up (type of decks, mixer etc - why? - I'm a nosy parker and previous perveyor of plastic 12inch ie vinyl and frequently you'st 2 mix a lot armed with pair if Technics 1210 mk2's and a Citronic mixer -ahh those were the dayz).

I've a solution that may be the answer to your conundrum of "time v family commitments v YouTube can be barstards at the best of times v 4 hours ETA for your viddy upload is 4 hours too long espesh if it bombs out with only minutes to go which is devastating and takes literally hours to recover from the emotional turmoil caused which would triple to quadruple your overall nett upload commitment scenario"

Here it is (answer):

Before you go to bed have your viddy ready to rock on the upload tip - hit return to start upload BEFORE (important) you nod off to sleep - this ensures mix uploads in your "down" time not your "up" time, and what a boost to your day when awakening to a successful upload on YT greeting you, espesh when you realise you forgot all about it as you've just woke up and likely thinking of taking a slash or caffeine combined possibly with nicotine to chemically awaken in fullness?l

Think Ive covered all eventualities there, but let me know if it's a winner for you or not.  Also, what part of the world are you from m8?  I'm in UK.

"If god was a DJ then Jesus would preach upon cross fader behaviour  with devine bassline and biblical beats per minute....amen"


----------



## zeedoodles (May 28, 2012)

PM sent Harold - don't want to clog up the thread with our conversation


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 28, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> PM sent Harold - don't want to clog up the thread with our conversation


 
*Received and replied M8ty - Yeah & our plan to topple U75 **hierarchy and restore peace & imagery to the forum universe should be kept under wraps 4 now till the Decks Star is fully operational and Donk Vader himself commences the offensive.*

*I've even commissioned a new avatar from the Imperial Senate - what U think?*

* (lulz the farce be with U75)*


----------



## stethoscope (May 30, 2012)

Gonna be my last mix for probably a while, so will leave y'all with some 94 jungle vibes ready for the summer - get those woofers turned up! 







The Underworld - Champion Sound (Fist 2 Fist)
DMS & Boneman X - Sweet Vibrations (white)
X Project - Code Red 94 Remix (Mango)
D.R.S. featuring Kenny Ken - Everyman (Rugged VInyl)
DJ Gunshot - Wheel'n'Deal (No U Turn)
Undercover Agent - Rougher Borderclash Remix (Splash)
Leviticus - Burial (Philly Blunt)
Chuck E - Smokin' A Blunt (White House)
Berty B & Dillinja - Lion Heart (Lion Heart)
Tom and Jerry - Maximun Style Remix (Tom & Jerry)
Brain Killers - Loving Part 1 (Kemet)
Marvellous Cain - The Hitman (Suburban Base)
Remarc - Sound Murderer (White House)
Rude & Deadly - Mash Dem Down (Music House dubplate)

Download (140MB)


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2012)

class steph, top selection... if only i smoked blunts...have to stick to the heineken  nice to hear theses tunes near the original pitch too.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (May 30, 2012)

*nice breaks that bubble along nicely & sound as box fresh today as back in the day I'd say Steph

ps - ska invita - whuts your avatar pic of? I can't make heads or tails of it & it's starting to bug the fugg outta me....?*


----------



## Moronik (May 31, 2012)

*Cloud 9*






http://soundcloud.com/moronik/jack2thephuture-radio-cloud9


Most recent podcast from me! This was recorded and broadcast on 26/May/2012.... it was HOT that day!!

Acid House, Chicago, Hip-House, Early Rave, Hardcore.

Hope you like


----------



## Numbers (May 31, 2012)

ska invita said:


> class steph, top selection... if only i smoked blunts...have to stick to the heineken  nice to hear theses tunes near the original pitch too.


I have a spliff and a Heineken on the go, so I think I'll give Steph's mix a run


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 31, 2012)

*JUNGLE V.I.P.*

diff'rent type of jungle bidniss...
monkey related tunes galore

trcks/post

Smoky Joe Bauch  -  The Signifying Monkey
Chuck Berry – Too Much Monkey Business
Hank Thomson – You Can’t Put That Monkey On My Back
Big ‘T’ Tyler – King Kong
The Sadies  -  Monkey & Cork
Dave Rawlings Machine  -  Monkey & the Engineer
Harry Belafonte  -  Monkey
Hot Lips Page  -  Jungle King
Dirty Dozen Brass Band  -  The Monkey
Rufus Thomas – Can Your Monkey Do The Dog?
Joe Tex  -  One Monkey Don’t Stop No Show
Bo Diddley  -  Stop My Monkey
King Khan & His Shrines  -  King Of The Jungle
Green Hornet  -  Monkey Shines
13th Floor Elevators  -  Monkey Island
Choker Campbell  -  Mickey’s Monkey
Louis Prima  -  I Wan’na Be Like You (The Monkey Song)
The Big Three Trio  -  Signifying Monkey
The Pygmies  -  Don’t Monkey With Tarzan
Dr. Feelgood  -  Monkey
Thee Milkshakes  -  The Red Monkey
The Cadets  -  Stranded In the Jungle
Don & Dewey  -  Jungle Hop
Elephant’s Memory  -  Jungle Gym At The Zoo
Dick Dale & The Del-Tones  -  Jungle Fever
Cliff Crofford  -  Monkey See, Monkey Do
Mr David Viner  -  Monkey Rag
R.L.Burnside  -  Monkey In The Pool Room


----------



## ringo (Jun 1, 2012)

More from me, Mr Soundtapes & Mister Swing Easy

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120530.mp3

Angella Davis - Jah Wally Stars (New Flower 7")
Can't Stop Righteousness - Gladiators (Hit Bound 10")
Mr Talkative - Horace Andy (Moods International 12")
Evilous Things - Jah Stitch (Sunshot 7")
Penitentiary - Kojak (Nigger Kojak 10")
Release The Chains - Barry Brown (Rockers 10")
Cool Meditation- Third World (Island 12")
Unity- Horace Martin (Tuff Scout 7")
Conversation- Lady Lex (Peckings 7")
Cruising- Al Campbell (Peckings 7")
Freelance Lover- Johnny Osbourne (Volcano 7")
Them Top Ranking- Rod Taylor (Volcano 7")
Operation Eradication- Eek-A-Mouse (Jah Guidance 7")
King At The Controls - King Tubby (Black & White 7")
Chase Them Crazy - Lone Ranger & Welton Irie (Studio 1 7")
Won't You Come Home- Delroy Wilson (Studio 1 7")
The Big Take Over- The Overtakers (Amalgamated 7 7")
Morning Sun- Al Barry & The Cimarons (Doctor Bird 7")
The Liquidator- Tommy McCook & The Supersonics (Yew 7")
Jah Man A Come - Delroy Washington (Lord Koos 7")
Warn Them Jah - Michael Prophet (Vivian Jackson 7")
I Need You Baby - Jasmine Sullivan (Dual Track Muzik 7")
Tenement Yard- Dennis Brown (Observer 7")
Savana-la-mar Special- Ranking Trevor (Socialist Roots 7")
Ace Ninety Skank - Big Youth (Giant 7")
Chilla's Theme - King Chilla (Dubvolt Records 7")
Children Of The Emperor - Albert Malawi (Uprising 7")
Looking For Signs - Albert Malawi (Tafari 7")


----------



## ska invita (Jun 1, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> *JUNGLE V.I.P.*


 
 impressive!
will be doing the radio thing tonight, but i'll carry this and ringos new one over to next month


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2012)

ringo said:


> More from me, Mr Soundtapes & Mister Swing Easy
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120530.mp3
> 
> ...


Loving this Ringo, have it playing relatively low as it's a bit early, but it's spot on, can't wait to play it with the full orchestra later.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2012)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Did a podcast for Darkfloor.co.uk, some jungle/juke/electro/bass type stuff
> 
> http://darkfloor.co.uk/darkfloor-session-013/
> 
> ...



Enjoyed that lot  thanks


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 5, 2012)

On my Bashy Beats Show we did a special Hip Hop classics set for the Bank Holiday.

Put together by me and a mate (Leo) its a walk through the golden era of hip hop!

Download or stream here http://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/hip-hop-golden-era-on-nu-rave

RUN DMC - King of Rock - 1985
Ultamagnetic MC’S – Ego Trippin - 1986
KRS 1 -The bridge is over - 1987
NWA - Straight out a Compton - 1988
Public Enemy -Fight the power - 1989
ICE CUBE - Once Upon A Time In The ... Projects 1990
Tim Dog - Fuck Compton 1991
EPMD -Rampage 1992
Cyprus Hill - Break em off something 1993
Eric B and Rakim - Know The Ledge 1992
Paris - Guerilla funk 1994
2 Pac - California Love 1996
Ol Dirth Bastard Shimmay Shimmy Ya 1995
Biggie Smalls - Juicy - 1994
Dr Dre - Still dre 1998


----------



## Moronik (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice! I'll be on that this morning!


----------



## Addy (Jun 7, 2012)

Tonight I went from house ... to old house.... to old skool...

Download

Hazz- The Bright Lights (Original Mix)
Disfunktion & Essential Groovers & Remaniax - Pass that Dutch - Disfunktion Mix
Tanja La Croix - Need More - D.O.N.S. Remix
Sunloverz - Love Will Set You Free (feat. GTO) - TV Rock & Luke Chable Remix Cut
Way Out West - Spaceman (Robert Babicz Mix Edit)
Yeke Yeke Hardfloor mix.mp3
Julien Jabre - Vicious Circle (John Dahlback Club Mix)
Powers that Be Vs. Roland Clark - Planet Rock (Original Mix)
Moby - Go
Royal House - Can You Party
Jack 'N' Chill - The Jack That House Built
Inner City - Good Life (Steve 'silk' Hurley Remix)
D-Mob - We Call It Acieed
the todd terry project - bango (to the batmobile)
The Beatmasters Featuring M.C. Merlin - Who's In The House
Humanoid - Stakker Humanoid
raze - break 4 love
Fingers Inc. - Can You Feel It
Doug Lazy - Let It Roll (Vocal)
Coldcut - Doctorin' The House
Frankie Knuckles - Your Love
Nomad - I Wanna Give You Devotion (trouble's club mix)
mars - pump up the volume
808 State - Cubik
Fallout - The Morning After
The Shamen - Progen - Land of Oz
Bizarre Inc - (Non Static) Bizarre Theme
Beltram Vol.I - Energy Flash
Beltram. Second Phase - Mentasm
HYP.NO.TYZ - Hypnotyz
Wink - Higher State of Conciousness (Tweekin Acid Funk)
Human Resource - Dominator
Bizarre Inc - Playing with knives
Holy Noise - James Brown is still alive!
Rhythm Section 'Comin' on Strong' EP - Emotion
Shut Up And Dance ft Peter Bouncer - Raving I'm Raving

Alt download


----------



## placid (Jun 9, 2012)

Confessions of a Viyl Addict

A mix I did, is now available to download.. some samples of my 'black crack'

You can either listen or download (for the moment) here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/the-confession-of-a-vinyl

Lost Trax – Lost Trax 2 - SCSI AV
Will Saul - 3000AD - Simple
Luomo - Body Speaking - Force Tracks
Neurotron 002 - Neurotron 
Patrice Scott - Orbital Bliss - Sistrum
Knowone 009
The Lost Men - Pace of Mind - Drumpoet Community
Franck Roger - Transformation - Franck Roger Production
Prostitune - Just another Beat
Fudge Fingas – Mass X - Firecracker
Tusk Wax Vol 5 - Tusk Wax
Slikk Tim - I Became - My Love Is Underground
Kevin Griffiths - Cantona Kung Fu - Tsuba
Marcos Cabral - Freckles - L.I.E.S
Enawaden - Reborn - Sonar Kollektiv
Omar S - Complimentary Tracks - FXHE
Cassegrain & Tin Man – Carnal
Marcos Cabral - Cassandra - L.I.E.S
Versalife - Nighttime Activities Vol 3 - Clone
Terrence Dixon –Rush Hour (Convextion Unreleased Version) - Rush Hour
Sonar Base - The Journey Home - Cultivated Electronics
Plant43 – Dreams Of The Sentient City - Semantica
Sonar Base - The Swarm - Cultivated Electronics

Recorded in one hit on 2x1210s  aprox 2hr @320kbps

respect to all those making this lovely music for me, and to those making it still available on vinyl


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 19, 2012)

*JUNE REGGAE CHAPTER PODCAST*






listen here: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/
download here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/drmm9e

here’s the full tracklisting:

*BUSY SIGNAL* - “Cyaan Believe (Bubble Up)” (*Bassline Riddim*)
*MAVADO* - “I Swear” (*Bassline Riddim*)
*SEAN PAUL* - “Find It” (*Bassline Riddim*)
*BOUNTY KILLER* - “The Real Deal” (*Aurora Skies Riddim Pt.2*)
*GYPTIAN* - “One Man She Need” (*Aurora Skies Riddim Pt.2*)
*KIPRICH* - “Party Just Start” (*Aurora Skies Riddim Pt.2*)
*POPCAAN* - “The System” (*Loudspeaker Riddim*)
*MACHEL MONTANO* - “Go Down” (*Loudspeaker Riddim*)
*NATALIE STORM* - “Rock the Runway” (*Loudspeaker Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Hot Like Fire” (*Loudspeaker Riddim*)
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Cyan Bad You Up” (*Money Box* *Riddim*)
*MAVADO* - “Box Of Money” (*Money Box Riddim*)
*SERANI* - “More Money” (*Money Box Riddim*)
*AIDONIA* - “Kush Inna Mi Brain” (Raw) (*Money Box Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* - “Do Sumn”
*KONSHENS* - “Stop Sign”
*BUSTA RHYMES* featuring *VYBZ KARTEL* - “Wine & Go Down”
*JUXCI* & *RUBI* *DAN* - “Serious Slam”
*SIZZLA* - “Hurry Come Up”
*BUSY SIGNAL* featuring *DAMIAN "JR. GONG" MARLEY* - “Kingston Town” (Remix)
*MILLION STYLEZ* - “Miss Fatty Fatty” (*DUB BOY*'s refix)
*THE UPFULL ROCKERS* - “Thing Song”
*CHOPSTICK DUBPLATE* - “Herbalist”
*DUB PHIZIX* featuring *FOX* - “Never Been”
*FRISK* featuring *MILLION STYLEZ* - “Dubplate Jungle Rmx”
*TARRUS RILEY* - “She's Royal”
*TOP CAT* - “Request The Style” (*exclusive dub plate*)


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jun 22, 2012)

Addy said:


> Tonight I went from house ... to old house.... to old skool...
> 
> Download
> 
> ...


 
*Addy - FFS - every tune here is the fuckin nutts - good fuggin work - Your services to old skool h.core will surely be recognised at some point in the future I'd wager - mebbies at BucksPalace when Charles is King with his bint Camilla floozying around pissed on gin like a royal version of Lady Soverign only a lot older and face like a bulldog licking piss off a nettle..*

*Honours for hardcore services surely must be on the cards if government were on the cusp of a pastry tax?*

*Addy - check my new mix out M8 - its 6 hours long and I reckon is for the win (link below 4 soundcloud link)*

*Super 6hrs Sik Power Mix*


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jun 22, 2012)

**​*Check my latest mix out - its 6 hours of total win - fresh tracks of Bounce, Donk, HardHouse & Hardcore*​**​ 
*FREE DOWNLOAD LINK: http://goo.gl/N4Ksh FREE DOWNLOAD LINK*​​*v  Youtube Viddy  v*​​**​
​*Track listing 2 follow shortly*​


----------



## magneze (Jun 22, 2012)

6 hours  Did you have a bottle to piss in?


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Jun 22, 2012)

magneze said:


> 6 hours  Did you have a bottle to piss in?


*made sure I'd been to bathroom prior to mix, so no probs, but I can imagine the logistics involved if you were to get a bad case of the shits -I wonder how many big name DJ's shat their duds in the line of duty whilst at a big deal gig whilst regretting previous nights vindaloo?*


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Jun 22, 2012)

New one from me on a house / techno / bass muzik tip  

Illum Sphere ‎– Never Lie Twice (Remixed By Om Unit) (Fat City)
Zed Bias ‎– Stubborn Phase (Swamp 81)
2562 – Rogue State (Tectonic)
Pev ‎– Salt Water (Livity Sound)
West Norwood Cassette Library ‎– Coming On Strong (Pangaea Remix) (WNCL Recordings)
Battles ‎– Toddler (Kangding Ray Remix) (Warp Records)
DJ Sprinkles ‎– Grand Central, Pt. I (Deep Into The Bowel Of House) (MCDE Bassline Dub) (Mule Musiq)
Mr G ‎– U Askin'? (REKIDS)
WK7 ‎– Higher Power (Hardcore PCK Mix) (Power House)
Velvit - Scarlett (Convex Industries)
Special Request ‎– Lolita (Warehouse Dub) (Special Request)
Midland ‎– Placement (Lone Remix) (Aus Music)
Omar ‎– Feeling You (Henrik Schwarz Remix) (Peppermint Jam)
Trevino ‎– Juan Two Five (The Nothing Special)
WK7 – Do It Yourself (Power House)
Lionrock ‎– Packet Of Peace (The Jeff Mills Deep House Mix) (Deconstruction)

stream
download


----------



## magneze (Jun 24, 2012)

As some of you may know, Agent Sparrow and Crispy recently got married. They asked me to play at their wedding. I really enjoyed DJing and haven't put a mix up for ages so thought I'd re-record the set.

Thanks to Agent Sparrow & Crispy for a lovely day and asking me to DJ. Thanks also to Spanglechick for the image which I nicked off her post in the congratulations thread. 

Crispy Sparrows Mix:






1. Spiral Tribe - Testing - Spiral Tribe
2. Cybass - Shake It (Afghan Headspin Mix) - Silo
3. Bass Star Dos - Cause The Rhythm - iBreaks
4. The Autobots - This World (Roxiller Remix) - Broke
5. Cut & Run - Sirens - Cut & Run
6. Zero - Emit Collect - White
7. TBK & DJ Jonay - Going To Bankog - Selectabreaks
8. The Slag Brothers - Hardcore Is Heaven - Slag Records
9. Unknown vs Max Romeo - Chase The Devil - Jacked
10. Ed Solo & Deekline feat DJ Concept - Ghost Town - Jungle Cakes
11. Krak In Dub - Gov Headz - Znoot Poch
12. Vital Elements & DJ Pressure feat MC Deadly - Come Down Selecta - V2E
13. Benny Page feat TopCat - Sound Fi Dead - High Culture
14. DJ Fresh feat Sian Evans - Louder (Bassline Smith Remix) - Ministry of Sound
15. The Prodigy - Voodoo People (Pendulum Remix) - XL

Mixcloud Stream

Soundcloud

Download


----------



## Addy (Jun 24, 2012)

My latest mix for download

140 DnB / breaks / old skool

Manu Twister - 8-bits (Custom Breakz Remix)
Lethal - Poltergeist
Kranky & Lethal - Reflection (Time Travel's Back to 94 Remix)
Visible.Sound-Hidden.Agenda
Visible.Sound-Tear.It.Down
DJ Jimmy - To Be With You
E-Lab Rat - Rat Hustle (Radiokillaz Remix)
DJ Jimmy - Make Me Shout
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT feat. DENNEAN - 'LIFT ME UP'
Strange Rollers - Got Me Hypnotized (Original Mix)
E-Lab Rat - 3 Bad Rats (Ben Venom Remix)
'Love Commandments' - The Flashback Project
Junki Munki - How Y'all Feel
Rich Tones - Real Man Ting
E-Lab Rat - The Head (Kieran M Remix)
Shabba Ranks & Cocoa Tea Vs Strange Rollers - Jungle Pirates
Police in Helicopter (INSa 241s Jungle Breaks mix).mp3
Junki Munki Records - Xodus
Sub Fusion - Psychotic Bleeps
Subnation - Scottie (King Yoofs 2012 mix)
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (Ravebreaks Remix)
Neurygma-Sound.Of.Eden
Motiv - Pictures (Picture With Emotions Mix)
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT - '31 SECONDS' (RE-RUB) 
SL2 - Way in My Brain 2008
N R G - I Need Your Lovin' (The Real Hardcore)
Rufige Kru - knowledge
Undercover Elephant - Psycho Sounds Remix EP Part 4
Tic Tac Toe - Tripping On Sunshine
Slipmaster J - Symphonic
Tom & Jerry - The second Reason
Rufige Cru - Menace
OriginalDJVibes - NiceUpDeAreaEP
The Good, 2 Bad & Hugly - You Know How To Love Me
ONE II ONE      - Sound In Fine                 
Tom and Jerry - We Can Be Free
Secret Squirrel - Bogwoppa
Rhythm Section - Perfect Love 8am

Download


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 25, 2012)

steph said:


> Gonna be my last mix for probably a while, so will leave y'all with some 94 jungle vibes ready for the summer - get those woofers turned up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality Steph Enjoy ya summer


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 26, 2012)

* melted on the hot dash*

*intro (robin & juliet) - clockwatcher*
*liquid energy - delia derbyshire*
*dream baby dream - neneh cherry & the thing*
*roberta - kommando raumschiff zitron*
*prayer for jimbo - art ensemble of chicago*
*kinda easy like - booker t. & the m.g.’s*
*you’re nogood - terry riley*
*all this is ours (sunrise in yr eyes edit) - demdike stare*
*the first time ever i saw your face - erykah badu & the flaming lips*

generally speaking a pretty laid back, if occasionally odd, summer set...


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 26, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> *the first time ever i saw your face - erykah badu & the flaming lips*


Nice mix and how 'wtf' was the 'controversy' re: the vid for that tune? ("you can KiSS MY Glittery ASS", "I kissed it!!!! Thanks!!!!!!”)


----------



## Nozfan (Jun 27, 2012)

Absolutely love the mixes here, you should check out the latest Nozstock: The Hidden Valley mix via http://soundcloud.com/nozstock/nozstock-minimix-dex. It's a great festival taking place in Herefordshire that brings together music and art if you need any more info I can be of help.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2012)

few of us have been already! and some going back this year
check the festival forum...

e2a here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/nozstock.255105/


----------



## Nozfan (Jun 28, 2012)

ddraig said:


> few of us have been already! and some going back this year
> check the festival forum...
> 
> e2a here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/nozstock.255105/


 
That's amazing! I hope to see you all there.


----------



## Addy (Jun 30, 2012)

This weeks radio show

Dj Geezah on http://www.nu-rave.com every sat 6-8 GMT / BST

If anyone wants a download to listen to...
Grab it here

Playlist
JAYOU - Day'N'Nite (JAYOU HOLD THE PHONE REMIX)
Lily Allen - The Fear (JAYOU OH NO REMIX)
DJ Mayor - Scratchpella
Simon Harris - Run
issa - mix from egypt
Strange Rollers - Lovin U (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager - What !! (Original Mix)
Kranky & Lethal - Reflection (Time Travel's Back to 94 Remix)
Gav Ley - Just Jungle (DJ Geezah VIP Remix
Strange Rollers - Tarzan (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager - Dub Monkee (Original Mix)
Strange Rollers - Got Me Hypnotized (Original Mix)
Subnation - Scottie (King Yoofs 2012 mix)
Eddie Voyager - Dub Wub Chub (Original Mix)
Pinky.and.The.Brain-Thinking.About.You
Strange Rollers - Look Beyond The Face (Original Mix)
JC Lodge Vs Strange Rollers - Selfish Lover 320
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT feat. DENNEAN - 'LIFT ME UP'
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT - '31 SECONDS' (RE-RUB)
Eddie Voyager - Vibes Up (Original Mix)
E-Lab Rat - Ambitious (Electrux Remix)
E-Lab Rat - 3 Bad Rats (Ben Venom Remix)
Shabba Ranks & Cocoa Tea Vs Strange Rollers - Jungle Pirates
Police in Helicopter (INSa 241s Jungle Breaks mix)
Strange Rollers - Jungle Serenade (Original Mix)
Ctrl Z - Badman (Screwface Remix)
SL2 - Djs Take Control Again
The Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness (Sasha Khan Remix)
The Blapps Posse - Don't Hold Back (Peckham Ravers Remix)
Slipmatt - Breaking Free (Ravebreaks Remix)
Neurygma-Nebula
Candy Cutz - Insanity (Hardware Mix)


----------



## zeedoodles (Jul 1, 2012)

A new one from me - some spanking new and some not so new tunes that are in my current play box. 

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-machine-funk-vinyl

The Martian - Midnight Sunshine 
Jon Convex - Street Walk 
The Black Dog - Virtual 
Boddika - Acid Refix 
Floor Plan - Baby Baby 
B12 - Line Up 
The Martian - Mu Mu 
Floorplan - Altered Ego 
Recloose - Tecumesh 
Boddika - Acid Battery 
Nyra (Skudge Mix) 
UR - Electronic Warefare 
Soy Mustafa - Bipolars Revenge (Kirk Degiorgio Mix) 
The Third Man - More than 1 
Alex O Smith - Kosmos 1402


----------



## ringo (Jul 2, 2012)

Ringo, Mr Swing Easy & Dubplate Pearl in session 27th June 2012

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120627.mp3

No tracklising as my guests were somewhat keyboard shy.


----------



## Moronik (Jul 2, 2012)

My latest Jack2thePhuture Radio show

Dinner is Served








*TODAY'S MENU*

*STARTER:* _A light serving of 91' Bleep seasoned with early Rave_

*MAIN COURSE:* _Delicious 92' ounce Oldskool Hardcore served raw. Techno on the side._

*DESSERT:* _Rich UK Hip-Hop with a Britcore topping_


May contain nuts.
100% vinyl


x


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice one - on the dl now. Love the pic too!


----------



## Moronik (Jul 4, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Nice one - on the dl now. Love the pic too!


 
glad you like it  the pic is from a website which specialises in images from alt/independent comics. I feel there is a lot of great artwork that needs to be shared!


----------



## Coolfonz (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Urbanites,

It's like Japan. But worse - Mix June 2012

House house house and Nouriel Roubini.

http://soundcloud.com/coolfonz/playing-like-a-bunch-of-old

Jeff Samuel - Gbbbump
Roberto Rodriguez and Max C with Manolo - Ride with me (Pol On and Matthias Meyer 
remixes)
Liqideep - Feel it (Stimming and Andre Lodemann remixes)
Atjazz - For real (Atjazz remix)
Aafronaut with Suheir Hammad - Eye will not (Nauts L8 Nite Procession)
Erin Leah and N'Dinga Gaba - Rocker
Satore - A winters tale (Ernie remix)
Tony Lionni with Marvin Belton - Precious (Deetron remix)
Maja Pearlson - Chordaliser
Fur Coat with Cari Golden - You and I
NTFO - Policrom (Audiojack remix)
Dana Weaver - Heavenly (Karizma remix)


----------



## sim667 (Jul 7, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/technology-helps-mix

Dubstep/Drumstep


> Rukus (16bit remix) - Kidnappa
> Shut the fuck up ponk (Riow Arai remix) - dDamage
> Narsty vibrations - Cryogenix
> Bass Canon - Flux Pavillion
> ...


 
Im getting better, but still a few cock ups, managed to skip it during a double drop too 

Got a new computer too, which is helping, doesn't freeze randomly


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2012)

Can I download from the soundcloud app? Can't see a link...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2012)

Use offliberty if soundcloud won't let you download


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2012)

sim667 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/sim667/technology-helps-mix
> 
> Dubstep/Drumstep
> 
> ...


enjoyed that apart from the odd autotune
fair play, keep at it


----------



## magneze (Jul 7, 2012)

Ended up going to the soundcloud desktop site. Mobile app & mobile website don't let you download . Will have a listen tomorrow.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 8, 2012)

ddraig said:


> enjoyed that apart from the odd autotune
> fair play, keep at it



I'm still getting used to the fiddly knobs and stuff, had a few issues where I'd drop a tune then suddenly realised I had the bass turned right down still from the previous mix


----------



## magneze (Jul 9, 2012)

sim667 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/sim667/technology-helps-mix
> 
> Dubstep/Drumstep
> 
> ...


Like this a lot.  Never heard of Drumstep before tbh.


----------



## Moronik (Jul 9, 2012)

Latest installment of my Jack2thePhuture Radio show

*No Love*







This one is crammed with all sorts..! Enjoy


----------



## sim667 (Jul 9, 2012)

magneze said:


> Like this a lot.  Never heard of Drumstep before tbh.


 
Dubstep, but banging...... not miserable


----------



## magneze (Jul 9, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Dubstep, but banging...... not miserable


Excellent, I will be looking for more of this.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 9, 2012)

magneze said:


> Excellent, I will be looking for more of this.


 
The heavy artillery drumstep compilation is a good starting point.


----------



## magneze (Jul 9, 2012)

sim667 said:


> The heavy artillery drumstep compilation is a good starting point.


This one I guess? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heavy-Artil...M9Y8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1341835329&sr=8-1


----------



## sim667 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, check pm first.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 13, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/balls-deep-mix

Balls Deep Mix

drum&bass/tekno/hardstep d&b

Quite a nice way to spend my first day off work 




> Tracklist:
> Sperm in space – Limewax & Cooh
> Shape of space - Limewax and current value
> Voices – the sect
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> * melted on the hot dash*
> *you’re nogood - terry riley*


This track goes on too long and does my head in , but very impressive it is nonetheless...glad to know of it


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)

ska invita said:


> This track goes on too long and does my head in , but very impressive it is nonetheless...glad to know of it


with a recommendation like that, how could i resist?

it's ace.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)

after posting on facebook, a friend notified me of this film that uses the song as a soundtrack - enjoying it so far..

http://www.ubu.com/film/payne-relph_mixtape.html


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2012)

...when ouch mixed it in i started checking for a loose connection! bxxzzzzz 



killer b said:


> after posting on facebook, a friend notified me of this film that uses the song as a soundtrack - enjoying it so far..
> 
> http://www.ubu.com/film/payne-relph_mixtape.html


thanks KB - even they cut it short a couple of minutes though...lightweights! good film (but i didnt make it to the end - cant hear that tune twice in one day )


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)

ska invita said:


> (but i didnt make it to the end - cant hear that tune twice in one day )


i did, back to back. it's wonderful.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 15, 2012)

killer b said:


> i did, back to back. it's wonderful.


ive been drinking rum all day though - this is not helping


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2012)

Ska - your quote doesn't make clear what mix the terry riley track is on. Do you have a link to the mix?


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)

click on the little arrow in the quote.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> * melted on the hot dash*
> 
> *intro (robin & juliet) - clockwatcher*
> *liquid energy - delia derbyshire*
> ...





ouchmonkey said:


> * melted on the hot dash*
> 
> *intro (robin & juliet) - clockwatcher*
> *liquid energy - delia derbyshire*
> ...


Ah, here it is. It's such a pain downloading music to my iPhone


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)

1st world problems thattaway >>>


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jul 16, 2012)

ska invita said:


> This track goes on too long and does my head in , but very impressive it is nonetheless...glad to know of it


 
heh. I really thought about cutting it down, it wouldn't be all that hard when it returns to the original tune or just to fade it out. but it just felt like I'd be cheating it. It's an incredible track.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 16, 2012)

I heard a track from Shri Camel on one of Surgeon's E-Tard mixes - amazing hypnotic stuff - must listen to more of Mr Riley's musical


----------



## ska invita (Jul 16, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> heh. I really thought about cutting it down, it wouldn't be all that hard when it returns to the original tune or just to fade it out. but it just felt like I'd be cheating it. It's an incredible track.


once it starting chopping about i liked it a lot, then after about two minutes of that i started wondering what the hell was going on, but after another 5 minutes i felt battered, and the last 10 minutes were pure agony to my drunken head


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 17, 2012)

*JULY REGGAE CHAPTER PODCAST*







*FAMBO* - “She Call Mi Daddy” (Edit) (*Poolside Riddim*)
*WAYNE MARSHALL* - “Pool Party” (Re-Fix) (*Poolside Riddim*)
*TIFA* - “Hold On” (*Poolside Riddim*)
*VOICEMAIL* - “Clap It Up” (Raw) (*Poolside Riddim*)
*BLAK DIAMON* - “Teaser” (*Happy Daze Riddim*)
*MR LEXX* - “Nah Beg A Gyal” (*Happy Daze Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Feeling Gud” (*Happy Daze Riddim*)
*GYPTIAN* Ft. *JUPITA* - “Body Good” (*Happy Daze Riddim*)
*KHAGO* - “Pan Yu Head” (*Duffle Bag Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Duffle Bag” (*Duffle Bag Riddim*)
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Di Ting A Work” (*Duffle Bag Riddim*)
*CHIP* Ft. *MAVADO* - “More Money More Gyal” 
*SIZZLA* - “Jamaica Celebration”
*J STAR* - “Pearly King Skank”
*CLINTON SLY* - “Wheel n Come Again” (*Jinx In Dub Remix*)
*DENNIS BROWN* - “Revolution” (*Moocha Refix*)
*DIE* & *BREAK* Ft. *MC FATS* - “Peace & Dub”
*POTENTIAL BADBOY* Ft. *YUSH* - “Surrender”
*BENNY PAGE* Ft. *MR WILLIAMZ* - “Top Rank Skank” 
*MR VEGAS* - “Heads High” (*White Label*)
*BENNY PAGE* - “Know Fi Move Your Waist”
*DEMOLITION MAN* - “4 The Children”
*FRANKIE PAUL* - “Pass the Tu-Sheng-Peng”
*FRANKIE PAUL* - “Dancehall Ruler”
*ANTHONY B* - “God Above Everything” (*Its Raining Riddim*)
*NORRIS MAN* - “Park Yuh Guns” (*Its Raining Riddim*)
Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechapter-july-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/6fm1aw


----------



## nogojones (Jul 19, 2012)

Haven't done one in quite a while, so here's some tech-house/ minimal stuff

http://soundcloud.com/nogojones/pre-chemo-3-minimal-mix


----------



## placid (Jul 20, 2012)

A Deep House mix for you this Friday….

kicking off with an absolutely immense track from DJ Sprinkles then a combination of old and new  

DJ Sprinkles, Prescription, Chez Damier, LHAS Inc, Brawther, Move D, Specter, Anton Zap, Gemini, Boo Williams, Levon Vincent..and a few others will do a tracklist as and when...

Available here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88

Apologies for not cutting the beginning bit off,  a few seconds to wait before it starts

http://soundcloud.com/placid_88

Enjoy


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jul 23, 2012)

BIG image!





*double leopard skin*
andy stott  -  submission
roly porter - arrakis
regis  -  blinding horses(simplon pass)
rrose  -  a, with all faces bleached out
the machine  -  leopard skin
vatican shadow  -  cairo is a haunted city
laurel halo  -  holoday
magnetophone  -  double leopard
ezekiel honig  -  subverting the memory of your surroundings
dean blunt & inga copeland  -  2
shackleton  -  music for the quiet hour pt.1
pinch & shackleton  -  levitate
julia holter  -  so lillies
mordant music  -  travelogues 1: a beautiful vesta
the unthanks -  lull 1 
actress  -  jardin
juliana barwick  -  bob in your gait 
richard skelton  -  the narrow rooms
perc  -  before I go

*blog post* with me dribbling on about it (mercifully) briefly
click the title, here or there
or
mixcloud

and so on


----------



## Moronik (Jul 24, 2012)

Dancehall mix for the first hour. Oldskool for the second.

http://soundcloud.com/moronik/jack2thephuture-radio_jam-hot


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2012)

nogojones said:


> Haven't done one in quite a while, so here's some tech-house/ minimal stuff
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/nogojones/pre-chemo-3-minimal-mix



your mix is missing jones - any chance of a re-up?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> BIG image!
> 
> 
> *double leopard skin*
> ...


 
any chance of a direct download link please?


----------



## nogojones (Jul 29, 2012)

ska invita said:


> your mix is missing jones - any chance of a re-up?


 
Ah can't seem to edit the old post, so this should work...

http://soundcloud.com/nogojones/prechemo-3-minimal-mix


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 29, 2012)

ska invita said:


> any chance of a direct download link please?


I use Offliberty.com to dl mixes off streaming sites like Mixcloud. I'm no fan of streaming sites!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2012)

ringo said:


> Ringo, Mr Swing Easy & Dubplate Pearl in session 27th June 2012
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120627.mp3
> 
> No tracklising as my guests were somewhat keyboard shy.


just checking this today on the radio - blown away by this tune - not that inclined to 70s deejay cuts (yet? tastes change over time), but this is deadly


whats the original piece?


----------



## ringo (Aug 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> just checking this today on the radio - blown away by this tune - not that inclined to 70s deejay cuts (yet? tastes change over time), but this is deadly
> 
> whats the original piece?


 
I'm the same, seems odd to me that at the very peak of roots in 1970's Jamaica it was the DJ who was already king. Lots of the old time collectors rant about DJ cuts to every tune, but they rarely do it for me like the original vocal piece. Every now and then one stands out like this one and I can see the energy and excitement in the tune, but I'd still rather put on the original.

It's Al Campbell, an awesome roots singer who has never received his dues, but beloved by roots collectors and sound system operators - Going The Wrong Way


----------



## ska invita (Aug 4, 2012)

big


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 4, 2012)

I've moved away from my usual dance hall leanings to put together a mix of sweet reggae music.

Mostly new tunes and put together to celebrate Jamaica's 50 years of independence on 6th August 2012.

Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/jamaica-50-mix/
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/t6jg64

Blend Mishkin - Unconditional Love ft Peppery                                     
Mandinka Warrior & Mr.Williamz - Herbz for me                                                                           
Gyptian - Reggae Morning                                                                         
J Boog - Low The Guns                                                                           
Fresharda - Cycle                                                                                  
Norris Man - Ghetto Life      
Busy Signal - Dat Me Love                                                                            
Romain Virgo - Live Mi Life                                                                           
Agent Sasco - Still A Carry On                                                                       
I-Octane - Keep On Walkin                                                                         
Konshens - Hard Fi Love                                                                           
J Boog - Love me                                                                                
Bugle - Its a journey                                                                         
Tarrus Riley - Sorry is a sorry world                                                                  
Capleton - Fire Fire                                                                              
Collie Buddz -  I Feel So Good                                                                         
Gaza Slim & Vybz Kartel - Need Somebody                                                                          
Collie Budz - Too Watchy                                                                             
Gyptian - In my arms                                                                        
Tarrus riley - Original Dancehall                                                                
Turbulence - Respect Woman                                                                     
Warrior king - Time and Wisdom                                                                    
Mr. Vegas - Sweet Jamaica                                                                          
MR. Williamz - Set da standard                                                                      
Agent Sasco - More dem a fight we                                                             
Mavado - Cant hold me again


----------



## ska invita (Aug 6, 2012)

JA50 Dennis Brown Tribute



> We continue celebrating 50 years of Jamaican independence and 50 years of incredible Jamaican music, here with a tribute mix to the early years of the prodigious talents of the late great Dennis Emmanuel Brown. The mix kicks off with No Man is an Island, a song he recorded for Coxsone at Studio One at the tender age of 12, quickly followed by Created by the Father from the same sessions which he penned himself, before going on to some favourite pieces from the 70s and early 80s, while Dennis was in his teens and early 20s.
> 
> Throughout his career Dennis sang lots of covers and lovers material, but we're sticking to the rootsier, spiritual, conscious cuts here. Many a reggae fans favourite singer, hope you enjoy the selection. Big shout to Ringo. DEB Salute! Never to be forgotten...


 






Dennis Brown Tribute

No Man is an Island
Created by the Father
There Must Be A Fight
Concentration
Look What You're Doing to Me
Show us the Way
Run Too Tuff
Easy Take it Easy
Deliverance Will Come
Want to Be No General
General featuring Ranking Dread
Promised Land
Satisfaction Feeling
No More Will I Roam
Westbound Train
Wolves and Leopards
If You're Right Help The Poor
Emanuel God is With Us
Let Love In
Let Love in Dub
Here I Come

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/ja50-dennis-brown-tribute.html


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2012)

> *JA50 Greensleeves Tribute*
> 
> Continuing celebrating 50 years of Jamaican independence and 50 years of great Jamaican music, here with a mix of early Greensleeves 12s. Greensleeves started up around a record shop in Ealing, London, and went on to be perhaps the bedrock of the UK reggae and dancehall scene over three decades.
> 
> The label issued Jamaican productions as well as bringing together artists for new productions recorded in the UK. This mix concentrates on 12s put out between 78-82, kicking off with what I believe was the first Greensleeves 12, an issue of Wailing Souls' Jah Give Us Life. Classic music all the way...







Wailing Souls - Jah Give Us Life
Mystic Eyes & Trinity - Perilous Times
Johnny Osborne - Trench Town School
Barrington Levy - Look Youthman
Flick Wilson & The Roots Radics Band - Slavemaster
Mighty Diamonds - Gates Of Zion
Barrington Levy - Too Poor
Earl Sixteen - Trials & Crosses
Barry Brown - Love Is What The World Want
Ranking Dread - Dub boom
Barry Brown - Give Another Irael A Try
Freddie McGregor & Toyan - Roots Man Skank
Roots Radics - Roots Man Dubbing

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/ja50-greensleeves-tribute.html


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 7, 2012)

[/quote]
*double leopard skin*

_*click the title, here or there*_
[/quote]

ahem


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2012)

Not without a tracklist!!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 8, 2012)

*JA50 Joyfull Noise - UK & FR Roots and Dub Selection* 

Continue to celebrate 50 years of Jamaican independence and 50 years of earth shaking music... on this mix I'm pulling out some favourite modern roots and dub cuts, all produced in the UK and France, soundsystem style...turn it up x






Joyfull Noise 

Willi Williams - Throw Down Your Arms 
Shiloh Ites - Melodica Cut
Earl Sixteen - Trials And Tribulation
Mafia & Fluxy - Tommorow Dub
Mafia & Fluxy & GP - An Ital Dubwise!
Vibronics meets Splitz Horns - Congo River
Vibronics meets Splitz Horns - Congo Dub 
Will Tee - Fellowship Dub
I-Tist – Kinshasa Part 1& 2
Disciples - Return to Addis Ababa
Disciples - Dub it to Addis Ababa
Disciples - Next Cut
Dixie Peach - A Long Way to Go
Danny Red - Let I Live
Singer Blue - Cookie Jar
Horace Martin - Survivors of the City
Chazbo meets Empress Shema - Sacred Fire
Chazbo meets Empress Shema - Sacred Fire Dub 
 I-Tist & Dub Machinist – Flatron Part 1 & 2 

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/ja50-joyfull-noise-uk-fr-roots-and-dub.html


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not without a tracklist!!


 
spoilsport!

tracklist is further up the page,
that was for ska who wanted a link

which is in the highlighted title of the mix

and so on


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh right, I have that one already 
Can't stop RMTO to that Terry Riley track


----------



## ska invita (Aug 9, 2012)

*JA50 Dub Meditations* 
 The celebration of 50 years of Jamaican independence and 50 years of musical innovation concludes with this mix of beautiful, spiritual, meditative, experimental and straight out there productions, from across the eras and across the oceans, with a sprinkling of percussion laid over the top...






Dub Meditations

Wareika Hill Sounds - Coconut Head Version
Badawi - Cyborg Stepper
African Head Charge - Dinosaur's Lament
Jah Bast & The Shades - Jah Irror + Dub
Ras Michael - Where is Your Goldmine
Paul Blackman - Earth Wind and Fire
Messenjah - Thunder Dub
Jah Warrior – Dub From The Heart / Heartical Dub
Nairobi - Storm Dub
Rhythm & Sound – Mash Down (Version)
African Head Charge - Primal One Drop
Mikus - Dub Mirror
Black Uhuru – Apocalypse
The Silvertones - Rejoicing Skank

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/ja50-dub-meditations.html


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh right, I have that one already
> Can't stop RMTO to that Terry Riley track



I've shaken it now but I could stop playing it for ages either
it's hypnotic


----------



## contadino (Aug 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I use Offliberty.com to dl mixes off streaming sites like Mixcloud. I'm no fan of streaming sites!


 
Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeert! How good is that?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2012)

It's very handy. Not too keen on the way it names some files though


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 13, 2012)

First mix I've done in years (due to not having any decks)! Haven't got the full tracklist, but will try to fill in the gaps when I remember. Full download or stream from the link.

return

crowdpleaser - walking home
discoshit - strike a pose
dionne - back on the planet
cottam - cottam 2 (b side)
dunno
bodycode - what did you say
soundstream - just around
john tejada - timebomb
john heckle - the 4th dimension
sven weissemann - cabana fever
joy o & boddika - mercy
delta funktionen - silhouette
ital - first wave


----------



## Numbers (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm sure I've said it before but I still think this is the best thread on Urban ever, thanks all very much for endless hours of brilliant music for any situation pretty much.


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Aug 19, 2012)

​


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 21, 2012)

*August Reggae Chapter Podcast*






*TARRUS RILEY* - “Sorry Is A Sorry Word” (*Live In Love Riddim*)
*BUGLE* - “It's A Journey” (*Live In Love Riddim*)
*J BOOG* - “Love Me” (*Live In Love Riddim*)
*ROMAIN VIRGO* - “Cah Even Look Pon Me” (*Talk Di Tingz Riddim*)
*CAPLETON* - “Cah Do Weh We Do” (*Talk Di Tingz Riddim*)
*AGENT SASCO* - “Dem Nuh Real” (*Talk Di Tingz Riddim*)
*I-OCTANE* - “Born Ruff” (*Talk Di Tingz Riddim*)
*TOMMY LEE* - “Jah Watch Over Me” (*Looking Glass Riddim*)
*POPCAAN* - “Popcaan Says (Raw)” (*Looking Glass Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* - “Deh Gal Deh (Raw)” (*Looking Glass Riddim*)
*I-OCTANE* - “Prefer Death” (*Looking Glass Riddim*)
*GAZA SLIM* - “Muscle Contract” (*Looking Glass Riddim*)
*I-OCTANE* - “Women Mi Love” (*Sounique Riddim*)
*BLAK DIAMON* - “Where Is The Party” (*Sounique Riddim*)
*TOMMY LEE* - “Gal Gimme Wine (Raw)” (*Dynamite Riddim*)
*QUICK COOK* - “Gal Dem Whining (Raw)” (*Dynamite Riddim*)
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Muss Come Back” (*Dynamite Riddim*)
*AIDONIA* - “Love How You Wine (Raw)” (*Dynamite Riddim*)
*VYBZ KARTEL* - “Dynamite” (*Dynamite Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* - “Nah Vote”
*WAYNE MARSHALL* ft. *DAMIAN MARLEY*, *AIDONIA*, *I-OCTANE*, *ASSASSIN*, *BOUNTY KILLER* & *VYBZ KARTEL* - “Go Hard”
*TIFA* - “Champion Bubbler”
*STYLO G* - “Bolt” 
*MAXWELL D* - “Soldier”
*GAPPY RANKS* ft. *GYPTIAN* - “Girl Next Door (Soca Refix)”
*SNOOP LION* - “La, La, La”
*ISAAC MAYA* - “Walk Away From Love”
*ISAAC MAYA* - “Serious Thing”
*MR VEGAS* - “No Way”
*JANET KAY* - “Silly Games"
Download here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/k9qzly
Stream here: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechapter-august-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/


----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *August Reggae Chapter Podcast*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Executable file?
Off yer tits bruv


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 24, 2012)

hipipol said:


> Executable file?
> Off yer tits bruv


 
What? I do not understand, there is no executable file just an mp3.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 24, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> What? I do not understand, there is no executable file just an mp3.


When I did it last night i got an exe file, maybe just a minor glich, will try again tonite


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2012)

If you used sendspace, I'm guessing you clicked on the wrong link. It's so cluttered with ads with large buttons labelled DOWNLOAD, that it's easy to click on an ad rather than a file


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2012)

on the dl now
hipipol - it is the blue box in middle of page
hovver over the link to make sure it ends in .mp3 is the only way to make sure


----------



## hipipol (Aug 24, 2012)

Whose off to Carnival then?


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Aug 26, 2012)

oneharoldbishop said:


> ​


 


​
​


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2012)

A lil 1hr mix of oldskool 91-94 chhonage tonight.

Just had a brief listen back and not a bad mix...   and i'm uber critical

Download

*Tracklist*

Cloud 9 - The Dreamer
The Invisible Man - The Bell Tune
Slipmatt - Breaking Free
Ellis Dee & DJ Swan-E - Hear Me
Open Skies - Stop The Music!
Luna-C - Terminator
NRG - I Need Your Lovin' (CJ Bolland Mix)
Rufige Kru - knowledge
Smart E's -Lose Control (2 Bad Mice Rmx)
DJ Slam - Looking into the Light
SMD - SMD1AA
Xenophobia - Rush in the House
Acen - Trip to the Moon
SMD - SMD2AA
DJ Seduction - Can You Feel it
SL2 - Way in My Brain 2008
Ravers Choice - Ravers Choice 1 (A Side)
Ravers Choice - Ravers Choice 1 (B Side) I Want Your Body
Ravers Choice - Ravers Choice 2 (A Side) Keep Rushin'

Download


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2012)

My 2 hr radio show of old skool dark n light...

Download

Tracklist

Ninjaman & Bounty Killer - Bad Boy Lick A New Shot
Fallen Angels - Oh Yeah (Back 2 Back Remix)
The Underworld - Big Up Your Chest             
Rocksted-E - Riddim 95
Bay.B.Kane.-.Human.Nature.-.(Nickynutz.VIP.Remix)
little Louie Vega - diamond life Rocksted-E Oldskool Remix
4 The Floor - 4 The Floor Volume 10b
DJ SHIMAMURA - Hardcore Overdrive
DJ Brisk - You & Me (Remix)
Alk-E-D - Home (Luna C Spare Puddle Mix)
4 The Floor - 4 The Floor Volume 5a
Noise Factory - Come_Inside
Tight Control - Ruffin' It Up
Cloud 9 - Mr. Logic
Narc - Equatorial Bass
Cloud 9 - Ruff (Remix)
DJ Seduction - Samplemania                   
DJ Force and the Evolution - Perfect Dreams
Narc -  Midnight Massacre
Luna-C -  Mind Of a Lunatic (Knite Force Remix)
Secret Squirrel - Coming On Dark
Marvellous Cain - Hitman
Baraka - Nutty Bass
Boogie times tribe - Dark stranger (Origin unknown remix)
Wishdokta - Subliminal Satisfaction
Future Primitive - Infect Me
DJ Force and the Evolution - Raining Smiles
Sounds Of Life - Intellect
Code of Practice - infiltrate
Tekniq - After Dark                    
Cloud 9 - The Dreamer
Ellis Dee & DJ Swan-E - Hear Me
Doc Scott -  N.H.S. (Reinforced Shout)
Rennie Pilgrem & Tribal Underground - Got 2 B Free (Remix)
Blame - Music Takes You (2 Bad Mice Remix)
Doc Scott - Surgery (Grooverider Mix)
Smooth But Hazzardous - made_u_dance
Rhythm Section -  Perfect Love 8am
Awesome 3 - Don't Go-Original Mix
Baby D - Let Me Be Your Fantasy
Download


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 27, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I've moved away from my usual dance hall leanings to put together a mix of sweet reggae music.
> 
> Mostly new tunes and put together to celebrate Jamaica's 50 years of independence on 6th August 2012.
> 
> ...


 
love it


----------



## ringo (Aug 28, 2012)

Been a bit slack lately, plus a broken laptop, but back on track now with a roots and culture selection:

http://crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo_Cry_Tough_22nd_August_2012.mp3

Almighty I - Dennis Walks (Joe Gibbs 7")
A Little Bit More - Dennis Brown (Joe Gibbs 7")
Jah Irror - Jah Bast & The Shades (Darker Shades Of Roots 7")
Financial Circumstances - Orville Smith (Freedom Sounds 7")
Living In The City - Denis Nolan (Ariwa 7")
72 Different Nation - Owen Issac (Natami 7")
Captivity Of Mount Zion - Dennis Joseph (Inner Sanctuary 7")
Tribulation - Dennis Brown (Black Scorpio 7")
You Can't Run Away - Dennis Brown (Sting 7")
My God My King - Papa Levi (Taxi 7")
Me Name Cocaine - Papa San (Ujama 7")
Natty Bongo - Natty King (Mister Tipsy 7")
Never - Natural Black (Blooming 7")
Grow Mi Waan Grow _ Donovan Joseph (ERR 7")
Let Go Jah Jah Children - King Tubby (Striker Lee 10")
Feed Back - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 7")
Jammin - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 7")
Know The Truth - Anthony Johnson (Archive 7")
Tell Me That You Love Me - Trevor Byfield (Fox Fire 7")
The Love We All Need Today - The IQ's (Arc 7")
Give Thanks And Praise - Corporation Of Love (Love 7")
Everyone Is Crying - Dave Robinson (Jigsaw 7")
Babylon - The Immortals (Don 1 7")
Down In The Bottom Of The Well - Jah Mikes (Jah Mikes 7")
Ruling Time - Sam Bramwell (Bad Rock 7")
You'll Realize - Peter Roots (Jah P 7")
I Man A Grasshopper - Pablo Moses (Treble 7")


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2012)

great show as ever - a ringo takeover!!  Bunny Lee coming in next week eh? wawow!!
loving the Bunny dubplate, is that in the shops now? need a copy of that in my life
that 72 Different Nation tune was big and as for Donovan Joseph Grow >>>




...still got a half hour to go  ...


----------



## ringo (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, southlondonstephen (mrsoundtapes.com) arranged it, he's coming over the for the 5th September show. Been very busy going through the Bunny Lee productions 

That dubplate is in the shops now on Striker Lee 10", vocal is Barry Brown. Comes in a nice reproduction of the Tubbys dubplate sleeve.


----------



## killer b (Aug 28, 2012)

ringo said:


> Comes in a nice reproduction of the Tubbys dubplate sleeve.


nice. i've been considering a 'favourite generic 12" sleeves" thread for a while now. but i can't be arsed photographing them all.

most of my favourites are reggae too...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 29, 2012)

killer b said:


> nice. i've been considering a 'favourite generic 12" sleeves" thread for a while now. but i can't be arsed photographing them all.
> 
> most of my favourites are reggae too...


was going to post this in the MIXES thread - http://www.sofrito.co.uk/mixes - each mix has a beautiful original cover pic  some incredible music there too... . . . . . _(The Sofrito label covers everything from Nigerian acid boogie to raw Gwo Ka rhythms, futuristic sounds from new European producers and heavy Latin vibes from the Pacific coast of Colombia.)_




_



_


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2012)

Acid house / old skool - 2 hrs of randomness

Download

*Tracklist*
Westbam - Hold Me Back
D Shake - Yaaah
Fierce Ruling Diva - Rubb It In
Fire On High - Float In A Dream Of XTC
Ramirez - La Musica Tremenda
Humanoid - Stakker Humanoid
Sadomasy & DJ One - Bodymotion
House Of Venus - Dish & Tell
DJ Dick - Weekend
Transformation - Transform
Egma - Let The Bass Kick
Second Phase - Mentasm
Robert Armani - Circus Bells
Slam - Positive Education
Armando - 100% Of Dising You
GTO - Listen To The Rhythm Flow
Cubic 22 - Night In Motion
2 Fabiola - Milkyway
Angel Ice - Je N'aime Que Toi
Channel X - Rave The Rhythm
Digital Boy - This Is M F
Capricorn - 20hz
T99 - Anasthasia
T99 - Nocturne
Tranzformer 2 - Pacific Symphony
Deborah Wilson - Free (Exposure Remix)
80 Aum - Mindcontroller
Pragakhan - The Rave Alarm
Chestnut - Pot Of Gold
Ramirez - Hablando
Face The Bass - Dance 2 House
Glamm - Hells Party
MNO - God Of Abraham
Country & Western - Reincarnation
Celvin Rotane - I Believe
Set Up System - Fairy Dust
Age of Love - Age of Love
Exposure - Party Claps
Bassboy - Let The Bass Be Louder
Quadraphonia - Quadraphonia
Holy Noise - Get Down Everybody
Pragha Khan - Injected With A Poison
Phenomania - Who Is Elvis
Ultimate Seduction - Ultimate Seduction
Human Resource - Dominator
Public Enemy - Three O Three
LA Style - James Bond Is Dead
Ramirez - Orgasmico
Ultimate Seduction - A Walking Nightmare
Westbam - Mayday Anthem
Mainx - 88 To Piano
Egma - Don't Have To Be Jesus
DJ Bountyhunter - Bountyhunter
Trashman - Cosmotrash (Lenny Dee Mix)
NUKE - Nana
Noise Factory - Jungle Techno
Doc Scott - Surgery (Grooverider Mix)
Smooth But Hazzardous - Smooth But Hazzardous
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Peace & Loveism (Weird Breakis
pyschotropic - Hypnosis (SL2 Remix)
Download


----------



## sim667 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/hardstep-mix-2/

Hardstep drum and bass mix, one of my better ones imho. Did it on monday


----------



## Numbers (Aug 30, 2012)

ringo said:


> Been a bit slack lately, plus a broken laptop, but back on track now with a roots and culture selection:
> 
> http://crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo_Cry_Tough_22nd_August_2012.mp3
> 
> ...


Lovely, can't wait... just finished rolling a bifta, missus is out in Lakeside with her sis so I have about 3 hours here on my own, + neighbours are away so I can turn on/up the amp and base.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 30, 2012)

hipipol said:


> When I did it last night i got an exe file, maybe just a minor glich, will try again tonite



thats sendspace trying to get you to download their crap - untick the box below the link first, then on the next page look for the bottom download link...


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 30, 2012)

ska invita said:


> was going to post this in the MIXES thread - http://www.sofrito.co.uk/mixes - each mix has a beautiful original cover pic  some incredible music there too... . . . . . _(The Sofrito label covers everything from Nigerian acid boogie to raw Gwo Ka rhythms, futuristic sounds from new European producers and heavy Latin vibes from the Pacific coast of Colombia.)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some class mixes here Ska,nice find


----------



## placid (Aug 31, 2012)

10 years on Acid

http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/10-years-on-acid

My best of 2002 - 2012

If you liked my Art of Acid mix and 25 Years, this one's of the same calibre…..

Please share it if you like it or you know people who will.

oh and please join my Facebook group.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/41658902688/ Add anyone you think will be interested in mixes and acidic nonsense.

p


----------



## Coolfonz (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi Urbanfolk,

If you had to name the devil mix...

http://soundcloud.com/coolfonz/if-you-had-to-name-the-devil

Satore - Wild tide (Ordell remix) 
Bunte Bummler - Come together 
Monty Luke - Yesterday and today 
Kerri Chandler - The promise (Bigga mix) 
Omar - Lay it down (Andre Lodemann remix) 
San Proper - Animal in club (Ricardo Villalobos remix) 
Agaric - Who made up the rules? (Josh Wink remix) 
Manuel Tur - Vabanque (Stimming remix) 
Kings of Tomorrow with April - I need to love me (Sandy Rivera remix) 
Shur i kan - String killer 
Burnski and Manik - You know what it's like 
Shane Linehan - Do you know who you are? 
Sasse - On my mind (Roberto Rodriguez remix) 
Tony Lionni - Try my love
Interview with Whitney Houston by Diane Sawyer on ABC News


----------



## Yelkcub (Sep 2, 2012)

Mate playing my boat party shortly:
http://soundcloud.com/stustreetlife/nevermind-the-balearics
tracklist 01. Streetlife DJs Intro 02. Jestofunk - I'm Gonna Love You 03. Ace & Action - Letter To The Better 04. Jimmy "Bo" Horne - Spank 05. Quartz - Meltdown 06. Tom Tom - The Iron Hamma 07. Big Daddy Kane - Warm It Up Kane 08. Blondie - Heart Of Glass (Streetlife DJs Re-Edit) 09. RSW - The Phantom 10. Bomb The Bass - Don't Make Wait 11. TC 1992 - Funky Guitar 12. Roxy Music - Love Is The Drug 13. Ramp - Rock The Discotek (Streetlife DJs Re-Edit) 14. Diana Ross - My Old Piano (Streetlife DJs Re-Edit) 15. Plump DJs - Electric Disco 16. The Human League - Love Action (Streetlife DJs Re-Edit) 17. Cassius - Feelings For You (Les Rhythmes Digitales Remix) 18. Marvin Gaye - Got To Give Up 19. Afrika Bambaataa - Looking For A Perfect Beat 20. Kenny Dope - Makin A Livin' 21. Stereo MCs - Creation 22. Frankie Bones - And The Break Goes Again 23. Twin Hype - For Those That Like To Groove 24. Hard-Fi - Hard To Beat 25. Kraftwerk - Tour De France 26. The 2 Live Crew - Me So Horny 27. Ralph Myerz & The Jack Herren Band - Feel It 28. Dirty Minds - Life of Brian 29. React 2 Rhythm - Intoxication (Leftfield Dub) 30. Fun Boy Three - Our Lips Are Sealed (Streetlife DJs Re-Edit) 31. Espirit - Sueno Ibiza


----------



## ska invita (Sep 2, 2012)

^^^looks good



Addy said:


> Cloud 9 - The Dreamer


nice one addy
love this opener - never heard the original before (nice dark remix on shadow37) - on the wants list it goes!

Just saw that Cloud 9 is Nookie / Gavin Cheung!


----------



## Addy (Sep 9, 2012)

A 2011/12 Deep House mix by myself

Lee M Kelsall - On The Road (Matt Fear Remix)
Tanner Ross - B Side
Daniel Bortz - Can't Sleep At Night
Lovebirds - Keep Coming (Original Mix)
Maceo Plex - Stay High Baby
Moomin - The Story About You
Waifs & Strays - Body Shiver
Maceo Plex - Ain't That Love (Original Mix)
Hunter Game - Touch Me
DJ T. feat. Khan - Leavin' Me (Clockwork Remix)
Martin Dawson - Think About It feat Nicholas Ryan Gant (Maceo Plex Remix)
Kruse & Nuernberg - Daze Without You
Yakine - Tight Thing (Nico Lahs Remix)
Maceo Plex - Cant Leave You (Original Mix)
Butch - Drummers Drama-Original Mix
Davide Benedetti - You Cant Do This
Butch - Rawhide
Ultrasone - Breathe N Pop
Alex Winston - Choice Notes (Tomb Crew Remix)
issa - my angle
issa  - be yorself
world of madness by issa.mp3
issa - black rose
Schoco/Marvin Gaye/Thelma Houston - When You're Gone
ViSible Sound & DJ AitcH - Times Forgotten (DJ AitcH VIP Remix)
The Flashback Project - Freedom
Dj Nicky Allen - SPECIAL 
Bad Habit Vs Strange Rollers - Ghost Town


----------



## Apathy (Sep 11, 2012)

just did this... old school house n techno 30 min mini mix

http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/brainstorm-promo


----------



## tikka84 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm quite new to this mixing game (as you'll probably be able to tell) but I'm still quite pleased with this mix of classic Jungle and Juke/Footwork styles.

http://soundcloud.com/tikadan/tika-dan-hardcore-continuum

1. Samrai - Reaching Out (Unreleased) 
2. Jo - R-Type (Shogun Audio 12") 
3. Aphrodite - Sub Groove (Aphrodite 12") 
4. DJ Crystl - Warp Drive (Remix) (Internal, Counterforce LP) 
5. Dream Continuum - Giv A Lil Luv (Planet Mu, Reworkz EP) 
6. 4 Horsemen Of The Apocalypse - Drowning In Her (4 Horsemen Remix) (Tone Def 10") 
7. Wheez-ie - Desire (Well Rounded, Remember The Score EP) 
8. Boylan - Feelz Good (Moveltraxx) 
9. Marvellous Cain - The Hitman (R:IQ 12") 
10. Dream Continuum - Set It (Planet Mu, Reworkz EP) 
11. DJ Rashad - Drop Juke Out (Jukeworkz) 
12. DJ Spinn - Man I Do It (Planet Mu, Man I Do It EP) 
13. DJ Manny - All I Do Is (Smoke Trees) (Planet Mu, Ghettoteknitions EP) 
14. J Majik - Tranquil (Metalheadz 12") 
15. Remarc - RIP (Phillip D Kick Remix) (Free Download) 
16. Africa Hitech - Out In The Streets VIP (Warp 12") 
17. Interface & Minus - Hard Work (Gutterfunk 12") 
18. DJ Spinn - LOL (Planet Mu, Man I Do It EP) 
19. Wheez-ie - Leave Her Alone (Well Rounded, All Werked Up EP)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

Tracklisting looks an interesting mix of stuff. Will get on it when I find some wifi


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Sep 14, 2012)

*[SEPT 2012] PLANET DEFENDER MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/dj-embryo-planet-defender-mix.html
http://soundcloud.com/ernest-embryo/planet-defender-mix-edit

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Tempa [Run Tingz Cru feat. Blackout J.A.]
02) Bam Bam [DJ Defkline & Ed Polo]
03) Night Nurse [Cain 1 & Wakcutt]
04) Brighter Day (Jungle VIP mix) [Ricky Tuff vs. Ras Mac Bean]
05) Big Summer [Dope Ammo]
06) Its All Love [Ricky Tuff vs. Ras Mac Bean]
07) Bad Duppy Walk [Slynx]
08) Possessed Remix [Marcus Visionary feat. Tarus Riley]
09) Sweet Sunshine [Top Cat]
10) Roots & Culture (Serial Killaz VIP) [Dope Ammo]
11) Herbalistic [DJ Tuskan feat. Cali P]
12) Sun Is Shining [Aries, Bevan, Gold & Andy Sim]
13) Entertainer [Freestylers]
14) Jah Army [Tuffist]
15) Feel Good [Dijeyow & Jera]
16) I Got Love 4 U [Blackout J.A. & Lady MC]
17) Know My Name (Shutdown Remix) [Miss Omega]
18) Good Vibes (Dirty Skank Beats Remix) [Rebelution ft. Lutan Fyah]
19) Turn To The East (JFB Dubstep Radio Edit) [Trojan Sound System]


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2012)

*Melodic / Intelligent Drum n Bass mix*
2 hrs @ 256kbps = 221mb

Download

Omni Trio - Serpent Navigators
Beta 2 & Zero T - NYC Diesel
Seba & Lo-Tek - Sonic Winds
Intense - Natural Progression
Omni Trio - The Elemental
The Spirit - Pace
Fourth World - Brothers
Mystic Moods - A Sense Of Summer
Future Bound - Liquid Groove
Jonny L - Tychonic Cycle
Seba & Lo-Tek - So Long
Hokusai - 12 Till 4
Blame - Centuries
Fokus - On Line
Rantoul - Digital Future
Nookie - Funk Be The Flavour
Axis - Solutions
Nookie - The Magic
Mykra - Chimes
Jonny L - Common Origin
Radiance - Jazz Resource
Omni Trio - Trippin' On Broken Beats (Carlito Remix)
Adam F - Metropolis
Decoder - Quake

Download


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 21, 2012)

*September Reggae Chapter Podcast*







*MILLION STYLEZ* - “Sound Bwoy” (*Bex Riddim*)
*WARD 21* - “We Nuh Tek Check” (*Bex Riddim*)
*SHAGGY* FT. *WAYNE WONDER* - “Make Up” (*Calabash Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* - “Couple Up” (*Calabash Riddim*)
*GYPTIAN* - “Whine” (*Calabash Riddim*)
*TURBULENCE* - “Nah Sell Out” (*45 Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Wine Up Yuh Body” (*45 Riddim*)
*MACKA DIAMOND* “Not For Sale” (*45 Riddim*)
*LEFTSIDE* - “Bubble” (*The Baddest Riddim*)
*KIPRICH* - “Wine Up Yo” (*The Baddest Riddim*)
*VOICEMAIL* - “Wickedest Wine” (*The Baddest Riddim*)
*SUKU* - “Mad Sumaddy” (*Kling Klang* *Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Super Model” (*Kling Klang Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* - “Mek It Boom” (Raw) (*Coaltion Riddim*)
*VOICEMAIL -* “Link Up” (*Coaltion Riddim*)
*FAMBO & CEE GEE* - “Million Bottles” (*Coaltion Riddim*)                                                  
*STYLO G* - “Hula Hoop”                                                        
*GAPPY RANKS* - “Pretty Girl”               
*TODDLA T* - “Faardaa” (*Orton And Pipes* Remix)
*DUBMATIX* FT. *JAY DOUGLAS* - “Celebrate My Love”
*JINX IN DUB* FT. *RIDER SHAFIQUE* - “Meditate & Relate”
*SOLO BANTON* - “Toppa Croppa”                
*BENNY PAGE* FT. *SOLO BANTON* - “Dangerous”                
*ARIES* VS *DOM BUD* - “When We Kill Sound”
*BERES HAMMOND* - “Do You Pray?”
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/mxhye0
Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechapter-september-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/


----------



## Dj TAB (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I'm pleased to announce that our SpinCycle Sounds Facebook group hit 600 members yesterday, I was so pleased I did a two hour mix of all sorts of stuff. Click the artwork below to visit the soundcloud page with tracklisting etc etc....biggups all you SpinCyclers!





A two hour random selection of tunes in honour of SpinCycle reaching 600 members. It's not so much a SpinCycle mix, or representative of what we play out on the rig but there are lots of tunes on here we like......it's all about the music!

Kalbata_Aliens mix 
Dub FX_Rude Boy 
Distance_Falling 
Gotye_Somebody I used to know_Junior Blender Edit 
Cassius_Sound of violence 
Ray Charles_I got a woman_Beatsy Collins Edit 
Fort knox five_Insight_Askillz Edit 
Katy B_Katy on a mission_Captain planet Edit 
Mr Oizo Ft Carmen Castro_Toodoo 
Mr Big K_Chill out vampire 
The Quemists_Dem na like me now_A1 Bassline Edit 
Peaches_Fuck the pain away_Nesono Edit 
Mark Knight_Yalta groove 
Wiley_Link up_Alex D Edit 
New Order_Blue Monday_Vandalism Edit 
Jay Lumen Vs Nina Simone_Feelin' good 
Pixelord_Quartz Boy_i11 Edit 
Planetary Assault Systems_Humans like us 
Hiatus_Insurrection_Graphics Edit 
??_Far away, So Close 
Geeneus Ft Ms Dynamite_Get Low 
Drummatic Twins_Crazy love people '2011 
Ladyhawke_Delirium_Redlight Edit 
Two Door Cinema I can talk 
Jamie T_Sticks and stones 
Si Begg_Rock my hologram_Lost in the hologram Edit 
Fol Chen_In ruins_Baths Edit
Hope to see you at a party soon, or tune into the Sunday radio show; all details are on http://www.djtab.net


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 22, 2012)

*sunday afternoon twee*

byetone - topas
rrose - waterfall
silent servant - invocation of lust
monolake - alaska (surgeon remix)
xhin - mind
forward strategy group - elegant mistakes
vril - uv
barker & braumecker - drin
bleak - ekko
sawf - unrhythm (marcel fengler remix)
west norwood casette library - get lifted (karenn remix)
head high - rave (dirt mix)
james ruskin - surfaced
ugandan speed trials  - b1
space dimension controller - usurper
boxcutter - bloscid

stream / download


----------



## Addy (Sep 23, 2012)

My latest radio show consisting of brand new hardcore breaks, 140 jungle and rave breaks..

2hrs @ 256KBPS

Download

*Tracklist*
RESIN - LET YA BODY GO
RESIN - GIVE IT UP
DJ Mayor - Last Time
RESIN - BE FREE
RESIN - EASE YOUR MIND
Base Club - 4 New Alcatraz Disco Crew
Vinyl Junkie & Kickback - Slamdunk
THE FLASHBACK PROJECT (feat. ANGIE BROWN) - EASE DA PRESSURE (ORIGINAL DUBPLATE MIX)
Soundshifter - London Don (Gav Ley Remix)
RESIN - CRAZY INSIDE
Strange Rollers - We R One
Sass Healing of the Nation - -INSa241s J-Breaks remix
RESIN - FEEL IT IN THE AIR
Motiv - Livin In The Underground
Eddie Voyager - Good Vibrations
RESIN - NEVER FELT THIS WAY
INSa241 & Dawnwing - Raggamuffin Fever
DJ Pink Champagne - Rude
Redlight Get out my Head INSa 241 Bootylishus mix.mp3
RESIN - A NEW SOUND
RESIN - MAKE MY BODY MOVE
RESIN - SET ME FREE
Strange Rollers - Liquid Love
Generic Bass - The Vibe (Part III)
Lucas - iDrive
Sanxion - A Faustian Misunderstanding
Konjah - Skoolyard
Electrux - APT
DJ Jimmy - Original Style
Nefti - Sunshine
RESIN - SO GOOD

Download


----------



## Dj TAB (Sep 24, 2012)

A two and a half hour journey into the moderately chilled and eclectic....right click and save as on the artwork, go to djtab.net for the proper sleeve artwork link. Lots of parties and ventures out coming up, all the info is there....


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 27, 2012)

Fez909 said:


>


 
this is great - but I'm not seeing the tweeness?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 27, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> this is great - but I'm not seeing the tweeness?


 
Yeah, I was in a weird mood. There's nothing twee or sunday afternoon about it. 

edit: glad you liked it though!


----------



## placid (Sep 28, 2012)

My top 25 Dub Techno tracks. (as at 27 September 2012.. as with my acid.. i could do  the same title in two weeks and only play half the same records....

Of course there are some that could have gone on there,  and maybe a couple that i thought went quite well rather than my favourites but overall its got a nice little vibe going *..

* - i should really listen back to it at some point before making wild claims

Anyway  enjoy   Will do a tracklist at some point...  If anyone can name the tracklist  Ill think of something nice to give them

Listen here

http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/top-25-dub-techno

Done in 1 hit on 2x1210's   oddly enough it was nearly all coloured vinyl..  (makes it very hard to see where it ends. as i found out a few times)  bring back black…


----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 30, 2012)

Been ages since my last mix, we have moved house and that has kept me busy for the past few months. Today was beautiful, hot and sunny and I finally got around to sorting my records back into groups that would make sense to know one but me. In celebration I did this mix. All vinyl, old tunes and new tunes in a sort of summer dub / slow to mid tempo house style

Link http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-dipped-in-honey

track list

Samantha Rainbow - Hoka Hey Dub 
Hardway Brothers - Mania Theme 
Gringderman - Heathen Child 
Offworld - Black Magic 
The Horrors - Wild Eyed 
Renegade Soundwave - Deadly 
Airstream - Follow Through 
Cut Copy - Sun God 
Toddla T feat Roots Manuva - Watch me Dance 
Renegade Soundwave - Thunder 
Lava Lava - Disco Disco.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> *Melodic / Intelligent Drum n Bass mix*
> 2 hrs @ 256kbps = 221mb
> 
> Download
> ...


 
loving this mix addy - any chance of more in this vein.....?  Miss this era ------ tight mixing too


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2012)

ska invita said:


> loving this mix addy - any chance of more in this vein.....?  Miss this era ------ tight mixing too


 
Yeah, I plan to do another like this soon as I have a 36GB download of DnB to sift through, glad you likey 
TBH, it was the first time I had played these tunes and keeping the long melodic intro's in time was taxing.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> Yeah, I plan to do another like this soon as I have a 36GB download of DnB to sift through, glad you likey
> TBH, it was the first time I had played these tunes and keeping the long melodic intro's in time was taxing.


yeah man, its all about the long mix...really nice set...looking forward to the new GBs!


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2012)

Just for you Ska....
A 1 hr, very sketchy mix of DnB

http://ge.tt/70KFahO/v/0?c


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> Just for you Ska....
> A 1 hr, very sketchy mix of DnB
> 
> http://ge.tt/70KFahO/v/0?c


cheers! Sounds great


----------



## Addy (Oct 1, 2012)

I literally finished it 10 minutes ago 

*Tracklist*
The Funky Technicians - Airtight
Omni Trio - Nu Birth Of Cool (Rogue Unit Mix)
Vext - Recognition
Organic Synthetic - Transmissions
Jonny L - Strange Nature
Roger Johnson - Walk Of Life
JMJ & Richie - Free La Funk (PFM Remix)
Photek - Genesis
Fourth World - Saxxx
Deep Blue & Blame - Re-Transitions (Deep Blue Remix)
4MAT4 - Cult View (Blame Remix)
Hidden Agenda - Swing Time
Shy FX - Pandoras Box (45 Rollers Drive By Mix)
LTJ Bukem - Music


----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)

nice tracklist, im there!


----------



## Supine (Oct 5, 2012)

New mix

http://www.mixcloud.com/supine/supine-mums-and-dads-stereophonic-mix/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2012)

Supine said:


> New mix
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/supine/supine-mums-and-dads-stereophonic-mix/


happy birthday supine!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ernest Embryo said:


> *[SEPT 2012] PLANET DEFENDER MIX (Jungle / Drum & Bass)*
> http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/dj-embryo-planet-defender-mix.html
> http://soundcloud.com/ernest-embryo/planet-defender-mix-edit
> 
> ...


 
Nice blog too, its good to see a mix of music on blogs...... I tried to do something similar, but just wasnt creating enough content to get people reading regularly.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?y3is5uvh26mtyclmo' Randy and Earl type thing, mumblin earl's truck stop girls
lotta bluegrass and such, inspired in good part, the observant amongst you will spot,
by Nick Cave's great soundtrack to the recent 'Lawless' and matters arising from listenin to that.
y'all know what they say 'bout them truck stop girls. have mercy.

*truck stop girls*

Ralph Stanley  -  Bootleg John
Charlie Louvin  -  Darlin' Cory
Jack White  -  Wayfaring Stranger
The Kropotkins  -  Truckstop Girls
Carolina Chocolate Drops - I Truly Understand That You Love Another Man
Amanda Palmer  -  I'll Be Your Mirror
Calexico  -  The Fortune Teller
Jimmie Dale Gilmore & The Wronglers - I Wonder Where You Are Tonight
Two Gallants  -  Willie
Phosphorescent  -  Can I Sleep In Your Arms?
Clothesline Revival  -  Voice Of The Lobster
Emmylou Harris  -  Orphan Girl
The Flatlanders  -  I Know You
Jack Rose  -  Lick Mountain Ramble
Ralph Stanley  -  White Light/White Heat
Willie Nelson & Merle Haggard  -  A Horse Called Music
Andre Williams & the Sadies  -  That's My Desire
Frontier Ruckus  -  Mona and Emmy
Trampled By Turtles  -  The Calm and the Crying Wind
Jason Lytle  -  Underneath The Weeping Willow 
Neko Case  -  Wayfaring Stranger      

www.mediafire.com/?y3is5uvh26mtycl

*on mixcloud too*, fluffy!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2012)

opener has me hooked...chilling to this tonight.... 



sim667 said:


> Nice blog too, its good to see a mix of music on blogs...... I tried to do something similar, but just wasnt creating enough content to get people reading regularly.


i've never let that stop me


----------



## placid (Oct 14, 2012)

Recorded this Sunday Afternoon in one hit on 2 x 1210's.

Threw a few classics on there for good measure, some not so classics all mixed up for an easy listening experience...
If you like it, please share it 

http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/the-deeper-side-of-house


----------



## moody (Oct 15, 2012)

3am stylee mix from me...

http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/deep-n-soulful

Taking influence from recording artists such as Soulclap, Art Department, Jamie Jones. This the current on-point deep sound that can be found in many DJ sets at the moment.
So, 174 tracks down to 14. This is the result...
Enjoy.


----------



## moody (Oct 16, 2012)

.


----------



## moody (Oct 16, 2012)

Dj TAB said:


> A two and a half hour journey into the moderately chilled and eclectic....right click and save as on the artwork, go to djtab.net for the proper sleeve artwork link. Lots of parties and ventures out coming up, all the info is there....


 

did you know "Mr Whippy" used to be a popular party collective based around the Cambs/Bury areas circa end of the 90s They played mostly hard dance so I never attended but knew a couple of the guys. They used to reg sell out the Junction in Cambridge (1500 capacity) F-knows what happened to em.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 17, 2012)

ouchmonkey said:


> www.mediafire.com/?y3is5uvh26mtycl
> 
> *on mixcloud too*, fluffy!


 
enjoyed this, thanks!


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 21, 2012)

i just did a mix that i am uploading, 100% vinyl to tape, rock and roll old and new, punk-stlyle
http://soundcloud.com/sharp-right/sharp-right-mixtape-001

Eat Skull - Dead Families Hard Skin - Who's That Boy Unreleasables - Can't Be Arsed Fatal Microbes - Cry Baby Real Numbers - Pickney Street Love Triangle - Splendid Living Morbo - Vida Asegurada Reatards - Sick When I See Grafitti Island - Long Neck Tribe Black Hawk - Little Suzie Looker Hunx - Private Room Tonnetta - Mmm Mama Hasil Adkins - Chicken Walk Laurice - He's My Guy Stupids - Gotta Be Love Theee Bat - Bat Luv Meat Thump - Feel Better GG Allin and the Jabbers - NYC Tonight The Goslings - unknown, played at 45 instead od 33.


----------



## moody (Oct 21, 2012)

from deep to techno and back again in an hour!

http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/house-techno-minimal-mix


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 22, 2012)

*October Reggae Chapter Podcast*






Download here:  http://www.sendspace.com/file/vqi10i
Stream here:http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter

*ASSASSIN* - “One Life”
*SPRAGGA BENZ* - “Tell Mi Who”
*JAH VINCI* and *SKII* - “Give Har Money”
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Bah Bah Bad!!!”
*BOUNTY KILLER* - “No Long Talking”
*SIZZLA* - “Sittin Wrong”
*LUTAN FYAH* - “Can't Hold U Down”
*LADY SAW* - “Ride It”
*CAPLETON* - “Inna U Brain”
*SUKU* and *NINJA KID* - “Cuddle Up”
*LADY SAW* and *LISA HYPER* - “Life Change”
*KIPRICH* and *NINJA MAN* - “Grill Fly”
*ELEPHANT MAN* ft *DING DONG* - “Crocodile”
*CHAM* - “Lawless”
*MR VEGAS* ft *KES* and *BUNJI GARLIN* - “Party Tun Up”
*FRESHARDA* - “Live Your Dreams”
*WRONGTOM* meets *DEEMAS J* - “Riot Ting”
*MR WILLIAMZ* - “We Run England”
*KORO INU* - “Dubba Fett”
*MADNESS* - “Death Of A Rude Boy”
*DIRTY DUBSTERS* - “Big Tings”
*LAID BLAK* - “Serious”
*NANCI AND PHOEBE* ft *CONGO NATTY* - “Notorious”
*PSYCHOFREUD* - “Dangerous”
*SERIAL KILLAZ* - “In Your Eyes”
*COCOA TEA*, *CUTTY RANKS* and *HOME T* - “The Going Is Rough”


----------



## sim667 (Oct 24, 2012)

The fuck knows mix (trap, dubstep, drumstep, hard step drum and bass)

A couple of bits that got a little out of control, but only 2 out of 50 mins I'm  about...... Hopefully that means I'm getting better

http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/the-fuck-knows-mix/



> DJ Belly - Make dat ting clap
> Love trap - Daebull
> Trapped in my mind (kid womp remix) - Kid Cudi
> Here they come - Loud Flavor
> ...


----------



## moody (Oct 27, 2012)

you'll like this.

http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/deep-n-soulful

Adana Twins EveryDay
Karmon Turning Point
Dead Seal Goldemine
Lewis Lastella Le Spot Rouge
WildKats Perpetrating
David August You Got To Love Me
Maceo Plex Ain't That Love
Karmon Wowshit
Ray & Kjavit Listen
Adana Twins Strange 
Dr Dru & Adana Twins Anymore (MANIK REMIX)
Dr Dru & Adana Twins Anymore (ORIGINAL MIX)
DJ T Senses Feat' James Tjee
Dr Dru & Adana Twins Supreme​


----------



## Moronik (Oct 29, 2012)

My latest Jack2thePhuture Show...

Ive been playing around with some hip hop recently and thought I'd put them down on my radio show. Any regular listeners will recognize a few of them! Some proper classics in there as well as some 80s UK stuff.
Seeing as it was the weekend closest to Halloween I finished off with some 90's oldskool horror themed tunes. Why not.

Sadly the radio station will be closing down at the end of this year, so if anyone wants me to play for their station let me know!! All offers welcome 

*The Omen*
_Hip Hop / Rave_

_



_

http://soundcloud.com/moronik/jack2thephuture-radio-the-omenn


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2012)

Moronik said:


> Ive been playing around with some hip hop recently and thought I'd put them down on my radio show. Any regular listeners will recognize a few of them! Some proper classics in there as well as some 80s UK stuff.
> Seeing as it was the weekend closest to Halloween* I finished off with some 90's oldskool horror themed tunes*. Why not.


 
I hope you remembered to include this classic, complete with the most appalling MC ever, the one, the only, Vapour.

BASSLINE!


----------



## Moronik (Oct 30, 2012)

haha I don't know him...


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2012)

Moronik said:


> haha I don't know him...


 
You hear him once, you'll never forget........ imagine a real life devvo wanting to mc.


----------



## moody (Oct 30, 2012)

oldish one from me, starts of a bit minimal going then deep and going for all out wonkyness.

in a glitchy wonky techno style, 120bpm


http://soundcloud.com/moodyl/moodys-disco-wonkout


----------



## Moronik (Oct 31, 2012)

Seeing as its Halloween today, here is a Horror Rave mix I did last year.

Enjoy!

*Something Wicked This Way Raves - Grave '92*






Killer Mummy - Psychopaths 
The Noise - Holy Noise 
Evil Surrounds Us - Wishdokta 
Dancehall Dangerous (remix) - Hackney Hardcore 
Damnation - Out of Orda 
Nightmares - Psychopaths 
Nightmare Walking - Kid Unknown 
Chucky - 150 Volts

http://soundcloud.com/moronik/something-wicked-this-way


x


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 2, 2012)

Moronik said:


> My latest Jack2thePhuture Show...
> 
> Ive been playing around with some hip hop recently and thought I'd put them down on my radio show. Any regular listeners will recognize a few of them! Some proper classics in there as well as some 80s UK stuff.
> Seeing as it was the weekend closest to Halloween I finished off with some 90's oldskool horror themed tunes. Why not.
> ...


Nice one


----------



## ringo (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't remember the last time I did a selection  Sound system not connected up since mid September, but my new music room gets decorated this week, can't wait to get some tunes on, hope they finish by Friday


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2012)

here is a deep techno mix i did many years ago. it was on a cassette tape, i just transferred it. side 2 is mix 3. http://soundcloud.com/sharp-right/sharp-right-mix-002


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 7, 2012)

ringo said:


> my new music room gets decorated this week


 
'Music room'? You lucky, lucky bastard.


----------



## ringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> 'Music room'? You lucky, lucky bastard.


 
I shifted 70 boxes of records into the front room last night and they're starting to decorate it today. Been waiting for this for 42 years


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 8, 2012)

Foul Mouthed Cunts (stream and download)






sagat - fuk dat (raw mix)
norma jean bell - i'm the baddest bitch (moodymann remix)
mike dunn - phreaky mf
moodymann - freeki mutha fucker
green velvet - answering machine (mark grant's main pass)
roland clark - i get deep
ethyl meatplow - queenie (mk dub mix) 
jamie 3:26 - dr fuck
frankie knuckles - baby wants to ride
kink - pussy
armand van helden - entra mi casa
steve poindexter - work that motha fucker
dj linus - are you ready


----------



## moody (Nov 8, 2012)

armand van helden - entra mi casa

filthy tune that, had some Spanish girl translate for me once.


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 8, 2012)

moody said:


> armand van helden - entra mi casa
> 
> filthy tune that, had some Spanish girl translate for me once.


 
It sounds filthy, and the few English bits suggest extreme filthy-ness


----------



## Ernest Embryo (Nov 9, 2012)

*[NOV 2012] A POLITICAL MESSAGE MIX (Anarcho Punk)*
Stream or download it (with CD covers and some 'bonus' books) here...
http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/dj-embryo-political-message-mix.html

... and as a added bonus see if you can find the hidden message  

Here's the tracklisting (320kbps)...
01) Face [Cross Stitched Eyes]
02) Under The Sea Wind [Blyth Power]
03) Capitalism Is Cannibalism [Anthrax]
04) Kings & Punks [Conflict]
05) Duty Calls [Omega Tribe]
06) Axe Man [Amebix]
07) Vampire State Building [Rudimentary Peni]
08) In Darkness [Anti-Sect]
09) Dignity [D&V]
10) Can't Cheat Karma [Zounds]
11) Animal Welfare [Anti-System]
12) Myxomatosis [Flux Of Pink Indians]
13) Evil Speak [Icons Of Filth]
14) Rats [Subhumans]
15) One Nation Under The Bomb [Conflict]
16) Nagasaki Nightmare [Crass]

You can get lots of other stuff from my blog at http://ernestembryo.blogspot.co.uk.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> here is a deep techno mix i did many years ago. it was on a cassette tape, i just transferred it. side 2 is mix 3. http://soundcloud.com/sharp-right/sharp-right-mix-002


what year is this from ruta?


----------



## dogroughzine (Nov 9, 2012)

Here's another Gabba mix for you if anyone's interested...

http://soundcloud.com/dan-hutchinson/01-11-2012-shit-version-of-new

It's a rough recording of a new set I've been practising so excuse the odd fuckup please!

Can do a tracklist if anyone's arsed.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 9, 2012)

ska invita said:


> what year is this from ruta?


probably 1999 or so? or 2000. i have no memory really.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> probably 1999 or so? or 2000. i have no memory really.


jsut wondering roughly...enjoyed that a lot


----------



## El Jugador (Nov 9, 2012)

I just love this thread, so many excellent tunes 

Although it's nothing like the standard of you proper DJs, here's one from me:

3deckSpaceTrip

Reinhard Voigt - Am Limit
Lowboys - In My Brain (Original Mix)
Thomas Fehlmann - Speeding
Peter Grummich - Frozen World
Jurgen Paape - So Wird Die Zeit Gemacht
Reinhard Voigt - Die Andere
Kaito - Hundred Million Lightyears
Jurgen Paape - Take That
Herve Ak - The Closer
John Tejada - Unstable Condition
Jorg Burger - Polyform 1
(sorry can't remember) - empire du milieu1
Richie Hawtin - B2 002
Ame - REJ
Eelke Kleijn - Blackbox
Josh Wink - Higher State Of Consciousness
Echo Club - Falter
Pepe - Strada
Raudive - Circles
James Ruskin & Mark Broom - The Metal Man
Apendics Shuffle - Liquid Info
Heib - Phonix
Joey Beltram - Slice 2010 (Joseph Capriati Remix)
Gunnar Stiller - Far From OK


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 9, 2012)

looks good, will d/l soon.
ooh, shit, there's loads of new ones i should check out too - like those Fez909 ones.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 9, 2012)

ringo said:


> I shifted 70 boxes of records into the front room last night and they're starting to decorate it today. Been waiting for this for 42 years


Pics when it's done please!


----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 11, 2012)

New Mix from me - 100% Vinyl - some old and some spanking new.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-tds

Future Sound Of London - Cascade - Part 4 
Midland and Pariah - Untitled 
Mark Broom / James Ruskin - No Time Soon 
Skudge Remixes Part 5 - Cosmic TRG 
Aril Brikha - Groove la' Chord 
Ruskin and Broom - Nel 
Blawan - Untitled 
Skudge Remixes Part 3 - DJ Rolando 
Blawan - Untitled 
Skudge - Vessel 
Ruskin and Broom - Bites 
Midland and Pariah - Untitled 
Scuba - The Hope


----------



## Moronik (Nov 12, 2012)

Last Sunday's show...  for some reason my computer didn't record the last hour ffs

Jack2thePhuture Radio (Music & Noise)






Early Rave, Techno, Acid House..


----------



## Addy (Nov 17, 2012)

It's been a while....

Todays radio show on Nu-Raveradio.com

Download - 2 hrs @ 192kbps = 167 mb

*Tracklist*
Simon Harris - Borrowed Illusion (Chipmunk Haters Mix)
Stormski ft General Levy - The Heat (Makes Me Wanna Sing)
DJ Pursuit - Took My Love
London Don - Soundshifter - RATED002A
RenegadeGenius - Open Your Heart (Dub Mix)
Insa & Sanxion - The Ruffest (v2) master
Nefti - Real
The Wise Man - Take Me Away
JMT - Obliter8
Menace - Dream Maker
Z-Kat ft. Panic - c2c (Heapy's Daily Mail Righteous Indignation Remix)
Electrux - APT
The Bell Tune - INSa 241s Liquid 140 mix
B.O.D.A. - Life Gets Better (Jungle Breaks Dub Mix)
Feedback -  Murdering Bastard (Surpass Remix)
Stu Chapman - Ill Notes (Remnant Remix)
Hadean - Like That (Thorpey Remix)
Dred Bass INSa 241 rerubbadubmix.mp3
Jamalski - Dictate Da Presha (Meanstreak's J-Tek Remix)
DISCO BISCUIT
RESIN/DANCE CONSPIRACY - DANCE CONSPIRACY-DUB WAR(RESIN REMIX)
DJ Pink Champagne - Rude
NEW ATLANTIC - Yes To Satan  (Original Mix)
Smart E's - Sesame's Street (Krome & Time  Remix)
The Prodigy - Out Of Space (Techno Underworld Remix)
Way In My Brain (REMIX!) [mentalp]
The Prodigy - Ruff In The Jungle Bizness (Uplifting Vibes Remix)
Xenophobia - Rush in the House
Prodigy - Made In 2 Minutes
RUFIGE KRU - Sinister                      
NEBULA II - CONFUSION
Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
Ellis Dee & DJ Swan-E - Hear Me

Download


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/sunday-afternoon-dubstep-mix

Been practising a lot, getting the hang of it much much more now 

A wee bit downbeat to begin with, soon turns arse-teary



> Goth trad - Betrayal
> Reso - Holograms
> Rdubz - Danger
> The Cross (ft Aucan) - Niveau Zero
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2012)

Getting carried a way with recording mixes now they dont sound like a bag of cats being beaten with a baseball bat 

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/gloves-off-mix

Heavy drum and bass/drumstep mixes (basically some of my favourite 175ish tunes), goes a bit 'boom boom boom boom boom boom boom boom boom' at the end



> Revolution - robyn chaos
> Pleiades (zardonic remix) - Efrain Vargas
> Wall of death - forbidden society
> Bad dreams in the night - dylan and kitech
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2012)

...some 10s and 12s I picked up this year, as well as originals includes plenty of reissues of rarities and previously unreleased dubplates, recordings spanning from about 1978 to 1984.





*Good Vibes: 1978-1984 Roots *

Too Fat - Kiddus I
Guide Line - George Faith
Guide Dub - The Upsetters
Conscious Guide - George Faith & The Upsetters
Good Vibes - Steve Reynolds
Love and Understanding - John Holt
Can't Stop Righteousness - Gladiators
Jughead Dubplate Mix - Dennis Bovell
No Exit Dub - Gussie Clarke
Leggo Jah Jah Children Dubplate - King Tubby
Jah Love - Al Campbell
Jah Love Dub - Scientist
Jah Love Dub - King Tubby
Warmonger - Barry Brown
Confusion + Version - Horace Andy
Government Man - Lacksley Castell
Break Down the Walls - Mikey Dread
Rock With Roots Radics - Jah Thomas & The Radics

download, stream, text
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/good-vibes-1978-1984-roots.html


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2012)

12 mins in and top quality as usual ska


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 26, 2012)

*NOVEMBER REGGAE CHAPTER PODCAST*






Here is my latest podcast for Reggae Chapter - hope you enjoy 

Mixcloud stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechapter-november-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/cbsva5

*BUSY SIGNAL* - “Fire Ball” (*Good Things Riddim*)
*ROMAIN VIRGO* - “Think Mi Weak” (*Good Things* *Riddim*)
*COCOA TEA* - “Good Things” (*Good Things Riddim*)
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Wine Up” (*Kickdown Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* - “Ultimate Party Song” (*Kickdown Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Hands Up” (*Kickdown Riddim*)
*WARD 21* - “Bully A Mi Nature” (*Kickdown Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Burn Demon And Goat” (*Street Bomb Riddim*)
*BOUNTY KILLER* - “Di Gaad” (*Street Bomb Riddim*)
*SEAN PAUL* - “Tallest” (*Face Off Riddim*)
*MAVADO* - “Disrespect” (*Face Off Riddim*)
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Hard & Done” (*Face Off Riddim*)
*AIDONIA* - “Funeral” (*Face Off Riddim*)
*AIDONIA* - “Tip Pon Yuh Toe”
*MR VEGAS* - “Bare Tingz” 
*MEGA BANTON*, *G LOC* & *SINGER J* - “Badman Style”
*MAD BWOY* FT *GREGORY ISAAC* - “Rumors” (*Dirty Version*)  
*UNKNOWN* - “Stand Firm”
*PINCHERS* - “Bandelero”
*J BOSTRON* - “Blind To You”
*DUB PISTOLS* - “Rock Steady” (*Turntable dubbers remix*)
*NINJA MAN* “Mad Again” (*Sleng Teng Resurrection Riddim*)


----------



## Addy (Nov 30, 2012)

Another melodic DnB set from me from wed night radio stand in...

1hr @ 192kbps - 82.3mb

Download

*Tracklist*
Slice - Wise Guys
Decoder - Quake
Aural Imbalance - Realm Of Innocence
Sonic Generation - Cosmic Journey
Nasty Habits - Shadow Boxing
Sonic Generation - Cosmic Journey
Nasty Habits - Prototyped
Emotif Cru - B
Perfect Combination - The Click
Radiohead - Idiohead
Omni Trio - Rhythm Methods
Art Of Noise - Eye Of A Needle (Lemon D Remix)
Nookie - Natural Experience
DJ Krust - Brief Encounters
Hobzee & Zyon Base - Sad Song

Download


----------



## ska invita (Nov 30, 2012)

keep them coming addy


----------



## moody (Nov 30, 2012)

oldie from me.

http://waxdj.com/djs/1184/

100 percent vinyl.

kicks off with the Rutts DC & The Clash

Punk / Electro sorta ting!


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 1, 2012)

Fired up the 1210s yesterday, done a 30 min oldskool 90 - 92 mix, two decks and a mixer, just a test really to check if I can record and upload from this new set up. more, much more to come...

Btw let me know if any dodgy levels etc ta

www.soundcloud.com/twentythreedom1/oldskool1


----------



## Addy (Dec 1, 2012)

Another dark & melodic DnB set from me and todays radio

50 mins @ 192kbps - 70mb

Download

*Tracklist*
P.F.M. - One & Only
 Electric Blue - Deepness
New Balance - Reflections
DJ Rap - Saxuality (To Balearic Mix)
Blame - Planet Neptune
Hidden Agenda - Swing Time
Axis - Flutes
Equinox - Make You Flex
Jonny L - Strange Nature
Organic Synthetic - Organic

Download


----------



## ska invita (Dec 4, 2012)

twentythreedom said:


> Fired up the 1210s yesterday, done a 30 min oldskool 90 - 92 mix, two decks and a mixer, just a test really to check if I can record and upload from this new set up. more, much more to come...
> 
> Btw let me know if any dodgy levels etc ta
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/twentythreedom1/oldskool1


nice mix  hopefully not the last!! levels are sweet btw....


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheers ska  I'll get back on the decks!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Getting carried a way with recording mixes now they dont sound like a bag of cats being beaten with a baseball bat
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/sim667/gloves-off-mix
> 
> Heavy drum and bass/drumstep mixes (basically some of my favourite 175ish tunes), goes a bit 'boom boom boom boom boom boom boom boom boom' at the end


 
This is being put on a podcast station, so I need to think of a dj name.

I've got a few, but theyre all a bit obscure


----------



## Moronik (Dec 4, 2012)

*Kick Out The Jams*

Euro Techno, Oldskool Hardcore 1990-1992






http://soundcloud.com/moronik/kick-out-the-jams


----------



## Moronik (Dec 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> This is being put on a podcast station, so I need to think of a dj name.
> 
> I've got a few, but theyre all a bit obscure


 

sim667 is a good name i think


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

Moronik said:


> sim667 is a good name i think


 
No way....... Sim is my real name aswell. Sim667 is a handle that I came up with for my first email address when I was a proper metaller, hence the 667 is like living next door to the devil. I think I got the idea out of a kerrang magazine


----------



## Moronik (Dec 4, 2012)

I always took it to mean you were the 667th simulant


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

Moronik said:


> I always took it to mean you were the 667th simulant


 


If only my brain would be that bright 

I've been working my way through names of ancient deities to do with chaos, war etc etc.... Thats my kinda thing really.

Oh and old weird militrary experiments, MK-ULTRA I liked but its taken, as is Demon core. Aktion24 I liked, but then I worked out it was a German WW2 suicide squad


----------



## Moronik (Dec 4, 2012)

Aktion24 does sound slightly... fascist 

I always thought Hardcore Superstar was a genius name! Wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

Moronik said:


> Aktion24 does sound slightly... fascist
> 
> I always thought Hardcore Superstar was a genius name! Wish I'd thought of it.


 
theres a guy in brighton call 'test tube rabies' which I think is fucking brilliant.

Gautr and chaoskampf were on there too. Chaoskampf is a German expression, not fash though. My problem is I like the sound of those Nordic/Germanic words


----------



## Moronik (Dec 4, 2012)

oh yeah ive seen that one, I liked it a lot!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 4, 2012)

sim667 said:


> If only my brain would be that bright
> 
> I've been working my way through names of ancient deities to do with chaos, war etc etc.... Thats my kinda thing really.
> 
> Oh and old weird militrary experiments, MK-ULTRA I liked but its taken, as is Demon core. Aktion24 I liked, but then I worked out it was a German WW2 suicide squad


 
How about *Solomon Asch*.  It's the psychologist from the Asch Conformity Experiements.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

Asch sounds alright, dunno about the full name.

I really like gautr too I have tbh, fuck knows how it's pronounced. It's another name for Odin the Norse god of war


----------



## ska invita (Dec 4, 2012)

Sim Simma


----------



## sim667 (Dec 4, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Sim Simma



Maybe if I played reggae of raggaton a lot


----------



## CosmikRoger (Dec 6, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Foul Mouthed Cunts (stream and download)


 


That Norma Jean Bell tune is a beast.
Never heard of her before, thanks


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 6, 2012)

SmellyGusset said:


> That Norma Jean Bell tune is a beast.
> Never heard of her before, thanks


 
Yeah, it's great isn't it?  The original is a decent enough tune, but it's Moodymann who really makes it, IMO.

She did a tune called Dreams which is also great:


And here's another collaboration with Moodymann:


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2012)

My newest mix is up on Nexus Radio, also availble to subscribe to through podcasts

http://www.nexusradio.co.uk/?p=episode&name=2012-12-06_december_podcast.mp3



> Bjork - Solstice (Current Value remix)
> Alpha & the omega - Disonata
> Jasmine - Niveau Zero
> Scream my name ft Nyree (Balkanksy remix) - Yohanne Simon
> ...


 
I also need to get some new tunes


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 10, 2012)

winterval mixtape...






90 mins, two sides, old school battered cassette stylee
side one, more upbeat of the two, side two icy drones
and moody snowscapes type of deal

*side one - mister snowman*
clockwatcher - intro (inc
Max Richter - From 553 W Elm St, Logan Illinois (snow))
Lennie Hibbert - Snowbird
Nino Nardini - Icebreaker
Prefuse 73 - Hot Winter's Day
Maria Minerva - The Star
Ruby My Dear - Knit For Snow
Scarecrow - Snowflake
Venetian Snares - How To Steal And Store An Ice Sculptured Bear
Bee Mask - Frozen Falls
Vatican Shadow - Final Victory: Christ Became a Man and Had Truly Assumed Human Nature
Sam Willis - Winterval
Ambivalent - Snowblind
Desolate - Avian Flu
Cristian Vogel - Arctic Wolfman

(http://www.mediafire.com/?i4rgzp4655epnkw)

*side two - winter prayer*
 - intro
Halls - Winter Prayer
Monolake - Infinite Snow
Trentemoller - While The Cold Winter Waiting
Fennesz - Perfume for Winter 
Godspeed You! Black Emporer - Strung Like Lights At The Printemps Erable
Motion Sickness Of Time Travel - The Walls Were Dripping With Stars
Pram - A History Of Ice
Hecq - Frost
thisquietarmy & Yellow 6 - Under The Snow
 - outro

(http://www.mediafire.com/?16hxp6itxbxfwxs)

*or, stream on mixcloud*

*blog blether...*


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2012)

Good to see an appreciation for ruby my dear


----------



## Addy (Dec 11, 2012)

New one from me...

Download

*Tracklist*
Icicle - That Tune
Ink & Cymatix - Presence Unknown
Lenzman - More Than I Can Take
Rufige Kru - Something About You (dBridge Remix)
Henree & Jonathan - Rush Hour
Aphrodite-Crazy-Diamond
Music Hypnotising
Aphrodite - Wobble - Bristol
Ray keith (terrorist) - sing time type2 mix (dread remix)
Want It More and More
Remarc - R.I.P
Alladin - We Enter
Jumping Jack Frost - Osmosis (Ratty Remix)
Cloud 9 - The Dreamer
Cloud 9 - Mr. Logic
Candy Cutz - Feeling Yeah
Stormski ft General Levy - The Heat (Makes Me Wanna Sing)
Rocksted-E - Break Da Old Beats
DJ Force & The Evolution - Perfect Dreams (vibes & wishdokta)
DJ Pursuit - Took My Love
Prime Movements - The Morphim
Simon Harris - Borrowed Illusion (Chipmunk Haters Mix)
Z-Kat ft. Panic - c2c (Heapy's Daily Mail Righteous Indignation Remix) *(Parental guidance - NSFW warning)*
RenegadeGenius - Open Your Heart (Dub Mix)
Bay B Kane - Crystal Bitch
Nefti - Real
Strange Rollers - Onehundredand40 Ways
Bay B Kane - Flying High
DJ Mayor & Nicky Allen - Feel The Power (TenTun Remix)
Menace - Dream Maker
Menace - Rave That
Wonter - Anathema
Menace - Return to Eden
Blame - Music Takes You (2 Bad Mice Remix)
NEW ATLANTIC - Yes To Satan (Original Mix)

It is a rough n tough mix even if I say so myself


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2012)

Keep 'em coming Addy.


----------



## ringo (Dec 13, 2012)

First in a few months, short but sweet.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Cry_Tough_12th_December_2012.mp3

Down The Drain - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 12")
Big Man - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 7")
Children Of The Ghetto - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 7")
Working Man - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 7")
Lips Of Wine - Dennis Brown (Move & Groove 7")
Wailing Of Black People - Velvet Shadows (Horse 7")
Pray To Jah - Little John (Hitbound 7")
Raver A - Shy FX Feat Donae'o (Digital Soundboy 10")
Rumours Of War - Tony Tuff (Art & Craft 12")
Sufferation Dub - Universal Love (Blank 7")
Don't Touch I Dread - Barrington Spence (Hot City 7")
The Russians Are Coming - Val Bennett (Striker Lee 7")
Two House Department - Barry Brown (Thrillseekers 7")
Step It Inna Africa - Lone Ranger (Bellevue Hill 7")


----------



## Numbers (Dec 13, 2012)

ringo said:


> First in a few months, short but sweet.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Cry_Tough_12th_December_2012.mp3
> 
> ...


Once I wrap some erbilicious I shall be listening to this.


----------



## Addy (Dec 15, 2012)

A different selection from me tonight...

80's-90's Influences

Download

*Tracklist*
Rob Base and D_J_ E-Z Rock - It Takes Two
 Massive Attack - Unfinished Sympathy (Oakie's Mix)
Soul II Soul - People (12'' Mix)
Farley Jackmaster Funk presents Ricky Dillard - As Always
Robin S. - Luv 4 Luv (Stones Club Mix)
Raze - Break 4 Love (Original Mix)
Raze - Let The Music Move U
Royal House - A Better Way
Adamski - Killer (12inch Version)
Humanoid - Slam
The KLF feat. The Children of the Revolution - 3 A.M. Eternal (Rankin' Club Version)
Robin S. - I Want To Thank You (Radio Edit 2)
The KLF - Last Train to Trancentral (Live from the Lost Continent-Extended Version)
Inner City - Pennies From Heaven (Kevin's Tunnel Mix-12')
Yazz - Dream (extended mix)
Rozalla - Faith (In The Power Of Love) (12'' Mix)
Bizarre Inc. - Took My Love (Original Flavour Mix)
Snap - Rhythm Is A Dancer (12' Mix)
Guru Josh - Infinity (Sane Remix)
Longsy D's House Sound - This Is Ska (Skacid Mix)
The Shamen - Phorever People (Beatmaster Heavenly Mix)
Snap! Feat. Einstein - The Power 96 (Original 7' Mix)
Double 99 - Ripgroove (Radio Edit)
The Shamen - L.S.I. (Alternative Vocal)
Livin' Joy - Dreamer (Original Club Mix)
Felix - Don't you want me (Red Jerrys Holiday Mix)
Bizarre Inc. - Playing With Knives (Quadrant Mix)
Holy Noise ft. The Global Insert Project - James Brown Is Still Alive !! (HN Style)
Da Hool - Meet Her At The Loveparade (Radio Edit)
Robert Miles - Children (Dream Version)
Rozalla - Everybody's Free (To Feel Good)
SL2 - Djs Take Control Again
The Blapps Posse - Don't Hold Back (Peckham Ravers Remix)(M)
The Prodigy - No Good (Start The Dance)
The Prodigy - Wind It Up (Rewound)
The Prodigy - Out Of Space (Original Mix)
The Prodigy - Voodoo People (Original Edit)
Apollo Four Forty - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Dub (Radio Edit)

Download


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 17, 2012)

holy crap! that's like a huge nostalgia sandwich with a big bag o' potato chips ain't it?

I don't know if I'm more scared that I'll totally love it or that it'll sound really crap and dated now


----------



## oneharoldbishop (Dec 17, 2012)

*This is an arrest - 
a Hard Beat arrest - 
I'm pressing charges - 
in this life we are all guilty - 
seek penance now by engaging fully with my Hard Beat mix -
and your salvation is guaranteed - 
trust me - 
I'm a bounce DJ from the Internet...*​
​

*Click here : http://bit.ly/Rztkg4  for soundcloud free download and/ or free streaming in higher quality than YouTube.
Happy Hard Beats Xmas and good bass 2 all mankind*​


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 18, 2012)

week to go kids, time for a lil Randy & Earl Christmasness





intro Julian Koster - Silver Bells
Rev. J.M. Gates - Did You Spend Christmas Day In Jail?
Amos Milburn - Let's Make Christmas Merry, Baby
Bumble Bee Slim - Christmas and No Santa Claus
Lowell Fulson - Christmas Party Shuffle
Rev. Edward W. Clayborn - The Wrong Way To Celebrate Christmas
Capt. Elmo McKenzie & The Roosters - Home On Christmas Day
The Harlem Children's Chorus - Black Christmas
Thurl Ravenscroft, MGM Studio Orch & Chorus - You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch
Kid Congo & The Pink Monkey Birds - Black Santa
Johnny Dowd - Jingle Bells
J.D. McPherson - Twinkle Little Christmas Lights
Lyle Lovett - The Girl With The Holiday Smile
Aretha Franklin - Over The Rainbow
The Andrews Sisters - I'd Like To Hitch A Ride With Santa Claus
The Dalhart Imperials - Old Man Spivey's Egg Nog
Jack White Christmas - Christmas Time Will Soon Be Over
C.W. Stoneking - On A Christmas Day
Lightnin' Hopkins - Santa
Carla Thomas - All I Want For Christmas Is You
Ramsey Lewis - Santa Claus Is Coming To Town
Booker T. & The M.G.s - Winter Snow
Imagene Peise - Silent Night
Spiritualized - Silent Night
Julian Koster - Silent Night

*download*

*blog post*

*mixcloud*


----------



## sim667 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bit different to what I normally like playing, but having a mix with some of my older tunes today. Good fun it were. Need to tighten up a bit with some of these tunes I know.

Gets a bit messy on a couple of mixes - Sorry. Got in a bit over my head with some of the more complex drum pattern ones, but I love them soooooooo!

Bassline, Trap, Dubstep mix:

Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/sim667/bassline-trap-dubstep-mix

Bass for your face - Rico Tubbs
Bounty Ice cream VIP - Squire of Gothos
Shebang - Chris Kubex
Chaos Riddim - Cryogenix
Jungle Tribe - Cryogenix
hWan (55th Flotilla Remix) - Simtek
Night Trap - Kanji Kinetic
Monster X - Get up to kill
Fuk Up - Cryogenix
Fingerbang - Kitbash
Make dat ting clap - DJ Belly
Courtship trap - Hugsnotdrugs
My Dick (Kid Womp Remix) - Mickey Avalon
Here they come - Loud Flavor
Bass Canon (Proper Villains Remix) - Flux Pavillion
Bass Canon - Flux Pavillion
Pink Elephants VIP - Daladubz
Save yourself the pain - High Rankin ft Tigerlight
Sick - Dodge & Fuski
Whisker Twister - Fucking Cunt
Its bigger than hip hop (WTF? Remix) - Dead Prez


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 21, 2012)

*DECEMBER REGGAE CHAPTER PODCAST*






Well folks this is the last instalment of the year as I reach the end of my podcast series. Over the last 12 months I've run through loads of fresh reggae riddims so this last poodcast is a straight up mix of reggae / dancehall for your listening pleasure. 
Turn up the stereo, then turn up the heating and crack open a red stripe 

Stream: http://www.mixcloud.com/reggae-chapter/reggaechapter-december-2012-podcast-with-dj-richie-blood/
Download: http://www.sendspace.com/file/a8ionp


*MR. VEGAS* - “Champagn Rose” 
*SHAGGY* FT. *WAYNE WONDER* - “Make Up” (*Calabash Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* - “Couple Up” (*Calabash Riddim*)
*GYPTIAN* - “Whine” (*Calabash Riddim*)
*MAVADO* - “All Faces” (*Calabash Riddim*)
*ASSASSIN* - “One Life” (*Antibiotic Riddim*)
*ELEPHANT MAN* - “Bah Bah Bad” (*Antibiotic Riddim*)
*BOUNTY KILLER*- “No Long Talking” (*Antibiotic Riddim*)
*LADY SAW* - “Ride It” (*Food Time Riddim*)
*LUTAN FYAH* - “Can't Hold U Down” (*Food Time Riddim*)
*SIZZLA* - “Sittin Wrong” (*Food Time* *Riddim*)
*CAPLETON* - “Inna U Brain” (*Food Time Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Wine Up Yuh Body” (*45 Riddim*)
*MACKA DIAMOND* - “Not For Sale” (*45 Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Come Over” (*45 Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Me & You (Nuh Care)” (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*KONSHENS* & *QUICKCOOK* - “Party Turn” (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*VYBZ KARTEL* - “Party Me Say” (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*MR. VEGAS* - “Bare Tingz” (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*I-OCTANE* - “Love Di Vibes” (*Worldwide Riddim*)
*AIDONIA* - “Whine Up Body An Turn (Caribean Girl)” (*Overproof Riddim*)
*DANIEL BEDDINGFIELD* - “Sometimes You Just Know” (*Overproof Riddim*)
*MAVADO* - “Settle Down” (*Overproof Riddim*)
*AGENT SASCO* - “Wish Bad” (*Bass Line Riddim*)
*BUSY SIGNAL* - “Cyaan Believe (Bubble Up)” (*Bass Line Riddim*)
*SEAN PAUL* - “Find It” (*Bass Line Riddim*)
*AIDONIA* - “Bad Inna Dance (Raw)” (*Bass Line Riddim*)
*MAVADO* - “I Swear” (*Bass Line Riddim*)
*MILLION STYLEZ* - “Sound Bwoy” (*Bex Riddim*)
*WARD 21* - “We Nuh Tek Check” (*Bex Riddim*)
*GAPPY RANKS* - “Wine Pon De Edge” (*Bex Riddim*)
*BUSTA RHYMES* FT. *VYBZ KARTEL* - “Wine & Go Down” (*Bex Riddim*)
*TOMMY LEE* - “Let Me Put It In” (*Coolie Gal Riddim*)
*POPCAAN* - “Coolie Gal” (*Coolie Gal Riddim*)
*TIFA* - “Champion Bubbler” (*Kling Klang Riddim*)
*SUKU* - “Mad Sumaddy” (*Kling Klang Riddim*)
*MR LEXX* - “Hairstyle” (*Masters Riddim*) 
*SIZZLA* - “Foolishness” (*Masters Riddim*)
*BEENIE MAN* - “Jamaica Celebration” (*Summer Wave Riddim*)
*KESS* - “My Love” (*Summer Wave Riddim*)
*POPCAAN* - “When Me Party [Right Now]” (*Summer Wave Riddim*)
*GYPTIAN* - “One Man She Need” (*Aurora Riddim*)
*BOUNTY KILLER* - “The Real Deal” (*Aurora Riddim*)
*POPCAAN* - “Only Man She Want” (*Lost Angel Riddim*) 
*VYBZ KARTEL* - “Love You Enuh” (*Lost Angel Riddim*)
*GAZA SLIM* - “Everything Fi Hold Him” (*Lost Angel Riddim*)
*LADY SAW* - “Truth Be Told” (*Akee Seed Riddim*)
*SPICE* - “Gyal A Chat” (*Akee Seed Riddim*)
*CAPLETON* - “Fire Fight Dem” (*Akee Seed Riddim*)
*SIZZLA* - “Thing That You're Looking For” (*Akee Seed Riddim*)


----------



## Apathy (Dec 22, 2012)

this is moi... ardcore u know the score.....

https://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/brainstorm-the-attic

Hypercussion - Just A Lil Bass
Return Of The Living Acid - Get Funky
Autonation - Sit On The Bass
Peace Of Mind - Bonus Tab
Platform One - Orphean
DJ Seduction - Smile Bass
After Dark - Come With Me Tonight RMX
Axe Corner - Tortuga [OUT-SLD]
E-Type - Triple X
N-Joi - Mindflux
After Dark - Raw
Master Control - Nu Dimension
Sandman - Psychosis
Leo Anibaldi - Bassbar


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2012)

In case anyone missed these excellent mixes 



Nanker Phelge said:


> I've put together 3 Mixclouds which are themed around Spaghetti Westerns, Italian composers and the influence of the genre on other music and film composers that followed.
> 
> Hope you enjoy.
> 
> ...





Nanker Phelge said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/apocalypse-django-ii-dead-men-rise-again/
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nanker Phelge said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/django-apocalypse-iii-the-dead-cheat-no-man-again/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 23, 2012)

*Xmas Party Mix *
*



*
If your gonna listen to some xmas themed music you may as well make it half decent. This mix is not taking itself seriously but hey, its Xmas! I played most of these songs on my radio show the other night and it went down well so I re-recorded the set as a mix. I hope it brings a smile to your face, ho ho ho! 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/y65tbg

Easy E - Merry Mutherfucking Christmas
Jim Jones - Ballin' On Xmas
Run-DMC - Christmas In Hollis
DMX -Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer
Afro Man - Deck My Balls
Beans On Toast - Christmas At Tescos
Rudolph & The Gang - Here comes Fatty
Cut Master D.C. - Santa's Beat Box
Kurtis Blow - Christmas Rappin'
Super J - Santa's Rap Party
The Yellow Bud Mon - Reggae Christmas (DJ Sundae Moombahton Bootleg)
Mavado,Flexx,Savage - Gully Christmas
Delly Ranx - This Xmas
Murlo - Ww Free Kings
Wham - Last Christmas (DJ's From Mars Club Remix)
Positive DJ's - Jingle Bell Rock 2011
Unknown - auld lang syne
X-Project - Walking in the air (Simon Harris Remix)
Dan Marshall - Let it Snow Mash up
Gash & Katch - Pyro Christmas Pon Di Jungle
Lee Scratch Perry - Happy New Year, Merry Christmas


----------



## tendril (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's my Xmas 2012 mix of old straight beat classics, from tek-house through to hard-house and a bit of xmas cheesy techno, plus an exit speech by the one and only Bill Hicks. Over 3 hours long and at a decent bitrate (350Mb download)






Damaz & Martinez - The Death Of My Soul
Superchumbo - Irresistable [Maurel & Fauvrelle More mIx]
Airey - Jungle Runner
Nick Dem Q - The Sound
Marcello Castrelli -Sonar [Rui De Silva Remix]
Partycrashers - ang My Pikcha
Nick K Presents Okazeon - Coming Home Remix
Innervision - Prophecies [Main Mix]
Phil K & Habersham - Cloudbrake
Groovemates - Right Here Right Now
Djuma Sound System - Les Djinns [Swen Rebber Remix]
Leger & Lake - Striped Flower
Sultan - Primal Instinct
Nectar - Koncussive
The Froot Loop - Show Me Love
Cool Jack - Jus' Come [Malcolm Duffy Trade Mix]
Hot Drum - Anymore [Freelance Mix]
Mark NRG - House Music [In My Brain] [Mark NRG 1999 Mix]
DJ Edge - Hazed
Mark NRG - Don't Stop [DJ Eclipse Mix]
Cadenza - Trading Faces (Razor Babes Remix)
Razor Babes - Oh My God
Sister Suck - Gotta Get It Up [Sister Suck Remix]
Digital Masters - The Fith Element [On A Mission Mix]
Talismantra - The Damn Thing Keeps Kicking
Dj Randy - Instamatic
Solid Tarts - Misrack
2 Digital - You Take My soul
Chiller Productions - Popular Place
Brain Bashers - Back To The Old Skool [Underground Mix]
Brain Bashers - Turn It On [Mr Whippy @ The Junction Mix]
Brain Bashers - Right Here Right Now [Classic Original Mix]
Dyewitness - What Would You Like To Hear Again? [Dancefloor Glory Remix]
Dynamite - Turn it Up Hustler's Red Light Remix]
White Rabbit - Do Like Rabbits Do Do [Hustler Mix]
Bill Hicks - The War On Drugs [Excerpt From Sane Man]


----------



## El Jugador (Jan 1, 2013)

Hope you all have a happy and highly repetitive New Year - 90Mb
xxx eljug

Cave - Brusand
Ogi - Obala
ben long - ground 7 a1
Alex Biotic - Thoroughbred
umek - reloop 2 a1
umek - reloop
steve rachmad
phase - cosid9
adam beyer - remainings
peter sutton - prologue 2
Motor - Sweatbox
Pedro Delgardo - Ibu-Pro
Spiros Kaloumenos - Inside Cockpit
Surgeon - counterbalance 2
voodoo child - trophy higher
technasia - acid storm
sven dedek - electric delicate
speedy j - nomu 92
Ignition Technician - Untitled 2


----------



## placid (Jan 4, 2013)

This was originally going to be a classic acid mix but I've heard all the classics so many millions of times, I thought id put in a smattering of not so classics..

You can download it here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/acid-classics

Marcus Mixx - I'm house
Sweat boys - Do you wanna jack
Phuture - Spank Spank
Sleezy D - Trust Track
Steve Poindexter - Feen for Rhythm
Jack Frost - Clap me
Critical Digital - It's House
Armando - Uhhhaciied
Mark Imperial - The Acid that ate New York
Jackmaster Kurt - Real fresh House
Code 3 - Code of Acid
Rocky Jones - Choice of a new Generation
Spanky - Slam Dance
Jack Frost - Cool and Dry
Demon Boyz - Insane
H Men - Scream
Joe R lewis - One on One
Quest - Look into my Eyes
Muffman - Sit on the face
DZ pump Grlz - Pump it up
James Jack Rabbit - Step by Acid
A White boy, Mexican engineer 
Gherkin Jerks
Joe R Lewis - Change Reaction
Maurice - The other Side
DJ Pierre - Box Energy
naomi D - Passion
Liddel Townsell - Jack the House
Armando - World Unknown

As usual, done in one hit, on 2 x technics.  As you can tell on the 3 minute, out of sync, appallingly pressed tracks that frequent this mix….


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 4, 2013)

big up placid - love your mixes


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Richie Blood and Six present a showcase of their Bashy Beats Show.This is a selection of our favourite tunes we played on our Nu-Rave show (big up Addy).
Hip Hop, Grime, Reggae and Bass mixed up with a load of vibes to kick start your party!

Download or stream here: https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/bashybeats1

The Bashy Beats Show is live on www.brap.fm every other Thursday from 10pm.
Keep in touch here: www.facebook.com/TheBashyBeatsShow

Sadly Nu-Rave will/has closed but new station "Music4thepeople" soon come!!!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 5, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> big up placid - love your mixes


x 2 - I listen to them when I'm on long bike rides (in the gym)


----------



## Addy (Jan 6, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Richie Blood and Six present a showcase of their Bashy Beats Show.This is a selection of our favourite tunes we played on our Nu-Rave show (big up Addy).
> Hip Hop, Grime, Reggae and Bass mixed up with a load of vibes to kick start your party!
> 
> Download or stream here: https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/bashybeats1
> ...


 
We launch our new radio station on 01/02/2013



Updates will be found at http://djgeezah.wordpress.com/


----------



## ringo (Jan 10, 2013)

Some real favourites in last nights show

Link removed til I find the right recording!!

Love Fire - Bunny Wailer (Island 12")
Rainy Night In Portland - Watty Burnett (Black Art 12")
Stop The Fighting - Culture (High Note 7")
Two Sevens Clash - Culture (Joe Gibbs 7")
Do Good - Benjamin Cunning (Soulful 7")
Children Of The Emperor - Albert Malawi (Uprising 7")
Jah Creation - Creole (Channel 1 7")
Rumours Of War - Tony Tuff (Art & Craft 12")
Mafia - Lloyd Parks (Pressure Sounds 7")
Slaving - Lloyd Parks (Blank 7")
Stars - Lloyd Campbell (Impact 7")
Melody Life - Marcia Griffiths (Coxson 7")
Rome - LLoydie James (Moods 7")
Leaving Rome - Jo Jo Bennett (Moodisc 7")
Who Can Turn The Tide - Johnny Osbourne (Jah Guidance 7")
Three Wicked Men - Reggae George (56 Hope Road 7")
Penitentiary - Kojak (Nigger Kojak 10")
Twenty One Girls - Barrington Levy (Jah Guidance 12")
Ice Cream Love - Johnny Osbourne (Volcano 7")
Thief In the Night - Leroy Smart (Jah Life 10")
Take A Ride - Al Campbell (Studio 1 7")
Sticks Man - Black Slate (CNR 7")
Wandering Wanderer - Misty In Roots (People Unite 12")


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 11, 2013)

ringo said:


> First in a few months, short but sweet.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Cry_Tough_12th_December_2012.mp3
> 
> ...


Listening to this now, top stuff. The Dennis Brown and the Velvet Shadows - wonderful tunes, thankyou!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 12, 2013)

I'd just like to thank you all for putting up such great mixes. I have taken a few today to chuck on my ipod to help me run.

Thank you


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 12, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Richie Blood and Six present a showcase of their Bashy Beats Show.This is a selection of our favourite tunes we played on our Nu-Rave show (big up Addy).
> Hip Hop, Grime, Reggae and Bass mixed up with a load of vibes to kick start your party!
> 
> Download or stream here: https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/bashybeats1
> ...


 
*TRACK LIST*

Richie Blood Dubplate - Top Cat
Sleng Teng Killa - Rodney P
Jump & Skip (Feat. Ward 21)- Dreadsquad
Police Killa - Javier Morillas
Mind Your Business - La Coka Nostra
Royal Flush - Big Boi Feat. Andre 3000 & Raekwon
The Catalyst - Kamanchi Sly
Ghetto Dreams - Common Ft. Nas
When I give my heart - DJ Mentat featuring Skinnyman
Heavenly Break - DJ Aristocat
Hits to the Head - IllaMan & Mr Cris feat Spragga Benz & Serocee
Hip-Hop / Warzone - DJ Ayres
Summer Days (Chong X Remix) - Elephant Man
Bend Down Low - Dirty Dubsters Feat Bass Nacho
Encore Remix - Jay Z
Take It Back (D Francis Remix) - Toddla T
PARTY SHOT ( MAJOR LAZER REMIX ) Popcaan
TOODOO (feat. Carmen Castro) - Mr OIZO
Pussyole (Old Skool) - Dizzee Rascal
The Champ - The Mohawks
More Ganja - Stylo G Feat Warning Crew
I'm Skanking (The 2 Bears Remix) - Wiley
Hand Grenade - Sleepin' Giantz
In Control (feat. Slick Don) - Walter Ego
Big Man (Sticky Remix) - Jammer
Basscone - Redlight
Valley Of The Shadows (Remix) - Origin Unknown
What (Dub) - Jack Beats
Needin' U (R1 Ryders Remix) - DJ Haus
Sprung - Zinc
Airmiles - Swindle
Step 1 - Wiley
All Good FM (feat. MC Stitch) - Famous Eno
Let Your Yeah Be Yeah (Toddla T Remix) - The Pioneers
Dibby Dibby Sound - DJ Q
Bashout Ft Parly B - Lenkemz
0riginal Don (King Yoof v Gold Relick) - Major Lazer


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 12, 2013)

So hot on the heels of Vol.1 is Vol.2 of The Bashy Beats Show. This time its all about Drum and Bass and Dub Step. These are all tunes we rinsed on our show recently.

Download or stream here: https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/bashybeats2

The Bashy Beats Show is live on www.brap.fm every other Thursday from 10pm.
Keep in touch here: www.facebook.com/TheBashyBeatsShow

*TRACKLIST*

1) Grand Funk Hustle - Die & Break
2) Vicious Circle - Emma's Dilemma
3) Sound Clash - Wickaman & RV
4) Japanese Electronics - Commix
5) Count To Ten (feat Enei) - DRS
6) Marka (feat. Strategy) - Dub Phizix & Skeptical
7) Rust Belt Ballad (Original Mix) - HXLY
8) Chaos Theory (Dubstep Mix) - ShockOne
9) Enough Said (Megalodon VIP) - The Aliens UK
10) Sanctum (Original Mix) - Bison Shadow Conspiracy
11) Bass Generation (ft.Ragga Twins) (Full Mix) - Major Look
12) Pulp Fiction - Kouncilhouse & Knightfreak Re-Work
13) Dank - Rene LaVice
14) Day After Day - Decimal Bass
15) Hex Crystals - Bass Antics feat Nino
16) Disorderd Mind (DUB) - Gusto
17) Get the Crowd Hype - DJ Sly feat Trigga
18) Invasion - Placid
19) Letter D (2010 Mix) - Klay
20) Dope Man - DJ Sappo (FeyDer Remix)
21) Square Off - Mask


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2013)

link goes to show 1 richie - should be https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/bashybeats2
Grand Funk Hustle biggest dnb tune of the decade for me


----------



## sim667 (Jan 12, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/a-deeper-shade-of-simmy

Gone and done a bit of a deeper dub step mix with older tunes I've not really played before, all on my computer from yonks ago. One bit is a wee bit off for a few seconds, but overall I'm pretty please 



> *Tracklist:*
> DJ Krush - Beyond Raging Waves (feat. Shin'ichi Kinoshita)
> Underhill - My Shadow
> Joy Orbison - Hyph Mngo - Original Mix
> ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> link goes to show 1 richie - should be https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/bashybeats2
> Grand Funk Hustle biggest dnb tune of the decade for me


 
Cheers - fixed now 

Agree about Grand Funk Hustle too - turned me back on to a lot of DnB that tune did!


----------



## ringo (Jan 13, 2013)

ringo said:


> Some real favourites in last nights show
> 
> Correct link now:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 13, 2013)

The latest......

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/ap...v-a-pistol-a-sword-and-five-fingers-of-death/






Voiceover Man - Lo Lieh and Lee Van Cleef
Shades of Joy – Desert is a Circle
Voiceover Man – Two Fantastic Fighting Machines
Luis Bacalov – His Name is King (Reprise)
Voiceover Man – The Ultimate Samurai
Joseph Koo – Fist of Fury (End Titles)
Lee Scratch Perry - Flames of The Dragon
Pannona Allstars Ska Orchestra - Django’s Revenge
David Sardy - Estasi Dell Anima
Elisa Toffoli - Ancora Qui
Big Audio Dynamite – Medicine Show
Masaru Satoh – Streetfight
Circle of Tyrants – The Four Horsemen
Dale Cooper – Mexican Stand off
RZA – Tears of a Samurai
Hans Zimmer – Parlay
Alan Vega – Kung Fu Cowboy
John Murphy – 28 Theme
Ennio Morricone – La Resa Dei Conti


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2013)

another good un Ringo!
liking the very young MC!


----------



## ringo (Jan 13, 2013)

ddraig said:


> another good un Ringo!
> liking the very young MC!



She loved that


----------



## scalyboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Bloody nora ringo, the Benjamin Cunning and the Lloyd Campbell are absolutely top drawer, beautiful songs, great singing on the latter too (sounds like Cornell?). And BTW the bass on 'Two Sevens Clash' is excellent - I'd never heard it like this before, sounds different to the album version, is it a different recording or just your speaker setup?


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 16, 2013)

A free mix of stuff in honour of SpinCycle hitting 700 group members. We had a stonking New Year with about 12 other rigs in South London, and are next due out with rig for Valentines shenanigans on Feb the 9th with Stinky Pink, Hub, Apparition and loads more. The mix is called No Tracklist Required because I'd had too much Merlot to be arsed to scribble one down....click the artwork to visit soundcloud for download. Happy 2013 Urban!


----------



## ringo (Jan 17, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Bloody nora ringo, the Benjamin Cunning and the Lloyd Campbell are absolutely top drawer, beautiful songs, great singing on the latter too (sounds like Cornell?). And BTW the bass on 'Two Sevens Clash' is excellent - I'd never heard it like this before, sounds different to the album version, is it a different recording or just your speaker setup?


 
Cheers scalyboy - my copy of Stars says Lloyd Campbell but I had it filed under Lloyd Parks and after doing some research I see that all other copies of it say sung by lloyd Parks, written by Cornel Campbell, so I'm guessing mine is a typo. I prefer the Parks cut to the Campbell original, just. I think. 

I played the Culture tune from the original 7".Thought it was the same recording as used on the LP,  but have never played them side by side. Could just be that the 45 is cut to vinyl for sound system, so the bass is heavier.

I loved that session, one of my favourites.


----------



## placid (Jan 18, 2013)

The Mariana Mix  - Purest Deepest Dub Techno 

I lost the first 20 minutes due to a loose cable but the other 90 minutes more than makes up

You can listen here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88

The Artists whom created these lovely sounds are as follows (they are not in order)

Prince Of Denmark
Mr Cloudy
Deep Chord
Dublicator
Knowone
Grad_u
Salz
Sven Weismann
Alan Backdrop
Jeremy
Koi
Echo Inspectors
Seph

Usual story, done in one hit on 2 x Technics 1210's.


----------



## soonplus (Jan 19, 2013)

not strictly a mix, here is a thing i created from numbers being said on pirate radio stations playing grime:

https://soundcloud.com/autodespair/grime-numbers-station-mp3


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2013)

wtf!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 19, 2013)

i laughed and i cried. i made it to the end too  nice one soonplus


----------



## ddraig (Jan 19, 2013)

ai
i even recognised bits


----------



## magneze (Jan 19, 2013)

That's great.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 20, 2013)

We like drums mix

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/we-like-drums-january-2013

Nasty drum and bass/drumstep from my collection

Couple of little borks, but doesnt destroy the mix

Tracklist
Revolution Original Mix - Counterstrike, Zardonic, Gein, Robyn Kaos
Virus (Original Mix) - 2db
Murder - Dub Elements
The Spell - Current Value Ft. Snow
Jupiter - Limewax
New Life (Technical Itch Remix - Kj Sawka Feat. Christa Wells
Tempest - Limewax And Current Value
Chemical Ali - Hostage
One Of Them (Original Mix) - Limewax
Perfect Organism (Ft The Outside Agency) - Sinister Souls
Voices (Original) - The Sect
Civil Lies (Remix By Bong-Ra) - Underhill
Trauma Cell (Spktrm Duomix) - Demo
Fresh Hell (2011) - Nanotek
Avenger - Ruin
Latex - Hostage
Never Give Up - Dub Elements
Razor Fist(Miii Remix) - Unuramenura
Diplodocus (Kill The Noise Remix) - Noisia
Larum - Gancher & Ruin Ft. Triamer
Solace - Underhill


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 21, 2013)

DjTAB's show on interFACE Sunday 20th January 2013. 3 Hours at 320Kbps.
Click the artwork to stream on mixcloud.


----------



## Dj TAB (Jan 21, 2013)

soonplus said:


> not strictly a mix, here is a thing i created from numbers being said on pirate radio stations playing grime:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/autodespair/grime-numbers-station-mp3


 
Any chance of an alternate download link, thats awesome work!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2013)

ringo said:


> Sufferation Dub - Universal Love (Blank 7")


 
nice show ringo (just catching up!) - enjoyed this dub a lot - sounds like a modern non-JA band to me. Youtube says its a version of Tyrone Taylor track, but not which one. Anyhow,


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2013)

ska invita said:


> nice show ringo (just catching up!) - enjoyed this dub a lot - sounds like a modern non-JA band to me. Youtube says its a version of Tyrone Taylor track, but not which one. Anyhow,


 
Yes, it's a modern UK digi reworking of the Observer produced 'Sufferation', which is one of the toughest twelves I own in its own right. I think the Taylor 12" got a reissue shortly after I paid £80 for it 

Link:



Not much info on the new cut:


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks ringo, yeah thats a serious tune...love the dub on that too. have to listen again but my impression of the Universal Love thing was a live band (not digi). Either way its big.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2013)

Dj TAB said:


> Any chance of an alternate download link, thats awesome work!


I used http://offliberty.com/


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2013)

Last night's show, featuring a tribute to the late Lloyd Charmers

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 23rd January 2013.mp3

Ghetto Girl - Dennis Brown (Joe Gibbs 7")
Sad Sweet Dreamer - Dennis Walks (Moodisc 7")
Heart Don't Leap - Dennis Walks (Afro 7")
Solomon - Derrick Harriott (Blank 7")
The Loser - Derrick Harriott (Crystal 7")
Do I Worry - Derrick Harriott (Crystal 7")
Red Red red Dub - Mudies All Stars (Cactus 7")
Tribulation - Bim Sherman (Scorpio 7")
Long Time Ago - Johnny Cool (Mr Funny 7")
Have No Fear - Dennis Brown (Observer 7")
Flat Foot Hustling - Dillinger (Love 7")
Darker Than Blue - Lloyd Charmers (PK 10")
Is It Because I'm Black - Ken Boothe (Trojan 7")
Ain't No Sunshine - Ken Boothe (Splash 7")
I'm Still waiting - Delroy Wilson (LTD 7")
If Leaving Me Is Easy - Lloyd Charmers (KR 7")
Jah Jah Ah Come - Everton Dacres (LTD 7")
Play Fool Fi Get Wise - Johnny Clarke (Justice 12")
Sons Of Slaves - Junior Delgado (Disco Cork 12")
Sufferers Psalm - I Roy (Fe-Me-Time 7")
Skanking Easy - Augustus Pablo (Rockers International 7")
El Rockers - Augustus Pablo (Rockers 7")
Dub 4 - Augustus Pablo (Rockers International 7")
The Children Rise - Earl 16 (Trench Town 10")
Jungle Rock - Don Drummond Jnr (Ripe 7")
Hold Not Thy Peace - Keith Poppin (Taurus 7")
Unknown - Mudie & King Tubbys (Dubplate)
Leggo Jah Jah - King Tubbys Dubplate (Striker Lee 10")


----------



## dogroughzine (Jan 25, 2013)

my NYE Gabba set, a few fuckups but there's some stompers in there if that's your thing!

https://soundcloud.com/dan-hutchinson/dj-dark-passenger-gabba-cheese


----------



## sim667 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm pretty sure there's a thread for online radio, but I can't find it right now.

Anyway me and a couple of freinds live now on codesouth.fm - for the Saturday bassface show


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 26, 2013)

​http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/apocalypse-django-vol-v-killing-for-vengeance-not-honour/​​

​The Stranger – The Stranger​Gian Piero-Reverberi – Colt in the Fist of the Devil Seq 2​The Assassin – The Assassin​Francois De Roubaix – Le Samourai​Roberta Flack – Angelitos Negros​Hiroshi Kamayatsu – Lone Wolf and Cub 3 Ending Theme Song​Gianfranco Di Stefano – Jeff Bloom​Shigeru Umebayashi – Kids​Gnarls Barkley – Who’s Gonna Save my Soul​Mikis Theodorakis – Theme from Serpico​Seijun Suzuki – Tokyo Drigter Instrumental​The Tindersticks – Night Train​The Indian – The Indian​Keoma (Instrumental)/Infront of My Desperation – Guido and Maurizio De Angeles​Timbre Timbre – Magic Arrow​Jody Jenkins – The Empty Streets of London​Ennio Morriconne – Dal Mare​Pusha T & Raekwon & Joell Ortiz & Danny Brown – Tick, Tock​Pino Donaggio – Temi Di Clayton ​Riz Ortolani – La Notte Dei Serpenti​Jim Croce – I Got a Name​


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ​http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/apocalypse-django-vol-v-killing-for-vengeance-not-honour/​​
> 
> ​​


beats Django Unchained


----------



## ska invita (Jan 31, 2013)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/a-deeper-shade-of-simmy
> 
> Gone and done a bit of a deeper dub step mix with older tunes I've not really played before, all on my computer from yonks ago. One bit is a wee bit off for a few seconds, but overall I'm pretty please


nice mix sim  enjoying very much. top tunes


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2013)

dogroughzine said:


> my NYE Gabba set, a few fuckups but there's some stompers in there if that's your thing!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dan-hutchinson/dj-dark-passenger-gabba-cheese


 Tracklist? Im always interested in gabba set tracklists, its something I want to expand my collection of


----------



## sim667 (Jan 31, 2013)

ska invita said:


> nice mix sim  enjoying very much. top tunes


 TBH, its kind of inspired by my housemate, he's brill when it comes to those type of tunes and mixing 

http://soundcloud.com/dj-2e-01


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a recording from me and my mate Fabrok playing B2B at this. We were on first and we had some problems in the first hour with the mixer (bass cutting out, sound coming out one channel, jumpy needles etc), all settled down in the second hour - ive tried to tidy up the recording as best as possible

Should get an updated tracklist over the weekend...

MIKUS
Garden Of Eden - Serpent In The Garden
Steve Poindexter - Computer Madness
Three Generations - Let if Off
Satin Storm - Are You Ready To Sweat
Rock To The Beat - Reese
Pressure Dub - Ability II

FABROK
Unknown Tune
Unknown Tune
Renegade Soundwave - The Phantom
Stratosphere - Trigger
Reel 2 Reel - We ARe IE
Rabbit City - The Cutter
Tronik House – Uptempo (Reese Mix)

MIKUS
Beltram - My Sound
Rebel MC - Wickedest Sound
Dee PAttern - Who's The Bad Man
4 Hero - The Scorcher

FABROK
DD Hass & X10CIV - Hi Tech Muuusic
es-pee-dee & dj distroi - Alpha Wave
Armageddon featuring Ray Keith - News At Ten

MIKUS
The House Crew - Keep The Fire Burning
Nebula 2 - Athema

FABROK
Badboy (in comes the e tune)
Krome & Time - This Sound Is For The Underground
Noise Factory - Bring Forth The Noise

MIKUS
DJ's Unite ‎– DJ's Unite
Mickey Finn thing - Rough Justice thing
DJ's Unite ‎– In Effect (Dancin' The Whole Night)

FABROK
Jonny L - Hurt You So
1.40?
gal come here now!
Naz aka Naz - Started Again
Acen Trip TO The Moon

MIKUS
Manix - I Cant Stand It
Doc Scott - Here Come The Drums
Rufige Cru - Menace
Intense - White Doctor Groove (Bush Mix)

http://www.terraincognita.co.uk/musik/Mikuś B2B Fabrok Distant Planet.mp3


----------



## electroplated (Feb 1, 2013)

Ages since I posted something of mine on here - here's a bit of electro:

mixcloud link






Bass 305 - Science Of Sound Intro
Newcleus - Jam On It (Xed Remix)
Freak Force Crew - The Art Of Sampling
The Freakazoids - What Is A Dj (Streetsounds Remix)
Radionasty - Radio 3
R21 - Rock The Night
Max_Durante & Debonaire - Disco Bitch (Max Durante Italbass Version)
Debonaire - Freaks In The Bedroom
Freak Force Crew - 80MF8
Mumbai Science - Impact (The Advent & Industrialyzer 'Music & Machine' Remix)
Donnie Diggler - Evolution (Magnetic Bass Force Remix)
Debonaire - Rock The Funky Beats
Bmv - Lefty Righty
Grow - Toe Control (Anthony Nuzzo Remix)
The Advent - Quandrantize
Will Web - Skaro
Dynamik Bass System - Invasion From Mars
Dynamix II - Sedona
Scratch D feat. Brazen - Throwdown (Vocal Mix)


----------



## dogroughzine (Feb 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Tracklist? Im always interested in gabba set tracklists, its something I want to expand my collection of


 
Give me a sec mate I'll write it out now


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 1, 2013)

Played on the MS Stubnitz final night, bit of a warm up set, but some nice stuff for techno/Bass fans.

http://ursamal.wordpress.com/2013/02/01/live-darkfloor-in-session-19-icebreaker-2-ms-stubnitz/

DL Link - http://darkfloor.co.uk/sessions/darkfloorsession019_ursa.mp3

TL:
Analog Roland Orchestra – Chorus [Ornaments]
Ghettozoid – Boy Toy (House of Black Lanterns remix) [Electronic Explorations]
Barker & Baumecker – Schlangbang [Ostgut Ton]
Lee J Malcolm – Trashcan Riotface Queen [EPM]
MPIA3 – Mountain of Ash [R&S]
Death Grips – Guillotine (Voidloss remix) [Voidloss]
Clouds – Those cracks in your face, do they hurt? [Turbo]
Lucy – Finnegan [Curle]
Darling Farah – Fortune (Bambounou remix) [Civil Music]
Tim Wolff – Arpeggi Yo (Old School edit) [Bulletdodge]
LFO – We Are Back [Warp]
MPIA3 – Crusty Juice [R&S]
Randomer – Nar [Hemlock]
Ursa – Greenock Martyr [dub]
Patscan – Schnumbers (Ursa remix) [Ricochet]
LFO – Butterslut [Warp]
Addison Groove ft. Spank Rock – Bad Things [50 Weapons]
Ikonika – I Make Lists [Hum & Buzz]
Ursa – Early Extremities [dub]
Actraiser – Shadowboxing remix [Cut]


----------



## Moronik (Feb 1, 2013)

electroplated said:


> Ages since I posted something of mine on here - here's a bit of electro:
> 
> mixcloud link
> 
> ...


 
seriously loving this 

I don't know much about electo apart from I like it, so the tracklisting is AWESOME!


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2013)

dogroughzine said:


> Give me a sec mate I'll write it out now


 
My traktor just keeps a list, so I can copy and paste 

Would be appreciated though...... I've got lots of very hard music, but no gabber whatsoever apart from a gabbermex sampler which is the shit.


----------



## dogroughzine (Feb 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Tracklist? Im always interested in gabba set tracklists, its something I want to expand my collection of


 
Tracklist as follows:

Endymion ft. Ollie - Grow
Angerfist - Bite yo Style
The Prodigy - No Good (Start the dance) (Re-style bootleg)
Diss Reaction - Jiiieeehaaa (Angerfist Remix)
Porter Robinson - Spitfire (Endymion Bootleg)
Satronica vs Unexist - Fuck the System
Tommyknocker - T-2012
Angerfist ft. Radium - Assault
DJ Mad Dog and Anime - Hardcore Machine
Tommyknocker ft Ian K - Scream
The Viper & Neophyte - Nothing to Lose
Endymion & Art of Fighters  - Lets get it on (Original mix)
Anime - A-bomb
Neophyte vs Tha Playah - Still nr. 1 (Original mix)
Angerfist - Dance with the Wolves (Randy and Radium Remix)
The Sickest Squad - Offsick


----------



## dogroughzine (Feb 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> My traktor just keeps a list, so I can copy and paste
> 
> Would be appreciated though...... I've got lots of very hard music, but no gabber whatsoever apart from a gabbermex sampler which is the shit.


 
I've got them in a list on my Google docs anyway, I just had to complete all the artist names etc. I've got a massive folder of Gabba 320kbps mp3s if you want them?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 1, 2013)

dogroughzine said:


> I've got them in a list on my Google docs anyway, I just had to complete all the artist names etc. *I've got a massive folder of Gabba 320kbps mp3s if you want them?*


 
That would be lovely mate...... I can probably swap you some stuff if ive got anything of interest, a lot of dubstep/drumstep/hardstep dnb in my collection.


----------



## dogroughzine (Feb 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> That would be lovely mate...... I can probably swap you some stuff if ive got anything of interest, a lot of dubstep/drumstep/hardstep dnb in my collection.


 
Sounds like a plan. I'll PM you my email address, I'll try and upload it to Google Drive or something. Headed off out now will sort it out a bit later mate.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 2, 2013)

The squeal like a piggie mix - drumstep and dubstep squealers 

http://www.nexusradio.co.uk/?p=episode&name=2013-02-02_squeal_like_a_piggie_-_01:02:13.mp3

Also available through itunes podcast app 

Cocaine - V.I.P. Mix - Shufunk​Damage (Original Mix) - SubVibe​War Machine - Reso​Mechanical Jaw - Bong​Diplodocus (Kill The Noise Remix) - Noisia​The Last Dawn (Original Mix) - FIGURE​And The Beat Goes On (Original Mix) - Terravita​Forgive Me (Heist Remix) - Document One​Step Down Mcmash Clan Remix - Mcmash Clan​Vampires - Figure​Incoming (Taku Remix) - Ajapai​Citizens Unite VIP (Original Mix) - Kanji Kinetic​Dangerbass - Kanji Kinetic​Murder Machine (ft.Dieselboy) - Mark Instinct & Bare​Lose It (Drumstep Mix) - Dirty Deeds​Long Time - Alpine Dub​Knife - Oceania​Hustle Hard - PropaTingz​Cascade (Cutline Remix - Radio Edit) - The Prototypes​Screamer (Drumstep Mix) - Captain Panic!​100m Dash (Original Mix) - RUN DMT​Depth Charge (Drumstep To Dubstep Mix) - Murdaaa​Kick Ass - The Mcmash clan​Stepping On The Devil's Tail (Original Mix) - High Rankin​Rack n Ruin - Dazed Confused - King midas sound​Jaw Drop feat. Sean Smith (Original Mix) - Sean Smith, South Central​Save yourself the pain feat. Tigerlight - High Rankin​No Holds Barred feat. Noisia - Excision Remix - Noisia, Foreign Beggars​Swagga - Original Mix - Excision, Datsik​Warzone - Bratkilla​Bird Boy – Sinister Souls​Sodden (Original Mix) - Culprate​Rezorecta (Kai Wachi Remix) - Black Tiger Sex Machine​


----------



## Coolfonz (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Urbanites...55 minute house mix for you

http://soundcloud.com/coolfonz/i-thought-i-understood-the

*Henrik Schwarz - Take words in return*
*Lovebirds - N2deep*
*Marcus Worgull and Osunlade - Reno*
*Jovonn - Slammin doors*
*Dense and Pika - Crispy duck*
*Geeman - Bang't*
*Dennis Ferrer - P 2 da DJ*
*Jovonn - Get up*
*Gerd - Friendly fire (Extended mix)*
*Kim Ann Foxman - Return it (John Selway remix)*
*Maceo Plex - Love somebody else*
*Cocolores - Heart quest (Deetron remix)*
*Deetron ft Ovasoul - I cling (Yoruba soul mix)*
*Guy called Gerald - Groove of the ghetto*
*Motor city drum ensemble - Monorail*
*Ty - Wait a minute (Dwele remix)*
*Nick Curly - Underground (Dennis Ferrer remix)*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 10, 2013)

The last in my Apocalypse Django series.....

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/apocalypse-django-vol-vi-and-god-called-unto-django/








*Apocalypse Django – Vol 6 – And God Called Unto Django*
A Look that Means You’re Dead – Voiceover
The Lonely Shepherd – Danielle Licari
The Bandit and The Gringo – Voiceover
WOR – Django Django
The Holy One and The Woman – Voiceover
Bullet for the Stranger Seq 3 – Bruno Nicolai
Challenge of the McKenna’s Seq 10 – Francesco De Masi
1977 – Anita Tijoux
Toho Mark – Toshiaki Tsushima
Barquero: Big Chase – Dominic Frontiere
Professionisti Per Un Massacro – Carlos Pes
Canto Di Morte – Gian Franco & Gian Piero Reverberi
The Man Comes Around – Johnny Cash
Django Shoots First Seq 16 – Bruno Nicolai
Truth – Alexander
Grave Digger – The Aggrolites
Desperados – Two Tone Club
Change – Coolio Vs Morricone
Carambola – Franco Bixio and Vince Tempera
Crying (Main Theme) – Roberto Pregardio
Beautiful Hair – Broadcast
The Four Horsemen of Pater Noster M33 – Luis Bacalov
I’m the one… - Django
Addio a Fratelli Jeffrey – Ennio Morricone
Triggernometry – Bill Elm & Woody Jackson
We are Born When We Die – Apollo Sunshine
Addio Colonnello – Ennio Morricone
Faccia a Faccia – Ennio Morricone
Love… - Django
10,000 Dollari Per Un Massacre – Nora Orlandi
L’Arena – Ennio Morricone
Django – Koji Endo


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 10, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/hard-drive-superstar-vol-iv-better-left-unsaid/


Intro
My Rock Pants On - By Turing Machine
Prepare A Coffin - By Tortoise
Ashen Snow - By The Dirty Three
Motorway - By Alex Gopher And Xavier Jamaux
Can You Dig It - By Ray Ayers
In An Altro Bar - By Ennio Morricone
Rockin’ Robot - By Orchestra Peter Thomas
The Lamb - By Aphrodite's Child
Flame Out - By 101 Strings
Which One Of You Jerks Drank My Arnold Palmer - By Blockhead
No More Affairs - By Tindersticks


----------



## de_dog (Feb 13, 2013)

10 Minutes of house music


----------



## Deadlock (Feb 13, 2013)

If you like your Trap, Dubstep, DnB, Glitch and enjoy bouncing of your walls then this will be right up your street!

http://www.mixcloud.com/djdeadlock/deadlock-year-of-the-snake
1. Soul Gravy - Antiserum & Djunya
2. Freestyle - Bassnector Ft Angel Haze
3. Yaow! - Baauer
4. Goooo - TNGHT
5. Harlem Shake - Baauer
6. Moonrock Badman - Downlink
7. Jump Ya Body - Kill The Noise
8. Crooked - ConRank
9. Jook - Tipper
10. Cold Blooded - Datsik
11. Welcome - Conrank & Deadlock
12. Special Dedication - Dj Nut Nut (Sigma Remix)
13. Shanghai Tang - Conrank 
14. Come Selecta - Rewind
15. Bounce - Mindscape, Zero Method VIP
16. Spitfire - Poreter Robinson, Kill The Noise Remix
17. Triggerman feat Junior Revelation - Conrank & Deadlock 
18. Let It Go - Full 
19. Cerebellum Serenade - Mr Bill 
20. Of The Trees - Threshold 
21. Loist Moinal - Opiou
22. Robofunk - Skope
23. Glitchy Dolphin - Jay Elder
24. Ditors - Dubsective
25. Sleaze - Knife Party feat. Mistajam
26. Get a Grip - LV & Mumdance 
27. Tik Tok - Kind Yoof & DJ Gold


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2013)

yo Deadlock! you well?
long time no post, straight back with a mix 
big up


----------



## Deadlock (Feb 13, 2013)

ddraig said:


> yo Deadlock! you well?
> long time no post, straight back with a mix
> big up



yo ddraig i'm good! how are you? This mix is a selection of my favorite tracks that I'm playing out in Shanghai at the moment.  
Including my new track "Triggerman" which will be coming out later this year! Enjoy


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2013)

good man ta
great to here you're still smashing up the world and learning them!
good luck with the track


----------



## Deadlock (Feb 14, 2013)

ddraig said:


> good man ta
> great to here you're still smashing up the world and learning them!
> good luck with the track


 
Thanks


----------



## sim667 (Feb 14, 2013)

Deadlock said:


> View attachment 28975
> 
> If you like your Trap, Dubstep, DnB, Glitch and enjoy bouncing of your walls then this will be right up your street!
> 
> ...


 
Nice, Ill check this out


----------



## placid (Feb 16, 2013)

Ever since i picked up the Legowelt 12, I've been hooked on this label… some pure deepness, some top acid and some bizarre nonsense…. all in equal measures..all perfectly executed.

Thought id throw together pretty much every thing I own on this label….

You can hear it here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/its-all-l-i-e-s

Artists (in order)

Simoncino
Xosar
Samo Dj
Delroy Edwards
Sling and Samo
Two Dogs in a House
Terreke
Svengalisghost
Legowelt
Xosar
Legowelt
Steve Moore
Marcos Cabral
Delroy Edwards
Trackman Lafonte
Delroy Edwards
SSPS
Marcos Cabral
Real Bad News
U202
Samo Dj
Steve Moore
Two Dogs in a House
Terreke

As always, done in one hit on 2 xTechnics 1210s.


----------



## moody (Feb 16, 2013)

^ listening now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 16, 2013)

*REEL TANK Vol 1 – A Mixtape inspired by the film OUT OF THE BLUE – dedicated to LINDA MANZ*

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/reel-tank-vol-1-a-mixtape-inspired-by-the-film-out-of-the-blue/






Kill All Hippies – Linda Manz
Kill All Hippies – Primal Scream
Why D’ya Have to Leave Me – Linda Manz
Heartbreak Hotel – Suzi Quatro
It’s Better to Burn Out – Linda Manz
El Rock Nunca Muera – El Tri
Off Balance – Linda Manz
Fucked Up Baby – DOA
Behind My Smile – The Subhumans
Did You No Wrong – Sex Pistols
Punk – Linda Manz
Wild One – Jet Harris
Got into a Fight – Linda Manz & Dennis Hopper
C’mon Everybody – Sid Vicious
Out of Luck – Pointed Sticks
Thrasher – Sun Araw
Teddy Bear – Linda Manz & Sharon Farrell & Dennis Hopper
Teddy Bear – Laurel Aitken
My Old Man’s a Bum – DOA
It’s My Life – Linda Manz and Raymond Burr
It’s My Life – The Animals
What Do You Wanna Do? – Linda Manz and Raymond Burr
Somebody’s Mom – Pointed Sticks
MOTHERFUCKERS – Linda Manz
Party for your Right to Fight – Public Enemy
Punk and Elvis – Dennis Hopper
Dead at Birth – The Subhumans
Punk Gesture – Linda Manz & Sharon Farrell
Pieces of My Life – Elvis Presley
Out of the Blue - Voiceover
My My Hey Hey – Neil Young
Signing Off – Linda Manz


----------



## sim667 (Feb 21, 2013)

Gone through my deepest darkest parts of iTunes for these 130 tunes, sorry they're not all 320's, mixing could be better, I was a bit out of my element with some of these.

Bit of weird one for me, fancied trying something different 

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/130-mix-february




> Tracklist:
> 
> We Are You In The Future – Martyn
> New York – Kerrier District
> ...


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2013)

A mixture of roots and oldies, with a few tunes featuring the vocal and production talents of BB Seaton, who Stephen interviewed this week.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 20th February 2013.mp3

Can't Give Up - Mr Dallas (Tuff Scout 7")
Push Away - Two Heads (Tuff Scout 7")
Just A Tree - Kashief Lindo (Joe Frasier 7")
Jah See & Know - Kelvin Judah (Foundation Sound 7")
Gold Of Sheba - Earl 16 (Merge 10")
It's Me Mama - Ras Ronald & Sister Taliba (Forward Roots 10")
Rainbow Into The Rio Mino ~ Rico (Trybute LP)
Jerico ~ Ethiopians (Wind 7")
Give A Helping hand ~ Gaylads (Coxsone 7")
Always Trying ~ Judah Eskender Tafari (Studio 1 7")
Hush Up ~ Larry andAlvin (Studio 1 7")
It's A Sign- BB Seaton (Studio 1 7")
Forgive Them Lord- BB Seaton (Soul Beat 7")
Sun Of Man- Alton Ellis (Clintone 7")
You're A Wanted Man- The Starlites (GG's 7")
Who Really Care - Ken Boothe (Roots International 7")
Something New - Conscious Minds (Soul Beat 7")
True True To My Heart - Keith Hudson (Mafia 7")
Rasta Country - Keith Hudson (Clocktower 7")
Meshwire- Winston Wright & The Supersonics (Barons 7")
Don On Bond Street- Tommy McCook & The Supersonics (Treasure Isle 7")
Real Hot- Lennie Hibbert (Studio 1 LP)
Rainbow Country- Struggle (Archive 7")
Natty Lead The Way- True Persuaders (Forward Roots 7")
Untamed- The Mighty Abijans (Swing Beat 7")
Wise Rasta Man - Junior Soul & The Young Experience Band (Jam-rock 7")
We Need More Love - K C White (Ras Adbra 7")
Running Over - Bitty McClean & Josey Wales (Taxi 12")


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> The squeal like a piggie mix - drumstep and dubstep squealers
> 
> http://www.nexusradio.co.uk/?p=episode&name=2013-02-02_squeal_like_a_piggie_-_01:02:13.mp3
> 
> ...


 
That's rather disgraceful. 

Good fucking work!


----------



## Addy (Mar 2, 2013)

Been a while since I posted a set so here you go..

Nu-Rave breaks & Future Jungle

Strange Rollers - Killa Bad Sound (Jumped up Rework)
Simon Holmes - Questions (Original Mix)
Eddie Voyager Dibby Dibby Sound   HELD II RANSOM 004
Simon Holmes - Purple Heart (Original Mix)
North Base - Borrow My Sound
Kambelt - Woah (Original Mix)
M Beat - Dark Magnet - RADIOKILLAZ EDIT - 
DJ Chemistry - Movement of Rastafari - RadioKillaZ Remix
Eddie Voyager- No Buts - HELD II RANSOM 004
Simon Holmes - 2 B Free (Original Mix)
Menace - Unconditional Rewind
??? - warp
Killah - Radiokillaz
Strange Rollers - Bloodshot Eyes - HELD II RANSOM 004
Boomsha Family - Hornz 2012   Curious
Circles remix
DannyBreaks_FarOut_AlStormMix
Ramos & Supreme - Ramos.&.Supreme.Crowd.Control.DJ.Twista.Future.Jungle.Remix
FaydzandTwista - Sike.feat.Rachel.Wallace.Lost.In.A.Daze.Pyramid.Remix
FaydzandTwista - E-Lab.Rat.Rat.Hustle.RadioKillaZ.Remix
FaydzandTwista - Ellis.Dee.&.Dj.Twista.Touch.Me
FaydzandTwista - DJ.Faydz.&.Joey.Riot.New.Style
FaydzandTwista - King.Yoof.Back.2.Hackney
FaydzandTwista - Vinyl.Junkie.&.Austin.Jah.Love.Stu.&.Nee.Remix
Simon Harris - Leviticus -Bootleg
FaydzandTwista - Liquid.8..Colour.Blind.Sanxion.Remix
Kambelt - Round The Corner (Original Mix)
FaydzandTwista - Resin.Make.My.Body.Move
FaydzandTwista - Dope.Ammo.92.Flavaz
FaydzandTwista - Ellis.Dee.&.Dj.Twista.Entertainment.At.Its.Best
The Rumblist - Blur Face (Original Mix)
The Bell Tune - INSa 241s Liquid 140 mix
DJ Slim - Sing it Loud Remix

Download 2 hrs - 110MB


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2013)

*130 - 140 Wobbly Bassline Bizniz - The pre haircut mix*

Clicky



> ​
> 
> Hyding In Tha Bushes – Squire of Gothos
> Hot Fire – Reuben G
> ...


----------



## Addy (Mar 9, 2013)

A bit of deep house..

Deep house....
2 hrs @ 128kbps
Download

*Tracklist*
 DJ T. feat. Khan - Leavin' Me (David August Remix)
 Tornado Wallace - Insect Overlords (Original Mix)
 Art Department - Touch You Gently (Original Mix)
 John Talabot - So Will Be Now feat. Pional
 Parallel Dance Ensemble - Shopping Cart (Maxxi Soundsystem Remix)
 Todd Terje - Inspector Norse (Original Mix)
 John Monkman & Disco Stu - Don't Have to Be Beautiful (Original Mix)
 Kellerkind - Backflash
 Thyladomid, Adriatique - Feeling Good (Original mix)
 Odd Parents feat. Maceo Plex - Fame (Catz N Dogz & Martin Dawson Sweet Saturday Remix)
 Adam Port - Someone To Love (Original Mix)
 Maceo Plex - Under The Sheets (Original Mix)
 Bocca Grande - Even If (Mr Fingers Remix)
 Huxley - Let It Go (Original Mix)
 Unknown Artist - What You Need (Coat Of Arms Remix)
 Kevin Saunderson Feat Inner City - Future-Kenny Larkin Tension Mix
 life and death feat. scott mccloud - step aside (lightweight)
 Pachanga Boys - Time
 Elef - Tales Of 88 (Huxley Remix)
 Maetrik - The Reason (Original Mix)
 Martin Buttrich &Yooj - Mademoiselle (Martin Buttrich Remix)
 Martin Landsky - The Composer (Original Mix)
 Maetrik - The Entity (Original Mix)
 Carl Cox - Chemistry (Nicole Moudaber Remix)
 Stefano Noferini - Fact

Download


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 10, 2013)

*La Violenza di Città Italiana – Il Volumne Uno - I Bastardi Con Le Pistole*

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/la...ana-il-volumne-uno-i-bastardi-con-le-pistole/







Voiceover – Voiceover
Guido & Maurizio De Angelis - Roma Violenta (New Special Squad)
Voiceover – Voiceover
Armando Trovajoli - Blazing Magnum
Ennio Morricone - Cosa Avete Fatto A Solange
Alessandro Alessandroni - Devil's Nightmare
Piero Piccioni - Babylon I'm Coming
Franco Micalizzi - Il Cinico, L'Infame, Il Violento (Running To The Airport)
Voiceover – Voiceover
Franco Micalizzi - Italia A Mano Armata
Piero Umiliani - Hard Times
Voiceover – Voiceover
Goblin – Death Dies
Franco Micalizzi - I Due Volti Della Paura
Claudio Simonetti – Opera
Papa Chango - The Mantis
Guido & Maurizio De Angelis - La Polizia Incrimina, La Legge Assolve
Adriano Fabi & Sammy Barbot - Mark
Luis Bacalov - Summertime Killer (Ricatto Alla Malla)
Secret Chiefs 3 - Sophia's Theme
Orchestra e Coro del Teatro Massimo Bellini di Catania – Intermezzo (Cavalleria Rusticana)
Ennio Morricone - Un Amico


----------



## braindancer (Mar 11, 2013)

Last Friday I was slightly drunk and decided to put together a radio show featuring new releases I had recently enjoyed.  It focuses on electronic music - techno, bass, and more ambient stuff.  I can't mix so it features me prattling on a bit in between tunes instead which you could probably do without but the tunes are awesome!  I enjoyed myself very much so aim to do it on a regular basis....

http://www.mixcloud.com/postambientfuzz/the-techn-o-clock-news-march-2013/

Laika - Benjamin Damage
Wade In - Rainer Veil
Road - Wen 
YJY UX - Autechre
Ocean - Segue  
You Show No Emotion At All  - Prurient 
Psychic Warfare - Function 
44 (Noise version) - Apparat 
Wanderlust (Old Apparatus Remix) - Cloud boat


----------



## placid (Mar 15, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/convextion-erp-tlc-mix

Tracklist at some point

p


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 15, 2013)

well now. It's all been very quiet from me around here lately - had our mediafire shut down 
but. It seems that hosting has been sorted out by my 'DJ life-partner' so let's have a lil' look shall we?

Me an' Randy (of Randy & Earl's old record club) got ourselves a couple new hats last year.
we was drunk. as is the way. and became a thing called hickeysonic
which started out as piss-taking and has since morphed into a proper thing.
so it goes.
we now produce a fortnightly 2 hour long show for basic.fm
which we call panic & carousels.
we alternate so it's basically one a month, here's my most recent effort - starts out
pretty gentle but soon heads off into pounding industrial techno territory
generally speaking we'll be aiming for more variety but I was over excited about
The House Of God's 20th birthday.




Episode 4 - Thee Monkey's Claw in The House Of God

Living Lens - Mountains (Centralia, Thrill Jockey, 2013)
In Search Of A Lost Faculty - Matmos ( The Marriage Of True Minds, Thrill Jockey, 2013)
A Correction - Fieldhead ( A Correction, Gizeh records, 2012)
Unannounced - Azure Ray (As Above So Below, Affairs Of The Heart, 2012)
Sleepless - Andy Stott (Luxury Problems, Modern Love, 2012)
Roses for The Dead (Dro Carey Remix) - Halls ( Free download, No Pain In Pop, 2012)
Jupiters (Happa Remix) - Four Tet (12", TEXT records, 2012)
Banana Skank (Part 2) - Roots Manuva (Banana Skank EP, Big Dada, 2013)
Why They Hide Their Bodies Under My Garage - Blawan (His He She & She, Hinge Finger, 2012)
Half Nelson - Trade (Works The Long Nights, 2013)
Else (radio edit) - Ancient Methods ( Third Method, Ancient Methods, 2009)
Clean It Up - Karenn ( Untitled, Works The Long Nights, 2012)
Magneze - Surgeon ( Downwards, 1995)
Death Head Said - Regis (Delivered Into The Hands Of Indifference, Downwards, 2012 )
Don't Give Way To Fear part 2 - British Murder Boys (Don't Give Way To Fear, Counterbalance, 2003)
Operation Neptune Spear Pt.1 - Vatican Shadow (Operation Neptune Spear,Hospital Productions,2012)
In Another Way - My Bloody Valentine (MBV, 2013)
Temptation & Desire - Silent Servant (Negative Fascination, Hospital Productions,2012)
White/Drip - Rrose (Artificial Light (1969 - 1909), Sandwell District, 2011 )
Foreign Object - Monolake (Ghosts, Imbalance, 2012)
In Another Country - BMB (Where Pail Limbs Lie, Liberation Technologies, 2012)
RADIANCE - Surgeon (Breaking The Frame, Dynamic Tension, 2011)
Black Peace - Byetone (SyMeta, Raster-Noton, 2011)
Cubs! Do Your Best! - Sandra Electronics (Lino 7" )
She Belongs To Eternity - Ugandan Methods (Sixth Method, Ancient Methods, 2012)
Untitled 7" B - Sandwell District (Feed Forward, Sandwell District, 2011)

link - http://houseofstaggerorg.ipage.com/hickeysonic/panicandcarousels4.zip

an archive of all panic & carousels shows/hickeysonic nonsense thus far..... this beat is hickeysonic


----------



## braindancer (Mar 15, 2013)

Second edition of the Techn O Clock News - featuring some techno, some ambient and some stuff in between:

http://www.mixcloud.com/postambientfuzz/the-techn-o-clock-news-with-peter-sissons/

JTC - Black Oracle
Kassem Mosse - IP Mirrors
The Third Man - Double Dawn (Original Mix)
Dauwd - And
Alberich - No Mistake
Isnaj Dui - West
Maps and Diagrams - Yriate (Isan's Ship to Shore Remix)
TVO - Super 8 in Glasgow Tenement
JTC - Sonic Criminal
Pye Corner Audio - The Black Mill Video Tape


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 17, 2013)

Me djing at Mass, Brixton in 2000 - recorded 100% live. Hard house / trance / nrg with an oldskool twist 

Opinions welcome

http://m.soundcloud.com/twentythreedom1/live-at-tsunami


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 20, 2013)

*soulphiction vs move d*

download or stream







soulphiction - prison song
soulphiction - so what
soulphiction & move d - the essence
soulphiction & move d - the limelight
move d - theo
move d - felix
move d - like i was kind
move d - aspiration 2010
move d - ac1d
move d - quit quittin'
soulphiction - free rotation i
missing linkx - who to call
soulphiction - some things remain
missing linkx - a short history of...

missing linkx is soulphiction, btw


----------



## sim667 (Mar 25, 2013)

We Like Drums 2 - The second mix of some of my heaviest DNB/Tekno filth. Love this stuff 

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/we-like-drums-2-march-2013







> Dub Phizix and Skeptical ft Strategy – Marka
> Throne Crusher - GORE TECH & LLAMATRON
> Duuure VIP – Cooh
> Perfect Organism – Sinister Souls ft The Outside Agency
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 25, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Me djing at Mass, Brixton in 2000 - recorded 100% live. Hard house / trance / nrg with an oldskool twist
> 
> Opinions welcome
> 
> http://m.soundcloud.com/twentythreedom1/live-at-tsunami


that link didnt work because it was on mobile mode (m.soundcloud) - this one works https://soundcloud.com/twentythreedom1/live-at-tsunami


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 25, 2013)

Cheers ska, nice one


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2013)

Rough and tough digital root steppers with hardly any records played at the wrong speed 

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo_Cry_Tough_20th_March_2013.mp3

Kings Of Kings - Pablo Gad (Jah Shaka 12")
Jah Is Everything - Tony Tuff (Jah Shaka 12")
Jah Creator - Johnny Clarke (Jah Shaka 12")
Government Man - Crystal (Muzikcity 10")
First Thao - Artikal (Cultural Warriors 10")
The Peacemaker - Disciples (Disciples Vintage 10")
Merciful Dub - Disciples (Disciples Vintage 10")
Peace Inna Dub - Wayne McArthur (Moon Wave 10")
Surviving - Earl 16 & Love Grocer (Universal Egg 10")
Melodica Tribute - Prospadub (Cultural Warriors 10")
Locks A Flow - Chuck Fender (Cousins 10")
Slave Driver - Junior Wilson (Taitu 10")
Africa - Mighty Criket (Tablet 12")
Warms The Nation - Fish Goat & Sufferah (Sound'N'Pressure 12")
Afrikan People - Ras Tweed (Mellow Vibes 12")
The Light - Christine Miller (Roots Hi-Tek 10")
Runaway - Eek-A-Mouse (High Steppers 7")
Rainbow Circle Throne - Jah Mason (Jah Warrior 7")

Shaka business:


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2013)

URRGHHH.... love it 

More selections like this please Ringo!



ringo said:


> Runaway - Eek-A-Mouse (High Steppers 7")


----------



## ringo (Mar 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> URRGHHH.... love it
> 
> More selections like this please Ringo!


 
Heh, I've had quite a bit of that, played most of that & a load more at the Interlight jungle night on Saturday @ The Castle, went down very well.

I've had a period of not playing all that stuff for a while, really enjoying going through it all again. Got a tonne of tunes in that style, plenty more to come


----------



## sim667 (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm getting a 404 error on that ringo


----------



## ringo (Mar 27, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I'm getting a 404 error on that ringo


 
Just replaced it, works for me now, let me know if its still wonky


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 29, 2013)

*Moved to Mixes thread (it wasn't by an urbanite - sorry)


----------



## Dj TAB (Apr 2, 2013)

...this isn't so much a post for mixes, more a generic one!

Toby on Mixcloud

I have been archiving all sorts of stuff on mixcloud as of late, all the SpinCycle mixes have been archived, a few other mixes I have found lurking on the hard drive from HouseBreakin' days, and I have archived all my recent radio shows on interFACE there as well. I do hope you might go have a listen sometime....!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 2, 2013)

Following you now - will delve into these mixes over coming weeks - plenty there


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 4, 2013)

yep. thaaaat's MASSIVE. sorry.

anyway, here's episode 6 of Panic & Carousels - 'Lift Yr Skinny Claws'

John Oswald - Mad Mod
David Holmes - Caddell Returns
Wire - & Much Besides
Mark Kozelek - Like Rats
Sonic Youth - Secret Girl
Black Pus - All Out Of Sorts
Propergol - Psycho Road
Emptyset - Chislehurst Mine, Kent, England 02.11.12
Prurient - Origin Of Genocide
Cult Of Luna - In Awe Of
Final - B3
Chrome - Nova Feedback
Colin Newman - Alone
Kid 606 - Left Hand Pathfinder
The Haxan Cloak - Miste
Not Waving - Tanami Wolfe Creek
Pye Corner Audio - Wasted Evolution
Motion Sickness Of Time Travel - Efflorescence
Clark - Com Re-Touch/Pocket For Jack
El-P - Time Won't Tell
Barn Owl - The Long Shadow
Einsturzende Neubauten - Wueste
The Blood Of Heroes - Towers Arise Underground
Ensemble Economique - Mouth Of The River
Prurient - I Understand You
Archers Of Loaf - Chumming The Ocean
Ben Woods - Until Our Eyes Adjust
Patti Smith - Easter

*download / mixcloud / blogpost*


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2013)

.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2013)

Officially spring so here's this years SPRING SUN SOUL, 1hr of new-life sun vibes: open your windows and hit play! http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/spring-sun-soul.html




Spring Sun Soul 

Lazer Sword - Sky Burial
Bennie Maupin - Quasar 
Betty Carter - Sounds (Movin' On) 
Erro - Don't Change 
Mr Fingers - Children at Play
Lopez Walker - Jah Jah New Garden 
Alpha and Omega - Jah is Calling 
Alpha Omega - Envy 
The Detroit Experiment - Think Twice
OK Jazz - Bolingo Ya Bouge 
Ballake Sissoko and Vincent Segal - Wo Ye N'Gnougobine


----------



## tendril (Apr 21, 2013)

Available as a direct download from: http://www.shotgunsandwich.net/audio/cherrypicked.mp3


Face Off - Soundboy
Plump Djs - Freakshow [Freestylers 'Raw As Fuck' Remix]
Total Science - Nosher VIP [DJ Craze & Baron Remix]
Pixie feat Rhallia - It Don't Come Easy
PFN- Stitch Up [Remnnie Pilgrim's Hum Mix]
Mulder - Listen To The Basstone
Vigi+Flip - Freak Frequency [Vigi+Flip's Unbalanced Mix]
Freq Nasty - Brooklyn To Brixton [Freestyler's Raw As Fuck Remix]
Freq Nasty feat Rodney P - Come Let Me Know [Freq Nasty & Blim's Misbehavin Mix]
Distortionz vs Drunken Allstars - Monkey Busieness
Dj Mutiny vs Shopliftas - Daily Operation
Shimano - Baddest Dj VIP
Krafty Kutz - Funky Ass Beats
X-Men - Busted Rhymes
Phrenetic - Fatal
Krafty Kuts vs Ed Solo feat TC Izlam - Bunker Buster
Freestylers feat Million Dan - Boom Blast [Deekline & Wizard feat Yolanda Remix]
Aquasky & Masterblaster- Doom [Breakfastaz Remix]
Baobinga - Session [Backdraft's Dirty Northern Bastards Remix]
Vext - Badbwoy [Deep Impact Remix]
J Mekka - Zilly Zozzage [JHz Squelchy Remix]
Tom Real vs The Rogue Element - Just Bash Out [Dreadzone Mix]
Friendly - The Bump 'N' Grind
Mr Velcro Fastener - Electical Appliances [Plump DJs Vocal Mix]
Kickflip - Crazy shit
Freestylers - Get A Life [Poxy Music remix]
Koma & Bones - High Rollin'


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

interesting!
grabbing now, 279mb!


----------



## tendril (Apr 21, 2013)

ddraig said:


> interesting!
> grabbing now, 279mb!


aye, I like to get it up at the best quality bitrate. I'd give the wav if I had the webspce


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

tidy


----------



## ringo (Apr 22, 2013)

Strictly roots and culture http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo_Cry_Tough_17th_April_2013.mp3

Down Here In Babylon – Brent Dowe (Crazy Joe 7”)
Without Love - Leroy Smart (Well Charge 7")
Mr Big Man - Judy Mowatt (Ashandan 7")
Obey Your Parents - Michael Prophet (Vivian Jackson 7")
Idrins Feel Nice - Delroy Williams (Message 7")
Warrior No Tarry Ya - Junior Delgado (DEB 7")
Down In Babylon- Al Campbell (Channel One 7")
Pharoah Hiding- Junior Byles (Wizdom 7")
Flour Power- Naggo Morris (Clocktower 7")
Let The Wicked Run Away- John Holt (Striker Lee 7")
Tribute To Count Ossie- Jackie Mittoo (Jackpot 7")
Fast Car- Jackie Mittoo (Studio 1 7")
Poor People - Junior Murray (Studio 1 7")
No Burden - Jim I (Studio 1 7")
Frenemies - K Vibes (Studio 1 7")
Watergate Rock - King Tubbys (Black & White 7")
Psalms Of Dub - King Tubbys (Black & White 7")
How Long Jah Jah - Jah Stitch (Live & Love 7")
Mo Bay Special - Jah Massa (Ace Tone 7")
Drifter- I Roy (Moodisc 7")
The Answer- Lone Ranger (Studio 1 7")
Trouble Never Set Like Rain- Ringo (Bent Vibes 7")
Girls Be Good- Tony Chin (Black Solidarity 7")
Babylon Policy/Peaceful Something - Roy Rankin & Hugh Brown (KG IMPERIAL 12”)
Babylon You Must Go Down - Desmond Irie (TR Groovemaster 7")
Move Out Of Babylon Rastaman- Johnnie Clarke (Justice 7")


----------



## Addy (Apr 22, 2013)

Old Skool Hardcore mix 92-94

Rhythm Section - Dreamworld
Terrorize - It's Just A Feeling
Rhythm Section - Perfect Love 2am
Raging Rockers - Kounter Act (French Maid Mix)
Ray Keith - Ray Keith - Tapes A1
Hedgehog Affair - Oh Wow What A Rush            
Generator - Narcomaniac (Adrenochrome Mix
Tango - Can't Stop The Rush
Top Buzz - Living In Darkness (Original Mix)
Tango - Factor 5
Rhythm Quest - Closer To All Your Dreams (Truely Happy Mix)
Spectral - Touch Somebody (DJ Seduction Remix), Cue Records (TCUE014 A1), 1992
pyschotropic - Hypnosis (SL2 Remix)
Omer & Crooks - Timerock.mp3
The Brothers Grimm - Exodus (The Lion awakes)
Sound Corp - Dreamfinder (Remix)
Open Skies - Ozone Nights
SL2 - Drumbeats
Nu Matic - Body Fusion [Drum & Bass Mix]
House Crew - We Are Hardcore
splice [pmt011] - gonna break (acidism) [parliament] (1992)
One II One - I Want You (Manix Remix)
Satin Storm - Let's Get Together
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Peace & Loveism (4 Hero Remix)
Prodigy - Made In 2 Minutes
Oaysis - Incredible Bass (Remix)
N.R.G. - B2 The Real Hardcore
Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
DJ Crystl - Let It Roll
DJ Force and the Evolution - Fall Down On Me
Tango & Ratty - Final Conflict
Macka Brown - Go Down Baby
Darkage - Dj solo
Tango & Fallout - Recoil
Slipmatt - Breaking Free                 
splice [pmt011] - barefoot (take me up) [parliament] (1992)
Bizzy B & Equinox - Everybody
Slipmatt - Hear Me                       
Jumping Jack Frost - Osmosis (Ratty Remix)
Happy Tunes - Rushin' On Pink Champagne
Luna C - Infect Me

Download


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2013)

ringo said:


> Without Love - Leroy Smart (Well Charge 7")


Have got the dub of this but never heard the vocal before now - always exciting when that happens - great vocal piece
Loving Warrior No Tarry Ya - Junior Delgado


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Have got the dub of this but never heard the vocal before now - always exciting when that happens - great vocal piece
> Loving Warrior No Tarry Ya - Junior Delgado


 
I couldn't remember if I already had the Smart on 7" on or not when I saw it, but it was £4 and in great condition so I bought it anyway. Still haven't checked if its a double or not.

That Delgado is great but there's an even better one of the same name, I'll find it


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2013)

Here it is, top ten business!



DJ cut:


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2013)

I know that Delgado Warriors by an interesting remix that came out on Dubhead comp 1 - newb selection! 

But obviously you cant touch the original piece


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> I know that Delgado Warriors by an interesting remix that came out on Dubhead comp 1 - newb selection!
> 
> But obviously you cant touch the original piece




Didn't pick that one up, have quite a lot on that label. Slightly dodgy sampling on that, I'm not usually looking for too much motherfucker business in my roots 

Worst record label logo ever


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2013)

ringo said:


> Didn't pick that one up, have quite a lot on that label. Slightly dodgy sampling on that, I'm not usually looking for too much motherfucker business in my roots


its doesnt say motehrfucker in it does it? 

Vol 1 is my favourite from the series - buying that in 1999 was a real turning point where dub started to take over from DnB in my life! In fact that foot in both camps brought about this: If youve got a moment check out this mix I did which has one of the featured tracks from Vol1 Iration Steppas Rejection mixed with Urban Shakedown 'Some Justice'


----------



## ringo (Apr 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> its doesnt say motehrfucker in it does it?


 
The hip hop sample says "Should have shot the motherfucker" repeatedly.



ska invita said:


> Vol 1 is my favourite from the series - buying that in 1999 made was a real turning point where dub started to take over from DnB in my life! In fact that foot in both camps brought about this: If youve got a moment check out this mix I did which has one of the featured tracks from Vol1 Iration Steppas Rejection mixed with Urban Shakedown 'Some Justice'




Cheers, will have a listen.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2013)

ringo said:


> The hip hop sample says "Should have shot the motherfucker" repeatedly.


oh yeah i remember that now !  theres a sort of hip hop thing going on with it... as i said, "interesting"


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 27, 2013)

*f3z - concise*
download / stream








jonan kopp - reject
forward strategy group - labour division
justin berkovi - heat
alex coulton - grande swing
paul johnson - feel my m.f. bass
mike huckaby - baseline 87'
hound scales - case (nabis) (ghosts on tape remix)
intra:mental - thomp
sawf - sfika
blawan - vibe decorium
seldom felt 1 - b1
bleak - ekko
mental mayhem - joey's riot
lfo - i love acid
japanese telecom - john selway remix
james ruskin - outlined
joris voorn - incident


----------



## tendril (May 1, 2013)

tendril said:


> Available as a direct download from: http://www.shotgunsandwich.net/audio/cherrypicked.mp3
> 
> View attachment 31706
> Face Off - Soundboy
> ...


 
I recorded this, converted and uploaded it without really looking at the wav file in an editor. I have sinve looked and it is not a great recording, level wise. I hope to re-record it again this week with better levels. If i do so i shall re-post.


----------



## Fez909 (May 1, 2013)

tendril said:


> I recorded this, converted and uploaded it without really looking at the wav file in an editor. I have sinve looked and it is not a great recording, level wise. I hope to re-record it again this week with better levels. If i do so i shall re-post.


 
Does it just need normalisation? Or are the levels on each track inconsistent with each other?


----------



## Apathy (May 1, 2013)

​​http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/kershy-brainstorm-23-02-13​​Imperial Brothers - We Come To Rock​Tekno Too - Feeel The Power​Brainstorm - Rock The House​FX - Tape Path​Eon - Spice​Major Problems - Murder (25 To Life)​Deep C - African Reign​Space Opera - Space 3001​Frequency - Where Is Your Evidence?​Underkut - Both Ends​Demon Boyz - Dett​Cybersonik - Technarchy​Members Of The House - U R My People​LaTour - Blue​As It Grooves - Its A Feel Thing​Chemical Co - Tronic Equator​Zero Zero - Charlie Parker​DJ Professor - We Need Free style​Confusion Club - Move​Industrial - Renegade​Master Control - Nu dImension​Sub Bass - Disintergrate​Zero Zero - Superb Dementia​Tigers In Space - Untitled Revolution​Energy Storm - Darkness Beyond​Energizer 1​X-Es - Roller-Coaster​World Vol.2 - Melody X.Press​


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 4, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/br...l-ska-funk-punk-pop-rhythm-60s-beat-classics/


Soul Hero in His Soul Mobile – Cleavon Little
Super Soul Theme – The JB Pickers
Party Line – The Kinks
Funky Chicken – Winston Groovy
Queen of the World – Claudette
Roadrunner – Modern Lovers
Dance like a Monkey – New York Dolls
C’mon and Swim – Bobby Freeman
We’re Doin’ It (THANG) – Eddie Bo
Breakaway – Frank Popp Ensemble
Palladium – Liz Brady
Mustapha Dance – The Clash
Do Anything You Say – David Bowie
Circle Sky – The Monkees
Quick to Lick – Junior Murvin
Wha’pen – Sir Lord Comic
Soul of the Earth – Ruby Velle & The Soulphonics
She’s Gotta Have Soul – Bobby Blackmore & the Soul Express
Get Down With The Philly Sound – MFSB
Blind – Talking Heads
You Need Loving – Small Faces


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2013)

http://www.nexusradio.co.uk/?p=episode&name=2013-05-05_may_50:50_bambaraasklaat_mix.mp3

*May 2013 Jungle and Drums mix*

A mix with some of the tunes suggested in the ragga jungle threads in the forum and then moving in to some of my more usual filth






Tracklist


> Come Around (D&B mix) - DJ Dekline & Red Polo​Beat That Chest (J Bostron remix) – Dread Squad & Natalie Storm​Champion DJ (Serial Killaz VIP remix) - Rebel MC & Top Cat​Who's Gonna Make The Dance Ram (Serial Killaz remix) - Andrew Paul​Turn Down The Lights - Benny Page​Dangerous (Original Mix) - Benny Page & Solo Banton​Rock It Tonight (Marcus Visionary Original Dubplate Mix) - Johnny Osbourne​Perdominent (Original Mix) - Benny Page​Bongo Congo (Bongo Bong) (Wojtek Kruszewski Rework) – Manu Chao​Limb By Limb (RUN DMT REMIX) - Cutty Ranks​Step Down (Mcmash Clan Remix) - Mcmash Clan​Razor FIST(Miii Remix) – Unuramenura​Perfect Organism (ft The Outside Agency) – Sinister Souls​Trigger Happy (Silent Killer & Breaker Remix) - Counterstrike​Chemical Ali – Hostage​Solace – Underhill​Biomechanica – Cooh​Medieval Beating (Audio Remix) – Donny​Marka (ft Strategy) – Dub Phizix & Skeptical​Throne Crusher – Gore Tech & Llamatron​


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2013)

Artist then Song fella!


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Artist then Song fella!



I've always done it song then artist, even in my pubescent teenage years of making girls mix tapes that I felt we emotionally connected over.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 5, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I've always done it song then artist, even in my pubescent teenage years of making girls mix tapes that I felt we emotionally connected over.


wrong un


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 7, 2013)

nerd. 
pretty sure I swing both ways on the artist/song song/artist thing
if that's wrong, I don't want to be right


----------



## ringo (May 7, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Artist then Song fella!


 
Rubbish! You know nothing


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 7, 2013)

*panic & carousels 8 - "It's A Small World"*

intro
Goodbye Great Britain - A Hawk And A Hacksaw 
Oh Lord, St. George, Bewitch Ivan, Make Him Mine - A Hawk And A Hacksaw
Raging Lung - The Knife
Prophecy Of The White Camel/ Namouterre - Master Musicians Of Bukkake
Joujouka - unknown musicians
Scandal At The Jungle Hiltons - William S. Burroughs
Ethnological Forgery Series No. 10 - Can
Paradiso - Konono No.1
Esoterica Of Abyssynia - Sun City Girls
Transistor Radio - George Coleman
Black Mamba - Cut Hands
Ghede Nimbo - Unknown Haitian Ceremony Participants
Annonce On Zange Nan Dlo - Voodoo Drums
Urban Gamelan (Pt.1) - 23 Skidoo
The Track I've Been Playing That.... - Four Tet
Over The Sky - African Head Charge
Dig - T++
Mental Radio - Matmos
The Wrong Name And The Wrong Number - Mark Stewart And The Mafia
Quiet Village - Martin Denny
Ritual Of The Human Sacrifice - Elizabeth Waldo
Death Is Not Final - Shackleton
The End Of Words - Material
IIII - Mount Fuji Doomjazz Corporation

click the title for download
or *blog*


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2013)

You've fucking done it too. Sort it out!


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 7, 2013)

I only did it to spite you x


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> *f3z - concise*
> download / stream
> mental mayhem - joey's riot


 
nasty mix Fez, and mental mayhem a big favourite for good measure


----------



## Fez909 (May 9, 2013)

ska invita said:


> nasty mix Fez, and mental mayhem a big favourite for good measure


 
Yeah, I felt I was getting a bit soft lately and needed to rough it up a bit!

I love that you've listened to it on a Thursday morning


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2013)

and at work too!





ETA: deserves a proper blast at home though 
proper shapely set as well...  nice one Fez909


----------



## ska invita (May 9, 2013)

Apathy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/kershy-brainstorm-23-02-13​


​this is brilliant too


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 11, 2013)

Despite trying to take a break from Dancehall there's just too many good tunes around to ignore it. So when I played a guest slot on Nu-Rave the other day I played pretty much straight reggae and dancehall. Nearly all from the last 12 months - hope you enjoy 

Send space link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bgf7ss


CHRONIXX  -  ODD RAS                                                                                              
I OCTANE -  GYAL A GIMMI BUN [MAIN]                                                                               
CHAM - LAWLESS                                                                                              
BEENIE MAN  - THE GUM (RAW)                                                                                         
WARD 21 - CALENDAR (RAW)                                                                                       
CHAM - SELL OUT
MR. EASY - SURPRISE                                                                                              
SPICE - NINCOMPOO                                                                                            
MR VEGAS -  FREAKS (MR VEGAS REMIX)                                                                              
POTENTIAL KIDD - A YAH SO NICE                                                                                         
MAJOR LAZER - BUBBLE BUTT                                                                                          
MAVADO -  MARCH OUT (RAW)                                                                                      
BUSY SIGNAL - BEDROOM BULLY                                                                                         
AIDONIA - PON DI COCKY (RAW)                                                                                   
J CAPRI & CHARLY BLACK -  WHINE & KOTCH (RAW)                                                                                   
STYLO G - SWAGGA DEM
RICHIE BLOOD EDIT - AIDONNIA                                                                                            
VYBZ KARTEL - SWEET TO THE BELLY (SAMRAI REFIX)                                                                     
BUSY SIGNAL - BEG U LITTLE PIECE                                                                                   
JUS NOW FEAT. BUNJI GARLIN -TUN UP                                                                                                
KAHN & NEEK - BACKCHAT                                                                                              
MAD COBRA- PRESS TRIGGER                                                           
RDX, GAPPY RANKS, NATASJA, O, TONY MATTERHORN & ALISON HINDS  -  JUMP
MR. VEGAS -BRUK IT DOWN                                                                                         
THE PARTYSQUAD & WARD 21 - MASHUP THE DANCE


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2013)

My latest old skool mix

Download - 2hrs @ 128kbps = 112mb

*Tracklist*
K- Klass- 03- Rhytm Is A Mystery
Digital Boy - Gimme A Fat Beat
Control - Dance with me
Moby - Go
M Beat - Take Me Away (promoMix 1)
Cubic 22 - Night In Motion
DMS - Exterminate
Nighttripper - Hour Of Darkness (Basement Mix)
Family Foundation - Xpress Yourself EP (Original Don Mix)
Desired State - Dance the Dream 1991
Q Bass - Dancin People
Isotonik - Different Strokes
Digital Orgasm - Running Out Of Time
Phuture Assassins - Shot Like Dis
Set Up System - Fairy Dust (Centripetal Mix)
Frequency - Kiss The Sky
Da Juice - Hear the Angels (Make Me Cum mix)
New Era - New Era
dj trace - inception-xtc
Lennie De Ice - We Are E
Doc Scott - Surgery (original)
Kicks Like A Mule - Number One [Rockers Mix]
Raging Rockers - Kounter Act (French Maid Mix)
Divine Orgasm - Creator (Slidin' Piano Mix By Ronald)
Rhythm Quest - Closer To All Your Dreams (Truely Happy Mix)
Phuture Assassins - Future Sound
DJ Blatant - Blatants Theme
DJ Excel - Just When You Thought It Was Safe
Nebula II - Flatliners
NEBULA II - CONFUSION
One II One - I Want You (Manix Remix)
DJ Scoobie - Hardcore Progression (Musical Ravers Mix)
Krome & Time - The Slammer
DJ Seduction - Tonight
Johnny Jungle - Johnny
m beat - jungleistic bad boy'
Foul Play - Open Your Mind (Remix)

Download


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Despite trying to take a break from Dancehall there's just too many good tunes around to ignore it. So when I played a guest slot on Nu-Rave the other day I played pretty much straight reggae and dancehall. Nearly all from the last 12 months - hope you enjoy
> 
> Send space link: http://www.sendspace.com/file/bgf7ss
> 
> ...


 
loved this 
one thing, there is about 4 mins silence at end of mix
stopped at 53.27 for me and mp3 goes on til 59.02


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 12, 2013)

Yes mate - my bad, was a live recording and I forgot to press stop


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2013)

happens to the best of em


----------



## sim667 (May 15, 2013)

*We Like Filth Mix*

http://soundcloud.com/sim667/we-like-it-filthy








> Originally recorded this as a "We Like Drums 3" mix, but got carried away with some tekno, hence it became filth
> Marka ft Strategy – Dub Phizix and Skeptical
> Biomechanica - Cooh
> A New Life - Current Value
> ...




Thanks to dogroughzine for the gabber


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 15, 2013)

Dubversion said:


> *Another One For You..*
> 
> Randy & Earl's Honky Tonkin' Mix
> 
> tracklisting in the tags, but it's got soul, jazz, gospel, country, rockabilly, ska and the like..


Has anyone got any of these mixes by Dubversion. I have the sunday morning mix but I can't find it and there was a track in it I wanted. Pls help.


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Has anyone got any of these mixes by Dubversion. I have the sunday morning mix but I can't find it and there was a track in it I wanted. Pls help.


try here
http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/
i have 3 if you get stuck


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 15, 2013)

whole lot are back up but we lost it all when mediafire, erm, restructured.

those older mixes of his are now in batches of 10  ...

http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/2013/03/07/staggering-into-the-archives/

http://oldrecordclub.wordpress.com/mixes/


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 15, 2013)

Nice one geezas


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 16, 2013)

ringo said:


> Rubbish! You know nothing


 
I've been catching up on this years purple radio shows at work this week - cheers Ringo!

Currently re-listening to Rainbow Country by Struggle from the February show


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 17, 2013)

So for the last few years I've been looking at my old hardcore and early rave tunes and wondering what if any merit these tunes had anymore. As you get older your tastes change and sometimes memories are best left as just that. Anyway I started to dig through them picking out the best of what I had and was suprised by how much affection I still held for some of them. Not all mind - some sounded very dated! But others still rocked it and so I set myself the task of compiling a mix of them. By the end I had a massive 4.5 hour mix of classics, rarer ones and the odd cheesy number that held a special place in my heart for one reason or another (who remembers Raving I'm Raving on Top of the pops?!). Its not an exhaustive list and there are bound to be some I've missed out (my mate's first question was "no Mr Kirk's nightmare?). But its still a pretty good selection of some great tunes from that era. Anyways its posted here if anyone shared a misspent youth with me - Top one, nice one, get sorted! 







link to download here: https://hotfile.com/dl/223243685/c09a261/UK_Raving_1990_-_1995_-_Sounds_of_a.mp3.html

Track list below in 2 parts as it was too long to fit in one post!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 17, 2013)

1.       LFO - LFO (LEEDS WAREHOUSE MIX)                                                         
2.       TRICKY DISCO - TRICKY DISCO                                                                       
3.       KROMOZONE - THE RUSH (SUB BASS MIX)                                            
4.       NIGHTMARES ON WAX -I'M FOR REAL                                                                       
5.       2 BAD MICE - 2 BAD MICE (ORIGINAL MIX)                                              
6.       DA POSSE - IT'S MY LIFE (ALUH MIX)                                                            
7.       NICOLETTE - SINGLE MINDED PEOPLE                                              
8.       COSMO AND DIBS - STAR EYES                                                     
9.       RAGGA TWINS - 18 INCH SPEAKER                                                 
10.   DEE PATTEN - WHO'S THE BAD MAN (SOUND SYSTEM MIX)                                                     
11.   ITAL ROCKERS - ITAL'S ANTHEM (TREBLEDOWN BASSUP MIX)                                                                         
12.   RENEGADE SOUNDWAVE - THE PHANTOM (ORIGINAL VERSION)                                                     
13.   THE SCIENTIST - THE BEE                                         
14.   MEAT BEAT MANIFESTO - RADIO BABYLON                                                                      
15.   GENASIDE II - NARRA MINE                                                                         
16.   WHITE LABEL - EXORCIST                                            
17.   BELTRAM - ENERGY FLASH                                                                       
18.   ALTERN 8 - INFILTRATE 202 [VERTIGO EDIT]                                                      
19.   WHITE LABEL - IT'S GONNA BE ALRIGHT                                                               
20.   2 BAD MICE - BOMB SCARE                                                    
21.   RETURN OF THE LIVING ACID - GET FUNKY                       
22.   RAY KEITH - TAPES (MIX 3)                                                          
23.   KICKS LIKE A MULE - THE BOUNCER (HOUSEQUAKE MIX)                           
24.   BLAME - MUSIC TAKES YOU (ORIGINAL MIX)                                          
25.   SONZ OF A LOOP DA LOOP - FAR OUT (TELEPATHIC MIX)                              
26.   RHYTHM SECTION - PERFECT LOVE (2AM)
27.   KAOTIC KEMISTRY - DO IT KNOW
28.   RHYTHM SECTION - DREAMWORLD                                                
29.   JONNY L- HURT YOU SO (DEEP PAIN MIX)                                                        
30.   LIQUID - LIQUID IS LIQUID (REMIX)                                            
31.   SHUT UP AND DANCE FEAT. PETER BOUNCER - RAVING I'M RAVING                                                                  
32.   LIQUID - SWEET HARMONY                                                
33.   2 BAD MICE - HOLD IT DOWN                                                     
34.   ACEN  -CLOSE YOUR EYES (XXX_MIX)                                            
35.   X1-SPACE CAKES                                                                            
36.   NOOKIE - SHINING IN DA DARKNESS                                                       
37.   Q BASS - DEEPA                                                                        
38.   SONZ OF A LOOP DA LOOP ERA - PEACE & LOVEISM (4 HERO REMIX)                           
39.   PHUTURE ASSASSINS - FUTURE SOUND                                                      
40.   DJ MAYHEM - DAMAGE                                                 
41.   PENNYWISE - PENNYWISE                                                                                 
42.   THE CRIMINAL MINDS -  BAPTISED BY DUB [ORIGINAL FIRE]                                                           
43.   EGYPTIAN EMPIRE - THE HORN TRACK                                              
44.   KAOTIC KEMISTRY - LSD          
45.   ORIGINATION - BREAKDOWN                                                                          
46.   THE PRODIGY - OUT OF SPACE [ORIGINAL MIX]                                          
47.   MANIX - HARDCORE JUNGLISM (EXCLUSIVE MIX)                                                 
48.   BODYSNATCH - EUPHONY
49.   THE HOUSE CREW - EUPHORIA (NINOS DREAM)                                            
50.   HYPER ON EXPERIENCE - ANOTHER RAVE


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 17, 2013)

51.   GORDON EDGE - COMPNDED (EDGE*1)                                                                         
52.   ACEN -  TRIP II THE_MOON (THE DARKSIDE)                                               
53.   CLOUD 9 - YOU GOT ME BURNING                                              
54.   TIC TAC TOE - EPHEMEROL                                                             
55.   RUN TINGS - BACK AGAIN (AUSTIN REMIX)                                                
56.   2 BAD MICE  - DRUM TRIP II                                                                            
57.   SCOTT AND KEITH - DERANGED *PART 2)                                                   
58.   DJ HYPE - SHOT IN THE DARK (GUNSHOT MIX)                                              
59.   Q-BASS - FUNKY HARDCORE (REMIX)                                                                       
60.   THE PRODIGY - RUFF IN THE JUNGLE BIZNESS                     
61.   DJ TRAX - 1 MAN 1 DJ                                                                 
62.   4 HERO - JOURNEY FROM THE LIGHT                                                                    
63.   DANCE CONSPIRACY - DUB WAR CHAPTER 2                                                                         
64.   RUFIGE KRU - BELIEVE                                                                                    
65.   EAT LIFE - BACK TO BASICS 
66.   DOCTOR - INTENSE                                                                          
67.   DJ SOLO FEAT DJ DEVINE - AXIS                                                        
68.   NICK O D - GOOD INSIDE                                                              
69.   D-FORCE - RUFF                                                                    
70.   DJ RED ALERT & MIKE SLAMMER - IN EFFECT                                               
71.   FOUL PLAY - FINEST ILLUSION (LEGAL MIX)                                                               
72.   DJ SOLO - DARKAGE                                                                    
73.   PHUTURE ASSASSINS - ROOTS N FUTURE (REFLECTIONS IN DUB MIX)                           
74.   XLR8 - DUB PLATE                                                                          
75.   DOC SCOTT - NHS                                                  
76.   MANIX - TURN AWAY SKULL                                                                            
77.   DJ HYPE - THE CHOPPER                                                           
78.   KROME AND TIME - THE LICENSE                                                              
79.   SUBNATION - SCOTTIE                                                            
80.   HUMAN BEING- THE BOX                                                      
81.   ORIGIN UNKNOWN - VALLEY OF THE SHADOWS                                             
82.   SONZ OF A LOOP DA LOOP ERA - BUST THAT GROOVE                                         
83.   X-HYPER ON EXPERIENCE - LORDS (FOUL PLAY REMIX)
84.   URBAN SHAKEDOWN - SOME JUSTICE (95 REMIX)


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit, that looks amazing.

I'm on it.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 17, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


>


Phelge you fool, I don't want to just _listen_ to this, I want to _own_ it. How do I dl it?


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Phelge you fool, I don't want to just _listen_ to this, I want to _own_ it. How do I dl it?


offliberty.com

Paste the Mixcloud link in. Right click -> save as...


----------



## magneze (May 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Holy shit, that looks amazing.
> 
> I'm on it.


This. Downloading now.


----------



## xes (May 17, 2013)

also downloading oldschool goodness!! That looks rather entertaining.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> offliberty.com
> 
> Paste the Mixcloud link in. Right click -> save as...


Fucking excellent; cheers 

*downloads shitloads of previously undownloadable mixcloud mixes*


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> 1. LFO - LFO (LEEDS WAREHOUSE MIX)
> 2. TRICKY DISCO - TRICKY DISCO


 
ou est le link??


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2013)

ska invita said:


> ou est le link??


 
On the previous page.


----------



## ska invita (May 19, 2013)

ouchmonkey said:


> whole lot are back up but we lost it all when mediafire, erm, restructured.
> 
> those older mixes of his are now in batches of 10  ...
> 
> ...


just lost at poker to the original gumbo mix


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2013)

Breaks - Acid Breaks - Rave Breaks - Old Skool

Download
2 hrs @192kbps = 168MB

*Tracklist*
Simon Holmes - NoWayThrough
RESIN - HOLD ME DOWN (PROJEKT1 REMIX)
SimonHolmes - Kalmer
Unknown - Digital Breaks
Simon.Holmes.Vs.Hardfloor - Silver.Box
Vinyl Junkie & Dope - Hooligan (Backdraft Remix 2012 Remaster)
Simon Holmes - Skyline
Dj Fuzzbuzz - LovingThe80s
Faithless - God.Is.A.DJ-Simon.Holmes.Remix
Eddie Voyager - Hey Mr DJ (Original Mix)
DJ Fuzzbuzz - Slippery
DJ NICKY ALLEN/RESIN - HERE COMES THE BOOM(RESIN REMIX)
M17 - Rockin Down The House Vinyl Junkies 2012 Bootleg1
Menace - One Dove (Original Mix)
Lucas - Watching Strange Rollers FEAR remix (M)
Urban shakedown (feat mickey finn)-some justice
????? - Distant Dream
Nino-Revelation (We See The Light)
criminal minds vs d o t-halocaust-ddb
cloud 9-you got me burnin (original mix)
Jonny L-Jonny Acid (Locked Out Dog Mix)
Top buzz-living in darkness (93 vocal mix)
The Prodigy - No Good - Start The Dance [Original Mix]
doc scott-nhs (reinforced shout)
Made In Two Minutes (Dr S Gachet Remix)-sour
Renegade-Something I feel
SMD - #1
Doc Scott-Here Comes The Drumz
DJ Krome & Mr. Time - The Slammer (Nookie Remix)
Orca - 4 AM
cloud 9-mr logic (cloud 9 remix)

Download


----------



## tendril (May 21, 2013)

tendril said:


> Available as a direct download from: http://www.shotgunsandwich.net/audio/cherrypicked.mp3
> 
> View attachment 31706
> Face Off - Soundboy
> ...


 

Have re-recorded this as the levels were clipped in the first effort. Took the opportunity to rework it in a couple of spots too.

Available as a direct download from: http://www.shotgunsandwich.net/audio/cherrypicked.mp3






*Updated Tracklist*

Face Off - Soundboy
Plump Djs - Freakshow [Freestylers 'Raw As Fuck' Remix]
Total Science - Nosher VIP [DJ Craze & Baron Remix]
Pixie feat Rhallia - It Don't Come Easy
PFN- Stitch Up [Remnnie Pilgrim's Hum Mix]
Mulder - Listen To The Basstone
Vigi+Flip - Freak Frequency [Vigi+Flip's Unbalanced Mix]
Freq Nasty - Brooklyn To Brixton [Freestyler's Raw As Fuck Remix]
Freq Nasty feat Rodney P - Come Let Me Know [Freq Nasty & Blim's Misbehavin Mix]
Distortionz vs Drunken Allstars - Monkey Busieness
Dj Mutiny vs Shopliftas - Daily Operation
Shimano - Baddest Dj VIP
Phrenetic - Fatal
Krafty Kutz - Funky Ass Beats
X-Men - Busted Rhymes
Krafty Kuts vs Ed Solo feat TC Izlam - Bunker Buster
Bassnectar - Everybody [Freq Nasty vs Bassnectar Remix]
Phrenetic - No Danger
Freestylers feat Million Dan - Boom Blast [Deekline & Wizard feat Yolanda Remix]
Aquasky & Masterblaster- Doom [Breakfastaz Remix]
Baobinga - Session [Backdraft's Dirty Northern Bastards Remix]
Vext - Badbwoy [Deep Impact Remix]
Tom Real vs The Rogue Element - Just Bash Out [Dreadzone Mix]
Friendly - The Bump 'N' Grind
J Mekka - Zilly Zozzage [JHz Squelchy Remix]
Mr Velcro Fastener - Electical Appliances [Plump DJs Vocal Mix]
Kickflip - Crazy shit
Freestylers - Get A Life [Poxy Music remix]
Koma & Bones - High Rollin'


----------



## tendril (May 21, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Does it just need normalisation? Or are the levels on each track inconsistent with each other?


Naa, the whole thing is clipped. I recorded it, converted it and uploaded it before actually looking at the wav file in an editor. It _sounded_ OK but was clipped to fuck. The above is a re-recording that is much better quality (and has a couple of extra tracks in as a bonus) 300MB 320Kbps


----------



## purenarcotic (May 26, 2013)

sim667 said:


> http://www.nexusradio.co.uk/?p=episode&name=2013-05-05_may_50:50_bambaraasklaat_mix.mp3
> 
> *May 2013 Jungle and Drums mix*
> 
> ...


 
This is just grand on a sunny Sunday, top work.


----------



## zeedoodles (May 27, 2013)

Been a while since my last mix. Loving deep slow-mo / dub disco and chuggers at the moment. All vinyl as always.

https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/chuggers-slowmo-dub-disco

It will be on my mix cloud page as well, hope you enjoy.

http://www.mixcloud.com/zeedoodles/chuggers-slowmo-and-dub-disco/

Pez - Buddha's WatchingParesse - The Night Before You CamePulp Disco and the Outcasts (side b)Mario Viera - Cosmic MatterSoul Tension - Suburban LifeBlack Merlin - Brunswick DriveHardway Brothers - Mania ThemeCut Copy - Sun GodTimothy Fairplay - How the Machine was BuiltPharo Black Magic - AmuletKeiper - Lost EraTimothy Fairplay - There Trade is Trechery.


----------



## magneze (May 28, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> So for the last few years I've been looking at my old hardcore and early rave tunes and wondering what if any merit these tunes had anymore. As you get older your tastes change and sometimes memories are best left as just that. Anyway I started to dig through them picking out the best of what I had and was suprised by how much affection I still held for some of them. Not all mind - some sounded very dated! But others still rocked it and so I set myself the task of compiling a mix of them. By the end I had a massive 4.5 hour mix of classics, rarer ones and the odd cheesy number that held a special place in my heart for one reason or another (who remembers Raving I'm Raving on Top of the pops?!). Its not an exhaustive list and there are bound to be some I've missed out (my mate's first question was "no Mr Kirk's nightmare?). But its still a pretty good selection of some great tunes from that era. Anyways its posted here if anyone shared a misspent youth with me - Top one, nice one, get sorted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I finally got through all 4 and a bit hours. Amazing mix.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 28, 2013)

Nice one! Took me a couple of goes to listen back too


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 29, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Nice one! Took me a couple of goes to listen back too


 

Yeah I've been listening to it over the last couple of days. Had a good hour long walk across town this evening with it on. It's great.


----------



## tangerinedream (May 31, 2013)

http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=134

Density of Sound 49 - If you've never listened to Density of Sound before, it's an eclectic trawl through independent and unsigned stuff from all round the world. You may like it or dislike it, but you probably won't know much of it. Noise, cumbia, field recordings, dub, breakcore and other stuff.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 2, 2013)

tangerinedream said:


> http://densityofsound.com/wordpress/?p=134
> 
> Density of Sound 49 - If you've never listened to Density of Sound before, it's an eclectic trawl through independent and unsigned stuff from all round the world. You may like it or dislike it, but you probably won't know much of it. Noise, cumbia, field recordings, dub, breakcore and other stuff.


 
nice one TG,thought you d ceased doing em,respect mate


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 2, 2013)

*Episode 10 - Thee Monkey's Claw & the Broken Hearted Dragonflies*

intro
Konono Ripoff No 1 - Dan Deacon
Flames - Evil Blizzard
Kinder Of Spine - The Fall
Chattering Lead - Wolf Eyes
Stereo Systems - Levon Vincent
Zoetrope - Boards Of Canada
Zero Tolerance - Tobias
Marzipan - Cluster
Silver Cloud - La Dusseldorf
Beautiful Dub - Peaking Lights
10101 - James Holden
In Search Of Stamen - King Britt
Philip Jeck Plays Charles Matthews - Philip Jeck
Sunrise Of the planetary Dream Collector - Don Cherry & Terry Riley
Elementz Of Houz Music (Actress Mix 2) - Legowelt
Bleep Four - The Black Dog
Ezerb Altren (original mix) - Kangding Ray
Black Umbrella - Motion Sickness Of Time Travel
II - Main
Morning Fanfare - Tucker Martine

click the title to download
*stream on mixcloud*
blog featuring more about it over the last few posts than you probably want...
*http://hickeysonic.wordpress.com/*


----------



## tangerinedream (Jun 3, 2013)

cozmikbrew said:


> nice one TG,thought you d ceased doing em,respect mate


 

Thanks  I jacked all the DJing stuff in about 18months ago because it was getting like doing an extra job rather than fun. Was doing a show every month for Dandelion Radio and a Density and not really listening to stuff properly - it's actually hard work finding 30 or 40 new tracks every month cos that's the kind of show I wanted and when it becomes a process rather than discovery, what's the point?. I've missed doing the density stuff recently and really enjoyed doing the last one, just going to do them as and when I've got enough new stuff rather than to a set timescale. Already on the next one.


----------



## tikka84 (Jun 6, 2013)

New-ish Grimey House/Uk Funky type stuff. 

https://soundcloud.com/tikadan/tika-dan-house-mix-june-2013

1. Photek - Oshun (Beneath Remix) (Photek Productions)
2. J Beatz - Subwoofer (Grevious Angel Remix) (Forefront)
3. Walton - Cool It VIP (Keysound Allstars Vol 1, Keysound)
4. Alex Coulton - Dance, Max (Adventures In 4x4 EP, Hype Ltd)
5. Vybz Kartel - Half On A Baby (Mosca Remix Dub) (Mixpak)
6. Eliphino - Don't Make Sense (Somethink Sounds)
7. Beneath - Trackies (No Symbols)
8. Kahn & Neek - Backchat (Hotline)
9. dBridge - Passing Encounter (Convex Industries)
10. Alex Coulton - Too Much Talk (Tessela Remix) (92 Points)
11. Gremino - Rupi VIP (Keysound Allstars Vol 1, Keysound)
12. Kowton - TFB (All Caps)
13. Beneath - Bellz (Swing Ting Remix) (Niche n Bump)
14. Prizm - P Bump (White Label)
15. Vibration Lab feat. Linval Thompson - Tribulation Time (Radikal Guru Remix) (Vibration Lab)
16. Beneath - Tribulation (Illusions EP, Keysound)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/nankers-sunday-service-4-for-charity-covereth-a-multitude-of-sins/


Right Hand Left Hand – Robert Mitchum
Fear is a Man’s Best Friend – John Cale
Rheinita – Le Dusseldorf
Beware of the Stare – Ghostface Killah & Adrian Younge
Il Gatto A Nove Code - Ennio Morricone
Annie Christian – Prince
Theme from PSB – Public Service Broadcasting
Bad Religion – Frank Ocean
War No Right Pt.1 - Denise Darlington
Night Time Apartments – Tindersticks
Let The Walls Come Down - Kris Kristofferson
When I've Learned Enough to Die – Johnny Cash
Oh Lord – Brian Jonestown Massacre
No Respect Rev. – The Fall
The Year of Our Lord – King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard
Stealing in the Name of the Lord – Thelma Houston
What a Friend we Have in Jesus – Lena Hughes
What a Friend we Have in Jesus – Ike and Tina Turner
Max Cady – Robert DeNiro
Sing Out for Jesus – Big Mama Thornton


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 9, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/breakaway-dudley-and-the-devil-june-2013/


LET ME HAVE IT – Peter Cook and Dudley Moore
Romeo and Juliet – Michael and the Messengers
She Said Yeah – The Rolling Stones
Redneck – Swamp Dogg
Shout Bamalama – Mickey Murray
I’ve Got a Good Thing Going – Blue River & The Maroons
Nobody Move, Nobody Get Hurt – Yellowman
Two Swords – The Beat
Music is The Way – Con Funk Shun
Get Lucky – Daft Punk
Uptown Top Ranking – Althea and Donna
Chase the Devil (extended) – Max Romeo
Tainted Love – Soft Cell
The Horse – Dexys Midnight Runners
Hold On, I’m Coming – Sam and Dave
I would If I Could – The Sweet Three
While You’re Out Looking For Sugar – The Honey Cone
Soul Finger – Bar-Kays
Born to be Wild – Wilson Picket
The Weight – Aretha Franklin
I’m God – Peter Cook and Dudley Moore


----------



## ringo (Jun 13, 2013)

Vintage roots and dub, selections from two of my favourite artists:- Junior Byles and King Tubbys

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo_Cry_Tough_12th_June_2013.mp3

Ghetto Girl - Dennis Brown (Joe Gibbs 7")
Natty On Top - Jah Berry (Crazy Joe 7")
Send Me Over There - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")
Step It Out Of Babylon - Palmers Brothers (Hawkeye 7")
Go Find Yourself A Fool - Techniques (Techniques 7")
Time So Hard - Derek Lara (Guiding Star 7")
Heavy Manners - Prince Fari (Lightning 7")
Under Heavy Manners - Derrick Morgan (Justice 7")
What Kind Of World - Keble Drummond (Black Swan 7")
Dreadlocks Time - Junior Byles (Errol T 7")
Chant Down Babylon - Junior & Rupert Reid (Black Wax 7")
Remember Me - Junior & Rupert Reid (Ja-Man 7")
Informer Men - Junior Byles (Upsetter 7")
Long Way - Junior Byles (Clocktower 7")
Rig-Mar-Ole Version - Justin Hinds & The Dominoes (High Note 7")
No No No - K C White (Soul Proff 7")
Sky Dub - King Tubbys (Groundation 7")
Java - Augustus Pablo (Impact 7")
Columbo - Augustus Pablo (Santic 7")
Dirty Harry - Glen Brown (Pantomine 7")
Forgive Them Jah - Rising Son (Iroko 7")
So Jah Say - Jackie Edwards (Gorgan 7")
Stand Firm - Jacob Miller (Top Ranking 7")
Artibella Version - Michael Rose (Taxi 7")
Three Wicked Men - Reggae George (S&WSK 7")
Living In Sorrows - Michael Anthony (Third Generation 7")
Barbering - Tommy McCook & King Tubbys (High Note 7")
Ruffer Version - King Tubbys (Lee's 7")


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2013)

Just more random shit....






http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/hard-drive-superstar-vol-vi-sexual-frequency-signal-failure/


Carter Phone Sex – Michael Caine
Sexy Night – Nico Fidenco
Sexy – MFSB
Somebody’s Getting Fucked – Jackie-O
Give Your Woman What She Wants – Taj Mahal
Rectum Rectra- Bizarorama
Swinging  - Black Box Recorder
Say You Love Me – Gemma Ray
Men Look at Women – Go-Kart Mozart
Touch Too Much – Jen Thomas
She’s a Lovemaker – Lee Fields
He Made a Woman Out of Me – Bobbie Gentry
Baby It’s You – Smith
Sexy Dancer – Kiki Gyan
Too Hot to Handle – Georgio Moroder
Let's Make Love and Listen To Death From Above – CSS
I’m Not the Man I Used to Be – Fine Young Cannibals
The Pills Won’t Help You Now – The Chemical Brothers


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 14, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Touch Too Much – Jen Thomas
> She’s a Lovemaker – Lee Fields
> He Made a Woman Out of Me – Bobbie Gentry
> Baby It’s You – Smith


Excellent mix;_ love_ this bit


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Excellent mix;_ love_ this bit


 
Someone wrote and told me it was all a bit intense....ha ha.....oh well.....


----------



## sim667 (Jun 17, 2013)

Off the back off the "Recomend me some ragga jungle" thread, here's some of the tunes I ended up with...... it aint half awkward mixing sitting down 

http://www.nexusradio.co.uk/?name=2013-06-17_broken_toe_ragga_jungle_mix.mp3



> BLAZE UP DI FIRE (original vocal mix) - U.Stone & Viniselecta feat Fusteps​Sun Is Shining - Aries & Gold Bevan & Andy Sim​Turn Down The Lights - Benny Page​Champion DJ (Serial Killaz VIP remix) - Rebel MC & Top Cat​King Of The Bong O - DEEKLINE/ED SOLO​Bad Boys (Serial Killaz Remix) - Serum & Northern Lights​Mad Dem-FEYDER​Bam Bam (Drum N' Bass mix) - DJ DEFKLINE/RED POLO​Who's Gonna Make The Dance Ram (Serial Killaz remix) - Andrew Paul​Brighter Day (Jungle VIP mix) - RICKY TUFF vs RAS MAC BEAN​Gallist (Sigma remix) - Top Cat​Beat That Chest (J Bostron remix) - DREADSQUAD/NATALIE STORM​ARIES VS DOM BUD - WHEN WE KILL SOUND - Aeries vs dom bud​Dangerous (Original Mix) - Benny Page, Solo Banton​Rock It Tonight (Marcus Visionary Original Dubplate Mix) - Johnny Osbourne​Perdominent (Original Mix) - Benny Page​​


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/hard-drive-superstar-vol-vii-hot-dogs-at-dawn/


BLUE VELVET COLOURED CLOWN - Roy Orbison and Dennis Hopper
Soul Stripper – AC/DC
The Groovy Guru – Anita Lane
Cannibal Ferox – Budy-Maglione
Let’s Spend the Night – Charlotte and the Co-Stars
American Twilight – Crime and the City Solution
Jubilee Street – Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds
Watanabe – Haiku Salut
Sad Strange Solitary Catholic Mystic – Ian Mcnabb
Night Theme/Lucky Monkeys – Iggy Pop & James Williamson
Pulsar – Julian Cope
Now I Realise How Helpless We Are/Only One Thing Can Release You From Your Sadness  - These Are The End Times
Blue Velvet Dream – Laura Dern


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 20, 2013)

new Randy & Earl mix lotta fogerty, lotta Leon Payne
and so on






*Rollin' With Randy & Earl*

Solomon Burke - Proud Mary
Mavis Staples - Wrote A Song For Everyone
The Blue Ridge Rangers - Somewhere Listening (For My Name)
The Osborne Brothers - Lost Highway
Merle Haggard - California Blues
George Jones - Things Have Gone To Pieces
Little Willie John - She Thinks I Still Care 
Blind Boys Of Alabama - Have Thine Own Way, Lord
Swan Silvertones - Working On A Building
Porter Wagoner - If I Lose My Mind
Buck Owens -  I Washed My Hands In Muddy Water
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Backdoor
Amanda Palmer & Neil Gaiman - Psycho
Freakwater - Selfishness In Man
Leon Payne - Sister Sue Polka
The Ventures - Have You Ever Seen The Rain 
Leonard Nimoy - Proud Mary
Bo Diddley - Bad Moon Rising
Willie Nelson - Today I Started Loving You Again
Leon Payne - I Love you Because
Evelyn Evelyn - You Only Want Me Cause You Want My Sister
The Handsome Family - Lost Highway
Paula Nelson - Have You Ever Seen The Rain 

click the title for download or
www.oldrecordclub.wordpress.com
for plenty of yakking on about it too


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 23, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/the-mersh-connection-vol-23-the-broken-peace/


Alone – Mickey Rourke
It’s Ok, John Joe – Dexys
Bad Boy – John Prine
I See a Darkness – Johnny Cash
Out of Time – Blur
Foi Na Cruz – Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds
Tiny Tears – Tindersticks
Don’t Let Me Be Misunderstood – Cyndi Lauper
You’re Slipping Away From Me – Tim Rose
Too Much on My Mind –  The Kinks
Boy – Ian Hunter
Debbie – Michael Nyman
Reflections of My Life – Kevin Rowland
Pure – Ian Broudie
Alone 2 – Mickey Rourke
The Wrestler – Bruce Springsteen


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 23, 2013)

Featuring a handful of my own refixes and blends this mix carefully draws the lines between Electronica, Trap, Hip Hop and Dancehall. 
Listen here http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/digital-connections/
*Tracklist*
Intro  skit
Michael Jackson – Bad (Dong Kong remix)
Bro Safari – The Drop
Major Lazer – Get Free(Get Yellow Claw Get Free Money Remix)
Kalbata v Vybz Kartel – Mi Gun
Murlo V Rodney P – Trouble (Richie Blood Refix)
Murlo v Jehst – High Return of the Drifter (Richie Blood Refix)
Toddla T – Faardaa (Pipes and Orton Remix)
Grinderman – Heathern Child (Andrew Weatherall  Remix)
Murlo – Next to you
WILDLIFE! V Elephant Man – Klouds (Richie Blood Refix)
WBBL – Thrift Shifter
Mater Ace v WC Refix – Richie Blood
Lianne La Havas and Mele  – Forget (Richie’s Biggie Edit)
Guapo Feo v Aidonnia – Chant Down Bombay (Richie Blood Refix)
Vybz Kartel – Sweet to the belly (Samrai Refix)
Sleepyhead – Hit ‘em (Team Spirit Edit)
Jeremih – All The Time (Funkystepz Bass Mix)


----------



## Apathy (Jun 28, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/psytrax-sounds-promo

decks and mixer, was unplanned, did it last saturday night cos didnt end up going out... decent mix tho, with decent old school records, check it out 

cosmo & dibs - up keys
cleptomaniacs - technophobic lisa
hysteria - love nature
rhythm section - comin on strong
liason d - future ftp
evolution - metropolis
lisa bellamy - work it
blapps posse - buss it
stakker - humanoid
n joi - malfunction
m17 - rockin down the house
SL2 - djs take control
circa 91 - can you feel it
eq - true devotion
indo tribe - owl
collapse -
blapps posse - dont hold back
fsol - papua new guinea


----------



## sim667 (Jul 2, 2013)

http://i.mixcloud.com/CCaAW8

The Dysfunctional Tootsie Mix - Bassline, 4x4, 140








> Not Enough Bastard - BRACKET/WARLOCK/SPACEFACE/K GOL
> Kanidub - Gassyoh
> U Dont No - Blue Effect
> Like Diss (Avery Caines D.A.D Remix) - Krissi B
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> 16. WHITE LABEL - EXORCIST


this is a bad tune - any more info on it? could you identify it on discogs?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 3, 2013)

ska invita said:


> this is a bad tune - any more info on it? could you identify it on discogs?


 
Its not on discogs but the guy who did it was Dr X who was Guildford based (which probably explains how I knew about it as I grew up there).

He seems to have a soundcloud here with the track https://soundcloud.com/smtv/white-label-91-exorcist-bad-tune-dr-x-ovc-uk-crew-76-09


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Its not on discogs but the guy who did it was Dr X who was Guildford based (which probably explains how I knew about it as I grew up there).
> 
> He seems to have a soundcloud here with the track https://soundcloud.com/smtv/white-label-91-exorcist-bad-tune-dr-x-ovc-uk-crew-76-09


brilliant thanks Richie. like how he called it "bad tune" - thats what i said! 


ska invita said:


> this is a bad tune - any more info on it?


----------



## Apathy (Jul 3, 2013)

that tune is Shades Of Rhythm - Exorcist, thats whats on that soundcloud link anyway

didnt realise it had a video


----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2013)

its a dead simple track, one drum loop copy and pasted, two 303-type lines a load of reverb and thats it - but its a killer
im glad its SoR and not a mysterious white as i'll grab a copy one day - 50p on discogs 
thanks both


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/death-race-to-harry-dean-stanton/

Junior BruceBy Don Steele 1
Hot rodders dreamBy Ray Burden 2
Why Don't You People Learn How To DriveBy Gene Vincent and his Blue Caps 3
Motor Boys MotorBy 101ers 4
Devil's RumbleBy Mike Curb and the Arrows 5
Mashin' On The MotorwayBy DJ Shadow 6
Super NeuBy Neu! 7
Late for the TrainBy Buzzcocks 8
Full moon on the highwayBy Can 9
Highway To The SunBy Julian Cope 10
Speedway RockBy Jerry Wood 11
Brand New CadillacBy Vince Taylor 12
Steam Engine (mix 2)By The Monkees 13
Mystery TrainBy Elvis Presley 14
AutomobileBy John Prine 15
Tightrope WalkerBy Mark Perry & ATV 16
Walking on WaterBy Richard hell and the voidoids 17
Get away/Powis SquareBy RY COODER 18
Farmland TourBy Angelo Badalamenti 19
Harry Dean Stanton is Partly FictionBy Harry Dean and Friends 20


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/get-me-outta-here/


Cosmic Unconsciousness – Tracey Miller
Would You Take My Mind Out for a Walk - The Tiffany Shade
Watch Your Step – Giorgio Moroder
Alpha Centauri – Rodion G.A
Just This Universe – Bomb the Bass
The Old Man's Back Again (Dedicated to the Neo-Stalinist Regime) – Scott Walker
Longfellow Forlorn – John Parish
Praise the Earth (An Ephemeral Play) – Mick Harvey
Generation – The Jelly Bean Bandits
Jah Warriors (Congo Natty Meets Vital Elements Mix) – Congo Natty
Nadia Gray – Sex Mob
Egg Raid on Mojo – Hunx and his Punx
Sleng Teng Finish Already – Tippa Irie
Edge of Time - The Growing Concern
200 Years – Maxx
UFO – Half Japanese


----------



## treefrog (Jul 6, 2013)

electroplated said:


> Ages since I posted something of mine on here - here's a bit of electro:
> 
> mixcloud link
> 
> ...


 

Have I ever thanked you for your mixes that you put up? Probably among the most-listened-to bit of music I have. Your breaks mixes were the background to my marathon training 

This is another piece of awesomeness, any way I can download it?


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Jul 7, 2013)

Hot Summer Night - Sultry deep house and garage selection 

Pev & Hodge - Bells (System mix) (Punch Drunk) 
Terry Callier ‎– Love Theme From Spartacus (Roy's Steppers Delight) (Talkin' Loud) 
Wbeeza - If You Believe (Third Ear Recordings) 
Brian Eno & David Byrne ‎– Jezebel Spirit (Mr. K. Edit) (Edits by Mr. K.) 
Joey Anderson - Press Play (Latency) 
Dark Sky - Voices (Mister Saturday Night Records) 
Jephté Guillaume Presents Eddie-f ‎– Revelation (Part 1) (Jephte's Djembeflute Jam Session) (Tet Kale Records) 
Kerri Chandler ‎– Ladbroke Grove (Large Records) 
Etienne De Crécy ‎– Prix Choc (Original Version) (Disques Solid) 
Brawther ‎– Gsm's Life (MLIU Dub) (Balance) 
Mike Grant – The Struggle Of My People (Mr. G's There's Hope Mix) (Moods & Grooves) 
Chicago Underground Council ‎– 2 Days (Peacefrog Records) 
O.D.D. ‎– Triggers Drum (Dixon Avenue Basement Jams) 
Willie Burns ‎– No Answer (Crème Organization) 
Simoncino Feat. Julian Jonah ‎– Where Did U Go? (Echovolt Records) 
NAD ‎– Distant Drums (BPM)

http://soundcloud.com/jim-mccormack/hot-summer-night-mix


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2013)

A Friday night starter….
http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/soul-disco-gimps-vol-1-whips-zips-crudites-dips/

Studio 54 – Steve Rubell
Hey Mr Melody Maker – Johnny Taylor
Salsoul Hustle – The Salsoul Orchestra
Saturday Night – Norma Jean Wright
Mary Hartman Mary Hartman (Adam Cruz Tribute Version) - Sounds of the Inner City
Savage Rite – Mandingo
Sissy Strut-N-American Woman - The Willard Posey Reunion
I Wish You Would – Dumpstaphunk
Robot Love – Los Amigos  Invisibles
I Got My Mind Made Up (You Can Get It Girl) (12'' Remix) – Instant Funk
Don’t Say Stop – Orgone
Caught Between Two Fires – The Three Degrees
Somewhere Down the Line – Albert Washington
This Is the Me Me (Not the You You) - Brenda Jones with Groove Holmes
Babe – Loose Change
Put Your Hands Together – The O’Jays
Love, Peace & Soul – Don Cornelius


----------



## ringo (Jul 17, 2013)

Forgot to put my last couple up@

June 26th: http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 26th June 2013.mp3

Israelites - Desmond Dekker & The Aces (Pyramid 7")
Fu Man Chu - Desmond Dekker & The Aces (Beverleys 7")
I've Got To Make It - Larry Marshall (Studio 1 7")
Why Oh Why - Ernest Wilson (Studio 1 7")
Lets Make Love - Dynamic Four (Faze Four 7")
Everything Will Be Alright - J Randall (Coxsone 7")
Step Softly - Bobby Ellis (Crystal 7")
Ease Me Up - Soul Of Ofrous (Treasure Isle 7")
Double Minded Man - Anthony Ellis (Studio 1 7")
We'll Get Over It - Lloyd Parks (Impact 7")
Things A Come To Bump - The Bassies (Coxsone 7")
Fire Is A Desire - Justin Hinds & The Dominoes (Wolf 7")
Police & Thieves - Jah Lion (Orchid 7")
Frozen Dub - Augustus Pablo (Hot Stuff 7")
Jah Children Rising - Roy Dobson (Black Pearl 7")
Vampire - Devon Irons (Black Art 12")
Jah A Mi Protector - Sandeeno (Fashion 7")
Perilous Time - Max Romeo (Jah Creator 7")
No Peace - Max Romeo & Eek A Mouse (Powa Cuts 7")
Deliver Me - Unknown (Dubplate 7")
Don't Be Afraid - Daweh Congo (Jah Youth 7")
Dread Out Deh - Unknown - (Blank 7")
Calling - Mike Brooks (Coptic Lion 7")
Police - S'Kaya (Partial 7")
Babylon Fight Version - AMP Outernational (AMP 7")
Korner King - Devon Clarke (Digital English 7")
Beat Them Oh Jah - Robert Mystick (Joewella 7")


----------



## ringo (Jul 17, 2013)

10th July :  http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 10th July 2013.mp3

If This World Was Mine - Dennis Brown (A & M 12")
W-E-E-P-I-N-G - Junior Byles (The Thing 7")
Run Run - Junior Byles (Observer 7")
Riding West - Tommy McCook (Jaguar 7")
Determination Skank - Tommy McCook (Pantomine 7")
The Ungodly - George Calstock (Hit Run 12")
Stop Them Jah - Hugh Mundell (Warrior 12")
Bubbling Fountain - Dennis Brown (Ranking Joe 12")
Joy Ride - Derrick Parker (Kennedy International 7")
Real Ting - Robert Lee (Tuff Scout 7")
Marching - Max Romeo (Jah Creator 7")
Meek & Humble - Vibes Master (Reggae On Top 10")
Book Of Life - Sis Miky (Imperial Roots 10")
Sound Bwoy Bawling - Carl Meeks (Calabash 10 ")
Sheep To The Shepherd - Prince Jamo (Salomon Heritage 12")
Greedy Ways - Cornell Campbell (Roots Garden 10")
Pure & Clean - Apha & Omega 7")

Tommy McCook:


----------



## ska invita (Jul 19, 2013)

nice 1 ringo


ringo said:


> Jah Children Rising - Roy Dobson (Black Pearl 7")


this repress has the dub sticker stuck on the vocal side and vice versa - seems like its not just my copy  thats caught me out too
That Vampire - Devon Irons (Black Art 12") is amazing - hadnt heard this 12 mix


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

Bit epic.....put a couple of hours aside and put yet dancing feet on....






http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/soul-disco-gimps-vol-2-smells-like-prawn-cocktail/


Reid Whitelaw from Philly Groove Records - Northern Soul 45s
First Choice – This is the House
The Philly Groove Orchestra (Featuring First Choice) - Let Us Entertain You (Tom Moulton Remix)
The Trammps – Disco Party
Prince - Just As Long As We're Together
The Salsoul Orchestra – It Don’t Have To Be Funky (to be a groove) 12” Disco Mix
The Brothers – Are You Ready for This
Con Funk Shun – Sho’ Feels Good To Me
Curtis Mayfield - Back To The World - Future Song(Love A Good Woman, Love A Good Man)
Detroit Emeralds – Feel the Need in Me
Double Exposure - Everyman (Has To Carry His Own Weight) (Joe Claussell 12'' Disco Mix)
Rufus Feat Chaka Khan – Once You Get Started
Esther Phillips – One Night Affair
Faith Hope & Charity – No Trespassing
Sparque - Let's Go Dancin' (Club Version)
The Dynamic Superiors – Nowhere to Run To
The Temptations – Friendship Train
Starfire – Super Sensuous Woman
Slave – Party Hardy
Made in The USA – Shake Your Body
Love Machine – I’ve Got the Music Me
MFSB – Love is the Message (Tom Moulton remix)
Voiceover Man – Outro


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/time-tunnel-setting-the-record-straight-sat-july-27th-2013/


Nanker Phelge – Time Tunnel
Geno Washington & The Ram Jam Band – (I Gotta) Hold on to My Love
Graham Bond Organisation – Long Tall Shorty
The Amboy Dukes – You Better Find Yourself Someone
The Rolling Stones – Route 66
The Presidents – Peter Rabbit
Boris Gardner – Elizabethan Reggae
The Pioneers – Jackpot
Millie – Enoch Power
John Holt – Ali Baba
The Untouchables – Tighten Up
Madness – Swan Lake
First Choice – This is the House
Shirley Ellis – Soul Time
Arthur Conley – I Can’t Stop (No, No, No)
Spanky Wilson – You
Smokey Robinson and the Miracles – Whole Lot of Shakin’ In My Heart (Since I Met You)
Sonny Thompson – Uncle Willie’s Got a Thing Going On
Ike and Tina Turner – He’s the One
Jimmy Holiday – The New Breed
The Kinks – Till the End of the Day
The Small Faces – Come on Children
The Easybeats – Good Times
The Who – My Way


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/more-elektronik-than-man/

Intro

Piero Umiliani - Evoluzione Cellulare
Dan Deacon - Konono Ripoff No. 1 (Instrumental)
Dubmood - 2D Racer Level 2
Jonas Reinhardt - Private Life of a Diamond
Aphex Twin – Green Calx
Amon Tobin - A6
Ashra - 77 Slightly Delayed
The Chemical Brothers – Escape 007
Jack Nitzche – Performance
Kraftwerk – Neonlicht
Piero Umiliani - Centrali Termiche
DJ Dahi – Transformers
Proxy – Indian Film
The Octopus Project – Pyramid Kosmos
Patrick Vian – Tricentennial Drag


----------



## placid (Jul 21, 2013)

First mix I've done for seems like ages (by my standards).. anyway.. the purest of the acid....

https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/

just like to say thanks to a few people.. Josh & ILA crew for having me on board, The Pure Radio family, Paul, Conner and Brian who inspired this mix. Jared Wilson and Tin Man whose music will always be in my bag.. Sander @ 030303 for proving me with a copy of their new LP...and all the acid heads and peoples who download and share this mix to people they think might like it...

If you're on facebook, give me a shout - www.facebook.com/pages/Placid/191249620933551


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 25, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/more-elektronik-than-man/
> 
> Intro
> 
> ...


 
Is there any way you can download that or am I being thick?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 26, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Is there any way you can download that or am I being thick?


 
offliberty.com

Paste the Mixcloud link in. Right click -> save as...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2013)

You really deserve a radio show Nanker


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> offliberty.com
> 
> Paste the Mixcloud link in. Right click -> save as...


 
Cheers


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> You really deserve a radio show Nanker


 
Then you gotta do all that talking and stuff.....I'm enjoying just putting these together really. Helping to keep me clean and sober.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 28, 2013)

http://i.mixcloud.com/CCi4yY

The unplayed LMDC mix, a mix I got ready to play whilst away in france, but everyone was way to bouncy for something this chilled. Its a deep Dubstep Mix



> Warehouse Dub – Killawatt & Ipman
> Runaway Version - Killawatt & Ipman
> Fally Ranking (V.I.V.E.K remix) - Johnny Osbourne
> Dr Who Dub (Skreamix) - Dr.Blue and The Time Travellers
> ...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> You really deserve a radio show Nanker


Seconded,

This thread, as it always did, keeps on giving.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 31, 2013)

A mix to celebrate my new t-shirt 

Apart from the PSB tune, it's all pretty country folky type stuff as usual...

1. Theme From PSB (Fold's Technicolour Remix) - Public Service Broadcasting
2. Bonnie & Clyde – Serge Gainsbourg and Brigitte Bardot
3. Lord Huron – Time to Run
4. Allah Las – Busman’s Holiday
5. Holly Golightly & The Brokeoffs – Devil Do
6. Shovels and Rope – Birmingham
7. Blanche – Do You Trust Me?
8. The Handsome Family – My Beautiful Bride
9. Loretta Lynn ft. Jack White – I Miss Being Mrs Tonight
10.Josh Ritter – Folk Bloodbath
11.Mogwai – What Are They Doing In Heaven Today? 


(Click on the pic to dl)


----------



## placid (Aug 8, 2013)

The House Sound of Detroit

https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/the-house-sound-of-detroit

Hot off the press.. so to speak..well hot off my decks....
Thought id throw together some of the not so technoey tracks to come out of Detroit.

Tracks by Norm Talley, Delano Smith, Daniel Bell, Patrice Scott, Keith Worthy, Kenny Dixon, Theo Parrish, Kai Alce, Mike Huckaby, Kyle Hall, Marcellus Pittman, Omar S, Randolph

Done in one hit on 2 x Technics 1210s.


----------



## ringo (Aug 8, 2013)

Roots and culture, from the 70's and roots resurgence of the 90's

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 7th August 2013.mp3

Wash Wash - Carlton Patterson (Black & White 7")
Pressure & Slide - Carlton Patterson (Black & White 7")
Pressure Version - King Tubbys (Black & White 7")
You & Me - Carlton & The Shoes (Quality 7")
Dreadful Situation - Carl Dawkins (Cancer 7")
Musical Revolution - Carlton Coffie (Cosmonamic 7")
Saturday - Christine (Observer 7")
Tales Of Two Cities - Carlton Livingstone (Hit Bound 7")
Demolition - Carlton Livingtsone (Heartical 7")
Are You Afraid - Carlton Livingstone (Cookie Jar 7")
Judgement Day - Warrior King (VP 7")
Virtuous Woman - Warrior King (Lion Paw 7")
One Way - Bush Man (Safire 7")
Hard Times In The City - Bush Man (John John 7")
Fire Bun A Weak Heart - Bush Man (King Jammys 7")
Its In A Plan - Walker John (Deenew 7")
Quality Time - Torch (Penthouse 7")
So Let It Be - Torch (Penthouse 7")
Dislocate - Capleton (Blood & Fire 7")
Rastaman - Cocoa Tea - (Xterminator 7")
Willow Tree - Chris Ellis (Ghetto Youths 7")
Unity Is Power - Joe Higgs (LP)
Very Well - Wailing Souls (Dubplate)
Effort In Yourself - Chantells (Phase 1 7")
Natty Burry - Carl Fletcher (Uprising 7")
Satta Dread - Wayne Jarrett (Micron 7")


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 8, 2013)

Last two shows for those interested - for anyone who wants a fairly chilled out melodic listen, I can recommend the Frederic Robinson guest mix from the last show.

The Centrifuge Radio Show #98
DL - http://www.brap.fm/2013/07/25/the-centrifuge-radio-show-98-24th-july-2013/
Stream - http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/the-centrifuge-radio-show-98-24th-july-2013/

Special Request – Capsules (Lee Gamble rmx) [Houndstooth]
GRVGLTCHR – Chemical Imbalance [Swishcotheque]
Ed Devane – Converging Paths [Acre]
Dronelock – Flocks [Weekend World]
Wordlife – Small Talk (Doc Daneeka LGO remix) [Club Mod]
MMOTHS – For Her (Max Cooper Extended Rmx) [Self Released]
Alan Johnson – Goron Sound [Blank Mind]
Matrixxman – Credentials (Myler rmx) [Fifth Wall]
TALISMANN – Neptune [Talismann]
Oyaarss – Umbra (C.Mantle rmx) [Nukapa]
Nubian Mindz – New Me (Aardvarck Sun & Moon rmx) [Counter Change]
Marcel Fengler – The Stampede [Ostgut Ton]
Rory St John – Unceremony [Acre]
Mark Broom – Afterlife (Phase mix) [Beard Man]
Michael Lovatt – Attractor (TeeFreqs rmx) [Ricochet]
These Hidden Hands – Ivy (Lakker rmx) [Hidden Hundred]
Tokee – PA (Cloud Hands remix) [CRL Studios]
Ben Pest – Wot Not [Bonus Round]
WDMS – Decomposing Intestinal Rape [Legs Akimbo]
Wahn – Slow Controller [Acroplane]
Zaqouir – Wokule [SVS]
The Bug – Louder [Ninja Tune]
Scan One – Scene 7 [Yellow Machines]
Oxynucid – Philter Path [Tudor Beats]
Questasian – The Exception (Nonima mx) [Bandcamp]
Special Request – Broken Dreams [Houndstooth]
Gheists – Thinman (Wide Open Gates mix by ValHall) [CRL Studios]
Nebula – DX Heaven [Scientific Wax]
Nano.Strike – Data With A Soul [Encounters]
Frederic Robinson – Off Topic [Blu Mar Ten Music]
SwamiMillions – Lemons [Bandcamp]
Tokee – Conquistidor (Mechanoreceptor rmx) [CRL Studios]

The Centrifuge Radio Show #99 - Guest mix from Frederic Robinson (Blu Mar Ten Music)
DL - http://www.brap.fm/2013/08/08/the-c...ion-from-frederic-robinson-blu-mar-ten-music/
Stream - http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/the-ce...-2013-guest-selection-from-frederic-robinson/

Plaster – Walking on Deodron [Touchin' Bass]
Carl Finlow – Machine Bias [Acre]
Dronelock – Corridors [Weekend World]
Nano.Strike – Muser (Missqulater remix) [Encounters]
GRVGLTCHR – Sleeping Giant [Swishcotheque]
Grit 555 (Clouds remix) – Unklone [Fifth Wall]
Violetshaped – cX310 (JK Flesh Reshape) [Violet Poison]
Alan Johnson – Fickle [Blank Mind]
TALISMANN – Landing [TALISMANN]
Scanone – Menace 44 [Yellow Machines]
Ben Pest – Polyphonique [Bonus Round]
Laszlo – Legend of Lumbar [Lydian]
Frederic Robinson – Guest mix:
Frederic Robinson – Off Topic
Flying Lotus – Tea Leaf Dancers
SBTRKT – Never Never
Frederic Robinson – Laughing At Clouds
Your Infamous Harp – Null Sand Mandala
Moderat – Rusty Nails
Little Dragon – Swimming
Airhead – Wait
Husky – Tidal Wave
Air – Mike Mills
Perfume – Natural Ni Koi Shite (Instrumental)
Fever Ray – When I Grow Up
Thinnen – Lone
Robot Koch – Water And Solutions
Lapalux – Dance feat. Astrid Williamson
Nik Bärtsch’s Ronin – Modul 35 [Live]
Moderat – Ilona [Monkeytown]
Oxynucid – Gebakken Ikan Teri [Tudor Beats]
Dr Zygote – Drugsy Malone [Black Acre]
Electromeca – Weightlessness (Wahn remix) [Acroplane]
Ricardo Tobar – If I Love You (Low Jack remix) [Desire]
Demdike Stare – Collision [Modern Love]
Om Unit – Grey Skies Over Chicago [Metalheadz]
Special Request – Mindwash (Anthony Naples Eternal remix) [Houndstooth]
dBridge – Plain To See [R&S]
Amit – Human Warfare (Machinedrum remix) [Amar]
ST Files – Eric Bristow [Exit]


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 9, 2013)

placid said:


> The House Sound of Detroit
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/the-house-sound-of-detroit
> 
> ...


Loving this mix; right up my street! 

What's the tune sandwiched between the Dan Bell and the Mike Huckaby?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 12, 2013)

ALL HEAR TO SEE THE FILTH
http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/all-hear-to-see-the-filth/


Intro
Presser  Gabor – Rondo a la Terror
Silent Types – Upset
Voltage - Komm Und Tanz Mit Mir!
Vivabeat – Man from China
Electric Circus – Kamarac
Ami Marie - Wir sind Sufrieden
The revox cadets - tony goes to Tokyo
Cliff Martinez – wanna fight
Key – Yellow Magic Orchestra
Steve Fisk – Woodstock
Under For free – Force Structure
Industry – Ready for the Wave
Walter Christian Rothe – Robots
Miles Davis Quintet - Airegin


----------



## placid (Aug 13, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Loving this mix; right up my street!
> 
> What's the tune sandwiched between the Dan Bell and the Mike Huckaby?


 

Patrice Scott - Do you feel me - Sistrum Recordings


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 14, 2013)

last couple of Panic and Carousels shows from me to catch up on here....




*  Episode 12 - Deep in The Woods*
  finds Thee Monkey’s Claw gamely entering into the spirit of ancient summer festivities and superstition, rolling about happily in the fields of England and smearing it’s red earth upon his manically grinning face. He starts out by first enjoying a little fireside story telling and folk singing with dear old man Gira before casually drinking his own body weight in cider at an outdoor rock’n'roll show and then, somewhat emotional, passing out in the woods. He awakes with a donkey’s head and wanders deeper into the trees where he encounters some very strange people and bears witness to some most peculiar goings on indeed…

Nails - Abandon All Life
Michael Gira - Whiskey Johnny
Boris - Neu Years
Bo Ningen - Yurayura Kaeru
Chelsea Wolfe - Demons
Siouxsie & The Banshees - Monitor
Russian Circles - Maiko
Master Musicians Of Bukkake - White Mountain Return
Holden - The Caterpillar's Intervention
Old Apparatus - Dourado
Mogwai - What Are they Doing In Heaven Today?
Dean Blunt - Walls Of Jericho
Venetian Snares - Szamar Madar
Pale Sketcher - Warm Sunday
Ghostface Killah & Adrian Younge - An Unexpected Call (The Set Up)(instr)
DMX Krew - Sound Of The DMX
Pirate Sound System - Trip II London
DJ Donna Summer - Chicken Noodle Rave
Duran Duran Duran - Furious George
Sickboy - Darkwing Droog
Substance B - Dora Au College Fou Fou Fou
Vex'd - Lion V.I.P.
Bong Ra - Crawlers
Ladyscraper - Badgers
Ruby My Dear - Uken
Exilis - Brand New Second Hand
Knifehandchop - Outside
Zomby - Overdose
Enduser - The End Of A Beginning (Sublight Version)

*download/ mixcloud/ blogpost*

this download link is for the whole lot - at the blog post it's also possible to download the two seperate halves - if that makes you happier


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 14, 2013)

*Panic & Carousels Episode 14 - Cruel Mistress*
Helmed once again by Thee Monkey’s Claw who we thankfully find in more subdued mood this time out. Having foolhardily used up two shows worth of beats in last month’s teeth-rattling-breakcore-stupid second hour this new episode is a more relaxed and genteel affair all round. Ideal for a cocktail in the descending cool of evening, or staring out to sea musing upon the absurd.

Ceephax  -  Cobra Mist (Pylon Emotions)
The Black Dog  -  Spatchka
Jefre Cantu Ledesma  -  Roam The Milky Way
Pixel  -  Line Level
Morphosis  -  Music For Vampyr (ii) Shadows
Miles  -  Rejoice
Christian Vogel  -  Particles
Jeff Mills  -  Le Mer et C'est Un Caractere
Richard Skelton  -  The Bitter Shore
Juliana Barwick  -  Look Into Your Own Mind
Fennesz  -  July
Lustmord  -  Babel
Old Apparatus  -  Octofish
Bee Mask  -  Rain in Coffee
Oneohtrix Point Never  -  Submersible
Richard Knox & Frederic D Oberland  -  The Wreck Of Hope
Olafur Arnalds  -  Tomorrow's Song
Postdrome  -  This Ship Creaks
Angel  -  Dark Matter Leak
Mika Vanio  -  Sub Atlantic
Pye Corner Audio  -  Theme Number Four
Lee Noble  -  I Don't Blame You, We're Having The Same Dream
Rechenzentrum  -  Vlotho Exter
Holden  -  Circle Of Fifths
Ceephax  -  Cobra Mist (Sidstation Version)
Kettel & Secede  -  Grandcan
Colleen  -  Ursa Major Find

*download/ mixcloud/ blogpost*


----------



## Chemical needs (Aug 14, 2013)

I (after some years of mix inactivity!) have uploaded a new tech/minimal/tech house mix!!

Link: http://www.mixcloud.com/veeeb/technos-and-houses/


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2013)

ska invita said:


> nice 1 ringo
> 
> this repress has the dub sticker stuck on the vocal side and vice versa - seems like its not just my copy  thats caught me out too
> That Vampire - Devon Irons (Black Art 12") is amazing - hadnt heard this 12 mix


 
I always write 'Labels swapped' on the sleeve when this occurs. That doesn't help when I'm a bit nutted and in full flow though 

Yep, the Black Ark twelves are mostly long, unusually creative and brilliant.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/hard-drive-superstar-vol-viii-ultra-violent-haze/


Intro – Black Hole
Mega Drive- Terminal Overdrive
Perturbator - John Holmes VHS Nightclub
Harry Nilsson - I Guess The Lord Must Be In New York City
Belle and Sebastian – Suicide Girl
Horror Inc -  - Dans La Nuit
Tindersticks – Put Your Love In Me
Sylvester – Stars
Chromatics – Into the Black
Eurythmics - Sexcrime (1984) (Extended Mix)
Ultraísta - Smalltalk (Four Tet Remix)
Explosions in the Sky and David Wingo – Alone Time


----------



## sim667 (Aug 15, 2013)

The Filthy Bastard Mix

http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/the-filthy-basatrd-mix/






Malice Afterthought - The Enemy + Kid Kryptic
Prayer's End - DJ Hidden
Dying Time    The Enemy
Rivers Of Hades (Lake Of Fire remix by Gore Tech) - Underhill
Ravepit (Original Mix) - SHAKA-ITCHI
Total Confusion - I:GOR
VD Majick - The Panacea
Misbit (with Current Value) - COOH
Fallen Sons [Lowroller Remix] - Bong-Ra
Riget - Limewax
Dubwar - Gore Tech
Mindfuck - Counterstrike
Judgement - C Netik & Erre
Testify - I:GOR


----------



## sim667 (Aug 16, 2013)

I was bored today and my freind requested dubstep..... so i recorded him a set, but I think describing it as dubstep might be a bit of a stretch 

http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/ramons-request-filthy-dubstep/

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/ramons-request-filthy-dubstep (download on this one)








> Solstice (Current Value Remix) - Bjork and Current Value
> Jasmine - Niveau Zero
> Retrace Ft. Avielle Breen (Original Mix) - Static Function
> Abyssal - The Unik
> ...


----------



## Dragon 24 (Aug 17, 2013)

pretty eclectic mix, mostly electronica and bass related, but lots of other nuggets too.

http://www.mixcloud.com/seeksmusic/rudyard-august-2013/

All Buttons In - Modeselektor & Thom Yorke
Therapy - Moderat
Sun - Koreless
Pyramid (Atoms for Peace RMX) - Four Tet
Vanishing Point - ASC
Hard (Police Takeover RMX) - Breakage, Rodigan & Newham Generals
Clissold (Machinedrum VIP) – Fracture & Nepture
Freedom of Filth – Phace
Forgiven feat Peta Oneir – Ulterior Motive
Time – Hans Zimmer
A Case for Shame (with Cold Speck) – Moby
She Made Me – The Brian Jonestown Massacre
Driver – Mark Lanegan & Duke Garwood
Uriel's Black Harp – Actress
Strings of Life (Apparat RMX) - Francesco Tristano
Saducismus Triumphatus – Broadcast
Control – The Revival Hour


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 18, 2013)

From Tornado Wallace to Danny Rampling - Still exploring everything slow mo and chuggy, been loving that sound this past year. This one is slightly more edgy than the last mix and the pace is ever so slightly faster. I had to put this one on Mix Cloud as EMI own Tornado Wallace and Sound Cloud were not taking the upload, Vinyl as always.

http://www.mixcloud.com/zeedoodles/disco-not-disco/

The Coober Pedy University Band - Moon Plain ​Kasper Bjorke - Man from Venice ​Haules Baules - Creeper ​Hardway Brothers - Shorty ​Headman feat Scott Fraser - Noise ​Hardway Brothers - AB Music ​Craig Bratley - Obsession ​Daniel Avery - Drone Logic ​Tornado Wallace - BIT One (NA Mix) ​Love Corporation - Palatial (Danny Rampling)​


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2013)

Classics and Favourites

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 24th July 2013.mp3

Fools & Their Money - Knowledge (Stars 12")
Fight On - Errol Gordon (Rose Bud 7")
Carry Us Beyond - Human Cargo (New Age Movements 12")
Rise & Shine - Bunny Wailer (Solomonic 12")
Poor & Clean - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 12")
Jahoviah - Twinkle Brothers (Virgin 12")
Wadada - Burning Spear  (Dubplate)
Too Late To Turn Back - Alton Ellis (All Tone 12")
Uncle Joe - Gregory Isaacs (Virgin 12")
Hell & Heaven Dub - Lloyd 'Sparrow' Clarke (Dubplate)
Forgive Them Jah - Augustus Pablo (Dubplate)
Sufferation - Tyrone Taylor (Nationwide 12")
English Girl - Audrey (Jah Shaka 12")
Put Down De Guns - Sandeeno (Universal Roots 12")
Vision Of Jah - Stephen Wright (Reggae On Top 12")
Wicked Rule - Martin Campbell (Channel One UK 12")
Watch How The People Dancing - Kenny Knots (Unity 12")
Love Me Baby - J. C. Lodge & Tiger (Greensleeves 12")
Twice My Age - Krystal & Shabba Ranks (Greensleeves 12")
Gunzalis - Luciano (Xterminator 7")
Look Youthman - Barrington Levy (Greensleeves 12")
Know The Right Dub - Michael Prophet/Scientist (Dubplate)
Jah Jah Dub - Dillinger (Jamaican Recordings 7")
Jah Golden Throne - Peter Broggs (Selena 12")
Storm Is Coming - Junior Delgado (Dubplate)


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2013)

UK Dub Carnival warm up

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 21st August 2013.mp3

Jah Bible - Ras Addis (Dubkasm 10")
Don't Use Me - Roberto Sanchez (A-Lone 10")
Repent - Twinkle Brothers (Sip A cup LP)
Repentance - Leroy Mafia (Sip A Cup 7")
Dem Just A Push Me - Horace Martin (Crucial Ruler 10")
Live The Life - Marlene Ammers (Universal Roots 10")
God Is Greater Than man - Luciano (Cousins 10")
Chalice Haffi Blaze - Solo Banton (Reality Shock 10")
Zulu Man - Chris Jay 9 Dubwise 10")
Marshall - Ras Imru Asha (Entebbe Sounds 10")
Deep Roots - Nucleus Roots (Partial 10")
King Of Kings - Centry (Lovedub Music 10")
Maniac From Mars - Mad Professor (Ariwa 10")
Sheep To The Shepherd - Prince Jamo (Salomen Heritage 10")
Lots Wife - Prince Alla (Black Redemption 10")
Brimstone & Fire - Mighty Massa (Black Redemption 10")
My Father Judge - Rick Wayne (Roots Injection 10")
Jah Love Is Universal - Gideon Zinger (King Simeon 10")
Running Away - Junior Kigwa (Black Redemption 10")
Tribulation Dub - Ras Nyto (King Earthquake 10")
Addis Ababa - Disciples (Disciples Vintage 10")
Rastafari - Alpha & Omega (Alpha & Omega 10")


----------



## Numbers (Aug 23, 2013)

ringo said:


> UK Dub Carnival warm up
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 21st August 2013.mp3
> 
> ...


I was listening to a nice Gregory, Toots, Dennis Brown and Mighty Diamonds mix but I just had a pull up selector moment and am now listening to the this, + I've turned on the base <eek @ neighbours>


----------



## Numbers (Aug 23, 2013)

"Evening folks..... UK Dub Special"


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 23, 2013)

ringo said:


> UK Dub Carnival warm up
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 21st August 2013.mp3
> 
> ...


Fantastic 'Lot's Wife' cut there ringo, is that King Tubby at the controls?


----------



## ringo (Aug 24, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Fantastic 'Lot's Wife' cut there ringo, is that King Tubby at the controls?



No, Tubby did the original 70s dub but this is a 2009 remake produced by Roots Injection. Just as heavy and almost as good as the original


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2013)

Loving this one RIngo - top selection...need to get a copy of Sheep To The Shepherd - Prince Jamo , heavy heavy bassline on that
like that organ cut to Repent too, niice!
*just noticed you've done another mix before this one


----------



## scalyboy (Aug 24, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Loving this one RIngo - top selection...need to get a copy of Sheep To The Shepherd - Prince Jamo , heavy heavy bassline on that
> like that organ cut to Repent too, niice!
> *just noticed you've done another mix before this one


Me too, especially pleased with the Old Testament vibes...God Greater than Man...Repent... Judgement!


----------



## ringo (Aug 24, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Loving this one RIngo - top selection...need to get a copy of Sheep To The Shepherd - Prince Jamo , heavy heavy bassline on that
> like that organ cut to Repent too, niice!
> *just noticed you've done another mix before this one


Bonus points for picking those two out ska  
Many people consider the Jamo to be one of the best tunes to have come out in the last couple of years & Repent was a big dubplate on the sounds, then only saw release on LP, with the organ cut equally sought after.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2013)

I think you ID'd the Jamo once for me on the boards - there was a video of a French sound testing their rig with that - big big tune for sure.
Ive really gotten into Twinkle Brothers this year or so... even not knowing who a tune is by its ended up being a Twinkles cut....Repent is class, need a copy of that too...hoping that by the new year I'll have better finances, got a long Wants list at the mo!

ETA:


ringo said:


> Classics and Favourites


 
deadly selection ringo!  loving the dubplates


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2013)

Fucking excellent stuff ringo - must say, your passion for the music really shines through, and great selections as always


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2013)

A bit rough n ready but here's today's hour of old skool DnB / Jungle

Nolige and Pilgrim - Galactica
Criminal Minds - Baptised_By_Dub
The Brothers Grimm - Exodus (The Lion awakes)
Omni Trio - Mystic Stepper (Feel Better)
Renegade - Terrorist
Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
Johnny Jungle - Johnny (Danny Breaks Remix)
Peshay - Represent
Ray Keith - Sing (Time) (Original Mix)
Alex Reece - Pulp Fiction
Foul Play - Being With You (Foul Play Remix)
Alex Reece - Basic Principles (Dillinja)
Q-Project - Deep Concentration
Pascal - P-Funk Era
Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows
Adam F - Circles (Original Mix)
Q. Project - Champion Sound
DJ SS - The Lighter
187 Lockdown - Gunman (DnB Mix)

Download


----------



## Corax (Aug 26, 2013)

I think editor should sort the apostrophe out on this thread title since Mrs Magpie has resigned!


----------



## ringo (Aug 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking excellent stuff ringo - must say, your passion for the music really shines through, and great selections as always



Thanks, really enjoyed doing those


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Loving that UK dub mix, ringo


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> I think editor should sort the apostrophe out on this thread title since Mrs Magpie has resigned!


It's not strictly necessary. It doesn't have to be mixes that belong to urbanites. It could just be URBANITES DJ MIXES just in general.


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not strictly necessary. It doesn't have to be mixes that belong to urbanites. It could just be URBANITES DJ MIXES just in general.


 
Break that down for me?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

I just did.
It doesn't have to be Urbanites' DJ Mixes. It can just as easily be Urbanites DJ Mixes. Like, say, Chemical Brothers DJ Mixes.


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I just did.
> It doesn't have to be Urbanites' DJ Mixes. It can just as easily be Urbanites DJ Mixes. Like, say, Chemical Brothers DJ Mixes.


 
Both require possessive apostrophes.  Or some sort of punctuation at the very least.  "Urbanites! DJ Mixes" would be reasonable for instance.

So come on, oh patronising one, explaining it to illiterate ol' me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Not necessarily, you can have an Urbanites T-shirt or an Urbanites teamug, so why not an Urbanites DJ mix? Use of the plural does not necessarily indicate possession, it could just be branding.


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not necessarily, you can have an Urbanites T-shirt or an Urbanites teamug, so why not an Urbanites DJ mix? Use of the plural does not necessarily indicate possession, it could just be branding.


 
Yeah, but in this context it's not is it. This is a thread about mixes that Urbanites have made. Mixes that in some way belong to, are attributed to, Urbanites. Possessive apostrophe.

ETA: It's nice to quote or tag someone when replying btw, so they know they've been replied to via alerts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Not necessarily...


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Not necessarily...


You're not giving me much in the way of explanation here tbh...

I'll defer to the someone more prepared to post something meaningful though, as you seem so reticent. Right, who's the best grammar nazi expert we have?

DotCommunist?
Pickman's model?
quimcunx?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Urbanites DJ Mixes
Psychonauts DJ Mixes
Scratch Perverts DJ Mixes
See?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Urbanites could be a DJ supergroup


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Urbanites DJ Mixes
> Psychonauts DJ Mixes
> Scratch Perverts DJ Mixes
> See?


 
Yes, I see that they should all have possessive apostrophes.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2013)

shush! the pair of you!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> Yes, I see that they should all have possessive apostrophes.


Says you in your Beatles' t-shirt


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> shush! the pair of you!


 
"Shush" and "The" should be capitalised.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 27, 2013)

surely as it is a shared thing- a group-plural is the correct usage. There is no need for a possessive is there?

this is a collective man we despise ownership

*tokes*


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> "Shush" and "The" should be capitalised.


Not necessarily...


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> surely as it is a shared thing- a group-plural is the correct usage. There is no need for a possessive is there?
> 
> this is a collective man we despise ownership
> 
> *tokes*


 
Shut up. No one asked you. 

_*awaits more sensible opinions that agree with me*_


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone have Mrs M's phone number?  She's the only one who can resolve this with any sense of finality.

Failing the phone number, a gobo and a spotlight, so that we can shine a huge silhouette of a magpie into the sky.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

I could ask her but I cba


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I could ask her but I cba


 
You _*fear*_ the answer!!!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm just really really lazy


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> You're not giving me much in the way of explanation here tbh...
> 
> I'll defer to the someone more prepared to post something meaningful though, as you seem so reticent. Right, who's the best grammar nazi expert we have?
> 
> ...


 

I'd call it Urbanite DJ Mixes.  In as much as I care at all.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 27, 2013)

9 years is a bit too long to be coming in with the grammar pedantry tbh.


----------



## Corax (Aug 27, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 9 years is a bit too long to be coming in with the grammar pedantry tbh.


 
It's because of people like you that war criminals go free.


----------



## zeedoodles (Aug 31, 2013)

A Vinyl Mix of Balearic and Slow Mo Chuggers. I thought it would be nice to record a small selection of "other sides" and mixes I don't normally play.



https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/chuggers-and-balearic-slowness


Craig Bratley - Analogue Dreams - Joe's Bakers Band Mix.
Almunia - Pulsar
Tusk Eleven - Side A No.2
Timothy Fairplay - Pyramid of Night.
Almunia - Views From a Blue Train
Pharo Black Magic - Amulet - Begin Mix
A Sagittariun - Space Dub
 DreamUlrich Schnauss - You were the only one around
Timothy Fairplay - To the Inland Strip
Twisted Tongue - A return to Space - Blue States Mix
Almunia Ode to Mom


If you listen, I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2013)

Kode 9 playing some groundreakers from the 80s amongst some other connected bits and pieces- a really interesting mix - gets a bit out there!

Sa-ra – Dirty Beauty
Prince – The Ballad of Dorothy Parker
Kleer – Intimate Connection
Cameo – Back & Forth
Herbie Hancock – Perfect Machine
Slava Tsukerman – Margrets Apartment
The Associates – Message Oblique Speech
Slava Tsukerman – Night Club
Gosub – Last Night at the Stardust
Slava Tsukerman – Seduction of Vincent
Simonetti/Morante/Pignatelli – Tenebre
Simonetti/Morante/Pignatelli – Slow Circus
Ryuichi Sakamoto & David Sylvian – Bamboo Houses
Dizzee Rascal – Brand New Day
Sun Ra – Rocket Number Nine

http://thisisluckyme.com/mixtapes/43-kode-9-hyper-luck-mix/

I forgot all about Prince's The Ballad of Dorothy Parker, what an amazing record...

ETA: posted in wrong thread - apols
and thanks to Fez909 for the link


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 31, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Kode 9 playing some groundreakers from the 80s amongst some other connected bits and pieces- a really interesting mix - gets a bit out there!
> 
> Sa-ra – Dirty Beauty
> Prince – The Ballad of Dorothy Parker
> ...


 
Was it the right Cameo tune? 

edit: also, wrong thread, no?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Was it the right Cameo tune?


nah, it was a just a straight mix of Back & Forth...still all good
still sounding so fresh


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 4, 2013)

I did a mix of the originals of the covers on the utterly ace Detroit Cobras first album, 'Mink Rat Or Rabbit'.







Click the '31 Model A Coupe to dl.





Cha Cha Twist – Brice Coefield
I’ll Keep Holding On – The Marvelettes
Putty (In Your Hands) – The Shirelles
It’s Easier To Cry – The Shangri Las
Bad Man – Oblivians
The Summer The Slum – The 5 Royales
Midnite Blues – Charlie Rich
You Knows What To Do – Barrett Strong
Can’t Do Without You – Dusty Wilson
Hittin On Nothin – Irma Thomas
Out Of This World – Gino Washington
Chumba – Gabriel & The Angels
Breakaway – Jackie DeShannon


(Yes I know there's an album called 'Songs We Taught The Detroit Cobras' but it's not in order and mixes all the albums up and they've got the wrong version of Breakaway on it, alright? So leave it; it's not pointless and anal at all )


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 7, 2013)

A mix of the originals of the covers on the utterly ace Detroit Cobras second album, 'Life, Love or Leaving'.






Clicky:





Hey Sah-Lo-Ney – Mickey Lee Lane
He Did It – The Ronettes
Home In Your Heart – Solomon Burke
Oh My Lover – The Chiffons
Cry On – Irma Thomas
Stupidity – Solomon Burke
Bye Bye Baby – Mary Wells
Boss With The Hot Sauce – Davis Jones & The Fenders
I’m Laughing At You – The Gardenias
You Can’t Miss Nothing That You Never Had – Ike & Tina Turner
Right Around The Corner – The 5 Royales
Won’t You Dance With Me – Billy Lee & The Rivieras
Let’s Forget About The Past – Clyde McPhatter
Shout Bamalama – Otis Redding & The Pinetoppers


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 10, 2013)

I do love the Detroit Cobras... must check them out
anyway, here's the latest Panic & Carousels, kicking off fine style with the Butthole Surfers and
packed to bursting with bands off of the bill of this year's Supernormal festival

*



*
*Panic & Carousels Episode 16 - 22 Going On 23*

Butthole Surfers - 22 Going On 23
Terminal Cheesecake - Blowhound
Mugstar - Axis Modulator
Clinic - Seesaw
Hookworms - Preservation
Dethscalator - Grotto Crank
Expo '70 - Closet Full Of Candles
Th' Faith Healers - Gorgeous Blue Flower
Silverfish - T.F.A.
Art Of Burning Water - Since His Collapse
Comanechi - Death Of You
The Breeders - Shocker In Gloomtown
Guided By Voices - Pictures Of The Man
Good Throb - Culture Vulture
Evil Blizzard - Red Box
Shit And Shine - Bass Puppy
GunCleaner - Scally Lad Shower
Melvins - Station To Station
Sly & The Family Drone - Your Mum's A Provincial Rock Club
Actress - Floating In Ecstasy
Demdike Stare - Primitive Equations
Enduser (ft Patrick Currier) - Retox
Richard Dawson - We Picked Apples In A Graveyard Freshly Mowed

click on the title up there, or *mixcloud* 
blah blah blog at *hickeysonic*


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 11, 2013)

A mix of the originals of the covers on the utterly ace Detroit Cobras third album, 'Baby'.






Clickalicious:





Slipping Around – Clarence Carter
I Wanna Holler (But The Town’s Too Small) – Gary U.S. Bonds
Baby Let Me Hold Your Hand – Hoagy Lands
Weak Spot – Ruby Johnson
Everybody’s Going Wild – The International Kansas City Playboys
Mean Man – Betty Harris
Now He’s Gone – Bobbie Smith & The Dreamgirls
It’s Raining – Irma Thomas
Just Can’t Please You – Jimmy Robbins
Baby Help Me – Percy Sledge
Cha Cha Twist – Brice Coefield



It's incomplete though; I couldn't find The Real Thing by The 5 Royales anywhere


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 13, 2013)

*MID 90'S JUNGLE / DnB SET FOR PURPLE RADIO
*





I was asked to do a guest mix for Dave Faze's Soundclash show on Purple Radio.  I went for a mainly mid 90's jungle selection and I'm pretty pleased with it. You can stream it on Mixcloud and if you like it here is the download link.

1.  DJ Zinc – On fire tonight
2.  DJ Hype ft MC GQ – Roll the beats (remix)
3.  Firefox – Buck Rogers
4.  L Double – The mad phunk
5.  Dillinja – Ja know ya big
6.  Bass Boyz ft Tippa Irie – Hyper
7.  Natural Born Chillers – Rock the funky beat
8.  Shy FX – Funkindemup (DJ Krust remix)
9.  Warp 10 – Rude Boy Monty
10.  Dem 2 Ruff –Nice Tune
11.  Conquering Lion – Dub plate special (Ruff cut)
12.  Q Project – Champion Sound (Total Science VIP)
13.  Unknown - White label
14.  Phantasy, Shodan and UK Apache – Give me da gal
15.  Amazon ii – King of the beats
16.  Cutty Ranks – Limb by Limb (DJ SS remix)
17.  Jungle Terrorists – Just Ganja


----------



## Apathy (Sep 16, 2013)

Its an old one, thought i had already shared it on here but did a search and it seems not, anyway....

http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/old-school-breakbeat-ruffneck

Blapps posse - bus it
proper filthy naughty - stitch up
bug khan & plastic jam - made in 2 minutes
audioweb - policeman skank
criminal minds -  Headhunter 1 (Mind Dub)
e-lustrious - ragga tip
m17 - rocking down the house
reflex - put your hands up
groove armada - superstylin
timebss - unity
masters at work - just a lil dope
phantasy + gemini - never try the hippodrome
dee pattern - whos the badman
wax doctor - a new direction
 2nd Protocol - Basslick
alieneye - fall down
4 hero - cookin up ya brain
globe and the hardcore massive - gone
phuture assassins - future sound 2 bad mice mix
SL2 - way in my brain
family foundation - xpress yourself
rufige kru - krisp biscuit
manix - stupid dope mix
darkman - strings of darkness
rufige kru - menace


----------



## ringo (Sep 19, 2013)

Dub Selection from last night's Purple Radio show

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 18th September 2013.mp3

No No No Version - Barry Brown (Channel 1 10")
Prophecy Version - Little Roy (Earth 7")
Burn Babylon Version - Sylford Walker (Belmont 7")
Lifes Road Dub - I Kong (Roots Traders 7")
Trying Version - Bim Sherman (Red Sea 7")
Peace - Revolutionaries (Channel 1 10")
Self Defence - Dr Alimantado (Ital Sounds 7")
Living Dub - Michael Anthony (Third Generation 7")
Free Blackman - Rising Fire (Archive 10")
Jomo - Burning Spear (Spear 7")
Jahovia Dub - Johnny Osbourne (Jammys 10")
Tubbys In Fine Style - King Tubbys (King Tubbys 10")
Stand Up For Your Version - Allan Kingpin (Archive 10")
The Father Version - Trevor Byfield (Fox Fire 7")
African Girl Version - True Persuaders (Writers Of Rastafari 7")
A Fire Fire Dub - L.A.B. (Jama 7")
Under Me Dub - Barrington Levy (Time 12")
Rocks & Mountains - Unknown (Channel 1 10")
Jah Golden Throne - Peter Broggs (Selena 12")
Skyjack - Bongo Gene (Total Sounds 7")
Unity Rock - Bobby Soul (Roots Man 7")
Congo Dub - Bobby Soul (Roots Man 7")
Rock Vibration - Big D & The Suppertoner (Sunflower 7")
Give Thanks And Praise - John Alexander (Corporation Of Love 7")
Two Dub Forward - Blazing Fire (Ja-Man 7")
Natty Culture Dub - Jah Peter (Armageddon 7")
Deliver Me From My Enemies - Yabby You (Hot City 7")


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 22, 2013)

Apathy said:


> Its an old one, thought i had already shared it on here but did a search and it seems not, anyway....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/old-school-breakbeat-ruffneck
> 
> ...



That's a great set. Thanks!


----------



## Addy (Sep 28, 2013)

Tonights Radio Show - House & old skool 

Luna City Express - Magic Bazar
Makam - Lion King (Original Mix)   
KMFH - Spoof
Delta Funktionen - Delta Funktionen-Onkalo (Karenn Remix)
Eats Everything - Entrance Song (Original Mix)
Hardwell - Three Triangles (Losing My Religion) (Original Club Mix)
Sultan + Ned Shepard, Fedde Le Grand - No Good (Extended Mix)
Martin Garrix - Animals (Original Mix)
Tiesto, MOTI - Back To The Acid (Original Mix)
Alvaro, Mercer feat. Lil Jon - Welcome To The Jungle (Original Mix)
Chistian Smith, John Selway - Work It (Fergie Remix)
Max Freegrant - Samba In New Delhi (Superstrobe Remix)
Blacktron - Make A Fucking Noise (Original Mix)
Twenty Ten - Cats Eat Dog (Spartaque Mix)
Roman Sweet - Strawberry (Original Mix)
Marco Bailey - Jonny Walker (Original Mix)
Joey Negro, Thelma Houston - I Need Somebody Tonight (Audiowhores Remix)
Slammin' Techno - Just Dance (Dream mix)
Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous (Terrorise mix)
M. D. EMM - GOT ANY HARDCORE ACID, PURE ACID HARDCORE MIX
DJ Scoobie - Mash up the Speakers (Speaker just melted mix)
Undercover Movement - Fly in my soup (Brundel flys experiment mix)
FANTASY UFO - HEADSTRONG, TECHNO BASS HEAD MIX
ENGINEERS REVENGE - TIME TO MOVE, SUMMER '93 MIX
Undercover Movement - Aceed Rydims (underground anthem mix)
WIZ - GIZZA DAB, PROGRESSIVE TECHNO MIX
DJ SCOOBIE - BOOM POWER BASSQUAKE, FANTASY UFO REMIX
Mad Ragga Man - Let me tell ya'
Free Bass - Spliffed + Chillin' (Mello man ambient mix)
Son of God - Sunday Raver (Religion causes another war mix)
SOUNDCLASH VS. HACKNEY HARDCORE - HEAR GUNSHOTS, NO HESITATION MIX
Cultural Assault - Step up
Unity - Set me free
Time Syndicate - Rock wit me (In ya face mix)
HACKNEY HARDCORE - CAUGHT WITH A SPLIFF, WE ARE DRUG SQUAD OFFICERS MIX
Sunshine Production - Take me to the top
TIME SYNDICUT - RAVE GENERATOR, ADDICTION REMIX
DJ Scoobie - King Bass Head (Dope dog mix)
Manix - Head in the Clouds
UNITY - MAKE YOUR BODY MOVE, PIRATE RADIO RULES MIX
China White - One People
Open Skies - Ozone Nights
Dry & Roasted - It's like a dream
Sonic Experience - Everybody get crazy
Hackney Hardcore - Dinomania
Chemical Vacation - Real Style
New Decade - No worries
D Force - Original bad boy
2hrs @ 192 kbps  Download


----------



## Moronik (Sep 30, 2013)

Heres a quick mix I did a couple of weeks ago on the radio..

http://soundcloud.com/moronik/bustin-1
A mix of acid house and hip hop. Party vibes!


----------



## Aitch (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's a mix from me... enjoy 

http://snd.sc/1fCbDaH

Gangstress - Venison with Jagis (Heresy Beats)
Shallow - &ME (Keinemusik)
Absent - Tantalum (Heresy Beats)
Checkbob - Midland (Autonomous Africa)
Heist - &ME (Keinemusik)
Palinka Girl - Sasha Rydell (Fachwerk)
Dust - Alex Smoke (R&S)
Just A Blind - Aroma Nice (Heresy Beats)
Tallebudgera Creek - Ropponggi Sky (Heresy Beats)
Teeth - Jusqu'a Tendresse - Kowton Remix (Sound Pellegrino)
Baby - Dead Man's Chest (Heresy Beats)
What Do You Want - Makato (7even Recordings)
Pink Castle Park N02 - Venison (Heresy Beats)
Slow Nights - Ropponggi Sky (Heresy Beats)

www.heresybeats.com


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 11, 2013)

most recent Panic & Carousels show (new one tonight on basic.fm -7pm)
starts with the thunderous drums of Black Pus, ends up dancing to the electronic beats, 
and has a smashing ambient-y bit in the middle 
non-stop party hits of 2013, delicious!





*Panic & Carousels 18 - Grey Is The Colour*

Black Pus - Hear No Evil
Eric Copeland - Bobby Strong
Forest Swords - Onward
Ben Frost - Soma And Psyche
Jesu - Grey Is The Colour
Locrian - Two Moons
Fire! - Would I Whip (Without Noticing)
Mainliner - Taitan
Nisennenmondai - A
Laurel Halo - UHF F/O
Violetshaped - Out Of Any Symmetry
Oneohtrix Point Never - Inside World
Locust - Corporal Genesis (Nicholas Bullen Mix)
Necro Deathmort - Void
Rainforest Spiritual Enslavement - These Spirits Are Thought To Live Far Out At Sea And Are Usually Malevolent
James Ruskin - The Nature Of Our Hurting
Moderat - Milk
Machinedrum - Eyesdontlie
Champion - Bowser
Kid 606 - Happiness Is A Warm Kitten

*download*/*stream*/*blog*


----------



## Moronik (Oct 17, 2013)

Just saw a DJ competition that ends *TODAY*... so I've entered a Horror Rave mix as a last minute entry
http://www.mixcloud.com/moronik/alaween-2013-competition-entry/

Have a listen!

If you like it, please leave a comment, LIKE, or SHARE... it would be much appreciated!


*Tracklisting:*

_Wizard of Oz Soundtrack

The Psychopaths - Killer Mummy

Holy Noise - The Noise

Wishdokta - Evil Surrounds Us

Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous

Welcome to Violence The Warrior

Out of Orda - Damnation

The Psychopaths - Nightmares

Kid Unknown - Nightmare Walking

150 Volts -Chucky

Wizard of Oz soundtrack_


Thanks
x


----------



## Moronik (Oct 17, 2013)

ahhh just to clarify, you need to like/comment on mixcloud    Thanks for the support

(and sorry for being annoying)


----------



## killer b (Oct 18, 2013)

i got my turntables set up last week for the first time in 7 years, and done a mix for may k's husband's birthday. i only had tonight to go at it and i'm well out of practice, so some (most) of the mixing is shameful.  but the tunes are banging. you should be able to download it from my dropbox i think?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4369325/BIrthday.mp3

1. Dan Curtin - Parallel 
2. Nexus 21 - Still (Life Keeps Moving) - Carl Craig Remix 
3. Jel Ford - Chasing Shadows 
4. Mateo Murphy - Love Express 
5. X Heart - Analogistic Warrior 
6. Cari Lekebusch - C-Theories (Damon Wild Remix) 
7. Holy Ghost - Zombie Assassin 
8. James Ruskin - Work (Steve Rachmad Remix) 
9. Divine - I'm So Beautiful 
10. DJ Misjah & DJ Tim - Access (Secret Cinema Remix) 
11. Green Velvet - Explorer 
12. Funtopia / Jimi Polo - Do You Wanna Know (Derrick May Remix)
13. Ron Trent - The Afterlife 
14. The Imortals - The Ultimate Warlord 
15. Paul Parker - Tech-no-logical World


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2013)

Love that Ultimate Warlord tune


----------



## killer b (Oct 19, 2013)

yeah, it's awesome.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 19, 2013)

killer b said:


> you should be able to download it from my dropbox i think?


right click/save as on your link.


----------



## Apathy (Oct 19, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/drop-acid

 ACCIIIEEEEED


----------



## killer b (Oct 20, 2013)

erm yeah. i didn't even bother trying to beatmatch on this  starts with some post punk, running through afrobeat, psychedelic rock, krautrock and techno. 

http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/entry/2013-10-19T19_23_15-07_00

1. A Certain Ratio - Day One 
2. Glaxo Babies - Shake the Foundations 
3. Talking Heads - Slippery People (Jellybean Remix) 
4. Tony Allen, Res, Ray Lema, Baaba Maal, Positive Black Soul & Archie Shepp - No Agreement 
5. Dele Abiodun - Alolo Moko 
6. Kati Elimnyama - E Goli 
7. Skin Alley - Living in Sin 
8. Quintessence - Giants 
9. Hawkwind - Opa-Loka 
10. Cavern of Anti-Matter - Silver Dust 
11. Ashra - Sunrain 
12. Underground Resistance - Journey of the Dragons


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2013)

Minimal Techno  Time - http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/minimal-techno-mix/



> Mr. Wise - Saibot (Original Mix)
> 
> Javi Cejas - Big Tomy (Original Mix)
> 
> ...


----------



## killer b (Oct 22, 2013)

i'm not planning on keeping this up, but i found some ace disco records on the carboot this morning and the spirit took me...

http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/entry/2013-10-22T14_27_32-07_00

Crown Heights Affair - Use Your Body & Soul
Damon Harris - it’s Music
Metropolis - I Love New York
Gaz - The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
Empress - Dyin’ to be Dancin’
James Last - Jubilation
Patrice Rushen - Haven’t You Heard
Bunny Sigler - By The Way You Dance
Curtis Mayfield - Party, Party
Jupiter Beyond - The River Drive
T-Connection - Saturday Night
Talking Heads - I Zimbra
The Style Council - Shout It To The Top (Instrumental)


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2013)

killer b said:


> erm yeah. i didn't even bother trying to beatmatch on this  starts with some post punk, running through afrobeat, psychedelic rock, krautrock and techno.
> 
> http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/entry/2013-10-19T19_23_15-07_00
> 
> ...


This is a superawesome mix. I'm gonna listen to it again


----------



## killer b (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice one, I was pleased with it too. I  Have a higher quality version I could upload somewhere if you like?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 27, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/knightmare-halloween-mix






Hard DNB/Drumstep mix for Hallowee, a bit of a noticeable cock up halfway through, I just had a madness moment and lost it..



> War Pig Rmx - Gore Tech
> Be Blast - COOH
> Hunter Seeker - Technical Itch
> Biohazard - Cooh and Current Value
> ...


----------



## little monster (Oct 30, 2013)

Earlier this year I was asked to do a dubwise/ragga dnb mix for the usual suspects which I have now made public:

https://soundcloud.com/little-monster/usual-suspects-mix

Tracklist:

Prophet Rides Again - Krak n Dub Rmx
Soundclash - Dem a Dragon
Rebel MC - Get Ready 'All Junglist'
Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Smokers Anthem
DJ Panik - Super Skank
Mooncat - War Ina Babylon
DJ Heretic ft Mr Vegas - Lean With It
Ed Solo & Deekline - Sensi
Candy - Breeze
Jacky Murda - Murderer

Enjoy


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2013)

for some reason, it's happy hardcore today (plus some jungle & stuff)

http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/entry/2013-10-31T15_08_54-07_00

1. Technohead - I Wanna Be a Hippy (Get High) 
2. Dougal & Eruption - Party Time 
3. Dyewitness - The Future (Live in Scotland) 
4. Moby - Into the Blue (DJ Seduction 4-beat mix) 
5. DJ Red Alert & Mike Slammer - Walking on Sunshine 
6. DJ Seduction - Cuckoo in the Jungle 
7. DJ Red Alert & Mike Slammer - Feel So Real 
8. Tango - Can't Stop the Rush (Remix) 
9. Omni Trio - Renegade Snares (Foul Play Remix) 
10. Dred Bass - World of Music 
11. The Dream Team - Stamina (Joker Remix) 
12. Ed Rush & Optical - Resurrection 
13. The Invaderz - Life Support 
14. Ice - Trapped in Three Dimensions (Alec Empire Remix)


----------



## sim667 (Nov 2, 2013)

I've been playing a lot of juke lately, so here's a mini mix...... I'd recomend turning the bass up to 11 for the first three tracks

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/mini-juke-mix-november-2013



> Jaguar - Om Unit
> 
> Tic Tac Toe (Krampfhaft Remix) - Halp
> 
> ...



Download as podcast through iTunes from Nexus Radio or Visit here - http://www.nexusradio.co.uk/?name=2013-11-02_mini_juke_mix.mp3


----------



## ringo (Nov 5, 2013)

Last weeks radio show with a tribute to Melodians singer Tony Brevett

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 30th October 2013.mp3

Born For A Purpose - Dr Alimantado (Greensleeves 7")
Why Can't I Leave You - John Holt (Channel One 12")
Going The Wrong Way - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 7")
Lead Us Heavenly Father - African Brothers (Uptempo 7")
Bits & Pieces - Ace & The Inswings (Swing-A-Ling 7")
Ride On Marcus - Enforcer (Well Charge 7")
This Land Is For Everyone - Abyssinians (Virgin Front Line 7")
Africa We Want To Go - Maytones (Burning Sounds 7")
Perilous Time - Maytones (Hit 7")
Starlight - Tony Brevett (Motion 10")
Why Little Girl - Melodians (Lucky 7")
Everybody Bawling - Melodians (High Note 12")
Stop Your Gang War - Melodians (Tops 7")
Freedom - Earl 16 (Upsetter 7")
Much Smarter - Meditations (Island 12")
No Peace - Meditations (Upsetters 7")
Harvest - The Eagles (Wolf 7")
The Betrayer - Earl Flute & Keith Hudson (Mafia 7")
Bloody Eyes - Keith Hudson (Greensleeves 12")
Rhodesia - Alton Ellis (Joint International 7")
Three Wise Men - Earth & Stone (Well Charge 7")
In Time To Come - Earth & Stone (Well Charge 7")
Jah Will Cut You Down -  - Earth & Stone (Hitbound 7")
Looking For Signs - Albert Malawi (Tafari 7")
Children Of The Emperor - Albert Malawi (Uprising 7")


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2013)

*Hard Drive Superstar X - Hex Induced Heart Attack*

*



*

*http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/hard-drive-superstar-x-hex-induced-heart-attack/*

*
The Incredible Shrinking Man – The Universe

François De Roubaix – Survol

Roky Erickson – Haunt

British Electric Foundation featuring Boy George – I Wanna Be Your Dog

Calibro 35 - Stainless Steel

William Onyearbor – Atomic Bomb

The O’Jays – Shiftless, Shady, Jealous Kind of People

Tindersticks – What Are You Fighting For?

Noveller – Bright Clouds Bloom

Dafra Star - Ram Pasonaye

Vinegar Joe – Proud to Be a Honky Woman

Ike and Tina Turner – Honky Tonk Women

Marijuana Deathsquads – Vibrant Beast

Robert Haigh – Twice Solitaire

Oddarrang – Journey

British Electric Foundation featuring Boy George – Make Up

Ponyboy – Nothing Gold Can Stay

*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2013)

*Hard Drive Superstar Vol XI - Born Naked Knowing Nothing*

*




*

*http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/hard-drive-superstar-vol-xi-born-naked-knowing-nothing/*

*
Rod Serling – Obsolete

Mountain of clouds – Sea of Nurnen

Plus Instruments - Vom Ertrunkenen M

The Beta band – Eclipse

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds – Jubilee Street

Sergio Sorrentino & Machinefabriek -  Echi Del Tempo  / Echo's van de Tijd

Francois Hardy – Till the Morning Comes

Yoko One and The Plastic One band – Take Me to the Land of Hell

Saboten –The Snake Charmers Song

Moe  Tucker – Pale Blue Eyes

Ken Nordine – Black

The Pixies - Bird Dream of the Olympus Mons

Black Box Recorder – Rock ‘n’ Roll Suicide

Alexander – Bad Bad Love

Crime and the City Solution – The Last Dictator Part 1

Mott the Hoople – When My Minds Gone

Outro - Boredom

*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 5, 2013)

*Zen Cuts Part One - Contacting Girls Through Mixtapes*

*



*

*http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/zen-cuts-part-one-contacting-girls-through-mixtapes/*

*
Intro – Zen

The Dilettantes – Ready To Go

Carbon Silicon – Total Fucking Madness

The Mekons – Millionaire

The Fall – C.R.E.E.P

XTC – Fall to Bits

Ian Hunter – Standing In My Light

3 Men and Black – Skin Deep

Nick Cave and The Bad Seeds – Stagger Lee

Johnny Cash – The Mercy Seat

The Cardiacs – A Little Man and a House

Carter The Unstoppable Sex Machine – Skywest and Crooked

Ian Dury and The Blockheads – Hey, Hey Take Me Away

Madness  - Rise and Fall

Magazine – This Poison

The Steel leg Vs The Electric Dread - Haile Unlikely

Outro – Walk the Earth

*


----------



## ska invita (Nov 5, 2013)

ringo said:


> Freedom - Earl 16 (Upsetter 7")


puuuuulll up!!


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2013)

reggae, dancehall & dub, mainly. lots of cutty ranks.

http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/entry/2013-11-07T14_53_12-08_00

Lightning Head - Second Line Stomp 
Cutty Ranks - The Stopper (Richard Dorfmeister Remix) 
Shabba Ranks - Mr Loverman (New World Mix) 
I-Roy - Drum Sound 
King Tubby - Jah Love Rockers Dub 
Lone Ranger - Barnabas Collins 
Rod Taylor - Behold Him 
Mikey Dread - Parrot Jungle Dub 
Butch Cassidy Soundsystem - Hear What I Say 
Taxi Gang - Maxi Taxi 
Home T, Cocoa Tea & Cutty Ranks - Going is Tough 
Cutty Ranks - Stick It Up 
Iration - Locks Dub / Locks 
Earl 16 - Going to Africa (Manasseh Mix) 
Terminalhead & Mr Spee - Twisted System (Ruts DC Dub) 
8 Frozen Modules - Echo Youth


----------



## klang (Nov 9, 2013)

killer b said:


> reggae, dancehall & dub, mainly. lots of cutty ranks.
> 
> http://carbootsoul.podomatic.com/entry/2013-11-07T14_53_12-08_00
> 
> ...


just listened. very nice, killer b! thanks for sharing.


----------



## klang (Nov 9, 2013)

ringo said:


> Last weeks radio show with a tribute to Melodians singer Tony Brevett
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 30th October 2013.mp3
> 
> ...



ooooooh yeah!


----------



## killer b (Nov 9, 2013)

littleseb said:


> just listened. very nice, killer b! thanks for sharing.


 Welcome mate. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Addy (Nov 10, 2013)

Last nights radio show on www.nu-rave.com

Ignore the odd dodgy mix and radio jingle as this one is full of sinister old skool drum & bass

2hrs @ 192kbs - 172mb

Criminal Minds - Baptised_By_Dub
Doc Scott - Doc Scott-Here Comes The Drums
Renegade - Terrorist
Cloud 9 - You Got Me Burnin' (Ray Keith remix)
DJ Mayhem - Inesse (Ray Keith Remix)
Wots My Code - Dub Plate (Ray Keith '94 Lick)
Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
Doc Scott - Last Action Hero
Dropping Science - Dropping Science Volume 2
Jim Polo & Neil Vass - Rollin' Energy
Ltj Bukem - Music
DJ Zinc - Ska
DJ Crystl - Let It Roll
Studio Pressure - Jump (MK2)
DJ Krust - Asian Love Dance (Remix)
Engineers Without Fears - Engineers Without Fears-Spirit
Ray Keith - Sing (Time) (Original Mix) 
Boogie Times Tribe - Dark Stranger
Ed Rush - Bludclot Artattack
Foul Play - Being With You (Foul Play Remix)
Hyper On Experience - Lords Of The Null Lines (Foul
The Guyver - The Guyver-Feel
Alex Reece - Basic Principles (Dillinja remix)
Omni Trio First Contact [The Urbanist Remix]
Shimon & Andy C - Quest
Q - Project & Spinback - Champion Sound
Pascal - P-Funk Era
Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows
Remarc - Sound Murderer
Deep Blue - Helicoptor (Rufige Kru VIP Mix)
Dope Skills - 6 Million Ways
Origin Unknown - War In 94 [Exclusive Dub Plate Special]
Urban Shakedown - Arsonist Aka Some Justice 95

Download


----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 16, 2013)

A New one from me.

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/balearic-chug-acidic-tinges

It will be on my Mix Cloud page soon as well for those who prefer that host.

Vinyl Mix (as always) Some new and some old, Balearic Chuggers, Coldwave Synth and Acid Madness (well that's what Juno Calls them !)

The Project Club - Field of Dreams - Lexx Remix 
9dw - Right On 
Almunia - One Time - Craig Bratley - Remix 
9dw - Hot Shot 
Out Cold - Synchronised - Craig Bratley - Remix 
Kalidasa - The Waiting Game - Craig Bratley Remix 
Craig Bratley - Obsession - Asphodells Remix 
Cantoma - North Shore - Idjut Boys Version 
The Asphodells - Swatch - Black Merlin's Reel to Reel Remix 
Coyote - The Journey - Acid Dub 
Haules Baules - Creeper - Hardway Bros Acid Interpolation 
The Asphodells - Beglammered - Justin Robertson's Deadstock 33s Remix


----------



## placid (Nov 17, 2013)

zeedoodles said:


> A New one from me.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/balearic-chug-acidic-tinges
> 
> ...


----------



## placid (Nov 17, 2013)

Thought i'd put on some more of slightly darker, slightly edgier stuff.. you may or may not find this darker or edgier than anything else..but i hope you enjoy it none the less..

https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/placid-dark-territory

Random Unreleased Records - 003 - RUR
 Wishmountain -Rose - Antiphon 
Massive Attack V Burial - Paradice Circus - Inhale Gold 
In Sync V Mysteron - Gravity Pull - 10th Planet 
NRSB 11 - Consumer Programming - Weme
 Paka - Solitude - Metaphysik 
Shackleton - Blood on my Hands - Willalobo Mix - Skull Disco
 Mike Parker - Kaze No Oto - Time to Express Gesloten Cirkel - Hole - Berceuse Heroique 
Simulant - Access Future Audio - Scopex
 Versalife - Ionization - Cultivated Electronics
 Versalife - Tales of the Unexpected - Clone 
Zyntax - New World Order - Zyntax 
Morphology - Trioptimum - Abstract Forms 
GB - The Xpander - Gifted and Blessed
 Julius Aitken and Tom Silvestr - Whatever 
Gosub - Lost in our Ways - Frustrated Funk 
Instra:mental - Let's Talk - Nakedlunch
 Anokie - Highwall - Zyntax

All done in one hit on 2xTechnics 1210 - @320 kbps


----------



## little monster (Nov 21, 2013)

New reggae mix from me, I haven't done the tracklist yet but here is the link 

https://soundcloud.com/little-monster/reggae-n-tings-iv


----------



## ringo (Nov 28, 2013)

Conscious selection  http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 27th November 2013.mp3

Have Mercy - Mighty Diamonds (Virgin 12")
Hypocrite - Mighty Diamonds (Heavy Duty 7")
So Long Farewell - Freddy McCkay (Kismet 7")
Dry & Heavy - Burning Spear (Spear 7")
Gather Israelite - Delano Tucker (Mango 7")
To Hail Selassie - Noel Ellis (Summer Records 12")
By The Look - Enos McCloud (Hawkeye 7")
Saturday Night Special - Michael Dyke (Attack 7")
Golden Locks - Bim Sherman (Scorpio 7")
Find Out Is A Must - Al Brown (Grove 7")
Clean Version - King Tubbys (Clarke 7")
Calli Bird - Ras Imru Asher (House Of Asher 12")
Pocket Money - Gladiators (Virgin 12")
Forward To Jah - The Jay Tees (Studio 1 7")
I Am In Love - Jennifer Lara (Studio 1 7")
Fools Fall In Love - Winston Francis (Coxsone 7")
Turn Back The Hands Of Time - Winston Francis (Supreme 7")
Fu Manchu Bitty McClean (Axe Attack 7")
Corner Stone - Bitty McClean (Taxi 7")
? - Hardly Subtle (Blank 7")
Away With Your Fussing And Fighting - Junior Delgado (Rockers 12")
No Warrior - Tony Tuff (Vivian Jackson 7")
Due Season - Dennis Brown (Joe Gibbs blank 7")
No Wicked Can't Reign - Ripton Hylton (Quality 7")


----------



## ringo (Nov 28, 2013)

^ The places where it goes quiet was me on the mic. My 4 year old daughter told me it wasn't working but I didn't believe her


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Nov 28, 2013)

Restarting my radio show in a few weeks, doing some warmup pre-records. Here's the first one:

http://www.mixcloud.com/Panaural/panaural-01-120-130bpm/

DL - http://future-music.co.uk/panaural-21112013

Alva Noto – Argonaut (For Heinrich Muller) [Line]
Shackleton – In The Void [Skull Disco]
Pole – Heim (Four Tet remix) [Leaf]
Cassegrain & Tin Man – Sex Kit [Killekill]
Myler – Blue Madams (Morbeck remix) [Fifth Wall]
Lee J Malcolm – Trashcan Riotface Queen [EPM]
Cupp Cave – Through Tired Eyes [Ramp]
Tudor Acid – New Year’s Eve 1998 [Tudor Beats]
Mount Kimbie – Serged (Falty DL Remix) [Hotflush]
Rain Dog – One To Love [Cut]
Clicks and Errors – Polarized [Phonocake]
Creepy Autograph – Back Ally [Ultramajik]
Kassem Mosse – Untitled 1 [Workshop]
Dorian Concept – Trilingual Dance Sexperience (Ogris Debris relick) [Affine]
Brendon Moeller – Far Out (Speedy J Edit) [Electric Deluxe]
MPIA3 – Mountain of Ash [R&S]
LFO – I Love Acid [Balkan Vinyl]
Audion – Motormouth [Spectral Sound]
Demdike Stare – Misappropriation [Modern Love]
Consequence – Modu1 [Etcht]
Renaissance Man – Journey [Black Ocean]
Outlander – Vamp [R&S]
Go Hiyama – Harbinger [Audio Assault]
Villain – Subterfuge [Singularity]
Casual Violence – Those That Do Not [Singularity]
Paula Temple – Cloned [R&S]
Special Request – Cold Blooded [Houndstooth]
Akkord – Surge [Electronic Explorations]
Lusine – Emerald [Ghostly]
The Black Dog – Bleep Two [Dust Science]
Marcel Dettmann – Seduction ft Emika [Ostgut Ton]
Dead Sound & Videohead – Slide [Acroplane]
Tessela – Nancy’s Pantry [R&S]


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 28, 2013)

That's a great looking tracklist, Metal Malcolm, I'll be having that for the journey home.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 28, 2013)

ringo said:


> ^ The places where it goes quiet was me on the mic. My 4 year old daughter told me it wasn't working but I didn't believe her



I once did a radio show with the mic turned off - I kept lowering the music to talk thinking I was doing a good job and it was going well. Afterwards people asked me what all the quiet spells were about


----------



## ringo (Nov 28, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I once did a radio show with the mic turned off - I kept lowering the music to talk thinking I was doing a good job and it was going well. Afterwards people asked me what all the quiet spells were about



That's exactly what I've done, made worse by telling the tiddler it's fine, don't worry, Daddy knows what he's doing


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Nov 28, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I once did a radio show with the mic turned off - I kept lowering the music to talk thinking I was doing a good job and it was going well. Afterwards people asked me what all the quiet spells were about



Yep, done that myself. Always funny when you dip the mic, speak, realise it didn't come out, and then have to repeat exactly what you just said...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Nov 28, 2013)

little monster said:


> New reggae mix from me, I haven't done the tracklist yet but here is the link
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/little-monster/reggae-n-tings-iv


Nice!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 1, 2013)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Nice!


x 2 - Reggae 'n Tings is tres


----------



## Numbers (Dec 1, 2013)

little monster said:


> New reggae mix from me, I haven't done the tracklist yet but here is the link
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/little-monster/reggae-n-tings-iv


Loving this, thanks.  I  love reggae when I work out so I shall be listening to this all next week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2013)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Yep, done that myself. Always funny when you dip the mic, speak, realise it didn't come out, and then have to repeat exactly what you just said...


A friend of mine used to go quiet occasionally on the radio when reading out the name of a record cos he'd hold it in front of the mic to read the details out


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2013)

Django Resurrection: Two Graves Dug by Vengeance






http://www.mixcloud.com/Nanker71/django-resurrection-two-graves-dug-by-vengeance/

Intro – Violent Movie

Bruno Nicolai - Una Vergine Tra I Morti Viventi Seq 17

Daniel Pemberton – Desert Star Septic

Control Machete – Nostalgia

Francesco De Masi - Gordon a Blackstone Ville

Ennio Morricone – Nuddu

Aquarelle Guitar Quartet – De Usuahia a la Quiaca

Johnny Cash – Aint No Grave

Guano Padano – Zebulon

Anna Calvi – The Bridge

Anita Tijoux – Obstáculo

Bruno Nicolai - Un Uomo Chiamato Apocalisse Joe Seq 1

Stelvio Cipriani_- The Bounty Killer Seq 1 & 2

Nico Fidenco - Dutch Poppy

Wiz Khalifa feat. Ghostface Killah & Boy Jones - I Go Hard

Calibro 35 – Prologue

The Amorphous Androgynous – An Ocean of Regret

Calexico – El Gatillo (Trigger Revisited)

Francesco De Masi – Lone Wolf End Credits

Carlo Savinia - Testa o Croce Seq 18

Outro - Violence


----------



## zeedoodles (Dec 5, 2013)

Not really a mix to be taken seriously, more a bit of fun for silly season.
45's played at 33...I had to go through a fair few to find half an hours worth that sound ok (to me) actually I quiet like the mix, probably more than I should. Beat mixing Liquid Sweet Harmony at 33 was very satisfying and the first drop sounds great at that speed.

You should be able to hear.....

Ramirez
Gary Clail
Liquid
Teste
Airstream
Some other People

http://www.mixcloud.com/zeedoodles/its-the-wrong-speed-gromit/

Back home to sweet old South London Tomorrow for 4 weeks. Will return to Auckland with half of Phonica ;-) expect lots of new mixes in the New Year !


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

zeedoodles said:


> Not really a mix to be taken seriously, more a bit of fun for silly season.
> 45's played at 33...I had to go through a fair few to find half an hours worth that sound ok (to me) actually I quiet like the mix, probably more than I should. Beat mixing Liquid Sweet Harmony at 33 was very satisfying and the first drop sounds great at that speed.
> 
> You should be able to hear.....
> ...



I used to like doing this. Brown Paper Bag sounds great on 33


----------



## little monster (Dec 5, 2013)

Numbers said:


> Loving this, thanks.  I  love reggae when I work out so I shall be listening to this all next week.



Reggae to work out to? Interesting, I'm more of the flat out dnb/jungle for workouts, makes me go faster


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2013)

little monster said:


> Reggae to work out to?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

little monster said:


> Reggae to work out to? Interesting, I'm more of the flat out dnb/jungle for workouts, makes me go faster


I often listen to reggae or disco on my bike. I like something to sing badly along to


----------



## Numbers (Dec 5, 2013)

little monster said:


> Reggae to work out to? Interesting, I'm more of the flat out dnb/jungle for workouts, makes me go faster


Cycling or rowing I listen to all sorts, but when I'm doing weights it's always Reggae cos it's all about controlled motion.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 5, 2013)

I've entered a competition to win a set at The Gold Teeth NYE party at Jamm in Brixton. I had to do a 20 minute "any genre party mix" and I managed to tear through 14 tracks in the end. Please do take a listen 

Download or play here https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/richie-blood-gold-teeth-new


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Dec 6, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I used to like doing this. Brown Paper Bag sounds great on 33



Best recent blend i've discovered - Personal Jesus + Bodyrock on 33rpm


----------



## little monster (Dec 6, 2013)

Numbers said:


> Cycling or rowing I listen to all sorts, but when I'm doing weights it's always Reggae cos it's all about controlled motion.



OK fair, for weights its different I can see how that would be good. 

 I find even listening to dnb while I work at my computer makes me type faster. But then I can't concentrate and start listening to samples


----------



## ska invita (Dec 6, 2013)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Best recent blend i've discovered - Personal Jesus + Bodyrock on 33rpm


 post it please!


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/basslinez-bizness

Wonky basslines, 140 & 160 bizness



> Preditor - thorpey
> get mash up - mustard gunn
> broken record - spaceface
> Trapped In The Sky - Esquire
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 7, 2013)

Only 2nd mix of the year - must try harder in 2014
*Bubble in the Struggle - 1990s Conscious JA 7inch Selection *

The 1990s in JA were dominated by dancehall and slackness, but there was still plenty of great conscious reggae being produced. This mix throws together some lesser-known tracks alongside a few classics, all 7 inch, all conscious lyrics, all produced in JA. There's a couple of tracks from the 2000s in there too, but on the whole its a 90s affair. Always a pleasure to hear the killer voices of the likes of Beenie Man, Shabba and Terror Fabulous on a conscious lyric.






Bubble in the Struggle - 1990s Conscious JA 7inch Selection

Bubble in the Struggle - Morgan Heritage [Xterminator]
Know Yourself - Terror Fabulous [Spragga Roots]
War Inna Di City - Ginja [Harmony House]
Craven - Cocoa Tea [Star Trail]
Jah Calling - Sanchez [Awful Music]
Conquer the Dragon - Beenie Man [Penthouse]
Mash Down Babylon - Utan Green [John John]
Retreat Wicked Man - Garnett Silk [Living Room]
Rat Race - Busy Signal [Juke Boxx]
Rolling Down a One Way Street - Pagu T [White Label]
Run Away - Bushman [Militant Muzik]
Poor People - Admiral Tibet [Henfield]
Poor People - Shabba Ranks [Brick Wall]
Complaint - Garnett Silk [Penthouse]
Bad Vibes - Derrick Lara [Zola & Zola]
No More Walls - Dennis Brown [Two Friends]
Build Some Bridges Instead - Shabba Ranks [Two Friends]
Walls Dub - Two Friends Crew [Two Friends]

Stream and download:
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/

ETA - Now on Youtube!
​


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Dec 9, 2013)

2nd warm up mix for my new show - sub-100bpm and 150+bpm stuff - 2 hours 

https://copy.com/oC1kyQT17oki/20131205_panaural.mp3

Aphex Twin - Nannou [Warp]
Monokle - Arrows [Ki Records]
Kab Driver - Hank Bewlington [Reset Industries]
Machinedrum - Luster [Electronic Explorations]
Odan - Palmadas [Bit Phalanx]
Rave Wars II - Last Chance - Free us, or die [Rave Wars]
Patscan - Boxydroplyn [Acroplane]
Soundex Phonetic - Cipher [Tudor Beats]
Separation Device - Parasitic Drag [CRL Studios]
Squarepusher - Theme from Ernest Borgnine [Rephlex]
Cannibal Ox - Real Earth [Def Jux]
Boxcutter (with Ken & Ryu) - Dream Gator [Cosmic Bridge]
Ital Tek - East District [Atom River]
Romare - Your Love (You give me fever) [Black Acre]
Fitz Ambro$e - Tameeka (ft Devonwho) [ICASEA]
Photek - Trans 7 [Science]
Wraetlic - Better The Devil (dBridge Advocate mix) [Convex Industries]
Enduser - Praise (ft O for Odetta) [The Centrifuge]
Paul Blackford - ED-209 [Tudor Beats]
DMX Krew - Gravity Boots [Rephlex]
Dan HabarNam - Sistem Nelimitat [Exit]
Kayla Painter - Buried [Bit Phalanx]
Fanu - Toshiro [Darkestral]
clipping - bout that (ft baseck) [Bandcamp]
Nolige - 1993 [self-released]
Exile - Sure you did [Planet Mu]
Mad EP & Shadow Huntaz - Mrs. Mr. [Acroplane]
Moresounds - Shrakstep [Cosmic Bridge]
Jonas The Plugexpert - Vuilnisflow [Acroplane]
Beans - Mutescreamer (Prefuse 73 Remix) [Warp]
Coppe' - Bristol Rain [Mango Sweetrice]
Actress - Und U Boat [Nonplus++]
Dead Fader - Fairplay [3by3]
Cogidubnus & Duskky - Tomorrow Will Eat You [Broken Bubble]
Siriusmo - Wattislosmitmir [Monkeytown]
King Cannibal - Arigami Style [Ninja Tune]
Ladyscraper - Mic Check [CockRockDisco]
IJO - Rave Blaster [Self-released]
Atari Teenage Riot - Digital Hardcore [DHR]


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 10, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Only 2nd mix of the year - must try harder in 2014
> *Bubble in the Struggle - 1990s Conscious JA 7inch Selection *


 
Great stuff ska - checked the first half on the way to work this morning. Walking through The City...

Looks like I've only heard 2 of them before, too (the Garnett Silks...)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2013)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Great stuff ska - checked the first half on the way to work this morning. Walking through The City...
> 
> Looks like I've only heard 2 of them before, too (the Garnett Silks...)


ha yeah, thats the only two i knew either!  this era of tunes are currently to be found crammed in the £1 box - pretty much unloved and uncared for as far as I can see - also its the era of 10 tracks on a rhythm - i recognise a couple of the tunes as less famous vocals on a more famous rhythm... as long as you have the option to listen before buying theres some bargains to be had out there I think

Also some great minor label names, Awful Music my favourite


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 10, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Only 2nd mix of the year - must try harder in 2014
> *Bubble in the Struggle - 1990s Conscious JA 7inch Selection*



WIcked ska!


----------



## Moronik (Dec 16, 2013)

steph said:


> WIcked ska!



Needed that today... Thanks Ska. Enjoying it mightily so far!


----------



## tendril (Dec 22, 2013)

I went to to Thailand for the Millennium and mixed 3 CDs of my favourite rave and club tracks from the 90s to take with me. I started the second CD with the last track of the first CD and started the third with the last of the second. Finally got around to splicing them together into one glorious 3 hour and 20 minute mix. Lie back, imagine you're on a hammock on a beach in Thailand with the sun setting, a cold beer and a phat one to hand and enjoy

http://www.mixcloud.com/tendril/thai-journey/





Direct download: http://www.shotgunsandwich.net/audio/thai-journey.mp3
 

No tracklist I'm afraid


----------



## little monster (Dec 24, 2013)

I've just done a new 30 min ragga jungle promo mix for an event I am playing at this Saturday:

https://soundcloud.com/little-monster/bristek

Tracklist:

John Hendicott - Judge dread 
Bong-ra - Murder You 
16AJ - Stamina 
Junglefever & Stivs - Badman nuh pet 
Vandal - Natty dreadlocks 
Feyder - Rub a Dub Sound 
Little Monster - Ghetto Slam
Baby Demo - Killing Teng
Baby Demo - Oh DC 
DSC - Respect


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 25, 2013)

little monster said:


> I've just done a new 30 min ragga jungle promo mix for an event I am playing at this Saturday:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/little-monster/bristek
> 
> ...


Nice one Little M ,another wicked mix,hope ya night goes well


----------



## Moronik (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Xmas my lovely Urbanites 

Here is an acid house mix I did for Report2DanceFloor Radio. Loads of UK, Chicago and Belgium acid, as well as New York Freestyle beats. A couple of techno tracks thrown in as you do.
Its pretty slamming if I do say so myself!!






https://soundcloud.com/moronik/report2dancefloor-radio-rory


----------



## sim667 (Dec 26, 2013)

Too Many Amez On The Dancefloor

Amen/Jungle Breakcore 180 & 200 BPM.

Such Amen. So Snare.

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/too-many-amenz-on-the



> Rasta - Buster
> Tomahawk - Axewound
> Papua Nu Guinea (Bastardisation Remix) - Dr.Bastardo
> Militant - Earl Grey + Dr...um
> ...


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 29, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Too Many Amez On The Dancefloor
> 
> Amen/Jungle Breakcore 180 & 200 BPM.
> 
> ...



Blimey that is quick. It'll put my back out at my age.


----------



## krink (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm enjoying this Greensleeves selection very much this evening to celebrate the end of my working week, if my terrible memory serves me well it's ska invita's work...

JA50 Greensleeves Tribute


----------



## zeedoodles (Jan 11, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/balearic-plod

All Vinyl as always. This one is a real plodder. Was fun to do had a 7" and two 10" records to contend with. It went a little something like this....

Nev Cottee - Oslo - Rough Dug Mix
The Two Mamarranchos - En Calma
Seahawkes - Don's Rainbow
Mushrooms Project - Undergrass
Seahawks - Mystic Freeways
Richard Sen & Scott Fraser - Night Control - Scott Fraser Mix
Baris K - 200 - Asphodells Dub Mix
Mushrooms Project - Tokyo By Bicycle
Seahawks - Crystal Beach
Mushrooms Project - Fly Away Grey Eyes


----------



## Addy (Jan 11, 2014)

Download

*Tracklist*
Lennie De Ice - We are I.E
Slammin' Techno - Just Dance (Dream mix)
Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous (Terrorise mix)
M. D. EMM - GOT ANY HARDCORE ACID, PURE ACID HARDCORE MIX
DJ Scoobie - Mash up the Speakers (Speaker just melted mix)
Undercover Movement - Fly in my soup (Brundel flys experiment mix)
FANTASY UFO - HEADSTRONG, TECHNO BASS HEAD MIX
DJ SS - The Stomp (Jungle Mix)
ENGINEERS REVENGE - TIME TO MOVE, SUMMER '93 MIX
Undercover Movement - Aceed Rydims (underground anthem mix)
WIZ - GIZZA DAB, PROGRESSIVE TECHNO MIX
DJ SCOOBIE - BOOM POWER BASSQUAKE, FANTASY UFO REMIX
Mad Ragga Man - Let me tell ya'
Free Bass - Spliffed + Chillin' (Mello man ambient mix)
Son of God - Sunday Raver (Religion causes another war mix)
SOUNDCLASH VS. HACKNEY HARDCORE - HEAR GUNSHOTS, NO HESITATION MIX
Cultural Assault - Step up
Unity - Set me free
Time Syndicate - Rock wit me (In ya face mix)
Tek 9 feat. Manix - Just a dream
HACKNEY HARDCORE - CAUGHT WITH A SPLIFF, WE ARE DRUG SQUAD OFFICERS MIX
DJ SS - Respect To The Following
Omni Trio - Mystic Stepper (Feel Better)
Sunshine Production - Take me to the top
TIME SYNDICUT - RAVE GENERATOR, ADDICTION REMIX
DJ Scoobie - King Bass Head (Dope dog mix)
Manix - Head in the Clouds
UNITY - MAKE YOUR BODY MOVE, PIRATE RADIO RULES MIX
Citadel of Kaos - Searchin 4 gold
China White - One People
Anthema - (Remix)
Open Skies - Ozone Nights
Chemical Vacation - Real Style
Dance Ritual - Off the Ground
New Decade - No worries
New Decade - Get the Message
Tight Control - Stormtrooper
DJ A Sides - Ruff it up
Jason Ball - Horns 4 94 (Get Busy Mix)
Origin Unknown - War In 94 [Exclusive Dub Plate Special]

Download


----------



## baffled (Jan 11, 2014)

That the looks the bizz, will have a listen tomorrow.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/january-160-mix/

160 mix for the January blues. 






[/url]



> Jaguar - Om Unit
> Tic Tac Toe (Krampfhaft Remix) - Halp
> Giv a Lil Luv - Dream Continuum
> Dominated Myself (Son Of A Pitch remix) - HUPSY DOWN
> ...



On mix cloud because sound cloud keep automatically removing it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2014)

Artist then Track Title or puppies suffer


----------



## sim667 (Jan 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Artist then Track Title or puppies suffer



We've been through this before 

It's doesn't even matter, if your going to google it you'll soon work out which is an artist and which is the track


----------



## ringo (Jan 18, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Artist then Track Title or puppies suffer


Wrong


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 18, 2014)

bloody librarian.

he'll have us put the tracks in alphabetical order next


----------



## Addy (Jan 18, 2014)

This weeks radio show comprising of J-Tek / Future Jungle with a couple of oldies thrown in the mix

Download

DJ Aitch - DJ AitcH - Deep In The Jungle
Rett - Beat Hazaard
Dr Gluebag - Fish Soup
Jon James - Brakz
Morcee - Nocturnal
Lucas - Reign
Positronic.mp3
L.J.High - Iapetus
Lucas - Lay Me Down
Tek909 - Reprogram
Rolling Paper - Rollling Paper - Doves
Nolige & Decepter - Junglism
Lucas - Indecent
D-audi - D-audi - All That You Are
Insa241 - We Survive ( Strange Rollers Rok 2 It Mix)
Bay B Kane - Peace & Destruction - Bay B Kane
The Spectre - Tru Believers
Equinox - Make You Flex
The Funky Technicians - Airtight
Time Travel - Time Travel - Alternative Medicine
Omni Trio  First Contact [The Urbanist Remix].mp3
Seba & Lo-Tek - Sonic Winds
The Spirit - Pace
Future Bound - Liquid Groove
Seba & Lo-Tek - So Long
Astral Vibes - Deep Groove
Punjabi Mc  - Mundian To Bach K

Download


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jan 18, 2014)

3rd and 4th warmup mixes:

3rd mix - 130-150bpm mark, https://copy.com/U3U0LaDZ7tzm/20131219_panaural.mp3



> Alex Coulton – Murda [Black Acre]
> Richard Devine – RSL-com [Sublight]
> Rory St John – Time Overtone [Singularity]
> P.E.A.R.L. – Hideout [Audio Assault]
> ...



4th mix - 100-120bpm https://copy.com/i2eGIEu7cZXw/20140116_panaural.mp3



> Tipper – Puzzle Dust [Tippermusic]
> Modeselektor – Monkey Flip [Monkeytown]
> Aardvarck – Bliebert [Eat Concrete]
> Baconhead – Goonies [Acroplane]
> ...


----------



## Moronik (Jan 23, 2014)

Latest radio show from me on Report2DanceFloor.

https://soundcloud.com/moronik/report2dancefloor-radio-bright






Hip Hop, Acid House, Chciago, Techno


----------



## Apathy (Jan 23, 2014)

http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/found-this-old-mix-of-acid

acid house classics


----------



## ringo (Jan 24, 2014)

City & Guilds In Dub, Coursework Part 1

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 22nd January 2014.mp3

Hard To Confess - Tamlins (Well Charge 7")
Change Your Style - Dennis Brown (Angen 7")
Cheer Up Black Man - Marvin Brooks (Rileys Inc 7")
Stars - Lloyd Parks (Impact 7")
Rasta Don't Stop No One - The Stingers (Bongo Man 7")
Wild Goose Race - Brigadier Jerry (Field Marshall 7")
Satta I - Lizard (Black Wax 7")
Ethiopian Kings - Rod Taylor (Freedom Sounds 7")
Step It Inna Africa - Lone Ranger (Belleville Hill 7")
Jah Is The Ruler - Michael Lloyd (SMP 7")
Music From The South Side - Tommy McCook (Stars 7")
Sun Is Shining Version - Delroy Wilson (Striker Lee 7")
Africa Just Free - Style Scott (Belva Sound 7")
African Anthem - Mikey Dread (Dread At The Controls 7")
Blood Dunza - Johnny Clarke (Jackpot 7")
Wante Wante Dub - Johnny Clarke (Lees 7")
Move Out A Babylon - Johnny Clarke (Harry J 7")
Poor Marcus Dub - Johnny Clarke (Jackpot 7")
African Roots - Johnny Clarke (Jackpot 7")
Just Give Up The Badness - Johnny Clarke (Striker Lee 12")
None Shall Escape - Johnny Clarke (Jackpot 7")
A Ruffer Version - King Tubby (Lees 7")
Every Knee Shall Bow - Johnny Clarke (Jackpot 7")
Kings Mix - King Tubby (Gorgon 12")
Jah Jah New Garden - Lopez Walker (Phase 1 7")


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2014)

ringo said:


> City & Guilds In Dub, Coursework Part 1


 teacher teacher!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 25, 2014)

*NEW MIX FROM THE WEDDING CRASHERS*




Hip Hop, Reggae and Jungle all mixed up with a load of vibes.  This one's a percy!

Have a quick listen on mixcloud here: http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/the-wedding-crashers-on-the-bashy-beats-show/
and if you like it download here http://www.sendspace.com/file/q2u6hv


----------



## zeedoodles (Jan 25, 2014)

My latest one....

https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/alponce-a-love-predominantly

Daniel Avery - Movement - Andrew Weatherall Remix
Brioski - Hey Gringo
Mugwump - Boutade
Andy Blake & Timothy J Fairplay - B Ultras - Jamie Paton Remix
Beans & Company - The Go Go - Craig Bratley Remix
Andre Bratten - Be A Man You Ant
Hardway Brothers - A/B Music
Duncan Gray - Peach
Max Essa - Steroscalpedmysexpool
Kalidasa - Induction
Jamie Paton - Bizarre Feeling - Dub
Brioski - Late Night
Barris K - 200 - Khidja & Balabas Remix


----------



## Moronik (Jan 27, 2014)

My Sunday radio show!

Hip Hop / Electro / House / Techno / Acid / Bleep

https://soundcloud.com/moronik/report2dancefloor-radio







(sorry for the stupidly huge pic)


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 27, 2014)

bit of catching up to do it seems.
no pics - always come out too huge here's a couple from last year first one on a spooky/hallowe'en tip, 
second one a little more wintry/christmassy....

*Panic & Carousels Episode 20 - Day Of The Dead*

Hype Williams - Existential Flux
Christian Vogel - Commence
Gatekeeper - Chains
White Noise - The Visitation
Umberto - Confrontation
Propergol - Torquemada
Shackleton - The Branch Is Weak
Haxan Cloak - Burning Torches Of Despair
Rainforest Spiritual Enslavement - Abaxial Masks With Sockets Closed To Hide The Face When The Destroyer Comes
The Stranger - We Scarcely See Sunlight
Postdrome - Disintegration
Scorn - Orgy Of Holiness
Moongazing Hare - Swastika Ponies March
Deaf Center - The Day I Would Never Have
Christian Vogel - Ballad
Lustmord - Item
Prurient - Hell Is Real
Demdike Stare - Grows Without Bound
Motion Sickness Of Time Travel - The Secret Door
John Carpenter - Shape Escapes

*Panic & Carousels 22 -'It's A Wonderful Life'*

Julian Koster - Hark the Herald Angels Sing
Imagene Peise - Atlas Eets Christmas
Eat Lights Become Lights - Rowley Way Overlook
Actress - Voodoo Posse Chronic Illusion
Emptyset - Lens
Low - Little Drummer Boy
Marlene Dietrich - Little Drummer Boy
Lindstromm - Little Drummer Boy
The Fall - (We Wish You A) Protein Christmas
Sonic Youth - Santa Doesn't Cop Out On Dope
Butthole Surfers - Good King Wenceslas
The First Christmas Season Of The Adirondack Carousel
The Eccentronic Research Council - Blanck Christ Mass
Imagene Peise - Silver Bells
Julian Koster - Silver Bells
Low - Long Way Around The Sea
Olafur Arnalds - Carry Me Anew
Olafur Arnalds - Only the Winds
Eat Lights Become Lights - Los Feliz To Griffith
Mogwai - Christmas Song
Flaming Lips - Atlas Eets Christmas


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 27, 2014)

OK. lil pictures on this one, a round up of favourites from 2013 and a mixed bunch to kick off 2014





*Panic & Carousels 24 at the end of the year*

Broadcast - Here Comes The Sabbath, There Goes The Cross
Forest Swords - Thor's Stone
Boards Of Canada - Jacquard Causeway
Mogwai - Remurdered
Cavern of Anti-Matter - Rotation & Particle Density In D
Grumbling Fur - Protogenesis
Hookworms - Form & Function 1
Hacker Farm - Drive Time
L.Pierre - Harmonic Avenger
The Ex ft Brass Unbound - Every Sixth Is Cracked
The Devil - Agatha Christie
Hey Colossus - English Flesh
Richard Dawson - Poor Old Horse
Broadcast - Monica's Burial (Under The Junipers)
Dethscalator - World War Two Hitler Youth Dagger
The Knife - Without You My Life Would Be Boring
Congo Natty - Get Ready
Matmos - Tunnel
Laurel Halo - Melt
Dean Blunt - Imperial Gold
Oneohtrix Point Never - Inside World
Holden - Blackpool Late Eighties
Violetshaped - Down Regulation
The Bug (ft. Flowdan) - Louder
Vatican Shadow - Not The Son Of Desert Storm, But The Child Of Chechnya
Trade - Positive Neckline
Art Of Burning Water - You Won't Know 'Til You've Cried
Tim Hecker - Amps, Drugs, Harmonium





*Panic & Carousels Episode 25 - Abandoned Resolutions*

Fenn O'Berg - A Viennese Tragedy
Coil - Chaostrophy
Einsturzende Neubauten & Perc - Lunebest
Foetus - Custom Built For Capitalism
Faust - Right Between Yr Eyes
Stereolab & Nurse With Wound - Simple Headphone Mind
Kerridge - Disgust
Dan Friel - Buzzards
Daughters - The Unattractive, Portable Head
Rowland S. Howard - A Girl Called Johnny
Dog Faced Hermans - Cactus
No Means No - Obsessed
Shellac - Spoke
Butthole Surfers - Something
Nurse With Wound - Cruisin' For A Bruisin'
Ray Anthony - Walkin' To Mothers
John Zorn & Thurston Moore - Her Sheets
Cat Power - I Found A Reason
Thisquietarmy - Spirits in Oblivion
Function - Psychic Warfare
Test Dept. - The Unacceptable Face Of Freedom
Bryce Hackford - Another Fantasy


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jan 31, 2014)

Panaural #1 - Guest mix from Jilk

http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/panaural-1-30114-guest-mix-from-jilk-bit-phalanx/ - DL link to follow

1.Missin You (Pixelord remix) by* Thomas White*
2.A1 by* Eutechnik*
3.Flow Node b1 by* Haf Haf*
4.Notes (Monokle remix) by* Christian Loeffler*
5.Ground Skull Dust by* Sunil Sharpe*
6.Hidden (Old Apparatus Remix) by* These Hidden Hands*
7.Thinner (Forward Strategy Group Remix) by* Hound Scales*
8.Leviathanks by* Metrist*
9.Tambacounda's Black Magic by* Clap, clap*
10.Practical Education by* Savagen*
11.Contact 0 by* Shifted*
12.M. blump (lidl's gel vibrators short cut) by* Bellariva gladiators*
13.C16 Dual by* Octavcat*

14.Jilk guest mix:
15.Intro by* Jilk*
16.All Is Not Lost (Jilk Hazed and Confused remix) by* Nuala Honn*
17.Come In Spiders (live edit) by *Jilk*
18.Winter Blues in Robbies Room (live edit) by* Jilk*
19.Untitled (unreleased) by* Jilk*
20.Dream Junglist/I need to know you by* Jilk*
21.I was 12 in 96 by* Jilk*
22.For Don't by* Jilk*
23.Go Hard, Go Fast, Get Acid Reflux by* Jilk*
24.My Techno Heart melts your EMO dribble (T-toe's Booty Bounce Riddim ft Mr Sham) by* Jilk*
25.My Lonely Cowboy melts your heart by* Jilk*

26.COMPLEX by* Container*
27.Astravel (ena.bled rmx) by* SK'P*
28.L.B's Dub by* L.B. Dub Corp*
29.Last Ditch Legacy by* Leyland Kirby*
30.Larchmont (Om Unit Remix) by *Calculon & pawn*
31.11th by* Addison Groove & Sam Binga*
32.Secret Garden (Richard Skelton remix) by *Snow Ghosts*
33.Metrodrone by* Heart Drive*
34.Old Piano by* Wagawaga*


----------



## PartTimer (Feb 2, 2014)

http://soundcloud.com/dj-ed-white/get-it-together

Acid Trax, mixed with some Tech, Jazzed out & various Trippy house vibes to got those toes tapping including legendary track from Laurent X.

Tracks range from 1988-2014, not too much chopping up, just letting some of my favourites play out as they should be. I got a bit fucked up recording at a few points :-[ but hopefully doesn't seem to show too bad, Enjoy at Loud Volume.

Just over 90 mins - 124 bpm, 320 kbps, all on Traktor - fully tracklisted apart from a few accapellas, which are mostly mostly Scott Hardkiss blathering on about Acid.

Tracklist 
High Revival- (Lee Jones Remix) Kris Wadsworth: Hypercolour 
Bane (Ron Costa) Compact Grey: Gris Music 
Freakin' (Robert Babicz Remix) Mark Romboy & Blake Baxter : Systematic 
House Died On Me (Not Really) Mastiksoul : 4 Kenzo 
Different World (Dooj) Unreleased Dooj 
Clap Your Hands (Javi Lopez) : Defined Music 
Jazz Horn Hustle (Joeski): Circus Records 
Lost My Keys (Jeff Dougler & Balu) : Kinjo 
Middle Ground (Middlemen) 4 Kenzo 
I'm the King (Miss Mee) : Patsada 
Muzik (Kink Dub Mix) Mark Romboy and Blake Baxter : Systematic 
Move With It (Huxley Warehouse Dub) Jordan Peak : Klasse Records 
Bounce Back (Burnski's Back To Deep Mix) YSE: Lost My Dog (possibly) 
BIG UP THE HARTLEPOOL CREW !!!!/\ 
Old Dreams (Original) Daviv Laberij: Remote Arena 
Pictures (Tommy Largo) : Guesthouse 
Move (Acid Mix) Tevo Howard : Move 
Machines (Apocalypse Mix) Laurent X : House Nation Records


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 9, 2014)

So the final part in this mix series and its by yours truly. Its big bad and bashy, killer riddim and well.... you get the picture. 

Listen here
Or download here 

TOP CAT - EVERY DAY (RICHIE BLOOD DUBPLATE)
POIRIER - WHA LA LA LENG
MISS STR8 - BRING ME SOME WEED
CHAM FT DAMIEN MARLEY - FIGHTER
STYLO G - BADD
MAJOR LAZER - JEY BLUE JET
P MONEY AND GAPPY RANKS - BADDEST
CHASE AND STATUS - PRESSURE
SHABBA RANKS - DEM BOW (YOOF RELICK)
ILL BLUE AND CECILE - CHELT (SMUTLEE REMIX)
T.O.K. - SHUBB OUT
RDX - THE BRUK OUT
ZINC FT TOR CASEY - SOUNDBOY (SHEPDOG REMIX)
THE PARTY SQUAD - PULL UP DAT
KONSHENS - SHOW YERSELF (SAMARI EDIT)
ENEI AND CHIMPO - HEADTOP
DRIPS - MOLLY DRIP
THE PARTYSQUAD - LION
DJ Q - SOUNDBOY
DECIBEL FT FLOWDAN - SKANKS (DJ CABLE REMIX)
SCHLACHTHOFTHEBRONXS - THE BASS DRUM
LENKEMZ - FLO
RIZZLA AND BLK ADONIS - BATTYJACK
BOB MARLEY - BUFFALO SOLDIER (DJ WOX REMIX)
S1 - BUMBERCLOT
KEYS N KRATES - DUM DEE DUM
DIGITAL AND SPIRIT - ORIGINAL ROCKERS
SIGMA - RUDEBOY (VIP REMIX)
FRESH, JAY JAY AND MS DYNAMITE - DIBBY DIBBY SOUND
CHASE AND SATUS - INTERNATIONAL


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2014)

cesare said:


> Drew made a couple of podcasts a few years back: http://raverdrew.podomatic.com


One has a tracklist - reads like a lot of fun. Rave in peace Drew...

Gorgio Moroder - Tony's Theme 

Schooly D - King of New York 

Mellowtrax - Outa Space 

Moving Fusion - Turbulence 

Moving Shadow - Dred Bass 

Rob Swift - Dope On Plastic (large professor remix) 

Pato Banton - I Do Not Sniff The Coke, I Only Smoke The Sensi 

Pato Banton - Legalize It 

Barrington Levy - Under Mi Sensi 

Yami Bolo & Capleton - Weapon of Destruction 

Sanchez - Believe I Can Fly 

Buju Banton Love Sponge 

Roni Size(reprazent) - SnapShot 

Outkast - Speedballin' 

DJ Hype & DJ Zinc - Play the Game 

Ronin - Hostile Takeover 

Ming & FS - Hell's Kitchen


----------



## cesare (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks ska invita


----------



## ringo (Feb 11, 2014)

Roots selection with guest Mr Soundtapes.com

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 5th February 2014.mp3

Jah Love - Al Campbell (Prophets Studio B 7")
You're No Good - Ainsley Morris (Zeri Music 7")
Jah Jah Guiding Star - Linval Thompson (Mr Damonic 7")
Be Thankful - Bunny Rugs Clarke (Clocktower 7")
Long Time Ago - Johnny Cool (Jamatel 7")
Tenayistillin Wandimae - The Abbyssinians (2nd Tracs 7")
Rockers Style Dubplate- King Tubby's (King Tubby's 10")
His Majesty Is Coming- The In Crowd (Evolution 7")
Assembly Not Thyself- The Terrors (Phase One 12")
Praise You Jah Jah- Michael Prophet & Trinity (Profit 12")
Food Is The staff of Life- Horace Andy (Stars 12")
Rastafari Is My Religion- Linval Thompson (Thompson 12")
Tooth Ache - Revolutionaries (Channel One 12")
Jungle Scank - Revolutionaries (Channel One 12")
Roots Man Dub - Mikey Dread & The Revolutionaries (High Note 7")
Control Dub - Mikey Dread & Lee Perry (Black Art 7")
By Gones Version - The Musical Intimidators (Stars 7")
Love Is The Answer- Cornel Campbell (Ossie 7")
So Many Problems- The Viceroys (Supreme 7")
Black Beauty- Joy Tulloch (Asandan 7")
Red Blood- Black Skin The Prophet (Cry Tuff 7")
Sufferer's Prayer- Enos McLeod (Iroko 7")
Starkey - Leon Hyatt (Black Stax 7")
Move Out A Dreadlocks Company - Jah Devon (Black Stax 7")
Babylon Must Fall - Lennix Anderson & Calvin Stamp (Roots Rock 7")


----------



## al (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello, I haven't been here for a while, but here's a mix of African music I did a while ago as a Nelson Mandela tribute.

http://www.mixcloud.com/beardslap/tribute-to-nelson-mandela/

1.An Idea For Which I Am Prepared To Die byNELSON MANDELA
2.Imbube byBlack Umfolosi
3.Abathakathi byLucky Dube
4.Celebrate byTony Allen
5.Where you come from? byJabula Home Defenders
6.Intandane byPhillip Malela & The Movers
7.Keleya byMoussa Doumbia
8.Sedelini Thina byJoshua Sithole
9.Ce N'est Pas Bon byAmadou & Mariam
10.Unknown track name byThe Dynamics
11.I Know What I Know byPaul Simon
12.Lento Oyenza Kimi byJoshua Sithole
13.Wozani Mahipi byMahotella Queens
14.Because Of Money by3RD GENERATION BAND
15.Shuffering & ShmilingbyDead Prez, Jorge Ben Jor, Talib Kweli, Bilal & Positive Force
16.What’s Hardcore byK'NAAN


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 13, 2014)

For anyone who liked the previous shows i've uploaded (ska invita porno thieving gypsy ) the new show is tonight, 10pm on www.future-music.co.uk, guest mix from Haf Haf. Will upload here when it's done


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 13, 2014)

Wicked - good luck tonight!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2014)

Ooh, I think I'm listening to one of your shows now, Metal Malcolm 
Is it called Panaural?
I can't remember where I got it from and when!


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Feb 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh, I think I'm listening to one of your shows now, Metal Malcolm
> Is it called Panaural?
> I can't remember where I got it from and when!



Yep, that's the new show  Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2014)

Roots selection with a tribute to Wayne Smith

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 19th February 2014.mp3

A No Duppy - Derrick Morgan (Wizard 7")
No Man Is An Island - Dennis Brown (Studio 1 7")
Nation Fiddler - Makka Bees (Congo 7")
Humble Yourself - Asher & Trimble (Rockers 7")
Too Much Commercialization Of Rastafari - Jacon Miller (Rockers 12")
Purify Your Heart - Johnny Osbourne (Techniques 7")
Man Of The Living - Wayne Wade (Vivian Jackson 7")
Theme From Gun Court - The MBV (Moodisc 7")
Long Way - Junior Byles (Clocktower 7")
Redemption Song - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Island 12")
Mr Big Man - Judy Mowatt (Ashandan 7")
Get Ready - Willie Williams (Soul Sounds 7")
Lets Go To Zion - Winston Samuels (Studio 1 7")
No More Will I Roam - Wayne Smith (Hitbound 7")
Life Is A Moment In Space - Wayne Smith (Jammys 7")
Under Mi Sleng Teng - Wayne Smith (Jammys 7")
Ask Jah - Wayne Smith (Heartical 7")
Deh Yah - Asha B (Quartz 7")
Missa Man Deh - Struggler (Faith Muzik 7")
Guns Dub - Wayne Paul (Indiginous Records 7")
Dub Unto Him - Winston Jarrett (Jah Shaka 7")
Don't Burn Your Bridges - Richie Stevens (Pot Of Gold 7")
Earth A Run Red - Richie Spice (Henfield 7")
Say You - Colourbox (4AD 7")


----------



## Mattym (Mar 2, 2014)

http://soundcloud.com/mattym/electronic-stuff-march-2014

He/at- Various States of Undress 
Atom ™- Ich Bin Meine Maschine (Funktion Remix) 
Truncate- Bipolar 
TWR72- Steie 
Coni- Flip 
Answer Code Request- Crack City (War easy made Remix) 
Kommune1- Kronos 
Clemens Neufeld- Turn on 
Bintus- Stellar Drain 
Mark Broom- Acid Dik 
Lowjack- Slowdance (Geeeeman Remix) 
STL- Snapmode 
AX&P- Dynes 
Willie Burns- The Heaviest Elements 
Paul Birken- Funnel Fiends 
Randomer- Ruffa 
L-Vis 1990- Move it (feat. Jammin' Gerald) 
Alden Tyrell- Wurk it 
Spatial- Lost 
San Soda is Nick Berlin- Gimme some Acid 
Qoso- Laphroaig 
Deltafunktionen- Onkalo (Karenn Remix) 
SCFLS-17- Spherical Co-ordinates 
Bodyjack- Bodyjack 
Cosmin TRG- Terminus Abrupt (Legowelt Remix) 
The Traveller- A100


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2014)

Ooh nice tl


----------



## Mattym (Mar 3, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Ooh nice tl


Cheers Orang!


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 3, 2014)

Panaural #2 - guest mix from Haf Haf (Gang of Ducks)
Stream - http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/panaural-2-13022014-guest-mix-from-haf-haf-gang-of-ducks/
DL - TBC



Spoiler



Beatlove – Time [Amoeba]
Eutechnik – M13 [Zanderhythm]
Bellariva Gladiators – Nubi over Anubi [Eves]
Cyan341 – Far From Home [Uncharted Audio]
Voices from the lake – Velo Di Maya [The Bunker New York]
Turtlez – Smoking Buckets [Skrufix]
Perc – Take your body off [Perc Trax]
Savagen – Roughten Pounder [Darkfloorsound]
Objekt – Balloons [Power Vacuum]
Lakker – Containing a thousand [R&S]
Datasette – Cagney Xor Lacey pt 1 [Apollo]

*Haf Haf*
_no tracklisting provided, for more information, visit gangofducks.com
_
Franjazzco – Footworkin in the closet [Rare NNudes]
_Colo – Take Mine [Ki]
Dissident – Pseudo [Counter Intelligence]
Nasty Habits – Shadow Boxing (Om Unit remix) [31 Records]
Missqulater – Rude Returns [Encounters]
Hiele – Say [Ekster] 
Hazard & D. Minds – Mr Happy (DJ Detweiler VIP) [Soundcloud] _


_Panaural #3 - Guest mix from Organic Analogue records

Stream - http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/panaural-3-270214-guest-mix-from-organic-analogue/
DL - https://copy.com/oVFSBz2g3BoP



Spoiler



Deft – Perky [WotNot]
Catnip & Claws – One Year, One Day [RRARE NUDES]
Addison Groove – 167 Blast ft DJ Die [50 Weapons]
Frederic Robinson – His Inner Strength [BMTM]
Thing – Future Roots [31 Records]
DJ Hidden – A Slice of Yello (I Love You) [Soundcloud]
Valance Drakes – A Shadow of a Dream [Love Love]
Paul Blackford – Funk Terminal [CPU]
Electromeca – Biker D’Amour [Peace Off!!]
-------------------------------------
*Organic Analogue *
A mix of oddities, rare vinyl and O/A exclusives by label boss Nate Forest

Lorn – Tune in now
Hugo Montenegro – You Showed Me
Jacqueline Humbert & David Rosenboom – Talk 1
Blancmange – Just Another Spectre
John Cameron – Breeze
Meat Beat Manifesto – Prime Audio Soup (Vegetarian Soup by Boards of Canada)
Pye Corner Audio – Electronic Rhythm Number Twelve
John Hyde – Piranha
BBC Radiophonic Workshop – Broadcast (feat. John Peel)
Councilor – East City Intro (unreleased)
Terekke – ccc (unreleased)
HVL – Space Venture (unreleased)
M83 – Space Fertilizer (+ Delia Derbyshire interview)
Jolly Mare – Ziloca
Gift Of Dreams – Mandroid
CROZA – Cheater (unreleased)
Delete – Slo-mo Girl (Original)
JT Edit – Party Girl
Galactic Perry Group – Swift The Machine (unreleased)
HVL – Cygnus Loop (unreleased)
John Hyde – Greenstone (+ Delia Derbyshire interview)
PolySick – Phonecall Blues (unreleased)
Mike Huckaby – Baseline 69
Cliff Lothar – Murked Out
Coco Steel & Lovebomb – Feel it!
Jeremiah R – SH101 Arp8 (unreleased)
Anthony Rother – Sex With The Machines


_


Spoiler



------------------------------
iAM9 & Jynx – Be Your Own [Various Vegetables]
_Pat Hime – Whistling Copse [Acroplane]
Vondelpark – Closer (Falty DL remix) [R&S]
Perc – Lurch [Perc Trax]
Duke Slammer – Threads [Bonus Round]
Colo – The View from Nowhere (Monokle remix) [XLR8R]
Loops Haunt – IIVA [Black Acre]
Ontal – Function [Violet Poison]
Untold – Strange Dreams [Hemlock] _


----------



## ringo (Mar 6, 2014)

Tribute to Philip Smart

http://crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 5th March 2014.mp3

Skanking Easy - Augustus Pablo (Rockers International 7") 
Cassava Piece - Augustus Pablo (Original Rockers LP)
Africa Must Be Free By 1983 - Hugh Mundell (International 7")
Philips Showcase - Augustus Pablo (Augustus Pablo In Fine Style LP)
Stumbling Block - Dillinger (Black & White 7")
None Shall Escape The Judgement - Johnny Clarke (Attack 7")
Satta Dread - Wayne Jarrett (Micron 7")
Poison Flour - Dr Alimantado (Ital Sounds 7") 
Double Bubble - Gussie Presents Dub At The Controls Dub (Gussie LP)
Come Off The Road - Sammy Levi (Eclipse 7")
Rikers Island - Cocoa Tea (Mr Doo 12")
Fire - Aswad & Shabba Ranks (Mango 12")
Mr Loverman - Shabba Ranks (Greensleeves 12")
Imagine - Ken Boothe (Imagine LP)
Murderer - Barrington Levy (Yaga Yaga 7")
100 Weight Of Collie Weed - Carlton Livingstone (Greensleeves 12")
Herbman Hustling - Sugar Minott (Taxi 12")
Don Dada - Super Cat (Wild Apache 12")
Oh Carolina - Shaggy (Greensleeves 12")
Boombastic- Shaggy (Virgin 12")


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 9, 2014)

*TROPICAL BASS PT2



*
The sun is shining and i've just dropped Tropical Bass pt2 - soca and bass vibes on this one! 
100% Ready for the road. Add rum and lime and shake.
http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/tropical-bass-part-2/
D/L link in the description.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 15, 2014)

Now thats what I call Spring Sun Soul 5! Now in its fifth year. music for a spring day....if you havent had one yet, it wont be long now.......

Spring Sun Soul

Love From The Sun - Norman Connors
Sunwalk - Modlee and Vlooper
Astral Travelling - Pharoah Sanders
Rings Around Saturn - Photek
Meltdown - Marcus Intalex
So This is Love - Mental Cube
Feathers - Automation
Jungle Fantasy - Sam Most
360@1 29on696 - Theo Parrish
Kawai Dub - The Breadwinners

LINKS http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2014/03/spring-sun-soul.html
All five spring mixes here http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/search/label/SPRING SUN SOUL


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 15, 2014)

latest panic attack, huge pic and so on - generally quite chilled, ending up basically beatless in the second half...





*Panic & Carousels Episode 29 – Mr. May’s Assertion*
*Lucy*  – The Horror
*Foetus* – Mesmerin
*Foetus* – Concrete 
*D. Edwards* – Untitled 3
*Legowelt* – Psychotic Endurance
*Fluorescent Grey* – Derrick May’s Assertion About Techno Sounding Like George Clinton and Kraftwerk Stuck In An Elevator Is Not Accurate
*Vaghe Stelle* – Sorry I Don’t Know Where I Am Now _2014]_
*Kaboom Karavan* – GeMoetKlaarZien
*Francis Dhomont & Noah Sasso* – Signé Dionysos II
*Jeff Mills* – An Alternative to Earth_ [ _
*patten* – Gold Arc 
*Primitive Man* – Black Smoke
*The Body* – Our Souls Were Clean 
*Mondkopf *- Cause & Cure
*Kangding Ray* – L’envol 
*Savvas Metaxas* – The Colour You Love
*The Hafler Trio* – Everyone Was Once Your Mother
*Leyland Kirby* – Breaks My Heart Each Time
*A New Line (Related)* – People Kissed Underneath Me 
*Donato Dozzy & Nuel* -  Aqua 5 
*Bohren & Der Club of Gore* – Segeln ohne Wind 
*Opitope* – An White Drop Of Morning Dew
*Bruce Gilbert & BAW* – The Expanse 
*Eluvium* -  Welcome Homes / Ceaseless Sea 
*Füxa* – Stand By Me


----------



## ouchmonkey (Mar 15, 2014)

*

*
here's the previous one too. your cups runneth over and so on 
here’s the lowdown and the download for episode 27. You can also stream it on mixcloud

*Panic & Carousels Episode 27 – Abandoned Artifacts*
*Test Dept.* – Long Live British Democracy
*Gyratory System* – Industrial Action  
*Vessel* – Misery Is A Communicable Disease 
*Actress* – Contagious 
*Ricky Eat Acid* – In rural virginia; watching glowing lights crawl from the dark corners of the room
*Foetus In Your Bed* – Primordial Industry  
*Donato Dozzy* – Vaporware 07 
*Pye Corner Audio* – Evil Surrounds  
*Modified Toy Orchestra* – Xylo 
*Unicorn Hard-On* – Mysterious Prism 
*Shit and Shine* – Dixie Peach 
*Guerilla Toss* -  SugarBetter 
*Perc* – Take Your Body Off 
*Wanda Group* – No Mouth or Transparency and Variable Curvature (edit)
*Wire* – Rail  
*Rrose* – Waterfall (Lucy Remix) 
*Shapednoise* – Survival of the Dead  
*Anthony Child* -  Over Napoli  
*James Ferraro* – Stuck 2 
*OAKE* -  Tenoun Rah Zan  
*Ruairi o Baoighill* – Part IV  
*William S. Burrough*s – Abandoned Artifacts 
*Crash Worship* – Awake


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Mar 17, 2014)

Panaural #4 - ft Exclusive Live set from Kayla Painter, recorded at Proud Galleries Camden.

http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/panaural-4-13032014-exclusive-live-set-from-kayla-painter-bit-phalanx/



Spoiler



Pat Hime - Wrekin [Acroplane]
Reptl Wins - Physical Appearance [Thin Consolation]
Perc - Dumpster (Clouds remix) [Perc Trax]
Electromeca - B-Boys not dead pt 3 [Peace Off]
Barbara Morgenstern - Spring's Sprung (Crisis Project remix) [Bit-Phalanx]
Tudor Acid - Tearbye [Tudor Beats]
Dual - Nightingale in night in gale [Eves]
Loops Haunt - Howl [Black Acre]
Cyan 341 - Nanakorobi [Uncharted Audio]
Untold - Sing a Love Song [Hemlock]
Perc - Take Your Body Off (Tessela Remix) [Perc Trax]
My Panda Shall Fly - Japanese Woman [Creaked]

Kayla Painter - recorded live at Proud Galleries, Camden

Hurtdeer - Illegal Ghost Bikes [Bandcamp]
Clap Clap - Kaluma [Black Acre]
Ital Tek - Swamp Beat [Civil Music]
Syndrom - Spoon [Section 27]
Deft - Emeralds [WotNot]
Mutated Forms - Reach you in your sleep [Blu Mar Ten]
Macc - Stabbed in the back [Pinecone Moonshine]
My Gloomy Machine - One Man Army at the Front [Bandcamp]
Paul Blackford - Proteus [CPU]
Reptl Wins - Sittin' Beside my robot [Thin Consolation]


----------



## ringo (Mar 21, 2014)

Roots and dub

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 19th March 2014.mp3

Ital Locks - Johnny Lover (Clocktower 7")
Wipe Your Weeping Eyes - Justin Hinds & The Dominoes (Sky Note 7")
Who Gets Your Love - Ken Boothe (Trojan 12")
Wake You Shake You - Barrington Spence (Terminal 7")
Rastaman Going Home - Time Unlimited (Perries 7")
Love & Devotion - Jimmy Riley (D-Roy 12")
Teach The Youth - Barrington Levy (Music Master 7")
Complaint - Garnett Silk (Penthouse 7")
Get On Board - Morgan Heritage (Mafia & Fluxy 7")
Fight This Feeling - Shaggy Feat Beres Hammond (Ranch 7")
Dub Plate Playing - Johnny Osbourne (Greensleeves 12")
Boom-Shack-A-Lack - Junior Reid (Greensleeves 12")
The Stinger (Mungo Hifi 12")
Fally Ranking - Johnny Osbourne (Greensleeves 12")
Babylon Policy - Roy Rankin (K & G Imperial 12")
Jahovia - Johnny Osbourne (Dubplate)
Bite The Hand - Johnny Osbourne & Aswad (Blank 10")
Bedward The Flying Preacher - Prince Fari (Sound Boy 7")
Zion Call - Prince Fari (Morpheus 7")
Zacky The High Priest - Prince Fari (Uhuru 10")

Johnny Osbourne


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2014)

ringo man, thankyou for that mix, really 
wow to this tune, never heard before  
*Bedward The Flying Preacher - Prince Fari (Sound Boy 7")*


----------



## ringo (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah thanks ddraig, glad you enjoyed it, I had a great time playing them


----------



## ringo (Mar 22, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ringo man, thankyou for that mix, really
> wow to this tune, never heard before
> *Bedward The Flying Preacher - Prince Fari (Sound Boy 7")*


Far I recorded it for a Adrian Sherwood for one of his Singers And Players LPs but I don't think it appeared on 45 til this 2003 Sherwood label. 
Bedward was an interesting character, didn't really die like this though 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Bedward


----------



## Apathy (Mar 23, 2014)

http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/kershy-rejuvenation


as you can see, I really enjoyed this one.   Heres me being a dick


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2014)

Deep Roots Selection

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 2nd April 2014.mp3

Door Peep - Burning Spear (Island 7")
Living In Sorrows - Michael Anthony (Third Generation 7")
Long Way - Junior Byles (Clocktower 7")
Oversize Man - Al Campbell (Sunshot 7")
How Could I Live - The Sharks (Coxsone 7")
Send Another Moses - The Willows (Coxsone 7")
Mighty Ruler - Bim Sherman (Ja Man 7")
I & I Can't Turn Back Now - Mickey Simpson (Total Sounds 7")
I'm A Levi - Ijah Man Levi (Hail I Hymn LP)
Children Of The Emperor - Albert Malawi (Uprising 7")
Deliver Me From My Enemies  - Yabby You (Hot City Dubplate mix 7")
Wailing Of Black People - Velvet Shadows (Horse 7")
To Hell & Forward - Errol Dunkley & Jah Stitch (Aries 12")
Born Free - Michael Rose (Boss 7")
Lead Us Heavenly Father - African Brothers (Uptempo 7")
Our Rights - The Defenders (Micron 7")
Stronger Strong - Bandolos (Talent 77 7")
Africa Race - Abyssinians (Different 7")
Rise And Shine - Bunny Wailer (Solomonic 12")
Man of the Living - Wayne Wade (Yabby You 7")
Hell And Heaven - Lloyd Clarke Sparrow (Spectrum 12")
Morning Train - Neville Blythe (Burgess 7")
Jah Creation - Creole (Channel One 7")
None A Jah Jah Children - Ras Michael & The Sons Of Negus (Starapple 7")
Long Time Ago - Johnny Kool (Jamatel 7")


----------



## ringo (Apr 4, 2014)

I see someone has uploaded my tribute to Jah Shaka to youtube and its had 81,569 listens


----------



## sim667 (Apr 5, 2014)

http://www.brap.fm/2014/04/05/saturday-bassface-show-1-05042014/

Just put our first radio show online to listen to.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 7, 2014)

And its good! Bass face indeed


----------



## sim667 (Apr 8, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> And its good! Bass face indeed



My mate likes his computer game music a bit much at times....

Annoying buzz is annoying, I need to sort that out!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Now thats what I call Spring Sun Soul 5! Now in its fifth year. music for a spring day....if you havent had one yet, it wont be long now.......
> 
> Spring Sun Soul
> 
> ...


bumping that now its lovely and springy and sunny (in london at least)


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2014)

Apathy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/kershy-rejuvenation
> 
> 
> as you can see, I really enjoyed this one.   Heres me being a dick


top mix mate - and tight mixing for a live set


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

sim667 said:


> http://www.brap.fm/2014/04/05/saturday-bassface-show-1-05042014/
> 
> Just put our first radio show online to listen to.


Enjoyed that, mate. When is the next one?


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> This is the first mix up given out in over a decade, its well dodgy techno with even dodgier mixing, enjoy
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/nil-point/techno01


----------



## Liveist (Apr 13, 2014)

I haven't posted a mix from myself on here for ages. Here's some 60-odd minutes of Techno and Tech House goodies:

Pleasure dot loathing

Nina Kraviz - Mr Jones (Mix 2) [Rekids]
Florian Frings - Escape (Original Mix) [Minus]
Audiofly - Excuse My Wildness Feat. Jaw (Carl Craig Remix) [Supernature]
Clouds - Complete Control (Original Mix) [Soma Records]
Enrico Sangiuliano - Eating Bloody Shit (Original Mix) [Driving Forces Digital Series]
Gary Beck - Video Siren (Original Mix) [Bek Audio]
Slam - Remain (Original Mix) [Paragraph]
Gary Beck - Say What (Adam Beyer Remix) [Saved Records]
Phil Kieran & Bush Tetras - Snakes Crawl (PK Techno Mix) [Phil Kieran Recordings]
Gentil - Because (Original Mix) [Lya2007 Records]
Justin Drake (Peace Division) - Blacklight Sleaze (Radio Slave Dub Mix) [NRK]
Moderat - Bad Kingdom (Marcel Dettmann Remix) [50 Weapons]

https://soundcloud.com/exit/pleasure-dot-loathing


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 15, 2014)

*Austerity Reggae Mix*






http://www.mixcloud.com/johnedenuk/john-eden-austerity-reggae-mix/

(download the mp3 direct from here but don’t go mad and use up all my bandwidth)

In which I slam down a bunch of the tunes I took to play out last week on the loose topic of austerity, poverty and the general insanity of the system.

*Tracklist*

1. Ansil Collings – Keep The Cost of Living Down (Magnet 7″)
2. The Abyssinians – Declaration of Rights (Studio 1 7″)
3. Johnny Clarke – Declaration of Rights version (Jackpot 7″)
4. Earl Cunningham – I Want My Pay (Midnight Rock Music 7″)
5. Lorna Gee – Three Week Gone (Ariwa 12″)
6. Black Uhuru – Rent Man (DEB Music 7″)
7. Half Pint – Mr Landlord (Jammys 12″)
8. Lieutentant Stitchie – Promises (Digital B 7″)
9. Black Uhuru – Pain On The Poorman Brain (JR 7″)
10. King General – Broke Again (Conscious Sounds 12″)
11. Robert Lee – Leader (Fish Tea 7″)
12. Pliers – Rough This Year (Black Scorpio 12″)
13. Cobra – Poorman Shoes (Digital B 7″)
14. Anthony B – Nah Vote (Stone Love 7″)
15. Junior Reid – John Law (Blacker Dread 7″)
16. Joseph Hill & The Culture – Police Man (Mister Tipsy 7″)
17. Barrington Levy – Murderer (Jah Life 7″)
18. Barrington Levy & Beenie Man – Murderation (Xtra Large 7″)
19. Turbulence – Guns Bring Misery (Palm of Gold 7″)
20. Natty King – Guns To Town (2 Miles 7″)
21. Admiral Tibet – Da Pon Mi Guard (Ranking Universal 12″)
22. Dennis Brown – Revolution (Auralux LP)
23. David Harvey – Outro (Novara Media Youtube rip)

Special Unauthorised Guest Appearance from David Harvey via Novara Media.


----------



## magneze (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice - really like the David Harvey interludes too.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 15, 2014)

magneze said:


> Nice - really like the David Harvey interludes too.


 
you don't get that anywhere else!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeanie T aka Lady of rage hit up the latest Bashy Beats Show with a mix of old time reggae and ska classics.  Nothing pretension just good party rocking tracks.

Stream here http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/jeanie-t-on-the-bashy-beats-show/
download here http://www.sendspace.com/file/r3drb3


----------



## tikka84 (Apr 25, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/tikadan/tika-dan-hardcore-continuum-vol-2

Me mixing my fave 91-93 hardcore records with new stuff on a similar tip.

1. Tessela - Horizon (R&S 12") (2013)
2. Lennie De Ice - We Are i.e. (Reel 2 Reel 12") (1991)
3. Tessela - Hackney Parrot (Special Request VIP) (Soul Music LP, Houndstooth) (2013)
4. Hornsey Hardcore - Control (Hornsey Hardcore 12") (1991)
5. Dexorcist - Sunstorm (Mayan EP, Yellow Machines) (2013)
6. Nookie - Give A Little Love (Summertime Mix) (The Love Is EP, Absolute 2) (1992)
7. Distal - Short & Sweet (Well Rounded Individuals 12") (2012)
8. Manix - You Held My Hand (Bad Attitude 12", Reinforced) (1992)
9. Manix - Living In The Past (Living In The Past EP, Reinforced) (2013)
10. 4 Hero - Students Of The Future (Rufige Kru Remix) (Golden Age Remixes EP, Reinforced) (1993)
11. Cluekid - Ninety Three (Bullfrog Beats 12") (2012)
12. Nasty Habits - Here Come The Drumz (As Nasty As I Want To Be EP, Reinforced) (1992)
13. Special Request - Soundboy Killer (Soul Music LP, Houndstooth) (2013)
14. Nebula II - Atheama (Reinforced 12") (1991)
15. Special Request - Broken Dreams (Soul Music LP, Houndstooth) (2013)
16. Satin Storm - Let's Get Together (Satin Storm 12") (1992)


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 29, 2014)

Been a few months since the last one - so here is a new one. Mostly tunes from the first few months of this year and a couple of older ones.

https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/may-14

Brenda Beachball Ray Ramshackle Runble - Love to Dance
Gatto Fritto - Hex
Stratus Spring Tide EP - Fireflies
Mustafa & Abdul - Mustafa - Timothy J FairPlay mix
Daniele Baldelli & DJ Rocca - A TV Show - Luke Solomon Mix
DJ Rocca & Chris Massey - Shone
Red Axes - Kicks Out of You
Alien Alien - Sorter - Red Axes mix
Dark Strands - Return of the Osciliator
Factory Aire - BOY - Atom ™ mix
Split Secs - The Joint - Red Axes mix
Plastikman - Plasticine
Primal Scream - Kill Light - Daniel Avery mix


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 30, 2014)

Been ridiculously busy and failed to update here, so for the record:

*Panaural #4 - 13/03/2014 - Exclusive live set from Kayla Painter (Bit-Phalanx)*
Stream (Mixcloud) - Download (Future Music)



Spoiler



1.Wrekin
by*Pat Hime*
2.Physical Appearance
by*Reptl Wins*
3.Dumpster (Clouds remix)
by*Perc*
4.B-Boys not dead
by*Electromeca*
5.Spring's Sprung (Crisis Project remix)
by*Barbara Morgenstern*
6.Tearbye
by*Tudor Acid*
7.Nightingale in night in gale
by*Dual*
8.Howl
by*Loops Haunt*
9.Nanakorobi
by*Cyan 341*
10.Sing a Love Song
by*Untold*
11.Take Your Body Off (Tessela Remix)
by*Perc*
12.Japanese Woman
by*My Panda Shall Fly*
13.Recorded live at Proud Galleries, Camden
by*Kayla Painter*
14.Illegal Ghost Bikes
by*Hurtdeer*
15.Kaluma
by*Clap Clap*
16.Swamp Beat
by*Ital Tek*
17.Spoon
by*Syndrom*
18.Emeralds
by*Deft*
19.Reach you in your sleep
by*Mutated Forms*
20.Stabbed in the back
by*Macc*
21.One Man Army at the Front
by*My Gloomy Machine*
22.Proteus
by*Paul Blackford*
23.Sittin' Beside my robot
by*Reptl Wins*


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 30, 2014)

*Panaural #5 - 27/03/2014 - Guest mix from Leftchest for Caoutchou Records*
Stream (Mixcloud) - Download (Future Music)



Spoiler



1.Techno Triangles
by*Telluric*
2.the human voice
by*Mall Security*
3.Roman
by*Christian Loeffler*
4.Railway Lines
by*Kayla Painter*
5.Say Owl Demon Cry
by*Fluorescent Grey*
6.M.I.L.F.
by*Garnier*
7.Foundry
by*MKFN*
8.Ion
by*Untold*
9.Root and Stem (Fausten rmx)
by*Ingen & Boris Noiz*
10.A Rebel from the Waist Down
by*Habits*
11.Formula
by*Alis*
12.Guest mix from Leftchest for Caoutchou Records
13.The Wing Thing
by*Raymond Scott*
14.Mr. Mukatsuku
by*Wagon Christ*
15.Algae bloom in seven
by*Tipper*
16.Totem (Bwoy De Bhajan remix)
by*Zebbler Encanti Experience*
17.Hawkmoth
by*Plaid*
18.Bad meaning good
by*Homeboy Sandman*
19.Jysk Kongo
by*Analogik*
20.The rumble kild
by*Batfinks*
21.Herons
by*Troubled Minds Cabin Crew*
22.Itchy
by*Siriusmo*
23.Gateway
by*Tessela*
24.Triadzz
by*Rustie*
25.Diamond (Errorism remix remixed by Seiren)
by*Sound Of Stereo*
26.Hot as fresh milk
by*Sunken foal*
27.Jugu (Baconhead remix)
by*Donso*
28.Please mother rain wash our souls from human evil
by*Clap!Clap!*
29.Last rushup 10
by*The Tuss*
30.Light the way
by*Africa hitech*
31.Love is Destruction
by*HTRK*
32.Eyesdontlie (Pinch & Adrian Sherwood remix)
by*Machinedrum*
33.Yo
by*Hurtdeer*
34.Perky
by*Deft*
35.Twenty Six part 1+2
by*Ventolin & Becotyde*
36.Compulsion
by*Macc*


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 30, 2014)

*Panaural #6 - 10/04/2014 - Guest mix from Eschaton (Omni Music)*
Stream (Mixcloud) - Download (Future Music)



Spoiler



1.Rituals
by*Ingen & Boris Noiz*
2.Cold Infinity
by*Altered Natives*
3.Second Cerulean Skin
by*Dissolved*
4.Garage in the style of David Tudor
by*Fluorescent Grey*
5.H.E.
by*Garnier*
6.A Little Kiss
by*Deft*
7.Apache (Ital remix)
by*Alis*
8.Red Uprise
by*Abdulla Rashim*
9.Structure02
by*Monoiz*
10.UK74R1407020
by*Aleksi Perala*
11.Notes
by*Christian Loeffler*
12.His-Hell (Plaid rmx 2)
by*Min-Y-Llan*
13.Axolotl
by*Telluric*
14.The Descent
by*Rob Clouth*
15.Depicta
by*Call Super*
16.Guest mix - Eschaton for Omni Music
17.Traversing Vast Realms of Time and Space (Omni Dub)
by*1 Borja*
18.Space Dive (Omni Dub)
by*2. Cryogenics*
19.Forgotten Planets (Omni Dub)
by*3. Acid lab*
20.Singularity (Omni Dub)
by*4. Cryogenics*
21.Untitled (Omni Dub)
by*5. Enjoy and Eschaton*
22.What Matters Then (Omni Dub)
by*6. Jiva*
23.Drummin’ Till Dawn (Dave Hoax Remix) (Omni Dub)
by*7. Scale*
24.Goggle Eyed Freak (Omni Dub)
by*8. Marvel Cinema*
25.Tesia - Crossroad Trip (Omni Dub)
by*9. Synth*
26.Seeing Stars (Omni/Digibeat Dub)
by*10. CJ Weaver*
27.Jhana (Omni Dub)
by*11. Eschaton*
28.Our Last walk (Omni Dub)
by*12 Infest*
29.Vamp Till Ready
by*Frederic Robinson*
30.Purple Fruitilude
by*Malou Morkenberg*
31.Neujack
by*Machinedrum*
32.Biological Leg Warmers
by*Mall Security*


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Apr 30, 2014)

*Panaural #7 – 24/04/2014 – Guest mix from Vertical 67*
Stream (Mixcloud) – Download (Future Music)



Spoiler



1.Quote
by*Weber*
2.Tarnish Onion Ash Junk Jam
by*Fluorescent Grey*
3.Firth
by*Microburst*
4.Beirut
by*Christian Loeffler*
5.Green Man
by*Alex Smoke*
6.No God
by*Abdulla Rashim*
7.3087
by*reFUSE*
8.Modus
by*Alis*
9.Clockwork Atom
by*Rob Clouth*
10.Bardwells Disaster (Live at The Panorama Bar)
by*The Black Dog*
11.Acephale II
by*Call Super*
12.Vertical 67 Guest Mix:
13.Fly
by*Vertical67 *
14.Horizon Effect
by*Lord of The Isles *
15.Amni
by*Submersible Machines *
16.Black Hole
by*Metropolis *
17.Playing Games
by*Vertical67 *
18.House of Aos
by*Wisp *
19.South Bank
by*Ceephax *
20.Sark Island Acid
by*Legowelt *
21.Clacid
by*Vertical67 *
22. L8
by*Osborne*
23.Turn
by*Vertical67 *
24.Christa's Reverie (100% Silk)
by*James Booth *
25.The Wind Wake You Up (Logreybeam remix)
by*Min-Y-Llan*
26.Information is forever
by*Dalhous*
27.Wet Dream
by*HTRK*
28.Sad Robot Goes Funny
by*Squarepusher X Z MacHines*
29.Affirmation (Frederic Robinson remix
by*Melo*


----------



## Moronik (Apr 30, 2014)

Acid Techno mix

I've been popping into a few squat parties recently and its re-kindled my love for Acid Techno.... so I dug out the old records I haven't touched for 8 years or so and this is the result! I'm quite pleased I have to say! The intro and outro were put in live!

Here it is....hope you enjoy 



TRUE TECHNO GANGSTERS






https://soundcloud.com/moronik/true_techno_gangstas


x


----------



## ringo (May 2, 2014)

Sunshine Selection

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 30th April 2014.mp3

News For You - Shalom (Jet Star 12")
This Life Makes Me Wonder - Delroy Wilson (Carib Disco 7")
Corner Stone - Bitty McLean (Taxi 7")
How Sweet It Is - Tyrone Evans (Studio 1 12")
Young Heart Reminiscing - Tarrus Riley (Peckings 7")
Counting Hours - Terry Linen (Harmony House 7")
Preacher Man - Beres Hammond (Star Trail 12")
Tu Shun Peng - Frankie Paul (Jah Guidance 7")
John Public - Gregory Isaacs (Hawkeye 7")
One Love - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Blank 12")
Kindness For Sweetness - Glen Washington (Joe Frasier 7")
What A Day - Tanya Stephens (Xterminator 7")
Whats Going On - Delroy Wilson (J & L 12")
Walk Away From Love - Bitty McLean (Peckings 7")
Ain't No Woman - Heptones (Roots From Yard 7")
Mean To Me - Bobby Sakie (SMAS 7")
I'm Still In Love With You Boy - Marcia Aitken (Joe Gibbs 7")
War In A Babylon - Max Romeo (Island 7")
Longing For - Jah Cure (Don corleone 7")
Footprints - TOK (VP 12")
Tradition Man - Robert Dallas (Jam Tone 7")
Mr Landlord - Half Pint (Jammys 7")
Looking My Love - Cutty Ranks & Barrington Levy (Greensleeves 12")
Living In Love - I Wayne (VP 7")
Legalize It - Peter Tosh (Intel Diplo 7")


----------



## sim667 (May 5, 2014)

http://www.brap.fm/2014/05/05/saturday-bassface-show-may-2014-natty-red-and-bshbashbosh/

This Months Bassface Show...... I even done a track list - gets a bit messy in parts, my mate totally caught me out when he dropped the trap :/

Tracklist quoted, its mega long..



> Tracklist
> 
> Here 4 U (Original Mix)-Deadboy
> Myth (Original Mix)-Untold, Roska
> ...


----------



## Onket (May 8, 2014)

Which tune is it with the Football Factory sample, sim667?


----------



## sim667 (May 8, 2014)

Onket said:


> Which tune is it with the Football Factory sample, sim667?


The "I'll cut you you cunt" one? - ill ask my mate

Ive never seen football factory


----------



## placid (May 8, 2014)

I don't have a lot of Moodymann stuff but I the stuff I do have is next to the decks and always on heavy rotation. Thought I'd put together a little mix of my favourite cuts. A few 3 Chairs thrown in for good measure and An MM remix.

You can hear the result here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/moodymixx

As always, done on 2 x technics in one hit


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> Which tune is it with the Football Factory sample, sim667?



Ghetto red hot - RRRitalin


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21478422/May 4th Reggae Selection.mp3

My first attempt at a reggae selection in the pub..... got a bit carried away with the iPad dub siren - its addictive.

Its not going on mix cloud tip I can be arsed to do a tracklist.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2014)

Old Skool Hardcore

2 hrs @ 256kbps - 168mb

*Tracklist*
DJ Space (2) - The Visitor
SL2 - DJ's Take Control
Cubic 22 - Night In Motion
80 Aum - Mindcontroller
Set Up System - Fairy Dust
Isotonik - Isotonik - Different Strokes
Quadraphonia - Quadraphonia
N.A.M. - Recycler (Club Mix)
M-D-Emm - Get Down
Sonz Of A Loop Da Loop Era - Far Out
DJ SS - The Stomp (Jungle Mix)
Lennie De Ice - We Are E
Blame - Music Takes You
Urban Shakedown - Some Justice
Jonny L - Hurt You So
Rhthm Quest - Closer To All Your Dreams (Truly Happy Mix)
Sub Focus - Last Jungle
DJ SS - Respect To The Following
Renegade - Terrorist
19:02 : DJ Krome and Mr Time - The Slammer (Nookie Remix)
Orca - 4 AM
LTJ Bukem  - Enchanted   
NEBULA II - CONFUSION
Manix - Head in the Clouds
DJ Mayhem - Inesse (Ray Keith Remix)
Omni Trio - Renegade Snares
Fast Floor - Flight of the Innovators
ellis d & dj swan-e - hear me hear me(10inch ss promo)
DJ Seduction - On My Own (Slipmatt Remix)
Future Primitive - Lift Me Up [Slammin Vinyl Remix]
DJ Rap and Aston - Vertigo (Tumbling Remix)
Jumping Jack Frost - Osmosis (Ratty Remix)
DJ Force & The Evolution - Perfect Dreams (vibes & wishdo
DJ Force and the Evolution  - Raining Smiles
Future Primitive - Were Flying (DJ Vibes and Wishdoctor)
Future Primitive - Infect Me
Cloud 9 - Mr. Logic
Chimeira - I've Got What You Need
lewie - screwface pt 2 (hardcore mix)
ORIGIN UNKNOWN - VALLEY OF THE SHADOWS
Goldie - Inner City Life
Q Project - Champion Sound

Download


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> NEBULA II - CONFUSION


STILL proving a bitch to mix that one 
nice mix addy


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 20, 2014)

sim667 said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21478422/May 4th Reggae Selection.mp3
> 
> My first attempt at a reggae selection in the pub..... got a bit carried away with the iPad dub siren - its addictive.
> 
> Its not going on mix cloud tip I can be arsed to do a tracklist.



Nice selection


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2014)

sweet mix ringo 


ringo said:


> Tradition Man - Robert Dallas (Jam Tone 7")


heard Robert Dallas doing this live at a recent Jam Tone soundsystem night - hes a great vocalist in the flesh


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> STILL proving a bitch to mix that one
> nice mix addy



TBF Ska, I was hanging a little when I played that set as I had sunk 10 pints the night before and I really wasn't in the mood for it.     loads of other clangs within the mix, but it was full of choons worthy of a listen regardless of the poor delivery.


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> TBF Ska, I was hanging a little when I played that set as I had sunk 10 pints the night before and I really wasn't in the mood for it.     loads of other clangs within the mix, but it was full of choons worthy of a listen regardless of the poor delivery.


I dont think ive even once managed to get that track in without at least some desperate panic - the fact theres a sample going CONFUSION! CONFUSION! CONFUSION! thoughout the intro doesnt help  some tunes just cant be tamed!


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2014)

loads of tunes from that time are a bloody nightmare as soo much in them!
well i find anyway


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I dont think ive even once managed to get that track in without at least some desperate panic - the fact theres a sample going CONFUSION! CONFUSION! CONFUSION! thoughout the intro doesnt help  some tunes just cant be tamed!



My 'I cant mix' tune is Goldie / Metalheadz - Terminator


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> My 'I cant mix' tune is Goldie / Metalheadz - Terminator


yeah thats a cheeky one - the tune starts with the first note having had the first second or so of it chopped off so if you mix it from the top you have to mix it a little after the One. IIIRC the easiest way to do it is cue up the second note and dropped it in on the second bar (i.e. count 4 and drop). Maybe


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2014)

This is why we have traitor/ableton/mixing software


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> This is why we have traitor/ableton/mixing software


freudian slip there! 
you mean "cheating"?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2014)

Not cheating - making it easier


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2014)

like motorised push bikes?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2014)

ddraig said:


> like motorised push bikes?


Yeah I suppose. Good analogy. You wouldn't call motorcycling cheating


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2014)

ska invita said:


> sweet mix ringo
> 
> heard Robert Dallas doing this live at a recent Jam Tone soundsystem night - hes a great vocalist in the flesh



I'm jealous, freshest singer to have emerged in the UK in a while


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah I suppose. Good analogy. You wouldn't call motorcycling cheating


What if you were in the Tour de France?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2014)

magneze said:


> What if you were in the Tour de France?


This is where the analogy falls down. Mixing records is not a sport or game. So rules are irrelevant and pointless and using software to mix isn't cheating.


----------



## zeedoodles (May 22, 2014)

Here is my latest one, another slow mo and balearic chugger. Not sure if many here are into this sort of thing but I am so I will persist
;-)

https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/chuggers-and-balearic-madness

Last Waltz - Just Hold On - Smoove and Last Waltz Mix
Gatto Fritto - Lucifer Morning Star
Unknown Casses - Masimbabele - Robi Insinna / Headman Rework
Timothy J Fairplay - Pyramid of Night
Daniele Baldelli - & DJ Roca - Complott Geometrico - Andrew Weatherall Mix
DJ Rocca & Chris Massey - Drug Chug - Craig Bratley Mix
Steve Cook - Self Control
Paresse - The Night Before you Came
Last Waltz - Tribute (Machete Savane Mix)
Tim Waine - Maybe you're Awake
Steve Cook - Still Hardcore
The Empror Machine - Like a Machine - Andrew Weatherall
Massimiliano Pagliara - Flying Away From You


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2014)

I did a mix for some friends who're doing a festival this weekend: 

https://soundcloud.com/fat-out/fat-out-fest-2014-mix-2

tracks are:

Laibach – Macbeth
Psychic TV – Unclean
Igor Wakhevitch – Rituel de Guerre des Espirits de la Terre
Einsturzende Neubauten – Kalte Sterne
Swans – Love of Life (long version)
Logic System – Automatic Collect, Automatic Correct
Front 242 – Controversy Between
Newcleus – Computer Age (instrumental)
Kraftwerk – Dentaku
Suicide – Radiation
Ashra – Sunrain
Underground Resistance – Journey of the Dragons
Basic Channel – Q 1.1
Markus Guentner – Chrom
Drexciya – Digital Tsunami


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

Might be my phone killer b, but it says 'the artist doesn't allow downloads'.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2014)

yeah, he's set it to stream for some reason. you can download it from my dropbox here instead (or use offliberty or whatever)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4369325/4FO.mp3


----------



## Onket (May 22, 2014)

Cheers.


----------



## Addy (May 24, 2014)

Tonights DnB set 
2hrs @ 256kbps

Baby D - I Need Your Loving (Original Mix)
DJ Krust - Touch
Aaliyah - One In A Million (Aphrodite Remix)
Dj Zinc - Super Sharp Shooter
Pascal - P-Funk Era
Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows
Deep Blue - The Helicopter Tune
DJ Krust - Memories
M-Beat feat General Levy - Incredible (Original Mix)
DJ Krust - Priorities
Adam F - Circles (Roni Size Remix)
Aphrodite - Q-Flutes
Andy C - Roll On
Aphrodite - No Diggity
Aphrodite & Mickey Finn - Dark selector
Roni Size & Reprazent - Brown Paper Bag
DJ SS - Rollidge
Q Project - Champion Sound
Ram Trilogy - No Reality (Remix)
DJ Hype & DJ Zinc - Musically Dope
DJ Zinc - Casino Royale (Remix)
Dillinja - Bell Tune
Dj Ss - Lighter (Twisted Individual Remix)
Apex - Falling
Bay B Kane - Peace & Destruction - Bay B Kane
Sound Shifter - Sound Shifter - How You Know
D-audi - All That You Are
Schoco - Why Waste Your Time (2013 Boomting Mix)
Rollling Paper - Doves
Schoco - Desert Jungle
Omni Trio  First Contact [The Urbanist Remix].mp3
Time Travel - Time Travel - Alternative Medicine


Download


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2014)

Addy said:


> Tonights DnB set
> 2hrs @ 256kbps
> 
> Baby D - I Need Your Loving (Original Mix)
> DJ Krust - Touch


unexpected segue  id bet thats the first time those two tunes have got mixed together


----------



## Addy (May 25, 2014)

I was gonna throw Orca - 4 o'clock in the mix somewhere too but I forgot


----------



## ringo (May 29, 2014)

More reggae stuff

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 28th May 2014.mp3

Baby Be True - Cornell Campbell (Third World 12")
Idi Amin - Prince Buster All Stars (Prince Buster 7")
Jesus Dread - Trinity (Grove 7")
Pride & Ambition - Leroy Smart (Dub Vendor 12")
Juggernaut - Groundation (Reggae Archive 12")
Golden Locks - Bim Sherman (Scorpio 7")
A Good Version - King Tubbys (Prophecy 7")
Love Me Version - King Tubbys (Fox Fire 7")
African Herbsman - The Wailers (Upsetter 7")
Burial - Peter Tosh (Intel Diplo 7")
Chances Are - Bob Marley (WEA 7")
Once A Man, Twice A Child - Justin Hinds & The Dominoes (Duke Reid 7")
Mother In Law - Nicodemus (Moods 7")
Nice Up The Dance - Michigan & Smiley (Michigan 7")
Stop Inform - Courtney Melody (CRAT 12")
No Touch The Style - Joseph Cotton (Fashion 12")
My Love - Pure Silk + Mr C Marvellous (Sir George 7")
If The Rockers Dont Groove You - Home T (Jammys 7")
Run Down The World - Nitty Gritty (Greensleeves 12")
Light Up Your Spliff - Culture Freeman & Bush Chemists (KDV 12")
Swell Headed - Barry Issac (Reggae On Top 7")
Zulu Warrior - Dubkasm (Sufferah's Choice 10")
Jah Bible - Dubkasm & Aba Shant I (Sufferah's Choice 10")
Jahovah - Danny Red (Ababajahnoi 10")


----------



## Sweet FA (May 29, 2014)

Lil'FA's first foray into mixing...poptastic 

Eden's Excellent Mix

Idina Menzel – Let It Go
Sam Smith – Money On My Mind
Mr Probz – Waves
Miley Cyrus – Wrecking Ball
Rudimental – Waiting All Night (feat. Ella Eyre)
Little Mix – Wings
Elyar Fox – A Billion Girls
Katy B – Crying For No Reason
John Newman – Love Me Again
Carly Rae Jepson – Call Me Maybe
Calvin Harris – Summer
Cash Cash – Take Me Home (feat. Bebe Rexha)
Aloe Blacc - The Man
Rita Ora – I Will Never Let You Down
Sebastian Ingrosso & Tommy Trash - Reload (feat. John Martin)
Tinie Tempah – Children Of The Sun (feat. John Martin)
Ellie Goulding – Burn
Duke Dumont feat. Jax Jones – I Got U
Clean Bandit – Rather Be (feat. Jess Glynne)
Shift K3Y – Touch
Wilkinson – Afterglow
Kiesza – Hideaway
Zedd - Stay The Night (feat. Hayley Williams)
Katy Perry – Birthday
Taylor Swift – Begin Again
One Direction – You & I


----------



## Metal Malcolm (May 29, 2014)

Last two shows:

Panaural #8 - Guest mix from Alis
Stream - http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/panaural-8-08052014-exclusive-guest-mix-from-alis-fifth-wall/
DL - https://copy.com/ccxDZ4zKIfBo



Spoiler



Min-Y-Llan – Pictures in Her Mind (Christ Remix) [Touched]
Eutechnik – J10 [Zanderhythm]
Svreca – Kyv [Grassroots]
Lurka – KMT [Black Acre]
Weber – LMP [Holger]
Microburst – Hawks Church [TEMP LAKE]
Ricardo Tobar – Garden (Bass Clef remix) [desire]
Akkord – Typeface [Houndstooth]
Loops Haunt – IIVA (NHK remix) [Black Acre]
Alex Smoke – Tommy Knockers [R&S]
Loric – Under Sharer [Fifth Wall]
Cosmin TRG – Vernacular [Fizic]
Sean Piniero – Green Copy (Memotone Rewerk) [Ki]
Frederic Robinson – Wheels (Live) [BMT Music]
Perera Elsewhere – Ebora ft Aremu (Paula Temple remix) [FriendsofFriends]
Pixelord – Shuffleclub [Hyperboloid]
Pris – If She Cracks, She Bears [Resin]
*
Alis*
Alis - ASP [unreleased]
Alis - Brave Milos [unreleased]
Positive Centre - The Proprioceptor [Our Circula Sound]
Hysterics - Pleasure Dome [Night Slugs]
Soft Metals - Tell Me [Captured Tracks]
Cardopusher - Hyper Wave [Classicworks]
Will Ward - Krust [unreleased]
SFV Acid - Sha Day [Uno NYC]
Alis - Modus [Fifth Wall]
Chesslojunior - Shimmer [Drut Recordings]
DHS - House of God
DeLorean Dreams - Chaos In The CBD - Legowelt By A Light House Remix

-
Tipper – Portal Spillage [Bandcamp]
Vittoria Fleet – Could Be Something [n5md]
Digital Velvet – Tek L [Acroplane]
Ital Tek – Mega City Industry [Civil Music]
Malou Morkenberg – Sonic Swampcraft [Broken Bubble]
Dalhous – Information is Forever [Blackest Ever Black]
ASC – Falling Apart [Grassroots]
Hubwar – Wicked Life [Bandcamp]
AGC Esquire – The First Broadcast [Cut]
Bambooman – Knox[Sonic Router]



Panaural #9 - Guest mix from Martsman

Stream - http://www.mixcloud.com/ursa/panaural-9-22052014-exclusive-guest-mix-from-martsman/
DL - http://archive.futuremusic.fm/recorded/1/2014/05/20140522-Panaural.mp3



Spoiler



Poborsk – Interpolations [Bedroom Research]
Alex Banks – A Matter of Time ft Elizabeth Bernholz [Monkeytown]
Black Light Smoke – Black Bricks [Scissor & Thread]
Hound Scales – Youth Series (Rayon Dub) [Fifth Wall]
Lurka – Holding [Black Acre]
Ricardo Tobar – Garden [Desire]
Zoltan – Raptors [Hum + Buzz]
Rawaat – Day Labourer (Huerco S. Recast no 2) [Lobster Theremin]
Answer Code Request – Relay Access [Ostgut Ton]
French Fries – Shift [Monkeytown]
Digital Velvet – Lost & [Acroplane]
CWS – Untitled.02 (DMX Krew Compuor Rock mix) [Struments]
*Martsman*
Nina Kravis – Ghetto Kraviz
Zenker Brothers – Vamp Like
Kamikaze Space Programme – My First Cappucino
Perc – Take Your Body Off (Tessela remix)
Effy – The Look (Ansome remix)
Manni Dee – Serenity
Martsman – ???
Akkord – Destruction
Oscar Mulero – Like A Wolf
Hound Scales – A Clique Of Touch Women (Yuji Kondo remix)
Ducerey Ada Nexino – School Phosphene
Oscar Mulero – Blackstar
Truncate – Breakdown
Tessela – Gateway

Tipper – Table Flipping [Tippermusic]
Loops Haumt – IILTN [Black Acre]
Fracture – All My Love [Astrophonica]
Nebula – Trespass VIP [Scientific Wax]
Frederic Robinson – Scales (Live) [BMT Music]
Hubwar – French Suspect [Bandcamp]
Vittoria Fleet – Frida [n5md]


----------



## sim667 (May 30, 2014)

My 4x4/Garage/Bassline Set from a night we did called "The Soundsystem Strikes Back" last sunday

Lots of recommendations from the neo pro to jungle thread, and includes drunk friend on mic.


> Tracklist:
> Black Pyramid (Original Mix) - GoldFFinch
> Somebody (Mosca Remix) - Trus'me
> Space Booty (Original Mix) - Dexter
> ...



Stream and Download: https://soundcloud.com/sim667/live-sound-system-strikes-back-2014-05-25

Also downloadable on Podcasting but subscribing to nexus.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2014)

nice one as always ringo 
another guest appearance from very young MC too!


----------



## killer b (Jun 3, 2014)

I did this mix of acid house, new beat, detroit techno and the like a bit ago. As ever, the mixing is ropey and the selections faultless...  

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmte1rrn9wgw6a0/bleep.mp3

Master C & J - When You Hold Me
Tyree - Acid Over
The Rude Boy Farley Keith - Give Yourself To Me
Blake Baxter - One More Time (Acid Mix)
Hi-Rize - Cyberia
Rhythm Device - Higher Destiny
Eddie Flashin’ Fowlkes - Goodbye Kiss
4 Hero - Reaching (Nourishment Remix)
Funtopia ft. Jimi Polo - Do You Wanna Know (Derrick May Mix)
Gallifre ft Mondee Oliver - Don’t Walk Out On Love (Frankie Knuckles Club Remix)
Laurent X - Machines
Format - Soundclash
Frank De Wulf - The Darkness Revisited
Kevin Saunderson - The Sound Power Remix
Underground Resistance - Living For The Night
House Without a Home - Another Life


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 5, 2014)

Dream Baby Dream

1. Suicide - Dream Baby Dream
2. Angel Corpus Christi - Dream Baby Dream
3. Bruce Springsteen - Dream Baby Dream


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 6, 2014)

*Dream Baby Dream Baby Dream (versions Part Two) *

1. Fuxa - Dream Baby Dream
2. Christian & the Heathens - Dream Baby Dream
3. Mark Refoy - Blue Moon Dream Baby Dream
4. Madrugada - Dream Baby Dream
5. Luna - Dream Baby Dream
6. Black Tambourine - Dream Baby Dream
7. Savages - Dream Baby Dream
8. Sonic Death - Dream Baby Dream
9. Neneh Cherry & The Thing - Dream Baby Dream
10. Takkyu Ishino - Dream Baby Dream
11. Soma Sema - Dream Baby Dream
12. Zombie Zombie - Dream Baby Dream
13. Moto Boy- Dream Baby Dream
14. Enzo Boni - Dream Baby Dream


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 7, 2014)

Drrrrrreeeeeeaaaaaammmmm Baby Drrrrrreeeeeeaaaaaammmmm

1. Suicide - Dream Baby Dream

Suicide's "Dream Baby Dream" stretched to an hour in duration for your listening pleasure.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2014)

I never did like that song.



















Only kidding, never even heard of it before :wink:


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 7, 2014)

ska invita said:


> I never did like that song.
> Only kidding, never even heard of it before :wink:



Plenty of opportunities to catch up there!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Plenty of opportunities to catch up there!


Love the Suicide version (original) - dont know them at all - a touch of velvet undergound about it...will investigate!


----------



## killer b (Jun 7, 2014)

ooh, get on it ska. Suicide are amazing.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.brap.fm/2014/06/07/acoustic-chemistry-bassface-show-june-2014/

This months bassface show is now available to stream on Brap.fm

Juke through to disgusting DNB



> Jaguar - Om Unit
> 
> Tic Tac Toe (Krampfhaft Remix) - Halp
> 
> ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 10, 2014)

sim667 said:


> .....to disgusting DNB



Indeed!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/boomtown-jobcentre-application-mix/

Theres a competition to win a set at boomtown fair in the job centre, this is my entry if anyone wants a listen. Dropbox download link in description as well 

4x4, garage and bassline

Tracklist


> Masterplan (feat. Fox) - My Nu Leng
> Maya - Arka
> Wut It Do (12" Mix) - Mumdance & Logos
> Hackney Parrot - Tessela
> ...


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 14, 2014)

Job centre in decent job shocka!

Looks ace, sim667. Will give it a listen tomorrow.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 14, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Job centre in decent job shocka!
> 
> Looks ace, sim667. Will give it a listen tomorrow.



Im really pleased with it


----------



## Onket (Jun 15, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you,  sim667, I always like the stuff you post up. 

Will clear some space on my phone later today and DL.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 15, 2014)

They do a short listing and then you have to get people to vote if you're short listed. So really it's more a popularity contest than a mixing contest..... Fingers crossed though. It's also meant to be on soundcloud, but they kept depleting it over copyright..... Wankers.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 16, 2014)

I (Richie Blood) did a set with Tony Shadwa as The Wedding Crashers on Life FM and it was filmed. Here is a you tube link. Hip Hop, Reggae, House, Jungle - bashy beats!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> I (Richie Blood) did a set with Tony Shadwa as The Wedding Crashers on Life FM and it was filmed. Here is a you tube link. Hip Hop, Reggae, House, Jungle - bashy beats!



top cat dubplate


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh, I'm quite pleased with this one. House Music. I done it for a girl.

Kitchen Disko

Disfunctional Psychedelic Waltons - Is It All Over My Face (Alex Gopher mix)
South Street Player - Who Keeps Changing Your Mind
8fatfat8 - Rise Up & Walk
Mutubaruka - Dis Poem
Nuyorican Soul - It's Alright, I Feel It! (Live From Da Darkside Of Da Moon)
Justin Timberlake - Like I Love You (Basement Jaxx remix)
Romain & Danny Krivit - Philly's Groove
Ray Mang & Nathan D'troit - Off Side 
Osunlade - Cantos a Ochun & Oya (Frankie Feliciano mix)
Sound Patrol - Tripping Among The Stars (A Necessary Journey)


----------



## Subgee Williams (Jun 25, 2014)

Skim said:


> I'd love to put up a mix but I don't have the server space.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are there any websites I could put my mixes on, preferably for free?
> 
> An excellent idea for a sticky thread


Hit up Soundcloud, that iz a great site.
http://www.soundcloud.com/subgee


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2014)

Im swaying toward mixcloud...... I've got a soundcloud paid for account, but they keep removing stuff on copyright grounds and the amount of time your limited to for uploads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2014)

Can't download off mixcloud though. Pointless unless you only ever listen to music on your computer. The download mixcloud apps are painfully slow.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 25, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't download off mixcloud though. Pointless unless you only ever listen to music on your computer. The download mixcloud apps are painfully slow.


 
I just chuck it in a dropbox and put a link in the description.


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2014)

Feel a bit like I'm bombing the thread atm. This one is techno. Mainly big ol' bangers tbf.

https://soundcloud.com/assisted-dying/killabytes

Killa Bite – Killa Bite 1
69 – My Machines
Surgeon – Atol
Round One – I'm Your Brother (Chicago Twisted Mix)
Blake Baxter – Hornie
Jeff Mills – Tango
Perception – Abandoned Building in Mono
Pipe Carrier – Tobacco Ties
Laurent Garnier – Dangerous Drive
Chris Liebing – October (Ben Sims Mix)
DJ Rush – I Wanna
Phuture – Rise From Your Grave (Wake Da Fuck Up Mix / Wild Pitch Mix)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 26, 2014)

Keep then coming mate - loved the last one!


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2014)

cheers. Everyone loves Timberlake, I reckon.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice one @killer b


----------



## ska invita (Jul 18, 2014)

I did a Sun Ra mix ............

Sun Ra's World - Chicago 1955-61

In celebration of the centenary of the coming of Sun Ra, heres a mix of standout boundary breaking tracks from early days of the Arkestra, while they were based in Chicago. By 1962 they had decamped to New York and went all out on their mission to conquer inner and outer space. The albums recorded in Chicago are often unusual in that material on them was often recorded at different times/years and so there's a mix of ideas and forms on them. This mix leaves out the relatively more traditional swing and big band numbers for the more experimental tracks of the period. Maybe thats unfair to do, as it seems their sets did include a mixture of both styles, but so be it.

Worth remembering how early in the evolution of jazz this material is, so far ahead of its time, and so perhaps its not surprising that most of these albums were pressed in print runs of no more than 75 copies at the time (or so I have read). The world caught up in the end...

Looking through the titles of the tracks picked out for this, it happens that this selection seem to relate to the planet earth more than the full on space odysseys which are trademark to Sun Ra, hence calling this mix Sun Ra's World. So yeah, keeping it earthy, with lots of drum and percussion heavy tracks, including the unorthodox inclusion of timpani in the line-up from Jim Herndon.

Anecdote about the opening track: Sun was breaking away from steady work in clubs etc and getting random gigs with the early incarnation of the Arkestra...a medical friend got him work playing for a group of patients at a Chicago mental hospital. "The group of patients assembled for this early experiment in musical therapy including catatonic and sever schizophrenics, but Sonny approached the job like any other, making no concessions in his music. While he was playing a woman, who it was said had not moved or spoken for years, got up from the floor, walked directly to his piano and cried out "Do you call that music?"

Sonny was delighted with the response and told the story for years afterwards as evidence of the healing powers of music. Advice for Medics commemorates this experience. Seems like a good way to start and break the spell of slumber........ and thought Id finish the trip by bringing it back to Realville on the last track, with an early more grounded and swinging tune from 1955.







Sun Ra's World - Chicago 1955-61

Advice to Medics [Super-Sonic Jazz 1956]
India [Super-Sonic Jazz 1956]
China Gates [The Futuristic Sounds of Sun Ra 1961]
Overtones of China [The Sound of Joy 1956]
El is a Sound of Joy [Super-Sonic Jazz 1956]
Paradise [The Sound of Joy 1956]
Planet Earth [...Visits Planet Earth 1956-58]
Africa [The Nubians of Plutonia 1958-59]
Watusa [The Nubians of Plutonia 1958-59]
Kingdom of Thunder [Fate in a Pleasent Mood 1960]
Tiny Pyramids [Angels and Deamons at Play 1960]
Ancient Aiethopia [Jazz in Silhouette 1959]
Lullaby for Realville [Jazz by Sun Ra 1955]

DL+Stream http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/sun-ras-world-chicago-1955-61.html


----------



## ska invita (Jul 23, 2014)

another sun ra mix - this one post Chicago 

Sun Ra Flies Deep Into The Void - 1962-1978





Calling Planet Earth [When The Sun Comes Out 1963]
Solar Symbols [Secrets of the Sun 1962]
Moonship Journey [Cosmos 1975]
Images [Space is the Place 1972]
Mu [Atlantis 1967-69]
Solar Drums [Art Forms of Dimensions Tomorrow 1962]
Neo-project #2 [Cosmos 1975]
We Travel The Spaceways *edit [Disco 3000 1978]
On Jupiter [On Jupiter 1979]
Moon Dance [Cosmic Tones for Mental Therapy 1963 ]
My Favorite Things [Some Blues, But Not The Kind That's Blue 1977]
Prophesy feat. Walt Dickerson on vibes [Visions 1978]
Interstellar Low-ways [Cosmos 1975]
Door Squeak [Strange Strings 1966]
Space is the Place *edit [Space is the Place 1972]
The Sky is a Sea of Darkness [Disco 3000 1978]
DL+Stream http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2014/07/sun-ra-flies-deep-into-void-1962-1978.html


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hope you don't mind me posting this placid but I love your latest mix and wanted to share 

Placid - Detroit Luv

Jill Scott - SLowly Surely - TP remix
Moodyman - Black Mahogany
Kenny Dixon Jr. - Should've Known
3 Chairs - Three Chairs 2
T.O.M. Project - Renaissance
DJ Genesis / Omar-S - Tribute To Betty "Tonight" / U
Roberta Sweed - Runaway
Convextion - miranda
Moodymann - I cant kick this morning when it hits
Rick Wilhite - Godson ep
Jerry the cat - SS24
Moodyman - LT2
KDj 14
Moodymann - Sweet yesterday
The Detox EP
Andre Lodeman - E movement
Godson - Soul Edge 2
Theo Parrish - Solitary Flight
3 chairs - Blackbone Waltz
Octave one - epilogue


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree placid 

Am just getting to the end of it now and think the selection is great! I will have to go back through it because I have fallen a little bit in love with a few tracks that I haven't heard before and want to know what they are.


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 6, 2014)

Any electroswing DJs free this saturday for a couple of hours 8-10 in bath?  Paid gig available.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2014)

Wtf is electroswing?


----------



## killer b (Aug 6, 2014)

awful filth they only play in bristol, thank fuck.


----------



## Moronik (Aug 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Wtf is electroswing?



Lets not get into this....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> I did this mix of acid house, new beat, detroit techno and the like a bit ago. As ever, the mixing is ropey and the selections faultless...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmte1rrn9wgw6a0/bleep.mp3
> 
> ...




Workout selction for tonight, cheers. 


ETA: Maybe not, tried twice to download it and it's coming up with an error. Boo!  killer b


----------



## ringo (Aug 8, 2014)

'ardcore roots 'an culture

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 6th August 2014.mp3

Your Cups - Gaylads (Fox 7")
Roots Music - Jackie Bernard (Grounation 7")
Gathering - God Sons (South East 10")
East Of The Rio Cobre - Junior Dan (Hi Try 10")
Creation - Joe Higgs (Half Moon 10")
Hard Times Don't Bother Me - Joe Higgs (Micron 7")
Tribal War - Little Roy (Pressure Sounds 7")
War Is Over - Dillinger (Joe Gibbs 7")
Time So Hard - Derek Lara (Guiding Star 7")
Greedy G - Brentford Allstars (Studio 1 12")
One Two - Sister Nancy (Black Music 12")
She Rob & Gorn - Barrington Levy (Strong Like Sampson 12")
One Blood - Junior Reid (JR 12")
Jonah - Luciano (Xterminator 12")
Get Out - Lutan Fyah (Lions Den 12")
Higher Field Marshall - Wailers Band (PK 10")
Rocks & Mountains - Majesterians (Channel One 10")
Love & Understanding - John Holt (Channel One 10")
Give Me - Burning Spear (Fox 7")
Burning Bush - Trevor Byfield (Rootical Dubber 7")
Our Rights - The Defenders (Micron 7")
AfricA - Trevor Hartley (Jove 7")
Deuteronomy - Sylford Walker (Glimmer 10")


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Workout selction for tonight, cheers.
> 
> 
> ETA: Maybe not, tried twice to download it and it's coming up with an error. Boo!  killer b


 hm. I'm away a few days - I'll re-up when i get back.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 8, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting this placid but I love your latest mix and wanted to share
> 
> Placid - Detroit Luv
> 
> ...


Have just started it, having a bifta too, the first in ages so 

Placids mixes are the bollox, I love working out to them.  I listened to one of his 2 hour epics whilst on a spin bike in the spin room on my own, lights off and just a UV light on, it was incredible.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 20, 2014)

sim667 said:


> http://www.mixcloud.com/simsimminy/boomtown-jobcentre-application-mix/
> 
> Theres a competition to win a set at boomtown fair in the job centre, this is my entry if anyone wants a listen. Dropbox download link in description as well
> 
> ...



This was my workout mix for the evening. I enjoyed that sim667 

The Lucy left the room half way through though...she looked a little disturbed. I think it was the bass, I had it ramped up


----------



## sim667 (Aug 20, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> This was my workout mix for the evening. I enjoyed that sim667
> 
> The Lucy left the room half way through though...she looked a little disturbed. I think it was the bass, I had it ramped up



Poor Lucy 

Thanks


----------



## placid (Aug 20, 2014)

A mix celebrating the unmitigated joy that was I Love Acid. Containing ILA resident's tracks and ILA guests from over the years. 

If i was a digital DJ it would be a lot longer and a lot more varied, but the constraints of vinyl mean i can only play what I have. 

Anyway..some moments of squelchy joy... 

Thanks to Josh for putting it on..and all those who played and attended. 

Listen here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/i-love-acid-tb-dedication-mix

Artists including 
Mark Archer 
Ben Sims 
Affie Yusuf 
Posthuman 
Automatic Tasty 
Luke Vibert 
Matt Whitehead 
Paul Mac - not sure if it was with Vince Watson or not 
Global Goon 
A Guy Called Gerald 

As usual, done in one hit on 2x1210's


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2014)

zeedoodles said:


> Here is my latest one, another slow mo and balearic chugger. Not sure if many here are into this sort of thing but I am so I will persist
> ;-)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/chuggers-and-balearic-madness
> ...



I liked this selection zeedoodles 

Have bookmarked to listen again too.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 22, 2014)

ringo said:


> UK Dub Carnival warm up
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 21st August 2013.mp3
> 
> ...


Just giving this a little bump, seeing as it's Carnival weekend.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 26, 2014)

Soundcloud has just upped their limit by 50 %, so to fill it:

https://soundcloud.com/zogbateman/26814-mix

Cosmin TRG - De Dans
Xxxy - Know You
Odessa - Put You Down
WNCL - Coming on strong
Jacques Green - (Baby I don't know) What you want
Special request - Body Armour
Cooly G - Love Dub
mau'lin - Kansas '98
Lakosa - Nubian Minds (WNCL remix)
Millie & Andrea - Spectral Source
Mosca - Square One VIP
Mak & Pasteman - Lost (Youandewan dub)


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/choons-wot-i-had-sortid-to-play-at-erisian-whilst-b2b-wiv-rerun

Back in June I played erisian down in brighton b2b with a mate. We forgot to record it, but I did a mini mix of the tunes I chose to play. Rampant hardcore drum and bass/jungle/breakcore.



> Papua Nu Guinea (Bastardisation Mix) - Dr.Bastardo
> Tomahawk - Axewound
> Pandora - Dave Skywalker
> Panda - Kitech
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2014)

Apathy said:


> http://soundcloud.com/dj-kershy/kershy-rejuvenation



Really like this! Some monster tracks that I haven't heard for a long time...proper grooving inbetween sets in my workout!  Will definately be reloading again soon!

ETA: This thread is probably my favourite on Urban at the moment. It's like digging in my imaginary record box for treasure.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 26, 2014)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/choons-wot-i-had-sortid-to-play-at-erisian-whilst-b2b-wiv-rerun
> 
> Back in June I played erisian down in brighton b2b with a mate. We forgot to record it, but I did a mini mix of the tunes I chose to play. Rampant hardcore drum and bass/jungle/breakcore.


No download option Sim,any cance of sorting this please?wicked selection


----------



## sim667 (Aug 26, 2014)

cozmikbrew said:


> No download option Sim,any cance of sorting this please?wicked selection



Done


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 28, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Done


Nice one


----------



## sim667 (Sep 2, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/surprise-day-off-work-mix

I had a surprise day off work today, so I recorded a bit of a wonky house/garage/4x4 mix...... Using some more of the tunes on "the neo proto rudeboy badman jungle played at 140 that sounds like garage and house, but isn't because it needs a more complicated name" thread

Anyway, few little slips, nothing to cry over, enjoy 



> Tracklist:
> Forth (Arka Remix) - Effy
> 5 Wheels - Untold
> Let You - Sully
> ...


----------



## Mattym (Sep 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/surprise-day-off-work-mix
> 
> I had a surprise day off work today, so I recorded a bit of a wonky house/garage/4x4 mix...... Using some more of the tunes on "the neo proto rudeboy badman jungle played at 140 that sounds like garage and house, but isn't because it needs a more complicated name" thread
> 
> Anyway, few little slips, nothing to cry over, enjoy



Downloading now!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/surprise-day-off-work-mix
> 
> I had a surprise day off work today, so I recorded a bit of a wonky house/garage/4x4 mix...... Using some more of the tunes on "the neo proto rudeboy badman jungle played at 140 that sounds like garage and house, but isn't because it needs a more complicated name" thread
> 
> Anyway, few little slips, nothing to cry over, enjoy



Workout mix for today...I'm going in!


----------



## nogojones (Sep 2, 2014)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/surprise-day-off-work-mix
> 
> I had a surprise day off work today, so I recorded a bit of a wonky house/garage/4x4 mix...... Using some more of the tunes on "the neo proto rudeboy badman jungle played at 140 that sounds like garage and house, but isn't because it needs a more complicated name" thread
> 
> Anyway, few little slips, nothing to cry over, enjoy



Great to see Phatworld in there


----------



## sim667 (Sep 2, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Great to see Phatworld in there



I do like a bit of phatworld/squire of gothos/cryogenix/spongebob squarewave..... What ever he feels like calling himself, great producer..... He's a drummer I believe, can ya tell?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2014)

zeedoodles said:


> My latest one....
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/user2758057/alponce-a-love-predominantly
> 
> ...



Was/is perfect for my mood tonight, nice one zeedoodles


----------



## danski (Sep 4, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Was/is perfect for my mood tonight, nice one zeedoodles


Couldn't find where this was posted as it must have been a while back...too lazy/drunk to search but it's really rather good  
Thank you zeedoodles and Rutita1


----------



## ringo (Sep 5, 2014)

Roots selection with Stephen T

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 3rd September 2014.mp3

Things & Time - Wailing Souls (Disco Mix 7")
Backout - Wailing Souls (Disco Mix 7")
Vampire - Devon Irons (Black Art 12")
Pointless Killing - Hell & Fire (Disco Mix 7")
Rasta Dread Locks - Heaven Singers (Cactus 7")
Togetherness- Clinton Fearon (Horus 7")
Play On Mr Music- The Upsetter Revue feat. Heptones, Congos & Jr Murvin (Rock-A-Shaka 10")
Music By The Score- Jenifer Lara (Cry Tuff 7")
Roots In A Roots- Stamma Haughton (Afrik 7")
Give Thanks and Praise- Earl Derango & Reggae Regular (Archive 7")
Crying Over You - Heptones (Black Art 12")
Through The Fire I Come - Heptones (Observer 7")
Equal Rights - Heptones (Studio 1 12")
I Don't Care At All - The Hamlins (Matador 7")
Selassi Hi- Elijah (Sir Collins (7")
Choice Of My Own- Wayne Jarrett (Dub Irator LP)
Time A Run Out- Johnny Osbourne (Studio 1 LP)
Thanks and Praise- Devon Russell (Studio 1 LP)
New Found Heaven- Devon Russell (Studio 1 LP)
Cuss Cuss - Horace Andy (Education 7")
Bad Minded Dub - Scientist (Black Solidarity 7")
Ninja Mi Ninja - Ninjaman (DSR 7")
Woman Of Africa - Sizzla (Greensleeves 12")
It's In A Plan - Walker John (Deenew 7")
Jah Always- Starky Banton (Peckings 10" EP)
Milk & Honey- In Crowd (Iroko 12")


----------



## danski (Sep 6, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting this placid but I love your latest mix and wanted to share
> 
> Placid - Detroit Luv
> 
> ...


Not sure how I missed this but it looks ace  cheers


----------



## sim667 (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.brap.fm/2014/09/06/ac-bassface-show-6/

Mine and a friends show archive from today is now up on the Brap archives. 4x4, Jungle Footwork and Drum and Bass (escalates quite quickly at the end).

Tracklist


> These Streets – Diverse & Arka
> 
> Old school love – Scott G
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you lovely stethoscope  I have been digging in you mix crates this evening and selected this for the evening workout.

http://www.mixcloud.com/stephbystereo/sunday-scene/



> 1.In My Soul
> by*Grant Nelson*
> 2.Keep My Love
> by*Ordinary People*
> ...



...and mighty fine it is too!


----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2014)

I did this for zenie  tonight, cause I have loads of important things I should be doing instead. 

Southern soul & heavy funk for the most part.

Bettye Lavette - He made a woman out of me
Tony Joe White - Stud spider
Odetta - Hit or miss
Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billy Joe
Ann Peebles - I'm gonna tear your playhouse down
Maze - Colorblind
Harold Alexander - Mama soul
Chubukos - House of the rising funk
Bill Moss - Sock it to 'em soul brother
David Ruffin - Blood donors needed (give all you can)
Stevie Wonder - Do yourself a favour
Purple Fox - Acid test
Dennis Coffey - Scorpio
Johnny Otis Show - The Watts breakaway
Shirley Ellis - The name game
Kermit Ruffins - Treme Mardi Gras
Chic - (Funny) Bone
Chi-lites - Have you seen her?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 15, 2014)

killer b said:


> I did this for zenie  tonight, cause I have loads of important things I should be doing instead.
> 
> Southern soul & heavy funk for the most part.
> 
> ...



I am gonna share in zenie 's good fortune and use this as my workout mix for the evening. Cheers!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 17, 2014)

So this was my workout mix last night. Was perfect for the end of a lovely sunny afternoon too. Cheers ska invita 
Gonna work my way through your others too. A couple of tracks I didn't know at all in there so 



> 1.Jim Morrison Intro
> 2.Morning Sunrise
> by*Weldon Irvine*
> 3.Let the Sun Shine In
> ...


http://www.mixcloud.com/mikus/spring-sun-soul-iii/

Urban DJ stalking continues tonight as gonna use Fez909 for tonight's workout tunage. 



> 1.Walking Home
> by*Crowdpleaser*
> 2.Strike A Pose!
> by*Discoshit*
> ...



http://www.mixcloud.com/f3z/return/


----------



## ska invita (Sep 18, 2014)

Original Rasta Recordings 1955-1969



> The following is a mix of some of the earliest recordings with themes relating to aspects of Rastafari, touching on some mento rhythms, moving on into the ska era, and on out into the early reggae and proto-roots sounds...played broadly in order of oldest first...not complete of course, just some choice moments.
> 
> Rastafari culture has always had a somewhat tense relationship with the popular recording industry of Jamaica, and there are still orthodox Rastas today who feel the two should never mix, but inevitably they did, and in my opinion the world is a richer place for it. What's more the persecution of Rastafarians made the expression of Rasta thinking on record a dangerous activity, that only becomes more explicit in gradual steps over the years. The tracks featured here run against the norms of popular Jamaican music at the time.
> 
> ...









Etheopia - Lord Lebby and The Jamaican Calypsonians 1955
Night Fall In Zion - Laurel Aitken 1958
Babylon Gone - Count Ossie & The Wareikas 1962
Press Along - Zoot Simms 1963
Golden Pen - Zoot Sims 1963
Jericho - Laurel Aitken 1964
Babylon - Vernon Allen 1964
Addis Ababa - The Skatalites 196X
Marcus Garvey - The Skatalites 1965
The Lion of Judah - Delroy Wilson 1966
Lion Of Judah - Buster's All Stars 1966
Rasta shook them up - The Wailers 1966
Free love - Prince Buster 1967
Haile Selassie- Laurel Aitken 1969
Selassie - The Reggae Boys 1969
Peter Tosh & U Roy - Rightful Ruler 196X
Satta Massagana - The Abyssinians 1967 (released in 1969)

Download and stream etc:
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2014/09/original-rasta-recordings-1955-1969.html


----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2014)

Old Skool Hardcore

Download

 One by One - Sub love
18:00 : 08 Second Rush - Hedgehog affair part II
18:02 : 02 Switch to 33 - Dj phantasy
18:05 : Various Artists - Distant Dream
18:09 : 11 Dream Finder - Soundcorp (dream finder mix)
18:11 : 04 Turntable Overload - Dj royal t & dj xl
18:15 : 12 Presence - Criminal minds
18:18 : 10 My Mind - Noise factory
18:21 : Various Artists - Daze Of Reality
18:23 : Various Artists - King Of The Jungle
18:25 : 05 Tough But Nice - Kev bird & wax docter
18:29 : 11 Mainline - Omni trio (techno mix)
18:32 : Various Artists - Lets Get Together
18:34 : 01 Trip to the Moon part 1 - Acen
18:38 : 06 Music in Search of Light - Rythem for reasons
18:40 : F Project 033 - Fourth Dimension Volume 2 - Side B
18:44 : DJ Mayhem - Inesse (Ray Keith Remix)
18:46 : Skanna - This Way
18:51 : 12 Omni trio - Renegade snares(foul play remix)
18:53 : Adam F - Light Years
18:57 : 08 Darkside - Dj distroi & boykz
19:00 : The Invisible Man  - The Tone Tune   
19:03 : 08 On remand - Controllin(remix)
19:06 : Engineers Without Fears - Rhythm
19:10 : F Project 033 - Fourth Dimension Vol 2 (side a)
19:12 : Parallel World  - Tear Into It   
19:15 : 04 Timebomb - Tango
19:18 : 02 Skanna - Nightstalker
19:22 : 11 Soundcorp - Toll(remix)
19:26 : 15 Tales from the Darkside - Tango & ratty
19:28 : Various Artists - Go Down Baby
19:31 : 06 The invisible man - The beginning
19:33 : Parallel World  - Contagious   
19:37 : 09 Darkage - Dj solo
19:40 : Slipmatt  - Breaking Free   
19:44 : Slipmatt  - Hear Me   
19:48 : ellis d & dj swan-e - hear me hear me(10inch ss promo)
19:51 : DJ Force and the Evolution  - Raining Smiles
19:54 : Luna C - Infect Me
19:56 : Kiesza - Hideaway [Sigma Remix]
19:58 : Toronto Is Broken - Hanging On VIP
20:01 : Candy Cutz & Weyheyhey - Track 05

Download


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2014)

Me and some friends are starting a live electronica night on Sunday coming, which happens to be the day after Cassette Store Day, so I'm making a mix tape to give away to the first few people who come (and have a cassette player). 

I've stuck side 1 up on soundcloud in the hope it'll draw some more people in... side B is exclusive to the tape (for now at least)

https://soundcloud.com/assisted-dying/concrete-1-side-a

Tracks are:

Laurie Spiegel - Appalachian Grove 1
Igor Wakhevitch - Rituel De Guerre Des Esprits De La Terre
Cavern of Anti-Matter - Hot Electric Insect
Markus Guentner ‎– Regensburg (Gas remix 2)
Pye Corner Audio - Recrypt
Acid Jesus - Neon
Duplo Remote - Cusp
Pye Corner Audio - Toward Light
Ippii Tombei - Fuct

Orang Utan x


----------



## ska invita (Sep 23, 2014)

killer b said:


> Me and some friends are starting a live electronica night on Sunday coming,


good luck with it kb


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2014)

killer b said:


> Me and some friends are starting a live electronica night on Sunday coming, which happens to be the day after Cassette Store Day, so I'm making a mix tape to give away to the first few people who come (and have a cassette player).
> 
> I've stuck side 1 up on soundcloud in the hope it'll draw some more people in... side B is exclusive to the tape (for now at least)
> 
> ...



You are the work out mix tonight then killer b , thanks. 

Did you ever reload that other one I wanted to listen to?


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2014)

hm, it's not very upbeat. 

I'll sort out that other one for you laters x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2014)

killer b said:


> hm, it's not very upbeat.
> 
> I'll sort out that other one for you laters x



Yeah I know it's not upbeat, i'll not be star jumping this evening so it'll be fine. 

...and ta for the other when you do it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2014)

killer b said:


> Me and some friends are starting a live electronica night on Sunday coming, which happens to be the day after Cassette Store Day, so I'm making a mix tape to give away to the first few people who come (and have a cassette player).
> 
> I've stuck side 1 up on soundcloud in the hope it'll draw some more people in... side B is exclusive to the tape (for now at least)
> 
> ...


Can you please make this downloadable?


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2014)

shit, is it not? on it.


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Can you please make this downloadable?


it is done.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2014)

killer b said:


> it is done.



It worked out well fo me btw ....Although at one point I felt like sinister cyborgs were about you appear and kill me and that last track seriously creeped me out   Aptly named I think.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 24, 2014)

killer b said:


> it is done.


ta bruv


----------



## killer b (Sep 24, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Did you ever reload that other one I wanted to listen to?


I think it's still here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmte1rrn9wgw6a0/bleep.mp3?dl=0

if that doesn't work, let me know and I'll upload it somewhere else.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 27, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Original Rasta Recordings 1955-1969l



ska invita I got seriously drunk sipping whiskey and listening to this last night - fantastic selection. May I ask where you picked these tunes up?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 27, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> ska invita I got seriously drunk sipping whiskey and listening to this last night - fantastic selection. May I ask where you picked these tunes up?


thanks a lot and really glad you enjoyed it - cant say i own these tunes unfortunately - its an mp3 mix


----------



## Mattym (Sep 28, 2014)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/surprise-day-off-work-mix
> 
> I had a surprise day off work today, so I recorded a bit of a wonky house/garage/4x4 mix...... Using some more of the tunes on "the neo proto rudeboy badman jungle played at 140 that sounds like garage and house, but isn't because it needs a more complicated name" thread
> 
> Anyway, few little slips, nothing to cry over, enjoy



Finally got round to listening to it today- Really enjoyed it- Thanks!!!


----------



## Sarrisun (Sep 28, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/sarrisun/sarrisun-september-mix-drum-bass

1) Lenzman - Lazy Dub - Metalheadz
2) Stranjah - Assassinz Redub - Architecture
3) Ulterior Motive - Tape Pack - Metalheadz
4) Beta 2 - N.O.D - Metalheadz
5) Sizzla, Erol Dunkley - Champion Sound (Dub Phizix Remix) - Muti Music
6) Nymfo - Electrosmog - Commercial Suicide
7) Ivy Lab, Frank Carter - Missing Persons - Critical
8) Alxr - 1998 - Plush
9) Ant TC1, DLR, Villem, Mako - Hungry For Atmosphere - Metalheadz
10) DBR UK - Paranoia - Dispatch
11) Ruffhouse - The Domino Effect - Ingredients
12) Noisia, Phace - Floating Zero - Invisable
13) Lenzman, Steo - My Tearz - Metalheadz
14) Quadrant, Iris, Kid Hops - Obsolete - CIA
15) Staytment - Lost My Way - Soul Flex
16) Physical Illusion - Commotion - Fokuz
17) dBridge - Inner Disbelief - Exit
18) Alxr - Southern Hemisphere - Section 8
19) Break - Coming 4 U - Warm Communications
20) Calibre, Marcus Intalex, Fox - Run Away - Signature
21) Stranjah - Visionz Of A Future - Architecture


----------



## ska invita (Sep 28, 2014)

Sarrisun said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sarrisun/sarrisun-september-mix-drum-bass
> 
> 1) Lenzman - Lazy Dub - Metalheadz
> 2) Stranjah - Assassinz Redub - Architecture
> ...


nice one - was just thinking about trying to dig out some new DnB mix or other - this looks right up my street - will give it a listen tomorrow


----------



## killer b (Sep 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> good luck with it kb


fucking smashed it. 

check out the kit.


----------



## Sarrisun (Sep 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> nice one - was just thinking about trying to dig out some new DnB mix or other - this looks right up my street - will give it a listen tomorrow



Let me know how you get on


----------



## ska invita (Sep 29, 2014)

Sarrisun said:


> Let me know how you get on


nice selection 
hoe you keep them coming and welcome to the boards


----------



## klang (Sep 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> Original Rasta Recordings 1955-1969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just listened, great stuff! I especially fond of the early mento tunes....well nice!


----------



## Sarrisun (Sep 29, 2014)

ska invita said:


> nice selection
> hoe you keep them coming and welcome to the boards



Nice one. There's quite a lot of good stuff around at the moment imo.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mattym said:


> Finally got round to listening to it today- Really enjoyed it- Thanks!!!



You're not zed-ex on soundcloud per chance are you?


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 5, 2014)

Here is my first one since moving back home to the UK - bit faster than the last few. All my vinyl and decks had been on a boat for the past 16 weeks. When they arrived last week I could not wait to record some of the new tunes I have purchased since moving back. Tunes here are amazing IMHO and the mix is fairly good ;-)

https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/avin-it-in-astings
http://www.mixcloud.com/zeedoodles/avin-it-in-astings/

Tracks
Richard Sen - Songs of Pressure
Daniel Avery - Need Electric (Remix Audion)
John Talbot - Matilda's Dream
Antoni Maiovvi - Love Magnetic (Remix Timothy Fair Play)
Black Merlin - Full Denim Jacket
Scott Fraser - Space & Tapes (Remix Last Waltz)
Daniel Avery - Knowing We'll be Here (Remix Kink)
Dolle Jolle - Balearic Incarnation (Remix Todd Terje)
Slowly Grail - Groove Me Rework
She Lies - Needed You.

Normal service resumed…….lots of fresh vinyl to record….god bless you Merry England and your remaining vinyl shops. No more NZD 50 per record (£25)


----------



## killer b (Oct 5, 2014)

If anyone's interested in the night we did last week, the sets are up here (live rather than mixes, but I dunno - reckon it fits here as well as anywhere...)

https://soundcloud.com/concr-te


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> If anyone's interested in the night we did last week, the sets are up here (live rather than mixes, but I dunno - reckon it fits here as well as anywhere...)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/concr-te


Sounds cool Killer,love a good 303 squelch a thon,howd the night go?


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2014)

really well - wasn't rammed, maybe 50 people? But everyone was really appreciative and up for it.  got stuff booked for the next 3, hopefully we can build on it...


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 6, 2014)

killer b said:


> If anyone's interested in the night we did last week, the sets are up here (live rather than mixes, but I dunno - reckon it fits here as well as anywhere...)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/concr-te



Great stuff - especially like the last one.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2014)

very spangly isn't it?


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 6, 2014)

You can't beat a bit of live spangly squelch  and hats off for doing it all live on proper equipment.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2014)

Essentially the purpose of the night was to force Durham - who's been collecting synths and drum machines since the mid 80s but never actually played live or let anything out for public consumption - to actually do something with his machines. He's a bit of a shy lad, so it took me booking a night and some support for him to agree.

It worked too, he's really fired up and keen to do it again now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2014)

Ace. Gonna listen to all of those. Did you play records too?
And fair play for putting on a night. Takes a lot of vim. Go you!


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2014)

no, I did a live techno thing too, but forgot to press record. I'm supposed to be recording a facsimile set at some point, but tbh a) I didn't think it was very good, and b) I cba.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2014)

actually, I played tapes between the acts (it was cassette store day the day before). But I'm not wanting DJ stuff if possible. Maybe a party bangers set for the christmas one, but on the whole I want to keep it live...


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> If anyone's interested in the night we did last week, the sets are up here (live rather than mixes, but I dunno - reckon it fits here as well as anywhere...)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/concr-te


Nice to hear acid house vocal riffs like 'losing control' in a northern accent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2014)

zeedoodles said:


> Here is my first one since moving back home to the UK - bit faster than the last few. All my vinyl and decks had been on a boat for the past 16 weeks. When they arrived last week I could not wait to record some of the new tunes I have purchased since moving back. Tunes here are amazing IMHO and the mix is fairly good ;-)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/avin-it-in-astings
> http://www.mixcloud.com/zeedoodles/avin-it-in-astings/
> ...


Enjoyed this too. A couple of those tunes are well Legowelt without being actually him


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Nice to hear acid house vocal riffs like 'losing control' in a northern accent.


Pish was brilliant actually - I know I'm probably a bit biased 'cause he's a mate, but I reckon he could take that pretty much anywhere and rock a crowd. Good source material mind...


----------



## Moronik (Oct 9, 2014)

I haven't posted anything for a while... I've been dealing with loads of shit!

Anyway, I did a show last night which was the first one in ages and it really cheered me up!

Here it is:

*Jack2thePhuture Show (Work it!)*
_Straight up party tunes, nothing too clever, just Jakkin Acid House, Belgian Techno, some of that new Industrial Techno and a couple of Hardcore tracks._







https://soundcloud.com/moronik/jack2thephuture-workk-it


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2014)

This months Bassface Show 3 hr Reggae Special. My mate Chris Culture was up from Brighton, so gave me a chance to have a proper little vinyl off.

Anyway, its only 128 KBPS this month as the 320 file was HUGE. There's no tracklist as we were all hanging, but Ill do my best to ID anything people want to know.

http://www.brap.fm/2014/10/11/bassface-show-episode-vii/


----------



## ringo (Oct 16, 2014)

My tribute to drummer Style Scott

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 15th October 2014.mp3

African Land - Carol Calphat (Hit Run 12") 1978
Higher Field Marshall - Peter Broggs & Prince Fari (Hit Run 12") 1979
Throw Away Your Gun - Prince Fari (Showcase In A Suitcase LP)  1980
Africa Just Free - Style Scott (Belva 7") 1979
Hard Time Pressure - Sugar Minott (Sufferers Heights 12") 1979
Looking My Love - Barrington Levy (Busy 7") 1979
Englishman - Barrington Levy (Greensleeves 12") 1979
Fally Ranking - Johnny Osbourne (Greensleeves 12") 1980
Ice Cream Love - Johnny Osbourne (Dubplate) 1981
Solomon - Lee Van Cliff (J & J 10") 1980
Wa-Do-Dem - Eeek A Mouse (Greensleeves 12") 1981
Diseases - Papa Michigan & General Smiley (Greensleeves 12") 1981
Dub Fashion - Scientist (Greensleeves 12")  1981
Where Fat Lies Ants Follow - Winston Hussey (Leggo Sounds 7") 1981
The Voodoo Curse - Scientist (Scientist Rids The World Of The Evil Curse Of The Vampires LP) 1981
Scientist - Part 1 (Scientist Wins The World Cup LP) 1982
Joker Smoker - Tristan Palmer (Greensleeves 12") 1982
Work Us So Hard - Little John (Hit Bound 7") 1982
Poor And Clean - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 12") 1980
Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs (Island 7") 1982
African Blood - Congo Ashanti Roy (On-U Sound 10") 1983
Stoned Immaculate - Dub Syndicate (Live At The Town & Country Club LP) 1991
One In A Billion - Luciano & Dub Syndicate (Lion & Roots 7")  2001
Version


----------



## Sarrisun (Oct 25, 2014)

Not sure if anyone is into dubstep on here.  There is no over the top synthy Skrillex bullshit in this mix if you want to have a listen....

http://soundcloud.com/sarrisun/sarrisun-deeper-dark-dubstep-mix

1) Thelem - Waiting Hour - Loft Party Records
2) SP:MC - Oh My Gosh - Tempa
3) DT - Burn Another One - Sub:Conscious
4) Las - Need Fire - Innamind Recordings
5) Chad Dubz - Mistaken identity - Annihilate Recordings
6) TMSV - Crashing - Box Clever
7) DT, Arkwright - The Descent - Sub:Conscious
8) Bakir - Elefante - FatKidOnFire
9) Mono - In The Half Light - Foundation Audio
10) Reaction - BZ88 - Sub:Conscious
11) Thelem - Shottaz - Artikal Music UK
12) Skeptical - Chain Reaction - Tempa
13) Styn, Joedan - Lick Off - Milc
14) sp:mc, LX One - Hunted - Tempa
15) Turner - Sublow - Hatched
16) Las, Mikael - Dem Break - Innamind Recordings
17) Digid, ARtroniks - Persistence - Mindstep Music
18) Creep n00m - Terrorist - Phantom Hertz Recordings
19) Stranjah, Evidence -  Interrogator feat. Evidence - Architecture Recordings
20) DT, Rubrica - Feral - Sub:Conscious
21) Requake - Dubthing - Dubstar Records
22) Matt-U - Something About You (De Niro Remix) - NoMad Records


----------



## Aitch (Oct 26, 2014)

New Techno mix from me for download.. 

https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/cold

PEDER MANNERFELT - Metastasizing
BEESMUNT SOUNDSYSTEM - Amsterdam 808
SIGHA - The Politics Of Dying (original mix)
FJAAK - The Wind
BEAT THERAPY - Risco (original mix)
MAELSTROM - Adversarial Design
FJAAK - Attack
ADAM X - Small Black Object
MAELSTROM - Genome
ADAM X - Interchanges (Enter & Exit)
MAELSTROM - Introduction To Entropy
PEDER MANNERFELT - White Noise/Pink Ladies
BEESMUNT SOUNDSYSTEM - Body Shape
ALFONSO BZ - Cold Days
HASLAM, Gunnar - Dunsinane Hill
BEESMUNT SOUNDSYSTEM - Sugar Square


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 27, 2014)

Sarrisun said:


> Not sure if anyone is into dubstep on here.  There is no over the top synthy Skrillex bullshit in this mix if you want to have a listen....
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/sarrisun/sarrisun-deeper-dark-dubstep-mix
> 
> ...


Nice one mate,yup still got love for quality Dubstep an welcome to Urban


----------



## Addy (Oct 29, 2014)

Deep Funky House ... Dj Geezah

Download

Tracklist
1 Don't Want To Waste - Jason Burns 

 2 Canixo - Prince Club, Harvard Bass 

 3 In Stereo - Unomas 

 4 Givin' It Up - Lancelot, Antony And Cleopatra 

 5 At Night - Dave Spoon 

 6 Tell You Why - Route 94 

 7 Do You Want Me Baby - Cloud 9 

 8 No Honey - Audiowhores 

 9 Can't Stop Feat Davos - Doorly, Rae, Davos 

 10 Ballin' - Illyus, Barrientos 

 11 Leave Me - Dj Anna 

 12 Broken - Billon 

 13 Wax - Playless 

 14 Rave - Heston, Electricano 

 15 What I Need - Brett Gould 

 16 Thrill Me - Junior Jack 

Download


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/halloween-2014-mix

I gone done a Halloween Mix, Garage, Bassline, 4x4, a bit grimy at times - Download on soundcloud



> Clean Shirt - Make A MoreTumble Audio
> Gassed - Mr C
> Juzlo - Likkle Vibez
> Move – Archive
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2014)

Blood & Fire - 20th Anniversary Tribute




Tribal War Dub - Yabby You
Train to Zion - Linval Thompson & U Brown
Know Where You're Going - Junior Byles
Pure Ranking [edit] - Horace Andy 
John Bull - Morwell Unlimited meets King Tubby
I Man Version - Willie Williams
Ites of Zion - Tommy McCook
Ghettoman Corner - Welton Irie
No Tarry Yah Version - Yabby You
See a Dub Face - Scientist
Hard Times [edit] - U Brown
Bandulu [edit] - Cornell Campbell & Ranking Dread
Oh Jah Dub - Impact All Stars
Honey Dub - King Tubby
Jah Vengeance - Vivian Jackson
Vengeance In Dub - Yabby You
Jah Speak In Dub - Tappa Zukie
Chant Jah Victory - Errol Alphonso
Kings Pharoah's Plague - The Prophets
Plague of Horn - Tommy McCook
Fishermans Anthem - Dean Fraser
Let Your Love [edit] - Mykal Rose

download/stream etc: http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2014/10/blood-fire-20th-anniversary-tribute.html

waffle!>>>


> I remember 1994 well... 1994 was the year jungle blew up in the UK, and one consequence of that was that it brought Jamaican music right to the front of the mix to a generation of ravers. There were always reggae elements in the UK hardcore/breakbeat rave scene, from direct samples to lifted basslines, and even the importance of soundsystems had an influence on us, but it was the way in which a lot of jungle producers ditched the pianos, ditched the squeaky vocals, and went straight to the JA source that meant there was no longer any hiding from Jamaican influences. It was the rave scene that really exposed me to Jamaican music, and whats more it was all those spaced out Sundays and Mondays which made dub records make a whole lot of sense!
> 
> Apart from one other Tubby (Meets Lee Perry at the Grassroots) CD i picked up in 1994 the first real JA recordings I ever bought were the first two Blood and Fire releases: If Deejay Was your Trade, and the Tubby comp Dub Gone Crazy. I was in no position to place what I heard in any wider context of Jamaican music because it was all still just a beautiful mystery to me, but there was something about the packaging and care in selection that went into these two releases that made me know that this was Classic Material. And with Striker and Tubby in charge of course that was true, but even beyond that it was the love the B&F crew put in that got that message across loud and clear.
> The way they put it is this: "Philosophy - To bring the standard of reggae reissues up to the level of the best in jazz, blues, R&B etc., and to ensure that both artists and producers are paid for their work.", and over the next two decades Blood & Fire put out over 50 essential releases, helping return what might otherwise have been lost obscurities back to their rightful place as foundational moments in the history of All music.
> ...


----------



## Boycey (Nov 3, 2014)

should probably have tried sticking these up while they still had opportunity to add to my mixcloud rankings but fuck it, here's my last 2 mixes:

play it like you mean it



Spoiler:  tracklist



1.From Brunnen To The Nile by Echo 106
2.The Bunker by Two Lone Swordsmen
3.Aidy's Girl Is A Computer by Darkstar
4.No Soul (Bass Mix) by Ils
5.Communication To None by Moon Disco
6.New Found Acid by Shyza Minelli
7.You've Been Messing With My Mind by The Artificial Arm
8.Real Estate Man (Sir Real's Persuasive Techniques Remix) by Snog
9.Knows Up Mr Brown by Radioactive Man
10.Miracles (Jamie Vex'd Remix) by Starkey
11.Exemption Song (Si Begg Noodles Mix) by Operator
12.Flow (Apollo Kids Remix) by Freezie Freekie
13.Bump It Up (Porno Breaks Wreckstep Re Rub) by Dekoy
14.Rotting Hill (Remix) by Two Lone Swordsmen
15.Yr Own Personal Demon by Ultrademon
16.Something Good by Utah Saints
17.Good Life (Magic Juan's Mix) by Inner City



boycey ruined my weekend



Spoiler: tracklist



1.No Justice (SW9 Mix) by Special Patrol Group
2.Dreamy Days (MJ Cole Mix) by Roots Manuva
3.Your Love (Pearson Sound Remix) by Totally Enormous Extinct Dinosoars
4.Auberginetix Ping by Post Human
5.Kool FM (Container Remix) by Four Tet
6.Life On The Bacchus by Subhead
7.We Laugh, We Scream by Randomer
8.Revolution 1 by Si Begg
9.Gunman by 187 Lockdown
10.Flyover (MNLTH Remix) by Scrase
11.Unknown Territory by Solid Ground
12.Concrete Acid (303 Mix) by Qwerty
13.Shrapnel Valley by Teknocracy
14.Heat Rizin by Spinks
15.Second Sight by Eat Static
16.93.2 by Fokus Group
17.Puncture by Kansas City Prophets
18.4 Bit 9d Api+e+6 by Aphex Twin
19.The Revenge by Etostone
20.Baby Universe by Cursor Minor
21.Cracker by Roxiller
22.Body Count by Radioactive Man


----------



## ringo (Nov 14, 2014)

Roots selection including a tribute to the late Junior Ross

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 12th November 2014.mp3

I Soon Know - Observer (Observer 7")
Set Your Face At Ease - Big Joe (ATA 7")
Better World - Bobby Sarkie (Shashimarnie 7")
Speak Easy - Matador All Star (Love 7")
Dry Land Tourist - Trinity (War 7")
No More War - Prince Far I (Front Line 7")
Tribal War - John Holt (Channel One 12")
Babylon Fall - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")
Rastaman Say - Junior Ross & The Spears (Ossie 7")
Step It Out A Babylon - Junior Ross & The Spears (As Palmer Brothers) (Stars 7")
Send Me Over The There - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")
Judgement Time - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")
Liberty - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")
Bow Down Babylon - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")
So Jah Jah Say - Junior Ross & The Spears (Stars 7")
Jah No Dead - Burning Spear (Burning Spear 12")
Don't Try To Use Me - Horace Andy (Earthquake 7")
Greedy Girl - Jah Stitch (Earthquake 7")
Love On The Seen - Jah Joe (Love Power 10")
Drifter - Reggae George (Flame 7")
A You Lick Me First - Errol Holt (MCM 7")
Rootsman Version - I Roy (Love 7")
El Bamba - Revolutionaries (High Note 7")
Warm And Sunny Day - Barrington Levy (Cha Cha 12")


----------



## killer b (Nov 20, 2014)

I was sent a copy of my first uburn mix cd (remember those?) and it still sounds pretty sweet to my ears. here it is anyway. 10 years old!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3cbvwq2ljsjn9sq/urburn1.mp3?dl=0

1. Symarip: Skinhead moon stomp 
2. The Wailers: Black Progress
3. Cynty and the Monkeys: Lady Lady
4. Ken Boothe: Drum Song
5. Abyssinians: Declaration of Rights
6. Jah Stitch: African People (3 in 1)
7. The Light of Saba: Sata Massa Gana
8. Donald Byrd: Blackbyrd
9. The Nu People: I’d be nowhere without You
10. The Purple Fox: Acid Test
11. Little Richard: Freedom Blues
12. Ike & Tina Turner: Baby (what you want me to do?)
13. Maze: Colourblind
14. Main Ingredient: Happiness is just around the bend
15. Little Willie John: Fever 
16. Earth, Wind and Fire: Evil
17. Gil Scott-Heron: It’s your World
18. Babe Ruth: The Mexican
19. Ennio Morricone: Per qualche dollaro in piu
20. Chic: (Funny) Bone


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/dannylonglegs/the-moonshine-steer/

The Moonshine Steer-Gail Gardner
New Red Cross Blues-Springback James
Aztec-Bo Diddley
Blood for You -GG Allin
Brimfull Of Hate-Billy Childish
Waltz-Mike Enis Group
Maria Maria-Lydia Mendoza y Cuarteto Mendoza
Dead Flowers-G.G. Allin
Astro Easy Love-Ghostfunk
La Bruja-
You Make Me Die-Billy Childish
Feel Good-Meat Thump
Punk Is Dead-Jeffrey Lewis
Rowdy Beer Drinkin' Night-G.G. Allin
Freedom Of A Mad Paper Lantern-Shinki Chen
Tomorrow's Child-The Apryl Fool
Will You Miss Me When I'm Gone-Blue Sky Boys
Bob Dylan Blues-Syd Barrett
Junkie Nurse-Royal Trux
Speeding Motorcycle-Daniel Johnston
Malthusian Love Song-Girls Of The Gravitron


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 5, 2014)

right then, been a long while since I posted anything on here
them 2 hour long Panic & Carousels shows are kind of a big ask of people's attention maybe
all still up on our site anyway if you want.

here's a shorter thing, done in partnership with the lovely Supersonic festival people ahead of their upcoming xmas cocktail night.
It features 8 of the 9 bands on the bill, some relevant others and a few festive treats...
*trigger warning* - also the first (and possibly last) appearance of my speaking voice in one of these things...
you should be able to click on the title there to download it,  mixcloud stream HERE and blog post *HERE*

*a christmas cocktail with hickeysonic*

Gallon Drunk - Christmas
The Sonics - Don't Believe In Christmas
Palehorse - Bird Feed
Billy Childish - A Poundland Christmas
Table Scraps - Foot Of Our Stairs
Kid Congo & The Pink Monkey Birds - Kris Kringle Ju Ju
Evil Blizzard - Nothing For Xmas
Glatze - Cafe Vixen
Ravioli Me Away - Mic Check
Iggy Pop - White Christmas
The Lowest Form - Telepathy
Year Of Birds - The Wax Hour
Paddy Steer - ANCHIHOYE H4C
Hordes - All the White Crosses Stood In Rows
Ben Frost - Secant
Chris Herbert - Crest
Sly & the Family Drone - Wine into Water
Cathode - the sky at night

hickeysonic.wordpress.com


----------



## sim667 (Dec 6, 2014)

This months Bassface show is now online, big, bad and bassy

http://www.brap.fm/2014/12/06/acoustic-chemistrys-bassface-show-dec-2014/



> Tracklist
> DJ Q-All I Want For Xmas is Q
> 
> Killjoy, Lenkemz-Wesley Snipes (Majora Remix) (Original Mix)
> ...


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 7, 2014)

killer b said:


> If anyone's interested in the night we did last week, the sets are up here (live rather than mixes, but I dunno - reckon it fits here as well as anywhere...)
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/concr-te



i want to listen to them at some point mate
i do think you chould call them (pod) cast concréte though


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 7, 2014)

I actually am listening to them - squelchy goodness


----------



## sim667 (Dec 7, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/dec-mix-2014

Another mix by me, it's very similar to the AC show I did on Saturday, but it's just my tunes and me mixing. Enjoy.

Little slip up when I knocked a jog wheel when I tried to hit too many buttons at once, sorry for that

Tracklist
Wesley Snipes (Majora Remix) (Original Mix) - Killjoy, Lenkemz
Sleaze (Rain City Riot Remix) - OLMEC and Tryptich
Threw It All Away - Geek Boy
Heavy - MUSKETS, The
Beezeldub - Paleman
Changin' - Donkie Punch & Chris Lorenzo
Rude Boy - Hannah Wants & Chris Lorenzo
These Streets - Diverse & Arka
Gibbo - Dr Cryptic
Legs (Joedan's Pull It Remix) - Chuck Inglish (ft Chromeo)
Nicoles Groove - Mr C
Bounce Up - Zinc
1's n 2's FINAL MP3 LIMITED - Taiki Nulight
Clean Shirt - Make A More - Tumble Audio
Neighbourhood 09 (Roska Remix) - Zed Bias
BIG - Dr Oscillator
Move - Archive
_ - _Fresh_(My_Nu_Leng_remix) - Jillionaire Salvatore Ganacci feat Sanjin
Mandem - Dr Oscillator
My Love (Royal - T remix) - ROUTE 94 feat JESS GLYNNE
You - Dr Cryptic
Zylo - Woz
Back For More Part 2 (Flava D remix) - MR DUBZ
RIP - Frith
Rudebwoi - Dr Cryptic
Back In Your Love - A Motion
I Know You Want Me (Original Mix) - Royal - T
Losing It - MR DUBZ


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/tbtommyb/tin-man-techno/

My first mix! My beat-matching is well wonky and there's a near car crash in places so please forgive!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 12, 2014)

killer b said:


> I was sent a copy of my first uburn mix cd (remember those?) and it still sounds pretty sweet to my ears. here it is anyway. 10 years old!
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3cbvwq2ljsjn9sq/urburn1.mp3?dl=0
> 
> ...


I love this mix - cheers.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2014)

Cheers mate - it's probably my favourite of my own mixes.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm not surprised.


----------



## pesh (Dec 13, 2014)

killer b said:


> Cheers mate - it's probably my favourite of my own mixes.


Listening to it now for the first time while we move house. It's fucking fantastic


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 14, 2014)

If I can figure out how to mix in reaper I might do a melodic electronic mix.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 14, 2014)

Any of you fine people doing a Christmas mix???


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2014)

Its not christmassy at all, but I've called it "Music to wrap presents to" (its really not )

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/music-to-wrap-presents-to

Some of the hardest hardcore dnb I own...... a lot of it is on the prspct recordings label (http://prspct.nl)

Tracklist


> Gabbamusicon (Gancher & Ruin VIP) - The Panacea
> Riget - Limewax - Limewax
> Horrorcane (Original Mix) - High Rankin
> Brainpain & Sths - The Fear - Brainpain
> ...


----------



## sim667 (Dec 14, 2014)

edit: dp


----------



## ringo (Dec 15, 2014)

Couple of sweet oldies and then roots reggae old and new.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 10th December 2014.mp3

Poor Rameses - Pioneers (Trojan 7")
Sweet Sensation - Melodians (Beverleys 7")
Don't Stay Away - Phyllis Dillon (Treasure Isle 7")
Here Come The Heartaches - Delroy Wilson (Bullet 7")
Better Must Come - Delroy Wilson (Jackpot 7")
A Heavy Dub - King Tubbys (Jackpot 7")
Won't You Come Home - Delroy Wilson (Jammys 7")
Ain't No Sunshine - Ken Boothe (Splash 7")
Please Officer - Earl Zero (Sufferer's Heights 12")
Rockers Style Dubplate - King Tubbys (King Tubbys 10")
Trials & Tribulations - Ras Demo (King Tubbys Dubplate Style 7")
Early Morning - Gappy Ranks (King Tubbys Dubplate Style 7")
Steamers A Bubble - Jah 9 (Hitbound 7")
Let Jah Be Praised - Jah Cure (Manatee 7")
In The Gray - Captain Planet Feat. Brit Lauren (Bastard Jazz 7")
Here Comes Trouble - Chronixx (Overstand 7")
Loyal Soldier - Jesse Royal Ft Lutan Fyah (XTM Nation 7")
I Know - Tenor Saw (Night Life Posse 7")
Freedom Fighter - Dub Gabriel Feat Ranking Joe (Destroy All Concepts 7")
Brooklyn Jungle Soundsystem - Kulture (Destroy All Concepts 7")
Luv N'Liv - Dub Gabriel Feat U-Roy (Destroy All Concepts 7")
Another Bill Again - Exco Levi (Lifeline 7")
Wicked Shall Fall - Barry Boom (Sip A Cup 7")
Repentance - Leroy Mafia (Sip A Cup 7")
Beat Them Oh Jah - Robert Mystick (Joewells 7")
Feather And Lead - The Shades (Darker Shade Of Roots 7")

Delroy Wilson:


----------



## Onket (Dec 18, 2014)

sim66 said:


> Its not christmassy at all, but I've called it "Music to wrap presents to" (its really not )
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/music-to-wrap-presents-to
> 
> ...


Some of that is fucking heavy, mate!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 28, 2014)

New mix from up on Mixcloud - packed with dark and sinister tracks from across Grime, Bass and DnB. Not for the fainthearted / screwface is optional.

http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/ice-cold-selection/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2014)

Scruuuuufaaaaaaace


----------



## ska invita (Dec 28, 2014)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> New mix from up on Mixcloud - packed with dark and sinister tracks from across Grime, Bass and DnB. Not for the fainthearted / screwface is optional.
> 
> http://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/ice-cold-selection/


whats the track at 19mins richie? the one before 95 (still sounding so big that tune)
and the one at 48mins please =- breakbeat acidic thing


----------



## ska invita (Dec 29, 2014)

ringo said:


> Couple of sweet oldies and then roots reggae old and new.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 10th December 2014.mp3
> 
> ...


love a bit of rocksteady on a frosty day - warms the cockles!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 29, 2014)

have you heard this great live version of Better Must Come ringo?
love this


----------



## ringo (Dec 29, 2014)

No mate but still on a Delroy tip so I'll line it up for when we get back from a mates drinks later  [emoji1]


----------



## ska invita (Dec 29, 2014)

ringo said:


> No mate but still on a Delroy tip so I'll line it up for when we get back from a mates drinks later  [emoji1]


its a real soul-review powered one - very uplifting
happy new year


----------



## caleb (Dec 30, 2014)

Mix of dark techno / house / minimal wave sorta stuff a mate and I did as part of our ongoing project. 

https://soundcloud.com/tanzwuth/mechanical-collectivity



> Shed - Gas Up [50 Weapons]
> NON - Cleanliness and Order [Mute]
> Gesloten Cirkel - Chatters [Murder Capital]
> Huerco S - Elma (Ruff Rub) [Opal Tapes]
> ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Dec 31, 2014)

ska invita said:


> whats the track at 19mins richie? the one before 95 (still sounding so big that tune)
> and the one at 48mins please =- breakbeat acidic thing


 
Hey ska invita sorry man been offline its:
Mella Dee - GT Turbo
Special Request - Mindwash

Nice one


----------



## sim667 (Jan 1, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/nye2014

My new year party set from last night.



> BIG - Dr Oscillator
> Wesley Snipes feat. Slick Don (Original Mix) - Lenkemz
> Back In Your Love - A Motion
> Tonic Wine - Swedger
> ...


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2015)

Roots instrumentals and dub selection for ska invita 

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 7th January 2015.mp3

Last Call - Don Drummond (Studio 1 7")
Whip Cracker - Don Drummond Junior [Vin Gordon] (Matador 7")
Jungle Rock - Don Drummond Junior [Vin Gordon] (Ripe 7")
Jamaica Serenade - Rupie Edwards (Success 12")
Stripping The Bone - Mudies All Stars (Moodisc 7")
Theme From Gun Court - The MBV (Moodisc 7")
Sun Is Shining Version - Black Uhuru & Prince Jammy (Hit Bound 7")
Zion Gate Dub - Horace Andy (Gorgon 7")
Jah Golden Pen Version - Sylford Walker & Errol T (Joe Gibbs 7")
Very Well - Wailing Souls (Dubplate)
Park Lane Dub - Hugh Mundell & Augustus Pablo (Rockers International 7")
555 Crown Street - Augustus Pablo (Rockers International 12")
Shackles & Chains Version - King Tubby & Earl Zero (Freedom Sounds 7")
Jahovah Speak - Yabby You (Groovemaster 7")
Warn Them Jah Version - Michael Prophet (Vivian Jackson 7")
Hurricane Fire - Michael Prophet (Tuff Scout 7")
Hell & Heaven Dub - Lloyd 'Sparrow' Clarke (Dubplate)
I Am Getting Version- Steve Baswell (Phase 1 7")
Black Romeo Dub - Derrick Screechy & Scientist (AL JR. 7")
Dub Fashion - Scientist (Greensleeves 12")
Know The Right - Scientist (Dubplate)
A Fire Fire Dub - L.A.B. (Jama 7")
Dub 4 - Augustus Pablo (Rockers 7")
Artibella Version - Sly & Robbie (Taxi 7")
Morning Train Version - Neville Blythe & King Tubbys (Burgess 7")
Love Me Version - Trevor Byfield (Fox Fire 7")
Lifes Road Dub - I Kong & I Pat (Roots Traders 7")


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for taking the request Ringo  and three plates too!




spoiling us!

Listening now...Very Well plate is big


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Listening now...Very Well plate is big



I've never played it out, not sure I've played it on a show before either. I love it, but it's loooooong. When it came out (1978) there was an appetite for playing long mixes and multiple cuts to a tune on sound system which is long gone now. People appreciated the hypnotic quality of a rhythm which seemed to go on forever, to me Very Well is a perfect example. These days not so much I reckon. You hear the odd sound play two or three cuts of a rhythm, but often they're cut short, everything's in a hurry, 30 seconds of a tune, some obnoxious shouting from the DJ and on to the next thing.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 8, 2015)

ringo said:


> I've never played it out, not sure I've played it on a show before either. I love it, but it's loooooong. .


I checked the repress version of Very Well put out by DKR which includes a lengthy version but it doesnt come near your raw plate version... its a wonderful record youve got there..thanks for playing it! and the rest of course


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 16, 2015)

promo mix cd from c.2000 - Hard house / trance /nrg with an old skool flavour

100% vinyl, mixed live in one take...

https://soundcloud.com/twentythreedom1/live2dance-mix


----------



## Addy (Jan 16, 2015)

Download

3hrs Deep House

Whitney Houston - Love Will Save The Day (The Golden Boy Remix)
Blonde - I Loved You Braxton Remix
Quivver, Angel Hart - I Don't Wanna Wait
Saison - When I Look At You
Weiss (Uk) - Ghetto Boy
Vanilla Ace - Hypnotic
Farrow - Weak
Junior Jack - Thrill Me
Cleavage, Lars Vegas - Grace
Bontan - Move On Out
Kerry Leva - This Isn't Right
Digitalism - Zdarlight
Ben Delay - Keepin It
Solution - Feels So Right
Route 94 - Tell You Why
Cloud 9 - Do You Want Me Baby
Audiowhores - No Honey
Doorly, Rae, Davos - Can't Stop Feat Davos
Dj Anna - Leave Me
Playless - Wax
Heston, Electricano - Rave
Lilly Allen - Sheezus (Rob Hayes Remix) (Master)
Dusky - 4T4 (Original Mix)
Dave Spoon - At Night
Lancelot, Antony And Cleopatra - Givin' It Up
Dusky - Love Taking Over (Original Mix)
Ian Pooley & Spencer Parker - Kinderteller(Original Mix)
Joey Negro, Thelma Houston - I Need Somebody Tonight (Audiowhores Remix)
Modell & Mercier - Just Believe in Deep - Black Jaguar House Mix
Alexander Prince - The Prince of the River - Ultradeep Mix
Middle Rhythm - Shifted Six - Original Mix
Nick Curly - Underground (Dennis Ferrer Remix)
Luca Agnelli - Desire (Original Mix)
Nova Fronteira - Everybody Loves The Sunshine (Sean Mccabe Remix)
Grant Nalder - Summer Haze (Ibiza Vocal Mix)
Franck Roger - Bring It Back (Maya Jane Coles Remix)
Candi Staton - Hallelujah Anyway (Director's Cut Signature Praise)
Joey Negro Pres. Z Factor - Sounds In The Air (Soul Purpose Mix)
LOSH - Nothing Can Come Between Us (Grant Nelson Classic Club Mix)
Christian Hornbostel - My Definition of House (Original Classic Mix)
Wise D & Kobe - Never Gonna Give You Up (Original Mix)
Dusky - Yoohoo (LTJ Bukem Remix)


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jan 19, 2015)

Posted up a 'best of 2014' mix. Quite a bit of variety and weirdness...

https://soundcloud.com/ursa/ursa-2014-retrospective-320

Lee Gamble - You Concrete
LB Dub Corp - LBs Dub
Om unit & Moresounds - Nuff Music
Deft - Perky
Machine Girl - Galatea (Nightwave Remix)
Hurtdeer - Yo
Lord Raja - Throw Them Out (System)
Tipper - Table Flipping
Nasty Habits - Shadow Boxing (Om Unit remix)
Heart Drive - Metrodrone
Kimyan Law - Copperclock
Mall Security - Biological Leg Warmers
Paul Blackford - The Third Element
Min-Y-Llan - Pictures in her mind (Christ remix)
Rob Clouth - The Descent
Pat Hine - Wrekin
Alex Banks - A Matter of Time (ft Elizabeth Bernholz)
Duskky - Baphomet
Application - Front End (Pye Corner Audio remix)
Mohammed - Adar Toll
Microburst - Firth
Lurka - KMT
Malou Morkeberg - Zen (Tidewarp remix)
Graze - Thundara
Abdulla Rashim - Red Uprise
Loops Haunt - IIVA (NHK remix)
Aphex Twin - 4 bit 9d api+e+6 [12626]
Sean Piniero - Green Copy (Memotone rewerk)
Untold - Strange Dreams
Clouds - Cybergrind your mind
Paula Temple - Deathvox
Clap! Clap! - Black Smokes, Bad Signs
Drax - Phosphene (The Exaltics remix)
The Bug ft Manga - Function
Milanese - Return to Iacon City
Dalhous - Information is Forever


----------



## zeedoodles (Jan 22, 2015)

Some of my favourite vinyl purchases from the last few months probably best described as Spangly Italo Disco Chug Nonsense 

https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/spangly-italo-disco-chug-nonsense

Craig Bratley - The Curse
Mugwump and DC Salas - Giallo
Black Merlin - Amazing Exotics
Kid Machine - Invasion
Starion - Hypnoto Roboto
Kid Machine - Martian Emotion
Casionova - Space Commando
Starion - Mind Bender
Eskimo Twins - Generique
Craig Bratley - Hyper Velocity
Daniele Baldelli - Cosmic Drag
Pork Intl / Tusk Wax - Gizzy the Fox


----------



## sim667 (Jan 22, 2015)

This was a little while ago, but the DJ's from my rig crew did a takeover at one of our freinds music lifestyle shops

I'm from 41 mins - 1h21 mins and then b2b at the end ramping up the BPM...... They do these shows from the shop regularly, and we currently hold the trophy for highest BPM


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2015)

Mighty Diamonds special, with a little Dave Robinson selection at the end

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 21st January 2015.mp3

No More Slavery - Glen Brown (Dwyer 7")
You Are My Angel - Horace Andy (Clocktower 7")
La La Bye Woman - Freddy McKay (Love 7")
Unity - Lawyer [Horace Martin] (Rootical Dubber 7")
Pure Ranking - Horace Andy (Sufferer's Heights 12")
Satta Dread - Wayne Jarrett (Micron 7")
Shame And Pride - Mighty Diamonds (Teams 7")
Have Mercy - Mighty Diamonds (Virgin 7")
Them Never Love Poor Marcus - Mighty Diamonds (Virgin 7")
Right Time - Mighty Diamonds (Virgin 7")
Stand Up To Your Judgment - Mighty Diamonds (Hit Bound 7")
Talk About It - Mighty Diamonds (Upsetter 7")
Cat-O-Nine - Mighty Diamonds (Impact! 7")
No Hopes - Mighty Diamonds (Bad Gong 7")
Bodyguard - Mighty Diamonds (Channel One 7")
Gates Of Zion - Mighty Diamonds (Greensleeves 12")
Mr Chin Slippers - Mighty Diamonds (Hot Heat 7")
Pay The Price - Dave Robinson (Bad Gong 7")
Rainbow - Dave Robinson (Bad Gong 7")
Chant To Jah - Dave Robinson (Emmanuel Music 7")
If You Give To Me - Dave Robinson (Dub Irator 7")
Everyone Is Crying - Dave Robinson (Jigsaw 7")
Carry Us Beyond - Human Cargo (New Age Movements 12")
Cross Over - Junior Murvin (Upsetters 12")


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 23, 2015)

Just got back from the pub and thought I'd blow the dust off the 1210s and record a little Friday night mix:

lannisterelectrical.co.uk/Dodgy after pub mix.mp3

House Of David Gang - Reggae Warrior (Ed Solo & Stickybuds Remix)
Deekline - Raw To The Floor
Deekline & Ed Solo - Champion Lover
Deekline & Ed Solo - Bam Bam ft. Yolanda (Serial Killaz Remix)
Cain.1 & Wakcutt - Night Nurse
Deekline & Ed Solo - Pass Out (Will Street Wise Mix)
Danny Byrd ft. Liquid - Sweet Harmony
B-Complex - Rolling With The Punches
Seba - Addicted 
Technicolour & Komatic feat. Jayma -  Stay (BCee Remix) 
Ego Scene (Response) ft. DJ Lighta - Hold On


Apologies for the dodgy mixing it appears I'm a bit rusty/pissed.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 24, 2015)

I hesitated to post this as some of the mixes are off it''s not mastered and I fuck around with effects on the last track because effects but it's the first mix I've ever recorded since I went digital, thrown together in 1 take for the hell of it a few years ago. Everyone wins 

http://www.mixcloud.com/horsebox/horse-step-hop-ish/

1.Harrier ATK by Actress
2.Hurry Up And Wait by Nocando
3.Summer's Gonna Hurt You (2010 Remix) by Diplo
4.Cloudlight by Eskmo
5.Makeshift Patriot by Sage Francis
6.In The Death Car by 16-bit
7.Fish Touch (Original Mix) byPixelord
8.Two Track Mind by Nocando feat. Busdriver
9.Avalanche by Photek

E2A it's also the last mix I've ever recorded because I've had to pack away my equipment as my music room/studio is now a nursery


----------



## tendril (Jan 24, 2015)

First mix for 2 years. A selection of medleys, mostly from Scotch Bonnet Records and using my new SBE1 desktop dub siren/echo box from Rig Smith

2 hours of phat choons:






Download (right-click, save as etc etc)

Tracklist

New York Boogie - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Ranking Levy
Play Dub Selecta - Mungo's Hi Fi
Play Music Selecta [Mungos' Hi Fi Rmx] - Kalbata & Mixmonster ft. Little John & Jah Jones
Dread Inna Armagideon - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Daddy Freddy
Dutty Diseases Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
World News with Mungo's Hi Fi - YT
Dutty Diseases Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
Culture Mi Vote - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Sister Carol
Fight Fi Come In - Tradesman ft. Speng Bond
Springbox Riddim - Tradesman
Rudeboyskank - Tradesman ft. Parly B
001 Dub- Tradesman
Guidency - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Omer Perry
Don't Let Them Horns Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
Troubles And Worries - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Marina P
Don't Let Them Horns Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
People - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Earl Sixteen
Don't Let Them Horns Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
Don't let them - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Kenny Knots
Herbalist - Mungo's Hi Fi ft.Top Cat
Mary Jane Version - Mungo's Hi Fi
Did You Know - Mungo's Hi Fi feat. Soom T
Did You Know [ING Mix] - Mungo's Hi Fi feat. Soom T
Did You Know [Prince Fatty Mix] - Mungo's Hi Fi feat. Soom T
Lost At Sea Dub - Mungo's Hi Fi
Mama Was Right - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Marina P
Serious Time Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
Serious Time - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. YT
No Time Fi Run - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Juniour Dread
Under Arrest Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
Joints And Jams - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Soom T
Under Arrest Riddim - Mungo's Hi Fi
Under Arrest - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. MC Ishu
Under Arrest [Prince Fatty Mix] - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. MC Ishu
Divorce Dub - Mungo's Hi Fi
Divorce A L'Italienne - Mungo's Hi Fi ft. Marina P
A Few Screws Loose - Mungo's Hi Fi And Nafees
Belly Ska Dub - Mungo's Hi Fi
Belly Ska - Mungo's Hi Fi And MC Ishu
Choo Choo Train - General Levy
Screw Dem Version - Dreadsquad
Words, Sounds & Power - General Levy


As this is on my personal server it won't be there for ever... grab it while you can else it is on my mixcloud page


----------



## Moronik (Jan 25, 2015)

2 dRunkk 2 rAvve

techno / rave / bass / acid / baltimore






Made this mix too hungover for words after the awesome Just Defy party!!
What a night!!!


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2015)

Moronik said:


> 2 dRunkk 2 rAvve
> 
> techno / rave / bass / acid / baltimore
> 
> ...


Nice one. Always love your mixes.


----------



## Moronik (Jan 26, 2015)

Onket said:


> Nice one. Always love your mixes.



Thanks mate, that really means a lot to me


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2015)

ringo said:


> Mighty Diamonds special, with a little Dave Robinson selection at the end
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 21st January 2015.mp3
> 
> ...


Lovely - missus just happens to be out too so I can listen properly.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 28, 2015)

Just hit Talk About It ringo mate, love it, loving it...


----------



## Larry Laffer (Jan 31, 2015)

Some Downtempo mixes of funk, jazz, breaks. Mixed on turntables. Enjoy.

https://hearthis.at/8gdKwLJM/shape-up-or-slip-out/

Intro - Gill Scott Heron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eddie Harris "Its Alright Now"
Up Bustle & Out "Rebel Radio" Track 7
Andri Malondees - "Best Approach" UNKNOWY
Clayton & Fulcrum - "Soul Fan" - Selekta
Jeff Dougler & Balu - "Best Approach" UNKNOWY
Toka Project "Up Close" - So Sound
The JB's "Gimme Some More"
Fatback Band "Wicki Wacky"
Funkyloo - "JUst Relax" So-Sound
Tosca "Orrozco" (Dub) - Suzuki In Dub
Up Bustle & Out Sax
The JBS "You Can Have Watergate"
Basement Freaks "Mission Jazz" - Beat Dilla EP
Filter Freqs - "Music & Science" -Seventy Four
Up Bustle & Out Master Sessions Track 2
Tosca "Annanas" (Dub) Suzuki in Dub
Fug "Ready For Us" Ibiza By Day


One older mix is on there, which I never bothered to host properly.

https://hearthis.at/8gdKwLJM/in-the-land-of-the-lounge-lizzards/


----------



## Moronik (Jan 31, 2015)

slightly tweaked remastered version of my last mix now up...

2 dRunkk 2 rAvve
techno / rave / bass / acid / baltimore






enjoy


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 1, 2015)

Larry Laffer said:


> Some Downtempo mixes of funk, jazz, breaks. Mixed on turntables. Enjoy.
> 
> https://hearthis.at/8gdKwLJM/shape-up-or-slip-out/
> 
> ...


Loving this,  Thanks Larry


----------



## Boycey (Feb 2, 2015)

morning all.

techno, acid, breaks, bit of garage and weird ambient shit: http://www.mixcloud.com/dj_boycey/dont-look-now/

1.$ixxx Harmonie$ Version (33rpm Slooowdown Nightmare) by Killing Sound
2.Body Logic by Al Tourettes
3.Lander by Posthuman
4.Ships And Castles by Ansome
5.Take Your Body Off (Tessela Remix) by Perc
6.Tied Up (Electro Mix) by LFO
7.Ful by Paula Temple
8.Scumrush Pt2 (Bintus Scum) by Invincible Scum
9.Imagine The Future by Sons Of Mecha
10.Exemption Song (Si Begg Noodles Mix) by Operator
11.Untitled 1 by Blacknecks
12.Punkadelic (Radioactive Man Remix) by Freq Nasty
13.A Mild Stroke by Michael Forshaw
14.Be Nice by Ground Control
15.Inseminov by Tim Exile
16.Dreamy Days (MJ Cole Remix) by Roots Manuva


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2015)

sure it's been mentioned before! what is the best software to record mixes on widows 8 please? done a test on soundrecorder but levels are quite low.
and i presume it's better to have the send/record going through the amp rather than mixer?
cheers


----------



## killer b (Feb 2, 2015)

Best to go straight from the mixer I'd have thought, although tbh it's really not going to make an audible difference.

Dunno about windows 8. Just use audacity whatever though.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2015)

ta, forgot about audacity! been so long


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 2, 2015)

Boycey said:


> morning all.
> 
> techno, acid, breaks, bit of garage and weird ambient shit: http://www.mixcloud.com/dj_boycey/dont-look-now/


Enjoying this muchly Boycey!


----------



## Larry Laffer (Feb 3, 2015)

CosmikRoger said:


> Loving this,  Thanks Larry



That's great, thanks! 
Took a bit of time putting together but think it was worth it. 

Have put a few mixes on here before but lost my password.  Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 4, 2015)

Larry Laffer said:


> That's great, thanks!
> Took a bit of time putting together but think it was worth it.
> 
> Have put a few mixes on here before but lost my password.  Glad you enjoyed.


Loving it too Larry, I'm only 30 mins in but can say it's right up my street - summer nights, chillin in the garden, warmly toasted from rum, full from BBQ, proper chillin out and be that with the missus and/or with mates/family.. having this playing in the background, lovely for chillin but lovely if you want to throw down some funky shapes too.  Loving it now and can't wait to enjoy it then


----------



## pesh (Feb 7, 2015)

chilled stuff, bit of house, beats, fishco, bit of a mess.
https://www.mixcloud.com/pesh/pesh-all-manner-of-shit/
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8308951/Pesh - Feb 2015.mp3 dl


----------



## Addy (Feb 8, 2015)

Deep / Tech House
*
Playlist*
Croatia Squad - Milking
Eddie Amador - House Music (Robosonic Remix)
Curses & DKDS feat. SYF - Trouble (Shiba San Remix)
Jay Lumen - Our Freedom
Mind Against - Polarstern (Original Mix)
Veerus, Maxie Devine - The Peacemaker
Hercules & Love Affair - Do You Feel The Same (Oliver Dollar Remix)
Filthy Rich - Rendezvous (Nathan Barato Remix)
CoiTy & RyKennon - Can't Explain
Henry Krinkle - Stay (Justin Martin Remix)
Green Velvet, Patrick Topping - Voicemail (Original Mix)
CoiTy & RyKennon - I Wanna (Original Mix)
Sander Kleinenberg ft. Gwen McCrae - Can You Feel It (Club Mix)
Sunnery James & Ryan Marciano - Red Moon (Original Mix)
Maceo Plex - Conjure Dreams
Criminal Vibes - Push The Feeling On (Club Mix)
Mason - Exceeder (UMEK & Mike Vale Remix)
Aswad - Shine (CoiTy & RyKennon Raggatastic Remix MASTER)
Martin Buttrich, Konrad Black - Siamese Connection (Original Mix)
Hannah Wants, Chris Lorenzo - Rhymes (Original Mix)
Pig&Dan, Alberto Ruiz - Monday Morning (Original Stick)
Maceo Plex - Conjure Floyd
Tim Lyall - Hush - Original Mix
Veev - My Curiosity - J. Caprice Remix

Download @ 320kbps


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is my latest offering - a bit darker this time - Some amazing tunes about at the moment. All vinyl I have purchased in the past couple of months.

https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/darker-wax

Hardway Brothers - Legato (Kasper Bjorke Mix)
Timothy J Fairplay - Love & Columbium
Antoni Maiovvi - Spittalfields 1665
EM - A Dey (Dunkeltier Mix)
The Rattler Poxy - Death Machine (Antoni Maiovvi Mix)
Timothy J Fairplay - Dr Lazarus
Junior Fairplay - How do you like me now
Coyote - Act like you know me 
Eskimo Twins - Programe Me
Clandestino - Twilight Feeling
Inhalt - Black Sun (Timothy J FairPlay Mix)
Coyote - Passing Memories


----------



## Moronik (Feb 10, 2015)

zeedoodles said:


> Here is my latest offering - a bit darker this time - Some amazing tunes about at the moment. All vinyl I have purchased in the past couple of months.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/darker-wax
> 
> ...



lovely tunes mate!! Right up my street


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 10, 2015)

Moronik said:


> lovely tunes mate!! Right up my street



Cheers dude - was a pleasure to record - amazing tracks IMHO


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 12, 2015)

My mate and I DJ together as The Wedding Crashers. This is a 2 hour show we did on Brap FM, hardly any talking just straight reggae - mostly old school and all played on vinyl. Enjoy!

Stream here: https://www.mixcloud.com/TheWeddingCrashers/strictly-vinyl-reggae-session-on-brap-fm/
Download here: https://www.sendspace.com/file/8k6grw


----------



## CosmikRoger (Feb 12, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> My mate and I DJ together as The Wedding Crashers. This is a 2 hour show we did on Brap FM, hardly any talking just straight reggae - mostly old school and all played on vinyl. Enjoy!
> 
> Stream here: https://www.mixcloud.com/TheWeddingCrashers/strictly-vinyl-reggae-session-on-brap-fm/
> Download here: https://www.sendspace.com/file/8k6grw


I only got the first 20 odd minutes downloading from the sendspace link, perhaps it's my shitty internet, but managed to rip it off Mixcloud using offliberty.
Good stuff, thanks


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Feb 13, 2015)

Cheers mate - I had a quick check and the d/l is working in case anyone else wonders.


----------



## tendril (Feb 16, 2015)

This weekends 3 hour podcast on interFACE radio:

http://www.shotgunsandwich.net/interface/Interface_podcast_15-02-2015.mp3

about an hour of pretty dnb, an hour of reggae and an hour of house

Don't even think of asking for a tracklist. Will be up until I do the next one in 7 weeks time


----------



## ringo (Feb 17, 2015)

Life's too short to listen to selection without track list


----------



## tendril (Feb 17, 2015)

ringo said:


> Life's too short to listen to selection without track list


life's to short to go back and dig all the records out to compile one


----------



## Spandex (Feb 18, 2015)

zeedoodles said:


> Here is my latest offering - a bit darker this time - Some amazing tunes about at the moment. All vinyl I have purchased in the past couple of months.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/darker-wax
> 
> ...


This mix is fantastic. Totally what I'm into at the moment, but too busy to be buying. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2015)

zeedoodles said:


> Here is my latest offering - a bit darker this time - Some amazing tunes about at the moment. All vinyl I have purchased in the past couple of months.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/darker-wax
> 
> ...



Workout mix sorted. Cheers


----------



## electroplated (Feb 19, 2015)

Just dug out a really old electro set recorded in 2002 - bit ropey in places but some stone cold classic tunes too
https://www.mixcloud.com/electroplated/live-insane-club-333-2002/

May The Funk Be With You - Jedi Knights (Clear)
Tour De France - Kraftwerk (Remix Francois K) (Kling Klang)
808 Beats - Unknown DJ (Techno Hop Records)
Space Invaders Are Smoking Grass - I-F (Viewlexx)
Subsonic Soundscape - Shiver (Shiver Records)
Before I Was So Rudely Interrupted (Part 1 - For The Floor) - Dave Clarke (icrunch)
Before I Was So Rudely Interrupted (Part 2 - Logic Bomb) - Dave Clarke (icrunch)
Little Computer People (remix) - Anthony Rother (Psi49net)
Don't stop the beat (Full Audio Version)- Anthony Rother (Psi49net)
X2 - Electric Soul (Direct Beat)
The Plastic Men - Dynamix II (Joey Boy Records)
Sight & Sound - Radioactive Man (Rotters Golf Club)
??? - ???
R U READY (Vocal Mix) - X-ile (Direct Beat)
Brootle - 2 Lone Swordsmen (Warp Records)
Come On Baby - Electric Soul (Direct Beat)
Netzwerk Florida - Netzwerk Florida (Psi49net)
Swarm - Remote (U.R.)
??? - ???
Fix - Flash (KMS)
Sector 6 - Radioactive Man vs. The Dexorcist (Control Tower)
Electronic Warfare - Underground Resistance (UR)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2015)

Really enjoyed that electroplated and will definately be reloading it again soon. 

Half way through I had a memory that I had forgotten all about, the first time I heard electro and was told what it was. Serious flashback! 

...also as you say...there are some classics on there, really nice.


----------



## electroplated (Feb 25, 2015)

thanks! glad you enjoyed it - your review has really cheered me up after a rubbish day 

Got 2 more where that one came from, will post em up when I get a chance!


----------



## caleb (Mar 2, 2015)

Mixture of stuff, mostly house but a little Italo and disco thrown in too...



> Oneohtrix Point Never - Behind The Bank [No Fun Productions]
> Steve Moore - Zen Spiders [Future Times]
> Beautiful Swimmers - Excited [Permanent Vacation]
> Casco - Cybernetic Love [House of Music]
> ...



https://soundcloud.com/tanzwuth/tanzwuth-ii


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2015)

caleb said:


> Mixture of stuff, mostly house but a little Italo and disco thrown in too...
> 
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/tanzwuth/tanzwuth-ii


Hard to listen to if you don't allow downloads


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Hard to listen to if you don't allow downloads


I use Soundcloud Downloader. It's available for Firefox and Chrome from here:

http://www.technowise.in/

Scroll down to see the download links.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> I use Soundcloud Downloader. It's available for Firefox and Chrome from here:
> 
> http://www.technowise.in/
> 
> Scroll down to see the download links.


Me too, but it doesn't work if the user doesn't allow downloads


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Me too, but it doesn't work if the user doesn't allow downloads


It's working for me. I've just downloaded the Tanzwuth II mix.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> It's working for me. I've just downloaded the Tanzwuth II mix.
> 
> View attachment 68316


Not me! It's obscured here but it says that this artist does not allow downloads and the download button is greyed out.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2015)

it's not going to work on a phone!

e2a presume won't anyway


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Not me! It's obscured here but it says that this artist does not allow downloads and the download button is greyed out.
> View attachment 68319


Soundcloud Download*er* The whole point of the browser plugin, is that it allows you to download stuff that you would normally be prevented from


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> it's not going to work on a phone!
> 
> e2a presume won't anyway


Of course it does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Soundcloud Download*er* The whole point of the browser plugin, is that it allows you to download stuff that you would normally be prevented from


That's the app I use to download from Soundcloud on my phone.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2015)

ok sorry!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That's the app I use to download from Soundcloud on my phone.


Yours says Soundcloud Download, not Download*er*, and it's not an app, it's a browser addon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Yours says Soundcloud Download, not Download*er*, and it's not an app, it's a browser addon.


Yes, I understand that now. Doesn't help me download the mix though.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2015)

HA!
that meant to appear before your post!


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 3, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, I understand that now. Doesn't help me download the mix though.


Install firefox for your phone, then get the Soundcloud Downloader from here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/soundcloud-downloader-techn/


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 3, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Install firefox for your phone, then get the Soundcloud Downloader from here: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/soundcloud-downloader-techn/


Ta. I have it on my phone already but I prefer chrome. Will check it out when I get home. I find add ons confusing.


----------



## caleb (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll get my mate to make it downloadable (it's his account, though we do the mixes together)! I hope you guys enjoy it if you get a chance to listen to it.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> My mate and I DJ together as The Wedding Crashers. This is a 2 hour show we did on Brap FM, hardly any talking just straight reggae - mostly old school and all played on vinyl. Enjoy!
> 
> Stream here: https://www.mixcloud.com/TheWeddingCrashers/strictly-vinyl-reggae-session-on-brap-fm/
> Download here: https://www.sendspace.com/file/8k6grw


Loving this mate, thanks.

Have listened to it a cpl of times to and from work and in the gym.  Giving it a proper spin at the moment at home as the missus is out and it's wonderful, just hit the Joe Tex Rub a Dub track at about the 40 min mark and it's just spot on.  

"It's friday evening... the people them tired of working"


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 6, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> My mate and I DJ together as The Wedding Crashers. This is a 2 hour show we did on Brap FM, hardly any talking just straight reggae - mostly old school and all played on vinyl. Enjoy!
> 
> Stream here: https://www.mixcloud.com/TheWeddingCrashers/strictly-vinyl-reggae-session-on-brap-fm/
> Download here: https://www.sendspace.com/file/8k6grw





Numbers said:


> Loving this mate, thanks.
> "It's friday evening... the people them tired of working"


Yup. Cheers ptg; your mix + vodka/ice/toke  Decompression almost complete. Happy weekend all


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Numbers and Sweet FA


----------



## Addy (Mar 8, 2015)

Old Skool Jungle Techno

*Tracklist*
carl cox - lets do it
Beltram Vol 1 'Jazz 3033'
Beltram Vol 1 'Energy Flash'
Cybersonik B - SIDE trk 1 anonymous
Rhythm Section - Check Out the Bass Bass (Remix)
Cybersonik B - SIDE trk 2 anonymous
Cee - Jay 'Get Busy Time'
D-Code - Lovism
Cosmo & Dibs - Oh So Nice
Beltram Vol2 'Reflex'
Cybersonik'Technarchy'
Rhythm Section - Circuit Breaker (Ellis Dee's Perception Mix)
Beltram Vol2 'My Sound'
Cubic 22 'Night In Motion'
Cedrick Winkleburger & Yellow -  Take It Easy
BLAPPS POSSE - Bus It (It's Time To Get B'zy)
Frequency - Square Methods
DJ Doc Scott - Surgery (Midnite Mix)
Frequency - Xanadu
Break The Limits 'E - Yeah'
Cloud 9 - Return Of The Donut
Chemical Company 'Define The Beat - B Side'
BassBoy - Let The Bass Be Louder
Mackabrown - Mackabrown12_b
Barrington Levy (featuring Rebel MC) - Under me sensi (legalize it)
Project One - Smokin'
Blame - Music Takes You (Original Mix 1992)
Boyzland - The Rush
Dj DogFace - Fuck off Trumpton
C.M.C. - Raggamuffin Mayhem
Manix - Let Your Mind Be Free (Remix)
Acen - Close Your Eyes Remix 1 (Optikonfusion Mix)
Nebula II -  Atheama (Remix)
Egyptian Empire - The_Horn_Track
Tek 9 - Doughnuts & Ice Cream
Tek 9 - Pon De Corner
Altern 8 - Everybody (1993 Easy Chill Mix)
Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness
DJ Kid Andy - Baby Stop Spinning Me Around (Sweet Girls Mix)

Download / Listen


----------



## Numbers (Mar 10, 2015)

Larry Laffer said:


> Some Downtempo mixes of funk, jazz, breaks. Mixed on turntables. Enjoy.
> 
> https://hearthis.at/8gdKwLJM/shape-up-or-slip-out/
> 
> ...


I have to say Larry, the older mix is spot on also.  Loving it too.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 12, 2015)

Annual Spring Sun Soul mix...spring vibes....






Spring Sun Soul VI

Children of The Sun - The Sun Ra Arkestra
Skylights - Boxcutter & Defcon feat. Kaidi Tatham
Balanzat - Talamanca System
Sunrise - Origination
Phnxdwn - Vestige
Run To The Sun (Instrumental) - NERD
Green Sky - Moon B
Expressions - Linkwood
Back & Forth - The Insiders

stream and download
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/sun-spring-soul.html

thanks to the urbanites who turned me on to some of the tunes on this one: Fez909, damnNAFTA and Jeff Robinson


----------



## Aitch (Mar 13, 2015)

Done two new mixes recently that I like, this one..
https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/allsorts-mix

which is a mixture of House, Deep House Techno Tech House and bass music

Wouter De Moor - Lectures (feat Theo Parrish - original mix)
Emanuel Satie - All The Lights
&Les/American Dj - Crazy Tom
Dj Le Roi - Future
&Me - After Dark
Monoloc - Cupel
Detroit Swindle - Allright (We'll Be)
Alex Coulton - Wiretap
Mak & Pasteman - Dancing Kicks
Modeselector/Sound Pellegrino Thermal Team - Negativity (Bambounou remix)
Octa Octa - Dresses
Forest People - Girl Is Dead
Magic Mountain High - Untitled B
DJRUM - What I Was Doing When I Was Doing What I Was Doing

And this one
https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/o-o-t-d

which is predominately Techno

Oneohtrix Point Never - Zebra
Jon Convex - A Good Woman
Gal Hai Tsadok - Molar
Christian Gerlach- Raw Episodes (Acensor remix)
Antonello Teora- White Sky On Black Walls (original mix)
2000 & One - Shift 2
Mind Against/Locked Groove - Elysium
Asusu - Velez (A Made Up Sound remix 1)
Kreisel - Etoile (original mix)
K Burhan - Showdown (original mix)
Oneohtrix Point Never - He She
Dino Sabatini/Edit Select - Multiplo (Dino Sabatini version)
Oneohtrix Point Never - Boring Angel

Hope you enjoy x


----------



## sim667 (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.brap.fm/2015/03/14/bassface-show-march-archive/

Got our show archive from this month up, UKG, 4x4, Bassline etc

Tracklist on page


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2015)

Aitch said:


> Done two new mixes recently that I like, this one..
> https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/allsorts-mix
> 
> which is a mixture of House, Deep House Techno Tech House and bass music
> ...



Just finished this one, loved it, cheers!


----------



## ringo (Mar 19, 2015)

Forgot to put my last show up here, so here's 2 x 90 minutes of reggae for your delectation.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 18th February 2015.mp3

Red Ash - Vin Morgan (Studio 1 7")
Jah Righteous Plan - Willie Williams (Studio 1 7")
Going The Wrong Way - Al Campbell (Reggae Road 7")
Love Jah Jah Children - Big Youth (Chanan-Jah 7")
Ride On Natty - Righteous Flames (Iroko 7")
Run Away - Winston Jarrett (Iroko 7")
Reality Dub - King Tubby (Black & White 12")
Wisdom - Bob Marley And The Wailers (Trojan 7")
KG's (Cross Roads)  / KG's (Halfway Tree) - Simplicity People (Iroko 7")
Get In The Groove - Heptones (Studio 1 7")
Mean Girl - Larry Marshall (Studio 1 7")
Ride On Brother - Dr Alimantado (Vital Food 7")
Invasion - Crepsoles (Ackee 7")
Natty Never Get Weary - Culture (High Note 12")
What A Disaster - Junior Brown (Mystic 10")
True True To My Heart - Keith Hudson (Mafia 7")
Can I Change My Mind - Alton Ellis (Coxsone 7")
Open The Door To Your Heart - Gregory Isaacs (Cactus 7")
Groovy Dub - The Upsetters (Upsetters 7")
Assemble Not Thyself - The Terrors (Phase 1 12")

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 18th March 2015.mp3

Bushweed Corntrash - Bunny & Ricky (Upsetter 10")
Pyaka - Culture (High Note 12")
Gunman Of JA - Jimmy Riley (Yes 7")
Everybody Needs Money - Jimmy Riley (Yes 10")
Many Changes In Life - Barrington Levy (Jah Guidance 10")
Shaolin Plot - Nicodemus (Jah Guidance 7")
Dangerous - Face & Sheenyboo (Colonel Mustards 7")
Long Way - Daddy Freddy (Colonel Mustards 7")
Holy Rastafari - Amp Outernational & JSTAR ft Darkk Angel (JSTAR 7")
Want More - Dennis Brown - (High Steppers 7")
Another Night In The Ghetto - Kendrick Andy (Fence Beater 7")
Let Your Teardrops Fall - Horace Andy (Sunshot 7")
If I Could Rule The World - Alton Ellis (High Note 12")
Fig Root - Reggae George (High Note 7")
Far Beyond The Blue - Leroy Wallace (Augustus Buchanan 7")
No More Will I Roam - Dennis Brown (Sydna 7")
Chant Down Babylon dubplate cut - Yabby You  & The Prophets (Hot City 7")
Juvenile Delinquent - Black Roots (Kick 7")
If You See My Mary - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 12")
Trod On - Culture (High Note 12")


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2015)

ringo said:


> Forgot to put my last show up here, so here's 2 x 90 minutes of reggae for your delectation.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 18th February 2015.mp3
> 
> ...


Always loved Long Way by Daddy Freddy, it's one of those tracks which I throw some of my best shapes to.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2015)

Aitch said:


> And this one
> https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/o-o-t-d
> 
> which is predominately Techno
> ...



Have choosen this one for tonight's workout, just about to go in


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2015)

Start your long weekend off with some roots and culture

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 1st April 2015.mp3

Ghetto Girl - Leroy Smart (Bone 12")
That Little Girl - Errol Dunkley (Jamaica Sound 12")
Tenayistillin - Abyssinians (Clinch 12")
South Africa - Mighty Travellers (Pressure Sounds 7")
Show And Tell - Freddie McKay (Soferno B 12")
True Love - Icho Candy (Cash Bound 12")
Deceiving Girl - Dennis Brown (Yvonnes Special 12")
Hills And Valleys - Buju Banton (Penthouse 7")
If Jah Was Like Man - Buju Banton (Digital-B 7")
Fire Bun A Weakheart - Bushman (King Jammys 7")
Danger Zone - Capleton (VP 7")
Whom Shall I Be Afraid Of - Barrington Levy (Rub-A-Dub 12")
What You Don't Know - Barry Brown (Jah Life 12")
Second Hand Girl - Scientist (Trojan 12")
The Father Version - Scientist (Fox Fire 7")
King Tubbys In Fine Style - King Tubby (Lee's 7")
Jah Fire Will Be Burning - Hugh Mundell (J & F 12")
From Creation I Man There - Barry Brown (Justice 12")


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2015)

BTW I mentioned that Buju was released from jail but that turns out to be just rumour:

http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/buju-banton-still-florida-jail-despite-deportation-claims


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

ringo  have you seem the lewisham chitter chatter thread lately? Some of us are going to something you may like on Sunday.


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> ringo  have you seem the lewisham chitter chatter thread lately? Some of us are going to something you may like on Sunday.



I know but it's our anniversary and my attempts to persuade Mrs R to spend it in front of a sound system have failed 

Shame, great line up and it'd be a nice day out with you all, have all the funs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2015)

ringo said:


> I know but it's our anniversary and my attempts to persuade Mrs R to spend it in front of a sound system have failed
> 
> Shame, great line up and it'd be a nice day out with you all, have all the funs.



Oh well, she may have a point! 
Have fun too!


----------



## ringo (Apr 2, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh well, she may have a point!
> Have fun too!



Will do, ta


----------



## placid (Apr 2, 2015)

Now That's What I Call House 

Thought I'd put together a little mix of house music. 

I'm not going to start breaking it down into micro/sub genres simply because there is no need. It's house music, that's all you need to know 

The mix is here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/now-thats-what-i-call-house

Artist Tracklist of sorts 

Darand Land 
Soichi Terada 
S.A.M 
Lemon Drop 
JT Donaldson 
Vaib-R 
The Bermuda Triangle 
The Burrell Connection 
Minimal Vision 
Lnrdcroy 
Melodie 
W&P HGG 
Dubbyman 
Profile 
Raymond Castaldi 

As usual, done in one take on a couple of 1210's.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/i-should-play-some-breakcore-bishbashbosh

180-200 bpm rinseout..... Ill admit, I'm a bit out of practice at this speed, but its fun to play 

Your Mind Will Live On - Dr...um
York Rd Badbwoy (big love mix) - ANORAK
Papua Nu Guinea (Bastardisation) - Dr.Bastardo
Fi Dead - Platapussy
Pandora - Dave Skywalker
You're So Cool - weyheyhey !!
Trip (ft. Starrrgasm) - Fat Frumos
Clearly Man - Spongebob Squarewave
The Invader 2000 (l3ft luca5 vs ray von mix) - L3ft Luca5
Total Distort Blackout - Cardopusher
Bleng SLeng 99' - Krumble
Boom - Thorpey
Maria In Da Club - Annoying Ringtone
Keep On Jumping - AleX Tune
Fastman Jonez - Spongebob Squarewave
Tuff Babylon - Shitmat
Close Your Eyes - Thorpey
Turn Back The Time - Spongebob Squarewave


----------



## Boycey (Apr 3, 2015)

Not as clever as it thinks it is. Probably downright awful.

https://www.mixcloud.com/dj_boycey/train-wreck/

1.Combustion Hallmark by Second Storey
2.Banjo (Pariah Edit) by Clark
3.Obey (Dexter Remix) by Vandal and Odissi
4.Ash 2 by Donor/Truss
5.Stand Tall by Aquasky vs Masterblaster
6.Seamonkey (Untold Remix) by Moderat
7.Moon Over Rotherham by Blacknecks
8.Carmella (Four Tet Remix) by Beth Orton
9.Rough 2 by Tessela
10.The Wall (Force Mass Motion Remix) by Koma & Bones
11.Anger by Funckarma
12.Dusted (Buckfunk 3000 Remix) by Leftfield feat Roots Manuva
13.House Of God (Surgeon Remix) by DHS
14.Make Love Fuck War (Don't Use Chevron Mix) by An-Ten-Nae vs Public Enemy
15.Valium Gitans by Sabat Machines
16.Chimes (Gammer Re-Edit) by Hudson Mohawke
17.Lion VIP by Vex'd
18.Still In Love by Splitloop
19.TB Reality by Plump DJs
20.Brockweir by Truss
21.My Rush Chords by MNLTH
22.We Want Your Soul by Freeland


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 6, 2015)

A few weeks ago on my brap fm show I showcased the new Rosko John album - call to arms. Its wonderfully eclectic with tight lyrical flows throughout. This is a 10 minute mini mix of some of my favorite cuts. If you don't know he's a Brixton based artist and local legend. Hope you like it, if you do why not buy the album and support the man. 
https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/promo-mix-of-the-new-call-to-arms-album


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 9, 2015)

latest effort virtually wordless/beatless, church organ, warm synths and ambient drones a few field recordings and so on - click title for download
stream/blog links at bottom...

*hymns of memory*
*Áine O’Dwyer* – Hymn of Memory _ [Music for Church Cleaners vol I & II]_
*Andrew Liles* – Morning Has Broken  _[Cover Girls]_
*Jo Johnson* – Words Came After Music  _[Weaving]_
*Steve Moore* – Val Sans Retuor _ [Other Voices 04]_
*Errors* – Early Nights  _[Lease of Life]_
*Ondness* – Rod Serling’s Predator _ [Them Corja]_
*Monolake* – Inwards _ [X I E]_
*Samantha Glass* – Creator’s Balance _ [Surface Water Perception]_
*Morkebla* – Dungeon Rave _ [Meet Me in a Decompression Chamber]_
*Karen Gwyer* – Infernal Selection Enceinte Version_  [I’ve Been You Twice]_
*James Place* – Simmered and Brewed  _[Living On Superstition]_
*Jasmine Guffond* – Useful Knowledge _ [Yellow Bell]_
*Oren Ambarchi* – Quixotism Part 2 _ [Quixotism]_
*Kevin Drumm* – Social Interaction
_[2014 Everything’s Going along as Usual and Then All Shit Breaks Loose.]_
*loscil* – Luna  _[for Greta]_
*Steinbrüchel* – 06 _ [Parallel Landscapes]_
*Internazionale* – A Lament Of What Was Lost  _[Elegy For The Victors]_
*Sean McCann* – Vacant Passage _ [Ten Impressions for Piano & Strings]_
* Áine O’Dwyer* – We Plough the Fields and Scatter_  [Music for Church Cleaners vol I & II]_


stream - https://www.mixcloud.com/hickeysonic/hymns-of-memory/
blog - https://hickeysonic.wordpress.com/2015/04/09/hymns-of-memory/


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 9, 2015)

ouchmonkey said:


> latest effort virtually wordless/beatless, church organ, warm synths and ambient drones a few field recordings and so on - click title for download
> stream/blog links at bottom...
> 
> *hymns of memory*
> ...



Heard practically all the tracks in the mix, interested to see how you blend them though, will give it a listen.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 9, 2015)

placid said:


> Now That's What I Call House
> 
> Thought I'd put together a little mix of house music.
> 
> ...



Basically proper funked up soulful deepness for those not familiar with the artists. Will give it a download. House music all night long.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 9, 2015)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/i-should-play-some-breakcore-bishbashbosh
> 
> 180-200 bpm rinseout..... Ill admit, I'm a bit out of practice at this speed, but its fun to play
> 
> ...



not listened to this yet, but with spongebob squarewave, thorpy and platapussy it can't go wrong


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

bumping this now spring is properly springing....


ska invita said:


> Annual Spring Sun Soul mix...spring vibes....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> bumping this now spring is properly springing....



Am at home today so gonna honour your efforts and listen to this.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

i feel suitably honoured


----------



## Numbers (Apr 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i feel suitably honoured


So you should mate, the mixes on your blog are the mainstay of my music listening.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

cheer numbers xx ~ ive been a bit slack on putting new mixes together of late ~ once i get my life together i'll be on it a bit more ~ hopefully from summer onwards


----------



## Numbers (Apr 10, 2015)

Apologies also tho' mate as I never gave you feed back on the album, I will do.  Have not listened to it in full in 1 sitting which is what I really want to do.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 10, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Apologies also tho' mate as I never gave you feed back on the album, I will do.  Have not listened to it in full in 1 sitting which is what I really want to do.


bin it ~ i've got updated mastered mixes and sparkley versions in the wings


----------



## Numbers (Apr 10, 2015)

Nah man... original recording.  It'll be worth a fortune in years to come.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 10, 2015)

But it's priceless now


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2015)

ouchmonkey said:


> latest effort virtually wordless/beatless, church organ, warm synths and ambient drones a few field recordings and so on - click title for download
> stream/blog links at bottom...
> 
> *hymns of memory*
> ...


nice one - on the d/l - nice to see you put jo johnson in there - are you coming to her play at the RFH?


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> nice one - on the d/l - nice to see you put jo johnson in there - are you coming to her play at the RFH?


no. it looks like a great show though


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2015)

Congo Call: Africa-inspired jazz 1956-1970

Tanganyika {intro edit} - The Buddy Collette &Chico Hamilton Sextet (1956)
Home In Africa - Horace Parlan (1963)
Blue Nile - Alice Coltrane (1970)
The Egyptian - Art Blakey and the Jazz Messengers (1964)
Congo Call - Prince Lasha (1963)
Ghana Spice (pt1) - Candido (1970)
Man From South Africa - Max Roach (1961)
Man From Tanganyika - McCoy Tyner (1967)
Liberia - John Coltrane Quartet (1964)
Appointment in Ghana - Jackie McLean (1960)

little write up, stream, download etc
http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/congo-call-african-inspired-jazz-1956.html


----------



## Coolfonz (Apr 22, 2015)

Fuck you, you're not the man mix
https://soundcloud.com/coolfonz/fuck-you-youre-not-the-man-mix-april-2015

House...Da Capo, Deetron, Osunlade, Tony Lionni...tracklisting soon


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 25, 2015)

I did a special 2 hour Garage mix last year - its a bit if a banger if you're in the mood for those vibes. 

https://www.mixcloud.com/bbarchive/bashy-beats-show-10072014-brap-fm/


----------



## caleb (Apr 27, 2015)

Continuing the mixes I've been doing with a friend: dark and intense with a few weird things thrown in.

Sylvian & Sakamoto - Bamboo Houses [Virgin]
Privacy - Dimensional Separation [Klasse Wrecks]
Andy Stott - Demon in the Attic [Modern Love]
Drexciya - Journey Home [Warp]
Direct - Let It Ride (Remix) [R&S]
Sling & Samo - DJ Tool #1 [LIES]
Wanexa - The Man From Colours [Discomagic Records]
Zenker Brothers - Davin [Tresor]
Steve Poindexter - Betsy Smith [Rush Hour]
Bourbonese Qualk - Lies (Ancient Methods Remix) [Mannequin]
Function - Psychic Warfare (Vatican Shadow Remix) [Ostgut Ton]
DJ Bone - The Haunting [Metroplex]
Head Front Panel - Untitled [Head Front Panel]
Mystery Plane - Road Movie [Modell Records]
Smegma - Can’t Look Straight [Mute]

https://soundcloud.com/tanzwuth/tanz003


----------



## zeedoodles (May 3, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/zeedoodles-compilation

A compilation of records that I am loving at the moment. Some old some new, some rare and some popular. If you like the tracks please support the producers / artists and buy their music that way they can afford to make more amazing tunes.

This one is all over the place - Electro, Chug, Synth, Disco and more. Bitch to record as my 1210's only go to + / - 8 but real fun. I will not win any awards for mixing but I tried to keep everything smooth (ish)

Track List
Craig Bratley Feat Penuckle - Mannequin (Ewan Pearson Mix)
Papertiger And The Catcammer Orchestra ‎– In The Disko
Markus Gibb - Prey
Dunkeltier - Disco Train (Dunkeltier Edit)
Vox Low - Something Is Wrong (Javi Redondo Remix)
Broken English Club - Channel 83
C.A.R - Idle Eyes (Roman Flügel Remix)
Manfredas - Square Lights (Zongamin Remix Take 2)
Boot and Tax - Niente Per Niente (Original Mix)
Youngtee & Joe Hart - Invisible Men
C.A.R Glock'd (The Asphodells Remix)


----------



## Aitch (May 6, 2015)

Here's a new one from me inspired by Reclaim Brixton - Techno & House 
https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/our-streets-mix

Soundbyte recorded at Reclaim Brixton Demo - Our Streets 
LCC - AdAmmas (Throwing Snow remix) 
Scuba - Why You Feel so Low 
Oscar Mulero - Mindful Body 
Alex Smoke - Tommy Knockers 
Matrixxman - 808 State Of Mind 
Agoria - Bapt Amme 
Alex Smoke - Divination 
Darkotic - Behind The Veil 
Trus'me - I Want You (Alan Fitzpatrick remix) 
Lewis Boardman - Work On Me (Original Mix) 
&Les - Fighters 
Paul Woolford - Erotic Discourse (Dense & Pika remix) 
Fjaak - Don't Leave Me 
Brian Sanhaji - NonZero 
Phase - Tunnel Vision 
Marcos Cabral - Virginia 
Helena Hauff - Drowning Demons 
Our Streets


----------



## sim667 (May 10, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/sim667/footwork-and-kick-mix

Little impromptu sunday mix from me today, footwork-jungle-kick type stuff.



> Loving Touch Fracture
> Jungle Juke MISCHIEF
> Black Diamond (Zubuntu Remix) Bones & Money
> Come and get it FishStix
> ...


----------



## nogojones (May 10, 2015)

sim667 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/sim667/i-should-play-some-breakcore-bishbashbosh
> 
> 180-200 bpm rinseout..... Ill admit, I'm a bit out of practice at this speed, but its fun to play
> 
> ...



finally got round to listening to this properly. it's great!


----------



## Aitch (May 13, 2015)

New mix of DnB/Jungle
https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/the-rinse-out-mix

Detail - Breakout
Dan HarbarNan - Rendering The Garlic Boy (Loxy & Resound Remix)
6Blocc - Bad Boy Tune (vocal mix)
Skeptical - Imperial
Cult Key - Entice
Kasious & Goreteks - Blackstar
Paradox - Rockdown
Rainforest - vanished
Chris Inperspective - Hard Lip Kiss
Rainforest - Dark Passenger
Paradox & Seba - Delusions (Original Mix)
Dave Owen/Zere/Jaybee - Ask Them
Fatman D - London Slums (DJ Limited Jungle Remix)
Ricky Force & Greenleaf - Dangerous
The Dark Soldier - Dread Prophet
Will Miles - Sandwich Tab
Poschek - One Day (Original Mix)
Mutants- Locked Up abroad 
Poschek - In Low Orbit (Original Mix)
RoyGreen/Protone/Big bud - The Five Spot (Original Mix)
Toez - My Children Name My Songs
Chris Inperspective - Distinct
Toez - The Music Box


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 16, 2015)

Aitch is on it at the moment!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 16, 2015)

I had El Bomba on my show for a guest mix - he served up 1 hour of straight raggamuffin hip hop business. Its a killer set!

Mixcloud link here to see what its all about with a download link in the description if you are feeling it. 

https://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/el-bomba-on-the-bashy-beats-show-pt2/


----------



## Numbers (May 21, 2015)

ringo said:


> Start your long weekend off with some roots and culture
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 1st April 2015.mp3
> 
> ...


Missed this... not now tho'- utterly brilliant ringo mate.  Show And Tell is one of our fav tracks, anytime we hear it the missus and I sing it loud and throw down our very best Peacock shapes to it.


----------



## ringo (May 21, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Missed this... not now tho'- utterly brilliant ringo mate.  Show And Tell is one of our fav tracks, anytime we hear it the missus and I sing it loud and throw down our very best Peacock shapes to it.



Thanks mate, that's put a much needed smile on my face


----------



## Aitch (May 24, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Missed this... not now tho'- utterly brilliant ringo mate.  Show And Tell is one of our fav tracks, anytime we hear it the missus and I sing it loud and throw down our very best Peacock shapes to it.



Ha! 

Nice tunes Ringo!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (May 25, 2015)

New Jungle mix from me, mostly new tunes but all killer no filler. Ragga Junglist vibes throughout. Download or stream it from sound cloud. 
https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/jungle-mix-2015


----------



## twentythreedom (May 28, 2015)

A late '90s trance / hard house etc mix I just dug up 

https://www.mixcloud.com/dj_orangepeel/dj-orangepeel-hoovermadness-3/


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 30, 2015)

One of my old lovers rock mixes made it into a Quietus feature on their writers' favourite mixes:
http://thequietus.com/articles/17840-quietus-writers-favourite-dj-mix-albums

Also just reminded myself that I did a best of 2005 reggae/dancehall mix ten years ago that not many people heard:
https://www.mixcloud.com/johnedenuk/john-eden-rough-and-ready-best-of-2005-reggae-mix/


----------



## ddraig (May 30, 2015)

got it on already!


----------



## ringo (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 27th May 2015.mp3

How Long Jah - Misty In Roots (People Unite 12")
Too Much Commercialization Of Rastafari - Jacob Miller (Rockers 12")
Keep On Knocking - Jacob Miller (Greensleeves 12")
Pablo In Moonlight City - Augustus Pablo (Sufferer's Heights 12")
I'm A Levi - Ijah Man Levi (Hail I Hymn LP)
Christopher Columbus - Little Roy (Copasetic 12")
Peoples Choice - Ray Darwin (Tads 7")
Banduloo - Beres Hammond (Harmony House 7")
Fire - Beres Hammond (Harmony House 7")
True Herbalist - Fire Torch (Big Chune 7")
By His Deeds - VC (Dig Dis 7")
Judgement - Ginjah (Gaza 7")
Gunzalis - Luciano (Xterminator 7")
No Gabbon - Luciano & Beres Hammond (Exterminator 7")
Repatriation - Cocoa Tea (Exterminator 12")
Free Up De Herb - Sizzla (Maximum Sound 7)
Ghetto People Song - Everton Blender (Flames 7")
Why Be Afraid - Tony Rebel (Flames 7")
Jah Jah Higher Than High - Rocktone (Observer 12")

Misty In Roots


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 1, 2015)

*





BACK TO MINE : RICHIE BLOOD*
In the 2000's there was a mix series called Back to Mine. If you don't know the compilations were based on what a DJ would play at home after a night out, rather than as part of a nightclub session. I always fancied having a stab at one and so here it is. Turn down the lights, get comfy and let me soothe your ears. Download available here: https://www.sendspace.com/file/2bpb6e

Listen and stream it here: https://www.mixcloud.com/RichieBlood/back-to-mine-richie-blood/
*
Track List*
Dietro Casa - Ludovico Einaudi 
Jasmine (feat. Gemma Dunleavy)- Murlo																	 
Black Rose - Klashnekoff															   
Faardaa - Toddla T																   
Heathen Child (Weatherall Mix)- Grinderman																 
Church Heathen - Shaggy																	 
New York is killing me (Rework) - Gil Scott Heron														   
Driving Me Wild (Remix)- Bryan Ferry																	   
Aloha Hazyville - Riton																																			 
Give It Up (Vin Sol & Matrixxman Edit)- Sade																	   
Can U Feel It - Mr. Fingers															   
Sign Of The Wildside - Prince / Lou Reed / Tribe called quest															 
Rose Rouge (Edit) - St Germaine																	   
4AM (The Lucid Phase)- Tru Funk																 
Analogue Bubblebath (Edit)- Aphex Twin												 
Say My Name (Cyril Hahn Remix)- Destiny's Child																												  
I Am the Black Gold of the Sun - Nuyorican Soul															 
Play The Game (Extended Version)- Roni Size


----------



## Numbers (Jun 2, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is nothing short of exceptional... merci beaumuthafuckincoup.  Am loving listening to this, and I'm only at 'Sign of the Wildside'.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 3, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 4, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Congo Call: Africa-inspired jazz 1956-1970
> 
> Tanganyika {intro edit} - The Buddy Collette &Chico Hamilton Sextet (1956)
> Home In Africa - Horace Parlan (1963)
> ...




This is the first time I've been on the boards in ages, and I find this. This is lush as fuck, thanks for sharing! I'll have to come back more often


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 7, 2015)

A mix of last months purchases, acid chuggers and assorted electronic delights.


https://soundcloud.com/dominic_zeedoodles/spring-15-tunes


FK Club - illuminati (Astro Lab)
Minos - Easy, Headman Remix (Meant)
Chamboché - Gwyllt (Tusk Wax 18)
Orsett - La Age de Glace, Jonathan Kusuma Remix (I'm a Cliche)
Antoni Maiovvi - Ministry Of Death, Manpower remix (Tusk Wax 17)
Minos - Minos (Meant)
Duncan Gray - Kick Intrusion (Bird Sacrer)
Craig Bratley - Beat on the Drum, Midnight Special Remix (Tsuba)
Naduve & Katzele - Nein, The Claydermans Oh Nein remix (Rothmans)
Vosper - Isolation, Marc Houle Remix (Meant)
Mutado Pintado - Sworn Virgins - Lazy Boy, Fabrizio Mammarella Crash Course Mix (lddlm)
Vosper - Kabuki Playboy (Meant)


----------



## Aitch (Jun 8, 2015)

Here's a more down tempo selection from me good for late night chilling
Hip-Hop, Breaks  and Dubstep amongst other stuff 


https://soundcloud.com/aitchelle/after-the-dance-mix


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 8, 2015)

Aitch yes - loving this


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2015)

Roots music old and new

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 10th June 2015.mp3

Love Fire - Bunny Wailer (Island 12")
Rise Ethiopians - I Haicideons & I Jarzie (Greensleeves 12")
Rasta Reminiscence - Stan Martin (RAM 7")
No Love - Black Traps (Mutt & Jeff 7")
Ghetto Tribulation - Black Council (Cultural Connection 7")
River Flow On - David Madden (Kingston Connexion 12")
Watermelon Man - Horace Martin (Mister Tipsy 7")
Greetings - Half Pint (Power House 12")
Simmer Down - Wailers (Studio 1 7")
I Am A Fool - Ken Boothe (Coxsone 7")
Rudy, A Message To You - Dandy Livingstone (Maxi Trojan 7")
Combination Drifter - Dennis Walks & I Roy (Moodisc 12")
Keep On Trying - Twinkle Brothers Virgin Frontline 12")
Rasta Pon Top - Twinkle Brothers (Twinkle 12")
Jahoviah [horns cut] - Twinkle Brothers (Dubplate)
Moulding Rock - Diggory Kenrick (Movements 10")
Restoreth My Soul - Kibir La Amlak Feat. Malija (KLA Dub Box 7")
Heavens Declare - Kibir La Amlak (KLA Dub Box 7")
Samora Machel Dub - Tiqur Ambassa Meets Kibir La Amlak (KLA Dub Box 7")
Take Me Oh Jah - Samory I (Black Dub 7")
Ten Plagues - Lyrical Benjie (King Shiloh 12")


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is a guest mix from Bluntskull and its an up for it selection of new Jungle and Drum Step bangers. Not for the faint hearted but its very good indeed.

https://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/bluntskull-on-the-bashy-beats-show/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2015)

ringo said:


> Roots music old and new
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 10th June 2015.mp3
> 
> ...



great  show as always Ringo- enjoyed those new Kibir La Amlak's especially and congratulations on your new twinkling baby


----------



## ffsear (Jun 20, 2015)

House and Deep House.   Mostly new for this sumer

https://soundcloud.com/brixtonrats/charlie-a-house-and-breaks-2015


----------



## moody (Jun 22, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Listening.


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2015)

Heavy roots

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 24th June 2015.mp3

Children of the Emperor [Dubplate Mix] - Albert Malawi (Uprising 7")
Jah Jah Children - Brigadier Jerry (Uprising 7")
Deliver Me From My Enemies - Yabby You (Yabby You 7")
Lift Up Your Conscience - Israel Vibration (Top Ranking 7")
Wailing Of Black People - Velvet Shadows (Horse 7")
Africa - Rico (Island 7")
Golden Daffodils - Fulk Reid (Uprising 7")
Fight the Rasses - Mojo Blue (Uprising 7")
Pirate Columbus - Brigadier Jerry (Uprising 7")
Not the Man For You - KC White (Soul Proff 7")
No No No - KC White (Soul Proff 7")
Rock On - Gregory Isaacs (Nationwide 12")
Mr Talkative - Horace Andy (Moods 12")
Things A Come Up To Bump - The Bassies (Coxsone 7")
Go Deh Natty Go Deh - Dr Alimantado (Ital 7")
Sorrow - Lee Van Cliff (Jah All Mighty 7")
Father Nature - Patrick Cool(Jah All Mighty 7")
Don't Go Away - Nathan Skyers (Jah All Mighty 7")
No Fire It - McWoner (Well Charge 7")
Reality - Horace Ferguson (Channel 1 10")
Why Oh Why - Horace Andy (Channel 1 10")
Separation - Tony Tuff 10" (Channel 1 10")
Warrior - Ciddy Bop (Channel 1 7")
War - Wailing Souls & Ranking Trevor (Greensleeves 12")
Robbers Roost - Mikey Dread & King Tubby (40 Leg 7")


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 25, 2015)

On it now @ringo - thanks as always for your ace selections


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 29, 2015)

Over the next 10 weeks I am preparing an hour long set of Dancehall and Reggae from each year thoughout the 90's.

Last night I kicked it off with 1990 - listen and download here https://soundcloud.com/brapradio/1990-dancehall-and-reagge-richie-blood


----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2015)

going straight on!
loved yer back to mine too


----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2015)

Chilled summer house mix.

Download 2hrs @256kbps

Tracklist
1 Crescendo - Self Explanatory 

 2 Waiting for You - Vassilis Skolikis 

 3 Seriuos Music - Sun 3 

 4 Contemplate Life - Matrix I.I.I. 

 5 Morning Breeze - Spiritual Soul 

 6 City Lights - Spiritual Soul 

 7 After Midnight - Neber Sover 

 8 Something Happened with the Beat - Aba Abas 

 9 Never Too Late - Felicia Bye 

 10 Music to Move - Yekuro Losho 

 11 Now - Monroe Days 

 12 Sun Is Shining - Microwave Monkeys 

 13 Around Town - Mighty Real 

 14 Hypnofunk - Vincent Groove 

 15 Squared Rumours - Over Range 

 16 Switch It Up - Helfau Reload 

 17 Gradually - Random Classes 

 18 Beautiful Life - Chiffre 100 

 19 Skies - Chiffre 100 

 20 Converting - Sigother 

 21 Going Deeper - Soul Emphasis 

 22 Delta Inflections - Najwars 

 23 Tell Me Why - Rey Salinero 

 24 Iconically - Simplex Sensus 

 25 Don't Stop - Garagestylerz 

 26 Get Down - Self Explanatory 

 27 Your Pride - Simone Godenzi 

 28 Atonality - Mighty Real 

 29 Double Motion - Sigother 

 30 Pump Up The Volume - MARRS


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 29, 2015)

ddraig said:


> going straight on!
> loved yer back to mine too


Thankyou!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2015)

As its the hottest day of the year (here in London at least) am digging out this little old mix i did for such occasions....heatwave music, taking you to the balearic mediterranean, passing through south america and on to the carribean and harlem.





1. Loco Dice - Minia Brasiliera 
2. Maxence Syric -Sueno Latino
3. Sueno Latino - Sueno Latino
4. Tullio de Piscopo - Stop Bajon (Primavera)
5. Azymuth - Free as a Bird
6. Bitty McLean & The Supersonics - Cruisin'
7. Deodato - Superstrut
8. The Main Ingerdient - Happiness is Just Around the Bend
9. Burning Spear - We Are Free

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/hottest-day-of-year.html


----------



## Moronik (Jun 30, 2015)

On Sunday locked myself in my bedroom and dusted off some bonkers '92 tunes and finally got a mix done. Full of all the mad things I like about hardcore: pitched-up screaming divas, massive breakbeats, huge bass-lines, and frenzied rave-stabs.


https://soundcloud.com/moronik/1992-raw-to-the-kore






EDIT: the above pic is not of my bedroom haha


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> As its the hottest day of the year (here in London at least) am digging out this little old mix i did for such occasions....heatwave music, taking you to the balearic mediterranean, passing through south america and on to the carribean and harlem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going on now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> This is going on now



I've got it on too!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2015)

Moronik said:


> On Sunday locked myself in my bedroom and dusted off some bonkers '92 tunes and finally got a mix done. Full of all the mad things I like about hardcore: pitched-up screaming divas, massive breakbeats, huge bass-lines, and frenzied rave-stabs.
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/moronik/1992-raw-to-the-kore
> ...


great set mate - half way in and havent heard even one of those tune before! What was exciting at that time was that everything was totally unexpected, so not knowing any of the tunes captures some of that feeling... looking forward to the next Planet!
#


porno thieving gypsy said:


> Over the next 10 weeks I am preparing an hour long set of Dancehall and Reggae from each year thoughout the 90's.
> 
> Last night I kicked it off with 1990 - listen and download here https://soundcloud.com/brapradio/1990-dancehall-and-reagge-richie-blood


big!
good luck with the rest of the series
looking forward to it


----------



## Moronik (Jun 30, 2015)

ska invita said:


> great set mate - half way in and havent heard even one of those tune before! What was exciting at that time was the everything was totally unexpected, so not knowing any of the tunes captures some of that feeling... looking forward to the next Planet!



Thanks mate! I really appreciate that!! It wasn't intended to be an obscure set, but they are some of my fave tunes. I usually play darker stuff, so I thought I would play something a bit more euphoric this time. But still hard as nails of course


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 30, 2015)

Moronik said:


> On Sunday locked myself in my bedroom and dusted off some bonkers '92 tunes and finally got a mix done. Full of all the mad things I like about hardcore: pitched-up screaming divas, massive breakbeats, huge bass-lines, and frenzied rave-stabs.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/moronik/1992-raw-to-the-kore



Yeah, wicked stuff mate!


----------



## nogojones (Jun 30, 2015)

Moronik said:


> On Sunday locked myself in my bedroom and dusted off some bonkers '92 tunes and finally got a mix done. Full of all the mad things I like about hardcore: pitched-up screaming divas, massive breakbeats, huge bass-lines, and frenzied rave-stabs.



I picked this up from soundcloud earlier today and never twigged you was from here. I need to pay more attention in life generally


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Moronik (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey guys the kind people at Rat Records asked me to do an in-store eclectic set a couple of weeks ago. Rat Records is an awesome record store down in Camberwell in South London and has some SERIOUS tunes. 
I got to _look_ at a £120 grime record but I wasn't even allowed to touch it, let alone listen to it haha 
(it was black and had a blank white label if you're wondering)

Here's the set:
https://www.mixcloud.com/ratrecords/rat-session-13-rory-moronik/

Unfortunately only about half of the set got recorded. So no techno or rave I'm afraid!
What you're left with is a mix of reggae, funk, rock & roll, italo disco, electro and hip hop


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2015)

What's the grime tune, Moronik ?


----------



## Moronik (Jul 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's the grime tune, Moronik ?



can't remember its name, but it was by Ruff Sqwad I think


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2015)

Moronik said:


> can't remember its name, but it was by Ruff Sqwad I think


this is £120 on discogs http://www.discogs.com/sell/item/173471550


----------



## Moronik (Jul 2, 2015)

that might be it.... not sure though


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2015)

Moronik said:


> On Sunday locked myself in my bedroom and dusted off some bonkers '92 tunes and finally got a mix done. Full of all the mad things I like about hardcore: pitched-up screaming divas, massive breakbeats, huge bass-lines, and frenzied rave-stabs.
> 
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/moronik/1992-raw-to-the-kore
> ...



Is that rutabowa towards the right there?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 3, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is that rutabowa towards the right there?


err it looks like it but i don't remember ever owning that t shirt or that cap. however if it is a photo from a distant planet at the royal sovereign i guess it probably is me


----------



## Moronik (Jul 3, 2015)

It was taken in Dalston at Bar 512 in April


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 3, 2015)

Moronik said:


> It was taken in Dalston at Bar 512 in April


oh right, i wasn't at that one so it isn't me. i meant to go tho, maybe i just projected myself there.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 3, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> oh right, i wasn't at that one so it isn't me. i meant to go tho, maybe i just projected myself there.



Seems you have some sort of freaky rave-clone going to parties pretending to be you.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 3, 2015)

good on him, keeping the flame burning.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.brap.fm/2015/07/04/acoustic-chemistry-bassface-show-july-2015/

Two hours of bassline and 4x4 from me...... My compadre couldn't make the show, so there isn't the normal to and fro of styles we normally have..... just full on wompy lengers



> Tracklist
> 
> *Title – Artist*
> 
> ...


----------



## Moronik (Jul 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> http://www.brap.fm/2015/07/04/acoustic-chemistry-bassface-show-july-2015/
> 
> Two hours of bassline and 4x4 from me...... My compadre couldn't make the show, so there isn't the normal to and fro of styles we normally have..... just full on wompy lengers



Cool! I'm really getting into bassline and 4x4 so this will go down a treat!


----------



## sim667 (Jul 5, 2015)

Moronik said:


> Cool! I'm really getting into bassline and 4x4 so this will go down a treat!


There's a couple of cock ups, but I hope they're not too distracting

The last tune is a total wildcard too, definately not a bassline track


----------



## Moronik (Jul 9, 2015)

sim667 said:


> There's a couple of cock ups, but I hope they're not too distracting
> 
> The last tune is a total wildcard too, definately not a bassline track



I've been enjoying it so far, but i havent listened to the end yet. My shitty headphones carry hardly any bass, so im missing most of it 

Is it me or is there a bit of a bassline/garage revival happening? Been to a few house parties where people have been playing it. Also an interest seems to be growing amongst my housemates... What do you think?


----------



## sim667 (Jul 9, 2015)

Moronik said:


> I've been enjoying it so far, but i havent listened to the end yet. My shitty headphones carry hardly any bass, so im missing most of it
> 
> Is it me or is there a bit of a bassline/garage revival happening? Been to a few house parties where people have been playing it. Also an interest seems to be growing amongst my housemates... What do you think?



Yeah definitely.... i mean it speed garage never really went anywhere particularly around sheffield, but everything repeats, and this time its bass house/UKG/speed garage/Bassline's turn.... I think I start having a bash at mixing in about 2009, but just on a computer, and then got my controller in 2011 and I'd kind of cut my teeth on a mix of mutant bass and offmenut stuff (which is predominantly bassline) and then I'd trying and throw dubstep and drum step in....

But my house mate who was a deep dark dubstep dj is even playing garage tunes now, although he likes the experimental garage side of it, but stuff like zed bias, roska, my nu long have been really popular the last year or two...


----------



## Moronik (Jul 10, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Yeah definitely.... i mean it speed garage never really went anywhere particularly around sheffield, but everything repeats, and this time its bass house/UKG/speed garage/Bassline's turn.... I think I start having a bash at mixing in about 2009, but just on a computer, and then got my controller in 2011 and I'd kind of cut my teeth on a mix of mutant bass and offmenut stuff (which is predominantly bassline) and then I'd trying and throw dubstep and drum step in....
> 
> But my house mate who was a deep dark dubstep dj is even playing garage tunes now, although he likes the experimental garage side of it, but stuff like zed bias, roska, my nu long have been really popular the last year or two...




Good to know! I've been getting some garage and bassline bits and pieces the last couple of months. When I went to Balter it was quite strange to hear a lot of the same tunes drifting out of the main tents haha!


----------



## sim667 (Jul 10, 2015)

Moronik said:


> Good to know! I've been getting some garage and bassline bits and pieces the last couple of months. When I went to Balter it was quite strange to hear a lot of the same tunes drifting out of the main tents haha!


I really want to go to balter next year!


----------



## Moronik (Jul 10, 2015)

It was really good mate! Perfect size, great people, awesome music. Off me Nut crew ruled it! I'd been talking about bassline/garage to my mates and they were very skeptical to say the least.... but they were totally having it when the time came! So glad to say, they were fully converted by the end of it!


----------



## sim667 (Jul 10, 2015)

Moronik said:


> It was really good mate! Perfect size, great people, awesome music. Off me Nut crew ruled it! I'd been talking about bassline/garage to my mates and they were very skeptical to say the least.... but they were totally having it when the time came! So glad to say, they were fully converted by the end of it!



Yeah, I've even been asked to play at a festival this year, they even said to me "we wouldn't normally go for that kind of thing, but garage is a guilty pleasure"

I've been trying out some production too, not with the best of results unfortunately, but got a couple of things on soundcloud..... I struggle with changing the tune up enough, and build ups more than anything.


----------



## placid (Jul 10, 2015)

This is a mix I did to celebrate Pure Radio's 5th Anniversary. Many thanks to Taeke and to Mart for getting me part of the radio.
Unfortunately I never got to meet Mart in person as he passed away before we could arrange a meet up.
Mix is here - https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/pure-5th-anniversary

Here's a kind of tracklist for the mix

Tin man - killekill 
Global Goon - I Love Acid 
Posthuman - I Love Acid 
Fett Burger - Velvet Vortex 
Bernard Badie - Open Up 
Baradatrax - Definitive
 Random Factor - 20/20 
Amir Alexander - Vanguard 
Perseus Trax - I Love Acid 
CH- Signal Laboratories  
Brad Peterson  
Stasis - Other World
 Patrice Scott - Sistrum
 Jerome Hill - I Love Acid 
The End Game Is Now - Subwax 
Burrell Brothers
 Perseus Trax - I Love Acid 
Guy Called Gerald - Blow Your House Down 
Omar s - Fxhe  
House of Doors - Mood hut 
Sandra Galli- Minimum Syndicate  
Rodney Bakerr - Rocking House

All done in one hit using very big, black cds and an autosync button.
A few bits where the autosync didn't work but nice tunes anyway. Perseus and his out of timeness.


----------



## caleb (Jul 13, 2015)

New mix I done wi me pal...

Arpanet - Wireless Internet [Record Makers]
Muslimgauze - Untitled [Staalplaat]
Six Six Seconds - Tearing Down Heaven [Blackest Ever Black]
Coil - Triple Sun [Threshold House]
Silent Servant - Moral Divide (Endless) [Hospital Productions]
Chris Carter - Climbing [White Stains Tapes]
Shackleton - Silver Keys [Woe To The Septic Heart!]
Electronome - Een Drumcomputer & Een Synthesizer [Interr-Ference Communications]
Green Gums - ZoZoMoNo [Diagonal]
John T. Gast - Congress [Planet Mu]
Croatian Amour & Lust For Youth - Strike Gently [Posh Isolation]
Xosar - Sail 2 Elderon [Black Opal]
Zerkalo - In The Middle [Clone]
Tropic of Cancer - The One Left [Mannequin]
David Bowie - Art Decade [RCA]
Julianna Barwick - Prizewinning [Asthmatic Kitty]
ELpH vs Coil - Ended [Eskaton]

https://soundcloud.com/tanzwuth/tanz004


----------



## ringo (Jul 13, 2015)

More roots

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 8th July 2015.mp3

Youthman - Horace Ferguson (Channel 1 10")
Satisfy Me - Horace Andy (Channel 1 10")
They Never Love - I Stings (Black Skin The Prophet 7")
Bad Intention - Israel Vibration (Jahlovemusik 7")
Why Worry - Israel Vibration (Orthodox 7")
In A Disa Time - The Itals (Love Love Love 7")
Can't Hide From Jah - Heptones (Greensleeves 12")
Poor And Clean - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 12")
Bad Minded - Trison Palma (Black Solidarity 7")
Mercy of Jah - Albert Malawi (Negus Music 7")
Jah Is Sweet - Albert Malawi(Negus Music 7")
Ethiopia Land - Albert Malawi (Negus Music 7")
Send Another Moses - Lopez Walker (Phase 1 7")
Hard Times - Pablo Gad (Burning Vibrations 12")
Problems - Horace Andy (Pressure Sounds 7")
Lovers Mood - Augustus Pablo (Pressure Sounds 7")
Fade Away - Junior Byles (Well Charge 7")
Rootsman - I Roy (Love 7")
Hospital Trolley - I Roy (Love 7")
Suffering Child - Symbols (Archive 12")


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 16, 2015)

*With Lambeth Show, Brixton Splash and Notting Hill Carnival about to happen it felt right to drop a straight Bashment mix.*
https://soundcloud.com/richie-blood/summer-bashment-mix

*HAPPY HOUR RIDDIM*
A BAGGA TINGS - ALKALINE
WAY UP STAY UP - CHI CHING CHING X POPCAAN
BADMIND PEOPLE - BEENIE MAN
FREE UP - TARRUS RILEY FT. ZAGGA
MI NUH TRUST PEOPLE - VYBZ KARTEL

*AFTER PARTY RIDDIM*
NO MAN TO MI SPLIFF - AIDONIA
GANJA MI SMOKE - SEAN PAUL
WE RUN ROAD - BEENIE MAN
INNA DI LOBBY - POPCAAN
LIVING IT UP - ALKALINE

#TEXT MESSAGE - BUSY SIGNAL
FOUNDATION - CADENZA FT STYLO G & BUSY SIGNAL

*GREATEST CREATION RIDDIM *
DON DADDY - KONSHENS
GREATEST CREATION - TARRUS RILEY
HEAR MI NUH - AGENT SASCO
SELFIE - LADY SAW

NEEDLE EYE - SPICE

*AUTOBAN RIDDIM *
NO STRESS - BLING DAWG
HOLD HIM - BEENIE MAN
YOU MAKE ME - KONSHENS
GO HARD - BOUNTY KILLER FT. IYARA & MR PEPPA
NAH LEF - D’ANGEL

*WAH DI TALK RIDDIM*
MORE THAN YOU - ALKALINE
ME & MI EX - LADY SAW
BAD - I OCTANE
DUPPY DEM - DEMARCO
NO TIME FI TRACE - MAVADO

*ELASTIC RIDDIM *
BORN FI DIS - MAVADO
JAMAICA LAND WE LOVE - VYBZ KARTEL
INNA YUH BELLY - ALKALINE
CYAA DO WE NUTTN' -SUKU WARD

*JELLY WATA RIDDIM*
A BOY LIKE ME - MAVADO
NO REGULAR (LILLY) - ALKALINE
KILL DEM WITH STYLE - BEENIE MAN

*NEW MONEY RIDDIM *
WHEN YOU WINE - KALADO
PARTY TUURN UP - RDX
CREDIT ALONE DONE - VYBZ KARTEL

*GUITAR STRING RIDDIM*
DUTTY BADMIND - DEMARCO
SUMMER TIME (WHAT WOULD I DO) - ELEPHANT MAN
FEEL SO GOOD - BEENIE MAN
EVERYDAY - SEAN PAUL

LIKKLE - J CAPRI


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2015)

90 minutes of 'Future Jungle '  
Sorry no tracklisting, but sounds from BayBKane, Shocco, D-Audi, Galvatron, Orchid, Boomsha Recordings.

http://www.house-mixes.com/profile/geezah/play/geezah-180715#.VbErcvmQDZQ


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 26, 2015)

First thing for a long time... 

Usual blend of stuff no-one has heard of where on purpose I make it hard for myself by only using free to download stuff (as in, stuff free by design, not stuff I've purloined) 

It include 8bit, black metal, soundscape, electronica, techno, other stuff and an amazing track from an italian lady singing in a made up language. 

http://densitypodcast.blogspot.co.uk/2015/07/download-file-below-density-of-sound-50_26.html


----------



## ringo (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 5th August 2015.mp3

Secretly - The Uniques (Matador 10")
Scandal - U Roy (Matador 10")
Woman Of The Ghetto - Phyllis Dillon (Blank 10")
Sidewalk Doctor - Tommy McCook (Blank 10")
Fu Man Chu - Desmond Decker And The Aces (Beverley's 7")
Nothing Impossible - Interns Techniques 7")
Block Out - Augustus Pablo (Riley Inc 7")
Who's The One - Donovan D (Techniques 7")
Our Roots In Africa - Roy Dobson (Black Pearl 7")
The Children Rise - Earl 16 (Trenchtown Records 10")  
Happy Man - Gladiators (Studio 1 12")
International Herb - Sugar Minott (Dougie's 10")
Give Thanks And Praise - Jimmy Riley (Attack 12")
Lightning And Thunder - Bim Sherman (Attack 12")
How Long - Tony Tuff 10" (Channel 1 10") [Truth & Rights]
Dem Bow - Shabba Ranks (Blue Mountain 12")
Hail H.I.M. - Sister Rasheda (Rasheda Lionness 12")
Love Of Jah - G Corp Meets The Mighty Tree (G Corp 10")
Warm The Nation - Fish, Goat & Sufferah (Sound-N-Pressure 12")
The Most High - Yard Man (Blank 10")
Mountain Of Wareika - Rico (Cultural Warriors 7")


----------



## ouchmonkey (Aug 6, 2015)

latest hickeysonic thing - Indoor Summer
droning waves of monotonous sound,
kicking off with a couple of tunes from the recently departed Susumu Yokota and Graham Bowers
noise, techno, ambient experimental type deal
(not that grim honest,  outbursts of tunefulness and banging rhythms - only outburst though, let's not get carried away

*download*
*stream*

(Jan St. Werner)  -  _intro_
Susumu Yokota  -  _Photosynthesis_
Nurse With Wound & Graham Bowers  -  _Mothering Tongue_
Burns & Hawk  -  _Cement Truck With Pretty Eyelashes_
Shuttle358  -  _Dirty Sunkiss_
Chaperone  -  _Cough Into Auditorium Can't Tell Me To Nod Now_
Ekoplekz  -  _Saturation (Full Rinse)_
Robert Leiner  -  _Drive_
Antoni Maiovvi & Umberto  -  _Maria_
Barnett + Coloccia  -  _Truth Teller_
Blawan  -  _Fentanyl_
Russell E. L. Butler  -  _Acorn_
WALLS  -  _I CAN ONLY GIVE YOU ANYTHING BUT LOVE_
Rejections  -  _Wheel_
Prurient  -  _Frozen Niagara Falls (Portion Two)_
Helm  -  _I Exist In A Fog_


----------



## sim667 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.brap.fm/2015/08/06/acoustic-chemistry-bassface-show-august-2015/

Little reggae selection from me, 2 hours, downloadable.

Sorry I've been too shit to do a tracklist yet.


----------



## moody (Aug 7, 2015)

Belgium NewBeat, Leftfield Disco, 80s Techno?

Its's all here, cobbled together from tracks plundered from random places and people.

So, I have decided to go back in time. I have a good collection of Leftfield Disco, Disco Not Disco, 80s NYC stuff & European oddities but filling a mix with the not so obvious tracks is going to be tough, so it took me around two years of visiting lots of music shops in places sch as Reykjavik, Istanbul, Riga and other strange places.

Once returned, edited and whittled down, this is the result.

Excuse some of the sound quality, most of the tracks are touching 30 years old. there are a couple of newish numbers in there too but I think you'll find it tough to tell them apart.

Tracks from the likes of Yello, Front 242, The Erotic Dissidents, Fatal Error and more. 

Enjoy.






https://soundcloud.com/moodyl/discomix


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 7, 2015)

Another Density of Sound for anyone who likes an eclectic mix in their musical pipe. 


Tracklist and download below - also can be mixclouded here.

http://densitypodcast.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/density-of-sound-51.html


----------



## Numbers (Aug 8, 2015)

sim667 said:


> http://www.brap.fm/2015/08/06/acoustic-chemistry-bassface-show-august-2015/
> 
> Little reggae selection from me, 2 hours, downloadable.
> 
> Sorry I've been too shit to do a tracklist yet.


This is wonderful


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 8, 2015)

Yeah it is good sim667 - nice one!


----------



## sim667 (Aug 9, 2015)

Gee.... Thanks guys

*blush*


----------



## cozmikbrew (Aug 9, 2015)

tangerinedream said:


> Another Density of Sound for anyone who likes an eclectic mix in their musical pipe.
> View attachment 75047
> 
> Tracklist and download below - also can be mixclouded here.
> ...


Yaaay the return of Density of Sound,nice one


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 9, 2015)

cozmikbrew said:


> Yaaay the return of Density of Sound,nice one



Cheers. I really, really enjoyed doing these two.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2015)

^^^
ooh loads of new mixes on the page! summer bussyness 

Fifth and probably final Lee Perry mix from me, digging deep back to 73-74, the first year of the Black Ark studio, to those early days when he was still defining his own sound. Lots of soul/love songs alongside sufferers material. The studio was really basic at this time, but the music still so wonderful.  Posted here alongside the previous 4 Lee Perry mixes with a new write up...

http://mikusmusik.blogspot.co.uk/2015/08/rainford-rules-strictly-lee-perry.html




*Rainford Rules! Strictly Lee Perry Selection Pt.5 - Ark Sets Sail 73-74*
The Originals - Got To Be Iry
Ken McKay- Nobody Knows
Kinge Oney - Jah Jah Know
Chenley Duffus - Standing On The Hill
Annette Clarke - I Wanna Be There
Upsetters - Dub Power
Roman Scotland - Arab And Israelite
Annette Clarke - Sinner Man/Dub
Cynty & The Monkees - Lady Lady/Dub
Ital Winston - Princess Street Skank/Ride On
Al Rock - True Believer In Jah
The Upsetters - Soul Train
Leo & The Upsetters - Doctor Demand / Black Bat / Bad Lamp
The Ethiopians - Prophesy
Ron Wilson - Rat Poison
Max Romeo - The Question
Smokey Brown - Version/My Baby
Time Unlimited - Reaction/Version
Soul Syndicate - 8 Round To Foreman


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2015)

Had at least one on earlier
Great selection


----------



## ska invita (Aug 13, 2015)

ringo said:


> More roots
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 8th July 2015.mp3
> Suffering Child - Symbols (Archive 12")



*MORE??
*


eta:
6hr of lee perry for your continued listening pleasure - this seems to be the format that people go for on youtube - lets if it works
**


----------



## placid (Aug 13, 2015)

A Deep House mix - An Acid House mix and some other stuff thrown in for good measure - Mostly stuff I've acquired in the last couple of weeks 

Mix is here - http://soundcloud.com/placid_88/analogical_progression 

I highly recommend listening to the whole thing in one go.. If you flick through it, youre not really going to get it 

Tracklist - not in order 

Moreira/Refracted 
Paranoid London 
Anthony Rother 
Kai Alce 
Sebo K 
Chicago Flotation Device 
Melodie 
Gene Hunt / I-Robots 
Aurora Halal 
Scenario 1 
Ajukaja & Andrevski 
Vernon Felicity 
Submersible Machines 
76-79 
Felix the Housecat 

Done on 2 decks in one hit Roughly 90 minutes


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 15, 2015)

- fuck was gonna post mix but link don't work - back later


----------



## moody (Aug 18, 2015)

here's another from me, I did this around 2006/7  and never really put it out so you guys will have to let me know.

punky/funky style....

https://soundcloud.com/moodyl/post-punk-funk

A lively mix of tracks from artists such as Lex, The Big Two Hundred, Dj Harvey & Bands such as Yello, Madhouse & The Talking Heads.

The theme here is Post Punk/Funk with a sprinkle of relevant Disco.

Flitting through different styles, a sleazy guitar workout from Big Two Hundred to the angular, disjointed funk of Talking Heads, I try to capture on my 1210s the essence of a hugely influential genre that is still just as important today as it was thirty years ago when it broke.

This mix was recorded around 2006 on 1210s using vinyl, old and new tracks.

Thanks.


----------



## ringo (Aug 20, 2015)

Pass The Tu Shung Peng

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 19th August 2015.mp3

First Cut Is The Deepest - Norma Frazer (Studio 1 7")
Bring The Kutchie Come - Niney (Observer 7")
Satta & Praise Jah - Frankie Jones (Jaguar 7")
Black Star Liner - Fred Locks (Grounation 7")
Forward With Jah Orthodox - The Mystic (Black Art 7")
Ketch Vampire - Devon Irons (Orchid 7")
Marcus Garvey - Nuwapu (Rootical Dubber 7")
Everyone Have Their Works - Knowledge (Stars 7")
Centry - Knowledge (Stars 7")
Roots And Vine - Norris Reid (Rockers 7")
Tu Shung Peng - Frankie Paul (Jah Guidance 7")
Chanting - John Holt (Greensleeves 7")
Its A Joy - Natural Black (Blood & Fire 7")
Natty Bongo - Natty King (Mister Tipsy 7")
Hold Your Roots - Natty King (Reggae Fever 7")
Drifter - Nitty Kutchie (Pot Of Gold 7")
Nar Lef Me Roots - Nereous Joseph (Clear Sounds 7")
Code For Survival - Dougie Simpson (Chilly Pepper 7")
A Little Rain Must Fall - Cheshire Cat & Love Grocer (Dubhead 10")
Meditation Rock - Jonah Dan (Aba Christos Tafari 10")
You'll Get Your Pay - Winston McAnuff (Sip A Cup 10")
I Wanna Love Jah - Norris Reid (Roots Vibes 12")


----------



## Indeliblelink (Aug 21, 2015)

There's been quite a bit of ambient stuff I've liked this year So I did a mix of some favourites - all tracks 2015



download mp3 281MB - 2hrs @ 320kbs
http://www.mediafire.com/listen/4alfjl6h48hjn69/amb_mix_2015_-_sunset_on_southover_street_5_.mp3


01 Jeff Bridges - Seeing with my eyes closed
02 Four-Tet - Evening
03 Tom Middleton - Aznyte falls
04 Voices From The Lake - Max
05 Steve Roach - Escher's dream is dreaming
06 Sun Araw "Trio" XI - Trellis
07 Charles Cohen - The boy and the snake dance
08 Alessandro Cortini - Scappa
09 DSR Lines - 5-1
10 Robert Aiki Aubrey Lowe & Ariel Kalma - Sunshine soup
11 Legowelt - Hockney world
12 Jeff Bridges - Feeling good
13 2814 [Dream Catalogue 086] - Track 05
14 Javi Cánovas - Sophrosýn


----------



## moody (Aug 30, 2015)

Electrohouse/indie mix.

It's chunky, loud and a lot faster than I usually play.
It is an old one, maybe ten years. Made up of a lot of tunes from the fashionable at the time label, Kitsune.
So expect a mix of loud, sometimes European and sometimes kitsch sounding examples of this one time popular style.

ElectroElectro HouseIndie


Tracks from, The Rutts DC, The Clash, SMD, VHS v Beta and more..


https://soundcloud.com/moodyl/electro-indie-rock-acid-breakout


----------



## moody (Aug 31, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/moodyl/winter-mix-2012

A straight forward House & Techno mix.

From Winter 2012, It's an hours spin trough some stripped down tracks from labels like Minus, actually quite a few tracks from the label.... a bit of a showcase if you will.
So it is a little dubby but still has underlying twinkles of funk sprinkled in there. Tracks are nicely blended with some nice harmonic, in-key mixes which makes a nice change from sets that are often just beatmatched and rely a lot on drops rather than blends.

It seems to me that the art of the the long blend has slowly been disappearing,  Djs seem to be using more drops, I think this coincides with the music being played having a lot more breaks in the tracks, thus lending itself to the afore mentioned style of mixing.
Anyhow, enough waffling, check this one out.



Best played loud. Enjoy.


----------



## ringo (Sep 4, 2015)

Pretty Looks Isn't All

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 2nd September 2015.mp3

A Few Words - Gregory Isaacs (African Music 12")
Righteous Man - Jayes (Well Charge 7")
Pretty Looks - Jayes (Disco Mix 7")
Far East - Barry Brown (Channel One 12")
Columbia Collie - Jah Lion (Black Art 7")
Mr Know It All - Gregory Isaacs (DEB 12")
Revolution Conference - Jammys & King Tubbys (Jammys 7")
Heart And Soul - Junior Byles (Errol T 7")
A Place Call Africa - Junior Byles (Orchid 7")
Chant Down Babylon - Junior Byles & Rupert Reid (Black Wax 7")
Money Money Money - Horace Andy (Blacker Dread 7")
Evilous Things - Jah Stitch (Sunshot 7")
Government Man - Lacksley Castell (Negus Roots 12")
Much Smarter - Meditations (Island 12")
Real Rock - Vin Gordon (M & M 12")
Dub Charge - Aswad (Island 12")
African People - The Jay Boys (Harry J 7")
Forward To Jah - The Jay Tees (Studio 1 7")
Man Next Door - Dennis Brown (DEB 12")
Quiet Place - King Tubby (Gorgon 7")


----------



## sim667 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm on www.brap.fm today 3-5pm if anyone fancies tuning in


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 6, 2015)

Right, not mixed for years, so bare with me on this, just got in the mood for something slamming.

A Mix what i just done


----------



## sim667 (Sep 6, 2015)

The Bassface show with b!shbashbosh – September 2015 |  Brap.FM – Worldwide Underground Internet Radio

This Months Bassface Show



> Tracklist
> 
> Bring It – Threnody
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 13, 2015)

So while getting my tunes from the loft for this mix life crisis i seem to be having i found this CD

Old mix, Shane Paul and Dale

it's me and two mate doing a back, to back to back.

Nice and Funky house.


----------



## tendril (Sep 13, 2015)

If anyone wants to listen to today's podcast on InterFACE, here is a nice 320bit recording. Dancehall, Reggae, Rubadub goodness. Don't even think of asking for a tracklist 
www.shotgunsandwich.net/interface/Interface_podcast_13-09-2015.mp3


----------



## Numbers (Sep 24, 2015)

moody said:


> Belgium NewBeat, Leftfield Disco, 80s Techno?
> 
> Its's all here, cobbled together from tracks plundered from random places and people.
> 
> ...


Trying to catch up on this wonderful thread.

This my good man, is the absolute bollox, have loved listening to this for the last hour.  

Beam me the fuck up indeed.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 24, 2015)

Aitch said:


> Here's a more down tempo selection from me good for late night chilling
> Hip-Hop, Breaks  and Dubstep amongst other stuff
> View attachment 72476
> 
> After The Dance : Mix


This too is the utter bollox.  Both of these last 2 mixes have hit the spot 100% with me today.  Merci fellas...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 1, 2015)

So my buddy and I performing as The Wedding Crashers decided to do a 2 hour hip hop show - all vinyl. Your looking at music from the 80's to the 90's and a mixture of rare gems alongside some of the bigger hits to hopefully strike a nice listening balance. 

Stream it here: Strictly Vinyl Hip Hop session on Brap FM
Download it here: TWCHIPHOP.mp3 (273.14MB) - SendSpace.com


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 5, 2015)

Some UK Hip Hop, Grime and general lyrical dexterity over all sorts of beats.
Listen here: Lyrics and Beats
Download here: LYRICS AND BEATS - RICHIE BLOOD.mp3 (120.34MB) - SendSpace.com


----------



## Moronik (Oct 7, 2015)

UK GARAGE / BASSLINE / GRIME / 4x4






Finger Lickin'

I don't pretend to know much about UK Garage and its offshoots. But I've been playing at a few house parties recently, and these tunes have been going off!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 7, 2015)

Moronik - got a d/l? (dropbox on your fb btw)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2015)

Boycey said:


> Moronik - got a d/l? (dropbox on your fb btw)


Direct link: Offliberty - evidence of offline life



porno thieving gypsy said:


> Some UK Hip Hop, Grime and general lyrical dexterity over all sorts of beats.
> Listen here: Lyrics and Beats
> Download here: LYRICS AND BEATS - RICHIE BLOOD.mp3 (120.34MB) - SendSpace.com



really interesting tunes! 
ETA: JME Integrity mentions my shitty bus, the P4  this has cracked me up


----------



## Boycey (Oct 7, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Direct link: Offliberty - evidence of offline life



I've agreed to add to moronik's mixcloud stats until next when i'll demand the full 320


----------



## Moronik (Oct 7, 2015)

Boycey said:


> I've agreed to add to moronik's mixcloud stats until next when i'll demand the full 320



hahahaha BOOST MY STATS, BOOST THEM!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2015)

Bumping this one as its Kool Keiths birthday today......


ska invita said:


> *
> Kool Keith's Kneecaps Release Raps*
> 
> Apartment 223
> ...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 8, 2015)

Great mix Moronik loving it


----------



## Moronik (Oct 8, 2015)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Great mix Moronik loving it



Thanks man, I'm really proud of it!


----------



## Boycey (Oct 8, 2015)

Summer Is Ded

edit 4 da pic








Spoiler: tracklist




Machine - Scape One
Ego - Four Tet + Burial + Thom Yorke
And It Was! - Call Super
Walking In Shadows - Tomorrow People
Flektro - MNLTH
Bruce Lee (Micronauts remix) - Underworld
Doff - Untold
Do The Radioactive - Radioactive Man
Where Is It? (Evil Nine remix) - Will Saul feat. Ursula Rucker
Kymin Lea - Truss
Clave To The Rhythmn - Radioactive Man + Billy Nasty
Sunstorm - Dexorcist
Take A Walk (DJ Bone remix) - Bolz Bolz
Krankenhouse - The Death Of Dirty Hospital
Because We Can - Lostep
See See - Clark



dark and twisty techno, electro and acidy business to bring in the dark nights.


----------



## Moronik (Oct 9, 2015)

Boycey said:


> Summer Is Ded
> 
> 
> dark and twisty techno, electro and acidy business to bring in the dark nights.




awesome. That will get me through the afternoon!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 13, 2015)

Another ambient, chilled one from me - Beatless Teatime for the Soul (nods to the drugs forum .. lol)


----------



## Supine (Oct 13, 2015)

My man Jean Jacques Smoothie has included one of the tracks I'm releasing on my new label (Mabuk Recordings). Thought I would stick it here as I have not recorded a mix myself for ages. It's chocka with good tunes.

Winter is Coming DJ  Mix


----------



## ringo (Oct 15, 2015)

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 14th October 2015.mp3

To Hail Selassie - Noel Ellis (Summer Records 12")
Don't Try To Use Me - Horace Andy (Earthquake 7")
Greedy Girl - Jah Stitch (Earthquake 7")
Four Fold Runner - Ras Imru Asher (Selatone 12")
Let My People Go - Rulers (JJ 7")
Kenyatta - Joe White (Panther 7")
African Herbsman - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Upsetters 7")
Concrete Jungle - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Upsetters 7")
Exodus - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Island 12")
Revolution - Dennis Brown (Taxi 12")
Freebasing - Ricky Grant (Original Rockers LP)
Pablo In The Dance - Augustus Pablo (Rockers International 12")
Jah Vengeance - Yabby You (Prophets 7")
Jah Speak With Lightning And Thunder - Yabby You (TR Groovemaster 7")
Conquering Lion - Yabby You (Prophet 7")
Forward Jah Jah Children - Jacob Miller ( Trojan 7")
Each One Teach One - Jacob Miller (Rockers International 7")
Jah Dread - Pablo All Stars ( Rockers 7")
Tired Fe Lick Weed - Jacob Miller (E-E Saw 7")
Dub It Firm - Inner Circle (Top Ranking 7")
Natural Roots - Earl 16 (Downbeat 12")
Vision of Jah - Stephen Wright (Reggae On Top 12")


----------



## Moronik (Oct 15, 2015)

Boycey said:


> Moronik - got a d/l? (dropbox on your fb btw)



download: Finger Lickin'


----------



## Aitch (Oct 21, 2015)

Numbers said:


> This too is the utter bollox.  Both of these last 2 mixes have hit the spot 100% with me today.  Merci fellas...


glad you enjoyed..cheers


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Oct 23, 2015)

More downtempo weirdness here - Enormous Organ


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 26, 2015)

2 1/2 hours of original disco through to nu disco, funk, soul and house.

If you like that kind of thing listen and download here RICCARDO SANGUE’S DISCO SET 25|10|2015 |  Brap.FM – Worldwide Underground Internet Radio


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 27, 2015)

right then, a whopping 3+ hours to fall asleep to, pretty raucous to kick off with but its winds down to gentle warm synth drones and bleeps and such
insomniacathon!

*download. stream.*

*




*

Big Black - Fish Fry
Powell - Insomniac
Swans - Love Of Life (long)
Lightning Bolt - Dream Genie
This Heat - Sleep
Low -  What Part of Me
Föllakzoid - Feuerzeug
The Body - I Would For You
Loop - Radial
Roger Robinson - Brixton Summer
The Human League - The Dignity Of Labour Pt 4
Laura Cantrell - Love Vigilantes
IX Tab - Humchatter 1 (Instrumental version): In 1975...
New Order - Your Silent Face (Dub)
King Midas Sound, Fennesz - Above Water
The Black Dog - The Frequency Ov Thee Truthers
Max Richter - Dream 13 (minus even)
Karen Gwyer - Hippie Fracca
Oneohtrix Point Never - Blue Drive
Loscil -  Angel of Loll
Hype Williams - distance
Bellows - Untitled
Nadia Khan - SS23  
Philip Jeck - ...bends the knee
Rainforest Spiritual Enslavement - Out Of The Mess Came The Green Devil
Florian Fricke - Buddah's Footprint
Boxhead Ensemble - Spinning Top
Olli Aarni - Pohjoistuuli
Stars Of The Lid - Even If You're Never Awake (Deuxieme)
Eluvium - Pedals
Chris Herbert - Vactrol


----------



## Moronik (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys,

Here's my latest radio show which I am quite pleased about. Loosely Halloween based.






Acid House / Techno / Electro / Hardcore
Jack2thePhuture2


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is a brand new mix of pure clash tunes moving from Dancehall to Jungle over 30 Minutes of straight soundboy killing. Definitely one to play to that complain neighbour or friend who wants to test your sound! Think this will be the last one from me for a while so hope you enjoy 

You can play it here Soundboy Killer
Or you can d/l it here SOUNDBOY KILLER MIX RICHIE BLOOD.mp3 (65.53MB) - SendSpace.com


----------



## Numbers (Oct 30, 2015)

Moronik said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's my latest radio show which I am quite pleased about. Loosely Halloween based.
> 
> ...


I love Acid House, within 10 seconds I was transported back to 1989 in old warehouses listening to Paul Trouble Anderson choc full of purple ohm acid.


----------



## caleb (Nov 1, 2015)

new mix done w/ mate:

Huerco S - 4 Dilla (Make Em Nv) [Opal Tapes]
Ossia - Red X [Blackest Ever Black]
In Aeternam Vale - La Piscine [Minimal Wave]
Alfabet - Hell of Samba [Rush Hour]
Marcellis - Untitled B1 [Workshop]
214 - Drift Diving [Harbour City Sorrow]
Silent Servant - Lust Abandon [Jealous God]
Rrose - Waterfall (Birth) [Eaux]
Inigo Kennedy - Requiem (Efdemin 'Journey To The Stars' Mix) [Token]
Chris & Cosey - Impulse [Rough Trade]
Geneva Jacuzzi - The Sleep Room [Stones Throw]
Polygamy Boys - Wake Up [Bunker]
Omar S - Out Of Control [FXHE]
Gesloten Cirkel - Never [Murder Capital]
Auralbino - Tangg Ant (DJ Sotofett & Fit Mix) [Laton]
Lust for Youth - Ecstasy [Avant! Records]
Crass - Walls (Fun In The Oven) [Crass Records]

V


----------



## Moronik (Nov 5, 2015)

Yo! Here is my latest radio show






Acid House / Techno / Electro
Jack2thePhuture3


----------



## Apathy (Nov 5, 2015)

Moronik said:


> Yo! Here is my latest radio show
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Moronik nice mix, whats the Belgium tune called? I think it's the one played after Gentry Ice 'do u wanna jack'


----------



## Moronik (Nov 6, 2015)

Apathy said:


> Hey Moronik nice mix, whats the Belgium tune called? I think it's the one played after Gentry Ice 'do u wanna jack'


 this one?


----------



## Apathy (Nov 6, 2015)

Moronik said:


> this one?



Heh heh quality m8 thank you


----------



## Apathy (Nov 7, 2015)

I need to get to know my collection a bit more, just realised ive already got that Maxx tune lol

D'oh


----------



## Moronik (Nov 10, 2015)

Apathy said:


> I need to get to know my collection a bit more, just realised ive already got that Maxx tune lol
> 
> D'oh



haha.... if you know of any others with a similar sound I would be grateful to know! I'm not so fond of any of his other records..


----------



## Moronik (Nov 12, 2015)

My latest offering to the Rave Gods






Acid House / Techno / Electro / New Beat / Bleep
Jack2thePhuture Show #4 by Rory Moronik


----------



## sunnyco103 (Nov 13, 2015)

So nice I moggy glad you like it!


----------



## Addy (Nov 21, 2015)

Deep House Mix - 2hrs@256Kbpm
As played tonight on www.planet-rave.com/radio

*Tracklist
*
Don Carlos - Alone
Discofiasko - Running in the Labyrinth
Kraak & Smaak, Lex Empress - Hold Back Love
Miguel Migs - Tonight
Flashmob - Need In Me
Loverdose - I Remember
Marbert Rocel - Let's Take Off
Ivan The Terrible - My Love
Evren Furtuna - My Miracle Baby
Spiritchaser - Conch
Jaimy & Kenny D - Keep on Touching Me
DJ Fudge - Keep On Wondering
Kevin Saunderson  - Future
Hector Couto & Santi Garcia - Let the Music Play
Noir - Satisfied
Maceo Plex & Jon Dasilva - Love Somebody Else
Fred Everything & Giom - A Better World
Osunlade - Envision
Audiowhores - Trapped
Solo & Syron  - Home Is Where It Hurts
Ralphi Rosario - You Used To Hold Me
Nick Curly - Underground
Nova Fronteira - Everybody Loves The Sunshine
Grant Nalder - Summer Haze
Miguel Migs - Dance & Clap
Lauhaus, Kabale und Liebe - Hiphouse
Joey Negro - Sounds In The Air
http://radio.planet-rave.com:1024/Geezah_211115.mp3
Download


----------



## Moronik (Nov 24, 2015)

Jack2thePhuture #5

Acid House / Techno / Electro / New Beat / Bleep


----------



## ringo (Nov 27, 2015)

90 minutes of UK Dub steppers

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 25th November 2015.mp3

Have Mercy Jah - Twinkle Brothers (North Coast 12")
Roots Temple - Ital Horns (Roots Temple 10")
Technology - Pablo Gad (Conscious Sounds 10")
Up There - Kenny Knots Meets Bush Chemists (Lush 10")
Locks - Iration Steppas (Dubhead 10")
Hear Me When I Call - Sister Naffi-I (Channel One 12")
Almighty father - Rick Wayne (Roots Injection 10")
Shaka Zulu - I David (Roots Youths 12")
No Sense - Hiya Bingy (Black Legacy 12")
Jah Equity - Tena Stelin (Mr Modo 12")
Run Come Rally - Wayne McArthur (Moon Wave 12")
Meditation Master - Ital Horns (Roots Temple 10")
Broke Again - King General (Conscious Sounds 12")
Warriors - Mighty Prophet (Higher Regions 7")
Shashemene I - Sister Rasheda (E Erlm 7")


----------



## Moronik (Nov 27, 2015)

Jack2thePhuture #6

Acid House / Techno / Electro


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 30, 2015)

*



*
*download stream*

this black friday, we got down the record shop and blinded this innocent statue of Dorothy in our terrifying and unnatural lust to get our hands on a pile of belting tunes. You can now save yourself the considerable trouble and expense (and possible violent injury) stay home and check this out for free – The Fall, Hey Colossus, Mogwai, Blanck Mass, Kogumaza, Perc, Evil Blizzard, Teeth Of The Sea… the gang’s all here! It’s like one of them 80’s Woolworths TV ads only with noisy buggers instead of light entertainers.
heavy entertainment – *HOT HITS 2015!!! *
well, not exactly, and not a christmas mix either (it’s **99% christmas free** although it’ll surely come in handy for trimming the tree on tuesday night). Maybe ask santa for some of yr favourites here. The late great Philthy Animal kicks open the advent calendar doors on the intro and there’s a couple of 30 yr old re-issues/re-recordings before we get stuck in to a hearty feast of new and new-ish tunes from this year. Fun for all the family.

Early Mammal  -  Magic, Art & Bells
Jesus And Mary Chain  -  Never Understand (Live)
The Three Johns  -  Death of The European
Sleaford Mods  -  In Quiet Streets
The Fall  -  Auto Chip 2014-2016
Hey Colossus  -  Hesitation Time
Kogumaza  -  Amazomes
Evil Blizzard  -  Laughing Gas
Teeth of the Sea  -  Field Punishment
Locrian  -  The Future of Death
Mogwai   -  Re-Remurdered (Blanck Mass Remix)
Blanck Mass  -  Cruel Sport
Millie & Andrea  -  Quay
Oneohtrix Point Never  -  Mutant Standard
Squarepusher  -  Stor Eiglass
Black Rain & Shapednoise   -   Metal Home
Kerridge  -  Sonic Instruments Of War #01
Perc  -  Gob
Ansome  -  Garrison
Headless Horseman  -  Raven
Anthony Child  -  Midnight Rain
Ensemble Economique  -  From the Train Window, Red Flowers on the Mountain


----------



## Numbers (Nov 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> 90 minutes of UK Dub steppers
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 25th November 2015.mp3
> 
> ...


Loving this ringo, haven't given my sub a _proper_ dust off in ages and this most certainly is giving it a good spin.

It's funny tho'. I associate painting with smoking weed and I'm currently painting, but not smoking weed.. listening to this today, and painting, I just want to smoke weed


----------



## sim667 (Dec 1, 2015)

Some bouncey 130-140 done as a promo mix for our NYE event. 

Track list when I'm on a computer


----------



## Moronik (Dec 3, 2015)

Jack2thePhuture #7 with guest DJ: Boycey

As well as the usual Jackin Acid House, Techno and Electro, I invited Urban's very own Boycey down to do a sick set of techno noodling. And Kate Bush.

Ch-ch-ch-check it out.






Jack2thePhuture Show #7


----------



## Boycey (Dec 3, 2015)

Moronik said:


> Jack2thePhuture #7 with guest DJ: Boycey
> 
> As well as the usual Jackin Acid House, Techno and Electro, I invited Urban's very own Boycey down to do a sick set of techno noodling. And Kate Bush.
> 
> Ch-ch-ch-check it out.




now with actual link to the streamable mix! (you muppet <3)

thanks for having me round, it was a rather long way to travel


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2015)

ringo said:


> 90 minutes of UK Dub steppers
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 25th November 2015.mp3
> 
> ...


Double quoting this but fuck me..  thus far on second listening ((properly) - God knows what's coming (I'm only at 35 mins 2nd time around)) this has nearly taken down my whole road.  And I only have a 300w amp.


----------



## ringo (Dec 4, 2015)

Numbers said:


> Double quoting this but fuck me..  thus far on second listening ((properly) - God knows what's coming (I'm only at 35 mins 2nd time around)) this has nearly taken down my whole road.  And I only have a 300w amp.



Heh, yes it's a builder this one. The last two tunes I had my whole house shaking


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2015)

(((my neighbours in a short while)))


----------



## Numbers (Dec 4, 2015)

Just on Jah Equity mate  place is rumbling.


----------



## Aitch (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's a new mix from me Jungle/DnB 



Murderation - 6BLOCC 
Gwan Fire - Moresounds 
The Mantra - Pessimist & Understate 
Module Eight - Monotype 
Chiron (Original Mix) - Paradox, Nucleus 
Jungle Justice - Red Army, Clima 
Ghetto Dub - Tiknology 
Operator - Amit 
Recall & Reflect - Alix Perez 
Talisman (Original Mix) - J:Kenzo 
Pon-Dem-Ting - Substrate 
Reference Point - Expose, Slider 
Genji (Original Mix) - Mtwn 
Insight - Jaydrop 
Madness - Escher, Blocks 
Deeper Love - Dub Phizix, Skeptical 
Standard Procedure - Will Miles


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 9, 2015)

House and techno for a change from me ... 2 hours from Saturday night's little party in my house



featuring tunes from Linkwood, Levon Vincent, Albert Van Abbe, Marco Corola, Mano Le Tough


----------



## Moronik (Dec 11, 2015)

Jack2thePhuture #8

Jackin Acid House /  Techno / Electro



x


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2015)

I was going to cut off the first half of my radio show the other day and stick it up here, its a reggae/dub selection.

But I can't be arsed to do a tracklist...... do the urbs mind?


----------



## Moronik (Dec 11, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I was going to cut off the first half of my radio show the other day and stick it up here, its a reggae/dub selection.
> 
> But I can't be arsed to do a tracklist...... do the urbs mind?



Nah. I like to be surprised.


----------



## ringo (Dec 11, 2015)

90 minutes of roots goodness, except the silly but brilliant Wet Dream 

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 9th December 2015.mp3

Naah Go Fall - Bush Man (King Jammys 7")
Missa Man Deh - Struggler (Faith Muzik 7")
Old Gun Town - Andy Livingstone (Fan Club 7")
Pull It Up - Beres Hammond (Penthouse 7")
Complaint - Garnet Silk (Penthouse 7")
Come Around - Collie Budz (Massive B 7")
Invasion - Luciano (Maximum Sound 7")
Final Call - Luciano (Xterminator 7")
Money Worries - Ernest Wilson (Bongo Man 7")
Your Love's A game - Dave Barker (Techniques 7")
Wet Dream - Max Romeo (Unity 7")
No Man Is An Island - Dennis Brown (Studio 1 7")
Young Rebel - Johnny Clarke (Top Notch 10")
Wild Goose Race - Brigadier Jerry (Field Marshall 7")
Orthodox drums - Bongo Herman (Cactus 7")
My Time - Dennis Brown (Observer 7")
Jah Is Watching - Dennis Brown & Dillinger (Observer 12")
If You Want Good - Royals (Ballistic 7")
True Born African - Righteous Flames (Sioux 7")
I Man A African - Son Of Selassie (Observer 7")
MPLA - Revolutionaries (Well Charge 7")
Counter Attack - Revolutionaries (Channel One 7")
Death - Revolutionaries (Hit Bound 7")
Great Stone - Prince Alla (Freedom Sounds 7")
Fight On - Errol Gordon (Rose Bud 7")
Jah Jah Robe - Rising Son (New Flower 7")
His Imperial Majesty - Rod Taylor (DATC 7")
Earthquake - Mighty Two (Belmont 7")


----------



## sim667 (Dec 11, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Some bouncey 130-140 done as a promo mix for our NYE event.
> 
> Track list when I'm on a computer




Tracklist for this one (won't let me edit it into original post)



> A wee little mix for the AC Crew to wet your whistles for NYE
> 
> Divergent (Original) – Negativ
> Babylon Bass (Negativ remix) - SPEKKTRUM
> ...


----------



## Moronik (Dec 17, 2015)

Jack2thePhuture #9

Acid / Techno / Bleep


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 20, 2015)

Half an hour of beatless ambient stuff


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 21, 2015)

new mumblin' earl xmas mix for you
I know it's the time of year but this one has been well popular
maybe 'cos it's three years since I last bothered my arse to do one
who knows but it's got 90mins worth a of pretty damn good to excellent xmas tunes on it
ends with possibly my two favourite xmas songs...
so get in the mood scrooges

had some trouble with the download but it should be fixed - let me know if not
is also on the mixcloud

*Do You Hear What I Hear?*
*Vince Guaraldi Trio * -  Christmas Is Coming
*Porter Wagoner*  -  Frosty The Snowman
*Jack Scott*  -  There's Trouble Brewin'
*Caitlin Rose with Keegan DeWitt*  -  You Never Come Home For Christmas
*Lil McClintock*  -  Don't Think I'm Santa Claus
*Cotton Top Mountain Sanctified Singers*  -  Christ Was Born On Christmas Morn
*Youngsters * -  Christmas in Jail
*Kinky Friedman*  -  A Christmas Card From A Hooker In Minneapolis
*Nick Lowe & Los Straitjackets*  -  Children Go Where I Send Thee
*Violent Femmes*  -  Happy New Year Next Year
*Esther Phillips*  -  Far Away Christmas Blues
*Eddie Hazelwood*  -  Blue Shadows On A White Christmas Tree
*Frontier Ruckus*  -  Christmas Eve, Driving Home
*Tom Waits*  -  Nirvana
*Mark Kozelek*  -  Do You Hear What I Hear?
*Brian Setzer Orchestra*  -  Angels We Have Heard on High
*Rudi and the Rain Dearz*  -  Santa's New Bag
*Hank Thompson*  -  I'd Like To Have An Elephant For Christmas
*Loretta Lynn*  -  I Won't Decorate Your Christmas Tree
*Hank Snow*  -  Reindeer boogie
*Johnny Cash*  -  Little Drummer Boy
*Michelle Cody*  -  Merry Christmas Elvis
*El Vez*  -  Santa Claus Is Sometimes Brown
*Robert Earl Keen*  -  Merry Christmas From The Family
*Arthur Lyman*  -  Mele Kalikimaka
*Los Straightjackets*  -  God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen
*Holly Golightly * -  Christmas Tree On Fire
*Rev. Glen Armstrong*  -  Even Squeaky Fromme Loves Christmas
*Ramsey Lewis * -  Christmas Blues
*Patsy Raye*  -  Beatnik's Wish
*Staple Singers*  -  Silent Night
*Big Star*  -  Jesus Christ
*Darlene Love*  -  Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)

*Randy & Earl's Old Record Club*


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2016)

Roots music, old and new

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 23rd December 2015.mp3

It Won't Come Easy - The Man X  (Impact 7")
Give A Helping Hand - Paul Sinclair (Demon 7")
Welding - I Roy (Love 7")
Top Ranking - Grubrick  (Weed Beat 7")
One Way Ticket - Luciano (Exterminator 12")
It's Me Again Jah - Luciano (Xterminator 7")
Fussing And Fighting - Garnet Silk (Penthouse 12")
Pray For Love - Morgan Heritage (Digital-B 12")
Turn Israel - GT Moore (Jah Works 10")
Ganja Flower - GT Moore (Jah Works 10")
Moulding Rock - Diggory Kenrick (Movements 10")
Jah Sen Dem - Murry Man (Mellow Vibes 7")
Get Up - Singer Blue (Dubateers 10")
Colours Of 12 - Creation Stepper (Black Legacy 10")
So Much Pressure - Mr Zebre ft Rebel I (Roots Cooperation 7")
Vampire - Peter Broggs (Impact! 7")
Never Forget Jah - Peter Broggs (Cha Cha 12")
Jah Golden Throne - Peter Broggs (Selena 12")
The Way It Is - I Kong (Top Ranking 17")
A Little Way Different - Errol Dunkley (Arawak 12")


----------



## ringo (Jan 8, 2016)

And another one, starts 70's roots then moves into 80's and then UK dub steppers http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 6th January 2016.mp3

Great Father - Bill Hutchinson (Rocking Time 7")
Sufferers Choice - Augustus Pablo (Message 7")
In His Own Way - Dennis Brown & Big Youth (Gussie P 12")
Sufferation  - Beverley Williams (Shaka 7")
This Tribulation - Honey Vaughn (Rhytm Sound 7")
Beirut - Mercenaries (Mummy 7")
Rock On - Gregory Isaacs (Observer 12")
Everyone Should Have A Home - Rising Son (New Flower 7")
Forgive Them Jah - Rising Son (Iroko 7")
Peace Man - Rising Son (Ta-Shi 7")
Apartheid In South Africa - Ricky Lewis (DAK 12")
Jah Children - Tarishi (SRR 12")
He Can Turn The Tide - Johnny Osbourne (Jah Vengeance 7")
Peaceful Man - Johnny Osbourne (Witty 12")
Capture Rasta - Culture (Music Track 12")
Spying Glass - Horace Andy (Melankolic 12")
Heavily Protected - Steve Santana (Twinkle 12")
Jah Day - Teddy Dan (Ockard 12")
Where Were You - Sister Olidia (King Earthquake 10")
70000 Heathens - Vibeshouse Crew (Vibes House 12")





Lovely label, he looks like he's doing a frontside grind on a mini ramp.


----------



## Moronik (Jan 12, 2016)

Jack2thePhuture Show #10

Bastard Rave Party Mash Up


This was recorded the day before NYE and was a great way to start off the festive vibes! I tried to cram in as many stupid party tunes as possible.





Jack2thePhuture Show #11

moody acid house



And following the party is the inevitable hangover.... this was recorded the first week of January and is the sound of my personality crumbling.
Enjoy x


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 12, 2016)

More ambient / electronic weirdness


----------



## keybored (Jan 23, 2016)

top_biller said:


> The Up North Trip
> 
> Tracklisting:
> 
> ...


Does anyone still have this? My CDR of it is unplayable now, I can't find the .mp3 and the link has died


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 26, 2016)

dark techno mix from Sunday night ...


----------



## Supine (Jan 28, 2016)

Podcast with three exclusive tracks being released on our label



1. Liberation (Tim Tonal’s Eagle 4 Remix) – PJ Principle – Mabuk Recordings
2. Mink & Shoes (Dub Mix) – Psychemagik feat Navid Izadi – Psychemagik
3. Bump – Jean Jacques Smoothie – Mabuk Recordings
4. Too much information (Laolu Remix Edit) – Dele Sosimi Afrobeat Orchestra – Innervisions Germany
5. Alpine Dawn (PJ Principle Remix) – Jean Jacques Smoothie – Mabuk Recordings
6. Memories (Matt Hood’s Remix) – PJ Principle – Mabuk Recordings
7. HateLate – Laterrase – Ondule Recordings
8. War & Peace (2015 Re-Touch) Dubble D Presents Moodyman – Well Cut
9. Butch – Dope – Play it Say It
10. Douche Beat (Theatre of Delays Remix) – Mr Oizo – Bootleg


----------



## magneze (Jan 28, 2016)

Supine said:


> Podcast with three exclusive tracks being released on our label
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great mix, this. Thanks.


----------



## Moronik (Feb 1, 2016)

Latest radio shows:

Acid / Techno / Bass


Acid / Techno / Oldskool House


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2016)

Split my last radio show in to 2 x 1hrs of different styles.
*
90's House*  - Download
*
Tracklist*
dino lenny - cocaine 
kwanzaa posse - musika 
alessandro tognetti - naked 
verbeni maurizio - pump the voice 
tanya louise - lovely day
mantras - good time 
old skool - cauz im learn
blast feat. v.d.c. - crazy man
no.fe.ri.ni. - do it now
franco moiraghi - dance now
justine - be sexy
m.a.s.i. - apache 
armante - love me or leave me
flux 33 - listen to my deal
tanya louise - deep in you

*Nu-Breaks & Jungle* - Download
*
Tracklist*
Skunk Association - Nightmares
Cronin - One Nation
Stuart J - Dodge This 
Champion Puffa - Puffa's Anthem
Aike - Dark Chime
Worldwide Epidemic - Discharge
Worldwide Epidemic - Experimental Subconscious
Mr Phlyte - Chronic Riddum
Simon Harris - Music Is Our Saviour
The Sicarii - The Torcher Thing 
RenegadeGenius - RM in The Jungle
Remnant - Jungle
DJ LAB - Come Fi Mash It Up
Liam Taylor - High Voltage
DJ LAB - Donnette 
DJ LAB - The Other Side
Strangenotes - Toker Smoker


----------



## Moronik (Feb 4, 2016)

New Beat / Neo-Retro / Acid / Techno / Ghetto



x


----------



## ringo (Feb 4, 2016)

Proper roots reggae

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 3rd February 2016.mp3

Better Must Come - Delroy Wilson (Jackpot 7")
Leggo Offa That - Earl 16 Daly (World Champ TKO 7")
Something New - Conscious Minds (Soul Beat 7")
Ever Firm - Bim Sherman (Hawkeye 7")
Struggle - The Gladiators (Virgin 7")
Drum Talk - Genesis (Genetic 7")
Rasta Business - Gregory Isaacs (Morpheus 7")
Valley Of Jehasophat - Max Romeo (Charmax 7")
Far Beyond The Blue - Leroy Wallace (Augustus Buchanan 7")
Tug Of War - Eric Clark (Herb Of Wisdom 7")
Words Of The Father - Earl Cunningham (DEB 7")
Jericho - Enos & The Mighty Diamond (Roots 7")
Ride On Marcus - Enforcer (Well Charge 7")
Rocking The Drifter - Gladstone Anderson (Moodisc 7")
Bongoman Soul - The Harmonizers (Earth Sound 10")
Earth Sound - Ernest Rangin  (Earth Sound 10")
Mash Down Babylon - Leroy king (Phase 1 7")
No Wicked Can't Reign - Ripton Hilton (Quality 7")
Love Rasta - Gideon Jah Rubbaal (Jah Rubbaal 7")
Drum And Bass - King Tubbys (Black & White 7")
Rockers Style Dubplate - King Tubbys (Third World 10")
Please Officer - Earl Zero (Fat Man 7")
Righteous Works - Earl Zero (Addis Ababa 7")
Jahoviah - Twinkle Brothers (Dubplate)
Unite - Negro (Uroko 12")
Carry On - Vivian Jones (Imperial House Music 7")

Gladstone Anderson RIP


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 5, 2016)

Americana/country/folk/sort of thing.



_(Old mixes recycled as new mixes as I've just woken up to streaming off mixcloud after getting a swish new stereo for Christmas)_


----------



## sim667 (Feb 6, 2016)

Acoustic Chemistry BassFace Show – Feb 2016



> Acoustic Chemistry’s Crew return for the first BassFace show of 2016……
> An hour of Bassline and an hour of DNB as bishbashbosh and Louis Whoo dig through the “dutty lengerz” folder and Louis’s stash of vinyl.



Tracklist in link 

Well apart from the dnb we didn't write down, ask if you want to know and I'll try and work it out 

Louis Whoo is one of the other rig crew I'm with.


----------



## Sweet FA (Feb 13, 2016)

More country shenanigans.




Waylon Jennings – Rainy Day Woman
Merle Haggard and the Strangers – Carolyn
Hank Williams – I’m So Lonesome I Could Cry
Beck – I Heard That Lonesome Whistle Blow
Townes Van Zandt - To Live Is To Fly
Justin Townes Earle – The Ghost of Virginia
Uncle Tupelo – Grindstone
Frontier Ruckus – The Upper Room
The Rockingbirds – Love Has Gone And Made A Mess Out Of Me
The Be Good Tanyas – Lakes Of Pontchartrain
Portland Oregon – Loretta Lynn & Jack White
Willie Nelson – Sunday Mornin Comin Down

_
(Tracklist for #1 btw:_

_Frankie's Gun! - The Felice Brothers_
_The Weight - Aretha Franklin/Duane Allman_
_The Rescue Blues - Ryan Adams_
_Port Authority Band - Slim Cessna's Auto Club_
_Living in Sin - The Broken Family Band_
_I Was Born in a Thunderstorm - The Piney Gir Country Roadshow_
_A Kiss Before I Go - Ryan Adams & The Cardinals_
_I Don't Care If There's Cursin - Phosphorescent_
_We're Gonna Be Friends - The White Stripes_
_If You Ever Get Famous - The Duke and The King_
_Held - Bill Callahan_
_Whiskey In My Whiskey - The Felice Brothers_
_There Ain't No Grave Gonna Hold My Body Down - Charlie Parr and the Black Twig Pickers)_


----------



## bimble (Feb 13, 2016)

ringo said:


> Proper roots reggae
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 3rd February 2016.mp3
> 
> ...


----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2016)

bimble said:


>


I agree.

'Alright.... here's Delroy Wilson' - with added pullback too.

Yes i ringo


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ambient / chill out mix ...


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2016)

.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2016)

moody said:


> .


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


>



coz I spent all night f-ing around trying to finish this bastard and got it uploaded to find that there was still a problem.

anyhow.... 7.20am, just about finished......

so.... "A dusty journey across the musical spectrum. Cutting a wide path through many different styles such as ; Blues, Rock, Country, Reggae, Psychedelic Afro, 80s, House & Techno.

A truly eclectic selection of tunes  mixed and segued together for your sonic enjoyment.  Genres diverse sit juxtapositioned whilst maintaining a constant, pleasing rhythm, calibrated to be enjoyed with ones favourite brew and a medicinal cigarette or two.

Listen out for tracks from the likes of JJ Cale, Peter Tosh, Soft Rocks,  Howling Wolf & many, many more....

Moody .	   "


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2016)

moody

Looks great, eclectic is certainly my cup of tea...except I cant listen to it coz 'you've not provided a valid SoundCloud URL...


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> moody
> 
> Looks great, eclectic is certainly my cup of tea...except I cant listen to it coz 'you've not provided a valid SoundCloud URL...




try the link now.


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2016)

I did it all on a mac, I don't really ever use macs, thats my excuse anyhow.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2016)

moody said:


> try the link now.





will listen to it whilst preparing myself to face the day...


----------



## moody (Feb 26, 2016)

Feel free to leave comments on the sc page


----------



## moody (Feb 27, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> will listen to it whilst preparing myself to face the day...



Any good?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 27, 2016)

I don't often mix drum and bass, but when I do, I like it hard as nails 





> Narrow Eyes (Original Mix) - Chimpo, Fox, Dub Phizix
> 
> Up All Night (Original Mix) - John B
> 
> ...


----------



## Boycey (Feb 28, 2016)

gone stuck up a mix i slapped together a few weeks back. various shades of techno, electro, kate bush and the human league.





Spoiler: tracklist



Hector + Bryant -  Tension (Appleblim + Al Tourettes remix)
Ansome - Kenneggy
Surgeon -  EGS - zs8 - 1 (Anthony Child Never Understood Me, He Never Really Tried Vinyl Disaster Mash)
Bjork - Hyperballad (LFO Stomp Mix)
Decal - Machine Gun
Sparky - Signals
Prodigy - Roadblox (Paula Temple remix)
Si Begg - My Style
Kate Bush - The Hounds Of Love
Ansome - Coffin Dodge Rodge
Teknocracy - It’s The One That Hits You
Cardopusher -  Mindwarp
Si Begg - Non-stop CutNPaste
Ansome - Dragon’s Dynamite (Perc remix)
The Human League - Sound Of The Crowd
Vitalic - Poney pt1
Rrritalin - Fuk’d Bom’d (Squire Of Gothos remix)


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)

Going to bung that on right now, cheers @Boycey


----------



## moody (Mar 1, 2016)

moody said:


> coz I spent all night f-ing around trying to finish this bastard and got it uploaded to find that there was still a problem.
> 
> anyhow.... 7.20am, just about finished......
> 
> ...






anyone get a listen of this yet?

could I ask for feedback on the soundcloud page, only takes a minute and would mean a great deal to me.

thanks.


----------



## pesh (Mar 5, 2016)

rambling incoherent mess of house, breaks, beats etc. like a drunken mixtape.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 5, 2016)

Really cool scene of electronic artists in and around Liverpool at the moment - these are my favourites at the moment ...


----------



## caleb (Mar 7, 2016)

Herbie Hancock - Rain Dance [Columbia]
Clock DVA - Psychoactive Magnetic Fields [Vinyl-on-demand]
Campbell Irvine - Thread Laid Bare On The Ground [Infrastructure New York]
Autechre - Arch Carrier [Warp]
Kerridge - A Shadow Cast [Downwards]
S.M. Nurse - Hot Day In Istanbul [Top Tape]
Mike Parker - Lustration Three (Svreca Remix) [Prologue]
An-I - Mutter [Cititrax]
Denise Rabe - Sunday Blues (Rrose Remix) [Arts Collective] 
Panasonic - Sahkotin [Blast First]
Stingray313 - Armchair Psychiatrist [[Naked Lunch]]
Physical Therapy - Hit The Breaks [Liberation Technologies]
FUSE - Substance Abuse [Plus 8]
Mike Dredd - Macrocosm [R&S]
Air Of Gloom - Meditation (Astro Mix) - [Beat Box International]
Room 506 - Drop Out [Not on Label]


----------



## Moronik (Mar 8, 2016)

Here's a radio show from me, Acid House / Techno / Electro fun fun fun!


----------



## sim667 (Mar 12, 2016)

Messed up my radio show recording this month, so put a one hour mix together this afternoon



> Tracklist
> Keep Guard - Archive
> Oh - On!x
> Parallax (Pelikann remix) - Tik&Borrow
> ...


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2016)

Finally moved, unpacked, settled, set up, first new mix in months! hoping to get back on it this year....

In previous years I've marked the arrival of Spring with a cross-genre Spring Sun Soul mix (>>back catalogue of those can be found here<<) - this year I've pulled out some roots tunes that have that spring spirit...new beginnings, the natural world reawakening, sowing new seeds, horizons moving forward, spirits lifting.... A few vocal pieces here but mainly instrumentals, accompanied with some live dubbing off the mixer.

Wishing everyone all the very best in this new season and sending a salute out to Lee Perry on his birthday, born March 20, right on the start of the Persian new year - great time for a new year i think....two Upsetter productions included in honour.





Spring Roots Eternal

Golden Daffodils - Fulk Reid
Golden Dub - Uprising All Stars
Guiding Light - The Fashioneers
23rd Psalm - Juks Dread & Big Youth
Wall Street - Jackie Mittoo
Leftist - Revolutionaries
Still Waters Version - Jerry Jones & Sound Dimension
Spirit of Umoja - Dennis Brown + Augustus Pablo
Distant Drums - Family Man & Knotty Roots
Home to Zion Dub - Bingy Bunny
You Can Dub - The Upsetters
Roots Version Wise - Sky Nation
Born Free - Michael Rose
Free Dub - Michael Rose
Request Granted - King Tubbystyle
No Love - Black Traps
Dub Love - Black Traps
Blazing Fire Version - Owen Grey
Give Thanks Version - Don Carlos

Download link here Mikus Musik: Spring Roots Eternal
stream here


----------



## ringo (Mar 18, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Golden Daffodils - Fulk Reid


----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2016)

ringo said:


>


has been on a loop in my brain all year


----------



## Coolfonz (Mar 21, 2016)

Like a pair of ming vases mix (house house and more house)



Livin’ Free (Vega Dope Deep Mix) - Madame X
Withdrawals - Crookers w Wills
Let Me Tell U - Jimmy Edgar
Let The Sun Shine Out (Jerome Sydenham’s vocal dub) - Flora Cruz
Searching (Deetron Dub) - Fred Everything w Jinadu
Don’t You Feel (Crackazat Remix) - Moullinex
Dance Like You’ve Been Here (DJ Beloved Remix) - Miranda Nicole w Kai Alce
Friends (Detroit Swindle Friends On Acid Remix) - Seven Davis Jr.
Crying Strings - Jovonn
Thug Rock - Pezzner
Oh!! Snap - Lazare Hoche And Malin Gen
Liquideep (Hector Couto Detroits Remix) - Gastek
Sunflower (DJ Spinna Remix) - Illa J w Allie
Gentle As The Sun - Fred Everything


----------



## Moronik (Mar 22, 2016)

Two new radio shows for your ears!


----------



## Numbers (Mar 22, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Finally moved, unpacked, settled, set up, first new mix in months! hoping to get back on it this year....
> 
> In previous years I've marked the arrival of Spring with a cross-genre Spring Sun Soul mix (>>back catalogue of those can be found here<<) - this year I've pulled out some roots tunes that have that spring spirit...new beginnings, the natural world reawakening, sowing new seeds, horizons moving forward, spirits lifting.... A few vocal pieces here but mainly instrumentals, accompanied with some live dubbing off the mixer.
> 
> ...



Lovely, just kicked it off..  Love this Spring series over the last several years.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2016)

My first post on this thread I think? I was digging around my archives last night. This here is a mix I did in 2002 and recorded to DAT, mastered to CD-R, left in a CD wallet for 14 years and finally got it ripped and uploaded to Mixcloud last night.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2016)

One hour of mutant dub and post punk alongside Bokeh Versions as broadcast on NTS last Saturday


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2016)

Number 5 in the Mixcloud synthpop chart for NO OBVIOUS REASON


----------



## Moronik (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm starting a series of mixes on what I like to call Bastard Rave - that is, just loads of different styles jammed together!
(Although it is heavy on the Ghetto influences so perhaps Ghetto Tech is more appropriate)
Hope you like it


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 1, 2016)

something for the weekend?



A swathe of queasy industrial hum, the clanking and whirring of machines accompanied by heavy bass at times, the odd bright spell, also some sporadic bursts of thumping techno. drifting away later on.

Moondog - Stamping Ground [Moondog/Moondog 2]
Xosar - Manmeat PCP [Show Yourself]
Lumisokea - Nanissáanah [Transmissions From Revarsavr]
M.E.S.H. - Epithet [Piteous Gate]
Pierre Bastien - Moody Doom [Blue As An Orange]
The Tapes - Nervous Breakdown [Selected Works 1982-1992]
Fat White Family - Whitest Boy On The Beach [Songs For Our Mothers]
Carter Tutti Void - f = (2.6) [f (x)]
Container - Peripheral [LP]
The Body - Two Snakes [No One Deserves Happiness]
Laurel Halo - Situation [In Situ]
Ekoplekz - A Caustic Romance [Reflekzionz]
Not Waving - Work Talk [Animals]
In The Mouth Of The Wolf - Need Of Angels [In The Mouth Of The Wolf]
Kerridge - FLA·5 [Fatal Light Attraction]
Tim Hecker - Castrati Stack [Love Streams]
Jefre Cantu-Ledesma - Pale Flower [A Year with 13 Moons]
Gate -  Caked [Saturday Night Fever]
CTI - temple bar [Elemental 7]
Internazionale -  A Dirge Was Heard Over The Quarry [What Was Sown Into History]

*download*


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is another in my occasionally released 'Density of Sound' series. A cult following* breathlessly awaits the latest genre hopping instalment of the globe spanning free music discovering podcast which was briefly a bit popular till I cocked up the rss feed and didn't notice...

Enjoy - track listings and that on the link x   

Density of Sound: Density of Sound 52

*about 8 people express lukewarm enthusiasm...


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> One hour of mutant dub and post punk alongside Bokeh Versions as broadcast on NTS last Saturday




Are You the same John Eden who used to post on dissensus by any chance? Used to read that forum quite a bit BITD - never got around to signing up though.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2016)

dialectician said:


> Are You the same John Eden who used to post on dissensus by any chance? Used to read that forum quite a bit BITD - never got around to signing up though.



I am indeed. Dissensus was good.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 10, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I am indeed. Dissensus was good.



Sadly there isn't really anything of the sort for critical voices in electronic and post-rave music anymore. I've pretty much given up reading most publications for that reason, don't have time to check out dour monochrome release 10000 reviewed by person 5671


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 10, 2016)

dialectician said:


> Sadly there isn't really anything of the sort for critical voices in electronic and post-rave music anymore. I've pretty much given up reading most publications for that reason, don't have time to check out dour monochrome release 10000 reviewed by person 5671



This is true. Also I have no idea how I found the time to be so immersed in all that now!


----------



## Aitch (Apr 11, 2016)

Heres a selection from me from different genres that I played over Easter, was on a chill tip  


Eye's Drift- Archy Marshall
Die Helle Kapelle - Denk/Drumtomski
Within 320 - Appleblim
Just Say Woman - Horace Andy
Just Say Dub - Horace Andy
Frostbite - L Nix
Something In Your Eye - Pangea
Justice - Calibre
Gauze (Sped)- Karen Dwyer/Torn Hawk
Love Worn Soul - Calibre
Elaenia 320- Floating Points
Sais (dub)- Floating Points
Flying Towards The Ground - Lord Raja
Jupiter George (Original Mix) - Dauwd
Upercent - Spaceman
Continuum - Akkord
Dust - Alex Smoke
Ruction (dub)- Alex Smoke



ExperimentalDrumsDub


----------



## caleb (Apr 11, 2016)

-


----------



## ringo (Apr 14, 2016)

Roots excursion with a tribute to the late Jimmy Riley

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 13th April 2016.mp3

Brace A Boy - Dillinger (Rockers 7")
Shaddai Children - Viceroys (Victorious Steppers 7")
Dread And Wake - Roy Richards (Stud 7")
I Heart Is Clean - Cornel Campbell (Observer 7")
Revolutionist - Freddie McGregor (High Times 7")
Saturday Night Special - Michael Dyke (Attack 7")
Why Oh Why - Ernest Wilson (Studio 1 7")
You And Me - Carlton & Shoes (Quality 7")
God I God I say - Keith Wilson (Studio 1 7")
Ahmad-Jamal - Nora Dean (Chappy 7")
Why Little Girl - Melodians (Lucky 7")
Stop Your Gang War - Melodians (Tops 7")
Born For A Purpose - Dr Alminatado (Greensleeves 7")
Nyah-Binghi - Jimmy Riley (Yes 12")
Love And Devotion - Jimmy Riley (D-Roy 12")
Sister Maracle - Captain Sinbad (Rusty International 12")
Kindness For Sweetness - Glen Washington (Joe Frazier 7")
Holding Back The Years - Earl 16 (Merge 7")
Yes Yes Yes - Errol Holt (Ohm 12")
Jungle Man Skank - Linval Thompson (M & M 7")
Hold Up Your Head - Errol Carter (Cactus 7")
Africa - Unity Stars (Nice 1 7")


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2016)

Numbers & ska invita - Did either of you make it all the way to Holding Back The Years - Earl 16 (Merge 7")?

I had a feeling some of my mates would like this but some of the reggae snobs (like myself ) would hate it. My best mate just told me I've ruined his life and he's going to kill me 

It's a decent song, Earl has a great voice, but yeah, OK, too cheesy


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2016)

ringo said:


> Numbers & ska invita - Did either of you make it all the way to Holding Back The Years - Earl 16 (Merge 7")?
> 
> I had a feeling some of my mates would like this but some of the reggae snobs (like myself ) would hate it. My best mate just told me I've ruined his life and he's going to kill me
> 
> It's a decent song, Earl has a great voice, but yeah, OK, too cheesy


Earl 16 is one of my favourites voices, ive got no problem with cheesier reggae, ive got no problem with simply red or mick hucknall, i like the song anyhow, and so i liked this version a lot...then again i have been drifting into radio 2 territory recently so my tastes may not be the benchmark they used to be


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Earl 16 is one of my favourites voices, ive got no problem with cheesier reggae, ive got no problem with simply red or mick hucknall, i like the song anyhow, and so i liked this version a lot...then again i have been drifting into radio 2 territory recently so my tastes may not be the benchmark they used to be



Yep, I think my Purple Radio mates would think along those lines. I've got it half in the bag to play out on Saturday. It might go all the way in now. Any reaction is better than no reaction. I hope.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2016)

ringo said:


> Yep, I think my Purple Radio mates would think along those lines. I've got it half in the bag to play out on Saturday. It might go all the way in now. Any reaction is better than no reaction. I hope.


whats on saturday, warm beer? i think it will be the tune of the night!
i always remember this thing Snowboy said: "when youre picking out tunes and youre tempted to bring something but you worry about the crowd, bring it and most importantly Play It! Not enough djs take risks..." 
Take a risk lol


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> whats on saturday, warm beer? i think it will be the tune of the night!
> i always remember this thing Snowboy said: "when youre picking out tunes and youre tempted to bring something but you worry about the crowd, bring it and most importantly Play It! Not enough djs take risks..."
> Take a risk lol



Yep, tbh I had got in a rut and wasn't feeling it so last session I played completely different stuff and had a good time. Going more that way this month I think, this is going in along with a couple of more funky reggae tunes.


----------



## klang (Apr 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> ive got no problem with cheesier reggae, ive got no problem with simply red or mick hucknall, i like the song anyhow, and so i liked this version a lot...then again i have been drifting into radio 2 territory recently so my tastes may not be the benchmark they used to be


yes 
and I love Earl 16's voice too!
cool mix, Ringo, just listening now.....


----------



## Numbers (Apr 20, 2016)

I love that track ringo mate so no problem here, can see it going down a treat the next time I'm on the controls at a family do.

I actually have a sad story behind that song  my brother in law loved it, used to sing it to us all when we'd meet up and were a few sherberts deep.  I was a pallbearer at his funeral and we carried his coffin into the church with that playing, he was only 32 when he died, suffered depression and flung himself over a 12 story car park. 

So when I hear it anyway I stop and nearly cry, to hear it all i an i in a Cry Tough mix is lovely.


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Numbers , sometimes it's those tunes associated with bitter sweet memories that mean the most to us. Sorry for your loss, glad you liked the tune.


----------



## Aitch (Apr 26, 2016)

New one from me Techno this time 


Now is Ever - Cio D'Or 
Phalanx - Recondite 
Detroit - Tin Man 
Rock Your Body - Ben Sims 
Bell Blocker - Planetary Assault Systems (Silent Servant rmx) 
The Traveller - A100
BDF-3299 - Surgeon 
Don't Stop No Sleep - Radio Slave 
Kero Zug Island - Kyle_Hall 
Lockers - Robert Hood 
Hiraeth - Antigone 
Limits to Growth - Peder Mannerfelt 
Argon - Dettmann 
Untitled 9 - Djrum 
N R 1 - Nosaj Thing

ExperimentalDownloadTechnoMix


----------



## moody (Apr 27, 2016)

Aitch said:


> Heres a selection from me from different genres that I played over Easter, was on a chill tip
> 
> 
> Eye's Drift- Archy Marshall
> ...





very noice


----------



## treefrog (Apr 27, 2016)

Aitch I am going through your Soundcloud and downloading as much as I can. Love your work!


----------



## placid (Apr 27, 2016)

Finally managed to find the time to put all my driftwood 12s onto one mix. This is my 2nd attempt..my first attempt ended abruptly when i found out that there is no warning when the battery is low and the Laptop just dies. And no, the Audacity auto recovery did not work. 

The result is here - 

Anyhoo....a selection of my favourite driftwood releases... pitched down as it was a late night vibe 

No need for a tracklist, there was only 10 releases so fairly easy to work out whats what. Fortunately, I had most of them before they went spiralling into orbit pricewise, 

Theres at least one track on every release which is simply sublime. The more I listen, the more i love them. 

Big thanks to Eric Cloutier for his original Driftwood mix which inspired me to do this one..and to Anil..who really opened my eyes to the Jeremy / Elias 12s. 

Done on 2xTechnics 1210's. No edits, no nonsense, just records.


----------



## Aitch (Apr 27, 2016)

treefrog said:


> Aitch I am going through your Soundcloud and downloading as much as I can. Love your work!


 Nice one


----------



## Aitch (Apr 27, 2016)

moody said:


> very noice


Thanks!


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2016)

Sun is shining http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 27th April 2016.mp3

Love Is The Song - Laxton Ford (Wild Flower 7")
Shadow After Dark - Devon Lyon (Weed Beat 7")
Mouth A Talk - Barry Brown (Eek-A-Mouse 7")
Step It Up - Barry Brown (Attack 7")
Disaster And Signs - Little Roy (Tuff Scout 7")
Zion We Want To Go - Sons Of Negus (Zion Disc 7")
Run Come Rally - Dadaweh LP
Deliver Me From My Enemies - Vivian Jackson (Vivian Jackson 7")
Invasion Version - King Tubby (Grounation 7")
Forgive Them - Rising Sun (Iroko 7")
The Ungodly - George Calstock (Hit Run 12")
Love Don't Live Here Any More - Sonia (D-Roy 12")
Dancing In The Moonlight - BB Seaton (Studio 1 12")
Lets Make Love - Dynamic Four (Faze Four 7")
I'm In The Mood For Love - Lord Tanamo (Mooncrest 7")
Rainy Night In Portland - Watty Burnett (Black Art 12")
Pure Ranking - Horace Andy & Prince Jammys (Sufferers Heights 12")
No Warrior - Tony Tuff (Vivian Jackson 7")


----------



## Moronik (Apr 30, 2016)

The organisers behind Downfall asked me for a mix the other week and at last I can reveal it  
Start your weekend the right way with some jackin' Acid, Freestyle, Hip-House, Techno and Industrial.


----------



## Fez909 (May 12, 2016)

House, all from Detroit. Trainwrecks, all from Leeds.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Mr De' - The Wizard
Deetroit - Soulistening
Was (Not Was) - Listen Like Theives (Giant Club Mix)
Underground Resistance - Hardlife (Aaron Carl Remix)
Blake Baxter - Does Not Compute
Mike Huckaby - Muzik For The Dancefloor
Alton Miller - Bliss
Anthony Shakir - Plugged In
D-HA - Work Me (DJ John Collins Edit)
Mike Huckaby - All By Myself
Mike Huckaby - Jupiter
Aaron Carl - Tears
Davina - Don't You Want It (Extended Mix)
Norma Jean Bell - Dreams
Chez Damier - I Never Knew Love (Made in Detroit Mix)


----------



## ringo (May 13, 2016)

Classic roots discomix selection

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 11th May 2016.mp3

I've Got To Go Back Home - Bob Andy (Studio 1 7")
Idlers On The Street - Joy White (Grounation 7")
A Jah Do It - Jah Bunny (Must Dance 12")
I & I - Abyssinians (Different 12")
Mandella - Tommy McCook (Clinch 12")
Lambs Bread Collie - The Light Of Saba (Light Of Saba 12")
Zion Youth - Don D Jnr aka Vin Gordon (Fe Me Time 7")
Stepping High - Tommy McCook (Grove 12")
Trod On - Culture (High Note 12")
Christopher Columbus - Little Roy (Copasetic 12")
False Ruler - Earth & Stone (Cha Cha 12")
Assemble Not Thyself - The Terrors (Phase 1 12")
Nationwide - Mystic Radics (Water Mount 12")
Cities - Prince Alla - Freedom Sounds 12")
Creation - Itopia (Wackies 12")
War - Wailing Souls (Greensleeves 12")
Rice And Peas - Roman Stewart (Hungry Town 12")
Dub No Sleep - King Tubbys (Black Roots 7")


----------



## sim667 (May 15, 2016)

Been getting well into my Jungle again at the moment..... I was planning on doing an old vs new jungle, but I don't have as many older tunes as I though (must get more 90's/00's jungle).

Tracklist on soundcloud.


----------



## nogojones (May 15, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Been getting well into my Jungle again at the moment..... I was planning on doing an old vs new jungle, but I don't have as many older tunes as I though (must get more 90's/00's jungle).
> 
> Tracklist on soundcloud.



straight in with phatworld. wicked


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2016)

Ave you got any 'Ardcore?  (Save Target as)

Tango - Can't Stop The Rush
Austin - I get high
Bass 2 Base - Hypno 2
Sudden Def -  Fall Like Rain
After Dark - Cardiac Arrest (1992 Crack Of Dawn Mix)
Manix - Special Request (Hero Remix)
One II One - I Want You (Original Mix)
C.M.C. -  I'm In Ecstasy
Nebula II - Peace Maker (Remix)
Awesome 3 - Headstrong
Smooth But Hazzardous - smooth_but_hazzardous
Nebula II -  X-Plore H-Core (Remix)
Acen - Close Your Eyes Remix 1 (Optikonfusion Mix)
N19 Productions - Make The Music
Tek 9 - Doughnuts & Ice Cream (Reprise)
Nebula II -  Atheama (Remix)
Aurora - Spectral Bass
Egyptian Empire - The_Horn_Track
Origin Unknown - Eastern Promise EP - AA2
Tek 9 - Rude Bwoy Run Tings
Origin Unknown - Eastern Promise EP - AA1
Serotonin - dramatical_style
Acen - Trip II The Moon Part 3 (Kaleidoscopiklimax)
Scott & Keith -  Get Busy Cru
4 hero -  In The Shadow (Sundown)
C.M.C. - Release The Energy
The Man Like The Pennywise - mystery
Rufige Cru -  Menace
Doc Scott -  Street Knowledge (The Lost Track)
Nebula II - Benzine Fiend
Nookie -  Shining In Da Darkness
Doc Scott -  Paradise Lost (Last Action Hero)
Aurora - Firin on all Cylinders
Origin Unknown - Untitled A1
Prophets Of Soul - A New Song
JLM Productions - Find Yourself (Remix)
 Boogie Times Tribe - Dark_Stranger_(Origin_Unknown_Remix)
Dead Dred - Dred Bass (Origin Unknown Remix)
Cold Mission - Dreamers
Tek 9 - Slow Down (Nookie Remix)


----------



## stethoscope (May 15, 2016)

Hello Addy! On that right now


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Hello Addy! On that right now



Last nights radio show..... all played off the cuff so please excuse the dodgy mix here n there


----------



## Addy (Jun 2, 2016)

Last nights Deep / Tech house selection as played on www.planet-rave.com radio

Download

*Tracklist*
Nora En Pure - Come With Me (Original Mix)
MarcAshken feat SOS - Cat Walk (Original)
Sharam Jey & Night Talk - Gonna Get You (Original Mix)
Jerome Robins, Rashid Ajami - Unstoppable (Tube & Berger Remix)
P.A.C.O. & Tube Berger - Greyjoy (Original Mix)
Dusky - Nobody Else (Original Mix)
Leftwing & Kody - You Were (Original Mix)
Dusky - What I Never Knew (Original Mix)
Kings of Tomorrow Feat April - It's Only You (Sandy Rivera's Original Mix)
Close feat. Charlene Soraia & Scuba - Beam Me Up (George Fitzgerald Remix)
Fatboy Slim - Right Here Right Now (Coyu Remix)
Danny Daze - The Calm (Original Mix)
Huxley - Little Things (Original Mix)
UZ - Trap Shit V13 (Justin Martin Remix)
DJ Sneak, Riva Starr - In Da House Tonight (Original Mix)
Deadmau5 - 1981 (Mike Vale Vs Jerome Robins Mix)
Booka Shade - Blackout White Noise feat. Chelonis R. Jones (Club Mix)
Pryda - Power Drive (Original Mix)
Groovebox - Brooklyn (Original Mix)
Sean Finn - Riders On The Storm (Crazibiza Remix)


----------



## ringo (Jun 10, 2016)

Roots, old to new

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 8th June 2016.mp3

Weak Heart - Ronnie Davis (On Top 7")
Security Force Version - Mighty Two (Joe Gibbs 7")
Merry Up - God Sons (Pantomine Blank 7")
Tubbys At The Control - King Tubby (Pantomine 7")
Halfway Up The Stairs - Delroy Wilson (dip 7")
General Penitentiary - Black Uhuru (Taxi 7")
Killer Man Jaro - Dillinger (Forward 7")
Public Holiday - Revolutionaries (Channel One 7")
I've Got To See The Light - Michael Subratie (Jah Christos 7")
The Earth Is The Fullness - Edmond Brooks (Harvest 7")
Monkey Fashion - I Roy (Tamoki Wambesi 7")
7 Wonders Of The World - Prince Buster All Stars (Blue Beat 7")
Come Follow Me - Barry Boom (On Top 12")
Dust A Sound Boy - Super Beagle (Techniques 7")
My God My King - Papa Levi (Taxi 7")
Dub Pirate - Tarrus Riley et al (Juke Boxx 7")
New World Order - Luciano (Observer 7")
No Sence - Hiya Bingy (Black Legacy 12")
Gideon Warrior - Dr Z Meet Brizion (Inner Standing 12")
The Lion & The Lamb - Sista Moni feat Prince Jamo (Channel One 12")
The Wisest Live long - Danman (Indica Dubs 10")
Ancient Blood - Vivian Jones (Imperial House Music 7")
Declaration Of Iration - Bongo Isaac (Yantra 7")
Time 2 Know - Unknown (Blank 10")


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2016)

Been playing around with Facebook broadcasting and getting good quality sound and live visuals

This was a sound test, but is also a mix, would like any feedback on how the sound quality is. It sounds a bit tinny to me


----------



## caleb (Jun 12, 2016)

Dasha Rush - Time Whispers and Albert [Raster-Noton]
Född Död - I Smärtan, Fri [Northern Electronics]
Felix K - Res Cogitans [Hidden Hawaii]
Frak - Suddert Haircut [Dark Entries]
Terence Fixmer - Suffocate [Jealous God]
Rene Bandaly Family - Tanki Tanki (Rabih Beaini Edit) [Strut]
Knarz - Malefitz [Wavescape]
October - Synchronised Bluez [Skudge White]
Richard H. Kirk - Hypnotic [Rough Trade]
Not Waving - I Know I Know I Know [Diagonal]
Confusion Club - Move [R&S]
DJ Harlow - M11 (Sliproad Mix) [Self-released]
Mikron - Dry Sense [Central Processing Unit]
Nancy Fortune - Analogically Reacting [Viewlexx]
Leron Carson - China Trax [Sound Signature]
DJ Casanova - Untitled [R&S]
Terrence Dixon - Bonus Beat (Remix) [Tresor]
Pinch & Shackleton - Selfish Greedy Life [Honest Jon’s]


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jun 17, 2016)

A mix that covers a lot of bases, from breaks dub step and bass, through to banging techno. Enjoy !

Tracks from Leon Vynehall, Youandewan, Kaelin Ellis, Aphex Twin, Die Verboten and others


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 27, 2016)

Ok dont shoot me down in flames as I know there are some techno purists on urban. I havent DJd for 11 years now.  So Ive bought a pioneer xdj rx deck. Great kit. Anyway knocked up this tech house/techno mix. A few old tunes ripped from you tube. Some I bought online. Old and newish

Thoughts good and bad most welcome


----------



## ringo (Jun 28, 2016)

This year's carnival warm up come early. In a UK Dub style.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 22nd June 2016.mp3


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2016)

You bastard.... I love you 

Recently upgraded my system (sorry for not replying to the pm +same ska invita - no reason except sposedas's, sorry/thanks), so the above is sounding lovely.


----------



## Supine (Jun 28, 2016)

A little something we did for Awamu / Together Festival. A nice little charity festival in August in aid of Awamu. Get a ticket! 

STEVE 'GRIFFO' GRIFFITHS (SECOND CITY FIRSTS) - MABUK AND FRIENDS MIX

PJ Principle - Memories (Mat Hoods Remix)
Jean Jacques Smoothie - Bump
Second City Firsts - Espiritu De Verano
Tim Tonal - Love What U Feel
PJ Principle - Liberation
Gallery Sounds - Keep Yr Shape
Tim Tonal - Acid Reflux (Minus Mix)
Tim Tonal - Acid Reflux (PJ Principle Late Night Remix)
Second City Firsts - U Know That (Tim Tonal Streamline Mix)
PJ Principle - Liberation (Tim Tonal's Eagle 4 Remix)
Second City Firsts - You Know (2014 Edit)


----------



## Numbers (Jul 1, 2016)

ringo said:


> This year's carnival warm up come early. In a UK Dub style.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 22nd June 2016.mp3


Am listening to this for the 7th time right now, love it.


----------



## ringo (Jul 1, 2016)

Numbers said:


> Am listening to this for the 7th time right now, love it.


Nice one, makes it all worthwhile [emoji106] [emoji1]


----------



## Numbers (Jul 1, 2016)

ringo said:


> Nice one, makes it all worthwhile [emoji106] [emoji1]


I started listening to it at 4... it's now half 5 and I'm only an hour in  I can't help but pull it back, at this rate it will tale me 3 hours to listen to it


----------



## ringo (Jul 4, 2016)

My turn this week to do a selection for Together Festival & Awamu charity. 

awamu is a social enterprise working with mum’s in the slums of Kampala to change the lives of orphaned and vulnerable children in their communities

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Together Love_Ringo.mp3

Open The Door To Your Heart - Gregory Isaacs (Cactus 7")
Born To Love You - Slim Smith (Studio 1 LP)
How Sweet It Is - Tyrone Evans (Winro 12")
Too Late To Turn Back Now - Alton Ellis (Impact 7")
When I Fall In Love - Ken Boothe (Studio 1 7")
Let Love In - Dennis Brown (Sunshot 7")
How Could I Live - The Sharks (Coxsone 7")
Love Forever - Bim Sherman (Century LP)
One Love - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Blank 12")
You Are My Angel - Horace Andy (Clocktower 7")
Heart and Soul - Junior Byles (Errol T 7")
Without Love You Just Can't Go On - Leroy Smart (Disco Mix 7")
A Love I Can Feel - John Holt (Coxsone 7")
Life Is A Moment In Space - Wayne Smith (Jammys 7")
Let's Get Together - Tetrack (Rockers International 12")
Baby I Love You So - Jacob Miller (Rockers International LP)
Love And Only Love - Fred Locks (Tribesman 12")
Know Love - The Twin Roots (Black Art 12")


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2016)

just learned that clicking on a link on here saves the mix tidily on my phone ready for commuting....will be catching up on a lot more urban mixes from here on in


----------



## sealion (Jul 5, 2016)

ringo said:


> This year's carnival warm up come early. In a UK Dub style.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 22nd June 2016.mp3


Just started listening and the first two tracks are.


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Just started listening and the first two tracks are.



Nice aren't they, Augustus Pablo's son Addis is putting some great stuff out. They came out together, a 2 x 7" pack from 2015:
https://www.discogs.com/Keida-Addis...Dub-Melodica-In-The-Dance-Dub/release/6809932


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2016)

ringo said:


> Nice aren't they, Augustus Pablo's son Addis is putting some great stuff out. They came out together, a 2 x 7" pack from 2015:
> https://www.discogs.com/Keida-Addis...Dub-Melodica-In-The-Dance-Dub/release/6809932


I am into the melodica and horns tunes atm.I bagged these recently,,,,,Sta sax aka Stamina Li - Skank To Azania  Dubwise  Saah Karim - Gunman Sound  Dubwise Amoul-Bayi EU 12

Armour riddim Iba Mahr - Worries Tonight  Addis Pablo - Azania Rock Maximum Sounds UK 7


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I am into the melodica and horns tunes atm.I bagged these recently,,,,,Sta sax aka Stamina Li - Skank To Azania  Dubwise  Saah Karim - Gunman Sound  Dubwise Amoul-Bayi EU 12
> 
> Armour riddim Iba Mahr - Worries Tonight  Addis Pablo - Azania Rock Maximum Sounds UK 7



I bought all four on the Armour rhythm whwn they came out, good tunes


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2016)

ringo said:


> I bought all four on the Armour rhythm whwn they came out, good tunes


The skank to azania ridim is a killer tune and gets everyone up on there feet.


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2016)

ringo said:


> I bought all four on the Armour rhythm whwn they came out, good tunes


This is a good un.,,,,,,


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> This is a good un.,,,,,,



Nice tune, just grabbed a copy


----------



## sealion (Jul 6, 2016)

ringo said:


> Nice tune, just grabbed a copy


one more,,,,,.
The version side is nice.


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> one more,,,,,.
> The version side is nice.



I can get a bit tired of these 80's Jammys style rhythms, but that's not bad


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2016)

ringo said:


> How Sweet It Is - Tyrone Evans (Winro 12")


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


>


Studio 1 of course


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2016)

One of the many things I love in Jamaican music is doing sufferers lyrics over a 'happy' major key track and inversely here a sweet love song over a downbeat minor chord rhythm... Tension!!


----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> One of the many things I love in Jamaican music is doing sufferers lyrics over a 'happy' major key track and inversely here a sweet love song over a downbeat minor chord rhythm... Tension!!


There's a whole thread there


----------



## Numbers (Jul 7, 2016)

ringo said:


> My turn this week to do a selection for Together Festival & Awamu charity.
> 
> awamu is a social enterprise working with mum’s in the slums of Kampala to change the lives of orphaned and vulnerable children in their communities
> 
> ...


That's just spectaculovelyar ringo.

Jacob Miller always tests my system proper


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jul 9, 2016)

ska invita said:


> One of the many things I love in Jamaican music is doing sufferers lyrics over a 'happy' major key track and inversely here a sweet love song over a downbeat minor chord rhythm... Tension!!


This juxtaposition is at its best at Christmas time- (reggae Christmas tunes have become a Macgregor household tradition after they saved me from a particularly blue Christmas!)


----------



## sim667 (Jul 9, 2016)

I did a little reggae and dub selection on Facebook today


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 13, 2016)

*FEEL FREE TO SHARE-MY JULY MIX*

https://soundcloud.com/bjp19…/tech-housetechno-mix-july-2016

Track Listing (July Tech House/Techno 2016)
1. Narita Express-Beckers D Nox
2. Unspoken-Layton Giordani
3. Trusting You-Layton Giordani
4. X-Pollination-Enrico Sangiuliano
5. Twisted Minds-Loco & Jam
6. Fired Up-D Unity
7. Fire Burning-Steve Mulder
8. Misunderstood-Layton Giordani
9. Growler-Pig & Dan
10. Plexus-Monkey Safari
11. Mentos-Kiko,Mihalis & Safari
12. Can You Hear Me-DJ Boris
13. Delerium is Famil 2-Umek
14. Dark Rooms-Jay Lumen
15. Celtic Cross-Ian Pooley
16. Ducati-Steve Mulder
17. I Feel Love-Donna Summer


----------



## moody (Jul 14, 2016)

working on a new mix, gonna be fookin boss!

sneak preview,


----------



## ringo (Jul 22, 2016)

Forgot to put my last show up so here's two. The first goes into deep, tough roots territory, howitzer style, the second is a mellower one to sit in the sun with, because I was a bit hot.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 6th July 2016.mp3

Drum Song - Soul Sugar (Gee Recordings 7")
Only Jah Jah Know - Tetrack (Rockers 7")
Beautiful Africa - Gregory Isaacs (Micron 7")
Help Out This Nation - Everal Cooper & The High Two (Songhai 7")
It's A Fire / Java / Science - Prince Buster ft Senior Pablo (Earth Sound Records 10")
You Got No Feeling - Black Velvet (Oasis 7")
Forgive I - Johnny Lover (Ark The Zion Sound 7")
Peace Man - Rising Son (Ta -Shi 7")
I Am Getting Bad - Steve Baswell (Phase 1 7")
Chief Inspector - Dennis Bovell (More Cut 7")
Sufferation - Beverley Williams (Shaka 7")
Looking For Signs - Albert Malawi (Tafari 7")
Conscious Time - Brigadier Jerry (Tafari 7")
Blessed Are The Men [The Pill] - Dennis Brown (Observer 12")
Warrior Recharge - Aswad (Island 12")
Hard Times VIP - Bim One Production ft Pablo Gad (Riddim Chango 12")
Wait A Minute - Aisha (Ariwa 12")
Marijuana (Real Green Gold) - Chezidek (Jamrockvybz Records 7")
Marcus Salute - Mafia & Fluxy & Winston Rose (River Bank Records 7")
Rastafari Is The Way - Errol Bellot (Jah Tubbys 7")
Marchin' - Mighty Prophet (Higher Regions Records 7")

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 20th July 2016.mp3

Picture On The Wall - Naturalites (CSA 12")
Run Run - Capital Letters (Greensleeves 12")
Long About Now - Tinga Stewart (Cha Cha 12")
Why Can't I Leave You - John Holt (Channel One 12")
Life Goes In Circles - Dennis Brown (Grounation 7")
Ethiopians Live It Out - Burning Spear (Coxsone 7")
Conversation - Gregory Isaacs (Earthquake 7")
God I God I Say - Keith Wilson (Studio 1 7")
Move Out Of Babylon - Johnny Clarke (Harry J 7")
Stop And Think Me Over - Prince Alla (Freedom Sounds 12")
Sensimena - Tommy McCook (King Sounds 12")
Twenty One Girls - Barrington Levy (Greensleeves 12")
The Daughter Them Irie - Scorcher (Greensleeves 12")
Dub Fashion - Scientist (Greensleeves 12")
Promised Land - Dennis Brown (Simba 12")
Hell And Heaven - Lloyd Clarke Sparrow (Spectrum 12")
Teach The Youth - Barrington Levy (Witty 12")
Pure Soul - Lennie Hibbert (Gay Feet 7`)


----------



## ska invita (Jul 22, 2016)

Great mix from Nanker Phelge


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2016)

ah, ta....track list


1.Unfairly Targeted for Demise
byAlicia Garza
2.Fuck The Police
byJ Dilla
3.Black Man in a White World
byMichael Kiwanuka
4.Message from a Black Man
byThe Heptones
5.Why Did You Shoot Me
byCharles Kinsey
6.Hell You Talmbout
byJanelle Monae & Wondaland
7.Is It Because I’m Black?
byKen Booth
8.We Want an End to the Police State
byAlicia Garza
9.Hands Up
byDaye Jack Ft. Killer Mike
10.Mr Copper
byThe Equators
11.Freedom (Freestyle)
byJoe Budden
12.Sandra’s Smile
byBlood Orange
13.Sandra Bland
byInsert
14.Louder Than A Bomb
byPublic Enemy
15.Violence
byAngela Davis
16.African Police
bySia Tolno
17.Dallas Police
byNews
18.Don't Wake Up Policeman
byJunkie XL feat. Peter Tosh & Friends
19.Alright
byKendrick Lamar
20.Star Spangled Banner (excerpt)
byJimi Hendrix
21.Bazookas and Flash Grenades
byAlicia Garza
22.Hell Y'all Ain't Talmbout
byVita Elizabeth Cleveland


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2016)

ringo said:


> Forgot to put my last show up so here's two. The first goes into deep, tough roots territory, howitzer style, the second is a mellower one to sit in the sun with, because I was a bit hot.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 6th July 2016.mp3
> 
> ...


Lovely Ringo... spent the last 2 hours (so far) listening to these preparing the yard for an evening BBQ/party.


----------



## ringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Warm Lager In Dub

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough Warm Lager In Dub 3rd August 2016.mp3


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2016)

ringo said:


> Warm Lager In Dub
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough Warm Lager In Dub 3rd August 2016.mp3


Hey ringo,  can I request that you add id/name tags to your mp3s... When I download them it shows up as an unreadable ringi20%warmbeer20%20160835etc...


----------



## ringo (Aug 10, 2016)

Can you give me an example? Dunno what you mean


----------



## ska invita (Aug 10, 2016)

ringo said:


> Can you give me an example? Dunno what you mean


Every mp3 can include info about teh name of album, artist, year, etc etc,

One way is to right click on it to add that info (under Details IIRC)...another is to use a little programe to do it - this is good and free and allows you to include cover art
Mp3tag - the universal Tag Editor (ID3v2, MP4, OGG, FLAC, ...)

does that make sense?

without it can come through a bit scrambled....


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 10, 2016)

Not quite a mix but tis the first video I've ever seen of me djing in over 20 years, hope you're well S.I


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2016)

Laid-back summery mix. Electronic soul and beats 



Clara Hill - For Your Love
Theo Parrish and Andrew Ashong - Flowers
Jamie Woon - Sharpness
Georg Levin - I Need to Understand
Llorca - The End
Nightmares on Wax - Bringin It
Micatone - Break My Heart
Maxwell - The Urban Theme
Soulstance - Court Intrigues
Boozoo Bajou - Under My Sensi
Trüby Trio - Universal Love
Dionne Warwick - Walk the Way You Talk
Monodeluxe - Like You (Beachmix)


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2016)

killer fez :thumz:
hopefully first of many
can you spill the beans on what equipment you've used to make this? just curious
really like the transitions


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


> killer fez :thumz:
> hopefully first of many
> can you spill the beans on what equipment you've used to make this? just curious
> really like the transitions


Ableton + MP3s

Wasn't done live. Just used MP3s like samples and sequenced them.

Glad you like


----------



## ska invita (Aug 12, 2016)

going to give it a second spin in a minute - too short


----------



## Fez909 (Aug 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


> going to give it a second spin in a minute - too short


I have 15 hours of similar vibe tunes I've been collecting since April. There'll be more coming


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Every mp3 can include info about teh name of album, artist, year, etc etc,
> 
> One way is to right click on it to add that info (under Details IIRC)...another is to use a little programe to do it - this is good and free and allows you to include cover art
> Mp3tag - the universal Tag Editor (ID3v2, MP4, OGG, FLAC, ...)
> ...



I doubt I'll ever have time to do this 'cos I type the track list out by hand into a text file


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2016)

ringo said:


> I doubt I'll ever have time to do this 'cos I type the track list out by hand into a text file


Its not about the tracklist, its just renaming the final MP3 to
 Artist: Ringo
 Title: Cry Though New mix #8009 - 
takes a second...
using the proper tags means it shows up on peoples music libraries, ipods, iphones - otherwise they get really lost....


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Its not about the tracklist, its just renaming the final MP3 to
> Artist: Ringo
> Title: Cry Though New mix #8009 -
> takes a second...
> using the proper tags means it shows up on peoples music libraries, ipods, iphones - otherwise they get really lost....


Oh I see, could happen then I spose.........


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2016)

ringo said:


> Oh I see, could happen then I spose.........


----------



## ska invita (Aug 16, 2016)

New mix from me ahead of NH Carnival and Hackney One.... Apart from one US and one FR its all UK productions, 80s up to the present day, starting off easy and getting harder as it goes, 2 hours of roots music, soundsystem style...
Full write up, download link, stream: Mikus Musik: Raise Your Voice - UK Soundsystem Selection
(new googledrive download link - hopefully its working!)




Raise Your Voice - UK Soundsystem Selection

To Be Poor Is a Crime - Still Cool
To Be Rich Should Be a Crime - Jeb Loy Nichols
The Law - City Culture / Breadwinners
To Jah I Call - Twinkle Brothers
Raise Your Voice - Aisha
My Fortress - Marlene Ammers
Only Love - Messenger Douglas
Promised Land - Brinsely Forde
Dubbing on the Kings Highway - Gussie P
Psalm 61 - Rasheda / Black Steel
Violin Step - Ashanti Selah & Alpha Steppa
Bloodshed - Errol Arawak
Babylon - Linval Thompson/Kheru Jahman Dan
Teardown Babylon - Blood Shanti
Material Things - Dub Dynasty
Bells of Life - Leroy Mafia
Sacred Fire - Chazbo meets Empress Shema
Their Reward - Prince Alla / Ras Kush
Bonify - Errol Arawak
Utopia Land - Teddy Dan / Kheru Jahman Dan
Dreamer Dub - Willie Tee
Last one:
Meteor Dub - Junior B


----------



## ringo (Aug 18, 2016)

Dubplate Selection

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 17th August 2016.mp3
Sorry ska invita , haven't had time to look at that labelling thing)

Jamaican Fruit Of African Roots - Sheila Rickards (Sheila 10")
Version - King Tubby (Sheila 10")
Changing Times - Dennis Brown (Move & Groove 10")
Dub Organiser - Dillinger (Trojan 10")
Cloak & Dagger - Tommy McCook (Trojan 10")
Don't Let Them Fool You - Earth & Stone (Cha Cha 12")
Mr Boss Man Version - Cultural Roots (Revolutionary Sounds 12")
Jah Jah Dub - Dillinger (King Tubbys 10")
Magnum Force - Vin Gordon (King Tubbys 10")
Dub Driver - Dennis Brown (Lazer 12")
Prophecy Version - Fabian (Tribesman 12")
Ain’t No Sunshine Dub - Sammy Dreadlocks & Professor (Dubplate)
Separation - Barry Brown (Dubplate)
Jah No Partial Dub - Prince Mohammed/Augustus Pablo (Dubplate)
Jailhouse Never Get Empty - Professor at King Tubby’s (Dubplate)
Babylon Dub - Johnny Clarke  (Dubplate)
Save The Children Of Israel Dub - George Nooks (Dubplate)
Give Another Israel A Try - Barry Brown & Professor (Dubplate)
Black Moses Dub - Dennis Bovell (Dubplate)
Deuteronomy - Sylford Walker (Glimmer 10")
Mutiny - Observer (Dubplate)
Jah Jah Higher Than High - Rocktone (Observer 12")


----------



## ska invita (Aug 18, 2016)

straight on the DL!
mouthwatering stuff ringo....


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 30, 2016)

My  August 2016 Techno Mix-Tracklist...

1. Dubfire & Oliver Huntman-Terra (Joseph Capriati Mix)
2. Ron Costa-Berige (Vakabular Remix)
3. Loco & Jam-Navigator (Original Remix)
4. Dubfire & Oliver Huntman-Fuego (Julian Jeweil Remix)
5. Julian Jeweil-Orbit (Original Mix)
6. Alan Fitzpatrick-Terra Firma (Original Mix)
7. Secret Cinema-Maximal (Original Remix)
8.. Frank Biazzi-Lost (Original Remix)
9. Johannes Heil-By Night Part 3 (Original Remix)
10. Fractious-The Experiment (Steve Mulder Remix)
11. Javi Colina/Quoxx-Keep Out (Original Remix)
12. Umek-Incinerator (Original Remix)
13. Audiomatiques-Lets Go (Cosmic Boys Remix)
14. Balthazar & Jackrock-Signature (Original Remix)
15 Slam-Bang The Box (Slam Remix)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 31, 2016)

ska invita said:


> New mix from me ahead of NH Carnival and Hackney One.... Apart from one US and one FR its all UK productions, 80s up to the present day, starting off easy and getting harder as it goes, 2 hours of roots music, soundsystem style...
> Full write up, download link, stream: Mikus Musik: Raise Your Voice - UK Soundsystem Selection
> (new googledrive download link - hopefully its working!)
> 
> ...


I often listen to your mixes in work (earphones) when I need to tune out colleagues etc
This hit the spot today


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I often listen to your mixes in work (earphones) when I need to tune out colleagues etc
> This hit the spot today


ah thanks miss shelf  glad to hear it!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Sep 21, 2016)

hi folks - another downtempo, ambient adventure ...



Tracklisting ....

A Thousand Years - The Realms of Possibility
Donato Dozzy - Vapourware 05
Earthen Sea - Opaque Oasis
Fieldhead - All Boxes (Original)
A David Crawforth - The Void
David Sylvian - Approaching Silence
Tom Thiel - Lowerslower
Jan Jelinek - Workshop for Modernity
Russell Haswell - Interlude
Nadi Qamar - After Glow
HIA - Orange
FUSE - Treychk


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2016)

Old roots and new roots. I nice batch of the new wave of roots artists coming out of Jamaica. About time 

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 14th September 2016.mp3

Take A Hold - I Kong (Iroko 12")
Stop Your Quarreling - Yabby You (King Sounds 12")
Power Of Love - Ronnie Davis (Rosie 7")
Rockers Style Dubplate - King Tubby (King Tubbys 10")
Blood Dunza - Johnny Clarke (Jackpot 10")
King Tubbys cuts
Step Out A Babylon - The Blazing Fire (Ja Man 7")
Resist Not Evil - Proteje (Overstand 7")
Gimmie Lickle - Jesse Royal (Notis 7")
High & Windy - Sara Lugo & Kabaka Pyramid (Oneness 7")
Blaze Again - Zebi Lion (Israel Records 7")
Bless My Soul - Jesse Royal (Notis 7")
Out Deh - Chronixx (Special Delivery 7")
Really Like You - Sara Lugo & Proteje (Silly Walks 7")
The Marijuana - Jah9 (Biggy Music 7")
Cops And Robbers - Jesse Royal (Black Dub 7")
Good Day - Sticky Joe Feat Macka B (Kingston Express 7")
Lucratrive - Aba-Ariginals (Music House 7")
Weeping & Wailing - Starkey Banton (Dub Organiser 10")
Ethiopia - Cedric Brooks (Studio 1 7")


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Old roots and new roots. I nice batch of the new wave of roots artists coming out of Jamaica. About time
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 14th September 2016.mp3
> 
> ...


Nice one RIngo ...interesting to hear some new JA music...for all that however the tune that really stood out for me was Lucratrive - Aba-Ariginals (Music House 7") - hadnt heard before, love to bits and gutted to have missed it when it came out a couple of years ago as it seems utterly unavailable via online sources new and old! Hurtful!!


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice isn't it, real energy and great playing. I only got it quite recently, I'll see if I can find where I got it from.


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm quite taken with Sara Lugo, got a bit of Lily Allen about her style. Bet she does reality lyrics in a sugar sweet style really nicely.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Nice isn't it, real energy and great playing. I only got it quite recently, I'll see if I can find where I got it from.


please do!
*and yeah, couldnt agree more - top playing - sometimes instrumentals are a bit patchy on that front


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 30, 2016)

My September 2016 Demo-feel free to share, comment or follow me on soundcloud

My September 2016 Techno Demo. Feel free to share, comment and please follow me on Soundcloud x
1. Sleepless-Pan Pot (Stephan Bodzin Mix)
2. Seven Colours-Drunken Kong (Original Mix)
3. Station Wagon-Hollen (Original Mix)
4. Santorina-Engl, Stoked (Original Mix)
5. Awake-Joseph Capriati (Julian Jeweil Mix)
6. Crown-Dense & Pika (Original Mix)
7. More Grit (Turn It Up)-Filterheadz (Alberto Ruiz Mix)
8. Body Jack (Get My Swerve On)-Max Chapman (Original Mix)
9. Elementen-Secret Cinema & Egbert (Original Mix)
10. Hexagon-Heiko Laux (Original Mix)
11. Exposure-Mark Reeve (Original Mix)
12. Buzz Buzz-DJ Tonio (Original Mix)
13. Dutch Kiss-Enrico Sangiuliano (Straight Mix)
13. Ghettoblaster-Enrico Sangiuliano (Original Mix)
14. Teaser-Cirez D (Original Mix)
15. Ground Zero-Dave Sparrow (Original Mix)
16. Pushover-Weska (Original Mix)
17. Concious-Weska (Original Mix)
18. Paul Kalkbrenner-Feed Your Head (Original Mix)


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Nice one RIngo ...interesting to hear some new JA music...for all that however the tune that really stood out for me was Lucratrive - Aba-Ariginals (Music House 7") - hadnt heard before, love to bits and gutted to have missed it when it came out a couple of years ago as it seems utterly unavailable via online sources new and old! Hurtful!!


Sorry, been through my emails and can't find it. I may have bought it in an actual shop


----------



## Moronik (Oct 6, 2016)

Been a long while since I stuck anything up....!

Last night's show:

Acid House / Techno / Electro / Bleep


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 15, 2016)

Some of my favourite disco tunes - mood builder for the disco fest at the end of the month 



Soundcloud link with download

donna mcghee - it ain't no big thing
martin l dumas jr - attitude, believe & determination
mary clark - take me i'm yours
millie jackson - we got to hit it off
the joubert singers - stand on the world (larry levan mix)
gloria ann taylor - love is a hurtin' thing
midnight magic - beam me up
nod doheny - to prove my love
imagination - burnin' up
norman connors - once i've been there
unlimited touch - i hear music in the streets
michael boothman - what you won't do for love
jimmy ross - first true love affair (larry levan mix)
donna summer - spring affair
idris muhammad - could heaven ever be like this
stephen encinas - disco illusion
tenderness - got to keep on trying


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2016)

great mix fez 
Soundcloud wants me to login to download - this link might work without needing to do that


----------



## moody (Oct 16, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> Some of my favourite disco tunes - mood builder for the disco fest at the end of the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks good, gonna give it a spin later, just wait for my house mate to go out so I put it through my big speakers!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 23, 2016)

cold synths, minimal clicks and repetitive beats to see in the autumn

chevel - the windrunner
robag wruhme - bommsen boff
pablo bolivar - out of place
shed - flat axe
moodymanc - melanchronic (soul minority mix)
efdemin - secrets of shoeshine
delta funktionen - silhouette
john tejada - tethered
delta funktionen - conflict data
roman lindau - now
mike denhert - emlo
mike denhert - orage de chaluer
robert hood - are you god
anthony shakir - travellers (mrsk remix)
delta funktionen - abundance

soundcloud/download link


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2016)

Cant download to phone from soundcloud without a click link, hopefully this works  (fezs mix)...eta: nope  never mind, i plugged a cable into the phone and got it on there the old fashioned way

have you had frosts up in leeds?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Cant download to phone from soundcloud without a click link, hopefully this works  (fezs mix)...eta: nope  never mind, i plugged a cable into the phone and got it on there the old fashioned way
> 
> have you had frosts up in leeds?


Here's a download link for mobile (I think)

No, no frosts yet. It's really nice in Leeds atm. Just getting in early


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Cant download to phone from soundcloud without a click link, hopefully this works  (fezs mix)...eta: nope  never mind, i plugged a cable into the phone and got it on there the old fashioned way
> 
> have you had frosts up in leeds?


You just need SoundCloud Downloader for that


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2016)

Well I'm feeling a bit poorly, its a cold grey Monday morning in London...i don't think the conditions could be any better matched for enjoying this mix


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> You just need SoundCloud Downloader for that


Is that an app? If so it probably doesn't exist for Windows phones... We're too exclusive for that  
I'll have a look see


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 29, 2016)

*My October Techno Demo. Feel free to share, download or comment. 

1. Bad Behavior-Dennis Cruz (Original Mix)
2. Sauron-Matt Sassari (Original Mix)
3. Push-The Reactivitz, Durtysoxxx (Reactivitz Mix)
4. Buzzing-Atroxx (Original Mix)
5. Taunting-Peter Balley (Original Mix)
6. Disco Boost-DJ Micky Da Funk, Dino Maggiorana (Original Mix)
7. Say What-Adam Beyer, Gary Beck (Adam Beyer Mix)
8. The Enemy ft Felix Da Housecat (Julian Jeweil Mix)
9. The Tournament-Cirez D (Original Mix)
10. High-Gaston Zani (Original Mix)
11. Freedom-Kaiserdisco (Original Mix)
12. Pressure-DJ Micky Da Funk, Dino Maggiorana (Original Mix)
13. Clockwise-Filterheadz (Original Mix)
14. The Mad Drummer-Harvey McKay (Original Mix)
15. Dont Go-RanchaTek (Original Mix)
16. Hardened-Madame, Deapmash (original Mix)
17. Reconstruction-Drumcomplex, Roel Salemink (Original Mix)

Techno



*


----------



## Anju (Nov 2, 2016)

Have not done a mix for ages.  Nu Jazz, Nu Soul, Jazz funk, house, hip hop, funk, dancehall. Chilled for first 13 minutes and funky for most of the rest. 



Try - Bugge Wesseltoft 
Black Sunrise (feat Black Soda)-  Francesco Chiocci 
Easy To Remember - St Germain
No Problem (7 Samurai Vocal Remix)- The Dining Rooms 
All That (Natural Self Remix) - Lizzy Parks	 
Got To Get Your Love - (Boogie Down De  TIMMY VEGAS feat TWEEK)
Save the Youth (Kenny Dope 7 Inch Mix) -  Mellow Madness	  
Keep The Fire Burning - Gwen McCrae			  
Rain Drums - Lion Babe	   
Kingdom (feat. Natasha Alexander) - Positive Flow				 
Go Fuck Yourself - Two Feet  
Two 16's - Elzhi				   
America (Somalie) - K'Naan														   
Papa Lover [Explicit]- General Degree		
Traffic Blocking - General Degree						
I Don't Wanna Change - Unity						  
That's Love - Oddisee		   
Let Love Rule - The Hi-Fly Orchestra


----------



## sim667 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hadn't recorded a mix in a while so I went through some of the techno and wonkier bass tunes I've got..... I don't have a lot of this stuff, but I love it! (I did carry on into some garage after the last tune, but fucked it, so cut it there).

Tracklist
Mountain of Ash - MPIA3
Lynn (Original Mix) - Dense & Pika
Lumphammer – Dez Williams
Run with the Pack-Janzon
Forever Your Girl - Perc & Truss
Shutterbug - Ben Pest
Hitting The Ceiling (Original Mix) - Dense & Pika
Redbrook- Truss
Big Time - Christopher Rave
Leather & Lace - Perc & Truss
Nancy's Pantry - Tessela
Smashing Stars - Sylvere
Wut It Do (12" Mix) - Mumdance & Logos
Holding On - Arka
Metamessage (Famous Eno & Murlo Remix) - Akito
Oh Baby (Mella Dee Remix) – Mak & Pasteman
Bagleys - Mumdance & Logos
Deep Inside Refix - Pearson Sound
Sylvere - Tribal Walk - Sylvere
Cellardore x MOAD - Freedom (Cellardore Remix) - Cellardore x MOAD


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 6, 2016)

The thing title comes after the artist name, not before.
It pains me seeing this.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 7, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> The thing title comes after the artist name, not before.
> It pains me seeing this.


Get over it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 7, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Get over it.


Shan't


----------



## ringo (Nov 10, 2016)

First one a while http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 9th October 2016.mp3

Jah Shine On Me - Al Campbell (Strong Like Sampsomn 12")
Melodica Strikes Back - Rocking Time All  (Rocking Time 7")
We Need Love- Johnny Osbourne (Studio 1 12")
Time A Run Out - Johnny Osbourne (Studio 1 12")
Heavenless - Don D Jr (Studio 1 12")
Jah A De Creator - Papa Michigan & General Smiley (Studio 1 12")
Ordinary Man - Lloyd Parks (Impact 10")
Mava - Dennis Alcapone (Impact 7")
Brand New Day - Jacko (Asher 7")
Can't Conquer Dreadlock - Dr Alimantado (New 7")
Still Alive - Dr. Alimantado & The Rebels (Ital Sounds 7")
Oil Crisis / Have No Fear - Dr Alimantado (Ital Sounds 7")
Open The Gate Bobby Boy - Well Pleased & Satisfied with Joe Banna (Total Sounds 12")
Satta Dread - Wayne Jarrett (Barbell 7")
Iron Gate Rock - King Tubby ( Black & White 7")
Stealing, Stealing - John Holt (Roots 7")
Deuteronomy - Sylford Walker (South East Music 10")
Deuteronomy Dub - King Tubby (South East Music 10")
Give Jah The Glory - Welton Irie (South East Music 10")
Poor Man Cry - Marcus Reid (Soul Fire 7")
Love Light - Rising Sun (High Music 7")
Ghetto Life - Zumjay (Jam Style 7")


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 10, 2016)

Techno / house, bit rough at the edges but anything last night to escape from Trumpo and the US Elections ...



69 - Desire
The Green Door Allstars - Tuteme
DJ Python - Sunset Drive
Killawatt - Fazed
Keita Sano - Miles
TCB - 2nd Touch
Superpoze - Gleam
Moon Boots - Red Sky
Ouerv - The Ascent
Alex Barnett - Luminous Idol
Bobby Draino - Another Vibe
DJ Roc - One Blood
Lukas Nystrand Von Unge - It Always Rains
Houz Neegroz - How Do You Love A Black Woman
Pink Noisy - Lost In Love
Black Coffee - We Dance Again
Simon Weiss - Tele-Vision
Atom TM - Ich Bin Meine ...
Panthera Krause - Umami
Kaiserdisco - Black Light
Avalon Emerson - 2000 Species of Cacti
Ploy - Move Yourself
The Maghreban - Now Easy


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 10, 2016)

1st birthday of the General Echo night


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 13, 2016)

download

beats / soul / funk / jazz

opensouls - in yours hands
dj cam & came - love junkee
outside - moodswing
thundercat - them changes
james mason - i want your love
labi siffre - i got the
mo' horizons - yes baby yes
the groovers - where you belong
emapea - laka
jhelisa - friendly pressure
nightmates on wax - the sweetest
guts - man funk (gary gritness uncut funk remix)
robert hood - the key to midnight
jazzanova - l.o.v.e.and you & i
sisters love - give me your love
rae & christian - spellbound
leo's sunship - give me the sunshine
fred wesley & the jb's - you can have watergate but gimme some bucks and i'll be straight
dj nu-mark - our generation (re-edit)
llorca - true to me
whodini - freaks come out at night
marcos valle - estrelar
james brown - mind power
dam funk - we continue
xl middleton - psychic
herbie hancock- stars in their eyes


----------



## Aitch (Nov 13, 2016)

A reggae selection from me old and new Dub, Roots, Dancehall, Lovers...



Wallace Adalphus - Good Morning
Bush Chemists - Light Up Your Spliff
Tour de Force - Soundboy Prayer (feat Johnny Osbourne)
Professor Skank feat Earl 16 - Jah Jah Is Coming
Professor Skank feat Earl 16 - Jah Jah Is Coming (ELND remix)
Tony Tuff - Ram Dance Style
Sugar Minott - Herbman Hustling
Sticky Joe - Raggamuffin Business
Mungo's Hi FiI feat Sugar Minott/Daddy Freddy - Raggamuffin
Obf Feat Charlie P- Sixteen Tons Of Pressure
General Degree - Ruff It Up
Junior Kelly - Bun Babylon
Ranking Dread - Loving Devotion
Dennis Brown - Caress Me Girl
Junior Delgado - Love Tickles Like Magic
Capleton/LMS/Morgan Heritage/Ras Shiloh/Bushman/Jah Cure - Mount Zion Medley


----------



## return of caleb (Nov 18, 2016)

mix by myself and a pal, write up here:

"High-octane and tumultuous, the @tanzwuth lads have outdone themselves with the tenth instalment in our podcast series. Submerging eardrums in a sea of frothing Nordic ambience, the opening stages quickly give way to a no-holds-barred approach. Weaving balls-out electro, American noise rock, industrial techno and propulsive EBM with menacing atmospheres and even a bit of Middle Eastern mysticism, this hour-long blend isn't for the faint of heart."


----------



## Moronik (Nov 25, 2016)

Been a while since I posted. Sorry about that!

Here's an acid house / techno show I did for the radio


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

black friday. all the different flavours of black. 
or something. 
whopping three hour doom fest/meditation on our helplessness and futility etc. 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/cutl7ynpl39tl5c/Godspeed_You!_Black_Sabbath.zip
Godspeed You! Black Sabbath.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/file/cutl7ynpl39tl5c/Godspeed_You!_Black_Sabbath.zip

Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath [instrumental]
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues
Kuedo - Broken Fox - Black Hole
Zomby -  Black Rose
Black Sabbath -  FX
Shapednoise -  Black Cells
The Bug - Black Rain Dub ft Flowdan
Black Rain & Shapednoise - Autonomous Lethality
Black Rain -  Data River
The Black Dog -  Non Linear Information Life
Grumbling Fur - Black Egg
Black Dice -  Things Will Never Be the Same
Genus Inkasso - Black Site Confessional
Black Sites -  MOCKBA
Black To Comm - Spiralen Der Erinnerung
Headless Horseman -Her Black Wings
Vatican Shadow -  Remember Your Black Day
Byetone -  Black Peace
Ekoplekz -  Black Calkz
Jeff Mills - Black Cosmic Space
Locrian & Mamiffer -  In Fulminic Black
Gnaw Their Tongues -  From the Black Mouth of Spite
Skullflower -  Temple Three: Shards Of Black Rotor Blades
Primitive Man -  Black Smoke
Swans -  Black Eyed Dog
Sylvain Rifflet - Black Hole (Live)
Mount Vernon Arts Lab -The Black Drop
Richard Skelton - Black Combe
Svarte Greiner -  The Black Dress
Tim Hecker -  Black Refraction
Pye Corner Audio -  Transmission Nine:Black Light
Locust -  Sky Black Horses
Motion Sickness of Time Travel -  Black Umbrella
Ital -  Black Dust
The KLF -  Six Hours To Louisiana, Black Coffee Going Cold
The Osborne Brothers -  The Black Sheep Returned To The Fold
Alastair Galbraith -  A View To Endless Black
Mika Vainio - Fade From Black

mixcloud


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 29, 2016)

My TechTonic Podcast (006) Nov 2016. Feel free to share or comment or follow me on Mixcloud:

(Intro)Tears in The Rain-Bladerunner
1. Quantum (Original Mix)-Mario Ochoa
2. Crunchy Food (Original Mix)-Macronism
3. Revolution (Original Mix)-Monococ
4. Sleep Walker (Original Mix)-Sleepwalker
5. Mind Games (Original Mix)-Vinicius Honorio, Sure M
6. Fermi (Original Mix)-Jaceo
7. Psyche (Mark Reeve Mix)-Wehbba
8. I Give Your Drum (Original Mix)-Vinicius Honorio
9. About Life (Original Mix)-Jaceo
10. Illuse (Original Mix)-Alex Bau
11. Flux (Original Mix)-Wehbba
12. Nucleus (Raiz Mix)- Veerus, Maxie Devine
13 Fast Lane (Original Mix)-Vinicius Honorio
14. Misfit (Original Mix)-Vinicius Honorio
15. My Beat (Wade Remix)-Veerus, Maxie Devine
16. Variables (Original Mix)-Drunken Kong
17. Flux (Original Mix)-Wehbba
18. Pulsar (Original Mix)-Jay Lumen
19. Space Dust (Original Mix)-Manic Brothers
20. Double The Lust (Original Mix)-Umek
21. Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad (Enrico Sangiuliano Mix)-Moby
22. Shrapnel (Original Mix)- Vinicius Honorio
23. Sky and the Sand (Original Mix)-Paul Kalbrenner
Outro-Into The Wild


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 30, 2016)

01 Big Maybelle - Ocean Of Tears
02 The Bonnie Sisters - Cry Baby
03 Billy Stewart - A Fat Boy Can Cry
04 Gale Garnett - I'll Cry Alone
05 Appreciations - It's Better To Cry
06 Johnny Moore -  It May Be Tears Of Joy
07 Fuller Brothers - Moaning Groaning & Crying
08 Bunny Sigler - For Crying Out Loud
09 Blossoms - That's When The Tears Start
10 Brenda Holloway - Crying Time
11 Charles Brown - Cry No More
12 H B Barnum - It Hurts Too Much To Cry
13 The  Drifters - I Count the Tears
14 Herbert Hunter - Sound Of A Crying Man
15 Lee Roye - Tears
16 Ray Merrel - Tears Of Joy
17 The Checkmates Ltd -  Kissin' Her And Crying For You
18 Rhetta Hughes - Cry Myself To Sleep
19 Eddie Holman and the Larks -  I'll Cry 1,000 Tears (unreleased version)
20 Roberta Daye - I'm Never Gonna Cry Again
21 Dottie Cambridge - Cry Your Eyes Out
22 Wakefield Sun - Get Out
23 Tangeers - What's The Use Of Crying
24 The '5' Royales - Not Going To Cry
25 Baby Washington - It's All Over But The Crying


----------



## Aitch (Dec 5, 2016)

New D&B mix from me   



Break - Overdub 
Calibre - Future Life 
Rufige Kru - Lost Rufige 
Loxy - Gabriel Gray 
Commix - Honey 
Jaydrop - Shortwave 
Calibre - Angle Breach 
Dom & Roland- Outcast 
Amit & Nomine - Deal Wid 
Nymfo - Stop Motion 
Break - Not Forgotten 
A Sides - Legacy (feat Cool Hand Flex) 
Philth - Mammoth 
J Kenzo - Assemble 
DBridge/Calibre - Christiansen 
Metro - Thursday (Original Mix) 
Metro - London (Original Mix) 
Nic TVG - No Write Answers (Original Mix) 
Nic TVG, Enjoy - Sitting In The Crosswalk (Enjoy's Crossing Layers Mix) 
Hidden Agenda - Is It Love


----------



## Aitch (Dec 6, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> cold synths, minimal clicks and repetitive beats to see in the autumn
> 
> chevel - the windrunner
> robag wruhme - bommsen boff
> ...




Sounds interesting! have book marked for later


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Dec 6, 2016)

*The Reverend M 'DeFunkpression Mix'*

First mix I’ve recorded this decade! Only a 30 minuter. The mixing isn’t perfect but the tune selection is 

Grab it here: Dropbox - The Reverend M - DeFunkpression Promo Mix

Tracklisting:
1.	  Lyn Collins – Think
2.	  Marva Whitney, Lyn Collins, and James Brown – Things Got To Get Better
3.	  James Brown – Sex Machine
4.	  All The People – Cramp Your style
5.	  Salt – Hung Up
6.	  Ike & Tina Turner – Nutbush City Limits
7.	  Betty Davis – Talkin’ Trash
8.	  Herman Kelly – Let’s Dance (To The Drummer’s Beat)
9.	  Leftie’s Soul Connection – Organ Doner (DJ Shadow cover)
10.   Blackstreet – No Diggity (Smov bootleg)


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 10, 2016)

*Drivetime with JG Ballard/Headcleaner*

Is the worrying state of the world and your own sorry excuse for an imagination getting you down? Is the rain running down the windscreen a mirror of your soul? Do you need the inside of your fizzing, polluted mind scouring? Let hickeysonic get you back on track – Air guitar! In your car!! What could be better than smacking the steering wheel and joining lustily in with a bit of Neil Diamond? Not much people that’s what, here’s an overstuffed hour of recent diversions featuring all the best anthems to keep you entertained on those long drives, ease those teethgrinding commutes to work and drown out the little angels on the school-run!

*Drivetime.zip*

God Bullies - Peace and Love
Whores. - Bloody Like The Day You Were Born
Giant Swan -  Bring Back Fives
John Carpenter - Abyss (JG Thirlwell Remix)
Public Enemy - By the Time I Get To Arizona
New Kingdom - Mexico or Bust
Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band - Low Yo Yo Stuff  
PJ Harvey - Hip Shake (live)
Rattle - Sorcerer
Helen Money - Leviathan
Killdozer - I Am, I Said
Bongwater - The Power of Pussy
The 180 Gs -  Christianity Is Stupid
People Like Us - Drive Carefully
Xiu Xiu -  Audrey's Dance
Einstürzende Neubauten - Headcleaner/Das Gleissen/Schlacht
Breeders -  Drivin' On 9


----------



## ouchmonkey (Dec 16, 2016)

couple old Randy & Earl xmas ones I re-uploaded for folks,
if you need a little hour or two of christmas music that ain't so bad - 
I'm your man

How Randy & Earl Stole Christmas

Mumblin' Earl's Christmas Cracker

click 'em to download
stream at mixcloud - Mumblin' Earl
tracklists and streams and links also at the blog - oldrecordclub.wordpress

merry christmas and ho ho ho
and so on
and such like


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 16, 2016)

My TechTonic Podcast. Episode 007 

INTRO-Dead Mans Shoes

1. Burnor (Original Mix)-Ron Costa
2.Outreach (Original Mix)-Stephan Hinz
3. Pyramid (Original Mix)-Remotion
4. Provident (Victor Ruiz Mix)-Victor Ruiz, Felix Krocher
5. Bones (Original Mix)-Roland Leesker
6. After The Storm (Original Mix)-BEC
7. Odd Concept (Original Mix)-Anna
8. Explanation (Kaiserdisco Remix)- Kaiserdisco, Christian Smith
9. Nuke (Original Mix)- Emmanuel
10. Rilis 05 (Untitled A1 Rino)-Rino Cerrone, Rino Cerrone
11. Ariel Vs Spiderman (Original Mix)-Metodi Hristov
12. B52 (Original Mix)- Raffaele Rizzi
13. Mechanical Blade (Original Mix)-UMEK
14. 7 Lives (Original Mix)-The Yellowheads
15. Natural Blues (Dense & Pika Mix)-Dense & Pika, Moby
16. Chemistry (Original Mix)-Pig & Dan
17. Frozen Room (Original Mix)-Charles Fenckler
18. Klaxon (Original Mix)-Tomy DeClerque
19. Man On The Moon (Original Mix)-Rino Cerrone
20. Culminate (Original Mix)-UMEK
21. Eclipse (Original Mix)-Jay Lumen

OUTRO "I am the one that knocks" Breaking Bad


----------



## Moronik (Dec 20, 2016)

Acid / Chicago / Techno / Bleep / Bass


----------



## sim667 (Dec 28, 2016)

B!SHB@SHBOSH & Drenalin @ Acoustic Chemistry Farmageddon Oct 2016 1

Live set from me from our Halloween Farmageddon Party. We recorded loads of the sets, and made a digital "tape pack" for download, so the others can be found at this link.

Acoustic Chemistry - Farmageddon - Oct 2016

Edit: Adding soundcloud link so it embeds.


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2016)

My side of a mixtape we made to give away at our Christmas party on the 23rd.



Tracks are:

Psychic tv - Message from the Temple
Portland Vows - Paper
Markus Guetner - Regensberg (Gas remix)
Woodcraft Folk - Bokflute
Cherry Bomb - Matrix
Charles Hayward - I've Been Watching You
Arovane - Tascel_7
Wesley Magoogan - Night Moves
Land of Yrx - Waterfall


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 6, 2017)

2016 Year Mix. All tracks mixed on an XDJ-RX and purchased on Beatport:

INTRO: Political Earthquakes montage

1. Layton Giordani-Unspoken
2. Layton Giordani-Trusting You
3. Enrico Sangiuliano-X-Pollination
4. Victor Ruiz, Felix Krocher-Provident (Victor Ruiz Mix)
5. Enrico Sangiuliano-Dutch Kiss (Straight Mix))
5. Maximaal-Secret Cinema (Original Mix)
6. Flux (Original Mix)-Wehbba
7. Freedom-Kaiserdisco (Original Mix)
8. Disco Boost-DJ Micky Da Funk, Dino Maggiorana (Original Mix)
9. Fermi (Original Mix)-Jaceo
10. Burnor (Original Mix)-Ron Costa
11. Keep Out-Javi Colina/Quoxx (Original Remix)
12. Klaxon-Tomy DeClerque (Original Mix)
13. Incinerator-Umek (Original Remix)
14. Ariel Vs Spiderman (Original Mix)- Metodi Hristov
15. More Grit (Turn It Up)-Filterheadz (Alberto Ruiz Mix)
16. Fast Lane -Vinicius Honorio (Original Mix)
17. Delerium is Family 2-Umek
18. Sleep Walker (Original Mix)-Sleepwalker
19. 7 Lives-The Yellowheads (Original Mix)
20.Why Does My Heart Feel So Bad-Moby (Enrico Sangiuliano Mix)
21. Frozen Room-Charles Fenckler Frozen Room(Original Mix)
22.Hardened-Madame, Deapmash (original Mix)

OUTRO "Telephone Terrorists" (Wolf of Wall Street)


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 6, 2017)

download/stream

*Hot & Bothered * by Junktion
*Don't You Want My Love * by Moodymann
*Epsilon Girls * by Andy Hart
*Hotshot * by Brame & Hamo
*In Love * by Creative Swing Alliance
*I On You * by Dan Shake & Medlar
*Exodus * by Norm Talley
*Paint it Black (Larry Heard's After Dark Remix) * by Moodymanc
*Rare Silk * by Hunee
*Gotta Act to React * by Nachtbraker
*Lefty's Bar (Brame & Hamo Remix) * by Fouk
*Wahness * by Leon Vynehall
*You Just Love You * by Recloose
*Done My Best * by Nebraska
* Rockin K-Tel * by Kai Alce
*Trust is the Key * by Chaos in the CBD


----------



## Moronik (Jan 12, 2017)

First Jack2thePhuture Show of 2017! 
I hope you like it. I've shoe-horned in a couple of the industrial techno tracks I'm feeling at the moment, alongside the usual acid squelch. Quite a sombre show, but January is always pretty bleak anyway.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 13, 2017)

load of queasy 'he's behind you' ambience, blasts of noise terror and lots of "shit, RUN!!!!" beats -
Aphex Twin, Pye Corner Audio, The Justified Ancients Of Mu Mu, Nurse With Wound, Coil, Demdike Stare, Dalhous, Raime, Barker and Baumecker, Puce Mary and so on



clicky


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 13, 2017)

E9 of my TechTonic Podcast:

INTRO "Firesale" Margin Call

1. Paragraphs (Original Mix)- Silvina Romero
2. Rough (Adrian Hours Remix)-Gaga 
3. Sinner (Original Mix)- D-Unity
4. Irreplaceable (Original Mix)-Coyu
5. Voices (Matt Sassari Remix)-Drunken Kong
6. Elaborate (Robert Capuano Remix)-Steve Mulder
7. Out Cold (Original Mix)-DJ Murphy/Vinicius Honorio
8. Chrome (Popof Remix)-Julien Jeweil
9. No Step (Original Mix)-Drunken Kong
10. Who Brought The Sound? (Original Mix)-Drunken Kong
11. Outside (Original Mix)-Rob Hes
12. Submerged (Original Mix)-The Yellowheads
13. Room For Everyone (Original Mix)-Silvina Romero
14. For Club Use (Original Mix)-Congrat
15. More (Original Mix)-Landmark
16. Ladies Love Chords (Original Mix)-Congrat
17. Physical Activity (Original Mix)- A.Dzhelev
18. Phase (Original Mix)-The Yellowheads
19. Sunday Morning (Carlio Remix)-Pirupa
20. Hashtag (Dandi & Ugo Remix)-MdS
21. 1981 (Joey Beltram Remix)-Joey Beltram/The Yellowheads
22. St11 (Original Mix)-Gary Beck
23. Fonen (Original Mix)-UMEK
24. Witching Hour (Original Mix)-Vinicius Honorio

OUTRO "Rooftop Scene" TRUE ROMANCE


----------



## Numbers (Jan 18, 2017)

ouchmonkey said:


> couple old Randy & Earl xmas ones I re-uploaded for folks,
> if you need a little hour or two of christmas music that ain't so bad -
> I'm your man
> 
> ...


The old Randy & Earl mixes are still regularly played here, absolute love them.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 18, 2017)

+ to all, not having checked this thread for quite some time it is an absolute treasure trove of brilliance


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 25, 2017)

recent inauguration hickeysonic outpouring of noisy rage and despair type deal... 
a golden hour of mostly new/recent noisy and/or experimental guitarring bastards
*
download

Big Stick* - Shoot The President
*Clouds Taste Satanic* -  We Die We Live
*Palehorse* - Terrifying Japanese Coldplay Documentary
*Terminal Cheesecake* -  The Winding Path
*Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs Pigs* - Sweet Relief
*Hey Colossus *-  I Am The Chiswick Strangler
*Girl Band* -  In My Head
*Black Bombaim & Peter Brötzmann* - Pt. 5
*Sex Swing* - Karnak
*Oranssi Pazuzu* - Värähtelijä
*Oren Ambarchi *- Hubris Pt. 3


----------



## Numbers (Jan 25, 2017)

Aitch said:


> New D&B mix from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the bollox Aitch, proper bit of D&B kit


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 27, 2017)

Randy & Earl "2016 wasn't as shit as all that" round up of stuff from last year
2017 already staking a good claim to be so much worse . . .



*download
*

Kid Congo & the Pink Monkey Birds - La Araña
Slim Cessna's Auto Club -  Commandment 2
Andre Williams - What Now?
The James Hunter Six - This Is Where We Came In
Margo Price -  Hurtin' (On the Bottle)
Handsome Family - Back in my Day
Freakwater - Velveteen Matador
Hayes Carll - Good While It Lasted 
Allen Toussaint - Hey Little Girl
Black Angel Drifter - Lead On Take it Away  
Case/Lang/Veirs - Georgia Stars
Mekons - Fear and Beer
Robbie Fulks -  America is a Hard Religion
William Tyler -  Kingdom of Jones
Willie Nelson -  It Ain't Necessarily So
Charlie Parr - Remember Me If I Forget
Rob Heron & The Tea Pad Orchestra -  Devil Wears a Blue Tie
Howe Gelb -  May You Never Fall In Love  
Charlie Hunter -  (Looks Like) Somebody Got Ahead of Schedule on Their Medication


----------



## PartTimer (Jan 28, 2017)

Ed White 93-94

93 and 94. Time Stretched Amen breakbeats with a nod to DJ Easygroove favourites towards the end.

Intro - Dark Arts vol2
Unit 1 - Theme - Creative Wax
DOPE - Travelling Pt 2- Good Looking
The Invisible Man - The Journey- 7th Storey Projects
The Invisible Man - The Bell Tune - Good Looking
DJ Crystl - Meditation - Dee Jay
Peshay - The Piano Tune - Good Looking
Fugitive - Underdog Recordings
DOPE (Original Rugged Mix) Rugged Vinyl
Mad Dog- Monged Out- Underdog Recordings
Intense- Paradox - Rugged Vinyl
Chaos & Julia Set - Atmosphere - Recoil Records
The Invisible Man - Space- 7th Storey Projects


----------



## Aitch (Feb 5, 2017)

Numbers said:


> This is the bollox Aitch, proper bit of D&B kit



Thank you glad you enjoyed


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 11, 2017)

My Journey Through Techno Mix

All tracks mixed on the Pioneer XDJ-RX 

INTRO-Jessies Confession (Breaking Bad)

1. Alkahest (Tiefschwarz Remix)-Mathame
2. Bad Coffee (Gary Beck Remix)- Funk D'Void
3. Argo (Original Mix)- Andre Winter
4. Zumba (Original Mix)-Natalino Nunes
5. Sky High (Original Mix) - Drunken Kong
6. Lotus (Dino Maggiorana Remix) - Konstatin Yoodza
7. Utopia (Original Mix)- Dino Maggiorana
8. Unsuspecting (Original Mix)- Kardinal
9. EHT (Secret Cinema & Egbert Remix) - Reiner Zonneveid
10. Circu Phage (Adrian Hour Remix)- Matt Sassari
11. After the Midday (Original Mix)- Marco Dan
12. State of Mind (Original Mix) - Dino Maggiorana
13. Use Me (Original Mix)- Harvey McKay
14. Our Lights Shine (Original Mix)- Drunken Kong
15. Bento (Original Mix) - D-Deck
16. Who's The Wolf (Original Mix)- Rob Hes
17. Keeper (Original Mix)- Dani Sbert/Alessandro Grop
18. long Island (Original Mix)- Agent Orange/Dino Maggiorana
19. The Solution (Original Mix) - Rob Hes
20. Roundnex (Hatzler Remix)- Miguel Bastida
21. Sleaze (Original Mix) - Arjun Vagale/Ramiro Lopez
22. Oddball (Original Mix) -Arjun Vagale/Ramiro Lopez
23. Shibuya (Original Mix)- Loco & Jam
24. Vision (Obscure Shape & SHDW Remix) - Radio Slave
25. Tenshin (Original Mix) - D-Unity
26. Ceramic or Human (Original Mix) - UMEK
27. Sense (Original Mix)- Ilario Alicante
28. Future (Original Mix) - Adam Beyer/Dense & Pika
29. Reflection (Original Mix) - Dario Sozano
30. Bass Cycler (Original Mix) - Kardinal

OUTRO- Ronald and Nancy Regan-The War On Drugs


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 11, 2017)

Grandma Death said:


> and purchased from Beatport


Why mention this?


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 11, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Why mention this?



My understanding is copyright issues. I could be wrong


----------



## Mattym (Feb 11, 2017)

Grandma Death said:


> My understanding is copyright issues. I could be wrong



I don't get it either???


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 11, 2017)

Mattym said:


> I don't get it either???




I shall remove it


----------



## Mattym (Feb 11, 2017)

Grandma Death said:


> I shall remove it



You don't have to remove it on my account. I just questioned it because I've never seen it before. It might be the norm nowadays. I don't move with the times.


----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2017)

A little Good Looking Records mix

https://www.house-mixes.com/profile/Geezah/play/good-looking-records


----------



## Moronik (Feb 16, 2017)

Radio Show of Acid House, Techno, Disco, Industrial Rave and Hip House


----------



## sim667 (Feb 26, 2017)

Bassline Lengerz



Tracklist in link


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 10, 2017)

got an actual mix tape, ie on cassette, coming out next week


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 10, 2017)

house/disco/acid/garage/italo

Idris Muhammed - For Your Love
Massimo Barsotti - Whole Lotta Love (Another Version)
Paulo Zavallone - Yellow Fever (Ashley Beedle's B Boy Infected Edit)
Hotmood - Check This Out Yo!
Rhythm II Rhythm - Mellow Magic
DJ Rasoul - Untitled Deepness
Connie Case - Get Down
Henrik Schwarz - Once Again
Sha-Lor - I'm In Love (12" Caught Up Version)
Larry Heard - Winterflower
Depeche Mode - Behind the Wheel (Shep Pettibone Remix)
The Normalmen - Antruum Odyssey
Coffee - I Wanna Be With You
Steve Silk Hurley & M Doc - It's Percussion (House Mix)
Kano - Ahjia
Box Clever - Talk to Me
Ann Nesby - Lovin' Is Really My Game (Steve Silk Hurley's Oldskool Lovin' Remix)
Parris Mitchell - Ghetto Shout Out


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

Electronic weirdness - tracks by Masayoshi Fujita & Jan Jelinek, Kaitlyn Aurelia Smith, Suzanne Ciani, and Biosphere


----------



## killer b (Mar 13, 2017)

that sounds up my street...


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

Fez909 said:


>




This is superb - making Monday morning going that bit smoother


----------



## moody (Mar 14, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> house/disco/acid/garage/italo
> 
> Idris Muhammed - For Your Love
> Massimo Barsotti - Whole Lotta Love (Another Version)
> ...





also digging this, had the massimo barsotti track for a while now but never had the balls to stick in a mix.


----------



## ringo (Mar 16, 2017)

Had a great time doing this. Enjoying music again at last 

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 14th March 2017.mp3

Proverbs Extraction - Pablo Moses (House Of Moses 7")
One People - Pablo Moses (JA-MAN 7")
Mercenaries - Beirut (Mummy 7")
International Dread - Pablo Gad (Caribbean 7")
Burning An Ilusion - Culture (Crazy Joe 7")
Shaka The Great - Overnight Players (Pressure Sounds 7")
One One Cocoa - Gregory Isaacs (Dwyer 7")
Invasion - Crepsoles (Ackee 7")
Brand New Day - Jacko (Asher 7")
Beat Down Babylon - Junior Byles (Orchid 7")
I Feel Lost - BB Seaton (Soul Beat 7")
Mr Money Man - Danny Hensworth (Black Art 7")
Blood & Fire - Observers (Observer 7")
Money For Jam - Lloyd Parks (Parks 7")
There's A Reward For Me - Joe Higgs (Elevation 7")
River - Zap Pow (LMS 7")
Tradition - Burning Spear (Island 12")
Congoman Chant - The Congos (Black Swan 12")
Police In Helicopter - John Holt (Volcano 7")
Babylon In Helicopter - Mr Williamz (Necessary Mayhem 7")
Mother In Law - Nicodemus (Moods 7")
Sensi Addick - Horace Furguson (Jazzbo 7")
Joy Ride - Derrick Parker (Kennedy International 7")
Push Up Your Lighter - Top Cat (Gussie P 12")
Ghetto Life - Zumjay (Jamstyle 7")


----------



## Numbers (Mar 16, 2017)

Perfect timing ringo - finished work, 12 Guinness in the fridge (well...11), day off painting the town Green tomorrow starting now.


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 17, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> got an actual mix tape, ie on cassette, coming out next week



our cassette that came out today is no.6 in the charts! https://bleep.com/vinyl-cd


----------



## killer b (Mar 17, 2017)

nice. How'd you get in with the bleep crew? link a brother up...


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 18, 2017)

Weyy the mix tape sold out in less than 24 hours, so I can link to it now


----------



## sim667 (Apr 2, 2017)

I've entered a DJ comp and need all the help I get qualifying with the amount of faves on mixcloud, and the right amount of plays...... any help would be appreciated.

Tracklist in the link..... its a bassline mix.


----------



## Moronik (Apr 4, 2017)

done! nice mix too..... love a bit of bassline


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 6, 2017)

My March TechTonic Podcast. Available to stream or download. Thoughts, comments etc all very welcome good or bad.

All tracks mixed on the Pioneer XDJ-RX and purchased from Beatport

All tracks Original Mix unless specified

INTRO- "Are you Charles Palentine?" TAXI DRIVER

1. Horncase-Ron Costa
2. Lomber-Ron Costa
3. Pimp Slap-Saeed Younan
4. Embers-Funkagenda
5. Dream Thief-My Cat Snoop
6. Charge-Gaga
7. Lost Satellite-Gregor Thresher
8. Re-Set-Martin Lacroix
9. Busy Man-Eric Sneo
10. Cara De Vela-Sub Washer
11. My Free Sunday-Rob Hes
12. Go-Victor Ruiz (Victor Ruiz Mix)
13. Question Reality-Shelley Johannson
14. Yaaaay-My Cat Snoop
15. Pause-Sian (Oliver Koletzki & Reiner Zonneveld Mix)
16. Awakened-Ilario Ilicante
17. Another Club-Radio Slave
18. Dirty Bitch-Bilboni
19. Dont Stress Me-Dani Sbert (Original Stick Mix)
20. Infamous-Mario Ocha
21. Mumble-Chaka & Marty
22. Euphoria-Layton Giordani
23. Breathe Out-B Traits
24. Teffes-Koen Groeneveld
25. Be Gone-Nicola Moudaber
26. Skin-Sam Paganini
27. Crest-George Perry (Eric Sneo Mix)
28. We Do What We Want-Alan Fitzpatrick
29. Domino-Oxia (Matador Remix)
30. Basic Scenario-B.Traits
31. Ghost Writer-Spartaque
32. London-Redshape
33. No More-D-Unity
34. Louder Than a Bomb-Tiga (Dense and Pika RMX)
35. Sioux-Aitor Ronda & George Privatti
36. Raven-Charles Fenckler (Pysk Mix)

OUTRO- 'Dawning Realisation' MOON


----------



## ouchmonkey (Apr 15, 2017)

clicky - HARBINGER OF SPRING

moderately joyful, bunch of abstract scratchy business and field recordings, tape noise nonsense, 
with outbursts of acid and blackened prog, 'tunes' from all around europe etc. 

Jonáš Gruska - V dolinách/ Píly
Children Of Alice - The Harbinger of Spring (excerpt)
Einstürzende Neubauten - Hymnen
Sias - Spring Communication
Unholy Satan - Let Satan Speak Through Your Anus
TapeWorm -  Nahnitý mozog
Maoupa Mazzocchetti - Portion
Microlith - Acid in a Church
Pierre Bastien - Gnostic Illicit Song
Lumisokea - Jenseits (Dub)
Driftmachine -  Gaukelwerk
Oranssi Pazuzu -  Luhistuva aikahakki
Black Candle -Gray ritual
Mirt - Michael's Theme
Leyden Jars -  Industrial Estate Revolution
Banabila, Machinefabriek -  Awake
Machinefabriek - Vowls
Jenny Hval -  Untamed Region
S Olbricht -  Rien
Gondwana -  A Gospel Of Dirt
Jonáš Gruska -  Teba hlada´ dusa ma´, pokoja nikde nema´


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2017)

A selection of the biggest, heaviest digital roots tunes on the UK Dub sound system scene from the last year, as played by the likes of Channel One, Aba Shanti I and Jah Shaka

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 26th April 2017.mp3

Jah Love - Noel Ellis (Iroko 7")
Reggae Music - Noel Ellis (Iroko 7")
Shashamane - Rasheda (Pablo International 7")
Water Of Life - Anthony Que (Observer 7")
Too Many Lonely People - Steve Tulls (Headphone 12")
When Music Hits You - Diana (Iroko 12")
Black Prince - Naphtali (Black Legacy /Jah Fingers 12")
Stand As One - Dixie Peach (Black Legacy 7")
Voice of the People - Chardel Rhoden (Black Legacy 7")
Got To Go - Donovan Kingjay (Black Legacy 7")
Reparations - Keety Roots (Black Legacy 10")
Good Conquer Evil - Restless Mashaits (Partial Records 7")
Truth & Lies - Amelia Harmony (Maasai Warrior 10")
Fear & Love - Amelia Harmony (Partial Records 7")
War Is Not The Answer - Sandeeno & Conscious Sounds (Jah Tubbys 10")
It's All Right - Critical Hi Fi ft El Fata (Chase Vampire 7")
Cyan Tan Ya - Jerry Lionz (Lionz Den 10")
Coronation - Jah Massive All Stars (Dread Ises Sound System 12")
Anthem - Aba Ariginals ft Patrick Matics (Salomon Heritage 12")
72 Nations - Indica Dubs meets Shilo Ites (Indica Dubs 7")


----------



## Grandma Death (May 1, 2017)

My April TechTonic Podcast.'Embrace The Ruins' Techno mix.

Available to stream or download. Thoughts, comments etc all very welcome good or bad.

All tracks mixed on the Pioneer XDJ-RX

All tracks Original Mix unless specified.

INTRO 'Shut the Fuck Up' PUNCH DRUNK LOVE
1. Geo Vibes-Christian Hornboster (Metodi Hristov Remix)
2. Cyclone-Riktam & Bansi
3. Beatmarch-Emery Warman
4. Ride-Miss Kitten/Dubfire (Solomun Remix)
5. Picap-George Privatti
6. Virus-Harvey McKay
7. Wirelife-Gaiser
8. Yes I Am-Dino Maggiorana
9. Black Judgements-Lelu (Phunk Investigation & Jean Aita Remix)
10. Darkness-Melt
11. Slutz-Nanoplex
12. Behind-Metodi Hristov
13. Stabbed In The Back-Tiga
14. London-Dino Maggiorana
15. Cops Mood-Matt Sassari
16. Five Minutes-Lelu
17. Get Some-DJ Boris
18. Space Labyrinth-Frankyyeffe
19. Unspoken Rules-Cleric
20. Makarona-Tony De Clerque
21. The Rhyythm-Sander Van Doorn
22. Dementio-Alen Millivojevic (2017 Remix)
23. Squadmates-Umek
24. Lagos-D-Deck
25. Capsule-Pig & Dan/Adam Beyer
26. One More Chance-D-Unity
27. Walking Shadow-Vinicius Honorio

OUTRO- 'Warriors come out to play' THE WARRIORS


----------



## Orang Utan (May 1, 2017)

No one cares what you did it on or where you got the tunes, fella!


----------



## Fez909 (May 5, 2017)

Did another disco mix to get me in the mood for Liverpool Disco Fest this weekend 



stream / download on soundcloud

diana ross - love hangover
the fantastic aleems - hooked on your love
grey and hanks - dancin'
black sun - le love
beckie bell - music madness (charles maurice extended version)
straight jacket - fun
black ivory - mainline
debbie jacobs - don't you want my love
the glitter band - makes you blind
coffee - i wanna be with you
deodato - keep it in the family
the brothers johnson - stomp!
david bendeth - feel the real
jean carne - was that all it was
coffee - casanova
althea forrest & togetherness - hey mister
change - angel in my pocket
shalamar - right in the socket
painel de controle - relax (waxist extended version)


----------



## Numbers (May 9, 2017)

ringo said:


> A selection of the biggest, heaviest digital roots tunes on the UK Dub sound system scene from the last year, as played by the likes of Channel One, Aba Shanti I and Jah Shaka
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 26th April 2017.mp3
> 
> ...


That is epic mate, chafuckingpeau 

Shashamane - Rasheda is


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2017)

> A little mix of some of my favourite tunes from the UK's 'Bass' scene from the last few years (circa 2013-2017). For those unfamiliar its a sound that mixes up influences from early rave, proto/jungle, DnB, dubstep, garage, dancehall, grime instrumentals, and sits it all over a hype house tempo. Good old fashioned upfront, sweaty, sub-bass rib-cage rattling party vibes. Great fun I think - underground urban UK all the way. Have to salute deejay Marcus Nasty who champions this sound better than anyone.
> My mix concentrates on tunes with that jungle/rave/dnb sound, so if thats your thing, try and get into this....




Download link/write up etc:
Mikus Musik:  Have To Work Hard For It! Underground Bass Selection

Tchami - Tribute Remix of Rob Base's It Takes 2
AC Slater  - LMLY
Champion - Execution
Andrew Diggs - The Ghost [Rico's Edit]
Jay Robinson - Fury
DevelopMENT - Dem Boy Sound
Gilbino - Space Race
Born Dirty - Check Your Bell
Sunday Roast - Wisdom
Inkline - Carbon Play
Sunday Roast - Radio Who
Rico Tubbs - Iron Heart [Skapes Remix]
Rico Tubbs - Dancehall feat.Ragga Twins [Dub Mix]
Foamo - Wardance
Rico Tubbs - Big Bad Tune
Foor - Double Bass Baby
JG - Cave Explorer
Sunday Roast - Freak
Tchami - Tribute Remix of Marshall Jefferson's Move Your Body


----------



## Fozzie Bear (May 12, 2017)

I was asked to do a mix for the 400th issue of _The Wire_:

John Eden:  Wire  400 Mix #4 - The Wire

It's good - quite noisy and echoey. Also features some mad 80s pop b-sides.

Write up includes a photo of me taken by my daughter.

*Track list:*

Spatial “Walking Off”
Raymond Dijkstra “Dadaphon (Part One)"
Death Dub “23 (Version)”
Kostis Kilymis “Crystal Drops”
I-LP-O In Dub “Paradise Capital”
Maurizio Bianchi “Surgical Flagellation”
Arv & Miljö “Svulsmen I Skyn”
Ekoplekz “Meek Street”
Jay Glass Dubs “Compound Dub”
Jean Michel Jarre “Wooloomooloo”
Brilliant “It's A Man's Man's World (Mad Professor’s It's A Dub Dub Dub World Mix)”
Art Of Noise “A Time To Hear (Who's Listening)”
Fish From Tahiti “Decal Baby”
Ichimanjaku “Radio Babylon”
Sabres of Paradise “Ysaedub”
Phantom “Rockabilly Vampires”
Crass “Walls”
Terminal Cheesecake “Coils: Chapter II”
Flying Lizards “Money B”
Tones On Tail “Shakes”
Blue Zoo “Off To Market (Dub)”
Libbe Matz Gang “Toluene Blues”
Seekers International “CheryLinn”
Jah Excretion “Kaze Wo Atsumete (Happy End)”


----------



## killer b (May 12, 2017)

looking forward to this!


----------



## rutabowa (May 12, 2017)

woah that looks awesome


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2017)

From the latest UK Dub workouts to U-Roy's earliest hits at Treasure Isle which sparked the DJ revolution and influenced music across the world.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 10th May 2017.mp3

Mek We Build - Arkaingelle Meets I David (Inner Standing 12")
Jah Is Our Ruler - Earl Sixteen (Indica Dubs 10")
Warrior Sister - Amelia Harmony (Chouette 12")
Soundboy - Amelia Harmony (Unrulee 7")
Watching Me - Learoy Green (Dub Addict 12")
I Feel Good Put Your Pants On - Jackson Jones (Hot Shot 7")
Wake The Town - Hugh Roy (Treasure Isle 7")
On The Beach - Hugh Roy (Treasure Isle 7")
Cool and response
Wear You To The Ball - Hugh Roy & John Holt (Treasure Isle 7")
Flashing My Whip - Hugh Roy (Treasure Isle 7")
Words Of Wisdom - Hugh Roy (Duke Reid 7")
Natty Dread Time - Queen Tiney & The Aggrovators (Jamatel 7")
Robe - Little John (Roots Tradition 7")
The Cooler - The Wrigglers (Dubplate)
You Cannot Know - The Wrigglers (Dubplate)
The Battle - The Octaves (Dubplate)
I Was Born A Free Man - Al & Freddy (Dubplate)
I Am Free - Joe White (Dubplate)
Selassie I - Roots Of The Field (Roots Of The Field 7")
Life Experience - Hopeton Crawford (Faithful Few 7")
Africa - Ijah Man (Ghetto Rockers 7")
Ganja Free - Ijah Man (Ghetto Rockers 7")


----------



## stethoscope (May 12, 2017)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I was asked to do a mix for the 400th issue of _The Wire_:
> 
> John Eden:  Wire  400 Mix #4 - The Wire
> 
> ...



Yeah, loving this 

(A Time to Hear is an all-time fave )


----------



## Grandma Death (May 19, 2017)

E13 of my monthly podcast TechTonic (May 2017) 'Four Star Daydream' Techno Mix. Comments good or bad welcome 

INTRO 'Objection' The Insider

1. Return to Sender-Remy Unger
2. Dominon-Bastet
3. Rawer-Hollen
4. Underground-DJ Boris
5. Dazed-Uto Karem
6. Dark Man-Bastet
7. Catch 22-Darren Emerson
8. Lovejitter-DJ Lion
9. Broken Brain-Bastet
10. Tarantula-Pleasurekraft (7 Year Itch Rework)
11. Persistence-Uakoz, Alex Len
12. Syncopate-Andre Crom (2000 and One Remix)
13. U Better-DJ Boris
14. Disco-Alex Rubino
15. Beast-Mario Ochoa
16. Dinner at SkinJaAcs-Clouds
17. Touchscreen-D-Isorder
18. Dacks-Alex Rubino
19. Break-George Adi (Stas Drive Remix)
20. Parade-Yan Oxygen (Sama Remix)
21. Man With The Red Face-Laurent Garnier

OUTRO-'We Dont Pay Mooks' MEAN STREETS


----------



## Grandma Death (May 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> No one cares what you did it on or where you got the tunes, fella!




If its not relevant-no need to comment on it


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2017)

Grandma Death said:


> If its not relevant-no need to comment on it


It's still annoying and puts one off listening


----------



## Grandma Death (May 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> It's still annoying and puts one off listening



For you you mean? Not 'no-one' as in 'everybody.

If a few sentences puts you off listening-I find that bizarre. But if it does then I accept it doesnt work for you. I cant change your mind.

You could always....erm...not read them?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2017)

Grandma Death said:


> For you you mean? Not 'no-one' as in 'everybody.
> 
> If a few sentences puts you off listening-I find that bizarre. But if it does then I accept it doesnt work for you. I cant change your mind.
> 
> You could always....erm...not read them?


While we're at it, it should be artist - track, rather than track-artist.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> While we're at it, it should be artist - track, rather than track-artist.



You're a tough cookie to please. Do you go back and check youve locked the door or turned the gas off everyday?

I was just wondering is it just these words or words in general on peoples posts that put you off? Cause if its the latter you must struggle. Some people have posted a bit of background to the mixes-mixed on a tape, where etc. So if its the latter you must struggle with this thread.

If its if the former-you obviously dont like reading about music outlets and technology?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Grandma Death (May 20, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 107147




Ha Ha Ha...seriously...if you like Techno...and you can get over the two sentences give it a whirl fella


----------



## ouchmonkey (May 22, 2017)

he's a librarian.

he is right though


----------



## Grandma Death (May 25, 2017)

ouchmonkey said:


> he's a librarian.
> 
> he is right though




He may well be. In the scheme of things its not THAT important surely? Unless you're a librarian and its their job


----------



## ringo (May 25, 2017)

Meditative beauties and love songs to lift the mood in a sad week, and to celebrate my mates' forthcoming wedding

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 24th May 2017.mp3

Jah Glory - Third World (LP)
A Jah Do It - Jah Bunny (Must Dance 12")
Ark Of The Covenant - Aksumites (Thebes 12")
Too Late To Turn Back Now - Alton Ellis (All Tone 12")
Stars - Lloyd Parks (Impact 7")
Rome - LLoyd James (Moods 7")
Leaving Rome - Jo Jo Bennett (Cactus 7")
Cottage In Negril - Tyrone Taylor (Love + Unity 12")
Tu Shun Peng - Frankie Paul (Jah Guidance 7")
Worries In The Dance - Frankie Paul (Volcano 12")
Righteous Rock - Papa Tullo (Negus Roots 12")
When You're In Love With A Beautiful Woman - Delroy Wilson (Channel One 12")
Why Won't You Come On - Bim Sherman (Attack 12")
I'm Coming Home Tonight - Dennis Brown (Yvonne's Special 12")
Show & Tell - Freddy McKay (Soferno B 12")
China Gate - Guardian Angel (Matumbi 12")
Poor Man In Love - Gregory Isaacs (Tabou1 12")
Love To See You Smile - Delroy Wilson (J&L 12")
I'll Be Around - Otis Gayle (Studio 1 12")


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2017)

ringo said:


> Meditative beauties and love songs to lift the mood in a sad week, and to celebrate my mates' forthcoming wedding
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 24th May 2017.mp3
> 
> ...



lovley selection 
that china gate tune took me by surprise...i know it from a Sun Ra version (1961), but it dates back to 57 from this musical


----------



## ringo (May 25, 2017)

ska invita said:


> that china gate tune took me by surprise...i know it from a Sun Ra version (1961), but it dates back to 57 from this musical


Great, didn't know that. The original is vaguely familiar but I hadn't made a connection.


----------



## Blagsta (May 27, 2017)

Revolution Disco page

Revolution Disco


----------



## ska invita (May 30, 2017)

Already posted on the Marcus RIP thread 


> *Marcus Intalex – A Better Place – Tribute & Salute*
> 
> DnB is a scene that draws on a lot of influences and has people coming at it from different angles. The dancefloor rules though, and it’s always been a case that more upfront tunes dominate. I love a good upfront tune as much as anyone, but DnB has always been deeper to me than just jump up. In the mid 90s the ‘Speed’ sound pushed especially by Fabio and Bukem got more of a platform, but by the late 90s it had been squeezed out again, and Upfront seemed to run everything. Yeah there were still good tunes, but too often the soul and depth was missing.
> 
> ...





Marcus Intalex – A Better Place – Tribute & Salute

Better Place
Love and Happiness
Lose Control
Dreamworld
Neptune
Warp 1
Second Thoughts
Proof Rock
Red 7
Faceless
Make a Raise
Step Forward
Cabal
Temperance
Meltdown
Stark
Celestial Navigation
Bitter End
Airborne

download link etc
Mikus Musik: Marcus Intalex – A Better Place – Tribute & Salute


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 1, 2017)

My new 1hour mix for HouseTech Radio Listen to House & Techno 025 - JOCKSTER by HouseTech #np on 



Full attack listing contained within link

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nogojones (Jun 1, 2017)

Grandma Death said:


> My new 1hour mix for HouseTech Radio Listen to House & Techno 025 - JOCKSTER by HouseTech #np on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you downloaded these from soulseek and knocked em together using a cracked copy of tracktor


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 5, 2017)

edit


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jun 10, 2017)

one day the sadness will end
http://www.mediafire.com/file/9bw01gf74qonsfp/sadness.zip

O - Laura Palmer Theme
Kuedo - Under the Surface
Dalhous - Methods of Elan
Puce Mary - The Spiral
Casino Versus Japan - An Ocean Dark Along a Charcoal Line
CukoO - Woodpecker
D.A.R.F.D.H.S. - Fo¨rensligandet - Sva¨lta°ren
Susanna - This - Phenomena
odi me - Open
Banabila - Awake
Casino Versus Japan - Pink Laced Glaze
Shield Patterns - On Needing
Xiu Xiu - Into the Night
Harold Budd - The Room
Best Available Technology -  No Tears in Her Eyes
The Caretaker - Into Each Others Eyes
Noveller - Lone Victory Tonight
Leyden Jars - The Fullness of Light
Deaf Center - Path to Lucy
Deep Listening Band - Rain Delay
Julee Cruise - The Nightingale


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 12, 2017)

did another mix. mostly disco and house



escort - starlight
k.i.d. - don't stop
joutro mundo - nao force
billy frazier - billy who?
dego & 200 black family - don't stop (let it go)
alexander robotnik - problems d'amour
rabo de saia - ripa na xulipa (charles maurice extended version)
donna summer - spring affair
peven everett - heat up
nebraska - drill deep
omar - lay it down (andre lodemann remix)
painel du controle - relax (waxist extended edit)
move d - felix
skyy - here's to you (dimi's body & soul edit)
blueboy - sandman
david bendeth - feel the real
uptown funk empire - you've got to have freedom (patchworks remix)
livy ekemezie - holiday action
recloose - dust
delano smith - nebula
tabu ley rochereau - hafi deo
vernessa mitchell - higher (silk's journey to heaven mix)
romanthony - bring u up
booker t jones - don't stop your love
voilaa - spies are watching me


----------



## Blagsta (Jun 16, 2017)

Roots inna new style



L'Entourloop feat. Tipper Irie - Le Rendez-vous
L'Entourloop feat. Skarra Mucci - Dreader than Dread
Dreadsquad & Lady Chann - Money ah dem God
Anthony B - Freedom Fighter
Stephen Marley feat. Capleton & Sizzla - Rock Stone
Black Omolo feat. Fire Son Bantu- Rise My People
Cali P feat. Capleton - Dem Ago Burn Up
Hollie Cook - Milk & Honey
Bush Chemists feat. Lutan Fyah - Beat Round the Bush
Capleton - That Day Will Come
Damian Marley - Welcome to Jamrock
Perfect Giddimani - Rockstone Highway
Arise Roots feat. Capleton - Rootsman Town
Protoje feat. Chronixx - Who Knows
Beres Hammond - Hail His Name
Bush Chemists feat. King General - Wicked Them Wicked


----------



## ringo (Jun 22, 2017)

142 minute reggae BBQ selection - nicely chilled out, then gets all hot and bothered.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 21st June 2017.mp3

I'll Never Fall In Love - Pat Kelly (Love 12")
Everybody Bawling - The Melodians (High Note 12")
Roseybell - Sugar Minott (Gorgon 12")
Lonely Man - Gregory Isaacs (Success 12")
A Black Slavery Day - Black Skull (Black Skull 12")
Sounds Of Redemption Dub - Augustus Pablo (Rockers 12")
Assignment No.1 - Augustus Pablo (Impact 10")
Extraordinary Dub - Impact All Stars (Impact 10")
Herbsman Shuffle - King Stitt & Andy Capp (Clan Disc Blank 7")
Kill The Devil - Orthodox All Stars (Orthodox 7")
Real Rock - Vin Gordon (M&M 12")
Shy Man - Kiko Bun (Lionvibes 10")
The Lick - MC Zulu (Happy As A Lark 7")
Weeping And Wailing - Starky Banton (Dub Organiser 10")
Trust No Shadow After Dark - I Roy (Heavy Load 7")
You Send Me - Bobby Floyd (Observer 7")
Killer Version - Observer (Observer 7")
Exodus - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Island 12")
Standing Firm In Babylon - Jacob Miller (Top Ranking 7")
World Of Confusion - Sylvan White (Freedom Sounds 7")
Coconut Head Version - Joseph C (Uhuru 12")
I Was Born A Free Man - Al And Freddy (Dubplate)
I Am Free - Joe White (Dubplate)
These Three Girls - Mankind (Man Kind 12")
Next Door Neighbour - Tony Tuff (MR 12")
Easton Horns - Bim One Ft Digistep (Riddim Chango 12")
Live It Up - Al Campbell (Conscious Embassy 12")
Strings For Jah - I David (Roots Youth 12")
Warrior Of Jah - Mighty Prophet (Blank 7")


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 27, 2017)

June episode of my radio show (along with 3 mates). Recorded tonight. I'm last from about 1:30, but it's all good 



No tracklist yet, but will update this when I get it.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 29, 2017)

My June 2017 Techno 'Revolutionary Symphony' Mix

Comments good or bad welcome. Download link available.

 1. Zizzle-Eric Sneo (Lee Van Dowski Mix)
2. As It-Drunken Kong
3. Mental Spirit-Frankyeffe
4. Hotline-Escorting Sarah
5. White Armour-Patrick Berg
6. Circus-Eric Sneo (Erics Groovy Touch Remix)
7. Video Shop-Escorting Sarah
8. Elusive-Durtysoxx
9. 2 Vision-Cosmic Boys
10. Burma-Tone Depth
11. Get me On-Monika Kruze/Pig & Dan
12. Obscurita-Noir (Dub Mix)
13. Casino-Dense & Pika
14. Your Mind-DJ Boris
15. Grimebox-Hollen
16. Three 2 One-Rob Hes/LAAT
17. Slices-Rob Hes
18. Medicine Man-Sian (Mark Reeve Remix)
19. Mauve-Karotte/Kaiserdisco
20. Sneaking Un-noticed-UMEK
21. Rooter-Heiko Laux/Joel Mull


----------



## Longipas (Jul 5, 2017)

I used to like Marcus Intalex a whyle ago...


----------



## Moronik (Jul 6, 2017)

I've started a new radio show!

I'll be loosely covering music form the 80s, i.e. Italo Disco, Hi-Nrg, Early Hip Hop, Latin Freestyle, Electro, New Wave, Post Punk & Synth Pop

You Taste Like The Tropics

First one is me and Christo on the decks.


----------



## sim667 (Jul 7, 2017)

A multi genre mix I totally forgot I recorded last August. Bassline, Footwork, Jungle and a wee bit o' breakcore at the end.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2017)

Moronik said:


> I've started a new radio show!
> 
> I'll be loosely covering music form the 80s, i.e. Italo Disco, Hi-Nrg, Early Hip Hop, Latin Freestyle, Electro, New Wave, Post Punk & Synth Pop
> 
> ...



Can't wait to listen to this, but blimey, that's a massive file!


----------



## Liveist (Jul 9, 2017)

I can't even remember the last mix I've recorded, but Soundcloud says the last mix I uploaded was two years ago so I'll just go with that. It's very rough in terms of mixing, but hopefully it does it's job in delivering an hour of no-nonsense Techno. Hope you enjoy!

Temperamental

Oscar Mulero - Rotar (Tensal Digital Bonus Remix) (PoleGroup)
Slam - Factory Music (Planetary Assault Systems Remix) (Soma Records)
Mr Jones - Reality Check (Inigo Kennedy Remix) (DSNT Records)
Adam X - Sheer Insanity (Original Mix) (Sonic Groove)
Andrea Belluzzi - 75 (Original Mix) (Synewave)
Sleeparchive - Multicolored Works (Original Mix) (PoleGroup)
Josh Wink - Denial (Planetary Assault Systems Remix) (Ovum Recordings)
Surgeon - Search (Original Mix) (Blueprint Records)
Paula Temple - Gegen (Original Mix) (Noise Manifesto)
The Knife - Stay Out Here (Paula Temple Remix) (Brille)
Mick Finesse - Concubine Hysterics (Octave Remix) (Silent Steps)
L.B. Dub Corp - Roller feat. Function (Len Faki Interpretation) (Ostgut Ton)
The Prodigy - Roadblock (Paula Temple Remix) (R&S Records)
Stevie Wilson - Follow Me (Xhei Remix) (Organism)
Perera Elsewhere - Ebora (Paula Temple Remix) (Friends Of Friends Music)
Martyn Hare - Hardcore Kicks (Inigo Kennedy Remix) (Emetic)
Klangtronik & T.A13 - Transposed (Joy Fagnani Remix) (Gobsmacked Records)
Paula Temple - Deathvox (R&S Records)


----------



## Moronik (Jul 10, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't wait to listen to this, but blimey, that's a massive file!



aha! sorry about that..... I guess it must still be in Wav format....!


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 3, 2017)

My monthly techno 'TechTonic' techno podcast. 'Cast A Shorter Shadow Mix' (July 2017)



1. Hallucination-Pig & Dan/Mark Reeve
2. Khainz-D-Log
3. Women Beat Their Men-Lisa Lashes
4. Move On-Dino Maggiorana
5. Techi-Sharam
6. Horn-Matt Sassari
7. Get Down-Andre Crom
8. On The Floor-Dino Maggiorana
9. Change-Dino Maggiorana
10. Obsession-Pig & Dan
11. Prodigious-Photek
12. Violet-D-Deck/Matt Sassari
13. Balance-Wigbert
14. Be Alright-Jonno Brian/Tania (Alan Fitzpatrick Remix)
15. Black Patterns-DJ Bone (Len Faki Remix)
16. Mission-Drunken Kong
17. To The Metal-DJ Boris
18. Stressin-DJ Deep (Ben Sims Remix)
19. Starting Again-Pig & Dan
20. Elements-Dino Maggiorana
21. Another Time, Another Place-Hob8
22. Helicopter-Dirtysoxx (Steve Mulder Remix)
23. Everybody-D-Unity


----------



## ringo (Aug 25, 2017)

A couple from my summer holiday

7" roots stepper classics from our annual party:  http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 2nd August 2017 Warm Lager Special Brew.mp3

Mighty Ruler - Bim Sherman (Ja-Man 7")
Juvenile Delinquent - Black Roots (Kick 7")
Be Wise My Brethren - George Allen (Studio 1 7")
Uncle Joe - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7")
Eli Eli - The Gladiators (TR Groovemaster 7")
Give Me - Burning Spear (Fox 7")
Children Of The Emperor - Albert Malawi (Uprising 7")
Jah Jah New Garden - Lopez Walker (Phase 1 7")
No More Slavery - Glen Brown (Dwyer 7")
Beware Of Your Enemies - Creole (Well Charge 7")
Jacko - Brand New Day (Asher 7")
Effort In Youself - Chantells (Phase 1 7")
Unity - Horace Martin (Rootical Dubber 7")
Real Ranking - Althea, Donna & Trinity (Top Ranking 12")
True Born African - T Man & Bones (Sioux 7")
Deliver Me From My Enemies - Vivian Jackson (Vivian Jackson 7")
Lift Up Your Conscience - Israel Vibration (Top Ranking 7")
Living In Sorrows - Michael Anthony (Third Generation 7")
Lead Us Heavenly Father - African Brothers (Uptempo 7")
Jah Golden Pen - Sylford Walker (Joe Gibbs 7")
Shackles & Chains - Earl Zero (Freedom Sounds 7")
Natty Burry - Carl Fletcher (Uprising 7")
Kill The Devil - Orthodox Players (Orthodox 7")
I Know Myself - Ernest Wilson (Hitbound 7")
Power Of Love - Ronnie Davis (Rosie 7")
The Vow - Gene And Eunice (Aladdin 7")

12" roots selection: http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 16th August 2017.mp3

The Half - Dennis Brown (DEB 12")
Voice Of The Poor - Fred Locks (Lloyd Coxsone 12")
Assemble Not Thyself - The Terrors (Phase 1 12")
African Land - Carol Kalphat (Hit Run 12")
Loved By Everyone - Prince Fari (Hit Run 12")
Righteous Melody - Dr Pablo & The Cry Tuff All Stars (Hit Run 12")
So Much Trouble - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Blank 12")
Satta A Masagana - Abyssinians (Different 12")
Thirty Pieces Of Silver - Big Joe (Jah Lion 12")
Children Of Babylon - Mike Brooks (Archive 12")
Daniel - Prince Alla (Stars 12")
Jah Is The Light - Leroy Smart (Gee's 12")
Pride & Ambition - Leroy Smart (Dub Vendor 12")
Keep On Trying - Twinkle Brothers (Virgin Front Line 12")


----------



## Tooter (Aug 28, 2017)

What started as a quick mix ended in too much redstripe and 2.5 hours of Breaks.

downloadable too....enjoy!


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 28, 2017)

E16 of my TechTonic Podcast. 'Genesis to Revelations' Techno Mix (August 2017)

Comments good or bad welcome and feel free to share-download link available within the link:

All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Vies-Siles
2. Gotta Make This-Scott James/Jimmy Strip
3. Artifacts-Durtysoxx/Dino Maggiorani
4. How I Work-Drunken Kong
5. Codes-D-Unity
6. Chronic-Dino Maggiorani
7. Sahara-Dino Maggiorani (Drunken Kong Remix)
8. Whiskey Peaks-Between Strangers (Club Mix)
9. Chemistry-Buitrago (Dino Maggiorani Remix)
10. Wisdom-Christian Varela/Tomy
11. Crave Transfer-Aardy (Reset Robot Mix)
12. All I Want Is-D-Unity/Matt Sassari
13. Black Hole-Marascia/Dusty Kid (Ultimate Mix)
14. The Accuser-Cirez D
15. Reality-Bilboni
16. The Bond We formed-Robert Hood
17. Pilgramage to Paradise-Sourmash (Spectre Remix)
18. Oddball-Arjun Vagale/Ramiro Lopez (Sasha Carrassi Mix)
19. Flight 643-Tiesto

Outro-I'm a Driver (Baby Driver)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 19, 2017)

So Sunray asked me to record a couple of mixes for him to play at his bar at *Burning Man* festie this year. I obliged. Now to share the results with all of y'all too. 


For the first one I went for a '60s/'70s rock vibe...


Listen/download here: 


Bob Dylan – Rain Day Women #12 & 35
The Velvet Underground – I’m Waiting For The Man 
The Monks – I Hate You
The West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band – Suppose They Give a War and No One Comes
Donovan – The Trip
The Fugs - CIA Man (live)
War – Low Rider
Babe Ruth – The Mexican
Mayssa Karaa – White Rabbit
Big Brother & The Holding Company – Combination of The Two
Jefferson Airplane – Plastic Fantastic Lovers (live)
Canned Heat – Going Up The Country
America – Horse With No Name
Steve Harley & The Cockney Rebel – Make Me Smile (Come Up and See Me)
Roxy Music – Virginia Plain
Iggy Pop – Sister Midnight
David Bowie – Black Country Rock
Steppenwolf – The Ostrich
Jimi Hendrix – Crosstown Traffic
GHP – Rapture Riders



For the second one we enter the world of (mostly) reggae-funk-disco covers/remixes/mash up's...


Listen/download here: 


Mungo’s Hi-Fi ft. Charlie P – Nice It Up (Rockers Mix)
Michigan & Smiley – Tom’s Diner
Flourgon and Ninjaman – Zig It Up
General Levy – Incredible (Wrongtom Remix)
Dirtsman & Missy Elliot – Get Impeccable
The Apples vs. Masters At Work – Killing (Sam Redmore’s Work Edit)
The Traffic – Whitelines
The Traffic – Super Freak
Etta James – I Got You Babe (Jr. Dynamite’s Back To Funk Edit)
Breakout – Planet Rock (DJ Ayres vs. Jay.Soul Remix)
Rob Tex – Rock The Kasbah (Kasbah Disco Mix)
Meco – Star Wars Theme (12” Disco Mix)
Mankind – Dr. Who
Sonic – Dr. Sonic
London Elektricity – N*E*R*Dstep Mix
Invisible Landscape – Beat Goes On
Roots Manuva – Witness (Mister Shifter’s Cruffatin Version)


----------



## sim667 (Sep 24, 2017)

Decided to do a new series of mixes, Bassline, Jungle/DNB, DNB/Hardcore, Breakcore. This part one (Bassline), tracklist in link.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 24, 2017)

here's September folks, I'm off the fkn opiates and back in action, hold on! lol

p.s I know I played same song twice but... was later its a good progression, intro was just a favm could have been constructed but I just play, its probably better that way rather than smapling in shit and fucking about.

Heres Septembers hotties for tech/deep house, rest would be fillers arf



decicated to a friend


----------



## ouchmonkey (Sep 27, 2017)

A surefire bunch of toe-tappers herein to keep you warm, possibly even get you moving about. We’ve got cover versions, nostalgia, weirdness, mid-western power trios, deep fried texans galore, english garage bastards and a decent amount of wonky diagonal electronic gear.
Hüsker Dü - Big Black - USA Nails - Hot Snakes - Death Pedals - Grey Hairs - Roky Erickson - Butthole Surfers - USA/MEXICO - Enslave The Zombie - Drain - Shit and Shine - Holy Fuck - Powell - Not Waving - Container - Prostitutes - Martin Rev


----------



## Cloud (Sep 30, 2017)

Deep Soulful House


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 1, 2017)

E17 of my latest Techno Podcast now available to stream or d/l

'Burn all Responsibility' September 2017 

All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Gareth Stirling-Just Feel It
2. Sasha-Game Ovr
3. Frequency-Dino Maggiorana
4. Leo Lippolis-NYC to LA (Dino Maggiorana)
5. Rob Hes-The Solution (Mario Ochoa Remix)
6. Julien Jeweil-Answer
7. Ovim/Durtysoxx-Wingman
8. Sam Paganini-Gravity
9. Tigers Stripe-Body Trip
10. Mr Bizz-Circle (Pig & Dan Remix)
11. Danny Fontana-Revolver (Dino Maggiorani mix)
12. Simp-Asio
13. Filterheadz-Tipping Point (Dino Maggiorani Mix)
14. Dense & Pika-Lanky
15. Lutzen kirchen-Undoomed (Sudo Remix)
16. Inner City-Big Fun 2017 (Pique & Darksiight Mix)
17. Christian Smith/Victor-The Runner
18. Robert Capaunio/Luigi-Midfield
19. Adam Beyer/Enrico-Preset Heaven
20. Thomas Evans-Last Wave
21. Thomas Evans-In The Soup
22. Lewis Fautzi-Ancient Way

Outro-The War on Drugs


----------



## ringo (Oct 2, 2017)

Three hours of heavy roots and dub

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 30th August 2017.mp3

All Rudies In Jail - Jamaica All Stars (Cubicolo 7")
Youth Man - Augustus Pablo & Wayne Jarrett (Wackies 12")
God Is Love - Sampson (Gemini 12")
Message From The Congo - Bob Soul (Gemini 12")
I Love Sweet Jah Jah - Barry Brown (Black Roots 12")
African Liberation - Philip Fraser (Black Roots 10")
Stop The War - Sylvan White (Archive 7")
Dress Up Yourself - Tony Benjamin & The I & I Band (Archive 12")
Down in the Ghetto - Errol Alves (The Foundation 12")
Black Moses Dub - Lee Scratch Perry (Roots Traders 7")
Blood A Go Run - Leroy Brown (Jamwax 12")
Economic Crisis - True Persuaders (Writers Of Rastafari 7")
Fussing & Fighting - Garnet Silk (Penthouse 12")
Pray For Love - Morgan Heritage (Digital-B 12")
News Carrying Dread Remix - Chronixx (Blank 12")
Don't Leave Me Alone - Daba Makourejah (Amoul Bayi 12")
Truth & Rights - Anthony Brennan  (Shanti 12")

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 27th September 2017.mp3

Cool Down The Pace - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 10")
I Who Have Nothing - Philip Frazer (TP & PF 12")
African Liberation - Philip Frazer (African Roots 10")
Take A Trip - Dennis Brown (Observer Gold 10")
Tribulation - Dennis Brown (Observer Gold 10")
Jahovah - Freddie McGregor (Observer Gold 10")
Trying Man - Tony Barrett (Isabel 7")
Black People - Alton Ellis (Studio 1 12")
Cheer Up Blackman - Marvin Brooks (Techniques 12")
Children Of Jah - The Chantells (Phase 1 12")
Tribal Ina Yard - Freddie McKay (Thompson Sound 12")
Robin Hood - Barrington Levy (Jah Guidance 10")
Salute To The Heroes - Nathan Skyers (Family House 7")
Revolution - Mighty Diamonds (Music Works 12")
Dress Up Yourself - Tony Benjmain (Archive 10")


----------



## ska invita (Oct 3, 2017)

ringo said:


> Three hours of heavy roots and dub
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 30th August 2017.mp3
> 
> ...


just about to give this a play 
can i request a 90s xterminator/digital b style session at some point soon please


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2017)

ska invita said:


> just about to give this a play
> can i request a 90s xterminator/digital b style session at some point soon please


Nice one. Yes, good idea. I need to spend a day putting about 400 singles back in alphabetical order on the shelves, and then I might be able to find tunes. I can't really get to anything at the moment and I need to hear a different selection/style


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 7, 2017)

In which, for the 53rd time, I spend 3 weeks on the internet looking for music that I don't know about and isn't for sale or owt, listen to hundreds of crap tracks and select a few that aren't. This one includes a polish school choir decaying into noise, some odd spoken word/wonky beats things, some Canadian rantcore and lots of other stuff. It's an education in itself making one of these. Whether it's listenable to you is not for me to say. I like it. 

You can listen here: Density of Sound: Density of Sound 53


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2017)

Part 2 of my Autumn Mix Series, Jungle DNB





> Tracklist
> Amelie Remix - Freear
> Reece Piece - KARTOON
> Stay (Original Mix) - Bladerunner
> ...


----------



## spikey_r (Oct 8, 2017)

this is the first time ive experimented/mixed deep house. so i was a bit "hmmmm is this too slow"  120 - 130bpm


----------



## ringo (Oct 12, 2017)

90 minutes of digital roots stepper business

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 11th October 2017.mp3

Shine Again - Ras Pablo (Spectrum 10")
Rootsman - Errol Bellot (Must Dance 10")
Up There - Kenny Knots Meets Bush Chemists (Lush 10")
Roots Temple - Ital Horns Meets Bush Chemists (Roots Temple 10")
Vanity - Braveheart (Jahspora 10")
Locks - Iration Steppas (Dubhead 10")
Moulding Rock - Diggory Kenrick (Movements 10")
It's Me Mama - Ras Donald & Sister Taliba (Forward Roots 10")
God Is Greater Than Man - Luciano (Cousins 10")
Good Vibrations - Abyssinia (Ital Lion 10")
Victory - Dubkasm (Dubkasm 12")
Chariots & Horses - Mikey General (Karnatone 12")
Faith Can Move Mountain - Twinkle Brothers (Jah Shaka 12")
Peace & Love - Vibes House Crew (Vibes House Crew 12")
Rasta - Enhancers Featuring Lidj Inc (Nuff Tuff 12")


----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 24, 2017)

A man listens to lots of free tracks on the internet. Lots and lots. He chooses ones he likes and plays them in the order that pleases him most.

You can hear stuff from Peru, Belarus, Holland, Bosnia and loads more. Ambient, melodic, quiet, noisy, broken, fixed. Stuff and things.

Density of Sound 54


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2017)

Roots selection http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 25th October 2017.mp3

Morning Sun - Al Barry (Ace's 7")
Let My People Go - Rulers (JJ Records 7")
Hard To Confess - Gaylads (Gayfeet 7")
Groundation - Count Ossie & The Mystic Revelation (New Dimension 7")
Starlight - Tony Brevett (Motion 10")
Roots In A Foreign Land -Prince Heron (Wisdom 7")
Ire Feelings - Rupie Edwards (Cactus 7")
Reaching To Our Goal - George Beaufort (Orthodox Muzik 7")
If You Want Good - The Royals (United Artists 7")
Prophecy - Psalms (Grejam 7")
Di Yard Too Dirty - Anthony Que (Observer 7")
Judgement Day - Al Campbell (Channel One 7")
Distant Drums - The Officials (Studio 1 12")
Entrance Of Jah World - Norris Reid (Rockers 12")
Jah Love I - Feddy McKay (Lucky Star 12")
Judgement Time - Mystic Eyes (Thompson Sound 12")
Kill Nebuchadnezzar - Creation Stepper (Jah Fingers 12")
Who's Gonna Make The Dance Ram - Andrew Paul (Jamaica Run Tings 10")
Knife Cut - Tippa Ranking (Red Man 12")
Judgement Day - Capital Letters (Sugar Shack Records 12")
Burn Babylon - Anthony Que (Kings Music 12")


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 2, 2017)

experimental dub/lovers rock played at wrong speed/industrial/The Fall mix: General Echo: The 'Wednesday Alternative' Mix


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 2, 2017)

1 The Moon by Intro
2 Verlagerung, Verlagerung, Verlagerung by UUUU
3 When I Think About Jesus by Kamasi Washington
4 Living for the City by Ramsay Lewis
5 Medium Rare by Three Fall
6 Welt 8 by Cologne Tape
7 SW9 9SL by Four Tet
8 Supermoon by Ikebe Shakedown
9 Agent Provocateur by Dublingo
10 Desert Stilts by Angele David-Guillou
11 The Universe by InsertA
12 Smalltown Boy by British Electric Foundation
13 Earth by InsertB
14 Fly (Instrumental) by Hypnotic Brass Ensemble
15 Believe by InsertC
16 Brown Eyed Lady (Instrumental) by Donny Hathaway
17 Theme from the Boiler (Instrumental) by Special A.K.A
18 Asteroid by Pete Moore
19 Wise Ol’ Man (Instrumental) by The Fall
20 Follow Me (Instrumental) by Black Devil Disco Club
21 Himmel beruhren (Afrobeat Version - Instrumental) by Megaloh with Tony Allen
22 Bata Boy (Instrumental) by Lakuta
23 Back to Black by Ramin Djawadi


----------



## Numbers (Nov 3, 2017)

That's great Nanker


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 4, 2017)

*SATURDAY MORNING PICTURES*

Intro – Saturday Morning Pictures

Mustafa Özkent - Karadır Kaşların

Trailer – Saturn 3

Dexter Story - Wejene Aola feat. Kamasi Washington

Orelha Negra – Apolo 70

Advert – What’s Coming Your Way

Holger Czukay, Jah Wobble, Jaki Liebezeit – How Much Are They

Kita Kita - Gaspel Lawal

Walt Disney Presents – The Wonderful World of Colour

Xaõ Seffcheque – Good Friends

Peter Schikele - Rejoice in the Sun (Instrumental)

Brambles - In The Androgynous Dark

Moğollar - Ilgaz

Trailer – The Return of the Pink Panther

Ophelia Cache – Money

Asaf Avidan – Little Parcels of an Endless Time

Baxter Dury – Almond Milk (feat Jason Williamson)

Original Trailer – Star Wars

Lee 'Scratch' Perry & Subatomic Sound System - Black Vest (Dubstrumental Mix)

Thomas Brinkman – Hal 2010

The Great Electric – Recognizer

Cartoon – Merrie Melodies

Al Massrieen – Sah

Three Fall & Melane – Silver & Gold

The Mothmen - Afghani Dub

Intermission – Ice Cream

Coflo - O Grupo Come Fome

Mehrpouya - Soul Raga

Important Announcement – Smoking

Demis Roussos - I Dig You

The End – Where Everything Ends


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 4, 2017)

My October 2017 TechTonic Podcast available to stream or d/l here:




All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Matt Sassari-Laying Dogs
2. Alberto Ruiz-Organic
3. Matt Sassari/Gaston-Wider
4. Matt Sassari-Within To Me
5. D-Unity-Bang
6. Ranchatek-Young Hearts
7. Zakhari & Blange-Bonkers
8. Matt Sassari-Circu Phage (D-Unity Remix)
9. Loco & Jam-Platform 3
10. D-Unity-I Cant See (Metodi Hristov Remix)
11. Matt Sassari/Gaston-Rolling
12. Diction-Cant Feel It (Dino Maggiorani Remix)
13. Leo Lippollis/Elia De-Fog
14. Jeremy Stott/Rustek-Zima (Sinner Remix)
15. Leo Lippollis/Dino-Jungle Flight
16. Zakhari & Blange-Drifted Sattelite
17. Steve Mulder-Muff
18. Alex Rubino-Plan
19. Frankyeffe-Turn Around
20. Spektre-When They Come


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2017)

Jamaican jazz + a couple of tangents to west Africa and Ethiopia: tunes that have inspired a live jazz-meets-dub music project Im involved in called Aketi Ray. Mix includes some Aketi Ray numbers.
Check the link for liner notes, write up, download links, info about Aketi Ray etc etc
Mikus Musik: Jamaican Jazz Journeying - Aketi Ray Inspirations And Connections



1 Tambu by Friendship Group of Trelawny
2 Occupation by Cedric Brooks & The Mystic Revelation of Rastafari
3 Earth Sound by Ernest Ranglin
4 Last Call by Don Drummond
5 Hey Train by Buster All Stars
6 Cleopatra by Roland Alphonso & The Studio One Orchestra
7 Barbados by Jazz Jamaica
8 Regulator {live} by Monty Alexander
9 Many Pauses {live} by Jazz Warriors
10 This Day by Rico
11 Cuts and Bruises by Pablove Black
12 Return of the Super Ape by Lee Perry
13 The Breadwinner by The Breadwinners
14 Dub Me Tender by Dub Colossus
15 Ephemeral by Aketi Ray
16 Blood of Africa by Natty Locks & King Tubby
17 Man A Lion by Disciples Riddim Section meets Digistep
18 Roots Version Wise by Sky Nation
19 Proverbs Dub by Wareika Hill Sounds
20 Distant Drums Version by Family Man &amp; Knotty Roots
21 Jah Irror by Jah Bast & The Shades
22 Mirror by Aketi Ray
23 Nuh True by Ernest Ranglin
24 Né la Thiass by Cheikh Lô
25 Mulatu by Mulatu Astatke
26 Jericho Jazz by Roy Burrowes, Clifford Jordan, Charles Davis
27 None A Jah Jah Children No Cry by Dean Fraser
28 Call On His Name by Aketi Ray
29 Looking Glass Dub by Manasseh meets The Equalizer


----------



## Numbers (Nov 10, 2017)

Ooh... lovely ska


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Nov 10, 2017)

*Colonel Panic - Old Skool Mix*

Top notch old skool (+ newish skool) Hardcore mix made by a good friend of mine. Enjoy.

Tracklisting (for easy perusal):
Enzyme - Whatever It Takes
Wax Doctor - New Direction
Nookie - The Sound of Music
Enzyme - We Call Drop
Wax Doctor - Herbal Tekno
Hyper-On-Experience - Lords of The Null Lines (Foul Play Remix ft. Randall)
Kev Bird and Wax Doctor - Airspace
Enzyme - 92 Crew
Kev Bird and Wax Doctor - Dark Matter
Enzyme - Bandwagon 92's
Naughty Naughty - Volume 1 (Need Your Lovin')


----------



## Dragnet (Nov 14, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> experimental dub/lovers rock played at wrong speed/industrial/The Fall mix: General Echo: The 'Wednesday Alternative' Mix



Been listening to this all week; really good stuff.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 14, 2017)

thanks that is nice to hear, we got another one brewing soon. you should come to the night.


----------



## jusali (Nov 20, 2017)

Defying Genres.......


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 26, 2017)

My November Techno Podcast available to stream or d/l here:



All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Matt Sassari-Boyd Lagune
2. Rob Hes-Dockyard Vibes
3. Cosmic Boys-Dance In The Space
4. Matt Sassari-Jubilee
5. Nicholas Bucher-Timing Is Everything (D-Decks Remix)
6. Drunken Kong-Origin
7. D-Deck-Shift F5
8. Karotte/Kaiserdisco-Namaka
9. Dubfire-Ribcage (Dense & Pika mix)
10. Filterheadz-Black Coffee
11. Melodys Enemy-Lets Begin
12. Kaiserdisco-Hydra
13. Kaiserdisco-Eris
14. Multiclock-Wigbert
15. Aitor Ronda-Tweezer
16. D-Unity-Right Now
17. Cera Alba-Zeus
18. 2000 and One-Kawasaki
19. DJ Hyperactive-Wide Open (Len Faki DJ Edit)
20. Frankie Bones-We Call It Techno (Raitio Mix)
21. Loco & Jam-We Come To Rave
22. Joy Kitikonto-Joyenergizer (Phisical Edit)


----------



## ringo (Dec 12, 2017)

Here you go ska invita , as requested a 90's roots selection.

Really enjoyed this, got me all enthusiastic again and hit Discogs for a couple of killer tunes I'd missed the first time around and had been meaning to get ever since.

Could easily have played 90 minutes of Xterminator productions but have kept it a bit more varied and stayed away from too many of the well known classics to dig a little deeper because there's so much quality from this period.  Dropped a Buju Banton tune or two that would otherwise have made it because the "Free Buju" business in reggae circles annoys me. He's a violent homophobe, fuck him. 
No apology for the amount of Garnett Silk included, massive artist, gone too soon 

Disco reggae Christmas dance up selection coming soon.

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 6th December 2017.mp3

Babylon Be Still - Garnett Silk (El Paso 7")
I And I - Chezidek (Al. Ta. Fa. An 7")
Liberation - Morgan Heritage (HMG 7")
Black Survivors - Luciano (Xterminator 7")
Reuben - Pinchers (Xterminator 7")
Jah Is My Guide - Anthony B (SAM Entertainment 7")
Revolt - Bushman (Penthouse 7")
No Blood For Oil - Cocoa Tea (Two Friends 7")
Complaint - Garnett Silk (Penthouse 12")
Chant (Rastaman) - Jah Cure (Firehouse Crew 7")
Leave The Trees - Chezidek (OUR Promotion 7")
Wicked Haffi Run Wey - Luciano (Xterminator 12")
Wrong Is Wrong - Garnett Silk (Kariang 7")
Sayonara - Garnett Silk (Kariang 7")
No Faith - Cocoa Tea (Xterminator 7")
Good Ways - Sizzla (Brick Wall 7")
Fire Bun A Weakheart - Bushman (King Jammys 7")
Love Jah & Live - Luciano (Xterminator 7")
Kingly Character - Garnett Silk (Digital-B 12")
Jah Will Never Let Us Down - Tony Rebel (Digital-B 7")
Set Yourself Free - Morgan Heritage (Digital-B 7")
My People Calling - Jah Cure (HMG 7")
Neighbourhood Watch - Luciano & Selvie Wonder (Xterminator 12")
Fire Pon Rome - Anthony B (Star Trail 7")


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2017)

Download Alert! Download Alert!

Plenty Garnett Silk  Did you see that Life is Like a Piano tune out in the shops at the mo Ringo? Hadn't heard that one before yesterday
Also Love is the Answer repress out now

ETA: love it, great show


----------



## ringo (Dec 12, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Plenty Garnett Silk  Did you see that Life is Like a Piano tune out in the shops at the mo Ringo? Hadn't heard that one before yesterday
> Also Love is the Answer repress out now


Yes, haven't picked those up yet but on the list


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 23, 2017)

I've not mixed any tunes for years, but I'm a bit off me tits and I've been listening to some oldies. This will probably sound shit tomorrow but I'm off me tits and it sounds fine and dandy at the moment... and it's rattling the windows.  
Good job I have no neighbours


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 5, 2018)

My December 2017 Podcast available to d/l or stream here

E20 'Stranded on The Vortex Floor' 2017 Techno Year Mix




All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Rough-Gaga (Adrian Hour Remix)
2. Hotline-Escorting Sarah
3. Ride-Miss Kitten/Dubfire (Solumun Remix)
4. Keeper-Dani/Sbert/Alessandro
5. Use Me-Harvey McKay
6. Sinner-D-Unity
7. Mission-Drunken Kong
8. Move On-Dino Maggiorani
9. Origin-Drunken Kong
10. Underground-DJ Boris
11. Wingman-Ovi M, Durtysoxx
12. Beast-Mario Ochoa
13. London-Dino Maggiorani
14. The Solution-Rob Hes
15. Dementio-Alen Milivojevic (2017 Remix)
16. Artifacts-Durtysoxx, Dino Maggiorani
17. Infamous-Mario Ochoa
18. Charge-Gaga
19. Bento-D-Deck
20. Right Now-D-Unity
21. Makarona-Tomy DeClerque
22. Be Gone-Nicole Moudbar
23. Louder Than A Bomb-Tiga (Dense & Pika Remix)
24. Wisdom-Christian Varela/Tomy DeClerque
25. Call It Techno-Frankie Bones (Raito Mix)
26. Dinner at Skinjaacs-Clouds
27. Zeus-Cera Alba
28. Persistance-Uakoz/Alex Lenti
29. Midfield-Robert Capuano & Luigi
30. Big Fun 2017-Inner City (Pique and Darksight Extended Mix)
31. Domino-Oxia (Matador Remix)
32. Preset Heaven-Adam Beyer, Enrico Sangiulini
33. Gravity-Sam Paganini

'Im gonna Hit You All Hard' DEAD MANS SHOES (Outro)


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 14, 2018)

it has been a while - but here is a techno mix ... including some smashers from DJ Boris, Rex the Dog, Matt Sassari, Vinicius Honorio and Rodhad.

Enjoy !


----------



## tangerinedream (Jan 15, 2018)

Another mix of this and that from a trawl of the deepest depths of the musical ocean. 

Density of Sound: Density of Sound 55


----------



## ringo (Jan 18, 2018)

I did a sort of deluxe version of the Soul Jazz Disco Reggae selection.

Extended versions of tunes with some more favourite disco/lovers/funk from Jamaica thrown in.

Come Follow Me - Barry Boom (On Top 12")
Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Eddie Lovette (Weed Beat 7")
Am I The Same Girl - Charmaine Burnett (Direct Response 12")
Do It Nice And Easy - Chariot Riders (Crystal 7")
Hell Below - Crystal Generation  (Crystal 7")
Reggae Beat Goes On - Family Choice (Union 12")
I'm Every Woman - Latisha (Freedom Sounds 12")
Don't Let It Go To Your Head - Black Harmony  (DEB 12")
Ain't No Stopping Us Now - Risco Connections (Black Rose Music 12")
Just Be Thankful - Bunny Clarke (Clocktower 7")
Shaft - Chosen Few (Crystal 7")
Do Your Thing - Tornadoes (Simba 7")
Freak - Tappa Zukie (Stars 12")
Rappers Delight - Xanadu & Sweet Lady (Joe Gibbs 12")
Don't Stop Til You Get Enough - Derrick Laro & Trinity (Joe Gibbs 12")
Upside Down - Carol Cool (Hawkeye 12")
Love Don't Live Here Anymore - Sharon Forrester (Dice 12")

Upside Down and Love Don't Live Here Anymore are better than the originals. Fact 

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 17th January 2018.mp3


----------



## Numbers (Jan 19, 2018)

That's lovely ringo thanks.

Haven't sang along to whilst simultaneously nodding my head to a mix in a long time like I did this.  Can't wait to spin it for Mrs Numbers.

Super.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2018)

A tribute mix to the soulful house master! More write up in the link, but basically its some more recent favourites first and then rolling out with some of those massively influential garage dubs from the early 90s.
Mikus Musik:  Louie Vega Salute!

Louie Vega Salute!





1. Elements of Life feat. Josh Milan -
 Children of the World (Roots Mix) [2013]

2. Louie & Anane Vega -
Heaven Knows (Louie Vega Heavenly Instrumental) [2016]

3. Winans Brothers feat. The Clark Sisters -
Dance (Louie Vega Dance Ritual Mix) [2015]

4. Masters At Work  feat. Wunmi -
Ekabo (Afro House Mix) [2000]

5. Louie Vega & Josh Milan -
The World Is A Family (Afrohouse Vamp Dub) [2017]

6. E.O.L. Soulfrito -
Upright Love (Louie Vega Lo-Rein Instrumental) [2017]

7. Steal Vybe feat. Jon Pierce -
Be Free (Louie Vega Dance Ritual Mix) [2015]

8. Masters At Work feat. India -
I Can't Get No Sleep (MK Dub) [1993]

9. Masters At Work feat. Lonnie Gordon -
Bad Mood (MK & Masters At Work's Bass Hit) [1993]

10. Masters At Work  feat. Neneh Cherry -
Buddy X (Masters At Work Dub No 1) [1992]

11. Masters At Work  feat. India -
When You Touch Me (MAW Touch Me Dub) [1993]

12. River Ocean feat. India -
Love & Happiness (Yemeya Y Ochun) (12" Club Mix) [1994]


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 21, 2018)

ringo said:


> I did a sort of deluxe version of the Soul Jazz Disco Reggae selection



That's a great mix Ringo.



ringo said:


> Don't Let It Go To Your Head - Black Harmony (DEB 12")



That's my favourite track in there.

Great stuff


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 21, 2018)

ska invita said:


> A tribute mix to the soulful house master! More write up in the link, but basically its some more recent favourites first and then rolling out with some of those massively influential garage dubs from the early 90s.
> Mikus Musik:  Louie Vega Salute!
> 
> Louie Vega Salute!



Well that's my Monday bus journeys sorted


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Well that's my Monday bus journeys sorted


ha hope you enjoy! i had a bit of a nightmare with this mix tbh...all the Louie Vega stuff has lots of strong chord elements and you just cant mix them over the top of different tunes without it going all out of tune and clashing...tunes out theres a good reason lots of soulful house djs usually let the tune play to the end and then mix out over those last few clean drum bars...but with a fair bit of planning and using for the first time a little loop function i think i've managed to get these to work together and mix without waiting to the end of what are often 10 minute tracks!


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2018)

BCBlues said:


> That's a great mix Ringo.


Thanks, I really enjoyed it. Made a nice change to do one without the microphone, effects etc too.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 5, 2018)

E21 of my TechTonic Podcast has arrived. All comments (Whether good or bad) are welcome. Available to stream from all the usual platforms and available in Itunes.



All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Sirius-Metodi Hristov
2. Brigade Mordor-Matt Sassari
3. The Heal-Victor Ruiz
4. iON-Lutzenkirchen (Dino Maggiorani Mix)
5. Bullet Load-Matt Sassari/Gaston Zani
6. I Can Feel It Rising-Secret Cinema/Egbert
7. Rock Trick-Matt Sassari
8. Deceptions-Tiaz
9. Dopamine-2 Pole
10. History-OC & Verde
11. Ghost In The Closet-Barbuto (Agent Orange Mix)
12. Bi-Polar Star-Oliver Giacomotto (Victor Ruiz Mix)
13. Canopus-Mario Ochoa
14. Dreams-Quench
15. Suburbia-Coyu/Bastian Bux
16. Ethereum-Steve Mulder/Durtysoxx
17. Black Dolphin-Harvey McKay
18. Stay With Me-Ameilie Lens (Perc Remix)
19. Shape-Weska/Kevin De Vries
20. Phono-Matt Sassari (Andres Compes Remix)
21. Pulsar-Mauro Picotto (2KS Picotto Tea Mix)

'You look hard to work with' Drive (Outtro)


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2018)

Some proper having it 1991 hardcore! UK breakbeat, Belgian + Dutch new beat and some US rave in there too.







1991 Hardcore Techno Bizniz

E-Dancer - Velocity Funk [USA]
The Break Boys - My House Is Your House [USA]
Lost - The Gonzo [UK]
Nightmares on Wax - Aftermath (LFO Remix) [UK]
Turntable Hype - Turntable Hype (Amsterdam Mix) [Netherlands]
Bazz - House of Pax (Sanchid Mix) [Belgium]
Fierce Ruling Diva - My Name is House [Netherlands]
Chemical Company - Tronic Equator [UK]
Hackney Hardcore - Dancehall Dangerous v1 [UK]
Code 071 - Stand Together Yo Breakthrough (Instrumental) [UK]
DD Hass - Who's Hous'n [UK]
Indo Tribe - Owl [UK]
Ravebusters - Mitrax [Belgium]
Olympia - Art 3 [Belgium]
Mental Cube - So This Is Love [UK]

download, write up, streaming etc:
Mikus Musik: 1991 Hardcore Techno Bizniz


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 11, 2018)

Oooh! Don't mind if I do!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2018)

stethoscope said:


> Oooh! Don't mind if I do!


MORNING! Guaranteed stronger than coffee on a sunday breakfast


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 11, 2018)

_"Only for the headstrong"_


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Feb 17, 2018)

ringo said:


> Had a great time doing this. Enjoying music again at last
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 14th March 2017.mp3
> 
> ...



Been listening to this tonight ringo and enjoying it a lot. Many thanks Mate.


----------



## ringo (Feb 17, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Been listening to this tonight ringo and enjoying it a lot. Many thanks Mate.


Glad you liked it, ta


----------



## ringo (Feb 19, 2018)

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 31st January 2018.mp3

A New Name Jah Got - Ras Michael (Rastafari  7")
Black People - Alton & Cedric (Studio 1 12")
Go Ahead - Carey Johnson (Studio 1 12")
Where Its At - Lloyd Forrest (Bongo Man 7")
Cheer Up Blackman - Marvin Brooks (Techniques 12")
Children Of Israel - Dennis Brown (Diamond 12")
Down In Jamdown - Bim Sherman (HitRun 12")
My Woman - Bim Sherman (Zion 7")
Life Is A Moment In Space - Wayne Smith (Jammys 7")
Assignment No.1 - Augustus Pablo (Impact 10")
Africa Homeland - Sylford Walker (South East Music 10")
Opportunity Dub - King Tubby  (South East Music 10")
Crisp As A Ball - Glen Brown  (South East Music 10")
Gone To Negril - Althea & Donna (Reggae Bloodlines 10")
Terrorists In The City - Eek-A-Mouse (Greensleeves 12")
Bushmaster Connection - Little John & Billy Boyo (Greensleeves 12")
Dancehall Style - Al Campbell (Greensleeves 12")
Blood Money - Proteje (Overstand 7")
Don't Play No Game That I Can't Win - Beastie Boys & Major Lazer (Mad Decent 7")


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 27, 2018)

E22 of my monthly Techno Podcast:

TechTonic 'Spiral Through The Day' (February 2018)

All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. G-Flame-Fever
2. Who & Who-Dysphoria (Dino Maggiorani Mix)
3. Rob Hes-Modern Time
4. Schach Matt-No More
5. Lander B & Dok Martin-Octano
6. Durtysoxx &Tyler Rouse-Lisk
7. D.Mongelos-Back To The Roots (Dub Mix)
8. Hybrasil-Kapteyne
9. Ken Iishi-Malfunction Manipulation
10. Umek-Deja Vu
11. Aitor Ronda-Loveration
12. Mario Ochoa-Glaciar
13. Petter B-Driverless Pattern
14. Umek-Standard Cold
15. Another Life-Spektre
16. Le Freak-Arjun Vagale
17. Umek-Quest Chain
18. Raitio-Sphere
19. Setaoc Mass & Clerk-Centre of The Cyclone
20. Torsten Kanzler-Midi Express (Eric Sneo Remix)
21. Thomas Evans-Bitch is Back (Mario Ochoa Remix)
22. Murder Was The Bass-DK8

'The Book may say we're through with the past-but the past isnt through with us' MAGNOLIA (Outtro)

Available to stream on Soundcloud and in the Itunes Store


----------



## tangerinedream (Apr 7, 2018)

1hr 13 mins of eclectic discoveries from everywhere

Kenyan death metal, Swiss minimal techno, Slovenian electronics, ambiance from Alaska, punk from Spain, dark majesty from Belgium, field recordings from Lancashire and more

Density of Sound: Density of Sound 57


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2018)

Something for the spring sunshine on its way...spring time house selection, old and new, balearic vibes deep in the mix....

Spring Sun Soul // Balearic House Session




Talamanca System - Balanzat
Art of Tones - Damped
Dennis Ferrer v Marlon D - The Breeze
The Return - New Day
Phaze Dee - Reckless
808 State - In Yer Face (Bicep Remix)
Linkwood - Expressions
Don Carlos - Alone (Paradise Version)
Neal Howard - Indulge
Art of Tones - Take Me Higher
Crackazat - Sundial
Strip Steve - Dreams Of
Logic - The Flavor of Love (Wayne's Flavored Love Mix)

stream download etc
Mikus Musik: Spring Sun Soul // Balearic House Session


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 24, 2018)

E24 of my latest techno Podcast.

Comments good or bad most welcome

Full T/L

1. I Wish-Bilboni (Mr Lekka Remix)
2. Southside-Robert Junior & Tony Di Angelis
3. Kraken-Dino Maggiorana
4. Swarm-Gaist
5. Peters Hand-Michael Klein
6. Atlantide-Reform (IT)
7. Liquid-Martin Brooks
8. Guy-Sopik (Original Mix 2)
9. S-Sound-Green Velvet & Hyperloop
10. Chicago-Meli Rodriguez & Matcho
11. Through The Lens-Brennen Grey
12. Sokt Kick-Petter B
13. Welcome-Oscar Escapa & Martin Lacroix
14. Sooner or Later-Mario Ochoa
15. Love Disorder-Ignacio Arfeli
16. Deseo-Diego Gonzalez * David MK
17. Side Effekt-Alen Milivojevic
18. Bruyant-D-Deck
19. Phalaina-Diego Amura
20. Burning-Gary Burrows
21. Smoke-Volodia Rizak
22. Atom-2pole
23. Stage Capture-Marco Faraone
24. Cameo-Word Up

'Whats the most you've lost on a coin toss' 'NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN (Outro)


----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2018)

90 minutes of experimental psychedelic dub and classic roots from the early 70's to the 80's & 90's

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 26th March 2018.mp3

Mafia - Lloyd Parks (Cactus 7")
Va Va Voom - Carl Masters (Pantomine 7")
Abendigo - Abyssinians (Jam Sounds 7")
Mas-Gan - Big Joe (Secret Agent 7")
Riding Forward - Wayne Wayde & Tommy McCook (Vivian Jackson 7")
Mango Walk - Chosen Brothers (Wackies 12")
Earthquake - Mighty Two (Belmont 7")
Invasion - Crepsoles (Ackee 7")
Fall In Love - Sanchez (Shocking Vibes 7")
All The Time The Lyric A Rhyme - Tippa Irie (UK Bubblers 12")
Walk With No Posse - Devon Irie [Irons] (Aces Music 7")
Stray Away Girl - Puddy Roots (Fantasique 7")
Black Romeo Dub - Derrick Screechy & Scientist (AL JR. 7")
Love Of Jah - Barrington Levy (Wild Fire 7")
Uncle Joe/Get Off Me Toe - Gregory Isaacs/Prince Fari (Virgin 12")
Hypocrites & Parasites - Winston McAnuff (Top Ranking 7")
Morning Train - Neville Blythe (Burgess 7")
Kings House Rock - South East Trumpet [Frank Aid as Parrow) (Village Records 7")
Brace A Boy - Dillinger & Pablo (Jam Rock 7")
Thank You Lord - Bob Marley & The Wailers (Trojan 7")
Malcolm X - Earl 16 (New Flower 7")
Jah Stitch & Leroy Smart - Dread Involved (Aggrovator 7")
I Feel Lost - BB Seaton / King Tubby (Soul Beat 7")


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2018)

All killer no filler

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 25th April 2018.mp3

Together Now - Little Roman (Blank 7")
The Last Prayer - Future Generation (Black Rock 7")
Time & Place - Dennis Brown (Clocktower 12")
African Love Call - King Tubby (Justice 7")
Second Hand Girl - Scientist (Trojan 12")
Inflation - Johnny Osbourne (Techniques 12")
The Little Village - Dennis Brown (Live And Love 12")
Crisp As A Ball - Glen Brown (Pantomine 7")
Realize - Richard Macdonald (Pantomine 7")
Civilization - Classics (Punch 7")
I Need You - The Wailers (Studio 1 7")
Less Problem - Cedric Im Brooks & Sound Dimension (Blank Coxsone 7")
Age Of Revolution - Lester Sterling (Blank 7")
Movie Swing - Vin Gordon (Silver Ring Blank 7")
Rebel Man - Express [Bill Campbell] (BB blank 7")
Ride On Brother - Dr. Alimantado (Vital Food 7")
Dub Charge - Aswad (Grove Music 12")
A Little Way Different - Errol Dunkley (Arawak 12")
Know Love - The Twin Roots (Black Art 12")
History - Carlton Jackson (Black Art 12")
Words - Sangie Davis (Black Art 12")


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 2, 2018)

Downtempo chilled business ...

Atom TM - Naturalist #4
Optica - Hashidity
Alien Mutation v Indigo Egg - Sea of Tranquility
The Sunkings - Galapagos
Timeshard - King Canary Glactic Jump Ride
As One - What Might Have Been
YO3 - Aberoo
The Drum Club - The Illuminated
Clark - Elaine / Gabriel Theme
Ryuichi Sakamoto - Solari
St. Vincent - Dancing With A Ghost


----------



## ringo (May 10, 2018)

Roots http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 9th May 2018.mp3

Grand Father Bogle - Ruddy Thomas (Parks 7")
Ghetto On Fire - Jacob Miller (Arab 7")
Great Tribulation - Paul Freeman (Classic 7")
Land Call Africa - Anthony Creary (Classic 7")
Proverb - Al Brown (Zodiac 7")
Ain't No Love - Al Brown (Arab 7")
Slaving - Lloyds Parks (Parks 7")
Melody Maker - Keith Hudson (Mafia 7")
Mitchvile Rock - Glen Brown (Slang 7")
Jahovah (dubplate cut) - Johnny Osbourne (Jammys 7")
Jah Heavy Load - Ijah Man Levi (Island 7")
Moulding - Ijah Man Levi (Jahmani 7")
I'm A Levi - Ijahman Levi (Hail I Hymn LP)
Better Safe Than Sorry - Bunny Brisett (Message 7")
Stronger - Jennifer Wakeland (Rockers International 7")
Trouble You A Trouble Me - Ini Kamoze (Ini Kamoze LP)
Shub In - Frankie Paul (Pioneer International 12")
73 Salute - Liam Partial (Partial 7")
Don Gorgon - Danny Red (Partial 7")
Upfull Melody - Guiding Star Orchestra (Tribe 84 7")
Sub Majesty - Ras Tinney (Namaste 7")
Jah Army - Mighty Prophet (Roots Sensation 7")


----------



## ska invita (May 12, 2018)

Dennis Brown Roots Crown 1977-1985
 
Prophet Rides Again 
Jah Can Do It
So Jah Say
Breaking Down The Barriers
Little Village
To Be A Weakman
Fire Singer
Due Season 
Israel
Rainbow Country
Bubbling Fountain
Bubbling Fountain - Ray Symbolic Dub Special
Praise Without Raise
A True + Nu True
Why Fools
Amagideon
Blood City

words, download, stream etc 
Mikus Musik: Dennis Brown Roots Crown 1977-1985


----------



## Numbers (May 13, 2018)

Exceptional page of mixes Urbs, chapeau to all (as usual) 

Last 2 mixes are what it's all about for me personally, love them ringo ska invita


----------



## ska invita (May 13, 2018)

ringo said:


> I Need You - The Wailers (Studio 1 7")


I wonder who sings lead on that? doesnt sound like any of the wailers! amazing.


ringo said:


> Less Problem - Cedric Im Brooks & Sound Dimension (Blank Coxsone 7")


my kind of tune this....wow...im in love..cant see it coming up on a google search even...where did you find it?


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I wonder who sings lead on that? doesnt sound like any of the wailers! amazing.



I've been wondering the same thing, I'm going to find out because it's not obviously any of them.
I reckon it's Peter Tosh, trying very hard to sound like The Temptations. 





ska invita said:


> my kind of tune this....wow...im in love..cant see it coming up on a google search even...where did you find it?



A handful of blank 7"s listed by a Jamaican seller on Ebay. He didn't know what they were but put up sound clips and matrix numbers. Spotted it when looking for something else and was instantly blown away by it. Someone else must have done the same because I had to bid for it, but paid £84 (only! ) instead of the usual £200.

I love it, Cedrim Im Brooks did some amazing stuff, will start a new thread.


----------



## killer b (May 14, 2018)

ringo said:


> I love it, Cedrim Im Brooks did some amazing stuff, will start a new thread.


He is the best. That Honest Jons retrospective from a few years ago is probably my most played reggae album


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2018)

Funnily enough I'm wearing the t-shirt today!


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2018)

Sly Stone related gems released after There's A Riot Going On. Long write up, tracklist, download link at Mikus Musik: After The Riot: Sly Stone Rarities, Productions and Admirers 1973-1982




After The Riot: Sly Stone Rarities, Productions and Admirers 1973-1982

Sly Stone - Say You Will [1974]
Sly Stone - Loose Booty (Alt Version) [1974]
Sly Stone - Remember Who You Are [1979]
DJ Rogers - Its Good To Be Alive [1975]
Sly Stone - Crossword Puzzle (Alt Version) [1976]
Sly Stone - The Same Thing (Original LP Mix)[1979]
Sly Stone - Frisky (Alt Version) [1973]
Shuggie Otis - Sparkle City [1974]
Sly Stone - Babies Makin Babies (Alt Version) [1973]
Sly Stone - We Can Do It [1982]
Sly Stone - I Get High On You (Disco Version) [1979]
Little Sister - You're The One (Dubplate Mix) [1976]
Sly Stone - One Way [1982]
Funkadelic - Funk Gets Stronger (Killer Millimeter Version) [1981]


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 28, 2018)

ringo said:


> I did a sort of deluxe version of the Soul Jazz Disco Reggae selection.
> 
> Extended versions of tunes with some more favourite disco/lovers/funk from Jamaica thrown in.
> 
> ...


That is superb Ringo!Been trying to knock together a CD of tunes like this for a mates party so this'll go down niceley,wicked stuff


----------



## ringo (May 29, 2018)

cozmikbrew said:


> That is superb Ringo!Been trying to knock together a CD of tunes like this for a mates party so this'll go down niceley,wicked stuff


Nice one, have fun


----------



## tangerinedream (May 30, 2018)

Have another mix of weird, wonderful unsigned stuff. There's all sorts of things on here, dub, techno, noise, hip-hop, psych, surf, electronics I don't quite now how to categorise, samples, vocals, bass and stuff. 

Density of Sound 58

Density of Sound: Density of Sound 58


----------



## Grandma Death (May 30, 2018)

My latest monthly podcast
Comments good or bad. Available to stream and download across multiple platorms including Itunes, Soundcloud and YouTube



All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Directions FT Wevie Stonder-Wevie Stonder/Breton (Cirez D Mix)
2. Technologic-Dino Maggiorana
3. Point of No Return-Reelon
4. Trust Your Soul-Hot Lips Inc.
5. Stratis-Durtysoxx (Alen Millvojevic/Drzneday RMX)
6. No Guilt-Yotam Avni
7. Calling-DJ Boris/D-Unity
8. On My Way-Marco Faraone
9. Take Control-Tommy Wada/Dino
10. Sundrowler-Ferhat Albatrak
11. Celestial-Rustek
12. Star-Fatima Haaji (Drunken Kong)
13. Stop & Go-Hidden Empire
14. Mind Reader-Origin Riddim
15. FM Bells-Hot Lipps Inc
16. Volataic-Samuel Sessions (Petter B Remix)
17. Again Again-Hidden Empire (OC and Verde Mix)
18. Clickbait-Mario Ochoa
19. Hydra-Kaiserdisco (Aitor Ronda Remix)
20. Overtime-Avison
21. Phenom-Steve Mulder (Filterheadz Remix)
22.Alone FT Ursula Rucker-2Pole
23. Maybe-Da Fresh
24. Solid Buzz-Inudstralyzer
25. Sandworm B-Nikola Gala
26. Sorites Paradox-Tomy DeClerque
27. Involved-Amy Kello/Kalil
28. A42-Gabriel D'or & Bordoy

'This is G13' (Outtro) 'American Beauty'


----------



## danski (May 30, 2018)

First thing that caught me is that you need a pop shieldfor your mic, or at least that’s what I assume it sounds like when you don’t use one. Shame as it all starts off quite slick with the intro


----------



## ringo (Jun 7, 2018)

Hugh Mundell, Augustus Pablo and King Tubby selection

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 6th June 2018.mp3

Come On Natty - Joy White (Arab 7")
I Shot The Barber - I Roy (Impact 7")
That Little Short Man - Hugh Mundell (Rockers International 12")
Stop Them Jah - Hugh Mundell (Rockers International 12")
Earth, Wind And Fire - Paul Blackman (Rockers International 12")
Jah Says The Time Has Come - Hugh Mundell (Message 7")
Book Of Life - Hugh Mundell (Rockers International 7")
Can't Keep A Good Man Down - Immortals (Rockers 7")
Israel In Harmony - Augustus Pablo (Rockers 12")
Red Gold And Green - Hugh Mundell (Volcano 12")
Do You Remember - Eek A Mouse (Greensleeves 12")
Once Upon A Time - Delroy Wilson (Tad's 10")
Feeling Like A Million - Merva Grier (Music Works 12")
Cuss Cuss - Lloyd Robinson (Tad's 10")
No Entry - Augustus Pablo (Gussie 76 12")
African Must Be Free - Hugh Mundell (Rockers International 7")


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 14, 2018)

danski said:


> First thing that caught me is that you need a pop shieldfor your mic, or at least that’s what I assume it sounds like when you don’t use one. Shame as it all starts off quite slick with the intro




Thanks. One now on order. First time Ive used a mic and Ive done 25 podcasts now. Anyway one on order


----------



## danski (Jun 14, 2018)

Grandma Death said:


> Thanks. One now on order. First time Ive used a mic and Ive done 25 podcasts now. Anyway one on order


Ah, nice one. Was worried you might have taken offence.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 14, 2018)

danski said:


> Ah, nice one. Was worried you might have taken offence.




Narr. Comments good or bad welcome. That happens to be a good one and its appreciated dude. Got a mic stand and a pop mic shield thanks to your post


----------



## keybored (Jun 16, 2018)

The_Reverend_M said:


> So Sunray asked me to record a couple of mixes for him to play at his bar at *Burning Man* festie this year. I obliged. Now to share the results with all of y'all too.
> 
> 
> For the first one I went for a '60s/'70s rock vibe...
> ...




Do you have an .mp3 download link for the sixeventies mix please?


----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2018)

Beer, garden, rum, reggae, collieweed
http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 20th June 2018.mp3

Waiting In The Park - Chantels (Phase 1 12")
Hard Times - Sonja (D-Roy 12")
Free Blackman  - Earth & Stone (Channel 1 10")
Rum Drinker - Mike Brooks (Forward 7")
Fools & Their Money - Knowledge (Stars 12")
Segregation - Tony Sexton (Horse 7")
It Dread In A Babylon - Bobby Thomas (Dart 7")
Rumours Of War - Tony Tuff & Jah Stitch (Art & Craft 12")
Chase Them - Lee Perry (Disco Prison 12")
Don De Lion - Don Drummond (Ska Beat 7")
Combination Drifter - Dennis Walks & I Roy (Modisc 12")
I Am Free - Joe White (Sugar 7")
Call On Jah - Samory I (Fruits 7")
Golden Hen - Tenor Saw (Humming Bird 7")
Watch How The People Dancing - Kenny Knots (Unity Sounds 12")
Anti-Christ Picture - Starkey Banton (A-Class 7")
Jahovia - Unknown Remix (Blank 12")
Any Love - Massive Attack (Massive Attack 12")
Great Tribulation - Hugh Mundell (Message 7")
Whip Them Jah Jah - Trevor Ranking (Sufferers Heights 12")


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 30, 2018)

New General Echo mix up, featuring a couple exclusive dubplates.
Echo In The Dark


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 1, 2018)

My June Techno Podcast. Comments good or bad most welcome

All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Bowo-Popof
2. Frankfurt Main-Stimming
3. Africanism-Criminish
4. My Extension-Drunken Kong 
5. On and On-DJ Boris
6. T.A.K-Francesco Bove (Awire Remix)
7. Bloom Smiles-Drunken Kong
8. Repeat-Drunken Kong
9. Keep The Funk-FJAAK
10. Born Slippy-Underworld (Reincarnation Mix) Andrew Miller
11. Tool 101-Cleric
12. Tension-Mha Iri
13. Inferno-Carl Cox/Reinier
14. Find Me On The Floor-Wes Weiland (Gary Burrows Remix)
15. Salacia-KaiserDisco
16. Octave Shift-Mark Antonio/Atroxx
17. Synchronised-Filterheadz
18. Rave-Mark Broom (Coyu Remix)
19. Listen-Da Fresh
20. Caldera-Subjected/Andrejko
21. Octave-Luca Gaeta
22.Dank-Mark Broom (Luca Agnelli Remix)
23. Beloved Thug-Hans Bouffmyhre
24. Cafe Del Mar-Energy 52 (Tale of Us Renaissance Mix)
25. Time-Pachango Boys

'Why Shouldnt you work for the NSA' (Outtro) 'Good Will Hunting'


----------



## Aitch (Jul 3, 2018)

It's been a while!  Here's my latest Techno mix  



TALABOMAN Dins El Llit (Superpitcher remix) 
DANNY OCEAN Everything Happens 4 A Reason 
TODD TERRY Dub 
&LEZ Magma 
HARRY ROMERO Revolution (Deep In Jersey Extended mix) 
RESET ROBOT Held Note 
SERGE DEVANT White Groove 
JOY O/BEN VINCE Systems Align 
PINCH/MUMDANCE Strobe Light 
DEVELOPER Zodiac Talking 
NOCOW Zathdax (original mix) A 
ALEXANDER TECHNIQUE deep belief 
CHARLOTTE DE WITTE This 
DENSE & PIKA Hard Light 
WILL SAUL Bugs 
DANNY OCEAN My Poem Is Made Of Silence


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jul 5, 2018)

keybored said:


> Do you have an .mp3 download link for the sixeventies mix please?



Sure - will get that to you over the weekend


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 10, 2018)

Dark ambient offerings for sunstroked souls ...


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 17, 2018)

new General Echo mix, a very weird one this time


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 31, 2018)

My latest Techno Podcast (3 hour special)



All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Filtzepulver-Martin Brooks
2. Encounters-Transcode
3. The Solution-Camelphat
4. Katz Und Maus-Ricardo Carota
5. DMT-Camelphat
6. Eagles From Space-Pig & Dan (Alt Remix)
7. Deepa-Ramon Tapia
8. Thunder Life-Ronnie Spiteri
9. Neu-Sudo
10. The Run-Relham (Andre Crom Remix)
11. Not Enough-Giverse (Phutek Remix)
12. Stratis-Durtysoxxx
13. Trapped-Sanka/Drzneday
14. Zero Humanity-Chris Von B
15. Wound Kisser-Ryan McKay
16. Dare U-Cirez D
17. Process-Phutek
18. Many Reasons-The Reactivitz
19. Median-Tom Hades
20. Seth-The Reactiviz
21. Pump and Dump-Dorroo
22. Far Away From Home-Chris Von B (Avgusto mitte der Remix)
23. Firedance (The Night)-Odyssee of Noises (Len Faki Remix)
24. Neverending-Superstrobe
25. Process-Wehbba
26. Hypercolour-Giovanni Carozza
27. In Gods House-Superstrobe
28. Metereo-Marck D
29. Dank-Mark Broom (Flug Remix)
30. Class of 96-Phutek
31. Carnival of Souls-Spektre
32. More Raw-Marck D
33. Onslaught-Robert Hood/Claude (FJAAK Remix)

'Having friends in the time of battle' (PRIDE) OUTRO


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> New General Echo mix up, featuring a couple exclusive dubplates.
> Echo In The Dark


removed?


----------



## sim667 (Aug 15, 2018)

Me playing bassline at Chilled in a Field Festival 2018


----------



## ska invita (Aug 15, 2018)

ringo said:


> Beer, garden, rum, reggae, collieweed
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 20th June 2018.mp3
> 
> Waiting In The Park - Chantels (Phase 1 12")
> ...


lovely as always
I Am Free - Joe White (Sugar 7") - is there a dub/instrumental on the flip of that?


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2018)

ska invita said:


> removed?


yes think it got busted for copyright, it's back up here tho: 

We also did a Dennis Bovell special mix, to celebrate when he came down to our little night (actually I had zero to do with this, it is all the work of my DJ partner): 

… and the actual interview he did at our night is up here!


----------



## ringo (Aug 15, 2018)

ska invita said:


> lovely as always
> I Am Free - Joe White (Sugar 7") - is there a dub/instrumental on the flip of that?


Incredible tune, I still can't get it off the turntable [emoji1303]
No dub, the flip has an unrelated and inferior vocal.


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 18, 2018)

My August Techno Podcast. Comments good or bad most welcome

All tracks 'Original Mix' unless specified:

1. Swimming With Sharks-John Acquaviva/Ramon (Noir Edit)
2. Lizard King-Camelphat
3. Find The Song-Marco Faraone
4. Weltlinie-Pan-Pot
5. Drill Through-Martin Stoilkov (Reactivitz Remix)
6. No Seatin' Available-Eats Everything
7. Parallel (Part 2)-Ken Iishi/Alberto Ruiz
8. Running-Teenage Mutants (Metodi Hristov Remix)
9. Strange Experience-Eric Sneo (Uakoz Remix)
10. Apollo-Mario Ochoa
11. B-Boy-Cirez D
12. Sine Drift-Sonate
13. The Outsiders-Christian Cambas (Durtysoxxx Remix)
14. Track Vibration-Sonate
15. Zelt-Pan-Pot
16. Shift-Flug
17. The Bells-Jeff Mills
18. Alive-Daft Punk
19. Balter-Harvey McKay
20. Baguette-Mauro Picotto
21. I Cant Believe-Jorek (Torsten Kanzler Remix)
22. Get Up Stand Up-Konrad
23. Monero-Durtysoxxx (Frank Biazza Remix)
24. Equacion De Drake-Rehmark
25. LTT-Tom Hades
26. Fluor-Ramiro Lopez/Andres Campo
27. Mysterland-Y-Traxx (Spektre Remix)
28. Nu-Nrg-Dreamland

'I eat Octopus 3 times a day' (Scarface interrogation scene) OUTTRO


----------



## ringo (Aug 23, 2018)

Last week I lost my good friend Penny Reel. He was a brilliant writer, and affable and entertaining encyclopedia of reggae, music, literature and youth culture, and for 20 years was my musical record collecting mentor. There are some links to his writing in the NME etc on the Hackney thread.
He was a one of a kind. Tribute to Penny Reel

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 15th August 2018 Tribute To Penny Reel.mp3

Natty Go Down - Cornel Campbell (Down Beat 7")
Jah Jah Mi Horn Ya - Cornel Campbell (Tree Of Life 10")
Moulding Dub - Ijahman Levi (Dubplate)
Love To The Father - Dennis Brown (Dubplate)
Less Problem - Cedric Im Brooks (Coxsone 7")
Send Another Moses - The Willows (Coxsone 7")
Hypocrites & Parasites - Winston McAnuff (Top Ranking7")
Babylon You Must Go Down - Desmond Irie (TR Grooverider 7")
Babylon A Fight Down Youth - Errol Mais (Lovelinch 12")
Civilization -The Classics (Punch 7")
Brand New Day - Jacko (Asher 7")
Magnificent 7 - I Roy (Puppy 7")
Don De Lion - Don Drummond (Ska Beat 7")
Children Of Israel - Horace Andy (Hot Shot 7")
Daniel - Prince Alla (Stars 12")
Message From The Congo - Bob Soul & The United Stars 12")
Take My Hand Oh Jah - Freddie McKay (Yah Congo 12")
Rumours Of War - Tony Tuff & Jah Stitch (Art & Craft 12")
One Big Family - Tony Tuff (Grove 12")
I Soon Know - Niney The Observer (Dubplate)
Mutiny Dub - Niney The Observer (Dubplate)
Deuteronomy - Sylford Walker (Glimmer 10")
Separation Dub - Barry Brown - (Dubplate)
Give Another Israel A Try Dub - Barry Brown & Professor (Dubplate)
Back On My Feet Again - Julia Samms (Brown Sauce 7")
Baby I Care - Joe White (Sensation Sounds 7")


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 9, 2018)

My September TechTonic Podcast-available to stream/download from the link below or in the Itunes store.
Comments good or bad welcome.

All tracks original unless specified

1. D-Deck-Trapped
2. Alex Raider-Cryology
3. Rob Hess/Duss-Elements of Surprise
4. Motivated-Steve Mulder
5. Mark Antonio/Roberto-T4
6. Atroxx-Trust Me
7. StrakTrekken-Egbert (10 Jaar Live Remix)
8. Size 9-I'm Ready (Rebeef Eats Everything Remix)
9. Dia-Duss
10. Lazar (IT)-Hybrid Mutation
11. Sudo-Abstract
12. Luis Miranda-Pandan
13. Umek-The Lurid Lore
14. DJ Lion-Nightery
15. Chris Hirose/Hours/Chris-Patchouli
16. Luigi Madonna-New World
17. Oleg Mass-Here And Now
18. Egbert-Haasten 10 (JAAR Live Remix)
19. Tom Hades-Blast
20. Luis Miranda-Simiodu
21. Igor S-Boomerang
22. Spartaque-Who Are You?
23. D.Mongelos-Gravity
24. Tom Laws-Dynamite
25. Burden/DLTN-Phi 2.3
26. Nuke-Barracuda
27. Frankyeffe-Slowly
28. Veerus-Heavy
29. Harvey McKay-Rush
30. Adam Beyer/Layton Giordani-Rome Future
31. Drumcomplex-Atomic
32. Randy Katana-Silence (Txitarro Remix)

'Joey Clams' (Outtro) MEAN STREETS


----------



## Numbers (Sep 11, 2018)

ringo said:


> Last week I lost my good friend Penny Reel. He was a brilliant writer, and affable and entertaining encyclopedia of reggae, music, literature and youth culture, and for 20 years was my musical record collecting mentor. There are some links to his writing in the NME etc on the Hackney thread.
> He was a one of a kind. Tribute to Penny Reel
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 15th August 2018 Tribute To Penny Reel.mp3
> ...


Sad and amazing to read and hear in the opening Ringo, thanks for this beautiful mix.

Cornell Campbell is a big favourite in this house, BIG favourite.  My wife has so many stories of her Dad, his record collection, his stereo setup (we still have his original stereo sideboard in storage), her memories of him playing his heavy selection on a Friday or Saturday night with his boys and easier Sunday morning session with his headache  including his love/her memories of Cornell et al.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 11, 2018)

To add, agree with you about Dennis Brown, he's my fav Reggae singer of all time also  but it is close between him, Gregory and Joseph Hill, for me personally.


----------



## ringo (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks Numbers, great stuff


----------



## ringo (Sep 14, 2018)

More reggae
http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 12th September 2018.mp3

I'm Alive - Beres Hammond (Harmony House 7")
Zion Await - Jah Cure (Harmony House 7")
Fight Back - Richie Stephens & Garnett Silk (El Paso 7")
Occupation - Tommy McCook & His Skatalites (Ska Beat 7")
Night Owl - Horace Andy (Bongoman 7")
In A Rub-A-Dub - Sugar Minott (Black Roots 12")
Mr Big Man - Don Carlos (Blank 12")
Chant Down Babylon - Sylford Walker (Stars 7")
Lambs Bread - Sylford Walker (South East Music 7")
Burn Babylon - Sylford Walker (Belmont 7")
I See A Blackman Cry - Derek Spence (Cha Cha 12")
Betrayed - Anette Brissett (Wackies 12")
Golden Locks - Bim Sherman (Savannah 12")
My Only Lover - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 7")
Warning - Earl Sixteen (Time 12")


----------



## moody (Sep 28, 2018)

new one from me, fast paced mix of fairly recent techno, off beat, syncopated percussive stuff mixed up with driving, pulsating tracks. atmospheric, brooding yet funky rhythms.

Including tracks from Nina Kravitz, Magda, Thomas More, A Made Up Sound, Gabriel Farreira amongst 31 others...including my first ever edit......Think there's an African disco/funk track in there somewhere too.

Mixed harmonically & mostly in key

130bpm  



1
Poisitveland
Madato
2
A + B (1)
Tomas More
3
Dogma
Gabriel Ferreira
4
Road To Nowhere
Tomas More
5
Freakans
Gabriel Ferreira
6
Sill
Gabriel Ferreira
7
Un-sub
Mia Dora
8
Rohs
Gabriel Ferreira
9
Square Round
Unknown Artist
10
They Should Of Sent A Poet
Avatism
11
Rectum
Fango
12
Dem Thing
Randomer
13
II
ArchivOne
14
Acces Granted
Matrixxman
15
Graded
Romansoff
16
Fixation
Magda & Suade
17
Syrinx
A Made Up Sound
18
Nos Magia
Arp Frique
19
White Label
White Label
20
Let's Do It
Nina Kraviz
21
You Were Wrong (MoodyL's Sellotape Edit)
Nina Kraviz
22
On My Way
Marco Faraone
23
In My House (no 6)
Mad Rey
24
As It Is
Lapien
25
Bad Rap
Cabin Fever Trax Vol 36
26
Remember (unknown remix)
Nina Kraviz & Luke Hess
27
Cheater VIP
A Made Up Sound
28
Placa Profunda
Fernando Sanz
29
Tambur
Truamer
30
Enkuan Part 1
Kalbata
31
Sexy Disco (erotic dub)
Bjorn Torske


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 16, 2018)

E30 of my monthly Techno Podcast. Available to stream and download here and on ITunes store

All tracks original unless specified

1. Gaston Zani-Its Time
2. Alcoolic-Popof (Matt Sassari Mix)
3. DJ Lion-Dumb On The Phone
4. DJ Wady/Patrick M-Hulk (Camelphat Remix)
5. Tom Hutt-Black Bones
6. Sudo-Booster
7. Torsten Kanzler-Influence
8. DJ Boris-I Need To
9. Torsten Kanzler-Shifter
10. Tiger Stripes-Baby
11. Steffao Pini-Forbidden Planet (Chris Verons 303 Mix)
12. Eric Sneo-Feel High
13. Metodi Hristov-Carbon
14. Robert Vasilov-Unknown Pleasures
15. Rob Hes-State of Mind
16. Matt Sassari/Patrick Berg-Nervosity
17. Sara Simonit-Medusa
18. From Nothing-From Nothing ft. Melody's Enemy (Perc Remix)
19. Think About You-Filterheads
21. Give Your Love-LAAT
22. Form-Kaiserdisco
23. Insane-Tiger Stripes
24. Expression-Dino Maggiorani
25. Skittish-Robert S (PT)
26. Jedis Life-Cardao
27. Tiger Stripes-Dying Planet
28. Gaston Zani-Blue
29. Veerus-Wheel
30. Sonate-Esoterik
31. Cypher-Cardao
32. Flight Mode-Flug/Hans Bouffmyhre
32. Reflection-Frank Biazzi
33. Situation-Natalino Nunes (Filterheadz Remix)
34. Kepa-Gaston Zani
35. Bang The Box-Ramon Tapia

Outro 'Im Here For The Ginge' (This IS England)


----------



## moody (Oct 18, 2018)

New one, mishmash of post punk, electronica, no wave, new beat and a bit more..



A jaunt through some dubby 80s tracks, 17 in all with 14 of them being period recordings. Out of the three non 80s; one is an idjut boys version and another a 70s soul track which is the opener.
A mishmash of post punk, no wave, cold war electronica, jazz, new beat. ebm and rock


----------



## andrewdroid (Oct 21, 2018)

Hope you enjoy, comments very welcome

Did at the end of last year, done in honor of all the water defenders and supporters of Standing Rock.
Because of this I'm now doing a show on ResonanceFM called Turtle Island (also archived on my mixcloud page)
Rebel NDN - First Nations Hip Hop
intro
Frank Waln - white war
Tall Paul  - Prayers in a Song
T-Rhyme - Dreams (Diary of a Mad Red Woman)
Neon Nativez Remix _ A Tribe Called Red - Burn Your Village To The Ground
Nataanii Means- Warrior
JB The First Lady - Get Ready Get Steady
Drezus - Warpath
Tsay Keh Dene Nation kids - Beyond the Rocks
Rebel Music Podcast - Native America 7th Generation Rises
Thomas X - Standing Rock
Tanaya Winder _ Resistance / Neon Natives - Drummer Boy
A Tribe Called Red/x Prolific The Rapper - Black Snakes
Ray Zaragoza - In the river a protest song for standing rock
Mic Jordan feat. Real Truth - Modern Day Warrior
Taboo featuring the Mag7 - Stand Up Stand N Rock
Camp Women - Message from Standing Rock as Police Surround The Camp
Winnipeg Boyz - Why We Out Here
The StyleHorse Collective - We Shall Remain
Drezus - Red Winter
A Tribe Called Red - Electric Pow Wow Mini Mix
message to Trump
Boogey The Beat - Hoka
Wab Kinew- Heroes
Red Eagle- Song of Survival
Frank Waln - Treaties
Nake Nula Waun - Heavy
Red In Sauga - NoDAPL
Boogey The Beat - MMIW Set (sample)
Natasha Kanape Fontaine and Random Recipe - Tiotiake (real name of Montreal)
TOMAHAWK & LANDR - Mni Wiconi(Water Is Life)
LightningCloud - Walk Alone
Supaman- Somewhere
Def_I - Water Is Life
Inez Jasper feat. Fawn Wood - Fallen Soldier
Russell Means ~ Anno Domini Beats - We Are All Related
Tanya Tagaq/Swiftmix - Retribution
Ill Methods - 1492
Lyla June Johnson -  Sundance Year Round
Frank Waln - Victory Song
Chris Bose - Words Are the Devil
Carrielynn Victor (aka Numinous) - Days go by
Eekwol - Kisay's Song (Iskwewak Iskotew Tapwewin)
Nataanii Means - God Bless Amerikkka
Bryden Gwiss Kiwenzie - Let’s Hop to It
A Tribe Called Red - Im an NDN 2
Camp Voices


----------



## jusali (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## ringo (Oct 29, 2018)

UK Dub, Steppers Selection
http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 24th October 2018.mp3

One Love Stylee - Nya & Natty (SG 12”)
Babylon Walls - Delroy Pinnock (SG 12”)
King Step - Rastafari Syndicate (Hornin Sounds LP)
Splash It Out - Junior West (Production 7")
Fight Fight - Orville Smith (Partial 7")
Nightdoctor - Menelik (Reggae Archive 12”)
Builders Temple - Orville Smith (Partial 10")
Tribute To Wadee - Gregory Isaacs (4-4 High Steppers 7”)
Drop Out - Kai Dub meets Ashanti Selah ft Junior Roy (Dub Forward 12”)
Lucrative - Aba Ariginals ft. Patrixx Matics (HFP 7")
Sanctuary - Joshua Hales (Higher Meditation 12")
Friendship - Zacky Man (Jah Version 12")
Let Jah - Earl Sixteen Alpha & Omega meets Indica Dubs (Indica Dubs 12")
Roots of David - Mighty Prophet meets The Navigator (Higher Regions 7")
Defender Of The Faith  - Mighty Prophet (Higher Regions 7")


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2018)

Loving this ringo (and nice to hear your voice!)


----------



## Numbers (Oct 31, 2018)

May Kasahara said:


> Loving this ringo (and nice to hear your voice!)


x 2 - great stuff as usual ringo 

The Delroy Pinnock tune is


----------



## ringo (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks May Kasahara and Numbers , that's cheered me up on a crap day


----------



## Numbers (Nov 1, 2018)

ringo said:


> Thanks May Kasahara and Numbers , that's cheered me up on a crap day


It's actually one of my favs of yours mate, the horns/trumpets in some of those selections is amazing.


----------



## ringo (Nov 2, 2018)

Numbers said:


> It's actually one of my favs of yours mate, the horns/trumpets in some of those selections is amazing.


Nice to hear Numbers , enjoyed myself


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 5, 2018)

E31 of my monthly techno podcast. Any comments good or bad most welcome.

All tracks original mix unless specified

1. Syllogism-Tomy De Clerque/Horation
2. Kongor-High Frequency
3. Clapper A+++-The Southern (Lolla Tek Remix)
4. Thumping-Nonnus (Tomy De Clerque Remix)
5. Serenade-Tom Hades
6. Double Impact-Frankyeffe/Hollen
7. Modulate-Daryl Stay
8. Niet-Klaudia Gawlas
9. Transvection-JSPR
10. Nave-Carlos Perez/Alberto Ruiz
11. Pulp-Alen Sforzina/Adoo
12. Seventy-Rottom
13. Work It-Ramon Tapia/Haidak
14. Aposlopesis-Reset Robot
15. Enchantress-Sara Simonit
16. Pathos-Tom Laws/Danny Fontano
17. Turning Eyes-Stefano Moretti
18. Wild Line-Rottom
19. Against The Program-JSPR
20. Uncontrolled-Kaiserdisco
21. Mindset-Distale
22. Bunsen Burner-Hybrasil
23. Mercury-Jeff Derringer (James Ruskin Remix)
24. NWBV-Lukas Freudenberger
25. Raw Model-Shaun Moses
26. Space Raider-Eats Everything
27. The Siren-Klaudia Gawlas
28. Room 303-Daryl Stay
29. The Beat-Stiv Hey/Dhes
30. Rolls-Keith Carnal

'Drive By Shooting' (In Bruges) OUTRO


----------



## Numbers (Nov 14, 2018)

ringo said:


> Last week I lost my good friend Penny Reel. He was a brilliant writer, and affable and entertaining encyclopedia of reggae, music, literature and youth culture, and for 20 years was my musical record collecting mentor. There are some links to his writing in the NME etc on the Hackney thread.
> He was a one of a kind. Tribute to Penny Reel
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 15th August 2018 Tribute To Penny Reel.mp3
> ...


Have listened to this again and again 

Had Penny's 'Deep Down with Dennis Brown' book delivered today, can't wait to get stuck in


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 22, 2018)

E32 of my monthly techno podcast. Available to stream and /l from soundcloud or Itunes

All tracks original unless specified.

Thoughts good or bad welcome

1. Nice One-Monki
2. WHP-Del 30
3. Tumble-Appollo 84 (Stefano Kosa Remix)
4. This is Funk-Disscut
5. Leroy-Matt Sassari
6. No Way-Popof
7. The Night-DJ Boris
8. Echelon-Sghebra
9. Offshoot-Anderson Noise
10. Green Light-Sinisa Tamamovic
11. 1989-Joy Hauser
12. Stellar Tide Disruption-Weska
13. Love-Alex Rubino
14. Express 90-Maxie Devine
15. Astro-Sam Paganini
16. Residual-Dok & Martin
17. Rohrschach-Beck & Ruis (Mita Remix)
18. In My Mind-Dennis Apec
19. Heaven Scent-Bedrock (OC & Verde Remix)
20. The Evil Laugh-Dok & Martin
21. Direction-Reset Robot
22. Three X Three-Beck & Rius (Mita Old School Vibe Rework)
23. Secondary-Oscar Escapa
24. Forerunner-Natural Born Grooves (Experts Remix)
25. How Far Do We Go?-Drunken King
26. Chemical-Maxie Devine
27. Slugging-Dave Simon
28. A Shadow-Indepth (Atroxx Remix)
29. Get Down-Solid State
30. Specific Flavour-UMEK
31. Connexion-Cosmic Boys
32. Mango Circus-Gary Beck
33. Phuture-Sara Simonit
34. The Hunted-Jerome Baker
35. Striker-Barbuto
36. Industrial Alienation-Burden/DLTN (Atroxx Remix)
37. Slippery Jack-Reset Robot

'You Repulse Me' (FILTH) OUTRO


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 11, 2019)

My 6.5 hour 2018 Year Mix has arrived. Comments good or bad welcome. Enjoy!

1. High Frequency-Kongoroo
2. Jupe-Darren Emerson
3. The Solution-Camelphat
4. South Side-Robert Junior/Tony De Anglis
5. Echelon-Sghebra
6. Bloom Smiles-Drunken Kong
7. Filtzepulver-Martin Books
8. Chronic-Dino Maggiorana
9. Elements of Suprise-Duss/Rob Hes
10. Brigade Mordor-Matt Sassari
11. Sirius-Metodi Hristov
12. Underground-DJ Boris
13. Leroy-Matt Sassari
14. Move On-Dino Maggiorana
15. Its Time-Gaston Zani
16. Weltlinie-Pan Pot
17. Rock Trick-Matt Sassari
18. The Evil Laugh-Dok & Martin
19. Liquid-Martin Books
20. State of Mind-Rob Hes
21. The Lurid Lore-UMEK
22. Work It-Ramon Tapia/Haidak
23. Repeat-Drunken Kong
24. Medusa-Sara Simonit
25. AtlanTide-Reform (IT)
26. Pandan-Luis Miranda
27. Take Control-Tommy Wada/Dino Maggiorana
28. Shedir-D-Deck
29. History-OC & Verde
30. Celestial-Rustek
31. Zeit-Pan Pot
32. Octano-Lander B/Dok & Martin
33. I can Feel It Rising-Seceret Cinema/Egbert
34. Express 90-Maxie Devine
35. Through The Lens-Brennen Grey
36. Secondary-Oscar Escapa
37. Chemical-Maxie Devine
38. Ke-Pa-Gaston Zani
39. Burning-Gary Burrows
40. Salacia-Kaiserdisco
41. Neverending-Superstrobe
42. Haaston-Egbert (10 JAAR Live Rmx)
43. Process-Whebba
44. Jump Around-DJ Boris
45.. Pathos-Tom Laws
46. Give Your Love-LAAT
47. Against The Programme-JSPR
48. Hypercolour-Giovann Carozza
49. In Gods House-Superstrobe
50. Class of 96-Phutek
51. The Siren-The Siren
52. Deseo-Diego Gonzalez/David MK
53. Maybe-Da Fresh
54. Octave-Luca Gaeta
55. Solid Buzz-Industrialyzer
56. Blast-Tom Hades
57. Here and Now-Oleg Mass
58. Simidiou-Luis Miranda
59. Wheel-Veerus
60. Wild Line-Seventy
61. Smoke-Volodia Rizak
62.Barracuda-Nuke
63. Standard Cold-UMEK
64. Black Dolphin-Harvey McKay
65. Jedis Lupe-Cardao
66. -Rave-Flug (Coyu Remix)
67. Stay With Me-Amelie Lens (Perc Remix)
68. Another Life-Spektre
69. Slam-Paradox
70. A Shadow-Atroxx
71. Skittish-Roberts (PT)
72. Cypher-Cardao
73. LTT-Tom Hades
74. Dank-Mark Broom (Luca Agnelli Remix)
75. Beloved Thug-Hans Bouffmyhere
'You Look Difficult to work With' DRIVE (OUTRO)


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 13, 2019)

Been getting back into DJing last year or so. Here's a two and a half hour set I did last weekend at the fantastic Signature Brew Taproom & Venue in Haggerston. Recorded via laptop live using Virtual DJ.

Listen/download link here: 


Tracklisting:

David Bowie – Sound and Vision (2013 mix)
Modest Mouse – Perpetual Motion Machine
Man Man – Van Helsing Boombox
Jeffrey Lewis – Mini Theme: Moocher From The Future
Beth Ditto – Moonage Daydream (David Bowie cover)
Andrew Bird – Bloodless
...And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead Ft. Amanda Palmer – Witches Web
Beck – Cold Brains
Uncovered QOTSA Ft. Katharine Whalen – Medication
kaleidoscope – I Found Out
The West Coast Experimental Pop Band – Our Drummer Always Plays In The Nude
Rodriguez – Climb Up On My Music
Bob Dylan – The Hurricane
Steppenwolf – Your Wall’s Too High
Merry Clayton – Gimme Shelter (Rolling Stones cover)
Rare Earth – I Just Want To Celebrate
Sly & The Family Stone – Trip To Your Heart
Ike & Tina Turner – Nutbush City Limits
Betty Davis – Talkin’ Trash
The Traffic – White Lines (Grandmaster Flash & Melle Mel cover)
Melt Yourself Down – We Are Enough
Pigbag – Papa’s Got A Brand New Pig Bag
Bush Tetra’s – Snakes Crawl (Phil Kieran East Village Mix)
LCD Soundsystem – Beat Connection
The Rapture – House of Jealous Lovers
Who Made Who – Satisfaction (Benny Benassi cover)
Jon Spencer Blues Explosion – Right Place, Wrong Time (Dr John cover)
King Khan & The Shrines – Took My Lady To Dinner
Duane Eddy– Peter Gunn
Lord Rockingham’s XI – Fried Onions
Ray Charles – Mess Around
Jerry Lee Lewis – Maybelline
The Coasters – Charlie Brown
Aretha Franklin – The House That Jack Built
Jimmy Bo Horne – Hey There Jim
Maceo and The Macks – Cross The Track (We Better Go Back)
James Brown – Get On The Good Foot
Mighty Mo & The Winchester Seven – The Next Message (Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five cover)
The Jimmy Castor Bunch – It’s Just Begun
The Beatles vs. Large Professor – Get Back To The City
Digable Planets – Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like Dat)
A Tribe Called Quest – Can I Kick It?


----------



## moody (Jan 18, 2019)

great effort, The_Reverend_M ...more eclectic mixes please people.

example.... post punk to jazz to no-wave to ebm to jazz rock to electronica  and beyond



105/110 bpms


----------



## moody (Jan 18, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Been getting back into DJing last year or so. Here's a two and a half hour set I did last weekend at the fantastic Signature Brew Taproom & Venue in Haggerston. Recorded via laptop live using Virtual DJ.
> 
> Listen/download link here:
> 
> ...





Actually listening now, it's pretty cool. I'd like to do a night my self playing a mix of rock n roll, andrew wetherel done a mix on lofi-scfi which was all 50/60s rock n roll, be-bop and surf rock. is amazing, another inspiration


----------



## ringo (Jan 21, 2019)

Roots and a selection of slow and deadly early dancehall

http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo Cry Tough 16th January 2019.mp3

I'll Never Fall In Love - Al & Freddy (Studio 1 12")
Let Love In - Dennis Brown (Burning Sounds 12")
Heart Of The City - Clint Eastwood (Stagesound 7")
Prophecy - Abyssinians (Forward LP)
Mission Impossible - Interns (Techniques 7")
Zion I Version - Augustus Pablo (Techniques 7")
Burial - Peter Tosh (Intel Diplo 7")
Babylon Policy - Roy Rankin & Hugh Brown (K & G 12")
One Man Girl - Susan & Sonia (Vital Food 7”)
Shine Eye Gal - Barrington Levy (Burning Rockers 12")
No Loafing In The City - Eek A Mouse (Thompson Sound 7")
Poor And Clean - Gregory Isaacs (African Museum 12")
From Creation - Don Carlos (Blacker Dread 12")
International Herb - Sugar Minott (Dougie's 10")
Give A Little Love - Johnny Osbourne (Jah Guidance 12")
God Bless My Soul - Dennis Brown (Observer 7")
Jamaica Serenade - Herman Marquis (Success 12")
Youthman In The Ghetto Dub - Prince Alla (Dubplate)
Zulu (Jeremiah Special) - Desi Root (Dubplate)
Separation Mix 1 - Tony Tuff (Dubplate)
Separation Mix 2 - Tony Tuff (Dubplate)


----------



## moody (Jan 24, 2019)

New /old one fro me, think this is circa 2002/3 and take huge influence from Chicken Lips & the Idjut Boys which make up the majority of tracks on this mix. I's one of the first ever mixes I recored, before laptops and CDJs, just pure 12's, lifted of one half of a C90, it's 45 minutes of dubbed out/ percussice house/ disco edits with an overall 80s NYC theme.

Here's the official blurb....

"Chicken Lip were far a long time one of my fav producers/artists. One of my best ever Vinyl purchases was the excellent 'Body Music, out on NRK, this at the time set out the music I played for a long time That whole retro analogue sound with a slight NYC 80s lilt really done it for me at the time, it was a massive influence. Along side the Idjut Boys, famous for their takes on 70's & 80s underground disco/ percussive/ dubby tracks, they made a name for themselves with labels such a U-Star, DFR, Noid and a host of others. their early productions are highly sought after to this day

This was of the first mixes I recorded and was proud of, mixed on some ropey old belt drives (pls excuse some of the wobbles) and lifted from one side of a C90, hence the mix being just 45mins long.... but they say good things come in small packages."

So enjoy.



PS, I've now moved most of my mixes to mixcloud as there is no limit on uploads as compared to soundclound. 

Please support this and other efforts on there,v there are some you might of heard before. It would mean a huge deal if you could spare a few seconds and to be so kind and leave some comments or other support on my page.

MoodyL

Thank you for taking the time to listen.

M.


----------



## moody (Jan 24, 2019)

found another oldie, was actually featured on a coupl of mates radio shows and won me a slot to play along side bill brewster at the big chill bar at kings x.

propper underground mate! 100% vinyls!

Circa 2000/01. Dubby, percussive journey through heavy reverb and delay, acid tinged dub-disco with some classic 80s jams thrown in.

One of the very first professional mixes It won a few plaudits 

track listing is as follows..

1.Colour Box .... Shotgun
2.Sly & Robbie Feat Shinehead.... Boops (here we go)
3.Adam Goldstone feat Fonda Rae .... Alternations
4.Gwen Guthrie ..... Ain't Got Nothing But The Rent
5.White Light Circus ...... Marching Orders *RMX 
6.Jazzanova ...... Capitol A
7.Popular Computer ...... Can't Forget You *EDIT
8.Sir Eddie Real & The Realistics ..... Que Pasa Cabasa
9.Isolee ........ Beua Mot Plage
10.Nile .......... To Sir With Love *DUB
11.Konk ..... Baby D
12.Jaguar .......... Thats Your Problem Baby
13.Blackbryds ........ Rock Creek Park
14.Sir Drew ......... Katso
15.Chicken Lips ......... Sweet Cow *RMX
16.Josh Wink ....... 516 Acid *RMX
17.F.I.T.S Vs The Idjuts ........ Deborah Dub *DUB
18.Foolish & Sly ........ Rainfall *LIVE DUB

Enjoy this journey through the acid tinged dark disco dub........love,Moodz.xx


----------



## moody (Jan 24, 2019)

one more from me, it srars of with cassic punk such as the Rutts Dc, bit of the clash the moves on to some more comempary indie/electrvcrossover from lables like \\\\\\\\\kisune & gomma.

listen out for ?Who Made Who, VHS v Beta and OUTHUD, plus many more..

[


----------



## moody (Jan 25, 2019)

please support these mixes anyway you can, I would love to keep them on souncloud but one is restricted to two uploads where as mixcloud it is pretty unlimited platform.
i've have posted some that I've not posted before, so if yo have the time to listen, please do, the'yr'e fairly chilled & eclectic. 

The "discomix" on SC had over 2k plays now, it'd be great if something near that could be achieved here

thanks again. M


----------



## cantsin (Jan 25, 2019)

moody said:


> found another oldie, was actually featured on a coupl of mates radio shows and won me a slot to play along side bill brewster at the big chill bar at kings x.
> 
> propper underground mate! 100% vinyls!
> 
> ...




v nice t/l, lots of good memories ( my final days in bar gigs ..throw in a bit of Environ / Tirk / Nuphonic etc to round off)


----------



## moody (Jan 25, 2019)

the golden age of house, paper, nrk,  etc


----------



## moody (Jan 25, 2019)

moody said:


> found another oldie, was actually featured on a coupl of mates radio shows and won me a slot to play along side bill brewster at the big chill bar at kings x.
> 
> propper underground mate! 100% vinyls!
> 
> ...







PS, would love to get hold of "F.I.T.S Vs The Idjuts ........ Deborah Dub *DUB" can't seem to find vinyl anywhere,only on a comp

eta, seem to remember someone here that some mates of there's wrote/produced it. It floats real nice over OTTAWANS D.I.S.C.O (bside)


----------



## moody (Jan 27, 2019)

Some PunkFunk dance numbers here, mixing period with contemporary






Listen out for Lex. The Big 200, Madhouse, OutHud, Talking Heads and a few more..

Recored around 2006/7


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Jan 29, 2019)

moody said:


> Actually listening now, it's pretty cool. I'd like to do a night my self playing a mix of rock n roll, andrew wetherel done a mix on lofi-scfi which was all 50/60s rock n roll, be-bop and surf rock. is amazing, another inspiration



Cheers!


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2019)

Did a little dnb mix, including some hot off the press tunes and some from the last year and a bit ... going across the spectrum, starting melodic and upfull, moving on to some jungle rollers, a couple of rave-inflected cuts, and finishing off on some upfront-but-idea-filled bangers.


Across the Spectrum DnB Mix

Makoto - Fancy Free
Locksmith - Jah Seh
Phase 2 - My Dearest Darling
Rowpieces - The Love Connection
Nookie - 7th Dread
Joakuim - Jungle Power
Bou - Poison
Saxxon - Rollcall VIP
Dr S Gachet, Heist - Remember The Roller (Heist Remix)
A Sides - Edge
Total Science & Break - Big Time Winners
Dawn Raid - Make Me Move
Vital - Real Shit
Command Strange - Mad Flava
Benny L - Just Swing
Taxman - Magnetic
Current Value - City Syndrome

Download link and what not
Mikus Musik: Across the Spectrum DnB Mix


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 3, 2019)

May January TechTonic Podcast. Thoughts good or bad welcome. Available to download or stream here or in the Itunes store

All tracks original unless specified.


1. El Tutu-Chaka & Marty/Luis Miranda
2. Mladen Tomic-Around You
3. Stop It-Darren Emerson
4. Sewage-Ron Costa
5. Flyknit-Miguel Bastida/Matt Sassari
6. Mantra-DJ Deep Rhythms 
7. Galpping Horse-Hollen
8. Our Love Ft Paula P'Cay-Superstrobe/Paula P'Cay
9. Taurus-Hugo Bianco (Alberto Ruiz/Carlos Perez Remix)
11. Fractals-Egbert
12. Helium-A Paul, DJ The Fox
13. Apocalyptic Mistake-Anthony Segree
14. Changing World-Filterheadz
15. Timing-Lucas Freire (Pascal FEOS Remix Two)
16. Factory-George Libe
17. Changing-Gero Jansen
18. Once Chance-BEC
19. Exchange-Eric Sneo
20. Denial-Durtysoxx (Rudosa Remix)
21. Encoder-Hollen
22. Hot Plate DJs-Gayle San
23. Stripes of Soden-Dave Simon (David Temessi Remix)
24. EHM-Veerus
25. Monochrome-Alex Karakasis
26. Temptation-Mark Reeve (Egbert Remix)
27. Poseiden-Aitor Ronda/George Privatti (Alex Karakasis RMX)
28 Dica-UMEK/Matt Sassari
29 Radiance-D-Deck/Lenny MT. 
30. Lilt-Iris Menza (Tom Hades Remix)
31. Heyday-Skober
32. Thunderbolts-Spartaque
33. Breaking Point-Hector Oaks (Emergency Punk Remix)
34. DJ Misjah & DJ Tim-Access

OUTRO 'Married to that Nicompoop' About Schmidt


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 5, 2019)

Recorded a new mix on Sunday - this one's gonna be marmite... 

The Reverend M - No Rock Left Unturned Vol. 1

Nineties/noughties rock acts covering classic tracks from way-back-when.

Recorded live, in one take, in Virtual DJ.

Enjoy!

Tracklist:
Nirvana – Territorial Pissings intro (Youngblood cover)
Soundgarden – Come Together (The Beatles cover)
Class of ‘99 – Another Brick In The Wall (Part 2) (Pink Floyd cover)
Scott Weiland & Big Blue Missile – Time of The Season (Zombies cover)
Hole – Gold Dust Woman (Fleetwood Mac cover)
Mudhoney – Editions of You (Roxy Music cover)
Red Hot Chili Peppers – Search and Destroy (Iggy & The Stooges cover)
Rage Against The Machine – Kick Out The Jams (MC5 cover)
Pearl Jam – Baba O’Riley (The Who cover)
Stone Temple Pilots – Break On Through (The Doors cover)
Queens of The Stone Age – Who Will Be The Next In Line (Kinks cover)
The Smashing Pumpkins – Clones (We’re All) (Alice Cooper cover)
Veruca Salt – My Sharona (The Knack cover)
Blind Melon – Out On The Tiles (Led Zeppelin cover)
Jane’s Addiction – Sympathy For The Devil (Rolling Stones cover)
Nirvana – The Man Who Sold The World (David Bowie cover)


Listen/download here:


----------



## moody (Feb 7, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Recorded a new mix on Sunday - this one's gonna be marmite...
> 
> The Reverend M - No Rock Left Unturned Vol. 1
> 
> ...






oooh, nice, gonna wait 'til I got a bit of weed for this, looking forward.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 8, 2019)

moody said:


> oooh, nice, gonna wait 'til I got a bit of weed for this, looking forward.



Please bear in mind that I'm currently using a mouse (!) as a controller - so the mixes aren't always 100%  

(do have a controller, just need to download the software for new laptop - lost the install disc )


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Please bear in mind that I'm currently using a mouse (!) as a controller - so the mixes aren't always 100%
> 
> (do have a controller, just need to download the software for new laptop - lost the install disc )



tune selection over mixing anyday


----------



## Numbers (Feb 8, 2019)

ska invita said:


> Did a little dnb mix, including some hot off the press tunes and some from the last year and a bit ... going across the spectrum, starting melodic and upfull, moving on to some jungle rollers, a couple of rave-inflected cuts, and finishing off on some upfront-but-idea-filled bangers.
> 
> 
> Across the Spectrum DnB Mix
> ...



Lovely stuff mate.

Joakuim - Jungle Power IMO is about as good as Junglist/DnB gets, personally.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Feb 8, 2019)

moody said:


> tune selection over mixing anyday



Phew


----------



## moody (Feb 8, 2019)

The_Reverend_M said:


> Phew




IMO. anyhow.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Lovely stuff mate.
> 
> Joakuim - Jungle Power IMO is about as good as Junglist/DnB gets, personally.


nice one! yeah its a shame, tunes like that are pretty few and far between these days i think


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2019)

While my DnB juices are flowing Ive done another mix...
A little deeper, night flight, lost highway, dream sequence, cosmic jam, vision quest, dusk till dawn selection of new school DnB.

Night Flight - Dusk Till Dawn DnB Mix




7pm - Lenzman - Tears (Instrumental Mix)
8pm - LSB - Tumult
9pm - Bladerunner - Dream Sequence
10pm - Phase 2 - Stranger Thing
11pm - Dub Elements - Hidden Garage
Midnight - Ivy Lab - Gomesia
1am - Stompz - Decked
2am - Ray Keith - Shut It Down
3am - Andy C, Shimon - Quest (Bladerunner Remix)
4am - Rizzle - Memory Glitch
5am - Bungle - Cocooned VIP
6am - Anile - Custom Dancer
7am - Marky, SPY, Total Science - Try Out
8am - Rowpieces - Retreat

Stream download etc:
Mikus Musik: Night Flight - Dusk Till Dawn DnB Mix


----------



## sim667 (Feb 14, 2019)

I did a mix for a Manchester based radio station but no idea whether they're going to use it. So stuck it on soundcloud on private but if anyone fancies a listen its here:

Jungle/DNB mix up.


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 12, 2019)

New Show. New Format. Interview with guest mix included.

1. Halle Bop-Der Ritte Raum
2. Sir Awful-Matt Sassari
3. You Make Me Sick-Tutti (Matt Sassari Remix)
4. Primary-Marcelo De Marco (Docs Remix)
5. Shuttle-Gaston Zani (Matt Sassari)
6. Retire-M.Fakuda
7. Percussion Night-Adoo
8. Strobe-Mario Ochoa
9. Illusion-Uto Karem
10. Nuova-Steve Mulder/Luca Gaeta
11. Cymatics-Sonate/Gaston Zani
12. Eleven Eleven-Alan Fitzpatrick
13. State of Play-LAAT
14. Mind Trip-Maxie Devine
15. Foolers-Avision
16. Firestone-Frankyeffe
17. Dont Ask Me Why-TKNO
18. Voltage-Airod
19. Eliminating The Need-Umek/D-Unity
20. Nelou-Gero Jansen/Benijo (Siemen Dexter Bootleg)
21. Corpse Reviver Number 1-Pleasurekraft (Ramiro Lopez Remix)
22. Nervous-Giacomo Renzi
23. Space Raider-East Everything (Charlotte De Witte Remix)

Interview: Taz Meah (Founder of Con7rol Events)

Guest 1 hour Mix: Taz Meah


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 12, 2019)

sim667 said:


> I did a mix for a Manchester based radio station but no idea whether they're going to use it. So stuck it on soundcloud on private but if anyone fancies a listen its here:
> 
> Jungle/DNB mix up.



loving this.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 21, 2019)

ska invita said:


> A tribute mix to the soulful house master! More write up in the link, but basically its some more recent favourites first and then rolling out with some of those massively influential garage dubs from the early 90s.
> Mikus Musik:  Louie Vega Salute!
> 
> Louie Vega Salute!
> ...


Lovely mix ska invita 

He's doing a set at Love Supreme this year  year before last Nightmares On Wax done a set which was fantastic, so looking forward to hearing him live.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 5, 2019)

Real proud of this, it's a 3 hour soundboard mix of a night we did in Glasgow a couple of weeks ago with some microphone action and some crowd noise... goes through a lot of variations on dub, from early 70s to 2019 grimey garage.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 7, 2019)

All tracks original unless specified.

1. Dissidance-Analog Digital Noise & Seb Dubol
2. The Freaks Come Out-Cevin Fisher (Trade Sharp Boys Remix)
3. Kiss The Dragon-Marshall Jefferson, Jay C (D-Unity Remix)
4. Groove Vox-DJ Boris & Matt Sassari
5. Give Me Luv-Alcatraz (Nicole Moudebar Remix)
6. Sweet Sympthons-Tom Hades
7. The Line-Drunken Kong
8. Work-Wheats
9. Love Of Music-Calvin Pepper
10. Antioqula-D-Deck
11. Overground-Sisko Electrofanatik
12. Begin-Drunken Kong
13. Mesmerizing-Da Fresh
14. Tipping Point-Filterheadz
15. Come With Me-The Reactvitz
16. Magla-Sara Simonit
17. Chain Reaction-Giorgo Rusconi/Deborah De Luca
18. Rage-Steve Mulder/Stoked
19. We Have Bass-DJ Deeon/Wehbba
20. Hale-Hito/Sudo (Ken iishi Remix)
21. Our Mind-Alberto Ruiz/Dino
22.Outcast-Filterheadz
23. Third Wave-Wehbba
24. Resist-Superstrobe

INTERVIEW: Maya Stone (DeepDownDirty Records) 

Guest Mix: Simon Cox 

1. Cirez D - Black Hole (original mix)
2. Radio Slave - The Clone Wars (Markus Suckutal mix)
3. Luigi Madonna - Unconditional Beauty
4. Lost Souls Of Saturn - Holes in the Holoverse (Original Mix)
5. Julio Victoria - Impermanent [Pezzner Version]
6. Lone - Hyper Seconds (Original Mix)
7. Choice - Acid Eiffel
8. Spencer Parker - Information Deviation (Radio Slave Remix)
9. Slam - Factory Music (Slam 101 Interpretation)
10. ANNA - Where I Am Only A Dream (Original Mix)
11. Charles Fenckler - District Two
12. Jon Rundell - Raven
13. Ramon Tapia - Sensory (Original Mix)


----------



## sim667 (Apr 12, 2019)

I've done a DJ competition mix for noisily, hardcore and happy hardcore because I felt like trying something a bit different to my usual.

Would love it if you could all help me get some plays as it needs a play count of 100 to qualify


----------



## Liveist (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey. It's been a long time, I shouldn't have left you...:

Electronicwanderlust 3



Mount Kimbie - Blue Train Lines (Nina Kraviz Main Mix) (Warp Records)
Bjarki - 3-1 Tap Lush (Original Mix) (трип)
Dustin Zahn - Nameless Midnight (Original Mix) (Rekids)
Laurel Halo - Sweetie (DJ-Kicks) (Original Mix) (K7 Records)
Tuff City Kids - R-Mancer (Roman Flügels K-Lauer Mix) (Permanent Vacation)
Powder - New Tribe (Original Mix) (Beats In Space)
Adam Beyer - Teach Me (Amelie Lens Main Mix) (Drumcode)
Franz Ferdinand - Always Ascending (Nina Kraviz Late Night Remix) (Domino)
Special Request - Curtain Twitcher (Nina Kraviz Alice Was Here Remix) (Houndstooth)
Death In Vegas - You Disco I Freak (Silent Servant Remix) (Drone)
Function - Introversion featuring Stefanie Parnow (Original Mix) (Machine Label)
Broken English Club - Funny Games (Original Mix) (L.I.E.S. Records)
Spektre - Thinking About You featuring Juliet Fox (Original Mix) (Kraftek)
Pessimist - New Age (JK Flesh Remix) (Osiris Music)
Ramiro Lopez - On Your Face featuring Juliet Fox (Original Mix) (Noir Music)
UMEK & Matt Sassari - Dica (Original Mix) (Terminal M)
Planetary Assault Systems - Give It Up (Original Mix) Mote Evolver


----------



## Grandma Death (May 9, 2019)

My April TechTonic Show is out. 'Despise Love In A Crisis' 2019 Techno Mix. This months guest mix comes from OutOut and House Tech Radio Resident Barry Palmer. Comments good or bad most welcome.

All tracks original unless specified.

All tracks purchased from Beatport and or demos

1. Eisenhelm-Matt Sassari (Whyt noyz Remix)
2. The Storm-Oscar L/Loco & Jam
3. Idiolect-Reset Robot
4. Black Horse-Harvey McKay
5. Human Brain-Eric Sneo
6. End of Time-Reset Robot
7. Magma-Toti Pereira/Alberto
8. Room-Alberto Ruiz
9. Useful Error-Ken Iishi
10. Infinite-Matt Sassari/Gaston Zani
11. Kona-Alan Fitzpatrick/Camelphat
12. I'm Not Alone-Calvin Harris (Thomas Schumacher Remix)
13. Elevation-Andre Crom
14. Activate-Dino Maggiorana
15. Thrust Ignition-Chris Veron
16. Montage-Ken Iishi
17. Oblique-Kunky
18. Eclipse-Black Lotus (Flug Remix)
19. Rotation-M.I.T.A
20. What It Seams-Eric Sneo
21. Voice in My Head-Thomas Hoffknecht
22. Hohenkoller (The Acid Trip)-Bakerloo

Guest Mix: Barry Palmer 

1 Djum Djum - Difference 
2 Bassel Darwish - Recover 
3 Marien Baker - Ithemba (Fhaken, Wayne Madiedo Remix) 
4 Lumc House, Aldi Bautista - Devil Dream 
5 Gruuve - 220814 
6 Emery Warman - Chicago 
7 Lexlay - Soon 
8 Matt & Kendo - Take A Ride 
9 Hott Like Detroit - Soma 
10 DJ Smilk - DouTrap 
11 Alex Wellmann - Out Here 
12 Martin Occo - Take A Trip 
13 Paul C - Love Brain 
14 DAXXREACHER - PROGRAM-CPU-HOUSE 
15 U.S.U.R.A - Open Your Mind (Sleeperhold's Recall Booty)


----------



## Grandma Death (May 14, 2019)

Grandma Death said:


> My April TechTonic Show is out. 'Despise Love In A Crisis' 2019 Techno Mix. This months guest mix comes from OutOut and House Tech Radio Resident Barry Palmer. Comments good or bad most welcome.
> 
> All tracks original unless specified.
> 
> ...







Link to mixcloud. Soundcloud took down the mix-copyright strike.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 2, 2019)

Skim said:


> I'd love to put up a mix but I don't have the server space.
> 
> Does anyone know if there are there any websites I could put my mixes on, preferably for free?
> 
> An excellent idea for a sticky thread



Hi there Skim. I've traveled back in time from 2019 to let you know that 3 former PayPal employees (I think they left because they knew it wouldn't catch on) are working on a fab new website called YouTube. 

Its a bit of a crazy idea whereby they claim you can watch videos over the internet! Anyway, it will serve your purposes just perfectly, so hang on a year or so and you'll get what you need.


----------



## moody (Jun 5, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Hi there Skim. I've traveled back in time from 2019 to let you know that 3 former PayPal employees (I think they left because they knew it wouldn't catch on) are working on a fab new website called YouTube.
> 
> Its a bit of a crazy idea whereby they claim you can watch videos over the internet! Anyway, it will serve your purposes just perfectly, so hang on a year or so and you'll get what you need.



what ever next?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2019)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Hi there Skim. I've traveled back in time from 2019 to let you know that 3 former PayPal employees (I think they left because they knew it wouldn't catch on) are working on a fab new website called YouTube.
> 
> Its a bit of a crazy idea whereby they claim you can watch videos over the internet! Anyway, it will serve your purposes just perfectly, so hang on a year or so and you'll get what you need.


YouTube is a rubbish site for hosting mixes, being a visual platform that cuts out when using other tabs or when you lock your phone, and it isn't really downloadable unless you get a dodgy app


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 5, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> YouTube is a rubbish site for hosting mixes, being a visual platform that cuts out when using other tabs or when yoh5 lock your phone, and it isn't really downloadable unless you get a dodgy app


Install this app and you can stream music from YouTube in the background, and without having to grab the video (saving data):

MusicPiped | F-Droid - Free and Open Source Android App Repository


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Install this app and you can stream music from YouTube in the background, and without having to grab the video (saving data):
> 
> MusicPiped | F-Droid - Free and Open Source Android App Repository


Cheers but I'd rather have all my music in one place, in my music player. If i can't get a mix anywhere other than YouTube, i use an online YouTube downloader on my Chromebook then transfer it to my phone. It's a bit of a faff but at least it means it's all in one playlist.
Also downloads > streaming. I never stream owt unless it's telly


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 8, 2019)

New TechTonic Podcast this month. Plus we have DJ D.O.N.S doing the guest mix and interview. Comments good or bad welcome. 

1. Springer-Mladen Tonic
2. LSD-Drahosh
3. A Different Day-Oscar L/Matt Sassari
4. Yoru-Tenzig
5. Cliene-Oscar L/Matt Sassari
6. Monday-USA1
7. Radio Berlin-Pan-Pot
8. Dosnia-Kaiserdisco
9. M27-Alan Fitzpatrick/Wheats
10. Source Vibration-Hybrasil
11. Over-Drumcomplex
12. Pragmatic-Zimmz
13. The Legend-Frankyeffe
14. LSD-Drahosh (IM1 Jhous Remix)
15. DMT-Nihil Young-Durtysoxxx
16. The Mirror Method-Andre Crom (Giovanni Carozza)
17. Nimbus-Victor Ruiz
18. Waves-Sudo
19. Neuron-Rohar
20. ADA-Gabriel D'Or & Borday (Christian Wunsch Remix)
21. Propulsion-JX 216 (Hans Bouffmyhere Remix)
22. The Fourth Kind-Nemisis
23. Salz-Karenn
24. The Act-Something About You (DJ Garry Mix)


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 10, 2019)

My monthly TechTonic Podcast-and this months guest mix is from Lilly Palmer

Comments good or bad welcome

1. Bombinate-Linzy Creber
2. Balance-Drunken Kong
3. Saeed Younan-Give It All You Got
4. Hotel-Alberto Ruiz
5. Vertical-Giovanna Carozza
6. Distortion-DJ Boris
7. Master-Lilly Palmer
8. Robot Ride-Thomas Huffknecht (D-Unity Remix)
9. Frequencies-Sudo
10. Geheimwappe-Egbert
11. In A Dream-Brennen Grey
12. Lifted-Ramon Tapia/Haidak
13. CRW-I Feel Love (DJ Jamx & De Leon Remix)
14. Faded Riots-Alexis Karakasis
15. Existence-Sudo
16. Balthazar-KlangKulester
17. Kaleidescope-Giacomo Renzi


----------



## sim667 (Aug 1, 2019)

My set from Chilled in a Field festival this year, in the shitting rain. 140 bass to 200 ravecore, but loads of happy hardcore and hardcore.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2019)

With carnival on the horizon....
A two-hour session of soundsystem roots and culture in a uk-style.... message music all the way. Starting with a few 90s tunes to warm with but mainly 21st century productions. The recording here is divided up into two one-hour chapters :

Download stream etc here: Mikus Musik: Soundsystem Message Music






*Soundsystem Messages - Chapter One: To The Rock*
Aqua Levi & The Roots I Mension - Gather My Children
Fire Facts - Injustice March
Mad Professor & Shaloma - Good Vibrations
Leroy Gibbons - Love Light Shine
Nadine - Love We A Deal With
Mafia + Fluxy & Leroy Mafia - Holly Holy
Vibronics - Dub Crises
Mixman & Robbie Valentine - Batter Dem Down
River Bank - Shanti Shaker
Moa Anbessa & Prince David  - Babylon To Blame
Twinkle Brothers - Stomp It Out
Joe Ariwa - Kunte Kinte
King Earthquake & Winston Fergus - Too Much War
Young Warrior & Lexxy - Lead Me To The Rock

*Soundsystem Messages - Chapter Two: A Better World*
Emmanuel Joseph & The Shanti-Ites - Road To Zion
Young Warrior & Sister Beloved - Freedom Of The Land
Dubkasm & Luciano - Hearer Of Prayer
Jerry Lionz - Cyan Tan Ya
Mighty Massa - Build A Better World
Ashanti Selah & Dan I Locks + I-Jah Salomon - Glorious Days
Bush Chemists & Cyrenius Black - World In Confusion
King Earthquake & Gussie Ranks - Share None
Jah Tubbys & Chazbo - Unity Is Strength
Disciples - The Rush
Ashanti Selah & Chazbo - 36 Chambers Of Dubplates


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 3, 2019)

I reckon Numbers will like that ska invita 

_Chant down babylon!_


----------



## Numbers (Aug 3, 2019)

Can’t wait but not this afternoon, after a Dennis Brown morning it’s Numberette’s afternoon. 

Speaking of Carnival tho’ I’m doing a solo run this year on the Sunday if any of youse are going and fancy a meet up?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2019)

Numbers said:


> Speaking of Carnival tho’ I’m doing a solo run this year on the Sunday if any of youse are going and fancy a meet up?


Mondaying it this year....our paths fail to cross once again!  One day.....


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 8, 2019)

My monthly TechTonic Podcast. Guest mix comes from Gary Burrows. Enjoy! (or not)

1. Oscar L-Unique
2. Lyric-Oscar L
3. Ramon Tapia/Vinicius Honrio-Stingray
4. Eric Sneo/Marco Piangiamore-Against
5. Bart Skills/Weska-Polorize
6. Joe Blake-Sub Space
7. Mario Ochoa-Mind Bender
8. Karotte/Kaiserdisco-Redneck
9. Ranchatek/Criminish-Leviathon
10. Boys Noize/TWRTZ-Tunnel (Boys Noize Rework)
11. Murat Ugurlu-Future From Non
12. Eclept-Deeper
13. Gary Burrows-The Bouncer
14. UMEK-Anomalies In The Heart Rate
15. Adam Beyer/Green Velvet-Space Date
16. Niels Van Gogh-Pulverturn (Denise Schneider Remix)
17. Kaiserdisco-Bi Polar Disorder
18. Robert S (PT)-Injection
19. Amelie Lens-Hypnotized (Joyhauser Remix)
20. Hollen/Raffalle/Rizzi-Elements (Uakoz In Acid Remix)
21. Lander B/Oscar Escapa-Like This

Guest Mix: GARY BURROWS Live at The Lost Weekend (Paisley)


----------



## Liveist (Aug 24, 2019)

Was bored waiting for my flight at Athens Airport - this was the result. Coffee and no sleep also played a factor.

Sleep Deprivation



Off The Meds - Belter (Joy O Belly Mix) (Studio Barnhus)
Roza Terenzi - 3.I.Y. (Original Mix) (Dekmantel)
Cadans - No Connection (Broken Mix) (Clone Basement Series)
Laurel Halo & Hodge - The Light Within You (Original Mix) (Livity Sound)
Forest Drive West - Circles (Original Mix) (Livity Sound)
Rrose - Cricold Pressure (Original Mix) (K7 Records)
Efdemin - Acid Bells (DJ Koze Edit) (Curle Recordings)
MATRiXXMAN - Horizon (Original Mix) (Dekmantel)
Talaboman - Loser's Hymn (Powder Remix) (R & S Records)
Blawan - Vented (Original Mix) (Ternesc)
The Horrorist - Programmed (Thomas P. Heckmann Remix) (Aufnahme + Wiedergabe)
Adam Beyer - Teach Me (Amelie Lens Acid Mix) (Drumcode)
Simina Grigoriu - Una (Carlo Ruetz Remix) (Kuukou Records)
JK Flesh - Caveman - (Original Mix) (Downwards)


----------



## moody (Aug 27, 2019)

Liveist said:


> Was bored waiting for my flight at Athens Airport - this was the result. Coffee and no sleep also played a factor.
> 
> Sleep Deprivation
> 
> ...















sounds really good, will have a proper listen later


----------



## PartTimer (Sep 3, 2019)

Zero Point Energy

1993/1994

Hardcore/jungle amens mixed on 1210s no messing

Simon Bassline Smith "Palomino" Absolute 2
DJ Dove "Bird Of Prey" (Unreleased)
Roger Johnson "Crazy Daydreams" (Original Dubplate Mix)
DJ Spinback "In Effect Remix" Legend Records
Intense "Time Space Continuem" Rugged Vinyl
Intense "The Dreamer" Rugged Vinyl
JMJ & Ritchie "Hall Of Mirrors" Moving Shadow
Innervision "Innervisions" Infrared
Gwange & Spinback "The Execution" Legend Records
Primary Source "Lovin You" Reinforced Records
Skanna "Heaven" Skanna
Mad Dog "Seance" Underdog Recordings
Bounty Killaz "Approach And Identify" Creative Wax
Spinback & Windmill "Divine Inspiration" Legend Records
Lee & Tango "Solutions" Legend Records
Peshay "Gangster" Reinforced Records
Studio Pressure "Junglistics Pt 1" Certificate 18
Underground Software "The Crickets Featuring The Singing Rats" Reinforced Records
SMF "Twisted Bungle" Rugged Vinyl


----------



## ska invita (Sep 4, 2019)

PartTimer said:


> Zero Point Energy
> 
> 1993/1994
> 
> ...


tracklist looks 
BTW when following the link none of the play or download buttons work for me
This slightly tweeked address seems to work though Zero Point Energy
(your link had '/#mastering' on the end of it? maybe it was just me it didnt work for...)


----------



## PartTimer (Sep 4, 2019)

ska invita said:


> tracklist looks
> BTW when following the link none of the play or download buttons work for me
> This slightly tweeked address seems to work though Zero Point Energy
> (your link had '/#mastering' on the end of it? maybe it was just me it didnt work for...)



Thanks for that. Was a bit "refreshed" when uploading it all.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 4, 2019)

PartTimer said:


> Thanks for that. Was a bit "refreshed" when uploading it all.


Great snowball selection mate...a few tunes I never knew the name of in there happy to have IDs on too...

Look forward to check out the others on your page too


----------



## Numbers (Sep 4, 2019)

Snowball selection


----------



## danski (Sep 4, 2019)

PartTimer said:


> Zero Point Energy
> 
> 1993/1994
> 
> ...


Enjoying this.  Ta


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 8, 2019)

My new TechTonic Episode 'Love Will Cut You Like Knife' August 2019 Techno Mix

Plus an exclusive 1 hour guest mix from the 4 deck duo Dyplex

1. Split Minds-Sinisa Tamamovic
2. Atlas-Roman Poscast (Antigone Remix)
3. Beyond Control-Patrick Berg
4. Milk It-Dysart
5. Hear My Sound-Drumcomplex
6. Unreal-D-unity/Metodi Hristov
7. Synthese-Carlo Ructz
8. Infinite-Filterheadz
9. Bulgari-Ramiro Lopez/Andres Compo
10. Ablaze-Dominic Salteveski
11. Violet Ball-Dr Needles
12. Resolve-Kusp (UK)
13. Follow The Girl-D-Unity/Juli Arsty
14. Music Is Moving-Cortina (BK & DBM Amber Remix)
15. Recalibrate-D-Unity
16. Spaulding-Tyler Ruse
17. Dark & Long-Underworld (Christian Smith Remix)
18. Spirit of Ecstacy-D.R.N.D.Y
19. Golden-Mark Reeve
20. Here We Go-Cynthias Spiering (Konstrukt Alliance Remix)
21. Ken Iishi-Escape

Guest 1 hour mix: Dyplex


----------



## sim667 (Sep 25, 2019)

I've been mixing a fair bit of faster stuff over the summer, but In:flux and mutant bass have been releasing some utter bangers this summer, so lots of kanji kinetic, rrritalin, audio gutter and thorpey bangers in here, with a few others obviously!


----------



## Moronik (Oct 15, 2019)

Here's a booty mix for you...

Plenty of high speed up-tempo bangers. Ghettotech, Electro, Juke, Breakcore...

DJ Godfather, Kaptain Caddilac, TEXTASY, Duran Duran Duran, Chrissie + more


----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2019)

Some warm soulful house vibes as the cold sets in....





Louie Vega - A New Day (Vega Claussell Dub Inst. with Pad) 
RNDT, Kleophazz - Check One, Check Two 
Goapele, DJ Spinna - Closer 
Rhemi - Hairy Mary
Robert Owens, Ron Trent - Deep Down (DJB Dub) 
Julie McKnight, Kings of House - Still Here (Kings Of House NYC Vocal Mix) 
Sue Avenue, DJ Romain - Reel Deep (Mikus Aint Nothin Nice Edit) 
Luther Vandross, Louie Vega - My Body (Mikus Cut To Keys Edit) 
Atjazz - Out Of The Ordinary 
Henry Wu - Projections 
DJ Kemit, The Lounge Lizards- Wake Up & Stand Up (Kai Alce KZR Vocal Mix)
FD, Issac Rosie, Maverick Soul - Ribs

Download + stream:
Mikus Musik: Soul Surviving: Deep & Soulful House Mix


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 30, 2019)

> Some warm soulful house vibes as the cold sets in...


 Downloaded for a listen over the weekend


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 16, 2019)

E43 of my monthly techno podcast.

Guest mix: Anthony Segree

All tracks original unless specified:

1. Tornado - Aitor Ronda
2. Serious Road-Adoo (Alberto Ruiz Remix)
4 Molotov - (Alberto Ruiz Remix) Sosa Ibiza, Dalosy Molotov
5 Based On Chemicals-Drunken Kong
6 Bulldozer -Kaiser Souzai Bulldozer
7 Come To Me-Dok & Martin
8 The Clock-Dino Maggiorana
9 The Approach-Alan Fitzpatrick
10 Delerium Tremens-Sara Simonit
11 Vigilance-UMEK
12 Jarvis-Cosmic Boys
13 Joy-Drumcomplex
14 Stoned or High Techno-Valentin Pascual (David Bau Remix)
15 Quartet-Reform (IT)
16 CLOSE combined (Acid Trip) (Live)-Richie Hawtin, Kaiserdisco
17 Follow Me-[ Wex 10 ] (Torsten Kanzler Remix)
18 Play It-Siege
19 Cento-Markantonio Cento (Kaiserdisco Remix)
20 Vela Pulsar-Madame Falling Phase
21 Opus -Klaudia Gawlas
22 No Face-Klaudia Gawlas


----------



## Mapped (Nov 21, 2019)

Go easy, this is the first time I've tried to beatmatch in 25 years and the first bit of music creation in about 9 years when I stopped drumming and gigging.

My neighbour gave me a 10 min lesson on Traktor (makes it nice and easy to get started) and let me play and record it for 10 mins. It was pretty freeform and he chose the tunes. I've got photos of the track listing, need to get the names up on soundcloud. There's some great samples in there.

Doing this gave me so much energy and focus today.



Hopefully the start of something. Not just mixes but learning more about production.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 8, 2019)

My new monthly TechTonic Techno podcast. Special exclusive guest mix comes from Phutek.

1. Enter The Sunrise - Christian Nielsen
2. Step Up -ONNO
3. Gold - Christian Nielsen
4. Can You Feel It (Dosem Remix)- Ronnie Spiteri
5. Hands Up - Dense & Pika
6. Gimma (Andre Crom Remix) - Cari Lekebusch
7. Off(Part 2) (Original Stick)-Alberto Ruiz
8. Journey Planner (Filterheadz Remix) Daddy Russell
9. Far From Home (Thomas Schumacher Remix) Caitlin
10. Monkey City - Martin Books
11. Erase -Alias (GB)
12. Reactivate - Raito
13. Shutdown - Marcal Shutdown
14. Biohazard - Marcal Shutdown
15. Slow Burn - Ferhat Albayrak
16. Energy - Raito
17. Under The Lights - DJ Jock
18. In It - Gaston Zani, Linear Phase
19. 4 - Tensal 5 (Part 1)
20. Frameware - DJ Dextro
21. Addiction - Filterheadz, Gaston Zani
22. Freaks & Misfits (Victor Ruiz Remix) Caitlin

Enjoy


----------



## ska invita (Jan 3, 2020)

This one is purely luved-up jungle from 1994. All tracks featured have got a lovers influence in them somewhere. Its what the world needs after all...





Jungle Love 1994-95 😍

Deeper Love - Dillinja & Mystery
Special Dedication (Ladies Mix) - DJ Nut Nut
High Time (Nookie Remix) - DJ Trax
Rhythm - Engineers Without Fears
She's So - FBD Project
Being With You (Van Kleef Remix) - Foul Play
Something I Feel - Ray Keith
So Sweet - Hopa & Bones
Its Not Enough - Orca
Only You - Nookie
Togetherness - Timmi Magic
Your Mind (Gimp/Steve Mix) - The Gimp
The Love Statement - DJ SS
So This Is Love - Essence of Aura
Deep Inside of Me - Codename John
Universal Love - 4Hero

stream and download:








						Jungle Love: a 1994-95 Luved-Up Jungle Selection
					

Not just your everyday jungle mix - this ones for the lovers in the house! An hour of love-inspired, sweet and emotional junglism from the c...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com


----------



## Cloud (Jan 28, 2020)

Dug this up. Deep House
Listen to September - Chris by CrazyMrC on #SoundCloud


----------



## Cloud (Jan 28, 2020)

Or this mad on one random knock about
Listen to LoFi Mix June 2018 by CrazyMrC on #SoundCloud


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 7, 2020)

Promo mix for me new night in Leeds




optik - music, harmony & rhythm
shigeto - the line up
chaos in the cbd - multiverse
efdemin - shoeshine
scan 7 - black moon rising
luke vibert - armtits
ralphi rosario - ee-ah song
dave angel - scatman
delta funktionen - silhouette
kosh - in a maze (electro edit)
dietrich schoenemann - clicks
function - f4
delta funktionen - please identify
marco zenker - motion
stable mates - good soul


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 9, 2020)

My first mix of 2020 after a 1 month break

A 3 hr 2019 Techno Year Mix

'Submission In A Million Eyes' E45



Download links available and you can stream in ITunes, Spotify, Google Podcasts and many others.

1. Kiss The Dragon (D-Unity Remix) Marshall Jefferson, Jay C, K Alexi Freakin'
2. Shuttle (Matt Sassari Remix) Gaston Zani
3. You Make Me Sick (Matt Sassari 'Like That' Remix) Tutti
4. Mantra (Gaston Zani Remix) Djeep Rhythms
5. Based On Chemicals (Original Mix) Drunken Kong
6. A Different Day (Original Mix) Oscar L, Matt Sassari
7. Split Minds (Original Mix)Sinisa Tamamovic
9. The Line (Original Mix) Drunken Kong
10 Balance (Original Mix) Drunken Kong
11 Black Horse (Original Mix) Harvey McKay
12 Retire (Original Mix) M. Fukuda
13 Robot Ride (D-Unity Remix)Thomas Hoffknecht
14 Far From Home (Thomas Schumacher Remix)Caitlin Freaks & Misfits Remixes
15 Strobe (Original Mix) Mario Ochoa
16 Changing (Original Mix)Gero Jansen
17 Dosinia (Original Mix) Kaiserdisco Clams EP
18 Cilene (Original Mix) Oscar L, Matt Sassari Cilene
19 M27 (Original Mix) Alan Fitzpatrick, Wheats
20 Stingray (Original Mix)Ramon Tapia, Vinicius Honorio
21 Journey Planner (Filterheadz Remix)Daddy Russell
22 Work (Original Mix)Wheats
23 Taurus (Alberto Ruiz & Carlos Perez Remix)Hugo Bianco
24 Follow Me (Torsten Kanzler Remix)[ Wex 10 ]
25 To the Beat (Original Mix) [ Wex 10 ]
26 Pulverturm (Denise Schneider Remix)Niels Van Gogh
27 Nimbus (Original Mix) Victor Ruiz
28 The Mirror Method (Giovanni Carozza Remix) Andre Crom
29 The Legend (Original Mix) Frankyeffe
30 Spectrum (Original Mix) Giovanni Carozza
31 We Have Bass (Original Mix)DJ Deeon, Wehbba
32 Chain Reaction (D-Unity Remix)Giorgio Rusconi, Deborah De Luca
33 The Mirror Method (Original Mix)Andre Crom
34 The Siren (Original Mix)Klaudia Gawlas
35 No Face (Original Mix)Klaudia Gawlas


----------



## Numbers (Feb 10, 2020)

Grandma Death said:


> My first mix of 2020 after a 1 month break
> 
> A 3 hr 2019 Techno Year Mix
> 
> ...



“If you’ve got a friends hand... you might want to hold it” 

I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 10, 2020)

Grandma Death said:


> My first mix of 2020 after a 1 month break
> 
> A 3 hr 2019 Techno Year Mix
> 
> ...




Listened to the first 30 minutes on my cycle home. Bit bouncier than I'd usually listen to, but enjoyed it!


----------



## BristolEcho (Feb 10, 2020)

Just got to your first voice over. Love it.

Tricks, tracks, tricks.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 27, 2020)

Got asked to do a mix for the engage genres podcast, gone in with wobbly bassline. The track list should be on the soundcloud page


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 10, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Just got to your first voice over. Love it.
> 
> Tricks, tracks, tricks.




Ha Ha...when I first started doing mic work I was really flat and monotone. Had a brief half hour lesson from a mate that works in the media about everything from use of tones and mic position. I love it and sometimes get a bit giddy. Dancing, mic work and enjoying the music is great fun. And Ive been know to talk utter bollocks ha


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 10, 2020)

E46 of my monthly TechTonic Podcast with guest mix from across the pond Demah (Pure Dope Digital Records/Deep Down & Dirty). If you love your techno driving then her mix will hit the mark!

1. Feel (Loco & Jam Remix)D-Unity
2. Destination Mars Feat. Josh Wink (Original Mix) Josh Wink, Maceo Plex
3. Neo (Original Mix) Drunken Kong
4. Load (Dok & Martin, Carlos Perez Remix)Alberto Ruiz
5. Progress (Original Mix) Uncertain Disorder
6. Cell Structure (Original Mix) Loco & Jam
7. XS (Original Mix) Christian Smith, Drunken Kong
8. Everyday, Every Moment, Everytime (Original Mix) Agnelli & Nelson
9. Sweeter (Original Mix) 2pole
10. Hardcore (Original Mix) Dino Maggiorana, T78
11. Reborn (Original Mix) Mari Mattham, Hektor Legion
12. Feist (Original Mix) Thomas Schumacher
13. Optical Converter (Original Mix)The Reactivitz, Atroxx
14. Pulsation (Pfirter Remix) M.R.E.U.X
15. Above The Sky (Original Remastered Mix) Airwave
16. Back To Earth (Rave Mix) Yves Deruyter
17. Transmission (Original Mix) Fjaak
18. Luddite (Original Mix) Cleric
19. Pretty Poison (Original Mix) Cleric
20. Boss Rhythm (Original Mix) BDB
21. Glue (Original Mix) Bicep

1hr Guest Mix (Demah)


----------



## ska invita (Mar 21, 2020)

NEW SPRING SUN SOUL MIX back for whats now the ninth year. Such unusual times: pandemic sweeping the globe, capitalism wobbling, health and financial worries....and still the world keeps turning and the seasons changing. New life springs eternal. So here's some soulful soundtrack for the season and the struggle ahead. A cross-the-genres selection: music from the US, UK, JA, Mali, Norway, Germany, and Hungary. Full details, write up, download link at the blog

Spring Sun Soul - Love To The World Lockdown Edition

L.T.D. - Love To The World (Joey Negro Mizell Magic Mix)
Ashley Henry - The World Is Yours
John Batiste - Soulful
Miguel Atwood Ferguson Ensemble feat Bilal - Someday We'll All Be Free
Yamie Bolo - One Has To Be Real Strong
Zepherin Saint - Canima
Telephone - See Hex & Moon
Ian Pooley - What's Your Number (Jazzanova Renumber)
Gnork - Blorp 93
Ils & Solo - Sweet Sunshine


----------



## PartTimer (Mar 21, 2020)

Techno and house on vinyl and traktor Scratch pro.

Maybe some will enjoy.









						Alignment
					

Listen to Alignment by Ed White on hearthis.at | Other




					hearthis.at
				




This is a mix of house breaks and techno. Vinyl and traktor scratch.
Tracklist:

Lazer Worshippers Theme - (Damon Wild & Tim Taylor) X Pertimental Records
Die Kosmichen Kuriere (Atkins,von Oswald, Fehlmann) Mute Records
Syquest - Paradox (Damon Wild) Synewave New York
Sea Quest (Glenn Underground) Peacefrog
Big Tight Flares (Dave Angel) Blunted Records
Guide My Soul (Todd Edwards) Nervous Records
Find Your Way (Wattie Green Mix) Brian Jones Control Records
C V O Theme - (Glenn Underground) Peacefrog
Alterd State (Carl Craig Mix) Ron Trent Prescription Records
Main Vibe (Todd Edwards) Nervous
Cat N A They Trap (Glenn Underground) Peacefrog
Padded Room (leon Louder) Temple Mountiain
Tribe Come Dirty (Luron & Ryan Truman) Drizzle Music
Jungle Line (Sundowners & Mystic Bill) Classic Mucic Company
House This (Uneaq) Night Music EP
Summer Breeze (Chemars) Bump Acadamy
On My Own (Giom Mix) Fred Everything Feat Roy Savis Jnr The Lost Remixes
Been Down (Stranger Danger) Been Down EP
Secret47 (Jona) Planet E
Full Clip (Martin Buttrich) Planet E
Grubbin Sound Instrumental (Sneak) Cross Section
The Meaning of Living (Sneak) Liberate
This Is Rythhm ft Natalie Williams (Earsaw;s Jazzrom Mix) Duff Note last One GENERATE POWER (wild Pitch Mix) Strictly Rhythm


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2020)

PartTimer said:


> Techno and house on vinyl and traktor Scratch pro.
> 
> Maybe some will enjoy.
> 
> ...


loving the selection ...particularly feeling those old Todd edwars as The Messenger cuts. And loads of Glenn Underground...one of my favourite 90s house cut finds recently has been Q-Burns - Mess Of Afros (Glenn Underground Mix) - has got that Get Down With The Genie break in it <recommend if you dont know it. Thanks for the mix


----------



## nogojones (Mar 22, 2020)

PartTimer said:


> Techno and house on vinyl and traktor Scratch pro.
> 
> Maybe some will enjoy.
> 
> ...


Guide my Soul - Todd Edwards at his best


----------



## Numbers (Mar 22, 2020)

ska invita said:


> NEW SPRING SUN SOUL MIX back for whats now the ninth year. Such unusual times: pandemic sweeping the globe, capitalism wobbling, health and financial worries....and still the world keeps turning and the seasons changing. New life springs eternal. So here's some soulful soundtrack for the season and the struggle ahead. A cross-the-genres selection: music from the US, UK, JA, Mali, Norway, Germany, and Hungary. Full details, write up, download link at the blog
> 
> Spring Sun Soul - Love To The World Lockdown Edition
> 
> ...



Glorious as usual brother, thanks.  Listened thru headphones y/day but spinning it proper right now drinking rum and cookin up a Sunday Storm.

Lovin the Jazziness. 

I tend to play these/this particular series of yours (can’t believe it’s 9 years since you started them) as a whole set, like the Randy & Earl series.  Perfect for a BBQ party (IMO/E) series wise but great anytime.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 22, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Glorious as usual brother, thanks.  Listened thru headphones y/day but spinning it proper right now drinking rum and cookin up a Sunday Storm.
> 
> Lovin the Jazziness.
> 
> I tend to play these/this particular series of yours (can’t believe it’s 9 years since you started them) as a whole set, like the Randy & Earl series.  Perfect for a BBQ party (IMO/E) series wise but great anytime.


🤜🤛
Love that, thanks mate

Started that mix blog in 2009, 11 years now, I wonder if I'll ever stop lol
Can't imagine why


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 25, 2020)

This is my dedication to one of my musical heroes - Andrew Weatherall. Some of his tracks, some of his remixes. Hopefully a few that you haven't heard in a while, some old ones, some new ones.

I made this mix a few weeks ago. I had just come back from visiting a friend in the Alps. One of my days there it snowed so heavily, the lifts and slopes were out of action and we were house bound. A days practice of isolation.

....................

Beth Orton - Tangent
Two Lone Swordsmen - A Slow Drive West
Fun Da Mental - Mother India (Sabres At Dawn Mix)
Two Lone Swordsmen - It's Not The Worst I've Looked - Lali Puna Remix
Two Lone Swordsmen - Big Man Original
Eyes of Others - I See You In The Shrubs (Andrew Weatherall's A Shrub From Outer Space)
The Chemical Brothers - Leave Home (The Sabres Of Paradise Mix)
James - Jam J (Sabresonice Tremelo Dub / Spaghetti Steamhammer)
One Dove - White Love (Guitar Paradise Mix)
The Impossibles - The Drum (12" Mix)
Bloodsugar / Percy X - -3- Original
Big Hard Excellent Fish - Imprefect List - Pt. 1
Grinderman - Heathen Child (Andrew Weatherall Remix)
Justin Robertson's Deadstock 33s - For One Touch (Andrew Weatherall Remix)
Mugwump, Mugolian Jetset, Ost and Kjex - Until You're Worth It (Andrew Weatherall Remix)
The Sabres of Paradise - Theme
Saint Etienne - Only Love Can Break Your Heart (Andrew Weatherall Mix)
Timothy J. Fairplay - Sleighride / Blizzard (Andrew Weatherall Remix)
Finitribe - 101 (Andrew Weatherall Intensity Mix)


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 4, 2020)

mix from our crew, about four of us.

gets very messy, inspired by hieroglyphic being, ron hardy and all record abusers and wrong speed masters.


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 5, 2020)

E47 of my TechTonic Podcast...with an exclusive 1hr guest mix from Frankfurt DJ/Producer & Label owner... BLCK


1. Moi Honey (SRVD Remix)-Newbody
2. Frankie FT Cari Golden (Mathias Tanzmann Remix)-Carl Golden/Camelphat
3. Real Good-DJ Boris
4. Mi Gusta-DJ Boris
5. Drop The Beat-DJ Boris
6. They See My Shadow-Harvey McKay
7. Your Beat-Weska
8. Develop (Drumcomplex Remix)- Shabaan
9. Echoes-Flug
10. Technology (James Welsh Remix)- Anfusa Letyago
11. Shake Your Body-The Southern
12. Hellcat-Gaston Zani
13. Time Loop (Julian Jewell Remix) - Klaudia Gawlas
14. Kardinal (Extended) - Sisko Electrofanatik/Alex R
15. Space Parade (Dino Maggiorani Remix) - DJ Murphy/Dolby D
16. Mafia Maris - Simina Grigoriu
17. Basic Pleasure-Wehbba
18. Youie (Jam El Mars Selfie Style)-Nadja Lind/Jam El Mar
19. Landa-Joyhauser
20. Save The World-Dino Maggiorani

Guest Mix (1hr) @B.L.C.K


----------



## spikey_r (Apr 9, 2020)

i wonder if there's only me that still enjoys 90's happy hardcore? 🙃
about 2 hours or so....fairly fast like 194bpm (the pic is of Sharkey)


----------



## nogojones (Apr 9, 2020)

spikey_r said:


> i wonder if there's only me that still enjoys 90's happy hardcore? 🙃
> about 2 hours or so....fairly fast like 194bpm (the pic is of Sharkey)



Fuck yeah. I don't supose you have a download link for it?


----------



## chriswill (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm quite new to the DJing lark, enjoying myself though

DJ Roland Clark - President House (Hott 22 vocal Mix)
Jaydee - Plastic Dreams (David Morales Club Mix)
DJ Joe Lewis - All Aboard, House Train
DJ Sneak - Damage
Eddie Thoneick - Funk (Original Mix) (Original Mix)
Louie Vega - Diamond Life (Copyright Diamond Tribe Mix)
Aphrohead - Body Stronger (Original Mix)
Groove Junkies - Inside My Soul
Hardrive: 2000 - Never Forget (When You Touch Me) [feat Lynae] (Kaytronik Groove Da Dub)
JohnnyDangerous - Kill For A Day


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2020)

I did this mix last night - ambient, minimalism, drone, post punk gamelans, etc etc.


----------



## chriswill (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm Running Away (Andy House Remix) - DE GRAAL
Relax Your Soul Relax Your Body (Original Mix) - Dionigi
Underground Activity (Original Mix) - Dionigi
Stargazin' feat Nina Miranda (Original Mix) - Earthboogie
Freedom (Original Mix) - Erudith
This Sound - Gandolfi B. & RQntz
Cries (Original Mix) - Glowal
In Your Mind (Husky's BHM Deluxe remix) - Harpoon, Ido
High Street Blues (Original Mix) - HCB
Addicted to Love (Animal Trainer Remix)- Ishmael Johnson, DBMM
Cold Story (Original Mix) - Joris Biesmans
To A Groove (G.LEF Remix) - Justan, G.LEF


----------



## retribution (Apr 14, 2020)

What with everyone having a bit more time on their hands these days, and missing the dancefloor, I've started a new mix series.

*'Social Discoing'* will curate mixes from some of my good DJ friends. I'm asking each of them to arrange the next mix in the series so hopefully it should organically spread around the globe as we go.

I've recorded the first mix, a blend of house, garage, dubstep and general bass music. I reckon ska invita will like a couple of the tunes, as I found them through this forum thanks to him!

Have a listen here! [edit - download link here]. Will get a tracklist up in a bit. It was recorded on Rekordbox using a DDJ200 as my 1210's are in the UK and I'm finding myself spending this pandemic in Melbourne. Got the DDJ200 to keep me sane, and it's a nice bit of kit.

If any Urbanites are interested in contributing to the series, let me know!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2020)

retribution said:


> What with everyone having a bit more time on their hands these days, and missing the dancefloor, I've started a new mix series.
> 
> *'Social Discoing'* will curate mixes from some of my good DJ friends. I'm asking each of them to arrange the next mix in the series so hopefully it should organically spread around the globe as we go.
> 
> ...


wicked! look forward to checking properly
any chance of a tracklist?   no worries if not


----------



## retribution (Apr 14, 2020)

Sure, here we are   

*Social Distancing 001 - Jack of Dubs*
J.S.Zeiter - 'Strata (Abstraction)' [MCMLXV]
Eternal Sun - '6-8 Drumz' (Pathless Remix) [Talkin' Loud]
Nick Solé - 'Children' [Mojuba]
DJ Assam - 'Rachael'[Kann]
Damage - 'Love Lady' (Groove Chronicles Groove Mix) [Big Life]
DJ Aakmael - 'Sand' [Scissor and Thread]
Lawrence - 'Just Like Heaven' [Smallville]
Mr G - 'Yo...' [Just Jack]
Jump Source - 'Crusade Mix' [ASL Singles Club]
Patrice Scott - 'Atmospheric Emotions' [Sistrum]
Black Jazz Consortium - 'Your Love' [Perpetual Sound]
Sevi G - 'In The Air Tonight' [Groove Chronicles 2 Step Mix]
Ricky Bradshaw - 'Black Keys' (Filtered Jazz Mix) [Moody]
Goldie - 'Believe' (MJ Cole vocal remix) [SCR]
So Inagawa - 'Logo Queen' [Cabaret]
Roland Clark - 'Resist' (Jason Jinx's Soul Power Mix) [Fluential]
The Persuader - 'Inre Stenen' [Templar]
Leafar Legov - 'Hidden Treasure' [Giegling]
Sigha and Spherix - 'Lesser People' [Immerse]
Synkro - 'Come With Me' [Smoking Sessions]
Untold - 'Dante' [Hotflush]
Pangaea - 'You & I' [Hessle Audio]
Ramadanman - 'Penn Hill' [unreleased]
Rob Smith ft. Gaddiel - 'Living In Unity' [Punch Drunk Unearthed]


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2020)

⬆⬆⬆looks great

I've got a new quick one...was invited to do a 30 minute funk mix for Mike Walkden's Chrome Funk & Soul Show on Future Radio, and this is it - a selection of cuts dealing with struggle, rebellion and revolution.
Download link:








						Fight The Power Funk Mixtape
					

I was invited to do a 30 minute funk mix for Mike Walkden's Chrome Funk & Soul Show on Future Radio , and this is it! - a selection of cuts ...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				







*Fight The Power Funk Mixtape *

_> Chuck D <_
* Isley Brothers - Fight The Power *
_> Ernie Isley <_
*The JBs - The Grunt  *
_> James Brown and Bobby Byrd <_
*Sir Joe Quarterman  -  So Much Trouble In My Mind*
_> Jesse Jackson <_
*Stovall Sisters - Hang On In There *
_> Malcolm X <_
*Mark Dimmond - A Change Had Better Come
Baby Huey & The Baby Sitters - Hard Times
Bobby Byrd - Hang Ups We Don't Need 
Johnny King & The Fatback Band -  Peace Love Not War (K Dope Edit)*
_> Martin Luther King Jr <_
*Sandi And Matues - The World *
_> Malcolm X <_
*Mop Mop feat. Fred Wesley & Anthony Joseph - Run Around *





__





						Mixcloud
					






					www.mixcloud.com


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 15, 2020)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> This is my dedication to one of my musical heroes - Andrew Weatherall. Some of his tracks, some of his remixes. Hopefully a few that you haven't heard in a while, some old ones, some new ones.
> 
> I made this mix a few weeks ago. I had just come back from visiting a friend in the Alps. One of my days there it snowed so heavily, the lifts and slopes were out of action and we were house bound. A days practice of isolation.
> 
> ...



This is a great mix-cheers


----------



## Numbers (Apr 15, 2020)

retribution said:


> Sure, here we are
> 
> *Social Distancing 001 - Jack of Dubs*
> J.S.Zeiter - 'Strata (Abstraction)' [MCMLXV]
> ...


Really enjoyed this, thanks.


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 16, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I've got a new quick one...was invited to do a 30 minute funk mix for Mike Walkden's Chrome Funk & Soul Show on Future Radio, and this is it - a selection of cuts dealing with struggle, rebellion and revolution.



Along similarish lines - an (all original vinyl) set we put together for Soul Funk-tion all nighter in March - Sir Joe almost found his way into this one as well


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Along similarish lines - an (all original vinyl) set we put together for Soul Funk-tion all nighter in March - Sir Joe almost found his way into this one as well



this is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





can i get some track IDs please? no worries if not
4mins - stand up and fight for my rights
22mins - afro funk thing
36mins - right on
54mins - instrumental groove


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 16, 2020)

No problem ska invita

Arthur Adams - _Fight For Your Rights_ - Same Seed
The Ethiopian Brothers ‎– _Ashadwa_ - Mushi 45
Ebony Jam - _Ride On_ - Amos
Willie Tee- _Don't Get Caught_ - Flambeaux


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 17, 2020)

cyberfairy said:


> This is a great mix-cheers



hey thanks, really appreciate it - i'm venturing into the world of live streaming some music tonight, if any Urbanites are about - 7pm ish GMT - on Twitch - it will be me and my son playing a mixture of house / party tunes and grime


----------



## Numbers (Apr 20, 2020)

cyberfairy said:


> This is a great mix-cheers


I agree with this 100%, great mix disco_dave_2000 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Numbers (Apr 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> I did this mix last night - ambient, minimalism, drone, post punk gamelans, etc etc.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206057



Gave this a spin today killer, loved it.

Thanks.


----------



## killer b (Apr 21, 2020)

Cheers mate!


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 24, 2020)

Numbers said:


> I agree with this 100%, great mix disco_dave_2000
> Thanks for sharing.



wow many thanks - Weatherall produced and remixed so much music over the years - i'm still discovering new tracks - glad you enjoyed it


----------



## sim667 (Apr 27, 2020)

Been messing about with some old not really played tunes I've got, on a bit of a grime tip.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 30, 2020)

Foundational house and techno, from the USA, the UK, and the Belgian/Dutch badlands all from that golden year 1990.
Write up, stream and download link on the blog:








						Dancing in the Dark: 1990 House & Techno
					

Visiting the year 1990 on this one, and getting kind of dark with it. It may have just been the second summer of love in 1989, but aside fro...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				




Dancing in the Dark: 1990 House & Techno

Lhasa - The Attic
Plez - Can't Stop (DMR Zone Mix)
BFC - Galaxy
Major Problems - Overdose (The Final Trip)
House Syndicate - Jam The Mace
Musto & Bones  - This Will Be Mine
Fade To Black - In Synch
Joey Beltram - Subsonic Trance
Mental Mayhem - Joey's Riot
33 1/3 Queen - Searchin
Nitro Deluxe Ft. Silk - Hypno House (Hypno Dub)
Frequency - Hey, Hey, Hey (Panic Mix)
Lost - The Gonzo
Shadows J - Hip This House (The Leon Lee Special)
The Scientist - The Bee
Kicksquad - Soundclash (Champion Sound, Hyper Mix)
Dave Angel - Sweet Dreams (Nightmare Mix)


----------



## ManchesterBeth (May 3, 2020)

dialectician said:


> mix from our crew, about four of us.
> 
> gets very messy, inspired by hieroglyphic being, ron hardy and all record abusers and wrong speed masters.




Guess noone was interested ha. to be fair mixing ghanaian ritual drumming over cologne acid isn't exactly most peoples idea of a nice mix to put on with their lunch.

If that link doesn't work try this which should directly take you to soundcloud, it's a private track now for various reasons...

Manifesto


----------



## spikey_r (May 5, 2020)

i'm still only happy with the mid 90's happy hardcore/bouncy techno about 188bpm


the pic is of Sharkey: MC/DJ/Producer extraordinaire

e2a: first part of the setlist so you get a bit of a flavour for the set
I Can't Stop Raving (original)Dune
Sugar Pop  (original)Hysteric Pleasure
Do What Ya LikeGordon Tennant
You've Had It (album remix)Go Mental
Good To GoFlamman & Abraxas
EquinoxDJ Quatro
Guns N HardcoreSharkey
HigherKinetic Pleasure
Power Surge (Pykee Remix)NeuroTek
Be On Your WayEKO
Roundabout NowEddie Wray
XcelerationBass-X
Party Non StopUltra-Sonic
Cut The Midrange Marc Smith, Darwin
Party Time (Essential Platinum Remix)Dougal & Eruption
Rainbow in The SkyPaul Elstak
Do It Now (Excel's Mix)NeuroTek
(Now) Who's In Control?!Phoenix
Feel Like DancingNeuroTek
Forever Young (Bunter & D-Zyne Mix)Sunset Regime
Cocaine (Johnny L Remix)DJ Excel
Do What Ya LikeScott Brown
Don't Leave Me Alone (Hardcore Version)DJ Paul Elstak
JiiieehaaaDiss Reaction
WonderDJ Cerla & Moratto
Equazion (Part 6) Can't Get EnoughQ-Tex


----------



## spikey_r (May 5, 2020)

i'm still only happy with the mid 90's happy hardcore/bouncy techno about 188bpm


nogojones said:


> Fuck yeah. I don't supose you have a download link for it?



sorry i missed your reply. anyway this downloader does the job.
just paste the url into it and it will download





__





						Apache2 Ubuntu Default Page: It works
					





					www.mixcloud-downloader.com


----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2020)

A couple of mixes from our YesYesTV stream from the Wednesday night Dance With Power show that thankfully managed to get past the Youtube copyright police

2 hours of all things house flavoured, across the board selection


1 hour of rolling DnB
This was the test transmission. Got the visuals a bit better now


In case anyone wants a download i recommend YouTube to MP3 Converter - Convert YouTube to MP3 in 320kbps



dialectician said:


> Guess noone was interested ha. to be fair mixing ghanaian ritual drumming over cologne acid isn't exactly most peoples idea of a nice mix to put on with their lunch.
> 
> If that link doesn't work try this which should directly take you to soundcloud, it's a private track now for various reasons...
> 
> Manifesto


too hardcore for me D, but this Confield thing looks really great, good luck with it


----------



## Grandma Death (May 7, 2020)

Last months TechTonic Podcast. Featuring a guest mix from Frankfurt Techno DJ/Producer & Label Owner BL.CK

Available to download and stream on this link, I Tunes, Mixcloud and other channels.

Feedback good or bad most welcome. The guest mix is fucking superb for lovers of techno:

All tracks original unless specified:

1. Moi Honey (SRVD Remix)-Newbody
2. Frankie FT Cari Golden (Mathias Tanzmann Remix)-Carl Golden/Camelphat
3. Real Good-DJ Boris
4. Mi Gusta-DJ Boris
5. Drop The Beat-DJ Boris
6. They See My Shadow-Harvey McKay
7. Your Beat-Weska
8. Develop (Drumcomplex Remix)- Shabaan
9. Echoes-Flug
10. Technology (James Welsh Remix)- Anfusa Letyago
11. Shake Your Body-The Southern
12. Hellcat-Gaston Zani
13. Time Loop (Julian Jewell Remix) - Klaudia Gawlas
14. Kardinal (Extended) - Sisko Electrofanatik/Alex R
15. Space Parade (Dino Maggiorani Remix) - DJ Murphy/Dolby D
16. Mafia Maris - Simina Grigoriu
17. Basic Pleasure-Wehbba
18. Youie (Jam El Mars Selfie Style)-Nadja Lind/Jam El Mar
19. Landa-Joyhauser
20. Save The World-Dino Maggiorani

Guest Mix (1hr) @B.L.C.K


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 8, 2020)

4.5hr mix of early 80s stuff,


Suns Of Arqa – Ananta Snake Dance (1982)
African Head Charge – Beriberi (1982)
Bebi Dol – Mustafa (1981)
The Golden Palominos – Clean Plate (1983)
The Unknown Cases - Masimba Bele (1983)
Jhalib - Mysteries of the East (1982)
Monyaka - Go Deh Yaka (Go To The Top) (instrumental/dub) (1983)
Jah Wobble – Sea-Side Special (1980)
Level 42 – Micro-Kid (1983)
Jah Wobble, Jaki Leibezeit, Holzger Czukay - How Much Are They? (1981)
Hunters & Collectors - Talking To A Stranger (1983)
Logic System – Domino Dance (1981)
Yazoo - Situation (Dub) (1982)
Ministry – Work For Love (Dub Version) (1982)
The Human League - You Remind Me Of Gold (Dub) (1982)
New Order – Confusion (Instrumental) (1983)
Spandau Ballet - Chant No. 1 (Re-Mix) (1982)
Blancmange - Living On The Ceiling (Long Version) (1982)
Tom Tom Club – Wordy Rappinghood (12” version) (1981)
Simple Minds - Theme For Great Cities (1981)
Electric Guitars - Language Problems (Extended Version) (1982)
The Members – Radio (Dub Version) (1983)
Visage – Night train (Dub Mix) (1983)
Jah Wobble And The Invaders Of The Heart - Invaders Of The Heart (Mix 3: Exotic Decadent Disco Mix) (1983)
Ebn Ozn - AEIOU Sometimes Y (Dub Version - Instrumental) (1983)
Heaven 17 – Penthouse & Pavement (Instrumental) (1981)
Bliss – Fun (Instrumental) (1981)
John Cale - Villa Albani (instrumental) (1983)
The Cage featuring Nona Hendryx - Do What Ya Wanna Do (Dub Version) (1982)
Soft Cell – Tainted Dub (1983)
Moebius & Plank – Conditionierer (1982)
Tangerine Dream - Midnight In Tula (1982)
Philippe Bescombes – Sleeping Pour Le Zoo (Zoo Sleeping) (1982)
Skidoo 23 – IY (1982)
The Hitmen – Ouija (1983)
Freur - Hold Me Mother (Extended Version) (1983)
Soft Cell - Memorabilia (Long Version) (1981)
Drinking Electricity – Breakout (Long Version) (1982)
Ströer Duo - Machen Wir Nicht (1982)
The Honeymoon Killers – J4 (1981)
Major Thinkers - Avenue B (Dub Version) (1983)
Yello – Let Me Cry (1983)
The The - I've Been Waitin' For Tomorrow (All Of My Life) (1983)
Intaferon – Getoutoflondon (Intacontinentalballisticmix) (1983)
The Sisters Of Mercy - Temple Of Love (Extended Version) (1983)

This originally went on for much longer (more than 24 hrs) but can't find anywhere that hosts such a large file to stream.


----------



## ska invita (May 8, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> 4.5hr mix of early 80s stuff,
> 
> 
> Suns Of Arqa – Ananta Snake Dance (1982)
> ...



I've seen 10 hour vids on YouTube, so maybe in two parts? A video labelled 10 Hour Alternative 80s Mix is just the kind of video that ends up with millions of views. My laptop craps out trying to make long videos. Anyway, mix looks great.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 8, 2020)

ska invita said:


> I've seen 10 hour vids on YouTube, so maybe in two parts? A video labelled 10 Hour Alternative 80s Mix is just the kind of video that ends up with millions of views. My laptop craps out trying to make long videos. Anyway, mix looks great.


I just had another look on Youtube and it says the limits are 128GB or 12 hrs so will have to chop it. Will try to get round to it while on lockdown. Yeah it takes ages to make and even longer to upload and I'm sure copyright will end up blocking some of or all of it anyway.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 11, 2020)

My April TechTonic podcast. 4hr special with special guest mix from label owner/DJ: Oscar Escapa

1. Mod 3 (Burbuto Remix) - Alberto Ruiz
2. Warpspeed - Egbert
3. Incendi ft Aysha (Dr Needles Remix) - Lab 909
4. Overclock - Alberto Ruiz/Gaston Zani
5. Neferu - Ramon Tapia
6. Deadline - Ramon Tapia
7. Density -Filterheadz
8. She Said - Durtysoxx/Luis Miranda
9. Der Sturm Kommt - Michael Klein
10. Resurrection (Reinier Zonneveld 2020 Remix) - PPK
11. Can You Repeat - Gene Richards Jr
12. NX1001 - Avox25
13. Recreate (Slam Rework) - Hertz
14. Index - Deas
15. Ridimo-Ramiro Lopez
16. Power - Ramiro Lopez
17. Destroyer - Dok & Martin
18. Oinricio - Flug
19. Inspiration (Luca Agnelli Remix)- Michael Klein
20. Feeling - Frankyeffe
21. Wasser - Michael Klein
22. Flying (Dark Remix) -Torsten Kanzler/Anna Reu


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2020)

Two recent YesYesTV mixes from me 🇲🇰

This one a back to 1992 rave selection




And this one a 90s deeper Dnb mix, fabio/bukem - speed/logical progession/blue note mix


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2020)

I did this mix of psychedelic christian rock for a mate's online radio station after ending up down a pretty odd musical wormhole a few weeks ago... 

It's a great hour of music I reckon - I kind of went into it thinking there might be few gems in there, but there's actually loads of albums I've ended up listening to on repeat.


----------



## killer b (May 21, 2020)

(there's a download link here if you want to listen to it on your daily run or something )


----------



## spikey_r (May 24, 2020)

here's another 90's era hardcore/happy hardcore mix. i tend to up the pitch all the time and it gets fast :-D the mixing for the most part is pretty frantic as well. but it just adds to the ambience 🙃 


Hardcore CreatorsDo You Feel So RightLove 4 SalePaul ElstakDo
Bass-XHands On Yello (Excess) 3i%Jam & Spoon
Golden LightsDJ Unityave ation
BezerkLord Of Hardcore
Get Up (Z100 Mix)T.O.T.T.
Get On UpFerocious
Future DimensionsEnergy & DJ Druid
Full ForceForever Young (Bunter & D-Zyne Mix)Sunset Regime
Follow The Sun (Hixxy & Sunset Regime Remix)
Triple JFinal XSTimo MaasFeel The EnergyJon Doe
Feel Me Tonight (Flying Together Trance Mix)Maui
Feel Me Tonight (Extended Version)Maui
17eExcelebration (Unreleased P.A Mix)
NeuroTekEverybody's Movin' (GBT Happy Mix)Billy 'Daniel' Bunter & D-Zyne
Everybody Pom Pom (Remix 021)DJ Cerla Ft Brownstone
Eurocore (Rezerection Remix)I2U
EquinoxDJ Quatro
El Mambo Della Rambla (original)DJ Chico
El Cobra
Atahualpa
Dum Dooby Dum
Scott Brown
Drop The Beat (Active Force Mix)DJ Tizer
doodlseesexfdgfdgl)Do You Feel So RightLove 4 SalePaul ElstakDo What Ya LikeRamos, Supreme & Sunset Regime
Do What Ya LikeScott BrownDo It Now (Excel's Mix)Destroy Boom BoomTrancehistory
Deep In The UndergroundSearch & DestroyDance With MeThe Omen 
dance (Remix Part II)Sequential One
CyclotronBass-X
Do You Feel So RightLove 4 SalePaul ElstakDo
Cut The MidrangeMarc Smith, Darwin
Cocaine (new dawn mix)NeuroTek
Cocaine (NeuroTek Re-Mix)NeuroTek ft. DJ Excel
Cocaine (Neckbender remix)DJ Excel
Cocaine (M-Zone Mix)NeuroTek ft. DJ Excel
Cocaine (Johnny L Remix)DJ Excel
Cloudy Daze (Ham Mix)Bang!
Circles (Extended Version)External
Children of The NightQFX
Bust The New JamSeduction & Eruption
Bouncemaster (original)Ultimate Buzz
Boom N Pow (Exclusive Marc Smith Remix)Marc Smith
BonkersSharkey And Druid
Body SlamBang The Future
Big In Japan (Extended Mix)Kim Ono
Be On Your WayEKO
Be On A Star (Live Mix)Wonderland
Bassline Kickin' (short version)MC Lust
Bassline KickinMC Lust
Attack The DancefloorLord Of Hardcore
Are We Gonna Play HouseBluebottle
(Now) Who's In Control?!Phoenix
Annihilating RhythmDJ Excel
Boom & Pow (Marc Smith's Boomin' Remix)Marc Smith
Check Da Bass (Scott Brown Remix)Ultimate Buzz
Dance With MeSpy vs Spy
Everybody's Movin' (Scott Brown Remix)Billy 'Daniel' Bunter & D-Zyne
Follow The Sun (Force & Styles RemixTriple J
Heart Of Gold (Breeze & Styles Remix)Kelly Llorenna
Heart Of Gold (Exclusive Album Mix)Force & Styles Feat. Jenna
Here We Go AgainNeuroTek
Hold Me  (DJ Tizer's Scratch To The Maximum Mix)Lovelife
Hold on to your HeartMixmatt & DJ Magical
Hold On To Your HeartMixmatt
I Can't Stop Raving (original)Dune
It's OverVisa
Let Me See You DanceNeurotek Ft. MC Attack
Love Of My LifeNorthern Lights
Masterplan (Live Version)Dyewitness
Mother FuckerBass-X
One By OneDJ Cloud
Open Your EyesHighlander
Pump Up The Noize (Raid Mix)Marc Smith
Rainbow IslandSeb
Rave In The Jungle (Locomotive Version)Mulhouse
Rofo's Theme (Hitman Mix)Ultimate Buzz
Rush HourDJ Magical
Show Me HeavenStripey J
SpacehopperNeuroTek
The Race (170bpm Mix)DJ Webster
What's This DJUltimate ST
WhiplashQFX
Freedom (original)QFX


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2020)

Two 3hr Jamaican mixes from me and Rutita here
🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲
70s Roots into 80s Lovers Rock and some 90s Reggae to finish


Loads of Rocksteady, a bit of 70s Reggae then going into some classic Dancehall


----------



## sim667 (May 26, 2020)

We were meant to run a one day festival last saturday, but obviously weren't allowed to, so we ran a livestream day on fb. I've uploaded the audio from mine to soundcloud, and trying to decide which platform to put the vid on where I won't get a take down. Its a dnb/hardcore/happy hardcore/disney/power ballads vibe


----------



## Numbers (May 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Two 3hr Jamaican mixes from me and Rutita here
> 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲
> 70s Roots into 80s Lovers Rock and some 90s Reggae to finish
> 
> ...



I love you and Rutita1 

Can’t wait.


----------



## Numbers (May 26, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Two 3hr Jamaican mixes from me and Rutita here
> 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲 🇯🇲
> 70s Roots into 80s Lovers Rock and some 90s Reggae to finish
> 
> ...


----------



## ska invita (May 26, 2020)

Numbers said:


> View attachment 214858


thats weird...are you seeing them both in the preview above? and if you click on them you get that? also try the other ones ive posted on this page numbers. 99% sure theyre all working.... there was one that got copyright blocked but ive deleted that one


----------



## Numbers (May 27, 2020)

Plays OK if I click on the title and it opens the Tube, just errors when I click play in window.

Apologies brother ska invita


----------



## Numbers (May 28, 2020)

Brilliant ska invita one of the nicest sets I’ve heard in a long time.

Got through the first half of the set so up later today is the Ruuts session with Rutita1


----------



## BristolEcho (May 28, 2020)

Thought this was the best place to ask. Can anyone recommend some decent budget headphones for my Roland Controller? Grabbed it today on the just for fucking around on so they really don't need to be great just clear enough. Under £50 and cheaper the better.

Found some Numarks for a tenner but they might be a bit to cheap looking at them.


----------



## danski (May 28, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Thought this was the best place to ask. Can anyone recommend some decent budget choices for my Roland Controller? Grabbed it today on the just for fucking around on so they really don't need to be great just clear enough. Under £50 and cheaper the better.
> 
> Found some Numarks for a tenner but they might be a bit to cheap looking at them.


Is ‘choices’ a predictive typo?
Speakers?


----------



## BristolEcho (May 28, 2020)

danski said:


> Is ‘choices’ a predictive typo?
> Speakers?



Sorry headphones  long day. 

I have speakers already so all sorted.


----------



## danski (May 28, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Sorry headphones  long day.
> 
> I have speakers already so all sorted.


That’s almost as bad as some of my text finger stupidity


----------



## souljacker (Jun 5, 2020)

Covid has given me a chance to try and hone my mixing skills. Still a bit rubbish and lots of mistakes but the tunes are good if you like deep/tech house stuff.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 7, 2020)

Chilled Sunday Mix

Lord knows I need it


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 7, 2020)

E49 of my TechTonic Podcast

This months 1 hr guest mix comes from DJ/Presenter of 'The Beyond Control Techno' (Voice FM/Hot Radio) DJ Wayne DJc


All tracks Original Mix unless specified

1. Le Funk - Matt Sassari
2. Minds Eye-Spektre (Nicola Moudaber Remix)
3. Bunker - Egbert
4. Spring - Egbert
5. Disorder - Cam Harris/K.A.L.I.L
6. Complex - Torsten Kanzler
7. Gypsy Woman (La-Da-Dee) - Luca Morris/Mozzy Rekord
8. Transition - Dok Martin
9. Order - Cam Harris/K.A.L.I.L
10. In The End - Schepper
11. Royal Fantasy - Dok & Martin
12. Global Enslavement - Hefty
13. Deconstruction - Paride Saraceni
14. Caldera - Kaori/Niereich/Shaym
15. Techno?! - Drumcomplex
16. Right In The Night ft Plavka - Jam & Spoon Ft Plavka (Pig & Dan Remix)
17. Invasion -Zerotonine
18. Longshot - 2nd Phase
19. Rejected - Joch
20. The Hive - KaioBarssalos
21. System - Veerus
22. Manipulate - Uakoz/Stephen Disario (Ramon Tapia Remix)
23. In The End - Schepper
24. Jam - Danny Fontana (Steve Mulder Remix)


----------



## chriswill (Jun 8, 2020)

1. Aaryon - Atica (Original Mix)
2. Aaaron - Janus (Original Mix)
3. Adana Twins - Ebrietas (Original Mix)
4. Aalson - Insomnia (Original Mix)
5. Alex Schaufel - Lone Wolf (Original Mix)
6. TH;EN - Enya (Sean & Dee Remix)
7. Florian Kruse, Julian Wassermann - Gotland (Original Mix)
9. Savino - Herbies's Back (Original Mix)
10. Zviangy - Opium (Original Mix)
11. Gregory S - Polus (Original Mix)
12. Flightcraft - Rainfall (Original Mix) 


Some lovely Synthscapes to send you off to sleep


----------



## spikey_r (Jun 8, 2020)

i'm not a big fan of trance or hard trance, but i had a dabble at a 2 hour set a couple of weeks back and i've been having a listen to it on my rig it's alright, if you like that sort of music, but i prefer mine a bit faster. i uploaded it to mixcloud. here's the link


----------



## chriswill (Jun 12, 2020)

1. Michele Cartello - Liquid Summer O Luv (Strumental Mix)
2. Nicolas Benedetti - Paradox (Original Mix)
3. Kenshi Kamaro, Bynomic - Space Flower (CJ Art Remix)
4. Scolario, Basstakil - Flowers (Extended Mix)
5. Sapienta - After a Long Time (Original Mix)
6. Stiven Rivic, Michael & Levan - Dangerous (Original Mix)
7. Theory-M - The Overview Effect (Original Mix)
8. Acumen - Post Modern (Jobe Remix)
9. 033. Nocturna - Pigmental (Rick Pier O'Neil & Desaturate Remix)
10. Edvard Hunger - Play With Your Soul (Original Mix)


----------



## chriswill (Jun 13, 2020)

1. Algorithmic Funk - I Love It To The Bone (Original Mix)
2. Basstyler - Let's Party (Original Mix)
3. BBK, McTwist - Boss (Original Mix)
4. Bubble Couple - Can't Stop Now (Original Mix)
5. Bubble Couple - Feel (Original Mix)
6. Bubble Couple - Love Old School
7. Cutty Ranks, Marvellous Cain - The HitMan (Martin Flex & Angel Remix)
8. Decibel (USA) - Love Sick (Original Mix)
9. Dirty Terrain - Harmony (Original Mix)
10. Hankook - What_ (Original Mix)
11. JKHZ - The Bothersome Neighbour (Original Mix)
12. BassCrime - Ages (Original Mix)
13. Alusive - Give Me Love (Jim Funk Remix)
14. Bad Legs - Bad Decision Bitch (Basstyler Remix)
15. Bad Legs - I Like Girls (Original Mix)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2020)

Im going to stop posting all the links to Yes Yes streams as two a week soon pile up so instead there's a regularly updated archive list here if anyone is interested








						YesYesTV Archives
					

YesYesTV is our live streaming DJ channel. At this moment we're doing two weekly shows - 5 hours of mixes a week!   On the  Dance With Powe...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				




Some recent highlights:

Jungle


African Music Special


DnB (vid out of sync by a few seconds!)


Black Lives Matter mix


----------



## chriswill (Jun 18, 2020)

1. DJ30A - The Illness (Original Mix)
2. Huda Hudia, DJ30A - Dance All Night (Original Mix)
3. Face & Book - Thunderbolt (Original Mix)
4. The Beatkillers - 3 Gramos (Original Mix)
5. Dutty Sound - Break Out The Casio (Original Mix)
6. Master & Disaster - Lose Control (Original Mix)
7. Face & Book - King Cobra (Original Mix)
8. DJ EKL, BBK - Denver Break (Original Mix)
9. Suga7 - What People Say (Original Mix)
10. Danny Dee - Can Alone (Original Mix)
11. Colombo - Dreams Keep Coming (Original Mix)
12. Sketi - Rude Boy (BreaksMafia Remix)
13. The Darrow Chem Syndicate - Gypsy Love (Mask Yo! Remix)
14. DJ EKL - Bring The Noise (Original Mix)
15. Outer Kid - Saturday (Original Mix)
16. Nosk - Inner Fire (Original Mix)


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2020)

Been working through the golden age of rave here....all mixes 2hrs

Illegal Raving 1990 Style
Youtube link  
Mixcloud link
Download link 

Back to 1991 Midsummer Raving
Youtube link
Mixcloud link
Download link

Back to 1992 Rave Session 
Youtube link
Mixcloud link
Download link

Had to edit out one or two copyrighted tracks from the youtube vids but mixcloud and download mixes are complete


----------



## Numbers (Jun 25, 2020)

N00b

What about the late 80s?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 25, 2020)

Numbers said:


> N00b
> 
> What about the late 80s?


Hah yes, therell be late 80s and a 93 one to come! Already did a 94 . Hold on to your slippers    🍾


----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2020)

Numbers said:


> N00b
> 
> What about the late 80s?


Dance With Power#10 - Summer of Love 1989 House and Techno - Mikus on YesYesTV
Youtube link
Mixcloud link
Download link
2hrs

hard tunes to mix  😬 nothing stays in time... came out okay on the whole though i think, if a bit wobbly
mainly 89 tunes but a few older ones in there too
had to cut Let It Roll out on the Youtube vid because of copyright


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2020)

Lovely stuff ska invita mate, absolutely  lovely.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2020)

Doing some clearing out recently I came across my small but pretty decent vinyl  collection so have been spinning this today.  Released in 88. 



e2a: The Reese track inspired me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Doing some clearing out recently I came across my small but pretty decent vinyl  collection so have been spinning this today.  Released in 88.
> 
> View attachment 221000
> 
> e2a: The Reese track inspired me.


Is that Retro Techno on Network?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 5, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Is that Retro Techno on Network?


Not sure but don’t think so.  Will have a look later (currently at a festival in our garden  ).


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2020)

ska invita said:


> Dance With Power#10 - Summer of Love 1989 House and Techno - Mikus on YesYesTV
> Youtube link
> Mixcloud link
> Download link
> ...


‘Sleazy Detroit business...’.

Sure is isn’t it.    😬


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 16, 2020)

E50 (Happy Birthday) of my TechTonic Podcast....

Lilly Palmer returns once again to grace the decks and provide the guest mix for this 50th Episode

Enjoy!

1. ThankYouCity-Iron Horse
2.ThankYouCity-Scratching The Sides (Sheff Remix)
3. Rafa Barrios-Dumper (Andres Campo Remix)
4. Alberto Ruiz-Halcon
5. Superstrobe-Set U Free
6. Egbert-Rush
7. Lilly Palmer-Slaves To Technology
8. Hollen-Adrenaline Rush
9. Taco Dracan-Panolko
10. Dok & Martin-Transition
11. KaioBarssalos-The Hive
12. Joran Van Pol-Derelict
13. Hollen-Hypnobox
14. Torsten Kanzler-Complex
15. 2nd Phase-Absolute Warper
16. Dimi Mechero-Nassau
17. Mark Greene-Say When
18. Superstrobe-Noises
19. Drumsauw-Blunt
20. Kaiserdisco-Spirit
21. Simina Grigoriu-Brutally Honest
22. Ramon Tapia-Oldskool Terrorist
23. Mark Greene-Thats That
24. Superstrobe-Dissonant
25. Ramon Tapia-The Common
26. Hanubis-Dish
27. Raul Mezcoanza/Dok & Martin-Robuster
28. Hellcat-Gaston Zani
29. Feist-Thomas Schumacher


----------



## retribution (Jul 19, 2020)

I put a mix together for a crew here in Melbourne. More vocals than I'd normally draw for: house and techno for those missing the dance floor:



Tracklist:

Harrison BDP - Decompression
Passionardor - Let's Talk About (Deep Soul Mix)
Fusion Groove Orchestra - If Only I Could (Liem Remix)
Midland and Ramadanman - Your Words Matter
Jon Cutler - It's Yours
Move D - Stray
Omar S - S.E.X (C.G.P Conant Gardens Posse) (Remix)
DJ Slugo - Work It
Joshua - Work It Out
Ante Perry - I Am So
DJ Aakmael - What Iz Deep House
Moomin - The Story About You
Kevin McPhee - Get In With You
Leif - Circumstance 4
DJ Pollen - Blossom
Skudge - Polar
Mike Grant - The Struggle of My Peope (Mr G's There's Hope remix)
Floorplan - Never Grow Old (Re-Plant)
Mike Huckaby - Jazz Delirium
DVS1 - Running
Trevor Rockcliffe - A Sound Called House
Kirill Mamin - Cutting
Mountain People - Contigo
Interplanetary Criminal - That's All Folks
Leafar Legov - In Your Mirror


----------



## ska invita (Jul 19, 2020)

retribution said:


> I put a mix together for a crew here in Melbourne. More vocals than I'd normally draw for: house and techno for those missing the dance floor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks great, is there a download link? Am on phone and so if there is I might be missing if


----------



## retribution (Jul 19, 2020)

ska invita said:


> This looks great, is there a download link? Am on phone and so if there is I might be missing if



 I don't think they've enabled downloads but here's a link.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 19, 2020)

retribution said:


> I put a mix together for a crew here in Melbourne. More vocals than I'd normally draw for: house and techno for those missing the dance floor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s wonderful retribution thanks.

It’s a mix which I find really brings my home system to life.  A lot of mixes be they mixcloud, soundcloud, YouTube etc. sound good but some mixes really _really _push the buttons of what my system is capble of.

The mix that does it the most is the Aba Shanti Somerset House session, I actually have to turn my normal base levels on the sub down and it still rocks the house to it’s core (it is Aba )  but it’s so noticeably different with some mixes.


----------



## retribution (Jul 19, 2020)

Numbers said:


> That’s wonderful retribution thanks.
> 
> It’s a mix which I find really brings my home system to life.  A lot of mixes be they mixcloud, soundcloud, YouTube etc. sound good but some mixes really _really _push the buttons of what my system is capble of.
> 
> The mix that does it the most is the Aba Shanti Somerset House session, I actually have to turn my normal base levels on the sub down and it still rocks the house to it’s core (it is Aba )  but it’s so noticeably different with some mixes.


 Thanks, that's nice to hear - I hope your neighbours enjoyed it too  Will check out the Aba Shanti Somerset House session, I've not listened to that before.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 20, 2020)

It's this one retribution - I know it's Boiler Room but it's a fantastic set, he's playing his fathers record box and does a great intro speech.  I love watching him on the controls.


----------



## spikey_r (Aug 9, 2020)

i've always enjoyed LTJ Bukem's DNB. and i thought i would give some of the artists on his label (Good Lookin' Records) a spin and see how it sounds. something i did notice is that to mix it's better to use the bass/treble/filter rather than the fader

Orbiting Probes - KMC
Defalt - Rantoul
Close To The Source - LTJ Bukem
Chill - Big Bud
Between Words - Blame
Future's Call [makoto Remix] - MC Conrad
Ritual - Odessey
Dark Matter - Nu Moon
Inside Your Love - Makoto
Energetic Poetry [nookie Remix] - MC Conrad
Take My Soul Baby - Makoto
Sky Line - Pariah
Miles & Miles From Marz - J-Laze
Deep - Champagne
Echo Location - Future Engineers
Beneath The Surface - PHD
Equanimity - Intersperse
Travel Star - Makoto & Akira
Logical [instrumental] - MC Conrad
Mystique - LTJ Bukem
Where are you going - Makoto
Treasure Towers - Makoto
Object - Odyssey
Future Shock - Lacarno
Solstice - Nookie
Shining Through - Vice Versa
Natural Experience - Nookie
Centuries - Blame
Skyward - Makoto & Akira
Indian Summer - Big Bud


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 9, 2020)

E51 of my TechTonic Podcast. Available to stream or download across multiple platforms.

This months guest mix comes from Los Angeles producer/DJ and label owner Kamil Van Derson  (1hr)

T/L


1. All Killer No Filler - Emmanuel
2. Starchild - Sasha Carassi
3. Random - Juan Ddd
4. Kevin The Second - Duss
5. Black Sheep - Deniz Bul
6. Ten Ten - Ray Kajioka
7. High Passion - Smilla (Balthazar & JackRock remix)
8. Other Identity - Cosmic Boys
9. Certain reason - Drunken Kong (Christian Smith Remix)
10. Open Your Eyes - Melody's Enemy
11. Resist -Oliver Deutschmann (Luca Agnelli Remix)
12. Rebound - Luca Agnelli
13. Moments - Drunken Kong (Ramon Tapia remix)
14. Refractory 2 - Dominik Vailliant
15. Labyrinth - Mark Michael
16. Ultrasharp - Arjun Vagale
17. Badass - Kevin Kress/ D Krieger (Michael Kohlbecker Remix)
18. Energizer - Welticke
19. This Summer - Spartaque
20. Strong Element - Wisna
21. The First Rebirth - Jones & Stephenson (Reinier Zonneveld Remix)
22. Radicate - Luca Agnelli
23. Ciri - Kaya DJ/Kemal Vatanseve
24. Radar - Allan Feytor

Guest Mix - Kamil Van Derson


----------



## chriswill (Aug 17, 2020)

An hours worth of upbeat bangers mixed on my Birthday 

1 2 AM (FM-3 Remix) Detach
2 Put Em Up (Original Mix) Dj 818
3 Let It Go (Original Mix) DJ Bross
4 I Like This! (K-Deejays Remix) Face & Book
5 Roots (2020 Remix) Guau
6 Tell Me (Stanton Warriors Remix) State of the Nation, Mike G, Jungle Brothers
7 Closer (Original Mix) Underground Utopia
8 It Feels (Original Mix) Wavs
9 Vitamin C (Original Mix) Algorithmic Funk
10 Sirens (Original Mix) Destroyers
11 Moonlight (Original Mix) Spectrum
12 Tech Mex (Original Mix) Alex Clubbers
13 Dualism (Original Mix) Algorithmic Funk
14 Bass Up (Original Mix) Huda Hudia


----------



## Numbers (Aug 25, 2020)

ringo said:


> Finally got round to putting together a selection from the top 30 or so UK dub tunes to see release, as selected by various collectors and producers for the article I did in Woofah magazine. I've added a couple of tunes I felt should have been in it too.
> 
> http://www.crytough.com/audio/purple/Ringo ~ Cry Tough 20120516.mp3
> 
> ...


Bumpety bump.  

This is a great mix ringo mate, thanks.
Both gutted and delighted I missed it first time around, getting spun now tho'.  
Just been reading the Dub radio thread which made me seek out this.


----------



## ringo (Aug 28, 2020)

Numbers said:


> Bumpety bump.
> 
> This is a great mix ringo mate, thanks.
> Both gutted and delighted I missed it first time around, getting spun now tho'.
> Just been reading the Dub radio thread which made me seek out this.


Wow, funnily enough I did a little selection of some of these tunes the other week but couldn't find this many of them in the racks this time, nice one


----------



## spikey_r (Sep 1, 2020)

the next set i do and post i will definitely slow it down some. this is all mid-90's happy hardcore/bouncy techno (about 180bpm)



Wiggly Bom Energy & DJ Druid

Whatever You Want Ms Klang

The Future DyeWitness

Teknostorm (Sharkey Remix) The Vampire

Techno Round The World Ultimate ST

Squirt Water Pistol

Spacehopper NeuroTek

Show Me Heaven Stripey J

Shooting Star (Al Storm's HS Mix) Bang!

Shark Attack DJ Sharkey

Rush Hour DJ Magical

Roundabout Now Eddie Wray

Rofo's Theme (Hitman Mix) Ultimate Buzz

Rock The Discotek (Ten % Vol. Mix) DJ Ten

Real High Real Fast (World Of Obsession) Apple Mac

Rave In The Jungle (Locomotive Version) Mulhouse

Rave In The Jungle Mulhouse

Rainbow Islands (Extended Mix) Seb

Radar System (Space Baby Mix) Moratto With Scarlett

Put your Hands Up In the Air T-Marc (feat. Vincent)

Pussycat Vanugenth The 5th

Pupunanny Afrika Bambaataa

Pump Up The Noize (Raid Mix) Marc Smith

Power Surge DJ Excel Power Mix Neurotek

Power Surge (Pykee Remix) NeuroTek

Play Tonight Cytronix

Party Time (Essential Platinum Remix) Dougal & Eruption

Party Rocker Hardcorps

Open Your Eyes Highlander

One By One DJ Cloud

Oh No! Alas Smith & Sharkey

Now Is The Time Scott Brown vs. DJ Rab S

Now Is The Time Scott Brown

Na Na Na (1995) Beatmen

Motherfucker (Scott Brown Remix) Bass X

Masterplan (Live Version) Dyewitness

Love of My Life (Original Mix) Dr. Who

Lost Generation Scott Brown

Like Clockwork Casio Brothers

Let the Music Take Control The Omen

Let Me See You Dance Neurotek Ft. MC Attack

Jump to This [GOLD 2 A] Go Mental

Jump to This Go Mental

Jiiieehaaaa Diss Reaction

It's Over Visa

I Wanna Be A Hippy Technohead

I Kiss Your Lips (Club Mix) Tokyo Ghetto Pussy

I Can't Stop Raving Dune

Hold On To Your Heart Mixmatt

Hold Me (DJ Tizer's Scratch To The Maximum Mix) Lovelife

Hardcore Creators Bass-X

Freedom QFX


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 29, 2020)

i'm on the second hour of this, playing horrible fucked up dark electronic tunes and then some old jungle and other crackly old tunes:


Best mix I ever did imo/


----------



## chriswill (Oct 24, 2020)

Last track is a belter

1. Nash (Original Mix) Rebeat
2. Nobody Else (Extended Mix) HowTru
3. Purple Waves (Ivan Masa Remix) Raphael Mader, Riggel 
4. Cadencia (Original Mix) Julian Rodriguez, Arnaud Cordova
5. Falling (Extended Mix) Max Freegrant, ANUQRAM
6. Zodiac (Original Mix) Jay Fase
7. Those Silent Hills (Original Mix) Airwave
8. Children of the Moon (Danito & Athina Remix) Richard Salazar, Javier Portilla
9. London Traxx F.T.G
10. Love Is Dark (Original Mix) REFFEL
11. Fire in Your Red Dead Eyes (Original Mix)
12. Kyra (Original Mix) Brascon


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 25, 2020)

E52 and 53 of my last two TechTonic Podcasts. Any views good or bad welcome:




All tracks orignal mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Wild Dogs-Max Calito
2. The Only One-Alex Milne
3. Press & Hold - Sinisa Tamamovic
4. Lagano-Bastian Bux
5. Neon-Dense & Pika
6. Engage-Stiv Hey
7. Inside-Bastian Bux
8. Triangle-Alen Milivojevic/Drzneday
9. Fat Bee-Mladen Tonic
10. Away From Here-Spektre
11. Driven-Drunken Kong
12. Warpspeed-Egbert (T78 Remix)
13. Ride The Waves-Eric Sneo/Christian Smith
14. Vortex-Dino Maggiorana
15. Transition-Frank Biazzi
16. Vistors-Sinisa Tamamovic
17. Neighbourhood-Ramiro Lopez/Andres Campo
18. DA1-Oculus
19. Ad Maiora-Emanuele Millozzi
20. An Equal Distance-ASEC
21. Thorium-A.S.H
22. Pila Cana-Natalino Nunes
23. Substance-Alberto Ruiz
24. Lost Again-Work Deep
25. Digital Love-Cosmic Boys
26. Therapy-Andres Campo
27. Barium-A.S.H
28. L'Obscritao- Amelie Lens
29. Altered Reality-Audio State (Dok & Martin Remix)
30. Devoted to Each Other-Oliver Deutschmann

Guest Mix: @DJ-Reiki

01. Silhouette - George FitzGerald
02. Iceland In My Fridge - Jean Reiki
03. Lonely - Felix Fleer
04. Another Life - Ronnie Spiteri
05. The Source off the Absolute Knowledge - Jaakko Kalevi
06. Nostaw (Mondkrater Remix) - Gullen & Anders
07. Warped - Filterheadz, Pagano
08. Gore - Collective States
09. Reincarnation - Stracid
10. Traum - Ellen Allien
11. Indian Rave Hand - Ronnie Spiteri
12. Anagrams De Solstice - 2Jack4U + Switchdance + Jerry The Cat
13. Until Here Robot - Proem





1. Lost-Alex Mine (Carl Cox Remix)
2. Breathe-Atroxx (Roberto Capuano Remix)
3. Peace-Drunken Kong (Stiv Hey, The Southern Remix)
4. Repulsar-Stiv Hey
5. Tolerance-Childov
6. Astronaut Program-UMEK
7. Realm Of Mystery-Shaun Moses
8. Vertex-Nuria Ghia
9. Distance-Mark Reeve
10. Want Me-Marco Faraone
11. Scream-Nakadia
12. Inflammation-KUSP(UK)
13. Flow-KUSP(UK)
14. Intricately-UMEK
15. The Way We Like To Raw-Gaston Zani
16. Planet X-The Yellowheads/Space 9
17. Fake-Omis
18. Censored-Carlos Perez/Gaston Zani
19. Solve Coagula-George Tounisidis
20. One Man Festival-Spartaque
21. Game The System-JX-216 (Flug Remix)
22. Sound Barrier-Gaston Zani
23. Corruption-Lando Risk
24. Sons of Charly-David Granha
25. Strange People-Kaori (Shaydm Remix)
26. Gouyrella-Gouyrella (Alan Fitzpatrick Tribute Mix)

Guest Mix:

KONVIC


----------



## killer b (Nov 8, 2020)

I did a two-hour show on an internet radio station the other night, which some of you might like - mostly lush ambient and electronic stuff with some minimalist classical, some outsider singer songwriter, some techno, some post punk, some psychedelia. All good music anyway. Probably gonna do it monthly so there'll be more in time I guess.




Peter Jefferies – On An Unknown Beach
Bodies of Light – Petrichor
Mesange – Stars
Troyka – Early Morning
Robert Wyatt – Maryan
Woo – A Little a Long Way
Rimarimba – The One That Got Away
Flaming Tunes – Generous Moon
Wim Mertens – Multiple 12
Aril Brikha – She’s My Everything
Charles AD – Peace of Ego
Lighght – Passion Peace
Voyage Futur – Animalia
David Collohan – Walking Ghost Phase
Grand Veymont – Les Rapides Bleus
Akira Sakata – Meuniere
Richard T Holmes - Valse De Maladie
Maharadja Sweets – The Song of Gold
Charles Hayward – Summerhill
Polypores – Sequins
Kit Monteith – Frozen Time
Lo Five – Look For Me Among My Friends
Otis Jordan – The Ghandruk Ridge
Mayo Thompson – Dear Betty
United Bible Studies - Voce della Sorgente


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 13, 2020)

killer b said:


> I did a two-hour show on an internet radio station the other night, which some of you might like - mostly lush ambient and electronic stuff with some minimalist classical, some outsider singer songwriter, some techno, some post punk, some psychedelia. All good music anyway. Probably gonna do it monthly so there'll be more in time I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's about time you did a radio show! going to stick this on tonight


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 18, 2020)

another General Echo mix we did, this one is half way between the experimental ones and the normal ones:


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 23, 2020)

E54 of my monthly Techno podcast This months guest mix comes from DJ/Producer/Label Owner DISSCUT who provides an hour of spot on techno for the show. 

Stream.Download.Share


All tracks original mixes unless specified:

1. The Source-Roland Clark/Bastian Bux
2. Chain Reaction-Lewis
3. No Turning Back-Lewis
4. My Rules-Bart Skills
5. Revolutionary Time-Jules Wells/Mason Rubenstein (Drunken Kong Remix)
6. White Runtz-DurtySoxx
7. Core-Thomas Schumacher
8. Cant Stop Now-Da Fresh
9. Control-Martin Books
10. Reaktor-Alberto Ruiz
11. Sequential-KUSP (UK)
12. Body Talk-Weska
13. Fire-Dino Maggiorana
14. Desire-Pagano
15. Nebula-Sisko Electrofanatik/Time Bandit
16. Kua-Fatima Hajji
17. Ravage-Drumcomplex/Uncertain
18. Circular Dimension-Harvey McKay
19. Bluetooth-Durtysoxx
20. Andromeda-Oscar Escapa/Peerk
21. Selaphiel-Ranchatek/Phased
22. Dark Isolation-Dave Krapf
23. The Company-Marck D/Buitrago
24. Ride-ROBPM/MOTVS
25. Empty Pages-Sisko Electrofanatik/Time Bandit
26. Under Pressure-A*S*Y*S/Belocca
27. Calling Earth-Yves Deruyter (UMEK remix)

Guest Mix: DISSCUT


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hope this is ok - I'm streaming some house and techno this evening - been DJing most Fridays since March - sometimes with loads of people, sometimes with none. Never really get around to recording it - tonight might be the night. Anyway join me on Twitch from 7pm


----------



## killer b (Nov 27, 2020)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> View attachment 240688
> 
> Hope this is ok - I'm streaming some house and techno this evening - been DJing most Fridays since March - sometimes with loads of people, sometimes with none. Never really get around to recording it - tonight might be the night. Anyway join me on Twitch from 7pm



there's a 'livestreaming now' thread somewhere which you might want to bump with it too.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Nov 27, 2020)

killer b said:


> there's a 'livestreaming now' thread somewhere which you might want to bump with it too.



thanks, i'll have a little look before 7


----------



## killer b (Nov 28, 2020)

here's my latest radio show fwiw



1 Hawthonn – Diamond of the Day 
2. Ulla Straus - I Forgot To Take A Picture 
3. Hi-Ryze - Dmu Selt 
4. Craven Faults - Eller Ghyll (Live Works) 
5. The Bug – Blood 
6. Rainy Miller – Chalamet 
7. Huntress – Wake & Go 
8. The Gigantic – Whirling 
9. Snow Palms – Athol 
10. Battle Trance – Blade of Love I 
11. Sunwatchers – Brown Ice 
12. Irreversible Entanglements – No Mas 
13. Rzewski – Coming Together 
14. Pefkin – Celestial Navigations 
15. Lieven Martens - Levante


----------



## spikey_r (Dec 1, 2020)

i got a bit carried away with this set and ended up doing just under 5 hours. it's 90's era rave tunes. about 180 bpm


setlist:

1
Show Me Heaven
Stripey J
2
Future Dimension
Druid & Energy
3
Feel Me Tonight (Club Mix)
Maui
4
Trip To The Other Side
Supreme & UFO
5
Rainbow Islands (trance rmx)
Seb
6
Masterplan
Dyewitness

7Heart Of Gold (Northstarz Remix)
Kelly Llorenna

8Phaze 2
Jon Doe, UFO

9Bassline Kickin' (2017 Mix)
Lusty

10This Is It
Atomic Junkies

11Rainbow Islands (Extended Mix)
Seb

12Freedom (RMX by Voodoo & Serano)
DJ Ten

13
Fuckin Trippy
Marc Smith

14Final XS
Timo Maas

15Follow The Sun (Hixxy & Sunset Regime Remix)
Triple J

16One By One
DJ Cloud

17Keep On Trying (Alchemist Remix)
Alchemist & Slipmatt

18Guns N Hardcore
Sharkey

19Deal With The Pain
Bang The Future

20Echoes of Old
DJ Luna C

21I Want You Baby
Happy Tunes

22Last Anthem
Casio Brothers

23Shooting Star
Bang!
24
Boom & Pow (2013 mix)
Marc Smith
25
Amphetamine
NK
26
Rush Hour (DJ Kaos & Huxley Remix)
DJ Magical
27
Frankies Lead
Force & Styles
28
Are We Gonna Play House Or What
Bluebottle

29Wot Da Fuk
Marc Smith

30Rushin' on Pink Champagne
Happy Tunes

31Cloudy Daze (Chaos Remix)
Bang!

32Power Surge (Pykee Remix)
Neurotek

33Boom And Pow
Marc Smith

34The Race (170bpm Mix)
DJ Webster

35Body Slam
Bang The Future

36Luv U More
Paul Elstak

37Going Crazy
Rave Nation

38Cut The Midrange
Marc Smith, Darwin

39Action (Triple Action Mix)
Mr. Manila

40I Kiss Your Lips (Remix)
Tokyo Ghetto Pussy

41Love Of My Life (DJ Dougal remix)
Dr. Who

42Sugar Pop  (original)
Hysteric Pleasure

43Trancore (album version)
Dyewitness

44Deep In The Underground
Search & Destroy

45Brainstorm
Dyewitness

46Radar System (Bang Generation Mix)
Moratto & Scarlett

47Be On A Star (Live Mix)
Wonderland

48Feel The Energy
Jon Doe

49Destroy Boom Boom
Trancehistory

50Be On Your Way
EKO

51Nobody Does It Better
Cheddar III

52Shooting Star (Al Storm's Bangin' Remix)
Bang!

53Eurostomp
Jolly Roger

54Golden Lights
DJ Unity

55Flowed On A Vibe (Club Mix)
Uranus

56Bassline Kickin'
MC Lust

57What would you like to hear again
Dyewitness

58Shining Down (Slipmatt Mix)
Force & Styles Feat. Jenna

59Hold Me  (DJ Tizer's Scratch To The Max Mix)
Lovelife

60Radar System (Universe Party Mix
Moratto & Scarlett

61Rush Hour
DJ Magical

62The Stomper
Happy Tunes

63Higher Love
J.D.S.

64Future Dimension
Druid & Energy

65Follow The Sun (Force & Styles Remix)
Triple J

66Wiggly Bom
Energy & DJ Druid

67Together Forever (Ft. Elaine)
Hixxy & Bananaman

68Doo Dey  (original)
Trancehistory

69Hold On To Your Heart
Mixmatt

70Baraonda (Dj Ricci Adrenalina Mix)
Ramirez

71Soap On A Roap
The Rhythmic State

72Forever Young (Bunter & D-Zyne Mix)
Sunset Regime

73Radar System (Space Baby Mix)
Moratto & Scarlett

74Ludwig's Generation
Virtualmismo

75Toy Town ('In Ya Face' Mix)
Hixxy & MC Sharkey

76Bust The New Jam
Seduction & Eruption

77Do What Ya Like
Scott Brown

78Doodlesex
DJ Ruffneck vs. Mikey B

79Lost Generation
Scott Brown

80Equinox
DJ Quatro

81Cloudy Daze
Bang!

82It's Over
Visa

83Everybody Pom Pom
DJ Cerla Ft Brownstone

84Everybody's Movin' (GBT Happy Mix)
Billy 'Daniel' Bunter & D-Zyne

85Jump to This [GOLD 2 A]
Go Mental

86Jump to This (original)
Go Mental

87Cocaine (Neckbender remix)
DJ Excel

88Cocaine (M-Zone Mix)
Neurotek

89El Gallinero (Remix)
Ramirez

90Rave In The Jungle (Locomotive Version)
Mulhouse

91Rofo's Theme (Hitman Mix)
Ultimate Buzz

92Cyclotron
Bass-X

93Let the Music Take Control
The Omen

94Open Your Eyes
Highlander

95Higher
Kinetic Pleasure

96Let Me See You Dance
NeuroTek

97
Boom
Dyewitness

98Spacehopper
Neurotek

99Cocaine (new dawn mix)
Neurotek

100Bouncemaster (original)
Ultimate Buzz

101I Can't Stop Raving (original)
Dune

102Here We Go Again
Neurotek

103Hardcore Creators
Bass-X

104Freedom (original)
QFX


----------



## sim667 (Dec 31, 2020)

Did a drum and bass/jungle mix for the NYE Covid Apocalypse tonight.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 1, 2021)

I've been playing various bits of ambient / experimental /downtemp /techno on a community radio station- aerial community radio- for a while. Great fun for me anyway, not sure about the listeners...

Track Listing:

Biosphere & Higher Intelligence Agency _Meltwater_ (Headphone Records, 1995/2003, Norway)
Elsa Marie Pade _Etudes_ (1962, Denmark)
Oto Hiax _Plates_ (Esk Records, 2019, Scotland)
Popul Vuh _Aguirre_ (Ohr Records, 1972/75, Germany)
Floating Points _Elaena_ (Pluto Records, 2015, England)
Cosey Fanni Tutti _Time to Tell_ (1982, England)
Jim Coulter _Glomar_ (Esk Records, 2017, Scotland)
Andy Stott _Tell Me Anything_ (Modern Love Records, 2011, England)
Mr Fingers _Can U Feel It_ (Trax Records, 1986, Chicago, USA)
Fotoplastikon _Kontury_ (Endless Illusion Records, 1984/2020, Poland / Czech Republic)
Aslamin _Acid Back _(2020, Belarus)
Bodycode _Imitation Dub_ (Spectral Sound, 2010, South Africa)
Jaydee _Plastic Dreams_ (Scorpio Music, 1992/93, Belgium)
Egor Boss _Prism (Thomas Hessler Remix)_ (Mutex Records, 2013, Ukraine)
Daniel Avery _Darlinnn_ (Phantasy Sound, 2020, England)
Svarog _Dissolvent_ (Affin Records, 2020, Germany / Ukraine)
Kirill Mator & Max Cornflower _Energy Inside_ (Login Records, 2018, Russia)
The Alchemical Theory _Wet Ground_ (Affin, 2020, Germany / Italy)
Von Aim _Way too F.A.R._ (2016, Moldova)
I_o _Dancing 2020_ (Mau5trap Records, USA)
Regal _Double Standard_ (Involve Records, 2018, Spain)
Bedless Bones _Drifting (Nuclear Sludge remix)_ (Estonia / Sweden, 2020)
Kedr Livanskiy _Lugovoy (November Dub)_ (2MR, 2019, Russia)
Coma _Atlantis_ (Kompakt Records, 2014, Germany)
Matia Bazar _Ti Sento_ (Ariston Records, 1985, Italy)
Molchat Doma _Udalil Tvoy Nomer_ (Sacred Bones, 2020, Belarus / USA)
Can _Future Days_ (United Artists Records, 1973, Germany)


----------



## chriswill (Jan 2, 2021)

1. Heat Haze (Original Mix) Dazzle Drums
2. Jam in the Jar (Original) Mozaik (FR)
3. B (Original Mix) Bad Channel
4. No More Lies (Original Mix) Ziggy Stardust
5. SanFran (Original Mix) Scott James
6. Survival (Blaktone Remix) Jinadu, Th;en
7. Pegasus (Original Mix) Iva (Official)
8. One Line (Original Mix) Lil Silva, George FitzGerald, OTHERLiiNE
9. The Becoming of Spring (Original Mix) Luis Sole
10. Stronger (Original Mix) Angelo Fracalanza, Andrian
11. Holy Toledo (Original Mix) Out of Sorts


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 8, 2021)

My 2020 Techno Year Mix. 4 hours of wall to wall techno. Views good or bad welcome!

Tracklist:


All tracks original mixes unless otherwise specified:

1. Le Funk - Matt Sassari
2. Minds Eye - Spektre (Nicole Moudaber Remix)
3. Bunker - Egbert
4. The Source - Roland Clark/Bastian Bux
5. My Rules - Bart Skills
6. The Only One - Alex Mine
7. Low Frequencies - Chus & Ceballos/Richie Santana (Drunken Kong Remix)
8. Starchild - Sasha Carassi
9. Random - Juan Ddd
10. Real Good - DJ Boris
11. Press & Hold - Sinisa Tamamovic
12. Gypsy Woman - Luica Morris/Mozzy Rekorder
13. Shake Your Body - The Southern
14. Across The Sky - D-Unity
15. Lets Have Fun - Celic/Tekanism Theory
16. Resist - Oliver Deutschmann (Luca Agnelli Remix)
17. Warpspeed - Egbert (T78 Remix)
18. Moments - Drunken Kong (Ramon Tapia Remix)
19. Vicious Circle - Steam Shape (Superstrobe Remix)
20. Core (Beats) - Thomas Schumacher
21. Sonic - Stiv Hey
22. Distance - Mark Reeve
23. Sabotage - Isabela Clerc (Alberto Ruiz Mix)
24. Complex - Torsten Kanzler
25. Vibrate - Overture
26. The First Rebirth - Jones & Stephenson (Reinier Zonneveld Remix)
27. Ultrasharp - Arjun Vagale
28. Thorium - A.S.H
29. I Wanna Rock - Kusp(UK)
30. Hellcast - Gaston Zani
31. The Hive - KaioBarssalos
32. Manipulate - Uakoz/Stephen Disario (Ramon Tapia Remix)
33. Disroder - Uncertain
34. Say When - Mark Greene
35. Blunt - Drumsauw
36. Strong Element - Wisna
37. Inflammation - Kusp (UK)
38. Fake - Omis (Italy)
39. Solve Coagula - George Tounisidis
40. Altered Reality - Audio State (Dok & Martin Remix)
41. Push - Deborah De Luca
42. Ride - ROBPM/MOTVS
43. Right In The Night ft Plavka - Jam & Spoon (Pig&Dan Remix)
44. Resurrection - PPK (Reinier Zonneveld Remix)


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 21, 2021)

An hour of slow, weird, chugger house music all around 100bpm - featuring tracks from Panorama Channel, Pletnev, Bufiman, Chairnogoodforback, Theus Mago, and Be Svendsen.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 21, 2021)

Grandma Death said:


> My 2020 Techno Year Mix. 4 hours of wall to wall techno. Views good or bad welcome!



I go through phases of what I like and techno hasn't done much for me over the last couple of years (apart from the really hard or fast end of it), but the important deciding factor is would I dance to that? And I'd happily dance to that mix


----------



## Numbers (Jan 21, 2021)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> An hour of slow, weird, chugger house music all around 100bpm - featuring tracks from Panorama Channel, Pletnev, Bufiman, Chairnogoodforback, Theus Mago, and Be Svendsen.



This is absolutely fantastic


----------



## Numbers (Jan 24, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> I've been playing various bits of ambient / experimental /downtemp /techno on a community radio station- aerial community radio- for a while. Great fun for me anyway, not sure about the listeners...
> 
> Track Listing:
> 
> ...



Loving this, thanks


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks Numbers much appreciated

By odd coincidence I just came to post the next one - enjoy! Much more pared back this time. I see Biosphere's new album has just come out so that will turn up somewhere in the next one.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jan 26, 2021)

Numbers said:


> This is absolutely fantastic



Thanks Numbers, appreciate that


----------



## tendril (Jan 30, 2021)

My first mix in over 5 years!



Nightcrawlers - Push the feeling on [The dub of doom]
Clivillés & Cole - Pride [Underground club mx/Lets go chanting mix]
X-Press 2 - Muzik X-Press
X-Press 2 - London X-Press [The journey continues]
Brothers Love Dubs - The Mighty Ming [Original club mix]
Andronicus - Make you whole [Original 12" mix]
Scott Mac - Keep On [Limit LM002 White Label]
187 Lockdown - Gunman [Original Mix]
Sneaker Pimps - Spin Spin Sugar [Armand's dark garage mix]
Clinton Shawe - Drum Pan Sound
Mac Zimms - Feel what I'm feeling
DJ Pierre - We gonna funk [P&C's 9am ultimate mix]
Djuma Soundsystem - Les Djinns [Swen Weber remix]
Nectar - Bellz
Coloursound - Small Phatt One [Remixed Phatt One]
Dylan Rhymes feat. Katherine Ellis - Salty [Deepgroove's Dirty House Dub]
Tube Jerk - Brainbag
Machines don't care - Afro Jacker
Fake Blood - Blood Splashing
Machines don't care - Trouble on the floor
Fake Blood - Mars
Photek - Love & War [LA Riots remix]
MGMT - Kids [Soulwax remix]
Coburn vs Gwen Stefani - Hollerback [White Label mashup]
Swain & Paris feat. Neive Armstrong - Come as one [Si Mcevoy mix]
Phonique feat Die Elfen - The red dress [Tiefschwarz remix]


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 9, 2021)

My first TechTonic Podcast for 2021. This month German based DJ/Producer and Label Owner Nadine Fehn provides 1 hr vinyl only techno mix for the show. More edging toward the melodic end of techno its a cracking mix! First 2 hours by myself.

Views good or bad always welcome!


All tracks original mixes unless otherwise specified.

1. Front Pocket - Mladen Tomic/Sian (Nicole Moudaber RMX)
2. Upper - Alberto Ruiz
3. Cyclop - Hollen (The Reactivitz Remix)
4. Heath - Bolster
5. Endurance - Kamara
6. Color Blind - Metodi Hristov
7. Collab des Todes - Oliver Immer/Klangtronik (Melissa Nikita Remix)
8. Vibration - Drunken Kong
9. Traffic - Metodi Hristov
10. Destruction - Roger Lavelle (Wex 10 RMX)
11. Induction - Gallya
12. Vertigo - Mario Ochoa
13. Traffic - Metodi Hristov
14. Toxic Trash - 18 East
15. Blasteroid - Lautaro Ibanez/Mushroom Cake
16. Streamates - Durtysoxxx (Kaiser Souzai Remix)
17. Hombre - Mark Greene
18. Culture - Mark Greene
19. Another Vision - Ignacio Arfeli
20. Radioactive - Hans Ninchritz
21. Hedonism - Timebandit/Sisko Electrofanatik
22. Symbiosis - Omis (Italy)
23. Vulpecula - Melissa Nikita
24. Are You Ready - Sian

Guest Mix: Nadine Fehn


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> I've been playing various bits of ambient / experimental /downtemp /techno on a community radio station- aerial community radio- for a while. Great fun for me anyway, not sure about the listeners...
> 
> Track Listing:
> 
> ...



This is great!


----------



## steeplejack (Feb 23, 2021)

Novy Mir - 8


----------



## rutabowa (Feb 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> This is great!


yeh that is a special mix! sounds like what I imagine the shows that guy who broadcast radio into space in that documentary sounded like.


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 27, 2021)

A producers set I did for one of my online residencies.  ALBERTO RUIZ


All Mixes Original unless otherwise specified.

1. Taurus - Hugo Bianco (Alberto Ruiz/Carlos Perez Remix)
2. Room - Alberto Ruiz
3. Parallel (Part 2)- Ken Iishi/Alberto Ruiz
4. Disturbance - Velasquez (Alberto Ruiz Remix)
5. Off (Part 2) - Alberto Ruiz/Xenia (UA)
6. Serious Road - Adoo (Alberto Ruiz Remix)
7. Kong - Slock (Alberto Ruiz Remix)
8. Substance - Alberto Ruiz
9. Nave - Carlos Perez/Alberto Ruiz
10. Our Mind - Alberto Ruiz/Dino Maggiorana
11. Molotov - Sosa Ibiza/Dalosy (Alberto Ruiz Remix)
12. Reaktor - Alberto Ruiz
13. Halcon - Alberto Ruiz


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 27, 2021)

A producers set I did for my online residency at FNOOB Techno (Kaiserdisco)



1. Cento - Mark Antonio (Kaiserdisco Remix)
2. Wake Up - Simon Berry/Luke Brancaccio (Kaiserdisco Remix)
3. Explanation - Christian Smith (Kaiserdisco Remix)
4. Close Combined (Acid Trip) - Richie Hawtin/Kaiserdisco
5. Namaka - Karotte/Kaiserdisco
6. Freedom - Kaiserdisco
7. Bi-Polar Disorder - Kaiserdisco
8. Dosnia - Kaiserdisco
9. Eris - Kaiserdsico
10. Form - Kaiserdisco
11. Schizophrenic - Kaiserdisco


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 9, 2021)

My February 2021 TechTonic Podcast. Guest mix this month comes from DJ/Producer Luis Miranda-a cracking 1 hr set with exclusive unreleased material from the man himself.

View good or bad most welcome

Tracklist


All tracks original unless otherwise specified:

1. Grinding Molars - Borne Aloft (Mladen Tomic Remix)
2. Toxic - Ronnie Spiteri
3. You Mane Me Ft Shannon B - Ronnie Spiteri
4. How Long - Pagano (Eric Sneo Remix)
5. Dangerous Delirium, - Goncalo M
6. You - Charles D (USA)
7. Arrivals -Sudo
8. White Crow - Kaiserdisco
9. Endless Motion - Dave Sinner
10. Karma - Sudo
11. Live Long & Prosper - Atroxx
12. Colour Of Rain - Goncalo M
13. Fictus - KUSP (UK)
14. Black Swan -Kaiserdisco
15. Ignorance & Fear - Brennen Grey/Atroxx
16. Acid Come -Chris Kolle
17. Vengeance - KUSP (UK)
18. Nostalgia - Mac N Dan
19. Chased - Madben/ZPKF
20. Pressure - Filterheadz/The Reactivitz
21. Recovery - Veerus
22. Injection - Alignment
23. Intro - DIAPO/The Plant Worker

Hour 2

Guest Mix: LUIS MIRANDA

1. Ackermann - Break Necks Beat (Gene Richards Jr Remix) [Uncage]
2. Luis Miranda - ID
3. Jon Hester - Instant [Rekids]
4. The Plant Worker, Diapo - Doctrine [Suara]
5. Luca Agnelli - Radicate [Kneaded Pains]
6. Alen Milivojevic & Drzneday - Control [Loose]
7. Thomas Hoffknecht - Comet [Drumcode]
8. Luis Miranda - ID
9. Hertz Collision - Step Back [Uncage]
10. Planetary Assault Systems -Raww [Cocoon]
11. Matt Sassari - Fono (Gaston Zani Rawmix) [WeRaw]
12. Joyhauser - Think People (Michael Klein Remix) [Second State]
13. Omis (Italy) - ID
14. Lowerzone - Mute [JAM]
15 Luis Miranda - ID
16. Sisko Electrofanatik, Lazar (IT) - Kompressor [Say What?]
17. Deborah De Luca - Beyond [Solamente]
18. Ignacio Arfeli - ID
19. Luis Miranda - Squall [KD Raw]
20. Industrialyzer - Tactical Frequency [Groove Matters]


----------



## sim667 (Mar 13, 2021)

So I co run a cooking/rave crossover group on facebook, and we had a livestreamed cake making competition with mixes afterward. I basically played silly hardcore bangers.

Audio of the mix if anyone wants a listen


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 14, 2021)

probably going to take a long break from here, but this is what I'm up to rn



> TRACKLIST
> 01) Merzbow - Soft Parts 1 & 2 (from Merzbox cd 50 - Annihiloscillator)
> 02) Arif Sağ & Musa Eroglu - Gurbet
> 03) Arif Sağ & Musa Eroglu - Serenler
> ...


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 20, 2021)

NovyMir-9. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 5, 2021)

My March 2021 TechTonic Podcast. Guest mix this month from DJ/Producer SUB-WASHER

View good or bad welcome. Enjoy!


1. VIBIN - Deniz Bul
2. At First - Jens Lissat/Wellenstein
3. One Day - Drunken Kong
4. The Music is Mine FT Alan T - Nicole Moudaber
5. Emotional Disorder (AM) - Mediane
6. Skylighter - Popof (Andres Campo Remix)
7. I Want To Fly - Modea
8. Zodiac - Carlo Derossi
9. Drift Line - Chris Veron
10. Azure - Carlo Derossi
11. Overlap - 2Pole
12. Seroplex - Jason Case
13. Phoenix - Drunken Kong
14. Push - Thomas Hoffknecht (Flug Mutation)
15. Primitive Sparkle - Greg Notill
16. Ground Test - Linken Ray
17. Stealth Figure - Linkan Ray
18. Primitive Sparkle - Greg Notill (Freak Unique Remix)
19. EOS- Pain & Panic (Extended Mix)
20. Close Your Eyes - Spartaque
21. Andrenaline - Airod/Amelie Lens
22. Infectious - Ramiro Lopez (Reform Remix)
23. No Mercy - Michael Klein

Guest Mix: @sub-washer

1. Techoma - Krazy
2. Sub Washer - Goa
3. Evolution Amok - Cosmic Boy
4. Kaiser Souzai - Heat Burst
5. Isolation - Dino Maggiorana
6. 2021 - Pablo-Caballero-Suriel
7. Sub Washer - Never Alone
8. Bipolar - Star (Victor Ruiz Remix)
9. Fractious - Frank Arvonio - Demolish (Velasquez Remix)
10. Alberto Ruiz- Destroy
11. Dj Sean Eboy - Methodical
12. Emanuele Millozzi - Tube
13. Rick Dyno - Big Change
14. Break Me (Paul Jamez Remix)
15. Sub Washer - TragaTraga


----------



## hiccup (Apr 5, 2021)

tendril said:


> My first mix in over 5 years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoyed listening to this earlier


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 15, 2021)

A two hour special for the tenth Novy-Mir. The usual farrago of post-Soviet, ambient, electro with a housey sting in the tail.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> A two hour special for the tenth Novy-Mir. The usual farrago of post-Soviet, ambient, electro with a housey sting in the tail.



nice mix! 
what the tune at 59 minutes please?


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 16, 2021)

Glad you enjoyed it. The tune is by Chaos in the CBD:


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2021)

steeplejack said:


> Glad you enjoyed it. The tune is by Chaos in the CBD:



wicked, love that, thanks . Their name has come up with me before, need to have a dig through.
also checked out your radio station - love the idea of those tunes busting out over the north sea 👌

ETA: the other side of that is right up my street too


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> wicked, love that, thanks . Their name has come up with me before, need to have a dig through.
> also checked out your radio station - love the idea of those tunes busting out over the north sea 👌
> 
> ETA: the other side of that is right up my street too



If you’re interested and have mixes you’d like to share just write & introduce yourself, they are cool people and very open to new faces /sounds!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2021)

I have literally just done a mix as it happens

*Spring Sun Soul X: Cosmic-High House & Techno Selection*



> This is the decennial Sun Spring Soul mix! For the last ten years running, around this time of the year I've been putting together a mix of music to celebrate the turning of the seasons. Tapping into the spirit of spring rebirth feels all the more important this year... fuck covid. Big love to everyone affected - wishing you and yours good health at the soonest. For this edition I've gone in the mix and dug out some cosmic-high, soul-vision house and techno. Really hope you enjoy - definite goosebumps for me whilst playing some of these. Positive energy all the way. Mixing up the newer with some classic golden era selections - music from the US, UK, France, Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands. As ever with the Spring Sun Soul mixes, for maximum enjoyment play with windows open and the sun shining...
> Wishing everyone a good year this year. Love one and all.
> Previous nine <Sun Spring Soul mixes here>



Darren Abrams - Loose Piano (2002)
Jeff Mills - Pacific State of Mind (2000)
Ludwig AF Rohrscheid - Xenon (2018)
Norm Tally - Change: Mike Huckabee Remix (2007)
Elkka - Every Body Is Welcome (2019)
Pepe Bradock - CU@ Minna & Lafayette (2009)
Andrew Soul - From The Early Days of House (2017)
Ace The Space - Your Special Attraction (1992)
Language - Renegade: The Guarana Mix (1990)
Lupe - Roots: Chrissy Remix (2020)
Cosmin TRG - Terminus Abrupt: Legowelt Remix (2013)
Problem House - The Party Zone (1991)
No Smoke - Oh Yes: Freedom (1990)
New Age Dance - Distant Drums (1990)
The Beloved - The Sun Rising: Mark Pritchard's Deep House Mix (1997) 


download link on the blog:
Spring Sun Soul X: Cosmic-High House & Techno Selection


----------



## Numbers (Apr 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


> I have literally just done a mix as it happens
> 
> *Spring Sun Soul X: Cosmic-High House & Techno Selection*
> 
> ...



Love these yearly Spring treats mate.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 3, 2021)

My monthly Techno Podcast TechTonic. This months guest mix comes from multi genre Dutch DJ/Producer DJ Marz

TechTonic E60 'Ten Twisted Grills' April 2021 Techno Mix _GUEST MIX_ DJ Marz 

Duration 3 hrs


All Tracks Original Mix unless otherwise specified:

1. My House - Eli Brown
2. Superstition - Ron Costa
3. House Before it Was Techno - Matt Sassari
4. Hendsup - Dubesque
5. Aliganet - Dubesque
6. Compathy - Zusan
7. Freaks & Misfits -Caitlin (Victor Ruiz Rmx)
8. In All Of This - Drunken Kong
9. Robotica - Hollen (Heerhorst Rmx)
10. Discoshit -Superstrobe/ Dominik Vailant
11. Brontide - Zafer Atabey
12. System - Kemal Vatansever
13. Saw Of Olympus - Hi-Lo/Reinier Zonneveld
14. Simulated - Carlos Inc./Actwin
15. Penitence - Rave Syndicate
16. Oscillations - George Libe
17. Dark Mind - Ben Sims/M.R.E.U.X
18. Density - George Libe
19. Dark Key - Erso
20. Reed - KUSP (UK)
21. Wildfire - Marhu
22. Reach -Stevie Best

Guest Mix: @marcel-s-11

Eli Brown - Legion (Original Mix)
Monika Kruse - Craving Desire (Original Mix)
Bultech - Spice (Original Mix)
Green Velvet - La La Land (Layton Giordani Remix)
Ron Costa - Superstition (Original Mix)
2Pole, Ursula Rucker - Alone (Original Mix)
Childov - Go (Original Mix)
Stevan Mandic - Arts of Living (Original Mix)
UMEK - Cryptic Speech (Original Mix)
T78, AKKI (DE) - New World (Original Mix)
Kaiser Souzai - One Six (Original Mix)
Zerotonine (DE) - Damage (Original Mix)
Halley Seidel - Total Reality (Original Mix)
Teenage Mutants - Fortune (Original Mix)
INDEFATIGABLE - The Dark Dance (Original Mix)


----------



## steeplejack (May 6, 2021)

The new Novy Mir is out. This was was made for subcity radio in Glasgow, aerial had a collaboration with them last weekend.



Biosphere & Higher Intelligence Agency _Meltwater_ (Biophone Records, Norway, 1996)

Elsa-Marie Pade _Etude 1962 _(Imprec Records, USA, 2014)

Aux Field _Underpass 90_ (Köta Records, Russia, 2018)

Fotoplastikon _W Drozde_ (Endless Illusion Records, Czechia, 2020)

Kedr Livansky Было время (_There was a time)_ (2MR, Russia, 2014)

Soft Blade _Yugoslavskiy Groove_ (Soft Blade, Russia, 2019)

Echoberyl _Taking the Space (shado dub remix)_ (Echoberyl, France, 2021)

Lunakid _Therapy! Feat. Dariusz Voltra (Cabaret Nocture remix)_ (Soulpunx Records, Germnay, 2017)

Esther Ofei _Chewy _(Esther Ofei, England, 2021)

AADJA _Still Wired _(Trip Records, Russia, 2020)

George Effe _Standarts_ (IN, Azerbaijan, 2019)

Alien Rain _Believe or Not_ (UFO Inc. Germany, 2019)

Vladimir Dubyshkin _Pornogrpahic Novel_ (Trip Records, Russia, 2020)

Antipole _Marble (Molchat Doma remix feat. Paris Alexander)_ (Antipole, Norway, 2021)

Chernikovskaya Hata Выпьем за любовь _(Let’s Drink to Love)_ (Russia, 2015)


----------



## Chemical needs (May 13, 2021)

Just uploaded a mix tape I made from the Touched Two compilation from Touched Music.

It's mainly ambient/ eletronica/ electro/ techno. 



widget doesn't seem to be working so here's a link: Touched Two Mixtape


----------



## MosheStrugano (May 13, 2021)

Israeli lawyer Moshe Strugano (Attorney - Moshe Strugano and Co Law firm), an expert in the “formation of offshore companies" says, I have seen some great list here. Urbanites DJ mixes are best


----------



## magneze (May 13, 2021)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 13, 2021)

The  Moshe Strugano? 









						Israeli binary options lawyer said probed by UK for money laundering and fraud
					

Moshe Strugano was arrested, freed on bail by City of London police in 2019, FT reports; source close to him says the case relates to collapsed investment firm he once advised




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2021)

*Junglism Pt.1 - Proto Jungle 1989-1991*



> Welcome to the first in a series of four mixes tapping into the past and present of the UK Jungle sound. For this first instalment I'm going back to 1989 to touch on the breakbeat-rap foundations upon which the subsequent emergent prototype Jungle sound of 1990 and 1991 was built on. Absolute time of  culture creation.
> Look out for Pt 2 1992 selection, Pt 3 will be the golden age of 1993-94, and Pt 4 will take it up the new wave of jungle producers putting out tunes today. Really hope you enjoy the series.





Track by track liner notes, download  link , tracklist etc








						Junglism Pt.1 - Proto Jungle 1989-1991
					

Welcome to the first in a series of four mixes tapping into the past and present of the UK Jungle sound. For this first instalment I'm going...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2021)

ska invita said:


> *Junglism Pt.1 - Proto Jungle 1989-1991*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes ska!


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2021)

Really into this ragga twins / junior Reid 12 for this kind of stuff ska, but it never seems to crop up in people's lists


----------



## ska invita (May 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> Really into this ragga twins / junior Reid 12 for this kind of stuff ska, but it never seems to crop up in people's lists



i like shine eye girls so i dont play it


----------



## killer b (May 15, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i like shine eye girls so i dont play it


Oh I've never really listened to the lyrics - are they anti-shine eye girls??


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i like shine eye girls so i dont play it


I thought shine eye girl is another idiom for gold-digger?


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought shine eye girl is another idiom for gold-digger?



Apparently it is slang for that yes. I have never known this and always understood those lyrics to be more literal and mean girls with pretty eyes  'trouble' in the sense men can't resist them or something... _'shine eyed girls are trouble to a man...' 









						Two Examples of "Shine Eye Gal" ("Shine Eye Girl") with lyrics
					

Edited by Azizi Powell   Latest revision - October 16, 2019   This post showcases two Reggae versions of the Jamaican folk song "Shine Eye G...




					pancocojams.blogspot.com
				



_


----------



## Orang Utan (May 15, 2021)

It's a great song but like killer b , I've never paid attention to the lyrics - I know it from that legendary Coldcut mix


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2021)

Got that tune, never knew!


----------



## steeplejack (May 16, 2021)

Novy Mir-12 is out now. Quite a lot of new stuff this time, hope you enjoy. I loved discovering Carlos Ferreira's music, beautiful ambient / drone. 



Track Listing:

Carlos Ferreira, Ely Janoville & Igor Imbu - Memorial 
Kevin Richard Martin - I Cut off my Wings 
T_A_M - Thrummy Cap 
The Colours that Rise - Special Request 
Baxter- Galore 
Soft Blade- Katenka 
Isaac Reuben – Echo Puise (Marco Solar Shuttle Remix) 
Morph 19.78- Love & Hate 
Synebot- Pomelo 
WestBam- The Mayday Anthem 
Vladimir Dubyshkin – MILF Stalker 
JKS- Fantasy Parts (Pavel K. Novalis Remix) 
Alpha Tracks- World Fair 
Postdynamic- Andromeda 
Angelina Rose- Work 
Daniel Avery- Darlinnn 
Adhil Moorish- The Fallen World


----------



## Grandma Death (May 17, 2021)

My recent residency show at HouseTech Radio (Broadcast Date 14th May 2021)
Duration: 1hr

Tracklist:

All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. My House -Eli Brown
2. Superstition - Ron Costa
3. Freaks & Misfits - Caitilin (Victor Ruiz Rework)
4. In All Of This - Drunken Kong
5. Robotica - Hollen (Heerhorst Remix)
6. Kreuzberg - Mike Del Saar/Luke Daniello
7. Dark Mind - Ben Sims/M.R.E.U.X
8. Oscillations -George Libe
9. Simulated - Carlos Inc/Actwin
10. Saw of Olympus - Hi-Lo/Reinier Zonneveld
11. Reach - Stevie Best


----------



## Numbers (May 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> *Junglism Pt.1 - Proto Jungle 1989-1991*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck me ska invita mate, absolutely wonderful.  Stunning selection.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Fuck me ska invita mate, absolutely wonderful.  Stunning selection.


ah man thanks, means a lot! part 2 tomorrow, part 3 the week after


----------



## danski (May 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> ah man thanks, means a lot! part 2 tomorrow, part 3 the week after


Shit, I meant to have another listen to that today. Didn’t quite finish it the first time. Really enjoyed what I did catch though. 
cheers


----------



## Numbers (May 21, 2021)

ska invita said:


> ah man thanks, means a lot! part 2 tomorrow, part 3 the week after


Bringing back so many memories I can't remember


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2021)

Got it on now!


----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2021)

Proper rocking down this house (and the neighbours!), nice one


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2021)

PART TWO OF THE UK JUNGLE MIX SERIES, moving on from the proto years of 1989-1991 to look at the transitional but foundational year of 1992. Download, stream, tracklist, here>>> Junglism Pt.2 - Pirate Jungle 1992 
Calling this mix Pirate Jungle as such a key role was played by pirate radio stations, particularly the likes of Weekend Rush, Kool and Defection in forging this as a sound apart, and pushing tunes that often didn't get played at the big raves.


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2021)

loving this so far, cheers Ska!


----------



## killer b (May 22, 2021)

man, i need to go out dancing.


----------



## Moronik (May 28, 2021)

A techno / electro / ghetto mix from me I did for the Warsaw Torture Boyz podcast! 
Hard as nails but quite fun i think


----------



## Moronik (May 28, 2021)

Also here's a mix I did for Natural Selection as part of their Decennium series.

Turbo ghetto booty bass all the way!!





I think this is the best mix I have ever done.......


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2021)

🦁 PART 3 OF MY JUNGLE MIX SERIES - GOLDEN ERA TIME! 🦁



What I've tried to do here is keep clear of the harder amen rinse outs, and also anything too cosmic or gurn inducing (much as I love all of that!). Going for a more bubbling vibe, with some deeper drum workouts and a couple of rarer ones in there to keep it interesting. Niceness for summer. ☀️ Stream, download link, track by track liner notes here: Junglism Pt.3 - Golden Jungle 1993-95 Next week the final mix in this series, Part 4, I'll be playing some new tunes that are reviving the jungle tradition in fine style. Part 1 Proto Jungle 89-91 and Part 2 Pirate Jungle 92 on the blog: Mikus Musik


----------



## Chemical needs (May 29, 2021)

ska invita  rinsing out your jungle history mixes at a house party. Going down a treat. Big ups!!!


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2021)

Chemical needs said:


> ska invita  rinsing out your jungle history mixes at a house party. Going down a treat. Big ups!!!


😍


----------



## cantsin (Jun 3, 2021)

ska invita said:


> 🦁 PART 3 OF MY JUNGLE MIX SERIES - GOLDEN ERA TIME! 🦁
> 
> 
> 
> What I've tried to do here is keep clear of the harder amen rinse outs, and also anything too cosmic or gurn inducing (much as I love all of that!). Going for a more bubbling vibe, with some deeper drum workouts and a couple of rarer ones in there to keep it interesting. Niceness for summer. ☀️ Stream, download link, track by track liner notes here: Junglism Pt.3 - Golden Jungle 1993-95 Next week the final mix in this series, Part 4, I'll be playing some new tunes that are reviving the jungle tradition in fine style. Part 1 Proto Jungle 89-91 and Part 2 Pirate Jungle 92 on the blog: Mikus Musik



respect for actually having an cover up in there, and still refusing to name names nearly 30 yrs after the fact


----------



## ska invita (Jun 3, 2021)

cantsin said:


> respect for actually having an cover up in there, and still refusing to name names nearly 30 yrs after the fact


 it is a pretty rare one tbf!  not even on youtube!
life is funny

(eta someone finally put it up on youtube last month it seems  48 views )


----------



## cantsin (Jun 4, 2021)

ska invita said:


> it is a pretty rare one tbf!  not even on youtube!
> life is funny
> 
> (eta someone finally put it up on youtube last month it seems  48 views )


 w/o naming names, is it on Discogs ?


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2021)

cantsin said:


> w/o naming names, is it on Discogs ?


Oh yes. I'll pm you if interested


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2021)

The final chapter in my 4-part UK Jungle series: FUTURE JUNGLE. There is definitely a Jungle revival going on - has been bubbling for a while - but I think 2020 could go down as a vintage year and a turning point - seems to be so many good tunes have come out this last year. 
 Tracklist, stream and download link here: Junglism Pt.4 - Future Jungle 2017-2021


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2021)

Whoop!


----------



## Grandma Death (Jun 7, 2021)

E61 of my TechTonic Podcast

Guest Mix: DJ/Producer-Drumsauw

Duration 3 hrs

1. Polyphase - Lee Ann Roberts
2. Instructions - Shabaam
3. Seduce - Uncertain
4. Overdrive - Alberto Ruiz
5. Rising Heart - Monika Kruse
6. The Buddahs Ear - Ken Ishii (Ben Sims Remix)
7. Remember The Time - Eric Sneo (Rework Remix)
8. Burning Angels - Eric Sneo (Dub Rework)
9. Spule - Kaiserdisco
10. Hollow Tip -Dense & Pika
11. Xcelerator - Wigbert (Pan-Pot Remix)
12. United - Alberto Ruiz
13. Control - Felix Reichelt (Daniel Boon Remix)
14. Check - Hi-Lo / Will Clarke
15. A Story of Life - Chris Von B
16. The Future is Ours - Christian Smith (Warehouse Mix)
17. Trafo - Kaiserdisco
18. Pigment - Joyhauser
19. Cheers Feat JAW - JAW/Agami Most
20. Brabos Hand - Ramon Tapia
21. Meteorite - Noemi Black
22. Ghetto Blaster - Ramon Tapia

Guest Mix Drumsauw


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2021)

So not an urbanite mix then Grandma Death ?


----------



## magneze (Jun 7, 2021)

Maybe listen to it and it'll all become clear.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2021)

magneze said:


> Maybe listen to it and it'll all become clear.


It says "guest mix"


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2021)

ddraig said:


> It says "guest mix"


it's his show


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> it's his show


yes


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2021)

???


----------



## magneze (Jun 7, 2021)

Slow day eh?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2021)

Is it an urbanite mix yes or no?
enough derailing anyway, maybe thread should be urbanites dj mixes and shows


----------



## ska invita (Jun 7, 2021)

its his show with a guest mix in the second half


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2021)

One thing about Grandma Death is consistency.

Not always my bag personally but respect for the mixes.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2021)

magneze said:


> Slow day eh?


Any recent mixes from your good self?

e2a: not a snipe, do I remember correctly and you used to spin too?


----------



## magneze (Jun 7, 2021)

Numbers said:


> Any recent mixes from your good self?
> 
> e2a: not a snipe, do I remember correctly and you used to spin too?


Nothing I've recorded. Lately I've been digging in the cupboards and mixing whatever I find. I'll try and remember to record the next one. 😬


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Is it an urbanite mix yes or no?
> enough derailing anyway, maybe thread should be urbanites dj mixes and shows


Who gives a shit?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Who gives a shit?


you clearly!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 9, 2021)

ska invita said:


> *Junglism Pt.1 - Proto Jungle 1989-1991*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just to say, I'm absolutely rinsing this and working my way through the following parts. Many thanks


----------



## Old Gergl (Jun 9, 2021)

Numbers said:


> One thing about Grandma Death is consistency.
> 
> Not always my bag personally but respect for the mixes.


This.

Not always my kind of techno, but I check for the mix each month, and I've bought tracks off the back of them regardless of who was behind the decks.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 5, 2021)

This months TechTonic Podcast. This months guest is Swiss DJ/Producer/Promoter and label owner Roger Lavelle. Roger has a shedload of experience under his belt. As well as running the IAMT label he also co-promotes 'We Need Techno' events. He's played alongside DJs like Luigi Madonna, Dave Clarke & Marco Bailey to name a few. Hes knocked out a fair few releases on Spartaques label CODEX, Technologic, BlackSnake Recordings amongst other labels.

As always any comments good or bad welcome.

All track original mixes unless otherwise specified:

My Mix

1. Underground Diva - Nerdjack (Matt Sassari Mix)
2. Violet - D-Deck/Matt Sassari
3. WIWY - Marascia/Dusty Kid
4. Amsterdam - Leo Lippolis
5. Snout Spout - T78
6. Control FT DJ Rush - Adam Beyer/DJ Rush
7. Comeback - Lucca (Tomy De Clerque)
8. Modulate - Superstrobe/Dominik Vaillant
9. Inception - Transcode
10. Distant Voices - D-Unity
11. Polaris - Alberto Ruiz/Pablo Caballero
12. Evology - Alberto Ruiz/Pablo Caballero
13. Under The Moon - TECHNE (Superstrobe Remix)
14. Athena - Hi-Lo (Ramon Tapia Remix)
15. Signs - Pan-Pot
16. Wave The Flag - Eric Sneo (Remastered)
17. Larala - Ramiro Lopez
18. Future - Drumcomplex/Uncertain
19. Musica - Ramiro Lopez
20. Vaseline Check - Luis Miranda
21. Energy - Oscar L/Ronnie Spiteri
22. Xxxl - ROBPM/MOTVS
23. Salvation - Bastet/Rommo

Guest Mix - Roger Lavelle


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 5, 2021)

Old Gergl said:


> This.
> 
> Not always my kind of techno, but I check for the mix each month, and I've bought tracks off the back of them regardless of who was behind the decks.


 It's all about spreading the music dude. Thanks for feedback.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 5, 2021)

Numbers said:


> One thing about Grandma Death is consistency.
> 
> Not always my bag personally but respect for the mixes.



Cheers dude. Thanks for comment.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 5, 2021)

ddraig said:


> So not an urbanite mix then Grandma Death ?



Its a 2hr mix by me and I always have a guest mix every month.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 8, 2021)

My last two shows from Fnoob Techno and Quest London Radio



All tracks original remix unless otherwise specified:

1. Adam Beyer/DJ Rush - Control
2. Lucca - Comeback (Tomy De Clerque Mix)
3. Hi-Lo -Athena (Ramon Tapia Mix)
4. Drumcomplex/Athena - Uncertain
5. Ramiro Lopez - Musica
6. Eric Sneo - Wave The Flags
7. TECHNE - Under The Moon (Superstrobe Mix)
8. DJ Rush/Adam Beyer - Take Me There
9. Ramiro Lopez - Larala
10. Luis Miranda - Vaseline Check
11. Eric Sneo/Virgil Enzinger - Shaded



All track original unless specified:

1. Robot Ride - Thomas Hoffknecht (D-Unity Remix)
2. Hombre - Mark Greene
3. RadioActive - Hans Mimchritz
4. Black Swan - Kaiserdisco
5., Planet X - The Yellowheads/Space 92
6. Say When - Mark Greene
7. Hydra - Lars Huismann
8. Culture - Mark Greene
9. Thorium - A.S.H
10. Injection - Alignment
11. White Crow - Kaiserdisco


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 20, 2021)

Grandma Death said:


> This months TechTonic Podcast. This months guest is Swiss DJ/Producer/Promoter and label owner Roger Lavelle. Roger has a shedload of experience under his belt. As well as running the IAMT label he also co-promotes 'We Need Techno' events. He's played alongside DJs like Luigi Madonna, Dave Clarke & Marco Bailey to name a few. Hes knocked out a fair few releases on Spartaques label CODEX, Technologic, BlackSnake Recordings amongst other labels.




nice and banging - thanks !


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 27, 2021)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> nice and banging - thanks !



My next monthly podcast goes live on the platforms this weekend-it'll be posted here. Guest is Goncalo M and my set is very much in the guest style. So if you like it banging this is very banging. Hardest tunes Ive ever played.


----------



## Mr Clutch (Aug 3, 2021)

Ragga Jungle mix I did the other night


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 4, 2021)

My monthly TechTonic Podcast. Guest mix this month comes from DJ/Producer & Label Owner Goncalo M. His mix really is spot on!

All track original Mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Dubfire - Sound Bath
2. Monika Kruse - Latex
3. Luis Miranda - The Down
4. Weska - Levine
5. Mario Ochoa - Clarity
6. Bart Skils - Golden Temple
7. Carlos Perez/ Dock & Martin - The Wild Man
8. Goncalo M & Pete Mek - Crumble Wax
9. Rene Wise - Raptor
10. Axel Karakasis - Under Trip
11. Superchumbo & Bart Skils - All Over Your Body
12. Klaudia Gawlas - Cupidus
13. Fergie - Alpha Centauri (Extended Mix)
14. Laidback Luke & Dark Chanell - Foxy Town
15. Ramon Tapia - Screwdriver
16. NP-Rio - H87
17. Cleric - Fujiwara
18. Skov Bowden - Remote Control
19. Bastet - Multiverse
20. Eric Sneo - Rock The House (2020 Rework)
21. Sebastian Kramer - Tactics
22. Dan Lewis - Killer
23. Re; Axis - Enhancing
24. Carara - Dark Slide (Without Eyes Remix)
25. I'm FGR - Tapage Nocturne

linktr.ee/DJ_Jockster


----------



## steeplejack (Aug 12, 2021)

Novy Mir 14 with a lot of new / recently released music:



Ivan Yerofeyev – Bttd (Kotä, Russia, 2020)
Biosphere- Faith & Reverence (Norway, 2020)
Aux Field- Corridor (Kotä, Russia / Georgia, 2020)
Kedr Livansky- Stars Light Up (2MR, Russia, 2021)
Soft Blade- Swamp Electro (For Young Ladies) (Soft Blade, Russia, 2021)
ARS WAS TAKEN- Magic K (Ukraine, 2019)
Second Tension- Metasiban (Ancient Methods, Germany, 2021)
Echoberyl- Salomé (Suffer Me) (France, 2021)
Thomas A.S.- Shades of Bass (Readred, Moldova, 2021)
Minube- Rayons du Soleil (Conceptual Records, Moldova, 2020)
Alianna Smit- Spectrum (Khôros Records, England, 2020)
Tøtal- Shadow001 (Death Bell Records, Armenia, 2018)
George Effe- iN (iN, Azerbaijan, 2019)
Elijan- iN fact it’s a different (iN, Azerbaijan, 2020)
Locked Club- Irak (Boysnoize Records, Germany, 2021)
Nicole- Look Up (Eerie Records, Germany / Georgia, 2020)
Kirill Mator & Max Cornflower- Energy Inside (Original Mix) (Login Records, England / Russia, 2019)
Sedef Adasi- Gel Gidelim (Germany, 2021)


----------



## Grandma Death (Aug 15, 2021)

My latest show from my online residency at HouseTech Radio

All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Mario Ochoa - Clarity
2. Bart Skils -Golden Temple
3. Goncalo M & Pete Mek - Crumblewax
4. I'm FGR - Tapage Nocturne
5. Eric Sneo - Rock The House (2020 Rework)
6. Fergie - Alpha Centauri
7. Ramon Tapia - Screwdriver
8. Skov Bowden - Remote Control
9. Superchumbo/Bart Skils - All Over Your Body
10. ROBPM & MOTVS - Xxl
11. Luis Miranda - Vaseline Check

www.facebook.com/jockster1969
linktr.ee/DJ_Jockster


----------



## Jonesy. (Aug 24, 2021)

Not sure if anyone is into Dubstep on here... 



01) 11th Hour - Orbital
02) Monty - Apollo (Mystic State Remix)
03) Sleeper - Carbon
04) Quasar - Lanikea
05) Yoofee - Seek & Move
06) Cartridge - Stone Cold
07) Teffa - Synchronise
08) Glume & Phossa - Ruins
09) WZ - Dossler (Leon Switch Remix)
10) Chad Dubz - Nilaari (Biome Remix)
11) Amit - Daaku
12) Quasar - Badlandz
13) Caspar - Broken System
14) 11th Hour - Headrush
15) Mistah - Execute
16) Conzi - Kway
17) Teffa - Gelato
18) Lord Jabu - Formality
19) Legion - We Are Many
20) Teffa - Ostrov


----------



## steeplejack (Sep 4, 2021)

Novy Mir -15: 



*Track Listing*​
noosa- raunioina (Kotä, Russia, 2020)

T_A_M- Local Ghost (Scotland, 2021)

Trhä- endlhëtonëg (self-released, 2021)

Aux Field-Pan Long (Kotä, Russia, 2020)

Kortiko- Overcome (Serbia, 2021)

Deilax- Eclipse (Russia, 2021)

Simon x AMA- Nightfall (readred, Moldova, 2021)

Kubatko- Glowworms (Czech Republic, 2017)

Popsimonova- Drive (remastered by Rude 66) (Electronic Emergencies, Netherlands / Croatia, 2019)

Kirill Mator & Max Cornflower- Dark Incrementally (Original Mix), (Login Records, 2019, Russia / UK)

Saša Radić- Cancel (Adriatikum / Psihometron, Bosnia-Herzegovina, 2021)

GAUDI & GROUCH- Mushroom Planet (Grouch mix) (England, 2021)

Borgie- Planet Italo (Adratikum / Psihometron, Bosnia-Herzegovina, 2021)

KARLSSON – Inna’s (Khôros, England, 2021)

Saint Guel- Caught Up (Phillippines) (FuFu Records, Hong Kong, 2021)


----------



## Jonesy. (Sep 7, 2021)

01) Fearless Dread - Sucker Punch
02) Yosh - Jah Said
03) Distinct Motive - Therapy
04) Maes - Jah, Jah Livin (Chad Dubz Remix)
05) Glume & Phossa - Opal
06) Dark Harmonics - F#cking Spiders (District Remix)
07) J:Kenzo - All In
08) Yoofee - Czeck Mystik
09) Main Phase - FWD Thinking (2001 Mix)
10) Mala - Da Wrath Souljahz VIP Mix
11) Sleeper - Arcane
12) WZ - Floating On Acid
13) Yoofee - Wahhh
14) Ago - So I Smoke
15) Cimm - So
16) WZ - Ruff
17) Commodo - Stakeout


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 9, 2021)

My monthly TechTonic Podcast. 2hrs 15 minutes mix by myself followed by an excklusive 1 hr mix from Paris based DJ/Producer & Label Owner NATALINO NUNES

All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Lampenfieber & Marco P - Wonder Girl (Alberto Ruiz Mix)
2. Dimitri Motofunk & George Libe - White Pill
3. Cave - Mirage (Axis Of Time Remix)
4. Mark Reeve - Theme
5. Drunken Kong - Take It
6. Skov Bowden - Fusebox
7. Marco Zaffarano - Pandoras Box (Andy Lupoli Remix)
8. Harvey McKay - Dirt Box
9. Ronnie Spiteri - All I Need
10. Drunken Kong - Impact
11. Drunken Kong - Response
12. Secret Cinema & Egbert -Random 47
13. Simina Grigoriu - Techno Monkey (Filterheads Remix)
14. NANCY Live - Convolution
15. Balthazar & Jackrock - Age Of Freedom
16. Balthazar & Jackrock - Impax
17. The Thrillseekers - Synaesthia (UMEK Extended Rework)
18. A.D.H.S & Jose Bonetto - Decipher
19. Ivan BM - Space Invader
20. Ramon Tapia - Last Step (A*S*Y*S Remix)
21. The Age Of Love - The Age Of Love (Charlotte De Witte & Enrico Sangiuliano Remix)
22. Thomas Schumacher - Hype
23. Balthazar & Jackrock - Vermillion Sky
24. Urban Train - Tiesto (Cosmic Gate Remix)
25. Marcal - The Interloper


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 2, 2021)

Two of my recent online shows:



All Tracks Original Mix Unless otherwise specified:

1. Mark Reeve - Theme
2. Drunken Kong - Take It
3. Thomas Schumacher - Hype
4. Balthazar & JackRock - Age Of Freedom
5. Secret Cinema & Egbert - Random 47
6. Balthazar & JackRock - Vermillion Sky
7. Cave - Mirage (Axis Of Time Remix)
8. Ronnie Spiteri - All I Need
9. Eric Sneo - Rock The House (2020 Rework)
10. Fergie - Alpha Centauri
11. NANCY Live - Convolution
12. Age Of Love - The Age Of Love (Charlotte De Witte & Enrico Sangiuliano Remix)



All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Flower of Life - Belocca
2. Honda - Matt Sassari
3. Anaconda - Kaiserdisco
4. Industria - Ace Alvarez
5. Deja Vu - Audiomatiques
6. Heartbreak - On/Off
7. Robotica - Hollen
8. Hidden Spark - Fractious
9. Inside - Carl Haze
10. Drop The Beat - Tom Laws
11. Zero Gravity - Ramon Tapia
12. Return To Status - Allessandro Zingrillo/Patrick Scur


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 5, 2021)

My monthly podcast. This months mix comes from Berlin DJ/Producer/Artist and Label owner Chris Lehmann



All tracks original mixes unless otherwise specified:

2hr 15 minutes: Jockster
1hr Guest Mix - Chris Lehmann

All track Original Mixes unless otherwise specified:

1. Belocca - Flower Of Life
2. Dubesque - Automatic
3. Matt Sassari - Honda
4. Kaiserdisco - Anaconda
5. Ace Alvarez - Industria
6. Audiomatiques - Deja Vu
7. Alessandro D'Avenia & Stiv Hey - Energy
8. DJ Sensible - Real Eyes
9. On/Off - Heartbreak
10. On/Off - Pressure
11. Ackerman/Raphael Dincsoy - Jack Dat (ft Raphael Dincsoy)
12. Hollen - Robotica
13. Fractious - Hidden Spark
14. Ken Iishi - Back Fist
15. Ramon Tapia - Zero Gravity (Extended Version)
16. Alessandro Zingrillo/Patrick Scuro/Philipp Lewinski Return To Status
17. Tom Laws - Drop The Beat
18. Joe Kendut - Fog
19. Nikolay Kirov/Axis Of Time - Mindtwist (Extended Remix)
20. Natalino Nunes - Falling Away
21. Lander B/Actwin - Sintra
22. Camelphat/Rebuke - The Future
23. Reinier Zonneveld - Only One Way
24. Carl Haze - Inside
25. HOF - Dark Passenger
26. DJ Sensible - Don't Let Them
27. Re: Axis - Beyond Illusion

Guest Mix: Chris Lehmann

linktr.ee/ChrisLehmann


----------



## ska invita (Oct 9, 2021)

Acid and jackin house mix!
download link in here:








						R U Ready 2 Jack? Fresh Acid Bombs
					

Will be going to the brilliant I Love Acid night at South London's Corsica Studios next week, so to get in the mood have thrown down an hour...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				



Mike Dunn - So Let It Be Houze (Original '88 Mix)
Lauren Flax - Work
Posthuman - The Benz
The Organ Grinder - Magic Box
DJ Sneak & Tripmastaz - Concentrate
BAGS Inc - D Question
DJ Haus - Ready 2 Jack (Shadow Child Remix)
Dennis Quin & Edwin Oosterwal - Synth Seller
Dennis Quin - Aciden (Chambray Remix)
Binny - Roll With It
Demiur - How Do I Ask
Aiden Tyrell - Say Wut (909)
Queer On Acid  & Robert Owens - Take Me (MASC Mix)
Gene On Earth - Bionic Beat
Hostage - Ascension
Granary 12 - Way We Do
Paranoid London - Light Tunnel
Outro: Gerd - Planet FDMX (707 Mix)



thanks fishfinger for sorting that track out


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2021)

I've just had a mix of hardcore party bangers played and posted on Solid Sound FM


----------



## danski (Oct 25, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Acid and jackin house mix!
> download link in here:
> 
> 
> ...



Been meaning to check this since you posted it. Today is the day....


----------



## danski (Oct 25, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Acid and jackin house mix!
> download link in here:
> 
> 
> ...



Loved it. Wish it was longer!


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 28, 2021)

A few of my recent shows throughout October 2021:

'DiscoShit' E6 (QuestLondonRadio)



All tracks Original Mix unless otherwise specified

1. Kaiserdisco - Anaconda
2. On/Off - Pressure
3. Ace Alvarez - Industria
4. On/Off - Heartbreak
5. Ackermann/Raphael Dincsoy - Jack Dat
6. Tom Laws - Drop The Beat
7. Ken Iishi - Back Fist
8. Lander B/Actwin - Sintra
9. Hollen - Robotica
10. Ramon Tapia - Zero Gravity
11. Reinier Zonneveld - Only One Way
12. Fractious - Hidden Spark

linktr.ee/DJ_Jockster



'TechTonic Show' E27 (Fnoob Techno)

All tracks Original Mixes unless otherwise specified:

1. DJ Sensible - Real Eyes
2. Kaiserdisco - Anaconda
3. Ken Iishi - Back Fist
4. Hollen - Robotica
5. Ace Alvarez - Industria
6. Reinier Zonneveld - Only One Way
7. Lander B/Actwin - Sintra
8. Tom Laws - Drop The Beat
9. Ramon Tapia - Zero Gravity
10. Mark Reeve - Theme
11. Fractious - Hidden Spark



'Warming You Up For The Weekend' (HouseTech Radio)

All tracks Original Mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Kaiserdisco - Anaconda
2. Ken Iishi - Back Fist
3. Fractious - Hidden Spark
4. Tom Laws - Drop The Beat
5. Reinier Zonneveld - Only One Way
6. Luigi Conte - Angel With Filthy Soul
7. Joe Kendut - Fog
8. Akermann/Raphael Dincsoy - Jack Dat
9. Lander B/Actwin - Sintra
10. Matt Sassari - Honda
11. Ace Alvarez - Industria
12. Audiomatiques - Deja Vu
13. Ramon Tapia - Zero Gravity


----------



## steeplejack (Oct 29, 2021)

Novy Mir -16 is here:



TL:

Trhä- endlëturhën (2021)
Alva Uno- selecco four (Mother Solitude Records, France / Italy, 2021)
Waveshaper- Lost in the Cloud (Sweden, 2021)
Popsimonova- Delete Yourself (Borgie Remix) (Adriatika Records, Croatia / Bosnia-Herzegovina, 2021)
Kedr Livansky – Your Turn (ft. Flaty) (Russia, 2021)
Locked Club- Two Girls (Boysnoise Records, Russia, 2019)
KVPV- Moon (Original Mix) (Meduza, Belarus, 2020)
Cavē- Residerčao (Affin, England / Brazil, 2021)
Petite Astronaute- Empty Corridors (Postdynamic, Belarus / Georgia, 2021)
Eljan- In Fact it’s a Different (DJ Exos mix) ( Club In, Azerbaijan, 2020)
Marcel Dettmann – Far Out (Planet X, Iceland / Germany, 2021)
Jacidorex- Got to Love (JKS, France, 2021)
WNDRLST- Vertigo (Holland / Hungary, 2021)
Kobosil & Somewhen- Hora (Planet X, Iceland / Germany, 2021)
Sqeef- Saccades (Postdynamic, Belarus / Ukraine, 2020)


----------



## hipipol (Nov 5, 2021)

Mixcloud - I hope I am still alive by the time it has finished uploading a 1 hr mix - WAV file - is it always so awful? Does anybody know of/use anything faster?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 5, 2021)

hipipol said:


> Mixcloud - I hope I am still alive by the time it has finished uploading a 1 hr mix - WAV file - is it always so awful? Does anybody know of/use anything faster?


I hate mixcloud and never bother listening to mixes posted to it because of the lag and it being a PITA to download from. Soundcloud or Listen to DJ Sets, Mixes, Tracks and Sounds |  hearthis.at for me


----------



## hipipol (Nov 5, 2021)

nogojones said:


> I hate mixcloud and never bother listening to mixes posted to it because of the lag and it being a PITA to download from. Soundcloud or Listen to DJ Sets, Mixes, Tracks and Sounds |  hearthis.at for me


Thanx for that - yes I am well ancient and obv need a care home pronto


----------



## ska invita (Nov 5, 2021)

hipipol said:


> Mixcloud - I hope I am still alive by the time it has finished uploading a 1 hr mix - WAV file - is it always so awful? Does anybody know of/use anything faster?


WAV files are huge, not surprised its taking ages!!
Convert it to a 320 at least before uploading?
Mixcloud compresses to something - 128? 192? anyway IIRC Souncloud too


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2021)

Tech Vibes DNB Mix
					

Just likes music. Generally.   Bishbashbosh: Bassline/4x4/Garage/Jungle Footwork/Jungle/Hardcore/Happy Hardcore/Hardcore DNB/Breakcore/Gabber  NARC’D: Drum and Bass   Sim (my actual name): Ska, Reggae




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl
				




Been getting into the new wave techy side of DNB a lot more lately. Thinking about a different moniker to ply this kinda thing under


----------



## ska invita (Jan 3, 2022)

*A double bill of deep house: with a foundational mix from me, and a mix of fresh deep house from f3z.*









						Foundational Deep House 1987-1991 vs Fresh Deep House
					

A double bill of deep house: with a foundational mix from me, and a guest mix of fresh deep house from f3z. There's so much house music that...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				






> There's so much house music that gets called _deep _these days, which is fair enough as there's many a way of going in, but this first mix is all about the original incarnation. Tracks full of sweet melancholy, rolling with no rush, drawing on the spirit of street soul and the logic of dub, and providing an emotional core to the endless second summer of love.
> 
> Featuring heavily are classic tunes from New York labels like Strictly Rhythm, Fourth Floor, and a big dose of the almighty Burrell Brothers driving the Nu Groove sound. Also touching a couple of Chicago tracks, from godfather of this sound Larry Heard and Robert Owens. A couple of rarer cuts in there too, including a previously unreleased instrumental version of Sha-Lor's 1987 deep anthem I'm In Love.
> 
> New York and Chicago both get some serious snow in winter, and there's something warming and fitting about this sound for the winter months. Larry Heard recalls on making his deep house anthem Can You Feel It "_it was in the winter and at that time I was living in this apartment that had these really big windows, kind of a loft place, and I had a view of downtown Chicago and it was snowing. All of my friends that were over that night, they all remember that visual of the snow falling and this music playing_." I love to picture that! Here's hoping this mix brightens up these dark months....






Time Out For Loving: Foundational Deep House 1987-1991

Devine Masters - Paradise (Vacuum Mix)
Arnold Jarvis - Take Some Time Out (Club Mix)
N.Y. House'n Authority - APT 3A
Mr Fingers - What About This Love (Extended Mix)
Mr Fingers - What About This Love (Dub Mix)
Aphrodisiac - Song Of The Siren (Black Sea Mix)
Soft House Company - A Little Piano
Scorpio - Shout It
Robert Owens - Visions (Album Version)
The Utopia Project - File #2
No Smoke - Righteous Rule (Vocal)
No Smoke - Righteous Rule (Dub)
Tech Trax Inc - State Of The Art (Unautomated Mix)
Tech Trax Inc - State Of The Art (Automated Mix)
After Hours - Waterfalls (3 A.M. Mix)
Sha-Lor - I'm in Love (Instrumental Version)
Fallout - The Morning After (Sunrise Mix)
Logic - The Final Frontier (Acoustic Mix)
Joey Negro - Do It, Believe It (Jeep Music)
Metro - Brownstone Express
Download link

and Fez's modern deep house mix:




Deep Winter by f3z

SPCE - Lightness
Dan Piu - A Beautiful Day
Aleqs Notal - Lighten You Up
Satoshi Tomiie - Thursday 2 AM (Ron Trent Remix Dub)
Deenamic - Fears
Baaz - Carbon Hair
Marcellus Pittman - An Afternoon Delight
Glenn Underground - Silent Pimp (Peace in My Place)
Alton Miller - All the Little Things
Chaos in the CBD - Double Dribble
Gerd - Palm Leaves (Mr Fingers Afropsychojungledub Mix)
Patrice Scott - Moments & Concepts
Zepherin Saint - Resurrect My Feelings
Alton Miller - Way of the Drum
GU - Peaceful Rage (Acid Revenge)
Leeon - That Generous Friend


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 3, 2022)

Niiiice - is there a d/l for the Fez909 mix? Mixcloud Downloaders take aaaages


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 4, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Niiiice - is there a d/l for the Fez909 mix? Mixcloud Downloaders take aaaages


try this


----------



## ska invita (Jan 7, 2022)

killer b said:


> I did this mix of psychedelic christian rock for a mate's online radio station after ending up down a pretty odd musical wormhole a few weeks ago...
> 
> It's a great hour of music I reckon - I kind of went into it thinking there might be few gems in there, but there's actually loads of albums I've ended up listening to on repeat.
> 
> ...




this might be of interest to you killer b (maybe not!) - going on the album photo and lyrics seems like a hippy christian commune folk LP









						Manna - Everyone Needs
					

View credits, reviews, tracks and shop for the Vinyl release of "Everyone Needs" on Discogs.




					www.discogs.com
				




cant see anything about them online


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2022)

ska invita said:


> this might be of interest to you killer b (maybe not!) - going on the album photo and lyrics seems like a hippy christian commune folk LP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



always keen to check out some more kumbaya tbh, cheers!


----------



## nogojones (Jan 8, 2022)

Here's one that dialectician done. He It says it's cool to post here and I was sorely tempted to post it on teh back to mine thread, but it might get more listens here.


----------



## Apathy (Jan 14, 2022)

This is one I did the other year which i forgot about.  It’s all that early breakbeat jungle techno stuff like Hardnoise, Blapps, RSW, Smith & Mighty, Masters At Work etc etc… I played it in the car earlier and it’s not too shabby at all, if I do say so myself.  If you listen to it then I hope you enjoy it (if the link even works lol it’s a mediafire one)

Kersh dj mix


----------



## danski (Jan 14, 2022)

Apathy said:


> This is one I did the other year which i forgot about.  It’s all that early breakbeat jungle techno stuff like* Hardnoise, Blapps, RSW, Smith & Mighty, Masters At Work* etc etc… I played it in the car earlier and it’s not too shabby at all, if I do say so myself.  If you listen to it then I hope you enjoy it (if the link even works lol it’s a mediafire one)
> 
> Kersh dj mix


Oh yes 
Cheers


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 23, 2022)

Novy Mir -17, first in a while:


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 27, 2022)

A few of my 2021 Techno Year Mixes. First up my monthly TechTonic Podcast-a 4 hr 2021 mix. Then my two part year mix for one of my shows:



1. Mladen Tomic & Sian - Front Pocket (Nicole Moudaber rmx)
2. Dubfire - Sound Bath
3. Ronnie Spiteri - Toxic
4. Drunken Kong - One Day
5. Belocca - Flower Of Life
6. Alberto Ruiz - Upper
7. Ron Costa - Superstition
8. Marco Bander - PPAP Key
9. Bart Skils - Golden Temple
10. KaiserDisco - Spule
11. Transcode - Inception
12. Hollen - Cyclop (The Reactivitz Remix)
13. Eric Sneo - Remember The Time (Rework)
14. Skov Bowden - Fusebox
15. Chris Veron - Driftline
16. Kaiserdisco - Anaconda
17. Kaiserdisco - White Crow
18. Mark Reeve - Theme
19. Kamara - Endurance
20. Roger Lavelle - Destruction (Wex 10 Remix)
21. Drunken Kong - Vibration
22. SUDO - Karma
23. Drunken Kong - Vibration
24. Goncalo M - Dangerous Delirium
25. Alignment - Injection
26. Big Feta - Automata
27. Lautaro Ibanez & Mushroom Cake - Blasteroid
28. 18 East - Toxic Trash
29. Hi-Lo - Athena (Ramon Tapia Remix)
30. Layton Giordani - Hyperworld
31. Ramiro Lopez - Infectious (Reform Remix)
32. Mark Greene - Hombre
33. George Libe - Density
34. Ignacio Arfeli - Another Vision
35. Kemal Vatansever - System
36. Mark Greene - Culture
37. Ken Iishi - Back Fist
38. Fergie - Alpha Centauri (Extended Mix)
39. Eric Sneo - Rock The House (2021 Rework)
40. Hi-Lo & Reinier Zonneveld - Saw of Olympus
41. Lander B & Actwin - Sintra
42. Hans Ninchritz - Radio Active
43. Ramon Tapia - Ghetto Blaster
44. Ramon Tapia - Screwdriver
45. Co Fusion - Transition
46. KUSP (UK) - Fictus
47. Renato Cohen - Pontape (Coyu & Flug Remix)



1. Alignment - Injection
2. Mark Greene - Hombre
3. Hi-Lo - Athena (Ramon Tapia Mix)
4. Fergie - Alpha Centauri (Extended Mix)
5. Layton Giordani - Hyper World
6. KUSP (UK) - Fictus
7. Rock The House - Eric Sneo
8. Ken Iishi - Back Fist
9. Co-Fusion - Transition
10. Hans Ninchritz - RadioActive
11. ROBPM & MOTVS - Xxl
12. Ramon Tapia - Ghetto Blaster



1. Bart Skils - Golden Temple
2. Drunken Kong - We Need Your Energy
3. Kaiserdisco - Spule
4. Kaiserdisco - Anaconda
5. Chris Veron - Drift Line
6. Roger Lavelle - Destruction (Wex 10 Remix)
7. Mark Reeve - Theme
8. Goncalo M - Dangerous Delerium
9. Eli Brown - My House
10. Skov Bowden - Fusebox
11. Eric Sneo - Remember The Time
12. SUDO - Karma


----------



## Grandma Death (Feb 26, 2022)

My last show for HouseTech Radio:



All tracks original mixes unless otherwise specified:

1. Dyno - Tune
2. Konrad (Italy) - From Another World
3. Ignacio Arfeli - Dirty Dub
4. Eli Brown - Addicted
5. Noemi Black - Avalon
6. Marck D & Luis Miranda - Retrocat
7. Mathys Lenne - Zone X
8. MOT3K - Tracer
9. Demon Noise - Resistance
10. Drumsuaw - Activate
11. Eli Brown - Believe
12. L'annonce Des Couleurs - Mac Zimms

linktr.ee/DJ_Jockster

And last months TechTonic Podcast with Slovenian DJ/Producer Bilboni guesting on this months show:



All track Original Mix unless otherwise specified:

Hour 1-2: Jockster
Hour 3: Bilboni

1. Gordon Raddei - Invasion
2. Peku - Shott Me (Bluntac Mix)
3. Cosmic Boys - Go
4. Ramiro Lopez & Spartaque - Egypt
5. Konrad (Italy) - The World Has Lost
6. Alberto Ruiz - Sylvester
7. Eli Brown - Believe
8. Harvey McKay - Stranger
9. Dyno - Tune
10. Mark Wise - Rumble In The Jungle (Sisko Electrofanatik Remix)
11. Mathys Lenne - Zone X
12. Ignacio Arfeli - Dirty Dub
13. Eli Brown - Addicted
14. The Rocketman - Feeling It
15. MOT3K - Tracer
16. Drumsauw - Activate
17. Wex 10 - 11 November
18. Marck D & Luis Miranda - Retrocat
19. Konrad (Italy) - Another World
20. Demon Noise - Resistance
21. Noemi Black - Avalon
22. Ignacio Arfeli & Mark Michael - Blackout
23. Luis Miranda - Vimana
24. EFTEE - Rave Inn
25. Mha Iri - Open Up

Hour 2 Guest Mix Bilboni

Oliver Schories - Devon (Oliver Huntemann Remix)
Matt Lawry_Black Swan_(Original Mix)
Weska - Bermudiana (Original Mix)
Timmo - Mind's Eye (original Mix)
Broken Robot - Paranoid Goer (Original Mix)
BILBONI & Drzneday - Actus (Original Mix) release date 8.feb.2022
Space 92 - Cyberspace (Original Mix)
HI-LO, Reinier Zonneveld - String Theory (Original Mix)
UkNw - Nothing To Hide (Original Mix)
Peter Yorck_- Asklepios_(Original Mix)
UMEK - Frequency different (Original Mix)
Hell Driver - We Are Not Alone
Ugur Project - Galaxy (Original Mix)
Karim Alkhayat - System Error_(SAM WOLFE Remix)


----------



## steeplejack (Mar 11, 2022)

Novy Mir - 19 : Ukraine special


----------



## chriswill (Mar 21, 2022)

1. Chariot of Love (Original Mix) Kill The Void
2. Future Retro III (Original Mix) Claudio PRC, Blazej Malinowski
3. Here With You (Stereoclip Remix) Netsky, Lost Frequencies
4. Belphegor (Original Mix) Franck Roger
5. Hypotheses Vakula
6. Quantum Strikes (Halfred Remix) Key-G
7. WHY'd (Original Mix) Wapi
8. Summer Dreams (Original Mix) Rekab
9. Vervet (Original Mix) Martin Gore
10. Amor (Original Mix) Moreza
11. Datura Ritual (Original Mix) ÜNAM
12. Nothing Will Ever Be The Same (Original Mix) Stelios Vassiloudis


----------



## Grandma Death (Mar 25, 2022)

My monthly TechTonic Podcast. This months special guest is up and coming DJ/Producer Black Synth (IT)

Full track list:

Hours 1-2 Jockster
Hour 3: Black Synth

1. Eme Kulhnek - Better Man
2. Eme Kulhnek - Loosen Leash
3. KiNK - Disco Spectrum
4. Solardo - Riser
5. Marco Zaffarano & Andy Lupoli - Darkness
6. Moodyboy - Time Code
7. Anina Owly & Thomas Klipps - It's A Vibe
8. Alberto Ruiz - Shinja
9. Orbital - Belfast (Anna Techno Mix)
10. Transcode - Synesthesia
11. Childov - Go
12. MNLR - Agroo Seeker
13. Marco Zaffarano & Andy Lupoli - Low Tide
14. Max Tresher - Float Leave
15. Veerus - Yard
16. Macwillis - Moving
17. Thomas Hoffknecht - Dimensions (Ferhat Albayrak RMX)
18. Sinisa Tamamovic - Passion
19. Egbert - Overpressure
20. Matt Sassari - Goi (Ramon Tapia Remix)
21. Dok & Martin - Planetary
22. Christian Smith - Turn The Lights (Alessandro Grops RMX)
23. Ignacio Arfeli & Mark Michael - Blackout

Guest Mix: @blacksynth_it


----------



## chriswill (Mar 27, 2022)

1. Invisible Motion (Original Mix) Darren Bray
2. Symphony of the Night (ZAHNA Remix) Saléh (NL), Around Us
3. Missing Lines (Echo Daft Remix) K3V (SL)
4. Junipero (Extended Mix) Tombo (US)
5. Orange Skies (Cosmaks Remix) Wolkengrau
6. Sustancia (Facundo Santos Rmx) Sebastian Haas
7. Days Like These (Original Mix) Waxman (CA)
8. Just a Dream (Original Mix) Imanol Iturrieta, Federico Flores
9. Marylinn (Petar Dundov Remix) Jorgio Kioris
10. Orion (rAin Remix) Kenan Savrun
11. Parallel (Original Mix) Soulmade (AR)
12. Feelings (Original Mix) Ivan Baffa
13. Let It Go (Original Mix) Kazko


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2022)

Promo mix for upcoming night we;re doing...positive vibes for hard times

write up and download link here:








						Southside Sessions: Bumping House & Jumping Garage
					

Along with a couple of friends we're starting up a new series of club nights in my patch of South London - calling these nights the Southsid...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				






Southside Sessions: Bumping House & Jumping Garage​
D Tune - Just An Organ (1993)
The Messenger - Guide My Soul (1993)
Sounds of Blackness - The Pressure (Booker T Lick) (1997)
RIP Productions - Work It (1996)
Johan S - Bogus (2019)
Soledrifter - I Said (SE Studios & Steve Seck Ruff Dub) (2020)
D Base - Base Theory (2000)
Jay Funk - Shout It Out (Statix Mix) (2021)
Stones Taro - Again (2021)
Marc Cotterell - Blues For You (Danny J Lewis Rework) (2019)
Mad Villains, Dantiez - More (2018)
Groove Skool - To A Better Place (Caution's Dub) (2020)
Bailey Ibbs - We Run (2021)
Jeremy Sylvester - Something For Your Mind (2017)
Two Tone Productions - Heavy Like Lead (2021)
Zac Stanton - Reeces Pieces (2021)
DJ Hermit - Blow The Roof Off (2018)
Johan S - Play Me Down (2018)
Billy Butler - 2020 Vision (2021)
Oppidan - Delfino Square (2021)


----------



## chriswill (Apr 2, 2022)

1. Kingston M13 (Original Mix) Dylan Forbes
2. Street Wisdom (Original Mix) Josh Baker
3. Bang (OnDaMiKe Remix) MC Flipside, 2 Tall Keith
4. Bass Express (Extended Mix) Ondamike
5. 808 Alert Penguin (Original Mix) PINGÜINO
6. Survival Mode (Original Mix) Maya Jane Coles
7. Rumination (Original Mix) Dylan Forbes
8. Se Tá Solteira (Instrumental) VHOOR, FBC
9. Reboot Complete (Original Mix) Alex Jann, DJ Haus, Cyberdine Systems Corp.
10. Banging The Beats (Original Mix) Ondamike
11. Don't Back Down (Original Mix) Ondamike, DJ DIlect
12. I Got The Power (Original Mix) DJ RingMaster
13. Midnight Special (Original Mix) Rassan
14. I Need U (Original Mix) UFO Project
15. Exactly Choice (Original Mix) Sergei Orange
16. OMG (OnDaMiKe Remix) Face & Book
17. 1999 (Original Mix) Rasco, Jonay
18. City Lights (Original Mix) Ondamike
19.The Return Of The Living Bomb (Huda Hudia & DJ30A vs Kid Panel Remix) The Darrow Chem Syndicate
20. Lucid Desire (Extended Mix) GVN
21. To Rave (Farsight Remix) Stones Taro
22. Classic (The brainkiller) Cude


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 6, 2022)

I was just relistening to this mix me and my friend did a few years ago and was struck by how AWESOME it is so thought would post it. It is experimental/screwed dub sounds; we were quite into playing records slowed down then. Some Cabaret Voltaire, some Shaka killers, some lovers rock at the wrong speed etc


----------



## chriswill (Apr 9, 2022)

1. Euphoria (Extended Mix) Mr. Sosa
2. We Will Fade (Original Mix) Matter
3. Ghost of My Earth (Extended Mix) Dumitresku
4. Forests Wind (Original Mix) G.Zamora
5. Trips (Original Mix) Man Power, Heidemann
6. Children of the Night (Solarstone Reconstruction) XABISO
7. Lido (Original Mix) Bicep
8. Capitulation (Original Mix) Adam Pits
9. Truth (Nero Grey's Timewarp Remix) Drexmeister, Roxanne Bourne
10. Where Have You Been (Original Mix) Dylan Dylan
11. Kites (Original Mix) Kasper Bjørke
12. Dawn Forest (Original Mix) Morhyp


----------



## chriswill (Apr 10, 2022)

1. On a Plateau (Original Mix) Rudolf C
2. There Is A Cost (Original Mix) Ternion Sound
3. I'm Back (Original Mix) Bocha (UY)
4. Things Wild (Club Mix) Ondamike
5. Powers And Skills (Original Mix) Prato
6. Perverse Consciousness (Original Mix) Botwin
7. My Control (Original Mix) Sergei Orange
8. Occult (Original Mix) Bartdon
9. On Repeat (VRIL Remix) Holger Zilske
10. Down To Love (Extended Mix) Ondamike
11. Desert Casualty (Original Mix) Son Orbis
12. The Piano Dub (Original Mix) K4DJ
13. Let Me Dance (Original Mix) System Error
14. Uh Yeah (Thee Acid Song) (Salva Remix) Thee Mike B, Boy Stephen, Robyn Katz
15. Bait & Switch (Original Mix) Destrata


----------



## chriswill (Apr 15, 2022)

1. Whatever (Original Mix) 88Dubs, SHDOW
2. She's In Heaven (Original Mix) Clarian
3. God Is a Witch (Kalipo Remix) shi offline
4. Utopia (Original Mix) JP Castro
5. Soul (Original Mix) Asomnia
6. Gods Of Hall (Extended Mix) Nikola Melnikov, Max Sorokin
7. Holy Toledo (Original Mix) Out of Sorts
8. Serenity (ATOEM Remix) Popof
9. Awaken The Soul (EarthLife Remix) Soul Button, Photographs.
10. St. Etienne (Original Mix) Anders.
11. Miracle (Original Mix) Calamar Crew, Notre Dame
12. Hope (Extended Mix) Heard Right, OAI
13. Garden Of Peace (Raphael Mader Remix) Power Circle


----------



## steeplejack (Apr 15, 2022)

Novy Mir -21
Track Listing:

Docetism- Varagavank (Nichts, Poland, 2016)

Perila- Double Echo (Urvakan, Armenia / Germany, 2022)

Kortiko- Impassive (Serbia, 2022)

Flora Yin Wong- Eve (Standard Deviation, Ukraine, 2022)
*Bodya Konakov- Climbing (ШЩЦ, Ukraine, 2022)*​Renevich- Твій сон, твій страх (Ukraine, 2020)

Burial & Four Tet- Moth (England, 2022)

OPL- Transparent (Alexskyspirit mix) (Postdynamic, 2022, Spain / Belarus)

Basis Change- Broken Links (Affin, Germany, 2022)

Joachim Spieth- Dark Matter (G-Man remix) (Affin, Germany, 2021)

Techno Experimental Sound System – An Electric Shadow (Bosnia-Herzegovina, 2001/2018)

Attaché – Sarajevo (Poland, 2015/17)

Yan Cook- Cryptic (Ukraine, 2021)

OMON Breaker- Freak Machine (Ukraine, 2020)

u.r.trax- atom heart (trip, Germany / Russia, 2022)

Attaché- Walls (Poland, 2017)

Uf0- Planetrave (Ganzfeld Records, The Netherlands, 2022)


----------



## Mr Clutch (May 10, 2022)




----------



## steeplejack (May 26, 2022)

Novy Mir -22:



Gligor Kondovski – Light at the End of the Tunnel (stotrojka, Macedonia, 2021)

Carl Stone- Banteay Srey (USA, 1991)

Docetism- Rapture (Nichts, Poland/ Armenia, 2021)

T_A_M- The Gulls Are Protected Whether You Like it or Not (Serene Wood Sound, Scotland, 2016)

Koloah- Breath (Salon Imaginalis, Ukraine, 2018)

Rikaloski- Untitled (stotrojka, Macedonia, 2021)

Valio Sanzini- Il Buio Democratico (Synthelan, Bosnia-Herzegovina, 2020)

Ström (UA) - Hiraeth (Postdynamic, Ukraine/ Belarus, 2021)

Kittin- continue (France, 2022)

Yan Cook- Hook (Ukraine, 2021)

Omon Breaker- Bad Future ft. Garden Krist (Standard Deviation, Ukraine 2021)

Stef Mendesidis- Pain Killer (Klockworks, Ukraine / Germany 2019)

DJ HEARTSTRING- One Night in North Glasgow (Lobster Theremin, England / Germany 2022)

 UfO- Planetrave (Ganzfeld Records, Netherlands, 2022)


----------



## nogojones (May 26, 2022)

steeplejack said:


> T_A_M- The Gulls Are Protected Whether You Like it or Not (Serene Wood Sound, Scotland, 2016)


cupid_stunt farmerbarleymow 

This one's just for you


----------



## Private Storm (May 26, 2022)

chriswill said:


> 1. Chariot of Love (Original Mix) Kill The Void
> 2. Future Retro III (Original Mix) Claudio PRC, Blazej Malinowski
> 3. Here With You (Stereoclip Remix) Netsky, Lost Frequencies
> 4. Belphegor (Original Mix) Franck Roger
> ...



Not normally my cup of tea, but this is awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## Private Storm (May 26, 2022)

Here's my latest one. Unashamedly pop/mainstream in places, with maybe more vocals than the whole of all the mixes posted here last year, but it's ok as a soundtrack to more of the mundane tasks

Latest MIx - Return to Phat Planet


----------



## Grandma Death (May 28, 2022)

My last two TechTonic Podcasts and one of my last shows for HouseTech Radio:



Hour 1-2 Jockster
Hours 3-4 (Guest Diego Gonzalez)

All tracks original mixes unless otherwise specified:

1. Ron Costa - Verve
2. Stiv Hey - Starlight
3. Hertz Collision & Gene Richards Jr - Impressions
4. Gary Beck - Submarine
5. Drunken Kong - Sense
6. Tom Laws & Fay Andrews - Time & Place (Spencer Dunning Remix)
7. Harvey McKay - Pull Up
8. Zesar Mer - El Sintoma (Alberto Ruiz Remix)
9. Pig & Dan - Foundation (Alberto Ruiz & Caden Remix)
10. UMEK - Dream Logic
11. Sugur Shane & Eddie Martinez - Serving It Up
12. Gary Burrows - Take Me Up
13. Rikson - Snapshot (David Bau Remix)
14. Hi-Lo & Eli Brown - Industria
15. Ramon Tapia - Solar System (Extended Version)
16. Lucas Aguilera - Talamo
17. A.S.H - Thorium (Rebel Boy Remix)
18. Kinetic Effect - Goncalo M
19. Jacopo Susini - Visitor
20. Speedy J & Reinier Zonneveld - Nummer 3
21. Melody's Enemy & I Am Bam - Sounds
22. Mario Ochoa - Rush
23. Belocca - Sabotage
24. Christian Giltch - Dark Side (Drumsauw Remix)

Hour 3 Guest Mix: @djdiegogonzaleznewguass



Hours 1-2: Jockster
Hour 3: Andy Lupoli

All tracks original mixes unless otherwise specified:

1. Josh Wink - Balls Back (Marco Farone Mix)
2. Carbon - Dont Want To Sleep
3. D-Unity - Rebirth
4. Don Rimini & Jackin Trax - Definition
5. Sisko Electrofanatik & Lowshape - Anthem of Light
6. Drunken Kong - Sphere
7. Luis Miranda - Stay Awake
8. Adoo - Hypno Dance
9. Belocca - Electric Human
10. Timekube - Insomnia
11. Uncertain - Confuse
12. Lily Palmer - Don't Look Back
13. Drumsauw - Unhinged
14. Arjun Vagale - Flash
15. Ramon Tapia - Tamashi (Extended Version)
16. Ugur Project -Strobe
17. Luis Miranda - Rexistance
18. Joyhauser - Tape Space
19. Belocca - Soul Spirit
20. Modea - Era Of Rave
21. Kladia Gawlas - Sequence
22. Wehebba - Dynamo
23. A.D.H.S - Zulu
24. Drumcell & Thomas Hoffnecht - Arrp

Hour 3 Guest Mix ANDY LUPOLI



All tracks original mixes unless otherwise specified:

1. Ramon Tapia - Tamashi
2. Michael Klein - Jedynak
3. Klaudia Gawlas - Sequence
4. Drumsuaw - Unhinged
5. Modea - Era Of Rave
6. TimeKube - Insomnia
7. Belocca - Soul Spirit
8. Belocca - Electric Human
9. A.S.H - Thorium (Rebel Boy Remix)
10. Matt Sassari - Goi (Ramon Tapia Mix)
11. Ignacia Arfeli & Mark Michael - Blackout

linktr.ee/DJ_Jockster


----------



## ska invita (Jun 2, 2022)

Celebrating the 30th anniversary of 1992 Rave Magic with a mixtape in a classic C90 cassette style, two sides of 45mins each, taking in the spectrum of sounds of the era. It was a year when tempos raced ever faster and so the theme here is Side A has tunes at the 130-140 bpm mark, and Side B 150+ bpm tunes.
Olden and golden...
Download link / Stream / Write up / Tracklist >>>








						Back To The Future 1992 Rave Mixtape
					

The UK breakbeat rave sound of 1992 celebrates its 30th anniversary! I'm marking this milestone with a mixtape: in a classic C90 cassette st...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				







ETA: also now on youtubes ;P


----------



## sim667 (Jun 6, 2022)

Looks like I didn't post this one I recorded for Solid Sound FM about 7 months ago....... shamelessly hard party bangers.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 20, 2022)

We did a guest spot on radio and got Nappa out of Model Home to get on the microphone over it, it was a fun evening lots of guinness was drunk


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2022)

20 Minutes of Hype!! Drum and Bass Bombs​
A little 20 minute hype upfront DnB mix incoming!! Bomb after bomb, quick fire, blasting!! Some hype energy to gear up ahead of some upcoming summer parties...

Download link on the blog







Just Jungle - As We Enter (Remix)
Twisted Individual - Bagoshite (Isaac Maya Remix)
Toxinate - Bumbaclart Wobbles
Trex - Dopamine (VIP)
Pengo & Magenta - Elevate
Andy Slopes and Madcap - Scatter
Uneak - Sound Boy Hear This
Dub Phizix - Slush Puppeh
De-Tune - Vatican Cameo
Taxman - The Fever
Ray Keith - Dark Soldier (Benny L Remix)


----------



## Grandma Death (Jul 8, 2022)

My latest Techno podcast...2 hours from me and my guest this month is Marca Zaffarano

All track original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Kaufmann (DE) - Tautology
2. Ronnie Spiteri - Falcon
3. On/Off - Rouge
4. Pablo Say - Faith
5. Matt Sassari & Patrick Berg - You Give Me
6. Nakadia - Here we Are
7. BLR/Robbie Rise/Aname - Influencer (Extended Mix)
8. Enrico Sangiuliano - Future Dust
9. Xander - Villa Jam
10. On/Off - Modul
11. Anderson Noise & Spuri - Heritage
12. Tiger Stripes - Nocturne
13. Xander - Purp
14. Ronnie Spiteri - False Love (Extended Mix)
15. Patrick Branch - Fly Higher
16. SHDDR - Lethal Collision
17. Anna Reusch - Beside
18. Genix - Fiyah (Extended Mix)
19. Sinisa Tamamovic - Nostalgia (Groovy Mix)
20. Weska - Alter Ego
21. Anna Reusch - Beside (Zafer Atabey Remix)
22. Flug - Acid Thought
23. Patrik Berg - Dance With Demons
24. S.O. Project - Direct Dizko (T78 Remix)
25. Lucas Aguilera - Change Your Future

Hour 3 - Marco Zaffarano


----------



## ska invita (Jul 31, 2022)

.


----------



## chriswill (Jul 31, 2022)

1 Acid Lollipop (Original Mix) Bodytricks, Kuzio 
2 Serenity (Original Mix) Arash Shadram, Sophijan 
3 Through The Glass (Original Mix) Fehrplay 
4 New Dopamine (Extended Mix) Che-Yung 
5 Orbital (Original Mix) Fur Coat 
6 Luna splendida (Original Mix) Infinite Low 
7 Mood Converter (Original Mix) Evan Gastel 
8 Distant Shadows (Original Mix) KaterUnser 
9 A Phase (Dub Mix) Deeper Than L 
10 I Need Awakening (Original Mix) MaIaM 
11 Never (Colyn Extended Mix) Joris Voorn 
12 Never Enough (Original Mix) Kotelett & Zadak


----------



## chriswill (Aug 14, 2022)

1 Sky Blues (2020 Re-Invented Icarus Mix) Airwave
2 Memories of the Future (Original Mix) Bynomic
3 On the Moon (Original Mix) ND Catani
4 La Prima (Original Mix) Frankie M., Valentina Chaves
5 Modular Obsession (Original Mix) Hotworx
6 Samanta (Original Mix) Leandro Caceres
7 Wave of Lights (Original Mix) Gaston Sosa, Dianarp
8 Ayax (Hans Seance Remix) D.X.Xavier
9 Secret Garden (KYOTTO Remix) Kaspar Tasane
10 So Right (Original Mix) Jay FM
11 Hello Space (Julian Rodriguez & Nico Cerban Remix) TD


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2022)

Old mix I never uploaded until now. Couple of dodgy mixes at the end. Enjoy!


----------



## johnny clash (Aug 31, 2022)

a jungle thing



Sub Foundation & Duderonomy - Messenger (Echo Deck) 
Digital & The Green Man - Hijacked (Function) 
Neekeetone - Rest In Dub (Neekeetone)
 Robert Lee - Come Now Sound Boy (Coco Bryce remix) (Rhythm Discs!) 
FFF - Superhero Can't Test (Myor)
 Beastie Boys with Lee "Scratch" Perry - Dr. Lee, PhD (Capitol) 
DJ Sofa & Tim Reaper - At The Controls (Future Retro) 
?? - ?? 
Duburban - Hop Groove (Dangerous Goods)
 Duburban - Can't Stop The Feeling (dub) 
?? - Intensified (dub)
 Earl Grey - Boketto Bells (dub)
 Earl Grey - Break Stride (dub) 
Signor Strisce - Fiyah Down Below (Rotterdam Beats)
 Duburban - What's Going On (Dangerous Goods) 
Duburban - Reality Groove (Mediator Music)
 Duburban - Special Request (dub) 
Badger Bob - Muddy Dub Jember Remix (dub)
Zion12 - Level 7 (dub)
Thermal - Together Only (Thermal)


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 1, 2022)

My last monthly podcast TechTonic. Guest mix this month comes from producer/DJ Halley Seidel

TechTonic E75 'Tired & So Obscene' July 2022 Techno Podcast _GUEST MIX_ Halley Seidel*



1. Drunken Kong - How Far Do We Go
2. Alberto Ruiz & Caden - Polygon
3. Mindcoded - Everything You Feel
4. Keev - Ketmosphere
5. F-Rontal - Forever
6. Filtrack - Stage 2
7. Cosmic Boys - Carbon
8. Tiger Stripes - Renegade
9. DJ Dextro - Polished Zoom
10. Joyhauser - Crawler
11. Brennen Grey - Way Back
12. Drumsauw - Crytpo
13. Ramon Tapia - Morphing (Extended Version)
14. Gary Beck - Pink Castles
15. Lander B - Atom
16. Jason Johnson (DE) - Post Vitam
17. Brennen Grey - Way Back
18. Joyhauser - Love Servant
19. Tasso - Fetic (Extended Mix)
20. Kaspar (DE) - No Escape
21. Cosmic Boys - Reality
22. Drumsauw - Method
23. Flug - The Punisher
24. Genix - Ba55 I5land (Extended Mix)

Hour 3 GUEST MIX *HALLEY SEIDEL


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 3, 2022)

Some of my shows from my residencies at Fnoob and House Tech Radio









Track List for HTR Show:

1. KhoMha - Invidia
2. The Reactivitiz/DJ SeanEBoy - Dirty Groove
3. Dok & Martin Transporter
4. Bastet & Samuel Well - Vertigo
5. Lautaro Ibanez - Bassline On
6. Ferhat Albayrak - Poetic Justice
7. Filterheadz - Keep On Moving
8. Yves Deruyter - Back To Earth (Rave Mix)
9. NOAISE - Black Rave
10. Pleasurekraft - Sex & The Machine
11. Neither Nor - Nest
12. Broken Robot - Anatis

linktr.ee/DJ_Jockster


----------



## chriswill (Sep 9, 2022)

1 Rave On You A.A.L. (Against All Logic)
2 In Dreams (Original Mix) Corben
3 Lost (Original Mix) Arnodd
4 Zugluftzug (Original Mix) Fred und Luna
5 Kites (Original Mix) Kasper Bjørke
6 Beacons Were Lit (Original Mix) LEV
7 Where Have You Been (Original Mix) Dylan Dylan
8 Supermoon (Original Mix) Kosco
9 Holothrust (Original Mix) Neil Parnell
10 Window and Figure, Space and Volume (Original Mix) Sensual Physics
11 Four Twenty (Original Mix) One Function
12 Moving Hands (Original Mix) Kolsch, Mike Sheridan
13 Reflections (Lycoriscoris Remix) TWO LANES


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 22, 2022)

My August 2022 Techno Podcast.

Hours 1-2 (Jockster)
Hour 3 (Maxie Devine)

All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. KhoMha - Invidia (Extended Mix)
2. Metodi Hristov - Extreme Ways
3. HI-LO & Space 82 - Mercury
4. Dok & Martin - Transporter
5. Bastet & Samuel Well - Vertigo
6. The Reactivitz & djseanEboy - Contention
7. The Reactivitz & djseanEboy - Dirty Groove
8. Neither Nor - Nest
9. Gianni Di Bernardo - Head
10. Genix - Acid Machine (Extended Mix)
11. Belocca - Trust in Uncertain Times
12. NOAISE - Blackrave
13. Broken Robot - Anatis
14. Lautaro Ibanez - Bassline On
15. M.I.T.A - Dusty
16. Yves Deruter - Back To Earth 2001 (Rave Mix)
17. Mac & Dan - Wargarden
18. Filterheadz - Keep On Moving
19. Ferhat Albayrak - Poetic Justice
20. Pleasurekraft - Sex & The Machine
21. Bjornson - Excess
22. Rowetta & Gary Burrows - No Different
23. Kai Tracid & A.S.Y.S - Rave The Planet (Patrick Berg Remix)


----------



## PartTimer (Sep 25, 2022)

In-Flight Entertainment
					

Listen to In-Flight Entertainment by Ed White on hearthis.at | Drum & Bass




					hearthis.at
				




1) Dillinga - Soverign Melody
2) DJ Trace - Lost Entity (New York Mix)
3) Kloke - Tuff Luv
4) Source Direct - Bliss
5) The Alliance-Virtual Heaven
6) Static Imprints- Untitled Saturday
7) ASC - After Dark
8) Ruffkutt - It's A Feeling
9) White Lightning -So Many Tears
10) PFM - The Language of Love
11) PFM -Dannys Song


----------



## Numbers (Sep 28, 2022)

PartTimer said:


> In-Flight Entertainment
> 
> 
> Listen to In-Flight Entertainment by Ed White on hearthis.at | Drum & Bass
> ...


Nice bit of kit that, proper enjoyed it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 18, 2022)

Some tunes I bunged together, techno / acidy. Apologies for no track listing


Bahnhof Strasse you might like it.


----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 24, 2022)

My September 2022 TechTonic Podcast:



TechTonic E77 'The Pastures We Call Society' September 2022 Techno Podcast _GUEST MIX_ CHRIS VERON

Hours 1-2 Jockster
2-3 Chris Veron

All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. Drunken Kong - Balance
2. Efan Feekar - Chainsmokers
3. Harvey McKay - Caffeine
4. Christian Smith - Zacapa
5. Eli Brown - Deep Down
6. Exium/Dynamic Forces - Divine Retribution
7. Dok & Martin - Dark Sun
8. Oscar Escapa - Cricket
9. Balthazar & Jack Rock - Metamorposis
10. Oscar Escapa - Groove Enemy
11. DJ Dextro - Unbalance
12. Ramon Tapia - Bring It On Down
13. Storm - Time To Burn (Balthazar & Jackrock Remix)
14. Uncertain - Renegade
15. Goncalo M - Sirith River
16. Sisko Electrofanatik - Apnea
17. Filterheadz/Horatio - Metaphysical
18. Goncalo M - Anduin River
19. Michael Klein - Aspect
20. Eli Brown - Cant Stop The Feeling
21. Sharpside - Space Cruising (Wehebba Remake)
22. Belocca & Nusha - Serenity
23. Celic/Paxtech - Dying Sign
24. Belocca - Trust In Uncertain Times

Hour 3 @dj-chrisveron

TrackList:

01. Julio Navas, Gustavo Bravetti & David Amo – Raw (Tony Romera Rmx) / Toolroom
02. Chris Veron – Critical Thoughts / Nova Collective
03. Matt Sassari & Green Velvet - Dance Or Die / Sass
04. Gaga – Tension (Bermio Remix) / Dark Face
05. Sam Paganini – Rave (Adam Beyer&Layton Giordani Remix / Drumcode
06. Chris Veron – Motokobo / Promo ID
07. Kaiserdisco - Together One Time / Drumcode
08. Fruhwerk – Love For You / Set About - Promo
09. Bilboni – Xertz / Miles On Mars
10. Rebuke – Dystopia / Drumcode
11. Empiric Mind - Atilla / Gryphon
12. Enrico Sangiuliano – The Sound Of Space / NINETOZERO
13. Reinier Zonneveld, HI-LO – Flying Octopus / Filth On Acid
14. Ramon Tapia – Bring It On Down / SayWhat?


----------



## PartTimer (Oct 27, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Nice bit of kit that, proper enjoyed it.


Cheers, glad you enjoyed it 😎


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 6, 2022)

Part 2


----------



## magneze (Nov 23, 2022)

Posted on the recent hard house thread, but thought it could also go here. This mix will be 20 years old in January but not been shared before. Well, apart from on that thread. 



MP3: magneze-spacehopper_mix.mp3 - Shared with pCloud


----------



## chriswill (Dec 3, 2022)

1 Mine (Original Mix) Funk Off (AR)
2 Want U Back Husky, Letta
3 From Afar (Extended Mix) Solanca
4 From A Distance (Monkey Safari Remix) Zoo Brazil Ft. Wolf And Moon
5 The Wonderful Bubble (Original Mix) Alexander Koning, Ed Dejon
6 I'm Movin On (Alexander Hristov Remix) Maxim Kurtys, Becky Rutherford
7 Don't Worry (Original Mix) Sergio Pardo
8 House Is A Feeling feat. Kenneth Bailey (Jeremy Bass Remix) Menini & Viani, Kenneth Bailey
9 Greenlights (Mixshow Edit) Alex Sonata, TheRio feat Dean Chalmers
10 Hold Me Down (Original Mix) Benny Camaro
11 Now (Original Mix) Coca District
12 Hung Up (Original Mix) Jerome Robins, Mart
13 Power (Radio Edit) Chris Brogan, Nicole Tyler
14 Get Up (Original Mix) K69
15 Far Out (Original Mix) Matt Caseli, Adrian Taylor
16 Make U Love Me (Extended Mix) Tujamo
17 Make One Love (Extended Mix) Samma
18 A Better Soul (Extended Mix) Bout


----------



## rutabowa (Dec 10, 2022)

Due to noone buying tickets I was forced to go to the bonnie prince Billy concert, and I'm so glad I did. It is good hearing a master at work, he is just the best at doing his thing. Just him and guitar too, which I prefer to a band. Amazing. There was one song in particular which might be new, "like it or not" maybe, which was stunning.


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 10, 2022)

A few of my recent shows:



All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. DJ Boris & Siege - Oh
2. Alan T & Nicole Moudebar - The Volume (Will Clarke Remix)
3. Loco & Jam - Detonate
4. Alberto Ruiz & Juan Arbos - Hypnotic
5. Heerhorst & Teenage Mutants - Teatro
6. Marco Faranoe - Dramatizer
7. Filterheadz & Horatio - Bells Of Brightones
8. Drunken Kong - In The Air
9. Drunken Kong - Temptation
10. Gary Burrows - Andrenaline
11. Mik & Ale - Dont Close Your Eyes
12. Ramiro Lopez & Andres Campo - Homework
13. Hi-Lo, DJ Deeon & Oliver Helden - Wanna Go Bang
14. Lily Palmer - Resonate
15. djseanEboy - Raw Systems
16. David Forbes - Threshold (Extended Mix)
17. Bart Skils - Horsepower
18. Hanubis - Kendrock
19. Harvey McKay - Confusion
20. Dion - Pull Me In
21. Bas Albers - Harders
22. Charlotte De Witte - Apollo
23. Yves Deruyter & Dok Martin - Acid System
24. Paul Roux - Loveland
25. Perc - Dirt

Hour 3 Guest Mix (Lucas Aguilera)



My 100th show for one of my residencies

All tracks original mix unless otherwise specified:

1. My Rules - Bart Skils
2. No Turning Back - Lewis
3. Press & Hold - Sinisa Tamamovic
4. Starchild - Sasha Carassi
5. Random - Juan Dodd
6. Toxic - Ronnie Spiteri
7. House Was Before It Was Techno - Matt Sassari
8. Hands Up - Dubeque
9. Falcon - Ronnie Spiteri
10. Pump The Move (Bart Skills Groove) - E Dancer
11. Flower Of Life - Belocca
12. Wonder Girl (Alberto Ruiz Mix) - Lampenfeber & Marco P
13. Instructions - Shabaam
14. Dance of The Dark - Sinan Celk
15. Voices - Erso
16. Brontide - Zafer Atabey
17. Freaks & Misfits (Victor Ruix Mix) - Caitlin
18. My House - Eli Brown
19. Exchange (Remastered) - Eric Sneo
20. Polaris - Alberto Ruiz & Pablo Caballero
21. Distant Voices - D-Unity
22. Inception - Transcode
23. Golden Temple - Bart Skils
24. Crumble Wax - Goncalo M & Peter Mek
25. Screwdriver - Ramon Tapia
26. Rock The House (2020 Rework) - Eric Seno
27. Alpha Centauri - Fergie
28. Back Fist - Ken Iishi
29. Choir of Spirits - Push & Joyhauser
30. Hiphnom - Valasquez
31. Trust in Uncertain Times (Belocca)
32. Bassline On - Lautaro Ibanez
33. Bring It On Down - Ramon Tapia
34. Pull Me In - Dion




Recent show for my residency at FNOOB Techno

Finally my last show for 212 Radio UK:


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 11, 2022)

Grandma Death Listening to the first one now, not quite as fast as Id like but still very good man.

EDit : Im now an hour or so in, Wicked man!!


----------



## Grandma Death (Dec 15, 2022)

Cheers bro!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 27, 2022)

Paying tribute to the mighty _Robert Owens_, for me _the_ voice of House music! Tunes from across his career, 1986 up to the present day, and finishing out on some DnB productions he vocalled on. Mix also includes a little dubplate sneak preview of a cover of Larry Heard's Can You Feel It which me and Fez have put together.
Total legend...

Full write up, tracklist, download link and stream at:








						Robert Owens: A Tribute to The Voice of House Music
					

Paying tribute to vocalist Robert Owens - for me The Voice of house music. He's been doing it since day one, setting the mood and message to...




					mikusmusik.blogspot.com
				






Robert Owens: A Tribute to The Voice of House Music

~roots~
Fingers Inc. - Bring Down The Walls
David Morales - I'll Be Your Friend (Original Def Mix)
Fez - Can U Feel It (Mikus Rejig) 
Harry Romero - I Go Back
Felix Dickinson - A Day's Reality (Classic Mix)

~searching~
Hugo Barritt - You Are
Riva Starr - Searchin'
Gene Hunt - Twilite People (Kenny Dope Remix)
Queer On Acid - Take Me (MASC Mix)
Roy Davis Jr - Slide (Groovecreator Throwback Remix)
Paolo Rocco - Ever So

~switch~
Atjazz - I Know Now

~dnb connection~
London Elektricity - My Dream (Searching Dub)
Icicle - Redemption (Alix Perez Remix)
D* Minds x Bladerunner - Deep Inside
MISTiCAL - Believe


----------



## chriswill (Jan 1, 2023)

1    Hallucinations (Original Mix)    EZEK, E:CHOES
2    Ecstasy (Dimitri Nakov & Limara Remix)    DNA Presents
3    Ideology (Original Mix)    Matara
4    Off World (Original Mix)    Evan De Novellis
5    Sacrament (Justin Cholewski Remix)    Hindemit, Verene Andronikof
6    Kaleidoscope (Original Mix)    Anturage, Alexey Union
7    Garden Of The Gods (Extended Mix)    Hausman, Discognition, Lumynesynth
8    Diversity (Extended Mix)    Singletrax
9    Serenity (Booka Shade Remix)    Popof
10    Fallen (Extended Mix)    Heard Right, Furcloud
11    Images (Original Mix)    Riggel
12    Infinity Membrane (Original Mix)    Bodam Project
13    Klimax (Original Mix)    D-Formantion, Betoko
14    Ocean Astronaut (Extended Mix)    Tiaem
15    Wasted (Original Mix)    Oliver Schmidt


----------

